# FAQ: Recommended Power Supplies



## twerk

Spoiler: Warning: Read this before continuing!



To be able to view the below tables correctly, you must have the "View Forums Full Width" option enabled within your Preferences. It will be mostly functional without doing this, but a portion of the "Review" column will be chopped off which is not ideal!

*How do I do this?*

*1.* Hover over your username in the top right of the screen, a pop-up menu will appear. Click "Preferences".










*2.* Under the "Forums" section of your Preferences, you will see an option called "View Forums Full Width". Tick it and click Save! You're done, everything should look as intended.












What we have here is an extensive, but not exhaustive, list of quality, reliable power supplies. It's a constantly updating resource that will be amended as new relevant products reach the market or current ones end their production cycles.

The list is mostly comprised of high availability units offered by global brands, if your current power supply isn't among those listed you shouldn't automatically assume it's an inferior, non-recommendable product, there are many other good-to-excellent PSUs sold under a variety of local or regional brands, if you're uncertain about the quality and/or reliability of your PSU just ask, either here or by creating a dedicated thread.

I assume, since you're reading this, that you're aware of the importance of buying and using a quality power supply, so without being a bore I'll just say this: it will allow your hardware to function properly, it will not negatively impact its lifespan and it provides critical electrical protections.

You can access the manufacturer's product page of each and every unit listed below by clicking directly on it, green units are yet to be released and orange units are new and may not be readily available, links to relevant reviews are also included. Many of the power supplies listed below share the same internals, so for units that lack competent reviews but have mirror products in the list that do have such reviews you'll be forwarded to the respective mirror product's review, these reviews are marked with an asterix*.

For a proper, comprehensive review database I suggest you visit RealHardTechX, an extensive, easy to navigate and up to date resource. Try to stick to reputable, competent reviewers when doing such research, I'd recommend JonnyGURU, TechPowerUp, Hardware Secrets, HardOCP, PC Perspective, KitGuru and for a touch of exotism IT OCP and Playwares.

One last thing, before buying anything, do your homework, size your PSU properly and keep an eye on value as well.

Last update:* 25 August 2014*

*Contents*

(Click on a specific section to jump to it)




1000-1700W



800-999W



700-799W



600-699W



500-599W



400-499W



Sub 400W



SFX and TFX


*Units suggested based on wattage:*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
*1000-1700W*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Brand**Series**Model**Wattage**Manufacturer (OEM) **Modular **Efficiency **Review*AerocoolGT seriesGT-1050SG1050HECSemiGoldKitGuruAntecHigh Current ProHCP-12001200Delta ElectronicsSemiGoldJonnyGURUAntecHigh Current Pro Platinum HCP-1000 Platinum1000Delta ElectronicsFullyPlatinumJonnyGURUAntecHigh Current Pro PlatinumHCP-1300 Platinum1300Delta ElectronicsFullyPlatinumJonnyGURUAzzaPlatinumPSAZ-1000PT141000Super FlowerSemiPlatinumJonnyGURUbe quiet!Dark Power Pro P10BQT P10-1000W1000SeasonicSemiGoldTechPowerUp be quiet!Dark Power Pro P10BQT P10-1200W1200SeasonicSemiGoldKitGuruCooler MasterSilent Pro GoldRS-A00-80GA-D31000Enhance ElectronicsSemiGold Cooler MasterSilent Pro GoldRS-C00-80GA-D31200Enhance ElectronicsSemiGoldJonnyGURUCooler MasterSilent Pro M2RS-A00-SPM2-D31000Enhance ElectronicsSemiGoldTechPowerUpCooler MasterV seriesRS-A00-AFBA-G11000SeasonicFullyPlatinumJonnyGURUCooler MasterV seriesRS-C00-AFBA-G11200SeasonicFullyPlatinumTechPowerUpCorsairAXi seriesAX1200i1200FlextronicsFullyPlatinumJonnyGURUCorsairAXi seriesAX1500i1500FlextronicsFullyTitaniumJonnyGURUCorsairHX seriesHX10501050CWTSemiGoldPlaywaresCorsairRM seriesRM10001000CWTFullyGoldPlaywaresEnermaxMaxRevoEMR1200EWT1200EnermaxFullyGold EnermaxMaxRevoEMR1350EWT1350EnermaxFullyGoldJonnyGURUEnermaxMaxRevoEMR1500EGT1500EnermaxFullyGoldTechPowerUpEnermaxMaxRevoEMR1500EWT1500EnermaxFullyGoldJonnyGURUEnermaxPlatimaxEPM1000EWT1000EnermaxFullyPlatinumJonnyGURUEnermaxPlatimaxEPM1200EWT1200EnermaxFullyPlatinumJonnyGURUEnermaxPlatimaxEPM1350EWT1350EnermaxFullyPlatinumJonnyGURUEnermaxPlatimaxEPM1500EGT1500EnermaxFullyPlatinumTechPowerUpEnermaxPlatimaxEPM1700EGT1700EnermaxFullyPlatinum EnermaxRevolution87+ERV1000AWT-G1000EnermaxSemiPlatinumJonnyGURUEnermaxRevolution87+ERV1200EWT-G1200EnermaxSemiGold EVGASuperNOVA1000 G11000FSPFullyGold EVGASuperNOVA1000 G21000Super FlowerFullyPlatinumJonnyGURUEVGASuperNOVA1000 P21000Super FlowerFullyPlatinumJonnyGURUEVGASuperNOVA1200 P21200Super FlowerFullyPlatinumJonnyGURUEVGASuperNOVA1300 G21300Super FlowerFullyGoldJonnyGURUEVGASuperNOVA1600 G21600Super FlowerFullyGold EVGASuperNOVA1600 P21600Super FlowerFullyPlatinum EVGASuperNOVA1600 T21600Super FlowerFullyTitanium Fractal DesignNewton R3FD-PSU-NT3B-1000W 1000ATNGSemiPlatinumJonnyGURUFractal DesignTesla R2FD-PSU-T2SB-1000W1000ATNGNoGoldJonnyGURUFSPAurum ProAU-1000PRO1000FSPSemiGoldJonnyGURUFSPAurum ProAU-1200PRO1200FSPSemiGoldHardOCPHigh PowerAstro PTAPT-10001000SirtecSemiPlatinum High PowerAstro PTAPT-12001200SirtecSemiPlatinum HuntkeyX7X7 12001200HuntkeySemiGoldIT OCPKingwinLazer GoldLZG-10001000Super FlowerSemiGoldJonnyGURUKingwinLazer GoldLZG-13001300Super FlowerSemiGoldJonnyGURU*KingwinLazer PlatinumLZP-10001000Super FlowerSemiPlatinumJonnyGURUKingwinLazer PlatinumLZP-12001200Super FlowerSemiPlatinum KingwinLazer PlatinumLZP-13001300Super FlowerSemiPlatinum LepaG seriesG1000-MA1000EnermaxSemiGoldJonnyGURULepaG seriesG1200-MA1200EnermaxSemiGold LepaG seriesG1600-MA1600EnermaxFullyGoldJonnyGURULepaMaxPlatinum P1050-MA1050EnermaxFullyPlatinum LepaMaxPlatinumP1375-MA1375EnermaxFullyPlatinum LepaMaxPlatinum P1700-MA1700EnermaxFullyPlatinum NZXTHale90 v2NP-1GM-1000A1000FSPFullyGoldTechPowerUpNZXTHale90 v2NP-1GM-1200A1200FSPFullyGold OCZZX seriesOCZ-ZX1000W1000Great WallFullyGoldJonnyGURUOCZZX seriesOCZ-ZX1250W1250Great WallFullyGoldTechPowerUpPC Power & Cooling Silencer MK IIIPPCMK3S12001200Super FlowerSemiPlatinumJonnyGURURosewillLightningLightning-10001000Super FlowerSemiGold RosewillLightningLightning-13001300Super FlowerSemiGoldJonnyGURURosewillTachyonTachyon-10001000Super FlowerSemiPlatinumJonnyGURURosewillCapstone ModularCapstone-1000M1000Super FlowerSemiGoldJonnyGURURosewillHerculesHercules-16001600SirtecSemiPlatinumTechPowerUpSeasonicPlatinumSS-1000XP1000SeasonicFullyPlatinumJonnyGURUSeasonicPlatinumSS-1050XP31050SeasonicFullyPlatinumKitGuruSeasonicPlatinumSS-1200XP31200SeasonicFullyPlatinumJonnyGURUSeasonicX seriesSS-1050XM21050SeasonicFullyGoldKitGuruSeasonicX seriesSS-1250XM21250SeasonicFullyGoldJonnyGURUSenteyGolden Steel Power SMGSP1000-SM1000Super FlowerSemiGold SenteyPlatinum PowerLTP1000-SM1000Super FlowerSemiPlatinumJonnyGURUSilverstoneStrider Gold EvolutionST1000-G Evolution1000Enhance ElectronicsFullyGoldJonnyGURUSilverstoneStrider Gold EvolutionST1200-G Evolution1200Enhance ElectronicsFullyGold SilverstoneStrider Gold SST-1500-GS1500Enhance ElectronicsFullyGold Super FlowerGolden GreenSF-1000P14XE1000Super FlowerSemiGoldJonnyGURU*Super FlowerGolden GreenSF-1300P14XE1300Super FlowerSemiGoldJonnyGURUSuper FlowerGolden KingSF-1000P14PE1000Super FlowerSemiPlatinumJonnyGURUSuper FlowerGolden KingSF-1200P14PE1200Super FlowerSemiPlatinum Super FlowerLeadex GoldSF-1000F14MG1000Super FlowerFullyPlatinumPlaywaresSuper FlowerLeadex GoldSF-1300F14MG1300Super FlowerFullyGoldJonnyGURUSuper FlowerLeadex GoldSF-1600F14MG1600Super FlowerFullyGold Super FlowerLeadex PlatinumSF-1000F14MP1000Super FlowerFullyPlatinumJonnyGURUSuper FlowerLeadex PlatinumSF-1200F14MP1200Super FlowerFullyPlatinumTechPowerUpSuper FlowerLeadex PlatinumSF-1600F14MP1600Super FlowerFullyPlatinum Super FlowerLeadex TitaniumSF-1000F14MT1000Super FlowerFullyTitanium Super FlowerLeadex TitaniumSF-1300F14MT1300Super FlowerFullyTitanium Super FlowerLeadex TitaniumSF-1600F14MT1600Super FlowerFullyTitanium Super FlowerArcticSF-1200P14PE1200Super FlowerSemiPlatinum ThermaltakeToughpowerTP-1000M1000Enhance ElectronicsSemiGold ThermaltakeToughpowerTP-1200M1200Enhance ElectronicsSemiSilver ThermaltakeToughpowerTP-1350M1350CWTSemiSilverJonnyGURUThermaltakeToughpowerTP-1500M1500Enhance ElectronicsSemiSilverTechPowerUpThermaltakeToughpower DPS GoldTPG-1050D1050SirtecFullyGold ThermaltakeToughpower DPS PlatinumTPG-1050D-A1050SirtecFullyPlatinum ThermaltakeToughpower DPS PlatinumTPG-1250D-A1250SirtecFullyPlatinum ThermaltakeToughpower XT GoldTPX-1375M1375CWTSemiPlatinumJonnyGURUThermaltakeToughpower XT GoldTPX-1475M1475CWTSemiPlatinumJonnyGURUThermaltakeToughpower XT PlatinumTPX-1275M1275CWTSemiPlatinumJonnyGURUZalmanPlatinumZM1250-Platinum1250CWTSemiPlatinumPlaywares

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
*800-999W*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Brand**Series**Model**Wattage**Manufacturer (OEM)**Modular **Efficiency **Review*AntecHigh Current Gamer MHCG-850M850SeasonicSemiBronzeTechPowerUpAntecHigh Current ProHCP-850850Delta ElectronicsSemiGoldJonnyGURUAntecHigh Current Pro Platinum HCP-850 Platinum850Delta ElectronicsFullyPlatinumJonnyGURUAntecEdgeEdge-850850SeasonicFullyGold AzzaPlatinumPSAZ-850PT14850Super FlowerSemiPlatinum be quiet!Dark Power Pro P10BQT P10-850W850SeasonicSemiPlatinumJonnyGURUCooler MasterSilent Pro M2RS-850-SPM2-D3850Enhance ElectronicsSemiSilverTechPowerUpCooler MasterV seriesRS-850-AFBA-G1850SeasonicFullyGoldJonnyGURUCorsairRM seriesRM850850Chicony Power Technology FullyGoldJonnyGURUCorsairHX seriesHX850850CWTSemiGoldJonnyGURUCorsairAX seriesAX860860SeasonicFullyPlatinumTechPowerUpCorsairAXi seriesAX860i860FlextronicsFullyPlatinumJonnyGURUEnermaxRevolution87+ERV850AWT-G850EnermaxSemiGoldTechPowerUpEnermaxPlatimaxEPM850EWT850EnermaxSemiPlatinumTechPowerUpEVGASuperNOVA850 G2850Super FlowerFullyGoldJonnyGURUFractal DesignNewton R3FD-PSU-NT3B-800W 800ATNGSemiPlatinumTechPowerUpFractal DesignTesla R2FD-PSU-T2SB-800W800ATNGNoGold FSPAurum ProAU-850PRO850FSPSemiGoldHardware Secrets In WinCommander IIICommander 800 III800PowerManSemiGoldJonnyGURUKingwinLazer PlatinumLZP-850850Super FlowerSemiPlatinumHardware SecretsKingwinLazer GoldLZG-850850Super FlowerSemiGoldJonnyGURULepaG seriesG850-MAS850CWTSemiGoldTechPowerUpNZXTHale90 v2NP-1GM-0850A850FSPFullyGoldTechPowerUpOCZZX seriesOCZ-ZX850W850Great WallFullyGoldTechPowerUpPC Power & Cooling Silencer MK IIIPPCMK3S850850Super FlowerSemiGoldJonnyGURURosewillLightningLightning-800800Super FlowerSemiGold SeasonicM12II BronzeSS-850AM850SeasonicSemiBronze SeasonicM12II Bronze EVO EditionSS-850AM2850SeasonicSemiBronzeJonnyGURUSeasonicX seriesSS-850KM3850SeasonicFullyGoldHardOCPSeasonicPlatinumSS-860XP2860SeasonicFullyPlatinum SenteyPlatinum PowerLTP850-SM850Super FlowerSemiPlatinum SenteyGolden Steel Power SMGSP850-SM850Super FlowerSemiGoldJonnyGURUSilverPowerSP-SxxxMSP-S850M850SeasonicSemiBronzeJonnyGURUSilverPowerSP-SxxxSP-S850850SeasonicNoBronze SilverstoneStrider Gold SST85F-GS850Enhance ElectronicsFullyGoldJonnyGURUSuper FlowerGolden KingSF-850P14PE850Super FlowerSemiPlatinum Super FlowerGolden GreenSF-850P14XE850Super FlowerSemiGold Super FlowerLeadex GoldSF-850F14MG850Super FlowerFullyGold Super FlowerLeadex PlatinumSF-850F14MP850Super FlowerFullyPlatinum Super FlowerLeadex TitaniumSF-850F14MT850Super FlowerFullyTitanium ThermaltakeToughpower GoldTP-850M850Enhance ElectronicsSemiGold ThermaltakeToughpower GrandTPG-0850M850CWTFullyGold ThermaltakeToughpower DPS GoldTPG-0850D850SirtecFullyGoldJonnyGURUThermaltakeEvo Blue 2.0EVO-850M850CWTSemiGold 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
*700-799W*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Brand**Series**Model**Wattage**Manufacturer (OEM)**Modular **Efficiency **Review*AerocoolGT seriesGT-700SG700HECSemiGoldTechPowerUpAntecEarthWattsEA-750 Platinum750Delta ElectronicsNoPlatinum AntecHigh Current GamerHCG-750750Delta ElectronicsNoBronzeHardware SecretsAntecHigh Current Gamer MHCG-750M750SeasonicSemiBronzeJonnyGURUAntecTrue Power ClassicTP-750C750SeasonicNoGoldJonnyGURUAntecEdgeEdge-750750SeasonicFullyGold AntecHigh Current ProHCP-750750Delta ElectronicsSemiGoldTechPowerUpAntecHigh Current Pro Platinum HCP-750 Platinum750Delta ElectronicsFullyPlatinum AzzaPlatinumPSAZ-750PT14750Super FlowerSemiPlatinumHardware Secretsbe quiet!Dark Power Pro P10BQT P10-750W750FSPSemiGold be quiet!Straight Power E9BQT E9-700W700FSPNoGoldKitGuruCooler MasterSilent Pro M2RS-720-SPM2-D3720Enhance ElectronicsSemiSilver Cooler MasterVS seriesRS-750-AMAA-G1750Enhance ElectronicsSemiGoldJonnyGURUCooler MasterV seriesRS-700-AFBA-G1700SeasonicFullyGoldJonnyGURUCorsairRM seriesRM750750Chicony Power Technology FullyGoldTechPowerUpCorsairHX seriesHX750750CWTSemiGoldHardware SecretsCorsairAX seriesAX760760SeasonicFullyPlatinumTechPowerUpCorsairAXi seriesAX760i760FlextronicsFullyPlatinumTechPowerUpEnermaxTriathlor FCETA700AWT-G700EnermaxSemiBronzeKitGuruEnermaxRevolution87+ERV750AWT-G750EnermaxSemiPlatinum EnermaxPlatimaxEPM750AWT750EnermaxSemiPlatinumPlaywaresEVGASuperNOVA750 G2750Super FlowerFullyGoldJonnyGURUFSPAurum CMAU-750M750FSPSemiGoldTechPowerUpFSPAurumAU-700700FSPNoGoldHardware Secrets High PowerAstro PTAPT-700700SirtecSemiPlatinumJonnyGURUHigh PowerAstro GDAGD-750750SirtecSemiGold High PowerAstro GD (F)AGD-750F750SirtecFullyGoldTechPowerUpIn WinCommander IIICommander 700 III 700PowerManSemiGoldHardware SecretsKingwinLazer PlatinumLZP-750750Super FlowerSemiPlatinum KingwinLazer GoldLZG-700700Super FlowerSemiGold LepaG seriesG750-MAS750CWTSemiGoldPC PerspectiveOCZZT seriesOCZ-ZT750W750Great WallFullyBronzeJonnyGURUPC Power & Cooling Silencer MK IIIPPCMK3S750750Super FlowerSemiGoldTechPowerUpRosewillCapstone ModularCapstone-750M750Super FlowerSemiGoldTechPowerUpRosewillCapstoneCapstone-750750Super FlowerNoGoldJonnyGURURosewillHiveHive-750750SirtecSemiBronze RosewillTachyonTachyon-750750Super FlowerSemiPlatinumTechPowerUpRosewillFortressFortress-750750ATNGNoPlatinumJonnyGURUSeasonicM12II BronzeSS-750AM750SeasonicSemiBronze SeasonicM12II Bronze EVO EditionSS-750AM2750SeasonicFullyBronze SeasonicS12G seriesSSR-750RT750SeasonicNoGoldPC PerspectiveSeasonicG seriesSSR-750RM750SeasonicSemiGoldHardOCPSeasonicX seriesSS-750KM3750SeasonicFullyGoldTechPowerUpSeasonicPlatinumSS-760XP2760SeasonicFullyPlatinum SenteyPlatinum PowerLTP750-SM750Super FlowerSemiPlatinum SenteyGolden Steel Power SMGSP750-SM750Super FlowerSemiGold SilverPowerSP-SxxxMSP-S750M750SeasonicSemiBronze SilverPowerSP-SxxxSP-S750750SeasonicNoBronze SilverstoneStrider Gold SST75F-GS750Enhance ElectronicsFullyGoldTechPowerUpSuper FlowerGolden KingSF-750P14PE750Super FlowerSemiPlatinum Super FlowerGolden GreenSF-700P14XE700Super FlowerSemiGold Super FlowerLeadex GoldSF-750F14MG750Super FlowerFullyGoldJonnyGURUSuper FlowerLeadex PlatinumSF-750F14MP750Super FlowerFullyPlatinum Super FlowerLeadex TitaniumSF-750F14MT750Super FlowerFullyTitanium Super FlowerGolden Green HXSF-750P14XE(HX)750Super FlowerNoGold ThermaltakeToughpowerTP-750P750FSPNoGold ThermaltakeToughpower GoldTP-750M750Enhance ElectronicsSemiGold ThermaltakeToughpower GoldTPD-0750M750CWTSemiGold ThermaltakeToughpower GrandTPG-0750M750CWTFullyGold ThermaltakeToughpower DPS GoldTPG-0750D750SirtecFullyGold ThermaltakeEvo Blue 2.0EVO-750M750CWTSemiGold XFXTSP1-750G-TS3X750SeasonicNoGold XFXXTRP1-750B-BEFX750SeasonicFullyGoldHardOCPZalmanGoldRockZM750-XG750Enhance ElectronicsSemiGold 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
*600-699W*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Brand**Series**Model**Wattage**Manufacturer (OEM) **Modular **Efficiency **Review*AntecEarthWattsEA-650 Green650Delta ElectronicsNoBronzeKitGuruAntecEarthWattsEA-650 Platinum650FSPNoPlatinumTechPowerUpAntecHigh Current Gamer MHCG-620M620SeasonicSemiBronzeTechPowerUpAntecTrue Power ClassicTP-650C650SeasonicNoGoldPlaywaresAntecEdgeEdge-650650SeasonicFullyGold AntecHigh Current Pro Platinum HCP-650 Platinum650Delta ElectronicsFullyPlatinum be quiet!Dark Power Pro P10BQT P10-650W650FSPSemiGoldHardware Secrets be quiet!Straight Power E9BQT E9-600W600FSPNoGold be quiet!Straight Power CM E9BQT E9-CM-680W680FSPSemiGoldJonnyGURUCooler MasterVS seriesRS-650-AMAA-G1650Enhance ElectronicsSemiGoldHardOCPCorsairRM seriesRM650650CWTFullyGoldJonnyGURUCorsairHX seriesHX650650SeasonicSemiGoldHardware SecretsEnermaxTriathlor FCETA650AWT-M650EnermaxSemiBronzeJonnyGURUEnermaxRevolution87+ERV650AWT-G650EnermaxSemiGoldPlaywaresEnermaxPlatimaxEPM600AWT600EnermaxSemiPlatinumHardware SecretsFractal DesignNewton R3FD-PSU-NT3B-600W 600ATNGSemiPlatinum Fractal DesignTesla R2FD-PSU-T2SB-650W650ATNGNoGoldHardware SecretsFSPAurum 92+PT-650M650FSPSemiPlatinumTechPowerUpFSPAurum CMAU-650M650FSPSemiGoldKitGuruFSPAurumAU-600600FSPNoGoldPlaywaresHigh PowerAstro PTAPT-600600SirtecSemiPlatinum High PowerAstro GDAGD-650650SirtecSemiGold High PowerAstro GD (F)AGD-600F600SirtecFullyGold In WinCommander IIICommander 600 III600PowerManSemiGoldTechPowerUpJou JyeBitWinBW-B620JL620SeasonicNoBronze KingwinLazer PlatinumLZP-650650Super FlowerSemiPlatinum LepaG seriesG650-MAS650CWTSemiGold OCZZT seriesOCZ-ZT650W650Great WallFullyBronzeJonnyGURUPC Power & Cooling Silencer MK IIIPPCMK3S600600SeasonicSemiBronzeJonnyGURURosewillCapstone ModularCapstone-650M650Super FlowerSemiGold RosewillCapstoneCapstone-650650Super FlowerNoGold RosewillHiveHive-650650SirtecSemiBronzeHardware SecretsRosewillTachyonTachyon-650650Super FlowerSemiPlatinum RosewillFortressFortress-650650ATNGNoPlatinumHardware SecretsSeasonicS12II BronzeSS-620GB620SeasonicNoBronze SeasonicM12II BronzeSS-620GM620SeasonicSemiBronzeHardOCPSeasonicM12II BronzeSS-650AM650SeasonicSemiBronze SeasonicM12II Bronze EVO EditionSS-620GM2620SeasonicFullyBronze SeasonicS12G seriesSSR-650RT650SeasonicNoGoldPlaywaresSeasonicG seriesSSR-650RM650SeasonicSemiGoldJonnyGURUSeasonicX seriesSS-650KM3650SeasonicFullyGoldJonnyGURUSeasonicPlatinumSS-660XP2660SeasonicFullyPlatinumJonnyGURUSenteyGolden Steel Power SMGSP650-SM650Super FlowerSemiGold SilverPowerSP-SxxxMSP-S650M650SeasonicSemiBronze SilverPowerSP-SxxxSP-S650650SeasonicNoBronze SilverstoneStrider GoldST65F-G650Enhance ElectronicsFullyGoldJonnyGURUSuper FlowerGolden KingSF-650P14PE650Super FlowerSemiPlatinumTechPowerUpSuper FlowerGolden GreenSF-650P14XE650Super FlowerSemiGold Super FlowerLeadex GoldSF-650F14MG650Super FlowerFullyGoldPlaywaresSuper FlowerLeadex PlatinumSF-650F14MP650Super FlowerFullyPlatinum Super FlowerGolden Green HXSF-650P14XE(HX)650Super FlowerNoGold ThermaltakeToughpowerTP-650P650FSPNoGold ThermaltakeToughpower GoldTPD-0650M650CWTSemiGold ThermaltakeToughpower GrandTPG-0650M650FSPFullyGold ThermaltakeEvo Blue 2.0EVO-650M650CWTSemiGold XFXTSP1-650G-TS3X650SeasonicNoGold XFXXTRP1-650B-BEFX650SeasonicFullyGoldTechPowerUpZalmanGoldRockZM650-XG650Enhance ElectronicsSemiGoldPlaywares

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
*500-599W*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Brand**Series**Model**Wattage**Manufacturer (OEM) **Modular **Efficiency **Review*AerocoolGTGT-500SG500HECSemiGold AntecEarthWattsEA-500 Green500Delta ElectronicsNoBronze AntecEarthWattsEA-550 Platinum550FSPNoPlatinum AntecHigh Current Gamer MHCG-520M520SeasonicSemiBronze AntecTrue Power ClassicTP-550C550SeasonicNoGoldIT OCPAntecEdgeEdge-550550SeasonicFullyGold be quiet!Dark Power Pro P10BQT P10-550W550FSPSemiGoldJonnyGURUbe quiet!Straight Power E9BQT E9-500W500FSPNoGold be quiet!Straight Power CM E9BQT E9-CM-580W580FSPSemiGoldKitGuruChieftecSMARTGPS-500C500Super FlowerSemiPlatinumJonnyGURU*Cooler MasterVS seriesV550S550Enhance ElectronicsSemiGoldTechPowerUpCorsairRM seriesRM550550CWTFullyGoldPC PerspectiveEnermaxTriathlorETA550AWT550EnermaxNoBronze EnermaxTriathlor FCETA550AWT-M550EnermaxSemiBronzeTechPowerUpEnermaxRevolution87+ERV550AWT-G550EnermaxSemiGold EnermaxPlatimaxEPM500AWT500EnermaxSemiPlatinum Fractal DesignTesla R2FD-PSU-T2SB-500W 500ATNGNoGold FSPAurum 92+PT-550M550FSPSemiPlatinum FSPAurum CMAU-550M550FSPSemiGold FSPAurumAU-500500FSPNoGoldIT OCPFSPAurum XilenserAU-500FLD500FSPNoGoldHardware Secrets FSPAurum XilenserAU-500FL500FSPSemiGoldTechPowerUpHigh PowerAstro PTAPT-500500SirtecSemiPlatinum High PowerAstro GDAGD-550550SirtecSemiPlatinum High PowerAstro GD (F)AGD-500F500SirtecFullyGold Jou JyeBitWinBW-B520JL520SeasonicNoBronzeTechPowerUpKingwinAbsolute PlatinumAP-550550Super FlowerNoPlatinumTechPowerUpKingwinLazer PlatinumLZP-550550Super FlowerSemiPlatinumJonnyGURUKingwinStryker FanlessSTR-500500Super FlowerSemiPlatinumJonnyGURUOCZZT seriesOCZ-ZT550W550Great WallFullyBronze PC Power & Cooling Silencer MK IIIPPCMK3S500500SeasonicSemiBronzeJonnyGURURosewillCapstone ModularCapstone-550M550Super FlowerSemiGoldHardware SecretsRosewillCapstoneCapstone-550550Super FlowerNoGold RosewillHiveHive-550550SirtecSemiBronze RosewillSilent NightSilentNight-500500Super FlowerSemiPlatinumHardware SecretsRosewillTachyonTachyon-550550Super FlowerSemiPlatinum RosewillFortressFortress-550550ATNGNoPlatinumTechPowerUpSeasonicS12II BronzeSS-520GB520SeasonicNoBronzeJonnyGURUSeasonicM12II BronzeSS-520GM520SeasonicSemiBronze SeasonicM12II Bronze EVO Edition SS-520GM2520SeasonicFullyBronze SeasonicS12G seriesSSR-550RT550SeasonicNoGoldHardOCPSeasonicG seriesSSR-550RM550SeasonicSemiGoldJonnyGURUSeasonicPlatinumSSR-520FL2520SeasonicFullyPlatinumTechPowerUpSenteyPlatinum PowerLTP550-SM550Super FlowerSemiPlatinum SilverstoneStrider GoldST55F-G550Enhance ElectronicsFullyGoldJonnyGURUSilverstoneNightjarNJ520520SeasonicFullyPlatinumJonnyGURUSuper FlowerGolden KingSF-550P14PE550Super FlowerSemiPlatinumJonnyGURUSuper FlowerGolden SilentSD-500P14FG500Super FlowerSemiPlatinumJonnyGURUSuper FlowerGolden GreenSF-550P14XE550Super FlowerSemiGold Super FlowerGolden Green HXSF-500P14XE(HX)500Super FlowerNoGoldPlaywaresSuper FlowerGolden Green HXSF-550P14XE(HX)550Super FlowerNoGold ThermaltakeToughpowerTP-550P550FSPNoGold ThermaltakeToughpower GoldTPD-0550M550CWTSemiGold XFXXTSXPS-520W-XTS520SeasonicFullyPlatinum XFXTSP1-550S-XXB9550SeasonicNoBronze XFXTSP1-550G-TS3X550SeasonicNoGold XFXXTRP1-550B-BEFX550SeasonicFullyGold ZalmanGoldRockZM550-XG550Enhance ElectronicsSemiGold 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
*400-499W*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Brand**Series**Model**Wattage**Manufacturer (OEM) **Modular **Efficiency **Review*AntecEarthWattsEA-430 Green430Delta ElectronicsNoBronze AntecEarthWattsEA-450 Platinum450FSPNoPlatinum AntecHigh Current Gamer M HCG-400M400SeasonicSemiBronze AntecTrue Power ClassicTP-450C450SeasonicNoGold be quiet!Straight Power E9BQT E9-400W400FSPNoGold be quiet!Straight Power E9BQT E9-450W450FSPNoGold be quiet!Straight Power E9 CMBQT E9-CM-480W 480FSPSemiGold Cooler MasterVS seriesV450S450Enhance ElectronicsSemiGold CorsairCS seriesCS450M450Great WallSemiGoldPlaywaresCorsairRM seriesRM450450CWTFullyGoldPlaywaresEnermaxTriathlorETA450AWT450EnermaxNoBronze FSPAurum 92+PT-450M450FSPSemiPlatinum FSPAurumAU-400400FSPNoGold FSPAurum XilenserAU-400FLD400FSPNoGoldJonnyGURUFSPAurum XilenserAU-400FL400FSPSemiGold Jou JyeBitWinBW-B430JL430SeasonicNoBronzeTechPowerUpPC Power & Cooling Silencer MK IIIPPCMK3S400400SeasonicSemiBronzeTechPowerUpRosewillCapstone ModularCapstone-450M450Super FlowerSemiGold RosewillCapstoneCapstone-450450Super FlowerNoGold RosewillFortressFortress-450450ATNGNoPlatinum SeasonicS12II BronzeSS-430GB430SeasonicNoBronzeHardware Secrets SeasonicS12G seriesSSR-450RT450SeasonicNoGoldTechPowerUpSeasonicG seriesSSR-450RM450SeasonicSemiGoldHardOCPSeasonicPlatinumSSR-400FL2400SeasonicFullyPlatinumJonnyGURUSeasonicPlatinumSSR-450FL2460SeasonicFullyPlatinumTechPowerUpSilverPowerSP-SxxxFLSP-S460FL460SeasonicFullyGoldJonnyGURUSuper FlowerGolden SilentSF-430P14FG430Super FlowerSemiGold Super FlowerGolden Green HXSF-450P14XE450Super FlowerNoGold XFXXTSXPS-460W-XTS460SeasonicFullyPlatinum 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Sub 400W*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Brand**Series**Model**Wattage**Manufacturer (OEM) **Modular **Efficiency **Review*AntecEarthWattsEA-380D Green 380Delta ElectronicsNoBronzeIT OCPEnermaxTriathlorETA385AWT385EnermaxNoBronze HuntkeyJumperJumper 300G300HuntkeyNoBronze SeasonicS12II Bronze SS-380GB380SeasonicNoBronze SeasonicG seriesSSR-360GP360SeasonicNoGoldJonnyGURU Thermaltake TR2 TR-380P380FSPNoBronze 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
*SFX and TFX*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Form Factor**Brand**Series**Model**Wattage**Manufacturer (OEM) **Modular **Efficiency **Review*SFXbe quiet!SFX Power 2SFX2-300W300FSPNoBronze SFXbe quiet!SFX Power 2 SFX2-400W400FSPNoBronze SFXSilverstone SFXST30SF300FSPNoBronzeJonnyGURUSFXSilverstoneSFXST45SF450FSPNoBronzeJonnyGURUSFXSilverstoneSFXST45SF-G450Enhance ElectronicsFullyGoldJonnyGURU SFXSilverstoneSFXSX600-G600Enhance ElectronicsFullyGold TFXbe quiet!TFX Power 2TFX2B-300W 300FSPNoBronze TFXbe quiet!TFX Power 2TFX2G-300W300FSPNoGold TFXSeasonicTFXSS-300TFX300SeasonicNoBronzeJonnyGURUTFXSeasonicTFXSS-300TGW300SeasonicNoGold TFXSeasonicTFXSS-300TGM300SeasonicFullyGold TFXSeasonicTFXSS-350TGW350SeasonicNoGold TFXSeasonicTFXSS-350TGM350SeasonicFullyGoldHardOCP

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Standing ovations for previous thread owners/admins:
PeDrO305 (original thread creator)
wierdo124 (retired from thread to be an editor for Overclock.net)
Tator Tot (Overclock.net Managing Editor)

Original Sin (retired Editor of the Power Supplies section)

twerk (Forum Moderator)


----------



## calvin924597

For the $100+ range, the Corsair HX 520w is great.

It can run 2 8800gts's.


----------



## jNSKkK

Add an Antec TruePower Trio on, it comes in different sizes. 430, 550 and 650 Watt's, AFAIK. They're great PSU's







42A Load.


----------



## PeDrO305

Quote:


Originally Posted by *calvin924597* 
For the $100+ range, the Corsair HX 520w is great.

It can run 2 8800gts's.









Just about to add those.


----------



## PeDrO305

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JohnRogers* 
Add an Antec TruePower Trio on, it comes in different sizes. 430, 550 and 650 Watt's, AFAIK. They're great PSU's







42A Load.

http://www.jonnyguru.com/review_details.php?id=12


----------



## PeDrO305

Ok, It's finished !









Just need to add some sub $100 models to it.

What do you guys think ?









And no I didn't forget to add the GameXtream series, nor the TruePower series.


----------



## prosser13

Thermaltake Toughpower 750W:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817153038

Currently on rebate for $144 from $175 - maybe point that out.

Jonnyguru said it was great:

http://www.jonnyguru.com/review_details.php?id=17

Quote:

In the past, Thermaltake has gotten a lot of grief. They had been known to sell power supplies that were "behind the times" in terms of the ATX standards, but dressed up in a lot of glorious bling giving the power supplies an appeal to the naive. Certainly the best way to shake that old stigma is to release a product that is a no holds barred kick butt power supply. The Toughpower 750W fits that bill with plenty of power, good efficiency, active power factor correction, and solid construction.

This PSU gets a well deserved "jonnyGURU Recommended"
I'm hoping to get one soon









Also, my Tagan 480W is just $91 here:

http://www.rackmountnet.com/index.php?products_id=346

And I've found it excellent - it truly is silent, I really can't hear it, and I have a silent PC







Even though its got 2 x 80mm fans







Great for a backup/older rig


----------



## jNSKkK

Nice one.


----------



## PeDrO305

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prosser13* 
Thermaltake Toughpower 750W:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817153038

Currently on rebate for $144 from $175 - maybe point that out.

Jonnyguru said it was great:

http://www.jonnyguru.com/review_details.php?id=17

I'm hoping to get one soon









Also, my Tagan 480W is just $91 here:

http://www.rackmountnet.com/index.php?products_id=346

And I've found it excellent - it truly is silent, I really can't hear it, and I have a silent PC







Even though its got 2 x 80mm fans







Great for a backup/older rig









Added the TT ToughPower.









Will look into the Tagan.









Thanks !


----------



## Chozart

Funny that the Truepower Trio is on the recommended sub $150 PSUs on Jonnyguru's forum...


----------



## Mootsfox

I think some of the FSP/OCZ models should be up there. I know that johnny writes them off for having too much "ripple" around the 12v line, but I have yet to have hear of a problem with a FSP or OCZ PSU.


----------



## Chozart

I generally refer to the lists on Jonnyguru's forum... the high-end list, and the sub-$150 list.


----------



## PeDrO305

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
I think some of the FSP/OCZ models should be up there. I know that johnny writes them off for having too much "ripple" around the 12v line, but I have yet to have hear of a problem with a FSP or OCZ PSU.

I know, I read that review, and just thought that compared to all these other models, they shouldn't be on the list. At least until the ripple issue is resolved.

I wouldn't recommend a PSU in the condition to anyone.

Same thing goes for the Antec TruePower line. I can tell you from first hand experience that I've had one die on me, and the review on JonnyGuru tells a similar story. Hence, I didn't include them.


----------



## wudaddy

Might want to add the FSP Saga 450W in the sub $100 PSUs.


----------



## mcogan10

good thread...i noticed that newegg had a new arrival with a silverstone 1kw psu for about 280 US, you should check that out.


----------



## KloroFormd

I like HEC's 585w PSUs for the nonexistant sub-$50 range.

HEC's PSUs used to be sold under many popular and reliable names.


----------



## PeDrO305

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wudaddy* 
Might want to add the FSP Saga 450W in the sub $100 PSUs.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcogan10* 
good thread...i noticed that newegg had a new arrival with a silverstone 1kw psu for about 280 US, you should check that out.

They could be great PSU's, but I need to see them in action. As I mentioned, there are other great PSU's out there that aren't included in the list.

As I don't review them personally, I'm just recommending what is *proven* to be 100% reliable. Specifically the reviews from JonnyGuru.







Don't feel bad if your PSU isn't included.


----------



## Mootsfox

Basing your info solely on one source can have it's flauts too. If you just want to repost what Johnny's site says, then fine, post a link to it. I think it would be better to have the list open to OCN member recommendion so it can grow and be more valuable than the one list from Johnny.


----------



## rabidgnome229

Only one PSU in the sub-100 range? That's what everybody wants to know about. Fill that section out, keep this updated, and STICKY IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PeDrO305

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rabidgnome229* 
Only one PSU in the sub-100 range? That's what everybody wants to know about. Fill that section out, keep this updated, and STICKY IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I know, I'm still working on that section.







Thanks !

@ Mootsfox: Jonny didn't just review one GameXstream, and one FSP... He reviewed many, and they ALL had the same ripple issue.

If I post up what EVERY member recommends, the list will be full of Hipers, Aspires, CoolerMasters, you name it. There are still many PSU's I have yet to add, including some Ultra ones, and Thermaltakes.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PeDrO305* 
I know, I'm still working on that section.







Thanks !

@ Mootsfox: Jonny didn't just review one GameXstream, and one FSP... He reviewed many, and they ALL had the same ripple issue.

I understand that he has a problem with the ripple issue. I've just never heard of someone having a problem with an FSP or OCZ(the ones made by FSP) PSU. You shouldn't rule out an entire company line of PSUs because one reviewer didn't like it.


----------



## PeDrO305

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
I understand that he has a problem with the ripple issue. I've just never heard of someone having a problem with an FSP or OCZ(the ones made by FSP) PSU. You shouldn't rule out an entire company line of PSUs because one reviewer didn't like it.

Oh no, I'm not ruling either OCZ or FSP out. Just those series atm. And my list is ever-updating, so I will add new ones from ANY company, as long as they're proven to be reliable under extreme circumstances.


----------



## sepheronx

were is the Fortron series? They are amongst the best.


----------



## Akatsuki No Tobi

The Ultra X3 1000W should definitely be on that list for the +$300 as soon as it comes out on Newegg.


----------



## Chozart

Why does it have to be on NEwegg? There are other sellers


----------



## DuckieHo

If you are using jonnyguru as a guide, then why not include his full recommended list? GamerXStream is on there.
http://www.jonnyguru.com/forums/showthread.php?t=103
http://www.jonnyguru.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1460

I would throw PSUs reviewed the following as well since they also use proper PSU testing methodology:
www.hardocp.com
www.silentpcreview.com
www.planet3dnow.de (German)


----------



## Chozart

I agree with duckie. Maybe it would be a good idea to address the strengths and weaknesses of each PSU based on multiple reviews. Jonny is good, but he isn't the only one.


----------



## BugBash

No TAGAN PSU`s?


----------



## Chozart

The tagan's aren't really that good.. I believe most are build by Topower, which isn't the best of OEMs


----------



## PeDrO305

Don't worry guys, I have yet to add many more PSU's, not only from JonnyGuru, but from other reputable testers.









And Thanks to Xavier1421 for making this a Sticky !


----------



## PeDrO305

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chozart* 
Why does it have to be on NEwegg? There are other sellers









I said I'll be using Newegg as reference, since it's easier to find stuff on there.







But I am aware that The Egg doesn't carry certain brands, so those I would have to list from other vendors.


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PeDrO305* 
I said I'll be using Newegg as reference, since it's easier to find stuff on there.







But I am aware that The Egg doesn't carry certain brands, so those I would have to list from other vendors.









Just link to the manufactor's webpage... let the buyer find his own source.


----------



## rabidgnome229

Keep it with newegg. Newegg lists all specs and has a guide price.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DuckieHo* 
Just link to the manufactor's webpage... let the buyer find his own source.

Just because he links to newegg doesn't mean you have to buy from newegg. Geez - you people are like sheep


----------



## Witchfire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BugBash* 
No TAGAN PSU`s?

CPU Magazine a had a large article on PSUs last month. The Tagan 1100w model couldn't even keep the rig running without multiple random restarts. _Supposedly_ it was due to protection circuitry sensing problems in the system (I'm personally not buying that excuse).

At this point in time, I wouldn't touch a Tagan.

Myself, in order of preference:

1. PC Power & Cooling
2. Zippy
3. Silverstone
4. OCZ/FSP
5. (for budget builds) Thermaltake


----------



## Witchfire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rabidgnome229* 
Keep it with newegg. Newegg lists all specs and has a guide price.

Just because he links to newegg doesn't mean you have to buy from newegg. Geez - you people are like sheep

I disagree... DuckieHo has the right idea. Newegg has a great selection, and their search features are second to none for enthusiast reseller sites, but they don't necessarily carry every brand, nor every model that may be of interest.


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rabidgnome229* 
Keep it with newegg. Newegg lists all specs and has a guide price.

Just because he links to newegg doesn't mean you have to buy from newegg. Geez - you people are like sheep

Newegg does *NOT* list all specs. When looking at PSUs, I need to know rail layout and this information is never provided by Newegg.


----------



## PeDrO305

Ok, the list is alot more complete now, having added OCZ, FSP, and many more brands.

It's not done yet, but it's coming along !


----------



## KILLDEER

Glad your sticking to your guns.
Neweggs power supply pricing doesn't seem to be as competitive as their other components to me and their selection is by no means comprehensive.

Good job and rep +1 to ya!


----------



## PeDrO305

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KILLDEER* 
Glad your sticking to your guns.
Neweggs power supply pricing doesn't seem to be as competitive as their other components to me and their selection is by no means comprehensive.

Good job and rep +1 to ya!

Yeah, I agree with ya. Got my Corsair HX $20 bucks cheaper on ZipZoomFly.









And Thanks !


----------



## Fatal05

Many members will swear by this PSU, including myself.

FSP AX450 Saga


----------



## NamelessMC

I have a solution, just put a link to www.pricegrabber.com www.resellerratings.com and froogle.google.com in the beginning of the post, and tell people to copy the model and paste it in those three to find the most reputable retailer that carries it at the most competitive price, but keep the links you already have so people can use them just to get a rough idea of what the Power Supply looks like, a good price range to compare to other sites.

Securemart.com for example has the best prices for the Antec NeoHE 550/500, TruePower Trio 550/650 and Corsair HX520/620, but their site doesn't have pictures, user reviews and is rather hard to navigate.


----------



## PeDrO305

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NamelessMC* 
I have a solution, just put a link to www.pricegrabber.com www.resellerratings.com and froogle.google.com in the beginning of the post, and tell people to copy the model and paste it in those three to find the most reputable retailer that carries it at the most competitive price, but keep the links you already have so people can use them just to get a rough idea of what the Power Supply looks like, a good price range to compare to other sites.

Securemart.com for example has the best prices for the Antec NeoHE 550/500, TruePower Trio 550/650 and Corsair HX520/620, but their site doesn't have pictures, user reviews and is rather hard to navigate.

Great idea man!









Just updated the guide.


----------



## Akatsuki No Tobi

I really do think that the Ultra X3 1000W is worthy enough to take a spot in the $300 range. So many people still associate Ultra PSUs with:turd: though.


----------



## Chozart

I do agree. That PSU got great reviews.

Note that it's build by someone else than the previous (crappier) Ultra PSUs. And it's really a pretty good quality build.
Read the review on Jonnyguru.com


----------



## PeDrO305

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chozart* 
I do agree. That PSU got great reviews.

Note that it's build by someone else than the previous (crappier) Ultra PSUs. And it's really a pretty good quality build.
Read the review on Jonnyguru.com

Will do guys.







Thanks.


----------



## Micke_2000

Can you guys name any PSU with 8-pin PCI-E connector, please!


----------



## Chozart

Here's the list of PSUs certified for Crossfire 2900's (thus two PCI-E 8-pin connectors, or adapter included with PSU):
http://ati.amd.com/technology/crossf...dyourown2.html

From the list, I would recommend the following PSUs, and I added some PSUs with one connector that I recommend (obviously not on the Crossfire list







):

One connector:

Silverstone OP and DA series (OP is fixed wires, DA is modular. Otherwise identical)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817256022
I believe that you can get an adapter cable from Corsair with their PSUs. So, the Corsair 520W and 620W are also good options.
Two connectors:

Silverstone OP and DA series (see above, the heavier versions)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817256010 (the DA850 isn't on the Crossfire list yet, since it's a pretty new PSU. Do NOT get the SST-ST85F, since the Strider series isn't as good.
Enermax Galaxy: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...enermax+galaxy (not as good as the Silverstones... the rail design is a little odd, and I've heard a user that had one and said it was 'flaky' at heavy loads).
PC Power & Cooling Silencer Quad 750W: http://www.pcpower.com/products/view...php?show=S75QB (of course the 1000W Turbo Cool also, but that one is pricey)
Ultra X3: http://deadeyedata.com/shop/index.ph...5&currency=USD (good reviews! Don't be fooled by the fact it's an Ultra... it's actually a good PSU)


----------



## Witchfire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chozart* 
Here's the list of PSUs certified for Crossfire 2900's (thus two PCI-E 8-pin connectors, or adapter included with PSU):
http://ati.amd.com/technology/crossf...dyourown2.html

From the list, I would recommend the following PSUs, and I added some PSUs with one connector that I recommend (obviously not on the Crossfire list







):

One connector:

Silverstone OP and DA series (OP is fixed wires, DA is modular. Otherwise identical)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817256022
I believe that you can get an adapter cable from Corsair with their PSUs. So, the Corsair 520W and 620W are also good options.
Two connectors:

Silverstone OP and DA series (see above, the heavier versions)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817256010 (the DA850 isn't on the Crossfire list yet, since it's a pretty new PSU. Do NOT get the SST-ST85F, since the Strider series isn't as good.
Enermax Galaxy: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...enermax+galaxy (not as good as the Silverstones... the rail design is a little odd, and I've heard a user that had one and said it was 'flaky' at heavy loads).
*PC Power & Cooling Silencer Quad 750W*: http://www.pcpower.com/products/view...php?show=S75QB (of course the 1000W Turbo Cool also, but that one is pricey)
Ultra X3: http://deadeyedata.com/shop/index.ph...5&currency=USD (good reviews! Don't be fooled by the fact it's an Ultra... it's actually a good PSU)

Th PCP&C Quad 750 is already on the list, bro...


----------



## Chozart

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Witchfire* 
Th PCP&C Quad 750 is already on the list, bro...

I know... it was just an answer to the post right above me. Yeah, kind of off topic.. Sorry about that


----------



## Micke_2000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chozart* 
Here's the list of PSUs certified for Crossfire 2900's (thus two PCI-E 8-pin connectors, or adapter included with PSU):
http://ati.amd.com/technology/crossf...dyourown2.html

From the list, I would recommend the following PSUs, and I added some PSUs with one connector that I recommend (obviously not on the Crossfire list







):

One connector:

Silverstone OP and DA series (OP is fixed wires, DA is modular. Otherwise identical)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817256022
I believe that you can get an adapter cable from Corsair with their PSUs. So, the Corsair 520W and 620W are also good options.
Two connectors:

Silverstone OP and DA series (see above, the heavier versions)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817256010 (the DA850 isn't on the Crossfire list yet, since it's a pretty new PSU. Do NOT get the SST-ST85F, since the Strider series isn't as good.
Enermax Galaxy: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...enermax+galaxy (not as good as the Silverstones... the rail design is a little odd, and I've heard a user that had one and said it was 'flaky' at heavy loads).
PC Power & Cooling Silencer Quad 750W: http://www.pcpower.com/products/view...php?show=S75QB (of course the 1000W Turbo Cool also, but that one is pricey)
Ultra X3: http://deadeyedata.com/shop/index.ph...5&currency=USD (good reviews! Don't be fooled by the fact it's an Ultra... it's actually a good PSU)

Thank you very much


----------



## PeDrO305

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chozart* 
Here's the list of PSUs certified for Crossfire 2900's (thus two PCI-E 8-pin connectors, or adapter included with PSU):
http://ati.amd.com/technology/crossf...dyourown2.html

From the list, I would recommend the following PSUs, and I added some PSUs with one connector that I recommend (obviously not on the Crossfire list







):

One connector:

Silverstone OP and DA series (OP is fixed wires, DA is modular. Otherwise identical)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817256022
I believe that you can get an adapter cable from Corsair with their PSUs. So, the Corsair 520W and 620W are also good options.
Two connectors:

Silverstone OP and DA series (see above, the heavier versions)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817256010 (the DA850 isn't on the Crossfire list yet, since it's a pretty new PSU. Do NOT get the SST-ST85F, since the Strider series isn't as good.
Enermax Galaxy: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...enermax+galaxy (not as good as the Silverstones... the rail design is a little odd, and I've heard a user that had one and said it was 'flaky' at heavy loads).
PC Power & Cooling Silencer Quad 750W: http://www.pcpower.com/products/view...php?show=S75QB (of course the 1000W Turbo Cool also, but that one is pricey)
Ultra X3: http://deadeyedata.com/shop/index.ph...5&currency=USD (good reviews! Don't be fooled by the fact it's an Ultra... it's actually a good PSU)

Thanks Cho !







Got the list updated.


----------



## mth91

Athena Power 550w

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817104122

apparently it's actually not sli-capable, but it will power an 8800 series very well because the +12v is at 28 Amps not less than the 26 amps required by the 8800 gts. Most sub 100 psu's are less than 26 amps at +12v


----------



## Chozart

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mth91* 
Athena Power 550w

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817104122

apparently it's actually not sli-capable, but it will power an 8800 series very well because the +12v is at 28 Amps not less than the 26 amps required by the 8800 gts. Most sub 100 psu's are less than 26 amps at +12v

I challenge that comment. There are plenty, and much better, psus with >30A on the 12V rails that cost less than $100.

Number 1: SilverStone ST50EF-Plus 500W PS w/ active PFC and 80 Plus Efficiency $80.75 and 35A on the 12V rails.

Number 2: ENERMAX EG495AX-VE FMA ATX12V Ver 2.2 485W $79.00 and 32A on the 12V rails.

Number 3: FSP Group (Fortron Source) AX500-A, 2.0 version $86.99 and likely 30A or so (not sure though)

And there are more... this is just a sample


----------



## mth91

well see, then now ive just found 3 other options for my new pc lol, thanks choz, id give you rep but i cant

wait, none of those have 26A or above under +12v


----------



## Chozart

ALL of those have 30A or more. Check the specs.


----------



## felina

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NamelessMC* 
Securemart.com for example has the best prices for the *Antec NeoHE 550/500*, TruePower Trio 550/650 and Corsair HX520/620, but their site doesn't have pictures, user reviews and is rather hard to navigate.

The NeoHE is not listed in the first post, does it not qualify?


----------



## PeDrO305

Quote:


Originally Posted by *felina* 
The NeoHE is not listed in the first post, does it not qualify?

As reviews go, I havent seen enough to list it as 100% reliable, given the fact that there are much better choices for the money.


----------



## PhotoSnap

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...Stealthxstream 94.99$

Mine =)


----------



## numlock2.0

Hey, how about the Antec Earthwatts 500W?

Sure, its got a bland exterior and unsleeved cables, but due to the fact that is uses Seasonic components, the performance is very good for the price. Good for anyone wanting to sleeve cables themselves or anyone without a case window









Link to Zipzoomfly


----------



## danbfree

The new Corsair VX series 450w~$75-80, 550w~$90-100

The 450w got an excellent review by Jonny. an absolute no-brainer for the under $100 category. In fact unless you have dual quad CPU's and dual 8800 ultra's the 550w should work for most people.


----------



## ramairmustang

Sorry I did the wrong thing I wanted to make a new post not a comment.


----------



## marsey99

how would you lot rate the antec quadpower 850w?


----------



## Furai

I would highly recommend the ABS Tagan 900w in the $200-300 range. It's an amazing PSU, the best I have ever owned, and eats up everything I throw at it. On top of which, it's very good looking, with LEDs etc. 9.0/10.0


----------



## xHassassin

Why are the Corsair TX series not on there?


----------



## BLKKROW

I would highly recomend this PSU:

http://www.xoxide.com/silverstone-st60f-600w-watt.html

for people who need power and need long long long cables like i did.


----------



## xHassassin

Not enough molex connectors for me.
:|


----------



## BTK

corsair hx and enhance ENP nowhere?


----------



## stargate125645

Why is the Ultra X3 1000W in the $300+ range? It has never been more than $280 when I've looked.


----------



## xHassassin

This FAQ is from a long time ago and has never been updated I think.


----------



## Fatal05

Unattended year old thread FTL.


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xHassassin* 
This FAQ is from a long time ago and has never been updated I think.

Well I bought my PSU quite some time ago and it was under $300 then so no excuse!


----------



## Froger The Third

Well your under $100 section needs some updateing. Some of the stuff is no longer being sold on the sites you provided. I recomend you at least link to a currently sold 600W PSU as you only show one their. I was thinking this one might be good: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817182032 for $70


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Froger The Third* 
Well your under $100 section needs some updateing. Some of the stuff is no longer being sold on the sites you provided. I recomend you at least link to a currently sold 600W PSU as you only show one their. I was thinking this one might be good: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817182032 for $70

*Last Edited: 05-29-07 at 05:11 PM.*


----------



## PeDrO305

Wow, so many awesome suggestions !









I updated the thread a _little_ bit, but there's still ALOT more to add/change.

I've been off the forums for a while.









Thanks guys, and I'll have this updated as soon as I can !


----------



## Zerg

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817371001
Why is that PSU in the recommeded list, according jonnyguru, it got an average score of 7.5


----------



## shinji2k

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zerg* 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817371001
Why is that PSU in the recommeded list, according jonnyguru, it got an average score of 7.5

It's not a _bad_ PSU but I'm with you. It isn't worth nearly as much as I see it going for but then I didn't make the list. It's definitely not a smart purchase.


----------



## coltsrock

bump, for updating


----------



## blackmafia22

what psu for a 9800gtx sli and q6600 overclock to 3.6?


----------



## .Drift

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blackmafia22* 
what psu for a 9800gtx sli and q6600 overclock to 3.6?

I'd recommend a Corsair TX750.


----------



## blackmafia22

ok and what is the best a single rail or a multiple rail,i heard a single is more effective and powerfull but a multiple is more stable,i need to choose now.


----------



## Chozart

Doesn't matter.

What matters is the quality of the components and the construction of the PSU. How many rails it has doesn't affect the quality.

Look for a good PSU: either of the Corsairs, the Silverstone OP and DA series, and several others are excellent PSUs.


----------



## blackmafia22

ok thank i command corair tx750.


----------



## hiiyah777

I don't want to start a whole new thread to ask this, so this might be the best place to do it. If I wanted to upgrade my current PSU (see sig), and I insisted on modular, what's the best in the 800W-950W range?

Right now I'm looking at the Silverstone DA800 & DA850, just because I know my Decathlon is reliable, quiet, and does a great job. But if I decided to go with one of the newer video cards out there, I would probably need more power than I currently have. I love my current PSU, but if I needed more power, what are my options?

I like what everyone has to say about Seasonic, but when I looked for a modular Seasonic, I didn't see any.

What about PCP&C, do they offer modular? I didn't see any.

My needs in order of importance are as follows:
1. 100% Modular
2. 800W-950W Range
3. Solid (Reputation & Performance-Wise)
4. Quiet
5. Efficient
6. Knows how to make a great Key Lime Pie

Thanks in advance for the help. If I don't get more than three responses here in the next 24 hours, I'll just start a new thread. I hope that's okay (Mods?).


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hiiyah777* 
I don't want to start a whole new thread to ask this, so this might be the best place to do it. If I wanted to upgrade my current PSU (see sig), and I insisted on modular, what's the best in the 800W-950W range?

Right now I'm looking at the Silverstone DA800 & DA850, just because I know my Decathlon is reliable, quiet, and does a great job. But if I decided to go with one of the newer video cards out there, I would probably need more power than I currently have. I love my current PSU, but if I needed more power, what are my options?

I like what everyone has to say about Seasonic, but when I looked for a modular Seasonic, I didn't see any.

What about PCP&C, do they offer modular? I didn't see any.

My needs in order of importance are as follows:
1. 100% Modular
2. 800W-950W Range
3. Solid (Reputation & Performance-Wise)
4. Quiet
5. Efficient
6. Knows how to make a great Key Lime Pie

Thanks in advance for the help. If I don't get more than three responses here in the next 24 hours, I'll just start a new thread. I hope that's okay (Mods?).

PCP&C will never offer modular.

Have you though about the Corsair HX1000? There are often rebates on it if you wait a few weeks.
http://www.buy.com/prod/corsair-hx-1...207510101.html


----------



## aznkorean

Here's a list: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...d&Order=RATING

I'm pretty sure the ones at the top(with high ratings) are good. I recently bought a Zalman ZM-750HP, it should get here this week.


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aznkorean* 
Here's a list: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...d&Order=RATING

I'm pretty sure the ones at the top(with high ratings) are good. I recently bought a Zalman ZM-750HP, it should get here this week.

Why would anyone use Newegg or their reviews for buying guidence?









Just because it is 80+ certified, it does not mean it is a good PSU.

Newegg overcharges on most of their PSUs.


----------



## hiiyah777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DuckieHo* 
PCP&C will never offer modular.

Now you've sparked my interest. Why? Does it somehow degrade the power delivered? I'm honestly surprised more manufacturers are not moving to modular solutions.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DuckieHo* 
There are often rebates on it if you wait a few weeks.

Waiting is something I can definitely do for a good deal. I'm not looking to upgrade in a hurry. I like to figure out exactly what I want first, then watch the price and sale trends like a hawk. Then I snipe my deal at the most oppurtune time.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DuckieHo* 
Have you though about the Corsair HX1000?
http://www.buy.com/prod/corsair-hx-1...207510101.html

I had not looked at that one previously. But I had two initial reactions:
1. It looks a little long. (However, that may not be an issue, since my new case will be a murderMod-ed TJ07. Plenty of space to work with)
2. It's not 100% modular









I really don't like the "semi-modular" PSU designs. I plan on sleeving all of the cables, even on the 24-Pin, individually. And it's easier to do with modular, and I don't have to worry about any cables I'm not using still being attached.

EDIT: I know, I'm picky. I'm sorry, I can't help it...


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hiiyah777* 
Now you've sparked my interest. Why? Does it somehow degrade the power delivered? I'm honestly surprised more manufacturers are not moving to modular solutions.

I really don't like the "semi-modular" PSU designs. I plan on sleeving all of the cables, even on the 24-Pin, individually. And it's easier to do with modular, and I don't have to worry about any cables I'm not using still being attached.

EDIT: I know, I'm picky. I'm sorry, I can't help it...

PCP&C try to spread the myth that it seriously degrades power. In reality, it is marginal (think of how many other connectors are in a PC). The main reason they don't is they don't want to pay a licensing fee to Ultra.

Are you sure you want to sleeve the 24-pin? It is usually very hard to remove all the 24-plug pins. It took me 3hrs to remove one on my old Seasonic S12. I had to hack off the plug. And.... Black goes with everything!


----------



## hiiyah777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DuckieHo* 
PCP&C try to spread the myth that it seriously degrades power. In reality, it is marginal (think of how many other connectors are in a PC). The main reason they don't is they don't want to pay a licensing fee to Ultra.

Are you sure you want to sleeve the 24-pin? It is usually very hard to remove all the 24-plug pins. It took me 3hrs to remove one on my old Seasonic S12. I had to hack off the plug. And.... Black goes with everything!

Ultra gets a license fee for everyone that goes modular? I didn't know that.

3 hours is a very long time. I really like the way it looks, though. I'll have to make that decision once I actually buy the PSU. But I really would like to have 100% modular.

I'm not seeing alot of other options that incorporate 100% modular. Should I just stick with the Decathlon?

What about the Ultra X3. I notice alot of the folks here on OCN don't normally recommend or even talk about those. Are they that bad? IMO, they don't look like they measure up to the Decathlons.

Forgive me for being a little ditsy, but I don't get the "black goes with everything" response.


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hiiyah777* 
Ultra gets a license fee for everyone that goes modular? I didn't know that.

3 hours is a very long time. I really like the way it looks, though. I'll have to make that decision once I actually buy the PSU. But I really would like to have 100% modular.

I'm not seeing alot of other options that incorporate 100% modular. Should I just stick with the Decathlon?

What about the Ultra X3. I notice alot of the folks here on OCN don't normally recommend or even talk about those. Are they that bad? IMO, they don't look like they measure up to the Decathlons.

Forgive me for being a little ditsy, but I don't get the "black goes with everything" response.

Ultra has a patent on modular PSUs. They sued about 5 companies a few months ago for patent violations. Everyone knew that Ultra had it but risked selling modular PSUs anyway.

The HX1000 cables are already black sleeved... and black goes with everything.

The Ultra X3 is a *very* good PSU. I can't remember if they are better than the Decathlons or not. It is a recommended PSU around here.


----------



## hiiyah777

Thanks, Duck. You deserve 3 good reps for those three posts. But for the sake of not over-repping, I'll give you one Enthusiastic Rep+!!!!

You've been a big help, thanks alot.


----------



## aznkorean

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DuckieHo* 
Why would anyone use Newegg or their reviews for buying guidence?









You don't? Usually the reviews are helpful, and it gives you an idea on the quality of a product. Of course, you always need to make sure there's a good amount of ratings.

The only other way would be to ask on places like OCN, and it would be quite annoying if you kept asking about everything, right? I think newegg is a good site for reference since they have a large selection/reviewers, but yes their prices are not always the best. Personally, I only buy stuff from them when they have price cuts/shell shockers because I also have to pay tax. When I got my Zalman it was -$30.


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aznkorean* 
You don't? Usually the reviews are helpful, and it gives you an idea on the quality of a product. Of course, you always need to make sure there's a good amount of ratings.

The only other way would be to ask on places like OCN, and it would be quite annoying if you kept asking about everything, right? I think newegg is a good site for reference since they have a large selection/reviewers, but yes their prices are not always the best. Personally, I only buy stuff from them when they have price cuts/shell shockers because I also have to pay tax. When I got my Zalman it was -$30.

No way.... I always use objective reviews from people who know what they are doing first. I then ask around. Newegg reviews barely factor in.... especially with PSUs. Virtually no one on Newegg understand much about PSUs. I rather get advice from 4-5 experts than 1000 n00bs.

I always check www.jonnyguru.com for PSU questions.


----------



## shinji2k

Heh, I love when Newegg reviews say that it provides "Good Power" based on absolutely no testing at all. Duckie is right, I ignore all Newegg reviews (especially PSUs) apart from looking for abnormally high reports of DOAs.


----------



## kaivorth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hiiyah777* 
I don't want to start a whole new thread to ask this, so this might be the best place to do it. If I wanted to upgrade my current PSU (see sig), and I insisted on modular, what's the best in the 800W-950W range?

Right now I'm looking at the Silverstone DA800 & DA850, just because I know my Decathlon is reliable, quiet, and does a great job. But if I decided to go with one of the newer video cards out there, I would probably need more power than I currently have. I love my current PSU, but if I needed more power, what are my options?

I like what everyone has to say about Seasonic, but when I looked for a modular Seasonic, I didn't see any.

What about PCP&C, do they offer modular? I didn't see any.

My needs in order of importance are as follows:
1. 100% Modular
2. 800W-950W Range
3. Solid (Reputation & Performance-Wise)
4. Quiet
5. Efficient
6. Knows how to make a great Key Lime Pie

Thanks in advance for the help. If I don't get more than three responses here in the next 24 hours, I'll just start a new thread. I hope that's okay (Mods?).

Well I just sold a Ultra X3 1000w PSU to another member for $205 shipped. You will LOVE that power supply. 100% modular. Sleek black finish. Sleeved cables. Big fan on top. The Flex Force cables are EXCELLENT for cable routing. I would have kept the Ultra if I didn't just buy a Corsair 750w


----------



## hiiyah777

But explain to me why you thought a 750W Corsair was better than your 1000W Ultra X3. That's the part that confuses me. If it's so good, why "downgrade"?


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hiiyah777* 
But explain to me why you thought a 750W Corsair was better than your 1000W Ultra X3. That's the part that confuses me. If it's so good, why "downgrade"?

He RMAed a low-end Ultra 600w-ish PSU. In the mean time, he had bought the 750w Corsair. Since Ultra didn't have any other modular PSUs in stock, they upgraded him to the 1000w X3. Since he does not need the 1000w, he sold it.


----------



## hiiyah777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DuckieHo* 
He RMAed a low-end Ultra 600w-ish PSU. In the mean time, he had bought the 750w Corsair. Since Ultra didn't have any other modular PSUs in stock, they upgraded him to the 1000w X3. Since he does not need the 1000w, he sold it.

Ahhh! Thanks again, Duckie. Man, you're like the know-all, see-all, end-all embodiment of OCN, huh? I appreciate all the consistent support.


----------



## alexyov

Nspire 650 WATT -- ATX2.2 Power Supply
This power supply has the switch on the rear
650W ATX P/S
Retail box
Fan: 140mm
Material: Steel
Warranty: 2 year
Dimension 150mmX160mmX86mm
20/24pin connection: 1 500mm
4+4pin 12V connection: 1
6 pin PCI Express COnnection: 2
5 pin SATA connection: 4
4 pin peripheral power connection: 6
4 pin floppy power connection: 2
Voltage Output : +5V = 28A , +12V1 = 18A, +12V2 = 18A, 3.3W = 30A, 5Vsb = 3A
Input: Universal 100~240VAC, 50/60Hz
Weight: 5lb (gross)
Modular
i got this in each of my two computers since may 2008 runing 24/7 very nice, no complaints so far, paid $87,00 CAD


----------



## louphoenix

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shinji2k* 
Heh, I love when Newegg reviews say that it provides "Good Power" based on absolutely no testing at all. Duckie is right, I ignore all Newegg reviews (especially PSUs) apart from looking for abnormally high reports of DOAs.

shinji2k and duckie are correct. Anyone who buys stuff based on one site's reviews is simply making a big mistake. The idea is to research and then research the research, and then wait for a good deal on the product.

One thing I gotta say about newegg is that whenever they have a special going, it usually tends to be very good. For example, I bought my 500W Antec Earthwatts from them for 50 something bucks, with free shipping and no sales tax.


----------



## Lukeatluke

Does anyone have oppinion on LC power - power supplys, i think i need new one and there are few for 100$ and 650-700W.

http://www.lc-power.com/htm/products..._id=180&h_id=1


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lukeatluke*


Does anyone have oppinion on LC power - power supplys, i think i need new one and there are few for 100$ and 650-700W.

http://www.lc-power.com/htm/products..._id=180&h_id=1


Eh. I believe those are Huntkey units. They are just ok but there are better choices.


----------



## N2Gaming

So I'm thinking about getting this corsair hx1000watt power supply. I found what would appear to be deal at $170.00 free shipping. If I apply for buy.com credit card $190.00 less a $20.00 rebate. I hate rebates but well in any case $170.00 for this power supply seems like a good deal to me. Does any one have any two pennies they would like to share with me on this toppic. I would like to be able to power hihger end GPU's down the road and was just wondering if for the money this is what I should get or is there better??? here is the link to the power supply.
http://www.buy.com/retail/Product.as...=0&dcaid=15894


----------



## mothergoose729

That is an excellent power supply and a good price too. Looking at your sig I don't think you could make much use of it, none of your hardware is particularly power hungry, but from what I have read it is of very good quality. If you are getting a new power supply anyway that might just be the one to get.


----------



## xlastshotx

In the 100-200 dollar range you should add the Thermaltake Toughpower 750w.. I have had mine for over a year and I have had zero problems with it. And if you take a look at some of the reviews for it, it has some of the most stable voltages of any PSU under idle or full load. (and I can confirm that with mine, they do not move no matter what you throw at it).

**Edit**
Hah, its already on the list, my bad


----------



## Tator Tot

Actually, I have a new PSU I think you guys should add to list.

For the Sub 100$ line its very nice

HEC Zephyr 750watt Active PFC SLi and CrossfireX certified @ 70$, its amazing.


----------



## shinji2k

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Actually, I have a new PSU I think you guys should add to list.

For the Sub 100$ line its very nice

HEC Zephyr 750watt Active PFC SLi and CrossfireX certified @ 70$, its amazing.


HEC used to make some passable budget stuff but I think anymore they aren't worth much. Hard to say for sure since I can't find any substantial info or reviews but the 2 year warranty doesn't make me feel good.

*edit*
This was the only "review" I could find and it was the 650W version: http://www.pcstats.com/articleview.c...id=2081&page=1

Just by the pictures it is an older group regulated design with only average efficiency and build quality. Barring any real testing I would avoid it and save up the few dollars more for something like a Corsair 750, Silencer 750 or this (an amazing deal for $80 after MIR).


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mothergoose729*


That is an excellent power supply and a good price too. Looking at your sig I don't think you could make much use of it, none of your hardware is particularly power hungry, but from what I have read it is of very good quality. If you are getting a new power supply anyway that might just be the one to get.


 Thanks, well down the road I plan on sli 2 x 9800 gtx+ or gtx280 no sure which gpu's yet. I'll also be using a lot of fans and may change to a phenom 9950 BE and try to oc it. I'll probably use muli hdd's as well. I thinking it would be nice to have a power supply that wont cough down the road when I throgh a decent size load at it.


----------



## quebecmp

Hi.

which of those psu advise you for a 9800gx2 SLI whit 2 hdd and 1 dvd drive

Thanks


----------



## Lukeatluke

x3 1000 or 1200 or hx1000.


----------



## DaMirrorLink

for the -$100

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817148027

great for its price


----------



## Duesco

Both the Rosewills on your list are deactivated products now...I move to add this one (which I own):

Rosewill RP550-2

It's response to my 700 core/1900 memory 9600 GT, 4850e pushed to 2.8 GHz (it's not OCed now, not until I move to my new board - then I'll try for the AM2/AM2+ club), and then thrown at Prime95 was to yawn. I love the thing.


----------



## meticadpa

The OCZ EliteXstream are great, add them


----------



## Corder

Guys could you advice me nice PSU for my Antec1200 + Gigabyte EP45-UD3P +Q9550 + GTX260 (probably 280 later). Seems like i will need 700W.
What would you say about Thermalake 700W (dunno which one exactly).
What could you advice me?


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Corder*


Guys could you advice me nice PSU for my Antec1200 + Gigabyte EP45-UD3P +Q9550 + GTX260 (probably 280 later). Seems like i will need 700W.
What would you say about Thermalake 700W (dunno which one exactly).
What could you advice me?


Create a new thread... this thread is woefully out of date an not maintained. The mods should update the title...


----------



## skunksmash

ABOUT TO BUY.......??

does anyone have a reason why i should not buy this unit..??

speak now or forever hold your peace....lol


----------



## Lukeatluke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skunksmash* 
ABOUT TO BUY.......??

does anyone have a reason why i should not buy this unit..??

speak now or forever hold your peace....lol









I would go with crosair.


----------



## shinji2k

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skunksmash* 
ABOUT TO BUY.......??

does anyone have a reason why i should not buy this unit..??

speak now or forever hold your peace....lol









That particular unit is an Enhance build. It could be pretty good depending on what model it was built on and how well it was built. The problem is is no one has tested these yet so that's an unknown for now.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lukeatluke* 
I would go with crosair.

This would be the better choice. It is cheaper, has passed thorough testing and it is at least as good as the Greatpower if not better. The Corsair also has a 5 year warranty as opposed to one for the Greatpower.


----------



## davek

So... it's been a long time since I've been properly active, but I'm looking to get back into doing a bit more than web browsing again...

Anyways, my sig rigs power supply died, and I know this is a generic, nubby, annoying question, but... what should I get? I really don't know what's happend in the year and a half or so since I got this computer, but I want the most up to date ATX psu possible, that will handle anything I can throw at it for some time to come, because at some point I will be upgrading this computer and don't want to buy a PSU as well next time.

....So.. any suggestions? needs 24A on the 12 rail min, and I think i determined 500 W as giving me some buffer when I built this rig, but I'd like considerably more now, so as to be future proof to some degree. And $100 is my UPPER limit...


----------



## N2Gaming

That will be hard to come by for $100.00 and still be reliable and future proof


----------



## shinji2k

Quote:


Originally Posted by *davek* 
....So.. any suggestions? needs 24A on the 12 rail min, and I think i determined 500 W as giving me some buffer when I built this rig, but I'd like considerably more now, so as to be future proof to some degree. And $100 is my UPPER limit...

Going with the upper limit, you can get this for ~$100 shipped before a $20 MIR and it could certainly handle just about anything you could throw at it: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817341011. These could also handle most anything: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817703005 or http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817139005


----------



## davek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shinji2k*


Going with the upper limit, you can get this for ~$100 shipped before a $20 MIR and it could certainly handle just about anything you could throw at it: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817341011. These could also handle most anything: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817703005 or http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817139005


Then have draws gone up much since I started my sabbatical from the computer world?

And when things say i7 compatable, is there some special spec im missing there? i mean, any ATX 2.2 PSU with enough wattage/amperage should do it fine, right?

Thanks very much for the propt reply, repped.

*edit* I do see that PSU's seem to have a huge amount more amperage than before I stopped paying attention(and went broke), how much is a good idea to have now?


----------



## shinji2k

To be honest your system would be just fine with a 400-450W PSU (with about 30A on the 12V). A good 550W with 40A on the 12V can handle up to an OCed quad and something like a 4870/gtx260. A 650W with 50A could do mid-end crossfire/sli (9800gtx/4850) with an OCed quad and a 750W would be suitable for a quad and 4870/gtx260 crossfire/sli. If you are only going with an OCed dual core, you can usually drop ~75W from your power needs when compared to a quad.


----------



## N2Gaming

How reliable are those power supplies? I am hearing of horror stories about power supplies dieing and taking the whole system with it when it dies.

thank you,

N2G


----------



## shinji2k

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


How reliable are those power supplies? I am hearing of horror stories about power supplies dieing and taking the whole system with it when it dies.

thank you,

N2G


The Silencers and Corsair I just linked to? They are some of the better built PSUs on the market.


----------



## davek

I'm thinking about that 750 you linked... or maybe its 850W big brother... With future proofing in mind, and that if I buy a higher quality PSU I'm expecting it to last several years at least, do you think that's a wise idea? I mean, I certanially am planning on powering more than this system with it at SOME point, I just don't know WHAT point, could be quite some time till I'm ready to upgrade much.

*edit* I mean, honestly it could be 3 years before I upgrade substantially....


----------



## francesthemutes

Is the OCZ GameXtream 700W still as bad as people were saying about a year and a half ago?


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *francesthemutes*


Is the OCZ GameXtream 700W still as bad as people were saying about a year and a half ago?


The design hasn't changed. It still is a good 600w PSU.


----------



## RazorsEdge807

I bought a 400w corsair to power my current system. I can return it for a little bit better ($15-20) one but money is tight since I just bought my cpu and mobo/ram also. I plan to replace my 7300 gt with a 9800 GT which I will overclock. I plan on having 2 250gb hard drives, the 9800 gt, 2 optical drives, 4-8gb ram, amd 7750 cpu(oc'ed), foxconn mobo(micro-atx) 6 or 8 usb (1 usb hard drive), and a webcam, etc----AND NOTHING ELSE on this system. So, will this psu be enough or should I worry? I really like corsair but I will take other recommendations. Thanks.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RazorsEdge807*


I bought a 400w corsair to power my current system. I can return it for a little bit better ($15-20) one but money is tight since I just bought my cpu and mobo/ram also. I plan to replace my 7300 gt with a 9800 GT which I will overclock. I plan on having 2 250gb hard drives, the 9800 gt, 2 optical drives, 4-8gb ram, amd 7750 cpu(oc'ed), foxconn mobo(micro-atx) 6 or 8 usb (1 usb hard drive), and a webcam, etc----AND NOTHING ELSE on this system. So, will this psu be enough or should I worry? I really like corsair but I will take other recommendations. Thanks.


You will be just fine.


----------



## DiHydrogenMonOxide

Modular power supplies should have a star next to them.


----------



## Glacialis

The first post hasn't been updated in quite some time. Is there another thread on here I can peek at?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Glacialis* 
The first post hasn't been updated in quite some time. Is there another thread on here I can peek at?

Well the thread is after all 2 years old today.

Happy 2nd Birthday thread.


----------



## Carlitos714

helpful guide


----------



## RUGRLN

Above is my HKC 7630W, it's a rare brand, I've not heard of it b4, but my supplier gave it to me for a good price, wasn't looknig for anything fancy, but it's quite nice. It's shiny, you simply connect the cables u desire, comes with a pouch with all the cables and is 630W, not the 500W I originally needed!










Works good, does the job, but anyone of it being good, reliable n stuff? It was about 50-60 Euros.


----------



## shinji2k

HKC is the manufacturer: http://www.hpcelec.com/showPro.asp?ArticleID=358#. They are well known in China for selling junk. With only 30A on the 12V, you can at best call this a 400W PSU. That is only if it can even do that.


----------



## Maddog7771

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shinji2k*


HKC is the manufacturer: http://www.hpcelec.com/showPro.asp?ArticleID=358#. They are well known in China for selling junk. With only 30A on the 12V, you can at best call this a 400W PSU. That is only if it can even do that.


I would have to agree with you.


----------



## RUGRLN

Hm....my GFX card requires a 450W minimum to operate, but still works, so I don't think it's running that low.
But exactly how did u deduce only 400W from 30A. I knw ok P=VI and all to get the Watts, but are you talking about the individual sections that should be higher, and which one the GFX card uses? Soory, but I ain't eactly very knowldgeable wen it comes to PSUs.

Had a look at Antec's PSU and I see even the 500W NeoPower has more than 15A per 12V so like 30A+...do you believe this is affecting the performance of GFX card in anyway?
Antec's calculator gives me 483W figure for my power consumption, and that's like with full utilization and all, probably like when playing a game.


----------



## shinji2k

Your system probably draws 250W max if everything is at stock clocks. A 9600gt draws 70W at most. 483W is ridiculous and that is the exact reason you should take these online calculators with a grain of salt.

There are three main rails in a PSU: 3.3V, 5V and 12V. Modern computers are 12V heavy. That means that a normal setup only uses a few amps on both the 3.3V and 5V. The CPU and GPU both run on 12V and are the most power hungry. When manufacturers go to rate their PSUs, they should be rated with a modern 12V heavy system in mind. In most good, modern PSUs the 3.3V and 5V rail shouldn't account for much mroe than ~50W of the total rating. For example, the Corsair cx400 has 30A on the 12V. 30A of 12V is 360W. Add ~50W to 360W and you come to the ~400W figure. That is based on realistic rail usage. Older computers were more 5V heavy. PSUs with large 3.3V and 5V capacity compared to the 12V are intended for older computers where the CPU was run on 5V. If a modern PSU is sold with a layout like that it means they are trying to inflate their overall wattage since very little of the 3.3V and 5V rails will be used.

And, I am not sure what you mean by this:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RUGRLN* 
Had a look at Antec's PSU and I see even the 500W NeoPower has more than 15A per 12V so like 30A+...do you believe this is affecting the performance of GFX card in anyway?

The NeoPower 500W has 38A combined on the 12V. That 38A goes to wherever it is needed, up to the 17A limit for each rail. 17A on a rail is more than enough to power any video card that a 500W PSU is intended to run. And to be confusing, even though these Antecs are labeled as multi-rail units they are in fact a single rail. The rails have been joined together, to put it simply, to make one larger 38A rail.


----------



## Mattb2e

http://www.eworldsale.com/cooler-mas...148_29432.html

CoolerMaster Silent Pro M 700w


----------



## samster25

take off the ocz evostream 720 it just fried on me today


----------



## shinji2k

The Evo is a solid 3Y build. How old was your unit?


----------



## xTenko

Add the Corsair 850HX and 750HX to the list


----------



## computerfreak09

Add Antec CP-850,its freakin awesome and has great reviews


----------



## thewebmaster179

Hi all! I'm trying to decide which of the following would be best sicne they're mostly the same price:
- Thermaltake PurePower 600W
- Ocz Modxstream 600w

I gotta buy one in less than 24 hour actually, since it become more evident each day that my current psu is dying on me. So any reference will be appreciated


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thewebmaster179*


Hi all! I'm trying to decide which of the following would be best sicne they're mostly the same price:
- Thermaltake PurePower RX 600W
- Ocz Modxstream 600w

I gotta buy one in less than 24 hour actually, since it become more evident each day that my current psu is dying on me. So any reference will be appreciated


Though there's nothing wrong with Thermaltake, I would think that OCZ would build better PSUs, judging by their other products, so I'd go with that.


----------



## iandh

Guys, *the OP of this thread hasn't logged in for over a year*, there isn't much point in asking for things to be added to the list.


----------



## shinji2k

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thewebmaster179* 
Hi all! I'm trying to decide which of the following would be best sicne they're mostly the same price:
- Thermaltake PurePower 600W
- Ocz Modxstream 600w

I gotta buy one in less than 24 hour actually, since it become more evident each day that my current psu is dying on me. So any reference will be appreciated

It depends which Purepower it is. I can think of at least five different 600W Thermaltake units that goes by the name "Purepower". Some of them are better than the Sirfa built OCZ, some aren't.


----------



## wierdo124

I'd like to take this thread over unless there's any objections


----------



## shinji2k

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wierdo124*


I'd like to take this thread over unless there's any objections


As long as you do it right


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wierdo124* 
I'd like to take this thread over unless there's any objections

Go for it man, it can definitely use an update.

Just a suggestion though, I think we should include a review link in this format:

Corsair HX850 (Review @ Jonny Guru)

That way people can know why the PSU is good, and see solid points about it from a credible source without having to ask or wait for someone to give an explanation.

Obviously this won't work for all units, but it will for a good number of them most likely.


----------



## reedo

oh hells yea its time this jobber got a breath of life


----------



## wierdo124

Thread has now been transferred to me. Thanks mega









Please post up the PSUs you'd like to see removed and the ones that should be added. Over the next couple weeks i'll be overhauling the OP


----------



## seward

+Good luck, man. Thanks for picking it up.

PC Power+Cooling 910w Silencer

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php...Story&reid=157

That's the best review, a few folks have found one or two things to quibble about (like noise). Running it in sig rig for a few weeks now, no problems.


----------



## CallmeRoth

I'd like to make a suggestion. Possibly make a section along the lines of "3 Most efficient" or "Most efficient per wattage/price"


----------



## Alby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wierdo124* 
Thread has now been transferred to me. Thanks mega









Please post up the PSUs you'd like to see removed and the ones that should be added. Over the next couple weeks i'll be overhauling the OP









I say get rid of the Enermax Galaxy 1KW and put one of these(or all three







).

The Enermax Infiniti 720W is also now $190, and with a $75 MIR it drops to $115.

I look forward to seeing the OP overhauled. Look at JonnyGuru for reviews on the power supplies I posted. The Galaxy got 9.9.


----------



## wierdo124

Removed deactivated PSUs, added all that were suggested, along with the XFX 850 Black Edition. Also added section for good brands.


----------



## BenRK

I just got to say, this list helped me pick out a replacement PSU for my computer after my other one blew up. I think we should add a list of PSU brands to avoid completely.


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BenRK* 
I just got to say, this list helped me pick out a replacement PSU for my computer after my other one blew up. I think we should add a list of PSU brands to avoid completely.


















Worth it in itself









I agree. Anyone wanna name some? Rosewill, i've heard a couple others that aren't so hot, etc?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wierdo124* 
















Worth it in itself









I agree. Anyone wanna name some? Rosewill, i've heard a couple others that aren't so hot, etc?

The Rosewill RG430
Rosewill RG530
Rosewill RG630

A basic lineup, ATNG-APL xxxx units. Jonny Guru has some reviews of Similar units.


----------



## mumyoryu

Anyone know about the modular Toughpower 650w? I think it's this one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817153040
Is it built by CWT like the other toughpowers?

J/w because I came across a guy selling one locally.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mumyoryu*


Anyone know about the modular Toughpower 650w? I think it's this one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817153040
Is it built by CWT like the other toughpowers?

J/w because I came across a guy selling one locally.


Yes, but if I remember right, that's one of the models of Toughpower's with bad caps in them.

IE, the older they are the worse they get.


----------



## shinji2k

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mumyoryu*


Anyone know about the modular Toughpower 650w? I think it's this one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817153040
Is it built by CWT like the other toughpowers?

J/w because I came across a guy selling one locally.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Yes, but if I remember right, that's one of the models of Toughpower's with bad caps in them.

IE, the older they are the worse they get.


They are your standard CWT PSH models. Caps are usually a mixture of Samxon and Hitachi. Here's a review of the same thing with a different fan. As long as it's less than ~$80 or so it's a good deal. If not, I would look for something else like an Antec TP-650.


----------



## mumyoryu

Thanks guys







. I may just bite at it as he only wants $50 for it; as long as it's in decent condition


----------



## BenRK

Anything Dynapower USA is bad.


----------



## N2Gaming

Nice to see updates for new power supplies and prices.


----------



## Ocram

I heard Ultra PSUs burn easily is this true?? By the way for an extra 100USD would u buy an Ultra X3 1600W over an Ultra X3 1000W???

What about the 400USD above range???


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ocram*


I heard Ultra PSUs burn easily is this true?? By the way for an extra 100USD would u buy an Ultra X3 1600W over an Ultra X3 1000W???

What about the 400USD above range???


1600watt will only work on select outlets in the US.

And You would not even 1600watt unless you planned to power a few different machines off of the same PSU.

For that matter Ultra x3's 1000w is overkill most of the time.

If you are looking at those, I would grab an Ultra x3 800watt or a newer PSU like the Seasonic X-Series or Corsair HX750/850.

It would help to know your system specs to better analyze what PSU you would need.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ocram*


I heard Ultra PSUs burn easily is this true?? By the way for an extra 100USD would u buy an Ultra X3 1600W over an Ultra X3 1000W???

What about the 400USD above range???


You would be quite happy running a Corsair HX1000 $189.00 after mail in rebate or Enermax Evolution 1050 $229.99 final price no rebates.


----------



## bulmung

I am looking to replace my pcp&c 860w power supply to something less loud. I recently went on a silent computer spree and am looking to get a new power supply that will be silent any recommendations. I need one that could handle my gtx 285 with the possibility to upgrade to a 5870x2 later. The power supply im looking at is the antec CP series the one with the replaceable 120mm fan just throw a noctua on it and bam silent. The only problem with that is its not ATX so it wont fit in many cases.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bulmung* 
I am looking to replace my pcp&c 860w power supply to something less loud. I recently went on a silent computer spree and am looking to get a new power supply that will be silent any recommendations. I need one that could handle my gtx 285 with the possibility to upgrade to a 5870x2 later. The power supply im looking at is the antec CP series the one with the replaceable 120mm fan just throw a noctua on it and bam silent. The only problem with that is its not ATX so it wont fit in many cases.

The CP-850 will fit the P183 (click specs, scroll to features lists your case







)

Though, I would look at the Seasonic X-Series 750watt


----------



## bulmung

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


The CP-850 will fit the P183 (click specs, scroll to features lists your case







)

Though, I would look at the Seasonic X-Series 750watt


Very nice I like the Seasonic that way I can use it in any case instead of a few. fully modular is good to. Thanks for the advice and +rep to you.


----------



## pvp309rcp

Anybody have any experiences with the OCZZ1000M PSU? I'm actually getting it in about a week to replace a TT750w since it couldn't handle my computer under heavy load. Hefty price tag but I think it'll save me money in the long run with it being gold certified. Plus I'll be getting it at Amazon since its free shipping and no tax


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bulmung*


Very nice I like the Seasonic that way I can use it in any case instead of a few. fully modular is good to. Thanks for the advice and +rep to you.


Jonny Guru has a review of the X-Series 650watt. Very nice, almost complete silent, scores high and well.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pvp309rcp*


Anybody have any experiences with the OCZZ1000M PSU? I'm actually getting it in about a week to replace a TT750w since it couldn't handle my computer under heavy load. Hefty price tag but I think it'll save me money in the long run with it being gold certified. Plus I'll be getting it at Amazon since its free shipping and no tax










Again, Jonny Guru has a review of the 850watt version, and it's not that great.

I would suggest looking at the Seasonic X750 (check the review I posted in reply to the other poster)

It has more amps on the 12v rail than your TT750 and it should have no problem with your setup.


----------



## shinji2k

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Again, Jonny Guru has a review of the 850watt version, and it's not that great.


I wouldn't say that. Overall the 850W is fairly respectable, above average even. Efficiency is excellent. The 1000W isn't quite as good (as seen here) because of the poor regulation on the minor rails, but it's still decent. The big issue is the ridiculous price with these. Sure they are the most efficient 850W and 1000W units available, but there's nothing special about their design and construction that makes them worth anywhere near that much. The Seasonic X-series at least excel everywhere making their price more reasonable. The Enermax Revo+, for example, are 80plus Silver and can usually be found for much cheaper than the Z1000. Unless you plan on loading your PSU above 500W, 24/7 for many years in a row, you will not make your money back.

And to the person replacing the Turbo-cool, I think just about anything would be better for fan noise. If you want silent, the Seasonic X-650/750 Tator recommended would be #1 in that area but they are quite expensive. The Seasonic M12D/S12D 750/850W are also quite good in that area. The Antec CP-850 is also pretty quiet so you wouldn't have to change out the fan. The X-series are pretty much the best PSUs on the market, but you can find the M12Ds for quite a bit cheaper if you shop around and they are still pretty darn good. I think the M12D 750W would be a good compromise on fan noise, performance and price.


----------



## bulmung

That Guru review of the seasonic power supply really sold me. Im picking one up as soon as I can.


----------



## pvp309rcp

So I guess the price isn't worth it. My computer is on 24/7 but probably not at 500w+...so I guess a PSU being efficient wouldn't matter at that point







. The Seasonic looks decent but I feel kind of ehhhh







if I upgrade from 750w to 750w. I know wattage doesn't matter but I still feel I need more headroom if you know what I mean. That's why I'm thinking if the OCZ isn't good...then how does the Seasonic compare to the Corsair HX850 or HX1000 since those were my other choices.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pvp309rcp* 
then how does the Seasonic compare to the Corsair HX850 or HX1000 since those were my other choices.

HX1000 is old an inefficient.

HX850 is a solid unit.

Seasonic Pro's:
Full Modular
Better efficiency

Crosair Pro's:
Slightly better Ripple/Noise suppression.

Again, the Corsair HX750 would be a better choice, as I said before, it's about amperage not wattage in this case.


----------



## Ocram

My system specs are:
*Case:* Zalman GS1ooo Plus *Fans:*7
*CPU:* i7 92o *MOBO:* Asus P6T SE 
*HD:*1T Seagate 72oorpm 
*RAM:* 6G Corsair TR3X6G1600C9 3x2G 1600mhz Lat 9-9-9-24 
*GPU:* Dual ATI Radeon HD 4870X2
*PSU:* dont have any yet want one that will support my next rig.

I'm thinking either going for an Enermax Revolution 85+ 1050W Power Supply (ERV1050EWT) what do u think?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ocram*


My system specs are:
*Case:* Zalman GS1ooo Plus *Fans:*7
*CPU:* i7 92o *MOBO:* Asus P6T SE 
*HD:*1T Seagate 72oorpm 
*RAM:* 6G Corsair TR3X6G1600C9 3x2G 1600mhz Lat 9-9-9-24 
*GPU:* Dual ATI Radeon HD 4870X2
*PSU:* dont have any yet want one that will support my next rig.

I'm thinking either going for an Enermax Revolution 85+ 1050W Power Supply (ERV1050EWT) what do u think?


Corsair HX850


----------



## Ocram

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Corsair HX850 


According to the ATI Radeonâ„¢ HD 4870 X2 System Requirements I need at least 1k in dual mode

http://www.amd.com/us/products/deskt...uirements.aspx


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ocram* 
According to the ATI Radeonâ„¢ HD 4870 X2 System Requirements I need at least 1k in dual mode

http://www.amd.com/us/products/deskt...uirements.aspx

That is poppycock.

It's about amperage not wattage.


----------



## Ocram

im confused now can u explain


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ocram* 
im confused now can u explain

Well a current HD4870x2 requires 286watts or ~24Amps.

So if you double the wattage, (or amperage) 286+286= 572watts (~48 amps.)

That's just for the GPU's, now take in a Core i7, with 1.5v on 4200mhz (4.2ghz) only comsumes 164watts (14 Amps)

So 572watts + 164watts = 736watts.

Now since your CPU & GPU all run off the 12v line, and a Corsair HX850 has 840watts on the 12v line You'll have 104watts left to play with.

For that matter, you could theoretically run that setup off a Corsair HX750, but you would really be taxing that unit and reduce it's lifespan if you were doing 24/7 100% load like [email protected]H


----------



## Ocram

i understand now ... i have a couple of questions i would like to ask u:

1. Would the consumption be affected if i put my ram up to 12GB.

2. If I add liquid cooling to all the system cpu, gpu, chipset, etc how much extra power do i need.

3. How much power does a hard drive need.


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ocram*


i understand now ... i have a couple of questions i would like to ask u:

1. Would the consumption be affected if i put my ram up to 12GB.

2. If I add liquid cooling to all the system cpu, gpu, chipset, etc how much extra power do i need.

3. How much power does a hard drive need.


Fill in your system specs.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ocram* 
1. Would the consumption be affected if i put my ram up to 12GB.

No, especially DDR3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ocram* 
2. If I add liquid cooling to all the system cpu, gpu, chipset, etc how much extra power do i need.

Liquid Cooling depends on what you are using.

A Corsair H50 won't require much power.

But Fans & Pumps (sometimes res's if you have a special one) run off the 12v line, and they all add in their own amount of power.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ocram* 
3. How much power does a hard drive need.

HDD runs off of your 5v/3.3v lines.


----------



## Archangel_GT

I suggested to my brother to buy a psu that has enough +12v amps for his video card. How can I find out the approximate amps that's needed for his older MSI 7600GT? I'm thinking 20~24 amps..? I couldn't find it with Google.

NX7600GT-VT2D256E-HD

With that said, how can I find the amps rating on any video card? Is there a website that lists them all? Thanks.

p.s.
Nice heatsink Tator Tot.


----------



## shinji2k

The 7600gt uses something like 36W. Since that is mostly from the 12V line, you would need ~3A for the video card. Without more specs it's hard to say what is needed for the whole system, but 20A should be plenty for a dual core rig. 20A on the 12V and/or 350W is the minimum recommended from the manufacturer, but those recommendations are generally very conservative. It really shouldn't take much to power it.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Archangel_GT* 
I suggested to my brother to buy a psu that has enough +12v amps for his video card. How can I find out the approximate amps that's needed for his older MSI 7600GT? I'm thinking 20~24 amps..? I couldn't find it with Google.

NX7600GT-VT2D256E-HD

With that said, how can I find the amps rating on any video card? Is there a website that lists them all? Thanks.

Well your 12v RAIL feeds both your GPU's & CPU.

So I suggest looking at the TDP of both the CPU & GPU to determine how much power is needed.

7600GT is only 35watts IIRC.

So that's fairly low power. Pretty much any PSU can handle it.


----------



## meticadpa

The Antec TruePower New 750W should be up there.

Here is the JonnyGuru review for it. It's a lot better value than the TX750.


----------



## Ocram

A couple of weeks ago i asked what psu should i get for my system Tator reccomended me a Corsair HX850, but from what ive heard i can get something better for what the corsair is worth ??? I forgot to say I live in the tropics were humidity reaches 90%+ but usually is between 80 and 90 % the only psu that i have found ment to work at such high humidity r the PC Power & Cooling Turbo Cool Series ... is this really of importance, how can this affect my system and will the warranty go void.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ocram* 
A couple of weeks ago i asked what psu should i get for my system Tator reccomended me a Corsair HX850, but from what ive heard i can get something better for what the corsair is worth ??? I forgot to say I live in the tropics were humidity reaches 90%+ but usually is between 80 and 90 % the only psu that i have found ment to work at such high humidity r the PC Power & Cooling Turbo Cool Series ... is this really of importance, how can this affect my system and will the warranty go void.

the HX850 is a compitent PSU.

And trust me, unless you are in a really damp basement, I doubt inside your house will have that high of humidity.

I live inbetween two large rivers here in the US. (The Mississippi & Missouri Rivers) so the Humidity is very similar here as well. Especially during the Spring & Fall.


----------



## Ocram

so u say thats one off the best i can get even if i want to upgrade my system later on ??


----------



## PsikyoJebus

You know, I actually went through this whole thread and there was no mention of Antec's signature series of power supplies. This is basically a server-grade 850W power supply sold as a desktop item.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ocram* 
so u say thats one off the best i can get even if i want to upgrade my system later on ??

Yeah, but there is a range of units to choose from:

Antec True Power Quattro 850watt
Cooler Master Silent Pro 850watt
XFX Black Edition 850watt (the internals of this unit are the Seasonic M12D platform)
Seasonic M12D 850watt
PC Power & Cooling Silencer 910
Antec Signature 850watt
Enermax Revolution 85+ 850watt

These are all good solid units. (Note: HX850 left out as you already know about it)


----------



## biltong

What about my PSU:

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php...Story&reid=134


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *biltong* 
What about my PSU:

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php...Story&reid=134
























It's an over-rated unit.

480watts on the 12v line is just completely









A Unit should be 50watts within its max wattage on the 12v line.

IE: a 600watt unit should have 550watts on the 12v line.


----------



## biltong

It still performs really well. It can handle an SLi setup no prob


----------



## Phaedrus2129

The rule of thumb isn't "50W under". My rule is that the "real wattage" is equal to the +12V wattage divided by .8, or reciprocally the +12V wattage should be equal to or greater than total wattage times .8.

So 600*.8 = 480W
and 480/.8 = 600W

So the Silent Pro 600W isn't technically overrated, though it could certainly be better. It isn't a great PSU, but it isn't garbage.


----------



## Darkslayer7

What is with ChiefTEC ?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Darkslayer7* 
What is with ChiefTEC ?

They are a company, from what I can tell, takes great products made by others (IE: Lian Li, Silverstone, Yate Loon, ect) and rebrands them.

Though, almost every company does this besides Seasonic and a few others, as they actually make the PSU's.

Either way, are you looking for info on a specific Chieftec unit or something?


----------



## Darkslayer7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
They are a company, from what I can tell, takes great products made by others (IE: Lian Li, Silverstone, Yate Loon, ect) and rebrands them.

Though, almost every company does this besides Seasonic and a few others, as they actually make the PSU's.

Either way, are you looking for info on a specific Chieftec unit or something?

Yeah . My new PSU is a Chieftec A-135 750c ( 750 W ) modular psu . I would like to know that my psu is a good one .


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darkslayer7*


Yeah . My new PSU is a Chieftec A-135 750c ( 750 W ) modular psu . I would like to know that my psu is a good one .


Well, it only has 650watts on the 12v rail. Not the greatest there, but to say for sure, could you take a picture of the side label of your PSU?

Those have an identification number on them sometimes, which helps tell you what build your PSU is.


----------



## Darkslayer7

Yeah it has 650 on 12V rail :









I think 72A on 12 volt rails is enough for Crossfire too .

But is this a good PSU ? I hope it is , cuz i buyed it 2 weeks ago .


----------



## Tator Tot

I actually need the full label, your picture is cut off some.

Though, the 12v power is enough for your setup or more.

So yes, you could put another HD4870 in and do CrossfireX.


----------



## Darkslayer7

Okay . the FULL label :
















__________________________________________________ ___________________________________

EDIT : Its 100 times better than my old PSU :


----------



## Tator Tot

From the number E320351 I'm able to gather it's a Sirfa build.

I think it might be the same as an OCZ Unit, but I would have to see the internals to know for sure.

Sirfa is not the best PSU designs on market, but they are definitely not the worst either.


----------



## Darkslayer7

So this PSU is good . Pheww ... I'm really happy that i did not bought a crap one .

+REP 4 u !


----------



## Tator Tot

It's not the best, but if it's the same build I'm thinking of, for the most part its a good unit.

Glad I could help you man.


----------



## Darkslayer7

I'm glad too !







Cheers


----------



## shinji2k

Yup, Sirfa. Same group regulated design as the OCZ ModX Pro 700W. It may have issues hitting 750W under high operating temps, but it's not that bad of a unit.

edit: The lower watt Chieftec are that design, the 750W is Sirfa's indy regulated design. That design seems to perform a little better than the group regulated platform. I don't really have anything negative to say about it.


----------



## Darkslayer7

Good news ! Yeah .

+Rep


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shinji2k*


Yup, Sirfa. Same group regulated design as the OCZ ModX Pro 700W. It may have issues hitting 750W under high operating temps, but it's not that bad of a unit.

edit: The lower watt Chieftec are that design, the 750W is Sirfa's indy regulated design. That design seems to perform a little better than the group regulated platform. I don't really have anything negative to say about it.


Danke for the backup Shinji, I was pretty sure it was a MXS 700watt but I couldn't call it for sure.

I couldn't find any pics of the unit taken apart.

Cheers man


----------



## shinji2k

The lower watt A135 units are like the ModX Pro. The 750W is their better design that scales up to 1000W. The only comparable review I have is this. This is a review of the 1000W version of this design.


----------



## Tator Tot

That's even better than.








I'm going to have to do some digging on this build then. See if it is worth it's bit. 
The price on the A135 750watt isn't bad if the performance is there.


----------



## shinji2k

At 1kW it's clearly at it's limits, but it seems to be reasonably good at 750W. I wish I had a more complete review to go by. There's always a chance there are build quality differences between the various companies selling this design so a review of the exact model would be great.


----------



## Tator Tot

I've found that finding reviews of Cheiftec, Rosewill, or ABS products is harder than finding my keys in the snow.

I'm trying to see if I can find a review of similar units to that Cheiftec (namely the Lian-Li right now) in another language (hitting up Asian googles)


----------



## shinji2k

Chieftec is primarily a European brand, we just started seeing them in NA. I think there are one or two good German reviewers but I can never seem to remember their websites. ABS does have some interesting new stuff like the SL which is basically a Enermax Revolution. They also have the Dark Beret and Majesty that are based on ATNG's new flagship model that looks somewhat promising. I've been waiting for a review of that platform for a little while now. Rosewill is pretty much only reviewed by hardwaresecrets although JG has looked at a couple older models. The Green series is about as good as I figured it would be. Middle of the road, but good enough.


----------



## Tator Tot

The Rosewill Green x30-S12's seem to be pretty good units for the most part.
Nothing out standing, but all within spec/ratings.

I quite like them, the RG530-S12 is only $45 free shipping last I checked, and it's well worth the price, and a nice basic unit for a budget build that can still handle most single GPU cards no problem.

The Majesty looks like the OCZ Gold internally, do you know if that is the case? I haven't seen full internals, just shots from under the fan and such?

What about the Dark Beret, is it the same as one of the OCZ Golds?


----------



## shinji2k

I haven't seen any pics of the Majesty, apart from what's on Newegg. Just from the pic of the exhaust grill it is pretty clear it is not the Sirfa platform. Input filter is completely different and the ABS has a two heatsink design as opposed to the three sink Sirfa. I haven't seen either ABS units opened up, but I am pretty certain they are based on the ATNG APED platform.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shinji2k* 
I haven't seen any pics of the Majesty, apart from what's on Newegg. Just from the pic of the exhaust grill it is pretty clear it is not the Sirfa platform. Input filter is completely different and the ABS has a two heatsink design as opposed to the three sink Sirfa. I haven't seen either ABS units opened up, but I am pretty certain they are based on the ATNG APED platform.

Any reviews on the APED Platform yet?

It seems like the price is a little steep on them judging from previous ATNG builds. But at the same time, they could be solid


----------



## wierdo124

Just wanted to say thanks Tator and shinji2k and everyone else for helping me bring this thread back to what it should be. It sat dormant for awhile and there's lots of new posts, meaning this thread is in fact serving its purpose. Thanks


----------



## shinji2k

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Any reviews on the APED Platform yet?

It seems like the price is a little steep on them judging from previous ATNG builds. But at the same time, they could be solid

Still waiting









Yeah the Majesty is expensive, but only because it is 80plus Gold. Not that I think the extra efficiency is worth that much, but plenty of people do. The Dark Berets really aren't too bad, provided they are decent performers.


----------



## Tator Tot

The only 80+ Gold units I've seen worth the cost are the Seasonic X-Series









I actually have my X650watt sitting on my bench (PC-V2010) I replaced my HX620 with it.


----------



## Darkslayer7

My ChiefTEC is 80+ Silver ( 85+ ? ) . BTW i found this review about my PSU : http://www.xtremecomputing.co.uk/review.php?id=463


----------



## shinji2k

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darkslayer7*


My ChiefTEC is 80+ Silver ( 85+ ? ) . BTW i found this review about my PSU : http://www.xtremecomputing.co.uk/review.php?id=463


It's 80plus Bronze. I saw that "review" in my searches but it's not very helpful. If you want, you can read this article: Why 99% of Power Supply Reviews Are Wrong.


----------



## newpc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shinji2k* 
It's 80plus Bronze. I saw that "review" in my searches but it's not very helpful. If you want, you can read this article: Why 99% of Power Supply Reviews Are Wrong.

lol dude the link to your review has a trojan according to avast


----------



## Hexa

Was wondering if maybe we could break the catagories up into modular and regular as well?


----------



## shinji2k

Quote:



Originally Posted by *newpc*


lol dude the link to your review has a trojan according to avast










Which one? The one to 80plus.org or hardwaresecrets.com? Both are good sites...


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shinji2k*


Which one? The one to 80plus.org or hardwaresecrets.com? Both are good sites...


He was actually talking about the Xtreme Computing site I think.

Anyways, I've got a question for the great and wise Shinji2k:

Do you happen to know the exact build of the Rosewill Bronze Series PSUs? 
I'm more specifically asking on the 750watt.

Any info is good, but I'm having trouble with it.


----------



## shinji2k

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
He was actually talking about the Xtreme Computing site I think.

Anyways, I've got a question for the great and wise Shinji2k:

Do you happen to know the exact build of the Rosewill Bronze Series PSUs?
I'm more specifically asking on the 750watt.

Any info is good, but I'm having trouble with it.

Sirfa, both the 750W and the 1000W are the same indy platform we were just talking about. It's pretty easy to ID that platform. Just looking into the exhaust grill we see a big yellow axial cap right next to the leftmost heatsink. There's a daughter PCB right next to the middle heatsink. And the input filter has a coil, x-cap and a coil right there in front (the coils are heatshrinked on this model).



Compare that to the Lian-Li we were talking about.


----------



## Tator Tot

Well that explains why I didn't see if, I couldn't find the daughter board









I feel a bit like







now.

I wanted to say they were Sirfa's, but I just couldn't find that daughter board by looking. Then again, I can barely see it with a pine drawn strait to it.









Danke Shinji.


----------



## tincanman

I run a Ultra X3 850W, but it crapped up under a month, but Ultra has some kickass customer support
they agreed to replace my x3 with a x4 850W
go ultra
but corsair is still the best, ultra second


----------



## djsi38t

Picked up a channel well technologies cwt power supply today.I found out they make power supplies for antec and corsair.
I got a cwt 550 80 plus silver with 4 22 amp 12 volt rails.I would consider the 80 plus silver and 80 plus gold cwt power supplies some of the best you can buy.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

CWT units are generally pretty nice. Where'd you get it? I haven't seen them retail the way SeaSonic does (another big OEM for Corsair and Antec).


----------



## djsi38t

Ebay no less lost in the sea of power supplies.they gave the model number,i googled it and sure enough 80 plus silver couldnt believe it 25.00 brand new.

Got it in the mail today a 4 pin an 8 pin 3 6 pin power connectors,along with the usual.And of course the 4 22 amp 12 volt rails just blew me away.

Indeed would be nice to find a retailer.some of there 80 plus gold units would be incredible.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Hm, sounds like something a step up from their standard PSH platform. Nice find. Check the UL number to make sure you didn't get conned and that it really is a CWT.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Wait, was this what you bought? http://cgi.ebay.com/CWT-PSH550S-D-Po...item3a5664f9bf


----------



## djsi38t

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Nope this one


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Nice buy then. Just double check the UL number, just to be sure.


----------



## djsi38t

Yeah i just did.It checks out.A very high efficiency rating for just an average looking unit.The auction says 80 plus gold but it is a silver.The manufacturers website erroneously lists it gold in one spot but silver in another.

manufacturers webpage here

http://www.cwt.com.tw/english/2_prod...il.php?ID=1149

These 80 plus units would be a good buy for someone if they could find them


----------



## shinji2k

Tator Tot, here's a review of the ABS Majesty we were talking about previously. Things were going quite well actually until he got to the full load ripple test. Ripple suppression was pretty good up to 800W, but at full load it just fell apart. It's clear it can't handle 1100W at 45C, I would stay well under a 1000W load for this unit. It's pretty disappointing actually, I was honestly impressed up until that last test.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shinji2k*


Tator Tot, here's a review of the ABS Majesty we were talking about previously. Things were going quite well actually until he got to the full load ripple test. Ripple suppression was pretty good up to 800W, but at full load it just fell apart. It's clear it can't handle 1100W at 45C, I would stay well under a 1000W load for this unit. It's pretty disappointing actually, I was honestly impressed up until that last test.


Just saw this earlier.








Dear ABS, Re-market it as as a 900watt unit please









By the way, in my ever "Rosewill fanboyism" noticed they rolled out some fully modular PSU's in a new series called the Libertas Series.

They seem interesting enough, not sure if you know of any units that hold the same design or not?

Only bronze units, so I'm not expecting anything spectacular. But the prices could be nice if the internals are solid.


----------



## shinji2k

Libertas are 80plus Bronze ATNG APED. The lower watt versions should fair better than the ABS Majesty at full load making them good performers, but since ATNG has four different efficiency levels for this platform it's hard to predict how well they will do. I'm hesitant to compare them to the Majesty just because I would think quite a few critical components will be different but with the same overall design.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shinji2k* 
Libertas are 80plus Bronze ATNG APED. The lower watt versions should fair better than the ABS Majesty at full load making them good performers, but since ATNG has four different efficiency levels for this platform it's hard to predict how well they will do. I'm hesitant to compare them to the Majesty just because I would think quite a few critical components will be different but with the same overall design.

That 650 might be a good unit then. The 800w is slightly over rated IMO, should have been called a 750watt (as it's only 720w 12v.)

Hmm.. I guess we'll have to wait till Rosewill actually hands out one to review, or we see a similar unit hit someones test bench.

EDIT: Also, I just noticed one is rated at 40*C while the other is rated at 50*C


----------



## chong67

I got the OCZModStream Pro 700watt. Is that any good?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chong67*


I got the OCZModStream Pro 700watt. Is that any good?


Decent. It's maximum power is inflated. And it's not the best unit.


----------



## chong67

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Decent. It's maximum power is inflated. And it's not the best unit.


Can you tell me why its not the best unit?

It cost me $46.49 AR and Bing.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chong67*


Can you tell me why its not the best unit?

It cost me $46.49 AR and Bing.


Mediocre efficiency, iffy cap quality, average build quality, inflated power rating.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chong67*


Can you tell me why its not the best unit?

It cost me $46.49 AR and Bing.


Voltage regulation, ripple & noise suppression, and efficiency are all low.

IIRC, It's just a semi-decent Sirfa build. Nothing really up there. And doesn't excel in any category.


----------



## chong67

What is the actual power rating?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chong67* 
What is the actual power rating?

It's 12v wattage (CPU/GPU/Fans) is 550watts, so at best you could call it a 600watt unit.


----------



## chong67

Man, that is deciving. Terrible.

I am not going to be doing 2 SLI. I will do about 5 SATA HD and maybe overclock it as far as I can go. Will 600 watt be enough?


----------



## Phaedrus2129

It should be fine. 600W is more than enough. Voltage stability won't be the best, and I don't think it'll last more than three to five years tops (quality units can last 5-10 years), but it will work.


----------



## HeWasOnly3

Hi all I'm going to grab a brand new PSU. I cant make decision between Seasonic M12-II 620W or Corsair TX650W. Which one is better guys? Can help me decide? Thx!


----------



## Phaedrus2129

The SeaSonic. If it was the HX650W it would be close, but the M12II 620W is superior to either the TX650W or HX620W.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*


The SeaSonic. If it was the HX650W it would be close, but the M12II 620W is superior to either the TX650W or HX620W.


Isn't the HX620 the M12II/S12II Platform though?


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Isn't the HX620 the M12II/S12II Platform though?

No, the HX620W is an original M12 model. M12, M12II, and M12D are not related in any way.

M12 - Mildly outdated indy regulated design
M12II - Fairly to very good group regulated design (note group regulation limitations)
M12D - Very good DC-DC design

The S12, S12II, and S12D platforms are the same as their M counterparts but non-modular and with slightly cheaper capacitors.

The SS series (going from 300-650W) is a lower-budget group regulated platform related to M12II but lower performing. They're still some of the best 300-400W units on the market though.

The S12E is an updated M12 platform found in the HX650W and S12E 650W

The X platform is it's own thing, very high end.

Then there are a few special made units like the Antec Trio and True Power New units, and the XFX 650W.


----------



## Tator Tot

That's what I was thinking of (the S12E & M12)

Seasonic's naming can be very..counter productive some days.


----------



## Blade1000000

where does the aywun brand rate?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blade1000000* 
where does the aywun brand rate?

I can only find one review online.

And from what I see in the pictures, I'm not impressed


----------



## KaRLiToS

So should I get Corsair TX1000 or Enermax 1250w (because its only 15$ above the enermax 1050w)

Or any other suggestions?


----------



## Phaedrus2129

The Enermax 1250W is far superior to the Corsair HX1000W.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS* 
So should I get Corsair TX1000 or Enermax 1250w (because its only 15$ above the enermax 1050w)

Or any other suggestions?

Enermax 1050 & 1250 are better units.

But this ABS SL1050 is a rebranded Enermax Revo85+ 1050w. So I would pick it up.


----------



## KaRLiToS

I'm from Canada, and on newegg.ca its 249$ and the enermax 1050w is 259$ and the 1250w is 273$

I think I'll get the enermax 1250w (its 305$ with shipping) but I doubt I need that much, I have an OCZ 700 W now, but Im going water cooling and I'll have many fans, a pump, and maybe I'll have 2 HD 5850, with 2 HDD, and my Q9650 Oced to 4.5 Ghz

What should I get, like for further modifications to my system, like a new i7 oced to 4.4 and 2 5970, lets say


----------



## Tator Tot

A corsair HX850 would be able to handle that. A 1250w unit would be overkill


----------



## KaRLiToS

I think I'll get the corsair 1000w, its gonna be good for the future and for now...

What do you think, its only 40 more bucks over the 850w


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


I think I'll get the corsair 1000w, its gonna be good for the future and for now...

What do you think, its only 40 more bucks over the 850w


I'd personally get the HX850, same warranty length, cheaper, better efficiency and build quality.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Tator Lot, thanks a lot for your fast replies. I appreciate a lot...


----------



## Tator Tot

No problem man.


----------



## KaRLiToS

What do you think about this one?

Enermax 950 w for 216$ 

Is it as good as the Corsair 1000w?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


What do you think about this one?

Enermax 950 w for 216$ 

Is it as good as the Corsair 1000w?


Same wattage as the HX1000, but better build quality. I'd go for it, it's a good unit.


----------



## KaRLiToS

My choice is done, thanks to you, I,ve been looking every single PSU for many days.

Now I'm sure about the one to buy


----------



## Perfectionist1980

Its getting close to the day where i can buy myself a 1000w+ PSU now and im worrying i might be throwing my money at something which couldve been better.

After reading a review about 5 high end 1000 watt PSU's I was thinking of getting myself a Coolermaster 1100watt UCP (thats the max i can spend) but after reading Guru's review about 700watt version im scratching my head with doubt.

Any enthusiasts got recommendations? Ive got 2 8800 GTX's atm but in time might fill 3rd slot with another 8800 and gainward said that 1100+ is recommended for tri sli.

Its going to be a weekend of square eyed reading me thinks!

Kingwins not an option, there 1000 watt PSU died out on me after almost a year and so downgraded to a cheap 580 watt PSU, cus i dont have a receipt cant RMA it so wasnt impressed.


----------



## Tator Tot

You definitely don't need 1000W unit, If you keep your 3 GPU setup, and even move up to a Core i7 with a heavy Overclock you won't need that much power.

I'd suggest:
Corsair HX850 (review)
XFX XPS 850w Black Edition (Review)
Antec True Power Quattro 850 (review)

That's in order. Corsair & XFX units both get a 10/10 for performance. XFX's looks are a bit...undecided by most. Though, pictures don't tell the whole tale, and they're not as ugly in person.

Also, a thing to note, PSU efficiency goes up in Europe compared to the US because of your 230v sockets.


----------



## Perfectionist1980

Thanks alot for giving me some guidance bud, you think then i wouldnt be better off paying the extra Â£10 for the extra 250watt? The 7 year warranty definately is appealing i give it that.

It wasnt gainward that said about tri-sli, finally found the source, my motherboard manufacturer

http://support.asus.com/faq/asus-faq...&model=STRIKER II FORMULA&SLanguage=en-us

They reckon i do need 1100+

Quite enjoy reading some of his reviews, can be quite comical, i see why now you said corsair, due to the stability when rippling, just got a feeling wont be able to fill 3rd slot though because jonny reckons theres too many PCI-E's on it for its wattage.. hmm its only 8x PCI-E in third slot anyway, wonder if its even worth it. Im definately pushing to number 1 and 2 in your list, second would give me some spare cash.


----------



## Tator Tot

A single 8800GTX is only 173w actual power consumption alone.

173 x 3 = ~520w for the GPU's

On a Corsair HX850, that leaves you (because 840w 12v - 520w 12v) 320w on the 12v rail to use for your CPU & fans.

Your average fan only takes up 3.6w (your case with 4 fans), so in your case (pun intened) that's 14.4w to take away from 320, so a nice rounding to 305w

Well, subtract a 4.2Ghz i7 (264w) and you have 41w left to play with on the 12v rail.

And that's under the most extreme and unrealistic settings for the GPU & CPU's. You won't come close to touching that while gaming.


----------



## Perfectionist1980

Ive been doing some mooching around and a fair few sites say that when under load your looking at around 270 watts, its about 180w when idle so think i prob should listen to asus and go for something over 1kw because thats 810w gone just like that.


----------



## ohzer0

500-600w should be sufficient for your system.

EDIT: i really need to pay attention when posting









I dont see any reason that 850W wouldnt be enough


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Perfectionist1980*


Ive been doing some mooching around and a fair few sites say that when under load your looking at around 270 watts, its about 180w when idle so think i prob should listen to asus and go for something over 1kw because thats 810w gone just like that.


Those are all tests using older dual cores, 65-95w models. So it's not a huge tax on a system like a quad will be.

And you said you wanted to go for 3 of them, and those are all testing 1 system.


----------



## wierdo124

If someone would like to take over this thread (cough Tator Tot), please PM me. Being DL editor i don't have time to keep up with it anymore.


----------



## Celeras

Just curious what you guys think about this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817182072

I bought it years ago and its been great for me. Seems cheaper than anything else for its power, so just wondering if theres any glaring flaws that cause it to not be on the list. (aside from it being non-modular, didn't even know about that when i bought it







)


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Celeras* 
Just curious what you guys think about this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817182072

I bought it years ago and its been great for me. Seems cheaper than anything else for its power, so just wondering if theres any glaring flaws that cause it to not be on the list. (aside from it being non-modular, didn't even know about that when i bought it







)

Rosewill's new PSUs aren't complete garbage, but they aren't particularly good either. Borderline ripple under high loads, and meh voltage regulation. It's cheap because A.) they're made cheaply and B.) it's a Newegg-owned brand.

I might put a Rosewill in a budget build for a relative who is just going to surf... But not in a high-end machine. And I'd still wangle in a SeaSonic if I could.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


A single 8800GTX is only 173w actual power consumption alone.

173 x 3 = ~520w for the GPU's

On a Corsair HX850, that leaves you (because 840w 12v - 520w 12v) 320w on the 12v rail to use for your CPU & fans.

Your average fan only takes up 3.6w (your case with 4 fans), so in your case (pun intened) that's 14.4w to take away from 320, so a nice rounding to 305w

Well, subtract a 4.2Ghz i7 (264w) and you have 41w left to play with on the 12v rail.

And that's under the most extreme and unrealistic settings for the GPU & CPU's. You won't come close to touching that while gaming.


Hey Tator I understand about having an excess amount of wattage power to play with after all the math is done for the hardware that's going to be used but what about Amperage.

Does amperage come into play when one starts using a lot of hardware? i.e. 3 to 4 or even more HDD's, 4 GPU's, 5x120mm w/1x 200mm fans " Seen in my sig Antec 900 " and a 125w overclocked prolly closer to 140w quad core x4 940 BE Along w/4 sticks of ram totaling 8GB?

I ask because I thought about the Enermax PSU's my self a while ago but saw several people here and there ragging on Enermax PSU's. I have a 600w SLI Enermax from 2005 that seems to be a decent power supply but I'm all for a longer warranty period as well.

Does the Corsair HX850 come w/a 7 year warranty?

Thanks Tator

Oh yeah nice to see you stepping up to the PSU info/help thread.


----------



## Tator Tot

Wattage = Amperage * Voltage

HX850 does come with a 7 year warranty.

And HDD's & DVD Drives run off the 5v rail. RAM runs off the 3.3v rail. Ect ect.

Those numbers I"m dropping for wattage are completely blown up load. You'd have to load every GPU & CPU on Furmark & LinX testing, and somehow keep temps in check and your ears from bleeding.


----------



## wierdo124

It's all yours tator


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Celeras* 
Just curious what you guys think about this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817182072

I bought it years ago and its been great for me. Seems cheaper than anything else for its power, so just wondering if theres any glaring flaws that cause it to not be on the list. (aside from it being non-modular, didn't even know about that when i bought it







)

It's actually a pretty damn good budget unit.

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php...Story4&reid=60


----------



## Celeras

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


It's actually a pretty damn good budget unit.

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php...Story4&reid=60


Thanks for the link. Though I laughed at the part where he said the cables were plenty long, as I had trouble getting a motherboard connector to fit in my HAF932 by snaking around the back. Had to snake it up in the little hole between the motherboard and case and just barely made it, needed every inch







(Grainy cell pic from way back when!)










Glad to hear I made a quality choice, even if it is like 3 years later


----------



## Tator Tot

Well, I wouldn't put it at the top of my list, but it definitely won't kill your system. Nor be a bad investment.

And he's usually referring to Mid-tower cases, the HAF's length needed for a CPU cable is a bit longer than alot of Full-Towers even.

But hey, could be an excuse to get a NZXT 6 Pin extension later on.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Good to see the list updated. I don't know the last time I saw a SeaSonic-branded S12.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*


Good to see the list updated. I don't know the last time I saw a SeaSonic-branded S12.










I'm working on it more, possibly later today.

But I had to finish up a review and work on an essay for class so I took a break.

Let me know if you see any problems Phaedrus, had a few reversed links before. I think I've fixed them all now though.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Sure thing mate, I'll go through it.

Quickie that I think you need to add:
Flesh out SeaSonics
OCZ Z-series
CoolerMaster Real Power

I'll think of more. And I'll go through and check for link consistency.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*


Sure thing mate, I'll go through it.

Quickie that I think you need to add:
Flesh out SeaSonics
OCZ Z-series
CoolerMaster Real Power

I'll think of more. And I'll go through and check for link consistency.


I primarily hit up units I knew had reviews and such.

I'm contemplating staying away from the OCZ Z-Series, all I've seen so far is reviews of the Gold units. So obviously the Gold units would get included, but I do not know alot about the Z 550/650/750 units.


----------



## Godfatherx64

I'm planing on getting one of those
OCZ GameXStream 850W
OCZ 700W ModXStream Pro
OCZ Fatal1ty Series Power Supply 700W
so which one is more reliable & What is the actual power rating of each one?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Godfatherx64*


I'm planing on getting one of those
OCZ GameXStream 850W
OCZ 700W ModXStream Pro
OCZ Fatal1ty Series Power Supply 700W
so which one is more reliable & What is the actual power rating of each one?


MXS 700w = Decent quality 600w unit
Fatal1ty 700w = Decent quality 700w unit
GXS 850w = Decent quality 850w unit.

Any of those units would power your system fine. I'd probably go for the MXS 700w, while the lowest rated, it'd handle your rig with up to GTS250 SLi no problem. (connector wise it couldn't go higher.)

The GameXStream series has ripple issues
And the Fatal1ty Series have bad issues with cables fraying, and are rebranded StealthXStream units. And while that's not bad, the series is EOL'd (End of Life) so warranty might be out the door on them.


----------



## shinji2k

The 700W Fatal1ty is a very nice Impervio unit.

And the 850W GXS is not decent. It has a stupid rail layout, essentially limiting you to two PCIe connectors even with the use of adapters due to the low OCP setting. And unless OCZ is using one of the updated Epsilon designs for any recently built GXS units (which I doubt), then the 850W has issues with the minor rails above 700W.

The Fatal1ty is easily the best choice out of those three, but unless the price is amazing there are likely better deals.


----------



## wire

It's good to see the new Thermaltake XT power supplies added. The quality of these new units is unknown to many.


----------



## Godfatherx64

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


MXS 700w = Decent quality 600w unit
Fatal1ty 700w = Decent quality 700w unit
GXS 850w = Decent quality 850w unit.

Any of those units would power your system fine. I'd probably go for the MXS 700w, while the lowest rated, it'd handle your rig with up to GTS250 SLi no problem. (connector wise it couldn't go higher.)

The GameXStream series has ripple issues
And the Fatal1ty Series have bad issues with cables fraying, and are rebranded StealthXStream units. And while that's not bad, the series is EOL'd (End of Life) so warranty might be out the door on them.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *shinji2k*


The 700W Fatal1ty is a very nice Impervio unit.

And the 850W GXS is not decent. It has a stupid rail layout, essentially limiting you to two PCIe connectors even with the use of adapters due to the low OCP setting. And unless OCZ is using one of the updated Epsilon designs for any recently built GXS units (which I doubt), then the 850W has issues with the minor rails above 700W.

The Fatal1ty is easily the best choice out of those three, but unless the price is amazing there are likely better deals.



i still don't know which one i have to buy
i just need one that can handle one 5970, two hd 640 black and Q9550 overclocked
and to fit nicely with HAF 932
so which one???????????


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Godfatherx64* 
i still don't know which one i have to buy
i just need one that can handle one 5970, two hd 640 black and Q9550 overclocked
and to fit nicely with HAF 932
so which one???????????

The Fatal1ty will handle that.

I would suggest going with that. The ripple issues on the GXS are very bad.

And the MXS would be on the outer limits of power requirements.


----------



## N2Gaming

In theory would 2x Corsair HX620's linked together in one system have more wattage and stable power than 1x Corsair HX1000?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


In theory would 2x Corsair HX620's linked together in one system have more wattage and stable power than 1x Corsair HX1000?


In theory, Yes they would. Antec has already tried this with the P190+1200 where Antec used Neo Power 550 & Neo Power 650 units in tangent to produce 1200w combined output. Though, there whole design was rather flawed.

Also the HX1000 is essentially two 500w units slapped together. But obviously this was done in a much more calculated fashion

Though, to combine the actual units together would be a waste in my opinion. Not only are you going to run into next to nothing that'll need 1200w of 12v power. 
But there are better units on the market for the MSRP of the HX620. You could pick up a 850-1Kw unit that'll out perform those units in all regards. 
Sure you'll have less power, but unless you're trying to run 4 GTX 480's and 2 Core i7 980X's. You're not coming close to needing that power.

At the end of the day, a dual PSU design is just inherently flawed. Because to balance out the loud, you'd need to combine both units wires so each units ATX 24pin connectors would run together and then to the board. So on and so forth.


----------



## N2Gaming

Thanks for the info. I only asked because I already have 2x HX620's and I was thinking I could run both of them in one system in the event My sig PSU don't have enough stable power for a few GTX 480's w/one of my 9800GT's for PhysX and a few Raid'd HDD's. I am aware now that the HDD's run off the 5 volt rail but if I was able to run say 6 HDD's and split the load between two power supplies along w/the GPU's etc etc I was hoping for a rock solid stable power delivery after all the overclocking is done w/out having to buy another $200+ PSU


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Thanks for the info. I only asked because I already have 2x HX620's and I was thinking I could run both of them in one system in the event My sig PSU don't have enough stable power for a few GTX 480's w/one of my 9800GT's for PhysX and a few Raid'd HDD's. I am aware now that the HDD's run off the 5 volt rail but if I was able to run say 6 HDD's and split the load between two power supplies along w/the GPU's etc etc I was hoping for a rock solid stable power delivery after all the overclocking is done w/out having to buy another $200+ PSU










You wouldn't need $200 for a PSU for that setup.

At most you'd need a PSU along the lines a solid 850w unit. (Like the ones listed in the OP.)
I'd look into selling off the HX620's and your current PSU if you could.

HX850 is the best buy I can recommend right now.

The Silverstone Strider Plus 850w is cheaper, modular, and great performance. But the cable lengths make it stupidly hard to actually use outside of a test bed environment.

EDIT: HX850 is a bit of overkill, but at the same time, it'll hold you over for just about any CPU + 2 GPU setup you can imagine. 
Since GPU's are hard locked to stay under a 300w limit. And Phenom II x6 will barely touch over 200w by my estimates (based on C3 revision design efficiency.) 
But Phenom II x6 should be a bit less in the end, because the new E0 revision is very power efficient.

Also, WHOO 17,000 posts!


----------



## mav2000

Why is there no single CM PSU in the list...I find the real power, UCP and silent power to be quit decent.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mav2000*


Why is there no single CM PSU in the list...I find the real power, UCP and silent power to be quit decent.


I have not witnessed a review of the Real Power line that was good.

Also, this is an ever growing list. So Cooler Master units will make it to the list, though the price on some of them is over rated. They still perform well.

EDIT: Also, I'm trying to stick with units that have been reviewed and/or known to be good. So if I can't find info about a unit, then I can't add it


----------



## N2Gaming

Thanks again Tator. Actually I plan on running 4 GPU's if and when I can scrape up the money for the new ones. I do like the looks of the Enermax Evolution units.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Thanks again Tator. Actually I plan on running 4 GPU's if and when I can scrape up the money for the new ones. I do like the looks of the Enermax Evolution units.

The Price/Performance is WAY high.

And the cables are very stiff & thick. Hard to manage and such.
I'd recommend against them.


----------



## Godfatherx64

what do u think about Antec Quattro 850?


----------



## shinji2k

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Godfatherx64* 
what do u think about Antec Quattro 850?

The 80mm fan is on the loud side, the 12V rail is a little low on capacity and the modular cabling system is stupid. Otherwise it is a good Enhance built unit. As long as it's a good price it's not a bad choice.


----------



## Godfatherx64

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shinji2k* 
The 80mm fan is on the loud side, the 12V rail is a little low on capacity and the modular cabling system is stupid. Otherwise it is a good Enhance built unit. As long as it's a good price it's not a bad choice.

how about silencer MKII 750w pc power & cooling,
comparable to the antec Quattro
which one is more reliable?


----------



## shinji2k

I wasn't aware the Silencer MKII was available yet. They seem to be based on the same Sirfa design as the OCZ Z series, just tuned to 80plus Silver. But I have yet to see anything definitive on them. Last I heard for their release was early April. If they are Sirfa based, I don't really have anything negative to say about it, but it's a shame OCZ had to burn bridges with Seasonic. I would much rather see a Seasonic based Silencer MKII. Compared to the Antec, I'm not sure which one I would go for. It's hard to compare a product that hasn't released yet.


----------



## Godfatherx64

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shinji2k* 
I wasn't aware the Silencer MKII was available yet. They seem to be based on the same Sirfa design as the OCZ Z series, just tuned to 80plus Silver. But I have yet to see anything definitive on them. Last I heard for their release was early April. If they are Sirfa based, I don't really have anything negative to say about it, but it's a shame OCZ had to burn bridges with Seasonic. I would much rather see a Seasonic based Silencer MKII. Compared to the Antec, I'm not sure which one I would go for. It's hard to compare a product that hasn't released yet.

i'm sorry shinji2k but how about this one too silencer 750 Quad PC power & cooling?


----------



## shinji2k

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Godfatherx64* 
i'm sorry shinji2k but how about this one too silencer 750 Quad PC power & cooling?

Ah, if you are comparing to the original Silencer, that one is a slightly better unit than the Antec, at least performance wise. Fan noise will be similar, although I think the Silencer may be a tad better. You will be losing the modular cabling if you go with the Silencer and a whopping 4A on the 12V. You can't really go wrong with either of them though. Which one is cheaper for you? If modular cabling wasn't all that important I would lean more towards the Silencer, unless it's more expensive than the Antec.


----------



## Godfatherx64

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shinji2k* 
Ah, if you are comparing to the original Silencer, that one is a slightly better unit than the Antec, at least performance wise. Fan noise will be similar, although I think the Silencer may be a tad better. You will be losing the modular cabling if you go with the Silencer and a whopping 4A on the 12V. You can't really go wrong with either of them though. Which one is cheaper for you? If modular cabling wasn't all that important I would lean more towards the Silencer, unless it's more expensive than the Antec.

it's just in my country i only have these brands and models
i can afford any of them but i dont know which one to buy?
*ANTEC True Power Quattrow-850W
**HEC COUGAR 700W*
*OCZ GameXStream 850W*
*OCZ Fatal1ty Series Power Supply 700W*
*OCZ ModXStream Pro* *700W**
**OCZ StealthXStream 600W*
*OCZ StealthXStream 500W*

silencer Quad PC power & cooling 750w

so which one is the best?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Godfatherx64* 
it's just in my country i only have these brands and models
i can afford any of them but i dont know which one to buy?
*ANTEC True Power Quattrow-850W
**HEC COUGAR 700W*
*OCZ GameXStream 850W*
*OCZ Fatal1ty Series Power Supply 700W*
*OCZ ModXStream Pro* *700W**
**OCZ StealthXStream 600W*
*OCZ StealthXStream 500W*

silencer Quad PC power & cooling 750w

so which one is the best?

Silencer Quad 750w would be the best unit out of the pack.

It's a very solid design. Like noted before, none modular & loud are the downfalls.

The Fatal1ty is a good unit, less power though.

The ModXStream & StealthXStream units are decent.

The GameXstream unit was a decent design, but has design implementation problems. And it's highly out dated no a days.

The HEC Cougar could be a good unit, as HEC has the US brand which is full of terrible products, but in Europe they have the Cougar brand, and JG did a review on the Cougar 700w, well performing and some high marks. So that's something to look at. Depending on your power needs, and if that unit is the same as the one from the review, it may be a toss up between the PCP&C & HEC units based on price.

The True Power Quattro 850 has a rather weak 12v rail and it's modular cable system is stupid. Beyond the loud fan and stiff cable, I'm not really a fan of the unit. But the performance is there.


----------



## Godfatherx64

which one from the above PSUs, is the most reliable one and can handle Crossfire 5770, Q9550 OC, 2 HDs, 4 GB Ram and lot of fans


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Godfatherx64* 
which one from the above PSUs, is the most reliable one and can handle Crossfire 5770, Q9550 OC, 2 HDs, 4 GB Ram and lot of fans

Silencer 750 or True Power Quattro 850.


----------



## NinjaRicer

Just found this. Useful little post.


----------



## Godfatherx64

how about this one Gigabyte ODIN GT 800W, do u know any thing about it?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Godfatherx64* 
how about this one Gigabyte ODIN GT 800W, do u know any thing about it?


I've not seen a conclusive review, but it looks to be a pretty good PSU.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


I've not seen a conclusive review, but it looks to be a pretty good PSU.


The other Gigabyte Odin PSUs are made by HEC/Compucase.

In other words, borderline ****.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*


The other Gigabyte Odin PSUs are made by HEC/Compucase.

In other words, borderline ****.


What?
Where's this info at?

The Odin untis I've seen all share as similar build.

The Odin GT 800, & Odin GT 550; are both CWT PSH designs. Like the TX750/TX850

And the Gigabyte Odin Pro 1200w looks to be a CWT-PUC Design.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Hm... Pretty sure the Gigabyte Odin 585W at least is the same as the HEC 585W. I recall hearing someplace that they're the same internally. I don't remember where... Yeah, yeah, I know. Can't find the UL number or anything though. I'm not sure; at the very least that's a *very* uncommon wattage number.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*


Hm... Pretty sure the Gigabyte Odin 585W at least is the same as the HEC 585W. I recall hearing someplace that they're the same internally. I don't remember where... Yeah, yeah, I know. Can't find the UL number or anything though. I'm not sure; at the very least that's a *very* uncommon wattage number.


That unit maybe.

But the Odin Pro & Odin GT lines have solid internals. I know that as they're all CWT units. PUC & PSH for the most part.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

The 585W is the only one I've seen around OCN.

Probably because it's the cheapest.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*


The 585W is the only one I've seen around OCN.

Probably because it's the cheapest.










I've yet to Confirm HEC-Compucase as an OEM for Gigabyte PSU's.

Acbel makes the Superb 550P & Superb 460P

Odin GT & Odin Pro are all CWT.

Odin Series looks to be a mix though. I'm not sure who makes all of the units.

I don't know about the Odin Plus or LC Series either. 
Odin Plus is a coming soon item.

And I can't find E#'s or Internal shots of the LC series.


----------



## godofdeath

why is there 2 silverstones under the 700-799 section?

how is the silverstone da750?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


why is there 2 silverstones under the 700-799 section?

how is the silverstone da750?


Because Tator sometimes works while very tired and makes mistakes. Thanks for the catch.

Though, the Strider Plus (ST750-P) is a much newer & better unit, the DA750 is no bad unit by any means. It comes from Silverstone's older "Performance" or "Top Tier" units, and does a really good job at supplying it's rated power and being efficient.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Because Tator sometimes works while very tired and makes mistakes. Thanks for the catch.

Though, the Strider Plus (ST750-P) is a much newer & better unit, the DA750 is no bad unit by any means. It comes from Silverstone's older "Performance" or "Top Tier" units, and does a really good job at supplying it's rated power and being efficient.

no problem
i do like the new one but i want a power switch lol


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
no problem
i do like the new one but i want a power switch lol

You don't even KNOW how much this bugs me. And I didn't even notice it till I went to assemble the PSU into my rig.









And all reviewers failed to mention that I think.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


You don't even KNOW how much this bugs me. And I didn't even notice it till I went to assemble the PSU into my rig.









And all reviewers failed to mention that I think.


yea saw it mentioned in a newegg review


----------



## N2Gaming

I'd be happy w/any of these power supplies providing this won't happen.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


I'd be happy w/any of these power supplies providing this won't happen.







That's pushing over 100amps through a single connector though.

You will NEVER do that on a PSU.

And most PSU's will trip any of their protections before that happens.

P.S. Antec's PSU myth's on Single 12v rail units is complete FUD. Don't even pay attention to that page.


----------



## Tator Tot

Thread updated with all links to Manufacture's sites, and all reviews that are available.

You'll notice some untis are on there, but the reviews are not, and that's because they don't have them. But units of the same build are up on the list so you can get a good judgement from the review on how they perform.


----------



## Am*

Feel free to add my sig rig PSU to the mix. Hardware Secrets has a review of it, I believe. According to them, it's one of the best 400W PSUs available.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Am** 
Feel free to add my sig rig PSU to the mix. Hardware Secrets has a review of it, I believe. According to them, it's one of the best 400W PSUs available.

While it is, the unit is not readily available and currently it's "EOL'd" (End of Life.) So I cannot recommend it, as it's not an easy unit to obtain.


----------



## Am*

I dont know about US but in the UK its easily available. Though to be fair they only started stocking these about a month ago, so I highly doubt they've stopped making them in the US (probably just can't keep up with demand, they're selling like hotcakes here).

Check ebuyer.com and aria.co.uk and possibly do a Google Products search on it, I'm sure you'll find it.


----------



## shinji2k

The StealthX are still being produced, it's the GameX that have been discontinued. Not like there is any real difference between them. The 400W StealthX is the only one that isn't a FSP Epsilon.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shinji2k*


The StealthX are still being produced, it's the GameX that have been discontinued. Not like there is any real difference between them. The 400W StealthX is the only one that isn't a FSP Epsilon.


OCZ's site didn't list it for awhile (on active units), but apparently they do now









Still, no one in the US has it.

Shoppin results only turn up 2 shops both located in Canada, and Newegg & Tigerdirect list as deactivated.


----------



## murko-sk

Hello, 1st time here








I have currently HX520, and I`m plannig to change, and wondering if the newly announced fanless X-460 would be allright for my rig in a long turn (specs in sig). I often put a lot of load on my rig (mainly rendering) and since load ~50% on psu is allegedly best for its lifespan, this x-460 would be loaded at least ~70%. Also it will be on the edge for overclocked i7 9xx (planned upgrade). The reason I want fanless, is that the rig is silenced as it could be and I`m currently hearing only the spinning of HDDs and whine from hx520 under load.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

It should be fine, and would be an excellent choice. You don't have to keep load under 50%; I consider up to 80% to still have a comfortable safety margin. It should work fine.

Then just get some SSDs and you have a perfectly silent rig.







Maybe put the other HDDs in a fileserver?


----------



## murko-sk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129* 
Then just get some SSDs and you have a perfectly silent rig.








Maybe put the other HDDs in a fileserver?

I`ll swap to them on the day the SSDs will have beefy capacities ~1TB and affordable price, untill that day I will dream, hehe.

And for example - for the mildly overclocked i7 920/870, would it be still sufficient on the long term?


----------



## Phaedrus2129

For an OC'd 920, a 5850, several hard drives... Should be perfectly fine. Call it 80W idle, 400W load.


----------



## murko-sk

Ok then, thanx Phaedrus2129 for the answers


----------



## Grobi

The XFX750W BE is pretty good, too, it performs better in tests then the HX750.
http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/933


----------



## Floy

Btw, shouldnt the Corsair HX1000 be replaced by the new AX1200? Or will that be done once the unit hits the market?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grobi*


The XFX750W BE is pretty good, too, it performs better in tests then the HX750.
http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/933


It's already in the list as:

Code:


Code:


XFX XXX 750w Black Edition ([URL=http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/933]Review[/URL]) ([URL=http://xfxforce.com/en-us/products/psu/Black-Edition/P1-750B-CAG9.aspx]Website[/URL])

And it's based on the Seasonic M/S12D platform. Which is roughly equal to the Corsair HX750 & other CWT DSG based units.

I wouldn't call it either way.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tizmo*


Btw, shouldnt the Corsair HX1000 be replaced by the new AX1200? Or will that be done once the unit hits the market?


It won't be removed from the list till it's no longer available by the manufacture (IE: End of Life.)

EDIT: Also all new units (IE: Corsair AX series, New Seasonic Golds, Antec High Power series, ect) will go on the list once reviewed and shown worthy of being up there and when available on the market.


----------



## Floy

Fair enough.


----------



## Tator Tot

Check the edit if you missed it by the way.

I will add new units once they are publicly available.


----------



## Floy

Not sure if you saw this yet, but here is the jonnyguru review of the AX1200.
http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php...Story&reid=189


----------



## Tator Tot

Yeah I did.

I was F5'ing on JG the day it was supposed to come out


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:

Seasonic M12II 520 (Review) (Website)
The review you have for the M12II is actually a review for the S12II, just a heads-up Tater!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Redmist*


The review you have for the M12II is actually a review for the S12II, just a heads-up Tater!


I fixed that, technically works though.

The M12II & S12II units (of the same wattage) are internally the same. The difference is the M standing for the unit being modular.


----------



## Trubester88

Looking at my rig can anyone tell me if I should upgrade my corsair 750HX to the corsair 1000HX. I am looking at getting another 5970 in xfire and I am not sure my ps will be adequate for the additional 300W card. I will have 7 fans, a processor that takes 92W and all the extras you see on my awesomo rig. I happen to like the modular corsair I have right now and would be more than happy to give them some more of my money for a great PSU.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Trubester88* 
Looking at my rig can anyone tell me if I should upgrade my corsair 750HX to the corsair 1000HX. I am looking at getting another 5970 in xfire and I am not sure my ps will be adequate for the additional 300W card. I will have 7 fans, a processor that takes 92W and all the extras you see on my awesomo rig. I happen to like the modular corsair I have right now and would be more than happy to give them some more of my money for a great PSU.

An HX750 would most likely be on the borderline of how much power you need depending on if you are overclocked or not.

Though, I would not upgrade to an HX1000, as that unit is old and for the price their are better options.

A Silverstone Strider Plus 850w would be enough with some headroom and wont' break the bank either.

Though, I would wait out a month or two, as that's when the new 80+ Gold rated units from Corsair, Seasonic, Antec,Thermaltake, NZXT, GeIL, & many more companies come out.


----------



## Trubester88

Shoooooot I already bought the Corsair 1000HX from newegg. I guess I will take a $20 loss by shipping it back and wait for the Corsair AX1200 which is showing about 90% efficiency and definitely will provide more than enough power for any addition in hardware to computer for several years. Thanks tater.


----------



## Tator Tot

No problem man.


----------



## Stew B

Thats an awesome list and thanks to a few hours of reading I"ve almost decided on a a PSU for a new build.

I just wanted to point out a price comparison on Newegg of an Enermax 1050 vs the 1200.

The 1200 is actually cheaper right now, so for bang for buck, people might want to jump on this. Less then 300 bucks for a top of the line 1200 PSU is a great deal in my books.

Thanks again for this awesome list, I couldn't have found this at a better time!

---
Edit:

It's actually $239 after the rebate folks, color me WOW and put away the crayons, this is one smoking deal!


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stew B* 
Thats an awesome list and thanks to a few hours of reading I"ve almost decided on a a PSU for a new build.

I just wanted to point out a price comparison on Newegg of an Enermax 1050 vs the 1200.

The 1200 is actually cheaper right now, so for bang for buck, people might want to jump on this. Less then 300 bucks for a top of the line 1200 PSU is a great deal in my books.

Thanks again for this awesome list, I couldn't have found this at a better time!

---
Edit:

It's actually $239 after the rebate folks, color me WOW and put away the crayons, this is one smoking deal!

If you want top-of-the-line.... don't forget Corsair will be coming out with their AX series in a month.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DuckieHo* 
If you want top-of-the-line.... don't forget Corsair will be coming out with their AX series in a month.

AX1200's MSRP is $330 though.

So for $100 less you loose a few points in efficiency, but you still get SUPERB ripple & noise suppression. Along with great voltage regulation.

The only other difference is Enermax is a 5year to Corsair's 7 year warranty. And the fully modular. But both parts are negligible for the most part.


----------



## Stew B

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DuckieHo*

If you want top-of-the-line.... don't forget Corsair will be coming out with their AX series in a month.


I spotted that on JG right after my initial reply and found one on NCIX to put on back order.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*

AX1200's MSRP is $330 though.

So for $100 less you loose a few points in efficiency, but you still get SUPERB ripple & noise suppression. Along with great voltage regulation.

The only other difference is Enermax is a 5year to Corsair's 7 year warranty. And the fully modular. But both parts are negligible for the most part.


Ya, that's a kick in the pants at that price, but stalled my final decision none-the-less. I _really_ don't know where to go at this point. I'll be honest, cost is not an issue for me personally. However, justification _is_.

Firstly, I'm not really enthusiastic about _most_ Corsair PSU's (thanks to your trusty list and JG). If (and thats a big if) I were to buy a Corsair, this would be the one.

Secondly, my initial decision was to get a Coolermaster Silent 1000w. My issue with that was the ripple suppression compared to other's, so it's been nagging me for days, slowly gnawing at the back of my brain. It's just one of those little things that just won't go away.

Seeing the 1200AX (although at a premium) put me at ease, I mean _really_ put my mind to rest. So you can see my problem here.

On one hand, I can get a reasonably decent Coolermaster supply for a fair price at the sacrifice of ripple/noise. On the other, I can feel comfortable that all my future upgrades and overclocks will be safe with the more expensive, low signal Corsair choice. (The overall efficiency is merely a bonus for me at this point, it's the 3.3v performance I'm _really_ more concerned with)

It's finding that real sweet spot in the middle thats so bloody hard. I don't mind spending an extra 100 bucks now, if that means I don't have to spend a couple hundred more in the future for an upgrade or replacement.

Two things for this build I don't want to have to think about for a long, long time when it comes to upgrades in the future; the case and the power supply.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Tator Tot

Personally, I would never touch a PSU with ripple as high as the Cooler Master Silent Pro M; not that it's a terrible thing, I just would rather have the cleanest, most stable power possible.

As it's shown to me in the past, I "upgraded" to a less efficient PSU; but with more stable power, and got a better overclock because of it. Now only was 200 more Mhz, but that's still enough for me to justify the reasoning.

Honestly, if you have the cash; the Corsair AX1200 is such a rock solid performer, that the only true justification I can give to it that'll seem that compelling; is we most likely will not see a unit beat it in Voltage Regulation or Ripple/Noise suppression for the length of it's warranty (7 years.)

I can say that I don't like Corsair's single 12v line approach to the unit; and if you can get the Enermax, again I highly suggest it.

But that's the only true difference I can speak of.

Both of those units do their job really well; and you'll most likely see only more efficient units in the future.


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Personally, I would never touch a PSU with ripple as high as the Cooler Master Silent Pro M; not that it's a terrible thing, I just would rather have the cleanest, most stable power possible.

As it's shown to me in the past, I "upgraded" to a less efficient PSU; but with more stable power, and got a better overclock because of it. Now only was 200 more Mhz, but that's still enough for me to justify the reasoning.

Honestly, if you have the cash; the Corsair AX1200 is such a rock solid performer, that the only true justification I can give to it that'll seem that compelling; is we most likely will not see a unit beat it in Voltage Regulation or Ripple/Noise suppression for the length of it's warranty (7 years.)

I can say that I don't like Corsair's single 12v line approach to the unit; and if you can get the Enermax, again I highly suggest it.

But that's the only true difference I can speak of.

Both of those units do their job really well; and you'll most likely see only more efficient units in the future.

Is the poor ripple you mention inherent to the design of all the Silent Pro M PSU's or just the 1000w mentioned above?

I would like to think that 700w on my system is overkill. I could imagine that even with CF 5770's I wouldnt be pushing 400w load. How does load relate to ripple and furthermore how does ripple effect overall system performance?

All the reviews I have seen for my PSU have been good, do you differ from those reviews? More importantly, if you do differ, what documentation do you have or have links to that illustrate your claims of a poor ripple on the Silent Pro M PSU's.


----------



## Stew B

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


we most likely will not see a unit beat it in Voltage Regulation or Ripple/Noise suppression for the length of it's warranty (7 years.)

I can say that I don't like Corsair's single 12v line approach to the unit; and if you can get the Enermax, again I highly suggest it.

But that's the only true difference I can speak of.

Both of those units do their job really well; and you'll most likely see only more efficient units in the future.


I couldn't agree more.

Well at this point I've thoroughly nailed it down to one of two choices and I can't go wrong with either of them. The Enermax is a solid unit and you've sold me into thinking about it, so much so that it's in the shopping cart until I get done going up and down the aisles looking for other components. Sadly, one of them will get left at the counter during checkout.

If the 1200AX hits retail by the time I narrow down my other components in the way I did this one, then that will be the one I get. If I've made a final decision on what few parts I have left to decide on before then, then the Enermax will cross the finish line with me. Sadly, there's no cute tellers to flirt with when shopping online. 









The clock is the only competing factor at this point...

Now on to the next battle, a skirmish that's been raging inside for 3 long weeks. Classified 4 Way or Rampage III. (It never ends...)

Thanks man, your input has been the most valuable part of this ongoing adventure and it's greatly appreciated!


----------



## dafour

Very good idea for this thread,should help alot of people choose the right PSU (maybe change the typo in topic?)
http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php...=Story&reid=62 here's the Corsair vx550 review


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stew B*


Now on to the next battle, a skirmish that's been raging inside for 3 long weeks. Classified 4 Way or Rampage III. (It never ends...)

Thanks man, your input has been the most valuable part of this ongoing adventure and it's greatly appreciated! 










Well Classy's have an issue with Enermax PSU's (Revo85+ & Galaxy 1200w) so I would stay away from either the board or PSU.

Also, I will update more as I pick up; and find reviews of PSU's. So bear with me while a few from the 750w and down sections are gone.

Though; most people are less worried about reviews and such of PSU's from that section. Which is why I chose to work from the top down.


----------



## Stew B

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Well Classy's have an issue with Enermax PSU's (Revo85+ & Galaxy 1200w) so I would stay away from either the board or PSU.


No where in my research have I seen that little tid-bit of information. Thanks again!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stew B*


No where in my research have I seen that little tid-bit of information. Thanks again!


http://forum.enermax.com/showthread.php?t=24

&

http://forum.enermax.com/showthread.php?t=23

The issue is with the way EVGA laid out the power circuitry on the board (which is not standard) but the revision that they'll ship to you fixes the issue.


----------



## Stew B

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


http://forum.enermax.com/showthread.php?t=24

&

http://forum.enermax.com/showthread.php?t=23

The issue is with the way EVGA laid out the power circuitry on the board (which is not standard) but the revision that they'll ship to you fixes the issue.


Already ordered the Rampage III, with no regrets either, but thanks for the info, always good to have on hand when I get another board '-)

If you should ever come to Canada, I'll buy you a sammich!


----------



## Tator Tot

Haha, I might hit that up if I ever take a trip back up to the great frozen North.

Though last time I was in the North West; which isn't so frozen. More rainy...kinda like Washington (the state) but with Canadians...(IE: the accent & food)


----------



## Stew B

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Haha, I might hit that up if I ever take a trip back up to the great frozen North.

Though last time I was in the North West; which isn't so frozen. More rainy...kinda like Washington (the state) but with Canadians...(IE: the accent & food)


I'm just a few hours North of Vancouver and rainy season is officially over

By the way...

I think you'll be pleased to know, I just grabbed the Enermax 1250. JG might not have have liked the color, but it's a perfect match for my system. Vanity and impatience for the 1200AX have won the day.


----------



## Tator Tot

You're not really getting less of a unit and it's a good choice.

Also; Red & Green (Call my a Christmas Spud) have always been some favorites of mine.


----------



## Tator Tot

A bit of a bump/ I added more units and reviews to the list along with the brand new Enermax Revo 85+ 920w.

I'll add the 1020w if I find a good review of it.


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

This is one very impressive list *Tator Tot*.









Have any recommendations for over 1500W units?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Open1Your1Eyes0*


This is one very impressive list *Tator Tot*.









Have any recommendations for over 1500W units?


Silverstone Strider Plus 1500w (Review) (Website)

THE ONLY UNIT in the 1500w+ range that I'll recommend.

The only units in that power range are the Thermaltake Toughpower 1500w, which is a fairly unimpressive CWT PUC unit (unimpressive for this time.)

For 100w more you get the Ultra X3 1600w, while it has great DC Output quality; this units efficiency and voltage regulation are not AS impressive as the ST15000.


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Silverstone Strider Plus 1500w (Review) (Website)

THE ONLY UNIT in the 1500w+ range that I'll recommend.

The only units in that power range are the Thermaltake Toughpower 1500w, which is a fairly unimpressive CWT PUC unit (unimpressive for this time.)

For 100w more you get the Ultra X3 1600w, while it has great DC Output quality; this units efficiency and voltage regulation are not AS impressive as the ST15000.

No *Ultra 2000W*?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Open1Your1Eyes0*


No *Ultra 2000W*?










You can't run that in the US. And it was canceled adn they made the 1600w


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


You can't run that in the US. And it was canceled adn they made the 1600w


Yeah I was half-kidding when I posted that. Hence the smily.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Open1Your1Eyes0*


Yeah I was half-kidding when I posted that. Hence the smily.










Sorry; I'm on my phone so Smiles just show up as their characters. IE: : + p

or ; + ) for what you did before.


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
You can't run that in the US. And it was canceled adn they made the 1600w

Why could this power supply be run in the USA?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mattb2e* 
Why could this power supply be run in the USA?

Our voltage standard is 114-126v which limits us to 1600w draw.

If you were in the EU or another country that uses 230v lines; then 2Kw would be do-able.

You could do a 230v line; but it wouldn't be a standard plug like the ones used in the EU. So you'd have to get a special cable or outlet and not the standards.


----------



## shinji2k

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*


Why could this power supply be run in the USA?


You can only use it as a 1600W if you have a 20A circuit in your house (instead of the normal 15A) and use the 20A NEMA 5-20R power cord provided. The 5-20R is a slightly different plug than the normal 5-15R. If you only have 15A circuits and the standard NEMA 5-15R type outlet, you are limited to ~1300W since there is a 15A circuit breaker built into the provided power cord.


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Our voltage standard is 114-126v which limits us to 1600w draw.

If you were in the EU or another country that uses 230v lines; then 2Kw would be do-able.

You could do a 230v line; but it wouldn't be a standard plug like the ones used in the EU. So you'd have to get a special cable or outlet and not the standards.


Thats what I was getting at is the usage of a 230v line, which can be done in the US. I would imagine an adaptor would be necessary, or as you said a special cable or outlet.


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shinji2k*


You can only use it as a 1600W if you have a 20A circuit in your house (instead of the normal 15A) and use the 20A NEMA 5-20R power cord provided. The 5-20R is a slightly different plug than the normal 5-15R. If you only have 15A circuits and the standard NEMA 5-15R type outlet, you are limited to ~1300W since there is a 15A circuit breaker built into the provided power cord.


yeah I wouldnt do it in my place, cause I live in an apartment, I was just curious. My breakers are all 15A, except for my 240v, thats a 20A.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*


Thats what I was getting at is the usage of a 230v line, which can be done in the US. I would imagine an adaptor would be necessary, or as you said a special cable or outlet.


I was going off standards. Many things are possibly after market. But not recommended or advised.


----------



## Tator Tot

Cleaned up the thread some; took out a few units. Added 2.

Only took out units for them being EOL (End of Life.) Or in the sad case of BFG; no longer in the PSU business.


----------



## BKsMassive

put this into your 1000w-1500w zone









Fractal Design Newton R2 1000W Modular Power Supply












i know the video only shows 800w but they do a 1000w version









its very nice and im getting one!


----------



## BKsMassive

put this into your 1000w-1500w zone









Fractal Design Newton R2 1000W Modular Power Supply












i know the video only shows 800w but they do a 1000w version









its very nice and im getting one!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BKsMassive*


put this into your 1000w-1500w zone









Fractal Design Newton R2 1000W Modular Power Supply






i know the video only shows 800w but they do a 1000w version









its very nice and im getting one!


It's an un-tested PSU, so I cannot recommend it.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Newton Power = Delta

So probably reliable, but we have no idea on the performance.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*


Newton Power = Delta

So probably reliable, but we have no idea on the performance.


No those are Fractal Design PSU's, not AlienWare's "Newton Powers"

They are ATNG or Sirfa IIRC.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Oh. So I suppose we can't expect too much from them, though they won't be outright bad, unless overrated.

Yeah, needs testing or at least a dissection.


----------



## Tator Tot

From these pic's I'm sure it's ATNG

This build I do believe.

EDIT: 12v Rails are Anemic. I'd call them over rated to be honest.


----------



## Tator Tot

So I did find out some more info.

The Newton R2 650w is the same as the Rosewill RG630-S12. So this review is pretty insightful on it.

The Newton R2 800w is the same as the Nexus RX-8500. So this review is pretty insightful as well.

I think the Netwon R2 1000w is an older design of the ABS Majesty 1100w (review here) So I'm curious to really see if these units can do their so-called 1000ws. 
Though I don't think they're exactly the same or a good comparison as ANTG's got the Modular 87+ Series & Modular 82+ Series (Which I think the Newton R2's are Modu 82+ Series) 
They also have a Modular 85+ Series as well.

82 & 85 Series are the same I think. Just tweaked for efficiency. As they both come in 800/1000w varieties and internals looks almost 1:1 (not great pictures though)

While the 87+ Series looks slightly different (From the ABS review) and comes in 800/1000/1100w varieties

A small curiosity of mine that poked up is that the Newton R2, Rosewill Green Series, & Nexus RX units all use Low RPM, "Silent" fans.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Does that 1000W have one GBU1006 or two, I can't tell. If it's one that's seriously underspec'd..


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*


Does that 1000W have one GBU1006 or two, I can't tell. If it's one that's seriously underspec'd..


I can't tell.

Here & Here have internal shots, though they only go over Cap Brand/Type really.


----------



## Tator Tot

I can't make out the writing on this pic but on the opposite side of the heatsink I see atleast 1 of the GBU 1006


----------



## Phaedrus2129

The second one has a shot that makes me think it's two, but really those reviews are so worthless even in the pictures they take.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*


The second one has a shot that makes me think it's two, but really those reviews are so worthless even in the pictures they take.


They're decent for a general over-view but nothing else :\\


----------



## wierdo124

So, Tator/other PSU heads, do you think my HX520 will handle my new Zotac 460 1GB? If so, will it also handle a (coming soon) i7 or similar upgrade, complete with a new mobo, RAM, etc?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wierdo124*


So, Tator/other PSU heads, do you think my HX520 will handle my new Zotac 460 1GB? If so, will it also handle a (coming soon) i7 or similar upgrade, complete with a new mobo, RAM, etc?


Most definitely.

You can go either 1156 or 1366 Core i7 and be fine with the HX520 & a GTX 460 1GB


----------



## wierdo124

Good news, i figured it would be fine since it didn't even break a sweat when i had it powering a buddy's SLI 260 setup.


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

I see only one PC Power & Cooling power supply up there. Is there a reason any more are not recommended? I was under the impression they are pretty decent unit.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Open1Your1Eyes0* 
I see only one PC Power & Cooling power supply up there. Is there a reason any more are not recommended? I was under the impression they are pretty decent unit.

As for right now; only the one unit is tested out of their current line-up.

Old Silencer, Turbo-Cool, & Dell units are EOL (end of life) So I can't recommend them. As they can't be readily purchased.


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
As for right now; only the one unit is tested out of their current line-up.

Old Silencer, Turbo-Cool, & Dell units are EOL (end of life) So I can't recommend them. As they can't be readily purchased.

Have any idea if more of their current units will be tested or reviewed anywhere?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Open1Your1Eyes0* 
Have any idea if more of their current units will be tested or reviewed anywhere?

No idea.

I don't doubt the quality of the S-MKII 500, 650, & 950w units; but I can't recommend them without some proof to backup my claims.

I actually updated the list. Silencer 910 is now EOL. Though I did put the Silencer MKII 750 up there.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Looking through the list, there are no Rosewell PSU's. The 1000W I purchased had great reviews from users across a few venders. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817182188

Seems decent to me.


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
No idea.

I don't doubt the quality of the S-MKII 500, 650, & 950w units; but I can't recommend them without some proof to backup my claims.

I actually updated the list. Silencer 910 is now EOL. Though I did put the Silencer MKII 750 up there.

Thanks for the info. I'll follow this to see if anything new comes up.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285* 
Looking through the list, there are no Rosewell PSU's. The 1000W I purchased had great reviews from users across a few venders. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817182188

Seems decent to me.

Like I've said before; it needs a proper review before I accept it into the list.

I'm actually a bit skeptical of that unit and it doing it's 1000w output without a hitch.

It's a Sirfa design; and it looks alot like the Hyper M1000 Internally. If so; it's definitely not a good 1Kw unit.

That's a review link to JonnyGuru where you can see how well the M1000 did.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Open1Your1Eyes0* 
Thanks for the info. I'll follow this to see if anything new comes up.

No problem man


----------



## Vhozard

You should really add a CoolerMaster m520/m620.
I've read a lot reviews in which they get very good ratings.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vhozard*


You should really add a CoolerMaster m520/m620.
I've read a lot reviews in which they get very good ratings.


1.) I've yet to see an actual GOOD review of one of these units

2.) these units are no longer being produced (EOL) so I cannot recommend them.


----------



## Tator Tot

Another list updated. Took a few off. Added a few. The usual.


----------



## -iceblade^

Thanks for doing this, Tator Tot. much appreciated


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *-iceblade^* 
Thanks for doing this, Tator Tot. much appreciated









No problem man


----------



## WTHbot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
No problem man









It's to bad more people don't read this.

Was also thinking about making a thread( with the hopes of stickying) showcasing the power draw of popular builds. I find it increasingly disturbing how over bloated people think there builds actually draw.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WTHbot* 
It's to bad more people don't read this.

Was also thinking about making a thread( with the hopes of stickying) showcasing the power draw of popular builds. I find it increasingly disturbing how over bloated people think there builds actually draw.

A Big problem with that is the difference between Synthetic Draw, and Actual Power Draw.

In Synthetic Tests like Prime95, LinX, Furmark, & Kombuster you'll see a much greater power draw than you would from any normal program, even if the program maxed out your CPU to 100% usage.

In gaming; most (even dual GPU setups) around here would not need more than a good 600-650w PSU.


----------



## WTHbot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
A Big problem with that is the difference between Synthetic Draw, and Actual Power Draw.

In Synthetic Tests like Prime95, LinX, Furmark, & Kombuster you'll see a much greater power draw than you would from any normal program, even if the program maxed out your CPU to 100% usage.

In gaming; most (even dual GPU setups) around here would not need more than a good 600-650w PSU.

Oh I know, I'd probably make it a community thread where people submit there own rig's power usage in Furmark/ Prime95/ [email protected] and in gaming and other applications such as Sony Vegas. I'd just link to their post, provided they posted the correct screens and proof.

I just want to give people a better idea where they stand as far as power use. Rather then them go out and make a mistake with an overated power supply.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WTHbot* 
Oh I know, I'd probably make it a community thread where people submit there own rig's power usage in Furmark/ Prime95/ [email protected] and in gaming and other applications such as Sony Vegas. I'd just link to their post, provided they posted the correct screens and proof.

I just want to give people a better idea where they stand as far as power use. Rather then them go out and make a mistake with an overated power supply.

Well it's not bad to by to big of a PSU for your build.

If you operate between 20% & 80% load most of the time. You're doing very well. As that's the "preferred" range for pretty much all PSU designs.

Most users also won't be able to accurately tell how much juice they are using. As they don't have the equipment.

You could get a rough idea with a Kill-A-Watt and some efficiency math. But to be honest; it's not going to be that great.


----------



## WTHbot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Well it's not bad to by to big of a PSU for your build.

If you operate between 20% & 80% load most of the time. You're doing very well. As that's the "preferred" range for pretty much all PSU designs.

Most users also won't be able to accurately tell how much juice they are using. As they don't have the equipment.

You could get a rough idea with a Kill-A-Watt and some *efficiency* math. But to be honest; it's not going to be that great.

That is the hardest part to pin down, due to every psu being different and ambients a host of other factors. Personally I believe every system builder should have a Kill-a-watt meter, but I know they are do not value that information.

It's something I'll write up later, I'll try to get momentum behind it too. The thread would be much like this one and for the full benefit of the community as a whole and between your other two threads it would compliment these making the decision easier for even the average user.


----------



## Tator Tot

Well if a user has a PSU that's been reviewed or atleast the platform has; it wouldn't be that hard to do efficiency calculations based on the ambient temps of their rooms.

Most good PSU's out their hold their efficiency within a 1-2% margin even in the hottest of conditions.


----------



## WTHbot

Maybe it would be a better idea to not deduct the efficiency, and just let people work in their psu's efficiency.

But then people will see the bloated amount.


----------



## Tator Tot

For anything accurate you'd need to account for efficiency. Otherwise we'll see numbers all over the place. Especially for these people that only put a 10% load on their PSU's and then have terrible 70-75% efficiency.

Like I said; relying on the community would be a bust.

More so since Kill-A-Watt isn't very accurate, and some APFC Circuits can confuse it and report higher efficiency.


----------



## AdvanSuper

Figure I'll just ask in here...

I have a OCZ GameXStream 700W that is two years old and I was wondering if I should upgrade at all to something along the lines of Corsair modular PSU. I know they should be upgraded if it's needed for more power, but not sure how it goes due to age.


----------



## WTHbot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper*


Figure I'll just ask in here...

I have a OCZ GameXStream 700W that is two years old and I was wondering if I should upgrade at all to something along the lines of Corsair modular PSU. I know they should be upgraded if it's needed for more power, but not sure how it goes due to age.


If you have the money I'd suggest against Corsair, but more so because there similar performance(as good if not better) psu's for cheaper. Corsair PSU's are usually pretty good, even the TX series isn't bad per say it's just not up to todays standards. Where corsair usually falters is with the price.

What system would the new psu go into, may I ask?


----------



## AdvanSuper

I'm considering corsair due to the recent sales and rebates they have been having lately.

It would go into my sig rig below since I already have a 700 I figure I would keep it in that ballpark.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper*


Figure I'll just ask in here...

I have a OCZ GameXStream 700W that is two years old and I was wondering if I should upgrade at all to something along the lines of Corsair modular PSU. I know they should be upgraded if it's needed for more power, but not sure how it goes due to age.


The GXS 700w is a Piece of crap. It has Ripple outside of ATX Specifications. So I would get a different PSU.

As to which one you would get; on Newegg right now, I'd get an XFX 750w
Their is a review in the OP and you can see it's a solid competitor to the Corsair HX750w and definitely does a great job at competing in price right now


----------



## AdvanSuper

Thanks for the responses. That price is very tempting right about now hopefully I can sell some stuff so I can purchase it.


----------



## Eradicator

--


----------



## Tator Tot

The Silent Pro M1000 is not a bad unit; but I would not buy it. In typical Cooler Master fashion, they apparently only want Ripple just in spec. And not anything to write home about.

Ascetically the AX850 will look nice. But I would wait for reviews to come out to see if it's anything to actually be excited about.

Where do you plan on shopping? There might be a better unit for your money


----------



## Eradicator

--


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eradicator*


Alright, I won't buy the M1000 (I'm really looking for quality). And the available PSUs are these (narrowed down price range, wattage, brands etc.), the link might not work though.

http://azerty.nl/producten/zoek/?MERK_ID[1598]=on&MERK_ID[28]=on&MERK_ID[1040]=on&MERK_ID[3210]=on&MERK_ID[9746]=on&MERK_ID[10013]=on&MERK_ID[3123]=on&MERK_ID[97]=on&MERK_ID[6259]=on&MERK_ID[27]=on&MERK_ID[897]=on&MERK_ID[4135]=on&MERK_ID[366]=on&MERK_ID[3500]=on&MERK_ID[9142]=on&PRIJS_KLASSE[100-250]=on&LEVERTIJD_MAX=on&CLUSTER_2840[800+-+900+Watt]=on&CLUSTER_2840[900+-+1000+Watt]=on&CLUSTER_2840[1000+-+1200+Watt]=on&CLUSTER_2840[1200+-+1400+Watt]=on&GROEP_ID=1073&p_tab=8&v_uitgebreid=off&PAGINA= 1&SORTERING=prijs_asc


Out of that list, the Antec Signature 850 & Corsair AX850 are both gonna be the best options.

Personally I'd pick up the Antec Signature, it seems like it's got a huge price tag; but that's for an all around almost perfect unit. 
The Corsair's got better efficiency (as that's relatively obvious off the bat.

But like I said before; unless Seasonic did something revolutionary to their new X-Series units; I wouldn't expect a whole lot beyond what the X-750 offered.

Review's to compare the X-750 & Sig-850
http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php...tory4&reid=101
http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php...tory5&reid=192


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

Any place for the new Corsair AX1200?


----------



## Tator Tot

The AX Series units will be thrown up momentarily.

I'm out of town and on really slow Internet. SO I can only load about 1 page at a time.

I'm not going to throw the new CX430 up onto the list till I see a review of it. It's a CWT DSA build like the OCZ ModXStream 400w & StealthXStream 400w models (which perform well) but Corsair seems to have Over-rated the products wattage some. So I Have my doubts about it passing tests well.


----------



## Tator Tot

Alright. After some painfully slow internet, the list is up to date.

Corsair's new AX Series is added. I also threw the HX450 on the list. It's S12II based. So Corsair VX450 with 80+ Bronze Efficiency pretty much. Either way a nice little unit for those looking at low-wattage-modular PSUs


----------



## Phaedrus2129

HX450 is S12II. It's just a modular VX450.

You've gotta stop confusing the S12II and S12E. S12II = group regulated. II, as in two coils. S12E = more efficient S12, E as in efficient.


----------



## Tator Tot

I fixed it ya Ninny.

Blame Seasonic for having so many damn platforms with the same name. I never mix up my CWT or ATNG Builds.

They got it right with the naming scheme. (EDIT: as in it's easier to understand.)


----------



## Eradicator

--


----------



## Tator Tot

Antec is going to be releasing the High Current Pro PSU's in the future. And according to them (Antec) they'll be worth the wait.

I think the AX850 will perform just slightly worse than the X-750 but probably around 9.3-9.5 on JG's performance scale.

But yes, flat black cables. Though the money saved will be really insignificant. I mean very little.


----------



## jrgull13

Was curious where the Silverstone 650w Decathlon sits.. from the reviews it seems like a really good fully modular PSU for under 100 USD.... I'm kinda torn whether to buy one of those or buy the Seasonic X650 from a member here at OCN


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jrgull13*


Was curious where the Silverstone 650w Decathlon sits.. from the reviews it seems like a really good fully modular PSU for under 100 USD.... I'm kinda torn whether to buy one of those or buy the Seasonic X650 from a member here at OCN

















It's the same Impervio design as the:

Olympia 650w
http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php...Story4&reid=39

or

Decathalon 700w
http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/artic...y-Review/659/2

Really solid units but technically not made any more. Which is why they're not on the list. Though efficiency for both is rather low to current standards for a high quality 600-700w build. (Which is usually 80plus Bronze atleast. If not Silver or Gold.)

I'd get the X-650 if you really want to upgrade your PSU. But there is no reason to. All you get is slightly higher efficiency. But with the cost of electricity in the US. At the end of the year you've saved only ~$20 most of the time.


----------



## jrgull13

Thank you sir, I appreciate the insight


----------



## Tator Tot

No problem.









I'm always in this thread to help. And randomly pop in the PSU section threads when I see them pop up.


----------



## Tator Tot

Another update to this guide/FAQ. Added in some more units.

None subtracted.


----------



## N2Gaming

Hey Tator I Had a fan stop working on one of my HX620's and Corsair sent me a HX650 to replace it. The new HXx50 series PSU's come w/a whopping 7 year warraty period. That is unheard of. Is the HX650W any better or is it just = to the HX620W?

Oh btw I am selling the HX650W if any one is interested and it's listed in my main componants link in my sig. I would keep it and test it out but I figured having a HX620, HX650, HX1000 and this TT TP in my sig along w/an older 600W SLI Enermax is just overkill and since the HX650W has not been opened, theoretically it should be easy to sell.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Hey Tator I Had a fan stop working on one of my HX620's and Corsair sent me a HX650 to replace it. The new HXx50 series PSU's come w/a whopping 7 year warraty period. That is unheard of. Is the HX650W any better or is it just = to the HX620W?



I wouldn't call it equal. As it's got a better warranty; looks a bit nicer in my opinion. And has greater efficiency.

It's also S12-E based; which means it's S12 (HX620) with greater efficiency.

So voltage regulation, transient response, hold up time, & ripple suppression really hasn't changed.

You can read a review of the HX650 linked in the OP.

You got upgraded for sure; but it's not a huge upgrade. Still good of Corsair though


----------



## WTHbot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Hey Tator I Had a fan stop working on one of my HX620's and Corsair sent me a HX650 to replace it. The new HXx50 series PSU's come w/a whopping 7 year warraty period. That is unheard of. Is the HX650W any better or is it just = to the HX620W?

Oh btw I am selling the HX650W if any one is interested and it's listed in my main componants link in my sig. I would keep it and test it out but I figured having a HX620, HX650, HX1000 and this TT TP in my sig along w/an older 600W SLI Enermax is just overkill and since the HX650W has not been opened, theoretically it should be easy to sell.


The newer HX psu's are better and a good upgrade if you need a new psu, but there are equally good psu's on the market for cheaper. This is the reason why I don't usually recommend the HX line even if they are excellent performers.


----------



## N2Gaming

Thanks again Tator

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WTHbot*


The newer HX psu's are better and a good upgrade if you need a new psu, but there are equally good psu's on the market for cheaper. This is the reason why I don't usually recommend the HX line even if they are excellent performers.


This is very true. I am one of those types of people that are more comfortable w/a well known name brand that carries the industries longest warranty period and this is why I am the type to spend a little more for the extra warranty and added assurance of a quality build.


----------



## dracotonisamond

its probably been asked in this thread, but i was wondering what kept the antec TPQ-1200 off the list?


----------



## WTHbot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Thanks again Tator

This is very true. I am one of those types of people that are more comfortable w/a well known name brand that carries the industries longest warranty period and this is why I am the type to spend a little more for the extra warranty and added assurance of a quality build.










Warrenty is one thing but these aren't Corsair units, they are Seasonic units.

One psu such as the XFX 750w is a Seasonic M12D which is a pretty good psu, it's also modular and comes in at $109.

The Seasonic X-650 is the best psu you can currently buy, and it's the same price as the HX650.

Both of these are very very good psu's, both are comparable( if not a bit better then) the S12E that the HX650 is based on.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dracotonisamond* 
its probably been asked in this thread, but i was wondering what kept the antec TPQ-1200 off the list?

It's on the list

Quote:

Antec TruePower Quattro 1200w (Review) (Website)
TruePower Quattro = TPQ

TPQ-1200 is it's model name.

TruePower Quattro is the full name of the unit.


----------



## AMOCO

glad mines on the list,whoohoo


----------



## bosoxdanc

Can anyone recommend me a new PSU based on my specs in my sig? From what I hear Ultra isn't a very good brand, and I also don't need 1000W. Thanks guys.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

The Ultra X3 is actually one of their best units, mainly because Jonny Gerow had major input on the design. It's just midrange by today's standards, but there's no pressing reason to replace it. The X3 are the only "good" Ultra units though, with a few passable units here and there (like the X4 line) and everything else ranges from mediocre to downright terrible.


----------



## TheLaw

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129* 
The Ultra X3 is actually one of their best units, mainly because Jonny Gerow had major input on the design. It's just midrange by today's standards, but there's no pressing reason to replace it. The X3 are the only "good" Ultra units though, with a few passable units here and there (like the X4 line) and everything else ranges from mediocre to downright terrible.

I never cared for any of the Ultras. A couple years ago when they were doing that color chrome things, yuck. What was inside was even worse.

The X3s as Phaedrus said, are a bit of an exception to the Ultra lineup. But um...yeah Seasonic would be the way to go. Haven't had a faulty unit yet.









Okay, that's all I had to say...


----------



## superj1977

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bosoxdanc* 
Can anyone recommend me a new PSU based on my specs in my sig? From what I hear Ultra isn't a very good brand, and I also don't need 1000W. Thanks guys.

I got antec trupower 750w and seems good to me,got a pretty similar rig to yours but i got an extra gpu and water cooling pumps/fans etc on mine.

Never felt any hot air comin ou the back always seems to be cool running,never makes any screeching under load etc,i like it and it was a good price as well.

All i know is i will never buy an Akasa Powermax again,it literaly exploded next to my head and took my mobo with it(and all power to my flat)


----------



## TheLaw

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bosoxdanc* 
Can anyone recommend me a new PSU based on my specs in my sig? From what I hear Ultra isn't a very good brand, and I also don't need 1000W. Thanks guys.

X-750 if you can afford it/care.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bosoxdanc* 
Can anyone recommend me a new PSU based on my specs in my sig? From what I hear Ultra isn't a very good brand, and I also don't need 1000W. Thanks guys.

No you've got a good solid unit. Don't replace it.


----------



## bosoxdanc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129* 
The Ultra X3 is actually one of their best units, mainly because Jonny Gerow had major input on the design. It's just midrange by today's standards, but there's no pressing reason to replace it. The X3 are the only "good" Ultra units though, with a few passable units here and there (like the X4 line) and everything else ranges from mediocre to downright terrible.

Oh alright. Thanks.
I've got to RMA it so hopefully the new one works fine.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bosoxdanc* 
Oh alright. Thanks.
I've got to RMA it so hopefully the new one works fine.

You'll probably get upgraded to an Ultra x4 1050w if you do RMA. Which isn't a bad unit; but I'd hazard to call it worse than what you have.
http://hardocp.com/article/2010/01/1...plies_review/6


----------



## TheLaw

You should add the X-400...Just sayin


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheLaw* 
You should add the X-400...Just sayin

I'm actually waiting as I do believe one of the review sites is getting a sample to test.
Which I'm rather skeptical about the unit holding up to 40*C temps it's rated at.


----------



## TheLaw

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


I'm actually waiting as I do believe one of the review sites is getting a sample to test.
Which I'm rather skeptical about the unit holding up to 40*C temps it's rated at.


Really? 40C isn't too much for a power supply. Good PSUs can work great at pretty high temperatures. I reckon they are using copper heatsinks internally as well.


----------



## WTHbot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheLaw*


Really? 40C isn't too much for a power supply. Good PSUs can work great at pretty high temperatures. I reckon they are using copper heatsinks internally as well.


40c is low but still pretty average.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheLaw*


Really? 40C isn't too much for a power supply. Good PSUs can work great at pretty high temperatures. I reckon they are using copper heatsinks internally as well.


They use aluminum heatsinks on the inside. And 40*C is too much for most PSU's on the market.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WTHbot*


40c is low but still pretty average.


40*C isn't low. 40*C is pretty high for an ambient temp. An average inside cases would be 30-35*C; but this unit is rated at 40*C.

While I have my doubts; I still would put my money on it passing the tests. Silverstone's Fanless 400 & 450w PSU's from FSP & Etasis respectively did well. And they were not Seasonic X Series in terms of engineering.

But still to the same regard; I can see efficiency slipping into silver levels while hot-boxed.


----------



## WTHbot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


They use aluminum heatsinks on the inside. And 40*C is too much for most PSU's on the market.

40*C isn't low. 40*C is pretty high for an ambient temp. An average inside cases would be 30-35*C; but this unit is rated at 40*C.

While I have my doubts; I still would put my money on it passing the tests. Silverstone's Fanless 400 & 450w PSU's from FSP & Etasis respectively did well. And they were not Seasonic X Series in terms of engineering.

But still to the same regard; I can see efficiency slipping into silver levels while hot-boxed.


I meant in relative to other psu's most with fans. I was also saying that if it does achieve such a temperature then yes that is low considering the ambients.

I might have to go look up those other ones though.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WTHbot*


I meant in relative to other psu's most with fans. I was also saying that if it does achieve such a temperature then yes that is low considering the ambients.

I might have to go look up those other ones though.


Well the problem with PSU testing in this regard is that exhaust temps are usually measured by the air flowing out; but you won't get much of that so you'll probably see higher temps than 40*C if you're testing in such an environment as there is only so much idle airflow. You'll basically have one huge heat-brick.

But again; I'm not recommending it till I know what it can do at it's rated specs. (IE: 80+ Gold, 400w, @ 40*C)


----------



## WTHbot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Well the problem with PSU testing in this regard is that exhaust temps are usually measured by the air flowing out; but you won't get much of that so you'll probably see higher temps than 40*C if you're testing in such an environment as there is only so much idle airflow. You'll basically have one huge heat-brick.

But again; I'm not recommending it till I know what it can do at it's rated specs. (IE: 80+ Gold, 400w, @ 40*C)


What's wrong with a temperature probe on the inside? Maybe fanless psu's should have their own standard of testing.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WTHbot*


What's wrong with a temperature probe on the inside? Maybe fanless psu's should have their own standard of testing.


Well if you put the temp probe on the heatsink you're going to get much higher temps than if you put it on the outside (rear) grill of the unit.

It's hard to measure the temps and get an accurate feel for what the unit is putting off heatwise as it'll very location to location on the unit. Since heat isn't generated in one sport or moved to another (IE: a fan pushing air into the unit.)

But I could care less about the temps themselves as long as it performs.


----------



## TheLaw

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


They use aluminum heatsinks on the inside. And 40*C is too much for most PSU's on the market.

40*C isn't low. 40*C is pretty high for an ambient temp. An average inside cases would be 30-35*C; but this unit is rated at 40*C.

While I have my doubts; I still would put my money on it passing the tests. Silverstone's Fanless 400 & 450w PSU's from FSP & Etasis respectively did well. And they were not Seasonic X Series in terms of engineering.

But still to the same regard; I can see efficiency slipping into silver levels while hot-boxed.


Whoa whoa. We are talking ambients? I thought we were talking about capacitor temps and volt reg temps. But I think it should be able to handle it. The main cap is rated for 105C and a couple of solids are thrown in there.

I am pretty sure Seasonic has got it figured out.

The heatsinks are copper. Trust me.







Seasonic Internals


----------



## BKsMassive

Quote:


Originally Posted by *calvin924597* 
For the $100+ range, the Corsair HX 520w is great.

It can run 2 8800gts's.









8800GTS'

my English Teach tough me that







xD


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheLaw* 
Whoa whoa. We are talking ambients? I thought we were talking about capacitor temps and volt reg temps. But I think it should be able to handle it. The main cap is rated for 105C and a couple of solids are thrown in there.

I am pretty sure Seasonic has got it figured out.

The heatsinks are copper. Trust me.







Seasonic Internals

Copper Paint is nothing new.

And the rating of the capacitors will have little effect on how it holds up to 40*C ambient temps.


----------



## Vhozard

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
1.) I've yet to see an actual GOOD review of one of these units

2.) these units are no longer being produced (EOL) so I cannot recommend them.

Maybe it's different in the USA, but in Holland they can still be bought from a lot (about 39) of online shops. Hardware.info, a good and reliable hardware-review site, has tested them and still even recommend them to this day for a "Budget Game PC"

Quote:

de nu meermalen door ons geteste en uitstekend bevonden Cooler Master M520 voldoet aan beide wensen en biedt nog enige marge voor een toekomstige upgrade. Het is mooi meegenomen dat deze voeding ook uitermate efficiÃ«nt Ã©n stil is! Elke maand kijken we weer naar een beter alternatief, maar in deze prijsklasse zijn blijkens onze testgegevens gewoon geen betere, stillere voedingen te vinden.
"We tested the M520 multiple times and it's a really good psu, that will still be fine in the near future. It is highly efficient and silent. Every month we try to find a better alternative, but in this price-range there just aren't any better/silent psu's."


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vhozard* 
Maybe it's different in the USA, but in Holland they can still be bought from a lot (about 39) of online shops. Hardware.info, a good and reliable hardware-review site, has tested them and still even recommend them to this day for a "Budget Game PC"

"We tested the M520 multiple times and it's a really good psu, that will still be fine in the near future. It is highly efficient and silent. Every month we try to find a better alternative, but in this price-range there just aren't any better/silent psu's."


Hardware.Info is a bunch of ******* when it comes to testing PSU's as they don't test at 40*C, nor do they do O-Scope readings.
You cannot trust their reviews as they're not testing ripple & noise. Major factors in a PSU being good or not.

I've seen units that can do their wattage, and have great voltage, but out of spec ripple is out of spec. That damages components.

And for that matter; Cooler Master has the whole Real Power Pro line as End of Life.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

What's their testing methodology? A lot of the European reviewers are actually having CoolerMaster do the testing for them, they have a testing lab they don't use anymore in Germany or the Netherlands I think. Tomshardware.de uses it, I know. This is a bad thing. First they don't have an oscilloscope, which is a criminal oversight, but you also have to realize that there's a massive conflict of interest there; CoolerMaster employees testing on CoolerMaster equipment in a CoolerMaster lab? I wouldn't be at all surprised if they fudged the numbers a bit to make CM units look a little better and their direct competitors look a little worse.


----------



## AdvanSuper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
The GXS 700w is a Piece of crap. It has Ripple outside of ATX Specifications. So I would get a different PSU.

As to which one you would get; on Newegg right now, I'd get an XFX 750w
Their is a review in the OP and you can see it's a solid competitor to the Corsair HX750w and definitely does a great job at competing in price right now

Just purchased the XFX since my board is going in for an RMA might as well upgrade the PSU now. You think selling the OCZ for $40 shipped is reasonable?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper* 
Just purchased the XFX since my board is going in for an RMA might as well upgrade the PSU now. You think selling the OCZ for $40 shipped is reasonable?

It's reasonable.


----------



## TheLaw

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Copper Paint is nothing new.

And the rating of the capacitors will have little effect on how it holds up to 40*C ambient temps.

Alright apparently you know everything, so I'll just shut the hell up.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheLaw* 
Alright apparently you know everything, so I'll just shut the hell up.

It's your choice.

But it's been done in the past; copper painted heatsinks are nothing new. You cannot assume they are copper unless you saw Seasonic saying they are. In which that case I'd be inclined to believe.


----------



## TheLaw

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
It's your choice.

But it's been done in the past; copper painted heatsinks are nothing new. You cannot assume they are copper unless you saw Seasonic saying they are. In which that case I'd be inclined to believe.

I mean, it's a $130 unit and its passive, nevermind the fact that it is made by power supply legend Seasonic. You'd think they might throw some copper in there. Why would they bother "painting" on some copper?

I've read a couple of reviews stating that they were in fact copper. Did they try scraping it a little bit to see if there was aluminum under it...well, probably not, but I mean they look a hell of a lot like copper.

Just saying.


----------



## wcdolphin

Polemic we need not be!
Lets either take this to PMs or leave it be.
Thanks OP,


----------



## Tator Tot

I wouldn't call Seasonic a legend. If they were legendary someone at their factory would hire a few of the Delta people that do soldering to step up that process.

And with the whole Gold Decal thing going around with 80+ gold PSU's and the fact that the heat-sinks are more visible this time; I wouldn't be surprised if they were painted.

The only place I know of that is semi-reputable with an X-400 Review is SPCR. Though they don't actually show O-Scope shots (just tell the numbers) and have had some "mixed" results in the past against what others have tested. They also only ran the unit at 24*C ambient. But the temp rise of 4*C was nice to see.

Either way their photo of the heatsinks doesn't look very "copper" to me. And I have some doubts from the other heatsinks being aluminum.


----------



## Vhozard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Hardware.Info is a bunch of ******* when it comes to testing PSU's as they don't test at 40*C, nor do they do O-Scope readings. 
You cannot trust their reviews as they're not testing ripple & noise. Major factors in a PSU being good or not.

I've seen units that can do their wattage, and have great voltage, but out of spec ripple is out of spec. That damages components.

And for that matter; Cooler Master has the whole Real Power Pro line as End of Life.


LOL 40 degrees in Holland? LOL

Other point is taken though.
Whatever


----------



## Tator Tot

Well NDA Lifted today and the Seasonic X-400 reviews are out (sadly none in English; but I can give you google translate if you want to read.)

No word on the heatsinks; but that'll come soon enough (I already asked for a double check on that.)

But the X-400 can hold up to it's claims so it makes it to my list.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vhozard* 
LOL 40 degrees in Holland? LOL

Other point is taken though.
Whatever

Inside of a computer case is MUCH hotter than outside. A room ambient of 30*C the temp inside my case (while admittedly cramped full of hardware) is 35*C right now.

And this is a US based forum. Not a forum based in Holland. But that's besides the point.


----------



## Vhozard

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Well NDA Lifted today and the Seasonic X-400 reviews are out (sadly none in English; but I can give you google translate if you want to read.)

No word on the heatsinks; but that'll come soon enough (I already asked for a double check on that.)

But the X-400 can hold up to it's claims so it makes it to my list.

Inside of a computer case is MUCH hotter than outside. A room ambient of 30*C the temp inside my case (while admittedly cramped full of hardware) is 35*C right now.

And this is a US based forum. Not a forum based in Holland. But that's besides the point.

It's not MUCH hotter inside the case if you have good airflow.
Yup, this is an American Forum, so I completely understand if you don't add those to the list


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vhozard* 
It's not MUCH hotter inside the case if you have good airflow.
Yup, this is an American Forum, so I completely understand if you don't add those to the list









This is a common misconception. The air carries the heat away; but the ambient temperature does not change. A temp sensor does not change based on wind-chill. Even though our bodies detect wind chill, the ambient temp inside the case is still the same.

And still; any proper review will test at 40*C like most units are rated. And those reviews still lack shots of an O-Scope


----------



## Tator Tot

Seasonic X-400 Review added.

But I was partially right on the heatsinks being painted.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spectre* 
The one on the back of the modular PCB is (copper) and the literature does not distinguish the rest. Clearly the ones on the PCB are not, and the bridge rectifiers sinks scratch off a coating. I didn't check the others.

From the reviewer @ HardOCP

Review also added to the OP


----------



## WTHbot

Why is there an x-400 and an x-460? Seems odd they'd release two so close together.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WTHbot* 
Why is there an x-400 and an x-460? Seems odd they'd release two so close together.

X-400 only has a PCIe 8pin connector.

X-460 comes with a 6 & 8pin


----------



## WTHbot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
X-400 only has a PCIe 8pin connector.

X-460 comes with a 6 & 8pin

Nothing a molex adaptor couldn't fix. To some people that's an important fact I assume.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WTHbot* 
Nothing a molex adaptor couldn't fix. To some people that's an important fact I assume.

Or a custom cable being made. But either way; it is important to some. And these are very Niche items for a small market.


----------



## WTHbot

Just read that review, and I must say it did pretty well.

I mean I was expecting it to be good, but it did better then I thought.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WTHbot* 
Just read that review, and I must say it did pretty well.

I mean I was expecting it to be good, but it did better then I thought.

Definitely did better than I though. I expected the efficiency to skirt by on full load. Especially in the 100v test.


----------



## WTHbot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Definitely did better than I though. I expected the efficiency to skirt by on full load. Especially in the 100v test.

No it held up, what was it 90% at full load? 92% was the highest they saw?

I think the highest temperature I saw was 48c which isn't high, especially with no active cooling. I assume this was on a tech bench, if it was in something like my case or a Antec 1200 it would have plenty of airflow.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WTHbot* 
No it held up, what was it 90% at full load? 92% was the highest they saw?

I think the highest temperature I saw was 48c which isn't high, especially with no active cooling. I assume this was on a tech bench, if it was in something like my case or a Antec 1200 it would have plenty of airflow.

No they have a hot-box they test in.

But yeah definitley great temps. If the low load conditions had gotten 88-89% efficient it could have hit up 80+ Platinum levels of efficiency.


----------



## WTHbot

Just snagged myself a an Antec Truepower New 750w blue for $65!

I know it's WAY overkill for my pc but that deal just can't be beat.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WTHbot*


Just snagged myself a an Antec Truepower New 750w blue for $65!

I know it's WAY overkill for my pc but that deal just can't be beat.


Can't beat that deal man. The best price; period.

EDIT: To bad it's not a normal one, blue LED's are yucky.


----------



## WTHbot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Can't beat that deal man. The best price; period.

EDIT: To bad it's not a normal one, blue LED's are yucky.


I know, I jumped on it as soon as he posted it. I believe I posted in his thread 20mins after he posted it!

Oh and blue LED's aren't terrible, and when I'm getting an upgrade this big. . .I wouldn't care if it was custom painted lime green and had hello kitty stickers stuck to it!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WTHbot*


I know, I jumped on it as soon as he posted it. I believe I posted in his thread 20mins after he posted it!

Oh and blue LED's aren't terrible, and when I'm getting an upgrade this big. . .I wouldn't care if it was custom painted lime green and had hello kitty stickers stuck to it!


I'd totally bust it open and de-solder the LED's.


----------



## WTHbot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


I'd totally bust it open and de-solder the LED's.


It's 2 months old and it still has the original warranty, the owner said he would help me if I ever needed to use it. I don't think I'll be busting it open.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WTHbot*


It's 2 months old and it still has the original warranty, the owner said he would help me if I ever needed to use it. I don't think I'll be busting it open.


I totally hate LED's though.

Especially since Motherboard's now a days need to have LED's for EVERYTHING! It's very annoying.


----------



## WTHbot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


I totally hate LED's though.

Especially since Motherboard's now a days need to have LED's for EVERYTHING! It's very annoying.


I'll be sure to get some Balistics Tracers for your birthday. xD


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WTHbot*


I'll be sure to get some Balistics Tracers for your birthday. xD


You sir, have welcomed my angry-fish-shake


----------



## WTHbot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


You sir, have welcomed my angry-fish-shake










Is that an evil LED in the fish eye?


----------



## AdvanSuper

Got my PSU today










Thanks again for the recommendation Tator Tot.


----------



## Tator Tot

No problem man.


----------



## WTHbot

Why isn't the ABS LS 1050w on this list?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WTHbot* 
Why isn't the ABS LS 1050w on this list?

As much as I would like to; the availability of those isn't consistent. And I don't really think we'll see them around much longer because Enermax is using a new PCB design making the whole unit smaller & cheaper to make.

My guess would be is that ABS purchased all the old enermax stock.


----------



## Redwoodz

Just wanted to say thanks for the continued updates guys-makes everyone's life so much easier!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Redwoodz* 
Just wanted to say thanks for the continued updates guys-makes everyone's life so much easier!

No problem


----------



## WTHbot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


As much as I would like to; the availability of those isn't consistent. And I don't really think we'll see them around much longer because Enermax is using a new PCB design making the whole unit smaller & cheaper to make.

My guess would be is that ABS purchased all the old enermax stock.


Put it up while they are around?

It's a really good deal, and the older Revolutions are better then the newer ones. . .I mean not by much but they were still better.


----------



## WTHbot

Oh yeah, no OCZ StealthXtreme 400w?

I know we don't want people buying the 500,600,or 700w versions but the 400w is supposed to be excellent right?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WTHbot* 
Put it up while they are around?

It's a really good deal, and the older Revolutions are better then the newer ones. . .I mean not by much but they were still better.

It'd be to much work to find out when they drop the item/deactivate it on Newegg again.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WTHbot* 
Oh yeah, no OCZ StealthXtreme 400w?

I know we don't want people buying the 500,600,or 700w versions but the 400w is supposed to be excellent right?

It is; Hardware Secrets did a review of it; but again it's a hard unit to suggest as you can't hardly find it in stock ANYWHERE.

There is one listing on Amazon through CompUSA but the CompUSA main website dose not have it listed.

Also, OCZ StealthXStream II units would be worth the purchase.


----------



## WTHbot

Yeah I saw the newer StealthXtreme 2 review today, seems decent. I wonder how the original 400w fairs in comparision to the newer 400w. Do you know if they even changed it's internals?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WTHbot*


Yeah I saw the newer StealthXtreme 2 review today, seems decent. I wonder how the original 400w fairs in comparision to the newer 400w. Do you know if they even changed it's internals?


I have yet to see any definitive pictures; but it looks to be FSP is on the SXSII 400w


----------



## TheLaw

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


I have yet to see any definitive pictures; but it looks to be FSP is on the SXSII 400w


FSP _can_ make good PSUs but none of them ever seem to hit the head on the nail from my experience with them. Maybe this will be an exception.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheLaw*


FSP _can_ make good PSUs but none of them ever seem to hit the head on the nail from my experience with them. Maybe this will be an exception.


OCZ (or FSP) had Quality Check issues as of late (but only with OCZ stuff, we haven't seen it with other partners like Silverstone.)

But FSP is not a bad company, and they make good products. But for the most part it comes down to 3 things:
1.) How good is the Product? 
2.) How is it priced? 
3.) How Available is it?

1.) If a products good I'll be happy to suggest it
2.) But if it's priced through the roof (aka enermax's MSRP values) it's harder to suggest it
3.) and it's also a pain if the unit isn't easy to find (OCZ SXS 400w)

The StealthXStream II line looks like it's also Episilon85+ (Everest 85+ for FSP retail units.)


----------



## TheLaw

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


OCZ (or FSP) had Quality Check issues as of late (but only with OCZ stuff, we haven't seen it with other partners like Silverstone.)

But FSP is not a bad company, and they make good products. But for the most part it comes down to 3 things:
1.) How good is the Product? 
2.) How is it priced? 
3.) How Available is it?

1.) If a products good I'll be happy to suggest it
2.) But if it's priced through the roof (aka enermax's MSRP values) it's harder to suggest it
3.) and it's also a pain if the unit isn't easy to find (OCZ SXS 400w)

The StealthXStream II line looks like it's also Episilon85+ (Everest 85+ for FSP retail units.)


I think price is the determining factor. If it 80% as stable as the highest end unit, and its only 40% of the price, I'd call that a good unit.

Also, each power supply should be treated as its own separate deal. Even if a company is known to make crap PSUs, it doesn't mean they can't make a good one. And you should understand that all big name brands don't always make the best PSUs, either.

But its alot to do with the price. Like I love the X-400 but if we can get a nice shot of reality, its really not worth it in the end. You can get an S-12II for about 1/3 of the price.

And I was referring to FSP branded units, not necessarily FSP OEM, although I think it is still applicable for both. They've had some good ones and some bad ones, like everyone else.


----------



## Dadius

Can someone tell me why some people in the forums seems to hate coolermaster's PSUs?

After reading a few reviews I picked up a coolermaster silent pro m 850, 80+ bronze modular power supply. Here is a review:

http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/artic...y-Review/810/1

It even finished with this quote "If you are looking for an 850 W power supply for a high-end PC, Silent Pro M 850 W is a very good option, providing an excellent cost/benefit ratio for this segment."

Yet after reading through the forums I get the feeling coolermaster power supplies will explode or something. Should I return it and get a corsair TX 750 which is the same price? I can't afford the HX, but I guess I could live with the non modular and 750 if I must (even though its less efficient according to it's 80 plus rating)


----------



## Phaedrus2129

The Silent Pro M 850W is one of four currently available CoolerMaster PSUs I can recommend. The eXtremePower, Elite Power, and GX series power supplies are all complete garbage, and the Silent Pro M 600W and 700W are really 500W and 600W PSUs.


----------



## Tator Tot

As Phaedrus said; though to add on,

I have like 3 CM PSU's linked in the OP because they are good. I won't link bad units. Which Cooler Master has alot of.

Now i do have the Silent Pro M 600w linked, it might have an anemic 12v rail; but it still holds up well and can be had for $55 or $60 at times which is perfect for it.


----------



## Dadius

Thanks guys, and just to add, the Corsair GS 800 was also around the same price, (in my case), the CM just looked better to me. I just got a little embarrassed about my purchase after reading through some coolermaster PSU complaints.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dadius* 
Thanks guys, and just to add, the Corsair GS 800 was also around the same price, (in my case), the CM just looked better to me. I just got a little embarrassed about my purchase after reading through some coolermaster PSU complaints.

No problem man.

Corsair GS800 is un-reviewed as of right now; though judging from it's internals, the Cooler Master would be the better of the two units IMO.


----------



## Dadius

On the first page, the Coolermaster silent pro GOLD 850w review actually links you to the Slient Pro M review.

Just thought I'd point it out since I actually own the Silent Pro M. I read the Silent Pro GOLD review as well, looks like it would be good if it was cheaper.

Thanks again for the great thread, now off to try and aquire the rest of my rig!


----------



## Tator Tot

I'll get that updated ASAP.

I had about 30 PSU review links open the other day when I was changing the list again









Thanks for catching it.


----------



## Dadius

No prob,

And since my Silent Pro M 850 didn't make the list, I will ask ... Should I change it for a Corsair TX 750? (At almost same price) They seem similiar in performance actually, the difference being in the cabling and noise levels. I can live without modular cabling if it's better for the stability of my system.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dadius* 
No prob,

And since my Silent Pro M 850 didn't make the list, I will ask ... Should I change it for a Corsair TX 750? (At almost same price) They seem similiar in performance actually, the difference being in the cabling and noise levels. I can live without modular cabling if it's better for the stability of my system.

Silent Pro M was on the list; but taken off because it's replaced by the Silent Pro Gold series.

And replacing it with the Corsair TX750 would be a bit of a waste.

I'd keep your unit, it's not a rig killer, t'was a tad over priced. But not bad.


----------



## murderbymodem

Awesome list Tater.

I grabbed a Seasonic M12II 620w a few days ago, and I'm very happy with it. Amazing supply. I'm loving modular, I don't think I'll ever buy non-modular again









I'm glad my sig rig is rid of the OCZ StealthXStream 600w I did have, which will be replacing a dead Hiper 480w in one of my other rigs.


----------



## Tator Tot

Got a solid unit there my friend


----------



## Confessed

No XFX 650w?

Though it's not as good as the other XFX units, it's still worthy of the list IMO.


----------



## Krusher33

Which ones in the 500-599 category would be considered 'quiet' of the bunch?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Confessed* 
No XFX 650w?

Though it's not as good as the other XFX units, it's still worthy of the list IMO.

I've toiled with that one, but it doesn't meet ATX Specifications for minimum loading enviroment which is a little :/

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krusher33* 
Which ones in the 500-599 category would be considered 'quiet' of the bunch?

Rosewill Green Series 530 (Review) (Website)


> It's got a Sharkoon Silent Eagle fan inside (With the Golf Blades) making is VERY silent.


Ultra X4 500w (Review) (Website)


> I don't have first hand experience here, but it's a quiet unit from what most reviews say. Ultra probably went aggressive on the fan profile. But I don't see any documentation on it.


Seasonic M12II Bronze 520 (Review) (Website)

Seasonic S12II Bronze 520 (Review) (Website)


> Same unit, one modular one not obviously. Still; pretty quiet. It's not as quiet as the Rosewill, as I owned both PSUs. But it's still close to impossible to hear inside an Antec 300


Antec NeoECO 520w (Revew) (Website)

Antec True Power New 550 (Review) (Website)


> Accoustically I'd say both these units are fairly close in how quiet they are. I have a NeoECO 520w and it's pretty damn silent. And I've heard the TPN-550 in person, again pretty quiet. I think they are slightly louder than the Seasonic's, but not by much.


----------



## WTHbot

I thought the XFX 650 only had problems with the crossload, where did it fail the atx specs?


----------



## Krusher33

Thanks again Tator... I might have to engrave your name into my next build. You practically built it.

And um... holy moly... $50 after promo code for the Rosewill 630... getting that one even though it's a bit overkill. Never know though, right?

Edit: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817182200


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WTHbot* 
I thought the XFX 650 only had problems with the crossload, where did it fail the atx specs?

In the Crossloading.

ATX Spec's requires it to keep a minimum load level on the 12v rail of 3amps but that Seasonic design is 7 Amps minimum. Or it'll go out of spec.

While the Crossloading technically won't happen in real world circumstances... I still feel as though it's a big hard to recommend giving that. And with two different SKU's.

I may throw it up in the end.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krusher33* 
Thanks again Tator... I might have to engrave your name into my next build. You practically built it.

And um... holy moly... $50 after promo code for the Rosewill 630... getting that one even though it's a bit overkill. Never know though, right?

Edit: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817182200

Yeah it's overkill, but that just means the fan will spin slower








aka be more quiet.

And I'd probably cry a bit if I saw a case with my name engraved on it (Even if it was just Tator Tot)

Treat yourself to something nice and get some OCN Applique's.


----------



## WTHbot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
In the Crossloading.

ATX Spec's requires it to keep a minimum load level on the 12v rail of 3amps but that Seasonic design is 7 Amps minimum. Or it'll go out of spec.

While the Crossloading technically won't happen in real world circumstances... I still feel as though it's a big hard to recommend giving that. And with two different SKU's.

I may throw it up in the end.

Yeah went back and read it, it's not that big of deal though. I wonder if they changed anything about the white version. . .

Also whats the base internals for that particular unit?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WTHbot* 
Yeah went back and read it, it's not that big of deal though. I wonder if they changed anything about the white version. . .

Also whats the base internals for that particular unit?

Seasonic S12-E.. but not.. it's very odd to say the least.

But no, the white/grey version is the same.


----------



## N2Gaming

Hey Tator, How long do you think my Thermal Take Tough Power 700w PSU will last running 3x 8800 GTX SLi in my sig rig?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Hey Tator, How long do you think my Thermal Take Tough Power 700w PSU will last running 3x 8800 GTX SLi in my sig rig?

As long as you're not running 3 instances of Furmark and Prime 95 you'll be fine.

Normal Use/Gaming there won't be a problem.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Yeah it's overkill, but that just means the fan will spin slower








aka be more quiet.

And I'd probably cry a bit if I saw a case with my name engraved on it (Even if it was just Tator Tot)

Treat yourself to something nice and get some OCN Applique's.









Hahaha... was already going to do that! Won some about 2 years ago and haven't figured out where to put them yet.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krusher33* 
Hahaha... was already going to do that! Won some about 2 years ago and haven't figured out where to put them yet.

I'm going to put them on my Antec 300 once I'm done modding.


----------



## N2Gaming

Thanks Tator how bout if I added a 4th 9800GT for PhysX?


----------



## Aznboy1993

Good guide! Thanks for this








I will definitely be looking upon it once I build my new 2.5K rig for college (which will be in about a year).


----------



## Richenbals

I still think that my Antec TruePower New 750w was one of the best drunken purchases I've ever made. Glad to see it made the list. It has yet to fail me or even remotely disappoint me... unlike RAM... but I digress.
Great read!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Thanks Tator how bout if I added a 4th 9800GT for PhysX?

That's a tough call.

Most PhysX titles (Besides Mafia 2) won't tax the PhysX card really. Though I think you'll be well out of PCIe adapters.

Personally I'd wait to upgrade the PSU before trowing that much of a load at it, but for gaming:

CPU ~ 100w
GPU 1 ~150w
GPU 2 ~ 150w
GPU 3 ~ 120w
PhysX Card ~ 65-75w

So ~600w on the 12v rail while gaming which will push that unit pretty well. That's considering you're playing Mafia 2 and it's tax load out on Tri-Sli setups & PhysX PPU cards.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aznboy1993* 
Good guide! Thanks for this








I will definitely be looking upon it once I build my new 2.5K rig for college (which will be in about a year).

I suggest only spending 1-1.5K on the tower itself. ANd then spend the rest on good peripherals.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Richenbals* 
I still think that my Antec TruePower New 750w was one of the best drunken purchases I've ever made. Glad to see it made the list. It has yet to fail me or even remotely disappoint me... unlike RAM... but I digress.
Great read!

Read the review and you'll see why it made the review


----------



## Ellis

What about the XFX 650w XXX Edition? I noticed that the 750 and 850w versions are on there but not mine


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ellisbodds*


What about the XFX 650w XXX Edition? I noticed that the 750 and 850w versions are on there but not mine










I explained this earlier, it technically fails to meet the ATX Specification in crossload and minimum 12v load circumstances. So it's a bit..questionable in my mind to recommend.

But I think I'll throw it up there none the less. I just haven't had time yet.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
I explained this earlier, it technically fails to meet the ATX Specification in crossload and minimum 12v load circumstances. So it's a bit..questionable in my mind to recommend.

But I think I'll throw it up there none the less. I just haven't had time yet.

Oh ok; I didn't read the rest of the thread, sorry


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ellisbodds* 
Oh ok; I didn't read the rest of the thread, sorry









It's alright. The thread is pretty large right now (going on 550 replies.)


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


It's alright. The thread is pretty large right now (going on 550 replies.)


I looked at the fact that that's 55 pages and decided against reading anything but the first and last


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ellisbodds*


I looked at the fact that that's 55 pages and decided against reading anything but the first and last










Realistically only the first post is the important part of this thread as it's the collected info.


----------



## WTHbot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ellisbodds* 
I looked at the fact that that's 55 pages and decided against reading anything but the first and last









Hey buddy I just want you to know that even if the 650 has a short comming all realistic uses will be outstanding. That PSU is a really good one, trust me.


----------



## Ellis

Well I've had it a month or so no and absolutely no problems whatsoever, I'm liking the modular design but there are still cable shoved in places in my case because it's so cheap and had no cable management thought put into it.
Anyway, it's good to see someone recommending it


----------



## Phaedrus2129

The original SeaSonic-made Antec Earthwatts EA430 is available at Newegg:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...1006&Tpk=EA430

Confirmed, I compared it to mine before I sold it. It's a solid unit, S12II platform, Hitachi primary and OST secondaries. Basically the same as the Corsair CX400.


----------



## Tator Tot

You ask Christoph if they're going to keep making those?

Or if it's just a b-stock thing?


----------



## Phaedrus2129

It's probably B-stock. They're still technically EOL. Probably just Newegg found a crate of them, or Antec let some of their warranty stock go. But for while they're available they're worth mentioning.

Quote:



I don't actually know what kind of special rebates they currently run at Newegg but it will be there to sell old stock. I also guess since corsair has a new 430 we wanted to have something aginst it. Most of times these rebates are in place to font against a certain competitor, we do this and everyone else vice versa.


-Christoph


----------



## Snake Doc

Hi there,
I would like some help in choosing a PSU. I would like a V.V. Quiet PSU form my system(see below). I would also like one which would support my GPU in SLI. I will also be adding another HD in RAID aswel. Any help would be greatly appreciated as my currnet one sounds like a hair drier. Also I live in Ireland so a site which delivers here would also be great.
Thanks in advance for the help.
Cheers


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Snake Doc* 
Hi there,
I would like some help in choosing a PSU. I would like a V.V. Quiet PSU form my system(see below). I would also like one which would support my GPU in SLI. I will also be adding another HD in RAID aswel. Any help would be greatly appreciated as my currnet one sounds like a hair drier. Also I live in Ireland so a site which delivers here would also be great.
Thanks in advance for the help.
Cheers









Even though this thread is relevant to what you are asking about, this is more or less an information thread. You might have better luck posting your own thread asking your questions (about power supplies) here.

And I also think you're a little confused. You can't SLI ATI cards







.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Snake Doc* 
Hi there,
I would like some help in choosing a PSU. I would like a V.V. Quiet PSU form my system(see below). I would also like one which would support my GPU in SLI. I will also be adding another HD in RAID aswel. Any help would be greatly appreciated as my currnet one sounds like a hair drier. Also I live in Ireland so a site which delivers here would also be great.
Thanks in advance for the help.
Cheers









Anything listed in the OP in the 500-550w category would suffice for your needs.

Rosewill Green Series 530 (Review) (Website)

Corsair VX550 (Review) (Website)

Ultra X4 500w (Review) (Website)

Enermax Liberty ECO 500w (Review) (Website)

Silverstone Element Plus 500w (Review) (Website)

Thermaltake ToughpowerXT 575w (Review) (Website)

Seasonic M12II Bronze 520 (Review) (Website)

Seasonic S12II Bronze 520 (Review) (Website)

Antec Earthwatts 500D (Review) (Website)

Antec NeoECO 520w (Revew) (Website)

Antec True Power New 550 (Review) (Website)


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Snake Doc* 
Hi there,
I would like some help in choosing a PSU. I would like a V.V. Quiet PSU form my system(see below). I would also like one which would support my GPU in SLI. I will also be adding another HD in RAID aswel. Any help would be greatly appreciated as my currnet one sounds like a hair drier. Also I live in Ireland so a site which delivers here would also be great.
Thanks in advance for the help.
Cheers









Anything listed in the OP in the 500-550w category would suffice for your needs.

Rosewill Green Series 530 (Review) (Website)

Corsair VX550 (Review) (Website)

Ultra X4 500w (Review) (Website)

Enermax Liberty ECO 500w (Review) (Website)

Silverstone Element Plus 500w (Review) (Website)

Thermaltake ToughpowerXT 575w (Review) (Website)

Seasonic M12II Bronze 520 (Review) (Website)

Seasonic S12II Bronze 520 (Review) (Website)

Antec Earthwatts 500D (Review) (Website)

Antec NeoECO 520w (Revew) (Website)

Antec True Power New 550 (Review) (Website)


----------



## Snake Doc

Cool guys thanks the advice, just wondering would the PSU's listed above be able to handle the GPU in Crossfire(made a mistake in my original post)?

On the ATI website they rate the Crossfire at about 700w.

Also if the above would handle Crossfire can someone explain why they recommend they 700w PSU?


----------



## Tator Tot

They recommend 700w because their is no stardard for rating a PSU's continuos wattage.

There are some 700w PSU's out there than only have enough 12v power to be called a 500 or 550w PSU.

And the Thermaltake ToughpowerXT 575, or any of the listed 600-699w units will have enough power & connectors to support Crossfire.

Only some of those PSU's listed in the above post have enough connectors for Crossfire


----------



## Snake Doc

Cheers man thanks for the help and the explanation. Much appreciated


----------



## Tator Tot

No problem man


----------



## Krusher33

My Rosewill 630 will be arriving today! :wheee Can't wait!

Just wanted to thank for your help and your guide Tator!


----------



## Tator Tot

Haha, again, no problem man


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Gonna add the HCP-1200? Or are you going to wait for them to hit shelves?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*


Gonna add the HCP-1200? Or are you going to wait for them to hit shelves?


I'm waiting till Provantage, Tiger, Newegg, Amazon, or Ewiz has it listed. That way people don't go looking for it just yet.


----------



## canoners

Hey Tator, which of these 3 is the best?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-005-_-Product
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-015-_-Product
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-021-_-Product


----------



## Acoma_Andy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *canoners*


Hey Tator, which of these 3 is the best?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-005-_-Product
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-015-_-Product
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-021-_-Product


From those, the Antec TruePower New 650 is the best.

I hope he doesn't mind me answering the question


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *canoners*


Hey Tator, which of these 3 is the best?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-005-_-Product
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-015-_-Product
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-021-_-Product



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Acoma_Andy*


From those, the Antec TruePower New 650 is the best.

I hope he doesn't mind me answering the question










As Andy said, the Antec True Power New is the best out of that haul.


----------



## canoners

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Acoma_Andy*


From those, the Antec TruePower New 650 is the best.

I hope he doesn't mind me answering the question











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


As Andy said, the Antec True Power New is the best out of that haul.


But why does it worse reviews than 650TX?








Seems like it dies really quickly hmm


----------



## WTHbot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *canoners*


But why does it worse reviews than 650TX?








Seems like it dies really quickly hmm


QAre you talking about Newegg reviews?

Reputable reviews such as Jonny Guru or Hardware Secrets bave named the TPN 650 as one of the best if not the best 650w you can get.


----------



## canoners

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WTHbot*


QAre you talking about Newegg reviews?

Reputable reviews such as Jonny Guru or Hardware Secrets bave named the TPN 650 as one of the best if not the best 650w you can get.


Yes the ones from Newegg. For some reason, it dies really quickly for quite a lot of people.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *canoners*


Yes the ones from Newegg. For some reason, it dies really quickly for quite a lot of people.


Newegg reviews hardly count for the positive side of things.

More people will post a negative review than a positive one.


----------



## canoners

Ok I pulled the trigger on it. Hope it lasts long.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


As Andy said, the Antec True Power New is the best out of that haul.


yes! I was thinking it but wasn't for sure.


----------



## Tator Tot

A huge list update.

You'll notice a lot of good units that were Axed from the list. The only reason is because they are Discontinued, End of Life, No Longer made, ect.

Its not that they are bad units by any means; but this is a list of currently produced units.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


A huge list update.

You'll notice a lot of good units that were Axed from the list. The only reason is because they are Discontinued, End of Life, No Longer made, ect.

Its not that they are bad units by any means; but this is a list of currently produced units.


Yay, my PSU is on there now!









What does the XPS stand for?

Quote:



XFX XPS 650w


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ellisbodds*


Yay, my PSU is on there now!









What does the XPS stand for?


It's part of XFX's Brand Name for their line of PSU's.

The 850, 750, & 650 all fall under this Brand Name for the Line. Which are then further diversified by either the names Black Edition or XXX Edition. But that parts redundant to say the least.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


It's part of XFX's Brand Name for their line of PSU's.

The 850, 750, & 650 all fall under this Brand Name for the Line. Which are then further diversified by either the names Black Edition or XXX Edition. But that parts redundant to say the least.


*looks on box*
Oh yeah, I see what you mean








I luvs my XFX packaging...


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Tator-fish-shake









I call Gasper Goo or Gulf Red Fish otherwise known as Sea Trout but since I don't see any fangs in the mouth I say Gasper Goo.









If only my HX1000w was failing I would get a AX1200w 100% Modular FTW. However this HX1000w is still a great unit and god forbid it fails me. I hate RMA's but w/my recent experience w/Corsair I know that I'd have nothing to fear. Corsair took care of me once and they did it right the first time as it should be. Now that's a lot more than I can say for other manufactures these days.

Good job keeping up the list Tator. Here's a double fisted thumbs up for your efforts....


----------



## Tator Tot

I need an angry fish being shook gif.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
I need an angry fish being shook gif.











I happened to have one fav'd on dA.


----------



## goobergump

Hey has anyone personally tried out Mushkin's enhanced line of psus? They're deifnitely priced nice, and I was wondering if I should take it as a green light.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129* 









That's the ticket







N2 gives an evil grin


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *goobergump* 
Hey has anyone personally tried out Mushkin's enhanced line of psus? They're deifnitely priced nice, and I was wondering if I should take it as a green light.

Most likely better PSU's for your buck.

The Volta & Joule series are not bad though.

http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/910
That's a review of the Volta 600w

They're all Topower builds.
Joule = PowerBird
Volta = I don't remember which build it is.

Either way they're decent. Not great. But still good.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129* 









I happened to have one fav'd on dA.









If I could add greater than 9000 rep to you for that I would


----------



## goobergump

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Most likely better PSU's for your buck.

The Volta & Joule series are not bad though.

http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/910
That's a review of the Volta 600w

They're all Topower builds.
Joule = PowerBird
Volta = I don't remember which build it is.

Either way they're decent. Not great. But still good.

Hey thanks +rep

PSYCHE


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *goobergump* 
Hey thanks +rep

PSYCHE









You dirty rat! Give that rep back!


----------



## Volvo

Just redid some cable management in my sig rig...
Looks a lot neater now.

I need to trade up my 610 for a M12 II 620.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Volvo* 
Just redid some cable management in my sig rig...
Looks a lot neater now.

I need to trade up my 610 for a M12 II 620. 

That'd be more of a side-grade than anything.

Slide in the noise category.

Silencer 610 is based on the S12 design. Has really good Voltage Regulation & Ripple Suppression.

While the M12II Bronze 620 is good; it's not "







Look at the heavens shine " great in any category.

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2010/..._supply_review

[H]ard|OCP's review is a very solid demonstration of that.


----------



## Drenlin

Anyone found a review for the Truepower New 550W? The other two are way overbuilt and I want to see if mine is as good.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drenlin* 
Anyone found a review for the Truepower New 550W? The other two are way overbuilt and I want to see if mine is as good.

TruePower New 550 is more or less the same unit slide secondary pieces that determine the wattage.

It's a solid unit; and actually (just by design principle) be a little bit better than the TPN-750 & TPN-650


----------



## Drenlin

Well that's good to know, thanks









I remember some of their lines had different OEM's for the lower wattage models, so I wasn't sure.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drenlin* 
Well that's good to know, thanks









I remember some of their lines had different OEM's for the lower wattage models, so I wasn't sure.

Nah, Antec actually changes the name when they change OEM's.

Earthwatts' units with the D after the wattage number (IE: EA-380D) means it's made by Delta, instead of the originals which were Seasonic.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

The TruePower New units are actually a custom design. Like the primary side of S12D with the secondary of M12.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*


The TruePower New units are actually a custom design. Like the primary side of S12D with the secondary of M12.


Yeah I know, I was saying the only difference is the secondary side of things between the True Power Units (IE: the 550, 650, & 750.)

But the overall design is the same between them.


----------



## Derp

I am stuck between a few different 650W+ Modular PSU's and I wanted to ask the experts which was the better choice.

Rosewill Libertas 650W = $86.59 shipped. 3 year warranty.

XFX 650W = $110.23 shipped. 5 year warranty.

Antec Truepower New 650W = $94 shipped. 5 year warranty.

In terms of low noise, high efficiency, reliability and cable length (longer is better) which one of these would be the best choice? My current power supply has been a nightmare, two have failed within a year. If BFG was still up and running I would demand an upgrade.

If you know of a better choice please feel free to enlighten me.

I made a thread here to show what I might be running if that matters. http://www.overclock.net/power-suppl...questions.html


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Derp* 
I am stuck between a few different 650W+ Modular PSU's and I wanted to ask the experts which was the better choice.

Rosewill Libertas 650W = $86.59 shipped. 3 year warranty.

XFX 650W = $110.23 shipped. 5 year warranty.

Antec Truepower New 650W = $94 shipped. 5 year warranty.

In terms of low noise, high efficiency, reliability and cable length (longer is better) which one of these would be the best choice? My current power supply has been a nightmare, two have failed within a year. If BFG was still up and running I would demand an upgrade.

If you know of a better choice please feel free to enlighten me.

I made a thread here to show what I might be running if that matters. http://www.overclock.net/power-suppl...questions.html

Rosewill Libertas:


> ATNG APL Based. Not a bad unit but you'll see pretty much the same performance as the


RG630-S12 which is a "bad" thing for it's price point. Ala it's priced a little high for what it offers in terms of performance.
It's not a bad unit, but it would be on the lower end of choices.
Rosewill on the other hand has had a good track record of customer service over the past few months. Something they were a little slow in a year or so ago.
Antec True Power New 650:


> I hate to say it this way, but the best way to put it is; "it's not modular." The PSU is superb in terms of performance, but it's not really a modular design. Semi-modular is more accurate but there is far to many hard wired cables.


XFX XPS 650 XXX Edition


> This is a lot like the True Power New in terms of performance; and a solid unit with a much better modular cable system. And has slightly longer cables.


Right now if you're not looking to spend the scratch on a 80+ Gold PSU, then the XFX XPS 650 XXX Edition (Grey version) is my choice. A solid MIR with it, great performance. And overall a very good design.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Main complaint with the TruePower New's cables is there's both an EPS12V (8-pin mobo) and ATX12V (4-pin mobo) connectors hardwired, when you'd only ever need one.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129* 
Main complaint with the TruePower New's cables is there's both an EPS12V (8-pin mobo) and ATX12V (4-pin mobo) connectors hardwired, when you'd only ever need one.

I understand why the 80mm units (Ala True Power Quattro & Signatture Series) have so many hard wired cables. It's a technical side of things.

But the True Power New hardwired mess is just that, a mess.

ATX 24pin & EPS12v 8pin are what all users will really need. The rest does come optional to a point.

Though if they went like NZXT & had one SATA & 1 PCIe cable hardwired it wouldn't be as bad.


----------



## Derp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Rosewill Libertas:


> ATNG APL Based. Not a bad unit but you'll see pretty much the same performance as the


RG630-S12 which is a "bad" thing for it's price point. Ala it's priced a little high for what it offers in terms of performance.
It's not a bad unit, but it would be on the lower end of choices.
Rosewill on the other hand has had a good track record of customer service over the past few months. Something they were a little slow in a year or so ago.
Antec True Power New 650:


> I hate to say it this way, but the best way to put it is; "it's not modular." The PSU is superb in terms of performance, but it's not really a modular design. Semi-modular is more accurate but there is far to many hard wired cables.


XFX XPS 650 XXX Edition


> This is a lot like the True Power New in terms of performance; and a solid unit with a much better modular cable system. And has slightly longer cables.


Right now if you're not looking to spend the scratch on a 80+ Gold PSU, then the XFX XPS 650 XXX Edition (Grey version) is my choice. A solid MIR with it, great performance. And overall a very good design.

Thank you for the reply. I totally missed the mail in rebate on the XFX PSU ...lol. I blame neweggs new page setup.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Derp* 
Thank you for the reply. I totally missed the mail in rebate on the XFX PSU ...lol. I blame neweggs new page setup.

New Newegg page layout is a little bleh IMo.


----------



## Derp

After reading JG's review of the XFX XPS 650W and the post on their forums I am hesitant....

http://www.jonnyguru.com/forums/show...light=xfx+650w

He says 99% of users won't experience this out of spec 5V ripple but since I am extremely ignorant when it comes to power supplies can you explain who or how this bug would be a problem? Would I EVER experience it?

[H], Johnny guru etc all gave my BFG ES-800 awesome reviews, shinji on these forums confirmed the thumbs up but in the end two of them died within a year. The first one popped and the second one started sparking during use and after the PC was shut down. All of this while powering rigs that weren't even reaching half its rated watts.

I really, REALLY don't want to deal with that crap again.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Are you running a Pentium 3?

If so, this will affect you.

If not, you're fine.


----------



## Tator Tot

Like Phaedrus said, the Crossload test is unrealistic for most modern systems.

The problem stems from the unit requiring a minimum 12v load of 7Amps (or 84w) which is highly unrealistic even if you were to turn on your power saving features and such.

The ES-800 problems you have were most likely from Factory Quality Check issues relating to the OEM (Andyson.)

Normally I don't go on about OEM's and such; but in terms of reliability, Seasonic is generally a better OEM than Andyson (from what I've seen.)


----------



## shinji2k

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Derp*


[H], Johnny guru etc all gave my BFG ES-800 awesome reviews, shinji on these forums confirmed the thumbs up but in the end two of them died within a year. The first one popped and the second one started sparking during use and after the PC was shut down. All of this while powering rigs that weren't even reaching half its rated watts.

I really, REALLY don't want to deal with that crap again.


We were all a little deceived with the ES-800. Paul's review at [H] two and a half years ago showed it to be up there with some of the best but with ripple on the 5V being right at spec at full load. Since then though, a couple more reviews popped up and one review measured ripple to be slightly out of spec at full load with a second sample being extremely out of spec. As for build quality and reliability, jonnyGURU listed his OEM defect rates while working for BFG and Huntkey (GS/GX) was the best with 0.5%, Andyson (ES/EX) was at 1%, Topower was 3-4% and Enhance (LS450/1000/1200) was at 6%. A 1% defect rate is respectable so you really just got unlucky with the first unit. The second unit was probably refurbished and wasn't fixed properly.


----------



## Derp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Like Phaedrus said, the Crossload test is unrealistic for most modern systems.

The problem stems from the unit requiring a minimum 12v load of 7Amps (or 84w) which is highly unrealistic even if you were to turn on your power saving features and such.


Thanks for the explanation.

Just curious, how much idle power consumption would you think my current rig would use at stock with all power saving features enabled? GTX460's drop all the way down to 50 core, it cant be using much power at all.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Derp*


Thanks for the explanation.

Just curious, how much idle power consumption would you think my current rig would use at stock with all power saving features enabled? GTX460's drop all the way down to 50 core, it cant be using much power at all.


Probably somewhere in the 100-120w category.


----------



## Derp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shinji2k*


We were all a little deceived with the ES-800. Paul's review at [H] two and a half years ago showed it to be up there with some of the best but with ripple on the 5V being right at spec at full load. Since then though, a couple more reviews popped up and one review measured ripple to be slightly out of spec at full load with a second sample being extremely out of spec. As for build quality and reliability, jonnyGURU listed his OEM defect rates while working for BFG and Huntkey (GS/GX) was the best with 0.5%, Andyson (ES/EX) was at 1%, Topower was 3-4% and Enhance (LS450/1000/1200) was at 6%. A 1% defect rate is respectable so you really just got unlucky with the first unit. The second unit was probably refurbished and wasn't fixed properly.



Quote:



If you decide to buy this product, you need to make sure that your serial number starts with 0835 or greater, otherwise you will have a huge electrical noise problem.

If you have a unit with production batch lower than 0835 (most likely 0804), contact BFG and ask them to replace your unit, because your model is completely flawed.


 My current defective ES-800 has a s/n starting with 0815. Bad luck indeed....


----------



## shinji2k

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Derp* 
My current defective ES-800 has a s/n starting with 0815. Bad luck indeed....

That's what mine is.


----------



## Tator Tot

Another list update. Still just a minor one with some units removed.

Since the HCP-1200 is on pre-order right now, it was added to the list.


----------



## Blade Rage

Can I ask is this any good?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817800001


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blade Rage*


Can I ask is this any good?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817800001


The Enthusiast community has no idea.

No one has tested a Sparkle Gold Class PSU. We know they are made by Great Wall, who in the past has only had 1 or 2 units reviewed. And they did not perform up to par, and fell out of ATX Spec in more ways than one.

Though, those previous units reviewed were the obvious, bottom of the barrel cost cut models.


----------



## Analog

Is the OCZ ModXstream pro 700W [Modular] any good?


----------



## Blade Rage

Thanks Tater, I'll think I'll roll with an HX850 then

@Analog - On the one hand, my OCZ PSU has run fine for almost 4 years now. On the other hand, I think an Antec Earthwatts 750 would be a better choice for a similar price. Or maybe http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817151101


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Analog* 
Is the OCZ ModXstream pro 700W [Modular] any good?

The ModXStream Pro 700w is not a bad unit per-say. Though it's not a great unit either.
[H]ard|OCP's review of it is pretty consistent with this though.

The unit can output was it says on the label, keep ripple & noise levels down. And voltage primarily stable for the most part. Though nothing is phenomenal. And it doesn't have a whole lot of "value" to it.

The biggest problem is the ModXStream Pro 700w is not a 700w PSU. It can only output about 550w's on the 12v rail. Which is where most of your system draws it's energy from.

At best you could call it a 600w PSU. And that's some serious over-rating being done.

For the money, their is most likely a better unit out there.

EDIT: Where do you like to shop, I can probably name a better unit or two for you.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blade Rage* 
Thanks Tater, I'll think I'll roll with an HX850 then

@Analog - On the one hand, my OCZ PSU has run fine for almost 4 years now. On the other hand, I think an Antec Earthwatts 750 would be a better choice for a similar price. Or maybe http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817151101

HX850's a solid unit. And definitely an easy recommendation. The only reason it's not on the list is Corsair replaced it with the AX850.

Also, the Earthwatts 750 isn't a bad unit. Though he's in Belgium so the prices don't always translate well.


----------



## FlAwLeSS_666

Tator Tot, All I have to say is thank you for the review links, and suggestions, I picked up my Antec CP-850, and I couldn't be happier, and like the review said, it almost ran me over when I pulled it out of the box...


----------



## Analog

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
The ModXStream Pro 700w is not a bad unit per-say. Though it's not a great unit either.
[H]ard|OCP's review of it is pretty consistent with this though.

The unit can output was it says on the label, keep ripple & noise levels down. And voltage primarily stable for the most part. Though nothing is phenomenal. And it doesn't have a whole lot of "value" to it.

The biggest problem is the ModXStream Pro 700w is not a 700w PSU. It can only output about 550w's on the 12v rail. Which is where most of your system draws it's energy from.

At best you could call it a 600w PSU. And that's some serious over-rating being done.

For the money, their is most likely a better unit out there.

EDIT: Where do you like to shop, I can probably name a better unit or two for you.

I shop at Alternate.be, but it's a dutch site. I guess you can translate the site as a whole with google. [Power supply = Voeding]
LINK: http://www.alternate.be/html/highlig...&l1=Voedingen&

tot 400 -> Till 400
Tot 600 -> till 600
Meer dan -> more than


----------



## obsidian86

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Analog* 
I shop at Alternate.be, but it's a dutch site. I guess you can translate the site as a whole with google. [Power supply = Voeding]
LINK: http://www.alternate.be/html/highlig...&l1=Voedingen&

tot 400 -> Till 400
Tot 600 -> till 600
Meer dan -> more than

man i love being almost dutch









this all i can really find there worth mentioning

http://www.alternate.be/html/product...r+dan+600+Watt


----------



## Blade Rage

They've got a nice selection, but it looks like you get what you pay for. Can you spare the additional 30 to 40 euros?


----------



## obsidian86

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blade Rage* 
They've got a nice selection, but it looks like you get what you pay for. Can you spare the additional 30 to 40 euros?

http://www.alternate.be/html/product...&l2=Toebehoren


----------



## Blade Rage

I sorta assumed he needed modular, but if not then that's a great choice


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Analog* 
I shop at Alternate.be, but it's a dutch site. I guess you can translate the site as a whole with google. [Power supply = Voeding]
LINK: http://www.alternate.be/html/highlig...&l1=Voedingen&

tot 400 -> Till 400
Tot 600 -> till 600
Meer dan -> more than

Price wise, the Corsair TX650 comes with 50 more watts on the 12v rail, and is a much better performing unit.


----------



## Analog

I guess I'll get the TX650, Modular would be a nice bonus, but I'm not paying an extra €30-40 just to get it.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Analog* 
I guess I'll get the TX650, Modular would be a nice bonus, but I'm not paying an extra €30-40 just to get it.

Yeah the prices are a bit steep. And the TX650 is a much better unit anyways.

Performance > Looks.

And the TX650 isn't terrible in the number of cables, and it's pretty easy to hide depending on the case you have.


----------



## Analog

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Yeah the prices are a bit steep. And the TX650 is a much better unit anyways.

Performance > Looks.

And the TX650 isn't terrible in the number of cables, and it's pretty easy to hide depending on the case you have.

Currently I have a CM690 II advanced, but I'm thinking about buying one of the HAF series and use the 690 for my Dad's PC.


----------



## Blade Rage

The HAF-X won't do you wrong. I just bought one and I'm quite impressed. My friend who has a 932 was drooling he was so jealous


----------



## raisethe3

I agree. I have the TX650 and I was able to sort all my cables away. It requires time and a little bit of effort. But in the end, it will pay off.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Yeah the prices are a bit steep. And the TX650 is a much better unit anyways.

Performance > Looks.

And the TX650 isn't terrible in the number of cables, and it's pretty easy to hide depending on the case you have.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Analog* 
Currently I have a CM690 II advanced, but I'm thinking about buying one of the HAF series and use the 690 for my Dad's PC.

A H.A.F. Series or your current CM-692 will have no trouble hiding the cables of the TX650


----------



## crucibelle

Does anyone know what OEM makes the Rosewill Green series?


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Sirfa, IIRC.


----------



## shinji2k

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crucibelle* 
does anyone know what oem makes the rosewill green series?

atng


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crucibelle* 
Does anyone know what OEM makes the Rosewill Green series?

ATNG.

It's the stock APL Platform (in non modular variety.)


----------



## AdvanSuper

Where can I get 6-pin PCI-E cables for my XFX BE 750? It only came with 4 and I'm getting a third 260 and didn't realize I was short on cables.


----------



## Confessed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper*


Where can I get 6-pin PCI-E cables for my XFX BE 750? It only came with 4 and I'm getting a third 260 and didn't realize I was short on cables.


You can always use molex adapters if you can't find a PCIE cable for it.


----------



## AdvanSuper

Yeah I know, but I wanted the cables themselves and I'm not open to making them like I have read elsewhere lol. Worst comes to worst I'll just use some adapters.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper*


Where can I get 6-pin PCI-E cables for my XFX BE 750? It only came with 4 and I'm getting a third 260 and didn't realize I was short on cables.


Because of the modular power board, you cannot simply just get another 6pin PCIe cable an attach it to the modular power board.

You are stuck with 4 PCIe cables unless you use Molex to PCIe adapters.


----------



## [\/]Paris

Wished I had seen this section before I grabbed a shoddy Thermaltake 430watt PSU for a friend.

First died in a year, 2nd (RMA) in 3 months. Buying a Seasonic off of this list now!

Thanks for the hard work.


----------



## Tator Tot

No problem man


----------



## [email protected]

Great thread! This will help me pick and plan a low energy power supply and also better 12v for my video card use! This thread will help me on my next new set up! GREAT FIND! Highly Recommended to read guys!

Rep! Oh right i can't leave rep for that fella.. he has no rep button







lol.


----------



## [\/]Paris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]* 
Great thread! This will help me pick and plan a low energy power supply and also better 12v for my video card use! This thread will help me on my next new set up! GREAT FIND! Highly Recommended to read guys!

Rep! Oh right i can't leave rep for that fella.. he has no rep button







lol.

He;s like Chuck Norris, he doesn't need a rep button because he already got all the rep in the universe, you just don't know it yet.


----------



## willieboy90

I think it whould be fair to place the HX850 in this recommended list. Allover the internet (also Johnnyguru and Hardocp) this PSU is recommended.

*Reviews*
Hardocp:
http://www.hardocp.com/article/2009/...power_supply/9

Johnnyguru/hardwaresecrets:
http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/artic...-Review/741/10

*Website*
http://www.corsair.com/products/hx850/default.aspx


----------



## Electroneng

Quote:



I think it whould be fair to place the HX850 in this recommended list. Allover the internet (also Johnnyguru and Hardocp) this PSU is recommended.


I second this! Even Though Corsair replaced it with the AX850, it should remain on the list.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *willieboy90*


I think it whould be fair to place the HX850 in this recommended list. Allover the internet (also Johnnyguru and Hardocp) this PSU is recommended.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Electroneng*


I second this! Even Though Corsair replaced it with the AX850, it should remain on the list.


While I understand the sentiment; it's not a currently produced unit; and that's why it's not on the list.

The HX850 is better in some performance regards to the AX850 slide efficiency; so if it was still produced it would be on the list. But it is not.

The list is meant to stay as up to date as possible on current PSU's.


----------



## rickyman0319

do you guys know any psu that is completely modular ?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*


do you guys know any psu that is completely modular ?


Silverstone Strider Plus Series 
Corsair AX Series

These two are the best out right now.

Corsair's are more efficient but perform about the same. On the flip-side, every cable is already black and the SATA connectors are more appropriately spaced.


----------



## willieboy90

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


While I understand the sentiment; it's not a currently produced unit; and that's why it's not on the list.

The HX850 is better in some performance regards to the AX850 slide efficiency; so if it was still produced it would be on the list. But it is not.

The list is meant to stay as up to date as possible on current PSU's.


I see what your point is!

I'm just thinking out loud now, but maybe it is possible to make a list of PSU that arrent 'new' but still are good enough to be recommended? Or whould this be very small list and seem useless?

Anyway, the point i am trying to make is that it whould be fair to mention the HX series. They are still available on a lot of sellers, cheaper and just as good!

If you disagree, i'll won't be a ***** about it ofcourse


----------



## Tator Tot

I'll mull it over; though it's still hard to recommend anything that's not currently produced as it will slowly get harder to buy them and more people will be like "If you can find..." which just leads to aggravation of recommendations.

There will actually be a pretty substantial list change soon hopefully. Just waiting for a few units to show up on retail shelves.


----------



## Krusher33

As a shopper, I would hate going through a list not being able to find a unit anywhere but eBay. So I like Tator's system of only updating with currently produced units.


----------



## Sainesk

does In-Win make good PSUs?

I just won a 650W one and wondering if it's awesome or will just catch fire...


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sainesk* 
does In-Win make good PSUs?

I just won a 650W one and wondering if it's awesome or will just catch fire...









Depends on the unit, they have some good, some mediocre. Nothing inherently bad though.
Like, none of their low end stuff will explode or run out of spec.
If it's the Commander 650w, then it's a good unit. Hardware Secrets has a review of it.

It's a CWT PSH build; like the Corsair TX-750/TX-850 and VX550. Though it's modular which is a plus.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
If it's the Commander 650w, then it's a good unit. Hardware Secrets has a review of it.

It's a CWT PSH build; like the Corsair TX-750/TX-850 and VX550. Though it's modular which is a plus.

that's the one, cheers for the quick answer would rep you if I could


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sainesk* 
that's the one, cheers for the quick answer would rep you if I could









No problem man


----------



## Nawamin

ISO new PSU. Currently I have an Antec EA750 it did what it suppose to do for me. However I recently bought a new case to replace my Antec 300 and the new case is CM 690 II Advanced. I bought a new case because I am going to water cool and CM 690 II is about the biggest case I would like to have.

Long story short. My EA750 is 7.1" in length with that I won't be able to mount 240 RAD at the bottom of the case. 6.3" in length is the longest I can have in order for me to mount the 240 RAD.

Everything I have is listed on my rig sig. I'd like 750 unless you PSU pros think I can use less than 750.

What is your recommendation?

Physical size does matter and max is 6.3"... I hope this came out right









EDIT: I OC'ed on both CPU(4GHz) and GPU.


----------



## Tator Tot

True Power New 650w would be able to do the job at only 5.9"

Another option would be the Seasonic X-650 at 5.9" as well, but fully modular and 80+ Gold unlike the TPN-650


----------



## Nawamin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
True Power New 650w would be able to do the job at only 5.9"

Another option would be the Seasonic X-650 at 5.9" as well, but fully modular and 80+ Gold unlike the TPN-650

Thank you, so 650 is enough then. I bought most of my stuff from the local retailer, just like to support local first









Microcenter 10 min drive only have 750 version and I think is the same size (5.9" x 5.9" x 3.4"). I guess I will pick it up then.

Thank you kindly.


----------



## Tator Tot

Yeah a solid 650w would be enough.

And yeah the 750w is the same size.


----------



## CramComplex

@Tator Tot, any thoughts on the the Cougar brand?


----------



## Shub

Cougar is wholly owned by HEC. As such, it appears to be hit or miss.
Only the G700 and the S700 have been reviewed by people I trust and both seem like decent units:
http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/artic...ly-Review/1049
http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php...Story&reid=178


----------



## CramComplex

@Shub: interesting...hmm...maybe I should hold off until Boxing Day deals in Canada as I know that my Thermal Take TR2 750w PSU will be able to handle my sig rig for now...but not when the new AMD BD chips are out so I'm kinda looking at PSU's now...sleeve them then just plug in new upgrades to it


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CramComplex* 
@Tator Tot, any thoughts on the the Cougar brand?

Cougar units highly depend on series, and wattage.

GX Series is only good up till 900w
CMX Series is good up till 850w
SX Series is good

SE Series is solid

PowerX is crap

A Series is decent

S Series is again, good.

CM Series is good till 1000w, 1200w not tested

Power Series is good till 550w, higher wattage not tested.

RS Series not tested, probably crap.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shub* 
Cougar is wholly owned by HEC. As such, it appears to be hit or miss.
Only the G700 and the S700 have been reviewed by people I trust and both seem like decent units:
http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/artic...ly-Review/1049
http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php...Story&reid=178

More units have been reviewed than that; just not by English websites.


----------



## CramComplex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Cougar units highly depend on series, and wattage.

GX Series is only good up till 900w
CMX Series is good up till 850w 
SX Series is good

SE Series is solid

PowerX is crap

A Series is decent

S Series is again, good.

CM Series is good till 1000w, 1200w not tested

Power Series is good till 550w, higher wattage not tested.

RS Series not tested, probably crap.

More units have been reviewed than that; just not by English websites.


Cool thanks for the input as always...


----------



## Tator Tot

No problem


----------



## Nawamin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Yeah a solid 650w would be enough.

And yeah the 750w is the same size.



I went to Microcenter today to look for Antec TP 750 but I saw there were some Seasonic on their shelf, it was X-660 a 660W PSU. I didn't see 650 version of it but I bought the 660 anyway. I don't know if this is a newer version or older.

Open up the box and wow what with velvet bag?? Manual and everything look really nice tho. I have not power it up yet just installed. Right now I am doing the leak test on my water loop. I probably fire it up tomorrow or the weekend.


----------



## Tator Tot

The X-660 is the newer revision of the Seasonic X Series.

It will perform the exact same as the X-650, just a tad cheaper to make for Seasonic and also has a bit more power on the 12v rail.


----------



## monkeyman

Hey tator, out of all of your recommended 600-650w psu's which would you recommend the most? I'm trying to put together a new build but not spend over $75 on a new modular psu, which should hopefully clean up the inside of my cm690

If you could please point out 1 or 2 on newegg that would be really appreciated


----------



## Tator Tot

The best deal is the XFX XPS650w which is $65 after MIR w/ $5 shipping.

The only under $75 option is the OCZ ModXStream 600w but it's more like a 550w unit.

Your best option for the closest point to your budget is most likely the Rosewill Libertas 650w


----------



## monkeyman

Is the rosewill higher quality than the xfx??


----------



## Morizuno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *monkeyman*


Is the rosewill higher quality than the xfx??


No, but they aren't that bad


----------



## monkeyman

I was just wondering why tator recommended the rosewill vs the xfx which seems to have a nice deal going right now.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *monkeyman*


Is the rosewill higher quality than the xfx??


It's not; but some people don't like dealing with MIR's so I offered it as an alternative. It's a good unit.

Based on the same design as the RG630-S12 but built on a tweaked version of the platform for better performance/efficiency.


----------



## monkeyman

Thanks very much for the explanation, I was getting rather confused with all of the different options out there. I don't mind dealing with the MIR if I can get a good deal.

Does it make sense to spend a little more and get something like the Antec TruePower New TP-650 650W or will I be just as well off with the xfx?


----------



## Tator Tot

True Power New 650w is a slightly better unit; but honestly for $70 total after MIR the XFX is a better value. So I would just stick with it.

It's also got more modular cables.


----------



## -iceblade^

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*


do you guys know any psu that is completely modular ?


The seasonic X series is another


----------



## mikeaj

Which cheaper (hopefully under $60, definitely under $80; less cost is better) PSUs would you think are the most reliable for long-term 24/7 use under mostly idle/low loads? Max wattage is not really a concern. I'm just looking to recommend something to a friend who upgrades very infrequently and would just need to power, say, a stock Core i5-760, HD 5670, and maybe a couple PCI/PCI-E cards. i.e. a build that uses under 300W anyway. By long-term use, I mean 6+ years.

So what lower-price, lower-wattage PSUs would you expect to last the longest before having anything (including the fan) start to fail?

The Seasonic S12IIB have 5 year warranties, which looks like a good sign. I see that the Antec Neo Eco are based on that design--any reason to favor the S12IIB-branded units over similar derivatives? How about the Earthwatts 380D or any other unit? Which if any have ball bearing fans?

For that matter, what characteristics of a PSU determine its longevity? In my understanding it's the capacitor quality, soldering quality, airflow/heatsinks/heat dissipation for critical components, and overall design/components/redundancy. Of course, that list describes pretty much everything there is to know about the PSU except its color.







Does anybody have a more nuanced explanation?

Sorry for all the questions today. Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## AdvanSuper

Tator, I should be good with my PSU and 2x 470's or 480's, right?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper;11677141*
> Tator, I should be good with my PSU and 2x 470's or 480's, right?


Yeah you should be fine.


----------



## AdvanSuper

And a 3rd 470 would be too much, correct?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper;11686625*
> And a 3rd 470 would be too much, correct?


Yeah you'd want to look at a solid 800-850w PSU then.


----------



## Customx3

Do brands really matter for psu's? all the do is supply power. If a 500w of ____ brand and a 500w of a different _____ brand would one be better than the other if they both give off same amount?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Customx3;11694997*
> Do brands really matter for psu's? all the do is supply power. If a 500w of ____ brand and a 500w of a different _____ brand would one be better than the other if they both give off same amount?


That's a very hard question to answer.

Assuming that internally both units are 100% identical, brand warranties are customer service are identical, then no it wouldn't matter.
But the world is not such a place.

Corsair uses the same platform for the CX400 as they do for the VX450. That platform is also used in the Antec Earthwatts 430w (EA430, not to be confused with the EA430D or EA430D Green)

Though between the EA430 and CX400 youve got some minor differences on them even though they are both made on the Seasonic S12II platform. And some bigger differences when you compare to the Corsair VX450.

Sometimes, even when the OEM and build is the same you cannot assume it'll be just as good of a unit as this was proven with the Arctic Cooling 550RF which is still based on that same Seasonic S12II Platform, but has terrible build quality which leads to bad performance.

So in a sense, brand does matter. Build quality can vary between them; and thus performance of the unit.


----------



## Krusher33

In other words it's not the brand that matter. It's the build. IMO But Tator here does superb job of analyzing the reviews of each builds. If I tried... it would take me a lifetime to even understand.

Some brands use cheap builds and some brands use quality ones. And then there some brands that uses both cheap and quality ones.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33;11696226*
> In other words it's not the brand that matter. It's the build. IMO But Tator here does superb job of analyzing the reviews of each builds. If I tried... it would take me a lifetime to even understand.
> 
> Some brands use cheap builds and some brands use quality ones. And then there some brands that uses both cheap and quality ones.


Thanks









Honestly, there are good builds for all price ranges. You just have to find what's available for you at the price you're willing to spend.


----------



## DarkShooter

Need some help, which PSU can hold 4 GTX295 (Quad-SLI), an i7 950 in a gigabyte x58 board??


----------



## AdvanSuper

Are you sure you mean 4 295's? They are already dual GPU I don't think you can even use 4 295's at once. That would be 8 GPU's total and 1400 watts since according to Johnny Guru 2 295 cards pull 712 watts.

I don't even think 4 cards is even supported by nvidia.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkShooter;11714579*
> Need some help, which PSU can hold 4 GTX295 (Quad-SLI), an i7 950 in a gigabyte x58 board??


Quad-SLi would only be two of those cards.
Though with 4 you're looking at a 1200w PSU.

For two of them, I would look at a HX750, X-750, AX-750, XFX 750w Black Edition, Hale90 750w, Strider Plus 750w, or True Power New 750w


----------



## AdvanSuper

Are 4 295's even supported by nvidia to begin with though? That would be Octo-SLI lol.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper;11716319*
> Are 4 295's even supported by nvidia to begin with though? That would be Octo-SLI lol.


Not in SLi, but you can have 4 cards (8 GPU's total) running in one machine and be recognized by the drivers and usable by programs.


----------



## AdvanSuper

Tator, how's the Antec TruePower Quattro 1000w? Might be able to pick one up for pretty cheap if I do go Tri SLI 470's.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper*


Tator, how's the Antec TruePower Quattro 1000w? Might be able to pick one up for pretty cheap if I do go Tri SLI 470's.


It's a solid unit, but if you don't believe me you can check the review as well. 
http://www.pcper.com/article.php?aid=465

Though the 3.3v ripple is very high; and so is the 5VSB ripple.

Depending on the price it may or may not be worth it.


----------



## AdvanSuper

About $90 is the price. I'm not in a hurry to get it, but just wondering.

There are a few other PSU's as well. Only considering because their prices are low as well.

Seventeam ST-850PAF 850w
Seventeam ST-1200E-AF 1200w
Silverstone OP1000-E
Silverstone OP1200


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper;11720197*
> About $90 is the price. I'm not in a hurry to get it, but just wondering.
> 
> There are a few other PSU's as well. Only considering because their prices are low as well.
> 
> Seventeam ST-850PAF 850w
> Seventeam ST-1200E-AF 1200w
> Silverstone OP1000-E
> Silverstone OP1200


a 1k watt psu for $90? I would jump on that, sounds like a good deal


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper;11720197*
> About $90 is the price. I'm not in a hurry to get it, but just wondering.
> 
> There are a few other PSU's as well. Only considering because their prices are low as well.
> 
> Seventeam ST-850PAF 850w
> Seventeam ST-1200E-AF 1200w
> Silverstone OP1000-E
> Silverstone OP1200


The SevenTeam 1200w is pretty good with a little bit on the high side 12v rail, but still only 75% of spec so well within limits.

The Seventeam 850w has only been reviewed in Silverstone variety but sucked and did very badly in the testing.
http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=164

OP1000-E is a solid unit as well.

OP1200 never got reviewed and I do not have any idea on the internal build, so I can't say how good it is.

Honestly out of all of them the OP1000-E would probably be my choice.


----------



## AdvanSuper

Good to know! Thanks for the info as always!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper*


Good to know! Thanks for the info as always!


Actually, upon further inspection it looks like the OP1200 may be the same as the SevenTeam build I linked above.

I don't know for sure, this is just judging off looking through the back grill and fan but it's transient filter is the same and layout looks the same.

If anything the OP1200 may actually be a bit worse with only one fan (so higher temps and possibly lower efficiency, but 1% at most) but it'll be quieter in that regard.


----------



## dcshoejake

I'm surprised the Ultra X3 1KW isn't on there


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dcshoejake*


I'm surprised the Ultra X3 1KW isn't on there










It's an outdated unit, and is only widely available on Tigerdirect and eBay (Tigerdirect and Ultra are owned by the same company, by the way).


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dcshoejake;11731779*
> I'm surprised the Ultra X3 1KW isn't on there


Because I keep the list updated with units that are available in multiple regions (easily) and are in production currently.

Ultra's X3 line is not in production anymore.


----------



## Tator Tot

I forgot to mention but I got the list updated a few days ago; I am going to do a once over of it again sometime soon to make sure I got everything.

Time is squeezed but I'll be updating my guides, FAQ's, and Stickies as quickly as possible.

Either way; this guide will never be more than a month old. Some wording is going to be changed in the future to actual "Text" to make things a bit more clear on what Criteria I am using for this list and such.


----------



## CramComplex

Nice, I'm about to head out to buy a new PSU in a few ours...this update will hopefully help my purchasing during Boxing Week in Canada.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CramComplex*


Nice, I'm about to head out to buy a new PSU in a few ours...this update will hopefully help my purchasing during Boxing Week in Canada.


If you have any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## Asus11

im about to put a asus P5Q pro turbo MB in and some 2gb OCZ pc2 8500 1066mhz ram or maybe 4gb corasair in and try to OC the cpu to atleast 3.6 if I can..

whats the watts i'd need to do that? or would 300 still be fine?


----------



## Mattb2e

Just for those of you that are not aware of the current MIR and Promo code. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371026&Tpk=ea-750

The EA-750 can be had for $60.99 after $20 MIR, and %10 instant promo before 1/1/10. Free shipping is also available.


----------



## Wiish

Here is my build

AMD Athlon II x4 640 
Asus M4A87TD-USB3 
Kingston 1333 
Samsung Spinpoint F3
Gigabyte 6850 
SATA Samsung
antec 300

how much power do i need?
which power supplies should i get?

Antec Neo Eco 620C 620W
Silverstone Strider Plus 600W
Antec EarthWatts 500w or 650W 
OCZ ModXStream Pro 600W or 700w if 600w isnt enough

or if you have other suggestion, please do tell

this is a budget build so i would like to keep it as low as possible.

thanks


----------



## shinji2k

Anything on the recommended list around 500W would be plenty, I see nothing there that would require 600W+.

If you have a preferred Aussie retailer and a budget we could give a more specific recommendation based on price.


----------



## Robilar

No Seasonic M12D 850w? NCIX has had stock for quite some time (I bought two of them before XMAS).

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php...Story&reid=127

Given that its the same as the XFX black edition (and usually cheaper), it would make sense to add it as well.


----------



## Wiish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shinji2k;11873500*
> Anything on the recommended list around 500W would be plenty, I see nothing there that would require 600W+.
> 
> If you have a preferred Aussie retailer and a budget we could give a more specific recommendation based on price.


this is where i will buy the parts from
http://www.msy.com.au/Parts/PARTS.pdf
and if they dont have, i will get it here
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php

budget around 720 for tower only

anyway, im not here to ask about the build because it would be in a wrong thread,
I just wanna ask about the PSU


----------



## Wiish

Antec Neo Eco 620C 620W
Silverstone Strider Plus 600W
Antec EarthWatts 500w or 650W
OCZ ModXStream Pro 600W or 700w if 600w isnt enough

which one should i choose for my build ? anyone? tator?

thank you in advance


----------



## Tator Tot

Out of all of those the Antec NeoECO 620C is the best; though it does lack some PCIe cables.

The Silverstone Strider Plus 600w is also a great option.

I would avoid the OCZ ModXStream Pro 700w & Antec Earthwatts 650w.
EA650w isn't really a 650w PSU for a modern system because of the anemic 12v amperage and the MXS Pro 700w is really stretching that platform hard.


----------



## Rpg2

Any cheap and current recommendations for a system with a Athlon II X4 640 and GTX 460 768MB? I assume it'll be around 450W for both of those overclocked.

So far I've only looked at the CX430.

Props on the list by the way! This coupled with Phaedrus' PSU FAQ are incredibly useful! I am surprised that his FAQ/PSU threads aren't stickied!


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Try the Antec NeoECO 400W. Same thing as the old Corsair CX400.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rpg2;11887341*
> Any cheap and current recommendations for a system with a Athlon II X4 640 and GTX 460 768MB? I assume it'll be around 450W for both of those overclocked.
> 
> So far I've only looked at the CX430.
> 
> Props on the list by the way! This coupled with Phaedrus' PSU FAQ are incredibly useful! I am surprised that his FAQ/PSU threads aren't stickied!


You'll want to look closer to a 500-550w unit just to give yourself some breathing room.

Right now some of the best deals are on the Xigmatek NRP-PC602 & OCZ ModXStream Pro 600w


----------



## linkin93

Hey. Judging by my sig rig, is everything adequate? Some people tell me the 550w ain't enough...


----------



## Phaedrus2129

More than enough.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkin93;11887463*
> Hey. Judging by my sig rig, is everything adequate? Some people tell me the 550w ain't enough...


That unit is really a 500w; but like Phaedrus said, it's more than enough.


----------



## TheLaw

Hey,

So amidst all the CX430 controversy, I was almost thinking the CX430 belonged on the list...*gasp!*

For the price, it does pretty well. Maybe the ambient temperatures might have been a little misleading in JGs review, but overall, it did well. It's not like it's contending with an X-400, but FOR THE PRICE, it's pretty good. It can be had for $30, while a X-400 would set you back around $100 _more._

...Which is not to say we should all be running out getting CX430s...No...But if you seriously have an all around tight budget, it might not be bad. If you have a bigger budget for your entire computer, then get something else, but if you are trying to build something sub $400 or something, this might be an alright pick.


----------



## Tator Tot

I'm considering it; though to be honest in the >$50 range, there are just much better options.

It's really only worth it when they're on sale for $15-20 as they have no competition. But right now it's sitting in the $40-50 market.


----------



## JTD92

For the Earthwatt PSU isn't the non "D" model are better than the latter model?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JTD92*


For the Earthwatt PSU isn't the non "D" model are better than the latter model?


Yes, but they're not longer produced by Antec.

That's why they're not on the list.


----------



## Wiish

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Out of all of those the Antec NeoECO 620C is the best; though it does lack some PCIe cables.

The Silverstone Strider Plus 600w is also a great option.

I would avoid the OCZ ModXStream Pro 700w & Antec Earthwatts 650w. 
EA650w isn't really a 650w PSU for a modern system because of the anemic 12v amperage and the MXS Pro 700w is really stretching that platform hard.


ok thanks
so antec Neoeco is the one i should get

how about the modxtream 600watt?

is Corsair VX-550 better than NeoEco??

there is Antec TruePower TP-550 550W as well with a bit more dollars but if VX-550 or NeoEco is good enough, i will just get one of them and save some money

or do you have other recommendation?


----------



## Tator Tot

ModXStream Pro 600w is realistically more like a 550w because of the 12v amperage. It's not a bad unit but the NeoECO is better.

I would get the NeoECO it's about the same (performance wise) as the VX550 but it has more wattage to it.

The TruePower New 550w & Silverstone Strider Plus 600w would be the best options.


----------



## Wiish

ok then NeoEco it is..
thanks

also i heard that Strider 600w is actually 500w just like what you said about ModXstream 600w.
is it true??


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiish;11894508*
> ok then NeoEco it is..
> thanks
> 
> also i heard that Strider 600w is actually 500w just like what you said about ModXstream 600w.
> is it true??


It's more like a 550w; but it's an excellent performing unit that actually tested just 0.2% below 80+ Silver

For it's performance, I have a hard time knocking it for it being over-rated.

Though it can do it's full labeled output phenomenally. It is also fully modular (meaning every cable can disconnect from it) which is a HUGE bonus to some. And when you are cleaning out your case (or just blowing dust out of the PSU) it can be a big help.


----------



## H8R-AID

I have a 1.5 year old build that I recently made some additions to and I'm a pretty sure I'm at a brick wall in terms of subsequent upgrades/overclocking and I'm looking for some guidance.

My Build
- Antec 300 Case w/ 3x 120mm fans and 1x 140mm fan
- GA-EP45C-DS3R
- Q9550 - stock settings
- 2x 2GB DDR2 1066
- 2x WD Blue 500GB HDD in Raid 0
- 1x Samsung 22X DVD-RW
- CrossFire = 1x XFX 5770 and 1x Asus 5770
- SoundBlaster X-FI
- Mugen cooler w/ 120mm fan

The current PSU is an 600w OCZ StealthXStream (OCZ600SXS) that has been in use for about 1.5 years. For forward thinking consideration, here are some "to-dos" and "might-dos" on the horizon.
- healthy overclock (...I have the itch)
- case fan controller
- TV tuner w/ additional 1TB HDD

Thank you in advance for your feedback.


----------



## LiquidKaos

I just grabbed an Antec Earthwatts 750 for $69 after rebate.. not sure how that doesn't make the list?


----------



## LiquidKaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H8R-AID;11895146*
> 
> The current PSU is an 600w OCZ StealthXStream (OCZ600SXS) that has been in use for about 1.5 years. For forward thinking consideration, here are some "to-dos" and "might-dos" on the horizon.
> - healthy overclock (...I have the itch)
> - case fan controller
> - TV tuner w/ additional 1TB HDD
> 
> Thank you in advance for your feedback.


Your OCZ600SXS can actually handle 700-750 watts. The problem is dispersing the load over the 4 rails. I ran this power supply for 2 years completely silent, cool running, flawless with 4.0ghz overclocked dual core, 4 drives, 4GB RAM, 9800GT and 5750 overclocked (later). She can easily push handle what you have now and theoretically keep going.

I upgraded to the Antec 750 because it was on sale for $69 after MIR -- and it was convenient having 4 PCIE connectors so I didn't have to purchase an adapter and figure out which rail to place it on. (The two PCIE connectors on your OCZ 600 are on the same rail - FYI)


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiquidKaos;11895151*
> I just grabbed an Antec Earthwatts 750 for $69 after rebate.. not sure how that doesn't make the list?


Because it's $69 after rebate, not before the rebate, and doesn't have the 12v amperage, or performance to justify the price.

Full load puts the ripple of the unit between 115mv and 135mv

Which anything above 120mv is out of spec, and 115mv is very high for the cost of the unit.

Rosewill Xtreme Series 750w, Corsair TX750, Antec HCG-750, Antec TP-750, & OCZ Fatal1ty 750w are all priced in that same $90-$110 price range and all better units.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H8R-AID;11895146*
> I have a 1.5 year old build that I recently made some additions to and I'm a pretty sure I'm at a brick wall in terms of subsequent upgrades/overclocking and I'm looking for some guidance.
> 
> My Build
> - Antec 300 Case w/ 3x 120mm fans and 1x 140mm fan
> - GA-EP45C-DS3R
> - Q9550 - stock settings
> - 2x 2GB DDR2 1066
> - 2x WD Blue 500GB HDD in Raid 0
> - 1x Samsung 22X DVD-RW
> - CrossFire = 1x XFX 5770 and 1x Asus 5770
> - SoundBlaster X-FI
> - Mugen cooler w/ 120mm fan
> 
> The current PSU is an 600w OCZ StealthXStream (OCZ600SXS) that has been in use for about 1.5 years. For forward thinking consideration, here are some "to-dos" and "might-dos" on the horizon.
> - healthy overclock (...I have the itch)
> - case fan controller
> - TV tuner w/ additional 1TB HDD
> 
> Thank you in advance for your feedback.


You are fine with that unit. You could upgrade to HD6850's or GTX 460 1GB (not SE models) in SLi/Crossfire and be just fine.

So those planned upgrades are just fine.


----------



## H8R-AID

Thank you LiquidKaos and Tator Tot for your responses. I'm really glad I do not have to get another PSU in the near future.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H8R-AID;11895464*
> Thank you LiquidKaos and Tator Tot for your responses. I'm really glad I do not have to get another PSU in the near future.


You'll only have to upgrade or change units if yours dies


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;11895249*
> Because it's $69 after rebate, not before the rebate, and doesn't have the 12v amperage, or performance to justify the price.
> 
> Full load puts the ripple of the unit between 115mv and 135mv
> 
> Which anything above 120mv is out of spec, and 115mv is very high for the cost of the unit.


The 135mV was in Jonny's +12V heavy crossload, and he said himself that the measurement was off by several milivolts. In addition, Paul's testing showed a maximum of 95mV, which isn't terrible at all.

Actually though, looking at these Antec Earthwatts reviews... something reminds me of something... Aha! brb


----------



## funcut

Is Seasonic enough for Gtx 460 Hawk Talon Attack+ Phenom X4 955(both with little OC)?


----------



## Sainesk

so that in-win commander I asked you about Tator finally arrived









nice and heavy, I just have another question, would you say it's better, about the same, or worse than the PSU I currently have in my sig rig?

wondering if I should switch it out, think it looks better...


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funcut;11899198*
> Is Seasonic enough for Gtx 460 Hawk Talon Attack+ Phenom X4 955(both with little OC)?


Well I don't know, SeaSonic has made over a hundred PC power supplies over the years, certainly some will suffice and others won't.

Which model # is yours?


----------



## funcut

Seasonic 430w


----------



## Phaedrus2129

S12II Bronze?


----------



## funcut

It's Seasonic 430w S12


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Huh, haven't seen an S12 430W in a while.

Anyway, yeah it should do what you need it to do.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*


The 135mV was in Jonny's +12V heavy crossload, and he said himself that the measurement was off by several milivolts. In addition, Paul's testing showed a maximum of 95mV, which isn't terrible at all.

Actually though, looking at these Antec Earthwatts reviews... something reminds me of something... Aha! brb


What did it remind you of?

EDIT: Also it was Wolf, not Jonny doing the review. 
And it was hitting between 107mv and 121mv on the Progressive Load tests.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sainesk*


so that in-win commander I asked you about Tator finally arrived









nice and heavy, I just have another question, would you say it's better, about the same, or worse than the PSU I currently have in my sig rig?

wondering if I should switch it out, think it looks better...










SS-650HT is a solid build; I'd say it's marginally better than the InWin Commander, though not by a whole lot.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


SS-650HT is a solid build; I'd say it's marginally better than the InWin Commander, though not by a whole lot.


thanks again


----------



## Farih

maybe add a few PSU's from Bequiet, some dark power pro models are very good

the dark power pro 650W is seasonic like good









http://www.guru3d.com/article/bequie...class-review/9

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/b...Pro750W/5.html


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih;11903406*
> maybe add a few PSU's from Bequiet, some dark power pro models are very good
> 
> the dark power pro 650W is seasonic like good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/article/bequiet-dark-power-pro-650w-first-class-review/9
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/beQuiet/DarkPowerPro750W/5.html


A few things:

1.) Those are DarkPower Pro P7's which are no longer made.
- DPP P8 & DPP P9 are out

2.) They are not made by Seasonic, but instead made by FSP.
- DPP P4, P5, P6 were made by Topower. DPP P7, P8, & P9 are made by FSP
- FSP currently makes all of BeQuiet!'s units.

3.) Those are not competent reviews.

I'd consider adding them if BeQuiet had more market availability. They do not though; limited to mostly the European market with on a few exposures to the US market under the Bgears brand.

On the other hand; units on the list are available in the North American, Asian, & European markets. Along with Oceania; except for a few units.


----------



## mikeaj

Anybody know anything about the Super Flower Amazon units, particularly the lower-wattage varieties (450W, etc.)? There seem to be quite a number of models across a range of wattages, so I assume they can't all be the same exact platform. I saw one being recommended somewhere in another forum as a low-budget option.

I know SuperFlower has that good 80 Plus Gold platform used by NZXT, Kingwin, etc., but I don't know anything about any of the other units. All I found was an anandtech review for a pre-production 650W Amazon unit:
http://www.anandtech.com/show/2643

Do the DC output results look suspicious to anyone else?


----------



## Tator Tot

The SuperFlower Amazon platform is pretty good.

You'll really only find reviews of the higher wattage units used by Kingwin and a few other companies. (As most people don't care about low wattage unit reviews unless the units are special, like being fanless.)

Either way; those ripple results look off because they are on a 10u/S timebase.

The Kingwin Mach 1 700w is of the same platform and we can see that it only hit around 40mv at full load on the ripple.
450w will be around 30mv then at full load. 5v & 3.3v ripple will be about the same.

It's only a rough guess, could be a bit higher or lower but it's all the same design overall so ripple usually follows a rising trend with a platform. Lower the DC wattage, lower the ripple.

Either way, it's a solid unit.


----------



## mikeaj

Ah, thanks for the informative reply.

I'm kind of ashamed I didn't catch the timebase on the scope shots. Usually anybody using a scope sets the timebase to whatever shows the most interesting results? At least, that's the way I've always done it (I hope).


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj;11915559*
> Ah, thanks for the informative reply.
> 
> I'm kind of ashamed I didn't catch the timebase on the scope shots. Usually anybody using a scope sets the timebase to whatever shows the most interesting results? At least, that's the way I've always done it (I hope).


Well normally the timebase is at 2ms. For most reviews at least.


----------



## 1337LutZ

Just ordered a CoolerMaster Silent Pro M700 for a friend of mine. I read reviews and they seemed pretty well. Any comments or tips on this particulair PSU?


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1337LutZ;11948452*
> Just ordered a CoolerMaster Silent Pro M700 for a friend of mine. I read reviews and they seemed pretty well. Any comments or tips on this particulair PSU?


I own the same one, the only review I was able to find was for the 600w model.
http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story4&reid=134
I cant imagine that the 700w unit is too different from the 600w unit.
They are decent units, but are a bit overpriced, compared to similar units performance wise. Myself personally, I was limited to what was available locally, and it was much cheaper than the Corsair units at Best Buy, so I jumped on it.

@Tator, or Phaedrus, Do you guys know if this PSU is made by CM, or is it an OEM that JG just happened to not mention in the review?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1337LutZ;11948452*
> Just ordered a CoolerMaster Silent Pro M700 for a friend of mine. I read reviews and they seemed pretty well. Any comments or tips on this particulair PSU?


Well for the OEM question; it's made by OEM'd by Enhance though the design is said to have come from a collaboration by Enhance and CoolerMaster (though I'm not sure how much truth can be held to that.)
It's not a standard Enhance design.

It's got decent ripple (better than typical Cooler Master) and is realistically only a 650w PSU because of the anemic 12v rail.

Either way, it's the same platform as the Silent Pro M600 but no real reviews of it.


----------



## 1337LutZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Well for the OEM question; it's made by OEM'd by Enhance though the design is said to have come from a collaboration by Enhance and CoolerMaster (though I'm not sure how much truth can be held to that.)
It's not a standard Enhance design.

It's got decent ripple (better than typical Cooler Master) and is realistically only a 650w PSU because of the anemic 12v rail.

Either way, it's the same platform as the Silent Pro M600 but no real reviews of it.


http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/p..._modular_psu/1

Found this one, and it seemed pretty good. However theres no real ripple testing etc.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1337LutZ*


http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/p..._modular_psu/1

Found this one, and it seemed pretty good. However theres no real ripple testing etc.


There's only limited testing done on it; from the reviews with ripple testing it's limited entirely to Anadtech's review which wasn't done properly.


----------



## 1337LutZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


There's only limited testing done on it; from the reviews with ripple testing it's limited entirely to Anadtech's review which wasn't done properly.


Hmm yea i understand









Well from my understanding it wasnt that bad of a buy







and it actually performs quite well + its modular


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1337LutZ*


Hmm yea i understand









Well from my understanding it wasnt that bad of a buy







and it actually performs quite well + its modular










Oh no, it's a solid unit. Will perform in spec and work pretty well. It's more or less a side grade to your TX650 though. 
Performance will be about the same; but it is modular.


----------



## 1337LutZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;11953438*
> Oh no, it's a solid unit. Will perform in spec and work pretty well. It's more or less a side grade to your TX650 though.
> Performance will be about the same; but it is modular.


Yea, its for a friend tough (hes upgrading from a Recom 550W







) , and was even cheaper then the TX650W









Thanks for the comments!


----------



## Tator Tot

no problem


----------



## arthurr

Considering the Antec 650w New Power, would it be alright for Crossfire 6950s with an OC'd Sandybridge/Bulldozer (thinking about future upgrades). Thanks


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arthurr*


Considering the Antec 650w New Power, would it be alright for Crossfire 6950s with an OC'd Sandybridge/Bulldozer (thinking about future upgrades). Thanks










There's the Neo Power 650w & True Power New 650w
Which unit are you talking about?

Either way I would suggest looking at a 700-750w unit instead.


----------



## arthurr

Was talking about the True Power but I'll look in to 700-750w units then, cheers.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arthurr*


Was talking about the True Power but I'll look in to 700-750w units then, cheers.


What's your budget? And what are you looking for in the unit?


----------



## arthurr

Around Â£50-Â£80 so $77-$124 I believe. Admittedly I don't know much about PSUs, so preferably:

- Support for Crossfire 6950s and AMD's future Bulldozer (or Sandy bridge)
- Modular, my current cable management is abysmal! 
- Reliable brand I guess, my current one is on its way out and I'm surprised it's lasted that long

Does look like I may need to spend a bit more for a decent 750w.


----------



## Tator Tot

The best unit in that price bracket is the XFX Pro Series 750w.

Though it's not modular and a close runner up is the OCZ Fatal1ty 750w which is modular.


----------



## arthurr

Thank you very much for the suggestions, I'll look in to both of them now.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arthurr*


Thank you very much for the suggestions, I'll look in to both of them now.










No problem, reviews of both are in the first post


----------



## DBL_Helix

A friend of mine is looking to upgrade from a Radeon X300 to a Radeon 5670. He currently has a 305W power supply and I told him to upgrade to at least a 400W.

I was going to recommend the CX430 though not a lot of people seem to be really happy with it. Was looking for something less than $60.

Thanks


----------



## Mattb2e

The CX430 isnt a bad unit, its not a stellar one however. It would be more than sufficient for his build, usually its more expensive than what its at now on the Egg. If you refer to the first page of this thread, under the 400-499w section, there is a list of very good units, some of them within the price your looking for before shipping.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DBL_Helix*


A friend of mine is looking to upgrade from a Radeon X300 to a Radeon 5670. He currently has a 305W power supply and I told him to upgrade to at least a 400W.

I was going to recommend the CX430 though not a lot of people seem to be really happy with it. Was looking for something less than $60.

Thanks


For that price area you can get better units with longer warranties.

I would suggest the RG530-S12 from Rosewill's Green Series. 
The Antec NeoECO 520C would be an amazing option, shipping puts it just a few $$ above $60 but I would highly suggest getting it above anything else for that price bracket.


----------



## Krusher33

I've had a Rosewill Green for awhile now and have been especially pleased with it. Still quiet.

What I mean by "still quiet" is no complaint about noise from the wife yet.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33;11986493*
> I've had a Rosewill Green for awhile now and have been especially pleased with it. Still quiet.
> 
> What I mean by "still quiet" is no complaint about noise from the wife yet.


The Golf Fans inside the Green Series units are incredibly quiet. Very nice little guys


----------



## Vuashke

hey guys, i apologise for not searching but whenever i try to search overclock.net, i get hit with a white page and a 'maintenance' text :C

anyways, i have a question regarding the silverstone strider (850watts) PSU. is there any reason why this one is so cheap? its $175 in australia, $3 less than the corsair tx850 and has the added boons of being modular and silver plus rated. anything i need to watch out for? i know it's recommended in this thread, but i just wanted to check haha


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vuashke;12004288*
> hey guys, i apologise for not searching but whenever i try to search overclock.net, i get hit with a white page and a 'maintenance' text :C
> 
> anyways, i have a question regarding the silverstone strider (850watts) PSU. is there any reason why this one is so cheap? its $175 in australia, $3 less than the corsair tx850 and has the added boons of being modular and silver plus rated. anything i need to watch out for? i know it's recommended in this thread, but i just wanted to check haha


It's a great unit, if you check the first post you can see this review linked.


----------



## Acroma

All of the Corsair links are broken. Well I'm not sure if all of them are but most don't work.


----------



## Farih

i am about to buy a new 850W PSU, first i thought about the Corsair AX-850 but then i saw the silverstone strider beeing reviewed pretty good to and its 40 euro less then the AX-850.

Is there any reason i should pick the AX-850 above the strider plus 850 ?

The PSU will come in sig below only with 1 extra 5870 matrix or 2 6950's


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acroma;12025503*
> All of the Corsair links are broken. Well I'm not sure if all of them are but most don't work.


They just did a website overhaul so it crashed all the links unfortunately; in my next update I'll get them all back up. I need to add website links for some of the other units as well.

I'll probably get around to that tomorrow.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih;12026797*
> i am about to buy a new 850W PSU, first i thought about the Corsair AX-850 but then i saw the silverstone strider beeing reviewed pretty good to and its 40 euro less then the AX-850.
> 
> Is there any reason i should pick the AX-850 above the strider plus 850 ?
> 
> The PSU will come in sig below only with 1 extra 5870 matrix or 2 6950's


If you're not stuck on fully modular units; HX750 & XFX Black Edition 750w are both cheaper than the AX750
The Strider Plus 750w is fully modular and cheaper as well.

Between a Strider Plus 850 & AX-850 there's not a whole lot of difference. AX-850 has lower ripple (but it's marginal at best) and slightly better voltage regulation on the 12v rail.

I would probably just go for the AX-850 if you have the money; but if you need to save your pennies and don't really care about the looks of the wires then the Strider Plus 850w is an excellent unit

Though like I said before, you don't need that much power; downgrade to a 750w and you'll be more than fine.


----------



## tagurtoast

I think the corsair HX series and TX series should still be in the listing even if there is a newer AX model. It doesnt mean that it is better in all areas


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tagurtoast;12027439*
> I think the corsair HX series and TX series should still be in the listing even if there is a newer AX model. It doesnt mean that it is better in all areas


No, in fact that HX750 & HX850 are BETTER units than the AX 750 & AX 850.
The difference is; HX 750 & HX850 are no longer produced.

TX Series units are no longer in the listing because they are old and dated for the times.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;12027376*
> They just did a website overhaul so it crashed all the links unfortunately; in my next update I'll get them all back up. I need to add website links for some of the other units as well.
> 
> I'll probably get around to that tomorrow.
> 
> If you're not stuck on fully modular units; HX750 & XFX Black Edition 750w are both cheaper than the AX750
> The Strider Plus 750w is fully modular and cheaper as well.
> 
> Between a Strider Plus 850 & AX-850 there's not a whole lot of difference. AX-850 has lower ripple (but it's marginal at best) and slightly better voltage regulation on the 12v rail.
> 
> I would probably just go for the AX-850 if you have the money; but if you need to save your pennies and don't really care about the looks of the wires then the Strider Plus 850w is an excellent unit
> 
> Though like I said before, you don't need that much power; downgrade to a 750w and you'll be more than fine.


Thx for detailed awnser.

Are you very sure a quality 750W unit will be enough ? i do like to push my overclocks very far.
And i go from 1 5870 to 2x 5870 or 2 6950's

when i i use PSU calculator lite is says my system will use 675W [including CPU O.C] i thought a 750W will be pushing it then.


----------



## Tator Tot

1.) Don't trust PSU Calculators
2.) Your system in any gaming environment will never even come close to fully taxing it. In folding you'll get close, but you still won't be taxing every element.
3.) Most definitely, a 750w will be more than enough.

And for the price, $100 after rebate, the XFX Black Edition 750w gets my vote hands down for best 750w unit on the market as of this moment.


----------



## Farih

Damn i cant +rep you !!!

do apreciate the help though









i cant order from newegg becuase they dont ship to holland.

This is some good PSU's i can get

i can get a Corsair AX-750 for 134,- euro [been opened before, normal price is 156,-]
A Silverstone Strider 850 for 130,-
A silverstone strider 750 for 114,-
A CM Pro M gold 800 for 154,-
OCZ Fatality 750 for 97,-


----------



## VW_TDI_02

I'd go with the AX750 if you don't mind buying open box.


----------



## Farih

No i dont mind, i still get the same ****ty warranty lol [reseller]

all i want is a stable modulair and silent PSU, i am tempted to get the open box AX-750 to


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Farih*


Damn i cant +rep you !!!

do apreciate the help though









i cant order from newegg becuase they dont ship to holland.

This is some good PSU's i can get

i can get a Corsair AX-750 for 134,- euro [been opened before, normal price is 156,-]
A Silverstone Strider 850 for 130,-
A silverstone strider 750 for 114,-
A CM Pro M gold 800 for 154,-
OCZ Fatality 750 for 97,-


Ah, sorry about not noticing that.

For the prices listed; the Strider Plus 750w is your best value unit.

The AX 750's only real benefits are 1-2% greater efficiency at full load, 4 year longer warranty, and all black cables. 
If that's worth 20 Euro's to you, then I would go for it.

The OCZ Fatal1ty 750w is a solid unit for >100, but there's a lot about it that's only so-so. A good cheap 750w modular PSU; but I would only recommend it if your budget is really tight.


----------



## Farih

i am not on a tight budget but i also use my computers as demo's for custumors.
most custumors are interested in High quality for low prices and if it looks good then its even easier to sell.

i think i would go for the silverstone strider then, seems to me thats one PSU i can show and recommend my custumors as a somewhat cheap but high quality PSU.

Is 750w also still enough if i get 6950's and unlock them to 6970's ?

sorry for all the qeustions but i am going to spend alot again and like components to be top notch and good enough to act as demo's for custumors.

Again thx for help so far


----------



## excelerater

Im still using a 4 year old OCZ
I guess they suck ....


----------



## Tator Tot

Yes, it'll be enough.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *excelerater;12030804*
> Im still using a 4 year old OCZ
> I guess they suck ....


Depends on the unit; some OCZ's are good. Some were great, others were just good. And others were mediocre.


----------



## allikat

A good 750 will run dual GTX580s entirely comfortably. In fact it will run any dual GPU setup you care to name happily. A decent 650w unit will run a pair of 460s/570s/5850/5870 etc just fine. It's when you get into the top end cards that you need more.

I've just ordered myself the Silverstone Strider+ 850, because it was not much more than the 750, I wanted overkill and fully modular. (And I'm a Silverstone fan







)
I plan on a second 460 (or a pair of 560s or 570s if work is plentiful) and upgrading my water cooling loop a lot. Plus my water pump doesn't like my current PSU. Topology changes FTW


----------



## Farih

Lol they just made the open box AX750 a bit cheaper, just 7 euro more then strider 750

So i thought i just had to take it and ordered it together with 2 6950's


----------



## G woodlogger

I think the silverstone might be best for noise. Any one know?


----------



## allikat

Corsair AX and Seasonic X series are about the best for noise you can get.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G woodlogger*


I think the silverstone might be best for noise. Any one know?


The Strider Plus units of last year were very quiet.

Seasonic X-Series (and Corsair's AX Series, since they're the same design) are the quietest units out there right now with some of the most aggressive fan profiles yet.


----------



## enorbet2

Greetz
Besides getting a really good PSU (since they run everything) it is also possible to improve voltage stability and longevity of almost any unit, and even likely reduce CPU temps and increase your overclock potential.

PC Power & Cooling points out that many manufacturers rate their PSUs at far below common operating temps. So you either get one rated at higher temps or, just as with a CPU, reduce temps as much as possible since heat is the enemy of all electronics, even heaters. You could simply add a fan and improve airflow or -

You could add a fan right on the PSU if it only has one, or upgrade the one it has. You could mod the PSU fan electronics so you can control RPM if yours doesn't have that feature but reduces voltage from 12v to like 7v to make it quiet. You could increase heatsink surface area in the PSU but that is a hairier mod not for the inexperienced.
- or -

You could mod your case so that the PSU draws air not from the vicinity of the CPU (which disturbs airflow through the CPUs HS/Fan most often anyway) but from outside (un- pre-heated) air.

Bottom Line? Cooler is..... well...cooler!


----------



## Tator Tot

The best thing you could do is just buy a different case.


----------



## AdvanSuper

Tator, I need some advice. For some reason I can't power up my 2nd 470 with the main pci-e cables or modular ones. Nothings changed except I have a MCP 655 vario pump, the 2nd 470 and a 3rd ultra kaze.

The PSU should be enough I did have 3 260's on it with no issues.


----------



## Tator Tot

Have you swapped GPU's to make sure the second card isn't defective at all?
Also, have you tried different PCIe slots?

MCP-655 has a kick on of 6A max, so that's 72w from the pump; but only for a second. 
Ultra Kaze's are 0.6A / 7.2w per fan.

GTX 470's will only kick on about 30% of their total power draw, i7 should only draw around 60% max.


----------



## AdvanSuper

Yes they both work fine when I use the main pci-e cables on them. Basically swap the cables to test them and they work fine separately.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper*


Yes they both work fine when I use the main pci-e cables on them. Basically swap the cables to test them and they work fine separately.


Check the modular cables for any splits or defects in the pins.


----------



## AdvanSuper

It won't even work with the molex to pci-e adapters.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper*


It won't even work with the molex to pci-e adapters.


Go to a profile in your BIOS that doesn't have an overclock on it and then try booting with both GPU's.

Power wise, there is enough. This is a problem with the setup itself.


----------



## AdvanSuper

Did thatand unplugged some hard drives still nothing. I tested the modular cables on the 2nd card and it boots fine. For some reason it just doesn't work with 2 470's plugged in.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper*


Did thatand unplugged some hard drives still nothing. I tested the modular cables on the 2nd card and it boots fine. For some reason it just doesn't work with 2 470's plugged in.


The only thing I can think of is the XFX units have weird OCP trip-point issue that can cause problems.

Have you tried moving the modular connectors to different spots on the modular PCB?


----------



## AdvanSuper

I just booted with both cards working... I had to take off 2 140mm fans, 3 HD's cathodes and take off my OC.

Right now all I have running on it is 3 UK's, MCP 655, Stock clocks, and 2 470's. It's not like the 470's are under load so I don't see why it can't boot. I'll try swapping the modular cables around.

At least I know it's not the cards and possibly the PSU...


----------



## ASSEMbler

Can a bad modular cable damage a psu? I had my system try to power on/off every two seconds. It turned out to be a bad modular cable, once pulled the system boots.

However the system will hang if I turn on my aux scythe ultrakaze, it draws .53 amps

If I have it on at boot, no problems.


----------



## Tator Tot

Your PSU is a piece of crap that can only output 450w of power in spec. You can read a review here 

Though a bad modular cable, if a protection kicks in (like it did on yoru unit) will not damage anything.


----------



## ASSEMbler

I can only exchange this at microcenter. They carry odd models, never what people want.

I can pick from these

High Current Gamer Series HCG-620 620W 89
PC Power & Cooling Silencer Mk II 650 Watt 99
Builder Series CMPSU-600CX 600 Watt 79
OCZ Technology ModXStream Pro 600W 59
OCZ Technology StealthXStream 2 700 59
OCZ Technology 700 Watt GameXStream 85
Gaming Series 700 Watt High Performance 89
550 Watt Fatal1ty Series Modular 59
PC Power & Cooling Silencer Mk II 500 69


----------



## Krusher33

My gosh. I didn't know MC was such a big fan of OCZ's.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ASSEMbler*


I can only exchange this at microcenter. They carry odd models, never what people want.

I can pick from these

High Current Gamer Series HCG-620 620W 89
PC Power & Cooling Silencer Mk II 650 Watt 99
Builder Series CMPSU-600CX 600 Watt 79
OCZ Technology ModXStream Pro 600W 59
OCZ Technology StealthXStream 2 700 59
OCZ Technology 700 Watt GameXStream 85
Gaming Series 700 Watt High Performance 89
550 Watt Fatal1ty Series Modular 59
PC Power & Cooling Silencer Mk II 500 69


Corsair Gaming Series 700w or PC Power & Cooling Silencer MK II 650w would be my choice.

The PC Power & Cooling units has a 2 year longer warranty. Though performance & build quality are about equal. The PCP&C unit also has better efficiency.

Do not get the StealthXStream II, ModXStream Pro, or GameXStream units, they are all mediocre. 
The Fatal1ty 550w is also a mediocre unit that's over-rated.

Silencer MK II 500w is is plenty for your system and a solid unit, same with the High Current Gamer 620w

The Corsair CX600 is crap, don't get it.


----------



## AdvanSuper

Tator, what should be the next course of action since I can boot up both 470's with basically half the system unplugged.

I also have them under full load folding right now.


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper;12056665*
> Tator, what should be the next course of action since I can boot up both 470's with basically half the system unplugged.
> 
> I also have them under full load folding right now.


Get a quality power supply


----------



## AdvanSuper

That's funny.


----------



## shinji2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;12055954*
> The Fatal1ty 550w is also a mediocre unit that's over-rated.
> 
> Silencer MK II 500w is is plenty for your system and a solid unit


But... they are the same thing. I seriously doubt there are any significant differences between the two (apart from OCZ calling it a 550W and PC Power calling it a 500W).


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper*


Tator, what should be the next course of action since I can boot up both 470's with basically half the system unplugged.

I also have them under full load folding right now.


Honestly, I'm at a loss. You could try to RMA it to see if you have success with a different unit.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shinji2k*


But... they are the same thing. I seriously doubt there are any significant differences between the two (apart from OCZ calling it a 550W and PC Power calling it a 500W).


PCP&C unit uses better caps on the secondary design, and it has some updated bits to it; most notably, better caps on the secondary (Ltec & Teapo vs NCC) and it's based on the -BR revision of that platform which uses a 3 layer PCB.

It's also not an over-rated unit which carries a longer warranty.


----------



## AdvanSuper

As am I.

What should I use for a replacement while it's out for RMA? I can get a Kingwin Mach 1 1000W on Newegg for $139.99 shipped. Or a BFG EX1000 for $99, but no warranty and if it needed to be sold again resale value would be crap I'd assume. I'm open to any other reasonably priced options as well.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper*   As am I.

What should I use for a replacement while it's out for RMA? I can get a Kingwin Mach 1 1000W on Newegg for $139.99 shipped. Or a BFG EX1000 for $99, but no warranty and if it needed to be sold again resale value would be crap I'd assume. I'm open to any other reasonably priced options as well.  
Rosewill's Bronze Series 1000w would be the lowest I would go in the 1kw range. 
Though at full 12v load, ripple is hitting near or right at spec for that platform.

But you won't go that high, on the flip side it will be modular.

Though if you want to get a unit with re-sale value; I'd pick up a    TX 950  for $150 with a $25 MIR and free shipping.


----------



## AdvanSuper

Heh, oddly enough I just plugged everything in on my PC and it booted with both GPU's working. I'm thinking the PSU is definitely flaky now.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper*


Heh, oddly enough I just plugged everything in on my PC and it booted with both GPU's working. I'm thinking the PSU is definitely flaky now.


That seems odd, I would run it for a bit and see how it goes, it's possible that something is plugged in differently and is not hitting that OCP trigger this time.

I wouldn't go out and buy a new unit just yet; but if does give you more problems I would look at picking up a unit just to run the 1 470 for the time being; instead of going all out on a high wattage unit.


----------



## AdvanSuper

True. I was just playing mafia maxed out @ 2048x1536 and full load. I'll stress test with FurMark later and Folding to see what happens.


----------



## jdcrispe95

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VW_TDI_02*


Get a quality power supply


Seasonic 850watt 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-102-_-Product


----------



## PsychoKilla666

Hey all, I am currently planning some upgrades for my system

I am buying my friends 5970 crossfire setup and want to add it to
X6 OC 4ghz
10 HDD
2 SSD
4x 4GB XMS3
2x Asus U3S6 pci-e
1x Creative X-Fi Music

My choice would be CM Gold Pro 1200 or AX1200
However, if you guys think that is overkill and I could get away with
Tx950 or Rosewill Bronze 1k I would love to save a couple greenbacks


----------



## jdcrispe95

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PsychoKilla666*


Hey all, I am currently planning some upgrades for my system

I am buying my friends 5970 crossfire setup and want to add it to
X6 OC 4ghz
10 HDD
2 SSD
4x 4GB XMS3
2x Asus U3S6 pci-e
1x Creative X-Fi Music

My choice would be CM Gold Pro 1200 or AX1200
However, if you guys think that is overkill and I could get away with
Tx950 or Rosewill Bronze 1k I would love to save a couple greenbacks



Definitely get the AX1200.


----------



## Riks

I'd recommend the TT W0171 1500w for the list

http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/p...0171_atx_psu/5


----------



## Tator Tot

The Corsair AX1200 or the Antec High Current Pro 1200w would be the best choice for 1200w units. The Sparkle Gold Class 1250w would also be a solid choice. Just depending on which is the cheaper of the 3.

The Cooler Master Silent Pro Gold 1200w is a good unit, but it's not a great unit like the others listed above.

Though you could run that system with a 1000w easily; so I would recommend the Sparkle Gold Class 1000w


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Riks*


I'd recommend the TT W0171 1500w for the list

http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/p...0171_atx_psu/5


3 things: 
1.) That's an outdated unit with an extremely high price. That's also going to be replaced soon by the ToughpowerXT 1475w (same 12v amperage)
2.) It's ripple boarders right on spec
3.) It's only available to people with 230v AC Voltage. 
So it's not available in North America or many Asian countries.


----------



## PsychoKilla666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jdcrispe95*


Definitely get the AX1200.










Thanks ^_^

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


The Corsair AX1200 or the Antec High Current Pro 1200w would be the best choice for 1200w units. The Sparkle Gold Class 1250w would also be a solid choice. Just depending on which is the cheaper of the 3.

The Cooler Master Silent Pro Gold 1200w is a good unit, but it's not a great unit like the others listed above.

Though you could run that system with a 1000w easily; so I would recommend the Sparkle Gold Class 1000w 


Aw, really? that's too bad I like supporting CM
I guess that leaves it to AX1200

Is Sparkle really trustworthy? their name seems kinda iffy, lol
but I trust you guys

After looking at some reviews the x2 crossfire either really shines or really blows, maybe I should reconsider Tri-Fire
I always felt that seemed to be the magic number

I know this is getting off-topic but what PSU should I shoot for if it were 69xx Tri-Fire, does that bring me down to the 900-1k range?

The TX950 deal looks too juicy to pass up + No TAX
^_^

what would your choice be out of TX950 [$150-25r] , Sparkle 1k Gold [$140] or Rosewill 1k Bronze [$105!]


----------



## Tator Tot

For $140 I would get the Sparkle Gold Glass; it's based on a great design and for the price it's unbelievably cheap.

You can read a review of it's 1250w brother here

TX950 is a solid unit (and got a performance score of 9.5 from JonnyGuru as well) but it's non modular and has a lot of cables, which can make using it in a system kinda hard.


----------



## PsychoKilla666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


For $140 I would get the Sparkle Gold Glass; it's based on a great design and for the price it's unbelievably cheap.

You can read a review of it's 1250w brother here

TX950 is a solid unit (and got a performance score of 9.5 from JonnyGuru as well) but it's non modular and has a lot of cables, which can make using it in a system kinda hard.


Nice, thank you, sounds like the Sparkle wins due to a great price cut
I have an ungodly amount of HDDs so I think I could handle the Corsair but the Sparkle seems higher performer since it is GOLD rated


----------



## marduk666

the Sparkle Gold series 1000w is very good and cheap and certified 80+ gold .


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PsychoKilla666*


Nice, thank you, sounds like the Sparkle wins due to a great price cut
I have an ungodly amount of HDDs so I think I could handle the Corsair but the Sparkle seems higher performer since it is GOLD rated



Quote:



Originally Posted by *marduk666*


the Sparkle Gold series 1000w is very good and cheap and certified 80+ gold .


Efficiency ratings have no determination on the performance of a unit.

With the amount of HDD's you have you may want to look at enabling Staggered Spinup in your BIOS.

It basically turns your HDD's on in order; so instead of 12 HDD's starting all at the same time, 1 starts, then once it gets to it's RPM level, 2 starts up, so on and so forth.

It'll add a few seconds onto your boot times; but it puts less strain on your PSU.

Depending on your 1TB Drives, they'll use between 15 and 20w at start-up (pulling power from both the 5v & 12v rails.)

SSD's only pull about 5-7w at start up from the 5v & 3.3v rails.

Either way; you're only looking at 20w x 5 = 100w at startup from the HDD's; and during normal operations, more like 10-12w per drive. 
So it's not a large concern; just a consideration.


----------



## marduk666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Efficiency ratings have no determination on the performance of a unit.

With the amount of HDD's you have you may want to look at enabling Staggered Spinup in your BIOS.

It basically turns your HDD's on in order; so instead of 12 HDD's starting all at the same time, 1 starts, then once it gets to it's RPM level, 2 starts up, so on and so forth.

It'll add a few seconds onto your boot times; but it puts less strain on your PSU.

Depending on your 1TB Drives, they'll use between 15 and 20w at start-up (pulling power from both the 5v & 12v rails.)

SSD's only pull about 5-7w at start up from the 5v & 3.3v rails.

Either way; you're only looking at 20w x 5 = 100w at startup from the HDD's; and during normal operations, more like 10-12w per drive. 
So it's not a large concern; just a consideration.


yeah but when a unit have great ratings and work well because i have it and it is working well that is the reason why i mention that power suply but for me the 80+gold is a + one thing that is good too have but not to pay for it and the power suply is at 193$ so that a great price for a great unit .


----------



## PsychoKilla666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Efficiency ratings have no determination on the performance of a unit.

With the amount of HDD's you have you may want to look at enabling Staggered Spinup in your BIOS.

It basically turns your HDD's on in order; so instead of 12 HDD's starting all at the same time, 1 starts, then once it gets to it's RPM level, 2 starts up, so on and so forth.

It'll add a few seconds onto your boot times; but it puts less strain on your PSU.

Depending on your 1TB Drives, they'll use between 15 and 20w at start-up (pulling power from both the 5v & 12v rails.)

SSD's only pull about 5-7w at start up from the 5v & 3.3v rails.

Either way; you're only looking at 20w x 5 = 100w at startup from the HDD's; and during normal operations, more like 10-12w per drive. 
So it's not a large concern; just a consideration.


O thank you very much, that is very insightful, I wish I could give you Rep but I think you have evolved past the need, I can't find the button LOL

p.s - Vielen Dank fuer deine gute und schnelle hilfe ^_^


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PsychoKilla666*


O thank you very much, that is very insightful, I wish I could give you Rep but I think you have evolved past the need, I can't find the button LOL

p.s - Vielen Dank fuer deine gute und schnelle hilfe ^_^


Ja Bitte!









And don't worry about finding the rep button, Staff Members (Moderators, Retired Staff, Managers, & Editors) all don't have REP+ buttons because we are on the staff. (We also don't have the rep counter and such.)


----------



## shinji2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;12062622*
> Honestly, I'm at a loss. You could try to RMA it to see if you have success with a different unit.
> 
> PCP&C unit uses better caps on the secondary design, and it has some updated bits to it; most notably, better caps on the secondary (Ltec & Teapo vs NCC) and it's based on the -BR revision of that platform which uses a 3 layer PCB.
> 
> It's also not an over-rated unit which carries a longer warranty.


My bad, thought it had jap caps like the higher watt fatal1ty. That changes things. And are sure they are ltec, since it's sirfa they are prob trec.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shinji2k;12066144*
> My bad, thought it had jap caps like the higher watt fatal1ty. That changes things. And are sure they are ltec, since it's sirfa they are prob trec.


Just checked and it's Trec not Ltec, I was goin off memory for those.

Primary cap is also an 85*C Teapo; PCP&C's is a 105*C NCC I do believe.
And the PCP&C is rated for 45*C continuous output, OCZ doesn't list a rating but it's 40*C for that platform.


----------



## AdvanSuper

I had a nice chuckle as I was pushing my video cards and their OC's. 900 core 2100 mem and 1800 shader then poof PC shuts down during vantage. I got a message from XFX but I haven't read it. Someone is selling a Seasonic M12D 850w for $120 CAD should I pick that up or something that isn't outdated?


----------



## AdvanSuper

This is what I was told by XFX


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*[ 1/19/2011 5:39:23 AM]* Currently having issues running 2 470`s in SLI. I basically need to unplug half of my PC components just to get the both of them to boot up. Theoretically I should have enough power to run 2x 470`s on this PSU. At first it would only power one 470 with everything running and now I somehow managed for it to boot two. I`ve ran 3x GTX 260`s on this PSU with no issues, but now the 470`s are having problems. Could it have gone defective or is everyone who assured me the 750W PSU would be enough are wrong? There are even reviews with the 750 running 2x 470`s with no issues. What would be the process of setting up an RMA to further test the PSU? What I`m powering on - 1x Swiftech MCP-655 3x Ultra Kaze`s 3k RPM 2x 140mm Yate Loon High Speeds 1x CCFL 1x 5mm LED 2x 470`s 2x Seagate 750GB 1x 150GB Raptor 1x 80GB SSD i7 930 @ 4.2 with HT on

*[BRIAN 1/19/2011 7:00:02 PM]* Hi, it should be fine as long as you don`t go too crazy with extra components. The 470s are power hogs and probably would draw more power than three 260s. If it boots up with less components in there, then there may not be enough power to power everything in your system. Keep us posted. Thanks, Brian.

*[ 1/19/2011 11:06:47 PM]* I didn`t really think my components were that many, but in some fluke I ended up getting everything to boot up together fully powered. I was doing some stress testing to see if the PSU could handle it and during a vantage run the PC shut down. Previous to that during another run I was dropping HD`s I assume due to power constraints?

*[MICHAELC_W 1/19/2011 11:44:16 PM]* Hi Benny; thanks for the update and glad to hear if things were able to get working again, just keep an eye on things with any type of voltage/power monitor software if you have anything like that you prefer to use and let us know if you run into any further concerns. Thanks, Michael


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper*


This is what I was told by XFX

*[ 1/19/2011 5:39:23 AM]* Currently having issues running 2 470`s in SLI. I basically need to unplug half of my PC components just to get the both of them to boot up. Theoretically I should have enough power to run 2x 470`s on this PSU. At first it would only power one 470 with everything running and now I somehow managed for it to boot two. I`ve ran 3x GTX 260`s on this PSU with no issues, but now the 470`s are having problems. Could it have gone defective or is everyone who assured me the 750W PSU would be enough are wrong? There are even reviews with the 750 running 2x 470`s with no issues. What would be the process of setting up an RMA to further test the PSU? What I`m powering on - 1x Swiftech MCP-655 3x Ultra Kaze`s 3k RPM 2x 140mm Yate Loon High Speeds 1x CCFL 1x 5mm LED 2x 470`s 2x Seagate 750GB 1x 150GB Raptor 1x 80GB SSD i7 930 @ 4.2 with HT on

*[BRIAN 1/19/2011 7:00:02 PM]* Hi, it should be fine as long as you don`t go too crazy with extra components. The 470s are power hogs and probably would draw more power than three 260s. If it boots up with less components in there, then there may not be enough power to power everything in your system. Keep us posted. Thanks, Brian.

*[ 1/19/2011 11:06:47 PM]* I didn`t really think my components were that many, but in some fluke I ended up getting everything to boot up together fully powered. I was doing some stress testing to see if the PSU could handle it and during a vantage run the PC shut down. Previous to that during another run I was dropping HD`s I assume due to power constraints?

*[MICHAELC_W 1/19/2011 11:44:16 PM] *Hi Benny; thanks for the update and glad to hear if things were able to get working again, just keep an eye on things with any type of voltage/power monitor software if you have anything like that you prefer to use and let us know if you run into any further concerns. Thanks, Michael


Wow, I laughed. He obviously did not read the whole message...


----------



## AdvanSuper

Exactly.

So I responded with this -

Quote:



*[ 1/19/2011 11:48:54 PM]* Well they technically aren`t working since the PC shuts down under full load. So I guess I am left with having to buy a higher wattage PSU. Unless XFX has some sort of step up program where I could pay the difference on an 850 and send back my 750, but that`s most likely pushing my luck.


I'm aware XFX has no such program, but what do I have to lose by asking?


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper*


Exactly.

So I responded with this -

I'm aware XFX has no such program, but what do I have to lose by asking?


Actually jsut RMA it. There is no reason that power supply should not be able to run your rig.


----------



## AdvanSuper

And how shall I go about that with them just saying I don't have enough power?


----------



## AdvanSuper

Never mind they actually went ahead and told me to send it in after writing that.


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper*


And how shall I go about that with them just saying I don't have enough power?


You definitely do have plenty of power for SLI 470s. At stock clocks I can run SLI 470s on my 650 watt. Go in there and see if you can start an RMA ticket, just tell them that it's shutting down unless you are running part of your rig off of it which shouldn't be necessary. 470s are only going to use 225 watts running Furmark and overclocked and your CPU pulls 185-200 watts at the very most. If you do the math it just doesn't add up and should be working just fine. I just hope it doesn't turn into the old XFX we know where they happen to find a mysterious white goo on some PCB and deny your RMA when it gets to them...

[Edit]
Didn't see your second post until I posted this. That's great to hear, hope you get a new one







Did they send you a paid shipping label? That would be quite nice.


----------



## AdvanSuper

I'm not at stock clocks anymore, but regardless when I first set them up I was having odd power issues with only one gpu powering up on stock clocks. Now everything runs, but I drop HD's and even worse the pc is shutting down on me during 3D Mark runs and stress tests with the GPU's.


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper*


I'm not at stock clocks anymore, but regardless when I first set them up I was having odd power issues with only one gpu powering up on stock clocks. Now everything runs, but I drop HD's and even worse the pc is shutting down on me during 3D Mark runs and stress tests with the GPU's.


Definitely sounds like a power issue to me. Have you tried powering up/stress testing it with only one 470 in?


----------



## TDS

Anyone know anything about this one?
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicati...389&CatId=2535

I have it and its been great so far. Just never see anything of Xion brands in the forums.


----------



## AdvanSuper

Yeah it worked fine when I was just using one for 2-3 weeks prior to receiving my waterblocks and 2nd card. It ran my 3x 260's fine, but probably not nearly the same power draw. I don't know.. I'll feel better if it goes out for RMA gets replaced and I can sell it to make up the loss on a new PSU.


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TDS*


Anyone know anything about this one?
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicati...389&CatId=2535

I have it and its been great so far. Just never see anything of Xion brands in the forums.


I can't seam to find any either but assuming by the review of it's 600 watt brother I would stay away from it. Stick with the ones on the front page.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper*


Yeah it worked fine when I was just using one for 2-3 weeks prior to receiving my waterblocks and 2nd card. It ran my 3x 260's fine, but probably not nearly the same power draw. I don't know.. I'll feel better if it goes out for RMA gets replaced and I can sell it to make up the loss on a new PSU.


You shouldn't have to sell that power supply. Is it the modular one btw? If so I may want to buy it for when I SLI my 470.


----------



## AdvanSuper

Well if I'm buying another PSU while this one is out then that PSU (XFX 750) will be sold. I can't be without my main rig since I only have a junky netbook.

Now I just have to see what I should get and have it here by the time I send the XFX out.

Yes it is the modular one.


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper*


Well if I'm buying another PSU while this one is out then that PSU (XFX 750) will be sold. I can't be without my main rig since I only have a junky netbook.

Now I just have to see what I should get and have it here by the time I send the XFX out.

Yes it is the modular one.


Assuming you get it back working *Crosses fingers* I'm thinking around $70-$80. Right now you can get it for $99.99 off of Newegg after MIR and it does go on sale for $109.99 (Instant savings) quite often. I'd start the sale at $90 but unless you get someone desperate you probably won't sell it until you get closer to $70-$75. The reason I say this is because while they aren't modular the TX750 goes on sale for around $79.99 I believe frequently and the Antec EarthWatts 750 is already at $79.99. I'm still not sure if I even want to try to sell my TX650 (been opened up and sleeved). Might just use it for a secondary rig if i ever make one.


----------



## AdvanSuper

Now that you mention secondary rig I have an empty Cosmos case next to me that I was going to turn into a folding rig lol or possibly give it away in a contest so someone can mod it and give it a nice home.


----------



## TDS

VW_TDI_02 said:


> I can't seam to find any either but assuming by the review of it's 600 watt brother I would stay away from it. Stick with the ones on the front page.
> 
> Well I already have it, and have had it a while now. It runs fine. And I based it off its reviews... not reviews of its sibling. Its reviews are great. I was just curious if anyone knew of the brand.


----------



## VW_TDI_02

TDS said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *VW_TDI_02*
> 
> 
> I can't seam to find any either but assuming by the review of it's 600 watt brother I would stay away from it. Stick with the ones on the front page.
> 
> Well I already have it, and have had it a while now. It runs fine. And I based it off its reviews... not reviews of its sibling. Its reviews are great. I was just curious if anyone knew of the brand.
> 
> 
> Please tell me you aren't basing it off of newegg reviews. By review I mean actual reviews where they test it out on a full load not by some random idiot on Newegg.


----------



## Anth0789

I think its time that I got modular PSU.

Which one would you guys recommend for my setup?


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


I think its time that I got modular PSU.

Which one would you guys recommend for my setup?


Please make your own thread instead of thread hijacking. You will get much more help that way. Send me the link of the thread and I can help you out.


----------



## AdvanSuper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VW_TDI_02*


Please make your own thread instead of thread hijacking. You will get much more help that way. Send me the link of the thread and I can help you out.


He doesn't really need to make a new one. I've asked Tator in here many times about his thoughts on PSU's and reviews. It is after all the recommended power supplies thread


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper*


He doesn't really need to make a new one. I've asked Tator in here many times about his thoughts on PSU's and reviews. It is after all the recommended power supplies thread










i actually forgot that we were ion this thread. Regardless he would get more help by starting his own thread.


----------



## bob808

Thanks Tater for this thread! Very informative as usual from a well respected OCN member


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TDS*


Anyone know anything about this one?
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicati...389&CatId=2535

I have it and its been great so far. Just never see anything of Xion brands in the forums.


It's a solid unit, the same design as the Kingwin Mach1 1000w 

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


I think its time that I got modular PSU.

Which one would you guys recommend for my setup?


A solid 750w would do.

Though you could always go a bit Overkill and get the Sparkle Gold Class 1000w that'll cover you if you do SLi in the future with either 480's or 580's

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bob808*


Thanks Tater for this thread! Very informative as usual from a well respected OCN member










No problem man


----------



## AdvanSuper

I don't know what to do... Should I go with another XFX, but the 850W or get something bigger like the Kingwin Mach 1 since it seems to be pretty cheap ($139.99) and a good performer. The fact that the PC shuts down under high stress should tell me enough that it's right there knocking on the limit of the PSU.

And will the 850 actually be enough?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper*


I don't know what to do... Should I go with another XFX, but the 850W or get something bigger like the Kingwin Mach 1 since it seems to be pretty cheap ($139.99) and a good performer. The fact that the PC shuts down under high stress should tell me enough that it's right there knocking on the limit of the PSU.

And will the 850 actually be enough?


If you are going to get a bigger PSU; and going for 1kw the best price right now is the Sparkle Gold Class 1000w

Honestly, it seems XFX wants you to RMA the unit. I would do that first; and then once you get it back you can either sell it or switch back to it. 
Either way; I think the unit is at fault and not your rig drawing to much power from it.


----------



## AdvanSuper

I think I'll order the sparkle while the xfx is sent out and I can sell either or when it gets back. If it turns out I am pulling too much power I rather take this opportunity to get a 1kw for a good price.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper*


I think I'll order the sparkle while the xfx is sent out and I can sell either or when it gets back. If it turns out I am pulling too much power I rather take this opportunity to get a 1kw for a good price.


Right now, it is definitely an amazing deal.

Which reminds me; I need to get around to updating the OP. So much work and so little time >.>;;


----------



## AdvanSuper

Yup and ordered... If I run into more problems I'm selling everything







.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper*


Yup and ordered... If I run into more problems I'm selling everything







.


You could just destroy it all... and by destroy I mean send me the SSD, Mobo, CPU, & RAM.


----------



## AdvanSuper

Sent to Tator Tot @ 1337 Power Supply Road Ellisville, MO. I don't have a tracking number so sit by the door and wait







.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper*


Sent to Tator Tot @ 1337 Power Supply Road Ellisville, MO. I don't have a tracking number so sit by the door and wait







.


I actually just moved. RECALL THE ORDER! RECALL!


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;12074609*
> I actually just moved. RECALL THE ORDER! RECALL!


his new address is at Blacksburg, VA 24060









AdvanSniper: So I just looked at your build and your loop is set up just about exactly the same as mine except my radiator is flipped the other way. Very well done.


----------



## AdvanSuper

Thank you sir. I was thinking about having it on the other end but the tubing would cut right across the cards and mobo. I don't like the fact that I have a cluster of tubes in one area but that's what happens with a bay res I guess.


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper*


Thank you sir. I was thinking about having it on the other end but the tubing would cut right across the cards and mobo. I don't like the fact that I have a cluster of tubes in one area but that's what happens with a bay res I guess.


Yea I have a microres and i actually attached it to one of my fans coming off of the radiator so it's kinda just hanging in mid air.


----------



## Tunapiano

I noticed that there aren't any Thermaltake PSU's in that list...any reason why?


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tunapiano*


I noticed that there aren't any Thermaltake PSU's in that list...any reason why?


Because the LitePower and 99% of the PurePower / TR2 line are crap or mediocre. The handful of good TR2 units are hard to find. And the Toughpower lineup, while good, is usually overpriced or doesn't perform as well as it should (eg. Toughpower XT).


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tunapiano*


I noticed that there aren't any Thermaltake PSU's in that list...any reason why?


Because I haven't gotten around to adding them. I meant to add the Toughpower Grand last round.

I'll also be adding the TR2 Bronze series
TR2 380P
TR2 400P
TR2 500P
TR2 600P
TR2 700P

I will also add the Toughpower 1350M

The ToughpowerXT 575, 675, 775, 875 were all on the list before as they're solid CWT DSG units. Though they went EOL recently so they're not longer on the list.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*


Because the LitePower and 99% of the PurePower / TR2 line are crap or mediocre. The handful of good TR2 units are hard to find. And the Toughpower lineup, while good, is usually overpriced or doesn't perform as well as it should (eg. Toughpower XT).


ToughpowerXT is also EOL right now.


----------



## Farih

maybe add these psu's

Thermaltake Toughpower Grand 750 [gold certified]

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php...Story&reid=201

Thortech Thunderbolt 800W and Thortech Thunderbolt Plus 800W [both gold certified]
http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php...Story&reid=205


----------



## Tator Tot

Thortech units are not widely available. 
For that matter, I've yet to see ANY place stock one. So I can't add it to the list.

An update for adding Thermaltake PSU's is underway, so be patient.


----------



## AdvanSuper

Wow... The Sparkle PSU came with a $100 value gift card. Apparently I have to send it back with the UPC code and I either get $100 or something of $100 value from them from what I understand.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper;12127627*
> Wow... The Sparkle PSU came with a $100 value gift card. Apparently I have to send it back with the UPC code and I either get $100 or something of $100 value from them from what I understand.


I think it's for $100 or $100 worth of games IIRC.


----------



## AdvanSuper

That's pretty awesome either way lol.

I'm taking pictures while unboxing it right now. Pretty well packaged and very nice.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper;12127703*
> That's pretty awesome either way lol.
> 
> I'm taking pictures while unboxing it right now. Pretty well packaged and very nice.


You should make a thread, also do the paper clip test and see if the fan keeps spinning for that extra 10 seconds.


----------



## AdvanSuper

Extra 10 seconds upon shutdown?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper;12127755*
> Extra 10 seconds upon shutdown?


Yeah; some early units had issues with that but they were supposed to have fixed it.


----------



## AdvanSuper

Seems to work fine. Counted to 10 when I turned off the switch and it still spun.


----------



## dhopisthename

I was going to get that psu but newegg ran out of stock


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhopisthename;12128056*
> I was going to get that psu but newegg ran out of stock


It was an amazing deal.


----------



## AdvanSuper

Especially with that gift card too basically got it for $43.


----------



## dhopisthename

how many watts do you think I will need for my sig rig and another 570? what suggestions do you have?(would prefer modular). The extreme power supply calculator says about 728 but wanted to get a second opinion


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhopisthename;12128342*
> how many watts do you think I will need for my sig rig and another 570? what suggestions do you have?(would prefer modular). The extreme power supply calculator says about 728 but wanted to get a second opinion


Yeah a 750w is where you should be looking.


----------



## AdvanSuper

@dhopisthename - There is a Seasonic M12D 850 for sale in the FS section.

Unboxing -

http://www.overclock.net/power-supplies/923654-sparkle-computer-corp-gold-class-1000w.html


----------



## AdvanSuper

Well I'm happy to say I'm not running into power issues anymore. Running 900/2100 on both cards did a few benches and other benches that would shut down the PC under load and it all works fine.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper*


Well I'm happy to say I'm not running into power issues anymore. Running 900/2100 on both cards did a few benches and other benches that would shut down the PC under load and it all works fine.


You should update your sig rig









Afterall, I updated the list.


----------



## AdvanSuper

It makes noise under load. I hope it's normal or you're getting an i7 rig...

http://www.overclock.net/power-supplies/921017-got-new-sparkle-gold-1000w.html#post12133240


----------



## Blacklac

Could someone help me with the size of PSU I would need, please?

My system consists of: (old, I know)

ASUS P5B (vanilla)
Q6700 overclocked to 3.5Ghz
nVidia (Sparkle Calibre GTX265) GTX260 core 216 (Sparkle OC'd)
M-Audio Delta 1010LT soundcard
LG SuperBlu Blu-ray/HD DVD ROM
1 HDD
KillerNIC network card

The case is going to be a Lian Li PC-B25FW with, I think, 5/6 case fans, plus my CPU cooler will have dual fans.

I am basically taking my old system and putting it in a new case and upgrading my PSU. Hopefully, in a year or so I can upgrade everything else, so I would like this to be slightly future proof. Although, my upgrade may very well me "todays" tech at "tomorrow's" prices. (budget upgrade) Also, in my "upgrade", I really dont plan on SLI. I think i'd rather have 1 big card for ease. If anything, i'll get a newer GPU and keep my GTX260 for PhysX or something. Next possible system may add a 2nd HHD. Maybe 1 SSD plus like a 1TB HDD or something.

I was looking at the Seasonic X650, but I didn't know if that would be enough or if the X750 was worth the extra $ here. It could be any brand though, doesnt' have to be Seasonic. They just seemed to get kind words and these X650/750's seemed well reviewed.

Thanks.


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blacklac*


Could someone help me with the size of PSU I would need, please?

My system consists of: (old, I know)

ASUS P5B (vanilla)
Q6700 overclocked to 3.5Ghz
nVidia (Sparkle Calibre GTX265) GTX260 core 216 (Sparkle OC'd)
M-Audio Delta 1010LT soundcard
LG SuperBlu Blu-ray/HD DVD ROM
1 HDD
KillerNIC network card

The case is going to be a Lian Li PC-B25FW with, I think, 5/6 case fans, plus my CPU cooler will have dual fans.

I am basically taking my old system and putting it in a new case and upgrading my PSU. Hopefully, in a year or so I can upgrade everything else, so I would like this to be slightly future proof. Although, my upgrade may very well me "todays" tech at "tomorrow's" prices. (budget upgrade) Also, in my "upgrade", I really dont plan on SLI. I think i'd rather have 1 big card for ease. If anything, i'll get a newer GPU and keep my GTX260 for PhysX or something. Next possible system may add a 2nd HHD. Maybe 1 SSD plus like a 1TB HDD or something.

I was looking at the Seasonic X650, but I didn't know if that would be enough or if the X750 was worth the extra $ here. It could be any brand though, doesnt' have to be Seasonic. They just seemed to get kind words and these X650/750's seemed well reviewed.

Thanks.


Even the SeaSonic X650 will be overkill. Still an amazing power supply.


----------



## Blacklac

That's good to hear. Thank you very much. Newegg has $40 instant rebate on the 650 right now. I will jump on it.


----------



## Tator Tot

Yeah you'll be just fine with that unit.


----------



## dhopisthename

which of these two psus is better?
http://www.directron.com/hale90850m.html
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...XFX-_-17207001


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dhopisthename*


which of these two psus is better?
http://www.directron.com/hale90850m.html
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...XFX-_-17207001


You can read two reviews by the same site linked here:
JonnyGuru - XFX Black Edition 850w Review
JonnyGuru - NZXT Hale90 850w Review 
Both are done by the same reviewer (OklahomaWolf.) So it's 100% comparable.

Between the two; performance is very much similar though the XFX unit has a marginally better transient response (how long it takes the PSU to go from Off to On and in spec) and slightly better ripple suprresion.

Though each unit does equally as well, with the price difference I would choose the XFX unit.


----------



## dhopisthename

does gold certification mean much vs silver or would it be like .50 cents a year?

p.s. you should probably add the 900watts to the cooler master silent pro in the 900-999 just to clear it up. and speaking if it is weak the 800 only comes with a 2 year warrenty


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dhopisthename*


does gold certification mean much vs silver or would it be like .50 cents a year?

p.s. you should probably add the 900watts to the cooler master silent pro in the 900-999 just to clear it up. and speaking if it is weak the 800 only comes with a 2 year warrenty


Gold vs Silver is not going to mean much for you. It depends on charges in your area, but even in a place with high electrical rates like Connecticut it'll be less than $2 a year.

The highest rate in the US right now is $0.28.46 /Kwatt in Hawaii. 
So even considering that worst circumstance, the difference between 88% average efficiency and 90% average efficiency (88% for Silver, 90% for gold) the difference is going to be Nill.

Changing lightbulbs would make a larger impact.


----------



## AdvanSuper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper*


It makes noise under load. I hope it's normal or you're getting an i7 rig...

http://www.overclock.net/power-suppl...l#post12133240


Tator, thoughts on this? It's not coil whine from my GPU it's from the PSU itself.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper*


Tator, thoughts on this? It's not coil whine from my GPU it's from the PSU itself.


Check the thread, I posted in it.


----------



## Vuashke

i bought the xfx black edition 850watt, thanks guys


----------



## Bastyn99

Hello OCN
Im in need of some advice. I need a new PSU for when I get my new GPUs over the next two months. I will buy one GTX 570 this month and another GTX 570 next month along with the new PSU. Both of these two 570s are gonna be OC'd a lot. How much power do I need for my current sig rig with two highly OCd GTX 570's ? When I say highly OCd I mean OCd to GTX 580 levels of performance or maybe more, they might be going under water in the future. Because, some people say that even an SLI GTX 580 setup only pulls 650W, and then some people say that for two OCd GTX 570s you would need at least 850W, preferably 1KW. And also, my current PSU can handle just the one GTX 570 OCd right ?
And then a question about a PSU not on the list. Fractal Design Newton R2 series. Havent found any good reviews of them, but I thought that if their PSU quality is as good as their case quality, if must be pretty good, and the price is good, since Im from Denmark. So does anybody know if this is as good as say, Corsair, Antec and Silverstone etc. ? (Tator tot I know you were looking for some reviews on these ones, did you ever find anything useful ?)
Thank you


----------



## Tator Tot

From Fractal Design, up to their 800w unit has been reviewed.

The lower wattage unit performed as expected and are kinda bleh. Performance is sorta lack luster for the price they charge. It's not bad though.
Tesla 450, 550, & 650 still perform well; price is everything on them though. Depending on the price they may be worth it and they may not be worth it.

The Integra 400 & 500w units are decent/cheap FSP designs.

The Newton R2 650w unit is a solid performer for the price.
Newton R2 800 is a decent unit. Nothing makes it terribly worth the price though. It's not really efficient. And it's votlage regulation, a long with ripple/noise suppression is just average.

The 1000w version may be decent; though it's still not been reviewed.

EDIT: Newton R2 800 & 1000w have low 12v capacities as well. 720w on the 800w unit, and 900w on the 1000w unit. They should be more like 750w & 950w respectively.

Either way; for your setup you only need a solid 750w unit.


----------



## Morizuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99;12195832*
> Hello OCN
> Im in need of some advice. I need a new PSU for when I get my new GPUs over the next two months. I will buy one GTX 570 this month and another GTX 570 next month along with the new PSU. Both of these two 570s are gonna be OC'd a lot. How much power do I need for my current sig rig with two highly OCd GTX 570's ? When I say highly OCd I mean OCd to GTX 580 levels of performance or maybe more, they might be going under water in the future. Because, some people say that even an SLI GTX 580 setup only pulls 650W, and then some people say that for two OCd GTX 570s you would need at least 850W, preferably 1KW. And also, my current PSU can handle just the one GTX 570 OCd right ?
> And then a question about a PSU not on the list. Fractal Design Newton R2 series. Havent found any good reviews of them, but I thought that if their PSU quality is as good as their case quality, if must be pretty good, and the price is good, since Im from Denmark. So does anybody know if this is as good as say, Corsair, Antec and Silverstone etc. ? (Tator tot I know you were looking for some reviews on these ones, did you ever find anything useful ?)
> Thank you


for 570s, I'd get an XFX 850w. They're about 150$ and I've used them in multiple builds right. It'll run SLI 570s with ease as I've built a rig with 2 570s and a Oc'd 950 and it ran beautifully


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Morizuno;12197642*
> for 570s, I'd get an XFX 850. They're about 150$ and I've used them in multiple builds right. It'll run SLI 570s with ease as I've built a rig with 2 570s and a Oc'd 950 and it ran beautifully


Make sure to look at a users location before you offer specific advice like that, he's from Denmark.
So USD prices are not applicable.

Still is a good unit though; but just a heads up.


----------



## Morizuno

Well, it's available on scan

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/850w-xfx-black-edition-modular-80-plus-silver-88-eff-sli-crossfire-eps-12v-135mm-quiet-fan


----------



## Bastyn99

Thanks to both of you, Tator and Mori. Guess I wont be getting that Fractal Design then. Gonna take a look at the front page at some 750-850 Watts, see whats available at a good price.
Thanks again


----------



## wot

Can anyone recommend me a PSU, please?
So far, I have had to choose only between these two units:
Corsair Ax850 - 178€
NZXT Hale90 - 850W -169€
My system:
2600k on water, gtx570sli, 8Gb ram and 6 hdds.
If anyone can recommend a better alternative from an online shop in Europe within price of 190€, please let me know. I would appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## AdvanSuper

These might help

http://www.pcper.com/article.php?aid=1024&type=expert&pid=8

http://www.pcper.com/article.php?aid=1026&type=expert&pid=8


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wot*


Can anyone recommend me a PSU, please?
So far, I have had to choose only between these two units:
Corsair Ax850 - 178â‚¬
NZXT Hale90 - 850W -169â‚¬
My system:
2600k on water, gtx570sli, 8Gb ram and 6 hdds.
If anyone can recommend a better alternative from an online shop in Europe within price of 190â‚¬, please let me know. I would appreciate it. Thanks!


Hale90 is pretty good; and so is the AX Series.

I would personally get the NZXT probably; but only cause it's normally chaeper.


----------



## enorbet2

Wow! I am just shocked (no pun intended) that there aren't more recommendations for PC Power & Cooling I mean come on, massive single rail, rated at 50degrees C and 7 year warranty?


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:



Originally Posted by *enorbet2*


Wow! I am just shocked (no pun intended) that there aren't more recommendations for PC Power & Cooling I mean come on, massive single rail, rated at 50degrees C and 7 year warranty?


PC Power & Cooling was bought by OCZ in 2007.

Turbocool units are massively outdated, and were massively overpriced. I mean, $550 for a so-so 1200W? Now you can get an Antec HCP-1200 or Corsair AX1200 for $300, and the Turbocools have finally been retired.

The original Silencer units are virtually impossible to find.

Silencer Mk.II units are made by Sirfa and are basically tweaked versions of OCZ Z-series Gold units. There's nothing exceptional about them and they aren't really worth bothering with for their price.

The Silencer 760W and 910W are nice SeaSonic S12D units, but again pricing just sucks on those.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*


PC Power & Cooling was bought by OCZ in 2007.

Turbocool units are massively outdated, and were massively overpriced. I mean, $550 for a so-so 1200W? Now you can get an Antec HCP-1200 or Corsair AX1200 for $300, and the Turbocools have finally been retired.

The original Silencer units are virtually impossible to find.

Silencer Mk.II units are made by Sirfa and are basically tweaked versions of OCZ Z-series Gold units. There's nothing exceptional about them and they aren't really worth bothering with for their price.

The Silencer 760W and 910W are nice SeaSonic S12D units, but again pricing just sucks on those.


I remember reading a very similar quote 2 years ago and they STILL haven't lowered their prices to reasonable levels? Such shame.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

They have lowered prices on the Mk.II units, but the competition has lowered their prices more.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*


They have lowered prices on the Mk.II units, but the competition has lowered their prices more.


Understood. Still don't meet *reasonable* price point then.

Honestly, as much as I like OCZ, I don't understand why they won't drop the PSU market like they did with RAM? It's pretty obvious they going full throttle on SSD's that they're going low key on anything else. Are they really making so much profit off them yet?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krusher33*


Understood. Still don't meet *reasonable* price point then.

Honestly, as much as I like OCZ, I don't understand why they won't drop the PSU market like they did with RAM? It's pretty obvious they going full throttle on SSD's that they're going low key on anything else. Are they really making so much profit off them yet?


OCZ's low end market (StealthXStream/II & ModXStream Pro) are probably their more profitable designs as people are always buying them because they are cheap.

@enorbet2 
PC Power & Cooling Silencer MKII 750 & 950w are both on the list. They're decently priced and perform at least pretty well. 
Though currently you can get better units for the price of the 750w from XFX, Corsair, Silverstone, Cougar, Antec, & OCZ (which uses the same unit as the Fatal1ty 750w, and sells it for $100)

The SMKII 950w isn't a bad PSU; but it doesn't hold up to silver efficiency in the hot box and you can get a Corsair TX950, or a Antec HCG-900 for cheaper. With equal or better performance.

Silencer 760 & 910 are great units, but again; you can find the exact same units being sold by XFX for much less. Especially since the 910 is $200


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


OCZ's low end market ... as people are always buying them because they are cheap. 
...
Though currently you can get better units for the price of the 750w from ... & OCZ ...

...

Silencer 760 & 910 are great units, but again; you can find the exact same units being sold by OCZ for much less. Especially since the 910 is $200












So in other words OCZ buys PC&C only to put similar products with their own logo at cheaper prices? That marketing model has been holding up all these years now?


----------



## Phaedrus2129

They didn't start in earnest until late 2009, early 2010. They let the brand stagnate for a couple of years, and greatly reduced production, until they remembered, "Oh yeah, didn't we buy that one company a few years back? We should do something with that!"


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krusher33*











So in other words OCZ buys PC&C only to put similar products with their own logo at cheaper prices? That marketing model has been holding up all these years now?


I actually meant XFX (just woke up, don't shoot me. My right hand is still typing faster than my left.) 
I edited it and fixed it.

But OCZ is doing that with the Fatal1ty 750w & PCP&C Silencer MKII 750w.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


I actually meant XFX (just woke up, don't shoot me. My right hand is still typing faster than my left.) 
I edited it and fixed it.

But OCZ is doing that with the Fatal1ty 750w & PCP&C Silencer MKII 750w.


hey tator, just wanted to say ty. never got a chance in my old thread where i was looking for a 750w modular under $130. You recommended the XFX 750w and all my parts arrived over the weekend and man. That power supply is nice. Thanks. if i could rep ya...i would, but since i cant, thanks will have to do!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer*


hey tator, just wanted to say ty. never got a chance in my old thread where i was looking for a 750w modular under $130. You recommended the XFX 750w and all my parts arrived over the weekend and man. That power supply is nice. Thanks. if i could rep ya...i would, but since i cant, thanks will have to do!


It's no big dude, glad it all worked out for ya.


----------



## enorbet2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*


PC Power & Cooling was bought by OCZ in 2007.


I see that you're right. Glad I bought my 610 for $100 in 2008. Do you know if OCZ merely bought the name and still use the factory, suppliers and design standards?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*


Turbocool units are massively outdated, and were massively overpriced. I mean, $550 for a so-so 1200W? Now you can get an Antec HCP-1200 or Corsair AX1200 for $300, and the Turbocools have finally been retired.


 <snip>

Can you explain what it is that you see as outdated? I've never seen anyone complain about PC Power & Cooling design or build quality, only price. I see Turbocool 1200's for around $400 now, only 1/3rd more than the ones you mentioned. Since businesses cannot exist if they don't sell product the only reason for not meeting market demands are poor choices for component source suppliers and manufacturing inefficiency, the latter of which is less likely in a company 25 years in existence, or higher quality components.

If components are of sufficiently higher quality and design standards and QC are kept high, it is possible that they are worth the extra cost. BTW I am aware of the rather massive add campaign claiming that multiple 12v rails are as good as a single rail, and I don't buy it. At the very least it can be a pita figuring out how to divide the load effectively.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

The Turbocools are very well built, don't get me wrong. But "only" 80+ efficiency, 3% voltage regulation, and just adequate ripple suppression, for 30% more than something with 80+ Gold, 1% v-reg, and ripple under 25mV... Add in that the Turbocools are non-modular and have loud fans, and well, there's no comparison, really.

As for what you said before, PC Power & Cooling was always just a brand name. They had like one engineer and a couple technicians on staff to help them pick what units to get from what manufacturer (Silencers were from SeaSonic, TurboCools were from Win-tact).

OCZ acquired the whole company, but that company had no factories or anything like that, just people and a bit of capital.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

got a question for ya masters of PSU's. the raitings go, 80+ bronze, silver, and gold right? ranging from worst to best?


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Ranging from least efficient to most efficient. 80PLUS says nothing about a power supply's overall quality.

Higher efficiency will indicate a more modern/higher-end design, and will reduce your power pull from the wall.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer*


got a question for ya masters of PSU's. the raitings go, 80+ bronze, silver, and gold right? ranging from worst to best?


That's just a rating of efficiency.

The 80+ Silver XFX Black Edition 850w & Corsair HX850 are much better than the 80+ Gold rated OCZ Z-Series Gold 850w


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


That's just a rating of efficiency.

The 80+ Silver XFX Black Edition 850w & Corsair HX850 are much better than the 80+ Gold rated OCZ Z-Series Gold 850w


Thanks again, starting to build my pc now.


----------



## enorbet2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


That's just a rating of efficiency. 
The 80+ Silver XFX Black Edition 850w & Corsair HX850 are much better than the 80+ Gold rated OCZ Z-Series Gold 850w


Please. It is much more helpful when making a quality assessment (this rulz, that sux, this is "much better") to actually qualify it with some reason for your decision. What seems better to you may seem worse to someone else. Different, even new and different, don't always equal better for anyone and certainly not for everyone. It's not that your opinion doesn't matter. It just carries a lot more weight when it is fully qualified.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *enorbet2*


Please. It is much more helpful when making a quality assessment (this rulz, that sux, this is "much better") to actually qualify it with some reason for your decision. What seems better to you may seem worse to someone else. Different, even new and different, don't always equal better for anyone and certainly not for everyone. It's not that your opinion doesn't matter. It just carries a lot more weight when it is fully qualified.


XFX Black Edition & Corsair HX have 1% load regulation on the 12v rail, and 1.5% regulation on the minor rails. 
They also have ripple below 25mv across all rails.

OCZ Z-Series Gold 850w has 2.6% Regulation on the 12v rail. 
3.3v has 5% regulation. (Just touching the bottom level of the ATX spec) 
5v rail has 3% regulation.

3.3v = 30mv ripple
5v = 20mv ripple
12v = 45mv of ripple

I can qualify a statement if you ask, but most people don't need or want all this info up front.


----------



## enorbet2

Greetz
Well, maybe it is just me, but I'd wager that most people find your fully qualified response rather convincing. I did.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *enorbet2*


Greetz
Well, maybe it is just me, but I'd wager that most people find your fully qualified response rather convincing. I did.


Well it's easier for most people to just hear:
"Get this unit, it performs better than this unit"
or
"Get this unit, because it has the best performance for the price."

They're not worried about the actual details of it all.


----------



## Krusher33

Maybe it's just me, but if someone has 20,000 fully qualified responses, a few simplified one here or there is quite convincing to me. Just saying.

Edit: Also, he has a few stickies with very valuable information.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Well it's easier for most people to just hear:
"Get this unit, it performs better than this unit"
or
"Get this unit, because it has the best performance for the price."

They're not worried about the actual details of it all.


all it took for me to buy the xfx black 750w was tator telling me to get it...wow..i sounded like a push over there..lol

i meant that with his knowledge, it pushed me in the right direction LOL


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Thortech units are not widely available. 
For that matter, I've yet to see ANY place stock one. So I can't add it to the list.

An update for adding Thermaltake PSU's is underway, so be patient.


I'd have to say I am very very pleased w/the performance of my 700w ToughPower. I am able to run either 3x 8800GTX & 9800GT w/a Ph II X4 940BE in a Destroyer mobo w/the Native 8200 GPU working as well. Very stout PSU. I was not expecting to be able to use it the way I do.

I'm looking forward to seeing the new TT TP list.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


I'd have to say I am very very pleased w/the performance of my 700w ToughPower. I am able to run either 3x 8800GTX & 9800GT w/a Ph II X4 940BE in a Destroyer mobo w/the Native 8200 GPU working as well. Very stout PSU. I was not expecting to be able to use it the way I do.

I'm looking forward to seeing the new TT TP list.


You had the Toughpower 700w 80+ Silver unit didn't you?

Also, ToughpowerXT Gold & Toughpower Grand units are supposed to come out before June this year... so we'll see how long it takes them to hit retail and be reviewed.


----------



## N2Gaming

I'm not sure if it's a Sliver but it is 80+. I still have it btw. Using it at the moment in a system running 2x768mb Cyclone 460's that my brother uses to race w/me in Dirt 2

The model number is W0105RU if that helps. It's been one heck of a PSU to me.

Oh this thread reminds me I have another HX620 that might need an RMA. I have to do some testing on that unit, I just have not taken the time to do it. Been kind of cold out in the garage lately. Warmer weather will be better for testing the HX620 any way.


----------



## Tator Tot

The W0105RU is the 80+ Bronze model. It's a 700w CWT PSH Build.

The 700w 80+ Silver version is an FSP unit with crazy high ripple.


----------



## N2Gaming

So I take it the Bronze is a good unit then.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2Gaming;12226349*
> So I take it the Bronze is a good unit then.


Yeah, it's the same as the Corsair TX750 (old), and the Toughpower 750w (Modular & Non)


----------



## N2Gaming

This is good to know. Thank you.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2Gaming;12227979*
> This is good to know. Thank you.


No prob


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

What? No HX1000W?









I know it's old and perhaps out of stock but...


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!;12229244*
> What? No HX1000W?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's old and perhaps out of stock but...


It's old and outdated.

Though Corsair is supposed to have a replacement for it, so we'll see.


----------



## AdvanSuper

Quote:



Your recent returns ref: XXXXXXX has recently completed the testing process with the following status: {XXXXXX = FAULTY}. A technician will be in contact shortly to discuss completion of this return. If you have any queries regarding this test result - please send a message to the support team. Thank You. XFX Support Team


They just updated the ticket a few minutes ago with that.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper*


They just updated the ticket a few minutes ago with that.


Ah nice, so it was the unit being faulty.









Well... not really nice; but at least it's being sorted out


----------



## AdvanSuper

If I didn't get 470's I would have never known it was faulty







.

The replacement will be up for sale once I get it back.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper*


If I didn't get 470's I would have never known it was faulty







.

The replacement will be up for sale once I get it back.


That's true


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper*


If I didn't get 470's I would have never known it was faulty







.

The replacement will be up for sale once I get it back.


Any idea as to about how much??


----------



## AdvanSuper

Well since I have to compete with the rebate on newegg I'd say $90 shipped to their $105.98 after rebate and shipping. Comes with all the cables and the original box.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper;12260288*
> Well since I have to compete with the rebate on newegg I'd say $90 shipped to their $105.98 after rebate and shipping. Comes with all the cables and the original box.


You should re-test your GTX 470's on it








Just in case.

You can always include a nice note as well "AdvanSuper Tested and Approved"


----------



## AdvanSuper

XFX Tested and Approved is better.


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper*


XFX Tested and Approved is better.


I agree. Especially if it comes new and in box.

[Edit]
Gah, I really want to buy it. Still need to get some $$ though. Not sure what I'll do with my current power supply as it is.


----------



## SystemTech

Just a suggestion maybe, Is make a Speadsheet with users comments etc on here about PSU's. Ie I want to buy the best PSU that is in the 1200w region, what do i choose? see my sig for the mouse collaboration thread. Something like that.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SystemTech;12306773*
> Just a suggestion maybe, Is make a Speadsheet with users comments etc on here about PSU's. Ie I want to buy the best PSU that is in the 1200w region, what do i choose? see my sig for the mouse collaboration thread. Something like that.


Users can't be trusted when it comes to PSU's or we would all be buying over-rated 300w HEC units that are called 500 & 585w PSU's.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;12307744*
> Users can't be trusted when it comes to PSU's or we would all be buying over-rated 300w HEC units that are called 500 & 585w PSU's.


This for sure!

Any 2 PSU's can perform the same real world because of rig set up. So based off people's experiences, anyone can say any PSU is great. And then one person's PSU failed and then suddenly the whole line is bad? Basing a list of PSU's off people's comments is no bueno IMO.

Edit: Heck... if I wanted to do that I'll just read Newegg's. Is that really a good idea?


----------



## Tator Tot

Potentially, it can be.

Newegg reviews can give you a good idea of a problem with either the platform; or just a simply quality check.
If you see 40 reviews from 3 months all claiming DOA and you don't see Manufacturer Responses to any of them... I would avoid the product. Obviously that is an extreme, but I have seen it on Newegg before. SO it's not unprecedented to say the least.

Still, I generally keep on top of build quality & QC/Reliability with PSU's. I'm actually taking the 3 Xigmatek MC Series PSU's off the list because some of the US Reviewers are having DRASTICALLY different results that what was seen by the EU reviewers (IE: 30mv Ripple for EU, 150mv ripple for the US?)
I'm not sure entirely what is wrong with the units, if it's something HEC did or if Xig is skimping.
Though for now, I'm definitely throwing them off the list.


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;12308932*
> Potentially, it can be.
> 
> Newegg reviews can give you a good idea of a problem with either the platform; or just a simply quality check.
> If you see 40 reviews from 3 months all claiming DOA and you don't see Manufacturer Responses to any of them... I would avoid the product. Obviously that is an extreme, but I have seen it on Newegg before. SO it's not unprecedented to say the least.
> 
> Still, I generally keep on top of build quality & QC/Reliability with PSU's. I'm actually taking the 3 Xigmatek MC Series PSU's off the list because some of the US Reviewers are having DRASTICALLY different results that what was seen by the EU reviewers (IE: 30mv Ripple for EU, 150mv ripple for the US?)
> I'm not sure entirely what is wrong with the units, if it's something HEC did or if Xig is skimping.
> Though for now, I'm definitely throwing them off the list.


Attach a "Europe Only" tag on those??


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VW_TDI_02*


Attach a "Europe Only" tag on those??


Not a chance; because this looks to be a problem with the Platform, which HEC was supposed to address, and reviews of the CM1000 revision said they did.

It appears now that they have not. Or there is something else entirely wrong with it.

The Input voltage has nothing to do with it in this case.

In some cases, you may see at most a 20mv difference because some EU lines are 220-240v @ 50hz while US lines are 110-120v @ 60hz. So there can be various levels of AC ripple.

Though a jump from 30mv to 120mv means it was a bad unit.

I also found out that the MC1002 reviewed was actually bad in that department, 3 times. As in, 3 bad samples.

Which is far to much.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Most I've ever seen in a 20mV difference between 230VAC and 120VAC for the Corsair CX430.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*


Most I've ever seen in a 20mV difference between 230VAC and 120VAC for the Corsair CX430.


I've seen a few different units with a 15mv difference. 
And CX430 for that 20mv.

It mostly comes down to the frequency difference in the lines (50hz vs 60hz.)

Still though; a 120mv increase is not even close to acceptable difference.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Does a Chroma vary frequency as well as voltage? I'm not sure on that actually.


----------



## AdvanSuper

Umm OT, but what are those "Like" links??

Never mind.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*


Does a Chroma vary frequency as well as voltage? I'm not sure on that actually.


As far as I know, Chroma's feature APFC; so it can accept 110-240v @50-60Hz

EDIT: To be more direct; the APFC circuit converts it to what is need. But it is universal input.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

No, I mean does it output in both 50Hz and 60Hz?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*


No, I mean does it output in both 50Hz and 60Hz?


ATE's don't output power.

If you get the power meter attachment then they'll output whatever the wall has.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

This one had the power meter attachment and presumably an AC-AC PSU since it was capable of switching between 120VCAC and 230VAC, but I'm unsure if it also varied frequency or if it was just a variac.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*


This one had the power meter attachment and presumably an AC-AC PSU since it was capable of switching between 120VCAC and 230VAC, but I'm unsure if it also varied frequency or if it was just a variac.


The only model I know of gives you frequency switching as well as voltage changing. So it just depends if it was changed at all.


----------



## ErBall

Purely out of curiosity, why are the hx850,750, and 1000 off the list?


----------



## Segovax

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ErBall*


Purely out of curiosity, why are the hx850,750, and 1000 off the list?


Good question.


----------



## Tator Tot

HX850 & HX750 are no longer made. 
Corsair replaced them with the AX Gold Series.

HX1000 is just old and outdated. NO reason to keep it on the list when it can't live up to modern expectations.

That platform could even be updated to the 80+ Silver version of the PUC platform.


----------



## Segovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;12315511*
> HX1000 is just old and outdated. NO reason to keep it on the list when it can't live up to modern expectations.
> 
> That platform could even be updated to the 80+ Silver version of the PUC platform.


It is 80%-83% efficient depending on load in the reviews I read. The components are well made, noise and ripple are good, it's basically a chopped up CWT PUC like you said. The platform may be aging but what about it doesn't live up to modern specifications?

But if you can provide solid proof of why I should replace this unit with something else I'm all ears. The last thing I want is my expensive Tri SLI going the way of the Dodo because of sub par power.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Segovax;12326654*
> It is 80%-83% efficient depending on load in the reviews I read. The components are well made, noise and ripple are good, it's basically a chopped up CWT PUC like you said. The platform may be aging but what about it doesn't live up to modern specifications?
> 
> But if you can provide solid proof of why I should replace this unit with something else I'm all ears. The last thing I want is my expensive Tri SLI going the way of the Dodo because of sub par power.


Tri-SLi is worthless because of the cost of implementation vs scaling performance.

Minor rail regulation on the HX1000 is in the 3-4% range; and the 12v rail is only in the 2% range.

Ripple on the 12v rail is also around 60-70mv which really isn't anything great.

There's no reason to replace it because the unit is less than 5 years old and still performs well.
But the cost of the unit makes it heavily just not worth it for what else is available.

Right now there are not _many_ 1000w units that are that much better. Though for $230... there are just MANY better options out there that offer slightly better, or the same performance for much less.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

The HX1000 is also gigantic. Part of the reason it's so expensive is because of all the parts and materials involved in the PUC platform. Amazing amounts of redundancy. Drives up cost and slaughters efficiency.

Though CWT has managed to make an 80PLUS Silver version. Maybe if the HX1000 was that instead of the original PUC, it might be worth the current price tag.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*


The HX1000 is also gigantic. Part of the reason it's so expensive is because of all the parts and materials involved in the PUC platform. Amazing amounts of redundancy. Drives up cost and slaughters efficiency.

Though CWT has managed to make an 80PLUS Silver version. Maybe if the HX1000 was that instead of the original PUC, it might be worth the current price tag.


Like I said; if Corsair would have updated the original HX1000 to a new unit. 
Something like: Corsair Professional Series HX1000 Silver (CMPSU-1000HX-S) it would have a lot more value towards it.

More so when the current 80+ Bronze iteration of the platform offers 20mv less ripple on the 12v rail than Corsair's solution.

Size is also a big factor too, when you consider something like the Silverstone Strider Plus 1000w is only 6.3" Long (vs Corsair's 7.8") and costs $70 less.


----------



## sockpirate

should add the cougar 100watt cmx to the list, thing is very pretty and very solid. I am loving mine, a little known brand but very quality power supplies.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sockpirate*


should add the cougar 100watt cmx to the list, thing is very pretty and very solid. I am loving mine, a little known brand but very quality power supplies.


It's actually not that unknown of a brand; the problem is HEC/Cougar/Compucase units generally have a lack luster build quality.

Ripple and noise on that unit are also high for the price, 70mv on the 12v rail and 40mv on the minor rails is not very good. Soldering quality also leaves much to be desired and capacitor choice is no better.


----------



## ControlledBurn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;12315511*
> HX850 & HX750 are no longer made.
> Corsair replaced them with the AX Gold Series.
> 
> HX1000 is just old and outdated. NO reason to keep it on the list when it can't live up to modern expectations.
> 
> That platform could even be updated to the 80+ Silver version of the PUC platform.


Do you have the link that says the HX750 and HX850 are discontinued?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ControlledBurn*


Do you have the link that says the HX750 and HX850 are discontinued?


Nothing on the official Corsair site; besides a forum rep saying they are being replaced with the AX Series.

Though it wouldn't make sense for Corsair to have both the AX750 & AX850 along with the HX750 & HX850 as they both are priced the same, though the AX Series offers, what most would consider better features. 
Though the Corsair HX850 & HX750 perform better.


----------



## ControlledBurn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Nothing on the official Corsair site; besides a forum rep saying they are being replaced with the AX Series.

Though it wouldn't make sense for Corsair to have both the AX750 & AX850 along with the HX750 & HX850 as they both are priced the same, though the AX Series offers, what most would consider better features. 
Though the Corsair HX850 & HX750 perform better.


Do you have the link to the forum rep's post then? AFAIK, the HX and AX series have both on newegg for a while so if the HX is getting replaced, the units are taking their time getting sold.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ControlledBurn*


Do you have the link to the forum rep's post then? AFAIK, the HX and AX series have both on newegg for a while so if the HX is getting replaced, the units are taking their time getting sold.


I could look it up; though there's not really a point to it.

Just because a unit is End of Life doesn't mean it's going to magically sell out in an instant. 
Antec's EA500 is EOL and was replaced by the EA500D Green, though the EA500 is still for sale on Newegg.

Stocks give no indication of status. Corsair's HX620 was for sale on Newegg for over 1 year; even though it was replaced by the HX650. 
The HX 620 is still for sale at some retailers for that matter.

The Original Corsair TX 650 is still stocked in some locations when it was replaced with a different unit. The CMPSU-650TX-C


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Antec's EA500 is EOL and was replaced by the EA500D Green, though the EA500 is still for sale on Newegg.


Actually the EA500 is on their official roadmap, so I think they brought it out of mothballs.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*


Actually the EA500 is on their official roadmap, so I think they brought it out of mothballs.


I don't see it? The grey unit is the old EA650 which is being replaced by the EA650 Green.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

It's posted on the blag, so it must be true.









It also makes mention of modular NeoECO units.


----------



## Tator Tot

Please for the love of god kill the image...

And where is the EA500?

There is only the EA**0D Green units, EA650, & EA750 shown.


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


It's actually not that unknown of a brand; the problem is HEC/Cougar/Compucase units generally have a lack luster build quality.

Ripple and noise on that unit are also high for the price, 70mv on the 12v rail and 40mv on the minor rails is not very good. Soldering quality also leaves much to be desired and capacitor choice is no better.


hmmmm i would have to disagree , built a lot of systems and i am very impressed with the quality of this PSU.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sockpirate*


hmmmm i would have to disagree , built a lot of systems and i am very impressed with the quality of this PSU.










Looks great on the outside, doesn't it? Very average on the inside.

A lot of people swear by the Corsair TX750, but it's overpriced and underperforming compared to most of its competition.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sockpirate*


hmmmm i would have to disagree , built a lot of systems and i am very impressed with the quality of this PSU.










Take a look at the reviews; specifically the soldering, and then look at other high end products.

It's just a different world.


----------



## Taz_Man

How's the OCZ EliteXStream OCZ1000EXS or the hec XP1080 1080W.

I've got an 850W now & I'm trying to decide whether or not to get another 850W or to go with something a little higher. I also am looking for a good Modular Power Supply. I did notice the list on the first page & am going through those also.

Thanx


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Taz_Man*


How's the OCZ EliteXStream OCZ1000EXS or the hec XP1080 1080W.

I've got an 850W now & I'm trying to decide whether or not to get another 850W or to go with something a little higher. I also am looking for a good Modular Power Supply. I did notice the list on the first page & am going through those also.

Thanx


The EliteXStream is an awesome 1000w unit.

The HEC XP1080 is actually a 800w PSU IIRC; 1080w is it's peak power. The design looks like the CM platform from Cougar (which is HEC's name/retail brand) which wasn't terrible. The build quality is only so so though.


----------



## Segovax

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Tri-SLi is worthless because of the cost of implementation vs scaling performance.


Love the extremely subjective comments. Ok scaling isn't perfect I'll give you that. But thanks for kind of answering my question I guess.

How's that Intel GMA HD working out for you?

This subforum is worse than the keyboard subforum.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Segovax*


Love the extremely subjective comments. Ok scaling isn't perfect I'll give you that. But thanks for kind of answering my question I guess.

How's that Intel GMA HD working out for you?

This subforum is worse than the keyboard subforum.



It's not subjective; I put it in objective sense:

If you compare the FPS per $; 2 way SLi & Crossfire are just more advantageous. With triple graphics you must consider the system total upgrade.

Still; I digress, it wasn't subjective as my statement was put in objective terms and can be proved with numbers.

The Intel GMA HD isn't so bad. It can play a number of different games. Though it struggles with Source Games running the Orange Box engine. L4D/L4D2 runs better than TF2/CSS/DoDs does though.


----------



## Taz_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


The EliteXStream is an awesome 1000w unit.

The HEC XP1080 is actually a 800w PSU IIRC; 1080w is it's peak power. The design looks like the CM platform from Cougar (which is HEC's name/retail brand) which wasn't terrible. The build quality is only so so though.


Thank you









Edit: What, I can't give you rep I guess? In that case +1 Invisible Rep


----------



## Taz_Man

Is there a difference between the OCZ EliteXStream OCZ1000EXS & the OCZ EliteXStream OCZ1000EXS-B?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Taz_Man*


Is there a difference between the OCZ EliteXStream OCZ1000EXS & the OCZ EliteXStream OCZ1000EXS-B?


Nothing notable that makes a performance difference.


----------



## Taz_Man

I didn't realize that one wasn't modular & I really wanted to get one that was.

What do people think about the XION AXP Lan-Party Edition AXP-1000R14HE?

I didn't see any XION Power Supplies on the list. Are they not any good?
I saw the warranty is only 1 year which is shorter then most but luckily I've only needed to use a warranty once I think & I'm pretty sure it was within a year.

Any other suggestions on a modular Power Supply. I was hoping get one for as close to $100 as I can that is a good one with more then then enough wattage. I got 4 hard drives & 2 DVD/CD Burners along with everything listed.


----------



## Tator Tot

It's the same inside as the Kingwin Mach1 1000w

XION only has 1 good, modern unit on the market right now; that the XION AXP Gold Class 700w. Which is the same internally as the NZXT Hale90 750w & Kingwin Lazer Gold 750w.


----------



## Tha_Real_Smurf

Hey just wondering if you guys think a Thermaltake 875w Toughpower XT (TPX-875) is a good unit? Just discovered that my powersupply has been ruining my stuff..... spiking etc...
So I wanted to get a good quility unit that would laast at least 3 or more years hopefully....


----------



## Taz_Man

Everything I'm finding on the suggested list on page one seems to be from about $200-$300. Aren't there any good modular ones for about $100-$150 max that are over 850W? If I remember right they have gone up quite a bit since I bought mine a few years back.

Thanx in advance for help.


----------



## shinji2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tha_Real_Smurf;12364788*
> Hey just wondering if you guys think a Thermaltake 875w Toughpower XT (TPX-875) is a good unit? Just discovered that my powersupply has been ruining my stuff..... spiking etc...
> So I wanted to get a good quility unit that would laast at least 3 or more years hopefully....


It's a good unit and not a bad choice if the price is right. It's a CWT DSA like the Corsair HX850 so unless it is cheaper than that, it shouldn't be considered.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taz_Man;12364827*
> Everything I'm finding on the suggested list on page one seems to be from about $200-$300. Aren't there any good modular ones for about $100-$150 max that are over 850W? If I remember right they have gone up quite a bit since I bought mine a few years back.
> 
> Thanx in advance for help.


Good, modular, over 850W, cheap... On a good day you might be able to get three of those.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tha_Real_Smurf;12364788*
> Hey just wondering if you guys think a Thermaltake 875w Toughpower XT (TPX-875) is a good unit? Just discovered that my powersupply has been ruining my stuff..... spiking etc...
> So I wanted to get a good quility unit that would laast at least 3 or more years hopefully....


It's a solid unit.

CWT DSG build; if the Corsair HX850 is cheaper than pick it up. Or if the AX850
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taz_Man;12364827*
> Everything I'm finding on the suggested list on page one seems to be from about $200-$300. Aren't there any good modular ones for about $100-$150 max that are over 850W? If I remember right they have gone up quite a bit since I bought mine a few years back.
> 
> Thanx in advance for help.


Welll you can do something in one hand, and pray with the other....

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817256058
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817171048
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817121067
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817814018
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817207001

Take your pick, they're all good units.

The XFX Black Edition is the best, followed by the Silverstone, then the Cooler Master, ABS, & Kingwin units.


----------



## Tha_Real_Smurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shinji2k;12365049*
> It's a good unit and not a bad choice if the price is right. It's a CWT DSA like the Corsair HX850 so unless it is cheaper than that, it shouldn't be considered.
> 
> Good, modular, over 850W, cheap... On a good day you might be able to get three of those.


Yeah its about $50 cheaper..... Thanks for the help


----------



## Taz_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;12365103*
> Take your pick, they're all good units.
> 
> The XFX Black Edition is the best, followed by the Silverstone, then the Cooler Master, ABS, & Kingwin units.


Thanks again Tator Tot. That's a really big help. I had seen the XFX Black Edition but wasn't sure how good it was. I also was thinking about the Kingwins but didn't know if they were any good. Newegg is running 15% off all the Kingwin Power Supplies this weekend. I also still hadn't decided whether or not I really wanted or needed to get something more then 850W.

I figured it would be quieter & cooler though which always helps. I also thought having the extra wattage to spare couldn't hurt in case it was ever needed & would also help make the power supply last longer. Unless of course I'm mistaken.


----------



## Tator Tot

If you want quiet, get the Silverstone Strider Plus.


----------



## Taz_Man

I found a really good deal on the KINGWIN Lazer LZ-1000 1000W. Is that a good one or KINGWIN Mach 1 ABT-1000MA1S 1000W much better & worth about $50 more?

I hope you don't mind all the questions. I really appreciate the help. I wish I could at least give you rep if nothing else.

Edit: Corrected & it looks like the Lazer has more connectors then the Mach does.


----------



## Tator Tot

The Lazer is better; though I still suggest the Silverstone in terms of silence.


----------



## Taz_Man

Right now I am running an OCZ Xtreme 850W which to me runs quiet compared to the rest of the fans in my case & my room.

Any idea how the Lazer would compare to that? I'm not expecting something that I can't hear. I'm putting this in an Antec DF-85 which has plenty of fans built-in so I'm sure I'll be hearing them & not the power supply









Plus the Silverstone cost $100 more then what the Lazer does


----------



## Tator Tot

Where are you shopping that there's that much of a price difference?

Also, the Lazer Gold with that 15% off is in your budget as well.


----------



## Taz_Man

I'm shopping on Newegg also but I was looking at a different Lazer. I guess you didn't catch the model I listed was missing the G.

So far $135.99 seemed like about the lowest I had found in a good power supply that was modular. Of course I don't want to waste my money on one that is a piece of junk.

Regardless of the amount of money do you think I should stay with 850W or am I right to go higher with my new case? I also got 2 new SATAIII WD1002FAEX if that makes a difference.

Edit: I also just noticed what happened with the price difference I was seeing on the Silverstone Strider Plus. You had said Silverstone Strider Plus so that was what I was looking at but I just saw the one in the link you gave me wasn't a Strider (whatever that means) so it cost about the same as the Gold Lazer.


----------



## Tator Tot

Wait what...

I have no idea what you're saying at this point. I linked the Strider Plus before; a long with a Kingwin Lazer 850w, ABS Majesty 900w, XFX Black Edition 850w, & Cooler Master Silent Pro M850

As I said; the Strider Plus or XFX Black Edition are the best units; the XFX performs just a bit better than the Silverstone, but the Silverstone is fully modular.

For an added boost in efficiency you can get the Kingwin Lazer Gold which is around the same price; but only performs on par with the Silverstone unit.


----------



## Taz_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;12367330*
> Wait what...
> 
> I have no idea what you're saying at this point. I linked the Strider Plus before; a long with a Kingwin Lazer 850w, ABS Majesty 900w, XFX Black Edition 850w, & Cooler Master Silent Pro M850
> 
> As I said; the Strider Plus or XFX Black Edition are the best units; the XFX performs just a bit better than the Silverstone, but the Silverstone is fully modular.
> 
> For an added boost in efficiency you can get the Kingwin Lazer Gold which is around the same price; but only performs on par with the Silverstone unit.


OK backing up for a minute then to clear up the confusion. I went through all 5 links that you gave me. I saw all the brands & wattage's but I didn't pay that close of attention to each model number when I was looking at the specifics. The main thing I noticed was that most of them were all 850W. I know I said I was only trying to spend a certain amount but I also asked if I needed more then 850W or not but no one has said. If it costs me a little more to get a decent 1000W power supply then so be it. I want one that will be like the one I've had now where it last for many years & works perfectly without fail.

I don't want to spend $300 on one or go crazy but I still would like to stay as close to $150 as possible.

I did look at the XFX also & liked it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;12366345*
> If you want quiet, get the Silverstone Strider Plus.


This is where I got the Strider from. It had nothing to do with the link you had given me to the specific model. That's what made me do a search on Newegg for them this way. I didn't know there was a difference like I said.

It used to be just Cosair, OCZ, BFG & a few other brands. Now everyone's making them


----------



## Tator Tot

Silverstone has been in PSU's for awhile









And your rig, even with SLi, doesn't need more than a 650-700w. 850w is Overkill.
If you were to go for SLi & Sandy Bridge then you'd probably want to bump that closer to 750w.

1000w's would be inefficient at your idle load level.

Right now a 550w would suit your rig.


----------



## Taz_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;12367805*
> Silverstone has been in PSU's for awhile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And your rig, even with SLi, doesn't need more than a 650-700w. 850w is Overkill.
> If you were to go for SLi & Sandy Bridge then you'd probably want to bump that closer to 750w.
> 
> 1000w's would be inefficient at your idle load level.
> 
> Right now a 550w would suit your rig.


Well that really helps to know. So you don't even think I need an 850W for an Antec DF-85 4-5 Hard Drives, 2 CD/DVD Burners Floppy, GTX 465, etc...


----------



## Taz_Man

I know you have named a lot already but I was wondering if OCZ was still making good power supplies & if the OCZ OCZ750FTY might be a good one? I read mixed reviews on their power supplies.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taz_Man;12368969*
> I know you have named a lot already but I was wondering if OCZ was still making good power supplies & if the OCZ OCZ750FTY might be a good one? I read mixed reviews on their power supplies.


It's a good unit, OCZ doesn't have a lot of phenominal units out right now. But they do have good units out.

The Antec True Power New is $10 cheaper, comes with a MIR, and is a better performing unit.


----------



## Taz_Man

I just came across what looks to be a really nice looking fully modular power supply with plenty of connectors for everything. On top of that it has a Lifetime Warranty. It's an Ultra X4 750-Watt. I saw the standard 750W on the list so I would think this one would be just as good.

I think the color of the Power Supply would look good inside the Antec DF-85 also. I won't have to worry about any colors clashing with the Red from the fans like some of the other ones.


----------



## Taz_Man

If that's not a good one then my next choices right now are Antec TruePower New TP-750, KINGWIN LZG-700 GOLD or maybe the SILVERSTONE ST75F-P


----------



## Phaedrus2129

The three you just listed would be better choices than the Ultra.


----------



## Tator Tot

Do not get the Ultra; there are better Ultra units available.

The x4 750 is just mediocre. The Ultra LSX-750 is a better unit.


----------



## Taz_Man

I don't mean to keep jumping around but I don't remember seeing anything said about the CORSAIR HX Series & I don't remember you saying anything one way or the other about them. I just saw this one now & it looks a little better then the other three to me & I always remember Corsair as being good Power Supplies in the past.

The reviews appear to be good.

Would this be a good choice compared to the others? or Which would be the best for the money?


----------



## Tator Tot

Corsair's HX750 is one of THE BEST 750w units on the market still. It's not currently produced anymore; but it's still relatively easy to find.

If you have the money, I recommend it.


----------



## Taz_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;12377291*
> Corsair's HX750 is one of THE BEST 750w units on the market still. It's not currently produced anymore; but it's still relatively easy to find.
> 
> If you have the money, I recommend it.


Then it looks like we finally have a winner!

It's $129.99 & the Shipping is Free from Newegg so it's right around what I was expecting & planning to spend. I was hoping to stay under $150 & since I didn't have to pay shipping that helps even more.

I really appreciate your time, patience & help.

Edit: Wait a second though... I just noticed you said "HX750" but the model I listed was the *CMPSU-750HX*. That's the same thing though isn't it?


----------



## Tator Tot

Yes, same PSU.

Corsar's model numbers go CMPSU-###**
### being wattage
** Being Series

HX, TX, CX, VX, & AX are all series.


----------



## adcantu

Im working on ordering my first build for OC...

I have already ordered the following:

AMD Phenom II X6 1100T 
ASUS Crosshair IV Extreme
CORSAIR DOMINATOR GT 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2000 (PC3 16000)

and am looking to get the following:

2x Sapphire HD6970 (xfire)
1x DVD/RW drive
2x SSD 128GB
2x HDD 7200 1TB
5x LED case fans

Im not sure how much I need out of the PSU or a good model to buy. I was looking at the Ultra X4 1200-Watt Modular Power Supply
cable management is horrible in my case, so im hoping for something modular. Any input is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Taz_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *adcantu*


Im working on ordering my first build for OC...

I have already ordered the following:

AMD Phenom II X6 1100T 
ASUS Crosshair IV Extreme
CORSAIR DOMINATOR GT 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2000 (PC3 16000)

and am looking to get the following:

2x Sapphire HD6970 (xfire)
1x DVD/RW drive
2x SSD 128GB
2x HDD 7200 1TB
5x LED case fans

Im not sure how much I need out of the PSU or a good model to buy. I was looking at the Ultra X4 1200-Watt Modular Power Supply
cable management is horrible in my case, so im hoping for something modular. Any input is greatly appreciated!


Then based on what I was just told, do not get the Ultra.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Do not get the Ultra; there are better Ultra units available.

The x4 750 is just mediocre. The Ultra LSX-750 is a better unit.


Look at page 102 for other info plus page one has a complete list of recommended power supplies.


----------



## adcantu

Thanks Robert... In response to your posts it was said specifically the x4 750 was mediocre... So I was curious if there had been anything better to be said for a higher watt version, the 1200w. However after about 45 mins of research I did find a comprehensive review on that specific one which had horrible results. http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php...Story&reid=174

I do appreciate the input and I have gone back to look at the first post as per your recommendation. I am thinking the Corsair AT1200 is going to be my choice. Im just curious if I will really need all that wattage, will 1000 be enough or am I safer going with the 1200?


----------



## Tator Tot

I was going to link that review, but I see you found it already.

For your Rig, and 850w unit would handle the load.
XFX Black Edition 850w has an excellent price, great MIR & Warranty; and is also much less expensive.


----------



## JoeWalsh

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817152043
This is another good 850w PSU - I own the 850SS (older version, LED fan) - modular, quiet, and I haven't had a problem with it.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeWalsh;12386475*
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817152043
> This is another good 850w PSU - I own the 850SS (older version, LED fan) - modular, quiet, and I haven't had a problem with it.


The 850SS and the 850AE have nothing at all in common, completely different designs.

The 850SS is a piece of overrated crap that can't do 850W. Only reasons you aren't having problems is because you're drawing no more than 300W. If you had a system that pulled 700W+, you would be having issues.

The 850AE is untested; predictions range from "crap" to "half decent".


----------



## Tator Tot

The RX-850AE should be half decent; I doubt it'll be crap. Still, being Andyson; the build quality could be questionable.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;12386869*
> The RX-850AE should be half decent; I doubt it'll be crap. Still, being Andyson; the build quality could be questionable.


Even a decent PSU can be made crappy if you arbitrarily add 20% to the label.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*


Even a decent PSU can be made crappy if you arbitrarily add 20% to the label.


It's design is a stock Andyson platform though.

The only difference to it really is the casing + fan.


----------



## Taz_Man

After ordering the Corsair HX750W today I just noticed that I actually have a Corsair TX750W in my Antec P180 now & the OCZ GameXStream 850W I thought I had in here was still in the box. It wasn't even being used but I thought it was


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Taz_Man*


After ordering the Corsair HX750W today I just noticed that I actually have a Corsair TX750W in my Antec P180 now & the OCZ GameXStream 850W I thought I had in here was still in the box. It wasn't even being used but I thought it was










Well the OCZ GameXStream 850w isn't that good. Ripple goes out of spec at full load. Voltage regulation is only so so.


----------



## King Nothing

Corsair GS800, me and 4 other of my friends are running them and none of us are having any issues. Its made by CWT.

http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/artic...ly-Review/1103


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *King Nothing*


Corsair GS800, me and 4 other of my friends are running them and none of us are having any issues. Its made by CWT.

http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/artic...ly-Review/1103


I actually meant to add the GS Series, but I forgot.

Prices on them are a bit high, but that is because they are B&M store only.

So MicroCenter, BestBuy, Fry's, etc.


----------



## link_90

Quick question, if I have the following PC, which is currently the most powerful video card I can use? No overclock or SLI/CrossFireX.

Motherboard - MSI P67A-C45
CPU - Intel Core i5-2500
RAM - G.Skill Ripjaws 1333MHz CL9 1.5v (2x2GB)
PSU - *Coolermaster Silent Pro M500*
CPU Cooler - Arctic Cooling Freezer XTREME Rev. 2
Video Card - ATI HD 5770 Sapphire
HD - Samsung Spinpoint F4 320GB (HD322GJ)
DVD Burner - Pioneer DVR-216D
Other - mouse, keyboard, 120mm fan x1, 140mm fan x1, headphones, flash drives

I don't want to change it, just curious to know.








Thanks.


----------



## jhaze84

You should be able to power a GeForce 560 Ti, or a Radeon 6950. Those are the fastest cards that list no more than 500W PSU as minimum.


----------



## Tator Tot

It's a solid 450w unit realistically; it can handle up to a GTX 560 Ti or HD6950 fine though (with that setup.)


----------



## Taz_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;12391685*
> Well the OCZ GameXStream 850w isn't that good. Ripple goes out of spec at full load. Voltage regulation is only so so.


That's probably why I noticed that this one is a Reconditioned. I probably had a problem with it awhile back & had to send it off to be replaced & that's most likely when I bought the Corsair TX750W in the first place.

I guess I'm better off just keeping it for a spare or testing, rather then full time use.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taz_Man;12406424*
> That's probably why I noticed that this one is a Reconditioned. I probably had a problem with it awhile back & had to send it off to be replaced & that's most likely when I bought the Corsair TX750W in the first place.
> 
> I guess I'm better off just keeping it for a spare or testing, rather then full time use.


Well most rigs won't push it past 500-600w; where it's fine at.

I would probably try to RMA it if it did have a problem though. With any luck, OCZ will send you a re-certified EliteXStream which is actually a really good unit.


----------



## link_90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jhaze84;12406225*
> You should be able to power a GeForce 560 Ti, or a Radeon 6950. Those are the fastest cards that list no more than 500W PSU as minimum.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;12406328*
> It's a solid 450w unit realistically; it can handle up to a GTX 560 Ti or HD6950 fine though (with that setup.)


Thanks.


----------



## Vuashke

hey guys, sorry if this has been covered:

im interested in wattage used by systems, and ive checked the nvidia website it states that the 'maximum graphics card power' of the gtx460 is 160watts. does this effectively mean the card requires 160watts at the most? reason im asking this is because it seems that the amount of power a computer requires is seriously overblown and a 450watt psu should be plenty for an average i5/i7 system with that card.

also, ive seen this picture linked on another site and was wondering if anyone has any idea where it comes from/which article its from?









thanks guys


----------



## Riou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vuashke;12419065*
> hey guys, sorry if this has been covered:
> 
> im interested in wattage used by systems, and ive checked the nvidia website it states that the 'maximum graphics card power' of the gtx460 is 160watts. does this effectively mean the card requires 160watts at the most? reason im asking this is because it seems that the amount of power a computer requires is seriously overblown and a 450watt psu should be plenty for an average i5/i7 system with that card.
> 
> also, ive seen this picture linked on another site and was wondering if anyone has any idea where it comes from/which article its from?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks guys


That is from an article at Anandtech.com. That chart shows the total power consumption of the computer at the electrical socket. The power that is drawn from the power supply is less due to the efficiency of the power supply. The power consumption on that chart is running a program called Furmark. Furmark will use much more power than any game, even Crysis.


----------



## Vuashke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riou;12419107*
> That is from an article at Anandtech.com. That chart shows the total power consumption of the computer at the electrical socket. The power that is drawn from the power supply is less due to the efficiency of the power supply. The power consumption on that chart is running a program called Furmark. Furmark will use much more power than any game, even Crysis.


awesome, tyvm


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vuashke;12419065*


*Looks at chart, looks at Graphic Card in sig...*

I love that chart.


----------



## voltagenic

thank you so much for your time and effort to compile this list! Made things sooo much easier for me!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voltagenic;12435004*
> thank you so much for your time and effort to compile this list! Made things sooo much easier for me!










No problem


----------



## Smirnoff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vuashke;12419065*
> hey guys, sorry if this has been covered:
> 
> im interested in wattage used by systems, and ive checked the nvidia website it states that the 'maximum graphics card power' of the gtx460 is 160watts. does this effectively mean the card requires 160watts at the most? reason im asking this is because it seems that the amount of power a computer requires is seriously overblown and a 450watt psu should be plenty for an average i5/i7 system with that card.
> thanks guys


I've powered a GTX460 off a Seasonic M12-II 430W. So yeah, unless you have a beefy quad/hex core OC'd CPU in addition to the GPU, you don't need a high-end PSU for that class of card.


----------



## ControlledBurn

I thought Thermaltake TR2s were bad PSUs....


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ControlledBurn;12447086*
> I thought Thermaltake TR2s were bad PSUs....


Depends on the unit.

Thermaltake TR2 ***P units are based on reliable FSP designs. They are apart of the TR2 Bronze Series.

Though not to be confused as some TR2 RX units that are 80+ Bronze
TR2 RX & TR2 Standard units are not worth while though.


----------



## donrapello

Hey guys.
I've been seeking for new parts for sometime now.
I'm gonna get a gtx 570 and a new psu first, then later a new cpu/mobo/ram after seeing what's bulldozer going to be like. Going for a Sandy or Bulldozer build then.
And of course overclocking right them right away









And later on, another gtx 570 for a sli setup. So, i've been searching for a decent priced psu. First i thought of buing Xfx Pro/Core ed. 850w.. it's the nearly the best bang for buck in europe i could find. 88-96 euros from Germany.. those things cost about 120e here in Finland so i'm gonna get my parts from Germany for a lot cheaper









Now, i think i really should get a modular psu because i hate hiding those goddamn cables even that haf really has the space for doing it.

Anyone have experience on this one:
Superflower
I've read a review about that one and it was pretty good for the price..

850w Strider Plus would be another choice. A bit more expensive thought, but not much.

Opinions,advices and choices are more than welcome!


----------



## Tator Tot

Performance between the two is about the same. 
The Strider Plus gives you 50w more of power, and is fully modular; but it's about 2% less efficient at full load.

If the fully modular is important to you; I'd get the Silverstone.

If not, I would get the Super Flower.


----------



## AdvanSuper

I got excited for nothing about that Sparkle $100 gift redemption... They sent me Brothers In Arms Road To Hill 30, Brothers In Arms Hells Highway and Tom Clancy's Hawx.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper*


I got excited for nothing about that Sparkle $100 gift redemption... They sent me Brothers In Arms Road To Hill 30, Brothers In Arms Hells Highway and Tom Clancy's Hawx.


Well those are 3 good games at least.


----------



## N2Gaming

Hey Tator is this 850w thermaltake Black Widow worth $77.29 and would it be a good PSU to use w/4 gpu's for [email protected] say 4x GTX 460's or 4x GTS 450's?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Hey Tator is this 850w thermaltake Black Widow worth $77.29 and would it be a good PSU to use w/4 gpu's for [email protected] say 4x GTX 460's or 4x GTS 450's?


It's an HEC builds. 
Cougar's CMX platform uses the same design.

Long story short, it could be could; or it could be an utter ball of fail and suck. I would use your system to load it up; then check voltages with a DMM.

I probably wouldn't get it though.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


I probably wouldn't get it though.


THX that's all I needed to hear


----------



## N2Gaming

Hey Tator how about this one  hec XPOWER780 600W


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Hey Tator how about this one  hec XPOWER780 600W


Run in fear


----------



## N2Gaming

Lol


----------



## KingT

OK here are the units that are available here that I'm considering on buying:

1. Thermaltake Thoughpower 850W W0131R -- 272$

2. Corsair 850W HX -- 270$

3. CoolerMaster Silent Pro 850W -- 215$

4. Seasonic X Series 650W -- 189$

5. XFX 650W XXX Edition -- 188$

6.Thermaltake Thoughpower XT 775W -- 171$ (ugliest of the bunch..







)

I would like to go for unit ~750W or greater so I would like to know is the premium price tag of Thoughpower 850W and Corsair 850 HX over CM Silent Pro 850 and XT 775W..

And I might go for another GTX480 (in the near future) and bigger screen so I think that Seasonic and XFX 650W units would not cut it..

CHEERS..


----------



## Tator Tot

ToughpowerXT 775w is what you should choose.

Best price to performance ratio, almost performs as well as the Corsair HX850.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


ToughpowerXT 775w is what you should choose.

Best price to performance ratio, almost performs as well as the Corsair HX850.


Thanx man,I really appreciate your insight..

Yeah,I have seen review of it on Jonny guru an it did get very good marks beside on the looks









I have two more questions:

1. With the price on the side would you still recommend Toughpower XT 775W over Cooler Master Silent Pro 850W? (I know that CM has only 66A and Thermaltake 64A)..

2. Do you think that Toughpower XT 775W would be able to power a SLI GTX480 setup or ekvivalent (by power consumption)??

I mean I think that it could do the job but just wanna make sure..

CHEERS..


----------



## Tator Tot

1.) Nah the Toughpower is a better unit

2.) Yeah it should handle that setup fine.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;12481188*
> 1.) Nah the Toughpower is a better unit
> 
> 2.) Yeah it should handle that setup fine.


Thanx man once again..

CHEERS..


----------



## Tator Tot

No problem


----------



## GameBoy

Might be a little off topic but whenever I try to link to a JG review I get this error









"Forbidden

You don't have permission to access /modules.php on this server."

Is it displaying this for anyone else?


----------



## Tator Tot

Nah it works for me.


----------



## KingT

It's me again..

I have just found out that the IT store where I have intended to buy Thermaltake Toughpower XT 775W gives only 1 year of warranty which is ridiculous..

So I have decided to go for Cooler Master Silent Pro 1000W as it's 240$ (cheaper than 850 HX which is 270$ here) and it has 5 year warranty..

I have checked a Jonny guru's review and it did pretty well except for the voltage regulation (but not too bad)..

It has 80A single 12+ rail (FSP built but it seems like CM design) and lot of connectors for future rig upgrades..

Any thoughts??

CHEERS..


----------



## Tator Tot

It's not a bad unit; just nothing fabulous.

Personally the price in the US is to high. It should be priced more around $150 in the US.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


It's not a bad unit; just nothing fabulous.

Personally the price in the US is to high. It should be priced more around $150 in the US.


Yes the prices are ridiculous here,but paychecks are even more..









Thanx man..

CHEERS..


----------



## Tator Tot

dude.


----------



## Shodhanth

Cooler Master Silent Pro Modular 600 Watts.
May I please have your thoughts on the same?
Also, couldn't help but notice, but there is no Feb 30th.







(Main post)


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shodhanth;12551148*
> Cooler Master Silent Pro Modular 600 Watts.
> May I please have your thoughts on the same?
> Also, couldn't help but notice, but there is no Feb 30th.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Main post)


That was a bit of a joke (the Feb 30th thing.) It's a basically "will be done when I get it done." Since I have a lot of other stuff I'm working on right now.

The Cooler Master Silent Pro M600 is a pretty solid unit. It's just got an anemic 12v rail; and would be considered a 550w for most systems.
Still, a solid PSU.


----------



## djsi38t

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shodhanth*


Cooler Master Silent Pro Modular 600 Watts.
May I please have your thoughts on the same?
Also, couldn't help but notice, but there is no Feb 30th.







(Main post)


The silent pro gold 600 is a very good psu.It received high ratings as well and is made by enhance like the 700.


----------



## Shodhanth

Not gold, dude...








Wish I could afford it, but no the regular plain Silent Pro modular 600, I think its EOL now, replaced by the M620?
@Tator Tot: Thanks for the help, and I figured it was a joke, but you never know busy people tend to make mistakes.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shodhanth*


Not gold, dude...








Wish I could afford it, but no the regular plain Silent Pro modular 600, I think its EOL now, replaced by the M620?
@Tator Tot: Thanks for the help, and I figured it was a joke, but you never know busy people tend to make mistakes.










The Real Power Pro M620 is a good unit as well; but it's older.

Silent Pro Gold 600w is also a good unit; it's what replaced the M600


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


The *Real Power Pro M620* is a good unit as well; but it's older.


Exactly,I can confirm that as I'm running one myself..









Check out my sigrig..

CHEERS..


----------



## wermad

any thoughts (and info) on the OCZ ZX1000W/1250W? They're fully modular. Are they clones or something different or new?


----------



## Chuckclc

This must be a newer PSU. Not much listed by this PSU as reference. The specs look very nice though as you already know. OCZ is pretty solid. Go for it and report back and help make OCZ a household name. Single 12v rails are overrated though.


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


any thoughts (and info) on the OCZ ZX1000W/1250W? They're fully modular. Are they clones or something different or new?


I just did a quick search and couldn't find any actual reviews for either of those power supplies. What I did find was that the OEM is Great Wall and these may be based off of the same platform as the Sparkle Gold Class 1000/1250. If this is true then there is a very good chance that these are solid power supplies.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chuckclc*


This must be a newer PSU. Not much listed by this PSU as reference. The specs look very nice though as you already know. OCZ is pretty solid. Go for it and report back and help make OCZ a household name. Single 12v rails are overrated though.


What specs are you looking at? OCZ actually has very few solid power supplies. Also brand name doesn't matter anywhere near as much as the OEM which in this case may be Great Wall (good thing). Other OCZ power supplies are completely different and for the most part mediocre.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


any thoughts (and info) on the OCZ ZX1000W/1250W? They're fully modular. Are they clones or something different or new?


Great Wall is the OEM.

Same platform as used by Sparkled in their Gold Class units. Hardware Secrets reviewed the 850w


----------



## Tator Tot

What's that, two days without a post? I must fix that.

Updated the first post; new units listed from Enermax, Raidmax, Lepa, NZXT, Rosewill, Thortech, and others.

Older units also removed.

New Intro added.

Enjoy everyone


----------



## N2Gaming

Great work Tator.

The only thing that could make that list any better IMO would be if there were links to the best deals for each item listed but being as how much prices fluctuate w/competition and MIR's it'd be to hard to keep up to date.

Maybe an columb for MSRP


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2Gaming;12658339*
> Great work Tator.
> 
> The only thing that could make that list any better IMO would be if there were links to the best deals for each item listed


That would be WAY out of my league to keep up to date effectively.


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;12658351*
> That would be WAY out of my league to keep up to date effectively.


C'mon Tator. You totally have nothing better to do then search 24/7 for deals on over 100 power supplies throughout the interwebs...


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VW_TDI_02;12658764*
> C'mon Tator. You totally have nothing better to do then search 24/7 for deals on over 100 power supplies throughout the interwebs...


Once the OCN Staff Cloning Project is over and we have 23 Tator Tot's using the same account to keep everything up to date, sure I will


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Once the OCN Staff Cloning Project is over and we have 23 Tator Tot's using the same account to keep everything up to date, sure I will










Someone has been busy dreaming...


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krusher33*


Someone has been busy dreaming...


I can confirm it's part of the world domination plan.


----------



## Blacklac

Hey Tater. Can you recommend a couple good 1000w PSU's to shop around for? Looking for a friend that's not a member. He wants one for a future powerful gaming rig, hopefully this psu can last until it dies, so he wants a good one. Fully modular.

Thanks.


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blacklac;12674331*
> Hey Tater. Can you recommend a couple good 1000w PSU's to shop around for? Looking for a friend that's not a member. He wants one for a future powerful gaming rig, hopefully this psu can last until it dies, so he wants a good one. Fully modular.
> 
> Thanks.


A little more info may help.
Primarily how much is he willing to spend?
Does he want a Gold Certified power supply or is Bronze Certified acceptable? Also are there any restrictions as to where he is ordering from?


----------



## Blacklac

Ok, sorry. He was looking at a 1200 watt for $300, but I talked him down to a 1000w. He did not give me a budget, but I think $220-250 is probably what he'd spend for a good 1000watt. Anything around there is a welcome recommendation +/-.

He will probably buy from Newegg, but I think anywhere reliable that can ship to the US without absurd shipping prices is ok. So , Newegg, Amazon, TigerDirect probably preferred, but open.

Preferrably Gold, but Open.

Thanks.


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Sparkle Gold Class 1000watt $219.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817800002&cm_re=sparkle_gold_class-_-17-800-002-_-Product
Silverstone Strider Gold 1000 $229.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817256068&cm_re=silverstone_strider-_-17-256-068-_-Product
OCZ ZX1000 $219.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341045&cm_re=ocz_zx-_-17-341-045-_-Product

Those are all Gold Certified and right around the same price. Just look around the original post in the 1000+ section and take your pick. They are all solid choices


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blacklac;12674331*
> Hey Tater. Can you recommend a couple good 1000w PSU's to shop around for? Looking for a friend that's not a member. He wants one for a future powerful gaming rig, hopefully this psu can last until it dies, so he wants a good one. Fully modular.
> 
> Thanks.


As he said, OCZ ZX 1000w or Silverstone Strider Gold 1000w.

In the US the OCZ is cheaper at newegg and performs slightly better.

There's also the Sparkle Gold Class 1250w for $180 which is amazing. But not fully modular.

What's his system like though, he probably doesn't need a fully modular unit. A 750-850 suits most systems.


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;12675725*
> As he said, OCZ ZX 1000w or Silverstone Strider Gold 1000w.
> 
> In the US the OCZ is cheaper at newegg and performs slightly better.
> 
> There's also the Sparkle Gold Class 1250w for $180 which is amazing. But not fully modular.
> 
> What's his system like though, he probably doesn't need a fully modular unit. A 750-850 suits most systems.


In reality if he only has one GPU a 650 watt power supply will work fine (dual GPU cards are exempt for the most part).


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VW_TDI_02;12676255*
> In reality if he only has one GPU a 650 watt power supply will work fine (dual GPU cards are exempt for the most part).


990X + HD6990 would still be fine on a 650-700w PSU depending on the HDD load out.


----------



## Blacklac

He's planning hexacore and xfire/SLI.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blacklac;12676415*
> He's planning hexacore and xfire/SLI.


Depends on what GPU's he gets, but in that case a 750w-850w would be fine.


----------



## N2Gaming

Hi Tator,

I was wondering how you feel about this unit.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2Gaming;12745420*
> Hi Tator,
> 
> I was wondering how you feel about this unit.


Solid unit, it has 1 design flaw though and needs a minimum 12v load of 7A (84w) otherwise the ripple on the minor rails falls out of spec.

But that's not a huge concern as getting a system to load that unit to 100w on idle wouldn't be hard.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;12745458*
> Solid unit, it has 1 design flaw though and needs a minimum 12v load of 7A (84w) otherwise the ripple on the minor rails falls out of spec.
> 
> But that's not a huge concern as getting a system to load that unit to 100w on idle wouldn't be hard.


Thanks Tator considering I'd just be using it as a folding unit it should work out just fine then.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2Gaming;12745582*
> Thanks Tator considering I'd just be using it as a folding unit it should work out just fine then.


Yup, more than up to the job for that!









Sometimes the fan can make a clicking noise (just so happens that the ADDA fan used by most Seasonic/XFX units has this problem.)

Though its by no means a problem.


----------



## Faint

Hey, Tator, I'm looking at getting a new PSU for an upcoming build.

I've been looking at some 750w units but I'm not really sure what to pick.

The ones that I have been specifically been looking at were the Antec TruePower New Blue and the Corsair HX 750.

Out of those two, which one would you prefer? Or would there be a better/another option within that price range?


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Faint*


Hey, Tator, I'm looking at getting a new PSU for an upcoming build.

I've been looking at some 750w units but I'm not really sure what to pick.

The ones that I have been specifically been looking at were the Antec TruePower New Blue and the Corsair HX 750.

Out of those two, which one would you prefer? Or would there be a better/another option within that price range?


X-750 is the best 750 watt power supply that you can get. Also you can look into the XFX 750 watt, Antec Truepower New, and the Antec High Current Pro 750.


----------



## Faint

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VW_TDI_02*


X-750 is the best 750 watt power supply that you can get. Also you can look into the XFX 750 watt, Antec Truepower New, and the Antec High Current Pro 750.


Thanks.

Do you know where I might be able to find the Antec HCP 750w? I've checked on Newegg and they don't seem to be selling it at the moment.

Edit: Also, would the Antec HCG 750w be something to look at or no?


----------



## cdoublejj

Why can't i find ANY reviews for the Antec NeoECO 400w?


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*


Why can't i find ANY reviews for the Antec NeoECO 400w?


I don't think they sent any out for review.

It's confirmed that they're SeaSonic S12II units though. So it will perform near identically to the old Corsair CX400.


----------



## mikeaj

It looks like the XFX Core Edition 450W and 550W are available. S12II Bronze, right?


----------



## Shub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj;12763861*
> It looks like the XFX Core Edition 450W and 550W are available. S12II Bronze, right?


Whoa, I didn't even know those were coming out. Once their price goes down to normal, I bet they will be the units to get in that wattage range.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faint;12759998*
> Hey, Tator, I'm looking at getting a new PSU for an upcoming build.
> 
> I've been looking at some 750w units but I'm not really sure what to pick.
> 
> The ones that I have been specifically been looking at were the Antec TruePower New Blue and the Corsair HX 750.
> 
> Out of those two, which one would you prefer? Or would there be a better/another option within that price range?


Corsair HX750, it's a better unit
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VW_TDI_02;12760840*
> X-750 is the best 750 watt power supply that you can get. Also you can look into the XFX 750 watt, Antec Truepower New, and the Antec High Current Pro 750.


XFX Black Edtion 750w, Seasonic M12D 750 (some still for sale), PC Power & Cooling Silencer 760, & Corsair's HX750 are all better units than the X-750/X-760.

They have better minor rail voltage regulation.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faint;12761096*
> Thanks.
> 
> Do you know where I might be able to find the Antec HCP 750w? I've checked on Newegg and they don't seem to be selling it at the moment.
> 
> Edit: Also, would the Antec HCG 750w be something to look at or no?


HCG-750 is a good unit, but the TruePower New 750 is cheaper, and performs a bit better. It also is semi-modular.

HCP-750 & HCP-850 are not out yet. Don't know why, as HCP-850 made it to reviewers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj;12761875*
> Why can't i find ANY reviews for the Antec NeoECO 400w?


Neo ECO 520w should have a review by Makalu; and they are solid results.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj;12763861*
> It looks like the XFX Core Edition 450W and 550W are available. S12II Bronze, right?


Yes, but
http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=224

Read that review, the design is bugged and the 12v regulation is a bit funky.


----------



## Shub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;12768218*
> Yes, but
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=224
> 
> Read that review, the design is bugged and the 12v regulation is a bit funky.


Ah man, really? And I got all excited. That's disheartening. Maybe Jonny got a faulty unit.


----------



## Faint

Alright.

Thanks, Tator.


----------



## Tator Tot

There's actually an update on it; it was the load pattern Jonny used which the unit didn't like.

He posted some revised results. 
http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php...tory4&reid=225

I'll actually be adding the Pro 550 & Pro 450 to the list.


----------



## wermad

Just ordered an OCZ ZX-1000w. I like the full modular design


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


Just ordered an OCZ ZX-1000w. I like the full modular design










I wish they would have gone all black with the cables.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


There's actually an update on it; it was the load pattern Jonny used which the unit didn't like.

He posted some revised results. 
http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php...tory4&reid=225

I'll actually be adding the Pro 550 & Pro 450 to the list.


I guess there is a point to be made about group-regulated units and these in particular.

On the one hand, we should expect the PSUs to deal with any load that the label says it can handle. But what is of higher practical importance is how the units do under realistic loads. The load distribution originally used by JG is consistent with the other PSU reviews done on the site and should well be, but I think the 3.3V/5V is unrealistically high. How are you going to draw 120W from 3.3V/5V on a 450W system? (I'm curious. Could anybody list some a modern computer setup that could do that?) The lower 3.3V/5V load used by KitGuru--under which the XFX Pros did better--is closer to what most computers would draw I think.


----------



## Tator Tot

Well Jonny is using a load pattern closer to w hat ATX specifications define.

Still; you are right, most rigs are only going to draw 50-75w from the 3.3v/5v combined.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;12782043*
> I wish they would have gone all black with the cables.


sleeve


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad;12785921*
> sleeve


I like Flat/Ribbon style more.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;12785930*
> I like Flat/Ribbon style more.


yup, those are much sexier and flexible.


----------



## KittensMewMew

Is there a reason for the Silverstone Strider Plus 750W and 850W not being on the list? I know it isn't a 100% comprehensive list, but I'm looking to get a 750W fully modular PSU and the 750W Silverstone is right in my budget.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KittensMewMew;12948922*
> Is there a reason for the Silverstone Strider Plus 750W and 850W not being on the list? I know it isn't a 100% comprehensive list, but I'm looking to get a 750W fully modular PSU and the 750W Silverstone is right in my budget.


Great units, just replaced by the Strider Gold units.

Personally I would rather get a Strider Plus unit as they are smaller and have better minor rail Vreg.

I only keep in current production units on the list though. Not old generation units, otherwise the list would be a lot more massive.


----------



## KittensMewMew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;12949878*
> Great units, just replaced by the Strider Gold units.
> 
> Personally I would rather get a Strider Plus unit as they are smaller and have better minor rail Vreg.
> 
> I only keep in current production units on the list though. Not old generation units, otherwise the list would be a lot more massive.


Ahh, I understand, didn't realize they had gone out of production. So a Silverstone Strider Plus 750 at $125 (in Canada, so about +20% from US) is a fairly good buy?


----------



## Krusher33

The Antec Truepower 650 New is on sale today at Newegg for just $69.99 and FS. Code: EMCKFKJ27 (regular price $129.99)

In case anyone's looking for something in that range.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KittensMewMew*


Ahh, I understand, didn't realize they had gone out of production. So a Silverstone Strider Plus 750 at $125 (in Canada, so about +20% from US) is a fairly good buy?


It's just a simple change up. Strider Plus is 80+ Silver, Strider Gold is 80+ Gold.

You can guess which markets better.

Strider Plus is an excellent unit.


----------



## 161029

The Seasonic X850 is good, just like all of the other Seasonic X series power supplies that are already on the list. Why leave the 850 out?

Edit- Does anybody know about this and this? Looks like we have a winner right here. Enermax is coming out with a 80 Plus Platinum too. That would be this. SeaSonic just wins by a little. I wonder when these are coming out. I'm thinking about using the SeaSonic Platinum Series 860w psu for a bulldozer rig.


----------



## Shub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HybridCore*


The Seasonic X850 is good, just like all of the other Seasonic X series power supplies that are already on the list. Why leave the 850 out?


The policy of this list of recommendations is to exclude units that are no longer in production. The X860 has replaced the X850









Quote:



Edit- Does anybody know about this and this? Looks like we have a winner right here. Enermax is coming out with a 80 Plus Platinum too. That would be this. SeaSonic just wins by a little. I wonder when these are coming out. I'm thinking about using the SeaSonic Platinum Series 860w psu for a bulldozer rig.


Until they actually come out and get reviewed professionally, it's hard to tell how they will perform, but it's likely the SeaSonic units will be exceptional, and the Enermax should be good at the very least


----------



## 161029

I saw both units on newegg so I assumed they are both still in production. I guess they still have some stock of the X850. I assume the 80 plus platinum seasonic and enermax power supplies will be great. I assume corsair will take both of the SeaSonic platinum power supplies and put it under their own name. Still, I don't see the x860 on the list.


----------



## Tator Tot

In stock never means in production.

Some X-Series units were revised and changed but are 99% the same.

As for the X-Series 80+ Platinum units, they are based on the same design as the original X-Series for the most part; just tweaked and such. So they should be very good at ripple & noise suppression with only "good" Voltage Regulation on the 3.3v & 5v rails.


----------



## 161029

I can't wait for some more Platinum series power supplies.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore;12976095*
> I can't wait for some more Platinum series power supplies.


Don't expect to much, most are looking to be "under-rated" 80+ Gold units.
IE: They'll take an 80+ Gold 650w unit and call it 80+ Platinum by making it 550w.

They also use a trick of lowering the 5v & 3.3v rails combined total wattage. So instead of 180w or 150w like we have seen in the past; they'll be only 120w combined total.

This lowers the amperage draw on the 5v & 3.3v VRMs thus reducing the losses of down stepping voltage and then making the efficiency higher.


----------



## 161029

As long as it's gold, I'm sure somebody will buy it (any psu).


----------



## Krusher33

Paint it gold and they'll buy it.


----------



## 161029

Yep. What he said.


----------



## Baskt_Case

The Corsair TX750 v2 doesn't have a review linked. Heres a recent one from JohnnyGURU. It got a 9.5


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Baskt_Case*


The Corsair TX750 v2 doesn't have a review linked. Heres a recent one from JohnnyGURU. It got a 9.5










I put it up before reviews were actually posted is all. Thanks for the link.

Right now I'm really busy but once April ends I'll be back to working on all my guides, stickies, FAQ's, etc.


----------



## Kasp1js

Are TechPowerUP PSU reviews any good? They have been releasing quite a few recently.


----------



## infected rat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kasp1js;13225445*
> Are TechPowerUP PSU reviews any good? They have been releasing quite a few recently.


I'm not remotely informed enough to answer but they do seem to have revised their testing methodology, recent article here.


----------



## Shub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kasp1js;13225445*
> Are TechPowerUP PSU reviews any good? They have been releasing quite a few recently.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *infected rat;13227108*
> I'm not remotely informed enough to answer but they do seem to have revised their testing methodology, recent article here.


Someone posted a topic asking the same question a couple of days ago -- it's easier if I point you two to that topic








http://www.overclock.net/power-supplies/995494-tpu-psu-reviews-trust-worthy.html


----------



## infected rat

Ah hah, missed that one, thanks for the link.


----------



## Krusher33

Easy to miss if title just says TPU PSU reviews... I would not have read that as TECHPowerUp! PSU reviews.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kasp1js*


Are TechPowerUP PSU reviews any good? They have been releasing quite a few recently.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *infected rat*


I'm not remotely informed enough to answer but they do seem to have revised their testing methodology, recent article here.


The Reviewer is a Greek that goes by the name of Cmaris, he has been cranking out great PSU reviews for awhile for TheLab.gr

TPU is English though, so that works out better for most of us









They're a good site to use now.


----------



## Krusher33

Holy moly when did you become "Managing Editor"? OMW to checking OCN news...


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krusher33*


Holy moly when did you become "Managing Editor"? OMW to checking OCN news...


Don't worry, you're not even 24hours late on this one yet


----------



## Krusher33

That's awesome man!


----------



## grela_gti

such this source:
http://www.silverstonetek.com/products/p_contents.php?pno=ST50F-ES&area=
It is not modular, but a good price, 80 +, silent.
As poneis not on the list, and I think good choice.
Wanted to buy me especially for the price


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grela_gti*


such this source:
http://www.silverstonetek.com/produc...ST50F-ES&area=
It is not modular, but a good price, 80 +, silent.
As poneis not on the list, and I think good choice.
Wanted to buy me especially for the price


It's a good unit, nothing fabulous though.

If you have a Corsair CX500 or Antec NeoECO 520C in your area for the same price, you should get one of them.


----------



## grela_gti

Yes, the Corsair CX500 is there in my local store, the antec does not exist in nearby stores, I wanted something as much of 500w, which was 80 + and silent.
It is modular so I am indifferent, and the list can not find them around here, only 600w up.


----------



## Akusho

Hey guys! My Enermax ECO80+ 620w started squealing in games when i upgraded my graphics card = RMA. The problem is, that the manufacturer might not have a new one to give me, so i have i choice between HEC Cougar CM 700W, HEC Win+ Power 600w, Seasonic SS-600ET 600w and Thermaltake Toughpower W0103 600W.
Which one is best out of these? I heard lots of bad stuff about Thermaltakes, nothing about Seasonics and HECs. Cougar 700W seems nice?
(I still hope to get my Enermax back














)


----------



## Tator Tot

The Seasonic or Thermaltake are the ones you want to grab. Avoid the HEC Win+ Power like the plauge, and the HEC/Cougar CM 700 has poor build quality.

I would choose the Thermaltake because the Seasonic is an OEM model (so grey housing and unsleeved cables.)


----------



## Shub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akusho;13277615*
> Hey guys! My Enermax ECO80+ 620w started squealing in games when i upgraded my graphics card = RMA. The problem is, that the manufacturer might not have a new one to give me, so i have i choice between HEC Cougar CM 700W, HEC Win+ Power 600w, Seasonic SS-600ET 600w and Thermaltake Toughpower W0103 600W.
> Which one is best out of these? I heard lots of bad stuff about Thermaltakes, nothing about Seasonics and HECs. Cougar 700W seems nice?
> (I still hope to get my Enermax back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Enermax themselves is offering to replace an Enermax-made unit with other brands? That's just weird...
Anyway, out of those, I'd pick the SeaSonic SS-600ET.


----------



## Akusho

No, not themselves ) The place i bought it at.
I read about Hec Cougar, it got some good reviews, SeaSonic has less. + Hec is modular.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akusho;13278386*
> No, not themselves ) The place i bought it in.
> I read about Hec Cougar, it got some good reviews, SeaSonic has less. + Hec is modular.










Trust me, listen to Tator Tot and Shub.


----------



## Akusho

What does poor build quality mean? The main issue is rail stability and overall performance.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akusho;13278386*
> No, not themselves ) The place i bought it at.
> I read about Hec Cougar, it got some good reviews, SeaSonic has less. + Hec is modular.


Most PSU reviews are not good ones.

And Seasonic doesn't spam the market with review samples because their primary business is as an OEM for companies like XFX, Corsair, and Antec.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akusho;13278516*
> What does poor build quality mean? The main issue is rail stability and overall performance.


Poor build quality means a choice in low quality components or bad soldering.


----------



## Akusho

Hard choice, damn.... Read a few German reviews (thanks to Google translator )) ) and seems that HEC is a good PSU. Thermaltakes are not really quite, they have a strange fan setting that goes to max at around 350-400W, and are not really 600w, 585-ish.
SeaSonic gets mediocre reviews.
+ HEC is modular and has lots of cable that might come in handy, and more power.


----------



## Shub

Chances are the reviews you read were not good reviews. There are very few sites that have the knowledge and tools to do proper PSU reviews. HEC rarely makes anything better than mediocre.
The Thermaltake 600W unit you mentioned can deliver 600W. Its output capacity at 12V is 576W, so it's perfectly normal to call it a 600W when you factor in the minor rails.
And I'd really like to see what reviews said the SeaSonic was mediocre, because SeaSonic is one of the top dogs for PSU performance.


----------



## Akusho

Damn... maybe i should just hope to get the Enermax back =)
http://www.planet3dnow.de/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=373122&garpg=15#content_start These guys says it's pretty good, nothing bad on the build quality, great features etc.
http://www.pc-experience.de/wbb2/thread.php?threadid=28977 These guys also
http://www.hardwareoverclock.com/Cougar_CM_Power_700_Watt-5.htm 95% score
http://hardware-academy.org/reviews/35-netzteile/111-cougar-cm700.html?start=6 Silver Award.
http://www.tweak.dk/review/Cougar_CM_Power_700W_modular_stroemforsyning/1010/5/1 - An OK PSU.
http://www.ocaholic.ch/xoops/html/modules/smartsection/item.php?itemid=340&page=7

http://www.pcmhz.com/hardware-reviews/reviews-surse/1258-cougar-cm-700-psu-review?start=4 "Cougar Power CM 700 is one of the ideal choices for users with medium and large budgets. As can be ideal for the enthusiast, the modding enthusiasts and those who want to impress your friends circle."
"...we are dealing with a source produced by one of the most renowned producers HEC (which made source for many other brands on the market)."

http://www.hardware.no/artikler/cougar_cm_700w/71653/4 The only bad review, complaining about ripple being too high.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

At the 750W and 850W recommendations you have the Corsair TX series listed but not the HX series. I would think they both should be recommended. As far as I have read, the HX750/850 are fantastic PSU's....


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=153


----------



## Akusho

I can't choose Corsair cuz they dont sell them
850W Corsair would probably cost much more than my Enermax, and i dont have the money to waste on this.
Also, if i take SeaSonic i lose money(around 30$), or I will have to spend lots of time trying to get them back from the store )

PS SeaSonic looks kinda cheap... no cable sleeving, kinda lame gray color... not saying that the bright orange of HEC is better, but still...


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akusho;13278750*
> Damn... maybe i should just hope to get the Enermax back =)


All of those reviews do not include either proper testing (with load equipment) or ripple results. HEC units (especially the CM, CMX, and some others) feature high ripple on the 3.3v rail.

Those reviews also did not tear down the unit like other sites would to inspect the soldering.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric;13278752*
> At the 750W and 850W recommendations you have the Corsair TX series listed but not the HX series. I would think they both should be recommended. As far as I have read, the HX750/850 are fantastic PSU's....


HX750/HX850 are no longer made as the AX750 and AX850 replace them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akusho;13278820*
> PS SeaSonic looks kinda cheap... no cable sleeving, kinda lame gray color... not saying that the bright orange of HEC is better, but still...


That's because it's an OEM unit. Not designed for you and I really, but more so designed for people who build PC's for a living as you're supposed to buy them in bulk.


----------



## Shub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akusho;13278750*
> Damn... maybe i should just hope to get the Enermax back =)
> http://www.planet3dnow.de/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=373122&garpg=15#content_start These guys says it's pretty good, nothing bad on the build quality, great features etc.
> http://www.pc-experience.de/wbb2/thread.php?threadid=28977 These guys also
> http://www.hardwareoverclock.com/Cougar_CM_Power_700_Watt-5.htm 95% score
> http://hardware-academy.org/reviews/35-netzteile/111-cougar-cm700.html?start=6 Silver Award.
> http://www.tweak.dk/review/Cougar_CM_Power_700W_modular_stroemforsyning/1010/5/1 - An OK PSU.


Those reviews are all severely lacking in methodology. No ripple testing, no hot box testing, no load testers, ... you can't do a good review without those








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric;13278752*
> At the 750W and 850W recommendations you have the Corsair TX series listed but not the HX series. I would think they both should be recommended. As far as I have read, the HX750/850 are fantastic PSU's....


The HX750/850 are not in the list because they are no longer in production. Everybody agrees that they're great units, but the list only includes units currently in production









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akusho;13278820*
> I can't choose Corsair cuz they dont sell them
> 850W Corsair would probably cost much more than my Enermax, and i dont have the money to waste on this.
> Also, if i take SeaSonic i lose money(around 30$), or I will have to spend lots of time trying to get them back from the store )
> 
> PS SeaSonic looks kinda cheap... no cable sleeving, kinda lame gray color... not saying that the bright orange of HEC is better, but still...


Yes, the SeaSonic looks drab, but it's high quality inside the ugly gray casing. The ThermalTake you mentioned earlier would also be fine.


----------



## Akusho

Thanks guys. I'll continue hoping to get a new Enermax... otherwise I'm screwed.
HEC is bad, SeaSonic looks crappy, Thermaltake... well, maybe as the last option.


----------



## Tator Tot

The Thermaltake is a good, CWT PSH unit.


----------



## Akusho

Yeah, and costs more than the Enermax, so i prefer to stick with it until the very end, when I'll have no choice but to pay for TT.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13279133*
> All of those reviews do not include either proper testing (with load equipment) ...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shub;13279184*
> Those reviews are all severely lacking in methodology....


I'm hearing echoes. LOL


----------



## VettePilot

I was thinking of getting the thermaltake toughpower 875. decent unit?

Other options are Kingwin LZ-1000, and Corsair 850 or 1000HX, along with the Sparkle SCC-850.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


The Thermaltake is a good, CWT PSH unit.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan;13281665*
> I was thinking of getting the thermaltake toughpower 875. decent unit?
> 
> Other options are Kingwin LZ-1000, and Corsair 850 or 1000HX, along with the Sparkle SCC-850.


The Corsair HX850 & Thermaltake Toughpower XT 875w are both based on the CWT DSG platform. The Corsair is a slightly tweaked (more expensive/better performing) version.

Kingwin Lazer 1000w & Corsair HX1000 are both old units. I would skip them.

The Sparkle Gold Class 850w is a solid unit; but the Corsair HX850 performs better.

What are the prices like? If they are all within $5 of each other, get the HX850


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13288255*
> The Corsair HX850 & Thermaltake Toughpower XT 875w are both based on the CWT DSG platform. The Corsair is a slightly tweaked (more expensive/better performing) version.
> 
> Kingwin Lazer 1000w & Corsair HX1000 are both old units. I would skip them.
> 
> The Sparkle Gold Class 850w is a solid unit; but the Corsair HX850 performs better.
> 
> What are the prices like? If they are all within $5 of each other, get the HX850


Well i can get the hx850 from tiger for 162 shipped. Would it be worth he extra to get the ax850? The termaltake lz1000 is 136 on special from newegg and newegg also has the ax850 for 182 plus shipping and tax.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan;13288953*
> Well i can get the hx850 from tiger for 162 shipped. Would it be worth he extra to get the ax850? The termaltake lz1000 is 136 on special from newegg and newegg also has the ax850 for 182 plus shipping and tax.


Corsair HX850 is actually a better performing unit in terms of voltage regulation. The AX Series of units are fully modular and have all black cables. They're also just ever so slightly more efficient.

I would get the HX850. Even a high end build with a i7-2600K + 2 x GTX 590/HD6990's wouldn't over load that unit.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13289027*
> Corsair HX850 is actually a better performing unit in terms of voltage regulation. The AX Series of units are fully modular and have all black cables. They're also just ever so slightly more efficient.
> 
> I would get the HX850. Even a high end build with a i7-2600K + 2 x GTX 590/HD6990's wouldn't over load that unit.


Awesome. Then the hx850 it will be. Thanks a lot for the help. I appreciate it a lot. Helped me clear up my choice. I was really confused.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan;13289145*
> Awesome. Then the hx850 it will be. Thanks a lot for the help. I appreciate it a lot. Helped me clear up my choice. I was really confused.


Trust me, most people are like you.

The problem is that right now, there are a lot of good options in the market for people to choose from.

Normally I follow a flow of sorts:
How much do you want to spend ? > What features (efficiency/modular/LEDs) are you looking for? > what system is this PSU gonna run? > can I have a cookie and some hot chocolate?


----------



## VettePilot

LOL Ya I can send you some cookies but the hot chocolate will get cold. I ordered an HX850 from Tiger Direct which I will never order from agian. Their customer service is pathetic. One guy was crazy pushy, the other was just a dick. I then spoke to a regular custoemr service rep who sounded like he was in India and only would repeat what I said and did so over and over. The supervisor I spoke with was no better and just gave me the typical robotic coorporate response and argued with me. Unreal. I spent $1000 bucks with them this week over 2 orders and this is how they treat people. Lost my business for good.

I figured I would get a tried and true PSU and forget about the fancy Doodads. None of the lighted ones are that great, and are Tier 3 or 4 PSu's.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Trust me, most people are like you.

The problem is that right now, there are a lot of good options in the market for people to choose from.

Normally I follow a flow of sorts:
How much do you want to spend ? > What features (efficiency/modular/LEDs) are you looking for? > what system is this PSU gonna run? > can I have a cookie and some hot chocolate?


----------



## Tator Tot

Picking up a good PSU is definitely the best option you can make. More so since those "Tier 1" units generally out live their warranty by a good number of years.


----------



## Liselotte

Planning to get a new PSU, 1000w and up. Any recommendation from the list?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liselotte;13304914*
> Planning to get a new PSU, 1000w and up. Any recommendation from the list?


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341045


----------



## lostmage

I have a logisys 575W, is that any good?


----------



## Shub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lostmage;13319297*
> I have a logisys 575W, is that any good?


Sorry, nope. Logisys is pretty much horrible across the board.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lostmage*


I have a logisys 575W, is that any good?


It's an old ATX 12v 1.3 unit, that's rated for around 350w and claiming to be able to output 575w.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


It's an old ATX 12v 1.3 unit, that's rated for around 350w and claiming to be able to output 575w.


And probably from Keerda, who aren't exactly known for great build quality.


----------



## Lettuceman

I'm just wondering, why is the 650w NZXT Hale deactivated on newegg?


----------



## Shub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lettuceman*


I'm just wondering, why is the 650w NZXT Hale deactivated on newegg?


I'm not sure what's going on on NZXT's end but all the Hale90 units have been out of stock across the board for a while. 
If you don't mind the fact that it looks radically different, the Kingwin Lazer Gold 700W is as close as you can get to the NZXT Hale90 650W.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lettuceman*


I'm just wondering, why is the 650w NZXT Hale deactivated on newegg?


Usually OOS items get deactivated if Newegg has no ETA on the next shipment.

Sometimes it just happens because the item went out of stock.

On the other hand; SuperFlower has a 80+ Platinum design out there that ranges between 550w to 1000w so NZXT may be holding off on shipping any more units so that they can make a Hale92 or something along those lines.


----------



## Lettuceman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Usually OOS items get deactivated if Newegg has no ETA on the next shipment.

Sometimes it just happens because the item went out of stock.

On the other hand; SuperFlower has a 80+ Platinum design out there that ranges between 550w to 1000w so NZXT may be holding off on shipping any more units so that they can make a Hale92 or something along those lines.


Oh, thats what deactivated can mean.








So, Newegg can get new shipments then in the future potentially.

The Antec Truepower 650w is also deactivated as well. Hmm, luckily I'm not building until the summer anyways.


----------



## Birthday Attack

Lepa is misspelled "Lega" in the list in the first post.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Birthday Attack;13539214*
> Lepa is misspelled "Lega" in the list in the first post.


Fixing it now, thanks for letting me know


----------



## mikeaj

Out of curiosity, does anybody know what these XFX 750W and 850W are?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817207016
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817207017

Newegg says they're "black edition" yet the label in the picture says PRO850W XXX Edition Semi Modular. They indeed have a semi modular cabling system, and they're 80 Plus Silver like the old Black Edition, and the load table is the same. Fan is black this time, and it looks just like the Core Pro. They don't seem to be listed on Ecos (80 plus).

Is it the same M12D as the old Black Edition, just with a different look?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj;13558577*
> Out of curiosity, does anybody know what these XFX 750W and 850W are?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817207016
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817207017
> 
> Newegg says they're "black edition" yet the label in the picture says PRO850W XXX Edition Semi Modular. They indeed have a semi modular cabling system, and they're 80 Plus Silver like the old Black Edition, and the load table is the same. Fan is black this time, and it looks just like the Core Pro. They don't seem to be listed on Ecos (80 plus).
> 
> Is it the same M12D as the old Black Edition, just with a different look?


Yeah, M12D with a slight redesign and name change.


----------



## supra_rz

Why the corsair hx 1000 is not there?







makes me sad that i bought it


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *supra_rz*


Why the corsair hx 1000 is not there?







makes me sad that i bought it


OCZ, Sparkle*, NZXT, Rosewill, Kingwin, Thermaltake, Thortech, Senty, & Silverstone all make units which perform better, and most cost less than the HX1000.

The HX1000 was a good unit, when it came out 4 years ago.

*Note, this is Sparkle Computer Corp who makes GPUs. Not Sparkle Power Inc who is associated with the FSP Group.


----------



## supra_rz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


OCZ, Sparkle*, NZXT, Rosewill, Kingwin, Thermaltake, Thortech, Senty, & Silverstone all make units which perform better, and most cost less than the HX1000.

The HX1000 was a good unit, when it came out 4 years ago.

*Note, this is Sparkle Computer Corp who makes GPUs. Not Sparkle Power Inc who is associated with the FSP Group.


great info! but i guess i can still hold the hx1000 for some years till it lasts ?
or is that bad?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *supra_rz*


great info! but i guess i can still hold the hx1000 for some years till it lasts ?
or is that bad?


Keep it, and love it.

Technology advances, that's just the (sad for us that bought older tech) fact.

Besides, if your HX1000 dies within it's warranty, Corsair will most likely replace it with a unit that's of comparable stature and value (compared to when you purchased it.)

IE: Something like an AX1200 or AX850. Or even something like the (not release) HX1050 (no details on it, besides that it's made by CWT like the old HX1000)


----------



## supra_rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13582961*
> Keep it, and love it.
> 
> Technology advances, that's just the (sad for us that bought older tech) fact.
> 
> Besides, if your HX1000 dies within it's warranty, Corsair will most likely replace it with a unit that's of comparable stature and value (compared to when you purchased it.)
> 
> IE: Something like an AX1200 or AX850. Or even something like the (not release) HX1050 (no details on it, besides that it's made by CWT like the old HX1000)


thanks mate, gonna keep it and enjoy it







very helpful thanks


----------



## Tator Tot

No problem :thub:


----------



## eh_uh_um

Is an Antec Earthwatts 380w good for my sig rig? I had read that at least 400w was recommended for a gtx 460 and overclocked processor. Would this 80+ Bronze psu be enough?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eh_uh_um*


Is an Antec Earthwatts 380w good for my sig rig? I had read that at least 400w was recommended for a gtx 460 and overclocked processor. Would this 80+ Bronze psu be enough?


Are you limited to just that unit, I'd get a 430-450w unit (or just one with a higher 12v capacity.)

What's your budget look like?


----------



## eh_uh_um

thanks for the quick reply
the psu came with my case, I was hoping to use it and to save for a good ssd. 
looking on newegg, I was drawn to sparkle, having used their products before and seasonic psu's. ~70$ US is just about the ceiling for me. hmm.. 50$ i guess i'm dreaming lol

edit: if i wanted to move to liquid cooling w/ 120mm or 240mm rads going for something more powerful around 450w would be perfect yes?


----------



## Tator Tot

Depending on what you got, it should be good though.

The Antec EA380D is a solid unit, but it's not quiet the PSU that you would want to use for that system.

Rosewill Green Series 530w is $50 right now and would handle even a high end water setup and your machine without a problem.


----------



## eh_uh_um

thanks for the speedy replies, gives me a great baseline on what i should be looking for. :]


----------



## PowerTrip

Maybe the _Antec EA650w Green_ can be added to the list?

It got a solid review from KitGuru and it has a really great price on Newegg.

Quote:



*Pros*:
solid performance
good efficiency
cross loading results are positive
green paint has improved the appearance
price point is very competitive
*Cons*:
cables are not sleeved
non modular


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eh_uh_um*


thanks for the speedy replies, gives me a great baseline on what i should be looking for. :]


No problem.

The Rosewill is a solid unit, there's a link in the OP for a review on the 630w model from that line.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PowerTrip*


Maybe the _Antec EA650w Green_ can be added to the list?

It got a solid review from KitGuru and it has a really great price on Newegg.


It'll replace the EA650 on the list. I just haven't gotten there yet. I'm gonna be AFK for the next week.

I've got a lot going on.


----------



## Stileth

What about Corsair HX750? Looks like worthy recommendation.
Website: http://www.corsair.com/power-supplies/modular-psus/professional-series-1/hx750w.html
Review: http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/power_supply/corsair_hx750w_750w_atx_psu/1


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stileth;13606636*
> What about Corsair HX750? Looks like worthy recommendation.
> Website: http://www.corsair.com/power-supplies/modular-psus/professional-series-1/hx750w.html
> Review: http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/power_supply/corsair_hx750w_750w_atx_psu/1


It's a solid unit but Corsair replaced it with the AX750


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I'm starting to think about upgrading to SLI 580's (MSI Lightnings). I know my HX750 would be right on the edge of being able to run these. Could I get away with it or would I have to get an 850W?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric;13608540*
> I'm starting to think about upgrading to SLI 580's (MSI Lightnings). I know my HX750 would be right on the edge of being able to run these. Could I get away with it or would I have to get an 850W?


You'll be fine if your daily goal isn't to run Furmark and Prime95 all day


----------



## Spooony

Have a look at these

Thermaltake Toughpower 1500 W for people from Europe

Lite Power W0293RU 450W
TPX-775M

Sapphire
SFI625AWT

SFI950AWT

SFI1250AW


----------



## PowerTrip

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spooony*


Have a look at these

Thermaltake Toughpower 1500 W for people from Europe

Lite Power W0293RU 450W
TPX-775M

Sapphire
SFI625AWT

SFI950AWT

SFI1250AW


The ThermalTake HardwareSecrets reviews are good to go but the reviews for sapphire are unsatisfactory. 
They don't mention anything about Ripple/noise suppression.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spooony*


Have a look at these

Thermaltake Toughpower 1500 W for people from Europe

Lite Power W0293RU 450W
TPX-775M

Sapphire
SFI625AWT

SFI950AWT

SFI1250AW


Lite Power & Toughpower XT units are discontinued.

Toughpower XT was replaced by Toughpower Grand (same design, CWT DSG.) 
Lite Power was replaced by the new TR2 Bronze stuff (same design from FSP, new revision.)

Toughpower 1500w is also, not made anymore. It's also rather garbage, 120mv of ripple on the 12v rails is a DO NOT WANT. 
CWT PUC platform pushed to it's absolute limits.

The Sapphire models are all from Enermax, though those reviews blow. They're all good units, but availability is poor from Sapphire.

Pure/FirePSU 625w are Modu 82+ units. PurePSU 950, 1050, 1250 units are all Galaxy EVO/Revo85+ units.


----------



## Spooony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerTrip;13610147*
> The ThermalTake HardwareSecrets reviews are good to go but the reviews for sapphire are unsatisfactory.
> They don't mention anything about Ripple/noise suppression.


ok

Sapphire 625w unit is a rebranded Enermax EDM625AWT

The W0293RU 450 is a FSP one
http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/Product.aspx?C=1247&ID=1860

The W0362 450 unit from CWT is the one discontinued

The TP-450P is the TR2 one

EDIT: Look at this one as well

Sentey Golden Steel Power GSP850-SM 850W
Here's the review
http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Sentey-Golden-Steel-Power-850-W-Power-Supply-Review/1289/10

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817322011


----------



## King Nothing

^ I'm really starting to see some really nice reviews on the Sentey line. I was thinking of going with the AX850 because I wanna go modular but now im not totally confident in my decision now.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King Nothing;13708182*
> ^ I'm really starting to see some really nice reviews on the Sentey line. I was thinking of going with the AX850 because I wanna go modular but now im not totally confident in my decision now.


Seasonic X-850, and the Corsair AX850 are both solid units.

The Senty is a solid unit, but the only question is how their Customer Service will be.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I'm going AX850 for my SLI GTX 580 build. My 750 would probably be ok but I'd rather go full modular anyway....


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric;13708244*
> I'm going AX850 for my SLI GTX 580 build. My 750 would probably be ok but I'd rather go full modular anyway....


Your 750w is a better unit than the AX850


----------



## BurnThrew

Umm I'm building a machine and I was wondering if this is a good Power Supply?

Here's all the stuff I plan on putting with the power supply (unless someone suggests otherwise) so if there's a better power supply for around the same price that can support all of this for 2-3 years of running let me know
Case
Hard drive
Video card
Memory
Motherboard
CPU

Thanks in advance


----------



## Tator Tot

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817371047

That unit would be a better buy. The Kingwin isn't a bad unit, but it's inefficient and you won't use that much power, even with SLi.


----------



## BurnThrew

the reason I went with such a big power supply is because I know power supplies lose wattage over time but I'm not sure how much I need and how much wattage I'd lose over 2-3 years I tried using a few online calculators with varying results (lowest one suggested 429 and the highest was 753 so I went with 800) anyways thanks


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BurnThrew;13727271*
> the reason I went with such a big power supply is because I know power supplies lose wattage over time but I'm not sure how much I need and how much wattage I'd lose over 2-3 years I tried using a few online calculators with varying results (lowest one suggested 429 and the highest was 753 so I went with 800) anyways thanks


The one that said 430w is the more accurate of the two.

While Power Supplies loose capacity over time. Within a 5 year life cycle, a quality PSU will be able to output it's full capacity still.

You should still stick with a quality unit.


----------



## BurnThrew

err sorry ended up multi posting

edit again

thanks for your help


----------



## juano

Am I missing something or is the Seasonic X850 not a recommended PSU?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *juano*


Am I missing something or is the Seasonic X850 not a recommended PSU?


I missed it when I was updating the list I do believe.








Sorry about that,







adding it now


----------



## DaMirrorLink

Any chance of the Xclio 550W Greatpower modular power supply getting on the list?


----------



## juano

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


I missed it when I was updating the list I do believe.








Sorry about that,







adding it now

















Oh ok cool. Look at me being a helpy helperton.







That's a good thing because I just recommended both the X850 and to look at this list, so if it wasn't here I was gonna look pretty foolish.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaMirrorLink*


Any chance of the Xclio 550W Greatpower modular power supply getting on the list?


They have Fujhyu capacitors in them, which are prone to fail when exposed to high temperatures.

Also, I do not know if Xclio actively produces that unit any more.


----------



## Fuell

Modxstream Pro 500w, 600w, but no 700w? They are great little budget PSU's. 700w modular, 80+ for under $60 is always good in my book.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fuell*


Modxstream Pro 500w, 600w, but no 700w? They are great little budget PSU's. 700w modular, 80+ for under $60 is always good in my book.


The 700w has an anemic 12v rail, and doesn't hold up to high temperatures well. (IE: Shuts down around 40*C)


----------



## DaMirrorLink

from what I know CWT makes them so im not sure, i bought it awhile back and the voltages are still rock solid


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaMirrorLink*


from what I know CWT makes them so im not sure, i bought it awhile back and the voltages are still rock solid


Capacitors won't really effect voltage stability but output power and ripple are greatly effected by capacitors.

While they are Channel Well Tech made, Fujyhu capacitors have a tendency to die early (much early than low end OST or Teapo caps) while giving poor performance anyways.

Like I said before, I don't know if Xclio is actively producing the unit anymore. Which is another concern. 
This list only recommend units in current production.


----------



## Fuell

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


The 700w has an anemic 12v rail, and doesn't hold up to high temperatures well. (IE: Shuts down around 40*C)


Edit> misunderstood something there. Don't know how, but I did. Yea, I know the 40C issue, but its only rated for 40C which is very acceptable. Under those testing parameters its considered a solid PSU.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fuell*


Most in depth reviews I have seen have stated high temps to be an issue, but we're talking 55C not 40C. I've never seen a review say the 700w has issues at around 40. And even at at 55C it was producing acceptable results, nothing ground breaking. But you make it seem as though it has basic issues, which is far from the truth. And if your PSU is hitting 55C I think you have bigger issues than a quality PSU...


It is a fundamental design issue. Performance is also poor in all regards, and there are simply better PSu's on the market for a similar if not better, price.


----------



## juano

Since you're already laying down some PSU knowledge and I did contribute to the thread I'm gonna put forth an off topic question I'd been wondering. Would my X750 be a bad idea to SLI Lightning 580s on? I've searched around a little bit, but didn't really think I warranted starting a new thread, and the general consensus has been it should be just enough if you already own it bu obviously most recommend 850 if buying new. I figured since my CPU is such a power miser that it wouldn't be unsafe but then on the other hand I do fold just about 24/7 so I don't know.


----------



## Fuell

Ok, I'll take a step back on pushing this as a suggestion but to say the unit is poor is very wrong. I've seen nothing to indicate this unit has such bad quality. It works as rated and the levels were fine. Ripple was only a slight issue at high temps but even then within acceptable levels. But meh.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *juano*


Since you're already laying down some PSU knowledge and I did contribute to the thread I'm gonna put forth an off topic question I'd been wondering. Would my X750 be a bad idea to SLI Lightning 580s on? I've searched around a little bit, but didn't really think I warranted starting a new thread, and the general consensus has been it should be just enough if you already own it bu obviously most recommend 850 if buying new. I figured since my CPU is such a power miser that it wouldn't be unsafe but then on the other hand I do fold just about 24/7 so I don't know.


It would be fine, even with a CPU Overclock. You'd only want a 800-850w unit if you planned to run [email protected] 24/7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fuell*


Ok, I'll take a step back on pushing this as a suggestion but to say the unit is poor is very wrong. I've seen nothing to indicate this unit has such bad quality. It works as rated and the levels were fine. Ripple was only a slight issue at high temps but even then within acceptable levels. But meh.


Capacitor choice is meh (Trec), Soldering is lack luster, performance is low (because the platform is stretched so hard), and it has issues with high temps.

Unless it's the only 700w unit available in your market, and it costs way to much to import, there's no reason to choose it over any of the other 700w units on the market.


----------



## juano

Well I do fold just about 24/7, I really only stop to change hardware or occasionally game. Either way right now this is just a question of curiosity as I have no current intention of buying another. You never know though, Amazon may try and beat it's price that I got this one for and I couldn't pass that up.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *juano*


Well I do fold just about 24/7, I really only stop to change hardware or occasionally game. Either way right now this is just a question of curiosity as I have no current intention of buying another. You never know though, Amazon may try and beat it's price that I got this one for and I couldn't pass that up.


Are you planning to do both GTX 580's and the CPU, or just the GPUS?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BurnThrew*


Umm I'm building a machine and I was wondering if this is a good Power Supply?

Here's all the stuff I plan on putting with the power supply (unless someone suggests otherwise) so if there's a better power supply for around the same price that can support all of this for 2-3 years of running let me know
Case
Hard drive
Video card
Memory
Motherboard
CPU

Thanks in advance


I would look for a better case. Terrible cable management in the CV. For $15 LESS than what you would pay for the Cent V you could bet an NZXT BetaEVO from Amazon that has more room, better layout, better cooling, better cable management, and is basically the same outside dimension. I should know as I have both cases.


----------



## juano

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*   Are you planning to do both GTX 580's and the CPU, or just the GPUS?  
Yes, I currently do both the CPU and GPU both overclocked but if I went SLI I would want atleast the CPU OC'd and both GPUs at stock running to make it worth it.

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *BurnThrew*   Umm I'm building a machine and I was wondering if this is a good Power Supply?

Here's all the stuff I plan on putting with the power supply (unless someone suggests otherwise) so if there's a better power supply for around the same price that can support all of this for 2-3 years of running let me know
Case
Hard drive
Video card
Memory
Motherboard
CPU

Thanks in advance  
I would reccomend trying to strech your budget a little bit if you can and getting a 2500*k* instead of the 2400, and a P67 Mobo to go with it, these two changes *together* (need both a k CPU and a P67 or Z68 mobo to OC) would allow you to overclock your CPU which you currently would not be able to do with your build.
  This would also be a better GPU , for the same price it is about 60% faster.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *juano*


Yes, I currently do both the CPU and GPU both overclocked but if I went SLI I would want atleast the CPU OC'd and both GPUs at stock running to make it worth it.


I would look at an 800w-850w unit then.

Your 750w _should_ do it. Though it will be running rather hard.


----------



## juano

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


I would look at an 800w-850w unit then.

Your 750w _should_ do it. Though it will be running rather hard.


I see, well I guess that I should keep my eye out for a killer deal on a X850. It'll be hard to beat the price I paid for the X750 though. What does a used X750 go for, should I be able to get about a hundred? Thanks for the advice BTW.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano;13743402*
> I see, well I guess that I should keep my eye out for a killer deal on a X850. It'll be hard to beat the price I paid for the X750 though. What does a used X750 go for, should I be able to get about a hundred? Thanks for the advice BTW.


yeah that's a more than fair price.

I'd suggest an OCZ ZX850 if you want a solid, but cheap, 850w unit.


----------



## juano

Thank you very much for the recommendation and the advice. I think my days of getting just barely what I need are behind me, ever since I had an athlon II x2 (because durr most games only need 2 cores right), a mobo with no VRM cooling, and a OCZ failtality 550w (which I was surprised to see on this list, although I suppose it is a good value) and not being very happy with my build after less than a year, I've decided to get the best match for my needs that I can afford. Being patient and looking for deals has made that fairly easy actually, I paid much less than MSRP for everything in my build. But anyway back to the point, I don't really see an upgrade to SLI in my future unless I find a deal I can't pass up but still I'll just keep my eye out for either a X850 or the new platinum seasonic I heard about just in case. Thanks again.


----------



## Tator Tot

No problem man


----------



## Spooony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13708206*
> Seasonic X-850, and the Corsair AX850 are both solid units.
> 
> The Senty is a solid unit, but the only question is how their Customer Service will be.


there's one way to find out. Buy one and then complain lol
That's the same as unit (on the inside that is) as the NXZT Hale 90 850w.

But I think if they go through the effort of bringing out quality units and send them to respectable sites for a review then they're customer service MIGHT be decent like their units.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spooony;13757050*
> there's one way to find out. Buy one and then complain lol
> That's the same as unit (on the inside that is) as the NXZT Hale 90 850w.
> 
> But I think if they go through the effort of bringing out quality units and send them to respectable sites for a review then they're customer service MIGHT be decent like their units.


Well, Senty only has two good units. Then some so-so drek on the low end (even though Super Flower has better low end offerings than that) and then some very bland mid-level products.


----------



## SemperfiMorder

Going to be buying a new PSU soon, either a Seasonic, Corsair, or XFX. Any reason to get a Gold rated unit or is bronze good enough. Reason I ask since the price difference is huge, but of course the Gold rated unit is more efficient.

Going to get a 750 unit, just want to know if I should dish out for the gold or just stick with a bronze rated PSU.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SemperfiMorder*


Going to be buying a new PSU soon, either a Seasonic, Corsair, or XFX. Any reason to get a Gold rated unit or is bronze good enough. Reason I ask since the price difference is huge, but of course the Gold rated unit is more efficient.

Going to get a 750 unit, just want to know if I should dish out for the gold or just stick with a bronze rated PSU.


Well most Gold Units are modular as well, which adds to the cost.

Your best options are the XFX Pro XXX 750w or the Thermaltake Toughpower XT 775w.

Both are very good units, the XFX just a bit better. The Thermaltake actually hits 80+ Silver levels of efficiency. Though it's a bit in-efficient at lower loads.

What is the system you are looking at building? You'd only need a 750w for Dual HD6970's or Dual GTX 570/580's


----------



## TC_Fenua

"I'm Commander Shepard, and Seasonic is my favorite brand on the market"









More seriously, after owning a M12-700 for four years without a single glitch for SLI purposes, I would warmly recommend Seasonic. I have a X-760 now, and might upgrade for a X-1050W in the future.


----------



## juano

Yea I think I'm gonna be on the look out for the new platinum X860 if it ever hits less than about $180, watch it launch at like $275 though.


----------



## Lettuceman

Is 650 watts enough for 6950 unlocked in crossfire?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lettuceman;13836574*
> Is 650 watts enough for 6950 unlocked in crossfire?


Depends on the system, but most of the time yeah.


----------



## Derp

Typo here:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*



Lega G700 (Review) (Website)



 There's a review here if you wanted to add it to the list: http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/artic...-Review/1283/1

Is there a specific reason as to why the Lepa 700 is the cheapest modular PSU on newegg with a 80 plus gold rating? For an example the seasonic X-650 is $40 more. Is it just the larger warranty or does the X-650 simply outclass it?

Hardware secrets mentions that the Lepa 700w ($99) is just a re-badged Enermax Modu87+ 700w ($180/140AR). The price difference seems odd.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp;13842293*
> Typo here:
> 
> There's a review here if you wanted to add it to the list: http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/LEPA-G700-MA-Power-Supply-Review/1283/1
> 
> Is there a specific reason as to why the Lepa 700 is the cheapest modular PSU on newegg with a 80 plus gold rating? For an example the seasonic X-650 is $40 more. Is it just the larger warranty or does the X-650 simply outclass it?
> 
> Hardware secrets mentions that the Lepa 700w ($99) is just a re-badged Enermax Modu87+ 700w ($180/140AR). The price difference seems odd.


I'll throw it up, thanks for catchin that (as I missed it.)

The Lepa Gold units are a tad-cost down vs the old Modu87+/Pro87+/Revo85+ (1020/920w only) units.

Enermax has also re-couped most of the cost of R&D from that platform. Which is why the Lepa brand (a part of the Enermax Technology Group) can sell them cheaper. (Enermax is like PC Power & Cooling as well, prices are higher because you pay for the brand name.)


----------



## tiramoko

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-044-_-Product do you think this a good psu? because you have this on 500w recommeded..

it will power i5 2500k, 5850 and will overclock too.. i know is too much watts but i couldn't find a cheaper 500-550w. cheaper prices are like 50-59+ 3$ shipping and 
650 watts is free shipping too for 65$


----------



## PapaSmurf

Yes it's a good unit. I know that both Tator and Phadrous have recommended it in the past.


----------



## tiramoko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13883497*
> Yes it's a good unit. I know that both Tator and Phadrous have recommended it in the past.


thank you papa


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiramoko;13883310*
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371044&cm_re=antec_650w-_-17-371-044-_-Product do you think this a good psu? because you have this on 500w recommeded..
> 
> it will power i5 2500k, 5850 and will overclock too.. i know is too much watts but i couldn't find a cheaper 500-550w. cheaper prices are like 50-59+ 3$ shipping and
> 650 watts is free shipping too for 65$


Yep, it's a solid unit from Delta.

The "looks" of it (green housing and un-sleeved cables) is rather bland. But oh well.

I don't have it recommended only because the value is kinda bland (because of the lack of sleeving and such, vs the MSRP value of it.)


----------



## tiramoko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13884085*
> Yep, it's a solid unit from Delta.
> 
> The "looks" of it (green housing and un-sleeved cables) is rather bland. But oh well.
> 
> I don't have it recommended only because the value is kinda bland (because of the lack of sleeving and such, vs the MSRP value of it.)


oh i see. but its a good price 650w for 65$ and its bronze plus right?

or shouild get this pus instead . Antec NeoECO 620w same price but 3$ shipping. or should i stick with the green?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Yeah, that green color can be really obnoxious in a windowed case. It really clashes with the otherwise blue color scheme of my sig rig, but for what it cost me I'm not complaining (got it for free in a contest here at OCH). The un-sleeved cables don't really bother me since 98% of them are behind the mobo tray anyway so no one will see anything but the very end of the 24pin and 8pin eps cables anyway.

With it being on sale for $25 off it's at a great price right now. While both it and the NeoEco 620 are good solid units, I would go for EA650 Green unless the color bothers you. If your video card requires 2 8pin (6+2) cables then the EA650 Green is the better choice as it has that while the NeoEco would require an adaptor. The EA Green is also 80+ Bronze while the Neo is only 80+ standard which isn't as energy efficient.


----------



## tiramoko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13884288*
> Yeah, that green color can be really obnoxious in a windowed case. It really clashes with the otherwise blue color scheme of my sig rig, but for what it cost me I'm not complaining (got it for free in a contest here at OCH). The un-sleeved cables don't really bother me since 98% of them are behind the mobo tray anyway so no one will see anything but the very end of the 24pin and 8pin eps cables anyway.
> 
> With it being on sale for $25 off it's at a great price right now. While both it and the NeoEco 620 are good solid units, I would go for EA650 Green unless the color bothers you. If your video card requires 2 8pin (6+2) cables then the EA650 Green is the better choice as it has that while the NeoEco would require an adaptor. The EA Green is also 80+ Bronze while the Neo is only 80+ standard which isn't as energy efficient.


thanks again papa.. i will order this now for my brother build.. he has antec 900 case but he doenst care about the color at all. it the performance is waht he's looking for


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiramoko;13884157*
> oh i see. but its a good price 650w for 65$ and its bronze plus right?
> 
> or shouild get this pus instead . Antec NeoECO 620w same price but 3$ shipping. or should i stick with the green?


For $65, there really is no competitions against it for that wattage or performance.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Hi guys

I currently have a Enermax revolution 950W, I'm running an i7 930 at 4.3 Ghz with 6 gb Ram at 1600Mhz, Asus Rampage 3 extreme, Two ATI radeon 5850, 2 MCP 655 Pumps, 11 Fans , 1 HDD, 1 SDD, 1 Blu-Ray Burner, 3-4 USB Hardware

Is it possible to add another Video Card to my system like a 5970 or at leats a 5870

Thanks


----------



## Tator Tot

Yeah that'll be fine.

You could do two HD6990's on that unit and it woouldn't flinch.


----------



## brokensoulcollector

Hi all new to the forum
I have a GS600 now and will be have the ASUS GTX 560 Ti Direct cu II (830MHz)
will it be fine to run the card without issues ?

my new setup will be
i5 2400
P8H61 mobo (ASUS P8H61 PRO)
4GB DDr3 1333MHz ram (1 4gb module Corsair xms3 1.5v)
1 dvd combo drive
1 500GB sata III seagate HDD
and 3 blue led Cooler master fans (120mm)
CM Elite 430 case
Corsair GS600

Going with a blue and black theme
I have read that the ASUS card is a monster so im a little worried about power
(I will be getting a secong 4GB DDR3 1333MHz module later in the year
Don't know if this is of importance but I use an external 1.5TB drive via usb and Charge my iPhone 4 via usb

Any help would be great


----------



## KaRLiToS

Thank you Tator_Tot


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brokensoulcollector;13938885*
> Hi all new to the forum
> I have a GS600 now and will be have the ASUS GTX 560 Ti Direct cu II (830MHz)
> will it be fine to run the card without issues ?
> 
> my new setup will be
> i5 2400
> P8H61 mobo (ASUS P8H61 PRO)
> 4GB DDr3 1333MHz ram (1 4gb module Corsair xms3 1.5v)
> 1 dvd combo drive
> 1 500GB sata III seagate HDD
> and 3 blue led Cooler master fans (120mm)
> CM Elite 430 case
> Corsair GS600
> 
> Going with a blue and black theme
> I have read that the ASUS card is a monster so im a little worried about power
> (I will be getting a secong 4GB DDR3 1333MHz module later in the year
> Don't know if this is of importance but I use an external 1.5TB drive via usb and Charge my iPhone 4 via usb
> 
> Any help would be great


That unit is way more than enough. If you use MOlex to PCIe adapters, you could run SLi of those Asus cards on that system. More so because the i5 2400 is very power efficient and you won't be overclocking with it (since it's not a K series chip.)


----------



## frastolator

any more sfx PSUs other than just that 450watt Silverstone?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frastolator;13967282*
> any more sfx PSUs other than just that 450watt Silverstone?


There are some Sparkle Power Inc (SPI) / FSP (same company more or less) OEM versions of the Silverstone 300w included with their cases.

There are a few SFX12v Seasonic units as well, but they lack PCIe connectors and only go up to 350w.

BeQuiet has the same unit as the FSP made units from Silverstone in the SFX Power 350w


----------



## Hitokiri Battousai

working on a build ATM (collecting parts) and a friend recommended this power supply

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817171036

my build will be basicly

i7 2600k (no big plans to overclock at least anytime soon)
Asus P8Z68-V Pro / ASRock Z68 Extream4
Radeon HD 6570 graphics card

is that a good/decent power supply for my build?


----------



## Tator Tot

It's a solid unit, but it's WAY more than that build will need.

Are you going to be upgrading the GPU any time soon?

For around the same price you can get the Lepa G500 which is modular, 80+ Gold, has a longer warranty, and performs better.
Pretty much the same 12v ratings on both units. The G500 will handle any single GPU with that system (yes even a GTX 580 or HD6970.)


----------



## Hitokiri Battousai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13990536*
> It's a solid unit, but it's WAY more than that build will need.
> 
> Are you going to be upgrading the GPU any time soon?
> 
> For around the same price you can get the Lepa G500 which is modular, 80+ Gold, has a longer warranty, and performs better.
> Pretty much the same 12v ratings on both units. The G500 will handle any single GPU with that system (yes even a GTX 580 or HD6970.)


i may upgrade the GPU later on just wanna get everything ordered and put together before i start with upgrades ,thanks for the help and recommendation ill look into that a bit more


----------



## Hitokiri Battousai

Ok back again with another question was looking over other power supply and i saw this at a good price,and its on the list of good PSU so would this

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817341017

be a better option than this

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817171036

a note i plan to order on the 3rd so i should be able to make use of the promo code for 10% off


----------



## Pilsbury

I would like to know your estimate of power this system will use.

This is the list of the Items that I believe will use power from my system.
I will only be using at base, Moderate OVER CLOCKING !.

1 - Lian Li PC-V2120X 5 - Fans in case

3 - Coolermaster R4-L2R-20AC 120MM Blue LED Case Fan 2000RPM 69CFM 19DBA 3/4 Pin 
Extras for top

1 - EVGA Classified SR-2 Htpx Dual Xeon LGA1366 SLI CrossFireX DDR3 7PCI-E16 SATA3 USB3 Motherboard -A2

2 - Intel CPU Xeon 6 Core X5690 3.46GHz 12M LGA1366 Retail Box

2 - Corsair Cooling Air Series A70 HIGH-PERFORMANCE DUAL-FAN CPU Cooler LGA1155 LGA1156 LGA1366 AM2 AM3

2 - Corsair XMS3 Dominator CMP24GX3M6A1600C9 24GB 6X4GB DDR3-1600 CL9-9-9-24 Triple Channel Memory Kit
48 GB Memory

2 - Corsair CMXAF2 Dominator Triple Channel Airflow Memory Fan *3 Year Manufacturer Warranty*

2 - Corsair Airflow Pro Memory Temperature / Activity LED *for Use On CMP/CMT Parts Requires CMXAF2 Fan*

2 - ASUS GeForce GTX 590 612MHZ 3GB 3420MHZ GDDR5 3XDVI HDMI Mini DisplayPort HDCP PCI-E Video Card

1 - LSI 24-Port Int, 4-Port Ext, 6Gb/s SATA+SAS, PCIe 2.0, 512MB; In the box: 3ware SAS

1 - LSI MegaRAID 9280-8E 8 Port 6Gbps PCIEx8 512MB Low Profile SAS/SATA/RAID Controller Card No Cables

4 - OCZ Vertex 3 480GB 2.5IN SATA3 6Gbps Sandforce SF-2281 Solid State Disk Flash Drive SSD

8 - Seagate Barracuda XT 7200.12 3TB SATA 6.0GB/S 3.5IN 64MB Hard Drive OEM

2 - Seagate Momentus XT 500GB Solid State Hybrid SATA Drive 2.5IN

1 - LG BH12LS35 Blu-Ray Writer 12X BD-R 16X DVD+R Lightscribe 3D Ready SATA

1 - Creative Labs Sound Blaster X-FI Titanium 7.1 Channel 24-BIT PCI-E Sound Card Retail


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hitokiri Battousai*


Ok back again with another question was looking over other power supply and i saw this at a good price,and its on the list of good PSU so would this

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817341017

be a better option than this

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817171036

a note i plan to order on the 3rd so i should be able to make use of the promo code for 10% off


It's a solid unit and priced better than the Silent Pro M600, but the Silent Pro M600 performs better.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pilsbury*


I would like to know your estimate of power this system will use.

This is the list of the Items that I believe will use power from my system.
I will only be using at base, Moderate OVER CLOCKING !.


You will most likely wish to look at the 1200w class of PSU's on the market.

The Antec TPQ-1200 OC would most likely be the best option for you. It's actually the same PSU as the EVGA Classified SR2 1200w but priced much lower (obviously, which is because EVGA has to buy them from Antec who buys them from Enhance, and EVGA marks the price up because it's labeled SR2)

The PSU it self is a bit loud, but it'll do the job wonderfully.


----------



## Hitokiri Battousai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


It's a solid unit and priced better than the Silent Pro M600, but the Silent Pro M600 performs better.


Hmmm is it the better option for the price? (45-50$ after rebate and promo code)

also if i may ask if you had semi limited funds what one of those two would you go with?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hitokiri Battousai*


Hmmm is it the better option for the price? (45-50$ after rebate and promo code)

also if i may ask if you had semi limited funds what would you go with?


For the price it's a definite value, I would go with it without hesitation as the performance is definitely there. It's rather efficient, and the only true downside is the capacitor choice for the secondary side is mostly Ltec (or Trec, I get those mixed up, but both are low end.)

Still, with a 3 year warranty, you'll be solid


----------



## Hitokiri Battousai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


For the price it's a definite value, I would go with it without hesitation as the performance is definitely there. It's rather efficient, and the only true downside is the capacitor choice for the secondary side is mostly Ltec (or Trec, I get those mixed up, but both are low end.)

Still, with a 3 year warranty, you'll be solid











ok thanks for the help


----------



## Tator Tot

No problem


----------



## kchris

I can't thank you and phaedrus enough for these recommendations, I don't know anything about PSUs and wouldn't know the first thing about buying them haha.


----------



## juano

Yep Tator Tot's a good guy doing a good job. What do you think about the Antec HCP-1200w for that guy with the uber SR-2 build, I think it's a newer design that I've heard good things about, supposed to have really low ripple if not the lowest in that wattage range.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *juano*


Yep Tator Tot's a good guy doing a good job. What do you think about the Antec HCP-1200w for that guy with the uber SR-2 build, I think it's a newer design that I've heard good things about, supposed to have really low ripple if not the lowest in that wattage range.


The HCP-1200 is the best performing 1200w unit on the market but the Corsair AX1200 performs almost as well while being better looking with the all black cables.

On the other hand, both are $70-100 more than the TPQ-1200 which (electrically) performs as well as both of those guys while being slightly less efficient on full load.


----------



## juano

Oh I see. Something tells me that the builder in question might not mind paying the extra $70 for the best one available.


----------



## xPrestonn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *juano*


Oh I see. Something tells me that the builder in question might not mind paying the extra $70 for the best one available.










Yeah I would think that anyone doing a SR-2 megabuild can spare 70 dollars for a small bit of efficiency and aesthetics.


----------



## Tator Tot

Well being the best isn't going to gain him a lot over the $200 TPQ-1200 OC. Electrical performance wise, the ripple will be lower on the HCP-1200 but both are so well in spec it's crazy. 
Vreg will also be tighter, but again, they're both hitting sub 1%; so going tighter isn't really a big deal.

If he has the cash, then HCP-1200 all the way, but it's not really worth the extra $70 IMO


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Okay, guys. I have a question.
I have narrowed the power supplies I'm looking at to these 1000w-ers:
NZXT Hale90 1000w
OCZ ZX 1000w
Thortech Thunderbolt
Silverstone Strider Gold
Sparkle Gold Class
Which one should I get...?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai Batgirl;14098330*
> Okay, guys. I have a question.
> I have narrowed the power supplies I'm looking at to these 1000w-ers:
> NZXT Hale90 1000w
> OCZ ZX 1000w
> Thortech Thunderbolt
> Silverstone Strider Gold
> Sparkle Gold Class
> Which one should I get...?


OCZ ZX 1000w

Sparkle Gold Class is the same unit as the OCZ, though the ascetics are not as good, it's also not fully modular, only partially.

Runner up would be the Silverstone Strider Gold or NZXT Hale90; the Hale90 has slightly high ripple on the 12v (not close to ATX12v v2.3 spec though) The Strider Gold has better 12v regulation as well (if just ever so slightly.)

The Thortech unit is a Sirtec design; while reliable, performance is generally bland.


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14098497*
> OCZ ZX 1000w
> 
> Sparkle Gold Class is the same unit as the OCZ, though the ascetics are not as good, it's also not fully modular, only partially.
> 
> Runner up would be the Silverstone Strider Gold or NZXT Hale90; the Hale90 has slightly high ripple on the 12v (not close to ATX12v v2.3 spec though) The Strider Gold has better 12v regulation as well (if just ever so slightly.)
> 
> The Thortech unit is a Sirtec design; while reliable, performance is generally bland.


Does it matter than the OCZ ZX 1000w is only a single rail at that high of a wattage output?
And would you recommend any other 1000w PSU's over the OCZ ZX or did I make good choices?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai Batgirl;14098663*
> Does it matter than the OCZ ZX 1000w is only a single rail at that high of a wattage output?
> And would you recommend any other 1000w PSU's over the OCZ ZX or did I make good choices?


It's one of the best 1000w units in it's category.

Sparkle is more or less the same deal though. Only minor differences. OCZ gets better Vreg thanks to it's fully modular design and the use of a Busbar instead of standard cables.

Corsair HX1050w is also a solid option that does 80+ Gold levels of efficiency at 25*C. (Not at 40+ *C though.)

Other than that, you named them all.

The Silverstone Strider Gold has some weak minor rail Vreg with the 3.3v rail hitting 4% but tight 12v )1%) and good 5v (3%)


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Sweet! Thank you so much, Mr. Tot!







<3

Additional awesome: The ZX is the cheapest! WOO-HOO!


----------



## Tator Tot

Yup, no prob


----------



## KaRLiToS

Hi, I recently asked a question about adding a third ATI Radeon in my system, want to know if my PSU will be able to handle everything if I also add another Radiator, a 480, PSU calculator cannot give me a correct answer

i7 930 @ 4.5 Ghz
Mobo Asus Rampage III extreme
G Skill trident @ 2000 mhz
HD 5870 overclocked 1000/1300
HD 5850 overclocked 1000/1300
HD 5850 overclocked 900/1100
3 x 140 MM fans LED
2 x 120x38mm fans (NO LED)
14 x 120x25 mm Fans with LED

Lamptron FC-8 fan controller

2 x MCP 655s Pumps

1 x SSD
1 x HDD
1 x Blu Ray DVD-RW

wireless Mouse Logitech G7
USB keyboard logitech G15
5.1 Surround Logitech
Headphones Logitech G35

*My Psu is Enermax Revolution 950 W*

. Thanks Guys, especially you Tator_Tot


----------



## GameBoy

Yeah it will handle it.... a Radiator doesn't really change the power consumption much, and you'll still have a good amount of headroom with the extra 5870.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GameBoy;14129391*
> Yeah it will handle it.... a Radiator doesn't really change the power consumption much.


Lol, a radiator doesnt change the power consumption at all

Because its 8 more fans in my setup along a new HD 5870 Card, thanks for your answer buddy


----------



## GameBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS;14129411*
> Lol, a radiator doesnt change the power consumption at all
> 
> Because its 8 more fans in my setup along a new HD 5870 Card, thanks for your answer buddy


If they're only 25mm fans then they'd consume like 1-2w each unless they're all running above 2k RPM.


----------



## Tator Tot

Yeah, you should be fine; don't worry about it.

With that Enermax unit, make sure to load balance across the multiple 12v rails so you don't hit an OCP Trip Point.

That shouldn't be to much of an issue, but just a for warning (as OCP is for your safety.)


----------



## KaRLiToS

Thanks Tator_Tot

I have already planified to buy some new modular cable for the extra Graphic card

I'll have my 19 fans running on the same fan controller , Lamptron FC-8 and its using a single rail for the fan controller. I think I'm fine with the balance.

Again, thank you very much

PS: (What is OCP??)


----------



## Tator Tot

OCP = Over Current Protection.

It's designed so that if the power circuit of a GPU or Mobo fails and starts to rapidly increase current demand; the OCP will kick in at it's set limit to halt the flow of current and shut down the unit so other components do not get damaged by the instant inrush of current caused by a failed component.

For that fan controller, make sure to have all 3 molex connectors plugged in for safety reason.

But yes, just make sure you have the load distributed across all (6) of your 12v rails.

An OCP Circuit is what makes the "rail" in most PSU's. As normally, a PSU does not have multiple small 12v sources, but one large 12v source.


----------



## eternal7trance

How come the Corsair 650/750/850hx isn't on this list?


----------



## N2Gaming

The HX 650 is on it.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

HX750/HX850 are no longer manufactured. Only currently produced PSUs are on the list.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129;14140021*
> HX750/HX850 are no longer manufactured. Only currently produced PSUs are on the list.


Thanks for clearing that up, I thought mine was horrible now or something.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*


How come the Corsair 650/750/850hx isn't on this list?


Please read the OP.

It is stated in the OP that only currently produced units are on the list and the HX650 is listed. Though it'll most likely be removed once the AX650 shows up online.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Please read the OP.

It is stated in the OP that only currently produced units are on the list and the HX650 is listed. Though it'll most likely be removed once the AX650 shows up online.


I consider if it's still sold by companies, it must still be around. I didn't know that they stopped making it.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*


I consider if it's still sold by companies, it must still be around. I didn't know that they stopped making it.


If there's a newer product form the same company (in the PSU business they are usually more efficient) then you can assume the old is gonna go.

It's just not profitable to make 80+ Bronze and 80+ Silver PSU's because 80+ Gold units are on the market. 
That's why you see almost all of the high end market shift to 80+ Gold or 80+ Silver at the same time.


----------



## kchris

Is it safe to assume the new AX line by corsair is superior to the HX line? And I thought most companies put out ALL their lines even as new ones are released. Otherwise Thermaltake wouldn't put out anything other than toughpower, Antec would only put out truepowernew, seasonic would only put out their X-, etc.


----------



## N2Gaming

Hey guys, I have a quick couple of questions.

Presently I own a couple of PSU's and have a coulple of questions about my Power Supplys Corsair HX620 & HX1000.

I'm pretty confidant that the HX1000 will run 4x GTX 460's w/a quad core CPU, DVD/CD Rom drive and a single HDD w/out skipping a beat while folding at home w/a mild overclock.

So my questions are as follows.

Question #1:

How many GTX 460's can I safely [email protected] on a system running my HX620, dual core AM2 5400+ BE Stock, 1x DVD/CD Drive, 1x HDD ?

Question #2:

What is the minimum Power supply requirements in wattage for running 4x GTX 460's w/the same system as the HX620/X2 5400+ BE System above and who makes the best yet Cheapest unit to do so?

Thanks guys,

N2G


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kchris*


Is it safe to assume the new AX line by corsair is superior to the HX line? And I thought most companies put out ALL their lines even as new ones are released. Otherwise Thermaltake wouldn't put out anything other than toughpower, Antec would only put out truepowernew, seasonic would only put out their X-, etc.


The AX650 is superior to the HX650 but the HX750 and HX850 are superior to the AX750 & AX850 in electrical performance. 
They only fall slightly short in terms of efficiency. By about 2% but the minor rail vreg is superior and the 12v vreg as well as ripple are about equal.

The HX750 & HX850 have much better transient response though.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Hey guys, I have a quick couple of questions.

Presently I own a couple of PSU's and have a coulple of questions about my Power Supplys Corsair HX620 & HX1000.

I'm pretty confidant that the HX1000 will run 4x GTX 460's w/a quad core CPU, DVD/CD Rom drive and a single HDD w/out skipping a beat while folding at home w/a mild overclock.

So my questions are as follows.

Question #1:

How many GTX 460's can I safely [email protected] on a system running my HX620, dual core AM2 5400+ BE Stock, 1x DVD/CD Drive, 1x HDD ?

Question #2:

What is the minimum Power supply requirements in wattage for running 4x GTX 460's w/the same system as the HX620/X2 5400+ BE System above and who makes the best yet Cheapest unit to do so?

Thanks guys,

N2G


For question 1: 
2, maybe 3 if you use PCIe adapters and don't bother with the CPU.

For question 2:
The minimum I would recommend is an 850w unit. The cheapest option is a Lepa B Series 850w, though, you'll need adapters as it only has 6 PCIe connectors.


----------



## N2Gaming

As always thank you Tator.


----------



## Tator Tot

No problem. I forgot to add a review for the Lepa; it's the same as the Enermax Naxn 82+ 850w as well. HardOCP did a review of the unit, and it's as they say, the XFX Core 850w & Corsair TX850v2 are "Better" units electrically. This one will hold up to any long, 24/7 abuse.
At $100, it's hard to beat in the price per watt category.

The XFX Core PRO850 is $106 shipped after rebate though. So I'd recommend that guy instead now. You'll need to use more adapters for it. Though it'll do the same job, just better.


----------



## N2Gaming

Right on Man...

I got to looking at the OCZ ZX1250 last night
















Is that thing ever bit as good as it appears?


----------



## Tator Tot

Yes, it's just ever so slightly behind the Antec HCP-1200 and Corsair AX-1200 in terms of Vreg but comes close to matching them in ripple suppression. (Review) Though, the ZX Series and the Sparkle Gold Class 1250w develop a squeel around 80% load that's rather audible and even annoying.

Though, if you want a beast among beasts; Rosewill Lightning Series 1300w, it's internally the the same as the Super Flower Golden Green 1300w and is just a champion.

The Silverstone Strider Gold 1200w is slightly better than the OCZ ZX 1250, though it costs a bit more over here in comparison.

Though, just under the gold market is the TPQ-1200 which can have a loud fan in a 40*C environment. Though is definitely a solid vale at $220


----------



## N2Gaming

Man you are on it. I'll try to get the best deal on one of those that I can at my favorite on line used parts depot







"rhymes w/fless in the Bay". I'd prefer Antec or Corsair for obviouse warranty reasons.

Thanks a bunch Tator. I think I"m going to try and get the biggest/best bang my buck can afford. I may have to sacrafice & sell some of my other unused atm hardware to get the bigger PSU.

Just p/u 5x ASUS GTX 460 TOP CU 768 and they all work as expected while folding at 865/1730/1840


----------



## Tator Tot

Silverstone Strider 1500w is another solid option; though finding one used (let alone below $300) will be hard.


----------



## N2Gaming

I hear the bigger they are the harder they melt down a system.

Is there any truth to that.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2Gaming;14168288*
> I hear the bigger they are the harder they melt down a system.
> 
> Is there any truth to that.


Well it depends on what happens.

There's some truth to this, and this is one point where "MSI Got it right" (and yes, I die a little inside when I say that.)

Some of the high end MSI motherboards feature a PCIe 6pin Connector that adds power to the PCIe slots to aid the ATX 24pin connector, which is supposed to supply 75w to every physical PCIe x16 slot through 3, 12v wire.
(If you know even basic electrical principle, this is a bad idea when you have 3 or more PCIe x16 slots.)

Some motherboards add a molex connector to the equasion which is supposed to help; though that's only 1 additional 12v source.

Though, the issue that occurs can be stopped by a PSU that has many "virtual" rails (As defined by OCP Circuits.)
As the OCP would trip, preventing any damage.

This may make it a bit hard to load balance depending on the application, but it can be done.

The Strider 1500w does have OCP. So it would be a safe option.

EVGA has had this problem, and offers a sorta..DIY solution to it. Which if you added this, and used the molex connector present on a motherboard; then you'd only be adding in 1 more 12v source, unless you used 2 different molex cables.

Though; this is not to say Single Rail units are un-safe, it's just that multiple rail units are more safe.

The Antec TPQ-1200 & HCP-1200 also have OCP and should be fine. Though, the OCP trip points are at 50A on each unit. Which is a little high for my tastes, testing has shown that above 40A and it's generally useless and 36A is "safe-limits." Though, no official or proper testing has been done on this.

The Silverstone STrider 1500w has it set at 25A which is perfectly safe.

The Sparkle Gold Class 1250w features these "virtual" 12v rails, though no defined OCP Set point.

The Enermax MAXREVO 1350w does as well, with OCP Set points at 30A.
The Enermax S-Galaxy EVO 1250w does as well, with OCP set at 30A.

Like I said; it's not really a huge issue (as most of the time, it melts the motherboard power connector but doesn't damage components beyond that.)
With patience and some solder skill you could potentially fix that issue.

There's also the Kingwin Mach 1 1220w which has it set at 35A and another solid option.


----------



## N2Gaming

WOW,

The more I ask the more I realize how much I don't know.

All things to consider from your points listed above would be.

1. Multiple virtual rails is generally safer " not better " than a single rail PSU when it comes to system safety.

2. The lower the OCP amp trip setting the safter the PSU.

3. The The Silverstone STrider 1500w will be nearly impossible to get used at a fairly decent price.

4. I could get by using a decent 850w PSU for 4x 460's

5. You are the man.

6. I need to lear a heck of a lot more about PSU's


----------



## Tator Tot

Trust me, I'm smart when it comes to the topic. I know a great deal more than the average bear, but I can't even compare to some of those with Electrical Engineer degrees when it comes down to the topologies, design, and their impacts.
Even some of that stuff makes me go "HOLD UP! SLOW DOWN! STUPID PERSON IN THE ROOM!"

Yes, you got it right for the most part.

Multi-rail PSU's that feature OCP set at 35A or so, should be safe.

Antec says that 20A is the "perfect" zone, though; unless you have some serious rail distribution, you'll probably hit a trip point with a high work load like [email protected]

Makalu @ JonnyGuru did some testing, and about 32.5A through a single 18AWG wire caused it to over-heat and melt. Though this was some basic testing, not the most scientific but a good basis to work off of.

Antec's 50A OCP should be safe (as on a PCIe connector, that's 16.66r Amps per "hot" wire.)
Though, I would feel better about it, if the set-point was at 40A instead.

Personally, I run a "single rail" unit, and I'm not that worried about it. Though, if I had the choice between a Multi-Rail unit and a Single rail unit of equal caliber; I"d choose the multi rail one.


----------



## N2Gaming

Very interesting indeed. I think I'm going to play around w/the mushkin PSU's I have 4x 600w to see if I can combine two into one system safely and still have equivelant power to keep the system running w/out any issues. If I can pull that off then I may end up holding off on a larger unit for now until time/finaces allows for such. Either way I am learning from you as always.

Thanks a million,

N2G


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2Gaming;14169080*
> Very interesting indeed. I think I'm going to play around w/the mushkin PSU's I have 4x 600w to see if I can combine two into one system safely and still have equivelant power to keep the system running w/out any issues. If I can pull that off then I may end up holding off on a larger unit for now until time/finaces allows for such. Either way I am learning from you as always.
> 
> Thanks a million,
> 
> N2G


Which Mushkin units are they?

If you can, make a thread with pictures of the internals so I (we) can properly identify them.


----------



## N2Gaming

I bought them from one of their clearance day sales. I don't think they are any good though as they are the older 650w units. I asked you about them quite some time ago before the purchase. Oh I forgot I actually sold one on CL, I just remembered LOL.

It was still rapped in the factory plastic when the buyer got it from me so at least knew he was getting a new PSU. Be it good or bad :/

I'll dig them out in a few minutes. I'm cleaning my garage out atm trying to get it all organized so if/when the house purchase is finalized I will have an almost effortless transition into the new Lifestyle









I'm really liking the design of this unit.










I was not aware of a Patent on having a 140mm Fan built into any new PSU. I say Brilliant & wish I had thought of that








Quote:


> Finally, our fan is a "Power Cooler" (an Enermax brand) PD1402512H. Although the part number would have you believe this is a 140mm fan, Enermax insists that it's 139mm. Supposedly this is because of a patent someone has on putting 140mm fans inside power supplies.


Edit: the PSU's are XP-650 Active PFC units


----------



## Tator Tot

The MAXREVO design is actually rather unique, but also very "good" in terms of common sense.

The Primary side of the PSU (where AC voltage & current first comes in) is at the back of the unit (closest to the plug) while the Secondary Side (where DC Voltage & Amperage is generated) is at the front of the unit (closest to the connectors.)

Most units have the Primary side of the PSU on the left and the secondary side on the right.

The Mushkin XP-650 APFC models are decent Topower designs. It puts out power, and does it cleanly. Though in not any shape or form ground breaking.
The caps are Asia X and TMX, they will need to be replaced if you can do that.

Besides turning on and being inside ATX Spec, there is nothing good about them.


----------



## N2Gaming

Yeah I don't see any thing spectactular about these XP-650's other than the price tag of $20.00 ea NIB when I purchased them









I pulled the lid off one of these units prior to testing to see if I could find any bulging caps. I did not find any bulging caps and they are just as you said. Asia X and TMX

I just paper clip jump started one and I get 5.3x, 11.93 & 3.4xv w/out any thing hooked up to it w/out a load.

I'm going to pull the HX620 from this system I"m typing this msg from and plug the XP650 into this system. I may be able to pull off 1x GTX 460 & 1x GTS 450 on this PSU.

I'll be back shortly w/the results.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

5.3V is actually out of spec. Hopefully it stays in spec with some load on it.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129;14170529*
> 5.3V is actually out of spec. Hopefully it stays in spec with some load on it.


The platform requires a 1A load on all the 3 primary rails. That's why.


----------



## N2Gaming

I am on the system atm right now typing this all while listening/watching this

  
 



  



 
 
The system is one of the Destroyer's I have at my disposal w/a Athlon X2 5400+ BE & 2x ASUS GTX 460's installed and 1 Seagate 500G SATA No DVD/CD drive though.

I only have a IDE spare for my bench and it's a real pita plugging that thing in and making the cables not get in the way all the time.

So far all seems OK. I pulled one of these units out of the system my brother is using, M2N32 SLI Deluxe/2x MSI Cyclone GTX 460 768/1x DVD/1x Samsung F3 1TB SATA. I was having issues w/his system locking up and randomly rebooting w/one of these Mushkin units. I have two open and one still NIB un-opened so it's gotta be one of these two open units that was in that system.

Basically I put my Thermal Take Tough Power 700w unit in the M2N32 system a long time ago when the issue was happening and all the problems " magically delicious " disappeared.









So far so good.

The XP-650 is measuring the following volts In Everest while watching that video.

12v = 12.28
5v = 5.083 up to 5.110 but it stays at the lower 5.083 for the most part.
3.3v = 3.376 to 3.392

No [email protected] or DMM values yet. I just got it up and running and wanted to reply as I said I would.

Edit: This is how the XP-650's holding up so far w/the 2x GTX 460's [email protected] 865/1730/1840 100% fan 1.075v










Edit 2: IDK why but MSI Afterburner keeps crashing while using it with the ASUS 460's


----------



## Strat79

I have the Seasonic SS-850HT, the OEM version of the M12D. I've only had this rig up and running a few days, but something has already caught my eye. The 3.3v line is reading 3.39-3.41, but stays pegged at 3.41 while under load(folding). Is this of any concern or is this normal? I know software readings are in no way accurate sometimes, but it is somewhat alarming to me. Didn't want to make a thread just for such a simple question, apologize if you'd rather not have questions like this in the thread.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Strat79*


I have the Seasonic SS-850HT, the OEM version of the M12D. I've only had this rig up and running a few days, but something has already caught my eye. The 3.3v line is reading 3.39-3.41, but stays pegged at 3.41 while under load(folding). Is this of any concern or is this normal? I know software readings are in no way accurate sometimes, but it is somewhat alarming to me. Didn't want to make a thread just for such a simple question, apologize if you'd rather not have questions like this in the thread.


That's well in spec.


----------



## Strat79

Ok, thanks Phaedrus. I figured as much, being a high quality PSU. Just wanted to be sure though.


----------



## iamgiGGlz

I thought I'd start on this thread rather than post yet another "which PSU should I get" thread









I want to add a second 5850 to my sig rig and obviously need to replace my PSU (already dropping to 10.6v on the 12v rail with when OCing).

I'm looking at the Corsair GS700 or the HX750W if I can afford it.

My concern is that all the Corsair units all seem to be from two/three years ago - there don't seem to be any *new* models in the 650 to 750 watt range.

Should I be cautious with my choice of brand? Have Coolermaster/Antec/Thermaltake come out with better tech in the past few years that makes Corsair look obsolete?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strat79;14185304*
> Ok, thanks Phaedrus. I figured as much, being a high quality PSU. Just wanted to be sure though.


If you're really worried, check with a DMM.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamgiGGlz;14186404*
> I thought I'd start on this thread rather than post yet another "which PSU should I get" thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to add a second 5850 to my sig rig and obviously need to replace my PSU (already dropping to 10.6v on the 12v rail with when OCing).
> 
> I'm looking at the Corsair GS700 or the HX750W if I can afford it.
> 
> My concern is that all the Corsair units all seem to be from two/three years ago - there don't seem to be any *new* models in the 650 to 750 watt range.
> 
> Should I be cautious with my choice of brand? Have Coolermaster/Antec/Thermaltake come out with better tech in the past few years that makes Corsair look obsolete?


Your system would shut down if it had 10.6v on the 12v rail. *DO NOT TRUST SOFTWARE READINGS FOR VOLTAGE. EVER.*

The current Gigabyte unit you have (Odin) is a solid CWT PSH design. Same as the VX550 from Corsair except Modular.

Corsair has plenty of new units; Gaming Series (GS) are only a year or so old based on the CWT PSH-II platform. The TX-c units are based on the same platform.
TX v2 units are based on the brand new Seasonic SS-xxx-AT platform.
Corsair's AX Series is based on the newer Seasonic X Series platform

Corsair's HX 750/850/1050 are based on the CWT DSG platform but still some of the best units in their class.

As for a unit to pick, with two HD5850's and your system, just about any 650w+ unit on the list will do the job just fine. (Assuming the combined 12v amperage is around 50A / 600w )


----------



## iamgiGGlz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14187082*
> Your system would shut down if it had 10.6v on the 12v rail. *DO NOT TRUST SOFTWARE READINGS FOR VOLTAGE. EVER.*


mmkay then. Thanks for the tip. I'll rig up a multimeter.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14187082*
> The current Gigabyte unit you have (Odin) is a solid CWT PSH design. Same as the VX550 from Corsair except Modular.


I don't have an Odin - I have no idea what model it is, but I remember buying it because it was cheap








It's a non-modular unit from about five years ago. It's served me well, but I don't think it'll keep up with two 5850s...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14187082*
> Corsair has plenty of new units; Gaming Series (GS) are only a year or so old based on the CWT PSH-II platform. The TX-c units are based on the same platform.
> TX v2 units are based on the brand new Seasonic SS-xxx-AT platform.
> Corsair's AX Series is based on the newer Seasonic X Series platform
> 
> Corsair's HX 750/850/1050 are based on the CWT DSG platform but still some of the best units in their class.


Good to know. Corsair's naming convention is more complicated than I expected, but with a detailed response like that I can feel confident in my purchase. Thanks very much. Rep+

<<EDIT>> Would rep+ if I could


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamgiGGlz;14187175*
> I don't have an Odin - I have no idea what model it is, but I remember buying it because it was cheap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a non-modular unit from about five years ago. It's served me well, but I don't think it'll keep up with two 5850s...


Most 550w units would not keep up with two HD5850's really.

Gigabyte only makes 3 PSU's with a 550w rating. Odin, Odin GT, & Odin Plus.

EDIT: I forgot the old Greenmax 550w which is the same as the Acbel Polytech iPower 610w but the Gigabyte will work in a room temp of 40*C

Unless you are talking about the Superb 550P (which is a 450w unit)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamgiGGlz;14187175*
> Good to know. Corsair's naming convention is more complicated than I expected, but with a detailed response like that I can feel confident in my purchase. Thanks very much. Rep+
> 
> <<EDIT>> Would rep+ if I could


Corsair units generally go like this:

High End: HX Professional Series / AX Professional Series Gold
Mid Range: TX/TX-c Enthusiast Series / TX v2 Enthusiast Series
Low-Mid Range: GS Gamer Series
Low End: CX / Builder Series

The HX750/HX850 perform better than the AX750/AX850, but the AX650 performs better than the HX650

The TX Series is actually not as good as the TX-c and GS Series units. (TX = PSH, GS/TX-c = PSH-II)
The newer PSH-II units have better Voltage Regulation and less ripple while being more efficient.

The GS Series is really only different from the TX-c units in that they use Teapo capacitors on the secondary side instead of all Japanese capacitors. They're also rated at 40*C instead of 50*C
In terms of longevity, it's really not been shown if any of that actually makes a difference.

Warranty lengths are different as well. TX/TX-c/TX v2 are all 5 year warranty.
CX & GS are 3 year warranty
HX & AX are 7 year warranty


----------



## iamgiGGlz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14187384*
> 
> Gigabyte only makes 3 PSU's with a 550w rating. Odin, Odin GT, & Odin Plus.
> 
> EDIT: I forgot the old Greenmax 550w which is the same as the Acbel Polytech iPower 610w but the Gigabyte will work in a room temp of 40*C
> 
> Unless you are talking about the Superb 550P (which is a 450w unit)


It might actually be the Superb. The packaging looks identical, but my fan is black. If it IS the Superb, then I'm even more impressed with what was a dirt cheap PSU.

Thanks for your help Tator


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamgiGGlz;14187634*
> It might actually be the Superb. The packaging looks identical, but my fan is black. If it IS the Superb, then I'm even more impressed with what was a dirt cheap PSU.
> 
> Thanks for your help Tator


It may be the slightly older GE-P450N-C2 Superb 550 (no P at the end.)

The only difference is the P Model features Passive PFC and slightly higher efficiency. Still decent (albeit, old and out dated) units.

Not anything that I'd call absolute garbage (as they do what they say they're gonna do and stay within spec.)


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Mr. Tater Tot. I have another question about which you think is better.








Both the Lepa G900 and the Enermax Modu87+ are on sale on newegg.com.
Which one is better or which one do you think I should get?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai Batgirl;14227544*
> Mr. Tater Tot. I have another question about which you think is better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both the Lepa G900 and the Enermax Modu87+ are on sale on newegg.com.
> Which one is better or which one do you think I should get?


They're the exact same units, down to the T.

Lepa because it's less expensive.

It's like $100 after Rebates.


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Exact same, but the Lepa is less expensive? Yes, please!

EDIT: Should I be concerned at all that the Lepa unit only has a three year warranty?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Samurai Batgirl*


Exact same, but the Lepa is less expensive? Yes, please!

EDIT: Should I be concerned at all that the Lepa unit only has a three year warranty?


Nope.


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

ALL HAIL THE MIGHTY TATER TOT! DANKE SCHÃ-N, MEIN FUHRER.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Samurai Batgirl*


ALL HAIL THE MIGHTY TATER TOT! DANKE SCHÃ-N, MEIN FUHRER.


----------



## Eveilsor

I just upgraded most of my PC only to put it together and find the old PSU didn't seem sufficient enough.

The parts I have are:

core i5 2500k CPU (that I want to try and overclock to as close to 5GHz as I can)
Gigabyte GA-Z68A-D3H-B3 Z68 Socket 1155 ATX Motherboard
OCZ 60GB Vertex 2E SSD 2.5" SATA-II 
2x300GB SATAII HDDs
G-Skill 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 1600Mhz RipjawsX Memory Kit CL9 (9-9-9-24) 1.5V
XFX HD 5770 1GB DDR5 GPU
4-5 Fans
ocz-gamexstream-700w

I am assuming it is because the PSU only has a 2x4Pin CPU connector. This motherboard just has 1x 4pin 12V connector on it. I tried to just use one of the 4 pin connectors from the PSU but the machine powers on, then dies after 1 second and cycles.

So the OCZ GAME XSTREAM 700W PSU I purchased 2 years ago for futureproofing that I figured would last a long time (and still works great) is now useless in modern machines!?

I need a new PSU to support the new SandyBridge system. I wonder how many other people have been caught out by this!?

I am of course assuming this is why it won't power on properly.

Any suggestions for a new PSU?

Needs to fit in my ANTEC 900 case - PSU area is at the bottom rear.

I will be gaming on this PC a lot.

I am not sure what is the best wattage PSU to use!?

I don't want to be spending a lot of money on a new one either.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Tator Tot

A solid 400-500w unit from the list would be fine for you. Though the GameXStream supports modern system; the only thing I can assume is that the unit either died mid-system change or it was already going out and simply won't start up now due to an internal issue.

The GameXStream line was plagued with build quality issues and large DOA rates.

Personally, I'd replace it with a Kingwin Lazer Platinum 550w if you can. If the cost on it is too high there's the slight step-down in the Lepa G500-MA or the XFX Core 450 or 550w


----------



## Eveilsor

Well I tried again, and it still doesn't work. It turns on for a second, then just turns off, and cycles like this. I put the PSU back with my old setup and it still works just fine.

I am assuming it must be a Motherboard, or CPU error. I certainly don't like the grinding noise that the CPU Installation makes when I close the bracket with the lever once the CPU is in place







Maybe I should RMA the Motherboard?

The only thing I haven't tried is actually placing the Motherboard into the tower and seating it properly. Then properly applying some new thermal paste onto the CPU and installing the Thermalright Extreme Heatsink I have, and seeing if it works then. Only thing is, if it doesn't then I have to take it all apart and put my old pc back together yet again so I can get online to RMA the damn thing









Why can things never be simple


----------



## Tator Tot

Your board shouldn't make a grinding noise when you close the CPU retention bracket.

If it works with the old machine then it's a conflict on the new machine; it could be related to the Delay between the PWR_Ok signal and what the motherboard will accept. Though the symptoms sound similar to a scenario where there is a short. Make sure the board is insulated from any electrical contacting points.


----------



## eternal7trance

What motherboard and what ram?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance;14237208*
> What motherboard and what ram?


He said it two posts above:
Z68A-D3H-B3 & Ripjaw X's


----------



## Eveilsor

Gigabyte GA-Z68A-D3H-B3 Z68 Socket 1155 ATX Motherboard
G-Skill 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 1600Mhz RipjawsX Memory Kit CL9 (9-9-9-24) 1.5V

After I place the CPU into the slot and close the metallic bracket, it goes under the metal screw as intended but then as you close it further you can hear the CPU grinding against the motherboards slot for a brief moment as you bring the lever down.

So you think it may be a dodgy Motherboard?


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14237220*
> He said it two posts above:
> Z68A-D3H-B3 & Ripjaw X's


Sorry, I'm having a herp derp day. I wonder if it's possible that he might not have the ram in the right slots. Mine did that when I put the ram in the wrong one by accident. How much grinding is a lot of grinding? Because it will grind a tiny bit where the cpu holder slides over the top of the cpu.

I would double check and make sure the cpu is being put in the right way.


----------



## Tator Tot

That sounds dodgy, I haven't messed with a 1155 CPU & Board yet; but it was not that way with 1156, 1366, 775, or 771 (which are all LGA sockets with similar retention mechanisms.


----------



## Eveilsor

It definitely feels like it is CPU related, but I just don't know if it is because the Motherboard is dodgy and not detecting the CPU properly, or if the CPU itself is actually dodgy. So I could RMA the Motherboard, get a new one and find the CPU then needs RMA'ing or I could RMA the CPU, get the new CPU and find it was the Motherboard that needed replacing. Or I could RMA them both. lol


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eveilsor;14237304*
> It definitely feels like it is CPU related, but I just don't know if it is because the Motherboard is dodgy and not detecting the CPU properly, or if the CPU itself is actually dodgy. So I could RMA the Motherboard, get a new one and find the CPU then needs RMA'ing or I could RMA the CPU, get the new CPU and find it was the Motherboard that needed replacing. Or I could RMA them both. lol


Could you take a picture of the cpu and the motherboard cpu socket area?


----------



## Eveilsor

I have gone one better than that and made a video of the whole installation process I went through.

Also made a very short video showing the CPU and the placement of it into the motherboard and the grinding noise it makes.

Take a look.


----------



## juano

Good form Peter! (regarding filming your installation, I do the same.)

I think everything sounded pretty normal to me in that video, I also had a similar noise when closing the bracket on my old p8p67 deluxe and pretty sure I had something like that on this WS revo too. If you wanted to be positive you could check for things like bent pins but I would thin that you are okay, as far as CPU installation and the noise goes.


----------



## Tator Tot

That noise is kinda normal for the metal flexing under the pressure. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## eternal7trance

Looks just like my install went.


----------



## Eveilsor

Well in that case I will probably just have to exchange the MotherBoard for a new one, preferably a different brand. I wanted something other than ASUS for a change as my old MB is partially broken down after 2 years (one of the MEM SLOTS is caput), which is why I wanted to upgrade in the first place.

Any suggestiosn for a good £100-£130 Z68 MB to replace this one?


----------



## juano

I'm sorry are you looking for Asus or non Asus or no preference, I couldn't parse the info from you're last post. For Asus the cheapest mobo I would recommend would be the Z68 Pro and then up from there would be the Deluxe , those would also probably be my general recommendations as well, I don't know what I would go with if you wanted to avoid Asus.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eveilsor;14246395*
> Well in that case I will probably just have to exchange the MotherBoard for a new one, preferably a different brand. I wanted something other than ASUS for a change as my old MB is partially broken down after 2 years (one of the MEM SLOTS is caput), which is why I wanted to upgrade in the first place.
> 
> Any suggestiosn for a good £100-£130 Z68 MB to replace this one?


Well to be honest, besides newegg shipping me the wrong model, the MSI P67A-GD65 I had was pretty good. Otherwise grab an Asus P8P67 Pro.


----------



## Eveilsor

Thanks. After reading some reviews I think I will ask ebuyer if they will let me exchange the gigabyte board for the more expensive ASUS P8Z68-V PRO board. It looks more reliable.

@juano Yes sorry about the confusion. I was merely stating that because I had an ASUS board currently that had a fault with it I thought I would try a different brand for a change, but seems like ASUS is still the best bet for me after the issues I have had with the Gigabyte board I just purchased.


----------



## acowboy

Building another comp
Asus M4N98TD
Corsair XMS3 2x4g 
WD 1Tb BC
AMD 965BE
Asus DVD
CM Sniper case
May switch out the MB and put in a Sabertooth 990FX
Cards will be in SLI 570GTX or crossfire HD6970.
Was looking at these two PS
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817703028
or
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicati...510&CatId=5443
Any help would be appreciated on what anybody's thoughts where...
I do alot of Graphic work and do play games also...


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *acowboy*


Building another comp
Asus M4N98TD
Corsair XMS3 2x4g 
WD 1Tb BC
AMD 965BE
Asus DVD
CM Sniper case
May switch out the MB and put in a Sabertooth 990FX
Cards will be in SLI 570GTX or crossfire HD6970.
Was looking at these two PS
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817703028
or
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicati...510&CatId=5443
Any help would be appreciated on what anybody's thoughts where...
I do alot of Graphic work and do play games also...










Both units are overkill.

Any of the 750w units on the list will be perfect for your needs. Personally, I suggest looking at the Senty Golden Steel Power, Rosewill Lightning, NZXT Hale90, or Kingwin Lazer Gold; as they're all ~$150 and GREAT performers.


----------



## acowboy

Wow...ty for such a fast reply...


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *acowboy*


Wow...ty for such a fast reply...










No prob


----------



## Krusher33

No review on the Antec HCG-620 yet? That makes me sad. Someone pointed out to me that it's on sale at newegg.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33;14300814*
> No review on the Antec HCG-620 yet? That makes me sad. Someone pointed out to me that it's on sale at newegg.


It's the same as the Seasonic S12II Bronze 620w / Seasonic M12II Bronze 620w

EDIT: Actually I missed the review of it:
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Antec/HCG-620/

There ya go.









I just forgot to add it in (happens sometimes, sorry







)


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Spopke to Tater around a week ago, and he recommended the BP550W. I was just wondering if anyone else would recommend a modular ~500W power supply for around the same price ($55 on Newegg).

Reason being, the BP550 is gray, and it'll clash with the white interior of my case, and I don't have any primer or paint in the house right now for a quick painting.

But yeah, anyone know of any other reliable 500W units that don't cost over $55?

Thanks.


----------



## Tator Tot

Green Series 530w from Rosewill.


----------



## mikeaj

Also Antec High Current Gamer 520W ($53.09 shipped after promo code):

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371047


----------



## acowboy

Tator Tot, I have looked at all your suggested PS and do thank you for the advice.
I did find a deal on a NXZT it is however a 850w.
http://www.directron.com/hale90850m.html
This is not a spam, price was good along with free shipping, I did order it, hope I did right.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acowboy;14366810*
> Tator Tot, I have looked at all your suggested PS and do thank you for the advice.
> I did find a deal on a NXZT it is however a 850w.
> http://www.directron.com/hale90850m.html
> This is not a spam, price was good along with free shipping, I did order it, hope I did right.


It's a solid unit; but unless you plan on maxing out some GTX 580's (Unlocked) or GTX 480's with [email protected] or another computational load, then you'll definitely have headroom.

That's a solid deal too


----------



## acowboy

I was looking at the GTX580, and from I have read a 750w may be to light especially for any kind of over clocking in a SLI mode.
And Thank you again for input.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acowboy;14367138*
> I was looking at the GTX580, and from I have read a 750w may be to light especially for any kind of over clocking in a SLI mode.
> And Thank you again for input.


A 750w would be fine, even with Overclocking.

I'd only recommend an 850w if you planned to run them at full bore (100% load) with heavy overclocks, and an overclocked i7 at 100% load as well.)


----------



## juano

Tator Tot I was wondering what your thoughts are on PSU power requirements for a rig that will fold 24/7? I'm not trying to start a disagreement at all or say that anybody is wrong or that I distrust anybodies recommendations but Phaedrus is recommending 1.5 times the power for rigs that fold 24/7 and I just kinda wanted to hear your thoughts on that as well. Again I'm not asking you to disagree with him, just looking for more thoughts on the subject. So I'd love to read as much as you care to write on the subject, because about all I know currently is that such a high load constantly will wear the PSU components much faster than the same load but without being required to run 24/7. Thanks.


----------



## Tator Tot

Well, say you have a 750w load; and it's going to be on 24/7
If you're using a 1250w 80+ Gold unit, it'll be around 90% efficiency at the mid point for many of those guys.
That's much better than the 86-87% efficiency they get at full load.

That's just one reason to go for one of those guys.

Another is longevity; it's easier to run a PSU at 75% Capacity then 100% Capacity 24/7.

In honesty, if you have a 750w load, and you put it on for 24/7 use on an 750w unit; any of the capable ones will be able to run without problem for the life of their warranty (for high end, that's generally 5 years.) The only thing I would worry about is the other parts themselves (GPU's and the sustained heat loads or CPU's and the sustained heat load.)

Noise is also another consideration; many of the newer 80+ Gold/Platinum units have a fan curve that lets them stay quiet until 40*C or 75% load. So most of the time, the fan will remain quiet, not adding extra excess noise to the environment.


----------



## Bublo

Hello. I am new to this forum. I am thinking of buying a new PSU because I am pushing my 425W to its limits. Can someone pls recommend me a good +-600W PSU ? Now I am using an Enermax PRO82+ 425W and this are the candidates, I dont want to spend too much money:

http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=6642 67€
http://www.enermax.com.tw/home.php?fn=eng/product_a1_1_1&lv0=1&lv1=42&no=148 72€
http://www.corsair.com/power-supplies/enthusiast-series-1/enthusiast-series-tx650-v2-80-plus-bronze-certified-650-watt-high-performance-power-supply.html 73€
http://www.fsplifestyle.com/psu/aurum-series/aurum-gold-600/ 78€
http://www.zalman.com/ENG/product/Product_Read.asp?idx=357 83€


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bublo;14368614*
> Hello. I am new to this forum. I am thinking of buying a new PSU because I am pushing my 425W to its limits. Can someone pls reccomend me a good +-600W PSU ? Now I am using an Enermax PRO82+ 425W and this are the candidates, I dont want to spend too much money:
> 
> http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=6642 67€
> http://www.enermax.com.tw/home.php?fn=eng/product_a1_1_1&lv0=1&lv1=42&no=148 72€
> http://www.corsair.com/power-supplies/enthusiast-series-1/enthusiast-series-tx650-v2-80-plus-bronze-certified-650-watt-high-performance-power-supply.html 73€
> http://www.fsplifestyle.com/psu/aurum-series/aurum-gold-600/ 78€
> http://www.zalman.com/ENG/product/Product_Read.asp?idx=357 83€


Avoid the Zalman.

Cooler Master is better than the Enermax; but I'd skip both of them.

Aurum I would skip as well.

TX650v2 is your best option.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14368286*
> Well, say you have a 750w load; and it's going to be on 24/7
> If you're using a 1250w 80+ Gold unit, it'll be around 90% efficiency at the mid point for many of those guys.
> That's much better than the 86-87% efficiency they get at full load.
> 
> That's just one reason to go for one of those guys.
> 
> Another is longevity; it's easier to run a PSU at 75% Capacity then 100% Capacity 24/7.
> *
> In honesty, if you have a 750w load, and you put it on for 24/7 use on an 750w unit; any of the capable ones will be able to run without problem for the life of their warranty (for high end, that's generally 5 years.) The only thing I would worry about is the other parts themselves (GPU's and the sustained heat loads or CPU's and the sustained heat load.)*
> 
> Noise is also another consideration; many of the newer 80+ Gold/Platinum units have a fan curve that lets them stay quiet until 40*C or 75% load. So most of the time, the fan will remain quiet, not adding extra excess noise to the environment.


Thanks for the info. This bolded section is most interesting to me because it seems like the only serious caveats you listed (so not including PSU noise, efficiency) are relating to the GPU or CPU, which aren't really a concern for me because I keep them both cold, GPU is about 67 max and CPU is about 55 max. The impression I got from Phaedrus was that the PSU would be able to do it no problem short term (same as what I believe you're saying) but he led me to believe that due to the increased wear on the PSU components it couldn't be expected to last anywhere near as long as PSU should (which if I understand you correctly, isn't what you are saying). He wasn't specific on that point but the impression I got was less than a year at that load.

While I do understand that a PSU at close to full load 24/7 won't last as long as one put under load more sporadically, please correct me if I'm misunderstanding what I believe to be you saying that the PSU should last more than a year or two even at 24/7 load if it were of an appropriate wattage. For example a dual 580 and CPU all folding 24/7 on an 850w. To me before I asked Phaedrus that sounded about right, and I didn't anticipate having problems with it running like that for 3-4 years, but hearing Phaedrus recommend a 1.1Kw PSU for that rig kinda through me off base.


----------



## Bublo

Can you please quickly explain to me why do you thing Corsair is better than the Fortron, I was actualy thinking that the Fortron and Corsair would be on pair. I would like to buy a noisless (most of the time when I am not playing) and and efficient PSU and the main atraction on the Fortron is the 80 GOLD certification. Corsair looks good with the noise levels but its got only 2x PCI-E cabels..









BTW You are saying that CoolerMaster is actualy not that bad for its price and now I am looking at the 750W version and its only for 75€
http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=6643


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano;14369392*
> While I do understand that a PSU at close to full load 24/7 won't last as long as one put under load more sporadically, please correct me if I'm misunderstanding what I believe to be you saying that the PSU should last more than a year or two even at 24/7 load if it were of an appropriate wattage. For example a dual 580 and CPU all folding 24/7 on an 850w. To me before I asked Phaedrus that sounded about right, and I didn't anticipate having problems with it running like that for 3-4 years, but hearing Phaedrus recommend a 1.1Kw PSU for that rig kinda through me off base.


Yeah, you're right.

Phaedrus is trying to cover users so their units last well past the warranty. Which is what most folks expect from their parts. But, PSU's perform better, and run quieter/cooler when on 75% load vs 100% load.

Wattage is also cheap.

750w is ~ $150-170 w/ a 850w unit at ~ $170-190 while a 1000w unit is ~ $200-210
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bublo;14369491*
> Can you please quickly explain to me why do you thing Corsair is better than the Fortron, I was actualy thinking that the Fortron and Corsair would be on pair. I would like to buy a noisless (most of the time when I am not playing) and and efficient PSU and the main atraction on the Fortron is the 80 GOLD certification. Corsair looks good with the noise levels but its got only 2x PCI-E cabels..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW You are saying that CoolerMaster is actualy not that bad for its price and now I am looking at the 750W version and its only for 75€
> http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=6643


If you are looking at the Cooler Master units; make sure their part numbers end in the product number D3. As the E3 units are made by Seventeam and rather crap.

The Fortron unit only has average (2-3% Voltage Regulation) with decent ripple suppression (half spec) while the Corsair has 1% voltage regulation and ripple well in spec.


----------



## Bublo

Well ok then, the CM PSU"s are all E3... So in the end Corsair vs. Fortron. Do you think there will be much of a difference in the power efficiency between these two? Oh and what about the two PCI-E connectors on the Corsair unit, a 650W PSU should have at least 3 or am I wrong? I am buying a PSU for at least two years, and I am changing WH often so wont be these a problem in the future ? ( I am aware there are reductions ... ) Its not like I will run on SLI but you know...








Oh and the Corsair is using only one big +12V rail, is that good or are more rails better ?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bublo;14369756*
> Well ok then, the CM PSU"s are all E3... So in the end Corsair vs. Fortron. Do you think there will be much of a difference in the power efficiency between these two? Oh and what about the two PCI-E connectors on the Corsair unit, a 650W PSU should have at least 3 or am I wrong? I am buying a PSU for at least two years, and I am changing WH often so wont be these a problem in the future ? ( I am aware there are reductions ... ) Its not like I will run on SLI but you know...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and the Corsair is using only one big +12V rail, is that good or are more rails better ?


More rails can be safer; but that shouldn't really influence the choice.

The Corsair is built better, and 650w's have 2 or 4 PCIe cables (usually not 3.)

The efficiency difference will be about 3-4% on full load; but the Corsair performs and is built better. Which is why I choose it.

What you'll save in energy each year is very little.


----------



## Bublo

Ok then I will stick with the Corsair unit. THX for your advice and time.
P.S. one more question, is the Corsair unit made by Seasonic or somebody else ?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bublo;14369998*
> Ok then I will stick with the Corsair unit. THX for your advice and time.
> P.S. one more question, is the Corsair unit made by Seasonic or somebody else ?


Seasonic; the OEM design is called the SS-650AT.

Though, Seasonic may sell it in the future under their M12II Bronze line up of PSU's as the M12II Bronze 650w


----------



## Bublo

And one more to be sure








I am reading some reviews, people are saying this is the successor of the popular and good Corsair TX-650 but its much more louder then the predecessor because of the 14cm fan. Is it true ?


----------



## juano

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Yeah, you're right.

Phaedrus is trying to cover users so their units last well past the warranty. Which is what most folks expect from their parts. But, PSU's perform better, and run quieter/cooler when on 75% load vs 100% load.

Wattage is also cheap.

750w is ~ $150-170 w/ a 850w unit at ~ $170-190 while a 1000w unit is ~ $200-210

If you are looking at the Cooler Master units; make sure their part numbers end in the product number D3. As the E3 units are made by Seventeam and rather crap.

The Fortron unit only has average (2-3% Voltage Regulation) with decent ripple suppression (half spec) while the Corsair has 1% voltage regulation and ripple well in spec.


Once again I do appreciate your advice, I think I'm just gonna have to go way super overkill next time for the PSU, something like the HCP-1250. I know Phaedrus has one for sale but I'm not quite ready to upgrade for a while, I did think it was kinda funny when he confirmed that he was recommending a 1.1+Kw PSU for 2 580s folding, in my head I heard "and I happen to have just such a unit available." Just made me laugh though when I thought of it, I of course don't actually think he recommended such a high wattage to try and sell his PSU.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bublo*


And one more to be sure








I am reading some reviews, people are saying this is the successor of the popular and good Corsair TX-650 but its much more louder then the predecessor because of the 14cm fan. Is it true ?


No, it shouldn't be any louder.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:



Originally Posted by *juano*


Once again I do appreciate your advice, I think I'm just gonna have to go way super overkill next time for the PSU, something like the HCP-1250. I know Phaedrus has one for sale but I'm not quite ready to upgrade for a while, I did think it was kinda funny when he confirmed that he was recommending a 1.1+Kw PSU for 2 580s folding, in my head I heard "and I happen to have just such a unit available." Just made me laugh though when I thought of it, I of course don't actually think he recommended such a high wattage to try and sell his PSU.


Meh, probably selling it to FTW PC for them to custom sleeve and sell.


----------



## juano

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*


Meh, probably selling it to FTW PC for them to custom sleeve and sell.


Aw that's too bad that you weren't able to find a buyer on here, but I know you've had it for sale for quite a while. It will likely be the one I get unless there is a better one at around the $200-$250 price point. Unfortunately I'm not going to be needing a new PSU anytime soon or else I would have considered yours.


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Are the Startech.com PSU's any good or was I just lucky enough to get a good one? I liked this one. It wasn't especially efficient, but it did everything I needed it to.

I was wondering about these being any good because if they _are_, then they should be put on here.

ALSO. I think there should be either another list/thread about what power supplies to completely avoid. That way if anyone can't quite afford one of the recommended ultra awesome power supplies, they can at least know what power supplies not to get.


----------



## InfamousLegend

No Corsair HX750? Is there a reason it didn't make it? I don't want to find out I bought a bad PSU.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai Batgirl;14417254*
> Are the Startech.com PSU's any good or was I just lucky enough to get a good one? I liked this one. It wasn't especially efficient, but it did everything I needed it to.
> 
> I was wondering about these being any good because if they _are_, then they should be put on here.


They're not "great" but some are definitely good.

That particular unit is based on the same design as this Rosewill unit the only issue is it can't do it's labeled wattage at high heat.

It really depends on the unit. Most of their stuff comes from ATNG though and is at least decent up to 30*C
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai Batgirl;14417254*
> ALSO. I think there should be either another list/thread about what power supplies to completely avoid. That way if anyone can't quite afford one of the recommended ultra awesome power supplies, they can at least know what power supplies not to get.


Your best option, is to make a thread an ask. As there are too many to list. I could potentially make such a list; but there is just way to much junk out there based on the same designs from Chinese manufacturers that get a million different names.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfamousLegend;14417282*
> No Corsair HX750? Is there a reason it didn't make it? I don't want to find out I bought a bad PSU.


It's a great unit, one of my favorites. It's from their old line and the AX Series is more accessible/available.
This is a list of current generation & currently produced products. So while some old products are still out there, and still as good as ever (except maybe in efficiency) it's hard-er to put them into such a general list if they're not as widely available.


----------



## madalin

What about ADATA PSUs ? I tested the one in my sig with 2 470s and an i7 930 oc'd to 4.2 .

Pretty sure the oem is CWT ( And it's identic to the tx850 from corsair ) , which is not THAT GREAT , but for the under 150$ category i found it appealing .


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madalin;14446726*
> What about ADATA PSUs ? I tested the one in my sig with 2 470s and an i7 930 oc'd to 4.2 .
> 
> Pretty sure the oem is CWT ( And it's identic to the tx850 from corsair ) , which is not THAT GREAT , but for the under 150$ category i found it appealing .


ADATA units are pretty good.

The HM Series is the series to buy:
HM1200 = CWT PUC-B 1200V
HM850, HM750, HM650, HM550 = CWT PSH-II

ADATA's BN Series isn't bad, it's based on...a...decent... HEC platform. I wouldn't really recommend them unless you could get the 550w around $50-55 but they're not system killers.


----------



## WTHbot

Speaking of the ADATA unit's, Tator would you be keen on adding in a "By Region" section? Such as having a section that caters to the EU market as well as the NA?

I know your strict on Availability but companies such as ADATA and Be Quiet are available in those markets and not recommending them because they aren't available in the NA market puts us at a bit of a problem. From what I've read on both companies they seem to release decent products and should get a mention if you ask me. Such is why a "By Region" would benefit something like this.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WTHbot*


Speaking of the ADATA unit's, Tator would you be keen on adding in a "By Region" section? Such as having a section that caters to the EU market as well as the NA?

I know your strict on Availability but companies such as ADATA and Be Quiet are available in those markets and not recommending them because they aren't available in the NA market puts us at a bit of a problem. From what I've read on both companies they seem to release decent products and should get a mention if you ask me. Such is why a "By Region" would benefit something like this.


I'm considering converting this into a Google Doc so I can have tabs for regions, etc.

Though; I've yet to find a good way to really do that.


----------



## wermad

Is the NZXT Hale90 1000w a clone of another psu?

I'm rma'ing my ocz and I'm planning to sell the replacement. I'm planning 3 580s and I know I'd be better off w/ a 1.2kw unit but there's a strong and convincing argument that a quality 1kw will do the job. I just want to make sure I end up w/ a quiet unit that does not shriek like a banshee when loading my gpus.

As far as the 1.2k unit, I'm eying the HCP-1200.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


Is the NZXT Hale90 1000w a clone of another psu?

I'm rma'ing my ocz and I'm planning to sell the replacement. I'm planning 3 580s and I know I'd be better off w/ a 1.2kw unit but there's a strong and convincing argument that a quality 1kw will do the job. I just want to make sure I end up w/ a quiet unit that does not shriek like a banshee when loading my gpus.

As far as the 1.2k unit, I'm eying the HCP-1200.


That's a design problem with the ZX1000w & ZX1250

The NZXT Hale 90 line is based on the Super Flower Golden Green platform. Which is used by Senty in their Golden Steel Power units, Kingwin in their Lazer Gold units, and Rosewill in their lightning series units.

The Hale90 is actually the best of the 3 as it features all Japanese caps.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14475728*
> That's a design problem with the ZX1000w & ZX1250
> 
> The NZXT Hale 90 line is based on the Super Flower Golden Green platform. Which is used by Senty in their Golden Steel Power units, Kingwin in their Lazer Gold units, and Rosewill in their lightning series units.
> 
> The Hale90 is actually the best of the 3 as it features all Japanese caps.


Thanks Tator







. Though, I shall ask since I highly respect your psu knowledge: Will this 1kw unit be enough for three 580s (3gb) w/ an oc ~900?


----------



## WTHbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad;14478897*
> Thanks Tator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Though, I shall ask since I highly respect your psu knowledge: Will this 1kw unit be enough for three 580s (3gb) w/ an oc ~900?


Wermad if you are looking at the Antec HCP 1200 and your willing to pay for that, then do it. If you are looking at that much hardware then you really should treat yourself to the best.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad;14478897*
> Thanks Tator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Though, I shall ask since I highly respect your psu knowledge: Will this 1kw unit be enough for three 580s (3gb) w/ an oc ~900?


If you're not folding, it will do fine.

If you plan to fold across 3 of them 24/7 I'd change to a 1200w unit instead of a 1000w.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WTHbot;14478925*
> Wermad if you are looking at the Antec HCP 1200 and your willing to pay for that, then do it. If you are looking at that much hardware then you really should treat yourself to the best.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14478958*
> If you're not folding, it will do fine.
> 
> If you plan to fold across 3 of them 24/7 I'd change to a 1200w unit instead of a 1000w.


Thanks guys for the info


----------



## juano

And if you're not folding then you're doing it wrong. So I'd change to the HCP 1200, it's a really great unit from what I can tell.

With a WC'd rig like yours you would be a folding monster and all your hardware would run really cool doing it. I highly recommend looking into folding in the links in my sig, and then please do as much as you can. If you don't feel like you could sustain folding constantly on 3 580s (perfectly understandable, they would kick out a lot of heat and use a fair amount of power) then you should be able to atleast run your CPU 24/7. The CPU folding only would kick out a very very small amount of heat and is very power efficient so you likely would not even notice it on your power bill at all. Please look into it and feel free to ask me any questions you may have.


----------



## wermad

Enermax Evo 1250w still any good? Its a bit dated, but there's a nice $60 mir and I have gift card so I can pick one up for under $200. Any thoughts on this slightly older power house? Got a great review from jg.com

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story5&reid=145


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


Enermax Evo 1250w still any good? Its a bit dated, but there's a nice $60 mir and I have gift card so I can pick one up for under $200. Any thoughts on this slightly older power house? Got a great review from jg.com

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php...tory5&reid=145


Still one of the best damn performing 1200w units on the market. The only downside is it's 80+ Bronze (borderline 80+ Silver) so it's about 3% less efficient at full load compared to modern units.


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Still one of the best damn performing 1200w units on the market. The only downside is it's 80+ Bronze (borderline 80+ Silver) so it's about 3% less efficient at full load compared to modern units.


At most that's a difference of a few watts(~30-50w)? Should have no issues with three 580s?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


At most that's a difference of a few watts(~30-50w)? Should have no issues with three 580s?


It will gently caress your GTX 580's and ask for more.

As for the difference at full load:
1250w @ 84% Efficiency = 1488w AC
1250w @ 86% Efficiency = 1453w AC (Revo 85+ is based on the same design and this is what it gets.)
1250w @ 87% Efficiency = 1436w AC (Sparkle Gold Class 1250w / OCZ ZX1250 )

So, at worst, the difference is really 52w. Which isn't a whole lot.


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


It will gently caress your GTX 580's and ask for more.

As for the difference at full load:
1250w @ 84% Efficiency = 1488w AC
1250w @ 86% Efficiency = 1453w AC (Revo 85+ is based on the same design and this is what it gets.)
1250w @ 87% Efficiency = 1436w AC (Sparkle Gold Class 1250w / OCZ ZX1250 )

So, at worst, the difference is really 52w. Which isn't a whole lot.


Great!!! Thanks a lot Tator, you the man


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


Great!!! Thanks a lot Tator, you the man










No problem


----------



## Aryus

hey Tator, pls help me...

based from Quick'n'Dirty PSU calc, I only need around 400 W PSU for my need, I have found a good PSU around that range, Seasonic S12 II 430 ($64)

But I'm thinking for my future upgrade, I want to look for PSU around 500W (not too overkill like my current PSU right?). I've had 6950 before and I downgrade to 5850 Because the price is great and 6950 is a bit overkill for me at that time, maybe for the next AMD or Nvidia series I will upgrade it again and I will upgrade to sandy bridge or bulldozer after compare performance of each other

what do you think???

This is the PSU that I will choose for around 500W, hope you can help to choose the best suited for my need
Seasonic S12 II 520 $78
Super Flower 550W - SF-550P14XE GOLDEN GREEN (80+Gold) $98
Super Flower 550W - SF-550P14PE GOLDEN KING (80+Platinum) $127, it's promo price, real price is $150, I think it's nice price. all the stuff I listed have 5 year warranty

thank you for your attention, any advice appreciated


----------



## Tator Tot

Super Flower Golden King if you can float the cash for that guy. 80+ Platinum, and damn near perfect performance. 
1% Vreg on all rails, as well as having lower than 10mv of ripple on the minor rails and only 20mv of ripple on the 12v rail.

The Golden Green is almost as good. Vreg isn't as tight (Though not bad) and it's efficiency is about 2% lower.

The Seasonic S12II Bronze 520w is a good unit, but the other two are leagues ahead.

SEriously, if you can, all guns on that Golden King 550w; it can even "overclock" to a 650w unit and retail 80+ Gold levels of efficiency (as that is guaranteed.)


----------



## Aryus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Super Flower Golden King if you can float the cash for that guy. 80+ Platinum, and damn near perfect performance. 
1% Vreg on all rails, as well as having lower than 10mv of ripple on the minor rails and only 20mv of ripple on the 12v rail.

The Golden Green is almost as good. Vreg isn't as tight (Though not bad) and it's efficiency is about 2% lower.

The Seasonic S12II Bronze 520w is a good unit, but the other two are leagues ahead.

SEriously, if you can, all guns on that Golden King 550w; it can even "overclock" to a 650w unit and retail 80+ Gold levels of efficiency (as that is guaranteed.)


wow, thanks for your advice...
I just want to make my rig consumption more efficient, and it is between 20-80 % load right?? golden king in jonnyguru review can keep efficiency 85% in low load test (below 20% and I think my rig consume around 100 W or less in idle that make PSU around 400 and 500 will be more efficient)

after read "Quick'n'Dirty PSU calc" and "50% Load Myth", I don't need more than 550W because I will stick to single card only and the next gen hardware will be more power efficient

Oh, 1 more question, after I'm searching in the net, I have found someone say that s12 ii 520w is better efficiency at low load than s12 ii 430w, is that true?


----------



## Tator Tot

Both are of the same design, but at 100w load; the 430w will be more efficient due to it's lower capacity (thus efficiency is tuned for a lower load than the 520w)

As for the GPU Requirements; the Golden King 550w could run 2 HD6950's off of it, and as for it's efficiency, at 10% load it'll still be more efficient than the other units.


----------



## chinesekiwi

The Antec High Current Gamer is part of it but the Neo Eco isn't?

They're basically the same thing.....


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Hi Tator

There is another awesome psu from Kingwin here incase you didn't know already:

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817121083


----------



## Tarun

Quote:


> *High End qualifies as: Core i7 920 @ 4.4Ghz, GTX 580 with high air overclocks, 2 HDD, 1 SSD, 1 ODD, 5 x 120mm fans.


according to what details u gave i think a 900w psu is more then enough for ur needs check this out fill up ur requirements and add 30% to it for a 900w i would suggest u a
1)Corsair TX950
2)Antec High Current Gamer 900w
Quote:


> Simple systems like an Athlon II x4 & HD5770 would run on a solid 400-450w PSU


and as far as u say a 450w to 500w i personal recommend
1)Corsair CX500 V2
2)Antec Earthwatts 500D
hope it helps


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*


The Antec High Current Gamer is part of it but the Neo Eco isn't?

They're basically the same thing.....


Part of what? Neo ECO 400, 520C, & 620C are all on the list.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*


Hi Tator









There is another awesome psu from Kingwin here incase you didn't know already:

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product...82E16817121083


Yep, another Golden King unit from Kingwin. Ok Wolf did a review at JG about the Super Flower branded version of this guy.

Not quiet as good as it's big brother. More so due to the heat not being fulled away (since it's fanless.)

Personally, it seems a bit redundant considering the fan in the 550w LZP never kicks on. Ever.


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Why is the Corsair CX430v2 on the list, but the other builder series power supplies aren't?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Samurai Batgirl*


Why is the Corsair CX430v2 on the list, but the other builder series power supplies aren't?


Because at the time I updated the list I didn't know if the 500/600w would be able to hold up well at 40*C (since it's rated at 30*C.)

It does hold up to 45*C though.

On the other hand, I would never put the 600w on the list as it's 12v amperage is too low for any modern system.

When I get to update the list soon I'll put the 500w on the list.


----------



## Farih

Got a custumor with a Corsair TX650,
He wants me to add a second 6950 to his PC but the PSU only has 2 PCI-E power cables.

He only uses 1 line out of the PSU for a hard drive and a dvd drive. [line with all sata connectors]

3 lines out of PSU are unused.

Could i take the 2 lines with the molex connectors and put a molex to PCI-E power connector on each line to power a second 6950 ?


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih;14613734*
> Got a custumor with a Corsair TX650,
> He wants me to add a second 6950 to his PC but the PSU only has 2 PCI-E power cables.
> 
> He only uses 1 line out of the PSU for a hard drive and a dvd drive. [line with all sata connectors]
> 
> 3 lines out of PSU are unused.
> 
> Could i take the 2 lines with the molex connectors and put a molex to PCI-E power connector on each line to power a second 6950 ?


Yes. Corsair just doesn't see fit to put 4 PCI-E power cables natively on a power supply that can definitely handle that many.


----------



## Farih

Just wondering if those other line's that come out of can handle a 6950 together.
I know 650Watts is enough but not sure if those line's are also mend to have a graphics card on it. the card will be connected with a converted plug on each line of the 2 lines with molex's [a 6 pin PCI-E on each line, wont use the line for anything else]
Maybe those 2 lines are internally the same line and load wil become to high ? or is the whole PSU a single rail design ?


----------



## juano

I'm not PSU expect by any stretch of the imagination but if Tator Tot says that will be fine then make sure the customer knows not the change the powertune settings for his GPUs, according to Phaedrus they would certainly require more than a 650w then.


----------



## Farih

Hmmm according to to Phaedrus own PSU calc. thread it says 650W is enough for CF 6950's...

Oh where is Phaedrus or Tator when you need them hahaha


----------



## juano

Yea under GPU overclocking it says to add 50w per GPU if powertune +20% is used though.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih;14615750*
> Hmmm according to to Phaedrus own PSU calc. thread it says 650W is enough for CF 6950's...
> 
> Oh where is Phaedrus or Tator when you need them hahaha


Out of town probably ( as I was the past few days.)

Still, it's enough and you will be fine.

The only thing I would check and be sure of, is that the pins in those adapters are set well and not wobling around or loose.

Most of those adapters are not made very well, so you may have to push some pins back into place if they get moved around to much.


----------



## Farih

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Out of town probably ( as I was the past few days.)

Still, it's enough and you will be fine.

The only thing I would check and be sure of, is that the pins in those adapters are set well and not wobling around or loose.

Most of those adapters are not made very well, so you may have to push some pins back into place if they get moved around to much.


Thx, ill give it a try then..

Was thinking of after when i put the connecters in to bind them up with electrical tape so they wont get loose.
I had it happen with other stuff that the pins came loose so.

Maybe i could just solder PCI-E connectors on the 2 lines and drop all other connectors on the cable.. will look better and i am sure the custumor cant hook up more on those line's either. good idea ? [i'm very good at soldering and so







]


----------



## Tator Tot

I'd just use the adapter, since a Molex or SATA line does not have three 12v lines coming from it.


----------



## jasonjinct

To all the gurus.. need some PSU advices from you all

I planned to build a system with the following specification:

Processor: i7-2600k
CPU fan : CM hyper 212 plus
RAM: 2 x G.skill dual channel 1600mhz (1.5v) 8GB (2x4gb) - (total 16GB)
Motherboard: MSI z68a-GD65
Video Card: 2x MSI GTX580 lightning (in SLI)
HDD: WD Caviar Black 1TB + 60GB OCZ vertex 3 (Intel smart response)
DVD: Samsung 24x DVD writer
Casing: Aerocool xPredator
Total Case Fans: 2x 230mm (1 fan with LED), 6x 140mm (4 fans with LED)
Additional Peripheral: Aerocool V12XT Fan controller.

I'm not sure I should going to 850W or 1000W, I do overclocking my system..
I'm looking at seasonic X-850/Corsair AX850, and Cooler master silent pro gold 1000W/Silverstone Striker Gold 1000W
4 of these PSUs at same price range. I know that seasonic X-series and Corsair AX series are top notch PSU, but I'm afraid
that 850W is not enough for my system, or my system keep stressing the PSU. While Cooler Master & Silverstone PSU complained
regarding their quality. I cannot afford Corsair AX1200.. So.. what your recommendation?

Thank you very very much


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quality 850W should do the trick.


----------



## Tator Tot

I'd pick the Silverstone Strider Gold 1000w, it'll be slightly more efficient than the rest while still performing top notch.


----------



## infected rat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;2070073*
> 
> Enermax Modu87+ 700w (Review[/URL]) (Website)


I just spotted the link to the review of this PSU is b0rked, thought I'd flag it up


----------



## Tator Tot

That should be fixed now


----------



## eternal7trance

Nope, still doesn't work.


----------



## Tator Tot

I just checked the front page and it links to
http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=179


----------



## eternal7trance

If I click on the review it says [URL=http:/reviews/power_supply/ene..._supply/enermax_modu87_700w_psu_review/1[/url]


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance;14710306*
> If I click on the review it says [URL=http:/reviews/power_supply/ene..._supply/enermax_modu87_700w_psu_review/1[/url]


That was my goof, as I changed the link for the Website not the review.


----------



## eternal7trance

It's all good, just testing it out for ya.


----------



## tianhui

Any one know if this 400W Xigmatek is any good?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817815007

Planning to power a reference 4870 and a core 2 Duo wolfdale with it.


----------



## MetalBeerSolid

I noticed that the OCZ ModXStream Pro 600w is recommended, but the 700w version is not. Why? The 700w is $5 more at NCIX, and is actually $5 cheaper than the 600w after rebate.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tianhui;14734095*
> Any one know if this 400W Xigmatek is any good?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817815007
> 
> Planning to power a reference 4870 and a core 2 Duo wolfdale with it.


It'll power it, but do it very poorly. It's also built poorly.

Corsair CX Series would be a better option. Or NeoECO. Rosewill Green Series is also good and affordable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetalBeerSolid;14734418*
> I noticed that the OCZ ModXStream Pro 600w is recommended, but the 700w version is not. Why? The 700w is $5 more at NCIX, and is actually $5 cheaper than the 600w after rebate.


The 700w likes to shut down at 43*C. Which can make it a problem in some enthusiast machines.


----------



## Asmodean

Just stubbing this for later, thanks.


----------



## SI51

Power supply advice for the following build:
SAPPHIRE 100312-3SR Radeon HD 6950 Dirt3 Edition 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP (might add another down the road)
CORSAIR Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9
Intel Core i5-2400 Sandy Bridge 3.1GHz (3.4GHz Turbo Boost) LGA 1155 95W Quad-Core Desktop Processor BX80623I52400
And for this build:
Intel Core i5-2400S Sandy Bridge 2.5GHz (3.3GHz Turbo Boost) LGA 1155 65W Quad-Core Desktop Processor BX80623I52400S
CORSAIR XMS3 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model CMX4GX3M2A1600C8
MSI N560GTX-Ti Twin Frozr II GeForce GTX 560 Ti (Fermi) 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP
Thanks! I just have no clue on the wattage needed for those, but I do want modular.


----------



## Tator Tot

400-450w unit would be fine.

Depending on you budget, would really matter what you should get.

The Lepa G500 is Cheap, Efficient, and built well.


----------



## SI51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14743883*
> 400-450w unit would be fine.
> 
> Depending on you budget, would really matter what you should get.
> 
> The Lepa G500 is Cheap, Efficient, and built well.


Let's say I plan on OCing quite heavily, still 450w?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SI51;14743950*
> Let's say I plan on OCing quite heavily, still 450w?


Yup.

That 500w even has 494w available on the 12v rail. Which is more than enough for a modern setup. As most builds won't draw more than 5 or so amps from the 5v rail or 3.3v rail.


----------



## SI51

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Yup.

That 500w even has 494w available on the 12v rail. Which is more than enough for a modern setup. As most builds won't draw more than 5 or so amps from the 5v rail or 3.3v rail.


Awesome, thanks!


----------



## tianhui

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


It'll power it, but do it very poorly. It's also built poorly.

Corsair CX Series would be a better option. Or NeoECO. Rosewill Green Series is also good and affordable.

The 700w likes to shut down at 43*C. Which can make it a problem in some enthusiast machines.


Thanks~!


----------



## Hitokiri Battousai

ok a friend has been asking about PSU's lately i told him to post here ,but he doesn't wanna make an account yet so he asked me to post it for him anyway
Quote:


> here are the specs of a system I want to buy.
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K 3.3GHz Quad-Core Processor
> CPU Cooler: Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus
> Motherboard: ASRock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3 ATX LGA1155 Motherboard
> Memory: G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory
> Hard Drive: Samsung Spinpoint F3 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive
> Video Card: PowerColor Radeon HD 6850 1GB Video Card
> Case: Cooler Master HAF 922 ATX Mid Tower Case
> 
> I want to get another 6850 in the future and run them in cross fire. My preferred cost for the power supply would be around $90, modular please


so what would you recommend him?

Also a note he is from Canada so he would most likely get it from newegg.ca just posting that cause prices can be a bit different


----------



## Tator Tot

Rosewill HIVE 550w

It's based on a brand new platform from Sirfa that performs very well, and is built better. All Jap caps even.


----------



## Favelax895

Thanks for the help man, I'll be sure to get that 550w power supply.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Favelax895;14757333*
> Thanks for the help man, I'll be sure to get that 550w power supply.












No problem, and glad I can help.

You're sorta lucky, as those guys JUST came out today. So they're brand new, but the platform has been tested as OCZ uses it in the ZS Series of PSUs.
ZS550 Review, ZS650 Review


----------



## Favelax895

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14757359*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No problem, and glad I can help.
> 
> You're sorta lucky, as those guys JUST came out today. So they're brand new, but the platform has been tested as OCZ uses it in the ZS Series of PSUs.
> ZS550 Review, ZS650 Review


Lucky me







, With this all my parts are chosen, thanks again.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Favelax895;14757395*
> Lucky me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , With this all my parts are chosen, thanks again.


Awesome man









You should go to the Intel Build Logs section when you start to assemble your rig and show it off a bit


----------



## ikem

tot, my sig rig below.. im kinda revamping and need a different psu. suggestions? will be pushing to 4.3 when i get some water.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem;14757524*
> tot, my sig rig below.. im kinda revamping and need a different psu. suggestions? will be pushing to 4.3 when i get some water.


Push 4.3Ghz & put another HD6870 or two in there, the unit will hold just fine.

You'll have nothing to worry about on the HX650, as it offers 624w on the 12v rail; which is way more than enough for your system.

You could even go dual HD6970's and it would be okay.


----------



## ikem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14757568*
> Push 4.3Ghz & put another HD6870 or two in there, the unit will hold just fine.
> 
> You'll have nothing to worry about on the HX650, as it offers 624w on the 12v rail; which is way more than enough for your system.
> 
> You could even go dual HD6970's and it would be okay.


even with the 6870 @ 1045? they run pretty hot. but i know i was a little on the high side when i got this psu, room to upgrade i guess. So any corsair ~650 watt would hold up well?


----------



## Farmer Boe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem;14757627*
> even with the 6870 @ 1045? they run pretty hot. but i know i was a little on the high side when i got this psu, room to upgrade i guess. So any corsair ~650 watt would hold up well?


Most (all?) Corsair units are built by CWT or Seasonic so they are a solid choice all around....a little overpriced but still awesome for the money.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem;14757627*
> even with the 6870 @ 1045? they run pretty hot. but i know i was a little on the high side when i got this psu, room to upgrade i guess. So any corsair ~650 watt would hold up well?


Yeah, as the TX650, HX650, & TX650-C all have 624w on the 12v rail.

The AX650 has just a tad more power on the 12v rail, and so does the TX650M (648w), and the TX650v2 has a bit more than the rest as well (636w.)

So yeah, any Corsair 650w would be solid.


----------



## Favelax895

Just one little question, will I be able to overclock much with the 550w power supply?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Favelax895;14757673*
> Just one little question, will I be able to overclock much with the 550w power supply?


Oh yeah.

You really only need a 400w unit on that system. 550w is more than enough headroom.


----------



## SSG1

Hi Tot,

I would rally appreciate some help too, i'm getting the following system:

HDD Samsung Spinpoint F3 1TB, 7200 rpm, 32MB, SATA 2

RAIDMAX Hurricane

DVD-RW Sony 24x, SATA, Negru, Bulk, AD-7260S-0B

Asus P8P67-M-PRO/REV3.0, socket 1155

ASUS nVidia GeForce GTX560TI, 1024MB, GDDR5, 256bit, DVI, HDMI, PCI-E

Kit Dual Channel Corsair 8GB (2 x 4GB), DDR3, 1333MHz

Intel® CoreTM i7-2600K SandyBridge, 3400MHz, 8MB, socket 1155, Box

Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus

I also have a 1 TB external HDD that will be connected all the time. For now i'll keep he CPU stock, but in 1 year i plan CPU OC, another 2 sticks of 4 GB memory and another video card(GTX 590 probably).

So my questions are:

1. What psu will be enough for the system as it is now?

2. What psu i'll need after the upgrades?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Any quality 430W will run it as spec'd. With upgrades, a quality 620W+.


----------



## Tator Tot

For your current system, that Rosewill HIVE I listed would be perfect, if you planned on those upgrades, I'd suggest the HIVE 750w or another, equally capable, 750w unit.

Honestly though, I would go with the HIVE 550w, as most people don't make good on those plans to upgrade (As problems arise, or newer, better tech shows up.)
On top of that, plenty of 80+ Platinum units (much more efficient than 80+ Bronze units) will show up soon. (This holiday season.)

Meaning, by the time you're ready to upgrade, or add parts; a better PSU will be out and it will also be less expensive than at launch.

That's my advice. Go with the 550w.


----------



## SSG1

Thanks for the fast response guys I also saw that psu from rosewill but unfortunately i'm not from US or Canada and i can't buy Rosewill from my local suppliers.
Could you suggest me something from Corsair for the current setup?


----------



## Favelax895

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14757684*
> Oh yeah.
> 
> You really only need a 400w unit on that system. 550w is more than enough headroom.


The 6850's sure aren't that demanding lol.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SSG1;14757838*
> Thanks for the fast response guys I also saw that psu from rosewill but unfortunately i'm not from US or Canada and i can't buy Rosewill from my local suppliers.
> Could you suggest me something from Corsair for the current setup?


Corsair TX550M

Any of the Corsair 550w's would do.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Favelax895;14757847*
> The 6850's sure aren't that demanding lol.


Not at all, very low power.


----------



## SSG1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14757972*
> Corsair TX550M
> 
> Any of the Corsair 550w's would do.


This week my part supplier offers a great discount for the TX650. Should i get that?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SSG1*


This week my part supplier offers a great discount for the TX650. Should i get that?


It's a solid unit, so I see no reason not to go for it


----------



## TheRockMonsi

There aren't links attached to some of the PSU's, *namely the Antec High Current Gamer 520W* (for me, anyway). Was there a review for it? I'd like to know because I want to recommend this PSU to somebody with a Sandy Bridge and an HD 6950, but I want to be on the safe side and see the review.

EDIT:
Nevermind, snooped around the forums and found a review.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi;14782643*
> There aren't links attached to some of the PSU's, *namely the Antec High Current Gamer 520W* (for me, anyway). Was there a review for it? I'd like to know because I want to recommend this PSU to somebody with a Sandy Bridge and an HD 6950, but I want to be on the safe side and see the review.
> 
> EDIT:
> Nevermind, snooped around the forums and found a review.


It's just a standard Seasonic S12II Bronze unit.

If I've seen the internals of a unit and know the platform; then it's not a big issue on recommending it, since much doesn't change besides fan or capacitor choice on units.

I just attached this review:
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Antec/HCG-520/8.html

To the unit in the listing though.

The list, as it stands, is a bit out of date. Not enough to cause concern as all the units should be available still. With only a few, newer, units available and priced better.


----------



## SSG1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14771708*
> It's a solid unit, so I see no reason not to go for it


Good to hear.
The GS 600 is also part of the promotion, it's good enough to supply the system as it is now?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SSG1*


Good to hear. 
The GS 600 is also part of the promotion, it's good enough to supply the system as it is now?


The TX650 is most likely the -C revision. Which means teh two are based on the same platform and both are solid units. 
The difference then would be the capacitors used; which means the TX650 has all Japanese capacitors and the GS600 has all Taiwanese capacitors.

Not a huge difference, but it means the TX650 would last longer.

ON the flip side, GS600 has a color change fan.


----------



## Vuashke

is there any perceivable difference between a power supply like the corsair ax750 and the antec tpn-750? may sound a bit dumb, but arent both of them so far ridiculously in spec that neither will have any problems with caps blowing or damage from ripple and the like? what are the benefits of using the ax in this case, just minor **** like money saved on your electricity bill?


----------



## OrangeBunnies

I'm curious, why have so many of the Corsair PSU been excluded from the list?

Namely many of the AX-series, HX850 and HX750.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vuashke;14818080*
> is there any perceivable difference between a power supply like the corsair ax750 and the antec tpn-750? may sound a bit dumb, but arent both of them so far ridiculously in spec that neither will have any problems with caps blowing or damage from ripple and the like? what are the benefits of using the ax in this case, just minor **** like money saved on your electricity bill?


Depends on your electricity bill.

For me, the difference would be about $3-8/year depending on if it I was folding or just using it for my normal rig.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeBunnies;14818197*
> I'm curious, why have so many of the Corsair PSU been excluded from the list?
> 
> Namely many of the AX-series, HX850 and HX750.


HX1000, HX850, & HX850 are old units and either EOL or hard to find depending on the location.

AX1200, AX750, & AX850 are all on the list. I haven't added the AX650 yet (or at least, I don't think I have yet.) but the list is about 2 months out of date right now.

There's only a few units missing.

This list, if you took to the time to read, is a list of easily available; modern units.
I am namely targeting English speaking countries since this is an English speaking forum.


----------



## Vuashke

Are there any other differences worthy of the price premium?

like, i get that the ax would have better regulation and noise suppression. but will it make any difference? is it something negligible like the tp will fail in 20 years whereas the ax will fail in 20 years and a month?

i dunno, it just seems like theres a threshold for power supplies and anything over that level is just a waste of $$$


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vuashke;14818373*
> Are there any other differences worthy of the price premium?
> 
> like, i get that the ax would have better regulation and noise suppression. but will it make any difference? is it something negligible like the tp will fail in 20 years whereas the ax will fail in 20 years and a month?
> 
> i dunno, it just seems like theres a threshold for power supplies and anything over that level is just a waste of $$$


Really, it's hard to say. Any number of failures could hit either unit.

The AX Series is built better, has a higher quality fan, and is fully modular/looks better out of the box.
As well as having a 2 year longer warranty.

Generally, you nab a unit like that if you want top of the line performance that'll last awhile and is the best bang for your buck.

Though, there'd be no difference to your machine between a TP-650 and an AX650


----------



## evilpandy

Would an antec 430 basiq be enough to power my rig + a 6850 for a few months or so?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *evilpandy*


Would an antec 430 basiq be enough to power my rig + a 6850 for a few months or so?


Don't overclock, and yeah it should be fine.

It's a mediocre FSP unit with 384w's on the 12v rail, but it should hold fine. It's not a turd that'll just die on you.


----------



## evilpandy

ahh thanks much! newegg has the powercolor 6850 for $130 after MIR so I think I'm gonna snatch it up for sure now.


----------



## OrangeBunnies

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Depends on your electricity bill.

For me, the difference would be about $3-8/year depending on if it I was folding or just using it for my normal rig.

HX1000, HX850, & HX850 are old units and either EOL or hard to find depending on the location.

AX1200, AX750, & AX850 are all on the list. I haven't added the AX650 yet (or at least, I don't think I have yet.) but the list is about 2 months out of date right now.

There's only a few units missing.

This list, if you took to the time to read, is a list of easily available; modern units. 
I am namely targeting English speaking countries since this is an English speaking forum.



Thankyou, I didn't realize the HX850 and 750 series were EOL, it certainly doesn't seem like it considering all the major retailers here in Canada are still selling them by the bucket load.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OrangeBunnies*


Thankyou, I didn't realize the HX850 and 750 series were EOL, it certainly doesn't seem like it considering all the major retailers here in Canada are still selling them by the bucket load.


There' plenty of EOL units you can still get in the US, but when you start going to markets like Australia, they're not always available because they stock much lower than NCIX, Microcenter, Fry's, Newegg, or Tiger Direct does.


----------



## yashau

A very tiny suggestion. Perhaps putting an indication next to the PSU whether it's modular or not would be a good idea. Something like a (M) or (Modular). What do you think?


----------



## vcrazy

I asked this in the gtx580 forum but didn't get a response.

I was curious if a Seasonic X750 will be able to handle 2 gtx 580s, i7-2600k, 1 ssd, 2 hdd, and RX360kit + 120.1 (future wc upgrades)???

I want to eventually watercool my GPUs but at the moment only the CPUs will be underwater with the kit, while the GPUs will be aircooled.


----------



## Eagle1337

750 will be enough to run it but not with heavy overclocking imo, id go with an 850w unit

Sent from my GT-I9000M using Tapatalk


----------



## Tator Tot

As Eagle said; the X-750 will be fine.


----------



## Smirnoff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


There' plenty of EOL units you can still get in the US, but when you start going to markets like Australia, they're not always available because they stock much lower than NCIX, Microcenter, Fry's, Newegg, or Tiger Direct does.


Dunno, from what I understood of what Redbeard said in this thread, the HX750 and 850 aren't actually discontinued. Here in Norway there are also continually being restocked at all the major e-tailers.


----------



## Tator Tot

It's not official yet, but it will happen over time. It also depends where you shop.

US/UK/EU it's not such a big deal, in Asia & India; they're much harder to find.


----------



## Mayor Winters

Why there arent any FSP Aurum gold PSUs on the list? They are such nice PSUs


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mayor Winters;15012073*
> Why there arent any FSP Aurum gold PSUs on the list? They are such nice PSUs


The list is a tad out of date; once I have time I'll update it with Aurums, new Corsair TX-m units, as well as some other guys.


----------



## Aleckazee

Will the Antec TP-650 or the Corsair TX650 be able to power an i5-2500k, GTX560Ti, 2 HDDs, 1 SSD, 1 Optical Drive, aprox. 6 fans and a 12v pump for watercooling (cpu and gpu)?

Also, will I be able to overclock the cpu and gpu with those PSUs? Or should I go for Antec TP-750?


----------



## Riou

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aleckazee*


Will the Antec TP-650 or the Corsair TX650 be able to power an i5-2500k, GTX560Ti, 2 HDDs, 1 SSD, 1 Optical Drive, aprox. 6 fans and a 12v pump for watercooling (cpu and gpu)?

Also, will I be able to overclock the cpu and gpu with those PSUs? Or should I go for Antec TP-750?


Yes, a good 650W can power that computer with ease. A lower watt 550W or 600W could run that well too.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aleckazee*


Will the Antec TP-650 or the Corsair TX650 be able to power an i5-2500k, GTX560Ti, 2 HDDs, 1 SSD, 1 Optical Drive, aprox. 6 fans and a 12v pump for watercooling (cpu and gpu)?

Also, will I be able to overclock the cpu and gpu with those PSUs? Or should I go for Antec TP-750?


As Riou said above me, a solid 550w could do the job just as well.

True Power New 550w, Corsair TX550M, Rosewill HIVE 550w; as well as other midrange 550w options could all do the job.


----------



## Faint

Could the RoseWill Hive 650w power a build with 3 HDDs, 1 SSD, 4 case fans, and a GTX580?

Or would the 750w be an overall better choice?

Just curious.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Faint*


Could the RoseWill Hive 650w power a build with 3 HDDs, 1 SSD, 4 case fans, and a GTX580?

Or would the 750w be an overall better choice?

Just curious.


Save like $10-15 and get the HIVE 550w; it'll do the job just fine.


----------



## Faint

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Save like $10-15 and get the HIVE 550w; it'll do the job just fine.










Really?

Thanks.

Learned something new.


----------



## Tator Tot

Yup, the PSU has more than enough amperage on the 12v rail to handle the load; even if you went Phenom II x6 or Sandy Bridge i7


----------



## Faint

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Yup, the PSU has more than enough amperage on the 12v rail to handle the load; even if you went Phenom II x6 or Sandy Bridge i7


Ah, 0k.

Although, I did have the thought of upgrading my CPU to either a new BD X6 or x8 after they have been out for awhile.

Will the 550w be enough for that?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Faint*


Ah, 0k.

Although, I did have the thought of upgrading my CPU to either a new BD X6 or x8 after they have been out for awhile.

Will the 550w be enough for that?


Yeah, even Core i7 6 core CPU's won't tax out that CPU.


----------



## SHNS0

Is a CX430 V2 enough to power a 560ti with a SB i5, no overclock, no stressing/folding, etc?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SHNS0*


Is a CX430 V2 enough to power a 560ti with a SB i5, no overclock, no stressing/folding, etc?


I would think so, with no OC ofcourse.


----------



## richardbb85

cx430 enough for i3, xfx 6670, one HD, a burner? building a simple PC


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SHNS0*


Is a CX430 V2 enough to power a 560ti with a SB i5, no overclock, no stressing/folding, etc?


Yeah, if you just plan to play some AvP or other games on it; it won't be an issue at all.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *richardbb85*


cx430 enough for i3, xfx 6670, one HD, a burner? building a simple PC


See above, it'll definitely be more than enough. A simple 200w unit without a PCIe cable could do the job as well.


----------



## vikingsteve

The Silverstone Strider Gold 1000W still receives good marks, right? Seems recently customers on Newegg have been having some issues with them.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vikingsteve*


The Silverstone Strider Gold 1000W still receives good marks, right? Seems recently customers on Newegg have been having some issues with them.


People are usually more likely to complain then they are to actually compliment something.

Yeah; it still receives good marks. If there was a problem; you'd see it across the entire line since they're all based on the same platform that's been tuned with more beefy components for each wattage level.


----------



## Cithulu

Tomorrow I will exchange my Corsair 750TX v2 for Seasonic 760watt modular PSU.

My plans for the rig are to OC the i7-2600k modestly to 4.0 ghz and play games with a Zotac AMP! GTX 580. Anyone see an issue with the Seasonic powering this successfully? Anyone recommend I do not leave the Corsair for the Seasonic, and why?

Thanks peeps!

edit: First post answered my first question, but please let me know if you think it's wiser to stick with the Corsair


----------



## Tator Tot

The Seasonic X-760 performs a smidge better in ripple & when it comes to efficiency.

The only advantage to sticking with the Corsair is it costs less.

Though, the X-760 is WAY more than enough. An X-560 would do.


----------



## Cithulu

Quote:



The Seasonic X-760 performs a smidge better in ripple & when it comes to efficiency.

The only advantage to sticking with the Corsair is it costs less.

Though, the X-760 is WAY more than enough. An X-560 would do.


Thanks for the reply.


----------



## mikeaj

No doubt the Seasonic X Series is better, but the TX750 V2 is already very good, and you're hardly stressing it at all with that kind of setup. I don't see any real motivation to switch if the TX750 V2 is already wired up and works.


----------



## Tator Tot

The TX750 v2 isn't modular. Also, Seasonic's X-Series units are quieter.


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

The PC Power and Cooling Silencer 910W is one of the shell shockers today.


----------



## Serephucus

Hello all,

Looking for a quiet-as-possible PSU to cool the following:

i7-950 @ ~4.5-4.6GHz ~1.36V
GTX 580 @ 970/2200
2x 7200RPM HDD, 2x5400RPM HDD, 1xSSD, ODD

This is also sort of a "how much power will I need?" post too, because I'm not sure if I could get away with a 700W PSU or if I'd need to make the jump to 8-850.

A friend of mine recently got himself a Sillent Pro M700 from Cooler Master, and it does seem pretty damn quiet, but again, my power requirements.

I've also been looking at the Seasonic X-850/Corsair AX850, but they're bloody pricey. Bear in mind, I'm in the EU (Ireland), so I might not be able to easily find something recommended, but the recommendation's still welcome.

Trying for as quiet as possible, with the budget around €120, maybe €140 if worth it. (about $150 max.)

Thanks!


----------



## Original Sin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serephucus;15198266*
> Hello all,
> 
> Looking for a quiet-as-possible PSU to cool the following:
> 
> i7-950 @ ~4.5-4.6GHz ~1.36V
> GTX 580 @ 970/2200
> 2x 7200RPM HDD, 2x5400RPM HDD, 1xSSD, ODD
> 
> This is also sort of a "how much power will I need?" post too, because I'm not sure if I could get away with a 700W PSU or if I'd need to make the jump to 8-850.
> 
> A friend of mine recently got himself a Sillent Pro M700 from Cooler Master, and it does seem pretty damn quiet, but again, my power requirements.
> 
> I've also been looking at the Seasonic X-850/Corsair AX850, but they're bloody pricey. Bear in mind, I'm in the EU (Ireland), so I might not be able to easily find something recommended, but the recommendation's still welcome.
> 
> Trying for as quiet as possible, with the budget around €120, maybe €140 if worth it. (about $150 max.)
> 
> Thanks!


You're overestimating your power needs
Super Flower Golden King 550(best option), Seasonic X 560/660, Corsair AX 650, Be Quiet P9 550/650 or E8-CM 680(this being probably the most affordable of the lot).
^Those are your best options in terms of silence without sacrificing performance.

Link the shop/s you intend to buy the PSU from and you'll get the best suggestions that way.

ps. Hey TT, Phaedrus


----------



## Tator Tot

Easily your best option is the ADATA HM650 which is based on the CWT PSH-II platform. Solid unit with solid Vreg. It's cheap as well, only 70 Pounds.


----------



## Serephucus

www.dab.ie, www.quietpc.ie, www.komplett.ie, www.amazon.co.uk. In order of preference.

Are we sure 650W will do it? If everything were stock, I'd agree with you, but we're throwing some pretty heavy overclocks into the mix, as well as a bunch of hard drives - oh, and a pump. Will 650 still be enough?

I'll take a look at the suggested PSUs, thanks guys.


----------



## Tator Tot

Yeah, it'll be enough. You could easily do that system with some of the better 600w units out there. Like the Cooler Master Silent Pro Gold 600w.

You can even run the system through the PSU Calc to check.

It's all about 12v amperage, anything that can do 550w on the 12v rail will have enough power and headroom to power your system without a problem.








Alternatively, the Silent Pro M700 will do the job as well, and be a bit quieter. Though it's not as cheap.
Quote:


> Super Flower Golden King 550(best option), Seasonic X 560/650/660, Corsair AX 650, Be Quiet P9 550/650 or E8-CM 680(this being probably the most affordable of the lot).


All of these guys are good options as well.


----------



## Serephucus

I did run it through, actually. Adding in an extra 50W for and overclocked graphics card, it came to 750W recommended PSU. (hence my posting







)

Out of all the PSUs listed - Silent Pro Gold 600W, Silent Pro M700, AX650, Seasonic X-650, Be Quiet P9 650 - could you order those in terms of noise? It's the reason I'm changing PSUs in the first place, so it's my main concern.

Front-runner at the moment is the X-650, but I'll probably grab the AX650 as it's cheaper (and basically the same)


----------



## Tator Tot

The Silent Pro Gold 600w & Silent Pro M700 are both the quietest as they'll top out at 33dB(A) with a fairly smooth sound.

In last place is the X650/X660/AX650. They're all the same unit with the same fan profile which hits 36dB(A) at full load.

The best option is the BeQuiet P9 650 which hits 14dB(A) minimum, and up to 17dB(A) maximum.


----------



## juano

Hmm I guess I've never really got out of the quiet profile when the rare time my PSU fan even turns on, but I've always found my x750 to be very quiet.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano;15199223*
> Hmm I guess I've never really got out of the quiet profile when the rare time my PSU fan even turns on, but I've always found my x750 to be very quiet.


All X-Series units only hit about 16dB(A) up to 50% load. So for most users they're incredibly quiet.

At full load is when they hit 36dB(A) which is still relatively quiet.


----------



## Original Sin

*http://www.amazon.co.uk/quiet-STRAIGHT-POWER-BQT-E8-CM-680W/dp/B0049HJ9ZC/ref=sr_1_3?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1317901588&sr=1-3]Here you go[/URL]*, quieter than this are only the P9 units but the price difference isn't really worth it.


----------



## Serephucus

I'm really liking the look of those Dark Power Pro units, but I don't think I'll be able to afford one. I think I'll just be going with an M700 after all. Thanks for the help guys.

On second thought: I'm going to wait for the new line of Straight Power units. They were supposed to be out at the end of September, but they're not quite here yet. They look to be the same as the current line, but with a quieter 135mm fan versus 120, and Gold certification versus Silver. They'll also reportedly retail for the same price as the current line. In 5-6-700W models.


----------



## adridu59

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Serephucus*


I'm really liking the look of those Dark Power Pro units, but I don't think I'll be able to afford one. I think I'll just be going with an M700 after all. Thanks for the help guys.

On second thought: I'm going to wait for the new line of Straight Power units. They were supposed to be out at the end of September, but they're not quite here yet. They look to be the same as the current line, but with a quieter 135mm fan versus 120, and Gold certification versus Silver. They'll also reportedly retail for the same price as the current line. In 5-6-700W models.


These are damn good PSUs. I wonder why they aren't mentioned in the OP. They aren't available in the US but in the UK.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *adridu59*


These are damn good PSUs. I wonder why they aren't mentioned in the OP. They aren't available in the US but in the UK.


This list was originally made for the US market. I will update it in the future to be more "international" so to speak.

On the other hand; Be Quiet! units are only good in 3 regards:
1.) Looks
2.) Efficiency
3.) Silence

Voltage Regulation, Transient response, Ripple & Noise suppression, as well as Price all leave a bit to be desired.

If I was looking to build an efficient office PC that wasn't going to generate hardly any noise; I'd definitely choose a BeQuiet! unit. If I was going for a performance PSU to power my benching or gaming PC; I'd look at other options from the many Super Flower Golden Green based units, or other companies.


----------



## 161029

Seasonic Platinum PSUs are up on the Seasonic USA site.

http://www.seasonicusa.com/Platinum_Series.htm


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HybridCore*


Seasonic Platinum PSUs are up on the Seasonic USA site.

http://www.seasonicusa.com/Platinum_Series.htm


Yup, not for sale yet; but the SS-1000XP is up for Pre-order on Newegg.


----------



## xPrestonn

How about a mention of the new Rosewill Hive psus? they're based on the same platform as the OCZ ZS series which were reviewed rather well by johnnyguru: http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=248

and on top of that they're pretty darn cheap for the wattage you get: http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&N=-1&isNodeId=1&Description=rosewill+hive&x=0&y=0

edit: sorry if this has already been brought up/answered, I'll search the thread now. probably should have first

edit: well now I feel silly









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;15040162*
> As Riou said above me, a solid 550w could do the job just as well.
> 
> True Power New 550w, Corsair TX550M, *Rosewill HIVE 550w*; as well as other midrange 550w options could all do the job.


----------



## Tator Tot

It's not your fault; I just haven't had time to get this list really up to shape in terms of units.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Hey tot what PSU for my sig rig? Would prefer modular
















I can only buy from here tho
















Thanks


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo;15318269*
> Hey tot what PSU for my sig rig? Would prefer modular
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can only buy from here tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


Gigabyte Odin Plus 600w


----------



## juano

Unless I'm mistaken Tator tot that PSU only has 2 6+2 pin PCIes. Wouldn't a PSU with 4 native connections be better suited for his 460 SLI?


----------



## Original Sin

He can use adapters(most likely has some that came with the cards), for 4x PCIe connectors he can go with the Silverstone Strider Plus 600 for 20$ more, also fully modular.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano;15318392*
> Unless I'm mistaken Tator tot that PSU only has 2 6+2 pin PCIes. Wouldn't a PSU with 4 native connections be better suited for his 460 SLI?


Adapters, the power supply has enough power not to really worry about it. It's good and cheap too.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Adapters, the power supply has enough power not to really worry about it. It's good and cheap too.


What about if i re overclock my CPU to 4.0 @ 1.40Vcore is a 600w still enough?

Im also gonna be upgrading to Ivy or maybe BD next year with some 600 series cards so i kinda wanna have something thats gonna work for that to

Sorry should of said this last night but i was half asleep









BTW i can spend $200 max on a PSU


----------



## Tator Tot

OC'ing fine.

The max you should ever buy PSU wise on a dual GPU solution is maybe 700w.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


OC'ing fine.

The max you should ever buy PSU wise on a dual GPU solution is maybe 700w.


Ahh ok







out of these 4 what would be a good pick then?

Gigabyte Odin GT 800W

Gigabyte Odin 720W

Silverstone Strider Plus 850W ST85F-P

Silverstone Strider Plus 750W ST75F-P

There a lil more then what you said but id feel more comfortable with a 700w - 800w just incase i do get higher end cards with the 600 series


----------



## Tator Tot

Even a GTX 580 system with a 990X OC'd to 4.4ghz and high GPU clocks won't take more than 700w

I'd get the Strider Plus 750w


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Even a GTX 580 system with a 990X OC'd to 4.4ghz and high GPU clocks won't take more than 700w

I'd get the Strider Plus 750w










really?... wow i thought that would need atleast an 850w... goes to show how much i know about PSU's









Thanks for that will be getting that 750w this week


----------



## lagittaja

Hey guys, could you recommend me some psu?
I am debating whether or not to upgrade my htpc's power supply when I upgrade it to sandy bridge.

Current psu is a Seasonic S12II 330w. The main reason is the desire to get modular psu.
Case is going to be upgraded to a SS GD05 later on the road ergo even harder to do good cable job with non modular.

Some requirements/usage info.
*The machine is turned on 24/7 so I would like it to have as HIGH efficiency as possible, ie above 90%.
*modular like I said
*atx
*preferably under 130 euros.
*component load will be i3 2100 with 65w tdp, hd5670, gene-z, one hdd one ssd one dvd, three 120mm fans, terratec h7 tv tuner + 2x usb devices.

Suggestions?

Sent from my overclocked HTC Desire running Cool3D AceS v3


----------



## Tator Tot

The Seasonic X Series 400w unit is the only one that really fits your criteria.
If you don't mind non-modular units; then there is the FSP Aurum 400w.

There's also the BeQuiet! Pure Power CM L8 430w. It might be harder for you to find; but on 230v AC it'll do PF9.x+ & 85% Efficiency from 10% to 100% load


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;15397602*
> The Seasonic X Series 400w unit is the only one that really fits your criteria.
> If you don't mind non-modular units; then there is the FSP Aurum 400w.
> 
> There's also the BeQuiet! Pure Power CM L8 430w. It might be harder for you to find; but on 230v AC it'll do PF9.x+ & 85% Efficiency from 10% to 100% load


Well the Seasonic I now have, is a damn good psu imo.








Only reason for me to change is the modularity, so preferably not the fsp, plus I have no knowledge of their quality.
But hmpf. That X400 is good but I don't know whether it would be best choice considering the case I'll upgrade to later, it's horizontal case.
Bequiet is not hard to find, already found it from mindfactory where i'll order almost all parts I'm getting.
It's this right ?
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p757798_430W-be-quiet--Pure-Power-CM-L8-80-.html

But if I would go non modular, I read the review on jonnyguru he tested superflower golden green 450w and iirc it has 87-90% eff across the board.
E: 88-90% in hot testing across the board I say WOW
http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story2&reid=250
http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story3&reid=250
E2:
400w golden green pro is 58euros, 450w is 64euros.
I think I found the review on the 400w
Heres the eff








And link to actual review
http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&ie=UTF8&prev=_t&rurl=translate.google.com&sl=auto&tl=en&u=http://www.itocp.com/htmls/24/n-1324.html
too good to be true







?
Very tempting to say the least

Sent from my overclocked HTC Desire running Cool3D AceS v3


----------



## Tator Tot

The Super Flower Golden Green 400w or 450w would be great as well (if you can find them.)
I'm not familiar with the finish market; so I'm not entirely clear on what's available to you at a good price.

Huntkey Jumper 300G would be another good option. It's non-modular though.

I think the BeQuiet! will most likely be your best option.

FSP's Aurum units are built pretty well. All jap caps & good soldering quality.


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;15398250*
> The Super Flower Golden Green 400w or 450w would be great as well (if you can find them.)
> I'm not familiar with the finish market; so I'm not entirely clear on what's available to you at a good price.
> 
> Huntkey Jumper 300G would be another good option. It's non-modular though.
> 
> I think the BeQuiet! will most likely be your best option.
> 
> FSP's Aurum units are built pretty well. All jap caps & good soldering quality.


I'm ordering from germany, cheaper price than in finland, gene-z 170euro vs 145euro and so on








Mindfactory.de is the site I'm ordering from.
Atleast the super flowers are half the price of X-400
But can you say is that review I linked in anyway legit, if that graph is correct, doesn't it mean that the 400w is actually a platinum?!








I don't know the way of the 80+ gold bronze whatever ratings so.. is the plat rating much more expensive than gold -> psu is plat but they rate it gold -> cheaper price to buy it

Sent from my overclocked HTC Desire running Cool3D AceS v3


----------



## Tator Tot

80+ Organization / ECOS test 80+ Standards at 115v AC.

So on 220v AC + you'll have higher efficiency than what ECOS / 80+ are showing.

It's still an 80+ Gold unit, but it'll be more efficient for you since your circuits use a higher input voltage than we do here in the US & Canada.

And yes, the review is legitimate.

The BeQuiet! unit actually tested 80+ Silver and will do 80+ Gold on 230v AC; but BeQuiet! down rated it to 80+ Bronze because it will miss 80+ Silver @ 115v / 40*C (and ECOS tests at 25*C)

On the other hand, depending on the cost of electricity; you won't really be saving much by going to a more efficient unit.

Either way; simple rules of efficiency are:
Higher Input Voltage = Higher Efficiency
Higher Temperature = Lower Efficiency


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;15398774*
> 80+ Organization / ECOS test 80+ Standards at 115v AC.
> 
> So on 220v AC + you'll have higher efficiency than what ECOS / 80+ are showing.
> 
> It's still an 80+ Gold unit, but it'll be more efficient for you since your circuits use a higher input voltage than we do here in the US & Canada.
> 
> And yes, the review is legitimate.
> 
> The BeQuiet! unit actually tested 80+ Silver and will do 80+ Gold on 230v AC; but BeQuiet! down rated it to 80+ Bronze because it will miss 80+ Silver @ 115v / 40*C (and ECOS tests at 25*C)
> 
> On the other hand, depending on the cost of electricity; you won't really be saving much by going to a more efficient unit.
> 
> Either way; simple rules of efficiency are:
> Higher Input Voltage = Higher Efficiency
> Higher Temperature = Lower Efficiency


Got ya.
It ain't a worry on electricity cost, around 8-9cents/1kWh here iirc, and to top that off 5670+i3 2100 don't use much electricity








But due to the higher eff of the SF it'll be easier for me to justify the psu change, that htpc is in my moms use, she pays the electricity bill so I think she'll be pleased when I say that due to the upgrades it will "guzzle" less electricity.
And i think the SF GGP 400 will be more happy in the GD05 than the X-400 would be. Bottom intake and not much room on top to air escape.
So all in all, huge thanks to you!
If all goes well, I might order the parts next month









Sent from my overclocked HTC Desire running Cool3D AceS v3


----------



## Tator Tot

Awesome, glad I could help.


----------



## Tranquil

Tater Tot, first off thank you for putting the time into creating this list!

Right now I am on the fence with these three PSU's.

Mushkin 1000 Joule
HX850
AX1200

2600k
p67
Crossfire 6970
655 pump
8+ fans

What would you recommend? I'm open to other PSU's, but these 3 so far are the ones that stood out. Thanks!


----------



## Tator Tot

You don't need a 1200w or even 1000w unit; realistically, a 700w would be enough.

EIther way, HX750 if you can get it for cheaper than the HX850.


----------



## Tranquil

Do you think that would suffice if I wanted to add a third graphics card in a couple of months? I left that part out by mistake.. I'm looking for something that will be enough for what I have, and give me headroom for both overclocking and future upgrades.

Thanks again!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tranquil;15428146*
> Do you think that would suffice if I wanted to add a third graphics card in a couple of months? I left that part out by mistake.. I'm looking for something that will be enough for what I have, and give me headroom for both overclocking and future upgrades.
> 
> Thanks again!


Easily. Two HD6970's with a Core i7 800 series CPU overclocked only draw 450w from the wall max.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;15428411*
> Easily. Two HD6970's with a Core i7 800 series CPU overclocked only draw 450w from the wall max.


Mmmm, maybe 550W.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129;15428514*
> Mmmm, maybe 550W.


Most review sites are showing about 420-450w draw. I only saw one claim 500w draw.

Again though, you've gotta factor in efficiency at that point.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;15428651*
> Most review sites are showing about 420-450w draw. I only saw one claim 500w draw.
> 
> Again though, you've gotta factor in efficiency at that point.


Most of those sites are only running Furmark, not Furmark + a CPU stress test.


----------



## Tranquil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;15428411*
> Easily. Two HD6970's with a Core i7 800 series CPU overclocked only draw 450w from the wall max.


Going with the HX850, then. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129;15428785*
> Most of those sites are only running Furmark, not Furmark + a CPU stress test.


Actually, most are running gaming scenario's (like canned benchmarks) and reporting the highest draw they saw.

With that said; HX750 still. Comes with 4 PCIe cables, so you just need 2 adapters; but by far has some of the best cabling available with 12 SATA, 8 Molex, and a good mix of ribbon & round cables.


----------



## Geran

What would be the best 850w PSU for under $150?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geran;15436133*
> What would be the best 850w PSU for under $150?


While it's not the best 850w unit on the market; the HCP-850 is definitely one of the best built; incredibly efficient, and runs very cool.

For $150, it would be my choice.


----------



## Geran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;15436269*
> While it's not the best 850w unit on the market; the HCP-850 is definitely one of the best built; incredibly efficient, and runs very cool.
> 
> For $150, it would be my choice.


What is the best 850w unit?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Geran*


What is the best 850w unit?


Antec Signature 850w 80+ Silver or 80+ Bronze model.

Close second is the Corsair HX850.


----------



## Geran

I think I'll stick the the Antec HCP-850









Thanks for the help!


----------



## sijoune

which one is quiter (in order if possible)?
-XFX 650W
-Corsair TX650V2
-Thermaltake XT 675W


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sijoune;15478439*
> which one is quiter (in order if possible)?
> -XFX 650W
> -Corsair TX650V2
> -Thermaltake XT 675W


The Corsair, but they're all pretty loud.

If you want a quiet 650w unit you'd have to look at Enermax, Lepa, Super Flower, & BeQuiet! offerings.


----------



## sijoune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


The Corsair, but they're all pretty loud.

If you want a quiet 650w unit you'd have to look at Enermax, Lepa, Super Flower, & BeQuiet! offerings.


Do yoy have anything better to offer from here:
1.http://www.computerbeast.gr/catalogu...art=0&limit=50
2.Τροφοδοτικά των κατασκευαστών XFX, Thermaltake, Enermax, Corsair, OCZ, CoolerMaster, Silverstone, Seasonic, Be Quiet, FSP, Lepa | Skroutz.gr

My budget is 90-100€.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sijoune*


Do yoy have anything better to offer from here:
1.http://www.computerbeast.gr/catalogu...art=0&limit=50
2.Τροφοδοτικά των κατασκευαστών XFX, Thermaltake, Enermax, Corsair, OCZ, CoolerMaster, Silverstone, Seasonic, Be Quiet, FSP, Lepa | Skroutz.gr

My budget is 90-100€.


In terms of performance and price per watt, nope. I'd choose either the Corsair or the Thermaltake.

The Thermaltake & Corsair use the same fan but each has a different fan profile. Still at full load, they'll be equally as noisy.

The thermaltake is modular and performs on par with the Corsair in most regards though.


----------



## sijoune

Hmmm... i'm still confused. I've been reading many controversial comments. Take a look at this. http://www.overclock.net/14055355-post3.html
What do you think? I'm leaning towards XFX.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sijoune*


Hmmm... i'm still confused. I've been reading many controversial comments. Take a look at this. http://www.overclock.net/14055355-post3.html
What do you think? I'm leaning towards XFX.


The only difference between the Corsair & XFX units is the fan & number of PCIe cables.

The XFX's fan does have a tendency to make a clicking noise which can be more annoying than the sound of air moving.

The Thermaltake unit is modular, has 4 PCIe cables, and the same fan as the Corsair and is more efficient.


----------



## sijoune

So your pick would be the Thermaltake?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sijoune*


So your pick would be the Thermaltake?


It performs incredibly well (1% Voltage Regulation, insanely low ripple, and it almost does 80+ Gold efficiency on 230v AC.) 
It's also modular and has a solid warranty.


----------



## sijoune

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Tator Tot

No problem, I'm glad to.


----------



## sijoune

Sorry to bother you again. Could you take a look at this?

I found these graphs. What do you think? Do they reflect reality?









http://thermaltakeusa.com/Product.aspx?S=1344&ID=1944
You're reading the spoilers now.









http://www.hardwareheaven.com/review...g-results.html

I cant find a corresponding graph about TX650V2...

BUT i did some googling to find any comments on the noise level of these PSU's and this is what i found:
-TX650 V2
-XFX PRO650W

i cant find anything about TT but there are fewer owners of it anyway.

My questions is if these are exceptions of faulty PSU's or this is how they work. I know that everyone defines noisy differently but there is a baseline, a range of db's that are acceptable. What do you think? I'm not a "silent pc"-maniac but i want it to be relatively quiet.

PS1. What troubles me is that most debates are XFX vs Corsair and TT is not included. Also TT users seems to be fewer and that gets me thinking.

PS2. I wish the forum supported [_spoiler_] tag. Post's size could have been smaller or more adjustable. Edit: Fixed


----------



## Tator Tot

This forum does allow for the use of spoiler tags.

You're reading the spoilers now.

Thermaltake isn't as big in the US due to the competitive pricing from Corsair, Antec, & XFX. 
On the other hand, they're much larger in the Oceanic countries & Asia where they offer stiffer competition.

As for the XFX sound profile from the Hardware Heaven review; you can't trust it as it's not a canned (read: lab) test. Where they eliminate almost all noise from the room.

Lab tests are done below 10dB(A) which most review sites cannot achieve with their testing equipment (which can produce noise in excess of 50dB(A) at a time.)


----------



## sijoune

Let me put it this way:

Right now as you can see i have a CoolerMaster eXtreme Power Plus 460W.
Will these 3 
-XFX 650W 
-Corsair TX650V2
-Thermaltake XT 675W 
or any of these, be quiter than my CM PSU?


----------



## Tator Tot

The fan in your PSU will generate around 34dB(A) of noise in a <10dB(A) Environment. 
The XFX Fan is rated to 39dB(A) in a <10dB(A) environment. 
The Corsair is rated to 41dB(A) in a <10dB(A) environment. 
The Thermaltake is rated to 36dB(A) in a <10dB(A) environment.

Compared to your current unit, the Thermaltake should be the quietest. Though, because of of it's grill it has more air turbulence. So you hear more noise of "wind" where air is just flowing. (Think a Woosh noise.)

The XFX fan has a tendancy to click when not running at full speed. So like a metronome you'll hear a "click...click...click" noise from the PSU if you happen to get one that does that.

The Corsair is by far the loudest in pure specs. Though it also has one of the smoothest noise profiles. It is still significantly louder than the Thermaltake.


----------



## sijoune

Thanks. You have been very helpful.


----------



## blazarcher

Seasonic X850 PSU is amazing, can't wait to get it. Can someone tell me how quiet it runs, I heard it runs pretty quiet (fanless in low load too). And it's also what the Corsair AX850 is based out of. Pretty sure the Seasonic is better in terms of quality.
Speaking of which, is there anyone offering Sleeving services?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blazarcher;15509170*
> Seasonic X850 PSU is amazing, can't wait to get it. Can someone tell me how quiet it runs, I heard it runs pretty quiet (fanless in low load too). And it's also what the Corsair AX850 is based out of. Pretty sure the Seasonic is better in terms of quality.
> Speaking of which, is there anyone offering Sleeving services?


FTW PC offers a sleeving service. Their inhouse sleeve is top notch as well.

Also, the only difference between the AX850 & X-850 are the warranties and cables. Corsair is all black and has a 2 year difference in warranty.

The Corsair unit also uses stronger MOSFETs in the APFC Circuit & Switchers. Though, that's a null point.


----------



## drumroll

Basically I'm intending of building a new desktop and was wondering how much power would I actually need.
Here are the parts i'm intending to put in. MIND YOU I'll be doing some some overclocking.
As well as the parts listed below, I'll probs be adding another GTX570 into the system.

CPUIntel Core i7 2600K
MotherboardASRock Z68 Extreme4 Gen3 or ASRock Fatal1ty
GraphicsGTX 570
Optical DriveLG Blu-Ray Combo
HDD1Seagate Barracuda 1TB ST31000524AS
HDD2Seagate Barracuda 1TB ST31000524AS
CaseCorsair Carbide 500R Case - White
Power Supply?????
CPU CoolerThermalright Venomous X Silent CPU Cooler or Corsair H80 or Corsair H100
RAMCorsair CML16GX3M4A1600C9 16GB (4x4GB) Vengeance DDR3
SSDCorsair Force Series 3 120GB SSD


----------



## Tator Tot

I'd look at a 750w unit for that system.

You don't need anything super powerful, for that setup, as it won't draw a lot of power.

For your "cheapest" solution, I'd recommend the Enermax NAXN 82+ 750w. Though, if you want to have a fully modular unit there's the OCZ ZT Series 750w, or for a bit more of a "high end" solution, the Thermaltake Toughpower XT 775w


----------



## drumroll

when would you need a 1000Watt psu then?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drumroll;15587584*
> when would you need a 1000Watt psu then?


If you were running 4, Heavily Overclocked, GTX 580's with a Core i7 920 @ 4.4Ghz.

Even while running Furmark & Prime 95; the highest system load seen on a system like that has been ~930w, with an efficiency of 89%, meaning the DC Load was ~830w.

Most of the time, a 1000w or greater PSU is simply not needed. It you were running a build like the EVGA SR-2 (or SR-3 when it comes out), and 4 of the latest and greatest nVidia GPUs; then you'd want to look at some of these 1200w monsters.


----------



## drumroll

Thanks alot for the quick responses but I just have one last query, lets say I want a 850Watts psu which is fully modular, which would you recommend to get?

I know you've got a list in front but there's a few modular once and just want your opinion on it


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drumroll*


Thanks alot for the quick responses but I just have one last query, lets say I want a 850Watts psu which is fully modular, which would you recommend to get?

I know you've got a list in front but there's a few modular once and just want your opinion on it










Well, in terms of performance, the AX850 & X-850 perform about the same as they're both based on the exact same platform with a small difference on the primary side.

The Corsair unit looks better and comes with a 7 year, vs 5 year, warranty.

There's also the Silverstone Strider Plus 850, Strider Gold 850w, & OCZ ZX850. Though, none of those perform better and they're not cheaper either. 
The Silverstone's also come with a 3 year warranty vs the rest with a 5 year warranty.


----------



## Blackshadow

Ok i have Cooler Master Extreme Plus 700W [ RS-700-PCAA-E3 ] and also i have Cooler master Hyper 212 CPU Cooler , can i run *XFX ATI Readeon 6790 HD* 1GB DDR5 256Bit ? also i have *Asus M4N75TD* motherboard and 8 GB [ 2X 2GB , 1X 4GB ] RAM @ 1333 Mhz .


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blackshadow*


Ok i have Cooler Master Extreme Plus 700W [ RS-700-PCAA-E3 ] and also i have Cooler master Hyper 212 CPU Cooler , can i run *XFX ATI Readeon 6790 HD* 1GB DDR5 256Bit ? also i have *Asus M4N75TD* motherboard and 8 GB [ 2X 2GB , 1X 4GB ] RAM @ 1333 Mhz .


Replace the Extreme Power Plus, it's a bad unit.

The 600w can't even do more than 450w of power without burning up.


----------



## drumroll

thanks for the responses. Will probs get the AX850









amazing post right here btw! keep up the good work


----------



## GameBoy

Would any of you guys happen to know how a TPN-550 does in terms of fan noise? I've recently gotten into silent computing, and since my HX450 just died I'll be getting a new unit soon.

Also considering the Bequiet! Straight Power E8 600w or Nexus NX-5000 R3...


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GameBoy;15598805*
> Would any of you guys happen to know how a TP-550 does in terms of fan noise? I've recently gotten into silent computing, and since my HX450 just died I'll be getting a new unit soon.
> 
> Also considering the Bequiet! Straight Power E8 600w or Nexus NX-5000 R3...


It's a 39dB(A) ADDA fan.

Not the worlds most noisiest fan but the BeQuiet! Straight Power E8 600w only goes up to 25dB(A) though, so it's MUCH quieter than the HX450 or TP-550.


----------



## GameBoy

Yeah, the Nexus only goes up to around 25db as well, according to the SPCR review.

So out of the Nexus and Bequiet, which one?









Edit: I'm slightly leaning towards the Nexus, I love the sleeving and small size.


----------



## Blackshadow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;15594728*
> Replace the Extreme Power Plus, it's a bad unit.
> 
> The 600w can't even do more than 450w of power without burning up.


Ok all other configuration is ok ?
also what PSU you recommend , i prefer Cooler master most but please suggest me a good PSU , so i can buy and use new *XFX Readeon 6790 HD* or *XFX 6870 HD Black Edition* with it without having any problem or power failures .


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GameBoy;15599055*
> Yeah, the Nexus only goes up to around 25db as well, according to the SPCR review.
> 
> So out of the Nexus and Bequiet, which one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I'm slightly leaning towards the Nexus, I love the sleeving and small size.


The BeQuiet! is more efficient, has more power, and is a fairly well designed unit (since it's FSP Aurum.)

On the other hand, the Nexus unit is smaller.

You can get either unit in modular form as well (Straight Power L8 550w CM or Nexus RX5300 )

I'd personally pick the BeQuiet! unit for better warranty service.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackshadow;15599245*
> Ok all other configuration is ok ?
> also what PSU you recommend , i prefer Cooler master most but please suggest me a good PSU , so i can buy and use new *XFX Readeon 6790 HD* or *XFX 6870 HD Black Edition* with it without having any problem or power failures .


For budget Cooler Master units; you can sometimes find Silent Pro M600 or a Silent Pro Gold 600w for cheap.


----------



## Blackshadow

Also what else PSU you recommend Best and affordable also ... and i can fit those 2 beast either *XFX Readeon 6790 HD* or *XFX 6870 HD Black Edition* with it .


----------



## Tator Tot

Any of the 600-650w units on the list if you plan to use the either 2 HD6790's or a single HD6870.

If you plan to just use a single HD6790 or HD6870 then you only need a 450w unit really. The Cooler Master GX450 would do then.


----------



## Blackshadow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;15599767*
> Any of the 600-650w units on the list if you plan to use the either 2 HD6790's or a single HD6870.
> 
> If you plan to just use a single HD6790 or HD6870 then you only need a 450w unit really. The Cooler Master GX450 would do then.


Cant i use my Extreme Power Plus 700 W with single XFX 6870 / 6790 HD ?? cause i already bought this new thinking this one has 700 Watt Power supply


----------



## GameBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;15599615*
> The BeQuiet! is more efficient, has more power, and is a fairly well designed unit (since it's FSP Aurum.)
> 
> On the other hand, the Nexus unit is smaller.
> 
> You can get either unit in modular form as well (Straight Power L8 550w CM or Nexus RX5300 )
> 
> I'd personally pick the BeQuiet! unit for better warranty service.


It's hard to find the modular Be quiets at a decent price (except for the PurePower CM L8's which are pretty lackluster HEC units) in the UK. They're priced fairly closely to the Seasonic X-460/560/660, which makes them pretty unattractive.

Still not completely decided on either, but I'll probably get whichever is cheaper.

Thanks for the input.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackshadow;15599792*
> Cant i use my Extreme Power Plus 700 W with single XFX 6870 / 6790 HD ?? cause i already bought this new thinking this one has 700 Watt Power supply


It would work, but it's a shoddily built unit. Your better off buying a new PSU to avoid potential problems.

A good 400-450w is fine, really.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackshadow;15599792*
> Cant i use my Extreme Power Plus 700 W with single XFX 6870 / 6790 HD ?? cause i already bought this new thinking this one has 700 Watt Power supply


You should replace it, it's a poor performing unit that isn't built very well.


----------



## yashau

Tator, I see you've not included the OCZ ZS (or Rosewill HIVE) series PSUs in the list. Any reason?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yashau*


Tator, I see you've not included the OCZ ZS (or Rosewill HIVE) series PSUs in the list. Any reason?


I just haven't gotten around to it yet.

Once OCN v2.0 is out to the public and I've helped everyone get a good grasp on the new system; I'll be working to update this list.

The new platform will allow me to embed tables and format the whole post better, as well. So that's gonna be very welcome on my part.









The HIVE units are the same as the ZS but cheaper & modular. My only caveat with the units, is that they didn't use the golf fan like the stock platform from Sirfa does. That's not a big deal though, as they only go up to 30dB(A) or so.


----------



## CoyoteX

hello, I have a quick question about my PSU.

I own a Corsair HX520, it is around 3 years old, used about 3-4 hrs a day average.

My next PC build will have:
Gigabyte 990FX UD3 mobo
Phenom II 955
Powercolor 6870 (single)
3-4 HDDs
1 PCI card
1 Watercooling pump
6-7 fans

I may add fan controller etc but no plan on getting an extra GFX, most likely just upgrade the single card eventually, likewise with the CPU...

Will my 520W be enough to handle this system? Or am I better off getting something around 650W to be safe? I am a bit worried about the caps being a bit old and therefore less efficient under load...


----------



## Aniket

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoyoteX;15615939*
> hello, I have a quick question about my PSU.
> 
> I own a Corsair HX520, it is around 3 years old, used about 3-4 hrs a day average.
> 
> My next PC build will have:
> Gigabyte 990FX UD3 mobo
> Phenom II 955
> Powercolor 6870 (single)
> 3-4 HDDs
> 1 PCI card
> 1 Watercooling pump
> 6-7 fans
> 
> I may add fan controller etc but no plan on getting an extra GFX, most likely just upgrade the single card eventually, likewise with the CPU...
> 
> Will my 520W be enough to handle this system? Or am I better off getting something around 650W to be safe? I am a bit worried about the caps being a bit old and therefore less efficient under load...


You have a high quality psu,
it will easily handle your rig.


----------



## CoyoteX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aniket;15615964*
> You have a high quality psu,
> it will easily handle your rig.


ok great that's what I wanted to hear







thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## Tator Tot

As he said, your unit is perfect for the job.

In fact, if you got a HX450 it could do the job as well (while still being a Corsair, and modular, and a little bit more efficient.)

There's no real point to change your unit unless you want something quieter.


----------



## sijoune

Which one?
-Thermaltake Toughpower XT675W, new, 5 years warranty, *87€*
-FSP AURUM CM GOLD 750W, used(few hours for review), 1 year warranty, *90€*
-CoolerMaster Silent Pro M850W, used, 4 years warranty left, *90€

*For this system:
*CPU*: Q9550
*MOBO*: 790i Ultra SLI
*GPU*: GTX560
+ 2xHDDs, 1xDVD-RW

I cant decide...

Edit: XT675 has slightly better efficiency than M850. Also i have read some bad comments about the FSP and i am concenred about its reliability.
I know these PSU's may be too big for this system but i want them to a little bigger in order the psu to run with less load = quiter, cooler.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sijoune;15619016*
> Which one?
> -Thermaltake Toughpower XT675W, new, 5 years warranty, *87€*
> -FSP AURUM CM GOLD 750W, used(few hours for review), 1 year warranty, *90€*
> -CoolerMaster Silent Pro M850W, used, 4 years warranty left, *90€
> 
> *For this system:
> *CPU*: Q9550
> *MOBO*: 790i Ultra SLI
> *GPU*: GTX560
> + 2xHDDs, 1xDVD-RW
> 
> I cant decide...
> 
> Edit: XT675 has slightly better efficiency than M850. Also i have read some bad comments about the FSP and i am concenred about its reliability.


Toughpower XT 675w.

Though, you don't need a unit that powerful. You could easily use a 450w unit with that system.

If you're planning to do SLi in the future, even the ToughpowerXT 575w would be enough.


----------



## sijoune

Are you sure? What about the FSP? Is it true that it's quality is questionable?


----------



## b3machi7ke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sijoune;15619466*
> Are you sure? What about the FSP? Is it true that it's quality is questionable?










asking Tator if he's sure about his power supply recommendation, that's some pretty funny stuff









::edit:: from some quick google searches and review sites, it would seem FSP has some flaky quality, but having never used/reviewed one I can't say 100% for sure. It seems like HardwareSecrets gives it a fairly solid review, and their testing procedures seem pretty legit, give the review a read here...

http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/FSP-Aurum-Gold-700-Power-Supply-Review/1228/1


----------



## sijoune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b3machi7ke;15619514*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asking Tator if he's sure about his power supply recommendation, that's some pretty funny stuff


I didn't mean it like that







. My bad. Of course you all know better than me.
It's just that i have been struggling to decide for a week and i wanted to doublecheck it.
Anyway, thank you for you help.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sijoune;15619802*
> I didn't mean it like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . My bad. Of course you all know better than me.
> It's just that i have been struggling to decide for a week and i wanted to doublecheck it.
> Anyway, thank you for you help.


Don't worry about it.








The Aurum 700w / Aurum CM 750w are both solid units. On the other hand, they're not worth the price considering their build quality & performance.

The Thermaltake offerings are just much better in certain regards.


----------



## b3machi7ke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sijoune;15619802*
> I didn't mean it like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . My bad. Of course you all know better than me.
> It's just that i have been struggling to decide for a week and i wanted to doublecheck it.
> Anyway, thank you for you help.


sorry if you felt I was calling you out, I was just bustin your chops a bit, I kinda figured you didn't mean it like that







Trust me, I wish I had asked people and double-checked my build BEFORE i bought stuff instead of after, enjoy your purchase!


----------



## CoyoteX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


As he said, your unit is perfect for the job.

In fact, if you got a HX450 it could do the job as well (while still being a Corsair, and modular, and a little bit more efficient.)

There's no real point to change your unit unless you want something quieter.


Cool. What about if I decided to crossfire the 6870? Would the 520 still cut the cake?

Thanks for the input


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CoyoteX*


Cool. What about if I decided to crossfire the 6870? Would the 520 still cut the cake?

Thanks for the input










Yep, though it doesn't have the needed amount of PCIe connectors, so you would need to use Adapters.

Though, I'd suggest at that time upgrading your PSU as the adapters are not exactly "reliable" in my book. And they look ugly.


----------



## yashau

Are there any other PSU with similar performance and dimensions to the Nexus NX-6000? Currently considering it for an HTPC build


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yashau*
> 
> Are there any other PSU with similar performance and dimensions to the Nexus NX-6000? Currently considering it for an HTPC build


Rosewill Green Series is quieter and based on the same platform. Performs the same.


----------



## yashau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Rosewill Green Series is quieter and based on the same platform. Performs the same.


Quieter? Seriously? SPCR rates the NX-5000 as one of the quietest PSUs they've ever tested. If the Rosewill is even quieter well that's great! The Rosewill 630W seems to be 5.51" (140mm). The NX-6000 is 125mm in depth though. I wonder if that difference would matter in the GD06 since 140mm is the max it can accommodate already. Thanks for the info though appreciate it.


----------



## jagz

Wow the Raidmax 1000w made the list.. The only review I've read to this point on that PSU involved the smell of melting components. LOL.


----------



## GameBoy

Are the Bequiet Straight Power E9's still on the Aurum platform?


----------



## Original Sin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GameBoy*
> 
> Are the Bequiet Straight Power E9's still on the Aurum platform?


Yes, full Jap caps and better fan/fan controller/profile.. and better connectors too.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yashau*
> 
> Quieter? Seriously? SPCR rates the NX-5000 as one of the quietest PSUs they've ever tested. If the Rosewill is even quieter well that's great! The Rosewill 630W seems to be 5.51" (140mm). The NX-6000 is 125mm in depth though. I wonder if that difference would matter in the GD06 since 140mm is the max it can accommodate already. Thanks for the info though appreciate it.


The Green Series from Rosewill uses a low speed golf fan which is why it's so quiet. The golf fans have a very smooth ball bearing in them.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> Wow the Raidmax 1000w made the list.. The only review I've read to this point on that PSU involved the smell of melting components. LOL.


Read the review linked in the OP. If [H]ard|OCP couldn't destroy the unit, then the other guys were idiots or doing it wrong.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GameBoy*
> 
> Are the Bequiet Straight Power E9's still on the Aurum platform?


Yes, but MUCH better fan & fan profile.


----------



## dirtyfrank85

Hey
Current rig (relevant power suckers):
asus p8p67
i5 2500k
msi lightning gtx 580

Currently I have an OCZ fatality 750W supply.

Thinking about going SLI with the msi lightnings... would this supply be adequate? I usually have the CPU overclocked & the GPU stock, but i'd like to have the headroom to overclock the GPU(s) if I decide to...

I was thinking about getting an AX850, but if my current PSU will do (with the CPU overclock, and without the GPU overclock) then i'll save the money for now and pick up something down the road.

thanks for the help


----------



## mikeaj

As long as you don't both (1) push the voltages on the GTX 580s to overclock hard and (2) run synthetic tests to max out power consumption, you should be good to go.


----------



## Tator Tot

Your unit is fine, even if you dropped in another GTX 580.

If you planned to use Furmark & Prime95 all day on your system, then that PSU would be taxed. Though, the unit has more than enough 12v power for your system and an SLi setup.


----------



## Robertts25

Seasonic X-Series 850w one of the best PSU's on the market.


----------



## Scorpion49

I have a slightly different question, I'm looking for a specific size of PSU, as in physical size. I have an AX850 which is the perfect physical size, but the fully modular cables prevent me from bending them the way I need to in my case, as space is very tight where the cables attach. Is there anything comparable that is the same dimensions but semi-modular? I literally can not use a PSU that goes over 165mm or around 6 1/4", and it has to be a decent unit to power my 590, i5 2500k, D5 pump and a ton of fans.


----------



## Tator Tot

The Lepa G700-MA or G900-MA would work.

You only need the 700w model, but the 900w is just another option available.

The Thortech Thunderbolt Plus 1000w would be another option as well, that gives you a fairly accurate power meter to use with the unit.

Do note, that the 900w or 1000w units suggested would only be needed if you went SLi with that guy.


----------



## dirtyfrank85

thanks guys


----------



## yashau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I have a slightly different question, I'm looking for a specific size of PSU, as in physical size. I have an AX850 which is the perfect physical size, but the fully modular cables prevent me from bending them the way I need to in my case, as space is very tight where the cables attach. Is there anything comparable that is the same dimensions but semi-modular? I literally can not use a PSU that goes over 165mm or around 6 1/4", and it has to be a decent unit to power my 590, i5 2500k, D5 pump and a ton of fans.


I had a similar scenario with my build. I went with the NX-6000. It would be just enough for a GTX 590 and while not being modular it has just the right amount of connections for a single card setup. I don't think there'd be any extra cables (ok may be just one). It's only 125mm in depth. I hope this helps


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yashau*
> 
> I had a similar scenario with my build. I went with the NX-6000. It would be just enough for a GTX 590 and while not being modular it has just the right amount of connections for a single card setup. I don't think there'd be any extra cables (ok may be just one). It's only 125mm in depth. I hope this helps


I just looked it up, very nice and the colors match my build. I'm thinking if swapping my 590 our for a 580 because most of my games only use one core anyhow. Thanks a ton for the suggestion, that would give me a LOT of room!


----------



## yashau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I just looked it up, very nice and the colors match my build. I'm thinking if swapping my 590 our for a 580 because most of my games only use one core anyhow. Thanks a ton for the suggestion, that would give me a LOT of room!


You might find the cables a wee bit long though for an SFF build (well they're shorter than an AX850) but it's nothing a molex pin remover and some soldering couldn't fix.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yashau*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I just looked it up, very nice and the colors match my build. I'm thinking if swapping my 590 our for a 580 because most of my games only use one core anyhow. Thanks a ton for the suggestion, that would give me a LOT of room!
> 
> 
> 
> You might find the cables a wee bit long though for an SFF build (well they're shorter than an AX850) but it's nothing a molex pin remover and some soldering couldn't fix.
Click to expand...

Thanks, I don't think it will be a problem though, its going in Arc Mini which is bigger for a mATX case. I need the short length to be able to fit a radiator right in front of it.


----------



## trumpet-205

Is OCZ ZT series a good buy?

And this Sparkle unit?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817103079


----------



## blazarcher

Don't even think about buying that Sparkle unit xD And I'm also a bit biased against OCZ, but if you want to get a quality Power Supply buy from Silverstone, Corsair (AX series), or Seasonic (X series).

I prefer the Seasonic/Corsair PSU's which are hybrid designs where most of the time, the fan isn't even running, only when your playing games or doing anything power intensive will the fans go on, and even then they are pretty damn quiet.

The Seasonic X series are a TINY bit better (around 1-3% more efficient) than the Corsair AX Series.
If you go Corsair AX Series, make sure you don't go over 1000W, the 1200W PSU isn't built as well or efficient as the lower wattage AX series.

You can't go wrong with the Seasonic X series, I recommend them over anything else out there. They are VERY quiet, silent under normal use, and efficient (90% in some cases even, but if your using 220V, that goes even higher!).

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151088&nm_mc=OTC-Froogle&cm_mmc=OTC-Froogle-_-Power+Supplies-_-SeaSonic+USA-_-17151088

I'd recommend that for you if you want a 650W PSU, it's only 30 something bucks over the Sparkle version but it is SO MUCH better.
Best quality PSU imo, quiet, works as it should, great warranty, Gold certified, what more could you want and at 150 dollars, you can't go wrong.
Now if you want to single-sleeve your cables, then DON'T go with the Corsairs, they have better sleeving than Seasonic (Stock) but they are very difficult to sleeve yourself. The Seasonic model has a much cleaner cable system making it easy to sleeve if that's what you want to do, I know from personal experience =)


----------



## trumpet-205

They seemed to be decent units. I'm not in the market of buying PSU at the moment (unless there is a good deal going on).

OCZ ZT - Budget, modular design.
Sparkle - Higher efficiency, multiple rails (is this true multi rails design?).

What do you think Phaedrus?


----------



## Original Sin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trumpet-205*
> 
> Is OCZ ZT series a good buy?
> And this Sparkle unit?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817103079


The SPI is a rebranded FSP Aurum CM 650, solid unit w/ full Japanese caps(very reliable).. the ZT is also a very solid mainstream unit, you can't go wrong with either


----------



## Geran

@Tator Tot: What 600w PSU would you recommend for a workstation computer (it will only be used for video encoding)? No price limit just want the most efficient and reliable unit.

Motherboard: ASRock P67 EXTREME4 GEN3
CPU: Core i5-2500K
Video Card(s): EVGA 01G-P3-1361-KR (x2)
RAM: Kingston HyperX KHX1600C9D3K2/8GX
OS/App HDD: CSSD-F60GB3-BK
Storage HDD: Hitachi HDS721050CLA362
Render Drive: Hitachi HDS721050CLA362
Optical Drive: Lite-On IHBS112-04
Case: NZXT Source 210 Elite
CPU Cooler: Linspire TherMax Eclipse II CPU Cooler


----------



## lagittaja

^
I'd probably go with something like corsair HX650, enermax pro87+ etc. Or if you can get these where you live, some Super Flower Golden Green Pro 80+ Gold model could be nice for you, theres 600w modular and a 650w non-modular.
What kind of system the psu is going to?

From Finland with Desire


----------



## greg1184

Just ordered the Corsair AX1200. I was going to go OCZ but based on the problems I have read, I decided to go with the best.

I currently have a Corsair 850 and it has been working well. I am getting a Radeon 6990 and may eventually want to CF it.


----------



## Blizlake

Why there are no Super Flower PSU's mentioned on the list?


----------



## Shub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Why there are no Super Flower PSU's mentioned on the list?


There are a bunch actually, but the list is chiefly based on what is available on the US market, and Super Flower-branded units are not sold in the US. However a number of brands such as Kingwin, NZXT, Rosewill, Sentey and others have used or still use Super Flower as their OEM or one of their OEMs.


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeDrO305*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*
> 
> 
> _I think some of the FSP/OCZ models should be up there. I know that johnny writes them off for having too much "ripple" around the 12v line, but I have yet to have hear of a problem with a FSP or OCZ PSU._
> 
> 
> EDIT: for some reason I clicked on this thread from the front page and it brought me to a page that was like three years old and I replied accordingly because I thought it was current.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But still they are good units.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I read that review, and just thought that compared to all these other models, they shouldn't be on the list. At least until the ripple issue is resolved.
> 
> I wouldn't recommend a PSU in the condition to anyone.
> 
> Same thing goes for the Antec TruePower line. I can tell you from first hand experience that I've had one die on me, and the review on JonnyGuru tells a similar story. Hence, I didn't include them.


I dunno about that, I have an Antec Truepower 750W and this thing is as sturdy as a rock. Been running it almost a year now and it's been through four system changes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KloroFormd*
> 
> I like HEC's 585w PSUs for the nonexistant sub-$50 range.
> 
> HEC's PSUs used to be sold under many popular and reliable names.


lol I ran one of these for over three years before I built my new system and that PSU is still kicking five years after I bought it.









EDIT:
I just noticed that I quoted a three year old post.








I clicked this link from under the Latest Discussion tab on the front page and didn't notice it brought me to a page that was three years old and proceeded to read through it like it was new.









Guess this will be my fail of the day.


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shub*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Why there are no Super Flower PSU's mentioned on the list?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are a bunch actually, but the list is chiefly based on what is available on the US market, and Super Flower-branded units are not sold in the US. However a number of brands such as Kingwin, NZXT, Rosewill, Sentey and others have used or still use Super Flower as their OEM or one of their OEMs.
Click to expand...

I indeed meant the Super Flower branded units as I saw NZXT, Kingwin and such but no SF. But thanks for clearing it out, the thought that this list is US-oriented had crossed my mind.


----------



## lagittaja

Hey Tator, I'd like to see Huntkey on the list there.
The Jumper 300G planet3dnow.de edition is quite awesome.
In my opinion the best sub 400w unit when you want good efficiency & near silent operation and also the price is good.

E: Oh and the us version is R90

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## murderbymodem

Would there be any noticeable benefit from switching from an 80-plus Bronze rated supply to an 80-plus Gold?

I currently have the Seasonic M12II 620watt, but it's only semi-modular and still leaves a few unnecessary cables at the bottom of my case, which bugs me a bit. I was considering selling my M12II 620 and buying an X-650, but I'm having trouble justifying spending the money just to tidy up my case a tiny bit more. What do you guys think? Cleaning up some cables and going from Bronze to Gold worth dropping the money?


----------



## Shub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redmist*
> 
> Would there be any noticeable benefit from switching from an 80-plus Bronze rated supply to an 80-plus Gold?
> I currently have the Seasonic M12II 620watt, but it's only semi-modular and still leaves a few unnecessary cables at the bottom of my case, which bugs me a bit. I was considering selling my M12II 620 and buying an X-650, but I'm having trouble justifying spending the money just to tidy up my case a tiny bit more. What do you guys think? Cleaning up some cables and going from Bronze to Gold worth dropping the money?


Cable management is up to you. I personally find that a bit of extra time spent assessing airflow and tying up unused cables neatly somewhere out of the way gets the job done perfectly fine. It's definitely not worth it to upgrade from a 80 Plus Bronze to a Gold unit. Unless you're using your PSU at 100% load 24/7, the difference you pay for a Gold unit over a Bronze will take a long time to pay itself off based on the savings it will yield on your utility bill. The environmental impact is also negligible.


----------



## grishkathefool

How current is the list?

My 750w Antec is only pushing 9.3v on the 12v Rail and starting to smell a little "electric", if you take my meaning. I think it might be prudent to move up to something closer to the 1Kw range.


----------



## crashdummy35

How about these Rosewill, CAPSTONES..?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817182071

Gold Cert, Superflower internals.... I just ordered the 650 CAPSTONE because with 10% off the promotion it's like a dollar less than the 550 watt one right now. Plus it has the 4x PCI-E plugs I'll need for the 460 SLI in my new build.


----------



## Vuashke

capstones are absolutely sick


----------



## Shub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> How current is the list?
> My 750w Antec is only pushing 9.3v on the 12v Rail and starting to smell a little "electric", if you take my meaning. I think it might be prudent to move up to something closer to the 1Kw range.


How are you getting that 9.3V reading? Software? That's completely unreliable. You need a digital multimeter plugged directly into a 12V output from your PSU to get a good reading. If your PSU was pushing 9.3V on the +12V, your computer would not be running at all. Judging from your specs, a good 650W unit would be ample for your system, and 750W is a lot more than you need.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shub*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> How current is the list?
> My 750w Antec is only pushing 9.3v on the 12v Rail and starting to smell a little "electric", if you take my meaning. I think it might be prudent to move up to something closer to the 1Kw range.
> 
> 
> 
> How are you getting that 9.3V reading? Software? That's completely unreliable. You need a digital multimeter plugged directly into a 12V output from your PSU to get a good reading. If your PSU was pushing 9.3V on the +12V, your computer would not be running at all. Judging from your specs, a good 650W unit would be ample for your system, and 750W is a lot more than you need.
Click to expand...

I used the PSU Calc Tool from the Stickies and it showed that what you said is accurate relating to my needs.

I will pull out the mm here and try and get a good physical read. Being an Electrician, I should have done this first, lol.

Thanks for prodding me. The mm showed 12.13 off a 4 Pin Molex (Yellow to Black). I feel better now, I guess. I still am nervous about the smell. Maybe it's time I disassemble and clean!


----------



## Faint

What do you guys think would be the better buy?

A Rosewill HIVE 550W or a Rosewill CAPSTONE 550W?

I kind of want some modularity but if having gold rated PSU is worth it than I might go that route.


----------



## Original Sin

The Capstone is the better unit.


----------



## Farih

What would you think is needed for a 3930K + 2x a 7970 + overclock ?

Would a high quality 850W PSU be good ?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> What would you think is needed for a 3930K + 2x a 7970 + overclock ?
> Would a high quality 850W PSU be good ?


If you're doing moderate OCs on the cards and cpu, then a good 850w is fine. Otherwise go for a good 1000w if you can for some headroom.

My Antec is really stressing now since I change out from a 990x to this 3960x. I'm thinking of buying a HCP-1200 tomorrow.


----------



## Original Sin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> What would you think is needed for a 3930K + 2x a 7970 + overclock ?
> Would a high quality 850W PSU be good ?


A high quality 850W would be enough for anything except LN2/LHe benching.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faint*
> 
> What do you guys think would be the better buy?
> A Rosewill HIVE 550W or a Rosewill CAPSTONE 550W?
> I kind of want some modularity but if having gold rated PSU is worth it than I might go that route.


The CAPSTONES are Gold certified, Supeflower internals. With the 10% off promotion right now on the egg the 650 watt CAPSTONE is only one dollar more than the 550 watt. Plus it comes with _4_ 6+2 pin PCI-E plugs in case you XFire SLI in the future. One helluva deal.


----------



## Shub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> I used the PSU Calc Tool from the Stickies and it showed that what you said is accurate relating to my needs.
> I will pull out the mm here and try and get a good physical read. Being an Electrician, I should have done this first, lol.
> Thanks for prodding me. The mm showed 12.13 off a 4 Pin Molex (Yellow to Black). I feel better now, I guess. I still am nervous about the smell. Maybe it's time I disassemble and clean!


I can't offer any advice about the smell, all I will say is that opening your PSU will void its warranty


----------



## vikingsteve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> What would you think is needed for a 3930K + 2x a 7970 + overclock ?
> Would a high quality 850W PSU be good ?


well based off max-load draws from benches at Anandtech, you're looking at a possible 357-391W draw from each 7970. That would leave you with around 50-150W leftover for the rest of your PC. If I were you, I'd try to find a 1000W, just for peace of mind.

http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/508


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vikingsteve*
> 
> well based off max-load draws from benches at Anandtech, you're looking at a possible 357-391W draw from each 7970. That would leave you with around 50-150W leftover for the rest of your PC. If I were you, I'd try to find a 1000W, just for peace of mind.
> http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/508


That's *total system power draw* from the wall. The figure includes efficiency losses in the power supply, power draw of the CPU, and power draw from everything else in the system. Furthermore, PowerTune setting limits power draw at 250W per card. In general it will pull much less when not overclocked, maybe reaching that limit in games when overclocked.

If you want to look at power draws of just the cards themselves isolated from the rest of the system, see charts here (warning: 7950 is highlighted in green here, in case you look too quickly, not 7970):
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/HD_7950/25.html


----------



## vikingsteve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> That's *total system power draw* from the wall. The figure includes efficiency losses in the power supply, power draw of the CPU, and power draw from everything else in the system. Furthermore, PowerTune setting limits power draw at 250W per card. In general it will pull much less when not overclocked, maybe reaching that limit in games when overclocked.
> If you want to look at power draws of just the cards themselves isolated from the rest of the system, see charts here (warning: 7950 is highlighted in green here, in case you look too quickly, not 7970):
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/HD_7950/25.html


cool, I didn't know that. thanks for the correction


----------



## KaRLiToS

Hi guys. I need help.

I want to know if my Enermax Revolution 950W will be enough for my rampage IV extreme with 3930k OC to 4.8 Ghz with 3x6970 and 16 GB Ram

I only have one HDD and one SSD and around 20 Fans + two MCP 655 Pumps

Thank you


----------



## Original Sin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Hi guys. I need help.
> I want to know if my Enermax Revolution 950W will be enough for my rampage IV extreme with 3930k OC to 4.8 Ghz with 3x6970 and 16 GB Ram
> I only have one HDD and one SSD and around 20 Fans + two MCP 655 Pumps
> Thank you


The Revo85+ 950W can output considerably more than it's rated for while only sustaining minor efficiency drops.. you're fine


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Hi guys. I need help.
> I want to know if my Enermax Revolution 950W will be enough for my rampage IV extreme with 3930k OC to 4.8 Ghz with 3x6970 and 16 GB Ram
> I only have one HDD and one SSD and around 20 Fans + two MCP 655 Pumps
> Thank you


I've had problems with my HCP-850w with my new SB-E build using the same video cards, just not enough power. Never a problem with my 990x. Your new 3930k @ 4.8GHz will take too much power along with three 6970s to run properly on a 950w Enermax Revolution.

Looks at Sin's SB-E OC guide on post 2:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1189242/sandy-bridge-e-overclocking-guide-walk-through-explanations-and-support-for-all-x79-overclockers

Two 6970s will be fine though.


----------



## bruflot

The OCZ ZX-series has REALLY short cables! I don't think OCZ have ever heard of cable management!
If you're getting it, be sure to pick up some extensions for the 8 pin motherboard connector, and the 24-pin


----------



## Original Sin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I've had problems with my HCP-850w with my new SB-E build using the same video cards, just not enough power. Never a problem with my 990x. Your new 3930k @ 4.8GHz will take too much power along with three 6970s to run properly on a 950w Enermax Revolution.
> Looks at Sin's SB-E OC guide on post 2:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1189242/sandy-bridge-e-overclocking-guide-walk-through-explanations-and-support-for-all-x79-overclockers
> Two 6970s will be fine though.


He'll be fine with three too.. also, your HCP 850W can deliver more than enough power for your setup, it can actually do ~1100W continuously







.. however, due to its rail arrangement, you need to fiddle a little with the connectors and get a configuration that will not hit OCP threshold on any rail.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> What would you think is needed for a 3930K + 2x a 7970 + overclock ?
> Would a high quality 850W PSU be good ?
> 
> 
> 
> If you're doing moderate OCs on the cards and cpu, then a good 850w is fine. Otherwise go for a good 1000w if you can for some headroom.
> 
> My Antec is really stressing now since I change out from a 990x to this 3960x. I'm thinking of buying a HCP-1200 tomorrow.
Click to expand...

 +1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vikingsteve*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> What would you think is needed for a 3930K + 2x a 7970 + overclock ?
> Would a high quality 850W PSU be good ?
> 
> 
> 
> well based off max-load draws from benches at Anandtech, you're looking at a possible 357-391W draw from each 7970. That would leave you with around 50-150W leftover for the rest of your PC. If I were you, I'd try to find a 1000W, just for peace of mind.
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/508
Click to expand...

+1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Hi guys. I need help.
> I want to know if my Enermax Revolution 950W will be enough for my rampage IV extreme with 3930k OC to 4.8 Ghz with 3x6970 and 16 GB Ram
> I only have one HDD and one SSD and around 20 Fans + two MCP 655 Pumps
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> I've had problems with my HCP-850w with my new SB-E build using the same video cards, just not enough power. Never a problem with my 990x. Your new 3930k @ 4.8GHz will take too much power along with three 6970s to run properly on a 950w Enermax Revolution.
> 
> Looks at Sin's SB-E OC guide on post 2:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1189242/sandy-bridge-e-overclocking-guide-walk-through-explanations-and-support-for-all-x79-overclockers
> 
> Two 6970s will be fine though.
Click to expand...

+1


----------



## Vuashke

vikingsteve, thats total system power draw, not what the 7970 draws


----------



## mksteez

How are the NZXT Hale90 750w?


----------



## Original Sin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mksteez*
> 
> How are the NZXT Hale90 750w?


Excellent.


----------



## mksteez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unoriginal Sin*
> 
> Excellent.


Thanks. Im debating whether to get that or the Corsair AX650. Im looking to get it at fry's but they dont really have much choices.


----------



## Original Sin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mksteez*
> 
> Thanks. Im debating whether to get that or the Corsair AX650. Im looking to get it at fry's but they dont really have much choices.


Both are excellent choice, both perform on the same level, among the best units on the market today.. I suggest you buy the cheapest one.


----------



## munaim1

OCZ ZX 1250w

Thinking of getting one of these, price is a big factor, I understand it's great wall internals but just wondering if anyone has any experience with this particular PSU. Thanks.

Quote:


> This particular design doesn't use LLC resonant topology to achieve the Gold efficiency specifications


source

Have no idea what that means^

Thoughts?


----------



## mikeaj

If price is a concern...just confirming that you've got four flagship GPUs to run?

The comment is just about the general topology of the circuit design. What you should care about as a customer is just how reliable the thing is, how it performs, how much it costs, and so on, so this is mostly irrelevant. OCZ ZX is decent.

Most 80 plus gold or platinum power supplies use an LLC resonant design, which reduces power losses compared to most other designs--thus higher efficiency can be achieved. The reviewer is just a little bit surprised to see an 80 plus gold unit not use this type of design. There's nothing wrong about doing so; some high-end power supplies a while back outperform many units using LLC resonant.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> If price is a concern...just confirming that you've got four flagship GPUs to run?
> 
> The comment is just about the general topology of the circuit design. What you should care about as a customer is just how reliable the thing is, how it performs, how much it costs, and so on, so this is mostly irrelevant. OCZ ZX is decent.
> 
> Most 80 plus gold or platinum power supplies use an LLC resonant design, which reduces power losses compared to most other designs--thus higher efficiency can be achieved. The reviewer is just a little bit surprised to see an 80 plus gold unit not use this type of design. There's nothing wrong about doing so; some high-end power supplies a while back outperform many units using LLC resonant.


yeah it'll be for a trifire config (upgradeable to quad fire), I think I'll give it a go and see how it performs. thanks +rep


----------



## Vuashke

yeah, the cm aurum doesnt use LLC either


----------



## merwan

is the thermaltake toughpower 850w a good psu though its not on the recommended list?


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *merwan*
> 
> is the thermaltake toughpower 850w a good psu though its not on the recommended list.?


Your typing is barely readable, stay away from Thermaltake PSU's as they fail under anything near full load! Sea Sonic is a much better choice and their prices are average while their performance is top!


----------



## Vuashke

is it a thermaltake toughpower grand 850w? if so, thats a great psu and comparable to other gold offerings. if its the toughpower xt 850w, then it is not very good and has terrible ripple suppression







the replacement toughpower x75 series is much better though. if its either the x75 or grand series you have no worries, and lol yes they can do their rated wattage









seasonic prices arent really average, they are more of a premium and whilst they have some solid products i can think of better and cheaper ones


----------



## merwan

I have this psu, not sure if that's grand or not.

http://thermaltakeusa.com/Product.aspx?S=1207&ID=1510


----------



## Original Sin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *merwan*
> 
> I have this psu, not sure if that's grand or not.
> http://thermaltakeusa.com/Product.aspx?S=1207&ID=1510


Not really an 850W power supply, It's a decent unit though, CWT PSH II inside, similar to the Corsair GS 800.


----------



## Sophath

Will Antec Earthwatts 450-550-650 platinum unit be added in the list?


----------



## coreupted

hi

I've got a Be Quiet 400w 80 plus gold..anyone got any views on it?

regards


----------



## Original Sin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sophath*
> 
> Will Antec Earthwatts 450-550-650 platinum unit be added in the list?


Most likely.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreupted*
> 
> hi
> I've got a Be Quiet 400w 80 plus gold..anyone got any views on it?
> regards


E9 I suppose... a very solid unit, extremely quiet too as you of course know


----------



## coreupted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unoriginal Sin*
> 
> Most likely.
> E9 I suppose... a very solid unit, extremely quiet too as you of course know


yeah its very quiet just dont hear much about them, around here its usually corsair,seasonic and another select few...


----------



## mikeaj

The brand is popular in many parts of Europe but non-existent in NA and elsewhere. To Americans, it's not a gaming rig without some fan noise, or something like that.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sophath*
> 
> Will Antec Earthwatts 450-550-650 platinum unit be added in the list?


OP has A LOT going on right now. I don't know if he'll ever get around to it anytime soon.


----------



## vikingsteve

Trifire with a 6990+6950: 1000W, or 1200W?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *merwan*
> 
> is the thermaltake toughpower 850w a good psu though its not on the recommended list?


I own the Toughpower 875W from Thermaltake. It replaced my old 850W which died after about 3 years. Thermaltake sent it to me when I RMA'd the 850W. They only make them last as long as their warranties allow... I'd stay away, but if I remember correctly, it was cheap. This 875W has started to make buzzing noises, and I've only had it for about 2 years.


----------



## Original Sin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vikingsteve*
> 
> Trifire with a 6990+6950: 1000W, or 1200W?


1000W
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vikingsteve*
> 
> I own the Toughpower 875W from Thermaltake. It replaced my old 850W which died after about 3 years. Thermaltake sent it to me when I RMA'd the 850W. They only make them last as long as their warranties allow... I'd stay away, but if I remember correctly, it was cheap. This 875W has started to make buzzing noises, and I've only had it for about 2 years.


Actually the XT 875 is a very good unit, a lot better than the TP 850... the XT 875 is internally similar(almost identical) to the Corsair HX 950, while the TP 850 is similar to the Corsair GS 800


----------



## vikingsteve

Maybe I just got a junk one then. *shrug*


----------



## sijoune

A friend of mine is building a new rig and we have all the pieces except the PSU.
The main parts are
CPU: i5 2500K
GPU: HD6870
RAM: 8GB DDR3

Please if anyone can help me decide, take a look here and tell me what do you suggest...

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mikeaj

OCZ ZS550 (54.90 pixmania, 61.00 elsewhere):
http://www.skroutz.gr/s/367979/OCZ-ZS550W.html

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=248

If you don't mind something of a bit lower quality and really want to go low budget and don't mind using an adapter for the graphics card, Corsair CX430 V2 would work.


----------



## sijoune

I want something better. His budget is 100€. I was thinking something like Corsair TX650V2.


----------



## Original Sin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sijoune*
> 
> I want something better. His budget is 100€. I was thinking something like Corsair TX650V2.


Still stuck on Corsair I see









Get the XT 575, is better than the TXv2, it's also modular and already overkill for the hardware you listed.


----------



## sijoune

Haha... How do you even remember? It has been months...









I ended up buying the XT675 for myself, for 85€. Unfortunately now, it can't be found nowhere under 115€. Strange...
So i was thinking that a good alternative was the TX650 or the XFX650. But if you say that the XT575 is enough, i trust you.

Thanks.


----------



## Original Sin

I have the memory of an elephant









YW!


----------



## Rickz

Hello everyone,

Got a quick question!

I'm going to replace my entire rig and I'm going with a Intel 3570k CPU and a GTX680 when everything is available.

Now for the Power Supply, I've decided to go with a Nexus.

I can get the Nexus 5300 or the Nexus 6300 for 10E more. It's not much of a price difference, but I'm not sure how much Wattage I'll need for that build.

Should I go with the 530 or 630 Watt PSU for the CPU ( which I plan to OC ) and GPU above? ( and 4 case fans, a HDD and one SSD )


----------



## Vuashke

the 530 will cover it fine


----------



## Rickz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vuashke*
> 
> the 530 will cover it fine


I read somewhere that a PSU perfoms best at 50% load, and in the benchmarks of the 680 I notice that the total system uses about ~300-320 watts

so in that case the 630W would be a more optimal choice, no?

Or is the 50% load thing not true?


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickz*
> 
> I read somewhere that a PSU perfoms best at 50% load, and in the benchmarks of the 680 I notice that the total system uses about ~300-320 watts
> so in that case the 630W would be a more optimal choice, no?
> Or is the 50% load thing not true?


Not really. Most power supplies do best handling lower loads than 50%, except in terms of power factor and efficiency, but really the performance should be just fine for most recommended power supplies, even up to full capacity.

Most power supplies are most efficient somewhere around 50% (and generally almost as good or thereabouts at 30-80% or so), which is maybe what people are talking about. If for some reason one were to care most about efficiency, having full load at 50% of PSU capacity would mean that idle load efficiency wouldn't be very good, so getting a smaller unit would be better unless the machine is -rarely- actually run at idle much (say for 24/7 folding).

edit: typo, missing a word (rarely) earlier


----------



## Lahey

I'm getting a new PSU since I'm upgrading some parts of my old (currently signature rig) rig so I can use the old parts and current PSU for a web browsing computer, what PSU would be recommended for these new parts?

New parts:
CPU: Intel Core i7 3820 (will be overclocked as far as I can go with acceptable 24/7 volts, cooler is H100)
Motherboard: ASRock x79 Extreme 7
Ram: 16GB G.Skill RipJaw Z 1600MHz CL9
2 HDDs, 8 fans, will get SSD and some more HDDs once prices come down, will also get a GPU once more powerful GPUs have come out.


----------



## Original Sin

You need to be more specific with the VGA/GPU choice.


----------



## Sophath

He will probably be using the 6870 in his sig rig.


----------



## Lahey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unoriginal Sin*
> 
> You need to be more specific with the VGA/GPU choice.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sophath*
> 
> He will probably be using the 6870 in his sig rig.


Indeed I will be using HD6870, I already have the parts, swapping the PSU from this 500w should be quite easy, psucalc.net recommends 475w however this 500w Antec PSU is very old if that matters (~3.6 years) and with higher performance GPUs it recommends over 500w. (not to mention I will be using this 500w on the backup/web browsing computer)


----------



## Original Sin

Any decent 500W unit would be plenty.


----------



## Lahey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unoriginal Sin*
> 
> Any decent 500W unit would be plenty.


What about when upgrading the 6870 to something better? I believe most high end GPUs are a bit more power hungry.


----------



## Original Sin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lahey*
> 
> What about when upgrading the 6870 to something better? I believe most high end GPUs are a bit more power hungry.


Really depends to what exactly you're upgrading to... but a good 500W unit is plenty for any single GPU graphics card


----------



## Sophath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unoriginal Sin*
> 
> Really depends to what exactly you're upgrading to... but a good 500W unit is plenty for any single GPU graphics card


This is true. Most of the time, GPU manufacturer will ask for a higher wattage PSU because, well not everyone use good 500w units. A lot of what you can find at the store will be generic/bad units. I've seen a lot of Coolermaster 500/600/700w extremepower plus or HEC unit. They aren't the type i would recommend, but people will buy them because it's a 600w-700w unit and it's cheap.


----------



## cr0kes

Hey,
I want to add a 6970/6950 to my current,
now the thing is currently I have i5 @ 3.6 but I'm going to buy a new cooler and oc to 4ghz, does that count as a high end or not?
I got 1 hdd, and planning to buy ssd.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cr0kes*
> 
> Hey,
> I want to add a 6970/6950 to my current,
> now the thing is currently I have i5 @ 3.6 but I'm going to buy a new cooler and oc to 4ghz, does that count as a high end or not?
> I got 1 hdd, and planning to buy ssd.


That is rather high-end yes, allthough you can always get "higher"

I wouldnt go CF on that PSU you have now tbh.
See first page of this thread and pick a good 750W PSU


----------



## cr0kes

Thanks for answering my question XD


----------



## sausage boy

Hello all, i have a question for you.I am getting a gainward gtx 570 phantom soon, so my old card a gainward gtx 260 gs is going to be used as a dedicated PhysX card. my mobo would be going down to 8x if i used both pcie slots is this worth it? or should i get another mobo?Also i have a cooler master psu 650w would this be enough for both? If it would be better to get another mobo what would be a good option i have a msi P6N SLI i dont want to spend loads as ive just brought a card and monitor!!


----------



## cr0kes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sausage boy*
> 
> Hello all, i have a question for you.I am getting a gainward gtx 570 phantom soon, so my old card a gainward gtx 260 gs is going to be used as a dedicated PhysX card. my mobo would be going down to 8x if i used both pcie slots is this worth it? or should i get another mobo?Also i have a cooler master psu 650w would this be enough for both? If it would be better to get another mobo what would be a good option i have a msi P6N SLI i dont want to spend loads as ive just brought a card and monitor!!


The last time I checked the difference between the x16 and the x8 is minor - 10-15% (if I remember correctly) lower performance. You can just google "pci-e x16 vs pci-e x8"


----------



## WTHbot

Why aren't the OCZ ZT's up on the list? They were praised bty Juonny Guru and Hardware secrets and they are an incredible value.


----------



## SuperDeo

why is this power supply not in the list or is it just not good at all the CORSAIR Builder Series CX500 V2 500W

well i bought it and would like to know if its good enough and reliable ? please help

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139027 was $59.99

some PC info
MB - Asus P5KC http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_775/P5KC/
GPU - GTX 460 1GB
CPU - Intel core 2 duo E8400 3GHz
RAM - CORSAIR XMS3 8GB (2 x 4GB) http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145315
Sound Card - Sound Blaster very cheap one ? cant remember
CPU Cooler - COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 Plus
Hard Drive - Intel 520 series (3 of them)
and no fans just the cpu fan so is this power supply mentioned above good enough for me or should i return it and get something better please help (note i have not yet received the power supply but in 4 days i will have it the have shipped it already)


----------



## Original Sin

It's _good enough_ for your system... but it's not worth a recommendation, unless it costs ~30$.


----------



## SuperDeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unoriginal Sin*
> 
> It's _good enough_ for your system... but it's not worth a recommendation, unless it costs ~30$.


Thanks for a straight forward answer







and do you know if this list is old like when it was made or new like 2012 new ?
i will be getting one psu from this list since there recommended there's ton on sale i will see what i find for less than $100 i just want something good that i can just install and forget it or is the CORSAIR Builder Series CX500 V2 500W truly not good enough to keep since i already bought it and it shipped already









PS - i absolutely no nothing about Power Supply's







any tips would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Original Sin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperDeo*
> 
> Thanks for a straight forward answer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and do you know if this list is old like when it was made or new like 2012 new ?
> i will be getting one psu from this list since there recommended there's ton on sale i will see what i find for less than $100 i just want something good that i can just install and forget it


The list was last updated somewhere in late 2011(iirc).. it is indeed missing a lot of high quality, recently launched units.

You don't need to change the PSU, it's not a brilliant unit, it's not very efficient and it's not really at 500W unit.... but it's still plenty for your system and it will not fry your hardware.
Keep the 100$ and use it later for a platform change, SandyBridge or maybe IvyBridge.


----------



## Aventadoor

Anyone know how to contact Corsair?
My RMAed PSU have been there for 3 days, but they havent updated my RMA status, so im starting to get a little worryed if the PSU havent actually been delivered...


----------



## SuperDeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unoriginal Sin*
> 
> The list was last updated somewhere in late 2011(iirc).. it is indeed missing a lot of high quality, recently launched units.
> You don't need to change the PSU, it's not a brilliant unit, it's not very efficient and it's not really at 500W unit.... but it's still plenty for your system and it will not fry your hardware.
> Keep the 100$ and use it later for a platform change, SandyBridge or maybe IvyBridge.


Thanks that's exactly what i wanted to hear rep+ i will be keeping it







after all 3 year warranty if it dies i guess.
i do plan on a whole system upgrade in some months Thanks for the ease of mind just as long as it works


----------



## Original Sin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperDeo*
> 
> Thanks that's exactly what i wanted to hear rep+ i will be keeping it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after all 3 year warranty if it dies i guess.
> i do plan on a whole system upgrade in some months Thanks for the ease of mind just as long as it works


You're welcome!


----------



## jagz

Holy update! GJ Tater, About time


----------



## Original Sin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> Holy update! GJ Tater, About time


It was me actually.









The (initial) list is complete, with links to the manufacturer's product pages, attached reviews will follow(in a decade or so







), the list will of course be updated as relevant units reach the market... after I rewrite the OP I'll claim the thread, probably tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## jagz

Nice! Congratulations on PSU Editor, well deserved.


----------



## Original Sin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> Nice! Congratulations on PSU Editor, well deserved.


Thanks man!


----------



## Krusher33

Good to see this thread come back to life again.

BTW: I think there should be another category of "Passive PSU's" I think there has been a couple recently released in the past few months that were decent enough to consider?


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see this thread come back to life again.
> BTW: I think there should be another category of "Passive PSU's" I think there has been a couple recently released in the past few months that were decent enough to consider?


Passive? They all have active electronics obviously. I guess you mean passively-cooled, i.e. fanless?

Seasonic X400, X460 (Silver Power also rebrands it), Super Flower Golden Silent (Kingwin and Silentmaxx have rebrands), and FSP Xilenser are the good ones. These are all in the list. Seasonic's coming out with a Platinum-rated one. There are also some older models like that Silverstone, which is way overpriced and way outclassed these days.


----------



## Original Sin

Just to add something to mikeaj's excellent reply... there are many semi-fanless units currently on the market, and a lot more coming, some of which don't engage their fans until you reach 80-90% loads(Golden King 550 for example), so functionality wise they're fanless power supplies as far as most end users are concerned, that's why a separate category for (physically) fanless units only, didn't seem particularly helpful or edifying for users/readers.


----------



## Krusher33

Right but I wouldn't be able to just pick them out from the list. Are you basically saying that I must google each PSU or click each and every link in order to see if it's what I'm looking for? What about having some sort of indicator or something?


----------



## Original Sin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Right but I wouldn't be able to just pick them out from the list. *Are you basically saying that I must google each PSU in order to see if it's what I'm looking for?* What about having some sort of indicator or something?


After putting that list together, I would absolutely love to be able to do that to you and everyone else in the world(especially 70+ year olds), google and search each and every single one of them... but no, you don't have to do that, you just post here, or create a separate thread about it, where myself and other knowledgeable contributors to this section will help you out.


----------



## Spacedinvader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Original Sin*
> 
> After putting that list together, I would absolutely love to be able to do that to you and everyone else in the world(especially 70+ year olds), google and search each and every single one of them... but no, you don't have to do that, you just post here, or create a separate thread about it, where myself and other knowledgeable contributors to this section will help you out.


With that in mind I'll quote myself from another PSU thread I posted a second ago.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacedinvader*
> 
> OCZ power supply recommendation? See sig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn replacement bricked (idling same as its predecessor) 10 weeks after replacement, 2 weeks after the end of the original warranty. Still too pissed off to contact them about RMA without going off on one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> £30 to send the original back to them, two send backs is replacement PSU territory. Suffering not a happy bunny syndrome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: reading the http://www.overclock.net/t/183810/faq-recommended-power-supplies/0_100 thread, looking for a recommendation and the ZS750W is recommended
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that was the RMA replacement!


HALP!









You guys have much experience with multiRMAs with OCZ? I know I can explain the situation to them without loosing the rag but I don't know if I should bother with the cost of sending another unit back when a replacement better PSU is a little over double the courier cost....


----------



## Original Sin

No reason not to, just ask them to send a proper unit this time, ask for a ZT series or ZS series PSU.


----------



## Spacedinvader

The ZS series....that's why I was like














but then I was like
















edit 1: I was like







and







because it has connectors to run 2 TFIIIs which the old one didn't have, i was going to have some crossfire problems fun









edit 2: to make sense and have less fail in edit 1


----------



## Original Sin

Well, you received a bad sample, it happens... you should still talk to them and initiate a new RMA, there's nothing wrong with the ZS series, you were simply unlucky.


----------



## Spacedinvader

Cool. I assume they will still expect return of the faulty unit costing me another 30 sheets tho..?


----------



## Original Sin

I assume that's correct..


----------



## Original Sin

OP updated, reviews will follow _Soon_™


----------



## mmazzola71

Mr Guru, Apevia, as a whole is crap?!


----------



## Original Sin

Yes.

ps. I'm no Guru.


----------



## Buska103

What's a good price/performance 400~ watt PSU? Looking to pay as little as possible, but I don't want to buy a heap of garbage








This will be powering a Intel C2Q Q9400 (hopefully with a slight OC) along with a GTX260.

edit: maybe this or this?


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buska103*
> 
> What's a good price/performance 400~ watt PSU? Looking to pay as little as possible, but I don't want to buy a heap of garbage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will be powering a Intel C2Q Q9400 (hopefully with a slight OC) along with a GTX260.
> edit: maybe this or this?


Corsair CX400 (better than CX430 V2) for $30:
http://us.ncix.com/products/?sku=33357&promoid=1145

At NCIX, you need an order above $50 to get free shipping though. Maybe you can grab something else while you're at it?

Or if just newegg, try the Rosewill Green Series 430W for $40 shipped after promo code:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817182202


----------



## Krusher33

I can vouch for the Rosewill one. My 630W has been running my overclocked 1055T, overclocked GPU, and 2 closed loop systems for some time now. Folding on the machine too.

Though I think I got my 630W one for $40 as well. Might have been a shell shocker deal though.


----------



## Buska103

I need a PSU with two PCI-E connectors, what a shame







I was really digging that CX400 on NCIX.
I guess more watts are needed? Lol. I'll strive for 500ish I guess. Any recommendations then?


----------



## Skoobs

just bought a seasonic x650 to try out while i send my hx850 in for RMA


----------



## KaRLiToS

What happen with Tator_Tot?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> What happen with Tator_Tot?


I died, then FrickFrock brought me back from the grave but I'm having to collect souls for the River Styx in order to repay my debt.

Basically be worked to redeath.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> What happen with Tator_Tot?
> 
> 
> 
> I died, then FrickFrock brought me back from the grave but I'm having to collect souls for the River Styx in order to repay my debt.
> 
> Basically be worked to redeath.
Click to expand...

Boy do I miss you...


----------



## KaRLiToS

Yes I am glad to see you.


----------



## Original Sin

OP updated, added the Fortress line from Rosewill, the Tesla R2 and Newton R3 lines from Fractal Design, a few new products from Silverstone, PCP&C, EVGA, Corsair, Cooler Master, Seasonic, etc.. added some missing links and a few reviews as well.


----------



## Tator Tot

Just an interesting fact, when this list was started; the 750w+ market had so few units in it, that those categories could have been condensed down to 4-5 units for the most part.


----------



## rjc34

Didn't see it on the list, or mentioned anywhere in this 175 page thread, but would the Antec VP-450 qualify for the list? As a low-budget part it's a damn good value.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rjc34*
> 
> Didn't see it on the list, or mentioned anywhere in this 175 page thread, but would the Antec VP-450 qualify for the list? As a low-budget part it's a damn good value.


It's not bad, but it's cheap and I guess below the threshold.

I'm supposing that with the Delta-based 80-plus version VP550P and VP350P listed, the FSP-based VP450P (never mind the plain VP450 version) being omitted was deliberate.

edit: oh wait a sec, on second thought and checking again, they aren't 80 plus.


----------



## Original Sin

Indeed, its omission was deliberate.


----------



## Methos07

Looking to run an X79 3930k build with minimal GPU power required, what do you guys think for long-term reliable power supplies? I was thinking a quality 500w. Modular would be nice, but not absolutely necessary if there is a great non-modular psu available.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methos07*
> 
> Looking to run an X79 3930k build with minimal GPU power required, what do you guys think for long-term reliable power supplies? I was thinking a quality 500w. Modular would be nice, but not absolutely necessary if there is a great non-modular psu available.


Unless you'll be running extreme overclocks and over a dozen hard drives (through adapters, no doubt), 500W is pretty excessive. Then again, there's not too much under 400W or so. There's the Seasonic G Series 360W for $60, but there's a semi-modular 450W unit of similar quality for $10 more, so why not?

If you're a cheapskate and are thinking on the shorter end of long-term, maybe Antec Neo Eco 450C ($34):
http://us.ncix.com/products/?sku=60491&promoid=1381

Rosewill Capstone 450-M is probably what you want ($70):
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817182261


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> edit: oh wait a sec, on second thought and checking again, they aren't 80 plus.


Antec does have VP450F & VP550F models that will be out soon in select regions which are 80+ standard.

Though, I would avoid them unless they're the only option. As the 12v rails only make up about 80% of the units capacity (360w & 444w respectively.) The reason this is really an issue, is that it's a low amount for a modern design as even with many 5v heavy devices & 4+ sticks of RAM, you wouldn't make up for that lost capacity.

Like wise, that kind of a build is irregular for modern systems.


----------



## Biorganic

What happened to all the linked reviews? IIrc there were many more review links in the past. ? What gives?


----------



## Original Sin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> What happened to all the linked reviews? IIrc there were many more review links in the past. ? What gives?


As you can (probably) see, the OP was completely redone and brought up to date (the 1-1.5KW category alone is larger than the entire previous list of recommended units), links to relevant reviews were left for last for a good reason... if you check the OP, you'll see a link (and an explanation) to the *realhardtechX* website, which is the most extensive (and up to date) PSU review database on the web.


----------



## Biorganic

Thank you Sin, I did not see that link. Also, Nice work on the new list, as you noted it is much more expansive.


----------



## Tator Tot

RealhardtechX is a good cheat sheet instead of having to have powerful GoogleFu (like what I used in the past.)

More so, it gives you multiple reviewers & sources to cite information from in the case of some units. Previously, I stuck with most 115vAC reviews written in English because of the demographic of OCN being mostly English speaking people from the US & Canada.


----------



## Driimit

The last power supply unit in Sub 400W column will be Thermaltake TR2 T*R*-380P, not Thermaltake TR2 T*P*-380P


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Driimit*
> 
> The last power supply unit in Sub 400W column will be Thermaltake TR2 T*R*-380P, not Thermaltake TR2 T*P*-380P


They're the same FSP Group design. Slight model number change is all.


----------



## Driimit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> They're the same FSP Group design. Slight model number change is all.


Well, there doesn't exist something named TP-380P. So it has no design. It's just a typo which might confuse people especially like me where availability of good PSU is scarce. Thank you.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Driimit*
> 
> Well, there doesn't exist something named TP-380P. So it has no design. It's just a typo which might confuse people especially like me where availability of good PSU is scarce. Thank you.


Actually, I manged to find the "TP-380P" online, but none the less, if it's a typo; say it is.


----------



## Original Sin

Nice catch, corrected.

Review links will follow pretty soon (been really busy lately), will mostly focus on new and recently launched products.


----------



## Driimit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Actually, I manged to find the "TP-380P" online, but none the less, if it's a typo; say it is.


My humble apology then. However I can't find it even now, rather found Antec TP-380 and Antec TPII-380 P. But no Thermaltake TR2 TP-380P. So a link would be helpful...


----------



## Original Sin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Driimit*
> 
> My humble apology then. However I can't find it even now, rather found Antec TP-380 and Antec TPII-380 P. But no Thermaltake TR2 TP-380P. So a link would be helpful...


How so... helpful for and/or with what?

The confusion is/was nonexistent... the link forwarded you to the right PSU on Thermaltake's site.


----------



## Driimit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Original Sin*
> 
> How so... helpful for and/or with what?
> The confusion is/was nonexistent... the link forwarded you to the right PSU on Thermaltake's site.


You misunderstood. I wanted the link of _Thermal Take TP-380P_ out of curiosity that Tator Tot was referring to cuz I searched and haven't found any psu of the said model. That's it.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Driimit*
> 
> You misunderstood. I wanted the link of _Thermal Take TP-380P_ out of curiosity that Tator Tot was referring to cuz I searched and haven't found any psu of the said model. That's it.


The link was another typo I found on "not-english" Google. (I have a custom search designed for the EU region.)


----------



## zoidbergslo

Does anyone has any experience with new Corsair HX650 PSU. Some users on newegg reported that fan has some strange chirping sound when system is idle. Is this common issue or there are just some defective units around.

Should I look for something else in ~600W range PSU.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoidbergslo*
> 
> Does anyone has any experience with new Corsair HX650 PSU. Some users on newegg reported that fan has some strange chirping sound when system is idle. Is this common issue or there are just some defective units around.
> Should I look for something else in ~600W range PSU.


There are two models of the Corsair HX650.

Newegg mistakenly put up the Corsair HX650 Gold with the old Corsair HX650 (80+ Bronze model) spec's page & reviews.

The HX650 gold costs too much for what it is.

The Rosewill Capstone 650M is your best bet if you're looking at high end 650w units. Other good options are the Lepa G650-MAS & Seasonic G650

Thermaltake's Toughpower Grand 650w is also worth a look, but it's not worth the price premium over the Capstone 650M.

The Capstone unit is also the quietest unit of the lot.

For reference, the HX650 Gold is based on the same design as the Seasonic G650 but has 2 less PCIe connectors, making it an inferior product.


----------



## zoidbergslo

Thank you Tator Tot. Since I cant find most of those PSUs here in Slovenia here is more information. PSU is intended for system in my signature.

Things that I am looking for in PSU:
- quiet as possible
- at least plus bronze (gold preferred)
- at least half modular design
- needs to power 1 GFX (I know GFX in sig has two GPUs but that is just because I can get it for free I will be upgrading that in half a year or so)
- preferred all Japanese caps
- normal stuff like low ripple and good line control

PSUcalc calculated 540W for that system.

I will buy in one of these shops: (links point to psu sections)
agt
sestavi
mlacom

Thanks


----------



## mikeaj

Honestly, if you get a single graphics card with Ivy Bridge, power draw would generally be pretty low, so you could get away with something lower capacity or a little worse and still have okay noise.

Pricing was not that good in all the shops, but if you can afford it (I shudder at 120+ euros), there is the Enermax Revo87+ 550W:
http://www.sestavi.si/index.php/item/display/9749/10614_napajalniki_enermax_napajalnik-atx-550-watt--enermax-revolution87---80plus-gold.jpeg


----------



## zoidbergslo

Yes I know everything is expensive here but note that prices include 20% tax.

HX650 I was looking till now was 119eur so i guess few extra wouldn't hurt if i get better quality.


----------



## Tator Tot

That Revo87+ 550w is an excellent choice.

Quiet, Efficient, well built.

Like I said, the HX650 bronze or gold are not worth it at this time.


----------



## Original Sin

Updated again, added a couple of reviews and a few new units (from Enermax and Seasonic), removed some EOL ones as well, from Mushkin which exited the PSU business, so did Amacrox (a subsidiary of FSP), also from InWin, AXP/Xion and ABS.


----------



## noob360

Hi guys, ordering an Antec EarthWatts EA-500D Green 500W (don't have other options). Will this be enough for the following build (in process):

Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H OR ASRock Z77 Extreme6
CPU: Core i5-3570k hoping to OC it to max for benches and to 4.2-4.6 for 24/7 use
CPU Cooler: Thermaltake Frio CLP0564
GPU: Gigabyte GTX 660 Windforce OC 2GB (no overclocking)
HDD: 500GB 7.2k RPM
RAM: 2x4GB modules 1.5/1.65v
ODD: Normal 24x HP drive
and 2-4 120mm chassis fan.

And please tell me will Thermaltake Frio fit in my chassis Thermaltake Commander MS-I? Thanks.


----------



## Quesoblanco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noob360*
> 
> Hi guys, ordering an Antec EarthWatts EA-500D Green 500W (don't have other options). Will this be enough for the following build (in process):
> Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H OR ASRock Z77 Extreme6
> CPU: Core i5-3570k hoping to OC it to max for benches and to 4.2-4.6 for 24/7 use
> CPU Cooler: Thermaltake Frio CLP0564
> GPU: Gigabyte GTX 660 Windforce OC 2GB (no overclocking)
> HDD: 500GB 7.2k RPM
> RAM: 2x4GB modules 1.5/1.65v
> ODD: Normal 24x HP drive
> and 2-4 120mm chassis fan.
> And please tell me will Thermaltake Frio fit in my chassis Thermaltake Commander MS-I? Thanks.


Where r u ordering from?


----------



## noob360

From an Antec distributor, he has only EarthWatts models from 380D to 650D I think others are computer chassis.


----------



## Original Sin

Even the EA 380D Green would be plenty for that build, at any clocks.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Original Sin*
> 
> Even the EA 380D Green would be plenty for that build, at any clocks.


As Sin said, it's plenty.

If you can, see if he has an EA-430 Green unit. They are quieter than the older D models, and a tad more efficient (more so at low loads.)

While it doesn't have two PCIe connectors, it does have enough Molex connectors & 12v power that an adapter could be used to power a higher wattage GPU if you desired in the future.


----------



## noob360

Thank you guys. Even if I add another 7.2k RPM drive in future and hopefully an SSD? As far as I know he only deals in Antec EarthWatts "D" Green units. And will a Thermaltake Frio fit in the Thermaltake Commander MS-I computer chassis. I know this thread is only about PSUs but I've to create a separate thread for this tiny question.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noob360*
> 
> Thank you guys. Even if I add another 7.2k RPM drive in future and hopefully an SSD? As far as I know he only deals in Antec EarthWatts "D" Green units. And will a Thermaltake Frio fit in the Thermaltake Commander MS-I computer chassis. I know this thread is only about PSUs but I've to create a separate thread for this tiny question.


Yup, you'd be fine.

Your system is build on some pretty power efficient parts.

And yes, the Frio will fit. The case is designed to support up to 170mm tall towers, Frio is 165mm.


----------



## noob360

Alright that's really good and quick news.







Thank you a lot guys.


----------



## noob360

Hi again, sorry but I've got a question. I've an offer of a used Thermaltake Toughpower XT 775W modular PSU but it is without warranty, maybe international warranty but that's not applicable here where I live. It's just $10 more than the Antec EA-500D. Should I go for it instead? Seller might give a checking warranty of 2-3 days at max. If yes, then how do I check that ti's still in it's best performing condition technical-wise. That's an overkill for my needs but since it's in the recommended list I thought why not ask here. Thanks.


----------



## Original Sin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noob360*
> 
> Hi again, sorry but I've got a question. I've an offer of a used Thermaltake Toughpower XT 775W modular PSU but it is without warranty, maybe international warranty but that's not applicable here where I live. It's just $10 more than the Antec EA-500D. Should I go for it instead? Seller might give a checking warranty of 2-3 days at max. If yes, then how do I check that ti's still in it's best performing condition technical-wise. That's an overkill for my needs but since it's in the recommended list I thought why not ask here. Thanks.


Given that it lacks any sort of warranty and that you don't need that much power, I suggest you pass.


----------



## Tator Tot

Again, I'm agreeing with Sin.

You don't need more than the EA-380D; and without a warranty of any kind, it's a useless part.


----------



## noob360

Awesome! Thank you! Now I've a more clear picture.


----------



## noob360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> As Sin said, it's plenty.
> 
> If you can, see if he has an EA-430 Green unit. They are quieter than the older D models, and a tad more efficient (more so at low loads.)
> 
> While it doesn't have two PCIe connectors, it does have enough Molex connectors & 12v power that an adapter could be used to power a higher wattage GPU if you desired in the future.


Hi, I got the unit but this is just to confirm I don't see any EA-430 Green unit at Antec website (only EA-430*D* Green), or it was just a typo?


----------



## Tator Tot

http://www.antec.com/Believe_it/product.php?id=NzA0NDg0

There's the product.

EA-430 Green = 410w on the 12v & 120mm fan

EA-430D Green = 384w on the 12v & 80mm fan

Some other differences are internal but not important to the end user really.


----------



## huzzug

hi friends,

i wanted your take on the gigabyte 850W odin pro. haven't had any reviews. This isn't the GT model which has a software control


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huzzug*
> 
> hi friends,
> i wanted your take on the gigabyte 850W odin pro. haven't had any reviews. This isn't the GT model which has a software control


Old CWT unit. Comparable to the original TX850 & Toughpower 850w Cable Management 80+ Standard model.

Not really anything great by todays standards.


----------



## Spacedinvader

Didn't see this in the list;

http://www.dabs.com/products/ocz-technology-750w-fatal1ty-series-high-performance-psu-89MM.html?src=2

Is there a better semi / modular (or other unit) at this price (5 year warranty)? Finally have the readies to replace the dead one in sig rig.

Will also be contacting them to see if they want their dead RMA replacement psu back that failed after a guesstimated under 500 hours of minimal use (most stressful thing would have been about 50 hours of Skyrim in 8 ~hour stints).









edit: looking for modular due to small case and it will save me stuffing wires in the drive bays


----------



## Tator Tot

That unit is a decent Sirfa one. It's not worth while vs the rest of their line-up.

Though, I'd look else where than OCZ for a PSU right now. More so, do you really need a 750w unit?

Corsair TX550M would be a really good option for just about any system you could throw at it.


----------



## Spacedinvader

Hoping someone will sell their TFIII so I can CF them (only 69xx that fits and it needs persuading







getting two in will be fun!). 550 isn't going to cut it. Actually....will 750?


----------



## Tator Tot

Get an XFX XXX 650w, you don't need more than that.


----------



## Spacedinvader

Feel a bit of an eejit questioning you but I would obviously be adding a couple drives (ssd, mirror later + a few 3tb or something) in the future etc...the 6950 box said iirc it wanted 250w and i want another...


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacedinvader*
> 
> Feel a bit of an eejit questioning you but I would obviously be adding a couple drives (ssd, mirror later + a few 3tb or something) in the future etc...the 6950 box said iirc it wanted 250w and i want another...


You'd be fine, you're not going to pull 250w with that card, even in an overclocked state.

Like wise, HDD's suck up around 10-20w at most, depending on RPM level & bracket in the market (enterprise class drives like the V-Raptors suck up more juice than a Caviar Black or normal 7200 RPM drive.)


----------



## Spacedinvader

Cool it's getting bought.

Previously I used my own made up formula that = 80+ bronze = you get 80% of what it says on the tin. Plus reviews being good.

Complete sheet no doubt but it made me feel ok 80% of 750w is 600w for those who don't have an abacus and none of this matters cos it's the amps in the volts an you get the ripples up the creek or sommat on the rails of multiness that don't matter because single rails are fine too!
















On a serious note, how hard is it to come up with a stable design for a psu at a wattage?!? It's not like it's a new thing!


----------



## Tator Tot

Building / Designing a good unit isn't hard, but meeting the different regulatory conditions as well as doing it in a cost effective manner is the biggest issue.


----------



## noob360

Tator Tot and Original Sin guys your input needed here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1327861/fsp-epsilon-80plus-600w-unknown-combined-power-for-the-12v-rails


----------



## Original Sin

Thread updated, removed some canceled and discontinued units from Gigabyte, Sparkle, etc... added some new units from InWin, Silverstone, Seasonic, Rosewill, Corsair, etc.. added some reviews as well.


----------



## wermad

Had a choice of the Cooler Master 1500w or the Silverstone ST1500. Same price and both were new. I went with the Cooler Master. Seems like the reviews were much more positive then the Silverstone. I don't have full modular cables but I don't mind since I'm using some extensions. So far, its been able to handle my rig ok but my needs are actually pushing this unit. So I'm planning to add a smaller unit to run one card and my system while the 1.5kw unit will run three cards. My new case has an extra spot for a second psu.

Just checking in if the CM 1.5kw fits the bill to be on this list


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Had a choice of the Cooler Master 1500w or the Silverstone ST1500. Same price and both were new. I went with the Cooler Master. Seems like the reviews were much more positive then the Silverstone. I don't have full modular cables but I don't mind since I'm using some extensions. So far, its been able to handle my rig ok but my needs are actually pushing this unit. So I'm planning to add a smaller unit to run one card and my system while the 1.5kw unit will run three cards. My new case has an extra spot for a second psu.
> Just checking in if the CM 1.5kw fits the bill to be on this list


Reviews of CM's 1500w Silent Pro M2 haven't been good to say the least. Some early units had Vreg & Ripple units with others showing other issues. Which is why most reputable sites have yet to publish a review on the unit.

The Strider 1500w, on the other hand, is a proven unit. It's solid all around with the only downside being it's low-ish 12v wattage. Just due to the older design. It can be seen as a positive though, as server style systems with many HDD's or add-on cards may need that additional 3.3v or 5v amperage to help with the ICs on those devices.


----------



## wermad

I'm happy w/ the CM unit. I hope to see more positive reviews of it soon









I do wish CM would do 100% modular, especially since the msrp is a tad high. The ribbon cables for the modular cables are really nice though.


----------



## Tator Tot

The price is way too high.

Silverstone, Lepa, Enermax, & Thermaltake have ~1500w-1600w units that are better than the Cooler Master.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> The price is way too high.
> 
> Silverstone, Lepa, Enermax, & Thermaltake have ~1500w-1600w units that are better than the Cooler Master.


I didn't pay msrp


----------



## Tator Tot

I wouldn't pay money for it.


----------



## silverbullet134

My Pc Power and Cooling 950w Mk2 is pretty sweet so far







got it for $100 tax in.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> I wouldn't pay money for it.


Sounds like you're not fond of CM, ? Well, reviews give it thumbs up. Its good for me regardless of how you feel








. I think it deserves to be this list. Some units barely make the cut and yet are listed here. They're not terrible units but they still do the job. I think this does the job quite well and if you look used you can find it ~$200 or less. But I agree with you, the msrp is too high but that shouldn't affect its performance.

Here are some the reviews that say its a pretty darn good unit:

http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/4831/cooler_master_silent_pro_m2_1500_watt_power_supply_review/index.html

http://www.rwlabs.com/article.php?id=739

http://www.legitreviews.com/article/2044/1/

http://www.hitechlegion.com/reviews/power-supplies/20098-cm-sprom2-1500w-psu?showall=&start=5

http://www.3dgameman.com/reviews/1351/cooler-master-silent-pro-m2-1500w-power-supply

http://www.thinkcomputers.org/cooler-master-silent-pro-m2-1500w-power-supply-review/4/

etc...

Btw, does jg.com plan to review one soon?


----------



## Tator Tot

JG is one of the sites who had one to review, but their sample bugged out.

TweakTown only tested up to 1000w - Review invalid

Legit Reviews only tests in a 23*C ambient - review invalid

3D Game Man does no testing at all - review invalid

HIghTech Legion doesn't use any load based tester or even a DMM. - review invalid.

Think Computers is the same as high tech legion - review invalid

RW Labs doesn't use testing equipment either. - review invalid.

Legit Reviews is the only one who actually did testing on the unit with a load based tester. If they'd raise the ambient it would reflect a good test.

Still, they show average at best ripple & noise suppression as well as average to poor voltage regulation, depending on the rail.

My dislike of the unit has nothing to do with Cooler Master; I actually have a pretty good relationship with them as a company.

On the other hand, I'm not beyond saying that their designs as of recent; have been poor.

Silent Pro Platinum 550w was pretty good, but the 1000w was poor. Same to be said with their Silent Pro Hybrid 1000w & 1300w as well as the Silent Pro M2 1500w.

All 3 of those units are based on the same topology and small variations of the design. All having the same weaknesses when it comes to ripple & noise suppression as well as voltage regulation.


----------



## Original Sin

I'm backing up TT's position, the M2 1500W was present in the Recommended PSU List but was removed when the OTP issues I came across were confirmed by other sources... in other words, the PSU can't deliver its full rated power at room temp, which is a disqualifying flaw... the output quality issues (present in the other CM high output units based on the same design) only add insult in injury... that fact is that in its current iteration, this is a flawed products, a bad design, and until it's corrected (one way or the other) it will not be recommended here.. on the contrary, it should be avoided.


----------



## HeyBear

Hi guys,

First of all thanks for maintaining a thread like this, really helps when wading through the quagmire of PSU selection!









I'm planning a build with just a single 7950 and 3570K (along with an HDD, SSD, 8 GB ram and 6 or so fans), will a Silverstone Strider Gold 550W be enough to power it, hopefully with a little room to overclock the CPU and GPU?

My initial feeling is that it should be fine, thought I ought to check quickly though as niggling doubts start to creep in the more I think about it!


----------



## Original Sin

Yes, it's plenty... not a brilliant unit though.


----------



## HeyBear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Original Sin*
> 
> Yes, it's plenty... not a brilliant unit though.


Ah, you give with one hand and take with the other!









It met my requirements for fully modular which is the main reason I looked at it, the efficiency seemed good also. Any particular reason why it's not that great?


----------



## Original Sin

Lackluster performance.. unimpressive regulation, sad output quality, etc.


----------



## HeyBear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Original Sin*
> 
> Lackluster performance.. unimpressive regulation, sad output quality, etc.


That doesn't inspire much confidence... Any reason for it to be on the list then?

Do you have any other recommendations for fully modular PSU's around that wattage?


----------



## Original Sin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeyBear*
> 
> That doesn't inspire much confidence... Any reason for it to be on the list then?


Because it's a solid unit... just not a particularly impressive one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeyBear*
> 
> Do you have any other recommendations for fully modular PSU's around that wattage?


Nope, there aren't any other fully modular units around that wattage that would not considerably add to the cost... if however full modularity isn't critical, *this* would make a far superior choice for about the same price.


----------



## HeyBear

Spoiler: Spoiler



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Original Sin*
> 
> Because it's a solid unit... just not a particularly impressive one.
> Nope, there aren't any other fully modular units around that wattage that would not considerably add to the cost... if however full modularity isn't critical, *this* would make a far superior choice for about the same price.






Thanks for the help









+REP (in spirit at least)


----------



## Original Sin

You're welcome!


----------



## kamechi

Hi there i am going to buy Enermax Naxn 550w is this recomended buy?







thanks in advance!


----------



## Original Sin

It's not a bad unit, not a particularly brilliant one either.... do you have other options? (can you link the shop/s you're buying from so we can see what's on offer?)


----------



## kamechi

i will buy from a forum-er at my place. it cost around USD70..rather within my budget..any other good option within USD70?


----------



## Original Sin

I would also need to know what you're looking to power with this unit.... and again, where would you be buying from?


----------



## kamechi

oh, im gonna use to power up these:
CPU: e3 1230v2
Mobo: Asrock B75 pro3
RAM: 2x4g value RAM
GPU: MSI 660ti PE
HDD: 1x black 1x f2

i am buying from a computer shop here at Malaysia









Thanks


----------



## Original Sin

What you have there is ~60W CPU and a ~140W VGA, the rest is negligible... you don't need much power to run that system.

I'd like to offer some suggestions for it but since I don't know what's available there I'd most likely be far off with those suggestions.... can you list some of the units available there... or if that shop has a website, can you link it so we can see what's on offer?


----------



## kamechi

the shop doesnt have a website but has wide range of PSUs..Corsair,CM,Seasonic,Antec,SliverStone, Aerocool,Enermax..you name it..i will try find the model


----------



## Original Sin

I see, then look for a Seasonic G series, the output doesn't matter really... even the 360W version would be plenty.


----------



## kamechi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Original Sin*
> 
> I see, then look for a Seasonic G series, the output doesn't matter really... even the 360W version would be plenty.


aw..the min the shop has is 550w and its over my budget..


----------



## mikeaj

Yeah, I got the feeling like G Series might be over budget.

Maybe Enermax Triathlor? Failing that, Antec High Current Gamer or Seasonic S12II? Failing that, Antec Neo Eco? Failing that, Corsair CX? edit: oh wait a sec, NAXN 82+ was linked, so that's pretty much the latest Corsair CX already.


----------



## Original Sin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamechi*
> 
> aw..the min the shop has is 550w and its over my budget..


How exactly do you see the offer/available models?... is there a PDF, a list, something you could give us to have a look at?


----------



## kamechi

Here is where i refer to =)


----------



## Original Sin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamechi*
> 
> Here is where i refer to =)


I see... talk to the seller and ask him what version is the Gigabyte PoweRock 500W True Power, ask him how many PCIe connectors does it have... if it has two of them then it's a DSAII with better caps (essentially a superior version of the Corsair CX 500v2) and you should go with that.... if it's the EX version (only one PCIe connector and no 80+ certification) avoid it and go for something else.... I'd suggest the Hunteky Jumper 550, if budget allows it.. if not you can go with the FSP HEXA 500.









edit:
Or you could just ask him about the lower output versions of the G series from Seasonic, if he's selling the 550W version he probably sells the others too.


----------



## Belial

Is this a decent psu:

http://microcenter.com/product/365238/TR2_Series_600_Watt_ATX_Power_Supply

Microcenter's Thermaltake TR2 600w

It's confusing because there are a ton of different versions of the exact same PSU, but most of them refer to 1 of the 2 versions that have red print on it instead of silver...

I'm just trying to find the best 550w+ psu for under $50 (i count rebates and such, and am even looking at some used ebay models as well). quality 550w+ should be enough for 460's in SLI and heavy overclocks.

I'm not doing SLI immediately though, and $19, newegg's corsair cx430 is a great deal but the quality of it seems might questionable, and it's the decent psu that's cheaper than $50 that I can find (except maybe neo eco i think on low wattage or something). The xfx pro 550w was at $39 a few weeks ago but went away


----------



## Tator Tot

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371030

NeoECO right there, $55; much better unit.

The Tt unit isn't complete trash, but just a step above that.


----------



## Belial

Thanks. I'll get that instead of the cx430 (it doesnt seem too high quality...). 480w on 12v rail should be enough for 460 sli and high volt overclocks.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> Thanks. I'll get that instead of the cx430 (it doesnt seem too high quality...). 480w on 12v rail should be enough for 460 sli and high volt overclocks.


The CX430 Bronze is good.

All of the CX*** Bronze units are worthwhile on a budget.

Though, if you have a system that needs 600-750w, you shouldn't be looking at a budget PSU. As that's Multi-GPU, 4Core/8Thread (or 8"Core") system territory. Which means you're spending $100's on just your CPU & GPUs.


----------



## Belial

I'll be just running a highly OC'd/volted i5 and 460, to which a 400w psu would be more than adequate. I don't plan to SLI any time soon, so it depends on if the 300-400w psu is at a really good price, or if i can find the 550+ at a good value.

I believe a 550w+ quality psu would be enough for OC/dvolted i5 + 2 x 460's, and I'd be okay with spending an extra $20 for a better and more powerful PSU so I can possibly SLI 460's in the far future. At $19 for the cx430 though, that'll be hard to find (although the xfx pro 550w was at $39 a week ago, and that should be powerful enough). It seems difficult to find 550+ on less than $50 though.


----------



## Tator Tot

$50 is basically the wall for Good Power Supply, vs garbage power supply.

Speaking strictly on MSRP values and not sales, discounts, rebates, coupons, etc.

You're generally not going to find an excellent or really good unit until you hit the $75-100 range.

Reason being, is costs of labor & parts. Power Supplies are not cheap things to build, and the margins are small on the companies end. There's just not the same profit to be made on a PSU like there is on a Flash Drive, Mouse, Keyboard, etc (not mechanical keyboards though, they don't have great margins most of the time.)

The two most likely components to fail in a PSU (fan & capacitors) are generally the points in which companies make cost-saving decisions in that budget sector. Just because other things (like MOSFETs, Transistors, etc) are much harder to save costs on.


----------



## Belial

Well I mean fans are cheap and easy, if a PSU is decent but just a bad fan i have no problem swapping it out to save a few bucks. I got so many of these yate loons...

You can usually find a decent 300-450w psu around $30-40, it's usually a $50 psu with like a $10 of or something generally. That was the case with my Antec Earthwatts 430d (the 380 was like $5-10 cheaper at the time too i think, at 35 or 39). I'm surprised to see a 430w, the cx430, at $19 after savings (that's $20 less than a good deal), and the xfx pro 550w at $39 is a damn good deal too (im sure its still up somewhere...), but yea the 550w+ models tend to be much more expensive.

I think that Neo Eco 520w should be good enough for i5 ivy at a high 24/7 voltage (like 1.4-1.5) and 2 x 460's overvolted to 1.087-1.25 sli. It'd be pretty close to the limit on a psu load stress test but should be more than comfortable clearance for gaming and general usage on high overclocks/volts.

Thanks for your feedback though, very helpful. I wasn't even considering the neo eco before, I was looking at cx 430, xfx pro550 (which, besides one that just sold on ebay for $32, is no longer to be found at $39), and random 600+ psus on ebay (a corsair gs700, ea-650, corsair hx650, tx750... lot of corsairs...).


----------



## Belial

Edit.


----------



## Belial

I think I'm gonna go with the rosewill green 630w. $39

I'm aiming to go for the cheapest, quality psu for a single gpu setup (i will be heavily overvolting/overclocking both the i5 3570k, possibly up to 1.6v and increased IMC and ram voltages, other factors withstanding but i fully plan to if necessary, and the gtx 460 768mb, although i think im stopping at 1.087v, i couldnt get more than 10mhz out of volts up to 1.25 but i might try testing again).

conveniently though, that's strong enough to handle overvolts/clocks on a 3570k + SLI gtx 460s though.
;
edit: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139027
actually $29 for a corsair cx 500w... $10 cheaper... wont be able to sli 460s on this i think though. ill probably do this one instead, ill get a bigger psu if and when i sli. 38a on the 12v rail is probably good enough for gtx 460 sli anyways.


----------



## Original Sin

Hard to argue with those prices, however I would still suggest a higher quality unit, especially when some can be had really cheap.... like the Capstone 450W at 60$


----------



## Westfields

Great thread!!! I was looking and reviewing on my own and used overclockers.net psu calculator to help. After hours of reviewing and reading I realized I had joined this site and could ask a question easy enough. I am building a unit now and there are so many choices.
I want
Modular
Good cables
Good connectors (nothing that easily breaks)
Quite

AMD FX 8350
Sabertooth 990FX R2.0
4 sticks 1866mhs ripjaw
1 OCA vertex 4 SSD
1 TB hd (to be determined)
7870 ( in process of trying to find which version/company to go with...headache)
Azza case 2-240 led fans 2 120 led fans 1 120 led (5 total)
Dvd/CD/RW
BR/DVD RW combo
USB card reader
Corsair h80 cooling
dual monitors

I had planned on a 1050 Ultra but after talking to some here I went down to 850W and it was suggested I go down more. I own a new in box apevia 680 artic beast which was a gift. I was offered a free 1050w KenTek never heard or could I find out any info ( I turned it down). Looking at XFX 850 Modular..I liked the Corsair AX but it was maxing my budget out and I could not find any sales that were over a few dollars.
In the future I plan on adding another video card and hard drive, some wireless capabilities when I learn.
plan on overclocking.

With a budget +/-10% of %$60-$150 will the XFX 850w do? too much? better suggestions? I am already over budget and I won't scrimp on a decent PSU but I don't want to give $ away just for the sake of it when there is a better cheaper alternative.

I appreciate any input and will post what I get. I REALLY appreciate help!!!


----------



## Tator Tot

You'd only need a solid 650w for that system, I wouldn't bother going any higher.

If you really wanna go all out on it, the Seasonic XP660 would be the top of the line for that wattage class.

On the other hand, their are a plethora of solid 650w units out there. Lepa's G650-MAS is another solid option. Thermaltake's ToughpowerXT 675w is another solid option besides it being a bit on the loud side.

Like wise, it's less efficient than the XP660 & G650-MAS. Though, that doesn't matter as much in real world scenarios.


----------



## Westfields

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> You'd only need a solid 650w for that system, I wouldn't bother going any higher.
> 
> If you really wanna go all out on it, the Seasonic XP660 would be the top of the line for that wattage class.
> 
> On the other hand, their are a plethora of solid 650w units out there. Lepa's G650-MAS is another solid option. Thermaltake's ToughpowerXT 675w is another solid option besides it being a bit on the loud side.
> Like wise, it's less efficient than the XP660 & G650-MAS. Though, that doesn't matter as much in real world scenarios.


Thank you very much...you got me on the right track and I will let you know what I end up getting.

I thought I would need more power when I cross fire with another 7870 graphics card and added my tv tuner cards wi-fi and such. I have a brand new Apevia Artic Beast 680W but I heard it was a bad brand. I did not see it on you well documented list so I will not use it.

Thanks


----------



## Original Sin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Westfields*
> 
> Thank you very much...you got me on the right track and I will let you know what I end up getting.
> 
> I thought I would need more power when I cross fire with another 7870 graphics card and added my tv tuner cards wi-fi and such. I have a brand new Apevia Artic Beast 680W but I heard it was a bad brand. I did not see it on you well documented list so I will not use it.
> 
> Thanks


It's well below _poor_, it's a safety hazard.. avoid using it.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Westfields*
> 
> Thank you very much...you got me on the right track and I will let you know what I end up getting.
> 
> I thought I would need more power when I cross fire with another 7870 graphics card and added my tv tuner cards wi-fi and such. I have a brand new Apevia Artic Beast 680W but I heard it was a bad brand. I did not see it on you well documented list so I will not use it.
> 
> Thanks


The Apevia unit is overrated by ~300w.

Could have been decent unit if rated appropriately.


----------



## Westfields

Thanks...they did not have many Lepa Gold PSU available where I buy at But I found a decent deal on the 750W which was $20 cheaper than the 700W and about the same price as the 500W. It's more than I need but not by much but within at the price I wanted...thanks again.

Thanks for the information to confirm the Apevia is not to be trusted...now I noticed it has no 80+ rating...hmmm


----------



## Westfields

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Original Sin*
> 
> It's well below _poor_, it's a safety hazard.. avoid using it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> The Apevia unit is overrated by ~300w.
> 
> Could have been decent unit if rated appropriately.


Thank you so much for the information and help...problem solved.


----------



## Westfields

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Original Sin*
> 
> It's well below _poor_, it's a safety hazard.. avoid using it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> You'd only need a solid 650w for that system, I wouldn't bother going any higher.
> 
> If you really wanna go all out on it, the Seasonic XP660 would be the top of the line for that wattage class.
> 
> On the other hand, their are a plethora of solid 650w units out there. Lepa's G650-MAS is another solid option. Thermaltake's ToughpowerXT 675w is another solid option besides it being a bit on the loud side.
> Like wise, it's less efficient than the XP660 & G650-MAS. Though, that doesn't matter as much in real world scenarios.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Westfields*
> 
> Thank you so much for the information and help...problem solved.


Sold the Apevia for $30...those blue led lights look pretty awesome in the dark......Since I now see that it was not an 80+ unit...but had all the correct wording...sli...etc....I got lucky getting rid of it.
Thanks everyone...


----------



## xzamples

Antec VP-450 is not bad at all


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xzamples*
> 
> Antec VP-450 is not bad at all


VP450 / VP450P are not even worth a recommendation as they are FSP APN units.

While they are not system killers in any regard, they're definitely outclassed in just about every region for units of the same price & higher quality.


----------



## Swiftes

thinking of grabbing the Be Quiet Pure Power 630W Modular for my new build, pretty cheap here atm at £72.00 from ebuyer, free shipping, glad to see its recommended


----------



## Backwoods166

Awesome thread guys! Building a 3570k/7950 rig with the usual bells and whistles for a mid/high end rig. Anything better than the Lepa G650 MAS 650w for $100 or under?

Thanks!


----------



## Original Sin

Various deals and offers (promo codes, rebates, etc) on a few Rosewill Capstone, Fortress and Tachyon units, Seasonic G series units as well.... also, *Kingwin Absolute Platinum 550W at 95*$, *Cooler Master Silent Pro Platinum 550W @ 100$* after rebate and promo code, *FSP Aurum Xilenser 500W @ 110$* (slightly above your budget but it's worth it if you want a premium fanless unit), and that's about it as far as I can tell, still the G 650 makes an excellent deal.


----------



## Backwoods166

Thanks for the suggestions Sin! I originally had picked out the SeaSonic 520w Platinum Fanless but I can't justify the extra $50. I don't have my heart set on fanless but I do like a quiet rig! Getting Fractal Design R4.

Edit: Added R4 Link


----------



## Original Sin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Backwoods166*
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions Sin! I originally had picked out the SeaSonic 520w Platinum Fanless but I can't justify the extra $50. I don't have my heart set on fanless but I do like a quiet rig! Getting *Fractal Design R4*.


Good choice, I like it.


----------



## ADHDadditiv

Umm what about the Sparkle power supplies, I dont see any on there.

*EDIT* Here are some
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817103033&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=3938566&SID=
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817103077&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=3938566&SID=


----------



## Original Sin

Check again, they're under the SPI acronym.


----------



## ADHDadditiv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Original Sin*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check again, they're under the SPI acronym.


Oops, I suck, forgot people actually used that acronym, thanks.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ADHDadditiv*
> 
> Oops, I suck, forgot people actually used that acronym, thanks.


It's mainly due to Sparkle (the GPU company) selling power supplies for a little bit.

SPI helped distinguish the two brands.

Like wise, SPI is what they were known as on the retail market way back in the day when they were one of the bigger brands.


----------



## Jon A. Silvers

I didn't read the whole thread, but I like it very much.
I stumbled upon a nice list of psu manufacturers and brands on tomshardware a while ago, and in recent times they released it`s fourth installment, as I remember correctly, so here it is.

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/power-supply-oem-manufacturer,2913.html

All my knowledge about PSU, which ain`t much, but is a little bit, is from JonnyGURU,[H]ard|OCP , Hardware Secrets and PC Perspective.
There were some very good guides on hardware secrets about psu`s and their testing.

In my two rigs I have Corsair HX 850w, V1, which is made by seasonic, and aeasonic M12II 520w, in my older rig. Had antec ea500d, which is not bad, it`s made by delta, but not as good as ea500 which is made by seasonic (eventually I gave it to my friend). The only big mistake was the first psu that I buy for my first serious rig, and it was, lc power silent or something like that, in time I stumbled upon hardware secrets and afterwards johnyguru, and then I realized how much good psu can be important, throw away lc power and bought that antec.









Interesting is there is two sparkles :

Sparkle computer (probably SPI) - great wall
and
Sparkle, sparkle power (fsp owned) - fsp

...as I red a lot of reviews, my opinion about fsp is mixed bag, they have some great psu, and then they have some not good one`s.

This thread is great for discus and to advise for a peapole who`s not interested in psu, but want to buy a good one. Keep going.


----------



## Original Sin

Welcome, and thanks for the kind words.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jon A. Silvers*
> 
> Interesting is there is two sparkles :
> 
> Sparkle computer (probably SPI) - great wall
> and
> Sparkle, sparkle power (fsp owned) - fsp


Sparkle Computer is no longer involved in the PSU business, indeed they were selling GreatWall built units, which were very good.

Sparkle Power is SPI and is indeed FSP owned (is the NA division of FSP).


----------



## PillarOfAutumn

I think I bought the wrong PSU -_-. I thought this PSU was on that list but looking and comparing the two, there are some subtle differences. Is this PSU no good? Should I return it?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817153165


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PillarOfAutumn*
> 
> I think I bought the wrong PSU -_-. I thought this PSU was on that list but looking and comparing the two, there are some subtle differences. Is this PSU no good? Should I return it?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817153165


It's not worth it's weight.

A Corsair CX500 Bronze can be had for the same price after rebate and is a much better option. Like wise, you could get a CX430M for a similar price, and have a modular unit that's much better built as well.


----------



## Ganf

I'd like to throw in another vote for the PC Power and Cooling Silencer Mk II 950w. Would either of you be interested in walking me through testing it to see if it meets the standards for this list? Got a cheap voltmeter.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> I'd like to throw in another vote for the PC Power and Cooling Silencer Mk II 950w. Would either of you be interested in walking me through testing it to see if it meets the standards for this list? Got a cheap voltmeter.


It'll do what the box says, just not very well.

http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Cases-and-Cooling/PC-Power-amp-Cooling-Silencer-Mk-II-950W-PSU-Review?aid=986

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2010/08/10/pc_power_cooling_silencer_mkii_950w_psu_review


----------



## svenge

I don't know if financial stability is a criteria for recommending power supplies, but OCZ (parent company of PC Power & Cooling) is in very dire straits financially, per this report...


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> It'll do what the box says, just not very well.
> http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Cases-and-Cooling/PC-Power-amp-Cooling-Silencer-Mk-II-950W-PSU-Review?aid=986
> 
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2010/08/10/pc_power_cooling_silencer_mkii_950w_psu_review


You think they're still using that schluppy fix that HardOCP found? I bought this one 2 years after that review, I could always pop it open and find out.


----------



## Tator Tot

They may have added it in another way, but it's most likely still there in the same respect.

That platform has known issues with ripple being on the high side.


----------



## PillarOfAutumn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> It's not worth it's weight.
> 
> A Corsair CX500 Bronze can be had for the same price after rebate and is a much better option. Like wise, you could get a CX430M for a similar price, and have a modular unit that's much better built as well.


Thanks a lot for your advice! I just got the Corsair CX600.

Thanks a lot for your advice! I just got the Corsair CX600.


----------



## Original Sin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PillarOfAutumn*
> 
> Thanks a lot for your advice! I just got the Corsair CX600.
> 
> Thanks a lot for your advice! I just got the Corsair CX600.


Not a brilliant choice either, but Much better than what you initially got (how did you manage to confuse those Thermaltake units anyway?).


----------



## Original Sin

Thread updated.

Added some new units from PCP&C, NZXT, XFX and Thermaltake, added a few reviews as well.


----------



## eBombzor

An Antec Earthwatt-380D (Delta) can power a 7850 and a 3220, right?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> An Antec Earthwatt-380D (Delta) can power a 7850 and a 3220, right?


Yes.


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> An Antec Earthwatt-380D (Delta) can power a 7850 and a 3220, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
Click to expand...

TY


----------



## .:hybrid:.

Would be nice if the lists were split into Modular/Semi/None

For a 400-500w modular PSU, the CX430M is the best option? I don't see any other reccomended brands at its pricepoint. (50 euros)

The Neo ECO 450C is also within my price range and availability, but I really hate non-modular useless cables in my case.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.:hybrid:.*
> 
> Would be nice if the lists were split into Modular/Semi/None
> 
> For a 400-500w modular PSU, the CX430M is the best option? I don't see any other reccomended brands at its pricepoint. (50 euros)
> 
> The Neo ECO 450C is also within my price range and availability, but I really hate non-modular useless cables in my case.


BeQuiet L8 430w CM is also around that price. Between 55-60 Euros most of the time.

There are also other units available but knowing where you're shopping from would help with recommendations.


----------



## .:hybrid:.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> BeQuiet L8 430w CM is also around that price. Between 55-60 Euros most of the time.
> 
> There are also other units available but knowing where you're shopping from would help with recommendations.


Thanks for the reccomendation









As for location, i'm in the Netherlands.

http://tweakers.net/pricewatch/ is a good site to check for availability, as well as www.google.nl/shopping (although sometimes google localisation doesn't work, and gives american results)


----------



## Tator Tot

The other good options would be:

PC Power & Cooling Silencer MK III 400w

Be Quiet PurePower L8 430w CM

Cooler Master SIlent Pro M2 420w

Thermaltake Smart Power M450w

The PCP&C unit would be the best choice. Good noise profile, all jap caps, modular, and solid build quality.

BeQuiet would be my second choice.

Followed by the Thermaltake & Corsair units.

Silent Pro M2 performs decently, but we don't know for sure, how well it's built.


----------



## .:hybrid:.

Thanks for your insight. I think I will go with the Be Quiet PurePower L8 430w CM, since it scores well and is (semi)modular.

Reviews about the PC Power & Cooling Silencer MK III 400w claim that it gets rather loud, and I'm not to worried about the internals of the PSU, since just about anything I get is probably better then my generic PSU I'm running now









Maybe I will just flip a coin.


----------



## Original Sin

There are lower output, higher quality solutions available to you. Look for a Super Flower Golden Green 400, a Seasonic G 360, a Huntkey Jumper 300 Gold, or maybe an Enermax Triathlor 300/385, all off them would be plenty for your setup (none of them modular though). If saving money is your first concern though, an Antec VP350P would do nicely for that system, and it's very cheap.


----------



## .:hybrid:.

Thanks for your response.

I forgot to change my sigrig specs, the HD 5770 is going to be replaced with a 8750.

The specs for it say the reccomended wattage is 500w, and thus a quality 400w is what I am looking for. 300w I feel is inadequate. (I plan to overclock my 3570k)

Saving money is not my first concern, however I place large emphasis on value for money, and 50 euros is my sweet spot. The super flower is too expensive for me, while I feel the VP350P may be too cheap (since don't higher rated PSU's run more efficiently at lower wattages? Thus the 430m CW would run better then the VP350P?)


----------



## Original Sin

300W would be more than adequate, what you have there is ~200W system at full load.









As for the PSU, indeed the L8 430 is more efficient than the VP350P, that doesn't make it better though. Performance wise, the VP350P is unbeatable in its segment, and it comes with Jap caps too (which is rather strange for a non premium unit in this output range). However the L8 is modular, comes with one additional PCIe connector and it should be quieter (though the VP350P isn't noisy either).


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.:hybrid:.*
> 
> Would be nice if the lists were split into Modular/Semi/None


To much work not enough reword. B very thankful you have this much info


----------



## .:hybrid:.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Original Sin*
> 
> 300W would be more than adequate, what you have there is ~200W system at full load.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the PSU, indeed the L8 430 is more efficient than the VP350P, that doesn't make it better though. Performance wise, the VP350P is unbeatable in its segment, and it comes with Jap caps too (which is rather strange for a non premium unit in this output range). However the L8 is modular, comes with one additional PCIe connector and it should be quieter (though the VP350P isn't noisy either).


Thanks for all your recommendations, but no way I am getting a 200w for this system. I want to leave room for overclocking my CPU and GPU. Besides, I spent the whole day reading reviews and finally made up my mind, I don't want to change it again







Cheers.

I flipped back to the PC Power & Cooling Silencer MK III 400w since it has great internals, and I decided that I won't hear its fan over the rest of my noisy system anyway. Unfortunately its out of stock at all the reputable online sellers, so I have to wait a while for it to come in.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*
> 
> To much work not enough reword. B very thankful you have this much info


Haha, don't get me wrong. I am eternally grateful for this list


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.:hybrid:.*
> ... while I feel the VP350P may be too cheap, since don't higher rated PSU's run more efficiently at lower wattages? Thus the 430m CW would run better then the VP350P?


With what Sin said, you've got a 200w system at best. My 3570K @ 4.2Ghz & the HD5870 do not even pull down 280w. An HD8750 would be way more efficient than my GPU.

My entire system could actually run well on a Seasonic G360 (I know, because I've used it) and that's with multiple HDD's connected as well.

Like wise, for the efficiency statement:

SMPS designs have their best efficiency between 20% & 80% load. Lower than 20% and the efficiency usually tanks. Higher than 80% and the efficiency either levels off, or drops by a good percent.

To give you an example: Many of the best 80+ Gold units hit 82-84% efficiency at 10% load. When you go up to 20% load, you have them being between 87% & 90% efficiency. It's a substantial leap.

So a 360w Gold unit will be more efficient at an 80-100w load level than a 450w unit of the same design.


----------



## .:hybrid:.

I understand, but I'm pretty happy with my decision, and don't think I will change it. Difference between 400w and 360w isn't so large at 20%, and I would prefer the peace of mind knowing I can overclock safely and maybe upgrade in the future.

I do have another question though, does anyone know if the 'PC Power & Cooling Silencer MK III 400w' is exactly the same as the 'OCZ PPCMK3S400'? As far as I can see they are the same thing, so I don't understand why they rebranded it.


----------



## mikeaj

PPCMK3S400 is the model number of the PC Power & Cooling Silencer MK III 400W. PCP&P is owned by OCZ.

Maybe it's just a matter of mislabeling on some retailer's end, maybe some SKU confusion or sloppy indexing. It should be referring to the same thing.


----------



## Tator Tot

In the EU, PCP&C parts are sometimes distributed by OCZ since they own them. So It gets the OCZ branding on product pages. Not on the box or any other place though.


----------



## .:hybrid:.

disregard this post


----------



## edsai

Hey folks,

I'm a Thermaltake Smart 630W owner and sadly I've heard that it's a psu with average quality build.

http://www.jonnyguru.com/forums/showthread.php?t=8818

The 530W and the 730W don't have also nice reviews.

Should I worry about replacing my psu?

I'm not from US and I can buy for a budget price one of these: OCZ 650W, XFX Pro 650W/750W or Corsair TX650.

What is the two best choices of these?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Original Sin

No need to change it, it's not a downright bad unit, just not a particularly appealing one. .. not worth changing with either of those units if it's not causing any issues.


----------



## edsai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Original Sin*
> 
> No need to change it, it's not a downright bad unit, just not a particularly appealing one. .. not worth changing with either of those units if it's not causing any issues.


Thanks a lot for the input.

I'm using the psu about 1 year without any issues then I will keep it.


----------



## Original Sin

You're welcome!


----------



## Belial

Hey, i was looking into getting a pc&p silencer mk iii 400w psu. It's modular, but only has a single pci-e connector and I need two (no molex to pci-e please).

Is there a way for me to buy a separate pci-e modular cable (a pc&p compatible one, obviously) to solve this? The psu i think only has one pci-e port, but like if i stuck it in the peripheral output?


----------



## qwan456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> Hey, i was looking into getting a pc&p silencer mk iii 400w psu. It's modular, but only has a single pci-e connector and I need two (no molex to pci-e please).
> 
> Is there a way for me to buy a separate pci-e modular cable (a pc&p compatible one, obviously) to solve this? The psu i think only has one pci-e port, but like if i stuck it in the peripheral output?


You could contact PCP&C and see if they will sell you a spare PCIe cable.

From what it seem from the pinouts and the connector type, the 8-pin modular connector on the PSU is the same. http://www.pcpower.com/downloads/silencermk3_manual_3887.pdf
Also, the 400w unit will have four cables for your peripheral devices and a single cable for the PCIe one. The EPS12v is a fixed cable, so there's an extra 8-pin port left over that you could used.

TBH, I would go ahead and save myself the hassle and just get a unit with a native second PCIe connector. I


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> Hey, i was looking into getting a pc&p silencer mk iii 400w psu. It's modular, but only has a single pci-e connector and I need two (no molex to pci-e please).
> 
> Is there a way for me to buy a separate pci-e modular cable (a pc&p compatible one, obviously) to solve this? The psu i think only has one pci-e port, but like if i stuck it in the peripheral output?


Contact PC Power & Cooling or OCZ, and have them send you an extra PCIe cable. The unit supports it, but I don't know why they don't include it.


----------



## Belial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qwan456*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> Hey, i was looking into getting a pc&p silencer mk iii 400w psu. It's modular, but only has a single pci-e connector and I need two (no molex to pci-e please).
> 
> Is there a way for me to buy a separate pci-e modular cable (a pc&p compatible one, obviously) to solve this? The psu i think only has one pci-e port, but like if i stuck it in the peripheral output?
> 
> 
> 
> You could contact PCP&C and see if they will sell you a spare PCIe cable.
> 
> From what it seem from the pinouts and the connector type, the 8-pin modular connector on the PSU is the same. http://www.pcpower.com/downloads/silencermk3_manual_3887.pdf
> Also, the 400w unit will have four cables for your peripheral devices and a single cable for the PCIe one. The EPS12v is a fixed cable, so there's an extra 8-pin port left over that you could used.
> 
> TBH, I would go ahead and save myself the hassle and just get a unit with a native second PCIe connector. I
Click to expand...

I think I can get a PCP&C for way under $40, which is my interest in it.

So basically the 400w model... has a fixed 4/8 cpu connector, and then a modular port for it that's unused? And I'm guessing it's just the exact same thing as the 460 model, except the 460 they sell with an extra pci-e cable.

Thanks. I'll consider buying it.


----------



## d6bmg

A very good list. Adding in my sign.


----------



## Belial

man there are just no psus on sale right now. im currently looking at basically used, pcp&p silencer mk3 400w Modular (so ill ask pcp/ocz for extra pci-e cable), neo eco 620, seasonic fanless SS-400FL2 x-400, xfx pro 450w, and CM ucp-700. I think I can get one of these under 40.


----------



## eBombzor

How does one know when a PSU is failing or just doesn't have enough power to run a machine? My friend's PC had a 3220 + 7850 (stock) but it always froze during a game called Vindictus and Unigine Valley. The freezes were completely random. Sometimes he could game for 5 hours and another time he could only play for 10min.

I changed the GPU to a 6570 temporarily to see if that would solve the problem. But since the 6570 consumes a lot less power, it could've have been the PSU.

He's running everything on a Antec Earthwatts 380D (380w, 336w on 12v rail)

Do you guys think it's the PSU?


----------



## svenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> How does one know when a PSU is failing or just doesn't have enough power to run a machine? My friend's PC had a 3220 + 7850 (stock) but it always froze during a game called Vindictus and Unigine Valley. The freezes were completely random. Sometimes he could game for 5 hours and another time he could only play for 10min.
> 
> I changed the GPU to a 6570 temporarily to see if that would solve the problem. But since the 6570 consumes a lot less power, it could've have been the PSU.
> 
> He's running everything on a Antec Earthwatts 380D (380w, 336w on 12v rail)
> 
> Do you guys think it's the PSU?


You ought to create a separate thread for this issue, but a stock 7850 + i3 _shouldn't_ be a problem for that PSU since it has 28A on the 12v rail.


----------



## Belial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> How does one know when a PSU is failing or just doesn't have enough power to run a machine? My friend's PC had a 3220 + 7850 (stock) but it always froze during a game called Vindictus and Unigine Valley. The freezes were completely random. Sometimes he could game for 5 hours and another time he could only play for 10min.
> 
> I changed the GPU to a 6570 temporarily to see if that would solve the problem. But since the 6570 consumes a lot less power, it could've have been the PSU.
> 
> He's running everything on a Antec Earthwatts 380D (380w, 336w on 12v rail)
> 
> Do you guys think it's the PSU?


Run a psu test (cpu+gpu test at same time, occt has dedicated psu test too). How much power a psu gives shouldn't be a problem, but there are many other things in the psu that can fail or go faulty. Freezes during gaming as you describe sound more like instability or driver issues rather than psu issues, a faulty psu will choke up as soon as your power output or power change is a certain level, wouldn't make sense for it to just do fine then not 5 hours later. It's a rather consistent failure at higher power loads, for psu failure.

ie like i can pass prime95, i can pass gpu stress tests, but can't pass both at same time, immediate driver crashes or system restarts. on my last faulty psu i couldnt do gpu stress tests of any kind, and could only do cpu tests if my cpu was on a lower overclock. Earthwatts 380s is a very good psu, should have no problem unless it's faulty.

power output of a psu is almost never a problem, especially on single gpu systems. You got more than enough power on that psu. Shouldn't even be close to not having enough power.


----------



## .:hybrid:.

Hey guys.

Well I still havn't placed an order on the 400w MK III + HD7850, because the PSU is sold out everywhere with 10+ days for restocking.

But I have been contemplating the HD 7870XT, I think it would still be within the 400w spec, but the MK III only has 1 6 pin connector.

Should I look for a PSU with 2 pci-e connectors, or use a molex -> 6 pin that comes with the GPU (According the johhnyguru this is a bad technique)?


----------



## obsidian86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.:hybrid:.*
> 
> Hey guys.
> 
> Well I still havn't placed an order on the 400w MK III + HD7850, because the PSU is sold out everywhere with 10+ days for restocking.
> 
> But I have been contemplating the HD 7870XT, I think it would still be within the 400w spec, but the MK III only has 1 6 pin connector.
> 
> Should I look for a PSU with 2 pci-e connectors, or use a molex -> 6 pin that comes with the GPU?


have you considered the rosewill 450 gold?


----------



## .:hybrid:.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obsidian86*
> 
> have you considered the rosewill 450 gold?


Is Rosewill Superflower in the EU? Rosewill isn't sold here in the Netherlands.

Some more research about my future setup (7870XT) has led me to believe I should be looking for a PSU with 3x12V rails. But it sounds like it will cost more then the 50 euroes the MK III costs.

Troublesome, I only have enough money to upgrade to the 7870XT, no enough for a decent PSU to power it







Maybe I should just stick with my original setup, and hope the mk III finally ships.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.:hybrid:.*
> 
> Hey guys.
> 
> Well I still havn't placed an order on the 400w MK III + HD7850, because the PSU is sold out everywhere with 10+ days for restocking.
> 
> But I have been contemplating the HD 7870XT, I think it would still be within the 400w spec, but the MK III only has 1 6 pin connector.
> 
> Should I look for a PSU with 2 pci-e connectors, or use a molex -> 6 pin that comes with the GPU (According the johhnyguru this is a bad technique)?


It would, but if the lead time is that long, I'd just go with the BeQuiet unit.

HD7870XT would be fine on it.


----------



## Belial

Quote:


> But I have been contemplating the HD 7870XT, I think it would still be within the 400w spec, but the MK III only has 1 6 pin connector.


I literally just posted the question. It only comes with 1 pci-e connector but it has ports for 2 so worst case scenario you pay $9 for another connector. Hopefully you can just ask OCZ/PCP&P for one for free though, I'm still trying to figure out if you can do that and if you need the original receipt to do so.

I'm also wondering if the white PSU of the mk3 would look okay in a black/blue (with blue led strip) case like mine, see sig rig for pics of what I'm talking about.

So quick question (really, time is pressing), PCP&P Silencer MKiii vs Antec Neo Eco 620w?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> I literally just posted the question. It only comes with 1 pci-e connector but it has ports for 2 so worst case scenario you pay $9 for another connector. Hopefully you can just ask OCZ/PCP&P for one for free though, I'm still trying to figure out if you can do that and if you need the original receipt to do so.
> 
> I'm also wondering if the white PSU of the mk3 would look okay in a black/blue (with blue led strip) case like mine, see sig rig for pics of what I'm talking about.
> 
> So quick question (really, time is pressing), PCP&P Silencer MKiii vs Antec Neo Eco 620w?


Watt for Watt, performance should be mostly identical. Antec uses Teapo caps in the NeoECO while PCP&C uses NCC caps in the Silencer MKIII.

So the MKIII should last longer, as it has better caps.


----------



## Belial

and both of them look ugly in a black case like mine. Maybe less so for the silencer. i hate modular psus, even though i only have one sata drive and one molex fan controller, i gotta use a sata/molex cable with multiple connectors on it that clutters things, and then the modular ports are so far out whereas with a regular psu the main cables can snake right into the case. dont even see the point in semi-modular, the cables everyone would want to sleeve are the ones that aren't modular.

just tired of a psu that keeps blowing out.

think i may go for an xfx pro 450w, similar price and as i understand higher quality than the neo eco (so maybe equal to the pcp but isn't modular).


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> [...]
> think i may go for an xfx pro 450w, similar price and as i understand higher quality than the neo eco (so maybe equal to the pcp but isn't modular).


All three are Seasonic S12II variants, with the PCP&P being the modular version, the Neo Eco being an earlier version that's only 80 plus, and the Neo Eco having more mediocre capacitors while the others are running NCCs I think. Or at least, something better. So yes, the Neo Eco is the worst of the three but still decent.

If you're looking used, note that there are two versions of the XFX. The original had more cables, including two PCIe power connectors. The current version only has one.


----------



## Belial

^ Ah yes I know! But as I understand, the internals are exactly the same on both. Currently looking at a v1 so it keeps things easy.

There are just absolutely NO psu sales going on right now.


----------



## Belial

edit


----------



## Belial

Wait I got a question - so I read that the newer XFX pro 450w v2 doesn't have OCP. I'm sure the silencer mk3 does though, right, so isn't the xfx pro 450w v2 a bad power supply?

I don't really know what ocp is, which of these psu's have ocp. Does a cx500 have ocp? I've had 2 of mine fail (seems like both of them just suddenly could only do like ~150-200w instead of 500w, if that makes sense, like i might pass prime95 but couldnt do it overclocked, or i could but i'd fail gpu tests, and then id definitely fail a gpu+cpu test), I think because of a faulty LED dying out.


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Are there any decent semi-modular PSU's out there at 850W for £130 or less?
Going crossfire soon and need to get a decent PSU.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> Are there any decent semi-modular PSU's out there at 850W for £130 or less?
> Going crossfire soon and need to get a decent PSU.


What cards?


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> Wait I got a question - so I read that the newer XFX pro 450w v2 doesn't have OCP. I'm sure the silencer mk3 does though, right, so isn't the xfx pro 450w v2 a bad power supply?
> 
> I don't really know what ocp is, which of these psu's have ocp. Does a cx500 have ocp? I've had 2 of mine fail (seems like both of them just suddenly could only do like ~150-200w instead of 500w, if that makes sense, like i might pass prime95 but couldnt do it overclocked, or i could but i'd fail gpu tests, and then id definitely fail a gpu+cpu test), I think because of a faulty LED dying out.


OCP is overcurrent protection, a safety feature, in addition to overpower protection and everything else. If there's too much current on a rail past a certain set point, the monitoring circuit should sense that and shut the power supply off. In some rare cases, like with faulty sensors or some other irregularity, I guess a power supply's protections could kick in unintentionally (in a consistent way); maybe you can think of it as a false alarm. I don't know of a single review of the XFX Core (Pro) 450W v2, so I don't know about that specific implementation.

Corsair CX500 has OCP. If a power supply doesn't have OCP, it might still have working OPP to turn the power supply off when being overloaded. OCP is more relevant for multi-rail large-capacity power supplies, where in theory you could trip the OCP on one of the +12V rails (while still well under full PSU load) with an accidental short or something like that.

So what was with the CX500s you've had? What do the voltages measure with a multimeter under load? The same overclock works with a different power supply, but the two CX500s just shut off? You've absolutely ruled out the overclock and not the power supplies? What does an LED have to do with anything?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> Are there any decent semi-modular PSU's out there at 850W for £130 or less?
> Going crossfire soon and need to get a decent PSU.


As alluded to above, I'm kind of doubting you need 850W unless you have a particularly power-hungry CPU and plan to go ham on 7970s, but if 850W it is...

you can find an XFX XXX (the 80 plus silver version, used to be the black edition, the one that's Seasonic M12D) for a bit under £100:
http://www.scan.co.uk/products/850w-xfx-xxx-p1-850b-ukb9-88-eff-80-plus-silver-sli-crossfire-eps-12v-fan-atx-v22-psu

That's more than decent.


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> What cards?


7970's, going to be keeping them @ 1100/1600
The reason I say I'm looking at 850W is simply for future-proofing.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> Wait I got a question - so I read that the newer XFX pro 450w v2 doesn't have OCP. I'm sure the silencer mk3 does though, right, so isn't the xfx pro 450w v2 a bad power supply?
> 
> I don't really know what ocp is, which of these psu's have ocp. Does a cx500 have ocp? I've had 2 of mine fail (seems like both of them just suddenly could only do like ~150-200w instead of 500w, if that makes sense, like i might pass prime95 but couldnt do it overclocked, or i could but i'd fail gpu tests, and then id definitely fail a gpu+cpu test), I think because of a faulty LED dying out.


OCP is Over Current Protection; it's basically like a breaker box circuit inside of your PSU to prevent shorts & burn-outs when a part decides to pull too much amperage.

Lacking OCP on a small unit (under 600w) doesn't make it a bad unit. While having OCP is ideal, it shouldn't be a deal breaker for you.

The CX500 does not have OCP, but lacking it wouldn't cause issues like that. If they did suddenly de-rate it would mean the primary capacitor was failing. That primary cap was upgraded in the CX Bronze & CX Bronze Modular units.

If you haven't yet, I would RMA them and ask Corsair about getting a CX Bronze unit as a replacement.

A rep from Corsair did say on the JonnyGuru forums that a small percentage of units that were RMA'd had bad primary caps. Which is why they made that upgrade to them on the CX Bronze & CX Bronze Modular units. To prevent these issues further.

Many Seasonic made units do not have OCP as Seasonic traditionally builds single-rail units, and OCP is a feature on multi-rail units. The reason for this, is that an OCP shunt can only handle so much current before it becomes useless. Which is why, you generally find the maximum OCP current limit for a rail being around 40A or so. Higher than that, and you'll most likely have a feature that doesn't function or functions so slowly that it doesn't prevent damage.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> Are there any decent semi-modular PSU's out there at 850W for £130 or less?
> Going crossfire soon and need to get a decent PSU.


http://www.scan.co.uk/products/850w-xfx-pro-black-edition-p1-850b-befx-full-modular-90-eff-80-plus-gold-sli-crossfire-eps-12v-quiet

It's not Semi-Modular; but it is right at your price point.

For HD7970's you really don't need that much, even with an overclocked 3930X.


----------



## Belial

Quote:


> So what was with the CX500s you've had? What do the voltages measure with a multimeter under load? The same overclock works with a different power supply, but the two CX500s just shut off? You've absolutely ruled out the overclock and not the power supplies? What does an LED have to do with anything?


2 totally separate incidences.

CX500, my nzxt led was bad. after a few days, it just slowly died out before my eyes, and apparently took the psu with it, as suddenly I couldn't pass prime95 on overclock, any gpu test, or any psu test (occt, prime95+furmark). The issue would manifest as nvidia driver crashes, which if i left a test running would even result in a reset.

Got a replacement CX500. Within a week, some other LED went out. Same thing, this time it isn't as bad, as I can pass prime95 on overclock ([email protected]), stock gpu tests, but not any psu test or overclocked gpu test. Again, nvidia driver crashes, eventual reset.

So I dunno if these cx500s are really good because they like my whole system didn't go down with it, or if they are terrible because an LED dying shouldn't cause a psu to die.
Quote:


> If you haven't yet, I would RMA them and ask Corsair about getting a CX Bronze unit as a replacement.


What's a CX bronze? They offered to give me a cx600 as my next replacement instead of another cx500. I was thinking of just selling it and getting a higher quality psu, namely a xfx pro 450 v1 or pc p&p silencer mk3 400w. Maybe a corsair g500 (the older version most likely, off ebay).

I dunno if corsair units are good or bad, but I think I'd like to avoid a cx psu now. they're support has been great so I wouldn't mind getting the g500 if it's similar quality to the xfx/mk3.

Do I not have that upgraded cx bronze? I think my cx500 is among the newer line of cx500s that come in a white/green box instead of cardboard colored box.


----------



## Tator Tot

The G500 is based on the same design as the Corsair CX Series. The only notable difference is the better fan & primary capacitor.

Though, CX Bronze units have the better capacitor as well.

The CX Bronze units are from the CX Series but Bronze denotes the upgrade in efficiency to 80+ Bronze standards. Like wise, the CX Bronze & CX Bronze Modular units have the upgraded primary capacitor as well as increased 12v amperage.

Corsair units are generally solid options. They're a good company with good support, but not always the best value.

As for your experience, that situation shouldn't happen again if you get a CX500 Bronze as a replacement. The original CX Series & CXv2 Series units still have the same primary cap which may fail or have an issue.


----------



## Belial

I've had the CX500 bronze both times, I just bought these PSUs from newegg right when they updated the line-up.

It's confusing because of how corsair designates them. I think they 'silently' updated the line-up but as you've indicated, there have been changes. But i definitely got a newer cx500, the ones with the white and green boxes.

Given the value of the cx600, I think I can probably get an xfx 450/mk3 for about $30 on ebay and then just sell the cx600 for like $50, it's more power than I need and the quality is worse anyways so i'm basically pocketing a little money for a better psu. I could just use the new cx600 i get and avoid the 'hassle' (since people pay on brand and wattage than on quality). really it's a hassle either way (send in faulty psu and not have a pc for a few days, do an advanced rma, or just buy a $30 higher quality psu and then sell the $50-60 cx600).

if i dont get this xfx pro 450w v1 then i'll just get a pcpc mk3 from newegg for $49 and then get a replacement cable for an extra pci-e line (i can use a molex adaptor in the meantime, hopefully i dont have to pay for a pci-e cable).

corsair's support has been superb though, and i'm having difficulty figuring out what XFX/PCPC's policies are - how supportive they are, their RMA procedure, and if they support second hand or need an original invoice. I know corsair has no problem supporting second hand products and have been pretty above and beyond so i'm definitely reconsidering buying a different brand. It's annoying to have psu's keep blowing out but i guess if corsair doesnt mind replacing it every time...


----------



## Tator Tot

They'll offer basic trouble-shooting; but you're only gonna get an RMA with an invoice.

I think XFX units you may need to register, but I'd have to check on that one.

Sounds like your issue may be unrelated to the power supply, or you have really terrible luck.


----------



## Belial

yea looks like you have to register xfx products, but I really don't know what the policy is practically. And you 'have' to do it in 30 days. All i could find was a few people saying if you buy second hand within 30 days new, you are the original owner and all is good, but i don't know what people's experiences are, even with all the xfx gpu's and people surely rmaing those too.

The PC P&C i see that on their site you don't have to put anything in in regards to an invoice (like the corsair ticket page) but I dont know if they come hunt you down for an invoice later on or not.

Corsair's support really has been above and beyond, and I even read a guy saying a corsair psu fried his whole system and they wrote him a check for the total of the system (3 GPUs, later on he realized only 2 of them fried so he got paid a bit extra, but the point is that it was quite an expensive system). I'm really one of those rational, buy the best part for the money kind of guy, but the more and more computers I build and more RMAs and such I end up dealing with and more I end up communicating with these evil corporations, it seems like the more of a fanboy i'm forced to become. i dont even like corsair but i have no choice. and how is it that i like a company more after their stuff breaks on me.

Still, I'd really like to know what XFX and PC P&Ps policies are before I make a decision either way. Pretty sure I can get one of those two units for about $20-30.


----------



## Asus11

I'd say corsair are great, I bought a second hand psu and after awhile it broke they told me to send it back 4 days later I get a brand new one  only the postage cost alot to send


----------



## Belial

Well I'm not trying to wait until a psu takes down my whole system, as fantastic as corsair's support has been.


----------



## Andrew A

Hey, I've recently been trying to pick out a new PSU for my rig. I'm looking for something between 550 and 700w, modular, and preferably Gold Plus Certified. One thing that matters a lot to me too is the noise level, though. If anybody could suggest a good PSU with a quiet fan (that will remain consistently silent while being worked) that would be great. I'm currently looking at the SeaSonic G Series 550w as well as the Capstone-M IS. Would those be good choices?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andrew A*
> 
> Hey, I've recently been trying to pick out a new PSU for my rig. I'm looking for something between 550 and 700w, modular, and preferably Gold Plus Certified. One thing that matters a lot to me too is the noise level, though. If anybody could suggest a good PSU with a quiet fan (that will remain consistently silent while being worked) that would be great. I'm currently looking at the SeaSonic G Series 550w as well as the Capstone-M IS. Would those be good choices?


If you have a good chunk of change to spend, NCIX US has the Be Quiet Dark Power Pro P10 which is probably the best silent option you can get.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> If you have a good chunk of change to spend, NCIX US has the Be Quiet Dark Power Pro P10 which is probably the best silent option you can get.


Who makes the inside parts of that one just curious to know


----------



## Andrew A

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> If you have a good chunk of change to spend, NCIX US has the Be Quiet Dark Power Pro P10 which is probably the best silent option you can get.


I can't find that PSU on NCIX US. Could you link me please?


----------



## svenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Who makes the inside parts of that one just curious to know


According to Hardware Secrets, FSP makes the 550-750w units (based on their "Xilencer" line) and Seasonic makes the 850-1200w units (based on their X-series line).


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Who makes the inside parts of that one just curious to know


FSP, it's based on the same design as the one used in the Aurum Xilencer unit. External to FSP, most of us refer to it as Aurum DC-DC.

There are 3 different "Aurum" lines;

Aurum, which uses an Active Clamp Reset Forward design with Sync Rec & Group Regulation.

Aurum DC-DC, which uses a LLC Half Bridge with Sync Rec & DC-DC converters

& Aurum Pro which is basically the bigger beefier version of Aurum DC-DC.

The latter two designs are the good ones. Standard Aurum design is mediocre at best.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andrew A*
> 
> I can't find that PSU on NCIX US. Could you link me please?


http://us.ncix.com/products/?sku=80350&vpn=BN600&manufacture=Others


----------



## .:hybrid:.

I just ordered the Seasonic S12II SS-430GB 430w for my HD 7870XT, but I was re-reading the review about it, and wondered if anyone can clarify this:
Quote:


> The SS-430GB also features dual +12v rails each rated at 17 amps, with a total output of 360w (30 amps) across both rails simultaneously. Although this may not meet the extreme power requirements of the modern SLI/Crossfire setup, it will certainly be more than enough for any single VGA card PC system.


http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/power_supply/seasonic_s12ii_ss-430gb_430w_atx_psu/1

I believe the 7870XT needs 32A? So does this PSU support this or not?

Because my alternative would be the L8, which claims 33A combined.

Why do I only realise this stuff after I order







I think the shop is getting sick of me, I have ordered and canceled 4 times now


----------



## Belial

I see a lot of people recommend the $65 Rosewill capstone 450w. Is that really necessary? Why not get a CX430 for a general usage/gaming/overclocking build, or PC P&P silencer mk3/XFX PRO/neo eco instead? At $65 it seems a bit excessive.

I also bought the xfx pro 450w v1 for $45.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> I see a lot of people recommend the $65 Rosewill capstone 450w. Is that really necessary? Why not get a CX430 for a general usage/gaming/overclocking build, or PC P&P silencer mk3/XFX PRO/neo eco instead? At $65 it seems a bit excessive.
> 
> I also bought the xfx pro 450w v1 for $45.


If you think $65 on a PSU is a lot, then you're in for a shocker as to what quality costs.

For starters, the Rosewill unit is more efficient by a large margin. Around 5%, which doesn't contribute a lot to your energy bill, even over a year (unless you live in Hawaii) but it makes the unit generate less heat.

In smaller builds, that can be a big deal when the PSU is located right next to the CPU socket.

Like wise, it lets the fan spin at a slower/lower RPM level, allowing the unit to be quieter.

More so, CX430, NeoECO, & Rosewill Green 430 all feature inferior components and to a certain regard, build quality. Rosewill uses a full array of NCC capacitors in the unit which will last longer than the Teapo units used by the Green 430 or NeoECO and much longer than the Samxon caps of the CX430.

Silencer MK3 & XFX Pro use the same NCC caps, but again, they don't get the benefit of having that high efficiency / quiet fan.

Rosewill also offers a full arrangement of cables on the unit, so there's no lack of PCIe or SATA cables.

The last, but far less tangible benefit of the unit is it's more modern design. It excels in all aspects of the ATX guidelines. Vreg is great, ripple suppression is solid, hold-up time is proper, transients are good. Even crossloading in an unrealistic scenario (ala high 3.3v/5v load and almost no 12v load), you have solid vreg.

As I said, the performance differences are the least tangible and will not effect 99.9% of users.

On the other hand, build quality & functionality differences will easily change the users experience.


----------



## shilka

If anyone sould be interested the Rosewill Tachyon Series Tachyon-650 is 42% off over at newegg so its even cheaper then the 550 watts Tachyon

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817182272


----------



## svenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> I see a lot of people recommend the $65 Rosewill capstone 450w. Is that really necessary? Why not get a CX430 for a general usage/gaming/overclocking build, or PC P&P silencer mk3/XFX PRO/neo eco instead? At $65 it seems a bit excessive.


Because the Capstone's build/component quality is superior (Japanese capacitors from Nippon Chemi-Con), has 2x PCIe connectors, and is rated to give 444w/37A on the 12v rail @ 40°C?

Compare that to the CX430 with its Chinese/Taiwanese capacitors, single PCIe connector, and 384w/32A 12v rating @ only 30°C and the answer is pretty obvious.

Many people (myself included) believe that the additional $25 to get the Capstone (or its slightly more-expensive Seasonic counterpart, the G-Series SSR-450RM) is a good investment towards the long-term stability/longevity of a build, not to mention the convenience of not having to use a molex-to-PCIe adapter for any card more powerful than a modern 7850/660.

One more thing: There's a reason that Corsair calls the CX line the "Builder Series". It's really meant for system integrators who want the absolute least-expensive PSU that isn't a system-killer or worse, a fire hazard. I used to sell appliances for a living, and the parallels between the CX line and low-end appliances that we used to sell _en masse_ to building developers are quite obvious.

EDIT: Seems like Tater Tot hit all the key points that I was getting at before I did. That's what I get for taking 15 minutes to compose a well thought-out reply...


----------



## Belial

Quote:


> Compare that to the CX430 with its Chinese/Taiwanese capacitors, single PCIe connector, and 384w/32A 12v rating @ only 30°C and the answer is pretty obvious.


xfx pro 450w v1 has 2 pcie connectors, many cx series psu's have 2x pci, you could use an adaptor, and the pc p&p has a port for a 2nd pci-e you just need to buy the 2nd cable.

And maybe not cx430, but what about cx500, etc, that have 2 pci connectors (really, who cares about 2 x pci connectors? i mean plenty of decent enough units have 2 x connectors, im not going to pay $40 because i dont have to use an adaptor or extension of some kind, like pci to 2x pci cable).

I mean like you said, 99% of users won't be needing this, right? It's like all those people buying custom water loops to run an overclock of 4ghz on ivy bridge instead of pushing 1.55v+.

But I understand... usually the xfx pro and neo eco and such units are $39, not $49+, so for now yea i can see the capstone being a good buy. But it's not even necessary for most people, i mean just people who really push the system, right?


----------



## Tator Tot

Again, it's about the better build quality, quiet aspects, as well as the cable configuration.

SMK3 needs you to buy another cable.

XFX Pro v1 is DC'd. So you can't even get that second cable.

Like wise, most molex to PCIe adapters are crap.


----------



## Geran

What PSU would you guys recommend for 24 non-green drives (7200rpm)? It will be used in a server that's on 24/7.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geran*
> 
> What PSU would you guys recommend for 24 non-green drives (7200rpm)? It will be used in a server that's on 24/7.


Does the system support staggered spin-up of drives? What else is in the server? ATX form factor? Budget?


----------



## Geran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Does the system support staggered spin-up of drives?


All the drives will be attached to three of these (AOC-SAT2-MV8) with only the SSD attached to one of the motherboard SATA ports.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> What else is in the server?


See below:

(2) Xeon X5260
120GB SSD
5 fans
24 Barracuda HDDs
(4) 4GB ECC Register DDR2 memory sticks
Supermicro X7DWE
Supermicro SC846TQ-R900B
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> ATX form factor?


Standard ATX form factor is preferred.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Budget?


No budget as I rather be safe that I have enough power to handle all the drives at startup.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geran*
> 
> All the drives will be attached to three of these (AOC-SAT2-MV8) with only the SSD attached to one of the motherboard SATA ports.
> See below:
> 24 Barracuda HDDs
> No budget as I rather be safe that I have enough power to handle all the drives at startup.


Given it's a server, I doubt you give a damn about noise, but is that a factor at all?

Also, which Barracuda drives (so we can get actual power usage figures).

Like wise, I'd email and ask about Staggered Spin-Up on that controller card. I searched but could not find a definitive answer about it.

If it doesn't support it, you're most likely going to need a 1kw unit as the drives will probably consumer 3A on start up, each. Which comes to 864w or so, of power being used just by the drives on the 12v rail. Not including the 5v rail.

That 5v rail may limit your selection of drives, but it still leaves solid units in the running.


----------



## Geran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Given it's a server, I doubt you give a damn about noise, but is that a factor at all?


It isn't too big of a factor as it will be in my basement for now and then once my computer is finished it will be in my computer closest which will have sound proofing (including the door). Noise isn't at the top of my list right now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Also, which Barracuda drives (so we can get actual power usage figures).


Seagate ST2000DM001. From their spec sheet, it says they pull 2.5A.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Like wise, I'd email and ask about Staggered Spin-Up on that controller card. I searched but could not find a definitive answer about it.


The MV8 does not support staggered spin-up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> If it doesn't support it, you're most likely going to need a 1kw unit as the drives will probably consumer 3A on start up, each. Which comes to 864w or so, of power being used just by the drives on the 12v rail. Not including the 5v rail.
> 
> That 5v rail may limit your selection of drives, but it still leaves solid units in the running.


I was under the assumption below...

28 drives (24 + 4 overhead) at 3A = minimum 84A PSU. Also I forgot to mention I would like for the PSU to have a single +12V rail instead of separate rails if possible.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geran*
> 
> It isn't too big of a factor as it will be in my basement for now and then once my computer is finished it will be in my computer closest which will have sound proofing (including the door). Noise isn't at the top of my list right now.
> Seagate ST2000DM001. From their spec sheet, it says they pull 2.5A.
> The MV8 does not support staggered spin-up.
> I was under the assumption below...
> 
> 28 drives (24 + 4 overhead) at 3A = minimum 84A PSU. Also I forgot to mention I would like for the PSU to have a single +12V rail instead of separate rails if possible.


I'd say your best bet is the Seasonic X1250. You'll need to do up some of the Molex cables into SATA ones, but that'll be the only draw back.

Unfortunately, no PSU comes with 28 SATA connectors.


----------



## Geran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> I'd say your best bet is the Seasonic X1250. You'll need to do up some of the Molex cables into SATA ones, but that'll be the only draw back.
> 
> Unfortunately, no PSU comes with 28 SATA connectors.


Is 4A enough overhead or is that too much in your opinion?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geran*
> 
> Is 4A enough overhead or is that too much in your opinion?


I'd assume 90A peak draw at start-up. That's something most 1000w units should be able to handle.

In this case, I would over provision to a ~1200w unit just to keep things less dramatic on the unit.


----------



## Geran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> I'd assume 90A peak draw at start-up. That's something most 1000w units should be able to handle.
> 
> In this case, I would over provision to a ~1200w unit just to keep things less dramatic on the unit.


There won't be 28 drives in the server. Just the 24 HDDs plus one SSD (128GB). The reason I said 28 drives was because I was leaving myself anywhere between 8-10A as overhead.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Been looking for reviews of Xigmatek NRP-VC603, couldn't find anything on it - any knowledge of this PSU ?


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> In this case, I would over provision to a ~1200w unit just to keep things less dramatic on the unit.


On the subject of 1200W units, this Sparkle Magna Pro 1200W for $165 shipped is an FSP Aurum Pro, right? omg price, everyone buy one now?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817103089

Looks the same as Aurum Pro from the back side, wattage specs are the same, and I don't think FSP has another platform that goes that high?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> Been looking for reviews of Xigmatek NRP-VC603, couldn't find anything on it - any knowledge of this PSU ?


Hm, good question, maybe someone else knows. I'd start looking elsewhere though, based on the fact that
(1) it's so cheap it doesn't have APFC
(2) Xigmatek calls it "value" yet many of their other non-value offerings are not that great anyway


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geran*
> 
> There won't be 28 drives in the server. Just the 24 HDDs plus one SSD (128GB). The reason I said 28 drives was because I was leaving myself anywhere between 8-10A as overhead.


Like I said, a 1200w unit is going to be your best bet. The Sparkle Magna Pro linked below is actually a really good option.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> Been looking for reviews of Xigmatek NRP-VC603, couldn't find anything on it - any knowledge of this PSU ?


Very basic Solytech build.

Not a system killer but won't do full power @ 40*C. Build is very similar to this Rosewill unit, but even more barebones.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> On the subject of 1200W units, this Sparkle Magna Pro 1200W for $165 shipped is an FSP Aurum Pro, right? omg price, everyone buy one now?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817103089
> 
> Looks the same as Aurum Pro from the back side, wattage specs are the same, and I don't think FSP has another platform that goes that high?


Yes, it's Aurum Pro.

SPI is FSPs retail arm, and the Magna line is their own "special" (ala not grey box) line of PSUs. Solid unit.

FSP does have a few different 1200w designs in their library.

They made a custom one for BeQuiet that was 80+ Silver and pretty awful, it just didn't do anything right.

They had the old Everest Pro 1250w as well, it failed to impress.

The custom design for NZXT's Hale90v2 is solid though.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Aha.


----------



## Geran

Thanks for the help tater tot







.


----------



## mikeaj

Oh yeah SPI not Sparkle. And Sparkle Power (PSUs), not Sparkle Computer (video cards, etc.). I also should've figured FSP had more high-wattage stuff, considering their size as an OEM.

Thanks Tator.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Yes much appreciated.


----------



## Original Sin

That's actually a pretty sweet deal... we never get this kind of discounts in Europe. :\


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Original Sin*
> 
> That's actually a pretty sweet deal... we never get this kind of discounts in Europe. :\


Chalk it up to SPI having the worst retail presence in the US that you could imagine.

They generally ship a lot of units to newegg, and after awhile do some deep discounts to get them sold.


----------



## Belial

So in regards to the internals of PSUs, is there any difference between, say, the XFX pro 450w and 550w (lets assume v1 450w to keep things simple)? or cx 430 or cx500? I mean if they are same internals, aren't basically psu companies just selling the exact same psu as the 100w higher version, ie xfx pro core 450w vs 550w? And then just add a few cables or something?

I know wattage/amperage is meaningless, but what I'm wondering if literally like the xfx pro 450w is the same psu as the 550w. And the same im sure happens with lots of psus, like cx430 and 500, etc, i dont want to speculate but you get the idea. If this is the case, why not just buy the cheapest of same internals, basically.

More specifically, i bought an xfx pro 450w v1 for $45. I'm thinking of just selling it and getting that newegg xfx pro 550w for $39 AR, but if they are identical internally then I won't bother with the trouble (xfx pro 450w v1 has 2 pci-e cables, so no issue like that, i also heard someone say v1 has ocp whereas v2 doesnt but im not sure?).


----------



## Tator Tot

They are the same design, internally; but higher wattage units based on the same design generally have more powerful components on the inside to deal with the more powerful output.


----------



## svenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> So in regards to the internals of PSUs, is there any difference between, say, the XFX pro 450w and 550w (lets assume v1 450w to keep things simple)? or cx 430 or cx500? I mean if they are same internals, aren't basically psu companies just selling the exact same psu as the 100w higher version, ie xfx pro core 450w vs 550w? And then just add a few cables or something?
> 
> I know wattage/amperage is meaningless, but what I'm wondering if literally like the xfx pro 450w is the same psu as the 550w. And the same im sure happens with lots of psus, like cx430 and 500, etc, i dont want to speculate but you get the idea. If this is the case, why not just buy the cheapest of same internals, basically.
> 
> More specifically, i bought an xfx pro 450w v1 for $45. I'm thinking of just selling it and getting that newegg xfx pro 550w for $39 AR, but if they are identical internally then I won't bother with the trouble (xfx pro 450w v1 has 2 pci-e cables, so no issue like that, i also heard someone say v1 has ocp whereas v2 doesnt but im not sure?).


Units within the same line but with different wattages will obviously have visually-similar internal components. The thing is that the makers of those sub-components (Nippon Chemi-con, Teapo, etc.) make a wide variety of seemingly-identical (to the untrained eye) parts that are rated to different capacities, with higher-capacity parts costing more than their lower-capacity counterparts.

In short, there's more to making a 550w PSU than slapping a different label on a physically-identical 450w unit. While they use the same platform, higher-capacity parts are used within to handle the extra juice.

Note that this only holds true for models in the same brand _and_ line. A 450w model of "Brand X" may have weaker internal components than the "Brand Y", even if OEM'd by the same manufacturer. Same goes for two different 450w models from the same brand but different lines.


----------



## takealready

Thank you for creating this list. I just got the CoolerMaster Silent Pro Gold 1200. Thank you to everyone that contributed to this list.

The difference between this new CoolerMaster and my older CoolMax CUG-950B was like Night and day.

I ran some test and discovered:
1. My USB wifi adapter increased to +3 Mbps (now I'm at 10Mbps).
2. I no longer hear a loud "click" noise when I double click on the icon for my 2nd hard drive.
3. My music folder (which has over 500 songs) loads literally instantly. Before it used to take a while for it to load up.

I haven't bench marked my games yet. But see the improvements on regular desktop usage, I"m sure my crossfired 6850's will be very happy. Now I can go ahead with my new build with confidence (Triple Water cooled GTX video cards looks really appealing now).

I wish this list was hear back in 2009 when I purchased my CoolMax, that fake 950 watt (but really 700 watt) PSU would have never powered three different rigs.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *takealready*
> 
> Thank you for creating this list. I just got the CoolerMaster Silent Pro Gold 1200. Thank you to everyone that contributed to this list.
> 
> The difference between this new CoolerMaster and my older CoolMax CUG-950B was like Night and day.
> 
> I ran some test and discovered:
> 1. My USB wifi adapter increased to +3 Mbps (now I'm at 10Mbps).
> 2. I no longer hear a loud "click" noise when I double click on the icon for my 2nd hard drive.
> 3. My music folder (which has over 500 songs) loads literally instantly. Before it used to take a while for it to load up.
> 
> I haven't bench marked my games yet. But see the improvements on regular desktop usage, I"m sure my crossfired 6850's will be very happy. Now I can go ahead with my new build with confidence (Triple Water cooled GTX video cards looks really appealing now).
> 
> I wish this list was hear back in 2009 when I purchased my CoolMax, that fake 950 watt (but really 700 watt) PSU would have never powered three different rigs.


Its a good PSU but a bit overkill for a 2 way crossfire setup

Anyway at least you have power enough to power just about anything now


----------



## Belial

edit: so should i try to sell off the xfx pro 450w v1 for ~$40 on ebay and try to buy the newegg xfx pro 550w, or what? I mean it's not much trouble, I think I'm just going to do that if the 550w is better.


----------



## Belial

actually I might be able to get a rosewill capstone 550w modular for $40-50, or a rosewill capstone 450w for $44. I think I might do that instead.

Now i'm assuming that'd be worth the trouble of just reselling off the xfx pro 450w for ~$30 after shipping lol.

I just need to know, will rosewill cover an RMA if it's used (i see their official policy is no, but practically, what happens?).


----------



## Tator Tot

They won't, requires a receipt.


----------



## Belial

I have a $20 off coupon for ebay (and newegg sells on ebay too).

So my thinking here, is sell the xfx pro 450w I bought for $45, on ebay for ~$25 after shipping.

Then buy either:
rosewill capstone 450w $44 (from [email protected], so it'd actually be covered)
rosewill capstone 550w $40-50 (from random guy, but he has the original newegg receipt).

I think I'll go with the 550w, even if it's $6 more. hey, modular so whatever. If I have the original receipt, then that should be covered under warranty.


----------



## takealready

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Its a good PSU but a bit overkill for a 2 way crossfire setup
> 
> Anyway at least you have power enough to power just about anything now


I agree it is overkill for 6850 crossfire.

But,...

I'm hoping to get Three GTX 670 with my next build. I will also be getting three 22" 1680 x 1050 monitors, so this power right now is overkill. But by June it'll be "just right". I also plan on water cooling the three GPU's.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *takealready*
> 
> I agree it is overkill for 6850 crossfire.
> 
> But,...
> 
> I'm hoping to get Three GTX 670 with my next build. I will also be getting three 22" 1680 x 1050 monitors, so this power right now is overkill. But by June it'll be "just right". I also plan on water cooling the three GPU's.


May i ask why you would go for 3 1680 x 1050 monitors when you can buy even a good 27 inch 2560x1440 monitor for around 700-750$ US the korean 2560x1440 monitors are even cheaper then that


----------



## takealready

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> May i ask why you would go for 3 1680 x 1050 monitors when you can buy even a good 27 inch 2560x1440 monitor for around 700-750$ US the korean 2560x1440 monitors are even cheaper then that


The only answer I could give you is, Once you've used NV Surround or Eyefinity you'll understand.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *takealready*
> 
> The only answer I could give you is, Once you've used NV Surround or Eyefinity you'll understand.


Have seen both at friends am not impressed i prefere one single good high resolution monitor over multiple lower resolutions monitors

But hey to each their own am not going to judge what others may or may not like


----------



## Belial

Okay so right now i have a brand new:
cx600
xfx core 450w pro
rosewill capstone 550w modular

From what I understand, cx600 is cwt or something? Lower quality unit, like cx500, just a few inside bits are upgraded? I've had 2 cx500's derate with faulty LEDs so I don't like them (It's still not clear to me if the cx500 is a piece of crap for derating when the LEDs blew out, i think both of them got too much voltage and shorted out or whatever, or, if it's an amazing PSU for not taking down my entire system in the process). Then the xfx core 450w is a seasonic m12iib, a really high quality unit, the xfx pro series being the best PSUs under $50, by far and away (pc p&p 400w is same unit and caps).

Then, apparently, the rosewill capstone is way ahead of all of these... I'm not sure how far ahead it is, but just heard it was.

Can anyone explain the tangible benefits and costs?



Secondly, can someone explain what these powers mean? I'm obviously aware that 12v readouts, power ratings, etc, are inaccurate, but vcore in software is inaccurate too, but it's still within the ballpark. So are these power readings accurate at all? If they are inaccurate, what are they supposed to represent? Is my CPU's cores consumption at 103w, or 103w+112w=215w?

Finally, can I use a multimeter to test power consumption on my power supply? What can I do with my DMM to my psu? I've heard people can test the 3.3, 5v, 12v lines on the PSU by sticking black on black, red on line of power - how exactly is that done? Can I do it when the computer is on, like I just stick the needles into the motherboard connector while it's on? Or what?


----------



## svenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> Okay so right now i have a brand new:
> cx600 | xfx core 450w pro | rosewill capstone 550w modular
> 
> From what I understand, cx600 is cwt or something? Lower quality unit, like cx500, just a few inside bits are upgraded? I've had 2 cx500's derate with faulty LEDs so I don't like them (It's still not clear to me if the cx500 is a piece of crap for derating when the LEDs blew out, i think both of them got too much voltage and shorted out or whatever, or, if it's an amazing PSU for not taking down my entire system in the process). Then the xfx core 450w is a seasonic m12iib, a really high quality unit, the xfx pro series being the best PSUs under $50, by far and away (pc p&p 400w is same unit and caps).
> 
> Then, apparently, the rosewill capstone is way ahead of all of these... I'm not sure how far ahead it is, but just heard it was. Can anyone explain the tangible benefits and costs?


Yeah, the CX600 is based on the CWT DSA-II platform (just like the CX500 but with slightly higher capacity) and is pretty "meh". The XFX is based on the Seasonic S12II platform and is somewhat better (but nowhere near as good as Seasonic's G-Series and X-Series units). The Rosewill is based on Super Flower's "Golden Green" platform, and is a quantum leap above both aforementioned units in efficiency and build quality. It's comparable to the Seasonic G-Series, give or take.

One of the tangible benefits of a higher-end unit is a better fan therein. The CX600 uses a Yate Loon fan, the XFX uses an ADDA, and the Capstone uses a fan from Globe. As you can imagine, the higher-end the model, the better the fan (in terms of noise and longevity). None of them are as good as Sanyo Denki ones, but you'd have to get an X-Series for that.

Another benefit is greater stability. Higher-end models have better components and usually are better at staying tightly-regulated. However, all 3 models in question are _at worst_ decent respectable models, and as such should stay within ATX specs at all times.

The most tangible benefit is power consumption and its accompanying cost. The Rosewill model is 80-PLUS Gold rated, and will consume 5-6% less electricity from the wall outlet than either the XFX and Corsair models (both of which are 80-PLUS Bronze rated) when under an identical load. Over time, the incremental savings in power use from buying a more-efficient model will more than likely pay for the cost differential over the less-efficient models that have lower up-front purchase costs.


----------



## dogbiscuit

What about this one here - anything evil to be noted ?

http://www.extremeoverclocking.com/reviews/cases/Akasa_AK-P650FF_1.html

Says here "The Akasa PowerPlus 650W has totally blown away my expectations! For the enthusiast that demands a serious power supply, look no further. "


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> What about this one here - anything evil to be noted ?
> 
> http://www.extremeoverclocking.com/reviews/cases/Akasa_AK-P650FF_1.html
> 
> Says here "The Akasa PowerPlus 650W has totally blown away my expectations! For the enthusiast that demands a serious power supply, look no further. "


It's a solid, Enhance made unit. Loud though.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> [...]
> 
> 
> Secondly, can someone explain what these powers mean? I'm obviously aware that 12v readouts, power ratings, etc, are inaccurate, but vcore in software is inaccurate too, but it's still within the ballpark. So are these power readings accurate at all? If they are inaccurate, what are they supposed to represent? Is my CPU's cores consumption at 103w, or 103w+112w=215w?
> 
> Finally, can I use a multimeter to test power consumption on my power supply? What can I do with my DMM to my psu? I've heard people can test the 3.3, 5v, 12v lines on the PSU by sticking black on black, red on line of power - how exactly is that done? Can I do it when the computer is on, like I just stick the needles into the motherboard connector while it's on? Or what?


I'm just guessing here, but those figures in the top grouping (P_out max 103.875W and Power input max 112.500) very highly imply that 112.5W was input into the VRM, 103.875W delivered to the CPU. So 8.625W lost in the VRMs, for a pretty typical 92.3% efficiency. Looks like that number is for power delivered on VCore.

The second section looks like iGPU voltage and power. The third and fourth have +5V input and seem to be for RAM and I/O (memory controller, PCIe), respectively.

As for whether or not any of these are accurate, beats me.

I wouldn't bother measuring +3.3V with the power supply on, as the pins you're looking for are in the motherboard ATX connector. I guess if you really want to jam the leads in... With the system on you can easily probe an unused molex for +12V (yellow) and +5V (red) to ground (black).


----------



## dogbiscuit

Sadly, I got the wrong review - what I wanted was the Akasa _Essential_ not the PowerPlus.

Can't find anything for the Akasa Essential 650W - but I would guess they are more of an entry level type unit.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> Sadly, I got the wrong review - what I wanted was the Akasa _Essential_ not the PowerPlus.
> 
> Can't find anything for the Akasa Essential 650W - but I would guess they are more of an entry level type unit.


Are you sure you have the right unit, their essential line doesn't go up that high.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Possible Amazon got the name wrong, but

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Akasa-Essential-Power-Supply-AK-P650AG01/dp/B00BDKCXFG/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1364273852&sr=8-3

maybe it's new - I couldn't find reviews for anything over 350W


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> Possible Amazon got the name wrong, but
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Akasa-Essential-Power-Supply-AK-P650AG01/dp/B00BDKCXFG/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1364273852&sr=8-3
> 
> maybe it's new - I couldn't find reviews for anything over 350W


It's an Essential Plus, and older line. The just retired Essential line only went up to 350w.

The "ES Power" which is essentially the newer line of the Essential Line goes up to 600w, it's a mix of decent & meh.

350, 450, & 550 units are XHY made and pretty much just "passable."

600w is Andyson, and it's decent but the caps are worthless.

The Essential Plus 650w is a meh FSP unit.


----------



## svenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> Possible Amazon got the name wrong, but
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Akasa-Essential-Power-Supply-AK-P650AG01/dp/B00BDKCXFG/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1364273852&sr=8-3
> 
> maybe it's new - I couldn't find reviews for anything over 350W


I think it's just the opposite and is discontinued.

The reason I say this is that I went to Akasa's primary and UK sites (same content), and in the "Standard" power supply page they had some similarly-named new models at 550w and 600w that have model numbers that indicate a newer series than the PSU in question (AG01 vs AG8).


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svenge*
> 
> I think it's just the opposite and is discontinued.
> 
> The reason I say this is that I went to Akasa's primary and UK sites (same content), and in the "Standard" power supply page they had some similarly-named new models at 550w and 600w that have model numbers that indicate a newer series than the PSU in question (AG01 vs AG8).


You've nailed it, the unit he's talking about is like 5 years old now.


----------



## dogbiscuit

No I don't fancy an old model. You certainly know your PSU's.


----------



## shilka

Is there anyone here who knows anything about LC Power i found out they are made by some company called Shenzhen Chi Yuan not much other then that

Is it something you stay the hell away from or are they alright?

Had a LC Power PSU back in 2007 and it sucked


----------



## svenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Is there anyone here who knows anything about LC Power i found out they are made by some company called Shenzhen Chi Yuan not much other then that
> 
> Is it something you stay the hell away from or are they alright?
> 
> Had a LC Power PSU back in 2007 and it sucked


According to RealHardTechX, LC Power's PSUs are actually made by Andyson, CWT, Great Wall, and Huntkey depending on the line. I think you can make your conclusions based on that.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svenge*
> 
> According to RealHardTechX, LC Power's PSUs are actually made by Andyson, CWT, Great Wall, and Huntkey depending on the line. I think you can make your conclusions based on that.


I had one back in 2007 and every time i turned on AA in games the PC would crash the reason the PSU did not have enough amps to power a 8800 GTX with AA on

Thanks i will be saving that link

It was the LC Power Arkangel 850 watts one of the early ones


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I had one back in 2007 and every time i turned on AA in games the PC would crash the reason the PSU did not have enough amps to power a 8800 GTX with AA on
> 
> Thanks i will be saving that link
> 
> It was the LC Power Arkangel 850 watts one of the early ones


The original Arkangle from 2007 was a CWT PSH unit, based on the same design as the one used by Corsair in their TX750 unit. It was a multi-rail unit, and I think the documentation was poor on it.

So you may have had one rail loaded up too much and you were causing OCP to trip.

That's pure speculation, and nothing against OCP. Just a poorly designed unit (as it did have very low, even for the times, OCP trip points; as well as poor documentation.)


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> The original Arkangle from 2007 was a CWT PSH unit, based on the same design as the one used by Corsair in their TX750 unit. It was a multi-rail unit, and I think the documentation was poor on it.
> So you may have had one rail loaded up too much and you were causing OCP to trip.
> 
> That's pure speculation, and nothing against OCP. Just a poorly designed unit (as it did have very low, even for the times, OCP trip points; as well as poor documentation.)


I knew jack about PSU´s or pretty much anything back then

Funny enough i have been around computer since the age of 3 that 23 years but i never really knew anything about hardware untill 5 years ago and i still learn something new almost everyday


----------



## dogbiscuit

OMG, I put both my HD 5850's into my comp to see how they would fit, and the second one obscures most of the SATA ports. What a bad design !!!!

So I'm wondering if those cables that have the plugs at right angles would fit behind the card or am I stuck with just two SATA ports ?

I suppose two ports is enough.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> OMG, I put both my HD 5850's into my comp to see how they would fit, and the second one obscures most of the SATA ports. What a bad design !!!!
> 
> So I'm wondering if those cables that have the plugs at right angles would fit behind the card or am I stuck with just two SATA ports ?
> 
> I suppose two ports is enough.


What board is it?


----------



## dogbiscuit

I do apologise, I should have said - Z77DS3H
I like it very much, but I think putting the ports there was a bit careless.
A long video card with a double width cooler covers 3 out if the 5 ports.


----------



## mikeaj

Seeing how the board doesn't support x8/x8 and the second slot is PCIe 2.0 with x4 electrical lanes through the PCH, I guess they don't really expect you to populate the second slot with a long double-slot graphics card. Still it's a bit cheap, maybe an oversight, but maybe not really.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> I do apologise, I should have said - Z77DS3H
> I like it very much, but I think putting the ports there was a bit careless.
> A long video card with a double width cooler covers 3 out if the 5 ports.


Without changing your board, you're stuck. You'd only be able to add in 2 right angle connectors, at most.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Yeah guess I'll get a couple of right angle cables and see how it fits.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Would the x4 slot bottleneck a HD5850 - I've been googling around and as usual the internet is confused and confusing.
Best account I found was this for HD5870 which gives performance in the x4 slot as 95%
I could live with that.

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/HD_5870_PCI-Express_Scaling/25.html


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> Would the x4 slot bottleneck a HD5850 - I've been googling around and as usual the internet is confused and confusing.
> Best account I found was this for HD5870 which gives performance in the x4 slot as 95%
> I could live with that.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/HD_5870_PCI-Express_Scaling/25.html


It will bottleneck the card in Crossfire, not a huge amount. At worst, around 10%.

It's still recommended to get a new board.


----------



## karupt

Hi guys,

My current PSU is loud as hell and I'm looking for a new one. I believe I have narrowed it down to the Corsair AX650 and Seasonic X-400 fanless platinum edition. Both are for around $120.

I am aiming for near silence, although I am concerned the x-400 will not be enough for my system.

I have an AMD x4 955 black edition
550ti
3 hard drives
8gb ddr3

If the X-400 was not enough, that is why I am looking at the AX650, which I also aim to use in a future multi gpu rig.


----------



## mikeaj

X-400 is enough, but at the kinds of loads you're looking at, the AX650 would certainly be quieter than the hard drives and graphics card (unless maybe you have an aftermarket cooler on that, but then still most likely).


----------



## svenge

The GTX 550 Ti has a TDP of 115w, and the Phenom II x4 955 BE has a stock TDP of 125w. If you're not OCing either component, then an X-400 will undoubtedly be just fine. If you're heavily overclocking the CPU, then it _may_ be a problem.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svenge*
> 
> The GTX 550 Ti has a TDP of 115w, and the Phenom II x4 955 BE has a stock TDP of 125w. If you're not OCing either component, then an X-400 will undoubtedly be just fine. If you're heavily overclocking the CPU, then it _may_ be a problem.


TDP doesn't correlate to power draw.


----------



## ErOR

I'm looking at getting a new PSU for my system since the Zalman died some time ago and I just been saving up for a good PSU.

I was going to get Silverstone Strider ST75F-P 750W which was recommended for me but now I have a bit biger budget and am thinking if I should go for the Silverstone Strider ST85F-G Evolution 850W. I plan to crossfire 6950/70s, maybe even try trifire for fun.

The thing is that Silverstone come with a 3 year warranty which in my book ain't enough.

Here in NZ the choices are extremely limited and only the more known brands are available here. The 850W Gold costs $250NZD which basically is my limit.

Here is a local site which basically shows what PSU are available for purchase, where and for how much. Can anyone recommend something better?

http://pricespy.co.nz/category.php?k=436

EDIT: The Seasonic X-760 looks good!


----------



## svenge

Wow, the pricing for you Kiwis is brutal! Anyhow, let's see what I can do.

At the very upper limit of your price range, the NZD $240 Seasonic X-760 is a much better unit for the price and has a 5-year warranty.

There's also the NZD $250 Corsair HX750 V2, which has a 7-year warranty.


----------



## Original Sin

They aren't "much better" than the Strider Plus 750, in fact the HX V2 isn't better in any way really.

3-way CrossFire is senseless if that is a gaming system, and unless you're an avid bencher (which I doubt) or you're running distributed computing software (like Bitcoin Mining), I would advise against it. Anyhow, seeing what's available and at what prices, I would say the Aurum Pro line from FSP offers the best value for money and If you're dead set on overkill, then the Aurum Pro 850W or Aurum Pro 1000W would make great buys (compared to all other excellent, comparable units available there).


----------



## ErOR

FSP Aurum Pro 850w it is, it's even cheaper than the Seasonic X-760


----------



## mikeaj

On the subject of Aurum, what's Aurum S, and is it different than normal Aurum?

http://www.fsplifestyle.com/series.php?LID=1&SID=311
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817104172
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817104173
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817104174

They tout FSP MIA and ErP 2013 compliance, but those are features of original Aurum too, right? I checked rail distribution on the 400W, and it's the same as the old Aurum, and the units look pretty similar in layout, from what can be seen on newegg shots. Only obvious difference is missing the gold trim, unless I missed something.

Also good lord, their website: Aurum, Aurum S, Aurum CM, Aurum Pro, Aurum Xilenser, Aurum 92+. lol


----------



## Original Sin

It does look like a repackaged Aurum, it's too cheap to a Xilenser variation.... my bet would be Aurum/CM, same group regulated secondary, same issues associated with it.... but at least they got the connectivity right.


----------



## Baghi

Hi there,

I currently have an FSP Epsilon 80Plus 600W I would like to know how does this unit compete against today's basic power supplies like Corsair CX600M, Antec EA-650 Green and such. I know mine isn't modular but if I recall correctly CX600 is also an old unit (might be better than mine). I'm basically looking for reviews from you for my personal satisfaction. I also have a chance and budget to buy a bronze rated unit if the switch worth the investment. These are couple of options I have: CM Silent Pro M2 620, Xigmatek NRP-PC602. Please note that electricity isn't too expensive here where I live like other parts of the world.

Thanks.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> On the subject of Aurum, what's Aurum S, and is it different than normal Aurum?
> 
> http://www.fsplifestyle.com/series.php?LID=1&SID=311
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817104172
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817104173
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817104174
> 
> They tout FSP MIA and ErP 2013 compliance, but those are features of original Aurum too, right? I checked rail distribution on the 400W, and it's the same as the old Aurum, and the units look pretty similar in layout, from what can be seen on newegg shots. Only obvious difference is missing the gold trim, unless I missed something.
> 
> Also good lord, their website: Aurum, Aurum S, Aurum CM, Aurum Pro, Aurum Xilenser, Aurum 92+. lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Original Sin*
> 
> It does look like a repackaged Aurum, it's too cheap to a Xilenser variation.... my bet would be Aurum/CM, same group regulated secondary, same issues associated with it.... but at least they got the connectivity right.


Aurum S is a slight redesign to the original Aurum platform ( ACRF w/ Sync Rec & Group Reg secondary.)

FSP's proprietary controller was tweaked for the 5th time to improve the 12v regulation & fan speed curve. Last I heard they were talking about a semi-passive mode to be included but I guess that got chopped.

These new units are also single 12v rails, instead of multi-rail units.

They also boosted the 5vSB rail to 3A from 2-2.5A on most units. Not a huge change but worth noting none the less.

These are also EuRP Lot 10 certified, up to the 2013 specification. This is something the original Aurum's did not have. They did comply with the old EuRP standard for under 1w power consumption at idle state. Now it's 0.5w, again, a small tweak and not a huge difference.

They re-did the APFC circuit as well so it should be 0.99% instead of 0.90%

Honestly, not a bad refresh. At $70 for the 400w, I'd just stick with the Seasonic G360 though. FSP's only advantage is the use of a Protechnic FDB fan instead of the ball bearing ADDA used by Seasonic.

Secondary caps are most likely Capxon as well. I wasn't told about the secondary caps though, so I can't say for sure.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baghi*
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> I currently have an FSP Epsilon 80Plus 600W I would like to know how does this unit compete against today's basic power supplies like Corsair CX600M, Antec EA-650 Green and such. I know mine isn't modular but if I recall correctly CX600 is also an old unit (might be better than mine). I'm basically looking for reviews from you for my personal satisfaction. I also have a chance and budget to buy a bronze rated unit if the switch worth the investment. These are couple of options I have: CM Silent Pro M2 620, Xigmatek NRP-PC602. Please note that electricity isn't too expensive here where I live like other parts of the world.
> 
> Thanks.


Corsair CX600M & Antec EA-650 Green are improved in both the efficiency & regulation side of things. They're have better ripple & noise control to boot.

Like wise, they are built a lot better than the old Epsilon units.

On the other hand, for your options I'd pick up the Silent Pro M2. It's a slightly better built unit than the HEC made Xigmatek. Performance is about on par with each. Cooler Master, on the other hand, gives you the modular option and has a solid cable configuration for it's output capacity.

Like wise, it has a 5 year warranty in most places of the world.


----------



## Baghi

So basically you're saying it's worth the jump although my existing FSP unit is working fine?







Xigmatek NRP-PC602 and CM Silent Pro M2 has about $35 (converted currency) price difference; the Silent Pro being expensive.
Also, what are your thoughts on the Epsilon I have? HardwareHeaven reviewed this unit in late 2k8, considering 2013 can you list the pros and cos please?







I got this for like $60 new last year.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baghi*
> 
> So basically you're saying it's worth the jump although my existing FSP unit is working fine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xigmatek NRP-PC602 and CM Silent Pro M2 has about $35 (converted currency) price difference; the Silent Pro being expensive.
> Also, what are your thoughts on the Epsilon I have? HardwareHeaven reviewed this unit in late 2k8, considering 2013 can you list the pros and cos please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got this for like $60 new last year.


It's a poorly built & poor performing unit.

I'd still go for the CM unit.


----------



## Baghi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> It's a poorly built & poor performing unit.
> 
> I'd still go for the CM unit.


Thanks, CM Silent Pro Gold 600W is also available for $20 more do you recommend it over Silent Pro M2 620?


----------



## Original Sin

Yes, it's a nice Enhance unit, the output quality could be better... but apart from that, the unit does everything else right.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Aurum S is a slight redesign to the original Aurum platform ( ACRF w/ Sync Rec & Group Reg secondary.)
> [...]


Oh okay, figures, given cost and the new product name, that it would be a slight upgrade. I guess it's a "not Aurum".









Thanks.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Oh okay, figures, given cost and the new product name, that it would be a slight upgrade. I guess it's a "not Aurum".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


No prob.

We should see some reviews pop up in the EU. Probably not the US except maybe Hardware Secrets.

FSP said that EU pricing would be more competitive on these units as well, as they wanted a bigger & focused push in that market.


----------



## XhorM13

Anyone have any opinions on the OCZ StealthXStream 700w PSU? I got it about 2~3 years ago or so, havent had it failing anything at all. Just read that a 650w can crossfire 2x 7870...seems I went completel overkill on the PSU. (Got it for a 60%-70% 6h or 12hour store discount).


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XhorM13*
> 
> Anyone have any opinions on the OCZ StealthXStream 700w PSU? I got it about 2~3 years ago or so, havent had it failing anything at all. Just read that a 650w can crossfire 2x 7870...seems I went completel overkill on the PSU. (Got it for a 60%-70% 6h or 12hour store discount).


It's an old, poor performing FSP unit.

Somewhat poorly built as well.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XhorM13*
> 
> Anyone have any opinions on the OCZ StealthXStream 700w PSU? I got it about 2~3 years ago or so, havent had it failing anything at all. Just read that a 650w can crossfire 2x 7870...seems I went completel overkill on the PSU. (Got it for a 60%-70% 6h or 12hour store discount).


Its not very good or well made get rid of it as soon as you can

Will probably die or blow before it gets anywhere near 700 watts

I am not 100% sure but i think its one of the Epsilon platforms which FSP used if it is then its trash


----------



## XhorM13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> It's an old, poor performing FSP unit.
> Somewhat poorly built as well.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Its not very good or well made get rid of it as soon as you can
> 
> Will probably die or blow before it gets anywhere near 700 watts
> 
> I am not 100% sure but i think its one of the Epsilon platforms which FSP used if it is then its trash


Damn...Gonna have to get another one on sale then...Tho it hasnt shown any bad signs or anything for the years I've been using it, used it on both AMD and Intel build.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XhorM13*
> 
> Damn...Gonna have to get another one on sale then...Tho it hasnt shown any bad signs or anything for the years I've been using it, used it on both AMD and Intel build.


If you put a load on it say less then 450-500 watts then its fine above that the risk that it will die or blow rises to a point where if you put a heavy load on

Short version buy a new PSU


----------



## shilka

Anyone has any info about the Logisys 575 watts PSU?

I tried finding info about it but found nothing


----------



## Baghi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Original Sin*
> 
> Yes, it's a nice Enhance unit, the output quality could be better... but apart from that, the unit does everything else right.


Hi, was too busy and thanks (to you and Tator) for the reply. I'm starting to like the be quite! Dark Pro 10 550W, your thoughts on it? How would you rate this and the Silent Pro Gold, xx/10...?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Anyone has any info about the Logisys 575 watts PSU?
> 
> I tried finding info about it but found nothing


Very poorly built unit from a no-name chinese factory. I think it was XHY Tech but I can't recall off the top of my head.

Either way, there's no proper transient filter, it's barely a 250w unit inside, and the cabling is all thin (20AWG)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baghi*
> 
> Hi, was too busy and thanks (to you and Tator) for the reply. I'm starting to like the be quite! Dark Pro 10 550W, your thoughts on it? How would you rate this and the Silent Pro Gold, xx/10...?


DPP P10 550w is a better unit in all regards.


----------



## dr/owned

^^ I use a Logisys PSU for my bench power supply (for electronics projects that might need 3.3, 5, or 12V). Threw on some 10W resistors to meet the minimal load requirements, but seems to work OK for that. However, I wouldn't trust a $15 power supply for running an actual computer.


----------



## Baghi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> DPP P10 550w is a better unit in all regards.


Dang! The availability is a huge letdown. I'll have to import it overseas which will result in absolutely no warranty coverage.







Can you please share store link of above said PSU?

According to my calculations this PSU (www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817182262 - also modular + 2x 6-2 pin PEG connectors; doesn't look as good looking though) will come at $135 before reaching my doorsteps (same warranty issue).


----------



## Tator Tot

I wouldn't import a unit if you have no chance at warranty. Stick with a unit like the SIlent Pro Gold if it gives you warranty coverage.


----------



## dogbiscuit

This new Silverstone 600W is doing OK with my crossfire hd5850's on max - thanks for your advice sir!


----------



## shilka

I am talking to another user and he has this PSU and i cant find any info about it can anyone help?

Thanks


----------



## Baghi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> I wouldn't import a unit if you have no chance at warranty. Stick with a unit like the SIlent Pro Gold if it gives you warranty coverage.


Alright, so Silent Pro it is then. SP M2 620 at $100 or SP Gold 600 for $120.


----------



## KingT

After 4 and half years I've finally get around to change my PSU.

My old *Cooler Master Real Power M620* has been trough at least 4 rigs over past 5 years and has really served me well (even ran a powerhog GTX480 overclocked w/o any issues).

I have got myself a *Seasonic G Series 550W (SS-550G)* PSU and I hope it would serve me as good as CM unit.









CHEERS..


----------



## Original Sin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I am talking to another user and he has this PSU and i cant find any info about it can anyone help?
> 
> Thanks


No name trash inside.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baghi*
> 
> Alright, so Silent Pro it is then. SP M2 620 at $100 or SP Gold 600 for $120.


Silent Pro Gold.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT*
> 
> After 4 and half years I've finally get around to change my PSU.
> 
> My old *Cooler Master Real Power M620* has been trough at least 4 rigs over past 5 years and has really served me well (even ran a powerhog GTX480 overclocked w/o any issues).
> 
> I have got myself a *Seasonic G Series 550W (SS-550G)* PSU and I hope it would serve me as good as CM unit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


Excellent choice, enjoy your new HW!


----------



## shilka

Thanks will tell him that


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I am talking to another user and he has this PSU and i cant find any info about it can anyone help?
> 
> Thanks


As Sin said, it's underbuilt no-name trash.

Send it off to an eCycle place and get rid of it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baghi*
> 
> Alright, so Silent Pro it is then. SP M2 620 at $100 or SP Gold 600 for $120.


Silent Pro Gold is a better unit. It's worth the extra $20.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT*
> 
> After 4 and half years I've finally get around to change my PSU.
> 
> My old *Cooler Master Real Power M620* has been trough at least 4 rigs over past 5 years and has really served me well (even ran a powerhog GTX480 overclocked w/o any issues).
> 
> I have got myself a *Seasonic G Series 550W (SS-550G)* PSU and I hope it would serve me as good as CM unit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


That's the perfect time to change when you buy a good unit.

I ran a Corsair VX550 for 5 years (basically since launch) and it's only now that I'm looking at picking up a gold or platinum unit for my rig to replace it.

VX550 still works great, but it's a louder & less efficient unit.


----------



## Baghi

Thanks guys.


----------



## shilka

*


----------



## shilka

Is there anyone here who knows anything about the OEM Andyson it seems many of the more crappy PSU´s come from Andyson so i am looking for more info

HEC
Great Wall
Enhance Electronics

Those seem to be more of the same thing if anyone could help me out so i could learn more i would be happy thanks


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Andyson can make good PSUs. They just work with crappy companies (like Raidmax).

HEC can make good PSUs. They just don't.

Enhance used to make good PSUs. Now they're meh.

Great Wall does make good PSUs, performance-wise. Build quality is kind of iffy, but hey, it's owned by the People's Republic so whatcha gonna do?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*
> 
> Andyson can make good PSUs. They just work with crappy companies (like Raidmax).
> 
> HEC can make good PSUs. They just don't.
> 
> Enhance used to make good PSUs. Now they're meh.
> 
> Great Wall does make good PSUs, performance-wise. Build quality is kind of iffy, but hey, it's owned by the People's Republic so whatcha gonna do?


Could you go more into details about Andyson it seems that is the company i most often run into when i look at crappy PSU´s do they even make anything good and what are the bad ones?

Thank you

Most of my info comes from here http://www.realhardtechx.com/index_archivos/Page2961.htm


----------



## mikeaj

They have a gajillion designs. The problem is that most companies are using the cheap ones. Some are pretty good; the main thing people rag on is that they rarely seem to hit the actual efficiency numbers claimed, but losing a couple points of efficiency is not really a big deal.

See here, regarding some older series:
http://www.jonnyguru.com/forums/showthread.php?t=8414
http://www.jonnyguru.com/forums/showthread.php?t=8028

I think their website kind of lists their series in very rough order of quality (worst at bottom):
http://www.andysonet.com/products.php?lang=en&class_name=Power+Supply&st_page=0


----------



## shilka

To tell the truth i had never even heard of Andyson untill a few days ago it seems there is a lot of PSU makers that i have never heard of such as the likes of ATNG as well as the ones i name above

I am really interested to learn more about these little known brands/companies so if anyone can tell me more i would be glad thanks

I like to know both about what is crap and what is good


----------



## mikeaj

I think every company you mentioned, except maybe Great Wall, is a relatively large OEM maker of computer power supplies. All these outfits can make a fairly wide range of products, from good to bad. And they can always "cost-down" an existing design to meet a lower price point by skimping on parts, if asked to. Most are willing to do so.


----------



## Tator Tot

At the end of the day, even great companies can make poor products.

We've seen poor Seasonic's before, because that is what someone was willing to pay for (Arctic Cooling 550w's to be specific.) Like wise, I've even seen a few poor delta's, as folks skimped out on parts like capacitors and undersized the primaries as well as using basically tin-foil for the secondaries.

I don't hold Andyson with high regard, as the only company willing to do anything with them was BFG and that was 5 years ago with units like the ES-800.

The one thing I will say is that you should never group Enhance Electronics in with HEC or Andyson; as those two companies are on a tier below Enhance.

While their last two 80+ Gold platforms haven't set the world on fire, they've done much better than what HEC or Andyson offers. Like wise, they're almost always well built units.

Enhance is a pretty big OEM in the server market.


----------



## Original Sin

Indeed, I wouldn't put Enhance in the same boat with CWT, nvm Andyson/HEC. Enhance has made some exceptional units in the past, and they are easily capable or doing it again (they're in the top 3 world wide, size wise, so R&D resources should easily surpass those of Seasonic, Super Flower, and similar others).


----------



## KingT

Yeah, Enhance made my CM Real Power M620, it has served me well for almost 5 years w/o any issues, so thumbs up for Enhance









I have also seen numbers from testing of M620, it has managed to produce almost 700W on 12V+ rail in overload torture test before it has safely shut down itself, even though it's rated for 516W on 12V+ (combined).

CHEERS..


----------



## shilka

Okey so from what i have understood so far

Great Wall = okey but quality control all over the map

HEC = they can make something good they just dont feel like it

Andyson = some of them good but nobody really use any of their good designs

Enhance = overall not that bad with some bad ones here and there

Did i understand any of it correctly?

Also came across Seventeam / ATNG / Sirtec / Impervio / Topower again someone i have never heard of or knows about


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Impervio used to be top of the line; they were the last company to make PSUs in Taiwan instead of the PRC. Enermax bought them back in like 2007 I believe? The factory and a lot of staff got liquidated, but I think most of the engineers stayed with Enermax.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*
> 
> Impervio used to be top of the line; they were the last company to make PSUs in Taiwan instead of the PRC. Enermax bought them back in like 2007 I believe? The factory and a lot of staff got liquidated, but I think most of the engineers stayed with Enermax.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


Yes i have heard that Impervio is pretty good some of the OCZ fatal1ty is made by them

What about the likes of Chicony Power Tech / Seventeam / ATNG / Sirtec / Topower

I know a litte about ATNG and Sirtec but that is very little


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Seventeam are slimy. I've met them. I thought they could still make decent low-end and mid-range stuff, but based on my meeting with them and word on the street, they are no longer good.

Sirtec became Sirfa became Highpower. They make good stuff.

ATNG is a good mid-range supplier, and they're working on high end.

Topower used to be one of the names to beat. They've been steadily declining, and now they no longer even make PSUs, just work as a middleman. The last Topower I reviewed was a Leadman timebomb, scored negative points
Steer clear of Topower for now until they get their crap together.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*
> 
> Seventeam are slimy. I've met them. I thought they could still make decent low-end and mid-range stuff, but based on my meeting with them and word on the street, they are no longer good.
> 
> Sirtec became Sirfa became Highpower. They make good stuff.
> 
> ATNG is a good mid-range supplier, and they're working on high end.
> 
> Topower used to be one of the names to beat. They've been steadily declining, and now they no longer even make PSUs, just work as a middleman. The last Topower I reviewed was a Leadman timebomb, scored negative points
> Steer clear of Topower for now until they get their crap together.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


This is very good info thank you

So at the bottom we have Seventeam / HEC / Topower as the not so great


----------



## Tator Tot

It really depends on who's callin the shots.

The biggest faults with some of those companies, are their own lack of initiative to compete on a performance level in the market.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> It really depends on who's callin the shots.
> 
> The biggest faults with some of those companies, are their own lack of initiative to compete on a performance level in the market.


Yes but some of them most surely be more crappy then some of the others

I would just like to get a better idea on the not so great so i can help people stay clear of the not so great PSU´s


----------



## Tator Tot

You just need to check reviews on individual units to be certain.

Certain OEM's like XHY Power, Leadman & R-Cenda, Casing Micro are just to be thrown by the way side 99.99$ of them time.

Then you have certain OEM's which are a step above them, like Solytech & Topower. Where some units are rubbish & some units are okay-good.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> You just need to check reviews on individual units to be certain.
> Certain OEM's like XHY Power, Leadman & R-Cenda, Casing Micro are just to be thrown by the way side 99.99$ of them time.
> 
> Then you have certain OEM's which are a step above them, like Solytech & Topower. Where some units are rubbish & some units are okay-good.


XHY Power, Leadman & R-Cenda, Casing Micro
The names alone seems to be crap

Never heard of any of them what PSU are they sold as?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> XHY Power, Leadman & R-Cenda, Casing Micro
> The names alone seems to be crap
> 
> Never heard of any of them what PSU are they sold as?


Much of the no-name garbage on the market.

R-Cenda & Casing Micro are used in some of the SFX units sold in Europe.

Leadman goes on retail as Powmax and a few other names.

XHY Power is what's found in many budget units.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Much of the no-name garbage on the market.
> R-Cenda & Casing Micro are used in some of the SFX units sold in Europe.
> 
> Leadman goes on retail as Powmax and a few other names.
> 
> XHY Power is what's found in many budget units.


Have often heard that Logisys is the worst of the worst with Diablotek not far behind


----------



## EliteReplay

Hi

i had this OCZ OCZ600SXS StealthXStream and it served me well for 5 years but it just die on me a month ago, im trying to get basically an upgrade, just in case i decide to go Crossfire again later on.
would this one be good for that matter?

Your opinion on this PSU
Rosewill CAPSTONE Series 750W 80 PLUS GOLD
http://www.amazon.com/Rosewill-CAPSTONE-Series-Certified-CAPSTONE-750-M/dp/B0081XXIRA/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_S_nC?ie=UTF8&colid=2MJZ6PCINSTAD&coliid=I3LKAL97C2S0P9

Please dont recommend me corsair... to much money samething...


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Have often heard that Logisys is the worst of the worst with Diablotek not far behind


Just one of the power, Powmax may actually be the worst retail brand.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> Hi
> 
> i had this OCZ OCZ600SXS StealthXStream and it served me well for 5 years but it just die on me a month ago, im trying to get basically an upgrade, just in case i decide to go Crossfire again later on.
> would this one be good for that matter?
> 
> Your opinion on this PSU
> Rosewill CAPSTONE Series 750W 80 PLUS GOLD
> http://www.amazon.com/Rosewill-CAPSTONE-Series-Certified-CAPSTONE-750-M/dp/B0081XXIRA/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_S_nC?ie=UTF8&colid=2MJZ6PCINSTAD&coliid=I3LKAL97C2S0P9
> 
> Please dont recommend me corsair... to much money samething...


Capstone 750w is a solid unit, but if it's for your sig rig you don't need that much power. Even with Crossfire. Get the 650w instead.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Just one of the power, Powmax may actually be the worst retail brand.
> 
> Capstone 750w is a solid unit, but if it's for your sig rig you don't need that much power. Even with Crossfire. Get the 650w instead.


thanks, for i will go with the 750w anyways... u dont know what the future can hold hehe


----------



## jrad

So far Silverstones Strider Plus series by Enhance have been nothing but loud and horrible compared to my Silverstone Decathlon 850w by Impervio that runs silent


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> Hi
> 
> i had this OCZ OCZ600SXS StealthXStream and it served me well for 5 years but it just die on me a month ago, im trying to get basically an upgrade, just in case i decide to go Crossfire again later on.
> would this one be good for that matter?
> 
> Your opinion on this PSU
> Rosewill CAPSTONE Series 750W 80 PLUS GOLD
> http://www.amazon.com/Rosewill-CAPSTONE-Series-Certified-CAPSTONE-750-M/dp/B0081XXIRA/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_S_nC?ie=UTF8&colid=2MJZ6PCINSTAD&coliid=I3LKAL97C2S0P9
> 
> Please dont recommend me corsair... to much money samething...


The Rosewill Capstone is a rebranded Super Flower Golden Green so its a good unit nothing wrong with quality there


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The Rosewill Capstone is a rebranded Super Flower Golden Green so its a good unit nothing wrong with quality there


thanks defenely getting that PSU


----------



## shilka

Another user has made a thread about his build but the PSU has a strange name and i really cant find any info anyone here who knows anything?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1383604/build-log-my-big-upgrade


----------



## Original Sin

Crackers made by Chinese offenders, there was a nice thread on a German forum a while ago, with a Kiss Quiet unit with fake PFC (fun stuff).


----------



## shilka

Anyone know how crappy the Cooler Master Cooler Master eXtreme Power Plus series is?


----------



## svenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Anyone know how crappy the Cooler Master Cooler Master eXtreme Power Plus series is?


According to Hardware Secrets, it's over-rated AcBel Polytech junk for < 460w models, and over-rated Seventeam junk for > 500w models...

460w review
600w review


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Anyone know how crappy the Cooler Master Cooler Master eXtreme Power Plus series is?


All poor AcBel & Seventeam made units rated for 25*C that are underbuilt besides the somewhat decent 350w made by Solytech.


----------



## shilka

I did tell him its was not very good before i heard back from you so i guess i was not wrong?


----------



## Tator Tot

Not at all.


----------



## shilka

He wanted to power a brand new system with a 7950 i think? from it told it was not a good idea to use it


----------



## EPiiKK

Hi!
Back in the early day's of 2011, when i wasn't too much of an tech person, i bought a 750W psu because i thought my 500W could not run gtx 560 and phenom II
Well, ofc i went for something cheap, because hey, psu doesn't matter too much, right?
Well, now i got a coil whining psu with a loud fan.

Im looking to buy a new psu either Corsair or Fractal desing #1 Fractal #2

Which one should i go for? Which one would you pick here or here?

Im mainly looking for silence, not totally quiet but something that doesn't sound like a lawn mower
I might go for sli/cf in the future, so support for that would be nice.
Max budget 70-80-90€-ish doesn't really matter too much as long as i dont pay for nothing


----------



## svenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> Im looking to buy a new psu either Corsair or Fractal desing #1 Fractal #2
> 
> Which one should i go for? Which one would you pick here or here?
> 
> Im mainly looking for silence, not totally quiet but something that doesn't sound like a lawn mower
> I might go for sli/cf in the future, so support for that would be nice.
> Max budget 70-80-90€-ish doesn't really matter too much as long as i dont pay for nothing


In the 90 Euro range, I'd pick the Super Flower Golden Green Pro 650w from Silent Rig, which conveniently is listed at 89,80€.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> Hi!
> Back in the early day's of 2011, when i wasn't too much of an tech person, i bought a 750W psu because i thought my 500W could not run gtx 560 and phenom II
> Well, ofc i went for something cheap, because hey, psu doesn't matter too much, right?
> Well, now i got a coil whining psu with a loud fan.
> 
> Im looking to buy a new psu either Corsair or Fractal desing #1 Fractal #2
> 
> Which one should i go for? Which one would you pick here or here?
> 
> Im mainly looking for silence, not totally quiet but something that doesn't sound like a lawn mower
> I might go for sli/cf in the future, so support for that would be nice.
> Max budget 70-80-90€-ish doesn't really matter too much as long as i dont pay for nothing


If you are looking for silence why not the Be Quiet Dark Power Pro or is that one hard to find in your area?


----------



## svenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> If you are looking for silence why not the Be Quiet Dark Power Pro or is that one hard to find in your area?


It wasn't listed at either store listed by OP, and the only Finnish places (1, 2) I could find even the 550w model of had it at 150 Euro, well over the stated budget of 90 Euro.


----------



## EPiiKK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svenge*
> 
> It wasn't listed at either store listed by OP, and the only Finnish places (1, 2) I could find even the 550w model of had it at 150 Euro, well over the stated budget of 90 Euro.


There are other places too like this and this where i could order from, if you guys feel like looking around, but i'd rather buy from the earlier two as they are local ones with good pricing.

But thanks for help this far


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> There are other places too like this and this where i could order from, if you guys feel like looking around, but i'd rather buy from the earlier two as they are local ones with good pricing.
> 
> But thanks for help this far


How about this?
http://tietokonekauppa.fi/?koodi=95476

Review
http://www.kitguru.net/components/power-supplies/zardon/bequiet-pure-power-l8-530w-cm-review/


----------



## EPiiKK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> How about this?
> http://tietokonekauppa.fi/?koodi=95476
> 
> Review
> http://www.kitguru.net/components/power-supplies/zardon/bequiet-pure-power-l8-530w-cm-review/


Hmm.. it's a 530W i know it's enough for my current system but if i ever sli/cf...
It does have the connectors but would the wattage be enough?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> Hmm.. it's a 530W i know it's enough for my current system but if i ever sli/cf...
> It does have the connectors but would the wattage be enough?


Depens on what cards you try and run SLI/Corssfire with


----------



## EPiiKK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Depens on what cards you try and run SLI/Corssfire with


Well high end gaming cards, like 7950, 670 and their future counterparts
I know the required watts will go down and down in the future... Maybe it's enough...


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> Well high end gaming cards, like 7950, 670 and their future counterparts
> I know the required watts will go down and down in the future... Maybe it's enough...


Not 530 watts would be a little close for that you need 600-650 watts for that

As said earlier the Super Flower Golden Green Pro 650 watts was 89 something

http://www.silentrig.com/product/1014/super-flower-golden-green-pro-650w


----------



## EPiiKK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Not 530 watts would be a little close for that you need 600-650 watts for that
> 
> As said earlier the Super Flower Golden Green Pro 650 watts was 89 something
> 
> http://www.silentrig.com/product/1014/super-flower-golden-green-pro-650w


How do these two compare in terms of noise? If be quiet is significantly quieter, im gonna go for it


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> How do these two compare in terms of noise? If be quiet is significantly quieter, im gonna go for it


It dont think it will be very loud but i dont know that for sure

Many PSU´s today dont get very hot so they dont need a fan blowing at max speed all the time


----------



## Tator Tot

Be Quiet is slightly quieter, but it's not such a huge margin where the Superflower will sound like a Jet Engine.

Like wise, you'll have to run the Superflower in a 60+*C environment to get it noisy.


----------



## EPiiKK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Be Quiet is slightly quieter, but it's not such a huge margin where the Superflower will sound like a Jet Engine.
> 
> Like wise, you'll have to run the Superflower in a 60+*C environment to get it noisy.


Allright thanks!








Thanks to finnish winter i can keep the ambient in my room around 18-20C


----------



## EPiiKK

Could any of these PSUs be superior/better for my needs than the superflower one?
http://www.jimms.fi/tuote/RS650-ACAAD3-EU
http://www.jimms.fi/tuote/ZM660-XT
http://www.jimms.fi/tuote/FD-PSU-IN2B-650W


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> Could any of these PSUs be superior/better for my needs than the superflower one?
> http://www.jimms.fi/tuote/RS650-ACAAD3-EU
> http://www.jimms.fi/tuote/ZM660-XT
> http://www.jimms.fi/tuote/FD-PSU-IN2B-650W


The Cooler Master GX is trash and is one of the crappy PSU you can find

The Super Flower still looks like a better pick then any of those

Fractal Design Integra R2 OEM is HEC

Zalman 660W, ZM660-XT OEM is Enhance Electronics


----------



## EPiiKK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The Cooler Master GX is trash and is one of the crappy PSU you can find
> 
> The Super Flower still looks like a better pick then any of those
> 
> Fractal Design Integra R2 OEM is HEC
> 
> Zalman 660W, ZM660-XT OEM is Enhance Electronics


This doesn't honestly tell me anything i dont know anything of those OEMs, I could go for the Super Flower tho...


----------



## KingT

*TPU* has a review of *Cooler Master V Series 1000W* Power Supply Unit, a Seasonic based unit, KM3 platform.

*REVIEW LINK*

EDIT:

OMG just look at soldering quality on that beautiful red PCB.


















CHEERS..


----------



## Original Sin

That's a nice surprise from Cooler Master, excellent product, very complete and well thought out.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> Could any of these PSUs be superior/better for my needs than the superflower one?
> http://www.jimms.fi/tuote/RS650-ACAAD3-EU
> http://www.jimms.fi/tuote/ZM660-XT
> http://www.jimms.fi/tuote/FD-PSU-IN2B-650W


ZM660XT is a decent Enhance units but it's an old unit already. Hasn't been made in a few years (been DC'd for awhile) so I would avoid it. As capacitors can age pretty poorly when they've been on the shelf and not in use for awhile, and it only has teapo's on the secondary.

The Fractal Design unit isn't as good. It only has two PCIe connectors, the 3.3v rail has poor performance. Like wise, the fan is noisy.

The GX unit is a decent Enhance made unit, but the secondary caps are Su'scons, which are very poor. It's also noisy.


----------



## EPiiKK

http://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/product/16452/dbtjs/Corsair-TX650W-V2-Enthusiast-Series-ATX-virtalahde

This one is in stock, the superflower isn't...
Any complaints about this unit?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> http://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/product/16452/dbtjs/Corsair-TX650W-V2-Enthusiast-Series-ATX-virtalahde
> 
> This one is in stock, the superflower isn't...
> Any complaints about this unit?


Other then its non modular which means nothing not really no


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> http://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/product/16452/dbtjs/Corsair-TX650W-V2-Enthusiast-Series-ATX-virtalahde
> 
> This one is in stock, the superflower isn't...
> Any complaints about this unit?


It only has two PCIe connectors and it's somewhat loud.


----------



## EPiiKK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> It only has two PCIe connectors and it's somewhat loud.


In that case, i'll give a week for the superflower


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> How do these two compare in terms of noise? If be quiet is significantly quieter, im gonna go for it


Not 100% sure its the same series but here is a review to pass the time
http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=229

You can find more here http://www.realhardtechx.com/index_archivos/Page330.htm


----------



## nostra

i just roasted my Corsair HX1050 can anyone give me some recomendations i have been looking at the Corsair AX 860i but i would like to try a seasonic at around 850-1000watts but it need to have all black wires like Corsairs 860i


----------



## saipan

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/power-supply-oem-manufacturer,2913.html

some good info on who makes what, who designs what, etc. I never knew seasonic made antec


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nostra*
> 
> i just roasted my Corsair HX1050 can anyone give me some recomendations i have been looking at the Corsair AX 860i but i would like to try a seasonic at around 850-1000watts but it need to have all black wires like Corsairs 860i


What do you have that needs that much power?


----------



## nostra

Custom watercooling, overclocked cpu sli 670s 4gb OC version, and i like my system to run quiet :-D


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nostra*
> 
> Custom watercooling, overclocked cpu sli 670s 4gb OC version


You dont more need 850 watts for all that and even that is overkill

LOL you are from Denmark too


----------



## nostra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> You dont more need 850 watts for all that and even that is overkill
> 
> LOL you are from Denmark too


- Yeah iam








Can you recommend me any seasonic at 850? Or can I go lower with an sli setup?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nostra*
> 
> - Yeah iam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you recommend me any seasonic at 850? Or can I go lower with an sli setup?


I wont recommend you any Seasonic PSU

Are you on Sjælland?

And you could go for a 750 watts and still have power left over


----------



## nostra

yep iam at sjælland, but if i go with a 750 the risk of my PSU roast again is higher than if i take a 850? right?
and what should i go for? platinum? gold? silver? whats the diffrence? cleaner power? or is it effenciancy?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nostra*
> 
> yep iam at sjælland, but if i go with a 750 the risk of my PSU roast again is higher than if i take a 850? right?
> and what should i go for? platinum? gold? silver? whats the diffrence? cleaner power? or is it effenciancy


An overclocked 2600K with GTX 570 SLI has a max power draw of 523 watts from the wall you can do pretty much any system with 2 video cards with a 750 watts PSU

Are you anyhwere near København?


----------



## nostra

yeah iam from Helsingør ;P so its about an 30 minut drive


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nostra*
> 
> yeah iam from Helsingør ;P so its about an 30 minut drive


I know the best PC shop in the city

Only problem is he does not sell from his website

So if you want something you have to call email or show up in the store and order but he has the best customer service of all PC shops in the city hell i would say best PC shop in Denmark


----------



## nostra

do you know if he sells seasonic? i would like i try one this time heard so much good about them


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nostra*
> 
> do you know if he sells seasonic? i would like i try one this time heard so much good about them


There are other good brands then Seasonic they are not a bad brand just overhyped

And he sells pretty much anything


----------



## nostra

i see you got corsair? you think thats a better company if i go for silence?
well if he can compete with the online shops in price i will take the drive







do he have a website so i can check out what he got?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nostra*
> 
> i see you got corsair? you think thats a better company if i go for silence?
> well if he can compete with the online shops in price i will take the drive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do he have a website so i can check out what he got?


No Corsair is even more overhyped and i refuse to recommend Corsair

And sometimes he can other times he cant match prices and there is almost nothing on his website as i said you have to special order pretty much everything

But he is the only guy in Denmark that sells Somic headphones no other shop is allowed that and he has other brands only he is allowed to sell in Denmark

http://computergrej.dk/

I know another great shop that has PSU´s Computergrej does not carry


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> No Corsair is even more overhyped and i refuse to recommend Corsair
> 
> And sometimes he can other times he cant match prices and there is almost nothing on his website as i said you have to special order pretty much everything
> 
> But he is the only guy in Denmark that sells Somic headphones no other shop is allowed that and he has other brands only he is allowed to sell in Denmark
> 
> http://computergrej.dk/
> 
> I know another great shop that has PSU´s Computergrej does not carry


after reading a little bit about PSU and checking corsair forums about failure rate... i wont recommend corsair over other brands...
corsair is overhype thats true and cost more for nothing.


----------



## nostra

if i not should buy corsair what can i buy then?? you guys are not giving me any options


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nostra*
> 
> if i not should buy corsair what can i buy then?? you guys are not giving me any options


Look at everything on the first page
http://www.overclock.net/t/183810/faq-recommended-power-supplies

Just to name some non Seasonic/Corsair units

Be Quiet Straight Power E9 and Dark Power Pro
NZXT HALE 90 V1
Super Flower Golden Green and Golden King
Fractal Design Newton R3

http://webdanes.dk/shop/nzxt-hale-90-1673p.html

I had a talk with Webdanes for you if you want the Be Quiet Dark Power Pro they can bring one home for you


----------



## nostra

Corsair 860i is also recommended


----------



## nostra

yeah the problem is that i need my PSU wednesday :S it needs to be fully modular and all black cables iam really picky with my cables


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nostra*
> 
> yeah the problem is that i need my PSU wednesday :S it needs to be fully modular and all black cables iam really picky with my cables


Again you dont need more then 750 watts and the Corsair I models are overblown overpriced useless gimmicks with their Corsair link software

Corsair does not deserve our money at least not with the I models

Just as a little extra the I series has problems with coil whine


----------



## illidan2000

hi to all.
i was reading at the first page and i was only asking to my self:
why my Corsair TX950 isn't recommended???


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illidan2000*
> 
> hi to all.
> i was reading at the first page and i was only asking to my self:
> why my Corsair TX950 isn't recommended???


Other then its old i dont know why


----------



## mikeaj

The list is long enough as it is already, so largely discontinued and hard to find power supplies such as the TX950 get removed from it.

It's not intended to be an exhaustive list.


----------



## shilka

Is there anyone who knows anything about the Evo Labs Silent Modular 800 watts tried looking for info but cant seem to find much


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Is there anyone who knows anything about the Evo Labs Silent Modular 800 watts tried looking for info but cant seem to find much


It's a High Power HP-800-G14C with a sleeve bearing fan, & crappy secondary capacitors (no-name chinese stuff.)

I wouldn't pay money for it considering the design is very old, rippletastic, has trouble with 3.3v regulation, and the components are not up to snuff. If you need 800w of power, you better be buying something more substantial than that guy.

Like wise, 12v capacity is only 700w.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> It's a High Power HP-800-G14C with a sleeve bearing fan, & crappy secondary capacitors (no-name chinese stuff.)
> 
> I wouldn't pay money for it considering the design is very old, rippletastic, has trouble with 3.3v regulation, and the components are not up to snuff. If you need 800w of power, you better be buying something more substantial than that guy.
> Like wise, 12v capacity is only 700w.


Thanks may i quote you on this am helping another user and he has one of these


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Thanks may i quote you on this am helping another user and he has one of these


yeah, that's fine.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> yeah, that's fine.


He does not belive me and says the PSU is fine and there is no problems with it

http://www.overclock.net/t/1384815/gtx-670-680-or-amd-7970/30#post_19841307


----------



## adridu59

@Original Sin the Corsair GS lines should be updated (404 linky + new revision out yet).


----------



## Original Sin

Aye, an update is installed for tomorrow, a few things will be added as well.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Original Sin*
> 
> Aye, an update is installed for tomorrow, a few things will be added as well.


Will the NZXT HALE 90 V2 go on?

Or will it stay off due to the quality control problems FSP has at their factory?


----------



## Original Sin

Check the list again.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Original Sin*
> 
> Check the list again.


Oh they are on now

What about the quality control problems FSP has or had do you have any more info on that?

Thanks for the update by the way


----------



## Original Sin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Oh they are on now
> 
> What about the quality control problems FSP has or had do you have any more info on that?
> 
> Thanks for the update by the way


They were included in the list with the previous update, almost two months ago.










As for the QC ****ups, they happen everywhere, there's nothing particularly wrong with FSP.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Original Sin*
> 
> They were included in the list with the previous update, almost two months ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the QC ****ups, they happen everywhere, there's nothing particularly wrong with FSP.


I know i really like FSP

I just read in a review that they has some issues with quality control and the sample they reviewed was not that well put together

But as you said that could have been a one off


----------



## Original Sin

That was bobnova's sample (iirc), and it wasn't a retail ready product.. so things like these are to be expected.


----------



## shilka

As you said yourself .... happens


----------



## KnownDragon

[Just going to say that the cooler master 500w was a bit of a let down for me. I may have been pushing it with what I had hooked up but let me give a run down.
-7770 ghz
-965 black edition overclocked 4.4 ghz w/ 1.45 vcore
-kuhler 620
-4 nzxt led 120 fans
-gigabyte 990-ud3
-2 ripjaws =8gig
-nzxt 5 fan controller

Had to back down the overclock to keep the psu from whistling is the only way I know how to describe it. Had it replaced with the thermaltake toughpower 650w able to run the overclock with no problems now.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> [Just going to say that the cooler master 500w was a bit of a let down for me. I may have been pushing it with what I had hooked up but let me give a run down.
> -7770 ghz
> -965 black edition overclocked 4.4 ghz w/ 1.45 vcore
> -kuhler 620
> -4 nzxt led 120 fans
> -gigabyte 990-ud3
> -2 ripjaws =8gig
> -nzxt 5 fan controller
> 
> Had to back down the overclock to keep the psu from whistling is the only way I know how to describe it. Had it replaced with the thermaltake toughpower 650w able to run the overclock with no problems now.


What you were experiencing was most likely an electrical noise like Coil Whine.

Unfortunately, there's no way to predict unit will have that and it can happen from time to time. The best thing to do is to RMA the unit.


----------



## EPiiKK

I recently told about my old no-name bad psu here, i was just wondering if anyone's interested i can brake it apart and contribute some pics for science


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> I recently told about my old no-name bad psu here, i was just wondering if anyone's interested i can brake it apart and contribute some pics for science


Please do


----------



## EPiiKK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Please do


Expect them early next week


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> Expect them early next week


What PSU is it?


----------



## EPiiKK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adridu59*
> 
> What PSU is it?


I can't remember the brand, but it's a 750W psu that i bought for like 40-ish €


----------



## KnownDragon

Hey guys what about a thermaltake toughpower 675w has anyone had one of these. They have them at a local shop and was planning on using it in my next build.


----------



## Tator Tot

Solid CWT unit.

It's DC'd now, but it's still excellent.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Hey guys what about a thermaltake toughpower 675w has anyone had one of these. They have them at a local shop and was planning on using it in my next build.


If its Thermaltake Toughpower XT 675W you can go ahead its on the list


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> If its Thermaltake Toughpower XT 675W you can go ahead its on the list


It is. I do have one question though. With this psu it wouldn't hold me back as far as overclocking would it?


----------



## Tator Tot

not at all.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> It is. I do have one question though. With this psu it wouldn't hold me back as far as overclocking would it?


The OEM for that unit is CWT and while its not the best PSU in the world its not crap either i would call it decent


----------



## KnownDragon

My parts should be coming in tomorrow. Can't wait to get my build going.


----------



## EPiiKK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> My parts should be coming in tomorrow. Can't wait to get my build going.


Oh i know the feeling


----------



## shilka

Seems Super Flower has released a new seriers or at least something new

Holy crap a modular Super Flower PSU!!!





Review

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=340

Will this go on the list later?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Seems Super Flower has released a new seriers or at least something new
> 
> Holy crap a modular Super Flower PSU!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Review
> 
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=340
> 
> Will this go on the list later?


That looks awesome. It will probably be ridiculously expensive though, quality like that doesn't come cheap.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> That looks awesome. It will probably be ridiculously expensive though, quality like that doesn't come cheap.


Its white if it comes in black then my AX1200 is going out the window

Am reading the review right now

And it looks better then the NZXT HALE 90 V2

More photos


----------



## EPiiKK

I'll dig into the cheap PSU maybe during the weekend or thursday when i got a day off, I'm drowning to work atm :s


----------



## shilka

Wow looks like this units blows even the Seasonic Platinum 1000 watts away

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=340


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Summary

Folks, Super Flower means business with this new platform. It is only a matter of time that we see this design turning up in North America, and when it does you'd best be ready to buy one. This unit makes, quite simply, an astoundingly good platform that is right on par with the best currently in the market. There is almost nothing at all bad about this unit... it's stable, it's powerful, it's efficient, and it likes getting hot. The competition should start sleeping with one eye open.

The Good:

outstanding voltage regulation across the board
unbelievable ripple suppression on all outputs
defeatable semi-fanless mode
fully modular with lighted connectors

The Bad:

not available in North America yet

The Mediocre:

Super Flower's user guides still could use work



Now sell it black and i will buy it even if its a 350$ PSU


----------



## twerk

On further reading, the Leadex doesn't seem that amazing. It BARELY passes for a platinum rating which is disappointing and they seem to a skimped on a few internal components. If it's priced well then it'll be a good option however.
There are much better performers out there but hopefully Super Flower price it well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Wow looks like this units blows even the Seasonic Platinum 1000 watts away
> 
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=340
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Summary
> 
> Folks, Super Flower means business with this new platform. It is only a matter of time that we see this design turning up in North America, and when it does you'd best be ready to buy one. This unit makes, quite simply, an astoundingly good platform that is right on par with the best currently in the market. There is almost nothing at all bad about this unit... it's stable, it's powerful, it's efficient, and it likes getting hot. The competition should start sleeping with one eye open.
> 
> The Good:
> 
> outstanding voltage regulation across the board
> unbelievable ripple suppression on all outputs
> defeatable semi-fanless mode
> fully modular with lighted connectors
> 
> The Bad:
> 
> not available in North America yet
> 
> The Mediocre:
> 
> Super Flower's user guides still could use work
> 
> 
> 
> Now sell it black and i will buy it if its a 350$ PSU


It really doesn't







The 1000W Platinum has better voltage stability, better efficiency and doesn't skimp on the caps like Super Flower have.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> On further reading, the Leadex doesn't seem that amazing. It BARELY passes for a platinum rating which is disappointing and they seem to a skimped on a few internal components. If it's priced well then it'll be a good option however.
> There are much better performers out there but hopefully Super Flower price it well.


Only seller so far sells it for 236$ US

And did you read my last post?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Only seller so far sells it for 236$ US
> 
> And did you read my last post?


That's the same as the SeaSonic currently is on Newegg. Hmmm... if they priced it about $30 lower then it could compete.
Which retailer currently stocks it? The price may just be high because it's new.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> That's the same as the SeaSonic but it can supply about 180W more on peak so it's definitely better value. I'll give you this one


LOL yes Seasonic is not always the King

Super Flower can give them a run for their money

When this shows up in the US i bet they are going to overprice it like the Dark Power Pro P10 and Newton R3


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> LOL yes Seasonic is not always the King
> 
> Super Flower can give them a run for their money
> 
> When this shows up in the US i bet they are going to overprice it like the Dark Power Pro P10 and Newton R3


See my edit, the SeaSonic actually supplies a couple of watts more peak, my mistake ^^
It would have to be priced cheaper than the SeaSonic to be worth it, which it currently isn't. It's probably a great option for us guys in the EU who don't get ripped off though


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> See my edit, the SeaSonic actually supplies a couple of watts more peak, my mistake ^^
> It would have to be priced cheaper than the SeaSonic to be worth it, which it currently isn't. It's probably a great option for us guys in the EU who don't get ripped off though


And you sould not care that much about the rated efficiency you sould care more about the ripple

And the Leadex is brand new so its both going to be very hard to find and overpriced


----------



## revro

i plan to go with akasa venom power 1k, its 80+ and modular and should be overkill since i have only single gpu, but so what







psu seems these days to be the most futureproof component








http://vr-zone.com/articles/akasa-venom-power-1000w-psu-review/18268-1.html

best
revro


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> i plan to go with akasa venom power 1k, its 80+ and modular and should be overkill since i have only single gpu, but so what
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> psu seems these days to be the most futureproof component
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://vr-zone.com/articles/akasa-venom-power-1000w-psu-review/18268-1.html
> 
> best
> revro


I would not buy that PSU


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> i plan to go with akasa venom power 1k, its 80+ and modular and should be overkill since i have only single gpu, but so what
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> psu seems these days to be the most futureproof component
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://vr-zone.com/articles/akasa-venom-power-1000w-psu-review/18268-1.html
> 
> best
> revro


That power supply isn't 'bad', it's actually fairly decent however you'd be much better off going with a better quality, lower wattage unit. Components are only getting more and more power efficient so buying a high wattage PSU to 'futureproof' doesn't really make sense.


----------



## shilka

The main problem with the Akasa Venom Power 1000W PSU is its multi rail so you need to balance out the load over the PSU or it will shut off


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The main problem with the Akasa Venom Power 1000W PSU is its multi rail so you need to balance out the load over the PSU or it will shut off


It has a single 12V rail as far as I'm aware.
Quote:


> Akasa's new Venom Power PSU has 1000W capacity, utilizes a modular cabling system and features a single +12V rail.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> It has a single 12V rail as far as I'm aware.


Nope they say its a single rail but its a quad rail PSU

The single rail statement isn't true. Actually, the unit has four +12V rails.

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Akasa/Venom_Power_850W/11.html


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



The Akasa Venom Power 850 W has an MSRP of $159 for the States and 119€ for the EU

Delivered 110% of its max rated load at 45°C
Good enough voltage regulation at +12V
Excellent ripple suppression
Efficient (although not as much as other Gold PSUs)
Quiet fan (at normal operation)
Few native cables

Could have two more PCIe connectors
Loose voltage regulation at 3.3V
5VSB dropped below limit during the full-load test
Short warranty period
The single rail statement isn't true. Actually, the unit has four +12V rails.

8.3 Akasa left the budget/mainstream category and entered the high-end market with their new Gold efficiency Venom PSU. Overall, the Venom 850 W performed well, although there are some areas that need improvements.
The first is efficiency, which is lower than the other high-end Gold units I have tested in the past, and the second is voltage regulation with 3.3V and 5VSB. Especially the 5VSB rail showed a clear weakness during the full-load test. Regardless, the problems I spotted did not spoil my overall positive impression since ripple suppression is excellent on all rails, the +12V rail registered fairly tight voltage regulation, the PSU managed to deliver 10% more than its maximum power at 45°C ambient, and most of its cables are modular.
One thing I couldn't understand though is Akasa's decision to advertise it as a single rail unit, while, in fact, it has four +12V rails with a high OCP trigger point (40 A). I am aware that most users think that single rail PSUs allow higher overclocks, but that is just a myth. If the OCP triggering point is at the right level, a multi-rail PSU is actually safer than a single rail one.

To wind up, the new Venom 850 W is a good and reliable unit that will meet some serious competition if it hits the stores with the price-tag Akasa gave us. However, if it retails for around 130 bucks, it will be a very good choice for someone that doesn't want to spend more for a 850 W Gold unit based on a cutting-edge platform.



Also AndyM95 would you agree that the ripple is lower on the Leadex then on the Platinum?

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story3&reid=264
http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story4&reid=340


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Nope they say its a single rail but its a quad rail PSU
> 
> The single rail statement isn't true. Actually, the unit has four +12V rails.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Akasa/Venom_Power_850W/11.html
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The Akasa Venom Power 850 W has an MSRP of $159 for the States and 119€ for the EU
> 
> Delivered 110% of its max rated load at 45°C
> Good enough voltage regulation at +12V
> Excellent ripple suppression
> Efficient (although not as much as other Gold PSUs)
> Quiet fan (at normal operation)
> Few native cables
> 
> Could have two more PCIe connectors
> Loose voltage regulation at 3.3V
> 5VSB dropped below limit during the full-load test
> Short warranty period
> The single rail statement isn't true. Actually, the unit has four +12V rails.
> 
> 8.3 Akasa left the budget/mainstream category and entered the high-end market with their new Gold efficiency Venom PSU. Overall, the Venom 850 W performed well, although there are some areas that need improvements.
> The first is efficiency, which is lower than the other high-end Gold units I have tested in the past, and the second is voltage regulation with 3.3V and 5VSB. Especially the 5VSB rail showed a clear weakness during the full-load test. Regardless, the problems I spotted did not spoil my overall positive impression since ripple suppression is excellent on all rails, the +12V rail registered fairly tight voltage regulation, the PSU managed to deliver 10% more than its maximum power at 45°C ambient, and most of its cables are modular.
> One thing I couldn't understand though is Akasa's decision to advertise it as a single rail unit, while, in fact, it has four +12V rails with a high OCP trigger point (40 A). I am aware that most users think that single rail PSUs allow higher overclocks, but that is just a myth. If the OCP triggering point is at the right level, a multi-rail PSU is actually safer than a single rail one.
> 
> To wind up, the new Venom 850 W is a good and reliable unit that will meet some serious competition if it hits the stores with the price-tag Akasa gave us. However, if it retails for around 130 bucks, it will be a very good choice for someone that doesn't want to spend more for a 850 W Gold unit based on a cutting-edge platform.
> 
> 
> 
> Also AndyM95 would you agree that the ripple is lower on the Leadex then on the Platinum?
> 
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story3&reid=264
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story4&reid=340


I see, it has a pretty high OCP trigger point though so the 4 separate rails isn't an issue unless you're putting 4 Titans on a single one.

I would agree that the ripple is worse, ripple regulation is the Platinums weakest point (it's actually worse than their X-Series and G-Series which is weird).
Leadex - Better ripple regulation and better value (if you live in the EU, in the US they cost the same).
Platinum - Higher peak power, better voltage stability and higher efficiency (arguably better looks and sleeving too but that's subjective).
I think we should agree that both are awesome


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> I see, it has a pretty high OCP trigger point though so the 4 separate rails isn't an issue unless you're putting 4 Titans on a single one.
> 
> I would agree that the ripple is worse, ripple regulation is the Platinums weakest point (it's actually worse than their X-Series and G-Series which is weird).
> Leadex - Better ripple regulation and better value (if you live in the EU, in the US they cost the same).
> Platinum - Higher peak power, better voltage stability and higher efficiency (arguably better looks and sleeving too but that's subjective).
> I think we should agree that both are awesome


Yes they are

But a minor thing i dont like with the Leadex is the color make a black version i dont like white in a black case

Also in other news there is a 700 watts 1200 watts and 1300 watts version of the Super Flower Golden King on the way

Super Flower also has a new unamed 600 watts unit in development


----------



## revro

well here are the links to product page, they call it in both cases dynamic single 12V rail
1000W http://www.akasa.com.tw/update.php?tpl=product/product.detail.tpl&no=181&type=Power%20supplies&type_sub=Performance&model=AK-PA100AM03
850W http://www.akasa.com.tw/update.php?tpl=product/product.detail.tpl&no=181&type=Power%20supplies&type_sub=Performance&model=AK-PA085AM03
Quote:


> I see, it has a pretty high OCP trigger point though so the 4 separate rails isn't an issue unless you're putting 4 Titans on a single one.


how can you put it on single rail? i mean i assume a normal person would just use the pcie connectors and basicly this 1k psu has 6 6+2 pcie connectors so 4 titans on this psu makes no sense.

i think i should be able to connect on the 1k venom power 3 titans + 3930k + mb, 2hdd and a dvd

best
revro


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> well here are the links to product page, they call it in both cases dynamic single 12V rail
> 1000W http://www.akasa.com.tw/update.php?tpl=product/product.detail.tpl&no=181&type=Power%20supplies&type_sub=Performance&model=AK-PA100AM03
> 850W http://www.akasa.com.tw/update.php?tpl=product/product.detail.tpl&no=181&type=Power%20supplies&type_sub=Performance&model=AK-PA085AM03
> how can you put it on single rail? i mean i assume a normal person would just use the pcie connectors and basicly this 1k psu has 6 6+2 pcie connectors so 4 titans on this psu makes no sense.
> 
> i think i should be able to connect on the 1k venom power 3 titans + 3930k + mb, 2hdd and a dvd
> 
> best
> revro


Unless the PSU is dirt cheap you sould buy something better

The OEM for the Venom Power is Andyson same guys that works with Raidmax

Andyson can make good units its just most of what they call is utter crap


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The main problem with the Akasa Venom Power 1000W PSU is its multi rail so you need to balance out the load over the PSU or it will shut off


Multi-rail is never a reason to discount a PSU.

Multirail, when designed properly, is excellent.

Like wise, the Seasonic X-1050/XP1000 & X-1250 are technically multi-rail units with an OCP rating around 40-45A on each rail. Even though it's advertized as single rail.


----------



## shilka

Anyone think the new Super Flower Leadex will be rebranded and sold in the US under the Kingwin or Rosewill name?


----------



## revro

Akasa 1k costs 145eur, while next 1k psus in my local vendor are
Fractal Design Tesla R2 1000W 80PLUS Gold 163eur
CoolerMaster zdroj Silent Pro M2 1000W Modular PFC 168eur
Corsair zdroj 1050W Profesional series, HX1050, 80 PLUS, 171eur
so which one would you propose?

best
revro


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> Akasa 1k costs 145eur, while next 1k psus in my local vendor are
> Fractal Design Tesla R2 1000W 80PLUS Gold 163eur
> CoolerMaster zdroj Silent Pro M2 1000W Modular PFC 168eur
> Corsair zdroj 1050W Profesional series, HX1050, 80 PLUS, 171eur
> so which one would you propose?
> 
> best
> revro


The Fractal Design Tesla R2 is non modular if you can live with that go with the Fractal Design Tesla R2


----------



## svenge

Looks like Super Flower has a new 80-PLUS Platinum line out called the "Leadex"...

JonnyGURU.com review

Hopefully Kingwin and/or Rosewill will bring a version of it stateside...


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svenge*
> 
> Looks like Super Flower has a new 80-PLUS Platinum line out called the "Leadex"...
> 
> JonnyGURU.com review


LOL posted it hours ago a page or two back but thanks


----------



## svenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> LOL posted it hours ago a page or two back but thanks


That's what I get for leaving the web browser window open while I take a nap!


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svenge*
> 
> That's what I get for leaving the web browser window open while I take a nap!


I did read the review of it

I was pretty impressed with the ripple but the efficiency could be a bit better its barly platinum

I they make a black version i am going to buy that and my AX1200 is going out the window


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> I was pretty impressed with the ripple but the efficiency could be a bit better its barly platinum


Efficiency doesn't matter. the ROI on Gold vs Platinum, or even Bronze vs Platinum is nil at best. It takes YEARS to recoup those costs.

Which is why you should buy based on Vreg, Ripple, Noise (sound), Transients Response, Hold Up Time, & Build Quality.

The main benefit to getting an efficient unit is to get a quieter unit. Though, you need to be careful as efficient doesn't always equal quiet.

BeQuiet is a great example of relatively low noise levels across all efficiency levels. On the other hand, EVGA's units have been very poor in that regard.


----------



## KnownDragon

Update, I didn't go for the 675w tt but I did get this one. I hope this is approved.


----------



## Tator Tot

Way overkill but not a bad unit by anymeans


----------



## KnownDragon

Why over kill, was planning on doing some mods once completed. I was thinking for what I want to do water cooling, lighting and etc. This would work?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Why over kill, was planning on doing some mods once completed. I was thinking for what I want to do water cooling, lighting and etc. This would work?


It'll work, but your system won't draw that much power.


----------



## KnownDragon

Well then, It looks like I have a lot to learn.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Well then, It looks like I have a lot to learn.


Don't worry about it, most folks over-buy on what they need for a power supply. It won't cause any issues, so it's nothing to concern yourself with.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Efficiency doesn't matter. the ROI on Gold vs Platinum, or even Bronze vs Platinum is nil at best. It takes YEARS to recoup those costs.
> Which is why you should buy based on Vreg, Ripple, Noise (sound), Transients Response, Hold Up Time, & Build Quality.
> 
> The main benefit to getting an efficient unit is to get a quieter unit. Though, you need to be careful as efficient doesn't always equal quiet.
> 
> BeQuiet is a great example of relatively low noise levels across all efficiency levels. On the other hand, EVGA's units have been very poor in that regard.


Yes i know that i could care less about the efficiency i want a good ripple more then efficiency


----------



## iEATu

For my PSU with over 100 mv ripple, when I upgrade to whatever eventually, should I consider buying a new one? I don't know how much of an impact lower ripple has. It's useful for better stability with an overclock right?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iEATu*
> 
> For my PSU with over 100 mv ripple, when I upgrade to whatever eventually, should I consider buying a new one? I don't know how much of an impact lower ripple has. It's useful for better stability with an overclock right?


Your Zues unit doesn't have that much ripple on the 12v rail, like wise, you're not putting enough stress on your system to even top off the unit in terms of capacity.

As far as Vreg & Ripple effect in an overclock, it's nil most of the time. In some cases of extreme overclocking (e.g. LN2, LHe, etc) it can have an effect but that's a very limited case.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iEATu*
> 
> For my PSU with over 100 mv ripple, when I upgrade to whatever eventually, should I consider buying a new one? I don't know how much of an impact lower ripple has. It's useful for better stability with an overclock right?


Its also helps lowering the risk of the PSU damaging your parts


----------



## KnownDragon

Also one of the reasons I bought my psu was because of this.
Quote:


> Industrial Grade Protection
> Built in industrial-grade protections: Over Current, Over Voltage, Under Voltage, Over Power and Short-Circuit protections.


Also the 5 year warranty also helped.


----------



## iEATu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *iEATu*
> 
> For my PSU with over 100 mv ripple, when I upgrade to whatever eventually, should I consider buying a new one? I don't know how much of an impact lower ripple has. It's useful for better stability with an overclock right?
> 
> 
> 
> Your Zues unit doesn't have that much ripple on the 12v rail, like wise, you're not putting enough stress on your system to even top off the unit in terms of capacity.
> 
> As far as Vreg & Ripple effect in an overclock, it's nil most of the time. In some cases of extreme overclocking (e.g. LN2, LHe, etc) it can have an effect but that's a very limited case.
Click to expand...

well what about if I put another gtx 480 overclocked? So each 480 could use 300W each+150W for the overclocked CPU+50W for other things. I know that this PSU can supply over 800W with no problems. I remember from a review when I bought it and also there is this that I remember too.
http://phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?43-ST75ZF-Does-950W&p=134#post134

I don't have a hotbox case for the PSU like my last case so do you think would this still be ok? I'd probably just have to deal with the louder fan unless I point another fan at it with fresh air.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *iEATu*
> 
> For my PSU with over 100 mv ripple, when I upgrade to whatever eventually, should I consider buying a new one? I don't know how much of an impact lower ripple has. It's useful for better stability with an overclock right?
> 
> 
> 
> Its also helps lowering the risk of the PSU damaging your parts
Click to expand...

hm yeah I knew about this, but I could never find more information about it.

Is it possible that this is why one of the power connectors died on my gtx 480? Or that might have been because I put it on a single rail that is rated for a peak of 22 amps while I put the gtx 480 on it for 25 amps, or maybe close to 30 when I tried overclocking it.







I totally forgot about the different rails after upgrading my video card.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iEATu*
> 
> well what about if I put another gtx 480 overclocked? So each 480 could use 300W each+150W for the overclocked CPU+50W for other things. I know that this PSU can supply over 800W with no problems. I remember from a review when I bought it and also there is this that I remember too.
> http://phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?43-ST75ZF-Does-950W&p=134#post134
> 
> Is it possible that this is why one of the power connectors died on my gtx 480? Or that might have been because I put it on a single rail that is rated for a peak of 22 amps while I put the gtx 480 on it for 25 amps, or maybe close to 30 when I tried overclocking it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I totally forgot about the different rails after upgrading my video card.


A lack of power never killed anything.

Like wise, for your unit with two GTX 480's you're going to be getting there as far as capacity goes but your CPU isn't exactly a power hog. You could get away with a 650-700w unit (depending on 12v amperage.)

750w wouldn't be "overkill" in that case, since you're sitting in that optimum efficiency range of 20-80%.

While it's not tons of money saved, sitting in your PSU's optimum efficiency range should be a goal for a system builder since it does mean you'll be saving a little bit of cash every year.


----------



## Belial

What is acceptable variance on the 3vsb levels?

Secondly, my Rosewill Capstone 550m should be able to handle 2 x 7950s, overclocked, running 24/7 compute workloads right? I know the rated wattage might be on the low side for such a use, but the psu is high enough quality and other manufacturers would just sell the unit as a 700-800w unit, right? I wonder if it could do 3x7950s... this is on a system with a 200w [email protected] too, so probably 350w full load on everything else.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> What is acceptable variance on the 3vsb levels?
> 
> Secondly, my Rosewill Capstone 550m should be able to handle 2 x 7950s, overclocked, running 24/7 compute workloads right? I know the rated wattage might be on the low side for such a use, but the psu is high enough quality and other manufacturers would just sell the unit as a 700-800w unit, right? I wonder if it could do 3x7950s... this is on a system with a 200w [email protected] too, so probably 350w full load on everything else.


50mV of ripple on the 3.3V and 5V is acceptable, and 100mV on the 12V is acceptable but obviously less is better, <50mV is what you should be expecting from good quality power supplies on the 12V.

As for your other question, no to the two 7950s and definitely not to three 7950s. The Capstone 550W can supply 625W peak and to be honest you shouldn't run a PSU over it's rated power 24/7. Overclocked 7950s can pull well over 300W each, then add in the 200W 3770K and you're well over that 550W/625W threshold.

For a 5GHz 3770K and two heavily overclocked 7950s you should be looking at a good quality 750W, especially if it's going to be running 24/7.


----------



## iEATu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *iEATu*
> 
> well what about if I put another gtx 480 overclocked? So each 480 could use 300W each+150W for the overclocked CPU+50W for other things. I know that this PSU can supply over 800W with no problems. I remember from a review when I bought it and also there is this that I remember too.
> http://phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?43-ST75ZF-Does-950W
> 
> 
> 
> A lack of power never killed anything.
> 
> Like wise, for your unit with two GTX 480's you're going to be getting there as far as capacity goes but your CPU isn't exactly a power hog. You could get away with a 650-700w unit (depending on 12v amperage.)
> 750w wouldn't be "overkill" in that case, since you're sitting in that optimum efficiency range of 20-80%.
> 
> While it's not tons of money saved, sitting in your PSU's optimum efficiency range should be a goal for a system builder since it does mean you'll be saving a little bit of cash every year.
Click to expand...

Ok nice, thanks for your help. Looks I planned well when I got this PSU when I got it 6 years ago.









Yeah I might have at least $50-$60 extra each year to buy something else with the electricity saving. If I actually calculated that right.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> What is acceptable variance on the 3vsb levels?
> 
> Secondly, my Rosewill Capstone 550m should be able to handle 2 x 7950s, overclocked, running 24/7 compute workloads right? I know the rated wattage might be on the low side for such a use, but the psu is high enough quality and other manufacturers would just sell the unit as a 700-800w unit, right? I wonder if it could do 3x7950s... this is on a system with a 200w [email protected] too, so probably 350w full load on everything else.


Capstone 550M shouldn't be used for Crossfire greater than HD7870 Ghz Edition's (not Tahiti LE though.)

You'd wanna get a 650-750w unit for HD7950 X-Fire.

As for voltage variance:

Positive Rails (12v, 5v, 5vSB, & 3.3v) are +/-5%

Negative Rails (-12v and on old units, -5v) are +/-10%

Ripple & Noise levels are:

12v & -12v = 120mV

5v, 5vSB, 3.3v, & -5v = 50mV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iEATu*
> 
> Ok nice, thanks for your help. Looks I planned well when I got this PSU when I got it 6 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I might have at least $50-$60 extra each year to buy something else with the electricity saving. If I actually calculated that right.


It really depends what your electricity rates are.

For example, NYC is much higher than the more rural areas of NYS.


----------



## Belial

Hm, thanks on the load questions on the rosewill. I thought it could supply a lot more power but i guess the 7950 is just such a power hungry card (or rather, a powerful card). I set my hwinfo to warn me if 3.3s go 3.25/3.35 and the 21v to warn on 11.7/12.3


----------



## mikeaj

Unless you have some real instrumentation hooked up and triggering, you're not really checking much of anything. Those software readings are often way wrong.

Besides, a Capstone's going to shut itself off before dropping out of (ATX) regulation, anyway.

If you cap 7950 power draw through PowerTune, you could do it. If you're interested in benching the system, that's a different matter, but for most games having a lower power cap doesn't really impact performance much. Capstone is rated at 50C, so with cool ambient intake air for the power supply, you could maybe argue that overloading it a bit isn't such a bad thing. Say, 600W or so isn't going to be the end of the world.

If you were getting a new power supply, 650W (more if really pushing the overclocks) might make more sense, but 550W is honestly enough for most situations. "Recommended" is different than "feasible" or "possible." Anybody remember that old Antec video of i7-980x and SLI GTX 480s on a True Power New 550W in 3DMark?

If you're cavalier about pushing other components hard, I wouldn't worry too much about babying an enthusiast-grade power supply, so long as you know what's up.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Unless you have some real instrumentation hooked up and triggering, you're not really checking much of anything. Those software readings are often way wrong.
> 
> Besides, a Capstone's going to shut itself off before dropping out of (ATX) regulation, anyway.
> 
> If you cap 7950 power draw through PowerTune, you could do it. If you're interested in benching the system, that's a different matter, but for most games having a lower power cap doesn't really impact performance much. Capstone is rated at 50C, so with cool ambient intake air for the power supply, you could maybe argue that overloading it a bit isn't such a bad thing. Say, 600W or so isn't going to be the end of the world.
> 
> If you were getting a new power supply, 650W (more if really pushing the overclocks) might make more sense, but 550W is honestly enough for most situations. "Recommended" is different than "feasible" or "possible." *Anybody remember that old Antec video of i7-980x and SLI GTX 480s on a True Power New 550W in 3DMark?*
> 
> If you're cavalier about pushing other components hard, I wouldn't worry too much about babying an enthusiast-grade power supply, so long as you know what's up.


You can push power supplies over their rated output but that is just crazy. Did it do the whole run without shutting off?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> You can push power supplies over their rated output but that is just crazy. Did it do the whole run without shutting off?


Yes, but protections were disabled on the unit. (OTP, OPP, & OCP)


----------



## Belial

I'm not so sure if software is so untrustworthy, I think that may have been true back in the day but everything I've done with a DMM shows the values are pretty spot on. It's not a figure I'm relying on, just putting alert ranges on hwinfo in case 3.3/3vsb/12v goes above/below a certain threshold that I know it currently isn't, to track degradation (3.3 drops to 3.245 during single gpu load).

I can use a DMM, just stick it into the molex, when the system is on and loaded right?

Anyways, if i get a 2nd 7950 i'll consider getting a new psu too. I'll consider keeping it too though.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> I'm not so sure if software is so untrustworthy, I think that may have been true back in the day but everything I've done with a DMM shows the values are pretty spot on. It's not a figure I'm relying on, just putting alert ranges on hwinfo in case 3.3/3vsb/12v goes above/below a certain threshold that I know it currently isn't, to track degradation (3.3 drops to 3.245 during single gpu load).
> 
> I can use a DMM, just stick it into the molex, when the system is on and loaded right?
> 
> Anyways, if i get a 2nd 7950 i'll consider getting a new psu too. I'll consider keeping it too though.


Even if the software is correct at the time, that doesn't mean it's always going to be correct.

Like wise, your DMM might not even be accurate. You should check what it's accuracy values are.


----------



## shilka

Super Flower Leadex thread if anyone is interested in it
http://www.overclock.net/t/1390866/super-flower-leadex-thread#post_19958537


----------



## Geran

Requirements changed...


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geran*
> 
> @Tator_Tot: What PSU would you recommend for a gaming computer in/on an open-air case (DIYPC Alpha-DB6)? My requirements are under $95US, single 12V rail and modular.
> Thanks for your help!
> 
> -Geran B


I ain't no Tator Tot but I'd definitely go with the SeaSonic G-550:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151119
Currently on sale ($26 off).
If it's not on sale when you buy then go with the Roswill Capstone 550-M:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817182262


----------



## Tator Tot

What Andy said, either option is good.

Rosewill uses a sleeve bearing fan, which is it's only downside. The Seasonic uses a better 2BB fan but it slightly louder.


----------



## Geran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> What Andy said, either option is good.
> 
> Rosewill uses a sleeve bearing fan, which is it's only downside. The Seasonic uses a better 2BB fan but it slightly louder.


Noise isn't really an issue as I'll have headphones on 99.9% of the time it is being used.

What is having a sleeve bearing fan bad compared to the 2BB fan? Wouldn't the sleeve bearing be quieter between the two and last the same time?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geran*
> 
> Noise isn't really an issue as I'll have headphones on 99.9% of the time it is being used.
> 
> What is having a sleeve bearing fan bad compared to the 2BB fan? Wouldn't the sleeve bearing be quieter between the two and last the same time?


Depends on the fan, things are roughly the same between the two for noise levels.

2BB fans last longer than sleeve bearings.


----------



## eBombzor

Does the CAPSTONE-450-M support Haswell?


----------



## Geran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> What Andy said, either option is good.
> 
> Rosewill uses a sleeve bearing fan, which is it's only downside. The Seasonic uses a better 2BB fan but it slightly louder.


What do you think about the Rosewill HIVE-650? It looks similar to the Capstone-550-M but has more power and a cheaper price.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geran*
> 
> What do you think about the Rosewill HIVE-650? It looks similar to the Capstone-550-M but has more power and a cheaper price.


It's not as good as the Capstone or G-550. Quality > quantity








With that system you could get away with a 450W so 550W is already plenty.


----------



## svenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Does the CAPSTONE-450-M support Haswell?


The Rosewill Capstone line is based on Super Flower's "Golden Green" platform. Last week, Super Flower put out a press release stating:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Super Flower*
> "As one of the leading high performance & high energy efficiency power supply manufacturers, Super Flower officially announcing all Super Flower power supplies are Intel® Haswell™ CPU compatible, all Super Flower power supply can handle the C6/C7 extreme low power states with state of art zero load technology, these power supplies will produce stable voltage to handle all system needs and requirements, please enjoy when purchasing power supply from Super Flower."


In short, the Capstone line will support Haswell's C6/C7 processor states.


----------



## Geran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> It's not as good as the Capstone or G-550. Quality > quantity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With that system you could get away with a 450W so 550W is already plenty.


Thanks...works for me


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Does the CAPSTONE-450-M support Haswell?


The majority of quality power supplies on the market support Haswell, it's an issue that's blown out of proportions by idiots websites looking for clicks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geran*
> 
> What do you think about the Rosewill HIVE-650? It looks similar to the Capstone-550-M but has more power and a cheaper price.


As the other said, it's not nearly as good.

Capstone 550M is just the better unit, but the HIVE definitely isn't a bad unit.


----------



## Original Sin

List updated.
Added a few units from Antec, Cooler Master, Seasonic, EVGA and Super Flower.
Removed a bunch of discontinued and/or reconsidered units from Enermax, Seasonic, Antec, Corsair, Lepa and Thermaltake.
Also added a few reviews and redid many of the links.

The Aurum S units from FSP and Astro Gold/Platinum units from High Power were omitted at this time for reasons that have to do with a lack of time (on my part) and an acute absence of proper, thorough reviews.


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The main problem with the Akasa Venom Power 1000W PSU is its multi rail so you need to balance out the load over the PSU or it will shut off


how do i balance the load? i mean i put titan on pcie cables and thats it, the psu has pciex cables for 3 gpu. so what do you mean balance it?

thank you
revro


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> how do i balance the load? i mean i put titan on pcie cables and thats it, the psu has pciex cables for 3 gpu. so what do you mean balance it?
> 
> thank you
> revro


That has alreay been answered

You sould not even look at that PSU you have better options now


----------



## revro

too late i already purchased it ... so regarding balancing, how do i do that? how do i know on what rail what cable is? this psu has native cables (2 6+2, motherboard cable, cpu cable) plus 4 6+2 modular cables (picture at bottom)
http://www.akasa.com.tw/update.php?tpl=product/product.detail.tpl&no=181&type=Power%20supplies&type_sub=Performance&model=AK-PA100AM03

1. i assume each pciex 2*6+2 cable belongs to a separate 12v rail so i have to connect each card with one 6+2 connector from one cable and other 6+2 connector from other cable? then the card is balanced?
2. now how do i proceed with 12v for motherboard and cpu cables? how do i know whether they are not at their own 12v rail?
3. evga titan has 42A so if i put it on single rail it psu might restart the pc?

PS: my pc has only single ssd and dvd drive so i wont be actually running any heavy equipment beside 1-2, possibly very unlikely 3 gpus

thank you
revro


----------



## Born For TDM

Does anyone know if the EVGA Nex 650 will fit into a prodigy? I think the handle of the Nex is calculated in its length. - Thanks


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Born For TDM*
> 
> Does anyone know if the EVGA Nex 650 will fit into a prodigy? I think the handle of the Nex is calculated in its length. - Thanks


Its not that good of a PSU you got better options


----------



## Born For TDM

What options do i have if i want fully modular at around 650 watt's? preferable black/red color scheme?


----------



## Original Sin

Where are you buying from? (link the shop/s)


----------



## Born For TDM

Umm amazon/newegg preferably


----------



## Original Sin

Here you go:

*Seasonic X 650 @ 110$*
*High Power Astro GD 600 @ 105$*
*Silverstone Strider Plus 600 @ 95$ (after rebate)*

The X 650 is the superior unit, the other two are quasi-identical internally and very solid units as well.


----------



## Born For TDM

Thanks, seasonic x 650 looks like a winner.


----------



## uaedroid

Please advise if the Thermaltake Toughpower Grand 650W compatible to Haswell?


----------



## revro

so i got an answer from AKASA regarding venom power 1k
Quote:


> Although the 12V circuit is based on 4 rails, they're connected in parallel
> to run as a single rail with 83A of power.


best
revro


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaedroid*
> 
> Please advise if the Thermaltake Toughpower Grand 650W compatible to Haswell?


Pretty much everything is, especially used in normal ways, despite if they might not be able to most properly handle some kind of concocted worst-case scenario some people are dreaming up (and thus not officially compatible).

But TPG uses DC-DC for minor rails and so should be officially compatible.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> so i got an answer from AKASA regarding venom power 1k
> best
> revro


It doesn't work like that, but the 4 rails are fine. They are nothing to worry about.


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Pretty much everything is, especially used in normal ways, despite if they might not be able to most properly handle some kind of concocted worst-case scenario some people are dreaming up (and thus not officially compatible).
> 
> But TPG uses DC-DC for minor rails and so should be officially compatible.


Thanks for the assurance mikeaj!


----------



## eXXon

Sub'd.

P.S.: Thanks for the update Original Sin & Thank God the CX430 is no longer on the list


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> Sub'd.
> 
> P.S.: Thanks for the update Original Sin & Thank God the CX430 is no longer on the list


Did not even notice it was gone

Am going to bug my local PC shop for the EVGA SuperNova G2 i want one

Hope they make smaller versions then 1000 watts


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> Sub'd.
> 
> P.S.: Thanks for the update Original Sin & Thank God the CX430 is no longer on the list


Wonder why he took it off?

Its hardly the best PSU in the world but I would definitely recommend it to someone who wanted a sub $40 unit. I saw the modular version for $29.99 on Newegg the other day and the non-modular version is currently $24.99. Beats going with some crappy Ultra or Raidmax PSU.


----------



## svenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> [The CX430 is] hardly the best PSU in the world but I would definitely recommend it to someone who wanted a sub $40 unit. Beats going with some crappy Ultra or Raidmax PSU.


Try looking at it in a vacuum. When you take away the Corsair branding and attractively low price point, you're left with a unit built on a low-end CWT platform (DSA-II) with all CapXon capacitors and rated to only 30*C.

Do you think that something like that deserves to be on OCN's list? I certainly don't.

Just because it's one of the very few sub-$50 units that's not a complete system killer / fire hazard doesn't mean it should be given a general recommendation. It should only be recommended as a last resort when someone is too broke and/or stubborn to buy a quality PSU.


----------



## Original Sin

^Good answer.









Another one might sound like this.... _I could name a dozen units, sold under a variety of brands, that are internally similar or identical to the CX 430, so listing one of them should inevitably validate the rest of them as recommendations, and a whole lot of other similarly performing units. The list is already extensive, and misses units far superior to the CX line and the likes, for obscurity reasons mainly (limited or local availability only, PO Box brands, etc). The units that barely fit the bill should be eliminated with each update, as more and more good to excellent units reach the market (at lower and lower prices) and qualify for a recommendation (wide availability, minimally reputable manufacturer, proper reviews published, etc)._


----------



## twerk

Thanks









I definitely agree that you should encourage people to spend $20-$30 more and get something like the Capstone or S12IIB.


----------



## mikeaj

Playing the reasons game?

People are going to buy Corsair CX no matter what (and sometimes that's the best option given usage and price). They certainly don't need the OCN list for purchase validation to help push them along.


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Original Sin*
> 
> Another one might sound like this.... _I could name a dozen units, sold under a variety of brands, that are internally similar or identical to the CX 430, so listing one of them should inevitably validate the rest of them as recommendations, and a whole lot of other similarly performing units. The list is already extensive, and misses units far superior to the CX line and the likes, for obscurity reasons mainly (limited or local availability only, PO Box brands, etc). The units that barely fit the bill should be eliminated with each update, as more and more good to excellent units reach the market (at lower and lower prices) and qualify for a recommendation (wide availability, minimally reputable manufacturer, proper reviews published, etc)._


Or sort them: OK PSU, Good PSU, High-end PSU, total overkill silliness


----------



## Driimit

Hello everyone, I probably will buy soon a HD 7870 XT w Boost and sell out the existing HD 7850 OC. The reviews say its maximum power consumption, while fully overclocked will be maximum 225-245 watt. My rig is given in the signature. Probably I'll in the future buy an i5 3470(77 watt TDP), one SSD and one extra RAM. Judging by the specifications you can see I'll be able to run my computer with a good quality single rail +12V PSU of ~450watt. For example Seasonic S12II Bronze 430 W.

http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Seasonic-S12II-Bronze-430-W-Power-Supply-Review/1590/7

In the above link you can see the PSU performs great when 345 watt on the +12V rail is extracted from it. And on the next page on that link shows how it performs when more than that is squeezed out of that.

Now I know the basic facts like we should have some extra room for wattage when it comes to buying psu and generally they perform at their best when under 80% load etc. So I may also buy a 500/550watt psu. Now my question is--

1. If I buy a psu of ~450 watt is Seasonic S12II Bronze 430 W the cheapest one maintaining great quality? I've fairly gone through all the recommended psu(400-499 W) list and I find it the cheapest. But in case I missed something or any new product that is not in the list and I can try??
Also note that this psu is actually too good for a ~60$ psu. "Flawless" according to the review. So I don't necessarily need a flawless one. A psu reliable enough not to burn out my PC any day will suffice for me.

2. If I buy a ~550 watt psu I've found 3 possible candidates. XFX core edition 550 W, Seasonic S12II Bronze 520 W and Rosewill Hive 550 W. I don't know much about Rosewill and other two brands are traditiolnally more popular. But three of them are more or less equal right?? I mean in terms of quality??

3. Anything else in 500-550w range u wish to recommend which will be cheaper with more or less equal quality?

4.. Does the warranty depend where I buy from? In newegg each product(PSU or not) have specific info on warranty under the 'Details' tab. But in Amazon I cannot see anything written explicitly for many products. So does it matter on the store I buy from too or only the brand of the product?? Some products I'm looking for are cheaper in amazon. Some products I'm looking for are cheaper in amazon than newegg.

5. In amazon when I search for the XFX core edition 550 W, I end up at

http://www.amazon.com/XFX-ATX-550-Power-Supply/dp/B004RJ8EKI/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1369615678&sr=1-2&keywords=xfx+core+edition+550+w

As you see the title doesn't say anything about core edition or pro series. However the serial P1550SXXB9 seems to be identical with the core edition product given in the XFX website with hyphens omitted:

http://products.xfxforce.com/en-us/Power_Supply/Pro_Series_550W_PSU/P1-550S-XXB9

So I guess these two are actually same right?

Thank you.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Driimit*
> 
> Hello everyone, I probably will buy soon a HD 7870 XT w Boost and sell out the existing HD 7850 OC. The reviews say its maximum power consumption, while fully overclocked will be maximum 225-245 watt. My rig is given in the signature. Probably I'll in the future buy an i5 3470(77 watt TDP), one SSD and one extra RAM. Judging by the specifications you can see I'll be able to run my computer with a good quality single rail +12V PSU of ~450watt. For example Seasonic S12II Bronze 430 W.
> 
> http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Seasonic-S12II-Bronze-430-W-Power-Supply-Review/1590/7
> 
> In the above link you can see the PSU performs great when 345 watt on the +12V rail is extracted from it. And on the next page on that link shows how it performs when more than that is squeezed out of that.
> 
> Now I know the basic facts like we should have some extra room for wattage when it comes to buying psu and generally they perform at their best when under 80% load etc. So I may also buy a 500/550watt psu. Now my question is--
> 
> 1. If I buy a psu of ~450 watt is Seasonic S12II Bronze 430 W the cheapest one maintaining great quality? I've fairly gone through all the recommended psu(400-499 W) list and I find it the cheapest. But in case I missed something or any new product that is not in the list and I can try??
> Also note that this psu is actually too good for a ~60$ psu. "Flawless" according to the review. So I don't necessarily need a flawless one. A psu reliable enough not to burn out my PC any day will suffice for me.
> 
> 2. If I buy a ~550 watt psu I've found 3 possible candidates. XFX core edition 550 W, Seasonic S12II Bronze 520 W and Rosewill Hive 550 W. I don't know much about Rosewill and other two brands are traditiolnally more popular. But three of them are more or less equal right?? I mean in terms of quality??
> 
> 3. Anything else in 500-550w range u wish to recommend which will be cheaper with more or less equal quality?
> 
> 4.. Does the warranty depend where I buy from? In newegg each product(PSU or not) have specific info on warranty under the 'Details' tab. But in Amazon I cannot see anything written explicitly for many products. So does it matter on the store I buy from too or only the brand of the product?? Some products I'm looking for are cheaper in amazon. Some products I'm looking for are cheaper in amazon than newegg.
> 
> 5. In amazon when I search for the XFX core edition 550 W, I end up at
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/XFX-ATX-550-Power-Supply/dp/B004RJ8EKI/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1369615678&sr=1-2&keywords=xfx+core+edition+550+w
> 
> As you see the title doesn't say anything about core edition or pro series. However the serial P1550SXXB9 seems to be identical with the core edition product given in the XFX website with hyphens omitted:
> 
> http://products.xfxforce.com/en-us/Power_Supply/Pro_Series_550W_PSU/P1-550S-XXB9
> 
> So I guess these two are actually same right?
> 
> Thank you.


If you are from the EU try and find the Fractal Design Tesla R2 500 watts and see what the price on that is


----------



## Driimit

Its price is higher. And products will be bought from USA.

Btw specific answers to each q will be much appreciated and helpful.


----------



## Driimit

Anyone?? Still waiting for answers ! Thnaks...


----------



## spicymeatabolle

hey guys. what psu can you recommend me? check my specs for the details on it

my current psu is making an ANNOYING sround and i think it is causing problems to my video card, problems ive had before with other psu's


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Driimit*
> 
> 1. If I buy a psu of ~450 watt is Seasonic S12II Bronze 430 W the cheapest one maintaining great quality? I've fairly gone through all the recommended psu(400-499 W) list and I find it the cheapest. But in case I missed something or any new product that is not in the list and I can try??
> Also note that this psu is actually too good for a ~60$ psu. "Flawless" according to the review. So I don't necessarily need a flawless one. A psu reliable enough not to burn out my PC any day will suffice for me.


"Flawless" meaning no overt flaws that were seen. It's good but not anything that amazing, just a decent group-reg unit done well. If it's around $60, there are better options usually.
Quote:


> 2. If I buy a ~550 watt psu I've found 3 possible candidates. XFX core edition 550 W, Seasonic S12II Bronze 520 W and Rosewill Hive 550 W. I don't know much about Rosewill and other two brands are traditiolnally more popular. But three of them are more or less equal right?? I mean in terms of quality??


The XFX is also S12IIB. Rosewill Hive is decent also but has a bit worse capacitors but definitely nothing to be really concerned about.
Quote:


> 3. Anything else in 500-550w range u wish to recommend which will be cheaper with more or less equal quality?


Not really. But I'd just buy the Rosewill Capstone 650W for $64 while it's on sale. It's a couple tiers higher in quality than the others mentioned so far.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817182071
Quote:


> 4.. Does the warranty depend where I buy from? In newegg each product(PSU or not) have specific info on warranty under the 'Details' tab. But in Amazon I cannot see anything written explicitly for many products. So does it matter on the store I buy from too or only the brand of the product?? Some products I'm looking for are cheaper in amazon. Some products I'm looking for are cheaper in amazon than newegg.


The retailer has a return policy for something that's bad soon after purchase, but the product warranty is through the manufacturer. It doesn't matter where you bought it from.
Quote:


> 5. In amazon when I search for the XFX core edition 550 W, I end up at
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/XFX-ATX-550-Power-Supply/dp/B004RJ8EKI/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1369615678&sr=1-2&keywords=xfx+core+edition+550+w
> 
> As you see the title doesn't say anything about core edition or pro series. However the serial P1550SXXB9 seems to be identical with the core edition product given in the XFX website with hyphens omitted:
> 
> http://products.xfxforce.com/en-us/Power_Supply/Pro_Series_550W_PSU/P1-550S-XXB9
> 
> So I guess these two are actually same right?


Yes, that's the only 550W PSU XFX has ever sold.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spicymeatabolle*
> 
> hey guys. what psu can you recommend me? check my specs for the details on it
> 
> my current psu is making an ANNOYING sround and i think it is causing problems to my video card, problems ive had before with other psu's


Specs are? Causing problems for the video card seems unlikely unless the thing is really bad.

Country? Where are you buying from? What's available? How much are you willing to spend?


----------



## spicymeatabolle

my specs:

i5 3570k
16gb ram
1 ssd+1 500gb hard drive
AMD 7870

im a little weary because my old PSU from another computer killed a 4850 and later a 460 gtx (i didnt play any games on the pc in the between time) and the video card would get loud when i turned on a game but then on others it wouldnt

i am in the USA and i am buying from tigerdirect(its very close to me) but i am willing to buy off newegg if a better deal turns up

i want to keep it at 100 but i would be willing to go 150 if its a super high quality one (more than 800w also)


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spicymeatabolle*
> 
> my specs:
> 
> i5 3570k
> 16gb ram
> 1 ssd+1 500gb hard drive
> AMD 7870
> 
> im a little weary because my old PSU from another computer killed a 4850 and later a 460 gtx (i didnt play any games on the pc in the between time) and the video card would get loud when i turned on a game but then on others it wouldnt
> 
> i am in the USA and i am buying from tigerdirect(its very close to me) but i am willing to buy off newegg if a better deal turns up
> 
> i want to keep it at 100 but i would be willing to go 150 if its a super high quality one (more than 800w also)


You could do with a 450 watts PSU for that if you want more power left over go with a 550 watts you dont need more unless you plan on more video cards

Rosewill Capstone is good bang for buck


----------



## Driimit

mikeaj, thanks, specially for question by question replies. It was helpful.

1. Now the thing is I'm probably buying the 7950 with boost instead of 7850 XT and am feeling more inclined to buy a ~650W PSU instead of ~550W. I've found Rosewill Hive 650W for 60$ in amazon.
http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Rosewill-HIVE-650-W-Power-Supply-Review/1460/1

It's in the recommended psu list in OCN. Judging by the review I reckon it's also quite good overall right?

2. And the one u referred to Rosewill Capstone 650W, it's not currently in sale and lowest price is 80$. The thing is I'm not willing to spend more than 60$ on a PSU because I can get the XFX 550W, Seasonic S12IIB 520B, Rosewill Hive 550w all under 60$ which are of standard quality and definitely more than enough for my current PC specs but again I'd surely be pretty happy to get a ~650W PSU if it's within 65$ for the sake of being future-proof. Another thing is my friend wil buy it before coming home from USA(ya I'm not American) and she'll leave US in early August. So I can wait for a good deal for as long as late July.
So how much likely do u reckon that the Rosewill Capstone 650W or an equivalent one will have a deal under 65$ within the next 2 months? Being not an American I have little idea in US marketing trends, So suggestion will be helpful.

Thank you.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Driimit*
> 
> mikeaj, thanks, specially for question by question replies. It was helpful.
> 
> 1. Now the thing is I'm probably buying the 7950 with boost instead of 7850 XT and am feeling more inclined to buy a ~650W PSU instead of ~550W. I've found Rosewill Hive 650W for 60$ in amazon.
> http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Rosewill-HIVE-650-W-Power-Supply-Review/1460/1
> 
> It's in the recommended psu list in OCN. Judging by the review I reckon it's also quite good overall right?
> 
> 2. And the one u referred to Rosewill Capstone 650W, it's not currently in sale and lowest price is 80$. The thing is I'm not willing to spend more than 60$ on a PSU because I can get the XFX 550W, Seasonic S12IIB 520B, Rosewill Hive 550w all under 60$ which are of standard quality and definitely more than enough for my current PC specs but again I'd surely be pretty happy to get a ~650W PSU if it's within 65$ for the sake of being future-proof. Another thing is my friend wil buy it before coming home from USA(ya I'm not American) and she'll leave US in early August. So I can wait for a good deal for as long as late July.
> So how much likely do u reckon that the Rosewill Capstone 650W or an equivalent one will have a deal under 65$ within the next 2 months? Being not an American I have little idea in US marketing trends, So suggestion will be helpful.
> 
> Thank you.


Rosewill reviews and info can be found here
http://www.overclock.net/t/1393472/rosewill-power-supplies-information-thread


----------



## Driimit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Rosewill reviews and info can be found here
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1393472/rosewill-power-supplies-information-thread


Thanks however my q was not directly about Rosewill Hive PSU review as u can see in my last post.. In fact I've already quoted in my last post one of the two reviews found in ur given link on Rosewill Hive. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Driimit

Why Rosewill Green Series 630 W is not in the recommended PSU list? Judging by the review in hardware secrets:
http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Rosewill-Green-Series-630-W-RG630-S12-Power-Supply-Review/881/1

I feel it's a good enough power supply to be recommended. Also there are other PSUs like Rosewill Hive series that are on the list and of more or less equivalent quality..


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Driimit*
> 
> Why Rosewill Green Series 630 W is not in the recommended PSU list? Judging by the review in hardware secrets:
> http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Rosewill-Green-Series-630-W-RG630-S12-Power-Supply-Review/881/1
> 
> I feel it's a good enough power supply to be recommended. Also there are other PSUs like Rosewill Hive series that are on the list and of more or less equivalent quality..


Short answer its old


----------



## Driimit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Short answer its old


I disagree.

If it's still available in the market and if there is no explicitly new technology or feature applied in the contemporary PSUs of this price range that the Rosewill Green(or others like that) lacks of; I don't find it at all logical to eliminate it for the sake of age.

Why do we tend to avoid an old thing(PSU or not)? Because that thing is either unavailable or lacks features(in any respect) that the other modern things of the same genre of the same price range commonly have. An old thing is not obsolete for sake of being old but can become so due to the other adverse factors that generally come with age.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Driimit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Short answer its old
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree.
> 
> If it's still available in the market and if there is no explicitly new technology or feature applied in the contemporary PSUs of this price range that the Rosewill Green(or others like that) lacks of; I don't find it at all logical to eliminate it for the sake of age.
> 
> Why do we tend to avoid an old thing(PSU or not)? Because that thing is either unavailable or lacks features(in any respect) that the other modern things of the same genre of the same price range commonly have. An old thing is not obsolete for sake of being old but can become so due to the other adverse factors that generally come with age.
Click to expand...

It's kind of not that much different than say Corsair CX in quality, and that's not on there either. You might just say that the threshold's a bit higher now. For what it's worth, pretty much everything on the list has better high-load +12 V ripple.

Gabe Torres does good reviews, but he has a reputation for giving out awards like candy, you know? Actually, they're just very heavily based on whatever price is current, not to mention his current perspective on the market. As time goes on, reviewers become harder and harder on scoring, as power supplies get better.

I think Rosewill Green was maybe being phased out, or people thought so? For brevity, discontinued (but still very much available on many markets) units are kept off the list. But now we know that Rosewill Green was refreshed and bumped to 80 plus bronze, seemingly. Same platform from ATNG... or not?


----------



## Driimit

@mikeaj, thanks for explaining the main points. It was helpful. I just feel that as there are similar PSUs like Corcair CX that haven't made it to the list, also there are PSUs with more or less similar standard that have. One example might be: XFX core edition 450 W. It has(like its 550 W counterpart) fluctuating voltage problem on +12V rail under more than a few circumstances as jonnyguru points out.

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story2&reid=224

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story2&reid=225

And if you consider discontinuity, the 450 W one, as far as I observe in the last few days is pretty hard to find out. Both versions of them ( P1-450S-XXB9 and P1-450SX2B9 ) are discontinued in newegg:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817207012
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817207018

At the time of writing it, I checked in amazon for latest update and found 4 left in stock, however I found it unavailable a few days ago when I checked it there as one of my possible buying candidates.

http://www.amazon.com/XFX-ATX-450-Power-Supply/dp/B005FPT38U/ref=sr_sp-atf_title_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1369871158&sr=8-1&keywords=xfx+core+edition+450w

Sorry if I'm wrong and I can't find the datasheet anymore but I think I read somewhere 4/5 days ago, when researching viable buying option for me, that XFX doesn't produce the 450 W one anymore. As I said I'm not 100% sure I read it, but I feel I probably did.

PS: I got your main point and the above example is not to stretch the argument if 'old is bad' (lol...) but to point out a few things that you guys might just have missed.

PS2: @mikeaj, I asked two new questions on the basis of your answers to my initial five questions. Hopefully you or someone will take the time to give precise answers to them.

Bye.


----------



## mikeaj

If the XFX is being discontinued, that's a relatively recent development. The list is not updated all the time, but it hasn't been too long since the last change.

I think most people would say that the XFX Core (Pro) is a step above Corsair CX though. Seasonic S12IIB is a bit better than CWT DSAII (DSAIII?), and the S12IIB / M12IIB derivatives like the lower-wattage XFX Core, Antec HCG, PCP&C Silencer Mk III all have better capacitors and a ball-bearing fan, unlike the CX.

What CPU and GPUs? If single 7950 or lower, 450 W is plenty unless you highly overclock one of the more power-hungry processors. No need for 550 W, let alone 650 W. For two 7950s, maybe 650 W. Rosewill Hive is pretty decent, but it's not great.

Between now and August, there should be something good on sale for say $60 or less. Say Capstone or Seasonic G might go on sale again. It's not like Hive or some Seasonic S12IIB unit for ~$60 is a bad call, but you could do better. Or if not something on that level, then something like a Seasonic S12IIB unit might go on sale under $60.


----------



## christoi

450w would be fine for a system like that, though you could always go higher if you do have plans on upgrading soon after.

The S12ii is definitely a good unit, but given the current pricings I'd recommend the Rosewill Capstone 450w. It's currently $60 on amazon, which is pretty good deal for it.

I believe that XFX unit is based off the S12ii too, though I'm not quite sure if there are any differences between the units. I'd presume the two links are of the same unit though, AFAIK XFX only has a single 550w unit that's sold today.

As for the Hive, I wouldn't recommend it unless you really want the semi-modular interface. While it's not a bad unit performance-wise, but component quality isn't particularly great.

As for warranty, I'm pretty sure it has nothing to do with the retailer. Chances are that Amazon simply didn't list it on the page, not that its not offered.

Edit: Whoops, for some reason I didn't see there was a next page.
Edit2: Actually disregard this post completely, I was responding for some reason to the posts in page 224.


----------



## ledzepp3

I'm just saying that the BeQuiet! Straight Power E9 580W says "BeQuier!"...


----------



## Driimit

@mikeaj, okay got you. Then may be I should just wait to see if some better offer comes up in the next few months. And I'll be using single 7950 in recent future. Actually I do have a 450W PSU that I'm using right now(see in my sig) But it has two +12V rails. So that won't be enough. The rail supplying the cpu would have spare power but the other rail would have power shortage under taxing situation if I use a 7950. But probably someday will get a second Tahiti. That's why wanting to take a ~650W PSU. Future processor would be 3rd gen i5.


----------



## munaim1

Anyone care to share anything about the *XIGMATEK 400W & 500W Tauro 80 Plus Bronze Power Supply*, I can't seem to find a review for these products. Please link me to a review of some sort please.

Also how does it fair against the OCZ Technology 500W CoreXStream quality (personally will be using the XFX Core 450W PSU).


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Anyone care to share anything about the *XIGMATEK 400W & 500W Tauro 80 Plus Bronze Power Supply*, I can't seem to find a review for these products. Please link me to a review of some sort please.......


Review of the 400w unit.

Got it from here.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Anyone care to share anything about the *XIGMATEK 400W & 500W Tauro 80 Plus Bronze Power Supply*, I can't seem to find a review for these products. Please link me to a review of some sort please.
> 
> Also how does it fair against the OCZ Technology 500W CoreXStream quality (personally will be using the XFX Core 450W PSU).


Its alright its not kill your PC but its not great either

http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Xigmatek-Tauro-700-W-Power-Supply-Review/1594
http://www.hardwareheaven.com/reviews/1529/pg1/xigmatek-tauro-700w-power-supply-review-introduction.html

Forget the OCZ CoreXStream thats crap from HEC

Rosewill Capstone or Super Flower Golden Green are by far the best 450 watts units i can recall right now


----------



## svenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Anyone care to share anything about the *XIGMATEK 400W & 500W Tauro 80 Plus Bronze Power Supply*, I can't seem to find a review for these products. Please link me to a review of some sort please.
> 
> Also how does it fair against the OCZ Technology 500W CoreXStream quality (personally will be using the XFX Core 450W PSU).


I found a German article for the 400w model from Compubase.de.

Here's the highlights: Andyson is the OEM, the fan is a Young Lin DFS132512H and is pretty loud. The capacitors are a 85*C Teapo primary and 105*F secondaries from Teapo and JunFu. Only 26A on main 12v rail, which gives a net capacity of 312w (which is substandard for a "400w" unit).

The efficiency as tested did not even match 80-PLUS standard, let alone 80-PLUS Bronze. PFC rating is below 99%, it can't handle crossloads properly on the 12v and 5v rails, but ripple is actually not bad.

I would assume that the 500w model would be just as bad, but with 8A / 96w more on the 12v rail.


----------



## Original Sin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Anyone care to share anything about the *XIGMATEK 400W & 500W Tauro 80 Plus Bronze Power Supply*, I can't seem to find a review for these products. Please link me to a review of some sort please.
> 
> Also how does it fair against the OCZ Technology 500W CoreXStream quality (personally will be using the XFX Core 450W PSU).


Cheap stuff.. they're not safety hazards, just utterly unimpressive... sort of like the CX units from Corsair, you can usually do better at the price.


----------



## munaim1

Thanks guys, I'm just finalizing prices for an order, but I guess I'll play it safe with the XFX 450W. Thanks again.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Thanks guys, I'm just finalizing prices for an order, but I guess I'll play it safe with the XFX 450W. Thanks again.


Is the Rosewill Capstone 450 more?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Thanks guys, I'm just finalizing prices for an order, but I guess I'll play it safe with the XFX 450W. Thanks again.
> 
> 
> 
> Is the Rosewill Capstone 450 more?
Click to expand...

Unfortunately cannot compare prices as I can't find a retailer stocking that item in the UK, if you come across a UK retailer with the stock, link it please. I'll be buying bulk and the supplier that I use doesn't stock that item.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Unfortunately cannot compare prices as I can't find a retailer stocking that item in the UK, if you come across a UK retailer with the stock, link it please. I'll be buying bulk and the supplier that I use doesn't stock that item.


Oh you are from the UK did not see then the Super Flower Golden Green sould be more common in the EU


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Unfortunately cannot compare prices as I can't find a retailer stocking that item in the UK, if you come across a UK retailer with the stock, link it please. I'll be buying bulk and the supplier that I use doesn't stock that item.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you are from the UK did not see then the Super Flower Golden Green sould be more common in the EU
Click to expand...

Had a quick glance at Google shopping, damn that thing is expensive. I'll just stick to the XFX. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Driimit

How is the quality of the PSUs? They're all 600-700 W and less than 60$ after rebate in newegg right now. So when judging quality please don't be too ambitious, just emphasize on if they are reliable enough overall and do they actually provide the power they claim?

Cooler Master i700 : Official website
Newegg

Thermaltake SMART 650 W: Official website
Newegg

Good thing is both have 5 years warranty.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Driimit*
> 
> How is the quality of the PSUs? They're all 600-700 W and less than 60$ after rebate in newegg right now. So when judging quality please don't be too ambitious, just emphasize on if they are reliable enough overall and do they actually provide the power they claim?
> 
> Cooler Master i700 : Official website
> Newegg
> 
> Thermaltake SMART 650 W: Official website
> Newegg
> 
> Good thing is both have 5 years warranty.


That very much depens if you get the non modular or modular SMART

I would look at the Rosewill Hive instead

And do you really need 650 watts?


----------



## Driimit

Quote:


> That very much depens if you get the non modular or modular SMART
> 
> I would look at the Rosewill Hive instead
> 
> And do you really need 650 watts?


Modular is more convenient but it won't be my consideration when buying a PSU. Reliability, ability to give the claimed power and low price are the only things I'd consider. I'll only care modular or not only if everything other I mentioned are equal.

Btw I wanted to know their quality. I can't find any reviews on either of them. I'm actually more interested in the Cooler Master i700. A 80+ bronze 700 watt PSU with 5 year warranty at 60$. This is one amazing deal you know if it is what it really claims to be... So I'm interested to know it's overall quality(any link to some reliable article will be helpful. Hardwaresecrets hasn't published a review on it yet).

And I'm interested to know about the Thermaltake PSU because it's even cheaper at 55$ now. And regarding The Rosewill Hive 650 W, I know it's a safe and reliable choice under 60$ and I decided to buy it and then I saw the Cooler Master and Thermaltake deals in newegg.

I don't need 650 W right now. But I plan to crossfire two 7950(overclocked) some time and maybe a 3rd gen core i5... That's why wanting to buy it.

Edit: The PSU was announced on 22 May this year... It's so new. That's why no reviews of it yet. http://technologyx.com/news/cooler-master-debuts-80-plus-bronze-i-series-power-supplies-with-500w-600w-700w-models/

I'm really eager how the reviews turn out to be. Hopefully there will be some reliable reviews on the net by 17th June. That's when the 20$ rebate expires.


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Driimit*
> 
> I'm actually more interested in the Cooler Master i700. A 80+ bronze 700 watt PSU with 5 year warranty at 60$. This is one amazing deal you know if it is what it really claims to be... So I'm interested to know it's overall quality(any link to some reliable article will be helpful. Hardwaresecrets hasn't published a review on it yet).


I wouldn't touch any Cooler Master unit beside their Silent Pro Gold/Hybrid and even then there's more competitive units or the price.

Now this one looks like it's brand new so maybe they stepped up?


----------



## Driimit

Quote:


> I wouldn't touch any Cooler Master unit beside their Silent Pro Gold/Hybrid and even then there's more competitive units or the price.
> 
> Now this one looks like it's brand new so maybe they stepped up?


I know what u mean. But we can't actually judge anything until we review it, right? Comparing them to other Cooler Master crappy products and coming to a decision from there won't be wise.


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Driimit*
> 
> I know what u mean. But we can't actually judge anything until we review it, right? Comparing them to other Cooler Master crappy products and coming to a decision from there won't be wise.


Yea, we need to know who's the OEM to see if it's worth considering.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Driimit*
> 
> I know what u mean. But we can't actually judge anything until we review it, right? Comparing them to other Cooler Master crappy products and coming to a decision from there won't be wise.


We actually have a Cooler Master I series owner here on OCN he got one from Cooler Master before it went on sale


----------



## davek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Driimit*
> 
> Modular is more convenient but it won't be my consideration when buying a PSU. Reliability, ability to give the claimed power and low price are the only things I'd consider. I'll only care modular or not only if everything other I mentioned are equal.
> 
> Btw I wanted to know their quality. I can't find any reviews on either of them. I'm actually more interested in the Cooler Master i700. A 80+ bronze 700 watt PSU with 5 year warranty at 60$. This is one amazing deal you know if it is what it really claims to be... So I'm interested to know it's overall quality(any link to some reliable article will be helpful. Hardwaresecrets hasn't published a review on it yet).
> 
> And I'm interested to know about the Thermaltake PSU because it's even cheaper at 55$ now. And regarding The Rosewill Hive 650 W, I know it's a safe and reliable choice under 60$ and I decided to buy it and then I saw the Cooler Master and Thermaltake deals in newegg.
> 
> I don't need 650 W right now. But I plan to crossfire two 7950(overclocked) some time and maybe a 3rd gen core i5... That's why wanting to buy it.
> 
> Edit: The PSU was announced on 22 May this year... It's so new. That's why no reviews of it yet. http://technologyx.com/news/cooler-master-debuts-80-plus-bronze-i-series-power-supplies-with-500w-600w-700w-models/
> 
> I'm really eager how the reviews turn out to be. Hopefully there will be some reliable reviews on the net by 17th June. That's when the 20$ rebate expires.


You won't know in the long run if it's an amazing deal or not, until you've had it for years, no matter who reviews it how, or tests what....

If it fails, the trouble of pulling it out and shipping it and talking with them outweighs any warranty that it may come with, no matter what the price.

I'm just here to say.... PCP&C, and be done with it. Got my silencer 750 (which I don't think they even make, or much even close to it, anymore) like 4+ years ago. I don't remember the warranty, could be 5 years, ten, lifetime.... I threw the paper out, I think. Running strong and silent and perfect, to this day (I got it because my $50 hunk o' junk blew out after a few months - it was "safe" and all, and didn't kill any components, it just did exactly what it could have been expected to do, and fizzled).

So, I spent $150.... wish I'd just bought the $100 one from the start, I have complete confidence in it, and that it will last as long as I need it to. (really, it's thee highest quality component in my PC, as it should be).

Obviously, overclocking and such are partly about NOT paying to play - but in the long run, it makes sense to but a bit extra into what's powering the rest of the gear.


----------



## Driimit

davek wrote:
Quote:


> You won't know in the long run if it's an amazing deal or not, until you've had it for years, no matter who reviews it how, or tests what....
> 
> If it fails, the trouble of pulling it out and shipping it and talking with them outweighs any warranty that it may come with, no matter what the price.


I only partially agree with you. It's useless to know if a deal made 3 years ago was actually 'amazing' or not. What you say actually is like 2+2=4. It is true because it has to be. If a product works well for the expected lifetime or even beyond and do what it's supposed to do then it must be an amazing deal by definition no matter if it has got the worst reviews in the world. But because of the fact we can't be sure of if it will be the case without actually buying and waiting for 3 years, that's why the reviews come into the equation. A positive review made by an authentic source increases the chance that the product will work in the expected way for its expected lifetime. So when we have two or three reviews that tell something is good in its price range, we can safely say that the deal is 'potentially' amazing because it has got more possibility to succeed in doing its job in terms of performance, durability etc.

And regarding 'if it fails' question, you definitely know better than me any electronic product can fail at any time. Suppose you buy a great graphics card with great reviews at a great price and considered it a great deal. Now if the product fails after 2 months and as u said you had to pull it out, notify it to the manufacturer, ship it to them, wait for the replacements to arrive etc hassles. Will you think it wasn't a great deal and you would revert your decision had you got the chance to do so? Well I wouldn't. I'd just think that I was unlucky and got a bad card. Every one card out of 1000 would be faulty in average and I was the unfortunate one to get the faulty one.

What I mean is if there's an unfair coin with probability of 90% of getting the head, the coin is thrown, you call out 'head', unfortunately it is a 'tail' then still it is a good decision(amazing deal in our case) to call for the head. And the probability of getting the head(in our case potential chance that a product will do what it's supposed to do) was known to you from external sources beforehand(in our case the authentic reviews we read before buying that product).

I'm sure you've got my point.


----------



## shilka

korruptedkaos was kind enough to open up his brand new Chicony Power Technology made Cosair TX850M and take some photos of it

Am curious as this is the first Chicony unit i have seen


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
















Anyone here that has any info on it?


----------



## davek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Driimit*
> 
> davek wrote:
> I only partially agree with you. It's useless to know if a deal made 3 years ago was actually 'amazing' or not. What you say actually is like 2+2=4. It is true because it has to be. If a product works well for the expected lifetime or even beyond and do what it's supposed to do then it must be an amazing deal by definition no matter if it has got the worst reviews in the world. But because of the fact we can't be sure of if it will be the case without actually buying and waiting for 3 years, that's why the reviews come into the equation. A positive review made by an authentic source increases the chance that the product will work in the expected way for its expected lifetime. So when we have two or three reviews that tell something is good in its price range, we can safely say that the deal is 'potentially' amazing because it has got more possibility to succeed in doing its job in terms of performance, durability etc.
> 
> And regarding 'if it fails' question, you definitely know better than me any electronic product can fail at any time. Suppose you buy a great graphics card with great reviews at a great price and considered it a great deal. Now if the product fails after 2 months and as u said you had to pull it out, notify it to the manufacturer, ship it to them, wait for the replacements to arrive etc hassles. Will you think it wasn't a great deal and you would revert your decision had you got the chance to do so? Well I wouldn't. I'd just think that I was unlucky and got a bad card. Every one card out of 1000 would be faulty in average and I was the unfortunate one to get the faulty one.
> 
> What I mean is if there's an unfair coin with probability of 90% of getting the head, the coin is thrown, you call out 'head', unfortunately it is a 'tail' then still it is a good decision(amazing deal in our case) to call for the head. And the probability of getting the head(in our case potential chance that a product will do what it's supposed to do) was known to you from external sources beforehand(in our case the authentic reviews we read before buying that product).
> 
> I'm sure you've got my point.


I see what you're saying, but I don't think that any review can, on a newer product, tell you how it will do in the long run. We do know some brands that are, without a doubt, high quality.. While technically anything can fail at any point, there are some things that are so unlikely to fail that you don't even need to worry about it - however, off-brand power supplies are nearly the opposite, we can pretty much expect them to fail where any other offbrand component might last plenty long.

That's just my opinion, but I've been there and done that, and for me the trouble of having no computer and waiting on the company for another junk product that will do the same thing, in inconveniant enough to outweigh a savings of just tens of dollars. Hour for hour of work, it will cost you more in the long run to buy the cheap one, IMO.


----------



## Driimit

^^ Yeah got your point. Too bad you had some terrible hassles to bear with your power supplies in the past... Good luck


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> korruptedkaos was kind enough to open up his brand new Chicony Power Technology made Cosair TX850M and take some photos of it
> 
> Am curious as this is the first Chicony unit i have seen
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone here that has any info on it?


No reviews out of it, but Hipro is supposed to be one of the best OEMs out there in terms of build quality & reliability. Though, the secondary caps are not full jap so a bit of a blow there.

Still looks like a solid design.


----------



## bigredishott

I was wondering how you felt about the Ultra 4x 850 v2? Tigerdirect linky


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigredishott*
> 
> I was wondering how you felt about the Ultra 4x 850 v2? Tigerdirect linky


its pretty mediocre not the worst thing in the world but still a far cry from being a good unit

150$ what a ...... rippoff

You can find tons of other units that are much much better for 150$ or less


----------



## bigredishott

Don't I feel like an ass! I guess should have done better homework.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigredishott*
> 
> Don't I feel like an ass! I guess should have done better homework.


Return it if you can

Not trying to be rude to you so dont take it the wrong way but asking before buying something is a good idea


----------



## bigredishott

I bought it over 3 months ago and have been using it. I looked at reviews and stuff seemed alright, gonna have to be because thats what I got.


----------



## shilka

Some idiot over at the Corsair facebook page claims the Cosair CX is a great unit using all japanese capacitors and as far as i know thats a flatout lie

Its Teapo Samxon and CapXon none of which are japanese or am i wrong?


----------



## svenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Some idiot over at the Corsair facebook page claims the Cosair CX is a great unit using all japanese capacitors and as far as i know thats a flatout lie
> 
> Its Teapo Samxon and CapXon none of which are japanese or am i wrong?


The CX line is all CapXon (from China), as far as I'm aware.

EDIT: Apparantly the newer CX750 is different than its smaller brethren, as it has a different platform (CWT's "PUQ"), and different capacitors (an 400V, 390mF @ 85*C Panasonic primary, and *Samxon* secondaries).

I guess they upgraded the primary, but had to downgrade the secondaries to make up for it...


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svenge*
> 
> The CX line is all CapXon (from China), as far as I'm aware.


Uses some CapXon & SamXon but newer units (Bronze efficiency ones) have a Jap primary.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svenge*
> 
> The CX line is all CapXon (from China), as far as I'm aware.


I read somewhere they are taiwanese
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Uses some CapXon & SamXon but newer units (Bronze efficiency ones) have a Jap primary.


Oh so i am half right?

I feel like an idiot that i have to dig up info and bother you guys just so i can give him facts


----------



## Theroty

I have actually been looking at the cx600m today quite a bit. It is not on the list but from several sites it has got good reviews. So, its either decent or their reviews suck.. LOL!

Edit: This says, what I read, that the primary is Jap bulk.
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Corsair/CX600M/1.html


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Theroty*
> 
> I have actually been looking at the cx600m today quite a bit. It is not on the list but from several sites it has got good reviews. So, its either decent or their reviews suck.. LOL!


its not very good but if you have no money for anything better its okey as a last resort option

And it was removed from the list not long ago


----------



## svenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Theroty*
> 
> I have actually been looking at the cx600m today quite a bit. It is not on the list but from several sites it has got good reviews. So, its either decent or their reviews suck.. LOL!
> 
> Edit: This says, what I read, that the primary is Jap bulk.
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Corsair/CX600M/1.html


It's still a modified CWT DSA-II with an 85*C primary capacitor (even if it is a Panasonic) and all its secondaries are from CapXon.

While it's certainly no Raidmax, it still falls a bit short of the quality that merits being on OCN's list.


----------



## Theroty

Got ya.







I am having some issues with my 4 year old ModXtreme Pro that I bought before I as much as I do now. The -12v it is pretty out of whack. While, I don't use any serial ports or older items, I feel that this is the beginning of something much worse. I am currently looking at several units.

HX650
HX750
G Series 550

The 750 would be hugely overkill but give me plenty of expansion room with 4 PCI-E. The 650 would be overkill with not much expansion room with only 2 PCI-E. The Seasonic would be perfect. BUT, its hard to pass up the 7 year warranty with the Corsair units. Decisions, decisions...

Edit: I really do not ever see myself using 2 GPUS. The 750 seems out of the question almost, but its like buying a 500hp car for streets that only let you go 30mph.. LOL!


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Theroty*
> 
> Got ya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am having some issues with my 4 year old ModXtreme Pro that I bought before I as much as I do now. The -12v it is pretty out of whack. While, I don't use any serial ports or older items, I feel that this is the beginning of something much worse. I am currently looking at several units.
> 
> HX650
> HX750
> G Series 550
> 
> The 750 would be hugely overkill but give me plenty of expansion room with 4 PCI-E. The 650 would be overkill with not much expansion room with only 2 PCI-X. The Seasonic would be perfect. BUT, its hard to pass up the 7 year warranty with the Corsair units. Decisions, decisions...


The Rosewill Capstone is hard to beat as its so good bang for buck

I know i am starting to sound like a Rosewill fanboy but i am not its just so hard to find anything better for around the same price
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817182262

If you dont mind its overpriced at 140$ the Newton R3 is very good but as i said its overpriced in the US
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817580004&Tpk=Newton%20R3&IsVirtualParent=1


----------



## Theendgamelv3

Don't know if I should start a thread or not since it is probably such a simple question for you guys. I am building a computer and just want to know what recommended wattage should go with my build

CPU:I7 3770K
GPUower Color 7870 MYST Ed. (Tahiti LE)
Mobo:ASRock Z77 Extreme4
16 gigs of RAM
2 HDD
1 SDD

Usually I hear that 500w is enough, but PSU calculators have my build at alittle over 500w to 700w. I was thinking of getting a Rosewell Capstone 550w PSU, but I just need to know if that is more than enough or go higher. I am not over clocking.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I read somewhere they are taiwanese
> Oh so i am half right?
> 
> I feel like an idiot that i have to dig up info and bother you guys just so i can give him facts


Nah, just the HQ is there. They're still on the same level as & built in China.

Your good Taiwanese caps are Teapo & Taicon.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Theendgamelv3*
> 
> Don't know if I should start a thread or not since it is probably such a simple question for you guys. I am building a computer and just want to know what recommended wattage should go with my build
> 
> CPU:I7 3770K
> GPUower Color 7870 MYST Ed. (Tahiti LE)
> Mobo:ASRock Z77 Extreme4
> 16 gigs of RAM
> 2 HDD
> 1 SDD
> 
> Usually I hear that 500w is enough, but PSU calculators have my build at alittle over 500w to 700w. I was thinking of getting a Rosewell Capstone 550w PSU, but I just need to know if that is more than enough or go higher. I am not over clocking.


500 watts is more then enough for a system like that

The Rosewill Capstone is very good bang for buck


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Theendgamelv3*
> 
> Don't know if I should start a thread or not since it is probably such a simple question for you guys. I am building a computer and just want to know what recommended wattage should go with my build
> 
> CPU:I7 3770K
> GPUower Color 7870 MYST Ed. (Tahiti LE)
> Mobo:ASRock Z77 Extreme4
> 16 gigs of RAM
> 2 HDD
> 1 SDD
> 
> Usually I hear that 500w is enough, but PSU calculators have my build at alittle over 500w to 700w. I was thinking of getting a Rosewell Capstone 550w PSU, but I just need to know if that is more than enough or go higher. I am not over clocking.


You can do your own calculation if you like:
3770k stock @ 77w.
7870XT stock @ 180w. Source.
Mem, HDDs & other components (including SSD & fans) ~ 50-75w total.
So, at stock if your CPU + GPU + All other components are under 100% load at the same time, your entire rig will consume less than 350w peak!

I would recommend 400w but can't find units with native dual 8/6-pin connectors in that power range.
Capstone 450 will be more than enough.


----------



## Driimit

Quote:


> CPU:I7 3770K
> GPUower Color 7870 MYST Ed. (Tahiti LE)
> Mobo:ASRock Z77 Extreme4
> 16 gigs of RAM
> 2 HDD
> 1 SDD
> 
> Usually I hear that 500w is enough, but PSU calculators have my build at alittle over 500w to 700w. I was thinking of getting a Rosewell Capstone 550w PSU, but I just need to know if that is more than enough or go higher. I am not over clocking.


I was planning to buy the 7870 XT 3 weeks earlier and went through lots of reviews. This card is great but one demerit is it consumes too much power(more than 7950 in some cases). I can't remember where but I read in some benchmarking it's taking ~230W under full load. You should find the benchmark yourself if you go through the reviews of Sapphire XT, Powercolor PCS+ Myst or Club3d Joker in different places.

So considering eXXon's calculation, you should take ~420W as your peak load.

I see you explicitly said you won't OC. But your CPU is a K series and your GPU is specifically famous for their overclocking headroom(can't exactly remember specifically about the PowerColor one but as far as I remember most 7870 LE have amazing OC potential. They are crippled Tahiti and Tahiti overclocking is universally famous). So you might feel like doing some OC sometime down the line, especially after a few years when you see your CPUs and GPUs can't quite manage to cope with the latest needs and suddenly you remember your OC potential. I believe your 3770K and 7870 XT will give you at least 1 extra year to live with your current PC given the OC potential they possess. In that case you should consider buying a 500 to 550 watt PSU. Rosewill Hive 650W @ 60$ is a great deal and under special rebate offer right now in newegg: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817182132

Better if you can find some QUALITY ~550 W PSU under 50$.


----------



## Theroty

I ordered:

Seasonic G 650

Will be here tomorrow. I went with the 650 for future purposes. Time to replace the OCz for good. I'm not sure I want to chance putting it in my sons computer, I will really have to think about it.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Theroty*
> 
> I ordered:
> 
> Seasonic G 650
> 
> Will be here tomorrow. I went with the 650 for future purposes. Time to replace the OCz for good. I'm not sure I want to chance putting it in my sons computer, I will really have to think about it.


Do you own a gun?

If you do i know what you sould do with that OCZ unit


----------



## Theroty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Do you own a gun?
> 
> If you do i know what you sould do with that OCZ unit


I live in the South East US. Just about everyone here has a gun..







I have a 12ga shotgun and my fiancé has a .40 Glock.


----------



## Theendgamelv3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Driimit*
> 
> I was planning to buy the 7870 XT 3 weeks earlier and went through lots of reviews. This card is great but one demerit is it consumes too much power(more than 7950 in some cases). I can't remember where but I read in some benchmarking it's taking ~230W under full load. You should find the benchmark yourself if you go through the reviews of Sapphire XT, Powercolor PCS+ Myst or Club3d Joker in different places.
> 
> So considering eXXon's calculation, you should take ~420W as your peak load.
> 
> I see you explicitly said you won't OC. But your CPU is a K series and your GPU is specifically famous for their overclocking headroom(can't exactly remember specifically about the PowerColor one but as far as I remember most 7870 LE have amazing OC potential. They are crippled Tahiti and Tahiti overclocking is universally famous). So you might feel like doing some OC sometime down the line, especially after a few years when you see your CPUs and GPUs can't quite manage to cope with the latest needs and suddenly you remember your OC potential. I believe your 3770K and 7870 XT will give you at least 1 extra year to live with your current PC given the OC potential they possess. In that case you should consider buying a 500 to 550 watt PSU. Rosewill Hive 650W @ 60$ is a great deal and under special rebate offer right now in newegg: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817182132
> 
> Better if you can find some QUALITY ~550 W PSU under 50$.


Yea I said I wasn't over clocking, With that said, I know it has strong OCing potential which is why I did get it like that, but I have never over clocked a PC before lol. Maybe good news for me is that the PSU that I am using now, I thought it was 500, it is 550w. It is a older Antec True Power 2 and I have had 0 problems and I have it for years. Should that be fine or because it is a older PSU that I should get a new one?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Theendgamelv3*
> 
> Yea I said I wasn't over clocking, With that said, I know it has strong OCing potential which is why I did get it like that, but I have never over clocked a PC before lol. Maybe good news for me is that the PSU that I am using now, I thought it was 500, it is 550w. It is a older Antec True Power 2 and I have had 0 problems and I have it for years. Should that be fine or because it is a older PSU that I should get a new one?


Is it a True Power or a True Power 2.0 you have?

Both of them are at least 7 years old and while they may not be bad units 7 years is ancient


----------



## Theendgamelv3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Is it a True Power or a True Power 2.0 you have?
> 
> Both of them are at least 7 years old and while they may not be bad units 7 years is ancient


It is True Power 2.0. I didn't get it new either. I bought the Antec case and that power supply back in 08 from someone I knew. It has been very reliable, but it is old and old things can wear down. I probably should get a new one. With that said, you guys think it should be fine with the set up I want to use that PSU for 1-3 months with the build I listed? I would love to use that money else where on the build or just on something else irl if it isn't that important atm.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Theendgamelv3*
> 
> It is True Power 2.0. I didn't get it new either. I bought the Antec case and that power supply back in 08 from someone I knew. It has been very reliable, but it is old and old things can wear down. I probably should get a new one. With that said, you guys think it should be fine with the set up I want to use that PSU for 1-3 months with the build I listed? I would love to use that money else where on the build or just on something else irl if it isn't that important atm.


Its up to you if you want to take the risk or not

As long as its for a few months i think you will be fine

But you really sould get a new one when you can


----------



## Theendgamelv3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Its up to you if you want to take the risk or not
> 
> As long as its for a few months i think you will be fine
> 
> But you really sould get a new one when you can


Yea PSUs aren't that expensive and this one has been reliable for me for so long. The longer I can spread my money out the better the build could be.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Theendgamelv3*
> 
> Yea PSUs aren't that expensive and this one has been reliable for me for so long. The longer I can spread my money out the better the build could be.


When you need to buy a new one please ask before buying

The last few days i have seen other users that just bought something they tought was good and ended up with crappy units or they just got ripped off by buying a overpriced unit

Everyone else out there for the love of god ask BEFORE you buy

I am always happy to give advice so just ask


----------



## GarTheConquer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> When you need to buy a new one please ask before buying
> 
> The last few days i have seen other users that just bought something they tought was good and ended up with crappy units or they just got ripped off by buying a overpriced unit
> 
> Everyone else out there for the love of god ask BEFORE you buy
> 
> I am always happy to give advice so just ask


Thanks that's awesome!

I am ordering parts for a budget build for my dad (no OCing, no video card, a10-5800k) And want a cheap PSU that is on the list. (Canada)

How about this...http://www.directcanada.com/products/?sku=22170AC8219&vpn=ST45SF&manfuacture=Silverstone%20Technology
Silverstone Sfx Series ST45SF 450W

Super cheap!


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GarTheConquer*
> 
> Thanks that's awesome!
> 
> I am ordering parts for a budget build for my dad (no OCing, no video card, a10-5800k) And want a cheap PSU that is on the list. (Canada)
> 
> How about this...http://www.directcanada.com/products/?sku=22170AC8219&vpn=ST45SF&manfuacture=Silverstone%20Technology
> Silverstone Sfx Series ST45SF 450W
> 
> Super cheap!


Dont buy that one its not very good the new gold version of the same unit is better by miles

OEM for the old one is FSP the new one is made by Enhance Electronics


----------



## GarTheConquer

I think, budget wise, I will have to stick with a XFX PRO550W Core Edition for $67.77 with free shipping.

http://www.bestdirect.ca/products/233770/P1550SXXB9/XFX/

What do you think? I have one in my secondary rig and it has done well thus far...


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GarTheConquer*
> 
> I think, budget wise, I will have to stick with a XFX PRO550W Core Edition for $67.77 with free shipping.
> 
> http://www.bestdirect.ca/products/233770/P1550SXXB9/XFX/
> 
> What do you think? I have one in my secondary rig and it has done well thus far...


Its a Seasonic something platform one of the S12´s i think? that has been modified its a good solid cheap option


----------



## Driimit

Cooler Master Silent Pro M2 620 W is not in the list of recommended PSU. The 1000 W, 850 W, 720 W models are. Why is this?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Driimit*
> 
> Cooler Master Silent Pro M2 620 W is not in the list of recommended PSU. The 1000 W, 850 W, 720 W models are. Why is this?


Because its made by Seventeam they make the 420 520 and 620 watts

All the other models are made by Enhance Electronics


----------



## Theendgamelv3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> When you need to buy a new one please ask before buying
> 
> The last few days i have seen other users that just bought something they tought was good and ended up with crappy units or they just got ripped off by buying a overpriced unit
> 
> Everyone else out there for the love of god ask BEFORE you buy
> 
> I am always happy to give advice so just ask


Well I did mention the PSU I did want to buy and you said it was the best bang for your buck lol. Trust me, one of the things I learned a few years ago is never skimp on a PSU. Not only that, you guys did all the work for me with the list on the first page lol. It is IMO stupid to spend money on this kind of stuff without knowing or asking people who know about this stuff.


----------



## Driimit

Quote:


> Because its made by Seventeam they make the 420 520 and 620 watts
> 
> All the other models are made by Enhance Electronics


Okay. So how might one potentially suffer by using this? Reliability,efficiency or inability to give claimed wattage? Or anything else??

Also how much inferior do you think it is than the Rosewill Hive 650 W?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Theendgamelv3*
> 
> Well I did mention the PSU I did want to buy and you said it was the best bang for your buck lol. Trust me, one of the things I learned a few years ago is never skimp on a PSU. Not only that, you guys did all the work for me with the list on the first page lol. It is IMO stupid to spend money on this kind of stuff without knowing or asking people who know about this stuff.


I have not told you to buy anything you confuse me with someone else

Or am i the one that has gotten confused lol?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Driimit*
> 
> Okay. So how might one potentially suffer by using this? Reliability,efficiency or inability to give claimed wattage? Or anything else??
> 
> Also how much inferior do you think it is than the Rosewill Hive 650 W?


Saying Seventeam is a bad OEM is like saying Justin Beaver is a bad singer no matter what you say words cant cover it

The Hive will blow it away by miles

Seventeam made the old Cooler Master GX units the old non bronze models that sould tell you everythnig right there

Forget the Cooler Master Silent Pro M2 620 calling it trash and .... would be kind words to it


----------



## IChangedMyName

why can't this power supply be on the list
http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=253&area=en
i think it is almost the same thing as Silverstone SFX Series ST45SF-G except for 80 bronze and modular cables

I'm about to buy antec earthwatts platinum 450w (new) for $69CDN, is it a good deal? and is it a good power supply?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danielkim624*
> 
> why can't this power supply be on the list
> http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=253&area=en
> i think it is almost the same thing as Silverstone SFX Series ST45SF-G except for 80 bronze and modular cables
> 
> I'm about to buy antec earthwatts platinum 450w (new) for $69CDN, is it a good deal? and is it a good power supply?


The Silverstone cant be on the list as its crap and could kill your PC yes its that bad

The Antec is a decent unit not great but a far cry from being crap


----------



## Driimit

Quote:


> Saying Seventeam is a bad OEM is like saying Justin Beaver is a bad singer no matter what you say words cant cover it


lol I guess we'd come to some very polar POVs regarding Justin's singing proficiency. Some love him, others probably don't consider him a singer. So I wasn't sure actually if that sentence of yours was a rhetoric or an actual simile. Your second line cleared any confusion though. Thanks.

And you got any news on COOLER MASTER i700 (RS700-ACAAB1-US)??

I asked about it earlier too. I'm pretty interested to see how it actually performs. Please post in this thread if you get any reliable info/reviews on it or the i series in general.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Driimit*
> 
> lol I guess we'd come to some very polar POVs regarding Justin's singing proficiency. Some love him, others probably don't consider him a singer. So I wasn't sure actually if that sentence of yours was a rhetoric or an actual simile. Your second line cleared any confusion though. Thanks.
> 
> And you got any news on COOLER MASTER i700 (RS700-ACAAB1-US)??
> 
> I asked about it earlier too. I'm pretty interested to see how it actually performs. Please post in this thread if you get any reliable info/reviews on it or the i series in general.


It was meant as a joke about the Justin part i needed something to compare it to

Am looking up that dammed Cooler Master I series for the 11th time

Edit what the hell newegg its not called the I series its called BOTH the G series and the Silent Pro series yeah thanks for the TT level naming scheme

Still no info or reviews on it


----------



## GarTheConquer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Its a Seasonic something platform one of the S12´s i think? that has been modified its a good solid cheap option


Great, thanks again! +rep

I got mine for $60 free shipping back in Feb 2013 and now they are like $68 but oh well. (Canada)


----------



## qwan456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GarTheConquer*
> 
> I think, budget wise, I will have to stick with a XFX PRO550W Core Edition for $67.77 with free shipping.
> 
> http://www.bestdirect.ca/products/233770/P1550SXXB9/XFX/
> 
> What do you think? I have one in my secondary rig and it has done well thus far...


It's a Seasonic S12II Bronze internally like the Antec HCG 400-620w, PC Power & Cooling MKIII 400-600w, etc. It's a solid lower mid range unit.


----------



## FunkyPresident

Do you know what OEM made my Silent Pro M 850W? I've been looking around and I haven't found a definite answer yet. No big deal, if you don't know offhand. It seems to do it's job.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FunkyPresident*
> 
> Do you know what OEM made my Silent Pro M 850W? I've been looking around and I haven't found a definite answer yet. No big deal, if you don't know offhand. It seems to do it's job.


FSP, custom design for CM.


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> FSP, custom design for CM.


Thank you.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FunkyPresident*
> 
> Do you know what OEM made my Silent Pro M 850W? I've been looking around and I haven't found a definite answer yet. No big deal, if you don't know offhand. It seems to do it's job.


As said FSP
http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Cooler-Master-Silent-Pro-M-850-W-Power-Supply-Review/810


----------



## FunkyPresident

+1 for the review link. Thanks.


----------



## Angaroth

Since this seems to have turned into a help thread, I'll add my own 'help plz' request:

I'm upgrading my graphics card to a 7950, specifically Sapphire's Vapor-X version (http://www.sapphiretech.com/presentation/product/?cid=1&gid=3&sgid=1157&pid=1547&lid=1#), and I need a new PSU that has the requisite 2x 8-pin PCI-E2 connectors. On their website, Sapphire recommends a minimum of 500W for running the card, and 850W if you are running two. Reviews I've seen suggest the card draws around 320W peak, and close to 350W if overclocked. I suspect I probably won't be running two any-time soon, but getting a large enough supply for both is appealing for the "but I totally could" feeling. Either way, I'm intending to overclock the card--nothing too crazy, but maybe 10-20%.

So far I was looking at the Corsair AX860i because of the glowing review linked in the FAQ and I can get it locally, but at $200 (-$15 mail-in) it seems fairly pricey compared to the Capstone mentioned a few pages back.

Currently I'm leaning towards the AX860i with the reasoning that it will be good enough for anything I build over the next several years (7 year limited warranty), but getting only what I need now with the Capstone seems more and more enticing because of the cost-effectiveness. So how does the AX860i hold up? Is it worth dropping $200 for, or is the Capstone significantly better with regards to quality/value? Any other suggestions for either the 550-600W range, or 850-900W range?

Thanks for any advice









Rest of the computer:
i5-2500K (moderately overclocked, also looking to upgrade in future)
HDD x2
SSD
Optical drive
16 Gb RAM (4x4Gb)


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angaroth*
> 
> Since this seems to have turned into a help thread, I'll add my own 'help plz' request:
> 
> I'm upgrading my graphics card to a 7950, specifically Sapphire's Vapor-X version (http://www.sapphiretech.com/presentation/product/?cid=1&gid=3&sgid=1157&pid=1547&lid=1#), and I need a new PSU that has the requisite 2x 8-pin PCI-E2 connectors. On their website, Sapphire recommends a minimum of 500W for running the card, and 850W if you are running two. Reviews I've seen suggest the card draws around 320W peak, and close to 350W if overclocked. I suspect I probably won't be running two any-time soon, but getting a large enough supply for both is appealing for the "but I totally could" feeling. Either way, I'm intending to overclock the card--nothing too crazy, but maybe 10-20%.
> 
> So far I was looking at the Corsair AX860i because of the glowing review linked in the FAQ and I can get it locally, but at $200 (-$15 mail-in) it seems fairly pricey compared to the Capstone mentioned a few pages back.
> 
> Currently I'm leaning towards the AX860i with the reasoning that it will be good enough for anything I build over the next several years (7 year limited warranty), but getting only what I need now with the Capstone seems more and more enticing because of the cost-effectiveness. So how does the AX860i hold up? Is it worth dropping $200 for, or is the Capstone significantly better with regards to quality/value? Any other suggestions for either the 550-600W range, or 850-900W range?
> 
> Thanks for any advice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rest of the computer:
> i5-2500K (moderately overclocked, also looking to upgrade in future)
> HDD x2
> SSD
> Optical drive
> 16 Gb RAM (4x4Gb)


Dont buy the Cosair AX860i its overpriced overhyped has problems with coil whine as well as the Cosair link software is both stupid and useless

And no you dont need 850 watts for two 7950 cards


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angaroth*
> 
> Since this seems to have turned into a help thread, I'll add my own 'help plz' request:
> 
> So far I was looking at the Corsair AX860i because of the glowing review linked in the FAQ and I can get it locally, but at $200 (-$15 mail-in) it seems fairly pricey compared to the Capstone mentioned a few pages back.


If you're willing to spend that much on a PSU, then do it on one that can really give you some benefits.

http://ncix.ca/products/?sku=80351&vpn=BN601&manufacture=be%20quiet%21

The Dark Power Pro P10 performs as well as the Corsair AX650 / Seasonic X-Series KM1 & KM2 designs. Like wise though, you get one of the most complex & complete modular cable systems as well as some extra features for fan control, as well as the only useful ability from the AXi series. The ability to switch between single rail & multi-rail mode.

Though, I would strongly recommend sticking to multi-rail mode as it is more safe for your system.


----------



## Angaroth

I was worried you'd say that about the Corsair, guess I was just hopeful. >.<

Suppose I'll go with the Capstone then. One more question, if you don't mind: should the 550 be enough, or should I spring for the 650 if considering doubling up on cards?

Thanks for the prompt reply! +1


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angaroth*
> 
> I was worried you'd say that about the Corsair, guess I was just hopeful. >.<
> 
> Suppose I'll go with the Capstone then. One more question, if you don't mind: should the 550 be enough, or should I spring for the 650 if considering doubling up on cards?
> 
> Thanks for the prompt reply! +1


550 watts is more then enough

Are you planning on more then one video card?


----------



## eXXon

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angaroth*
> 
> Since this seems to have turned into a help thread, I'll add my own 'help plz' request:
> 
> I'm upgrading my graphics card to a 7950, specifically Sapphire's Vapor-X version (http://www.sapphiretech.com/presentation/product/?cid=1&gid=3&sgid=1157&pid=1547&lid=1#), and I need a new PSU that has the requisite 2x 8-pin PCI-E2 connectors. On their website, Sapphire recommends a minimum of 500W for running the card, and 850W if you are running two. Reviews I've seen suggest the card draws around 320W peak, and close to 350W if overclocked. I suspect I probably won't be running two any-time soon, but getting a large enough supply for both is appealing for the "but I totally could" feeling. Either way, I'm intending to overclock the card--nothing too crazy, but maybe 10-20%.
> 
> So far I was looking at the Corsair AX860i because of the glowing review linked in the FAQ and I can get it locally, but at $200 (-$15 mail-in) it seems fairly pricey compared to the Capstone mentioned a few pages back.
> 
> Currently I'm leaning towards the AX860i with the reasoning that it will be good enough for anything I build over the next several years (7 year limited warranty), but getting only what I need now with the Capstone seems more and more enticing because of the cost-effectiveness. So how does the AX860i hold up? Is it worth dropping $200 for, or is the Capstone significantly better with regards to quality/value? Any other suggestions for either the 550-600W range, or 850-900W range?
> 
> Thanks for any advice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rest of the computer:
> i5-2500K (moderately overclocked, also looking to upgrade in future)
> HDD x2
> SSD
> Optical drive
> 16 Gb RAM (4x4Gb)






350w is the whole system consumption, not just the card.

The 7950 consumes 170w @ 950MHz (which is the same speed as the Vapor-X). Source.

With two cards @ 1035MHz, the whole system draws 581w. Source.

You'll be fine with a quality 600w unit. Capstone 650 is for 89$ and highly recommended.

EDIT: the Capstone 550 doesn't have four 8/6-pin connectors for two 7950s, so you'll have to use those crappy splitters which in my mind is a no-no.


----------



## Angaroth

Should have checked for more replies before posting...
Quote:


> The Dark Power Pro P10 performs as well as the Corsair AX650 / Seasonic X-Series KM1 & KM2 designs. Like wise though, you get one of the most complex & complete modular cable systems as well as some extra features for fan control, as well as the only useful ability from the AXi series. The ability to switch between single rail & multi-rail mode.


Thanks for the suggestion, fan control isn't a big issue for me since noise doesn't bother me much. What makes the modular cable system on this one better than the alternatives (ie. capstone), if you don't mind explaining? As for switching modes, is there a benefit to the ability to switch between modes? My (brief) research had suggested that multi-rail was preferred in high output situations.
Quote:


> 550 watts is more then enough
> 
> Are you planning on more then one video card?


Likely not for a year or more, but eventually yes.
Quote:


> 350w is the whole system consumption, not just the card.
> 
> The 7950 consumes 170w @ 950MHz (which is the same speed as the Vapor-X). Source.


Ah, right, thought it seemed high. Thanks for setting me straight--I really should learn to read carefully.
Quote:


> EDIT: the Capstone 550 doesn't have four 8/6-pin connectors for two 7950s, so you'll have to use those crappy splitters which in my mind is a no-no.


Right, didn't see that... I was trying to avoid the splitters/adaptors in the first place. Thanks again for pointing that out.

My problem is that most of the information out there is from the same companies trying to sell me stuff. This thread has been a life-/wallet-saver, thanks everyone for your input!


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angaroth*
> 
> Should have checked for more replies before posting...
> Thanks for the suggestion, fan control isn't a big issue for me since noise doesn't bother me much. What makes the modular cable system on this one better than the alternatives (ie. capstone), if you don't mind explaining? As for switching modes, is there a benefit to the ability to switch between modes? My (brief) research had suggested that multi-rail was preferred in high output situations.
> Likely not for a year or more, but eventually yes.
> Ah, right, thought it seemed high. Thanks for setting me straight--I really should learn to read carefully.
> Right, didn't see that... I was trying to avoid the splitters/adaptors in the first place. Thanks again for pointing that out.
> 
> My problem is that most of the information out there is from the same companies trying to sell me stuff. This thread has been a life-/wallet-saver, thanks everyone for your input!


There is a deal going on the Newton R3 800 watts over at NCIX for 5$ less you can get a PSU that is better and 50 watts more then the Capstone

Price is 114,27$ US

http://us.ncix.com/products/?sku=75060

200$ US for a AX860i what a rippoff


----------



## Driimit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> 
> 350w is the whole system consumption, not just the card.
> 
> The 7950 consumes 170w @ 950MHz (which is the same speed as the Vapor-X). Source.
> 
> With two cards @ 1035MHz, the whole system draws 581w. Source.
> 
> You'll be fine with a quality 600w unit. Capstone 650 is for 89$ and highly recommended.
> 
> EDIT: the Capstone 550 doesn't have four 8/6-pin connectors for two 7950s, so you'll have to use those crappy splitters which in my mind is a no-no.


Vapor-x 7950 consumes more power @950 MHz than a vanilla 7950. Under load it can consume as much as ~200 W.

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Sapphire/HD_7950_Vapor-X/26.html

or even more! (http://www.legitreviews.com/article/2050/11/)

So *Angaroth* as you said you might wanna use some time down the line two vapor-x and that's roughly 400 W. i5 2500k @3.3 GHz under load(prime95) is ~150 W(source bit-tech.net), average overclocking of your cpu under stock cooling might add another 20%(30 W).

So 200+200+180=580 W under pick load you need in your +12V rail. With multiple ssd, multiple hdd and RAM add say 50 W(or more?). So you should buy a PSU that provides ~650 W on +12V rail. Obviously you'd like to buy your PSU considering your pick load shouldn't you, specially capacitor aging coming into play after some time? So ~650 W is what you definitely should target in your +12 V rail.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Angaroth* 

Should have checked for more replies before posting...
Thanks for the suggestion, fan control isn't a big issue for me since noise doesn't bother me much. What makes the modular cable system on this one better than the alternatives (ie. capstone), if you don't mind explaining? As for switching modes, is there a benefit to the ability to switch between modes? My (brief) research had suggested that multi-rail was preferred in high output situations.

Modular cable-system is better because they give you multiple cables with multiple connector types. An obvious case, is they give you a single cable with a SATA connector on it that is long. So you can run just a single cable from your PSU up to your DVD drive without having extra connectors just dangling there and being harder to route & tie down. Also, the mode switch is useful if you ever want to do any form of extreme overclocking. You are correct though, multi-rail is preferred in terms of safety. Though, the truth to the matter is that Over Current Protection (OCP) is what makes the unit multi-rail and safe, and a select number of smaller wattage units (300-450w) have OCP even though they are a single-rail and thus equal to those well designed multi-rail units with OCP.


----------



## Driimit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> Modular cable-system is better because they give you multiple cables with multiple connector types. An obvious case, is they give you a single cable with a SATA connector on it that is long. So you can run just a single cable from your PSU up to your DVD drive without having extra connectors just dangling there and being harder to route & tie down. Also, the mode switch is useful if you ever want to do any form of extreme overclocking. You are correct though, multi-rail is preferred in terms of safety. Though, the truth to the matter is that Over Current Protection (OCP) is what makes the unit multi-rail and safe, and a select number of smaller wattage units (300-450w) have OCP even though they are a single-rail and thus equal to those well designed multi-rail units with OCP.


But aren't single rail PSUs much more convenient to use, specially regarding low wattage PSUs? I've two +12V rain in my PSU each with 18A each. As the data sheet says the maximum wattage I can have through +12V is 360 W. Now I can't use a graphics card of ~200 TDP(say Vapor-x 7950) with my current PSU. Because one rail provides power to the cpu, other provides to all other components. So the +12V rail which provides power to CPU mostly remains redundant in my case(my cpu TDP being ~65 W). I could have used about 216-65=151 W through that rail. But I'm running out of power in the other rail which provides graphics card and other peripherals power. So despite having 150 W power unused in my PSU, I'm running out of power.

If it were a single rail PSU with exactly same +12V power output( which is 30A maximum) then I could have easily run a ~250 W video card, let alone a 200 W HD 7950. Right?


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Driimit*
> 
> But aren't single rail PSUs much more convenient to use, specially regarding low wattage PSUs? I've two +12V rain in my PSU each with 18A each. As the data sheet says the maximum wattage I can have through +12V is 360 W. Now I can't use a graphics card of ~200 TDP(say Vapor-x 7950) with my current PSU. Because one rail provides power to the cpu, other provides to all other components. So the +12V rail which provides power to CPU mostly remains redundant in my case(my cpu TDP being ~65 W). I could have used about 216-65=151 W through that rail. But I'm running out of power in the other rail which provides graphics card and other peripherals power. So despite having 150 W power unused in my PSU, I'm running out of power.
> 
> If it were a single rail PSU with exactly same +12V power output( which is 30A maximum) then I could have easily run a ~250 W video card, let alone a 200 W HD 7950. Right?


Rail is not power. Its a power fuse which cuts off the power when its rated maximum is being pulled.
http://www.overclock.net/t/761202/single-rail-vs-multi-rail-explained/0_50

In essence, you PSU will deliver the same power if its a single or multi rail design.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Driimit*
> 
> But aren't single rail PSUs much more convenient to use, specially regarding low wattage PSUs? I've two +12V rain in my PSU each with 18A each. As the data sheet says the maximum wattage I can have through +12V is 360 W. Now I can't use a graphics card of ~200 TDP(say Vapor-x 7950) with my current PSU. Because one rail provides power to the cpu, other provides to all other components. So the +12V rail which provides power to CPU mostly remains redundant in my case(my cpu TDP being ~65 W). I could have used about 216-65=151 W through that rail. But I'm running out of power in the other rail which provides graphics card and other peripherals power. So despite having 150 W power unused in my PSU, I'm running out of power.
> 
> If it were a single rail PSU with exactly same +12V power output( which is 30A maximum) then I could have easily run a ~250 W video card, let alone a 200 W HD 7950. Right?


'

Most of the time on the label when you see 18A or 25A as the rating for a rail, that's really a number that doesn't mean anything as it's generally not the OCP trip-point. Which is generally in the 35-40A range (much higher than that, and it's ineffective and useless.)

Like wise, well designed PSU's split up 12v power hungry components into their own rails so they do not conflict with one another. Which is why you'll find a rail for SATA & 4 Pin Periferal Connectors (maybe the 24pin as well) and then lines for your different PCIe & CPU power connectors.


----------



## Driimit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> Rail is not power. Its a power fuse which cuts off the power when its rated maximum is being pulled.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/761202/single-rail-vs-multi-rail-explained/0_50
> 
> In essence, you PSU will deliver the same power if its a single or multi rail design.


I know rail is not power and I don't think I've written something which implied that. Read what I wrote.

When the same power is divided into 2 rails and each rail is guarded with OCP then there might be scenarios of imbalance of power, i.e. one rail running out of power and the other rail having redundant power. That's what I wrote and explained in detail with my personal example in my previous post.

http://products.xfxforce.com/en-us/Power_Supply/Pro_Series_450W_PSU/P1-450S-X2B9

There is an animation(under the youtube embedded video) in the above link which demonstrates what I meant.

Nothing I said there implies rail=power and my point had nothing to do with this.


----------



## Driimit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> Most of the time on the label when you see 18A or 25A as the rating for a rail, that's really a number that doesn't mean anything as it's generally not the OCP trip-point. Which is generally in the 35-40A range (much higher than that, and it's ineffective and useless.)
> 
> Like wise, well designed PSU's split up 12v power hungry components into their own rails so they do not conflict with one another. Which is why you'll find a rail for SATA & 4 Pin Periferal Connectors (maybe the 24pin as well) and then lines for your different PCIe & CPU power connectors.


So if the number means nothing why is that given? I mean lots of things we see are given that can be associated with clever marketing policy/tricking the customers into buying their product. But how does it make sense by giving a value much lower than the PSU can actually handle!? (It would make sense as some kind of dishonest marketing policy if the given value were higher than the OCP threshold point)

And now talking specifically about my case. My PSU has two +12V rails. +12V1 and +12V2. Here follows the table from my product manual:

*24(20+4) pin motherboard connector x 1 12V1
6-pin PCI-E connector x 1 12V1
Molex connector x 4 12V1
SATA connector x 4 12V1
Floppy connector x1 12V1

8(4+4) pin ATX12V EPS connector x 1 12V2*

This table implies that one +12V rail is supplying power to CPU alone and the other to all peripherals(whatever the threshold point of each rail of my PSU is. As you said the real threshold point is higher than the number given). Right?


----------



## Angaroth

Alright, I think I'm going to pick up the Be Quiet 650W because it seems to be only a bit more expensive than the Capstone up here in the frozen wasteland of Canada (unfortunately there seems to be no matching sale for the Newton R3 on the Canadian NCIX page). The option of multi-rail mode and quieter operation seems worth the extra ~$30 it'll cost me. It's a pity the only real local store is Memory Express which carries almost exclusively overpriced Corsair PSUs (the AX860i is supposed to be $250 normally by their reckoning).

Thanks again to all for the help--I've learned more from reading this thread than I did from all the other "guides" I've been through put together.


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Driimit*
> 
> When the same power is divided into 2 rails


Are you sure it's divided? I thought it was split between the connectors.


----------



## Driimit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adridu59*
> Are you sure it's divided? I thought it was split between the connectors.


lol.. I didn't think of any difference in terms of meaning or anything between _divide_ and _split_ when I wrote it...lol

However I explained what I actually meant in my previous few posts.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Driimit*
> 
> So if the number means nothing why is that given? I mean lots of things we see are given that can be associated with clever marketing policy/tricking the customers into buying their product. But how does it make sense by giving a value much lower than the PSU can actually handle!? (It would make sense as some kind of dishonest marketing policy if the given value were higher than the OCP threshold point)
> 
> And now talking specifically about my case. My PSU has two +12V rails. +12V1 and +12V2. Here follows the table from my product manual:
> 
> *24(20+4) pin motherboard connector x 1 12V1
> 6-pin PCI-E connector x 1 12V1
> Molex connector x 4 12V1
> SATA connector x 4 12V1
> Floppy connector x1 12V1
> 
> 8(4+4) pin ATX12V EPS connector x 1 12V2*
> 
> This table implies that one +12V rail is supplying power to CPU alone and the other to all peripherals(whatever the threshold point of each rail of my PSU is. As you said the real threshold point is higher than the number given). Right?


In general, yes the Threshold is higher. As for the number stated on the label, they don't wanna tell people 40A on two to three rails, because folks often add-up those values and then would assume that the total output power of their unit is higher than what it actually is. Your unit has a smart but basic distribution of power as the CPU & the GPU are split onto different rails so neither causes the other to have the OCP value trip. Now, your unit does seem to be from an older generation where the Molex, SATA, & 24pin connector are grouped with the GPU when it drew less power. Now a days the CPU is very efficient and the GPU draws more power.


----------



## HPE1000

Does anyone have any problems with my purchase of a Fractal Design Integra R2 750w, its in the mail right now with my node 304 and should be getting here by the end of next week, it was 140mm long which is optimal for the node 304 to reduce connectors hitting the end of a graphics card. I know it is not the most amazing power supply by a long shot but it does seem okay.


----------



## Driimit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> In general, yes the Threshold is higher. As for the number stated on the label, they don't wanna tell people 40A on two to three rails, because folks often add-up those values and then would assume that the total output power of their unit is higher than what it actually is. Your unit has a smart but basic distribution of power as the CPU & the GPU are split onto different rails so neither causes the other to have the OCP value trip. Now, your unit does seem to be from an older generation where the Molex, SATA, & 24pin connector are grouped with the GPU when it drew less power. Now a days the CPU is very efficient and the GPU draws more power.


Thanks for explaining. I want to say something.

*If you're true then the numbers that are printed on the power supply box regarding +12V power output are virtually meaningless and seems like actually what matters in a multiple power supply is the OCP trip point. Because based on your information one can easily come to find out that OCP trip point in a multiple railed psu is at least as much important as the total power output(actually more if we think what each of these means) .None of the reviews I've seen seem to reflect on this specific matter. For example there is a psu Antec VP-450(mine is VP-450P and has the exact same power distribution as VP-450 which is 18 A on each +12V rail and 360 W total in +12V rail). While doing overload tests for VP-450 in hardwaresecrets.com, they find the threshold points to be 22A on each +12V rail. They put on 22A on each +12V rail simultaneously, they(like other reviews) haven't done any test by passing zero current on a +12V rail and passing all the currents through the other +12V rail, which would serve the purpose of knowing OCP trip point. Now depending on specifications found on the net, the table printed on the psu, the user manual and the reviews found in the net a logical human being should come to conclude that each +12V can officially handle 18A but the threshold point is 22A. So it is absolutely natural to understand that's what each +12V rail can handle before shutting down. There is absolutely no hints or allusion(let alone direct information) to suggest that the OCP trip point is much much higher. There's absolutely no official info in the data sheet, product manual nor does any review I've read seem to test the actual OCP threshold for a multiple railed PSU. I've to come to a forum and only when giving suggestion to another member regarding their psu do I luckily and coincidentally find out the actual and shocking info(shocking because it literally gives me about 100 W more on +12V rail than I'd originally thought and 100 W extra in a 450 W PSU is no plaything) regarding OCP.*

Am I wrong to think the information regarding this maximum power output in multiple rail PSU is very very misleading, confusing and disappointing?? I'm so amazed and startled I can't help writing the above para in bold.

Another question: Any reliable source to find out the OCP of my PSU? If not what do you think it might be(I told its specifications in the above para)??


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Does anyone have any problems with my purchase of a Fractal Design Integra R2 750w,


Yes its a cheap HEC made unit

Return it if you still can

Its not on the list for a reason


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Yes its a cheap HEC made unit
> 
> Return it if you still can
> 
> Its not on the list for a reason


Then find me a non-modular 650+w unit that is 140mm long please, otherwise I am keeping it.

If its 150mm I would consider, but I do not want modular.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Then find me a non-modular 650+w unit that is 140mm long please, otherwise I am keeping it.
> 
> If its 150mm I would consider, but I do not want modular.


Rosewill Fortress comes to mind but how big it is i dont know


----------



## HPE1000

Looks like they are 6.5 inches long









Don't get me wrong, I will send this FD psu back without even opening it if I can, but I just don't know if there is a comparable psu out there.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Looks like they are 6.5 inches long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I will send this FD psu back without even opening it if I can, but I just don't know if there is a comparable psu out there.


How about the Tesla R2 almost forgot that one its the unit above what you have and its much better made by a much better OEM


----------



## HPE1000

6.5 also














UGH


----------



## shilka

Silverstone has some models that are small but i cant recall any names


----------



## HPE1000

Do you think I could get away with a 600w psu on the next gen dual gpu cards if I do that route? Here is this FSP aurum gold and its 140mm, please tell me the OEM is good


----------



## HPE1000

Cut that, they have a 700w, if the oem is good I will return the psu, I am in no rush to have this build upgrade done as I want it done right after dealing with asrock and seagate products failing on me.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817104098


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Cut that, they have a 700w, if the oem is good I will return the psu, I am in no rush to have this build upgrade done as I want it done right after dealing with asrock and seagate products failing on me.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817104098


FSP is a the 5 largest PSU maker in the world

Just make sure its NOT a FSP Aurum group regulated unit you are getting


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> FSP is a the 5 largest PSU maker in the world
> 
> Just make sure its NOT a *FSP Aurum group regulated unit* you are getting


How would I know this and what does that mean for me?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> How would I know this and what does that mean for me?


Some of the Aurum are group regulated unit but i cant recall which one it is

Group regulated you have to balance the load out on all the rails otherwise you trip the OCP

Group regulated units are also NOT compatible with Haswell C6 and C7 sleep modes


----------



## HPE1000

On the newegg listing it says haswell compatible and don't they only say that if its compatible with the new cstates?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> On the newegg listing it says haswell compatible and don't they only say that if its compatible with the new cstates?


Newegg has been know to list wrong info before so i would not trust them

You can find out if its a Group regulated unit or not here
http://www.realhardtechx.com/index_archivos/FSP.htm

Review
http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/FSP-Aurum-Gold-700-Power-Supply-Review/1228/1


----------



## HPE1000

If its on the list does it mean it is regulated?

Also, is this worrying for someone who is considering getting a dual gpu card?

*"On the surface, the AU-700 seems like it should deliver plenty of power all the way around. It has some relatively high output minor rails and a total of four 12V rails. The 3.3V and 5V rails are both capable of 28A each with a combined output of 100W. Many would think that four 18A 12V rails would be enough, but few have probably done the math in their heads. This is only 216W of power on each rail.

Considering that a GTX 570 requires 219W and a GTX 580 requires 244W of power, a single rail of power will more than likely not be enough to power a single high-end GPU. This is just something to keep in mind when matching the AU-700 to your system's components. "*


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> If its on the list does it mean it is regulated?
> 
> Also, is this worrying for someone who is considering getting a dual gpu card?
> 
> *"On the surface, the AU-700 seems like it should deliver plenty of power all the way around. It has some relatively high output minor rails and a total of four 12V rails. The 3.3V and 5V rails are both capable of 28A each with a combined output of 100W. Many would think that four 18A 12V rails would be enough, but few have probably done the math in their heads. This is only 216W of power on each rail.
> 
> Considering that a GTX 570 requires 219W and a GTX 580 requires 244W of power, a single rail of power will more than likely not be enough to power a single high-end GPU. This is just something to keep in mind when matching the AU-700 to your system's components. "*


yes if you want two high end video cards you can forget about the FSP it can do enough power


----------



## HPE1000

Dual gpu single card, I don't think I will ever change from mini itx.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Dual gpu single card, I don't think I will ever change from mini itx.


Just to show you this is the HEC factory
http://www.madshrimps.be/articles/article/426/HEC-Power-Supply-An-inside-look-of-a-PSU-manufacturer/0#axzz2TVBoymId

These are the guys that made your PSU

They are from mainland China not Taiwan


----------



## HPE1000

Okay, how does this help me in any way?........

Either 140-150mm non-modular psu that is 650w or more, or I am keeping the psu simple and plain, this is not helping.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Okay, how does this help me in any way?........
> 
> Either 140-150mm non-modular psu that is 650w or more, or I am keeping the psu simple and plain, this is not helping.


Let me put it another way HEC are the king of crap out of everything they have ever made only 3 units where decent and above


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Let me put it another way HEC are the king of crap out of everything they have ever made only 3 units where decent and above


And let me put it this way, how is this helping me? Instead of insulting everything I post, why not point my in the right directing, maybe even find me a short power supply, telling me why HEC is bad does not help me when I already said I will return this psu the second it gets here if I can find a better power supply than it.


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> And let me put it this way, how is this helping me? Instead of insulting everything I post, why not point my in the right directing, maybe even find me a short power supply, telling me why HEC is bad does not help me when I already said I will return this psu the second it gets here if I can find a better power supply than it.


This TT 650P is 5.9' deep & this Seasonic X650 is 6.3' deep.


----------



## qwan456

Edit: Stupid mouse. I had attempted to drag the text box larger to give me room to type, and it let go of it and clicked on the submit button... >> Need to get a new one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> If its on the list does it mean it is regulated?
> 
> Also, is this worrying for someone who is considering getting a dual gpu card?
> 
> *"On the surface, the AU-700 seems like it should deliver plenty of power all the way around. It has some relatively high output minor rails and a total of four 12V rails. The 3.3V and 5V rails are both capable of 28A each with a combined output of 100W. Many would think that four 18A 12V rails would be enough, but few have probably done the math in their heads. This is only 216W of power on each rail.
> 
> Considering that a GTX 570 requires 219W and a GTX 580 requires 244W of power, a single rail of power will more than likely not be enough to power a single high-end GPU. This is just something to keep in mind when matching the AU-700 to your system's components. "*


The FSP Aurum Gold is indeed a group-regulated design. It's is interesting to know that the FSP Aurum Gold is officially "compatible" with the Haswell power state. Unless I'm misunderstanding the testing methodology of determining whether Haswell is compatible or not, it seem to test it in with very little load on +12v rail and the 3.3/5v rail to it max (which doesn't exactly happen in the real world). Generally, when this happens on a group-regulated design, the voltage of the +12v increase greatly, cause it to go out of specs, and may trip the OVP (Over Voltage Protection) not the OCP (Over Current Protection). Or the UVP (Under Voltage Protection) as the 3.3/5v voltage also plummets as the load increase.

This whole "compatibility" issue has to deal with this, and I had expected that the Aurum to have failed this test. Even so, even if it had not been compatible (this goes for any units that didn't officially pass), it doesn't necessary mean it will cause your problems. Like I implied, the load on the 3.3/5v will likely not going to be high enough to cause the +12v get out of specs and trip to OCP; not to mentioned the fact that load of the GPU, HDD, fans, etc. will also put load on the +12v rail to "balance" the load out. If by some chance that it does cause problems, it's not a huge issue as you are able to disable this state in the BIOS.

In short, it's a non-issue. Although it offer poorer voltage regulation to other indy regulated / DC-DC PSUs.

As for the four rails being rated only 18A or 216w each. Well, the recent conversation we had on this thread regarding this is that the OCP trip point is actually set higher than the 18A as stated by Tator Tots (at 35A-40A). Also, you need to take into consideration of the cable distribution of the rails. You have four +12v rails and three PCIe connectors. I'm not sure of the exact cable distribution, but if I were to assume that one of the 12v rail is for the CPU, and each of the other three rail is for each of the PCIe connectors, it will not cause a problem. This is because power draw will be split across two rail for a single card GPU.

I would recommend this unit for your system, if it needs to be 140mm
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817256087


----------



## HPE1000

Since it is modular do you know if I would have problems with it inside of a node 304. I am out and not at my computer but just to be clear, I would still be better with the fsp over the fractal design right? I am using ivy bridge so power states are a non problem for me.


----------



## qwan456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Since it is modular do you know if I would have problems with it inside of a node 304. I am out and not at my computer but just to be clear, I would still be better with the fsp over the fractal design right? I am using ivy bridge so power states are a non problem for me.


To my understanding, your PSU can support up to 160mm without obstructing the graphic card path this includes the modular cables (I'm not sure how much space you have for a PSU if there's a short GPU or no GPU though).

The FSP in theory should work, as it is not a modular PSU. Because of this, the bundles of cables will be towards the front of the case allowing you room for a longer GPU. However, a 600w non-modular unit also going to leave you with excess cable which may render your build to look rather messy and obstruct airflow. I would recommend a modular PSU TBH. The Silverstone Strider Plus I had link for you, would be a better deal TBH.

After doing a bit of a research, I feel that your best bet is the Seasonic G SSR-xxxRM. All of 450-650w offer modularity and has a depth of 160mm. Now the placement of the modular cables is ideal for this build, as it will be BELOW the GPU. Here's an image I had found at [H] from Stevo:



This is the 450w version; but like I had said, both of them has the same depth, so it shouldn't cause any problems.


----------



## HPE1000

I will look into both, so, the only real problem with the FSP is the non-modularity? Because I can surely live with that, link me to the [H] thread where you found that picture though.


----------



## qwan456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I will look into both, so, the only real problem with the FSP is the non-modularity? Because I can surely live with that, link me to the [H] thread where you found that picture though.


http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1039461907&postcount=86

While it's not a bad unit per-say, but it also inferior in respect to voltage stability and DC quality output to the units I had suggested. The advantage the FSP has is the small size; however, the Silverstone is also 140mm. But like I had said, the Seasonic G modular interface placement is ideal for your system. The flat cable, I'd suspect, would help with the cable management, as you may be able to route the cables underneath the mobo or between the front of the case and PSU (looks like there's some spacing between there. I feel that the FSP offer you the poorest value in that price range you are looking at.

Edit: Anyways, I have to go now, but good luck with whatever you choice..


----------



## HPE1000

Thanks, I will still probably just get the FSP, value for dollar isn't that huge for me and I would like the extra 50w as I might get a dual gpu next gen card and I could use all the wattage I can get.

(Only reason I bought the Integra R2 was because it was short, I was not trying to cut corners on cost, so I am fine paying 30+ dollars to get a proper psu)


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Driimit*
> 
> Thanks for explaining. I want to say something.
> 
> Am I wrong to think the information regarding this maximum power output in multiple rail PSU is very very misleading, confusing and disappointing?? I'm so amazed and startled I can't help writing the above para in bold.
> 
> Another question: Any reliable source to find out the OCP of my PSU? If not what do you think it might be(I told its specifications in the above para)??


A quick thing to note, the VP-450 & VP-450P are different units, the platform is not the same even though they're made by FSP.

As I said, the reason to give a lower number on the label is to keep users from over-estimating their abilities. It's not misleading (intentionally at least), but I can definitely see where it's confusing.

As for the information regarding the OCP trip-point, you need to contact the company who sells the PSU and ask them directly. Normally Antec publishes that information and it's easy to find.

Checking Antec's site, it's published on the bottom of the page and it's rather easy to find.

While the label says 18A, the OCP trip-point is actually 27A.

http://www.antec.com/product.php?id=2407&fid=5022042

As for the VP450P, the trip point is 30A. Though the table on Antec's site is obviously messed up.

http://www.antec.com/product.php?id=2782&fid=5022043


----------



## Driimit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> A quick thing to note, the VP-450 & VP-450P are different units, the platform is not the same even though they're made by FSP.
> 
> As I said, the reason to give a lower number on the label is to keep users from over-estimating their abilities. It's not misleading (intentionally at least), but I can definitely see where it's confusing.
> 
> As for the information regarding the OCP trip-point, you need to contact the company who sells the PSU and ask them directly. Normally Antec publishes that information and it's easy to find.
> Checking Antec's site, it's published on the bottom of the page and it's rather easy to find.
> 
> While the label says 18A, the OCP trip-point is actually 27A.
> http://www.antec.com/product.php?id=2407&fid=5022042
> 
> As for the VP450P, the trip point is 30A. Though the table on Antec's site is obviously messed up.
> http://www.antec.com/product.php?id=2782&fid=5022043


Well, you might not agree but I do think this information is mysteriously(not necessarily to trick anyone) concealed almost everywhere. If common people can mess it up then it could have been at least added in the product manual with a 2 line explanation of what it means. You must know better than me that in a product manual of a motherboard there are lots of information regarding bios, bios flash and overclocking when we know bios flashing can damage mobo seriously. Overclocking cpu/gpu is also potentially harmful and outside the warranty coverage should it gets damaged while OCing. But most of the high-end mobo( z77 etc) flaunts in bold letters in their advertisement the overclocking potential these mobos have. Also I can't find anything written explicitly about the confusion that may occur regarding OCP trip point anywhere in the highly acclaimed jonnyguru article and OCN article(titled something like single rail vs multiple rail explained). All I mean is this information regarding actual OCP trip point of each PSU(which have OCP enabled) should be more open and easily available. The OCP point information could've been easily given in the user manual that comes with the psu (if not in the table printed on the psu) with two lines of simple explanation what it means and why it shouldn't be confused with the actual maximum power output. If the manufacturers can trust us with bios flashing, cpu/gpu overclocking with a mere "Do it at your own risk" warning what has changed in the simple information regarding PSU?

I think you got my point.

And thanks a lot for providing the two links. However the second link isn't working. When I go there it shows "We apologize, no page match can be found" etc... I tried finding VP450P info in Antec official website. But seems like the US site doesn't have anything regarding it. The Indian site has but nothing regarding OCP trip point was given there.

Also I found this review of VP 450P: http://www.viipctrade.com/goods.php?id=9819

It says the OCP threshold for this PSU is 27 A actually, not 30 A.(Search "27" with Ctrl+f in your browser)

So I'm confused which is true.


----------



## HPE1000

Okay, tomorrow, or later today, however you want to look at it (Its 1:20 am) I will be messaging newegg to figure out what to do, I need some FINAL advice









Should I go for a FSP Aurum 700w or a Sparkle(SPI) R-SPI750ACAG Magna Gold 750w psu. Lets completely ignore price and wattage, which is recommended? From what I can see they are similar but I just for the life of me cannot find a single review on the sparkle unit, I don't know if it has japanese caps(I found one place talking aobut it and it seems it might)

Both PSU's are gold rated with a 5 year warranty, both have a 120mm fan it seems, and both are 5.5 inches deep (140mm) and both are recommenced on this list.

I see the aurum has a terrible fan profile, especially idle, which is what my computer does almost all day so that matters a lot, so I am now leaning towards the SPI but I just cannot find a single thing about it online and I am trying to figure out why, if I am just searching for it wrong, because if there is no info for it, how did it get on this threads list?

I found an online review the a sparkle SCC-750AF which is obviously not the same unit, but I cannot find anything otherwise.

Thanks a ton people.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Driimit*
> I think you got my point.
> 
> And thanks a lot for providing the two links. However the second link isn't working. When I go there it shows "We apologize, no page match can be found" etc... I tried finding VP450P info in Antec official website. But seems like the US site doesn't have anything regarding it. The Indian site has but nothing regarding OCP trip point was given there.
> 
> Also I found this review of VP 450P: http://www.viipctrade.com/goods.php?id=9819
> 
> It says the OCP threshold for this PSU is 27 A actually, not 30 A.(Search "27" with Ctrl+f in your browser)
> 
> So I'm confused which is true.


No, I agree, the documentation should be complete when bundled with the unit. Though, the website is also the 2nd best place to look.

As for that review, they don't actually test that value, just state it. So it could be misinformation.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Okay, tomorrow, or later today, however you want to look at it (Its 1:20 am) I will be messaging newegg to figure out what to do, I need some FINAL advice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I go for a FSP Aurum 700w or a Sparkle(SPI) R-SPI750ACAG Magna Gold 750w psu. Lets completely ignore price and wattage, which is recommended? From what I can see they are similar but I just for the life of me cannot find a single review on the sparkle unit, I don't know if it has japanese caps(I found one place talking aobut it and it seems it might)
> 
> Both PSU's are gold rated with a 5 year warranty, both have a 120mm fan it seems, and both are 5.5 inches deep (140mm) and both are recommenced on this list.
> 
> I see the aurum has a terrible fan profile, especially idle, which is what my computer does almost all day so that matters a lot, so I am now leaning towards the SPI but I just cannot find a single thing about it online and I am trying to figure out why, if I am just searching for it wrong, because if there is no info for it, how did it get on this threads list?
> 
> I found an online review the a sparkle SCC-750AF which is obviously not the same unit, but I cannot find anything otherwise.
> 
> Thanks a ton people.


http://www.pureoverclock.com/Review-detail/sparkle-gold-series-750w/

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/gaming-psu-efficiency,2796-24.html

http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/3821/sparkle_scc_750af_gold_class_750w_power_supply_review/index.html


----------



## Pebruska

Hey.
Is strider 450w gold enough for 3570k + 7950 + watercooling and if it is, is there room for modest overclock (say 4.5 on cpu and 1050+ on gpu)?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pebruska*
> 
> Hey.
> Is strider 450w gold enough for 3570k + 7950 + watercooling and if it is, is there room for modest overclock (say 4.5 on cpu and 1050+ on gpu)?


For all that no


----------



## Pebruska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> For all that no
> 
> Video


Well i really can't see why, if i don't overclock so high (maybe 4.3 and 1000(stock)) the power consumption is 200w from gpu, 100w from cpu and i still have around 100w for pump + fan(s) + ssd
I looked from a few psu calculators(i know there's no trusting those) and they all said that the total would be around 350-400w


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> For all that no


It actually is though, just cutting it close depending on the other stuff he tacks on.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> http://www.pureoverclock.com/Review-detail/sparkle-gold-series-750w/
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/gaming-psu-efficiency,2796-24.html
> 
> http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/3821/sparkle_scc_750af_gold_class_750w_power_supply_review/index.html


As I said, that is not the one, the one you linked is an older, modular, purple themed one found here.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817103053

I was looking at this one.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817103080


----------



## HPE1000

I found an article and it says this:

"Fortron/Sparkle/FSP Group: Stick with units whose model numbers begin with FSP; those that start with AX are made by a different manufacturer, and use low-grade capacitors"

So I is sparkle and FSP essentially the same OEM? The psu model number I am looking at is a sparkle R-*SPI*750ACAG so it should be a higher quality one right or wrong? I have found a couple listings for this psu online that says it has japanese caps so I guess it could be pretty nice, right now on newegg it is 125.99 with an instant savings down to 105.99, and there is a june newegg SPI sale of 20% off all the SPI psus so I would get a presumably good quality 750w gold psu for 84 dollars which is a couple dollars cheaper than I paid for the pos fractal design.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817103080
http://www.10stripe.com/featured/psu/brand.php


----------



## Pebruska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> It actually is though, just cutting it close depending on the other stuff he tacks on.


There's not going to be much, all components(7950wf3, 3570k, asus m-itx board, ssd, pump, fan) and peripherals (mech kb, roccat savu mouse, maybe a ext soundcard and external hd with powerbrick)


----------



## HPE1000

http://database.ul.com/cgi-bin/XYV/template/LISEXT/1FRAME/showpage.html?name=E190414&ccnshorttitle=Power%2BSupplies,%2BInformation%2BTechnology%2BEquipment%2BIncluding%2BElectrical%2BBusiness%2BEquipment%2B-%2BComponent&objid=1073787849&cfgid=1073741824&version=versionless&parent_id=1073787374&sequence=1

That page is an OEM list and it is made by FSP, not fortron, good thing right?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pebruska*
> 
> There's not going to be much, all components(7950wf3, 3570k, asus m-itx board, ssd, pump, fan) and peripherals (mech kb, roccat savu mouse, maybe a ext soundcard and external hd with powerbrick)


I don't know how much a real pump draws but my computer is running a 3570k 4.5ghz @ 1.22v, 8gb ram running at 1.5v, gtx670(Sometimes with increased clock and power but driver crashes made me set it stock) 2 120mm fans, pump from thermaltake water 2.0 performer, 128gb ssd, and a 2tb seagate drive and it runs just fine.


----------



## shilka

FSP and Fortron is the same company


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> FSP and Fortron is the same company


Would you recommend them?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Would you recommend them?


Depens they are just like all the other OEM´s they have good units and crap units like the FSP Raider

It all comes down to the unit and if there is no reviews then i would not dare buy it

Also dont belive when they say Japanese capacitors i have seen PSU´s with ONE Japanese in it and on the box it said all Japanese and more then one brand does that

FSP info

FSP Group was established in 1993 and nowadays stands as the 5th largest power supply vendor in the world.

FSP / Fortron cooperates as OEM with many companies (Thermaltake, Antec, BeQuiet!, Amacrox, etc) to provide quality products.

FSP is headquartered in Taiwan and has offices in Germany, U.K., USA, France, Russia, Japan, India, Korea and China.


----------



## Pebruska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I don't know how much a real pump draws but my computer is running a 3570k 4.5ghz @ 1.22v, 8gb ram running at 1.5v, gtx670(Sometimes with increased clock and power but driver crashes made me set it stock) 2 120mm fans, pump from thermaltake water 2.0 performer, 128gb ssd, and a 2tb seagate drive and it runs just fine.


So little oc on cpu and none on gpu and i would be fine? There is a review of the card i have and power from the wall is 358 and they have 3960x oc'd to 4.5 in their bench so i should MAYBE be fine with oc'd cpu and stock gpu.
On the pump wattage, if i use apogee drive 2, it draws 18 watts at max.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pebruska*
> 
> So little oc on cpu and none on gpu and i would be fine? There is a review of the card i have and power from the wall is 358 and they have 3960x oc'd to 4.5 in their bench so i should MAYBE be fine with oc'd cpu and stock gpu.
> On the pump wattage, if i use apogee drive 2, it draws 18 watts at max.


Running a PSU close to the max is going to result in a shorter lifespan of the unit then if you had more power left


----------



## HPE1000

I will only suggest it if you must though, if it is an sg05 build then go for it, but I do not think it is so there is no reason at all to go for a 450w, get a 500w or 550w.


----------



## Pebruska

Yeah it is sg05 build, how did you know









I might go with some of the cooltek's coolcube series and mod them to fit a few rads









Thanks for wasting your time for me, here take rep


----------



## HPE1000

Go with the slightly larger node 304 and sit here ripping your hair out on what psu to get like me..


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Go with the slightly larger node 304 and sit here ripping your hair out on what psu to get like me..


I saw you posted a info site on which OEM makes what for who

This one is much much better

http://www.realhardtechx.com/index_archivos/Page5471.htm

Pretty much all info and reviews are there


----------



## Pebruska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Go with the slightly larger node 304 and sit here ripping your hair out on what psu to get like me..


Nah, it's fun here, what's hair for anyway








thanks for suggestion, i'll certainly consider that.


----------



## qwan456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Thanks, I will still probably just get the FSP, value for dollar isn't that huge for me and I would like the extra 50w as I might get a dual gpu next gen card and I could use all the wattage I can get.
> 
> (Only reason I bought the Integra R2 was because it was short, I was not trying to cut corners on cost, so I am fine paying 30+ dollars to get a proper psu)


Well, the Seasonic G SSR-650RM is cheaper by $20 and would be able to run a dual GPU card setup, and since the point of it being longer won't get in the way with any graphic card, going with the AU-700 would be more like a downgrade, IMO.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Okay, tomorrow, or later today, however you want to look at it (Its 1:20 am) I will be messaging newegg to figure out what to do, I need some FINAL advice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I go for a FSP Aurum 700w or a Sparkle(SPI) R-SPI750ACAG Magna Gold 750w psu. Lets completely ignore price and wattage, which is recommended? From what I can see they are similar but I just for the life of me cannot find a single review on the sparkle unit, I don't know if it has japanese caps(I found one place talking aobut it and it seems it might)
> 
> Both PSU's are gold rated with a 5 year warranty, both have a 120mm fan it seems, and both are 5.5 inches deep (140mm) and both are recommenced on this list.
> 
> I see the aurum has a terrible fan profile, especially idle, which is what my computer does almost all day so that matters a lot, so I am now leaning towards the SPI but I just cannot find a single thing about it online and I am trying to figure out why, if I am just searching for it wrong, because if there is no info for it, how did it get on this threads list?
> 
> I found an online review the a sparkle SCC-750AF which is obviously not the same unit, but I cannot find anything otherwise.
> 
> Thanks a ton people.


AFAIK, Sparkle/SPI is a sister company(?) to FSP. If you look at the label, the UL number is E190414 which links to FSP.

http://database.ul.com/cgi-bin/XYV/template/LISEXT/1FRAME/showpage.html?name=E190414&ccnshorttitle=Power%2BSupplies,%2BInformation%2BTechnology%2BEquipment%2BIncluding%2BElectrical%2BBusiness%2BEquipment%2B-%2BComponent&objid=1073787849&cfgid=1073741824&version=versionless&parent_id=1073787374&sequence=1

It may uses a different fan and capacitor choice (not sure), but it's a Aurum 750w unit internally.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I saw you posted a info site on which OEM makes what for who
> 
> This one is much much better
> 
> http://www.realhardtechx.com/index_archivos/Page5471.htm
> 
> Pretty much all info and reviews are there


Although it does not have the sparkle psu I am looking at that I will most likely get








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qwan456*
> 
> It may uses a different fan and capacitor choice (not sure), but it's a Aurum 750w unit internally.


I realized that.


----------



## HPE1000

EDIT: Looks like a garbage unit and enermax does not make it themselves....

Thoughts on enermax naxn 650w the psu cables seem great for a mini itx build, every single cable is a flat ribbon cable.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817194094


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> EDIT: Looks like a garbage unit and enermax does not make it themselves....
> 
> Thoughts on enermax naxn 650w the psu cables seem great for a mini itx build, every single cable is a flat ribbon cable.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817194094


There are no reviews of the 650 watts but there is of the 550 and 750 watts

http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Enermax-NAXN-82+-550-W-Power-Supply-Review/1426
http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Enermax-NAXN-82+-750-W-Power-Supply-Review/1275/1


----------



## qwan456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I realized that.


Yeah, noticed that you posted the same UL certification site. Since I had not seen anyone identifying what unit it is, other than a conversion regarding FSP, I just want to be sure.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> EDIT: Looks like a garbage unit and enermax does not make it themselves....
> 
> Thoughts on enermax naxn 650w the psu cables seem great for a mini itx build, every single cable is a flat ribbon cable.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817194094


That had been review recently at TPU. Here's a link to a discussion on it with the review: http://www.jonnyguru.com/forums/showthread.php?t=10199


----------



## HPE1000

Yeah, so can we just agree on the fact that the sparkle magna gold 750w is a much better choice than the fractal design integra r2? Even if it is at the very least a tweaked FSP AU-700 that is much better quality we are talking about, right?

I know it has not been taken apart and reviewed but still..


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Yeah, so can we just agree on the fact that the sparkle magna gold 750w is a much better choice than the fractal design integra r2? Even if it is at the very least a tweaked FSP AU-700 that is much better quality we are talking about, right?
> 
> I know it has not been taken apart and reviewed but still..


The only problem i have with FSP units are the group related units and the FSP Raider

The EVGA NEX750B is a FSP Raider and its crap yet many seem to buy it as its says EVGA on the box


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The only problem i have with FSP units are the group related units and the FSP Raider
> 
> The EVGA NEX750B is a FSP Raider and its crap yet many seem to buy it as its says EVGA on the box


Understood, regardless I think I am going to be ordering it and if it works I will be happy, all the reviewers are pretty happy with the quality and performance of these aurum units and the sparkle should be about the same since all clues are pointing to it just being a re-branded unit.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Understood, regardless I think I am going to be ordering it and if it works I will be happy, all the reviewers are pretty happy with the quality and performance of these aurum units and the sparkle should be about the same since all clues are pointing to it just being a re-branded unit.


Think that FSP even on a bad day with half the staff drunk can do a better job then HEC does on one of its best days


----------



## HPE1000

lol


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> lol


Communism at its best


----------



## HPE1000

never again lol...








Now my to do list goes as follows
-Sell asrock z77e itx rma'd board
-Sell silverstone sugo sg05 with 450w sfx psu
-Return fractal design psu
-???
-Profit?


----------



## Driimit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> No, I agree, the documentation should be complete when bundled with the unit. Though, the website is also the 2nd best place to look.
> 
> As for that review, they don't actually test that value, just state it. So it could be misinformation.


Then please give the link where you found Antec VP 450P's OCP threshold to be 30 A. As I said the previous link you gave is broken.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Driimit*
> 
> Then please give the link where you found Antec VP 450P's OCP threshold to be 30 A. As I said the previous link you gave is broken.


There are 3 versions of the Antec VP 450 so which one is it?


----------



## Driimit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> There are 3 versions of the Antec VP 450 so which one is it?


I'm asking about VP 450P, not VP 450.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Driimit*
> 
> I'm asking about VP 450P, not VP 450.


Thats a FSP unit

http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/cases/display/psu-400w-520w_5.html#sect0

The Antec VP450P is a real disappointment. Being highly efficient, this PSU has a very unstable +5V voltage, poor fan speed regulation (the fan accelerates linearly right from the start) and an undeservedly high price. It is only cheaper than the other Antec in this review, but the latter is free from the mentioned downsides and offers much more power on the +12V rail.


----------



## HPE1000

If my psu that I got has a linear fan I am going to be slightly disappointed I guess. An 80+ gold or higher should only really start the fan around 50% load right? Ideally?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> If my psu that I got has a linear fan I am going to be slightly disappointed I guess. An 80+ gold or higher should only really start the fan around 50% load right? Ideally?


This might or might not help but the Newton R3 the fan in that is off untill 50% load of the unit


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> This might or might not help but the Newton R3 the fan in that is off untill 50% load of the unit


The newton r3's oem is ATNG, the Sparkle Magna Golds is FSP so not really


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> The newton r3's oem is ATNG, the Sparkle Magna Golds is FSP so not really


You asked about a PSU that had a fan that started at 50% load right?


----------



## Driimit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Thats a FSP unit
> 
> http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/cases/display/psu-400w-520w_5.html#sect0
> 
> The Antec VP450P is a real disappointment. Being highly efficient, this PSU has a very unstable +5V voltage, poor fan speed regulation (the fan accelerates linearly right from the start) and an undeservedly high price. It is only cheaper than the other Antec in this review, but the latter is free from the mentioned downsides and offers much more power on the +12V rail.


I think you're missing the point. I'm not at all interested in the quality of the PSU. Because I've already bought the PSU and when I bought it was the best one available at that moment in my region within my budget. Had lots of discussions with Original Sin and others in OCN about buying it. We came to find out it was the best available then.

*What I simply want to know is the OCP trip point of each +12V rail of Antec VP 450P. As simple as that.*


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> You asked about a PSU that had a fan that started at 50% load right?


Oh, I was just stating, isn't that the ideal thing for a high efficiency psu to do? Not that I wanted to know units that did that, sorry for the confusion


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Driimit*
> 
> Then please give the link where you found Antec VP 450P's OCP threshold to be 30 A. As I said the previous link you gave is broken.


It wasn't broken, it was from Antec's UK site. You need to change your preferences on the website to see their site.

Antec's US site only has the VP450 since they don't sell any of the VP-P units here in the US as PFC is not a requirement for power supplies here.

Like wise, if you have a question regarding OCP thresholds, then you can always email customer support and have them look into it for you.


----------



## Driimit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> It wasn't broken, it was from Antec's UK site. You need to change your preferences on the website to see their site.
> 
> Antec's US site only has the VP450 since they don't sell any of the VP-P units here in the US as PFC is not a requirement for power supplies here.
> 
> Like wise, if you have a question regarding OCP thresholds, then you can always email customer support and have them look into it for you.


I've gone there before asking you. I found this table:



You can see he OCP Set Point column is empty. Same is for Australia/New Zealand site. That colum is empty. One can argue the Range Max column is actually depicting the OCP Set Point column which is not true. Because if you go to VP 550P, you'll find the exact same table. That means 30 A on each +12V rail. Now 30 A at +12V is surely not the OCP trip point for VP 550P. Because if you download their product manual/flyer you'll find 30 A is the max load on each rail(the confusing value we were talking about that is given to prevent consumers from damaging the PSU). It is not the OCP threshold for VP 550P. So if the Range Max colum of the table of VP550 P is not actually the OCP threshold point of VP 550P rather the _max load_, it is very natural to assume same is true for VP 450P which means Range Max column is not the OCP set point.

Then why are the tables for both products exactly same? Most probably because they copied the table from VP550 P to VP 450 P blindly, forgetting that the specifications for two tables is different. Based on this assumption, VP 550 P table is right and VP450P table is erroneous.

I think you've got my point.


----------



## shilka

Jonnyguru reviews the new Cooler Master V series 1000 watts

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=344

OEM is Seasonic and not Enhance Electronics


----------



## svenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Jonnyguru reviews the new Cooler Master V series 1000 watts
> 
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=344
> 
> OEM is Seasonic and not Enhance Electronics


Well, it's good to see that CM didn't cheap out on anything too important this time. No semi-fanless mode like what Seasonic's own-label KM3 models offer, but still kept the Chemi-Con and Rubycon caps.

I'm looking forward to a full review of EVGA's SuperNOVA G2 1000w (just to see what modifications if any from Super Flower's "Leadex" platform were made) for a comparison.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svenge*
> 
> Well, it's good to see that CM didn't cheap out on anything too important this time. No semi-fanless mode like what Seasonic's own-label KM3 models offer, but still kept the Chemi-Con and Rubycon caps.
> 
> I'm looking forward to a full review of EVGA's SuperNOVA G2 1000w (just to see what modifications if any from Super Flower's "Leadex" platform were made) for a comparison.


I rather see a review of the P2 but G2 would be nice too

His last review was of the Inwin Commander III 800W

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=343

OEM is Powerman never heard of them???


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Driimit*
> 
> I've gone there before asking you. I found this table:
> 
> 
> 
> You can see he OCP Set Point column is empty. Same is for Australia/New Zealand site. That colum is empty. One can argue the Range Max column is actually depicting the OCP Set Point column which is not true. Because if you go to VP 550P, you'll find the exact same table. That means 30 A on each +12V rail. Now 30 A at +12V is surely not the OCP trip point for VP 550P. Because if you download their product manual/flyer you'll find 30 A is the max load on each rail(the confusing value we were talking about that is given to prevent consumers from damaging the PSU). It is not the OCP threshold for VP 550P. So if the Range Max colum of the table of VP550 P is not actually the OCP threshold point of VP 550P rather the _max load_, it is very natural to assume same is true for VP 450P which means Range Max column is not the OCP set point.
> 
> Then why are the tables for both products exactly same? Most probably because they copied the table from VP550 P to VP 450 P blindly, forgetting that the specifications for two tables is different. Based on this assumption, VP 550 P table is right and VP450P table is erroneous.
> 
> I think you've got my point.


I totally do, my suggestion would be to email customer support. I used to know Antec's PM for PSUs so I'm pretty certain that 30A number is correct for the VP450P, while it's higher on the VP350P & VP550P slightly (since I talked with him about the units & their specs when they were first announced.)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I rather see a review of the P2 but G2 would be nice too
> 
> His last review was of the Inwin Commander III 800W
> 
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=343
> 
> OEM is Powerman never heard of them???


Powerman = InWin, just the OEM/Industrial side of them.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> I totally do, my suggestion would be to email customer support. I used to know Antec's PM for PSUs so I'm pretty certain that 30A number is correct for the VP450P, while it's higher on the VP350P & VP550P slightly (since I talked with him about the units & their specs when they were first announced.)
> 
> Powerman = InWin, just the OEM/Industrial side of them.


Og so they are one of the few that makes and sells under their own name

SilverStone / Seasonic / Super Flower / Enermax / Delta / FSP and HighPower are the only others i know of

Anyone i forgot?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Og so they are one of the few that makes and sells under their own name
> 
> SilverStone / Seasonic / Super Flower / Enermax / Delta / FSP and HighPower are the only others i know of
> 
> Anyone i forgot?


Silverstone doesn't make anything.

AcBel Polytech, Lite-On, Hipro, Cougar/HEC, CWT, Huntkey, Lepa (as they're a subsidiary of Ecomastertek who is the parent company of Enermax), Andyson, as well as SPI/Fortron/Amacrox/3Y (as subsidiaries of the FSP Group.)

SilverStone is one of the few companies who will work with customers for custom design creation using their own engineers & industry connections.

So it's possible to contact them with a PSU idea/design and have them make it for you. Though you're adding in a middle-man before going to normal OEM. So we've not really seen anyone go that route.


----------



## shilka

AcBel Polytech they are not very good are they?

I seem to come across them once in a while never anything good i come across

Huntkey i have come across very few times


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> AcBel Polytech they are not very good are they?
> 
> I seem to come across them once in a while never anything good i come across
> 
> Huntkey i have come across very few times


AcBel Polytech can release some really good units (Gigabyte Sumo / Cooler Master UCP), but they can also release some poor garbage out there.

I'd akin them to FSP. They are one of the bigger OEMs out there, so it only makes sense.

Huntkey can make good units, the Jumper 300G is one of those that used to be for sale in Europe. On the other hand, most of their units tend to be average to poor. They don't really play much in the consumer market and more focus on their telecomunications side of things.


----------



## Driimit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> I totally do, my suggestion would be to email customer support. I used to know Antec's PM for PSUs so I'm pretty certain that 30A number is correct for the VP450P, while it's higher on the VP350P & VP550P slightly (since I talked with him about the units & their specs when they were first announced.)


Ya, I've mailed them. Let's see what happens.

I have another question. Can I use a 6 pin PCI-E connector to a 8 pin graphics card input?

I know how dangerous it is to play with these things just to save little amount of money and risking of burning the whole gpu, but it will be temporary, until i buy a new psu. I've one 6 pin connector in my psu. The 7970 boost I bought has two 8 pin input. So I plan to use dual molex to 8-pin adapter(that came with the gpu) for one 8 pin and the PSU's 6 pin connector for the other 8 pin input.

I've heard that the extra two pins in the 8-pin connector are in fact ground wires. And both 6 pin and 8 pin are designed to provide ~200 W power, though the official value is 75 W and 150 W respectively. So my question is can I do it? If I can then which 2 pins of the gpu should I keep empty??


----------



## Tator Tot

Pin's 7 & 8, which are usually the top bottom on the right side of the GPU when installed in a normal ATX case.

As for doing it or not, check to see if you can pick up an adapter cable (6pin PCIe to 8pin PCIe) as it adds those extra two ground wires off the main grounds and is not dangerous to use at all.

The use of a 6pin is fine, the big problem can come down to the GPU as some will refuse to boot without those extra two pins in there.


----------



## Driimit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> As for doing it or not, check to see if you can pick up an adapter cable (6pin PCIe to 8pin PCIe) as it adds those extra two ground wires off the main grounds and is not dangerous to use at all.
> The use of a 6pin is fine, the big problem can come down to the GPU as some will refuse to boot without those extra two pins in there.


Thanks. My questions:

1.Is using a 6 pin PCI-E to 8 pin PCI-E converter exactly the same as using a 8-pin PCI-E connector that comes directly from the GPU(Same in terms of supplying equal amount of power, safety and every other aspects)??

2. What do u think about molex to 8 pin adapter?? They're not generally trusted to be safe as i see in the internet. However they come with the Sapphire HD 7970 means that Sapphire approves them so they must have a reasonable standard in terms of safety, providing enough power etc. What do you think?

3. If I use a dual molex to 8 pin PCI-E converter is it recommended to connect each end of the molex to two distinct molex coming straight out of the PSU(scenario 1 in the following image)? Look at the following image:


*In the picture,
black wire= dual molex to 8 pin converter(the point where two black lines converge is the 8 pin PCI-E connector end),
red wire= 4 pin molex coming from the PSU.
green wire=4 pin molex coming from casing fan*

I'm using scenario 2. So want to know if they are equal in every aspect(safety, power providing etc).


----------



## Tator Tot

If you're going to use one, only send it to the GPU and not the other components. While they won't use much power, it's better safe than sorry.

Like wise, it doesn't matter that a GPU company includes them, I've had plenty come out of the box with loose connectors / pins, and they're all but worthless. I generally save the wire & pins, but scrap the molex side of the connector.


----------



## Driimit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> If you're going to use one, only send it to the GPU and not the other components. While they won't use much power, it's better safe than sorry.
> 
> Like wise, it doesn't matter that a GPU company includes them, I've had plenty come out of the box with loose connectors / pins, and they're all but worthless. I generally save the wire & pins, but scrap the molex side of the connector.


Okay. Got you. You seem to have missed my 1st question. Answer will be appreciated.


----------



## HPE1000

Is a rubycon capacitor good or bad?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Driimit*
> 
> Okay. Got you. You seem to have missed my 1st question. Answer will be appreciated.


Yes, those two additional ground wires are often fed off of a Y split from the 6pin connector leaving the PSU in order to save a few cents.

You still have the same number of supply lines, just two extra ground. Which were originally meant to be a V-Sense & Ground wire, but no PSU manufacturer actually does that as adding V-Sense lines is expensive.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Is a rubycon capacitor good or bad?


Rubycon is among the best of the best. Though, they did have one bad series, I can't remember what it was off the top of my head. Either way it was ages ago and not a concern for current units.


----------



## Driimit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Yes, those two additional ground wires are often fed off of a Y split from the 6pin connector leaving the PSU in order to save a few cents.
> 
> You still have the same number of supply lines, just two extra ground. Which were originally meant to be a V-Sense & Ground wire, but no PSU manufacturer actually does that as adding V-Sense lines is expensive.


*Okay. So I wanna summarize for being 100% sure:*

_1. Using a 8-pin connector(directly coming out of PSU) is *EXACTLY* the same as using a 6-pin connector(directly coming out of PSU) and then converting it with a 6 pin to 8 pin converter(given that the PSU has enough total power in +12V rail). Same in terms of safety, supplying equal power and everything.

2. Using dual molex to 8 pin converter is potentially more dangerous than using the 6 pin to 8 pin converter mentioned above._

*Just tell me are the above two points correct?*


----------



## mikeaj

With respect to power delivery under normal conditions, it's a trivial but nonzero difference.

Any time you have additional plugs and sockets handling high-current stuff, it's another point of potential failure. So you can't say that native 6+2 pin from PSU is as good as 6 pin with adapter from a safety perspective. Also, what happens if things stretch and somehow something gets loose?

It's just that the molex adapters you see tend to be more unreliable I think from the mechanical design and especially manufacturing points of view. I haven't tried one of the 6->8 pin ones.

But I think making a big deal out of any of this is kind of needlessly alarmist.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Driimit*
> 
> *Okay. So I wanna summarize for being 100% sure:*
> 
> _1. Using a 8-pin connector(directly coming out of PSU) is *EXACTLY* the same as using a 6-pin connector(directly coming out of PSU) and then converting it with a 6 pin to 8 pin converter(given that the PSU has enough total power in +12V rail). Same in terms of safety, supplying equal power and everything.
> 
> 2. Using dual molex to 8 pin converter is potentially more dangerous than using the 6 pin to 8 pin converter mentioned above._
> 
> *Just tell me are the above two points correct?*


Yes.

A big issue with dual Molex-to-6pin/8pin adapters, is that you only get two 12v lines where a normal 6pin/8pin PCIe connector has 3 wires to carry the 12v.


----------



## Driimit

*Ta da !! First ever Cooler Master i700 review:* http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/5539/cooler-master-i700-700-watt-80-plus-bronze-power-supply-review/index.html

@shilka: The wait is over... Stop searching for the 12th time !!


----------



## Airrick10

Hello Peeps! I just recently purchased the Cooler Master V850 power supply and I was wondering if I made the right choice over the Corsair AX850 as far as reliability/coil whine and what not? I currently have the Corsair HX650 and it's been one solid psu since day one(about 2 years old)!


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Airrick10*
> 
> Hello Peeps! I just recently purchased the Cooler Master V850 power supply and I was wondering if I made the right choice over the Corsair AX850 as far as reliability/coil whine and what not? I currently have the Corsair HX650 and it's been one solid psu since day one(about 2 years old)!


The V seriers is an improved Seasonic KM3 and it scored very well in the tests jonnyguru did

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=344
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Driimit*
> 
> *Ta da !! First ever Cooler Master i700 review:* http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/5539/cooler-master-i700-700-watt-80-plus-bronze-power-supply-review/index.html
> 
> @shilka: The wait is over... Stop searching for the 12th time !!


Seems like its alright and not trash as i feared


----------



## Tator Tot

Tweaktown doesn't perform of a full range of tests, keep that in mind.

They would have passed the old Hale82N units from NZXT because they wouldn't have picked up the insane 3.3v ripple that was on them.

I'm only dogging on the reviewer though, not Cooler Master.

Fortunately, it seems as though the platform is revealed. Looks to be the same bronze design from the GX Series made by Enhance Electronics. Though it may have Su'scon caps on the secondary, which definitely isn't a good thing.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Tweaktown doesn't perform of a full range of tests, keep that in mind.
> They would have passed the old Hale82N units from NZXT because they wouldn't have picked up the insane 3.3v ripple that was on them.
> 
> I'm only dogging on the reviewer though, not Cooler Master.
> 
> Fortunately, it seems as though the platform is revealed. Looks to be the same bronze design from the GX Series made by Enhance Electronics. Though it may have Su'scon caps on the secondary, which definitely isn't a good thing.


If its the same as the old GX bronze then it cant be very good


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The V seriers is an improved Seasonic KM3 and it scored very well in the tests jonnyguru did
> 
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=344
> Seems like its alright and not trash as i feared


Thanks for the link! I should get my psu in today and i'll see how it goes!


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Airrick10*
> 
> Thanks for the link! I should get my psu in today and i'll see how it goes!


Which size did you order?


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Which size did you order?


Size as in watts?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Airrick10*
> 
> Size as in watts?


Yes thats what i meant


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Yes thats what i meant


Oh ok lol...yeah I got the 850 watts...it's probably overkill for my soon to be 660ti sli set up...but better safe than sorry


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Airrick10*
> 
> Oh ok lol...yeah I got the 850 watts...it's probably overkill for my soon to be 660ti sli set up...but better safe than sorry


You could have saved money and gotten the 700 watts version and still had power left over

Anyway you have bought it so unless you want to return just keep it


----------



## HPE1000

So, since there is so much misinformation about power supplies that I already know is false, this is one of the few things i do not know about. Everyone jumps on people for having high wattage psus on low power draw systems and they tell you it is a waste and inefficient. Outside of the additional cost related to buying a higher wattage psu, if it is a gold rated psu and everything, does it matter how much you are drawing from it when their efficiency curve is nearly the same regardless of draw?


This psu seems more efficient at low draw.

I know most psus are most efficient between 50%-80% draw right? But you aren't really being inefficient drawing 380 watts from a system running on a 750w psu right? I know my psu is laughably overkill but this curve does not seem to matter outside of the fact that I could have saved a couple bucks getting less.

Oh, shilka, I am so glad I did not keep the fractal design integra r2, look at how cheap the packaging is compared to the spi magna gold, the fractal design literally does not have any packaging, I poked and shook the box and I am not exaggerating that there is no packaging.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> So, since there is so much misinformation about power supplies that I already know is false, this is one of the few things i do not know about. Everyone jumps on people for having high wattage psus on low power draw systems and they tell you it is a waste and inefficient. Outside of the additional cost related to buying a higher wattage psu, if it is a gold rated psu and everything, does it matter how much you are drawing from it when their efficiency curve is nearly the same regardless of draw?
> 
> 
> This psu seems more efficient at low draw.
> 
> I know most psus are most efficient between 50%-80% draw right? But you aren't really being inefficient drawing 380 watts from a system running on a 750w psu right? I know my psu is laughably overkill but this curve does not seem to matter outside of the fact that I could have saved a couple bucks getting less.
> 
> Oh, shilka, I am so glad I did not keep the fractal design integra r2, look at how cheap the packaging is compared to the spi magna gold, the fractal design literally does not have any packaging, I poked and shook the box and I am not exaggerating that there is no packaging.


Well i will admit that i might have overrated Fractal Design a little bit but i have always known that the Integra R2 was not very good

I cant recall was it that one with the purple fan you got?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Well i will admit that i might have overrated Fractal Design a little bit but i have always known that the Integra R2 was not very good
> 
> I cant recall was it that one with the purple fan you got?


I know, I probably could have gotten away with it, but its noise levels it was rated at were crazy, it was advertised as a silent 120mm fan, but reviewers found it ran at 45+ dba

No, it does not have a purple fan, that was the older model, this one was pretty much a FSP Aurum gold is what I think, I tried to look inside of it and its main cap was a rubycon cap, I could not see the others, I tried.

Here is what the fan looked like.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I know, I probably could have gotten away with it, but its noise levels it was rated at were crazy, it was advertised as a silent 120mm fan, but reviewers found it ran at 45+ dba
> 
> No, it does not have a purple fan, that was the older model, this one was pretty much a FSP Aurum gold is what I think, I tried to look inside of it and its main cap was a rubycon cap, I could not see the others, I tried.
> 
> Here is what the fan looked like.


It does not get better then rubycon if there is one of those in there then at least there is one very good cap


----------



## HPE1000

It has to say something for it, I don't see them putting that in there then putting a bunch of cheap stuff in there, and I got the thing for $90 with 3 day shipping(84 without shipping) from newegg, due to amazing chance with it having an instant discount and 20% off instant coupon on it for SPI in the month of june.


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> You could have saved money and gotten the 700 watts version and still had power left over
> 
> Anyway you have bought it so unless you want to return just keep it


True true...the difference was only $23 so I said 150 watts more why not lol. Besides it was purchased with some winnings (poker $)


----------



## Airrick10

Quick question, should I set everything to stock (CPU OC, GPU OC) and then install my new psu and then OC everything the way it was....or should I just replace my psu while everything is OC'ed?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Airrick10*
> 
> Quick question, should I set everything to stock (CPU OC, GPU OC) and then install my new psu and then OC everything the way it was....or should I just replace my psu while everything is OC'ed?


I have never tried so i dont know

I dont like to take risks with my hardware so despite you may not need to i would set it to stock and then see how the system works before OC´ing again


----------



## HPE1000

Well if it was overclocked and working on another psu then dont bother setting it back to stock and going at it again, if it works, it works, if the psu messes up then there is something wrong with it, its not like binning a cpu or memory (not sure if that made sense to you)


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I have never tried so i dont know
> 
> I dont like to take risks with my hardware so despite you may not need to i would set it to stock and then see how the system works before OC´ing again


I'm thinking this option would probably be the best way to go....Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Well if it was overclocked and working on another psu then dont bother setting it back to stock and going at it again, if it works, it works, if the psu messes up then there is something wrong with it, its not like binning a cpu or memory (not sure if that made sense to you)


Not sure what binning is...but since my bios saves my OC profiles....all I need is to just choose my current profile and it'll be to the way it was in no time! You're right as far as just swapping out the psu while leaving everything the way it is...but I think I'll go the safe rout on this one...Thanks for your reply!


----------



## HPE1000

I just mean as long as the psu is good its not like you are going to oc different from psu to psu, it should be the exact same.


----------



## qwan456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I just mean as long as the psu is good its not like you are going to oc different from psu to psu, it should be the exact same.


Well, that's not exactly true regarding going to one PSU to another won't have an affect. If he got a PSU that yield worse voltage regulation than the unit he got previously, this may cause the operating voltage of the CPU to increase and no longer able to cope with the setting he has, which would result in an unstable OC. Then again, the Cooler Master V is an excellent performing power supply, so if anything, it may yield him with better OC.


----------



## shilka

The Cooler Master V series is based on an improved Seasonic KM3 platform

The same improved KM3´s are being sold by Seasonic as the X series where they will be repacing the older Seasonic X series models

Or did i get something wrong in there?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qwan456*
> 
> Well, that's not exactly true regarding going to one PSU to another won't have an affect. If he got a PSU that yield worse voltage regulation than the unit he got previously, this may cause the operating voltage of the CPU to increase and no longer able to cope with the setting he has, which would result in an unstable OC. Then again, the Cooler Master V is an excellent performing power supply, so if anything, it may yield him with better OC.


The difference would be marginal at best either way assuming it is a good power supply as I said.


----------



## qwan456

Yes, the CM V is based on the newer Seasonic X KM3, with a better FDB fan than the 2BB fan included in the Seasonic.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> The difference would be marginal at best either way assuming it is a good power supply as I said.


I never actually said that it necessarily will make a significant difference, but since I don't know how "good" is his previous PSU (didn't check the older post), so I just made a general statement regarding what you said.

Either way, it shouldn't cause him any huge problems.


----------



## Airrick10

Well here it is Boys! I just swapped the Old reliable Corsair HX650 with the new Cooler Master V850 without setting things to stock and I didn't have any problems at all!











So far I'm happy with it! It increased my Valley 1.0 Benchmarks FPS from 40.2 to 42.0! I could go higher but that's enough for now since I'll be getting my other Gtx 660Ti next week.


----------



## HPE1000

Okay, so this is just what I was talking about, I decided to watch one of linus livestreams. In said livestream they were talking about power supplies and how with ivy they started to see people putting lower wattage psus in their computers and how with haswell they are expecting it even more, then slick said something along the lines of how people shouldn't be getting higher wattage psus because they are going to be spending more money on the electricity bill and wasting money and linus agreed with him.....

A psu does not draw more watts than it needs, right? So disregarding inefficiency you could run a 150w system on a 1000w psu and still only be drawing 150w right? Its this misinformation I was talking about earlier and I found it troubling hearing, especially from people like that. People talk like the psu pulls its rated wattage from the wall 24/7 and that having a psu that is higher wattage than the system is wasting electricity.


----------



## qwan456

Efficiency is the amount of energy that did not get wasted as heat during the AC-DC conversion. If a 450w PSU outputting 225w DC to your component and on a 115v line it's >92% efficiency, you will be drawing ~244.57w AC or so. Let say you got a Lepa G 1600w unit, where you only utilizing 14% capacity, efficiency may plummet down to 85%, where the AC power draw now is ~264.71w.

As you go down in load under 20%, efficiency start to drop greatly. Typically, it is ideal to have your typical workload in the 40%~60% range, and your idle load near the 20% range. Even so, the amount of energy being wasted isn't very significant at this low wattage range; however, it is indeed more inefficient to run it at such load and does have some effect on your electricity bill.

Generally more of that "wasted money" can be seen in by spending more in unneeded wattage, where they could either go with a lower wattage unit for cheaper or spend the same amount of cash for a higher quality PSU.


----------



## HPE1000

But that is not what I was talking about, I was talking about people insinuating that if your computer pulls the psus full rated wattage at 24/7 from the wall, saying that having a 1000w psu on a 300w system is wasting electricity as if it is drawing the 1000w because that is what it is rated at. I don't know any other way of saying that..

The idea that the wattage of the psu is what it is pulling from the wall all the time, rather than what the psu is capable of, which is the right way.


----------



## qwan456

I'm pretty sure you misunderstood. If Linus had actually agree to the point that a 1000w PSU will draw 1000w from the wall 24/7, he would not test for full system power consumption of various of graphic cards with a Kill-A-Watt, as the readings will be the same regardless. He should be fully aware of the fact, that a PSU will only supply the amount of power that a system needs and whatever is drawn from the wall depends on how efficient a unit is able to convert AC power to DC, and that's what will affect a person's electricity bill.

Anyone who said a PSU will always be drawing what it is rated at doesn't know what they are talking about.


----------



## HPE1000

He was fully aware, it was far into the livestream and I think he just agreed without listening to slick, he was talking about using kill a watts and everything, I didn't mean linus thought that, he just agreed without listening but slick was the one who said it. I might go back and find that part again.


----------



## magicase

Would 3x7970Ghz Edition + i7 4770k be fine for a 860w PSU?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qwan456*
> 
> I'm pretty sure you misunderstood. If Linus had actually agree to the point that a 1000w PSU will draw 1000w from the wall 24/7, he would not test for full system power consumption of various of graphic cards with a Kill-A-Watt, as the readings will be the same regardless. He should be fully aware of the fact, that a PSU will only supply the amount of power that a system needs and whatever is drawn from the wall depends on how efficient a unit is able to convert AC power to DC, and that's what will affect a person's electricity bill.
> 
> Anyone who said a PSU will always be drawing what it is rated at doesn't know what they are talking about.










I went back and listened to it and slick just said you would be wasting money, I could swear he said wasting electricity, I guess I was wrong


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicase*
> 
> Would 3x7970Ghz Edition + i7 4770k be fine for a 860w PSU?


Yep.


----------



## Pebruska

I have a question considering power draw from the wall and efficiency, so if my system uses, lets say 300w(NOt from the wall) and PSU efficiency is 80%, the power from the wall is 375w?

Now don't take account the different loads etc. , so this is the basic principle of efficiency, right?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pebruska*
> 
> I have a question considering power draw from the wall and efficiency, so if my system uses, lets say 300w(NOt from the wall) and PSU efficiency is 80%, the power from the wall is 375w?
> 
> Now don't take account the different loads etc. , so this is the basic principle of efficiency, right?


100% correct. No PSU is 100% efficient so some power is lost in the form of heat.


----------



## Driimit

I want to know the OCP trip point of +12V rail of the Corsair VS450 or the maximum wattage the +12V rail can provide before shutting itself down.

P.S. There are two variants of VS450. I am talking about the new version with orange label (not green): http://hardwareinsights.com/wp/corsair-vs450-review/

If possible give me some information on the quality of the PSU. I've already read a lot about VS450 and how some OCN geeks have criticzized its quality. But as the unit I'm talking about is quite new(2-3 months old?), I'm not sure what version people were talking about. So please be sure that you're specifically talking about this and not giving any generalized opinion based on the previous(green labeled) one.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Driimit*
> 
> I want to know the OCP trip point of +12V rail of the Corsair VS450 or the maximum wattage the +12V rail can provide before shutting itself down.
> 
> P.S. There are two variants of VS450. I am talking about the new version with orange label (not green): http://hardwareinsights.com/wp/corsair-vs450-review/
> 
> If possible give me some information on the quality of the PSU. I've already read a lot about VS450 and how some OCN geeks have criticzized its quality. But as the unit I'm talking about is quite new(2-3 months old?), I'm not sure what version people were talking about. So please be sure that you're specifically talking about this and not giving any generalized opinion based on the previous(green labeled) one.


Do you have 240v power from the wall in your country


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Driimit*
> 
> I want to know the OCP trip point of +12V rail of the Corsair VS450 or the maximum wattage the +12V rail can provide before shutting itself down.
> 
> P.S. There are two variants of VS450. I am talking about the new version with orange label (not green): http://hardwareinsights.com/wp/corsair-vs450-review/
> 
> If possible give me some information on the quality of the PSU. I've already read a lot about VS450 and how some OCN geeks have criticzized its quality. But as the unit I'm talking about is quite new(2-3 months old?), I'm not sure what version people were talking about. So please be sure that you're specifically talking about this and not giving any generalized opinion based on the previous(green labeled) one.


It has a single 12V rail which can supply up to 34A (408W).

It's not a 'bad' PSU , meaning it isn't a system killer but it is a very cheap unit so the efficiency, voltage regulation and general quality of the components used aren't great.

I would never recommend it to anyone but if you already own it I wouldn't tell you to get a new PSU.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> It has a single 12V rail which can supply up to 34A (408W).
> 
> It's not a 'bad' PSU , meaning it isn't a system killer but it is a very cheap unit so the efficiency, voltage regulation and general quality of the components used aren't great.
> 
> I would never recommend it to anyone but if you already own it I wouldn't tell you to get a new PSU.


Main problem is its 240v only if he has 110v or 220v power from the wall the PSU will act strange or not work at all


----------



## Driimit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> It has a single 12V rail which can supply up to 34A (408W).
> 
> It's not a 'bad' PSU , meaning it isn't a system killer but it is a very cheap unit so the efficiency, voltage regulation and general quality of the components used aren't great.
> 
> I would never recommend it to anyone but if you already own it I wouldn't tell you to get a new PSU.


I'm talking about the OCP trip point or the overload test done on +12V rail which is totally different from the "Max Load" officially published by the manufacturer.

Man, I'd definitely not mail here to know something that's written on the body of the product, product manual and the review that I myself linked in my previous post. As I said I've already read a good 3-4 hours on that PSU(and the older green labeled model). Please read what I wrote.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> Main problem is its 240v only if he has 110v or 220v power from the wall the PSU will act strange or not work at all


No, it's compatible from 200-240V input voltage: http://www.corsair.com/en/media/cms/manual/psu-spec-table-041913.pdf

(Go to page 17 of the linked .pdf)

I wonder if you're confusing it with the older green labeled model. I said I'm specifically talking about the newer orange labeled model.


----------



## Tator Tot

VS450 doesn't have OCP. It only has OPP which shuts down around 550w.


----------



## Anoxy

So I'm in the market for an 850W PSU.

Thinking of grabbing the Seasonic Platinum 860W, but is there anything better (fully modular, sleeved cables, available on Amazon prime) for less than $199?


----------



## GarTheConquer

Can anyone suggest a modular PSU that will fit in a Lian Li PC-Q27? Would an H-60 cooler also fit?

I'm thinking of doing an A-10 micro build for my brother's school work...


----------



## Driimit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> VS450 doesn't have OCP. It only has OPP which shuts down around 550w.


The specs table provided by Corsair says it has OCP: http://www.corsair.com/en/media/cms/manual/psu-spec-table-041913.pdf

Are you saying it doesn't have OCP because it has a single +12V rail?

Also what is the source of the info that OPP threshold is around 550W?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Driimit*
> 
> The specs table provided by Corsair says it has OCP: http://www.corsair.com/en/media/cms/manual/psu-spec-table-041913.pdf
> 
> Are you saying it doesn't have OCP because it has a single +12V rail?
> 
> Also what is the source of the info that OPP threshold is around 550W?


That's probably a miss-print, since it's not a supported feature on the VS450's PCB, though it is part of the supervisor's IC spec ( Unisonic Technologies S3515 ) which is where the mixup may start.

As for the OPP level, that's from 2 decent chinese reviews who hit around that number when they went for max-load. OPP isn't precise and can kick in at different times.

Hardware Insites (an English Aus/NZ review site) has a good review of the VS450 where they overload it to 500w and it holds up well. Though the design itself (CWT GPA-II) is only designed to go up to 500w continuous @ 40*C.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> So I'm in the market for an 850W PSU.
> 
> Thinking of grabbing the Seasonic Platinum 860W, but is there anything better (fully modular, sleeved cables, available on Amazon prime) for less than $199?


Cooler Master V series NZXT HALE 90 V2 are good solid options

Or the OCZ ZX

Silverstone has a few as well

If you can wait both Antec and Highpower and some other brands are on the way with new units some of them fully modular
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GarTheConquer*
> 
> Can anyone suggest a modular PSU that will fit in a Lian Li PC-Q27? Would an H-60 cooler also fit?
> 
> I'm thinking of doing an A-10 micro build for my brother's school work...


Silverstone SFX but only the gold model not the bronze one


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Cooler Master V series NZXT HALE 90 V2 are good solid options
> 
> Or the OCZ ZX
> 
> Silverstone has a few as well
> 
> If you can wait both Antec and Highpower and some other brands are on the way with new units some of them fully modular
> Silverstone SFX but only the gold model not the bronze one


Ended up ordering both the AX860 and the Seasonic 860 platinum psus. I've read that they're basically the same exact unit, but that the seasonic has a slightly 'better' fan. And i've seen many complaints of coil whine on the Corsair, whereas the Seasonic has none....so I will see when they arrive.

I'll keep the others in mind. It's strange though, on Amazon, the OCZ ZX 850W (200) is more expensive than their 1000W (140 after MIR)


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Ended up ordering both the AX860 and the Seasonic 860 platinum psus. I've read that they're basically the same exact unit, but that the seasonic has a slightly 'better' fan. And i've seen many complaints of coil whine on the Corsair, whereas the Seasonic has none....so I will see when they arrive.


Its the very same unit the AX860 non i is a rebrand of the Seasonic Platinum


----------



## Anoxy

That's what I figured.

Do you know who makes the CM V Series, and the Hale units?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> That's what I figured.
> 
> Do you know who makes the CM V Series, and the Hale units?


Yes the V is a improved Seasonic KM3 platform

And the NZXT HALE 90 V2 is a custom platform made only for NZXT the OEM on that is FSP

Short FSP info

FSP Group was established in 1993 and nowadays stands as the 5th largest power supply vendor in the world.


----------



## GarTheConquer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Cooler Master V series NZXT HALE 90 V2 are good solid options
> 
> Or the OCZ ZX
> 
> Silverstone has a few as well
> 
> If you can wait both Antec and Highpower and some other brands are on the way with new units some of them fully modular
> Silverstone SFX but only the gold model not the bronze one


Thank you! +rep


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GarTheConquer*
> 
> Thank you! +rep


Just note that the fan can be a bit loud but you wont find many other units that are that small without being total crap


----------



## Geran

Any thoughts on this PSU?

High Power Electronic Co., Ltd HPB-600GD-F14C


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geran*
> 
> Any thoughts on this PSU?
> 
> High Power Electronic Co., Ltd HPB-600GD-F14C


Thats a Highpower made and sold unit

No reviews of it yet sould i would not buy it


----------



## Geran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Thats a Highpower made and sold unit
> 
> No reviews of it yet sould i would not buy it


Yeah I've never heard of this brand but PcPer rated their 700w PSU a GOLD award so I thought I would ask.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geran*
> 
> Yeah I've never heard of this brand but PcPer rated their 700w PSU a GOLD award so I thought I would ask.


They are better know as Sirtec a OEM very common

OCZ and Rosewill are just a few of the brand they made models for

They are not that bad they can make some really good units

But i would not trust anything without reviews no matter who the OEM is


----------



## Tator Tot

The AstroGD units are solid guys. A bit quieter than the other models available based on the same platform.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> The AstroGD units are solid guys. A bit quieter than the other models available based on the same platform.


Great i had a feeling about them but with no reviews i was not sure

Will they go on the list?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Great i had a feeling about them but with no reviews i was not sure
> 
> Will they go on the list?


In a future update, for sure.

High Power is the only one (out of the other versions of the platform) to include a Golf-Fan from Globe, instead of the standard model. Golf Fans have a better tonal presence to them, making them more pleasant to listen to.

Though, like FSP's Aurum units, the gold looks awful on them.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> In a future update, for sure.
> 
> High Power is the only one (out of the other versions of the platform) to include a Golf-Fan from Globe, instead of the standard model. Golf Fans have a better tonal presence to them, making them more pleasant to listen to.
> 
> Though, like FSP's Aurum units, the gold looks awful on them.


Yeah so does that Zalman i think it was? and the Cooler Master Gold as well

Holy crap one post short of 10.000


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Though, like FSP's Aurum units, the gold looks awful on them.


Although, like it or not, the aurum would probably look amazing in a build with asus new gold themed motherboards with the matching corsair ram that they made. The aurum actually looks interesting, and I could see it looking even better with half black, half gold sleeving. I don't mean shiny gold, more like this.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Although, like it or not, the aurum would probably look amazing in a build with asus new gold themed motherboards with the matching corsair ram that they made. The aurum actually looks interesting, and I could see it looking even better with half black, half gold sleeving. I don't mean shiny gold, more like this.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Post number 10.000 wooooow anyway the only thing that has ever looked good in gold is this





Stop with this gold it does not look good in a computer i would tell you what it i think it looks like but OCN wont let me

Anyway as this is post 10.000 you get this


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## HPE1000

So harsh of the gold color theme, have fun looking at this guys proposed rig in the contest, you will like it for sure.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1347005/win-your-ultimate-rig-12-rigs-total/6380_20#post_20263265

Congrats to 10k though


----------



## shilka

Its not that i dont like gold i just dont think it looks good in a PC i would never buy anything in gold for my PC

On the other hand i get told often that i have too much red and i have gone overboard

Old photo but have nothing newer


----------



## HPE1000

Hehe, I forced my brother to get red lights in his computer, his case came with a red 200mm front fan and has a window so it only made sense, so he also got a red backlit mechanical keyboard and red lit mouse afterwards


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Hehe, I forced my brother to get red lights in his computer, his case came with a red 200mm front fan and has a window so it only made sense, so he also got a red backlit mechanical keyboard and red lit mouse afterwards


Got red LED light strip red LED fans and red on my Roccat mouse and keyboard

Looks like the command deck of a sub which was the point anyway thats off topic


----------



## shilka

I did some reading on the Cooler Master V series which is based on the Seasonic KM3

Now the main problem i found is one review said the Seasonic Platinum also use the KM3 platform but another source i cant recall said its not

So which one is right dont want to give info and help based on wrong facts


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I did some reading on the Cooler Master V series which is based on the Seasonic KM3
> 
> Now the main problem i found is one review said the Seasonic Platinum also use the KM3 platform but another source i cant recall said its not
> 
> So which one is right dont want to give info and help based on wrong facts


Seasonic's XP400-XP760 are KM3, XP850, XP1000, & XP1200 are their own platform.


----------



## jokin91

why not recommended the bequiet! pure power l8 730w? is same as the 630w (this is recommended)


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokin91*
> 
> why not recommended the bequiet! pure power l8 730w? is same as the 630w (this is recommended)


Becasue the OEM is HEC

http://www.realhardtechx.com/index_archivos/Page1354.htm


----------



## Rodin10

How about the Corsair Builder cx600?
http://www.corsair.com/us/power-supply-units/cx-series-psu/cx600-80-plusr-bronze-certified-power-supply.html
Is it really that bad?


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rodin10*
> 
> How about the Corsair Builder cx600?
> http://www.corsair.com/us/power-supply-units/cx-series-psu/cx600-80-plusr-bronze-certified-power-supply.html
> Is it really that bad?


The CX series is at the threshold of inclusion. It's okay but not recommended, and people will buy it regardless of whether or not it's recommended. It's built a little cheaply, and there's certainly much better out there.

In USA and maybe Canada, post-rebate pricing makes it a good deal sometimes. Or rather, you're definitely not getting anything else that's better for around ~$30.

Though for the 600 W version, that's probably very rarely recommendable because the 500 W version is usually cheaper. There's not much reason to go over 500 W on pretty much every build unless you're going multiple graphics cards or running extreme overclocks, in which case you probably would have more than ~$55 to spend on a power supply. I hope. Whereupon you can get something of higher quality.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rodin10*
> 
> How about the Corsair Builder cx600?
> http://www.corsair.com/us/power-supply-units/cx-series-psu/cx600-80-plusr-bronze-certified-power-supply.html
> Is it really that bad?


Its been removed from the list


----------



## Rodin10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> The CX series is at the threshold of inclusion. It's okay but not recommended, and people will buy it regardless of whether or not it's recommended. It's built a little cheaply, and there's certainly much better out there.
> 
> In USA and maybe Canada, post-rebate pricing makes it a good deal sometimes. Or rather, you're definitely not getting anything else that's better for around ~$30.
> 
> Though for the 600 W version, that's probably very rarely recommendable because the 500 W version is usually cheaper. There's not much reason to go over 500 W on pretty much every build unless you're going multiple graphics cards or running extreme overclocks, in which case you probably would have more than ~$55 to spend on a power supply. I hope. Whereupon you can get something of higher quality.


I'm going to buy the MSI gtx760, in one of the reviews I saw that they recommended 550 watt so I chose to go a little bit over that







.
Thanks for the info I'll get one of the recommended ones


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rodin10*
> 
> I'm going to buy the MSI gtx760, in one of the reviews I saw that they recommended 550 watt so I chose to go a little bit over that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Thanks for the info I'll get one of the recommended ones


Where are you from?


----------



## Rodin10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Where are you from?


I'm from the Netherlands.
Is this the S12IIB from the recommended PSU's?
http://www.seasonicusa.com/S12II-Bronze.htm


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rodin10*
> 
> I'm from the Netherlands.
> Is this the S12IIB from the recommended PSU's?
> http://www.seasonicusa.com/S12II-Bronze.htm


Yeah, a little old but still good budget units.


----------



## Rodin10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Yeah, a little old but still good budget units.


Could there be a problem because it's old or should I go with it?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rodin10*
> 
> I'm from the Netherlands.
> Is this the S12IIB from the recommended PSU's?
> http://www.seasonicusa.com/S12II-Bronze.htm


The XFX Core Edition is a cheaper rebrand of the S12II


----------



## Rodin10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The XFX Core Edition is a cheaper rebrand of the S12II


I can only find a 650w which is more expensive than the 620w I found


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rodin10*
> 
> I can only find a 650w which is more expensive than the 620w I found


Well thats unusual its more


----------



## qwan456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rodin10*
> 
> I can only find a 650w which is more expensive than the 620w I found


The 650w variant is the Seasonic SS-650AT with DC-DC like the Corsair TXv2, while the 450~550w variant is the group regulated S12II Bronze.

Here's the XFX that Shika suggested: http://tweakers.net/pricewatch/279914/xfx-pro-550w.html

If you want us to provide a different recommendation, it may be helpful to know your budget as well as what you are powering.


----------



## magicase

Would you guys recommend the Corsair CX series for a cheap build or is there a problem with them?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicase*
> 
> Would you guys recommend the Corsair CX series for a cheap build or is there a problem with them?


Only as a last resort sould you ever buy it

Its on the edge on being crap as its not that well made


----------



## magicase

Would Seasonic S12II be a much better option over Corsair CX series?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicase*
> 
> Would Seasonic S12II be a much better option over Corsair CX series?


Yes its much better

But the XFX Core Edtion is a rebranded S12II and its often cheaper so if it go with that its the same platform both uses


----------



## Rodin10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qwan456*
> 
> The 650w variant is the Seasonic SS-650AT with DC-DC like the Corsair TXv2, while the 450~550w variant is the group regulated S12II Bronze.
> 
> Here's the XFX that Shika suggested: http://tweakers.net/pricewatch/279914/xfx-pro-550w.html
> 
> If you want us to provide a different recommendation, it may be helpful to know your budget as well as what you are powering.


Do you think 550W is enough with this build, I don't like the idea of having to few power.
http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1dXqM


----------



## Rodin10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qwan456*
> 
> The 650w variant is the Seasonic SS-650AT with DC-DC like the Corsair TXv2, while the 450~550w variant is the group regulated S12II Bronze.
> 
> Here's the XFX that Shika suggested: http://tweakers.net/pricewatch/279914/xfx-pro-550w.html
> 
> If you want us to provide a different recommendation, it may be helpful to know your budget as well as what you are powering.


It's not even a €3 difference might as well go with more power


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rodin10*
> 
> Do you think 550W is enough with this build, I don't like the idea of having to few power.


Yes it's more than needed and quality PSUs can output more than what they're actually rated for (peak output power).
The XFX 550W can out 44A on the +12V rail, the S12II 620W can output 48A on +12V, not a big defference but for 3€ it's worth it.

Side note: the SSD in your proposed build isn't great for the money, not a Sandisk Extreme but a way lower-performing variant they try to make it look like it's not.


----------



## shilka

There is a review of the EVGA SuperNova G2 up now

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=346


----------



## Webrider99

Wait the EVGA Supernova NEX650G is in the "Recommended" thread but Shilka you've stated numerous times its essentially garbage ... :/ Asking because I was looking into that PSU specifically, Design really caught me and stuck, I don't care much for the name. Anything else you recommend at 650-750W with that sort of style? Also of course quality being the number one thing. Might run 2 way SLI with a 770 on the PSU I end up getting if my build go according to plan







You're the a freakin god at PSU's so whats your recommendation?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Webrider99*
> 
> Wait the EVGA Supernova NEX650G is in the "Recommended" thread but Shilka you've stated numerous times its essentially garbage ... :/ Asking because I was looking into that PSU specifically, Design really caught me and stuck, I don't care much for the name. Anything else you recommend at 650-750W with that sort of style? Also of course quality being the number one thing. Might run 2 way SLI with a 770 on the PSU I end up getting if my build go according to plan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're the a freakin god at PSU's so whats your recommendation?


i own the nex650g aswell as the supernova 1000w g2 from evga, they are both similar in build quality on the exterior, which is in my personal opinion, excellent, evga did a good job on the cables(except for the awful sleeving they added on) the housing of the evga psus are great as well. But as everyone knows, its whats on the inside that matters, and unfortunately in that aspect, the 650 comes up short. The 1000w g2 however is a solid performer and i would recommend it to anyone if they can afford it and need the power it puts out.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Webrider99*
> 
> Wait the EVGA Supernova NEX650G is in the "Recommended" thread but Shilka you've stated numerous times its essentially garbage ... :/ Asking because I was looking into that PSU specifically, Design really caught me and stuck, I don't care much for the name. Anything else you recommend at 650-750W with that sort of style? Also of course quality being the number one thing. Might run 2 way SLI with a 770 on the PSU I end up getting if my build go according to plan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're the a freakin god at PSU's so whats your recommendation?


The NEX650 and NEX750 gold units are not garbage they are just mediocre units sold at a price thats so high they are a rippoff

The reason i call them mediocre is because they are rebranded FSP Aurum group regulated units

Group regulated means for one thing you can cant use C6 and C7 sleep states with Haswell CPU`s

Last i have never called them garbage only mediocre


----------



## Webrider99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The NEX650 and NEX750 gold units are not garbage they are just mediocre units sold at a price thats so high they are a rippoff
> 
> The reason i call them mediocre is because they are rebranded FSP Aurum group regulated units
> 
> Group regulated means for one thing you can cant use C6 and C7 sleep states with Haswell CPU`s
> 
> Last i have never called them garbage only mediocre


Oh alright, sorry about that somebody else must have said it maybe responding to you and i mixed it up







So it's not a Bad PSU just overpriced for what it is... Okay I'd only be buying the gold units for sure also







never anything else. I've regained hope in these units now







Thanks for the info as always !


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Webrider99*
> 
> Oh alright, sorry about that somebody else must have said it maybe responding to you and i mixed it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it's not a Bad PSU just overpriced for what it is... Okay I'd only be buying the gold units for sure also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> never anything else. I've regained hope in these units now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info as always !


No dont buy it i said it was a group regulated unit and you really dont want that

I got some really mixed feeling about the NEX gold rated units they are alright and decent but not anything special in any way

Short version is they are avarege mediocre rebranded FSP units sold at rippoff prices and not really worth it if you know about how they are and work

The Rosewill Capstone or Cooler Master V is where you get most for what you pay for so forget the EVGA NEX they are not bad but not worth it either


----------



## Tator Tot

Dem SuperNova G2's are good though. So far only 1000w & 1300w units from the line though.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Dem SuperNova G2's are good though. So far only 1000w & 1300w units from the line though.


The only two flaws it has are so tiny they are more like nitpicking

And yes i really hope for 700-850 watts versions

The new EVGA 500 watts is from HEC so take a guess how good thats going to be


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> The new EVGA 500 watts is from HEC so take a guess how good thats going to be


It's gonna be a Bronze unit from them, so it's not like it's targeted at the high end market. For it's features, the NEX 750B didn't have bad value for money. The platform was just lacking vs the competition.

Like wise, HEC if asked, can do proper units. Just doesn't happen often.

Xigmatek (before they started dropping out some rubbish units) was planning a ~1500w unit with them (I think it was like... 1475w or something).

BeQuiet does solid work with HEC & the PurePower L8 (500w review)& L8 CM units. L8's are actually slightly better than the CM's in terms of build quality. Minor nitpicks with it though.

As far as that Leadex design goes, you could scale it down to 750w probably, but lower than that wouldn't be cost effective at all. I think 850w is as low as they would most likely go with another platform to take up the 300w-750w range.

SuperFlower is kinda funny, as they scaled 300w-1300w using a very similar design with only minor modifications and then took the efficiency up a whole level with just minor modifications again.


----------



## Rodin10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adridu59*
> 
> Yes it's more than needed and quality PSUs can output more than what they're actually rated for (peak output power).
> The XFX 550W can out 44A on the +12V rail, the S12II 620W can output 48A on +12V, not a big defference but for 3€ it's worth it.
> 
> Side note: the SSD in your proposed build isn't great for the money, not a Sandisk Extreme but a way lower-performing variant they try to make it look like it's not.


Wait what do you mean? Isn't it the good SSD?
Which one should I get for about the same price/speed?


----------



## Rodin10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adridu59*
> 
> Yes it's more than needed and quality PSUs can output more than what they're actually rated for (peak output power).
> The XFX 550W can out 44A on the +12V rail, the S12II 620W can output 48A on +12V, not a big defference but for 3€ it's worth it.
> 
> Side note: the SSD in your proposed build isn't great for the money, not a Sandisk Extreme but a way lower-performing variant they try to make it look like it's not.


Never mind I see what you mean, I changed it already







.
This is the new build http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1eYoV, not much changed but it's a difference


----------



## itzhoovEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rodin10*
> 
> Never mind I see what you mean, I changed it already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> This is the new build http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1eYoV, not much changed but it's a difference


http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1fk1c

if you would be ok with switching to intel


----------



## Kaze105

Im currently looking for a 750ish W power supply. Anyone recommend something at a reasonable price? (Do ignore my current build, looking for one for my next build with 2 780s)


----------



## itzhoovEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaze105*
> 
> Im currently looking for a 750ish W power supply. Anyone recommend something at a reasonable price? (Do ignore my current build, looking for one for my next build with 2 780s)


Where do you live?


----------



## Kaze105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzhoovEr*
> 
> Where do you live?


Indiana, USA


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> It's gonna be a Bronze unit from them, so it's not like it's targeted at the high end market. For it's features, the NEX 750B didn't have bad value for money. The platform was just lacking vs the competition.
> 
> Like wise, HEC if asked, can do proper units. Just doesn't happen often.


And will be $49.99


----------



## itzhoovEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaze105*
> 
> Indiana, USA


http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0081XXIRA/?tag=pcpapi-20

if you want to spend a little more get the CM v700.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzhoovEr*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0081XXIRA/?tag=pcpapi-20
> 
> if you want to spend a little more get the CM v700.


I second this


----------



## Nukelear

i hope that 500w evga psu is the succesor of hec winpower 550ab


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukelear*
> 
> i hope that 500w evga psu is the succesor of hec winpower 550ab


As its a HEC made unit i would not get my hopes up

We just have to wait and see but i would not be surprised if its mediocre

I would be surprised if HEC has made someting good this time around


----------



## Kaze105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzhoovEr*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0081XXIRA/?tag=pcpapi-20
> 
> if you want to spend a little more get the CM v700.


Thanks. Got one question. For newegg, it sells it for the same price with a code. Do you think it is still possible to get the rebate with the code used? (Expires today)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817182264


----------



## itzhoovEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaze105*
> 
> Thanks. Got one question. For newegg, it sells it for the same price with a code. Do you think it is still possible to get the rebate with the code used? (Expires today)
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817182264


The MIR or the promo code?


----------



## jwei

Has anyone had personal experiences with the CM Silent Pro Gold 550w? I have to wait 8-10 weeks for my RMA Corsair TX550 so I'm thinking of picking this up in the mean time (seems like a decent price for 59.99 in Canada).


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jwei*
> 
> Has anyone had personal experiences with the CM Silent Pro Gold 550w? I have to wait 8-10 weeks for my RMA Corsair TX550 so I'm thinking of picking this up in the mean time (seems like a decent price for 59.99 in Canada).


It's essentially the same build as the FSP Aurum CM 550w. Not a bad unit, but very average performance across the board due to it's design.

For the price though (considering you are in Canada as well) it's a fitting replacement. It will be quieter, as well as more efficient. As far as pure electrical performance goes, you'll get lower ripple but looser voltage regulation.

Truth be told, that won't matter much in the end. It's also better built than that old CWT unit.


----------



## jwei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> It's essentially the same build as the FSP Aurum CM 550w. Not a bad unit, but very average performance across the board due to it's design.
> 
> For the price though (considering you are in Canada as well) it's a fitting replacement. It will be quieter, as well as more efficient. As far as pure electrical performance goes, you'll get lower ripple but looser voltage regulation.
> 
> Truth be told, that won't matter much in the end. It's also better built than that old CWT unit.


Thanks!


----------



## Iozeg

OK everyone, this thread has been super useful in terms of helping to choose a well built psu. But unfortunately I can't get PSUCalc to work on any of my pc's so can anyone tell me will a Chieftec GPS-500C psu be enough for my build:
ASUS P8Z77-I DELUXE
3570K
2x4Gb ram sticks
1xssd
1xhdd
2-3 case fans
either gtx570 or gtx670 and something like gtx770-780 later?
CPU and GPU overclock, but not much on the cpu as the curent cooling won't let me do much.


----------



## Tator Tot

Yesh, it'll be fine.

If you have the choice in GPU, go for the GTX 770.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iozeg*
> 
> OK everyone, this thread has been super useful in terms of helping to choose a well built psu. But unfortunately I can't get PSUCalc to work on any of my pc's so can anyone tell me will a Chieftec GPS-500C psu be enough for my build:
> ASUS P8Z77-I DELUXE
> 3570K
> 2x4Gb ram sticks
> 1xssd
> 1xhdd
> 2-3 case fans
> either gtx570 or gtx670 and something like gtx770-780 later?
> CPU and GPU overclock, but not much on the cpu as the curent cooling won't let me do much.


an easy general rule of thumb i use is the TDP of the chips involved. 3570k has a tdp of 77w. the GTX780 has a tdp of 250w. so just the basic power draw is 322w max. i usually add either 50w to 100w of overhead to cover all the other power usage (HDD/SSD/RAM/mobo/fans etc) depending on how HDD/fan heavy the build is. the overhead may "spike" for a few seconds once in awhile during booting or some other conditions, but high quality PSU's are designed to handle spike demands very well. for your build i think a simple 50w overhead is enough for estimation. so you are looking at a 375w max draw under normal gaming load. alittle more if you use synthetic load or heavy OC. but generally speaking your system doesn't draw that much power as long as you get a high quality PSU that is at least 450w.


----------



## Tator Tot

TDP isn't linked to power draw in any linear fashion.

Your assumptions are as good as using twigs to build a car.


----------



## Iozeg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Yesh, it'll be fine.
> 
> If you have the choice in GPU, go for the GTX 770.


It's just that I will be able to get a 570-670 rather cheap while the 770 are around 400$+ here and I thought that it would be wiser to wait for the 8th gen. But we are getting a bit off topic here


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> TDP isn't linked to power draw in any linear fashion.
> 
> Your assumptions are as good as using twigs to build a car.


Then show us how it is done oh grand master of power consumption knowledge.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iozeg*
> 
> It's just that I will be able to get a 570-670 rather cheap while the 770 are around 400$+ here and I thought that it would be wiser to wait for the 8th gen. But we are getting a bit off topic here


If you do find either on a cheap, just make sure they're made with the GTX 580 or GTX 680 PCBs, since the stock PCBs for both of those GPUs are rather lacking.

GTX 570's stock PCB being worse. You can do a quick google on that one to see some of the horror stories.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Then show us how it is done oh grand master of power consumption knowledge.


Research, mostly into the power draw of individual components, or at least whole systems when efficiency is taken into account.

TechPowerUP!, Xbit Labs, and a few others (English & non-English alike) have these results at the ready, you just need to search for them.

Like wise, just because everyone throws up a figure about total system draw doesn't mean it's accurate.

Most important things to look for is their testing methodology as well as their test system. So you can know what their power meter is, as well as how efficient the PSU they are using, is.

Though, some sites break down by individual components which is much better.

If you don't want to worry about that nonsense, you can always download the PSU Calc linked in the top of this section and just input the system info.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> TDP isn't linked to power draw in any linear fashion.
> 
> Your assumptions are as good as using twigs to build a car.


it's not scientifically accurate







however through the years i've found a very strong correlation between the total TDP and wall power draw at max load. (assuming anomalies like excessively fans and large number of HDD's are accounted for) if you take a look at the proposed system and measure its power usage at the wall while gaming/benching, you'll find that it's not too far off from my "speculation".

like i said. it's just a quick general rule of thumb. not exact science.


----------



## Tator Tot

It still doesn't work, as plenty of components draw more power than their TDP would suggest. Especially when you consider Overclocking.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> It still doesn't work, as plenty of components draw more power than their TDP would suggest. Especially when you consider Overclocking.


I was under the assumption that a component almost never reaches it's TDP but with overclocking it does and even exceeds it. But I read that TDP is rather a class of power consumption. Both 3570k and 3770k have a TDP of 77w.


----------



## Tator Tot

TDP is an expression of the heat output of the part as defined by a watt of energy.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> TDP is an expression of the heat output of the part as defined by a watt of energy.


most of the energy used by the chip is directly translated to heat. that's why there is a strong correlation between TDP and wall draw. to produce 95 watts of TDP heat, the chip draws "around" 95 watts because very little energy is actually lost through work. most of the energy is directly converted to heat.

as far as overclocking. yes you will draw more. but at the same time, unless you are running furmark/prime 24/7 the chances of you actually pulling that load on a constant basis is very low. in gaming loads, most people who do not have insane levels of OC don't actually pull too much above the TDP.

yes there are plenty of exceptions here at OCN, but that does not negate the strong correlation between the total TDP and actually power draw. from the wall.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> *most of the energy used by the chip is directly translated to heat.* that's why there is a strong correlation between TDP and wall draw. to produce 95 watts of TDP heat, the chip draws "around" 95 watts because very little energy is actually lost through work. most of the energy is directly converted to heat.


*cough* virtually ALL *cough cough*

technically, computers don't do ANY work. Basically, no movement, no "work", so all the energy is heat.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3b3rg33k*
> 
> *cough* virtually ALL *cough cough*
> 
> technically, computers don't do ANY work. Basically, no movement, no "work", so all the energy is heat.


Yes technically, but in reallity? Calculations is a form of energy usage no? Every watt that goes to my computer comes out as heat ?


----------



## Tator Tot

You're wrong though.

If you translate a 50*C rise in thermal output over ambient to watts of energy, you'll find that the chip isn't actually using anywhere close in terms of power to what that rise would suggest.

The two items are not linked since thermal output is relative to the conditions the product are under. Like wise, certain environments & varrying components (e.g. boards & PSUs) cause different levels of efficiency which cause these figures to fluctuate.


----------



## shilka

Jonnyguru reviews the Fractal Design Tesla R2 1000 watts model

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=347


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Yes technically, but in reallity? Calculations is a form of energy usage no? Every watt that goes to my computer comes out as heat ?


calculations are a result, but they are not physical work. energy was consumed, but that energy cannot be released from the calculated answer, and as such no energy was stored in the calculated answer. Much in the way that a painter may eat, do jumping jacks, and ride an exercise bike during the course of painting, but none of that energy is actually in the paining. All of the energy present in the painting was present in the materials prior to it's construction, it's just been reconfigured. such is the case with calculations.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> You're wrong though.
> 
> If you translate a 50*C rise in thermal output over ambient to watts of energy, *you'll find that the chip isn't actually using anywhere close in terms of power to what that rise would suggest*.
> 
> The two items are not linked since thermal output is relative to the conditions the product are under. Like wise, certain environments & varrying components (e.g. boards & PSUs) cause different levels of efficiency which cause these figures to fluctuate.


I'm confused. From everything I've ever seen, it does work out. what are you saying?


----------



## Tator Tot

What I'm saying is that you're almost never 100% taxing all parts of any form of processor, so it's not going to hit that TDP value at stock. Compute work is one of the few examples where that may happen.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> What I'm saying is that you're almost never 100% taxing all parts of any form of processor, so it's not going to hit that TDP value at stock. Compute work is one of the few examples where that may happen.


however if you take into account of modest 24/7 OC and gaming load. the TDP becomes a fairly simple method of calculating PSU requirements. obviously it CAN vary quite abit depending on equipment involved and how much someone is able to OC their rig, but if you are not going with heavy liquid cooling/PD/TEC/LN2 or similarly extreme methods... "generally speaking" the total TDP is a fairly reliable number to go with as to how much your system can pull from the wall under gaming and some benching loads. obviously we are assuming high quality PSU as well as at least a bronze efficiency rating


----------



## Tator Tot

No it doesn't, generally speaking means NOTHING.

The two topics are not related and should not be used for "Rough calculations." Nonsense like that is why folks over-rate their power supplies.

EDIT: The efficiency of the PSU does nothing to change how much power a component will draw.


----------



## Nukelear

Efficiency=Ouput Power(DC)/Input Power(AC).
That being said, efficiency rating tells us how efficient your psu is in converting AC to DC.

A certain rig consumes 500w of power.
Psu A is 90% efficient at that load.
Psu B is 80% efficient at that load.

If you use psu A, your rig will pull ~555.56 watts from the wall (500/.90).
If you use psu B, your rig will pull ~625 watts from the wall (625/.80).


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> No it doesn't, generally speaking means NOTHING.
> The two topics are not related and should not be used for "Rough calculations." Nonsense like that is why folks over-rate their power supplies.
> 
> EDIT: The efficiency of the PSU does nothing to change how much power a component will draw.


ok lets suppose we put the theory to the test.

IF someone wanted a PSU recommendation for a triple SLi GTX780 with a 4770k what do you feel is a good wattage to recommend assuming we are recommending PSU's listed in this thread?

using the TDP rough guess method, I would personally recommend a 3x250w(TDP for 780) + 84w(TDP for 4770k) + 100w overhead for other components such as fans, HDD, RAM, etc.... this comes out to a total of 750+84+100 = 934w and since there is no PSU of that wattage, you go to the closest one up which is a 1kw PSU. do you feel that a kilowatt PSU is an overestimation for a 4770k with triple SLi 780's? taking into consideration of modest OCing (nothing crazy) and gaming and some benching loads? granted that system would not likely pull more then 800w from the wall, but the power band that you are hitting is within safety buffer you want to have anyway. after all, we don't want to run our PSU's at full blast since high utilization also means really loud PSU fan acoustics. (not that it matters when running triple SLi







)

i've said it many times over. it's a rough estimation. more of a general rule of thumb method of looking at things and get a quick answer. it's not scientifically accurate, but it's close enough for most situations.


----------



## Tator Tot

You're going over by ~250w from what I would suggest.

An 850w unit would be more up the ally for that type of build unless they're going to have some high draw pumps (most pumps for water cooling are not though) or a large (6 drive) array of HDDs added on.

For your typical build, you don't need 100w extra of headroom ontop of that TDP based estimation.

If you check out TPU's review of the GTX 780 SC ACX then you'll see that the highest possible power draw was 278w. On an already overclocked card. 268w on the stock GTX 780.

On the other hand, if you compare that to what the gaming benchmarks are giving, then you'll see the actual power draw is going to be far lower since that result (278w) is something you'll only hit when you're running a highly optimized compute program or something like Furmark which doesn't have a purpose beyond stressing all components to their max.

The Peak figure listed by TPU is more accurate as a worst case scenario and it's still lower than TDP. Not by a landslide, but it is a worst case scenario.

Your average result is what more users will experience, and it's 1/5th lower than what the TDP would suggest.

Like wise, SLI doesn't scale in a linear fashion either. So you're not going to get [AVG x 3] either.

On the other hand, I'd also ask the user what they're doing with their system before I'd recommend a unit. If it's a gaming build then the 850w recommendation is solid.

If the system is going to be used for [email protected] or another form of compute work, then I would recommend a 1050w or 1200w, depending on what is available and budget. Mostly since the price factor between 1000w (~$200) & 1200w (~$230) is smaller and they can better sit inside the efficiency curve so they don't have excess heat being dumped into the room/system.


----------



## psyclum

a 850w PSU would be sufficient if you were squeezing every last watt out your PSU at peak load. however personally i see a PSU as a long term investment since most PSU's listed in this thread have no problems last for 5 years or longer (as long as you use a UPS or some kind of line conditioner to make sure the PSU itself is not being abused.) over 5 years, no matter how high a quality the PSU is, it will lose some power capacity simply because that's the nature of capacitors. so i rarely ever count the last 10% of the rated power even on high quality units and write them off as long term capacitor decay. using the TPU review you linked, the "peak" power consumption is sitting at 231w. which is really not that far off from the TDP of 250w for the GTX780... sure, I may be over estimating by 19 watts per card using TDP but i don't see a big problem with that all things considered for OCN members.

we also have a large population of enthusiasts that may not have a full liquid rig but at least dabble in modding their H100's with more powerful fans etc... I feel a 1kw PSU is a fair recommendation for something that they will use for the next 5 to 7 years. somewhere down the road. maybe they would develop an interest in [email protected] or something similar which would put more demands on their aging PSU. so having a 1kw unit would still handle such loads at a comfortable pace. i mean it's not like i'm blindly recommending a 1200w to 1600w units which they will likely never come close to using.

as far as the 100w overhead is concerned, considering they are already using a triple SLi of a top end card, they are definitely looking to push their system more then your average 660Ti users. this is where i double my typical overhead of 50w on a single card system. I feel a 50w overhead is not a bad number to take into account of the less demanding builds. it's still on the high side. but then again this is why we have the *delta fan club* in the air cooling section of OCN









on a personal note, i prefer my system on the quiet side of things. pushing a PSU to near limit would spin up those 130CFM fans they put into larger units. having a 20% buffer puts the PSU operating at max efficiency as well as "less noisy" state that may otherwise distract from your gaming enjoyment.


----------



## shilka

Then a Cooler Master V a EVGA SuperNova G2 or a NZXT HALE 90 V2


----------



## psyclum

actually i'm waiting for the enermax passive 650 to come out. that may be my next PSU if it reviews well. if not, then the seasonic fanless 520 would be the next choice.


----------



## Nukelear

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story5&reid=344

So CM V series are km3 platforms minus the semi-fanless mode? "Maybe" it is the reason why it is priced competitively.


----------



## Ribozyme

Anyone of you experts have a very good estimation of power consumption of my system? (spec sigs are outdated).

3770k
Asus P8Z77-I deluxe
2 x 4gb Vengeance 1600mhz 1.5 LP
Samsung 840 250gb ssd
MSI gtx 760 gaming
2 x 92mm fans intake
1x 140mm fan exhaust
1x120mm cpu fan

None of the components overclocked, 3770k at 1.104 Vcore and gtx 760 at 1150 mhz 1.2Vcore.

This system is running folding at home both at CPU and GPU. I am doing this with a be quiet straight power e9 400w.

So I am interested in power consumption of actual components, without efficiency of PSU incalculated, and a power consumption from the wall socket estimation.

Another question, I had an asus direct cu 2 670 before, but I saw in reviews that 760 sometimes pulls more power than 670 even while performing less. So should I get a 670 if I want to be watt effective in PPD? The msi gaming 760 is awfully quiet though, much quieter and cooler than asus 670 and no coil whine!!!! Not on core 17 anyway.

You guys make educated guesses and I'll get a wattmeter next week and then we'll know who was the real expert


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Anyone of you experts have a very good estimation of power consumption of my system? (spec sigs are outdated).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 3770k
> Asus P8Z77-I deluxe
> 2 x 4gb Vengeance 1600mhz 1.5 LP
> Samsung 840 250gb ssd
> MSI gtx 760 gaming
> 2 x 92mm fans intake
> 1x 140mm fan exhaust
> 1x120mm cpu fan
> 
> None of the components overclocked, 3770k at 1.104 Vcore and gtx 760 at 1150 mhz 1.2Vcore.
> 
> This system is running folding at home both at CPU and GPU. I am doing this with a be quiet straight power e9 400w.
> 
> So I am interested in power consumption of actual components, without efficiency of PSU incalculated, and a power consumption from the wall socket estimation.
> 
> Another question, I had an asus direct cu 2 670 before, but I saw in reviews that 760 sometimes pulls more power than 670 even while performing less. So should I get a 670 if I want to be watt effective in PPD? The msi gaming 760 is awfully quiet though, much quieter and cooler than asus 670 and no coil whine!!!! Not on core 17 anyway.
> 
> You guys make educated guesses and I'll get a wattmeter next week and then we'll know who was the real expert


I'd probably say the total power consumption while folding is definitely below 300W, probably around 280W maximum if every component is under 100% load.

You will be pulling about 350W from the wall under full load, probably less than that.

The power consumption of the 760 and 670 are pretty much identical, I don't think it would be worth it to change cards. Hope this helped


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> I'd probably say the total power consumption while folding is definitely below 300W, probably around 280W maximum if every component is under 100% load.
> 
> You will be pulling about 350W from the wall under full load, probably less than that.
> 
> The power consumption of the 760 and 670 are pretty much identical, I don't think it would be worth it to change cards. Hope this helped


Yes helped me a lot thanks! Did I pick the right PSU by the way or would a bigger one have gained me even more effeciency?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Yes helped me a lot thanks! Did I pick the right PSU by the way or would a bigger one have gained me even more effeciency?


That PSU is fine. It's actually perfect for your current setup, the efficiency will be pretty much as good as it can be and the fan on that unit is very quiet.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Then a Cooler Master V a EVGA SuperNova G2 or a NZXT HALE 90 V2


I'd personally pick SuperNOVA G2, unless either of the other two is significantly cheaper.

They're all solid units & solid units from 3 different OEMs using 3 similar but well made designs.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> I'd personally pick SuperNOVA G2, unless either of the other two is significantly cheaper.
> 
> They're all solid units & solid units from 3 different OEMs using 3 similar but well made designs.


Yeah i like the G2 the most out of the 3 as well


----------



## itzhoovEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> I'd personally pick SuperNOVA G2, unless either of the other two is significantly cheaper.
> 
> They're all solid units & solid units from 3 different OEMs using 3 similar but well made designs.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Yeah i like the G2 the most out of the 3 as well


Same. Amazing warranty, great oem and I like the way it looks the most out of the 3.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzhoovEr*
> 
> Same. Amazing warranty, great oem and I like the way it looks the most out of the 3.


Its more or less a great 3 way batte between FSP Super Flower and Seasoinc

Also all 3 are great and all 3 has strength and weakness in them so saying one is better then others is a bit unfair

It comes more down to what do you want and need how much does it costs and what do you like most


----------



## szeged

if you plan on custom sleeving the evga 1000 g2 just be prepared for pain...lots and lots of pain.

other than that it is the best psu ive owned.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> if you plan on custom sleeving the evga 1000 g2 just be prepared for pain...lots and lots of pain.
> 
> other than that it is the best psu ive owned.


It's no worse than the Flextronics made AXi units from Corsair or any of the Seasonic KM3 or XP units.

Like wise, even the FSP made Hale90 v2 has a bit of a hitch with the V-Sense wires coming off the 24pin.

If you want outstanding voltage regulation, you're gonna need to live with those extra wires.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Anyone of you experts have a very good estimation of power consumption of my system? (spec sigs are outdated).
> 
> 3770k
> Asus P8Z77-I deluxe
> 2 x 4gb Vengeance 1600mhz 1.5 LP
> Samsung 840 250gb ssd
> MSI gtx 760 gaming
> 2 x 92mm fans intake
> 1x 140mm fan exhaust
> 1x120mm cpu fan
> 
> None of the components overclocked, 3770k at 1.104 Vcore and gtx 760 at 1150 mhz 1.2Vcore.
> 
> This system is running folding at home both at CPU and GPU. I am doing this with a be quiet straight power e9 400w.
> 
> So I am interested in power consumption of actual components, without efficiency of PSU incalculated, and a power consumption from the wall socket estimation.
> 
> Another question, I had an asus direct cu 2 670 before, but I saw in reviews that 760 sometimes pulls more power than 670 even while performing less. So should I get a 670 if I want to be watt effective in PPD? The msi gaming 760 is awfully quiet though, much quieter and cooler than asus 670 and no coil whine!!!! Not on core 17 anyway.
> 
> You guys make educated guesses and I'll get a wattmeter next week and then we'll know who was the real expert


So I got a wattmeter and man am I impressed. While folding on both cpu and gpu as described above, power consumption from the wall reads 222W . I must add I have picked up quite a budget wattmeter, profile comfort, so maybe it is not super accurate. But still even 230 watt I feel is great. This puts my PSU under 50% load approximately? Is 75% range even more efficient? The power % on pricison X only reads 65% or so though but that's how it always is while folding, fluctuating depending on the work unit. I'll check power consumption while gaming tonight.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> So I got a wattmeter and man am I impressed. While folding on both cpu and gpu as described above, power consumption from the wall reads 222W . I must add I have picked up quite a budget wattmeter, profile comfort, so maybe it is not super accurate. But still even 230 watt I feel is great. This puts my PSU under 50% load approximately? Is 75% range even more efficient? The power % on pricison X only reads 65% or so though but that's how it always is while folding, fluctuating depending on the work unit. I'll check power consumption while gaming tonight.


50% load is where you get highest efficiency


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> So I got a wattmeter and man am I impressed. While folding on both cpu and gpu as described above, power consumption from the wall reads 222W . I must add I have picked up quite a budget wattmeter, profile comfort, so maybe it is not super accurate. But still even 230 watt I feel is great. This puts my PSU under 50% load approximately? Is 75% range even more efficient? The power % on pricison X only reads 65% or so though but that's how it always is while folding, fluctuating depending on the work unit. I'll check power consumption while gaming tonight.


yah it's actually pretty tough to try to get TDP out of your computer so that's why i use TDP as a rough estimate as to what PSU someone would need. in normal use it's pretty impossible to exceed the combined TDP of your system so estimation based on TDP is usually a safe one. and doesn't overestimate your needs by a HUGE amount.

since this is OCN, we don't always know what circumstances people will be using their machines under. so "some" overestimation is not a bad thing considering a PSU is likely to last 2 maybe 3 builds down the road and you do lose some rated capacity over time due to the nature of how capacitor works. not a large amount for a quality unit, but I still reserve 10% of the rated capacity for such purpose. generally speaking very few people even within OCN use more then 600w of power in normal gaming loads so it kinda makes me laugh alittle when someone ask for a 1200w+ recommendation









at least now you have a good idea why we always try to push quality rather then wattage onto people. i mean, for your needs if you got a 450w PSU, you'd still only be using 50% of its capacity if it was a quality unit in the 1st place







so general rule of thumb, always buy high quality when it comes to PSU. wattage is rarely an actual issue.


----------



## shilka

Any chance that any of the newer HighPower units like the Astro PT and Astro Gold series can make it onto the list?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Any chance that any of the newer HighPower units like the Astro PT and Astro Gold series can make it onto the list?


Yeah, that'll happen.

With Sin retired, I'm doing list updates myself. So I generally hold back until I can do a lot at once. It just helps me keep things more efficient on a macro level.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Yeah, that'll happen.
> 
> With Sin retired, I'm doing list updates myself. So I generally hold back until I can do a lot at once. It just helps me keep things more efficient on a macro level.


Fair enough


----------



## magicase

Would a 650w psu (HX650) be fine for 2 x 7970 @ 1100 and a 4670k @ 4ghz?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicase*
> 
> Would a 650w psu (HX650) be fine for 2 x 7970 @ 1100 and a 4670k @ 4ghz?


If you're gaming, you should be just fine.

You might experience some issues with [email protected], BOINC, or Coin Mining; where I would recommend a 700-750w unit instead.


----------



## magicase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> If you're gaming, you should be just fine.
> 
> You might experience some issues with [email protected], BOINC, or Coin Mining; where I would recommend a 700-750w unit instead.


Yeah it's most intense use will be gaming only. No stress testings 24/7.


----------



## magicase

Would an i5 4570 + 7970 Ghz be fine with a 430w (S12II) psu?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicase*
> 
> Would an i5 4570 + 7970 Ghz be fine with a 430w (S12II) psu?


If you are thinking about the Corsair CX430 forget it

There is a reason why its called the builder series its cheap and not super great


----------



## Nukelear

I think he is talking about this

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151074


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukelear*
> 
> I think he is talking about this
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151074


That one is alright


----------



## magicase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> If you are thinking about the Corsair CX430 forget it
> 
> There is a reason why its called the builder series its cheap and not super great


I did put "S12II" in the post for a reason.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicase*
> 
> I did put "S12II" in the post for a reason.


Did not see that

the XFX Core Edition 450 watts is a S12II as well but they are cheaper


----------



## magicase

Can't get the XFX core edition here where i live so S12II it is


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicase*
> 
> Would an i5 4570 + 7970 Ghz be fine with a 430w (S12II) psu?


As long as you don't overclock the 7970, this will be enough.


----------



## Ribozyme

Hello, I am currently running a 3770k stock and an MSI gtx 760 gaming overclocked to 1200mhz at 1.2V . If I plug in the wattmeter while folding it shows 228 Watts at the wall. Around the same or less while gaming. I power this system with the be quiet straight power e9 400w. Seeing in various reviews that the 780 only draws about 50 watts more than the 760, would I be able to power the 780 with this PSU? It seems to me I can. I have a native six pin and eight pin connector. But I remember reading something about Amprerage required on the 12V rail. This is from the be quiet site about my PSU :
Output

12 V Rails (Multi-Rail operation)3
12 V Single Rail operation-
Overclocking key-
+3.3V (A)24
+5V (A)17
+12V1 (A)18
+12V2 (A)18
+12V3 (A)18
+12V4 (A)-
+12V5 (A)-
+12V6 (A)-
-12V (A)0.3
+5Vsb (A)3
Max. combined power 12V (W)384
Max. combined power 3,3V + 5V (W)120
Hold-up time (ms)19

So what do you guys think, especially shilka, you seem to know a lot about PSU's and power consumption.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Hello, I am currently running a 3770k stock and an MSI gtx 760 gaming overclocked to 1200mhz at 1.2V . If I plug in the wattmeter while folding it shows 228 Watts at the wall. Around the same or less while gaming. I power this system with the be quiet straight power e9 400w. Seeing in various reviews that the 780 only draws about 50 watts more than the 760, would I be able to power the 780 with this PSU? It seems to me I can. I have a native six pin and eight pin connector. But I remember reading something about Amprerage required on the 12V rail. This is from the be quiet site about my PSU :
> Output
> 
> 12 V Rails (Multi-Rail operation)3
> 12 V Single Rail operation-
> Overclocking key-
> +3.3V (A)24
> +5V (A)17
> +12V1 (A)18
> +12V2 (A)18
> +12V3 (A)18
> +12V4 (A)-
> +12V5 (A)-
> +12V6 (A)-
> -12V (A)0.3
> +5Vsb (A)3
> Max. combined power 12V (W)384
> Max. combined power 3,3V + 5V (W)120
> Hold-up time (ms)19
> 
> So what do you guys think, especially shilka, you seem to know a lot about PSU's and power consumption.


No TwoCables are the the expert on power draws i just guess most of the time

I am more the expert on OEM´s and who makes what for who and what good and bad that sort of thing

I think 400 watts might be a little low if i reacall right there is a 450 watts E9 or a 500 watts?


----------



## Emu105

Should i pull the trigger on the HX750?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> Should i pull the trigger on the HX750?


What do you need to power?


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> No TwoCables are the the expert on power draws i just guess most of the time
> 
> I am more the expert on OEM´s and who makes what for who and what good and bad that sort of thing
> 
> I think 400 watts might be a little low if i reacall right there is a 450 watts E9 or a 500 watts?


Hmm I'll wait for a definite advice of TwoCables then. Why do you think it is not enough? 220watts 3770k + 760 stock. So +50 for the 780, factor in effciency and I'll be at 280 watts from the wall with 780 stock folding no?


----------



## Emu105

Well my rig.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> Well my rig.


You dont need more then 550 watts for your system


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Hello, I am currently running a 3770k stock and an MSI gtx 760 gaming overclocked to 1200mhz at 1.2V . If I plug in the wattmeter while folding it shows 228 Watts at the wall. Around the same or less while gaming. I power this system with the be quiet straight power e9 400w. Seeing in various reviews that the 780 only draws about 50 watts more than the 760, would I be able to power the 780 with this PSU? It seems to me I can. I have a native six pin and eight pin connector. But I remember reading something about Amprerage required on the 12V rail. This is from the be quiet site about my PSU :
> Output
> 
> 12 V Rails (Multi-Rail operation)3
> 12 V Single Rail operation-
> Overclocking key-
> +3.3V (A)24
> +5V (A)17
> +12V1 (A)18
> +12V2 (A)18
> +12V3 (A)18
> +12V4 (A)-
> +12V5 (A)-
> +12V6 (A)-
> -12V (A)0.3
> +5Vsb (A)3
> Max. combined power 12V (W)384
> Max. combined power 3,3V + 5V (W)120
> Hold-up time (ms)19
> 
> So what do you guys think, especially shilka, you seem to know a lot about PSU's and power consumption.


Will you be overclocking your 3770K? Will you be overclocking the GTX 780? I mean, if you leave those both at stock, then you definitely have enough power. I mean, without overclocking, your power consumption while gaming will never exceed about 275 - 350W at the most.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> Should i pull the trigger on the HX750?


Not unless you want to go with two overclocked 7970s. With your rig as it is right now, your power consumption while gaming will never go higher than about 325-400W. So, you could power your rig with a good quality-made 450W PSU. Besides, you might get ripped off by buying the HX750.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Will you be overclocking your 3770K? Will you be overclocking the GTX 780? I mean, if you leave those both at stock, then you definitely have enough power. I mean, without overclocking, your power consumption while gaming will never exceed about 275 - 350W at the most.


Probably leave 3770k on stock and gradually overclock the 780 while keeping an eye on the wattmeter that is plugged in all the time. Will I lose much efficiency running around 70-80% load instead of the 50% I am running now? I just miss the cuda cores on the 760. Just found a good deal on a 680, might go with that.

Also if you want to have a laugh, check out the freebies section. I did a competition for the game terraria and people had to guess their power consumption. There is lots of education to be done on power consumption







still need to draw the price though.


----------



## icehotshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Probably leave 3770k on stock and gradually overclock the 780 while keeping an eye on the wattmeter that is plugged in all the time. Will I lose much efficiency running around 70-80% load instead of the 50% I am running now?


A couple percent at most. So instead of 90% efficient you might be 88-89% efficient.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Probably leave 3770k on stock and gradually overclock the 780 while keeping an eye on the wattmeter that is plugged in all the time. Will I lose much efficiency running around 70-80% load instead of the 50% I am running now? I just miss the cuda cores on the 760. Just found a good deal on a 680, might go with that.
> 
> Also if you want to have a laugh, check out the freebies section. I did a competition for the game terraria and people had to guess their power consumption. There is lots of education to be done on power consumption
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still need to draw the price though.


That's even if your power consumption even goes that high. Every game will be different.

Also, I don't know about getting the 680 instead of the 780. I don't remember where I saw this, but I thought I saw that the GTX 780 is slightly better than the Titan.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icehotshot*
> 
> A couple percent at most. So instead of 90% efficient you might be 88-89% efficient.


Awesome! So there is absolutely no reason for me to buy a new PSU if I won't go overboard on the overclocking? Thanks for the reassurance guys.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> That's even if your power consumption even goes that high. Every game will be different.
> 
> Also, I don't know about getting the 680 instead of the 780. I don't remember where I saw this, but I thought I saw that the GTX 780 is slightly better than the Titan.


Apology for double post but tablet is an editing nightmare.

Hmm I don't know what you are trying to say? I know that the 780 is a whole other league than the 680. But I could get the 680 for 235 euro used, a twin frozer model. While a new 780 would run me 600 euro. The extra 30% performance doesn't warrant the more then doubling of price for me. 680 has a lot more cudas than the 760 though. Will be better for folding at home.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Awesome! So there is absolutely no reason for me to buy a new PSU if I won't go overboard on the overclocking? Thanks for the reassurance guys.


You'll be watching the power consumption anyway, so I'm not worried. Just remember to multiply it by about .85 and .9 to get an estimate after 85% and 90% efficiency.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Apology for double post but tablet is an editing nightmare.
> 
> Hmm I don't know what you are trying to say? I know that the 780 is a whole other league than the 680. But I could get the 680 for 235 euro used, a twin frozer model. While a new 780 would run me 600 euro. The extra 30% performance doesn't warrant the more then doubling of price for me. 680 has a lot more cudas than the 760 though. Will be better for folding at home.


Oh. I had a feeling that the price was the driving force.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> You'll be watching the power consumption anyway, so I'm not worried. Just remember to multiply it by about .85 and .9 to get an estimate after 85% and 90% efficiency.
> 
> Oh. I had a feeling that the price was the driving force.


College boy here, need to save some funds for next years Maxwell


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> College boy here, need to save some funds for next years Maxwell


Oh hehe


----------



## KaksPower

So its my first big PC build.
Im wondering if FSP AURUM GOLD 500W 90+ (80PLUS GOLD)/ ATX v2.3/ EPS v2.92/ is enough for this rig:

CPU:201,6 Euro Intel Core i5-4670, Quad Core, 3.40GHz, 6MB, LGA1150, 22nm, 84W, VGA, BOX
http://www.galador.ee/t/60605391:107-bx80646i54670-928635-intel-core-i5-4670-quad-core-3-40ghz-6mb-lga1150-

MOBO: 103,8 Euro MB Z87 S1150 ATX/Z87-G43 MSI
http://www.galador.ee/t/60606336:117-z87-g43-mb-z87-s1150-atx-z87-g43-msi

GPU:240,1 Euro VGA PCIE16 GTX760 2GB GDDR5/GV-N760OC-2GD V2.0 GIGA-BYTE
http://www.galador.ee/t/60822560:137-gv-n760oc-2gdv2-0-vga-pcie16-gtx760-2gb-gddr5-gv-n760oc-2gd-v2-0-giga

Memory: 52,7 Crucial Spectek 8GB UDIMM DDR3 1600MHz, PC3-12800 240-Pin, CL11
http://www.galador.ee/t/60548884:126-st102464ba160b-crucial-spectek-8gb-udimm-ddr3-1600mhz-pc3-12800-240-pi

HDD: 72,8 Euro SEAGATE Desktop 7200 1,5TB HDD 7200rpm SATA serial ATA 6Gb/s NCQ 64MB cache 3,5inch BLK
http://www.galador.ee/t/60557231:114-st1500dm003-seagate-desktop-7200-1-5tb-hdd-7200rpm-sata-serial-ata-6gb

Case: 63,3 Euro PC case w/o PSU Corsair Carbide 300R Compact, 2xUSB3
http://www.galador.ee/t/60603089:105-cc-9011014-ww-pc-case-w-o-psu-corsair-carbide-300r-compact-2xusb3

PSU: 71.3 Euro FSP AURUM GOLD 500W 90+ (80PLUS GOLD)/ ATX v2.3/ EPS v2.92/
http://www.galador.ee/t/96560:122-aurum500-gold-fsp-aurum-gold-500w-90-80plus-gold-atx-v2-3-eps-v2

DVD R/W: 14.1 Euro
http://www.galador.ee/t/60559352:121-sh-224db-bebe-samsung-sh-224db-bebe-dvd-rw-24x-dvd-r-bare-type-sata-bl

Im not planning to overclock anything.

Should i go for 600W or is 500W enough ?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaksPower*
> 
> So its my first big PC build.
> Im wondering if FSP AURUM GOLD 500W 90+ (80PLUS GOLD)/ ATX v2.3/ EPS v2.92/ is enough for this rig:
> 
> CPU:201,6 Euro Intel Core i5-4670, Quad Core, 3.40GHz, 6MB, LGA1150, 22nm, 84W, VGA, BOX
> http://www.galador.ee/t/60605391:107-bx80646i54670-928635-intel-core-i5-4670-quad-core-3-40ghz-6mb-lga1150-
> 
> MOBO: 103,8 Euro MB Z87 S1150 ATX/Z87-G43 MSI
> http://www.galador.ee/t/60606336:117-z87-g43-mb-z87-s1150-atx-z87-g43-msi
> 
> GPU:240,1 Euro VGA PCIE16 GTX760 2GB GDDR5/GV-N760OC-2GD V2.0 GIGA-BYTE
> http://www.galador.ee/t/60822560:137-gv-n760oc-2gdv2-0-vga-pcie16-gtx760-2gb-gddr5-gv-n760oc-2gd-v2-0-giga
> 
> Memory: 52,7 Crucial Spectek 8GB UDIMM DDR3 1600MHz, PC3-12800 240-Pin, CL11
> http://www.galador.ee/t/60548884:126-st102464ba160b-crucial-spectek-8gb-udimm-ddr3-1600mhz-pc3-12800-240-pi
> 
> HDD: 72,8 Euro SEAGATE Desktop 7200 1,5TB HDD 7200rpm SATA serial ATA 6Gb/s NCQ 64MB cache 3,5inch BLK
> http://www.galador.ee/t/60557231:114-st1500dm003-seagate-desktop-7200-1-5tb-hdd-7200rpm-sata-serial-ata-6gb
> 
> Case: 63,3 Euro PC case w/o PSU Corsair Carbide 300R Compact, 2xUSB3
> http://www.galador.ee/t/60603089:105-cc-9011014-ww-pc-case-w-o-psu-corsair-carbide-300r-compact-2xusb3
> 
> PSU: 71.3 Euro FSP AURUM GOLD 500W 90+ (80PLUS GOLD)/ ATX v2.3/ EPS v2.92/
> http://www.galador.ee/t/96560:122-aurum500-gold-fsp-aurum-gold-500w-90-80plus-gold-atx-v2-3-eps-v2
> 
> DVD R/W: 14.1 Euro
> http://www.galador.ee/t/60559352:121-sh-224db-bebe-samsung-sh-224db-bebe-dvd-rw-24x-dvd-r-bare-type-sata-bl
> 
> Im not planning to overclock anything.
> 
> Should i go for 600W or is 500W enough ?


500 watts is more then enough you dont need more unless you want a video card more


----------



## lilchronic

power supply problem?

i have a thermaltake blackwiddow tr2 rx http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/products-model.aspx?id=C_00001995

so my computer will just restart while im playing games? it's happened to me once before when i was gaming like 5hrs so didnt think much of it, but the past 2 week its happened to me twice once playing crysis 3 and another playing arma2 mods in sli , both were around like 5hrs of gaming







well crysis 3 was like for an hour.

is it time for me to get a new psu maybe this one http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438010


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> power supply problem?
> 
> i have a thermaltake blackwiddow tr2 rx http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/products-model.aspx?id=C_00001995
> 
> so my computer will just restart while im playing games? it's happened to me once before when i was gaming like 5hrs so didnt think much of it, but the past 2 week its happened to me twice once playing crysis 3 and another playing arma2 mods in sli , both were around like 5hrs of gaming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well crysis 3 was like for an hour.
> 
> is it time for me to get a new psu maybe this one http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438010


Yes your old PSU is crap sory to say

And yes the EVGA SuperNova G2 is a good PSU but 1000 watts is overkill unless you want 3 video cards

750 watts is more then enough power for the system you have now


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> power supply problem?
> 
> i have a thermaltake blackwiddow tr2 rx http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/products-model.aspx?id=C_00001995
> 
> so my computer will just restart while im playing games? it's happened to me once before when i was gaming like 5hrs so didnt think much of it, but the past 2 week its happened to me twice once playing crysis 3 and another playing arma2 mods in sli , both were around like 5hrs of gaming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well crysis 3 was like for an hour.
> 
> is it time for me to get a new psu maybe this one http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438010


I think that this is one of the things that can begin happening when overclocking a system that's being powered by a low-quality PSU like the one you happen to be stuck with.

Now, a 1000W is extreme overkill. I don't know how much the power consumption is increased for the GTX 670 at that overclock, but I think that you would have all the power that you'd ever need with a good quality-made 650W PSU.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I think that this is one of the things that can begin happening when overclocking a system that's being powered by a low-quality PSU like the one you happen to be stuck with.
> 
> Now, a 1000W is extreme overkill. I don't know how much the power consumption is increased for the GTX 670 at that overclock, but I think that you would have all the power that you'd ever need with a good quality-made 650W PSU.


He has two GTX 670 cards so lets say something like the Cooler Master V700 is what he sould go for

Not anything higher


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> He has two GTX 670 cards so lets say something like the Cooler Master V700 is what he sould go for
> 
> Not anything higher


I know, but the GTX 670s don't consume that much power:

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_670_2_and_3way_sli_review,4.html

With two GTX 670s under full load in their system, their PSU pulled 433W from the wall outlet. Their CPU was idling, so I have to add about 150W for the 3570K at 5 GHz. So with the 3570K at 5 GHz and under full load with the two GTX 670s under full load, this would make the PSU pulling 583W from the wall outlet. So, if the PSU is 90% efficient while pulling 583W from the wall outlet, then the computer is pulling 525W from the PSU. The gaming power draw will be lower at around maybe 425-500W.

However, I don't know how much power the GTX 670 would pull if overclocked to his overclock.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I know, but the GTX 670s don't consume that much power:
> 
> However, I don't know how much power the GTX 670 would pull if overclocked to his overclock.


Closer to factory OC'd GTX 680's.

Either way, I don't think it's his PSU at all. I'd suggest getting rid of it either way, but lilchronic may wish to make another thread in the nVidia section and explore some more troubleshooting.

As what he's experiencing is more likely an issue with the game files, his DX files, or something else.


----------



## magicase

Is it true that the Antec Neo Eco is the same as Seasonic S12II but slightly downgraded?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicase*
> 
> Is it true that the Antec Neo Eco is the same as Seasonic S12II but slightly downgraded?


Pretty much.

The Neo Eco uses a mix of Chinese & Taiwanese caps while the S12II uses all Japanese caps (which is better).
I believe the S12II also uses a better fan.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> He has two GTX 670 cards so lets say something like the Cooler Master V700 is what he sould go for
> 
> Not anything higher


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I know, but the GTX 670s don't consume that much power:
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_670_2_and_3way_sli_review,4.html
> 
> With two GTX 670s under full load in their system, their PSU pulled 433W from the wall outlet. Their CPU was idling, so I have to add about 150W for the 3570K at 5 GHz. So with the 3570K at 5 GHz and under full load with the two GTX 670s under full load, this would make the PSU pulling 583W from the wall outlet. So, if the PSU is 90% efficient while pulling 583W from the wall outlet, then the computer is pulling 525W from the PSU. The gaming power draw will be lower at around maybe 425-500W.
> 
> However, I don't know how much power the GTX 670 would pull if overclocked to his overclock.


well i pull around 650 watts form the wall according to my kill-a-watt meter while benchmarking, and i do plan on getting a couple 780's and getting into some extreme cooling so thats why i want to make sure i have enough power for what i plan to do.









i also had my computer not even turn on sometimes id have to unplug the power supply and plug it back in to get it to start so im pretty sure it is my power supply.

but i was even thinking about getting the EVGA SuperNOVA 1300 G2







cause its not that much more than the thousand watt


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> well i pull around 650 watts form the wall according to my kill-a-watt meter while benchmarking, and i do plan on getting a couple 780's and getting into some extreme cooling so thats why i want to make sure i have enough power for what i plan to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i also had my computer not even turn on sometimes id have to unplug the power supply and plug it back in to get it to start so im pretty sure it is my power supply.
> 
> but i was even thinking about getting the EVGA SuperNOVA 1300 G2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cause its not that much more than the thousand watt


Well, if your PSU is 85% efficient while pulling 650W from the wall, then your computer is pulling 552W from the PSU. So, I recommend not wasting your money like that.


----------



## Chillz

Thanks for the lists! Will come in handy!


----------



## shilka

I wont spam this thread with a repost of what i already said so head over here to read

http://www.overclock.net/t/1397795/2013-psu-news-thread-with-computex-photos/50#post_20521131


----------



## Geran

Hi,

I'm in the process of building a computer for a gaming friend of mine and I can't decide on which PSU to recommend him for his build (see link below)...his only requirements are that it has to be fully modular, quiet and be able to handle overclocking of the CPU and GPUs.

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1ntdp

Regards,
Geran


----------



## Tator Tot

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817194106

Enermax MAXREVO 1500w, you don't need that much power but it will stay quieter at full load due to it not being fully stressed when your system is at full laod.


----------



## Geran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817194106
> 
> Enermax MAXREVO 1500w, you don't need that much power but it will stay quieter at full load due to it not being fully stressed when your system is at full laod.


Thanks for the time to answer...I'm curious why you picked that one over the LEPA?

I am going to recommend he gets the Enermax but I'm just wondering for my own curiosity


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geran*
> 
> Thanks for the time to answer...I'm curious why you picked that one over the LEPA?
> 
> I am going to recommend he gets the Enermax but I'm just wondering for my own curiosity


LEPA is Louder.


----------



## TwoCables

Does anyone know anything about the 500W Cooler Master Thunder?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Does anyone know anything about the 500W Cooler Master Thunder?


Thunder M/Silent Pro X is CWT DSA-III, standard outfit with Chinese (CapXon) / Taiwanese Caps (SamXon) & a sleeve bearing Yate Loon D12SM-12. Good budget unit.

Thunder 500w (B-Series RS-500-ACAB-M3) is a CWT DSA with Chinese Caps (Jun Fu garbage & CapXon) & a sleeve bearing Yate Loon D12SM-12.

Performance is fine, but longevity is a big concern. I'd skip it, as those caps will blow in 2-3 years at the longest.

The Thunder 500w (B-Series RS-500-ACAB-D3) is an Enhance Electronics (ENP-5150GH) made 80+ Standard unit modified to be only 220vAC. Taiwanese (Teapo) caps and a sleeve bearing D12SM-12 fan.

Performance is better than the DSA unit but slightly lower than the DSA-III unit due to the marginally (5-10mv) higher ripple on the 12v & 5v rails.

A good unit worth owning if you're on a budget.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Thunder M/Silent Pro X is CWT DSA-III, standard outfit with Chinese (CapXon) / Taiwanese Caps (SamXon) & a sleeve bearing Yate Loon D12SM-12. Good budget unit.
> 
> Thunder 500w (B-Series RS-500-ACAB-M3) is a CWT DSA with Chinese Caps (Jun Fu garbage & CapXon) & a sleeve bearing Yate Loon D12SM-12.
> Performance is fine, but longevity is a big concern. I'd skip it, as those caps will blow in 2-3 years at the longest.
> 
> The Thunder 500w (B-Series RS-500-ACAB-D3) is an Enhance Electronics (ENP-5150GH) made 80+ Standard unit modified to be only 220vAC. Taiwanese (Teapo) caps and a sleeve bearing D12SM-12 fan.
> Performance is better than the DSA unit but slightly lower than the DSA-III unit due to the marginally (5-10mv) higher ripple on the 12v & 5v rails.
> A good unit worth owning if you're on a budget.


Wow. Thank you very much, Tator Tot!


----------



## Tator Tot

No problem.


----------



## KnownDragon

I am glad to see the corsair 600psu on here was at micro center and picked it up.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> I am glad to see the corsair 600psu on here was at micro center and picked it up.


Which one the GS600?


----------



## KnownDragon

I am sorry but now I am worried the cx600. They were sold out of my normal 850 thermaltake. Will this be enough to push an i7 3770k on a dz77gal-70k water pump and med graphs card?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> I am sorry but now I am worried the cx600. They were sold out of my normal 850 thermaltake. Will this be enough to push an i7 3770k on a dz77gal-70k water pump and med graphs card?


No the Corsair CX is not something you buy for a gaming or overclocking machine


----------



## KnownDragon

Thank you for the fast response, I am going back to the micro center and get something worth while. Do you think I could use this with my custom mac htpc it is a 775 socket era.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Thank you for the fast response, I am going back to the micro center and get something worth while. Do you think I could use this with my custom mac htpc it is a 775 socket era.


Use what?


----------



## KnownDragon

The CX600 because I am not familiar with the return policy at Microcenter. I have a 775 build the psu is pretty old so would the cx600 work in it? I just mainly us it for movies and browsing the internet.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> The CX600 because I am not familiar with the return policy at Microcenter. I have a 775 build the psu is pretty old so would the cx600 work in it? I just mainly us it for movies and browsing the internet.


As long as its not for anything like overclocking and gaming

The CX is not for gaming or overclocking PC´s


----------



## KnownDragon

Nope that build was just for movie purposes and browsing the internet. No It is not overclocked which is why Mac is on it. Mac runs faster on it then windows. Thank you for you time.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Nope that build was just for movie purposes and browsing the internet. No It is not overclocked which is why Mac is on it. Mac runs faster on it then windows. Thank you for you time.


The XFX Core Edition is a much better PSU for not much more money


----------



## coachrex

So, I'm thinking about adding a third GTX680SC to my system.
But, I'm concerned that my PSU isn't enough.
Corsair CX750M.

I'm not under water, so I may need to add a fan or two also.
But, I'm thinking about removing two of my hard drives.
They aren't being used for much.

Any of you PSU experts have time to help me out?


----------



## Tator Tot

You'd want a 850w unit for that kind of system load, removing HDD's won't lower power draw in a dramatic fashion.

EDIT: The CM V850 would be your best option with the current promo code, coming in at $140 USD w/ a $30 MIR & FS.


----------



## coachrex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> You'd want a 850w unit for that kind of system load, removing HDD's won't lower power draw in a dramatic fashion.
> 
> EDIT: The CM V850 would be your best option with the current promo code, coming in at $140 USD w/ a $30 MIR & FS.


Thanks for your help.
I'm headed to Microcenter to pick one up.


----------



## shilka

The Cooler Master V is a Seasonic KM3

So its a very high end unit sold at a lower price then Seasonic´s own version or the Corsair version


----------



## Tator Tot

It's a modified KM3 that's quieter at lower loads due to the FDB fan.


----------



## TwoCables

The CX series isn't great for overclocking, but it's just fine for a gaming system that's at stock.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> The CX series isn't great for overclocking, but it's just fine for a gaming system that's at stock.


CX Series is fine for overclocked systems as of the CX-M & CX Bronze units.

The component selection isn't high grade enough to consider them a unit you'll use more than 3 years without issue.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> CX Series is fine for overclocked systems as of the CX-M & CX Bronze units.
> 
> The component selection isn't high grade enough to consider them a unit you'll use more than 3 years without issue.


Up until now, I thought that they all had the Bronze certification. Although, that's just from not really caring much about this series.


----------



## kharma88

What would be the best power suppy for using 2 GTX 780s overclocked with an intel 4670k clocked to 4.6. im going to be using a G1 Sniper M5 board so its a micro ATX Board in a Level 10 GT Case (going for army looking case all black green and silver inside.) Im just worred that some power supply cables are too short to reach from the bottom to the top where the board would plug in. Any suggestions? Should i go with 850W or 1000W. Im not afraid to spend a little more for a very good power supply, there just seem to be so many im not sure which are good for overclocking AND have the cable length that i need. Any help would be appreciated, thank you!


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kharma88*
> 
> What would be the best power suppy for using 2 GTX 780s overclocked with an intel 4670k clocked to 4.6. im going to be using a G1 Sniper M5 board so its a micro ATX Board in a Level 10 GT Case (going for army looking case all black green and silver inside.) Im just worred that some power supply cables are too short to reach from the bottom to the top where the board would plug in. Any suggestions? Should i go with 850W or 1000W. Im not afraid to spend a little more for a very good power supply, there just seem to be so many im not sure which are good for overclocking AND have the cable length that i need. Any help would be appreciated, thank you!


Even with overclocks and two cards wont get much above 600 watts

So something like a 700-750 watts

So a Cooler Master V700 or a Rosewill Capstone-M 750 is where you get most for your money


----------



## kharma88

I was going to get at least an 850 just to be safe, incase i want to do other stuff to my computer later to leave room for expansion. Are you against coolermaster silent pro platinum or some of the thermaltake power supplies by chance? I have been using those with no problem, but i have only overclocked 2-3 computers before. So i dont know which ones are more stable than others yet.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kharma88*
> 
> I was going to get at least an 850 just to be safe, incase i want to do other stuff to my computer later to leave room for expansion. Are you against coolermaster silent pro platinum or some of the thermaltake power supplies by chance? I have been using those with no problem, but i have only overclocked 2-3 computers before. So i dont know which ones are more stable than others yet.






If you still want a 850 watts then i say get a Cooler Master V850 or a NZXT HALE 90 V2 if you dont mind its a white PSU

And no i dont mind Thermaltake its just that the V is pretty much the berst bang for buck you can get besides the Rosewill Capstone


----------



## kharma88

OK, Thank you very much thats very helpful! I appreciate it!


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kharma88*
> 
> OK, Thank you very much thats very helpful! I appreciate it!


Cooler Master V






NZXT HALE 90 V2








If i recall the HALE is better but its also costs more and its white might be a turn off for some


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kharma88*
> 
> What would be the best power suppy for using 2 GTX 780s overclocked with an intel 4670k clocked to 4.6. im going to be using a G1 Sniper M5 board so its a micro ATX Board in a Level 10 GT Case (going for army looking case all black green and silver inside.) Im just worred that some power supply cables are too short to reach from the bottom to the top where the board would plug in. Any suggestions? Should i go with 850W or 1000W. Im not afraid to spend a little more for a very good power supply, there just seem to be so many im not sure which are good for overclocking AND have the cable length that i need. Any help would be appreciated, thank you!


gtx780 is a 250w card, 4670k is a 84w chip. so if you add them up, 250+250+84= 584w total. even if you get an extremely generous "24/7" overclock of 20% usage you are looking at 584 x 1.2 = 700.8w that's if you are running your system at 100% on both the GPU's and the CPU. ANY of the high quality PSU recommended in this thead WILL output their rated power on extended basis under realistic conditions. and they can cope with occasional spike usage above it's rated power.

so... unless you are going to be folding/mining 24/7/365 you wont need anything above a quality 700w. and as pointed out currently the CM V series and the rosewell capstone series are the best bang for your buck of the premium PSU's on the market atm. personally i prefer seasonic "brand" but that's a personal preference since the CM V series are in fact seasonic units


----------



## kharma88

Ok. That V850 only shows 6 pin video card connectors tho and the GTX 780s take 1 8pin 1 6pin. Isn't that going to be a problem for connecting?
Also, Can you plug 6pin connectors into 8 slotted on the back of the PSU. like the 8/6. could you plug 1 8 into the 8 pin, and 1 6pin into another 8pin?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kharma88*
> 
> Ok. That V850 only shows 6 pin video card connectors tho and the GTX 780s take 1 8pin 1 6pin. Isn't that going to be a problem for connecting?
> Also, Can you plug 6pin connectors into 8 slotted on the back of the PSU. like the 8/6. could you plug 1 8 into the 8 pin, and 1 6pin into another 8pin?


The Rosewill Capstone has all 6+2 pin PCI-E cables if i recall


----------



## kharma88

The Gigabyte GTX 780s use the triple windforce cooling which takes up to 450W at full load when overclocked. Stays cooler than the single fan heatsink system on previous titan etc


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kharma88*
> 
> The Gigabyte GTX 780s use the triple windforce cooling which takes up to 450W at full load when overclocked. Stays cooler than the single fan heatsink system on previous titan etc


No it does not take up 450 watts you totally misunderstand that

The cooler can handle 450 watts of TDP or heat but it does not use or take 450 watts

Also the V850 has 6 x 6+2 PCI-E cables


----------



## kharma88

OK. My brother works for an IT company and i get discounts through him for certain brands. pretty much just Seasonic and Rosewill products. I know its overkill but if i decide to built a 4 GPU system later i would like to have a higher PSU so i can swap it over and not have to rebuy. I can get a Seasonic 1000W Platinum PSU or a Rosewill TACHYON 1000W Platinum power supply for 139.99 which is only a few bucks more expensive that a lower one, i would be looking to go that route. The company he works for uses those 2 dealers and they get discounts. I have heard great things about both seasonic and Rosewill, but i have always used thermaltakes.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kharma88*
> 
> OK. My brother works for an IT company and i get discounts through him for certain brands. pretty much just Seasonic and Rosewill products. I know its overkill but if i decide to built a 4 GPU system later i would like to have a higher PSU so i can swap it over and not have to rebuy. I can get a Seasonic 1000W Platinum PSU or a Rosewill TACHYON 1000W Platinum power supply for 139.99 which is only a few bucks more expensive that a lower one, i would be looking to go that route. The company he works for uses those 2 dealers and they get discounts. I have heard great things about both seasonic and Rosewill, but i have always used thermaltakes.


Rosewill does not make any of the units they sell just so you know

I dont think you cna power 4 video cards on a 1000 watts PSU i could be wrong

I would get a EVGA SuperNova G2 1300 watts for a system like that


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kharma88*
> 
> which takes up to 450W at full load when overclocked.


source? getting tired of all these insane claims of power usage when the entire system doesn't even take that much power let along a single card...


----------



## kharma88

Shilka says the 450W was a misunderstanding from me, which is entirely possible. Its on the Gigabyte GTX780OC windforce cards


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> source? getting tired of all these insane claims of power usage when the entire system doesn't even take that much power let along a single card...


The Gigabyte Windforce has a big fat sticker on the box that says the cooler can handle 450 watts of TDP

But everyone seems to think it means the card will draw 450 watts of power

Am getting very tried of it as well


----------



## TwoCables

Yeah, they're just fans. There is no way 3 fans can consume 450W. It's just that the cooler is claiming to be able to cool 450W of thermal power instead of the 250W rating of the stock cooling. So, the 450W rating is the Thermal Design Power (TDP). Notice the word "thermal".


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kharma88*
> 
> Shilka says the 450W was a misunderstanding from me, which is entirely possible. Its on the Gigabyte GTX780OC windforce cards


1st rule of OCN, do not believe in advertising









here's a review of the card

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/gigabyte_geforce_gtx_780_windforce_oc_review,7.html
Quote:


> System Wattage with GPU in FULL Stress = 346W


the ENTIRE SYSTEM with the GPU in FULL STRESS only takes 346 watts...

i can safely say you wont be pushing 450 watts unless you are an experienced and extensive user of LN2


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> 1st rule of OCN, do not believe in advertising
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's a review of the card
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/gigabyte_geforce_gtx_780_windforce_oc_review,7.html
> the ENTIRE SYSTEM with the GPU in FULL STRESS only takes 346 watts...
> 
> i can safely say you wont be pushing 450 watts unless you are an experienced and extensive user of LN2


Yeah, but their CPU was idling. So if you add 150W for an overclocked CPU, then that makes the PSU pulling 496W from the wall outlet. So this means that if the PSU is 90% efficient while pulling 496W from the wall, then the entire system is pulling 446W from the wall outlet. However, the gaming power draw will be lower at around maybe 325 to 425W.


----------



## psyclum

no the claim is the CARD itself pulls 450w


----------



## shilka

Jonnyguru has just posted his review of the SuperNova G2 1300 watts

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=349


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> no the claim is the CARD itself pulls 450w


Yeah, I know. What made you think that I didn't?

For the record, the claim I am talking about is what some people are thinking, *not what's being advertised*. I am assuming that you know that what's being advertised is the *TDP*, not the power draw of the card.

*Edit:* Let's analyze the product page for this card on Gigabyte's website:


In the first bullet point, it says "WINDFORCE 3X 450W Cooling system"
In the last bullet point, it says "System power supply requirement: 600W"
In the overview section, the very first part describes this "WINDFORCE 3X 2 SLOT 450W cooling system"
Alright, so in the 2nd bullet point, you'd have to ask yourself why they would be recommending a 600W PSU if this card can consume up to 450W! Then, in the description for this cooling system, it says the following:
Quote:


> Keeping the same 450W Cooling capacity using only 2 slots, the New WINDFORCE 3X 450W cooling system is equipped with two 8mm and four 6mm cooper heat-pipes , inclined fans, and GIGABYTE "Triangle Cool" technology. This not only provides an effective heat dissipation capacity but GPU Boost 2.0 technology also enables higher performance due to a lower temperature.


Notice the part that says "cooling *capacity*". This means, "it's major overkill, and therefore your temps will always be nice and low. So, you can overclock all you want".

Also, I want to discuss the 600W power supply requirement for powering a system that has one of these cards in it (yes, that's how you're supposed to look at it). This power supply requirement is for a *peak*-rated 600W PSU. Some of the worst 600W peak-rated PSUs have a +12V capacity of only 36A (432W). Others might even be as low as 30A, or 360W. So you can see that if you use a good quality-made 450W PSU (which would be a *continuous*-rated PSU), then you'd have all the power that you'd ever need for a system that has one of these cards in it.


----------



## trickeh2k

Hey power gods!

I'm looking for a bit of advice here. I'm going to upgrade into a 780 Classy within the next three weeks and if you look at my rig below in the setup, I feel my current PSU might be at, or near it's limits. Also, I'm planning to add another card in the future so if I do need a PSU upgrade, I'd like it to be compatible with this current rig (will add a second ssd) and i will try and run both cards at 1.35mV.

Until I get the second card, I will run the first one in 1.35mV as well.

The two PSU's i've been looking at are the Corsair AX 860 and XFX ProSeries Black Edition 850W. Would any of them be a good choice?

Oh, and the PSU in the sig is not the R2, it's the very first PSU in the series.

Thanks!


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> Hey power gods!
> 
> I'm looking for a bit of advice here. I'm going to upgrade into a 780 Classy within the next three weeks and if you look at my rig below in the setup, I feel my current PSU might be at, or near it's limits. Also, I'm planning to add another card in the future so if I do need a PSU upgrade, I'd like it to be compatible with this current rig (will add a second ssd) and i will try and run both cards at 1.35mV.
> 
> Until I get the second card, I will run the first one in 1.35mV as well.
> 
> The two PSU's i've been looking at are the Corsair AX 860 and XFX ProSeries Black Edition 850W. Would any of them be a good choice?
> 
> Oh, and the PSU in the sig is not the R2, it's the very first PSU in the series.
> 
> Thanks!


You can power that with a 550 watts PSU unless you want to go SLI later


----------



## magicase

Will a corsair HX850 be fine for 3770k @ 4.5 with custom loop, 7990 + 7970 GHz ED?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicase*
> 
> Will a corsair HX850 be fine for 3770k @ 4.5 with custom loop, 7990 + 7970 GHz ED?


a 650 watts could do if you want headroom even a 750 watts is more then enough

Can you find a Cooler Master V700 anywhere down there?


----------



## magicase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> a 650 watts could do if you want headroom even a 750 watts is more then enough


Thank you.

Time to go shopping


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicase*
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Time to go shopping


Did you see my edit?

See if you can hunt down a V700 its the cheapest Seasonic KM3 you can find


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> You can power that with a 550 watts PSU unless you want to go SLI later


Thanks for the reply! Oh, are you sure? I thought the classy got very powerhungry at 1,3mv. I heard they draw about 350-400w?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> Thanks for the reply! Oh, are you sure? I thought the classy got very powerhungry at 1,3mv. I heard they draw about 350-400w?


The PCIe PEG limits say at max you can draw 350w, no gaming scenario is going to tax the product that hard.

Not even distributed computing applications put a full tax on the card.

The only application which has completely taxed out a GPU has been Furmark but it only represents a total stress load instead of any real world application.

If you're planning on going SLi a 750w-850w unit would be ideal depending on what characteristics you're looking for in the PSU. Otherwise, a 550w would be find for a single card.


----------



## itzhoovEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> a 650 watts could do if you want headroom even a 750 watts is more then enough
> 
> Can you find a Cooler Master V700 anywhere down there?


Running basically trifire 7970s on a 750w?


----------



## shilka

Never mind wrong thread


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> The PCIe PEG limits say at max you can draw 350w, no gaming scenario is going to tax the product that hard.
> Not even distributed computing applications put a full tax on the card.
> 
> The only application which has completely taxed out a GPU has been Furmark but it only represents a total stress load instead of any real world application.
> 
> If you're planning on going SLi a 750w-850w unit would be ideal depending on what characteristics you're looking for in the PSU. Otherwise, a 550w would be find for a single card.


Alright, thanks for the reply. I guess I'm safe for now with my current PSU then


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> Alright, thanks for the reply. I guess I'm safe for now with my current PSU then


Its a 3 year old ATNG made unit other then its inefficient there is nothing wrong with it


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicase*
> 
> Will a corsair HX850 be fine for 3770k @ 4.5 with custom loop, 7990 + 7970 GHz ED?


It should be.

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/radeon_hd_7990_review,8.html

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/amd_radeon_hd_7970_review,8.html

I'm not sure how to add these two together, so I'm adding the 389W power draw of the 7990 to the total system power draw of 355W for their 7970 power consumption test results. The reason I'm not doing it the other way around is, if I add the 195W of the 7970 to the total system power consumption for the 7990 power consumption test, then I get a much lower result (by about 50W). I don't want to go by the lower result because we're talking about having both of these in the same system.

So, with one 7970 under full load in their system, their PSU pulled 355W from the wall outlet. The 7990 pulled 389W by itself in the other review, so adding 389W to 355W makes the PSU pulling 744W from the wall outlet. Now, their CPU was idling, so I'll add about 125W for your 2500K at 4.6 GHz with 1.28V. So, adding 125W to 744W makes the PSU pulling 869W from the wall outlet. This means that if the PSU is 90% efficient while pulling 869W from the wall outlet, then the computer is pulling 782W from the PSU. Then the gaming power draw will be even lower at around a maximum of maybe 750-775W.

So yeah, the HX850 should be more than enough.

It's even better if I add


----------



## Cancer

Does anyone have any reviews for the cheaper corsair builder series or the rosewill ones?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cancer*
> 
> Does anyone have any reviews for the cheaper corsair builder series or the rosewill ones?


Which cheaper Corsair´s and Rosewill´s

If you mean the Corsair CX and VS and the Rosewill Stallion then dont both none of them are great

In fact i would call the CX borderline crap and the VS and Stallion garbage


----------



## shilka

By popular demand many have asked me to do an info thread about Diablotek units

Problem is they are so crappy that i dont even know which OEM´s they use

Anyone that can share any info about them?

Or is there something even worse then Diablotek out there?

Thanks


----------



## TwoCables

Why would anyone want info on their PSUs? All they need to know is "avoid Diablotek".


----------



## Original Sin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> By popular demand many have asked me to do an info thread about Diablotek units
> 
> Problem is they are so crappy that i dont even know which OEM´s they use
> 
> Anyone that can share any info about them?
> 
> Or is there something even worse then Diablotek out there?
> 
> Thanks


It is a senseless project. It's like doing an essay about the literary merits of Nicki Minaj's lyrics, or an essay on the ethics of Obama's administration. Give it up.. there's nothing to write on Diablotek PSUs because there are no Diablotek PSUs.


----------



## TwoCables

Yeah, if you do a thread on Diablotek PSUs, then do one on Apevia, Apex, Athena, E-Power, Logisys, Startech, Topower, VisionTek, and perhaps even XION.


----------



## shilka

It was meant as a joke thread not anything serious

But then again it got me curious where do the crap come from?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> It was meant as a joke thread not anything serious
> 
> But then again it got me curious where do the crap come from?


I think they have a room full of ******ed monkeys making them.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I think they have a room full of ******ed monkeys making them.


Funny you said that i called them color blind chimpanse with parkinson disease on LSD


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Funny you said that i called them color blind chimpanse with parkinson disease on LSD


wow lol


----------



## magicase

Would a Seasonic S12II 430W be fine for a 7970 GHz and i5 4430?

Just used purely for gaming and no benching.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicase*
> 
> Would a Seasonic S12II 430W be fine for a 7970 GHz and i5 4430?
> 
> Just used purely for gaming and no benching.


Should be good to go unless you're sitting on a huge stack of hard drives or you're running a really high overclock (volts up a lot) on the HD 7970, with your favorite game being burn-down-the-GPU-with-FurMark.


----------



## TwoCables

In other words, it's plenty.


----------



## Krusher33

I need advice.

*What I do:* I do A LOT of folding, BOINC, and distributed computing.

*CPU:* FX-8350 @ 4.6ghz on 1.45v but during the winter I bump this to 5.0ghz @ 1.55v.

*GPU:* 7970 normally @ 1200mhz on 1.25v. Sometimes lowered for some tasks that don't need the core speed.

*Current PSU:* Rosewill Green 630W + juice box. Using a kill-a-watt I saw my draw pushing to 600W so someone was kind enough to give me a juice box to power the card.

At full load there's A LOT of heat coming from both the juice box and the PSU and the fans will ramp up to pretty loud.

I do plan on getting another GPU in November - January timeframe. Either another 7970 or maybe one AMD's new ones.

Should I be looking at getting off this juice box? Should I get an 850W power supply now to be ready for adding another card? I'm seeing decent 1000W ones that are in OP's list for sale at just $50 more than the 850's... would those be a waste to get?

The ones I'm currently looking at if I pick one up during the labor day sale: Newegg's 5 compares.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I need advice.
> 
> *What I do:* I do A LOT of folding, BOINC, and distributed computing.
> 
> *CPU:* FX-8350 @ 4.6ghz on 1.45v but during the winter I bump this to 5.0ghz @ 1.55v.
> 
> *GPU:* 7970 normally @ 1200mhz on 1.25v. Sometimes lowered for some tasks that don't need the core speed.
> 
> *PSU:* Rosewill Green 630W. Using a kill-a-watt I saw my draw pushing to 600W so someone was kind enough to give me a juice box to power the card.
> 
> At full load there's A LOT of heat coming from both the juice box and the PSU and the fans will ramp up to pretty loud.
> 
> I do plan on getting another GPU in November - January timeframe. Either another 7970 or maybe one AMD's new ones.
> 
> Should I be looking at getting off this juice box? Should I get an 850W power supply now to be ready for adding another card? I'm seeing decent 1000W ones that are in OP's list for sale at just $50 more than the 850's... would those be a waste to get?
> 
> The ones I'm currently looking at if I pick one up during the labor day sale: Newegg's 5 compares.


Cooler Master V850

Why 850 because its cheaper then the V700
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817171079


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I need advice.
> 
> *What I do:* I do A LOT of folding, BOINC, and distributed computing.
> 
> *CPU:* FX-8350 @ 4.6ghz on 1.45v but during the winter I bump this to 5.0ghz @ 1.55v.
> 
> *GPU:* 7970 normally @ 1200mhz on 1.25v. Sometimes lowered for some tasks that don't need the core speed.
> 
> *PSU:* Rosewill Green 630W. Using a kill-a-watt I saw my draw pushing to 600W so someone was kind enough to give me a juice box to power the card.
> 
> At full load there's A LOT of heat coming from both the juice box and the PSU and the fans will ramp up to pretty loud.
> 
> I do plan on getting another GPU in November - January timeframe. Either another 7970 or maybe one AMD's new ones.
> 
> Should I be looking at getting off this juice box? Should I get an 850W power supply now to be ready for adding another card? I'm seeing decent 1000W ones that are in OP's list for sale at just $50 more than the 850's... would those be a waste to get?
> 
> The ones I'm currently looking at if I pick one up during the labor day sale: Newegg's 5 compares.
> 
> 
> 
> Cooler Master V850
> 
> Why 850 because its cheaper then the V700
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817171079
Click to expand...

Isn't the silent pro even cheaper yet with the $30 off promo code?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Isn't the silent pro even cheaper yet with the $30 off promo code?


The V is better


----------



## coachrex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Cooler Master V850
> 
> Why 850 because its cheaper then the V700
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817171079


I just replaced my Corsair 750 with the Cooler Master V850 based on your recomendation.
I also added a third GTX680SC, a fan controller and 2 additional fans.

It's running like a dream.

Thanks for the reco.
Plus Rep


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coachrex*
> 
> I just replaced my Corsair 750 with the Cooler Master V850 based on your recomendation.
> I also added a third GTX680SC, a fan controller and 2 additional fans.
> 
> It's running like a dream.
> 
> Thanks for the reco.
> Plus Rep


Any coil whine?


----------



## coachrex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Any coil whine?


Nope


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I need advice.
> 
> *What I do:* I do A LOT of folding, BOINC, and distributed computing.
> 
> *CPU:* FX-8350 @ 4.6ghz on 1.45v but during the winter I bump this to 5.0ghz @ 1.55v.
> 
> *GPU:* 7970 normally @ 1200mhz on 1.25v. Sometimes lowered for some tasks that don't need the core speed.
> 
> *Current PSU:* Rosewill Green 630W + juice box. Using a kill-a-watt I saw my draw pushing to 600W so someone was kind enough to give me a juice box to power the card.
> 
> At full load there's A LOT of heat coming from both the juice box and the PSU and the fans will ramp up to pretty loud.
> 
> I do plan on getting another GPU in November - January timeframe. Either another 7970 or maybe one AMD's new ones.
> 
> Should I be looking at getting off this juice box? Should I get an 850W power supply now to be ready for adding another card? I'm seeing decent 1000W ones that are in OP's list for sale at just $50 more than the 850's... would those be a waste to get?
> 
> The ones I'm currently looking at if I pick one up during the labor day sale: Newegg's 5 compares.


Just an FYI: 600W at the wall like that is 510W being pulled from the PSU.

Anyway, yes it is a very good idea to get off that juice box. Also, since you do a lot of folding and BOINCing and other distributing computing, a good 850W PSU is a very good choice.


----------



## shilka

Jonnyguru reviews the Antec HCP-850 Platinum

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=352


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Performance (40% of the final score) - it's not too often that we see a unit come in here and redefine excellence, is it? But, this one's done it. You simply cannot find a unit more stable than this one when it comes to the minor rails. From start to finish, the 3.3V rail didn't budge. It just wouldn't move off that 3.33V number. You need to go to the third decimal place to see that one move, and even then it barely changes. I can't get over it... we may never see this happen again. And things were equally excellent on the ripple control side of things. It even passed Platinum both times. You know what this thing is going to score, don't you? 10.

Functionality (20% of the final score) - this unit has almost everything going for it here, too. Fully modular unit, well sleeved cables, no obvious length issues with said cables... yeah, this unit is fantastic. But, the owner's manual need a little more to the tech specs side of things, so I'm taking a half point off for that. 9.5.

Value (20% of the final score) - this goes for $249.99 at Newegg. OUCH. That is the highest priced 850 watt unit they have. It's more money than a Corsair AX860i, and that unit ain't exactly cheap either. I guess this is the result when you ask Delta for something that can outperform everything else on the market. I mean, yeah, you get world class performance from this unit, but when you can get an almost as good Seasonic Platinum 1000 for twenty bucks less money? Jeezum crow, Antec, this price needs to come down somehow. But... this thing has no major rivals except for Seasonic and the Super Flower Leadex platform, and it can be found as low as $199-209 here and there, so it's still not that bad a value. I'll score the lower Directron $209 price at 7. You don't want to know what I think of Newegg's price.

Build Quality (20% of the final score) - Delta build quality. Enough said. 10.

Performance

10

Functionality

9.5

Value

7

Build Quality

10
Total Score

9.3

Summary

In the HCP-850 Platinum, Antec took an already excellent design and made it practically unbeatable. This beast is pretty well unmatched for performance right now, coming in here and just obliterating the competition with unreal stability and ripple control. Only two current platforms I can think of can even come close to this - the Seasonic KM3 and Super Flower Leadex. But, neither one of them quite has either the rail stability or ripple suppression both to match this one. I just wish the price was a bit lower. As it stands right now, though, you can't really do any better than this bad boy. We're at the top of the mountain... at least for now.

The Good:

silly crazy ultra mega mind blowing rail stability on the minor rails
excellent ripple suppression
absolute top notch industrial grade build quality
fully modular

The Bad:

price competes with excellent 1kW units

The Mediocre:

nothing



Edit just read the whole review and HOLY .... the Antec HCP-850 Platinum is the best PSU i have ever seen

in fact even the KM3 and Leadex got smoked by it


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Jonnyguru reviews the Antec HCP-850 Platinum
> 
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=352
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Performance (40% of the final score) - it's not too often that we see a unit come in here and redefine excellence, is it? But, this one's done it. You simply cannot find a unit more stable than this one when it comes to the minor rails. From start to finish, the 3.3V rail didn't budge. It just wouldn't move off that 3.33V number. You need to go to the third decimal place to see that one move, and even then it barely changes. I can't get over it... we may never see this happen again. And things were equally excellent on the ripple control side of things. It even passed Platinum both times. You know what this thing is going to score, don't you? 10.
> 
> Functionality (20% of the final score) - this unit has almost everything going for it here, too. Fully modular unit, well sleeved cables, no obvious length issues with said cables... yeah, this unit is fantastic. But, the owner's manual need a little more to the tech specs side of things, so I'm taking a half point off for that. 9.5.
> 
> Value (20% of the final score) - this goes for $249.99 at Newegg. OUCH. That is the highest priced 850 watt unit they have. It's more money than a Corsair AX860i, and that unit ain't exactly cheap either. I guess this is the result when you ask Delta for something that can outperform everything else on the market. I mean, yeah, you get world class performance from this unit, but when you can get an almost as good Seasonic Platinum 1000 for twenty bucks less money? Jeezum crow, Antec, this price needs to come down somehow. But... this thing has no major rivals except for Seasonic and the Super Flower Leadex platform, and it can be found as low as $199-209 here and there, so it's still not that bad a value. I'll score the lower Directron $209 price at 7. You don't want to know what I think of Newegg's price.
> 
> Build Quality (20% of the final score) - Delta build quality. Enough said. 10.
> 
> Performance
> 
> 10
> 
> Functionality
> 
> 9.5
> 
> Value
> 
> 7
> 
> Build Quality
> 
> 10
> Total Score
> 
> 9.3
> 
> Summary
> 
> In the HCP-850 Platinum, Antec took an already excellent design and made it practically unbeatable. This beast is pretty well unmatched for performance right now, coming in here and just obliterating the competition with unreal stability and ripple control. Only two current platforms I can think of can even come close to this - the Seasonic KM3 and Super Flower Leadex. But, neither one of them quite has either the rail stability or ripple suppression both to match this one. I just wish the price was a bit lower. As it stands right now, though, you can't really do any better than this bad boy. We're at the top of the mountain... at least for now.
> 
> The Good:
> 
> silly crazy ultra mega mind blowing rail stability on the minor rails
> excellent ripple suppression
> absolute top notch industrial grade build quality
> fully modular
> 
> The Bad:
> 
> price competes with excellent 1kW units
> 
> The Mediocre:
> 
> nothing
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like a damm good unit
> 
> When will the list be updated?


Yeah so I didn't get the V850 before the price jumped to $190.

Solution? Buy Jeremy's HCP-850 instead.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Yeah so I didn't get the V850 before the price jumped to $190.
> 
> Solution? Buy Jeremy's HCP-850 instead.


Its 250$ thats not cheap but its one of if not the the best 850 PSU you can buy
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371065


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Yeah so I didn't get the V850 before the price jumped to $190.
> 
> Solution? Buy Jeremy's HCP-850 instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its 250$ thats not cheap but its one of if not the the best 850 PSU you can buy
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371065
Click to expand...

He listed it for $140 at the JonnyGURU forums.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> He listed it for $140 at the JonnyGURU forums.


Well thats wrong because its 250$


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Well thats wrong because its 250$


He is selling it for that amount, he's not stating the price is that amount.


----------



## itzhoovEr

Review of the Coolermaster GX II 750W is out on JG.

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story6&reid=353


----------



## Geran

What PSU would you recommend for a gaming computer in/on an open-air case (DIYPC Alpha-DB6)? _My requirements are under $100US, single 12V rail, fully modular and as quiet as possible_.
Quote:


> *CPU*: Core i3-4340
> *Motherboard*: GIGABYTE GA-B85M-D3H
> *RAM*: Kingston HyperX KHX13C9B1RK2/8
> *Video Card(s)*: EVGA 02G-P4-2763-KR GTX760
> *OS/App HDD*: SAMSUNG MZ-7TE120BW
> *Storage HDD*: Western Digital WD10EZEX
> 
> No overclocking of the CPU or Graphics card. Also it has to be fully modular


Thanks for your help!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geran*
> 
> What PSU would you recommend for a gaming computer in/on an open-air case (DIYPC Alpha-DB6)? My requirements are under $100US, single 12V rail, fully modular and as quiet as possible.
> Thanks for your help!


FSP Aurum S 400w


----------



## Geran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> FSP Aurum S 400w


It doesn't seem to be modular at all.


----------



## mikeaj

Supposedly Corsair RM whenever it's released.

Uh, Seasonic X on a sale? But it rarely goes under $100.

Hm, HighPower Astro GD. 600W for $105 before $10 rebate (fan is ball bearing but should rarely be pushed), so that's kind of like $100.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817250010

To be honest, a whole class of relatively quiet PSUs should be drowned out by that graphics card easily.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Supposedly Corsair RM whenever it's released.
> 
> Uh, Seasonic X on a sale? But it rarely goes under $100.
> 
> Hm, HighPower Astro GD. 600W for $105 before $10 rebate (fan is ball bearing but should rarely be pushed), so that's kind of like $100.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817250010
> 
> To be honest, a whole class of relatively quiet PSUs should be drowned out by that graphics card easily.


Funny that no one wants to buy a HighPower unit despite there is nothing wrong with them


----------



## Geran

$100US after rebate is fine with me as I always submit rebates and do things by their final price with coupons/rebates and such.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geran*
> 
> What PSU would you recommend for a gaming computer in/on an open-air case (DIYPC Alpha-DB6)? My requirements are under $100US, single 12V rail, fully modular and as quiet as possible.
> Thanks for your help!


The 450W Rosewill CAPSTONE Modular Cable Version Series (the 450-M) for $69.99 shipped from Amazon.com.

Or, the 450W SeaSonic G Series for $74.99 shipped from Amazon.com.

Both of these are high-end.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geran*
> 
> It doesn't seem to be modular at all.


Didn't see that part, I'd get a Seasonic G-Series 450w

Rosewill Capstone 450M is a good unit but it seems the last batch has had a few bad eggs so if you don't want to bother with an RMA, I would avoid it. The fans inside of them haven't been lubricated properly and they "rattle" some.


----------



## TwoCables

Amazon.com has the 450W G Series for $74.99 shipped.


----------



## Geran

Thank you TwoCables and Tater Tot, you guys are awesome!


----------



## TwoCables

You're welcome, Geran!


----------



## mikeaj

Capstone-M and Seasonic G both aren't fully modular (#2733), which is why I didn't mention them.

You have to pay the extra bucks for fully modular power supplies. Silverstone's SFX SF45G-F would work, but it's not going to be as quiet.

But yeah, if full modularity isn't a dealbreaker, certainly Capstone and Seasonic G are never bad options.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Capstone-M and Seasonic G both aren't fully modular (#2733), which is why I didn't mention them.
> 
> You have to pay the extra bucks for fully modular power supplies. Silverstone's SFX SF45G-F would work, but it's not going to be as quiet.
> 
> But yeah, if full modularity isn't a dealbreaker, certainly Capstone and Seasonic G are never bad options.


Cheapest fully modular i know is the NZXT HALE 82 V2


----------



## Geran

This one? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817116023


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geran*
> 
> This one? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817116023


Yes but with no reviews of it yet i cant tell how it is

I only got some limted info from NZXT

Dont think its bad but i wont stand behind it and says its great if i dont know that for a fact

Only info i have is its a modified HighPower platform

Modified as in made fully modular


----------



## TwoCables

Hey Geran, I'm curious: why does it have to be fully modular?


----------



## Geran

Since the case I am using is open (DIYPC case), I want to minimize the cables that are used and make cable management easier on myself.

I guess it doesn't need to be fully modular since the power cable to the MB will still be bulky no matter if it is integrated or modular from the PSU.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geran*
> 
> Since the case I am using is open (DIYPC case), I want to minimize the cables that are used and make cable management easier on myself.
> 
> I guess it doesn't need to be fully modular since the power cable to the MB will still be bulky no matter if it is integrated or modular from the PSU.


You could buy this
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151119&Tpk=Seasonic%20G%20550


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geran*
> 
> Since the case I am using is open (DIYPC case), I want to minimize the cables that are used and make cable management easier on myself.
> 
> I guess it doesn't need to be fully modular since the power cable to the MB will still be bulky no matter if it is integrated or modular from the PSU.


That's why I asked. I mean, the 450W SeaSonic G Series should be ok for this.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> You could buy this
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151119&Tpk=Seasonic%20G%20550


We already recommended the 450W G Series. Even so, the 550W version is $79.99 shipped from Amazon.com:

http://www.amazon.com/SeaSonic-550-Watt-CrossFire-Certified-SSR-550RM/dp/B00918MEZG


----------



## itzhoovEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> We already recommended the 450W G Series. Even so, the 550W version is $79.99 shipped from Amazon.com:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/SeaSonic-550-Watt-CrossFire-Certified-SSR-550RM/dp/B00918MEZG


That picture really bugs me.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzhoovEr*
> 
> That picture really bugs me.


What's wrong with it? It's a great, perfectly crystal-clear photo. It's probably one of the better photos I've ever seen of this PSU.


----------



## shilka

Jonnyguru reviews the High Power Astro PT 700 watts

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=354

About damm time someones reviews a HighPower branded unit


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Jonnyguru reviews the High Power Astro PT 700 watts
> 
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=354
> 
> About damm time someones reviews a HighPower branded unit


Whoa. That thing got a damn good review.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Jonnyguru reviews the High Power Astro PT 700 watts
> 
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=354
> 
> About damm time someones reviews a HighPower branded unit


I told ya it was a good unit.

Much better than the High Power of a few years back with their G14C platform they stretched from an 80+ Standard Indy Regulated unit to a 80+ Gold DC-DC unit.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> I told ya it was a good unit.
> 
> Much better than the High Power of a few years back with their G14C platform they stretched from an 80+ Standard Indy Regulated unit to a 80+ Gold DC-DC unit.


Never tought it was bad

Was not just not sure how it was going to be so i did not expect anything

Always nice to be surprised


----------



## eXXon

Does storing an old PSU affect the components life expectancy in any way if stored properly?

I have an old backup TT 1500w unit (the two 750w CWT based design circa 2007 I think) and has worked flawlessly for 4 years.

How long can I keep depending on it to power current & future hungry-powered-rigs as a backup/main unit if needed?

A friend wants to buy it for 150$ and I'm a bit hesitant since it has eight PCI-E connectors and If I ever go for 4 GPUs, it would cost a lot more to get them all connected natively (my MK-III 1200 has only six PCI-E connectors).

Cheers


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> Does storing an old PSU affect the components life expectancy in any way if stored properly?
> 
> I have an old backup TT 1500w unit (the two 750w CWT based design circa 2007 I think) and has worked flawlessly for 4 years.
> 
> How long can I keep depending on it to power current & future hungry-powered-rigs as a backup/main unit if needed?
> 
> A friend wants to buy it for 150$ and I'm a bit hesitant since it has eight PCI-E connectors and If I ever go for 4 GPUs, it would cost a lot more to get them all connected natively (my MK-III 1200 has only six PCI-E connectors).
> 
> Cheers


Overtime, electrolytic capacitors degrade. Especially when not in use.

I would re-cap that unit before ever putting it in use; as even with high end Japcaps, the secondary output still had high ripple current passing through with all but the 5vSB rail being 5-10mv off the ATX Guidelines limit.


----------



## munaim1

Hey guys, how would the Be Quiet! BN220 Pure Power L8 Power Supply (300 Watts) 80 Plus Bronze compare to the Antec VP350P?

Which would be a better investment considering both are of similar price?


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Overtime, electrolytic capacitors degrade. Especially when not in use.
> 
> I would re-cap that unit before ever putting it in use; as even with high end Japcaps, the secondary output still had high ripple current passing through with all but the 5vSB rail being 5-10mv off the ATX Guidelines limit.


Cheers.

Should I buy the same Caps as the original ones installed? What sort of shop is qualified to solder them in? regular-electrician-shop would do?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Hey guys, how would the Be Quiet! BN220 Pure Power L8 Power Supply (300 Watts) 80 Plus Bronze compare to the Antec VP350P?
> 
> Which would be a better investment considering both are of similar price?


Get the Antec, it's a slightly better designed & better built unit.


----------



## shilka

I wonder if the new Corsair CS made by Great Wall are replacing the CX?

And Great Wall? well thats a new OEM for Corsair


----------



## TwoCables

I didn't know that Corsair is coming out with a CS series. I know that they have an RM series now that I know nothing about...


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I didn't know that Corsair is coming out with a CS series. I know that they have an RM series now that I know nothing about...


Just showed up on realhardtechx

But i was told about a new Corsair series by Great Wall a while back

Just not sure to belive that

Seems rather strange for them to go with Great Wall

http://www.realhardtechx.com/index_archivos/Page447.htm

CS will be 450/550/650 and 750 watts

So think CS will replace CX and RM will replace TX

Last i already covered the Corsair RM
http://www.overclock.net/t/1427265/corsair-rm-series


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I wonder if the new Corsair CS made by Great Wall are replacing the CX?
> 
> And Great Wall? well thats a new OEM for Corsair


Great Wall makes some good units for mainland China, the info isn't even officially out but yes they should be a replacement for the CX line.

I would expect 80+ Bronze units with an emphasis on low load efficiency (like the FSP Raider units & new Cooler Master GM units) with DC-DC secondary side but a more traditional double-forward topology.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I didn't know that Corsair is coming out with a CS series. I know that they have an RM series now that I know nothing about...


They're more silence oriented fully modular units meant to replace the current TX/HX mid-range line up.

450-650w are Seasonic G-Series, 750w & 850w are Hipro but not much known about that platform's performance and 1000w is CWT (should be similar to the HX1050 Gold but a bit better.)


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Just showed up on realhardtechx
> 
> But i was told about a new Corsair series by Great Wall a while back
> 
> Just not sure to belive that
> 
> Seems rather strange for them to go with Great Wall
> 
> http://www.realhardtechx.com/index_archivos/Page447.htm
> 
> CS will be 450/550/650 and 750 watts
> 
> So think CS will replace CX and RM will replace TX
> 
> Last i already covered the Corsair RM
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1427265/corsair-rm-series


Whoa. You're fast. That was posted yesterday!


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Whoa. You're fast. That was posted yesterday!


I have known about the RM since computex and have posted about it more then once since

Either no one has seen those posts or they have not cared untill now

I sort of did not bother with the RM since my posts about it was ignored


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I have known about the RM since computex and have posted about it more then once since
> 
> Either no one has seen those posts or they have not cared untill now
> 
> I sort of did not bother with the RM since my posts about it was ignored


I think Newegg just started carrying them, so that may be why.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I think Newegg _just_ started carrying them, so that may be why.


Sure but i knew about the NZXT HALE 82 V2 a long time before that one was sold

And i had lots of people asking me about it

The RM on the other hand no one cared about even when i talked about it


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Sure but i knew about the NZXT HALE 82 V2 a long time before that one was sold
> 
> And i had lots of people asking me about it
> 
> The RM on the other hand no one cared about even when i talked about it


hehe maybe people are starting to understand just how greedy Corsair has become. After all, we vote with our money!


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> hehe maybe people are starting to understand just how greedy Corsair has become. After all, we vote with our money!


Too many fanboys for that to happen

Corsair does feel like Apple now

Not saying they are bad just overpricing things


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Too many fanboys for that to happen
> 
> Corsair does feel like Apple now
> 
> Not saying they are bad just overpricing things


Yeah, a little bit. I miss the good old days when I could just say "any Corsair PSU is high quality" because that was useful to people who didn't want to spend any time looking around or reading through any advice. So, I could give that advice, then they would ask how 'big' the PSU should be. I'd tell them, and that would be the end of it. Super easy and clean. Today, it's like, "Well, uh, avoid VS, CX, and even the GS. Also, avoid the TX650, TX650M, and the HX650 because they only have 2 x 6+2-pin PCI-E connectors. Oh, and be careful because you can usually get a better PSU for the same price or an equal one for less. Oh skip it. Just avoid Corsair."


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Yeah, a little bit. I miss the good old days when I could just say "any Corsair PSU is high quality" because that was useful to people who didn't want to spend any time looking around or reading through any advice. So, I could give that advice, then they would ask how 'big' the PSU should be. I'd tell them, and that would be the end of it. Super easy and clean. Today, it's like, "Well, uh, avoid the VX, CX, and even the GS. Also, avoid the TX650, TX650M, and the HX650 because they only have 2 x 6+2-pin PCI-E connectors. Oh, and be careful because you can usually get a better PSU for the same price or an equal one for less. Oh skip it. Just avoid Corsair."


Time changes

Whats really annoying is all those idiots going around saying Corsair makes the best PSU´s

No they dont becasue they dont make anything

And even if they did make them you can still find better

Or almost as bad Seasonic is the best in the world

Lines like that i always respond to becasue its annoying as all hell


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Time changes
> 
> Whats really annoying is all those idiots going around saying Corsair makes the best PSU´s
> 
> No they dont becasue they dont make anything
> 
> And even if they did make them you can still find better
> 
> Or almost as bad Seasonic is the best in the world
> 
> Lines like that i always respond to becasue its annoying as all hell


See, that's just residue from the way Corsair used to be. From around 2008 to almost 2010, they were seen as the best PSU "manufacturer" by PC Magazine's readers. Not only that, but until they added the lower quality units, everything in their lineup was high-end. It was impossible to select a low quality PSU from them because they didn't have any in their lineup. They were almost the top dog because of that. Then they began taking advantage of their reputation, and it's been downhill ever since. I guess though that they could have been getting complaints, "your PSUs are too expensive. Offer something that's more affordable". Still, Corsair made a name for themselves on the PSU market and now they're taking advantage of it in a bad way. It's like someone said, "I have a genius idea. It seems that people are buying our PSUs just because it has the Corsair name on it. So, let's start making cheap ones that we can make bigger profits off of so that we can increase our profits!"

lol


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> See, that's just residue from the way Corsair used to be. From around 2008 to almost 2010, they were seen as the best PSU "manufacturer" by PC Magazine's readers. Not only that, but until they added the lower quality units, everything in their lineup was high-end. It was impossible to select a low quality PSU from them because they didn't have any in their lineup. They were almost the top dog because of that. Then they began taking advantage of their reputation, and it's been downhill ever since. I guess though that they could have been getting complaints, "your PSUs are too expensive. Offer something that's more affordable". Still, Corsair made a name for themselves on the PSU market and now they're taking advantage of it in a bad way. It's like someone said, "I have a genius idea. It seems that people are buying our PSUs just because it has the Corsair name on it. So, let's start making cheap ones that we can make bigger profits off of so that we can increase our profits!"
> 
> lol


I posted about the CX not belonging in a gaming rig and many went nuts calling me lair and giving misinformation

Yeah right its good my butt it is its full of CapXon´s even the new ones are


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I posted about the CX not belonging in a gaming rig and many went nuts calling me lair and giving misinformation
> 
> Yeah right its good my butt it is its full of CapXon´s even the new ones are


hehehe I sometimes just show them Corsair's revealing description of the CX series:

CX Series™ power supply units are an excellent choice *for basic system builds and desktop PC computer upgrades.* CX Series PSUs are available in a variety of power configurations, and include features that are normally found only on premium power supplies.

Then, I compare it to the GS:

GS Series™ power supply units are the ideal price-performance solutions *for gamers* who want stylish, high-performance PSUs for their next PC builds or upgrades. With 80 PLUS® Bronze efficiency, rock-solid voltages and switchable internal LED lighting, Corsair Gaming Series PSUs look as good as they perform.

Yeah I know the GS isn't anything all that special, but I think that Corsair makes it very clear.

Moving on to the TX Series:

Corsair TX Series™ power supply units are designed *for hardcore PC gamers, performance enthusiasts, and anybody who appreciates a combination of high performance standards and affordability.* TX Series PSUs are 80 PLUS® Bronze certifed, and are available in both modular and non-modular configurations.

I mean, come on. It doesn't get any clearer than that. If you're going to be gaming, you might want to avoid the CX Series. "Well, then what about the VS Series". Yeah, um, no:

The Corsair VS Series are a great choice if you're building *a home or office system with lower power demands*, but you still demand the compatibility and reliability that Corsair is known for.

Although, it sounds to me that these are all only for 240V outlets. Still, Corsair again makes it quite clear.

Therefore, if someone absolutely insists on getting a Corsair for a gaming rig that is going to be overclocked, then they should start looking at the TX Series and work their way *up*.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> hehehe I sometimes just show them Corsair's revealing description of the CX series:
> 
> CX Series™ power supply units are an excellent choice *for basic system builds and desktop PC computer upgrades.* CX Series PSUs are available in a variety of power configurations, and include features that are normally found only on premium power supplies.
> 
> Then, I compare it to the GS:
> 
> GS Series™ power supply units are the ideal price-performance solutions *for gamers* who want stylish, high-performance PSUs for their next PC builds or upgrades. With 80 PLUS® Bronze efficiency, rock-solid voltages and switchable internal LED lighting, Corsair Gaming Series PSUs look as good as they perform.
> 
> Yeah I know the GS isn't anything all that special, but I think that Corsair makes it very clear.
> 
> Moving on to the TX Series:
> 
> Corsair TX Series™ power supply units are designed *for hardcore PC gamers, performance enthusiasts, and anybody who appreciates a combination of high performance standards and affordability.* TX Series PSUs are 80 PLUS® Bronze certifed, and are available in both modular and non-modular configurations.
> 
> I mean, come on. It doesn't get any clearer than that. If you're going to be gaming, you might want to avoid the CX Series. "Well, then what about the VS Series". Yeah, um, no:
> 
> The Corsair VS Series are a great choice if you're building *a home or office system with lower power demands*, but you still demand the compatibility and reliability that Corsair is known for.
> 
> Although, it sounds to me that these are all only for 240V outlets. Still, Corsair again makes it quite clear.
> 
> Therefore, if someone absolutely insists on getting a Corsair for a gaming rig that is going to be overclocked, then they should start looking at the TX Series and work their way *up*.


That just shows how stupid some are


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> That just shows how stupid some are


I think it's just residue from what their reputation used to be. It will probably never wear off either. I think people will always say, "Oh yeah, Corsair. I heard that they are the best name in PSUs".


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I think it's just residue from what their reputation used to be. It will probably never wear off either. I think people will always say, "Oh yeah, Corsair. I heard that they are the best name in PSUs".


Yeah but even when i show them true fact and big pictures with CapXon´s they still say its a great unit

Why do they say that well either its i have not had any problem with it so its not bad or its a Corsair

Its the same kind of people that think newegg user reviews and 80 plus is the real way to find a PSU

Make something idiot proof and they just find a bigger idiot


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Yeah but even when i show them true fact and big pictures with CapXon´s they still say its a great unit
> 
> Why do they say that well either its i have not had any problem with it so its not bad or its a Corsair
> 
> Its the same kind of people that think newegg user reviews and 80 plus is the real way to find a PSU
> 
> Make something idiot proof and they just find a bigger idiot


That's because they don't know what you are saying. You have to teach them what you know instead of saying, "Well, they have CapXon Capacitors". That's like speaking a foreign language to them. You basically have to tell them in layman's terms. Instead of using jargon and words and stuff that the average person doesn't understand, educate them. Bring them up to speed. Help them see it with the same knowledge that you have instead of hoping that they say, "Oh, well since they have CapXon capacitors, I'll avoid them". Y'know? Explain the details, educate them, make it possible for them to educate others.

If you don't teach them, then they will continue only being able to go by Corsair's previous reputation which will probably never die even though we already know that it should. People will always say, "Oh yeah, I heard that Corsair makes the best PSUs and that you can't go wrong with any of them". What they don't know is, that used to be true and now it's not. People will always ask why, they will always challenge you, so just patiently educate them and teach them. Make it possible for them to educate/teach others. If you calmly and patiently play the role of training people to become PSU experts (in a simple way, staying away from the finer details unless you have no choice but to go there to continue proving that the PSU is good or bad or why), then those people will learn and they will be extremely grateful being able to walk away your knowledge imparted onto them so that they understand why you're saying what you're saying about certain PSUs.

Some people don't need much education to where they go, "Oh, I get it now. Thank you", but others need tons and tons before they believe you. You just have to be patient and you have to see it from their perspective: everyone in their world tells them that Corsair is the best, hands down. Then they come here and we go, "No, they are not the best at all". Then they say, "I was told that the CX600 would be a great PSU for me. I'm going to be doing heavy gaming and lots of overclocking. I like this PSU because it's cheap and made by Corsair. I can't go wrong". That person would be a MAJOR test of a PSU expert's patience. However, you still have to stay cool and patiently teach them so that they understand what you understand, at least to the extent where they finally get it. Sometimes you have to tell them absolutely everything you know, and even THEN that's sometimes not enough. In those times, all I can do is keep repeating what I've told them in cleverly disguised different ways until they start getting it.

It's not easy, believe me. My patience runs out frequently on here, but I never show it because no one needs to deal with that when all they're doing is seeking help or advice. However, when you want to "save" someone from being stuck with a bad PSU, you gotta do what you gotta do. Just stay patient, keep cool, calmly teach them what they seem to be needing to know and you'll succeed with people.


----------



## Original Sin

300.000 views... the most popular PSU thread on the web!?.. Not bad


----------



## shilka

Anyone have any idea on what the OEM on this is?



Its a Sentey BRP 500 watts


----------



## Tator Tot

Looks like it could be an older superflower design but you can't tell for sure. The picture is way too small.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Looks like it could be an older superflower design but you can't tell for sure. The picture is way too small.


I tried finding something bigger but found nothing


----------



## Tator Tot

Either way, I'd recommend against it unless it's the only option on the market.

It looks like it's a decent "won't blow up your system" unit, but nothing more.

Design is a basic double-forward design with P-PFC.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Either way, I'd recommend against it unless it's the only option on the market.
> It looks like it's a decent "won't blow up your system" unit, but nothing more.
> 
> Design is a basic double-forward design with P-PFC.


He already bought it

http://www.overclock.net/t/1430130/sentey-brp-500-able-to-power-of-gtx-560

I just said its scary that there is next to no info on it


----------



## shilka

Jonnyguru reviews the new Seasonic M12 II Evo Edition 850W

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=356


----------



## itzhoovEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Jonnyguru reviews the new Seasonic M12 II Evo Edition 850W
> 
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=356


Seems like a pretty decent little psu.


----------



## Nukelear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzhoovEr*
> 
> Seems like a pretty decent little psu.


Yeahh.. When other psu sellers focus on efficiency, Seasonic focuses on build quality.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukelear*
> 
> Yeahh.. When other psu sellers focus on efficiency, Seasonic focuses on build quality.


Only one that can outdo them is Delta

They tend to overbuild some of their units


----------



## PowerTrip

I see that the Antec Basiq 350w , 550w, and 650w are on the list but not the 450w.

I'm building a new PC for a friend and the Microcenter in my area sells the Antec Basiq 450w.
Is it not good enough to be on the list??


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerTrip*
> 
> I see that the Antec Basiq 350w , 550w, and 650w are on the list but not the 450w.
> 
> I'm building a new PC for a friend and the Microcenter in my area sells the Antec Basiq 450w.
> Is it not good enough to be on the list??


If you're talking about the Antec VP450, then no not really.

It won't blow up your system but the unit itself is a very cheaply built FSP unit that only fits the very basic requirements of a power supply.

The bright side, is that even without PFC you'll manage to net >80% efficiency even at full load. At lower loads you'll have dramatically higher efficiency (between 83% & 86%)

Even being efficient, it's still a bit on the noisy side.

I'd honestly recommend picking up a EVGA 500B unit. It's $5 more and says it's in stock at the your store.


----------



## JONDJ23

This question has been bugging me and have been doubting sources for answers, but will a 850watt power supply (Corsair RM850) be enough to power an ASUS Sabertooth Z77/ i7 3770 (non-k) and two MSI GTX 780 Lightning? Additional info it's also powering 12 fans, 2x ssd, 2x 3.5 hdd, and optical drive?


----------



## JONDJ23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JONDJ23*
> 
> This question has been bugging me and have been doubting sources for answers, but will a 850watt power supply (Corsair RM850) be enough to power an ASUS Sabertooth Z77/ i7 3770 (non-k) and two MSI GTX 780 Lightning? Additional info it's also powering 12 fans, 2x ssd, 2x 3.5 hdd, and optical drive?


...Also no overclocking is done.


----------



## itzhoovEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JONDJ23*
> 
> This question has been bugging me and have been doubting sources for answers, but will a 850watt power supply (Corsair RM850) be enough to power an ASUS Sabertooth Z77/ i7 3770 (non-k) and two MSI GTX 780 Lightning? Additional info it's also powering 12 fans, 2x ssd, 2x 3.5 hdd, and optical drive?


Its actually pretty overkill.


----------



## TwoCables

Yep, *very* overkill. You're good.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JONDJ23*
> 
> This question has been bugging me and have been doubting sources for answers, but will a 850watt power supply (Corsair RM850) be enough to power an ASUS Sabertooth Z77/ i7 3770 (non-k) and two MSI GTX 780 Lightning? Additional info it's also powering 12 fans, 2x ssd, 2x 3.5 hdd, and optical drive?


Do you have it already or want to buy?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JONDJ23*
> 
> This question has been bugging me and have been doubting sources for answers, but will a 850watt power supply (Corsair RM850) be enough to power an ASUS Sabertooth Z77/ i7 3770 (non-k) and two MSI GTX 780 Lightning? Additional info it's also powering 12 fans, 2x ssd, 2x 3.5 hdd, and optical drive?


If you haven't bought a PSU yet, get a RM550 and you'll be solid even with overclocking. RM450 if you never plan to overclock.


----------



## eXXon

He has two 780s


----------



## JONDJ23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Do you have it already or want to buy?


I am planning to buy the PSU in a couple of weeks to get my rig ready for an X-TREME upgrade also to replace my faulty TX 650M. Right now I have SLI gtx 660 but I'm planning to upgrade next year maybe in spring or whenever the new gtx 880 comes out.


----------



## JONDJ23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> If you haven't bought a PSU yet, get a RM550 and you'll be solid even with overclocking. RM450 if you never plan to overclock.


Right now I have gtx 660 in sli so I don't think 550 is enough and I'm also planning to upgrade to a two gtx 880 (whenever those comes out, maybe spring?)


----------



## JONDJ23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> He has two 780s


LOL No not really, just a reference for my upgrade to gtx 880 sli.


----------



## shilka

Get an AntecHigh Current Pro Platinum

Yes its not cheap but it smokes the Corsair RM

Its pretty much the best PSU money can buy untill someone makes something better


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JONDJ23*
> 
> Right now I have gtx 660 in sli so I don't think 550 is enough and I'm also planning to upgrade to a two gtx 880 (whenever those comes out, maybe spring?)


The RM550 would be way more than enough for two 660s in SLI, but not enough for two 780s (or two 880s). Although, we don't know what the power draw of the 780 equivalent will be when NVIDIA releases it. For all we know, it could be so low that a good quality-made 550W PSU would be plenty. We don't know.


----------



## Zyphur

Am looking for a psu for my computer as my last one died after 6 years.
I searched around on sites where I can buy, and picked 2 out from the recommended list.
Would they both be good choices? They are the best priced ones I can find.
If neither are good, I will shell out $30 more for a Seasonic G 450.
Specs in my sig (and in my thread if you've seen).

XFX 550w Core
Antec HCG-520m


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zyphur*
> 
> Am looking for a psu for my computer as my last one died after 6 years.
> I searched around on sites where I can buy, and picked 2 out from the recommended list.
> Would they both be good choices? They are the best priced ones I can find.
> If neither are good, I will shell out $30 more for a Seasonic G 450.
> Specs in my sig (and in my thread if you've seen).
> 
> XFX 550w Core
> Antec HCG-520m


They're both good units, but if you can; but the Antec unit. It is slightly quieter and is modular.

Internal design is the same.


----------



## X-oiL

I'm looking at the Corsair AX860 and wonder if it will be able to run two overclocked EVGA GTX780 Classiefied and a overclocked i7 4770k (aiming for 5GHz) and if it it should be possible to add another 780 but with no extra overclock?


----------



## Rar4f

Fractal Newton R3 600W is SUPER SUPER cheap compared to other shops. It costs $60.

Should i buy it now before its to late?

I need answers fast:

ud3h z87 gigabyte
i7 4770k
r9 280x gpu

cooler master 212 evocooler

overclocking and gaming.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-oiL*
> 
> I'm looking at the Corsair AX860 and wonder if it will be able to run two overclocked EVGA GTX780 Classiefied and a overclocked i7 4770k (aiming for 5GHz) and if it it should be possible to add another 780 but with no extra overclock?


Cooler Master V850 is the same PSU just cheaper and with less coil whine problems
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rar4f*
> 
> Fractal Newton R3 600W is SUPER SUPER cheap compared to other shops. It costs $60.
> 
> Should i buy it now before its to late?
> 
> I need answers fast:
> 
> ud3h z87 gigabyte
> i7 4770k
> r9 280x gpu
> 
> cooler master 212 evocooler
> 
> overclocking and gaming.


Its not the best PSU ever but its nowhere near bad either

I say go for it


----------



## X-oiL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Cooler Master V850 is the same PSU just cheaper and with less coil whine problems


That cannot be bought in my country (Sweden) biggest concern is though if the wattage will be enough or if i'll face problems when adding the third graphicscard?


----------



## Rar4f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Cooler Master V850 is the same PSU just cheaper and with less coil whine problems
> Its not the best PSU ever but its nowhere near bad either
> 
> I say go for it


Lol its super cheap.

Though i bet its a typo mistake.

But if its not typo ill get it. Super cheap.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-oiL*
> 
> That cannot be bought in my country (Sweden) biggest concern is though if the wattage will be enough or if i'll face problems when adding the third graphicscard?


If you are going to overclocks then no

And why cant you find it in Sweden when we got tons of shops here in Denmark that sells them

If you dont mind paying for it the Antec HCP Platinum is much better then any and all Corsair units

Even the EVGA SuperNova G2 and P2 are better then any Corsair unit


----------



## X-oiL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> If you are going to overclocks then no
> 
> And why cant you find it in Sweden when we got tons of shops here in Denmark that sells them
> 
> If you dont mind paying for it the Antec HCP Platinum is much better then any and all Corsair units
> 
> Even the EVGA SuperNova G2 and P2 are better then any Corsair unit


Dunno why the stores doesn't sell them, can get one from Proshop though. I've found the Coolermaster 1000W for a nice price would you recommend that one over the XFX black edition 1250W or is 1250w too much juice for overclocked tri-sli? Need to be a full modular one in order to sleeve it, don't have the knowlege to open up a psu.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-oiL*
> 
> Dunno why the stores doesn't sell them, can get one from Proshop though. I've found the Coolermaster 1000W for a nice price would you recommend that one over the XFX black edition 1250W or is 1250w too much juice for overclocked tri-sli? Need to be a full modular one in order to sleeve it, don't have the knowlege to open up a psu.


The Cooler Master V1000 is a good PSU but you can buy PSU´s that are better

The EVGA SuperNova G2 and P2 is better and so is the Antec High Current Pro Platinum 1000 watts

The Antec is not cheap but its pretty much as good as you can get


----------



## Rar4f

Wow i just ordered a Newton for $60. In Sweden version (of site i ordered from) it costs around $147.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rar4f*
> 
> Wow i just ordered a Newton for $60. In Sweden version of site i ordered from it costs around $147.


if its not too much to ask could you take some photos and post them here

http://www.overclock.net/t/1391520/fractal-design-power-supplies-information-thread

Thanks and enjoy


----------



## Rar4f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> if its not too much to ask could you take some photos and post them here
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1391520/fractal-design-power-supplies-information-thread
> 
> Thanks and enjoy


It will be an honor!

Thank you for help friend


----------



## TormenteD

What's the definitive 1 kW unit on the market right now?


----------



## lurker2501

Good to see SeaSonic M12D 850W on the list. I have a SS-850HT which is its retail version. No complaints so far.


----------



## magicase

Would a Seasonic XP1000 be enough for a 7990 CF and 4770k heavy OCed?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicase*
> 
> Would a Seasonic XP1000 be enough for a 7990 CF and 4770k heavy OCed?


Yep! Your gaming power draw will be about 900W to as much as 925W, but the PSU can deliver 1000W continuously.


----------



## magicase

As long as I don't stress test it I should be fine?


----------



## Geran

What PSU would you recommend in the wattage range of 750-850?

Doesn't need to be modular or anything. Under $150, needs to be efficient, have very good build quality and be a single 12v rail


----------



## itzhoovEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geran*
> 
> What PSU would you recommend in the wattage range of 750-850?
> 
> Doesn't need to be modular or anything. Under $150, needs to be efficient, have very good build quality and be a single 12v rail


Where do you live?


----------



## Geran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzhoovEr*
> 
> Where do you live?


Maryland. I have three MicroCenters near me if that matters.


----------



## itzhoovEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geran*
> 
> Maryland. I have three MicroCenters near me if that matters.


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151132&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=3938566&SID=

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EB7UITQ/?tag=pcpapi-20

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CGY4EUA/?tag=pcpapi-20


----------



## Geran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzhoovEr*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151132&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=3938566&SID=
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EB7UITQ/?tag=pcpapi-20
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CGY4EUA/?tag=pcpapi-20


Interesting choices...any reason you didn't recommend a Rosewill CAPSTONE?


----------



## mikeaj

Those are all on the Capstone's level or better (or so), and 750W modular Capstone isn't cheaper than that.

Well, depending, if really long-term longevity is more important than noise and some more flat modular ribbon cables to you, Capstone would be a definitely better option than the Corsair RM. Actually, I don't really think you can say the RM has very good build quality.

At those prices I'd take this instead though, the XFX Black Edition 850W for $125 - $15 rebate. It's the same as the Cooler Master V but cheaper and with a 2BB rather than FDB fan:
http://us.ncix.com/products/?sku=78945&promoid=1306

MC's power supply selection and prices tend to suck.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicase*
> 
> As long as I don't stress test it I should be fine?


You can stress test all you want because the video cards will be idling. I mean, that's provided that you use Prime95 (which I recommend).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geran*
> 
> What PSU would you recommend in the wattage range of 750-850?
> 
> Doesn't need to be modular or anything. Under $150, needs to be efficient, have very good build quality and be a single 12v rail


May I ask why you want 750-850W? What will you be powering?


----------



## magicase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> You can stress test all you want because the video cards will be idling. I mean, that's provided that you use Prime95 (which I recommend).


But would stressing both the GPUs + CPUs go beyond 1000w?


----------



## mikeaj

Yeah, if you go well beyond stock voltages and power limits, you would be able to top 1000W, and enough past that you would get the power supply to shut itself off. That's what the overpower protection is for.

But if you don't already own it, I don't really see a good reason to go for that Seasonic. It's not usually priced all that competitively for what you get. Not that you'd need the power under realistic scenarios, but EVGA SuperNova G2 1300 is about the same price and quality and has good low-load efficiency so you're not getting killed on idle.


----------



## shilka

The EVGA SuperNova G2 is a little better then the Seasonic KM3 models


----------



## Geran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> May I ask why you want 750-850W? What will you be powering?


To answer your question though...it will be used in a SuperMicro server to replace the 900w redundant power supplies that are currently in there.

As for the wattage, in the two threads about the servers it is stated that a 750w-850w PSU will suffice and that anything more than that is waste.

The server only needs 4 power molexs and all the sata drives are connected to three AOC-SAT2-MV8 cards.

I want something that is reliable, long lasting, efficient and a single 12v rail. I am also planning ahead for when there are 24 2TB HDDs in there along with one 120GB SSD.

If you think that 750-850 is either too much or not enough, I would definitely like to hear your suggestions


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geran*
> 
> To answer your question though...it will be used in a SuperMicro server to replace the 900w redundant power supplies that are currently in there.
> 
> As for the wattage, in the two threads about the servers it is stated that a 750w-850w PSU will suffice and that anything more than that is waste.
> 
> The server only needs 4 power molexs and all the sata drives are connected to three AOC-SAT2-MV8 cards.
> 
> I want something that is reliable, long lasting, efficient and a single 12v rail. I am also planning ahead for when there are 24 2TB HDDs in there along with one 120GB SSD.
> 
> If you think that 750-850 is either too much or not enough, I would definitely like to hear your suggestions


You did not answer what TwoCables asked


----------



## Geran

Yes I did...see below.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> May I ask why you want 750-850W?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geran*
> 
> As for the wattage, in the two threads about the servers it is stated that a 750w-850w PSU will suffice and that anything more than that is waste.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> What will you be powering?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geran*
> 
> To answer your question though...it will be used in a SuperMicro server to replace the 900w redundant power supplies that are currently in there.


----------



## TwoCables

I don't know Server power consumption requirements, but I was looking to learn what the individual components are.


----------



## Geran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I don't know Server power consumption requirements, but I was looking to learn what the individual components are.


I can give you a breakdown if you like









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geran*
> 
> I can give you a breakdown if you like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Actually, yeah let's go for it. It can't hurt! I mean hey, this is a thread full of PSU enthusiasts and experts.

Thank you, Geran!


----------



## Geran

Chassis Manufacturer: Supermicro
Backplane: SAS846TQ
Processor: AMD Opteron Quad Core 8379HE
# of Procs: 2
Speed: 2.4Ghz
RAM: 32GB 16x2GB PC2-5300P DDR2
Hard Drive: None, 24 caddys in the bays plus one (1) SSD
Optical Drive: None
Raid Card: SAT2-MV8, Qty 3
IPMI Card: SIM1U+ with AOC-USB2RJ45
PSU's: 2 x Ablecom PWS-902-1R (these are what I'm trying to replace)
Fans: 2 80mm back fans & 3 140mm backplane fans

Uses 4 Molex connections to power all 24 HDDs

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geran*
> 
> Chassis Manufacturer: Supermicro
> Backplane: SAS846TQ
> Processor: AMD Opteron Quad Core 8379HE
> # of Procs: 2
> Speed: 2.4Ghz
> RAM: 32GB 16x2GB PC2-5300P DDR2
> Hard Drive: None, 24 caddys in the bays plus one (1) SSD
> Optical Drive: None
> Raid Card: SAT2-MV8, Qty 3
> IPMI Card: SIM1U+ with AOC-USB2RJ45
> PSU's: 2 x Ablecom PWS-902-1R (these are what I'm trying to replace)
> Fans: 2 80mm back fans & 3 140mm backplane fans
> 
> Uses 4 Molex connections to power all 24 HDDs
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


I may not know the power consumption of servers, but this is two 55W CPUs which I would assume would never pull more than 110W together if they're ever completely maxed out somehow, and the rest, I'm not sure. However, I don't see how this could pull more than 300-500W from a PSU unless there's something I'm missing.


----------



## mikeaj

Yeah, you might need a large power supply if you were using most of those 24 hard drive bays and somehow didn't have staggered spinup, but there's really not much using power there. What kind of drives would you be using? Check the power consumption of those drives.

Those 8379HE are 79W TDP, 55W average CPU power, but still, the server motherboards with some of those expansion cards (though the RAID card is listed at 0.7A draw at +5V, so 3.5W a piece...) are going to take a little more power than what most consumer gear does, but all that's much less than one beefy graphics card. Being generous, you don't really have to budget for more than 250W other than the drives.


----------



## Geran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Yeah, you might need a large power supply if you were using most of those 24 hard drive bays and somehow didn't have staggered spinup, but there's really not much using power there. What kind of drives would you be using? Check the power consumption of those drives.
> 
> Those 8379HE are 79W TDP, 55W average CPU power, but still, the server motherboards with some of those expansion cards (though the RAID card is listed at 0.7A draw at +5V, so 3.5W a piece...) are going to take a little more power than what most consumer gear does, but all that's much less than one beefy graphics card. Being generous, you don't really have to budget for more than 250W other than the drives.


Well it is staggered spin up from the controllers and after startup the drive is only accessed if it has the data that it is needed at the time.

I will be using Seagate's 3TB drives (ST3000DM001). They are rated at 8.0w

Based on what you said and the draw from the HDDs, I get roughly 360.5w without any overhead.


----------



## TormenteD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TormenteD*
> 
> What's the definitive 1 kW unit on the market right now?


Bump. This kinda got overlooked :/ I don't know which unit to buy, they all seem to have something off-putting.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TormenteD*
> 
> Bump. This kinda got overlooked :/ I don't know which unit to buy, they all seem to have something off-putting.


Antec High Current Pro Platinum

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371060

But do you need 1000 watts?


----------



## TormenteD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Antec High Current Pro Platinum
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371060
> 
> But do you need 1000 watts?


I read the 850W review, didn't know they had a 1kW. Anyway, the 850 isn't sold where I live yet so there's nothing to suggest the 1kW will be anytime soon. I considered the Seasonic X-1250 but it seemed a bit overkill.
As to if I need a 1kW unit- yes I do. I will be running either two overvolted 780 Lightning/Classified or 2-3 290X (also overvolted).


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TormenteD*
> 
> I read the 850W review, didn't know they had a 1kW. Anyway, the 850 isn't sold where I live yet so there's nothing to suggest the 1kW will be anytime soon. I considered the Seasonic X-1250 but it seemed a bit overkill.
> As to if I need a 1kW unit- yes I do. I will be running either two overvolted 780 Lightning/Classified or 2-3 290X (also overvolted).


EVGA SuperNova G2/P2 which is based on the Super Flower Leadex is also pretty good

NZXT HALE 90 V2 is also good just overpriced a little

Cooler Master V1000 not as good as the others above but its cheaper


----------



## TormenteD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> EVGA SuperNova G2/P2 which is based on the Super Flower Leadex is also pretty good
> 
> NZXT HALE 90 V2 is also good just overpriced a little
> 
> Cooler Master V1000 not as good as the others above but its cheaper


Price doesn't matter, I simply want the best performing unit. I guess that automatically excludes the CM one then. There's zero reviews on the P2 so I'm not getting that either.

G2 vs NZXT it is then- which one to get?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TormenteD*
> 
> Price doesn't matter, I simply want the best performing unit. I guess that automatically excludes the CM one then. There's zero reviews on the P2 so I'm not getting that either.
> 
> G2 vs NZXT it is then- which one to get?


So what you are saying Seasonic is bad

Because the V is a Seasonic KM3

The EVGA SuperNova P2 is a Super Flower Leadex so is the G2

So read the Leadex reviews

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=340
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/SuperFlower/SF-1000F14MP/

If you cant get the Antec i would take the Leadex/P2 whatever one of them you can get

All 4 of those PSU´s are not made by the brands that sells them so ignore the brand


----------



## TormenteD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> So what you are saying Seasonic is bad
> 
> Because the V is a Seasonic KM3
> 
> The EVGA SuperNova P2 is a Super Flower Leadex so is the G2
> 
> So read the Leadex reviews
> 
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=340
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/SuperFlower/SF-1000F14MP/
> 
> If you cant get the Antec i would take the Leadex/P2 whatever one of them you can get
> 
> All 4 of those PSU´s are not made by the brands that sells them so ignore the brand


Well, you said yourself that it's not as good as the others, why is it now suddenly the best performing?








Also just noticed the Antec 1kW was released long before the 850.. no idea why it's not sold anywhere.
I'll look out for the Antec, otherwise I'm going with the P2. 10 year warranty should give me confidence.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TormenteD*
> 
> Well, you said yourself that it's not as good as the others, why is it now suddenly the best performing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also just noticed the Antec 1kW was released long before the 850.. no idea why it's not sold anywhere.
> I'll look out for the Antec, otherwise I'm going with the P2. 10 year warranty should give me confidence.


Not as good as the others dont mean bad its still in tthe top 5

Anyway what i said could be misunderstood so moving on

And yes the 1000 watts was made about a year and a half before the 850 watts

So the 850 watts is not really the same PSU anymore its been improved a lot

About the Leadex/G2/ i only have one thing i want to nag about and its not really anything that makes the PSU bad i just dont like it

EVGA said they fixed it on the P2 but i cant confirm that


----------



## Jawswing

I've got a question, as I'm upgrading my server and need advice on a PSU. I've currently maxed out the 6 HDD bays in my case, and soon need more space (6x3TB, but one is parity).

I've seen a nice Lian Li case that'll hold 12 HDDs and 2 optical drives (I'd have one Blu Ray drive in it, and an adapter so I can fit one 2.5 and one 3.5 in the other). So I'll need 15 Sata cables.
It'll have a Z68 Asus Maximus Extreme motherboard with a 2700K.

The only PSUs I can find that have 15/16 Sata connectors are a few 1200W PSUs, but these are massively overkill and probably a massive dent to the wallet. So does anyone have any suggestions on a lower powered/cheaper PSU?


----------



## shilka

You could use molex to SATA adaptors


----------



## TormenteD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Not as good as the others dont mean bad its still in tthe top 5
> 
> Anyway what i said could be misunderstood so moving on
> 
> And yes the 1000 watts was made about a year and a half before the 850 watts
> 
> So the 850 watts is not really the same PSU anymore its been improved a lot
> 
> About the Leadex/G2/ i only have one thing i want to nag about and its not really anything that makes the PSU bad i just dont like it
> 
> EVGA said they fixed it on the P2 but i cant confirm that


Seems like it's not as amazing as the 850. Is it still better than the Leadex? The 1kW only scored a 9 in the Jonnyguru review, though he stated it could of just been a faulty unit he reviewed.

What do you dislike about the Leadex? That part went missing.


----------



## Jawswing

Interesting, never thought of that.
Would that be safe though for the HDDs? Well, clearly they are, but I suppose I mean would they HDDs they're connected to be more prone to failing/breaking?

After a quick Google, I've found these too, any experience with them?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TormenteD*
> 
> Seems like it's not as amazing as the 850. Is it still better than the Leadex? The 1kW only scored a 9 in the Jonnyguru review, though he stated it could of just been a faulty unit he reviewed.
> 
> What do you dislike about the Leadex? That part went missing.


CapXon caps on the modular boards

Its not a part of the PSU that will be stressed much but its an insult and a lazy excuse and they did it to be cheap

I dont like that i dont want any CapXon´s anywhere near my PSU

But really thats me nitpicking and its the ONLY bad thing i have to say about it

EVGA said the P2 had them removed but i dont really belive it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jawswing*
> 
> Interesting, never thought of that.
> Would that be safe though for the HDDs? Well, clearly they are, but I suppose I mean would they HDDs they're connected to be more prone to failing/breaking?
> 
> After a quick Google, I've found these too, any experience with them?


I never had any problems with molex to SATA

But if you want some see if Bitfneix has them


----------



## TormenteD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> CapXon caps on the modular boards
> 
> Its not a part of the PSU that will be stressed much but its an insult and a lazy excuse and they did it to be cheap
> 
> I dont like that i dont want any CapXon´s anywhere near my PSU
> 
> But really thats me nitpicking and its the ONLY bad thing i have to say about it
> 
> EVGA said the P2 had them removed but i dont really belive it


Well, EVGA love to cheap out on their products so I don't really feel comfortable buying anything from them that hasn't been reviewed. I'll try to get a hold of the Antec but if I have to settle for Leadex/P2 I guess it's not the end of the world. Thanks for the help, appreciate it.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jawswing*
> 
> Interesting, never thought of that.
> Would that be safe though for the HDDs? Well, clearly they are, but I suppose I mean would they HDDs they're connected to be more prone to failing/breaking?
> 
> After a quick Google, I've found these too, any experience with them?


Hard drives don't consume enough power for it to be a problem. They're usually 10W per drive or less.


----------



## Geran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geran*
> 
> Well it is staggered spin up from the controllers and after startup the drive is only accessed if it has the data that it is needed at the time.
> 
> I will be using Seagate's 3TB drives (ST3000DM001). They are rated at 8.0w
> 
> Based on what you said and the draw from the HDDs, I get roughly 360.5w without any overhead.


After more discussions with the individuals in the AVS thread...it was recommended that I get something in the range of 550-650w as long as it has between 50-54A on the single 12v rail.

*So my requirements are 550-650w, single 12v rail (between 50-54A), modular, low ripple, very good build quality, efficient and under $100 after rebates/sales.*

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks,
Geran


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geran*
> 
> After more discussions with the individuals in the AVS thread...it was recommended that I get something in the range of 550-650w as long as it has between 50-54A on the single 12v rail.
> 
> *So my requirements are 550-650w, single 12v rail (between 50-54A), modular, low ripple, very good build quality, efficient and under $100 after rebates/sales.*
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Thanks,
> Geran



The 550W SeaSonic G Series for $89.99 shipped from Amazon.com
The 650W SeaSonic G Series for $94.99 shipped from Amazon.com

I was going to include the Rosewill Capstone PSUs, but I remembered that their external quality is probably not what I would call "very good", but probably just "good". So after looking around, these are the only 2 that I think may fit the bill for under $100.


----------



## Geran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> 
> The 550W SeaSonic G Series for $89.99 shipped from Amazon.com
> The 650W SeaSonic G Series for $94.99 shipped from Amazon.com
> 
> I was going to include the Rosewill Capstone PSUs, but I remembered that their external quality is probably not what I would call "very good", but probably just "good". So after looking around, these are the only 2 that I think may fit the bill for under $100.


Thanks mate! I really do appreciate it









I'll probably go with the Seasonic 650w you recommended since it meets the amperage range.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geran*
> 
> Thanks mate! I really do appreciate it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll probably go with the Seasonic 650w you recommended since it meets the amperage range.


You're welcome!

50A is 600W, so there is no 550W PSU that can meet that.  45A is only 60W less than 50A.

Help me out though: why does it have to be 50-54A?


----------



## Geran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> You're welcome!
> 
> 50A is 600W, so there is no 550W PSU that can meet that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 45A is only 60W less than 50A.
> 
> Help me out though: why does it have to be 50-54A?


I am basing it off this formula below:

24 HDDs require 2A at statup, which equates to 48A for all 24 drives spinning up at the same time (just in case) plus 2-3 drive overhead (an extra 4-6A). Gives me a total of 52-54A on a single 12V rail at start-up as the worse case scenario.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geran*
> 
> I am basing it off this formula below:
> 
> 24 HDDs require 2A at statup, which equates to 48A for all 24 drives spinning up at the same time (just in case) plus 2-3 drive overhead (an extra 4-6A). Gives me a total of 52-54A on a single 12V rail at start-up as the worse case scenario.


Oh, yeah I'd go by the worst case scenario too actually.


----------



## Geran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Oh, yeah I'd go by the worst case scenario too actually.


Exactly...I always plan for the worse and be ready for that.









I just found this Seasonic on sale through TechBargains, would it be just as good as the one you recommended?


----------



## Tator Tot

Just to chime in, but that is a very wise decision.

That's also why many Multi-rail server units have OCP Trip-points in the 40A range. Even with staggered spin-up, SAS 15,000 RPM drives can get pretty thirsty and most large arrays only stagger the spin-up process by X drives over Y time. So you more often than not have 2 or more drives using their peak draw at the same time. Depending on your array size.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geran*
> 
> Exactly...I always plan for the worse and be ready for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just found this Seasonic on sale through TechBargains, would it be just as good as the one you recommended?


As far as I know, this is a much better PSU.


----------



## Geran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Just to chime in, but that is a very wise decision.
> 
> That's also why many Multi-rail server units have OCP Trip-points in the 40A range. Even with staggered spin-up, SAS 15,000 RPM drives can get pretty thirsty and most large arrays only stagger the spin-up process by X drives over Y time. So you more often than not have 2 or more drives using their peak draw at the same time. Depending on your array size.


So my logic of 54A is good then?







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> As far as I know, this is a much better PSU.


Awesome...I'll purchase it tonight then


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geran*
> So my logic of 54A is good then?


It's sound, at least in the more industrial / server environment.

I wouldn't recommend going crazy and getting an 80+ Gold 600w redundant setup, but giving a little headway to compensate for start-up load is a good measure to take.


----------



## Geran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> It's sound, at least in the more industrial / server environment.
> 
> I wouldn't recommend going crazy and getting an 80+ Gold 600w redundant setup, but giving a little headway to compensate for start-up load is a good measure to take.


I'm not getting a redundant setup...I'm replacing the redundant setup with a single power supplies









I don't believe I need a 80+ Gold setup either but for that price it is hard to give up lol


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geran*
> 
> I'm not getting a redundant setup...I'm replacing the redundant setup with a single power supplies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe I need a 80+ Gold setup either but for that price it is hard to give up lol


80 plus has nothing to do with quality


----------



## TwoCables

Yeah, being concerned about the 80+ Certification is almost like being concerned with the brand name, or sometimes even the PSU's color.


----------



## Geran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Yeah, being concerned about the 80+ Certification is almost like being concerned with the brand name, or sometimes even the PSU's color.


To me 80+ Certification is just something PSU supplier made up to get gullible people to buy more expensive power supplies for nothing







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> 80 plus has nothing to do with quality


I agree...I wasn't saying it had anything to do with quality. Just saying for the price I would get the Seasonic I listed over the one TwoCables listed since it was cheaper and the just as good quality wise


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geran*
> 
> To me 80+ Certification is just something PSU supplier made up to get gullible people to buy more expensive power supplies for nothing


lol I like that.


----------



## Tator Tot

80 Plus and the drive for efficiency actually lead to quieter power supplies, as well as more "reviewers" even if plenty of them are half-baked reviews.

The upside to this, is that it's also driven topology & technology forward on the consumer side of things.

If you examine pre ATX 2.0 days power supplies, there was almost only a single topology design used in power supplies and efficiency was generally mediocre.

Sure, 80 Plus is just marketing fluff to companies and only has one tangible benefit (quieter units) but it has inversely done something to the market which has been a good push.

As it stands, most units that are "efficient" by today's standards (80+ Gold or higher) are based on more advanced topologiess and built better than the lower "tiers" of units.

Though, the market is getting ready to shift 80+ Gold down to even more of a mainstream segment (where on sale prices now are the MSRPs of tomorrow) while we look towards 80+ Platinum & 80+ Titanium in the future.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> 80 Plus and the drive for efficiency actually lead to quieter power supplies, as well as more "reviewers" even if plenty of them are half-baked reviews.
> The upside to this, is that it's also driven topology & technology forward on the consumer side of things.
> 
> If you examine pre ATX 2.0 days power supplies, there was almost only a single topology design used in power supplies and efficiency was generally mediocre.
> 
> Sure, 80 Plus is just marketing fluff to companies and only has one tangible benefit (quieter units) but it has inversely done something to the market which has been a good push.
> 
> As it stands, most units that are "efficient" by today's standards (80+ Gold or higher) are based on more advanced topologiess and built better than the lower "tiers" of units.
> Though, the market is getting ready to shift 80+ Gold down to even more of a mainstream segment (where on sale prices now are the MSRPs of tomorrow) while we look towards 80+ Platinum & 80+ Titanium in the future.


I tought 80 plus Titanium was droped


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I tought 80 plus Titanium was droped


No, just not officially announced for 115vAC certification. It's been available (and utilized) on the server side (230vAC) of things. Though they had both Gold & Platinum for a good degree before the consumer level certification came out.

It's easier to hit that mark on a higher input voltage, but they almost always push out those higher levels of certification to the server market first just due to those guys really having to focus on efficiency to the point that many facilities are even being outfitted with LED bulbs to conserve power & give companies (especially those in the US & certain EU territories) a better ecological footprint (as that can be levied into a tax break.)


----------



## Dragon-Emperor

For anyone interested, the Cooler Master V700 on newegg.ca is 11% off right now, and a $20 coupon is on the product page too! So this wonderful unit has dropped to $139 which is a REALLY good deal over here in Canada. Deal ends on the 21st!

I know my computer needs no more than 450 watts but I went ahead and bought it since its a km3 platform that is famed to have less instances as coilwhine than its other km3 brothers and sisters. I'm really excited! I'll let people know how it is come Monday or Tuesday when it arrives!

I know I could've gone for the capstone550 or the seasonic g550 and saved $40-$50, but I wanted insanely tight ripple, ribbon cables, modular and extreme silence. We don't have the cooler master vs here after all, and the corsair RM series seems to have some questionable design choices... anyways! I'm talking to myself in the news section now. never thought I'd be so excited for a power supply that Id stay up till 6:30am on a Friday! hahaha I'm gonna die in work. but I got a v700 so who cares.


----------



## lilchronic

^^^









bought a v1000 a lil while back for 149$ and just recived my $25 mail in rebate back


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bought a v1000 a lil while back for 149$ and just recived my $25 mail in rebate back


Do you have any coil whine?


----------



## Dragon-Emperor

wow I could never fathom using anywhere near that much power. I doubt few people could!


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Do you have any coil whine?


im not sure because i get coil whine from one of my 670's, but im pulling them out today and shipping them off to a lucky new owner.
but maybe ill be able to hear it now if it does have a coil whine.
i'll report back if i ever do hear it


----------



## TwoCables

The good news is, when you reach a certain age, you can no longer hear the coil whine. I'm not talking about old age either. I think it begins happening in your late teens or early 20s.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> The good news is, when you reach a certain age, you can no longer hear the coil whine. I'm not talking about old age either. I think it begins happening in your late teens or early 20s.


Then what is this then?


----------



## Tator Tot

It just depends on a persons hearing.

I don't hear higher frequencies as well as I used to, but that's just due to my night-time job being one where I work in a bar. So loud noises have very minorly damaged my hearing. I can still hear them, but they're more faint.

On the other hand, I know someone who's a 35 year old sound engineer who's never been in a situation where his hearing has been exposed to such loud noise long term. Thus his hearing is almost perfect.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Then what is this then?


Well, I was just going by what others have said on here, and if the coil whine is high enough in pitch, then it will be impossible for some to people to hear. There are audio tests on the internet that can show you exactly what your hearing limit is. They also explain what I just said about age. Unfortunately, I don't have a clue of how I found those tests, meaning the ones that also explain that as you reach your late teens and early 20s, you can no longer hear these frequencies.

So anyway, again, if the pitch of your coil whine is above your hearing limit (in terms of frequency), then you are not going to hear it.


----------



## lilchronic

im in between super human and unbelievable








about 18583Hz i could hear it .....24yrs old

.... i need to slow down on the smoking


----------



## yujen

Any thoughs on hunt keyjumper 550w guys? might considering buying that or should i just get antec vp550p ( in the recommendation list)


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yujen*
> 
> Any thoughs on hunt keyjumper 550w guys? might considering buying that or should i just get antec vp550p ( in the recommendation list)


Its very basic


----------



## yujen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Its very basic


So... which should i get performance wise? vp550p is not modular while the huntkey jumper is, the huntkey one is $25 more expensive but it being modular makes up for it


----------



## TwoCables

Being that it's a Huntkey PSU, I would avoid it.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yujen*
> 
> So... which should i get performance wise? vp550p is not modular while the huntkey jumper is, the huntkey one is $25 more expensive but it being modular makes up for it


Stay away from Huntkey yes they do make their own units but that does not make them good

The Antec is not made by Antec but by Delta Electronics

Cant you find the XFX Core Edition?


----------



## yujen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Stay away from Huntkey yes they do make their own units but that does not make them good
> 
> The Antec is not made by Antec but by Delta Electronics
> 
> Cant you find the XFX Core Edition?


yes, xfx core edition psu are available but its quite expensive

XFX xxx edition 650w $100
XFX core ed 550w $85

in contrast antec vp550p $50


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yujen*
> 
> yes, xfx core edition psu are available but its quite expensive
> 
> XFX xxx edition 650w $100
> XFX core ed 550w $85
> 
> in contrast antec vp550p $50


The XFX is a Seasonic S12II

And 85$ is not expensive

You should see price for it here 110$ for the 550 watts

If you are buying a PSU for a gaming/overclocking PC then dont cheap out on the PSU

If its for a office/media/family PC then the Antec is fine


----------



## TwoCables

A PSU is an investment, so try to make it a good one.


----------



## yujen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The XFX is a Seasonic S12II
> 
> And 85$ is not expensive
> 
> You should see price for it here 110$ for the 550 watts
> 
> If you are buying a PSU for a gaming/overclocking PC then dont cheap out on the PSU
> 
> If its for a office/media/family PC then the Antec is fine


quality with which is better XFX core ed or the XFX xxx edition

+rep









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> A PSU is an investment, so try to make it a good one.


Good point

+rep


----------



## shilka

The XFX Core Edition which are the bronze rated units are Seasonic S12II

The XXX or Black Edition or whatever they call them are Seasonic KM3 which are better

But the Cooler Master V is also a Seasonic KM3 unit so you might be able to find that one cheaper


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The XFX Core Edition which are the bronze rated units are Seasonic S12II
> 
> The XXX or Black Edition or whatever they call them are Seasonic KM3 which are better
> 
> But the Cooler Master V is also a Seasonic KM3 unit so you might be able to find that one cheaper


The XXX edition he is talking about could be the Bronze unit.

This one:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817207007

Or this one:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817207002


----------



## yujen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The XFX Core Edition which are the bronze rated units are Seasonic S12II
> 
> The XXX or Black Edition or whatever they call them are Seasonic KM3 which are better
> 
> But the Cooler Master V is also a Seasonic KM3 unit so you might be able to find that one cheaper


Thanks







noted


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> The XXX edition he is talking about could be the Bronze unit.
> 
> This one:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817207007
> 
> Or this one:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817207002


Blah i forgot about those old ones

XFX way of naming things are messed up


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Blah i forgot about those old ones
> 
> XFX way of naming things are messed up


Yeah, the KM3s are the *ProSeries* XXX Edition units, like this one I think: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817207016


----------



## itzhoovEr

The XFX naming really is weird though.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Yeah, the KM3s are the *ProSeries* XXX Edition units, like this one I think: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817207016


LOL thats not a KM3 either

http://www.realhardtechx.com/index_archivos/Page625.htm

XFX your lineup its one big cluster....


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzhoovEr*
> 
> The XFX naming really is weird though.


The problem is that they tried to simplify their naming scheme, yet there are still too many of the old and discontinued PSUs out there.

http://products.xfxforce.com/en-us/Power_Supplies/Pro_Series_450W_PSU/P1-450S-X2B9

This product page includes a list of all of their current PSUs.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> LOL thats not a KM3 either
> 
> http://www.realhardtechx.com/index_archivos/Page625.htm
> 
> XFX your lineup its one big cluster....


lol well hmm...

Are any of these a KM3?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=Property&Subcategory=58&Description=&Type=&N=100007657&IsNodeId=1&IsPowerSearch=1&srchInDesc=&MinPrice=&MaxPrice=&Manufactory=1669


----------



## yujen

I'm planning to get the XFX pro series XXX Edition 650w @ P4500 = $100 THIS
good deal?

my specs:
CPU: i5-2320 95w
mobo:asus h61p?
HDD: 1 X 500GB WD blue
Fans: 4 X 120mm 1 X 140mm
cool: Corsair H100i
Ram: 2 ram sticks 1.5V
GPU:HD7770( will be upgrading to R9 270X or R9 280(will be overlcocking

I know a 650w of this caliber is total overkill but i like some headroom and will be keeping this till the end of time


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> The problem is that they tried to simplify their naming scheme, yet there are still too many of the old and discontinued PSUs out there.
> 
> http://products.xfxforce.com/en-us/Power_Supplies/Pro_Series_450W_PSU/P1-450S-X2B9
> 
> This product page includes a list of all of their current PSUs.
> 
> lol well hmm...
> 
> Are any of these a KM3?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=Property&Subcategory=58&Description=&Type=&N=100007657&IsNodeId=1&IsPowerSearch=1&srchInDesc=&MinPrice=&MaxPrice=&Manufactory=1669


The gold and platinum are KM3

The non modular ones are S12II

The silver i have no idea what it is


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yujen*
> 
> I'm planning to get the XFX pro series XXX Edition 650w @ P4500 = $100 THIS
> good deal?
> 
> my specs:
> CPU: i5-2320 95w
> mobo:asus h61p?
> HDD: 1 X 500GB WD blue
> Fans: 4 X 120mm 1 X 140mm
> cool: Corsair H100i
> Ram: 2 ram sticks 1.5V
> GPU:HD7770( will be upgrading to R9 270X or R9 280(will be overlcocking
> 
> I know a 650w of this caliber is total overkill but i like some headroom and will be keeping this till the end of time


I don't know. It's old and I remember being told that it's inferior to the ProSeries Core Edition, but I don't remember why.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The gold and platinum are KM3
> 
> The non modular ones are S12II
> 
> The silver i have no idea what it is


OMG it's Silver. I thought that it's a Platinum unit.


----------



## mikeaj

Uh, the old green/gray fan XFX XXX 650W was model where PCBs showed up PC Power and Cooling printed there but blacked out. Maybe a change in contracts or a surplus of parts. It was a fine individual reg unit.

The XFX XXX (meaning modular) 650W bronze is M12II (the corresponding to the 650W version, so the one with DC-DC). The XFX Core (not modular) 650W is the same design but the non-modular version from Seasonic, also seen in Corsair TX V2.

XFX XXX 750W silver is going to be M12D I think, which is older than those 650W+ M12II but better. XFX's first run of black editions were M12D, so these are the same as those.

XFX Black Edition (current) 750W should be KM3.


----------



## TwoCables

According to the article below, the 650W XFX XXX Edition is the M12, not M12II.

http://www.overclock.net/t/678840/on-seasonic

The 650W ProSeries Core Edition is the SeaSonic SS-650AT.


----------



## Nukelear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yujen*
> 
> I'm planning to get the XFX pro series XXX Edition 650w @ P4500 = $100 THIS
> good deal?
> 
> my specs:
> CPU: i5-2320 95w
> mobo:asus h61p?
> HDD: 1 X 500GB WD blue
> Fans: 4 X 120mm 1 X 140mm
> cool: Corsair H100i
> Ram: 2 ram sticks 1.5V
> GPU:HD7770( will be upgrading to R9 270X or R9 280(will be overlcocking
> 
> I know a 650w of this caliber is total overkill but i like some headroom and will be keeping this till the end of time


Wow we live in the same country. For that budget you could get the Seasonic G550 or the m12II 620/520.

Seasonic's *local* warranty in our country is top notch (5 years for m12II and G series, 7 years for X and P series).

Buying a seasonic rebrand in our country is not ideal because you can get the same psu for less price and better warranty.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> According to the article below, the 650W XFX XXX Edition is the M12, not M12II.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/678840/on-seasonic
> 
> The 650W ProSeries Core Edition is the SeaSonic SS-650AT.


Reread what I wrote earlier. Original XFX XXX 650W was modified M12. The current ones are not.

That post you linked was last updated before the new XFX XXX 650W was released and also before Seasonic released M12II 650W and higher (not to mention the new fully modular M12II EVO models), which are different than the older M12II 620W and lower. Those 650W+ M12II are the DC-DC units with SS-___AT design.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Reread what I wrote earlier. Original XFX XXX 650W was modified M12. The current ones are not.
> 
> That post you linked was last updated before the new XFX XXX 650W was released and also before Seasonic released M12II 650W and higher (not to mention the new fully modular M12II EVO models), which are different than the older M12II 620W and lower. Those 650W+ M12II are the DC-DC units with SS-___AT design.


I read it several times, but it still says "The XFX XXX (meaning modular) 650W bronze is M12II". Am I missing something?


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I read it several times, but it still says "The XFX XXX (meaning modular) 650W bronze is M12II". Am I missing something?


Not sure. Maybe.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Uh, the old green/gray fan XFX XXX 650W was model where PCBs showed up PC Power and Cooling printed there but blacked out. Maybe a change in contracts or a surplus of parts. It was a fine individual reg unit.


Here I was talking about the original XFX XXX 650W bronze that is discontinued (which is modular; P1-650X-NLG9 or P1-650X-CAH9). This is the one that's modified M12.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> The XFX XXX (meaning modular) 650W bronze is M12II (the corresponding to the 650W version, so the one with DC-DC). The XFX Core (not modular) 650W is the same design but the non-modular version from Seasonic, also seen in Corsair TX V2.


Here I was talking about the currently available XFX XXX 650W bronze (which is also modular; P1-650X-XXB9). This is the one that's M12II. Not to be confused with the non-modular 650W bronze unit.

The problem is XFX updating power supplies and calling new ones by the same names as the original. The original Black Editions were M12D (80 plus silver, modular), but the current Black Editions are KM3 (80 plus gold, fully modular). Except that now they don't seem to be calling them Black Editions anymore?

I don't know what's up with calling stuff Core and Pro either. They have double branding.


----------



## Tator Tot

For the Sanity of everyone in this thread; stop trying to understand XFX's branding as it's changed 3 times since they started with PSUs.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Not sure. Maybe.
> Here I was talking about the original XFX XXX 650W bronze that is discontinued (which is modular; P1-650X-NLG9 or P1-650X-CAH9). This is the one that's modified M12.
> Here I was talking about the currently available XFX XXX 650W bronze (which is also modular; P1-650X-XXB9). This is the one that's M12II. Not to be confused with the non-modular 650W bronze unit.
> 
> The problem is XFX updating power supplies and calling new ones by the same names as the original. The original Black Editions were M12D (80 plus silver, modular), but the current Black Editions are KM3 (80 plus gold, fully modular). Except that now they don't seem to be calling them Black Editions anymore?
> 
> I don't know what's up with calling stuff Core and Pro either. They have double branding.


Yeah, I was just going to say, my head is about to explode.  It's almost like trying to divide by 0.


----------



## shilka

Jonnyguru reviews the Cooler Master V700

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=360


----------



## Geran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> That's why I asked. I mean, the 450W SeaSonic G Series should be ok for this.


Hi TwoCables,

I want to think you for your help with selecting my server power supply. It works great and is barely audible which the girlfriend loves. I was wondering if you could help me again...

My friend wants me to build him a sim racing computer similar to mine except he wants to use the new AMD video cards. Based on that I pieced together this build and can't decide which semi-modular PSU under $85 to use with it. I was thinking a Seasonic 550w one but I wanted someone's opinion that is more knowledgeable on the PSU subject.

This is the build:

Core i5-4570
ASRock H81M-HDS
Crucial BLS2KIT4G3D1609DS1S00
GIGABYTE GV-R928XOC-3GD
Kingston SV300S37A/120G
Seagate ST1000DM003
DIYPC Alpha-DB6
COOLER MASTER RR-212E-20PK-R2
ASUS Xonar DGX

Thanks again for y'all's help. I really do appreciate it.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geran*
> 
> Hi TwoCables,
> 
> I want to think you for your help with selecting my server power supply. It works great and is barely audible which the girlfriend loves. I was wondering if you could help me again...
> 
> My friend wants me to build him a sim racing computer similar to mine except he wants to use the new AMD video cards. Based on that I pieced together this build and can't decide which semi-modular PSU under $85 to use with it. I was thinking a Seasonic 550w one but I wanted someone's opinion that is more knowledgeable on the PSU subject.
> 
> This is the build:
> 
> Core i5-4570
> ASRock H81M-HDS
> Crucial BLS2KIT4G3D1609DS1S00
> GIGABYTE GV-R928XOC-3GD
> Kingston SV300S37A/120G
> Seagate ST1000DM003
> DIYPC Alpha-DB6
> COOLER MASTER RR-212E-20PK-R2
> ASUS Xonar DGX
> 
> Thanks again for y'all's help. I really do appreciate it.


You're welcome!

This build will probably never consume any more than 350-375W while gaming, so a good 450W PSU would be enough.

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/asus_radeon_r9_280x_top_review,8.html

With one of these 280X's under full load, their PSU pulled 352W from the wall outlet. Their CPU was idling, so I have to add up to 84W for the i5-4570. Adding that to the 352W comes out to be 436W. So, if the PSU were 90% efficient while pulling 436W from the wall outlet, then that would mean the computer is pulling 392W from the PSU. The gaming power draw will be even less, so that's where the 350-375W estimation comes in. So, having a good 450W PSU would maximize the computer's average efficiency.


----------



## Geran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> You're welcome!
> 
> This build will probably never consume any more than 350-375W while gaming, so a good 450W PSU would be enough.
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/asus_radeon_r9_280x_top_review,8.html
> 
> With one of these 280X's under full load, their PSU pulled 352W from the wall outlet. Their CPU was idling, so I have to add up to 84W for the i5-4570. Adding that to the 352W comes out to be 436W. So, if the PSU were 90% efficient while pulling 436W from the wall outlet, then that would mean the computer is pulling 392W from the PSU. The gaming power draw will be even less, so that's where the 350-375W estimation comes in. So, having a good 450W PSU would maximize the computer's average efficiency.


Something like this then?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151124


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geran*
> 
> Something like this then?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151124


Yeah, that would work. It has free shipping from Amazon.com:

http://www.amazon.com/Seasonic-SSR-450RM-450-Watt-certified-Supply/dp/B00918MQ8G


----------



## Geran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Yeah, that would work. It has free shipping from Amazon.com:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Seasonic-SSR-450RM-450-Watt-certified-Supply/dp/B00918MQ8G


Amazon is my go to place to buy things especially with Prime shipping. Newegg is just easier to search on my phone lol


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geran*
> 
> Amazon is my go to place to buy things especially with Prime shipping. Newegg is just easier to search on my phone lol


Yeah, they also have better product pages and photos!


----------



## Geran

So knowing that a good quality 450w unit works for the 280x, how come companies recommend higher units instead of more quality units?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geran*
> 
> So knowing that a good quality 450w unit works for the 280x, how come companies recommend higher units instead of more quality units?


PSU requirements for video cards are for peak-rated PSUs. The good quality-made PSUs that we like are continuous-rated.

Take a 600W peak-rated PSU for example. Its +12V capacity could be as low as 432W, or 36A. The +12V capacity of the 450W SeaSonic G Series is 444W, or 37A. I would say that it's in AMD's and NVIDIA's best interest to only state requirements based on peak-rated PSUs. That way, they can focus on doing what they do best.


----------



## shilka

Jonnyguru reviews the Thermaltake Toughpower DPS 850

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=362

Overall my take on this is mixed

On the minus side i think its another silly gimicky PSU becuse of the software which as always dont give you 100% accurate numbers

And whats up with the voltage regulation on the 5.5v rail really 1.8% when the 12v rail is at 0.2% and the 3.3v rail does 0.3%

And what is up with that ATX/EPS cable i have never seen anyone do the 8 pin and 24 pin ON ONE CABLE

Looks ridiculous and something you did in 2006 or earlier

I also think the fan grill is butt ugly

Its also overpriced

On the plus side its does 80 gold with no problem and then some

Average voltage regulation is 0.8% now the 12v is damm good even better then the Antec High Current Pro Platinum

Same with the 3.3v rail not as good as the HCP Platinum but pretty close

Ripple is also good with 10mv on the 3.3v rail 20mv for the 5.5v rail and 25mv for the 12v rail

Soldering is also very good not sloppy at all

All caps are either Panasonic or Nippon Chemi-Con

Overall i am impressed if we forget the software part and the price at 200$ which is just too high

Now this will go on the list later right?


----------



## Tator Tot

The list is going to be changed so it only recommend units from 2006 made by PC Power & Cooling.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> The list is going to be changed so it only recommend units from 2006 made by PC Power & Cooling.


At least the EVGA NEX will no longer be there


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> At least the EVGA NEX will no longer be there


The NEX 1500 for it's flaws isn't a terrible unit. Just under performing, and low in the value department because of it's high price tag. Though that dropped when they also lowered the warranty.

Really, the worst units on the list are the FSP Aurum/Aurum CM based units and they're not even that bad. The Aurum S (single 12v rail and slight updates) are actually some good value in many countries because of their low price point (~$50 USD for 80+ Gold 500w)


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> The NEX 1500 for it's flaws isn't a terrible unit. Just under performing, and low in the value department because of it's high price tag. Though that dropped when they also lowered the warranty.
> 
> Really, the worst units on the list are the FSP Aurum/Aurum CM based units and they're not even that bad. The Aurum S (single 12v rail and slight updates) are actually some good value in many countries because of their low price point (~$50 USD for 80+ Gold 500w)


It was a joke in respone to your joke

No its not bad its as you said just overpriced

I hope the HighPower Astro PT makes it to the list as well

I know the NZXT HALE 82 V2 and the new OCZ Fatal1ty wont make it


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> It was a joke in respone to your joke
> 
> No its not bad its as you said just overpriced
> 
> I hope the HighPower Astro PT makes it to the list as well
> 
> I know the NZXT HALE 82 V2 and the new OCZ Fatal1ty wont make it


I'd consider either of those Sirfa units if they were cheap (like $50 base price for the 500/550w models.) Astro PT & GD would definitely make it.

The EVGA is actually $350 USD now (vs the old $499 price tag), which isn't a bad value when you consider the feature-set. Though the Lepa G1600 still kills it in the value department being $300 USD and performing better electrically.


----------



## shilka

Whats your take on this new so called digtal PSU from Thermaltake?

Digtal my foot a USB link cable to your motherboard does not make it digtal

Same with the HighPower Astro PT it was also claimed to be digtal


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Whats your take on this new so called digtal PSU from Thermaltake?


Solid unit, digital stuff is mostly marketing fluff but it's better than other bollux like "Single Rail Best Rail" & "Efficiency = Top performance."

Honestly, if these companies can develop the tech a bit more and get it down to a 2% accuracy range I'd be happy with it being included with mod Mid-to-High End units as it would really give folks a wake-up call about their actual power usage.

Really the only problem with these new power supplies that offer some form of digital monitoring is that they're not as accurate as they should be; but that's been the same problem since Thortech first did it on their Thunderbolt Plus unit.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Solid unit, digital stuff is mostly marketing fluff but it's better than other bollux like "Single Rail Best Rail" & "Efficiency = Top performance."
> 
> Honestly, if these companies can develop the tech a bit more and get it down to a 2% accuracy range I'd be happy with it being included with mod Mid-to-High End units as it would really give folks a wake-up call about their actual power usage.
> 
> Really the only problem with these new power supplies that offer some form of digital monitoring is that they're not as accurate as they should be; but that's been the same problem since Thortech first did it on their Thunderbolt Plus unit.


I remember TTL did a review on one of those and he messed something up so his results was out in the woods

He called it one of worst PSU´s ever made and thats not really fair as its not great no but its anywhere near bad

Have seen much worse then the Thortech units


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I remember TTL did a review on one of those and he messed something up so his results was out in the words
> 
> He called it one of worst PSU´s ever made and thats not really fair as its not great no but its anywhere near bad
> 
> Have seen much worse then the Thortech units


OC3D & TTL are awful, they've messed up many reviews in the past that it's pretty disgraceful. TTL's following on youtube is even worse, because the hoards will listen to his misguided words.

They also called the NZXT Hale 90 1000w awful dreck before they realized that they over-loaded the 3.3v & 5v rail by 20A (combined) and underloaded the 12v rail and yet the unit still survived while keeping everything in spec. Which impressive in and of itself.

I don't remember the exact load pattern at the time, but they were pulling just over 200w from both rails when they're rated at 120w only.


----------



## Pebruska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> OC3D & TTL are awful, they've messed up many reviews in the past that it's pretty disgraceful. TTL's following on youtube is even worse, because the hoards will listen to his misguided words.
> 
> They also called the NZXT Hale 90 1000w awful dreck before they realized that they over-loaded the 3.3v & 5v rail by 20A (combined) and underloaded the 12v rail and yet the unit still survived while keeping everything in spec. Which impressive in and of itself.
> 
> I don't remember the exact load pattern at the time, but they were pulling just over 200w from both rails when they're rated at 120w only.


So because he's not the best at making proper in depth PSU reviews, he and his channel are all rubbish? Okay.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pebruska*
> 
> So because he's not the best at making proper in depth PSU reviews, he and his channel are all rubbish? Okay.


Not just PSU, and it's not just him.

TTL doesn't do PSU reviews he just recites the findings without any rooted understanding in electronics. OC3D has another guy who does the reviews for PSUs and his name is James something.

Either way, the problem is the lack of quality or fact checking. Only in the subject of this thread are their mistakes limited to power supply reviews but the lack of professionalism in general is what makes the reviews rubbish.

Do yourself & the industry a favor and read reviews from better sources like PC Perspective, Anandtech, TechPowerUP! along with others.


----------



## Pebruska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Not just PSU, and it's not just him.
> 
> TTL doesn't do PSU reviews he just recites the findings without any rooted understanding in electronics. OC3D has another guy who does the reviews for PSUs and his name is James something.
> 
> Either way, the problem is the lack of quality or fact checking. Only in the subject of this thread are their mistakes limited to power supply reviews but the lack of professionalism in general is what makes the reviews rubbish.
> 
> Do yourself & the industry a favor and read reviews from better sources like PC Perspective, Anandtech, TechPowerUP! along with others.


I do, I do. Actually the "lack of professionalism" is one of the reasons i watch those videos, i doesn't have to be always all proper with correct terms for stuff and such.


----------



## mikeaj

The issue is with substance, not style.

If you say you're there for the latter and not the former, then make sure to ignore the "technical" content and conclusions when watching.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pebruska*
> 
> I do, I do. Actually the "lack of professionalism" is one of the reasons i watch those videos, i doesn't have to be always all proper with correct terms for stuff and such.


It's not about terms, it's about inaccurate content.

As I stated in the NZXT example; they're lucky they made such an error on such a well designed & well built unit. Otherwise they could have blown the unit and done extensive damage to their testing equipment.

You can ask the folks at JonnyGuru & Hardware Secrets which also use the SM-268 load testers, when bad units blow they more often than not damage those load testers or their power meters which can mean at least a $200 repair bill and no PSU to even make up costs with.


----------



## shilka

After i joined OCN and learned just a little from you guys i stoped watching TTL´s PSU reviews

He does some thing right but he also does a lot of things wrong

If he does not know what he is talking about then dont talk about it

He should be talking about things he does know about


----------



## Pebruska

I'm not sure anymore if we're talking about psu reviews or all oc3d reviews and videos, so maybe i should stop. (i know there's some inaccurate information, but is it really a lot?)


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pebruska*
> 
> I'm not sure anymore if we're talking about psu reviews or all oc3d reviews and videos, so maybe i should stop. (i know there's some inaccurate information, but is it really a lot?)


He does get things wrong but so does all the others

What turns me down from his videos is he talks and he talks but its just words coming out of his mouth he is not really saying anything

I call him the man that can talk with saying anything

And some of his videos are ridiculous his 900D case review was 90 min long for gods sake

I like Elric Phares or Linus more or even Logan from the Tek despite many hate him

And yes all 3 can and have made mistakes as well


----------



## Pebruska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> He does get things wrong but so does all the others
> 
> What turns me down from his videos is he talks and he talks but its just words coming out of his mouth he is not really saying anything
> 
> I call him the man that can talk with saying anything
> 
> And some of his videos are ridiculous his 900D case review was 90 min long for gods sake
> 
> I like Elric Phares or Linus more or even Logan from the Tek despite many hate him
> 
> And yes all 3 can and have made mistakes as well


Yeah, the lengths of the videos always go little overboard, still i find my self watching them for some reason.
What's wrong with Logan? Yeah, the reviews aren't anything special but The Tek and Inbox are awesome.
Anyway, i'm of to bed, Goodnight.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pebruska*
> 
> I'm not sure anymore if we're talking about psu reviews or all oc3d reviews and videos, so maybe i should stop. (i know there's some inaccurate information, but is it really a lot?)


In general, OC3D reviews have issues.

In the past they published rumors inside of reviews as if they were fact and caused misconceptions.


----------



## KingT

For me JonnyGuru and TechPowerUp PSU reviews are the best and those are the ones I usually read.

CHEERS..


----------



## fleetfeather

Was so close to pulling the trigger on a NZXT Hale90 v2 1000w yesterday... The value compared to the competition is unreal.

I just can't take the white colour scheme lol.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Was so close to pulling the trigger on a NZXT Hale90 v2 1000w yesterday... The value compared to the competition is unreal.
> 
> I just can't take the white colour scheme lol.


Get then EVGA SuperNova G2 or P2 then think they are cheaper and they are a little bit better

On another note EVGA has confirmed that there will be an 850 watts G2


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Get then EVGA SuperNova G2 or P2 then think they are cheaper and they are a little bit better
> 
> On another note EVGA has confirmed that there will be an 850 watts G2


Supernova's and non-existent here in Australia, and Amazon is not willing to ship them internationally









The cheapest Cooler Master v1000 I can find in Australia is $250. The Antec HCP-1000 is $300+. I'm considering grabbing a Corsair AX860i for $200 since its on sale at Amazon, but I'm not sure how well it will hold voltage-overclocked GTX 780 Classified's in SLI


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Supernova's and non-existent here in Australia, and Amazon is not willing to ship them internationally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cheapest Cooler Master v1000 I can find in Australia is $250. The Antec HCP-1000 is $300+. I'm considering grabbing a Corsair AX860i for $200 since its on sale at Amazon, but I'm not sure how well it will hold voltage-overclocked GTX 780 Classified's in SLI


First off no its a waste of money and second no its not enough if you want to overvolt


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> First off no its a waste of money and second no its not enough if you want to overvolt


Ahh ok, back to the drawing board.


----------



## shilka

Whats wrong with the V1000?


----------



## fleetfeather

nothing really, just hard to track one down. what platform are they based on?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> nothing really, just hard to track one down. what platform are they based on?


Seasonic KM3 but without as much coil whine

mwave.com.au have the V700 and V850 cant you ask them to bring a V1000 home for you?


----------



## fleetfeather

ahh yep, nice. Yeah i'll ask them and see what happens.


----------



## TwoCables

I have a friend of a friend who is overclocking his CPU to 4.5 GHz with this PSU powering his system:

Thermaltake Smart SE 630

Should we be worried at all?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I have a friend of a friend who is overclocking his CPU to 4.5 GHz with this PSU powering his system:
> 
> Thermaltake Smart SE 630
> 
> Should we be worried at all?


Depends on the other components and what the CPU is but I'll say no because the Smart SE is actually a good unit.

Good voltage regulation (3%), over 780W peak DC power output, 80+ efficiency even when overloaded (typical efficiency will be around 84%), fairly quiet fan, ripple is mediocre but is below 50 mV under typical loads... so yeah it's pretty good









Also, thanks for bringing my attention to the Tune-bot, looks pretty awesome!


----------



## shilka

The non modular version of the SMART is the the usual stuff from HEC

The semi modular are CWT made other then the 1000 and 1200 which are HighPower

The non modular versions are HEC which should tell you how good they are

The semi modular are decent units with no major flaws


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> Depends on the other components and what the CPU is but I'll say no because the Smart SE is actually a good unit.
> 
> Good voltage regulation (3%), over 780W peak DC power output, 80+ efficiency even when overloaded (typical efficiency will be around 84%), fairly quiet fan, ripple is mediocre but is below 50 mV under typical loads... so yeah it's pretty good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, thanks for bringing my attention to the Tune-bot, looks pretty awesome!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The non modular version of the SMART is the the usual stuff from HEC
> 
> The semi modular are CWT made other then the 1000 and 1200 which are HighPower
> 
> The non modular versions are HEC which should tell you how good they are
> 
> The semi modular are decent units with no major flaws


Whew. Thanks, guys!


----------



## shilka

Just saw some of the new Lepa units are made by OEM called Yue-Lin Electrical Technology

Thats a new one have never seen or heard of them before?

Are they new or some sever grade PSU OEM that have gone mainstream?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Just saw some of the new Lepa units are made by OEM called Yue-Lin Electrical Technology
> 
> Thats a new one have never seen or heard of them before?
> 
> Are they new or some sever grade PSU OEM that have gone mainstream?


Never seen or heard of any of their products before, even in the server PSU market.

Maybe they're ditching Enermax as their high end PSU manufacturer which would be a shame. We'll just have to see how good these new units are...


----------



## shilka

The MaxBron series as well as the MaxGold series are made by Yue-Lin Electrical Technology

I dont know about you but that name just seems terrible for a OEM


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The MaxBron series as well as the MaxGold series are made by Yue-Lin Electrical Technology
> 
> I dont know about you but that name just seems terrible for a OEM


The MX F1 sounds like it could be fun... an uncertified 600W PSU costing only $49, can someone say house fire?


----------



## shilka

I was thinking my next info thread would be Lepa

Not much else left to cover


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Just saw some of the new Lepa units are made by OEM called Yue-Lin Electrical Technology
> 
> Thats a new one have never seen or heard of them before?
> 
> Are they new or some sever grade PSU OEM that have gone mainstream?


Smaller chinese factory but no determination on quality.

The MX-F1 units are from CWT if they end in MA, not sure about the units that end in SB (e.g. N500-SB vs N550-MA.)

As for Yue-Lin directly; they did do some Apevia units in the past, like the 420w & 500w units that came with their X-Qpack cases. Though I would blame Apevia more than Yue-Lin for that, as they over-rated basic (& old) half-bridge designs from the past.

You can see Apevia doing a similar thing with their Warlock 900w units which could have been a good 800w unit had it not been over-rated & mislabeled.

I wouldn't suspect these MaxBron & MaxGold units to be amazing but if they line-up in performance with units like the Corsair CX series & FSP Aurum line I wouldn't be surprised.

Especially since it's getting very simple to design decent performing and inexpensive units which can hit those efficiency levels rather regularly.

Likewise, we've seen other OEMs in the past who were known for dreck to output some good units. Like the OEM Solytech who managed to make the (at the time) well performing & competitive SL-8600EPS designs. Later as well, managed to come up with some interesting designs that just never made it westward.


----------



## shilka

I dont really care who makes it as long as its good

Even HEC can make good units they just dont get asked to make anything thats really good

The HEC Cougar GX and GX2 are alright and so is that gold rated PSU they made for Aerocool

Cant recall the name of that one


Spoiler: GX II review



Summary

In one of the more dramatic test sessions I can remember, the Cougar GX G800 has come in and done almost a complete about-face. I was not expecting the level of sheer mediocrity I saw in the cold tests in the first place, let alone what happened when I got those connector pins tightened up. In one move, this unit went from sucktastic to superb. What we have here is a very good platform, provided it comes attached to reliable connectors.

The Good:

very good regulation
semi-modular
very good 12V and 5V ripple suppression
modular cables sleeved in a very durable flat plastic sheath

The Bad:

my sample had connector pin looseness issues leading to abysmal voltage regulation in cold testing
3.3V ripple suppression only adequate for the job

The Mediocre:

start running now, and maybe you'll reach the end of that hardwired CPU cable chain by sometime next week
only two Japanese capacitors in the whole unit, despite being used as a marketing point


----------



## Tator Tot

The GT1050SG probably.

HEC's also done good budget units for BeQuiet (PurePower L8s) & EVGA (500B & 600B.) Like wise we saw companies like Andyson which have produced overpriced & mediocre units for the past few years pump out some solid designs with BFG in the past.

It all just depends on who is in charge and what they're actually looking for most of the time.

Some companies out there have great R&D departments but they go underutilized because no one wants to pay that premium.


----------



## Geran

Requirements:

Fully Modular
Single or Dual 12V Rails

_*The system below will be watercooled by a custom setup with 2 Swiftech MCP655 pumps
*_*CPU:* Intel Core i7-4820K 3.7GHz Quad-Core Processor ($269.99 @ Microcenter)
*Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-X79-UP4 ATX LGA2011 Motherboard ($224.99 @ Microcenter)
*Memory:* G.Skill Trident X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-2133 Memory ($169.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 EVO 250GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($171.99 @ Amazon)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 EVO 250GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($171.99 @ Amazon)
*Storage:* Toshiba 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($89.99 @ B&H)
*Storage:* Toshiba 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($89.99 @ B&H)
*Video Card (Overclocked/Overvolted):* PowerColor Radeon R9 290 4GB Video Card (4-Way CrossFire) ($404.98 @ SuperBiiz)
*Video Card (Overclocked/Overvolted):* PowerColor Radeon R9 290 4GB Video Card (4-Way CrossFire) ($404.98 @ SuperBiiz)
*Video Card (Overclocked/Overvolted):* PowerColor Radeon R9 290 4GB Video Card (4-Way CrossFire) ($404.98 @ SuperBiiz)
*Video Card (Overclocked/Overvolted):* PowerColor Radeon R9 290 4GB Video Card (4-Way CrossFire) ($404.98 @ SuperBiiz)
*Case Fan:* Scythe Gentle Typhoon 57.7 CFM 120mm Fan ($18.19 @ SuperBiiz)
*Case Fan:* Scythe Gentle Typhoon 57.7 CFM 120mm Fan ($18.19 @ SuperBiiz)
*Case Fan:* Scythe Gentle Typhoon 57.7 CFM 120mm Fan ($18.19 @ SuperBiiz)
*Case Fan:* Scythe Gentle Typhoon 57.7 CFM 120mm Fan ($18.19 @ SuperBiiz)
*Case Fan:* Scythe Gentle Typhoon 57.7 CFM 120mm Fan ($18.19 @ SuperBiiz)
*Case Fan:* Scythe Gentle Typhoon 57.7 CFM 120mm Fan ($18.19 @ SuperBiiz)
*Case Fan:* Scythe Gentle Typhoon 57.7 CFM 120mm Fan ($18.19 @ SuperBiiz)
*Case Fan:* Scythe Gentle Typhoon 57.7 CFM 120mm Fan ($18.19 @ SuperBiiz)
*Case Fan:* Scythe Gentle Typhoon 57.7 CFM 120mm Fan ($18.19 @ SuperBiiz)
*Case Fan:* Scythe Gentle Typhoon 57.7 CFM 120mm Fan ($18.19 @ SuperBiiz)
*Case Fan:* Scythe Gentle Typhoon 57.7 CFM 120mm Fan ($18.19 @ SuperBiiz)
*Case Fan:* Scythe Gentle Typhoon 57.7 CFM 120mm Fan ($18.19 @ SuperBiiz)
*Case Fan:* Scythe Gentle Typhoon 57.7 CFM 120mm Fan ($18.19 @ SuperBiiz)
*Case Fan:* Scythe Gentle Typhoon 57.7 CFM 120mm Fan ($18.19 @ SuperBiiz)
*Case Fan:* Scythe Gentle Typhoon 57.7 CFM 120mm Fan ($18.19 @ SuperBiiz)
*Case Fan:* Scythe Gentle Typhoon 57.7 CFM 120mm Fan ($18.19 @ SuperBiiz)
*Case Fan:* Scythe Gentle Typhoon 57.7 CFM 120mm Fan ($18.19 @ SuperBiiz)
*Case Fan:* Scythe Gentle Typhoon 57.7 CFM 120mm Fan ($18.19 @ SuperBiiz)
*Case Fan:* Scythe Gentle Typhoon 57.7 CFM 120mm Fan ($18.19 @ SuperBiiz)
*Case Fan:* Scythe Gentle Typhoon 57.7 CFM 120mm Fan ($18.19 @ SuperBiiz)


----------



## shilka

EVGA SuperNova G2 1300 watts

Unless you want to overvolt those cards


----------



## Geran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> EVGA SuperNova G2 1300 watts
> 
> Unless you want to overvolt those cards


Updated the post to included overclock/overvolt









Thanks for the reminder


----------



## shilka

How about the Lepa G 1600 watts

Or the new Lepa P 1700 watts


----------



## Geran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> How about the Lepa G 1600 watts
> 
> Or the new Lepa P 1700 watts


Is it okay that it has 6 12V rails?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geran*
> 
> Is it okay that it has 6 12V rails?


Its a multi rail PSU

All you need to keep in mind is to spread out yor hardware on all the rails

If you dont you could overload a rail and the PSU will shut off


----------



## Geran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Its a multi rail PSU
> 
> All you need to keep in mind is to spread out yor hardware on all the rails
> 
> If you dont you could overload a rail and the PSU will shut off


Thanks mate! Just checking on if that was the case...it seems like each 30A rail and handle a single 290 which is good









Thanks you for help!


----------



## itzhoovEr

Wouldnt doubt if you have to use two psu's if your going to overclock/overvolt.


----------



## Original Sin

He should be alright with a Lepa G 1600.









Personally, I'd consider the HCP 1300 Platinum for such a build, has OCP trip points set fairly loose (at 65A) and still does Gold and 0.5% regulation at ~1600W DC draw.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Original Sin*
> 
> He should be alright with a Lepa G 1600.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I'd consider the HCP 1300 Platinum for such a build, has OCP trip points set fairly loose (at 65A) and still does Gold and 0.5% regulation at ~1600W DC draw.


Hey its been a while how have you been?


----------



## Original Sin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Hey its been a while how have you been?


Hey,

It's been a while indeed.








I'm alright, somewhat out of the loop, trying to catch up with the latest releases, reviews, etc.









And how are you? I see you're still very much interested and involved with this.


----------



## eXXon

Very good to see you again on OCN Original Sin







, hope the world has been treating you fairly these days.


----------



## Anoxy

Moving my PSU inquiries out of the 780 thread...

Shilka, you recommended that EVGA PSU. Would the Seasonic 1250XM Gold be a sufficient alternative?


----------



## Geran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzhoovEr*
> 
> Wouldnt doubt if you have to use two psu's if your going to overclock/overvolt.


why do you say that?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Original Sin*
> 
> He should be alright with a Lepa G 1600.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I'd consider the HCP 1300 Platinum for such a build, has OCP trip points set fairly loose (at 65A) and still does Gold and 0.5% regulation at ~1600W DC draw.


You would pick a 1300w Platinum unit over a 1600-1700 Gold unit? How can the HCP 1300 handle ~1600 DC draw?


----------



## Original Sin

Hi eXXon! And thanks!

(Providetial) Fairness is an interesting wish (hope) to offer someone.







I suppose it did ... if such a thing can even be conceived. In return I wish you _grace_... I've been told it's wonderful.


----------



## Original Sin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geran*
> 
> You would pick a 1300w Platinum unit over a 1600-1700 Gold unit? How can the HCP 1300 handle ~1600 DC draw?


In this case I would (your system would not be running for extended periods of time at levels exceeding ~1250W).
As for how the HCP 1300 can handle 1.6KW DC loads, I'm not sure what kind of explanation you expect. Circuit dissection and component analysis? Or maybe a test to showcase it?








The simple answer would sound like this: it's thoroughly over-engineered and overbuilt, and, like its predecessor, it overloads beautifully, performing better at 20-30% overload than all its competitors (at that output level) do while in spec.









You can see a review here, it's in Koren but don't panic, graphs are self-explanatory and you can use Google Translate to decipher the text. You can see the unit there drawing 1800W+ from the wall while delivering close to 1600W DC, all this while keeping all 12V rails at 0.5% (or lower) deviation from standby value.


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Original Sin*
> 
> Hi eXXon! And thanks!
> 
> (Providetial) Fairness is an interesting wish (hope) to offer someone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose it did ... if such a thing can even be conceived. In return I wish you _grace_... I've been told it's wonderful.


Lol, I meant it with all what it entails (Health, happiness, family...etc).

From my short experience, great individuals are often treated unfairly (personal & business wise), so here's hoping you're fortunate enough to break that rule


----------



## eBombzor

Hey guys is this PSU good?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371072

It's on sale right now and I love Antec but there are zero reviews online so I'm a little nervous.

Is there a better PSU for the price? I'm going to run a 780 soon so I'm upgrading my PSU.


----------



## Original Sin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> Lol, I meant it with all what it entails (Health, happiness, family...etc).
> 
> From my short experience, great individuals are often treated unfairly (personal & business wise), so here's hoping you're fortunate enough to break that rule


I think your experience is as valuable as any other and your conclusion quite evoking. However, I'm not sure it applies to me. You are far too kind, thanks for that!


----------



## DF is BUSY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Hey guys is this PSU good?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371072
> 
> It's on sale right now and I love Antec but there are zero reviews online so I'm a little nervous.
> 
> Is there a better PSU for the price? I'm going to run a 780 soon so I'm upgrading my PSU.


http://www.antec.com/product.php?id=706681&fid=5022117&lan=nz

its a double 12v rail where i believe most guys like a single rail


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Original Sin*
> 
> I think your experience is as valuable as any other and your conclusion quite evoking. However, I'm not sure it applies to me. You are far too kind, thanks for that!


You're welcome mate.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> http://www.antec.com/product.php?id=706681&fid=5022117&lan=nz
> 
> its a double 12v rail where i believe most guys like a single rail


Have a look here:
Single Rail vs. Multi Rail

In short, Rail is a trip point that shuts off power when it's limit is reached. Has nothing to do with the quality of the PSU.
It could be argued that a well designed multi-rail PSU is safer than a single-rail one (in high wattage PSUs at least).


----------



## eBombzor

Ok if rails don't matter which PSU should I get for the money:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371072

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=17-151-137&SortField=1&SummaryType=0&Pagesize=100&PurchaseMark=&SelectedRating=-1&VideoOnlyMark=False&VendorMark=&IsFeedbackTab=true&Keywords=%28keywords%29#scrollFullInfo

The Antec is around $75 with rebate + tax

Seasonic is $105 with tax + shipping


----------



## Anoxy

I don't see the original Corsair AX1200 non-i version in the recommendations, yet it seems to get good reviews. Is it a good choice?

Also curious why you guys consistently bash the AX1200i? If it were priced at ~$220 would people recommend it more? JohnnyGuru gave it a great review, and if you don't use the silly Link software, why does it matter if it "sucks"?

inb4 flextronics hate


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Original Sin*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> It's been a while indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm alright, somewhat out of the loop, trying to catch up with the latest releases, reviews, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And how are you? I see you're still very much interested and involved with this.


Been busy

http://www.overclock.net/t/1431929/psu-index-thread
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Hey guys is this PSU good?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371072
> 
> It's on sale right now and I love Antec but there are zero reviews online so I'm a little nervous.
> 
> Is there a better PSU for the price? I'm going to run a 780 soon so I'm upgrading my PSU.


I belive it is based on the Seasonic S12G but Seasonic cant confirm that NDA and all that
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> I don't see the original Corsair AX1200 non-i version in the recommendations, yet it seems to get good reviews. Is it a good choice?
> 
> Also curious why you guys consistently bash the AX1200i? If it were priced at ~$220 would people recommend it more? JohnnyGuru gave it a great review, and if you don't use the silly Link software, why does it matter if it "sucks"?
> 
> inb4 flextronics hate


Bang for buck the EVGA is hard to beat

If you want to spend that much on a PSU i would get the Antec High Current Pro Platinum 1300 watts

It is multi 12v rail just keep that in mind


----------



## Geran

Requirements:

Semi-Modular
Single +12V Rail
Under $100 After Rebate/Promo
*Girlfriend's Computer







*
*CPU:* Intel Core i5-3570K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor ($158.98 @ Microcenter)
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H80i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($79.99 @ Newegg)
*Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-B75M-HD3 Micro ATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($69.98 @ SuperBiiz)
*Memory:* G.Skill Value 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($134.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* OCZ Vertex 3 Series - MAX IOPS Edition 120GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($209.99 @ Amazon)
*Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($59.94 @ Amazon)
*Video Card:* XFX Radeon R9 290 4GB Video Card ($405.91 @ Newegg)
*Wireless Network Adapter:* TP-Link TL-WDN4800 802.11a/b/g/n PCI-Express x1 Wi-Fi Adapter ($42.38 @ Microcenter)

Guru3D says that their total system pulls 372W from the wall on a six-core CPU and more RAM.


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geran*
> 
> Requirements:
> 
> Semi-Modular
> Single +12V Rail
> Under $100 After Rebate/Promo
> *Girlfriend's Computer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *CPU:* Intel Core i5-3570K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor ($158.98 @ Microcenter)
> *CPU Cooler:* Corsair H80i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($79.99 @ Newegg)
> *Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-B75M-HD3 Micro ATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($69.98 @ SuperBiiz)
> *Memory:* G.Skill Value 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($134.99 @ Newegg)
> *Storage:* OCZ Vertex 3 Series - MAX IOPS Edition 120GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($209.99 @ Amazon)
> *Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($59.94 @ Amazon)
> *Video Card:* XFX Radeon R9 290 4GB Video Card ($405.91 @ Newegg)
> *Wireless Network Adapter:* TP-Link TL-WDN4800 802.11a/b/g/n PCI-Express x1 Wi-Fi Adapter ($42.38 @ Microcenter)
> 
> Guru3D says that their total system pulls 372W from the wall on a six-core CPU and more RAM.


A few notes:
- Mobo (B75 chipset) will not allow OC'ing. Get a none-K CPU or a Z77 chipset. (Asrock Z77 Extreme 4 or Gigabyte UD3H can be found for cheap).
- 120GB MAX IOPS is way overpriced. A 240GB Sammy 830 or 840Pro can be had for almost the same price (or any other 240GB SSD for that matter).
- Look for a 500w unit on the front page that is on sale. Most of them will cost below 100$.


----------



## Geran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> A few notes:
> - Mobo (B75 chipset) will not allow OC'ing. Get a none-K CPU or a Z77 chipset. (Asrock Z77 Extreme 4 or Gigabyte UD3H can be found for cheap).
> - 120GB MAX IOPS is way overpriced. A 240GB Sammy 830 or 840Pro can be had for almost the same price (or any other 240GB SSD for that matter).
> - Look for a 500w unit on the front page that is on sale. Most of them will cost below 100$.


Thanks for the suggestions...unfortunately this computer is already built and I am just adding in a video card and replacing the current PSU with a better one.

This is the current power supply in her computer that she built herself: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817182074


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geran*
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions...unfortunately this computer is already built and I am just adding in a video card and replacing the current PSU with a better one.
> 
> This is the current power supply in her computer that she built herself: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817182074


This Capstone 550M is for 65$ AR which is very decent for the price.


----------



## shilka

How about a more fancy unit?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817250011

Otherwise i would go for either the Capstone or the Seasoinc G which is a little better


----------



## DF is BUSY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Ok if rails don't matter which PSU should I get for the money:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371072
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=17-151-137&SortField=1&SummaryType=0&Pagesize=100&PurchaseMark=&SelectedRating=-1&VideoOnlyMark=False&VendorMark=&IsFeedbackTab=true&Keywords=%28keywords%29#scrollFullInfo
> 
> The Antec is around $75 with rebate + tax
> 
> Seasonic is $105 with tax + shipping


honestly, get whatever hits your wallet softer; they both look pretty good to me


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geran*
> 
> Requirements:
> 
> Semi-Modular
> Single +12V Rail
> Under $100 After Rebate/Promo
> *Girlfriend's Computer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *CPU:* Intel Core i5-3570K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor ($158.98 @ Microcenter)
> *CPU Cooler:* Corsair H80i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($79.99 @ Newegg)
> *Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-B75M-HD3 Micro ATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($69.98 @ SuperBiiz)
> *Memory:* G.Skill Value 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($134.99 @ Newegg)
> *Storage:* OCZ Vertex 3 Series - MAX IOPS Edition 120GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($209.99 @ Amazon)
> *Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($59.94 @ Amazon)
> *Video Card:* XFX Radeon R9 290 4GB Video Card ($405.91 @ Newegg)
> *Wireless Network Adapter:* TP-Link TL-WDN4800 802.11a/b/g/n PCI-Express x1 Wi-Fi Adapter ($42.38 @ Microcenter)
> 
> Guru3D says that their total system pulls 372W from the wall on a six-core CPU and more RAM.


The 372W power draw is with the CPU idling, but it's before factoring in efficiency. So, let's say that you add 100W for the CPU if you overclock it a little bit and have the CPU and the GPU under full load simultaneously. In that situation, the PSU would be pulling 472W from the wall outlet. This means that if the PSU is 90% efficient while pulling 472W from the wall, then the computer is pulling 424W from the PSU. The gaming power consumption will be even lower, never exceeding 400W. Therefore, a good 450W PSU would be plenty.


----------



## bigtonyman1138

about to build a new rig and I'm not really up to date on what the best PSU's and such are. I was suggested a Rosewill 750W 80 PLUS GOLD Certified Power Supply but that was a little while ago. Is there something out that is better in the 750w range that won't break the bank? It would be nice to be able to add an additional GPU down the road if I decided to upgrade as well. Thanks in advance.









Processor: i-5 4670k
Mobo: Asus MAXIMUS VI HERO
GPU: EVGA 780 ti


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigtonyman1138*
> 
> about to build a new rig and I'm not really up to date on what the best PSU's and such are. I was suggested a Rosewill 750W 80 PLUS GOLD Certified Power Supply but that was a little while ago. Is there something out that is better in the 750w range that won't break the bank? It would be nice to be able to add an additional GPU down the road if I decided to upgrade as well. Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Processor: i-5 4670k
> Mobo: Asus MAXIMUS VI HERO
> GPU: EVGA 780 ti


You dont 750 watts for a GTX 780 ti unless you overvolt it


----------



## bigtonyman1138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> You dont 750 watts for a GTX 780 ti unless you overvolt it


Yes I understand that. I would also like the ability to upgrade to a second 780 ti down the road if I so choose. That's why I want some overhead.


----------



## shilka

*


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigtonyman1138*
> 
> Yes I understand that. I would also like the ability to upgrade to a second 780 ti down the road if I so choose. That's why I want some overhead.


How about these two?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817104143
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817171079&Tpk=V850

The FSP is very underrated but it is overpriced a little bit even with what rebate

It very much compares to the Corsair AX850

The Cooler Master V850 is the same price a little better and fully modular but i have given you the choice


----------



## bigtonyman1138

thanks man I appreciate it. I think i'm gonna go with the cooler master since it is cheaper on amazon where I plan to buy parts.


----------



## Geran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> The 372W power draw is with the CPU idling, but it's before factoring in efficiency. So, let's say that you add 100W for the CPU if you overclock it a little bit and have the CPU and the GPU under full load simultaneously. In that situation, the PSU would be pulling 472W from the wall outlet. This means that if the PSU is 90% efficient while pulling 472W from the wall, then the computer is pulling 424W from the PSU. The gaming power consumption will be even lower, never exceeding 400W. Therefore, a good 450W PSU would be plenty.


Well...it seems like my 550w PSU from Rosewill (see eXXon post below) isn't enough for the R9 290. While the GF is playing BF4, after about 25mins of online play her computer restarts like it stressing the PSU and comes back. I don't know if the Rosewill can handle the 290 or what...should I be looking for a new PSU?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> This Capstone 550M is for 65$ AR which is very decent for the price.


----------



## eXXon

At stock clocks? Unless you got a lemon, the Capstone 550 should be more than enough for a 290.
How are the temps in general?


----------



## Geran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> At stock clocks? Unless you got a lemon, the Capstone 550 should be more than enough for a 290.
> How are the temps in general?


The 290 stays averages 85-90c which it can do for hours, the CPU stays around 56-58c and everything else is within normal ranges.

I've done two GPU stress test and two CPU stress test at the same time and it doesn't reboot but once she plays Battlefield 15-20mins later it reboots lol. I'm currently running another longer CPU stress test while I'm working today to see if it is the CPU or not.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TwoCables

Yeah, it must be the CPU overclock because the 550W Capstone should be way more than enough.


----------



## Geran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Yeah, it must be the CPU overclock because the 550W Capstone should be way more than enough.


CPU isn't overclocked...everything is running at stock clocks


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geran*
> 
> CPU isn't overclocked...everything is running at stock clocks


Stock? Blasphemy! 

Anyway, well now you got me thinking. I'm extremely short on time right now, but I should be able to get back to this in about 30 hours from now.


----------



## Geran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Stock? Blasphemy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, well now you got me thinking. I'm extremely short on time right now, but I should be able to get back to this in about 30 hours from now.


Yeah that does sound like blasphemy but unfortunately it is true. See attached photo...


----------



## Belial

I just had a Rosewill Capstone 450w blow out (or something). Was in a hotel, watching only a movie, suddenly stopped working. Nothing weird happened, nothing else broke, computer just shut up and wouldn't come back on.

When I turn on PC, PSU fan spins for a second then stops, and I can't get it to respin unless I totally unplug it or switch it off for a while (clearly to let it fully discharge). My mobo and GPU has some LEDs, like LEDs to let you know it has power, and they are on, and they appear to be the same brightness as always which is odd.

I went and tested the rails with a PSU, and the 12v, 5v, 3.3v rails all read ~0.xv when off. When it starts up with the fan spin, they will jump to their rated voltage and then fall down to 0. However, the 5vsb rail works perfectly fine. It's definitely the PSU though, I unplugged it from mobo, try to turn it on with the green line jumped and it won't stay on.

Anyways, going to RMA it, no sense in trying to repair it myself (though I'd love to take a crack at it... stupid warranty void sticker), but I'm quite shocked this capstone broke. It's on a friend's build, I had recommended to him that PSU in the first place, I've got the Capstone 750 in my own system (I literally got it cheaper than the 450w at sale price, newegg had a crazy deal for it).


----------



## Tator Tot

Sounds like something came through the line and the PSU took the blow.

Knowing how Hotel power is, that could be the case.

On the bright side, the unit most likely stopped your system from taking the hit.


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Sounds like something came through the line and the PSU took the blow.
> 
> Knowing how Hotel power is, that could be the case.
> 
> On the bright side, the unit most likely stopped your system from taking the hit.


Yea this definitely has to be the case. I doubt it was the unit. I also had the 450w capstone before I upgraded to a higher wattage PSU for the 780. Now it's just sitting in the box lol.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Between these PSU's at their price points or, $100 price point (including discount or MIR or whatever) which is the best buy?

- Corsair HX 750w at $90
- PC Power and Cooling 850w at $100
- EVGA SuperNova G 750w $100
- SPARKLE Magna GOLD 850w at $110
- your suggestion?

Just seeing some of these on sale at Newegg. My Capacity or Needs aside, I'm just interested which of these are the best buy at around this price point. They are all on the "good psu" list. Or If you know of something around $100 and 750w+, that is better I'm open to suggestion as well. It could be used in a mining rig, so the more pcie connections or capacity the better.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Between these PSU's at their price points or, $100 price point (including discount or MIR or whatever) which is the best buy?
> 
> - Corsair HX 750w at $90
> - PC Power and Cooling 850w at $100
> - EVGA SuperNova G 750w $100
> - PARKLE Magna GOLD 850w at $110
> - your suggestion?
> 
> Just seeing some of these on sale at Newegg. My Capacity or Needs aside, I'm just interested which of these are the best buy at around this price point. They are all on the "good psu" list. Or If you know of something around $100 and 750w+, that is better I'm open to suggestion as well. It could be used in a mining rig, so the more pcie connections or capacity the better.


Of those 4 the SPARKLE Magna GOLD 850w at $110

Worst one is the EVGA


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Between these PSU's at their price points or, $100 price point (including discount or MIR or whatever) which is the best buy?
> 
> - Corsair HX 750w at $90
> - PC Power and Cooling 850w at $100
> - EVGA SuperNova G 750w $100
> - SPARKLE Magna GOLD 850w at $110
> - your suggestion?
> 
> Just seeing some of these on sale at Newegg. My Capacity or Needs aside, I'm just interested which of these are the best buy at around this price point. They are all on the "good psu" list. Or If you know of something around $100 and 750w+, that is better I'm open to suggestion as well. It could be used in a mining rig, so the more pcie connections or capacity the better.
> 
> 
> 
> Of those 4 the SPARKLE Magna GOLD 850w at $110
> 
> Worst one is the EVGA
Click to expand...

Edit: Nevermind, the box says 5 years, Newegg specs say 1 year.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Hmm, the only issue I have with that one is 1 yr warranty for the Sparkle (according to NE). 7yr for the Corsair or PCPC, is it still worth it?


Its a rebrand of the FSP Aurum Pro which is a pretty good platform

The PC Power and Cooling MK III 850 watts is a rebranded Super Flower Golden Green so its main weakens is lose voltage regulation


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Hmm, the only issue I have with that one is 1 yr warranty for the Sparkle (according to NE). 7yr for the Corsair or PCPC, is it still worth it?
> 
> 
> 
> Its a rebrand of the FSP Aurum Pro which is a pretty good platform
> 
> The PC Power and Cooling MK III 850 watts is a rebranded Super Flower Golden Green so its main weakens is lose voltage regulation
Click to expand...

Thanks for info, I guess I'll probably send newegg and email and have them correct that warranty info as well, says 5 yrs on the box. That's obviously an important factor in purchase.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Thanks for info, I guess I'll probably send newegg and email and have them correct that warranty info as well, says 5 yrs on the box. That's obviously an important factor in purchase.


You can read a review of the platform here
http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=292

Even more info here
http://www.overclock.net/t/1436674/fsp-fortron-power-supplies-information-thread


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geran*
> 
> Yeah that does sound like blasphemy but unfortunately it is true. See attached photo...


My eyes! hehe


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Yea this definitely has to be the case. I doubt it was the unit. I also had the 450w capstone before I upgraded to a higher wattage PSU for the 780. Now it's just sitting in the box lol.


That should run your system just fine. Don't need that 750w guy.


----------



## Geran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> My eyes! hehe


Sorry about that...it's the girlfriend's pc









Also anyone have any thoughts? I'm about to make another purchase and I would like to include a new PSU if needed. I'm able to spend as much as $165USD on the new one


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geran*
> 
> Sorry about that...it's the girlfriend's pc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also anyone have any thoughts? I'm about to make another purchase and I would like to include a new PSU if needed. I'm able to spend as much as $165USD on the new one


What do you need to power?

Sory have not been reading your last few posts


----------



## fleetfeather

are the "thermaltake toughpower 1500w modular" and "antec hi current gamer 900w" both trash? they must be fairly old now I imagine...


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> are the "thermaltake toughpower 1500w modular" and "antec hi current gamer 900w" both trash? they must be fairly old now I imagine...


No they are not but they are old as you said

The High Current Gamer 900 watts is a Delta Electronics made unit

The Tough Power 1500 watts is a Enhance Electronics made unit


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> No they are not but they are old as you said
> 
> The Antec High Current Gamer 900 watts is a Delta Electronics made unit


interesting, some dude I know is trying to clear out some old stock, he's got the HCG for $80 (gotta remember im in Australia too). Also found a AX750 for $80 too (the older model which has ripple on the 5v rail)


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> interesting, some dude I know is trying to clear out some old stock, he's got the HCG for $80 (gotta remember im in Australia too). Also found a AX750 for $80 too (the older model which has ripple on the 5v rail)


The FSP Aurum Pro series is pretty much the same as the old Corsair AX series

In Australia FSP is a lot more common then the rest of the world


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The FSP Aurum Pro series is pretty much the same as the old Corsair AX series
> 
> In Australia FSP is a lot more common then the rest of the world


yeah i've seen a few around, i never checked the platform or anything for them because I knew nothing about them. I'll definitely keep them in mind


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> yeah i've seen a few around, i never checked the platform or anything for them because I knew nothing about them. I'll definitely keep them in mind


http://www.overclock.net/t/1436674/fsp-fortron-power-supplies-information-thread


----------



## Geran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> What do you need to power?
> 
> Sory have not been reading your last few posts


The other post is below...

There is currently a Rosewill Capstone 550w modular PSU in the system but I don't think it is enough since I put the video card in her computer it randomly reboots while gaming. Everything is running at stock clocks. I tested the power supply without the video card and it runs for hours without rebooting but once I add the R9 290 it reboots after 30-45mins of game play.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geran*
> 
> Requirements:
> 
> Semi-Modular
> Single +12V Rail
> Under $100 After Rebate/Promo
> *Girlfriend's Computer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *CPU:* Intel Core i5-3570K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor ($158.98 @ Microcenter)
> *CPU Cooler:* Corsair H80i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($79.99 @ Newegg)
> *Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-B75M-HD3 Micro ATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($69.98 @ SuperBiiz)
> *Memory:* G.Skill Value 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($134.99 @ Newegg)
> *Storage:* OCZ Vertex 3 Series - MAX IOPS Edition 120GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($209.99 @ Amazon)
> *Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($59.94 @ Amazon)
> *Video Card:* XFX Radeon R9 290 4GB Video Card ($405.91 @ Newegg)
> *Wireless Network Adapter:* TP-Link TL-WDN4800 802.11a/b/g/n PCI-Express x1 Wi-Fi Adapter ($42.38 @ Microcenter)
> 
> Guru3D says that their total system pulls 372W from the wall on a six-core CPU and more RAM.


----------



## shilka

The Cooler Master V700 is 80$ after rebate on Newegg

its 120$ on amazon as well as newegg (i think?)


----------



## Geran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The Cooler Master V700 is 80$ after rebate on Newegg
> 
> its 120$ on amazon as well as newegg (i think?)


Do you think that the power supply would be the culprit?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geran*
> 
> Do you think that the power supply would be the culprit?


Could be but i cant tell you that for sure


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geran*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> What do you need to power?
> 
> Sory have not been reading your last few posts
> 
> 
> 
> The other post is below...
> 
> There is currently a Rosewill Capstone 550w modular PSU in the system but I don't think it is enough since I put the video card in her computer it randomly reboots while gaming. Everything is running at stock clocks. I tested the power supply without the video card and it runs for hours without rebooting but once I add the R9 290 it reboots after 30-45mins of game play.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Geran*
> 
> Requirements:
> 
> Semi-Modular
> Single +12V Rail
> Under $100 After Rebate/Promo
> *Girlfriend's Computer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *CPU:* Intel Core i5-3570K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor ($158.98 @ Microcenter)
> *CPU Cooler:* Corsair H80i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($79.99 @ Newegg)
> *Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-B75M-HD3 Micro ATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($69.98 @ SuperBiiz)
> *Memory:* G.Skill Value 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($134.99 @ Newegg)
> *Storage:* OCZ Vertex 3 Series - MAX IOPS Edition 120GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($209.99 @ Amazon)
> *Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($59.94 @ Amazon)
> *Video Card:* XFX Radeon R9 290 4GB Video Card ($405.91 @ Newegg)
> *Wireless Network Adapter:* TP-Link TL-WDN4800 802.11a/b/g/n PCI-Express x1 Wi-Fi Adapter ($42.38 @ Microcenter)
> 
> Guru3D says that their total system pulls 372W from the wall on a six-core CPU and more RAM.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

It can't be the PSU:

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/radeon_r9_290_review_benchmarks,10.html

With one 290 in their system under full load, their PSU pulled 372W from the wall outlet. Their CPU was idling, so I have to add up to 77W for the 3570K since it's not overclocked. That makes the PSU pulling 449W from the wall outlet. This means that if the PSU is 90% efficient while pulling 449W from the wall outlet, then the computer is only pulling 404W from the PSU. The actual power draw while gaming though is going to top out at around 350-375W.


----------



## Geran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> It can't be the PSU:
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/radeon_r9_290_review_benchmarks,10.html
> 
> With one 290 in their system under full load, their PSU pulled 372W from the wall outlet. Their CPU was idling, so I have to add up to 77W for the 3570K since it's not overclocked. That makes the PSU pulling 449W from the wall outlet. This means that if the PSU is 90% efficient while pulling 449W from the wall outlet, then the computer is only pulling 404W from the PSU. The actual power draw while gaming though is going to top out at around 350-375W.


I figured it out actually...the VRAM is getting too hot on the GPU and failing. Thanks for the help though









Time for a new recommendation:
Quote:


> *Purpose:* Mining machine on 24/7 so efficiency is key
> 
> *Requirements:*
> 
> Semi-Modular
> Very Efficient
> *CPU*: AMD Sempron 145 2.8GHz Single-Core Processor
> *Motherboard*: ASRock 990FX Extreme3 ATX AM3+/AM3 Motherboard
> *Memory*: G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) DDR3-1333 Memory
> *Video Card*: Sapphire Radeon R9 280X 3GB Video Card
> *Video Card*: Sapphire Radeon R9 280X 3GB Video Card
> *Video Card*: Sapphire Radeon R9 280X 3GB Video Card


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geran*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> It can't be the PSU:
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/radeon_r9_290_review_benchmarks,10.html
> 
> With one 290 in their system under full load, their PSU pulled 372W from the wall outlet. Their CPU was idling, so I have to add up to 77W for the 3570K since it's not overclocked. That makes the PSU pulling 449W from the wall outlet. This means that if the PSU is 90% efficient while pulling 449W from the wall outlet, then the computer is only pulling 404W from the PSU. The actual power draw while gaming though is going to top out at around 350-375W.
> 
> 
> 
> I figured it out actually...the VRAM is getting too hot on the GPU and failing. Thanks for the help though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time for a new recommendation:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *Purpose:* Mining machine on 24/7 so efficiency is key
> 
> *Requirements:*
> 
> Semi-Modular
> Very Efficient
> *CPU*: AMD Sempron 145 2.8GHz Single-Core Processor
> *Motherboard*: ASRock 990FX Extreme3 ATX AM3+/AM3 Motherboard
> *Memory*: G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) DDR3-1333 Memory
> *Video Card*: Sapphire Radeon R9 280X 3GB Video Card
> *Video Card*: Sapphire Radeon R9 280X 3GB Video Card
> *Video Card*: Sapphire Radeon R9 280X 3GB Video Card
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Aw, that sucks. Well, at least you figured it out.

Before I continue I just want to respectfully request that you no longer put things in Quotes like that because then it gets lost if I don't go and disable "Remove Nested Quotes in Replies" in my settings. I apologize for asking you to do this because I would rather just let people do what they want, but most people have that setting enabled. Now after I submit this post, I have to go enable this setting again because I don't like keeping nested quotes in replies.

Instead of putting stuff like that in Quotes, you can actually just leave it out in the open.

Anyway, I'm assuming that mining doesn't involve the CPU since you're looking at the Sempron 145. So, I think that your average power consumption will be around 700-750W. So, in order to maximimze the average efficiency, I think that a good quality-made 850W PSU would be the minimum. I'm not quite sure what should be recommended though. Maybe 1000-1200W? I'm not really sure, to be honest.


----------



## itzhoovEr

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438010

cant beat that price.


----------



## crun

Hey, is CORSAIR RM Series 850W considered a good PSU? From reviews/opinions seems so. Silent, 90%+ efficiency on 100-850W, 5y warranty. Price is competitive (at least in my country)

New PSU will be used for powering 7950+r9 280x+(currently) i5-750 @3.6. Cards will be OC'ed as long as temps will be under 80c...

I suppose that 750W is sufficient, but barely? 850W should be quiter and safer? Also: mining, so efficiency is kinda important... couldn't find anything else looking as good on paper within RM 850W price range


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crun*
> 
> Hey, is CORSAIR RM Series 850W considered a good PSU? From reviews/opinions seems so. Silent, 90%+ efficiency on 100-850W, 5y warranty. Price is competitive (at least in my country)
> 
> New PSU will be used for powering 7950+r9 280x+(currently) i5-750 @3.6. Cards will be OC'ed as long as temps will be under 80c...
> 
> I suppose that 750W is sufficient, but barely? 850W should be quiter and safer? Also: mining, so efficiency is kinda important... couldn't find anything else looking as good on paper within RM 850W price range


At this point in time the Corsair RM series is trainwreck

The 750 and 850 watts may face a recall

The Cooler Master V850 is a better option


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crun*
> 
> Hey, is CORSAIR RM Series 850W considered a good PSU? From reviews/opinions seems so. Silent, 90%+ efficiency on 100-850W, 5y warranty. Price is competitive (at least in my country)
> 
> New PSU will be used for powering 7950+r9 280x+(currently) i5-750 @3.6. Cards will be OC'ed as long as temps will be under 80c...
> 
> I suppose that 750W is sufficient, but barely? 850W should be quiter and safer? Also: mining, so efficiency is kinda important... couldn't find anything else looking as good on paper within RM 850W price range


it is not considered a good PSU, but i'll let someone else elaborate on why. If you're mining (utilising 100% load for extended periods), I'd consider a 850W psu with higher quality components. Cooler Master v850 is well regarded by a lot of people on OCN, but there are also other options available if pricing isn't great where you live.

edit: beat me to it Shilka


----------



## crun

Lol. May I ask what's so wrong about this PSU they want recall it?









Cooler Master Vanguard 850W isn't that much more expensive. And I could order it from the shop I am ordering my case (DEFINE XL R2 Black Pearl - just don't tell me this case is bad because I love it







)

Any other, possibly cheaper options?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crun*
> 
> Lol. May I ask what's so wrong about this PSU they want recall it?


A review site found a problem related to overheating cant recall what site but it was something like that

The OEM on the 750 and 850 watts is not the same OEM that made the rest of the series

So its only the 750 and 850 that may face a recall

Overall the Corsair RM series is not worth buying its just too mediocre


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crun*
> 
> Lol. May I ask what's so wrong about this PSU they want recall it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cooler Master Vanguard 850W isn't that much more expensive. And I could order it from the shop I am ordering my case (DEFINE XL R2 Black Pearl - just don't tell me this case is bad because I love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Any other, possibly cheaper options?


Shilka told me recently that the "FSP 850W Aurum PRO" is worth considering. The "NZXT Hale90 V2 850W" is also worth consideration (make sure it's a Hale90 V2, not a Hale82 or one of the older Hale90 (V1) units)

Your case is fine, but i'd consider adding a side fan to your case since you'll be using 2 aftermarket graphics cards in crossfire


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Shilka told me recently that the "FSP 850W Aurum PRO" is worth considering. The "NZXT Hale90 V2 850W" is also worth consideration (make sure it's a Hale90 V2, not a Hale82 or one of the older Hale90 (V1) units)
> 
> Your case is fine, but i'd consider adding a side fan to your case since you'll be using 2 aftermarket graphics cards in crossfire


The older NZXT HALE 90 V1 is a Super Flower Golden Green nothing wrong with that one

Even had one myself


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The older NZXT HALE 90 V1 is a Super Flower Golden Green nothing wrong with that one
> 
> Even had one myself


ahhh i thought i read that they had issues with ripple.. my mistake!


----------



## crun

Just so we are clear - this is the product code of the Cooler Master Vanguard 850W you are recommending: RS-850-AFBA-G1
Correct? Don't want to buy any bad revision or something.
Choosing a good PSU is so much harder than GPU, CPU or any other computer thingie... y u no have benchmarks


----------



## fleetfeather

yep, that's the correct SKU. Jonnyguru is a great source for PSU "benchmarks": http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=350


----------



## PsyM4n

Actually, all the Corsair RM series are currently problematic.

The high wattage models turning off under some specific conditions is important, but not dangerous. The low wattage models however, those are dangerous. They are out of specs by design. Some of the +5V connectors on the ATX plug are missing. This is not meant to be under any conditions. Those are connectors that the ATX specification deems as required.

Now, new systems usually (but not always) barely use the +5v rail so those systems are mostly safe. But what happens if you use the PSU on a system that uses the +5v a lot? Fire, that's what happens. The thing is a fire hazard. It's like using a molex to EPS (8 pin) adapter. Try to use one of these adapters to power your over-clocked LGA2011 processor and see what happens.

The current Channel Well made RM series are dangerous. As simple as that. Stay away at all costs or (if you have the knowledge and tools) do what some reviewers already did and fix the PSU by yourselves (and void the warranty).


----------



## crun

Ordered the CoolerMaster V850 (together with my Fractal Design DEFINE XL R2 Black Pearl)

Thank you for your help


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> ahhh i thought i read that they had issues with ripple.. my mistake!


That was the FSP made NZXT HALE 82-N

What makes it confusing is the NZXT HALE 82-M is a Seasonic M12II

The new HighPower made NZXT HALE 82 V2 is also a total flop
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsyM4n*
> 
> Actually, all the Corsair RM series are currently problematic.
> 
> The high wattage models turning off under some specific conditions is important, but not dangerous. The low wattage models however, those are dangerous. They are out of specs by design. Some of the +5V connectors on the ATX plug are missing. This is not meant to be under any conditions. Those are connectors that the ATX specification deems as required.
> 
> Now, new systems usually (but not always) barely use the +5v rail so those systems are mostly safe. But what happens if you use the PSU on a system that uses the +5v a lot? Fire, that's what happens. The thing is a fire hazard. It's like using a molex to EPS (8 pin) adapter. Try to use one of these adapters to power your over-clocked LGA2011 processor and see what happens.
> 
> The current Channel Well made RM series are dangerous. As simple as that. Stay away at all costs or (if you have the knowledge and tools) do what some reviewers already did and fix the PSU by yourselves (and void the warranty).


yes which was why i called the RM series a total trainwreck


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsyM4n*
> 
> Actually, all the Corsair RM series are currently problematic.
> 
> The high wattage models turning off under some specific conditions is important, but not dangerous. The low wattage models however, those are dangerous. They are out of specs by design. Some of the +5V connectors on the ATX plug are missing. This is not meant to be under any conditions. Those are connectors that the ATX specification deems as required.
> 
> Now, new systems usually (but not always) barely use the +5v rail so those systems are mostly safe. But what happens if you use the PSU on a system that uses the +5v a lot? Fire, that's what happens. The thing is a fire hazard. It's like using a molex to EPS (8 pin) adapter. Try to use one of these adapters to power your over-clocked LGA2011 processor and see what happens.
> 
> The current Channel Well made RM series are dangerous. As simple as that. Stay away at all costs or (if you have the knowledge and tools) do what some reviewers already did and fix the PSU by yourselves (and void the warranty).


Sigh. I hate Corsair's PSU department more now than I did before. All they've been doing for the past year or two is overstaying their welcome, and now they're being quite rude. I wish that they would just go away. They should have quit while they were ahead. All they're doing now is slowly ruining their once excellent reputation. If they keep this crap up, then the Corsair brand name for PSUs could become an "avoid at all costs" brand name - and they already are for me. I'm sorry, but I hate Corsair's PSU department with the white-hot intensity of a thousand suns. They've become quite unscrupulous.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Sigh. I hate Corsair's PSU department more now than I did before. All they've been doing for the past year or two is overstaying their welcome, and now they're being quite rude. I wish that they would just go away. They should have quit while they were ahead. All they're doing now is slowly ruining their once excellent reputation. If they keep this crap up, then the Corsair brand name for PSUs could become an "avoid at all costs" brand name - and they already are for me. I'm sorry, but I hate Corsair's PSU department with the white-hot intensity of a thousand suns. They've become quite unscrupulous.


I feel the same way

But you cant tell that to anyone they will just think you are a total idiot (no offence meant)

I just call them overpriced

Thats good enough for most without going into details and rumors we both know are true but no one wants to belive


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I feel the same way
> 
> But you cant tell that to anyone they will just think you are a total idiot (no offence meant)
> 
> I just call them overpriced
> 
> Thats good enough for most without going into details and rumors we both know are true but no one wants to belive


Oh believe me, I know. It's frustrating. "Well, everyone else tells me that Corsair's PSUs are the best". Facepalm.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Oh believe me, I know. It's frustrating. "Well, everyone else tells me that Corsair's PSUs are the best". Facepalm.


Well, everyone else tells me-

nup, couldn't do it


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Well, everyone else tells me-
> 
> nup, couldn't do it


lol


----------



## tdrloux

Hi guys, i changed my configuration to just one GTX 670

*i5 2500k
Asus z77 Saberooth
2x4Gb 1333mhz
1Tb 7200rpm
OCZ vertex 4 128gb
GTX 670 MSI power edition*
I am going to overclock the i5 and the video card, just a little...

Now i have this options that might be good, and i dont know which one is better:
SEASONIC 430W 80Plus Bronze SS-430GB - $90
Thermaltake SmartSeries 550W 80Plus SP-550P - $94
EVGA 500B 80 Plus Bronze 100-B1-0500-KR - $95
Aerocool Strike-X 600W - $100
Corsair CX600M - $100
Thermaltake SmartSeries 650W, 80Plus SP-650P - $113
Corsair 600W 2013 Edition, 80 Plus Bronze, CP-9020063-WW - $123
Thermaltake Smart Series 750W SP-750P - $124
OCZ ZT Series OCZ-ZT550W - $140
Corsair CX750 CP-9020015-WW - $152

I dont care about modular cables, just looking for a good psu.
Thank You!


----------



## twerk

Can you find the Seasonic G-450 anywhere? If you're in the US then the Rosewill Capstone 450-M or 450 are also great value.

If it has to be from that list then I'd go for either the Seasonic 430W or OCZ ZT 550W. The others aren't really worth the money.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdrloux*
> 
> Hi guys, i changed my configuration to just one GTX 670
> 
> *i5 2500k
> Asus z77 Saberooth
> 2x4Gb 1333mhz
> 1Tb 7200rpm
> OCZ vertex 4 128gb
> GTX 670 MSI power edition*
> I am going to overclock the i5 and the video card, just a little...
> 
> Now i have this options that might be good, and i dont know which one is better:
> SEASONIC 430W 80Plus Bronze SS-430GB - $90
> Thermaltake SmartSeries 550W 80Plus SP-550P - $94
> EVGA 500B 80 Plus Bronze 100-B1-0500-KR - $95
> Aerocool Strike-X 600W - $100
> Corsair CX600M - $100
> Thermaltake SmartSeries 650W, 80Plus SP-650P - $113
> Corsair 600W 2013 Edition, 80 Plus Bronze, CP-9020063-WW - $123
> Thermaltake Smart Series 750W SP-750P - $124
> OCZ ZT Series OCZ-ZT550W - $140
> Corsair CX750 CP-9020015-WW - $152
> 
> I dont care about modular cables, just looking for a good psu.
> Thank You!


can you give some links to the store/s which have these PSU's available?


----------



## tdrloux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Can you find the Seasonic G-450 anywhere? If you're in the US then the Rosewill Capstone 450-M or 450 are also great value.
> 
> If it has to be from that list then I'd go for either the Seasonic 430W or OCZ ZT 550W. The others aren't really worth the money.


those arent disponible
thanks for your help
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> can you give some links to the store/s which have these PSU's available?


i am from brazil, here are the best shops:
http://londritech.com.br/fontes-dep-85
https://www.balaodainformatica.com.br/Produtos/Inform%C3%A1tica/Energia/Fontes-e-Transformadores
http://www.pichau.com.br/home/categoria/familia_pai_id:36/fontes
http://www.terabyteshop.com.br/fontes.dtml
https://www.guerradigital.net/fontes.html
http://www.kabum.com.br/hardware/fontes
http://www.megamamute.com.br/hardware/fontes

Thank you guys for the help.
The prices are in BRL, i can pay a maximum of 375.

I think the best options i already wrote, but if you find more options it would be nice!
sorry about my english


----------



## shilka

OCZ ZT is decent


----------



## siren05

Hi OCN, i will be building this list below soon and i would like to know what is the recommended psu for this, no budget.

Will Overclock CPU to max, For GPU just overclock a bit, no Voltage increase or whatever and maybe adding a couple of ssds or hdds later on.

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($299.99 @ NCIX)
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($112.99 @ Newegg Canada)
*Motherboard:* Asus Maximus VI Hero ATX LGA1150 Motherboard ($218.50 @ Vuugo)
*Memory:* G.Skill Trident X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-2400 Memory ($177.89 @ DirectCanada)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($224.78 @ DirectCanada)
*Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($79.99 @ Amazon Canada)
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti 3GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($710.35 @ TigerDirect Canada)
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti 3GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($710.35 @ TigerDirect Canada)
*Case:* Corsair 600T White Graphite ATX Mid Tower Case ($154.95 @ DirectCanada)
*Case Fan:* Corsair Air Series AF120 Quiet Edition 39.9 CFM 120mm Fan ($13.10 @ DirectCanada)
*Case Fan:* Corsair Air Series SP120 Quiet Edition (2-Pack) 37.9 CFM 120mm Fans ($32.98 @ Newegg Canada)
*Case Fan:* BitFenix Spectre Pro LED 148.7 CFM 200mm Fan ($22.99 @ Memory Express)
*Optical Drive:* Asus DRW-24B1ST/BLK/B/AS DVD/CD Writer ($17.50 @ Vuugo)
*Monitor:* Asus PB278Q 27.0" Monitor ($629.98 @ NCIX)
*Keyboard:* Corsair Vengeance K70 Wired Gaming Keyboard ($129.99 @ NCIX)
*Mouse:* Mionix NAOS 8200 Wired Laser Mouse ($89.99 @ Memory Express)
*Headphones:* SteelSeries Siberia V2 Headset ($80.99 @ Newegg Canada)
*Total:* $3707.31
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-12-02 19:36 EST-0500)_


----------



## shilka

If you are not going to overvolt all you need is a 750-850 watts PSU

Like say the Cooler Master V850 just to name one model

Or if you are not in a hurry you could wait for the new EVGA SuperNova G2 850 watts


----------



## siren05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> If you are not going to overvolt all you need is a 750-850 watts PSU
> 
> Like say the Cooler Master V850 just to name one model
> 
> Or if you are not in a hurry you could wait for the new EVGA SuperNova G2 850 watts


Thanks. I was thinking to go with v850 as well. By Overvolt, do you mean only GPU right? What about increasing the voltage on CPU?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *siren05*
> 
> Thanks. I was thinking to go with v850 as well. By Overvolt, do you mean only GPU right? What about increasing the voltage on CPU?


Have no idea about that by overvolt i meant the video cards


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> If you are not going to overvolt all you need is a 750-850 watts PSU
> 
> Like say the Cooler Master V850 just to name one model
> 
> Or if you are not in a hurry you could wait for the new EVGA SuperNova G2 850 watts


I'm not trying to question your expertise, but according to this site he'd need at least a 920W psu for SLI 780Ti's.
http://www.realhardtechx.com/index_archivos/Page362.htm
Would you care to elaborate? I'm in no way an expert at this. I'm just hoping to learn something.


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *siren05*
> 
> Hi OCN, i will be building this list below soon and i would like to know what is the recommended psu for this, no budget.
> 
> Will Overclock CPU to max, For GPU just overclock a bit, no Voltage increase or whatever and maybe adding a couple of ssds or hdds later on.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($299.99 @ NCIX)
> *CPU Cooler:* Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($112.99 @ Newegg Canada)
> *Motherboard:* Asus Maximus VI Hero ATX LGA1150 Motherboard ($218.50 @ Vuugo)
> *Memory:* G.Skill Trident X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-2400 Memory ($177.89 @ DirectCanada)
> *Storage:* Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($224.78 @ DirectCanada)
> *Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($79.99 @ Amazon Canada)
> *Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti 3GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($710.35 @ TigerDirect Canada)
> *Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti 3GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($710.35 @ TigerDirect Canada)
> *Case:* Corsair 600T White Graphite ATX Mid Tower Case ($154.95 @ DirectCanada)
> *Case Fan:* Corsair Air Series AF120 Quiet Edition 39.9 CFM 120mm Fan ($13.10 @ DirectCanada)
> *Case Fan:* Corsair Air Series SP120 Quiet Edition (2-Pack) 37.9 CFM 120mm Fans ($32.98 @ Newegg Canada)
> *Case Fan:* BitFenix Spectre Pro LED 148.7 CFM 200mm Fan ($22.99 @ Memory Express)
> *Optical Drive:* Asus DRW-24B1ST/BLK/B/AS DVD/CD Writer ($17.50 @ Vuugo)
> *Monitor:* Asus PB278Q 27.0" Monitor ($629.98 @ NCIX)
> *Keyboard:* Corsair Vengeance K70 Wired Gaming Keyboard ($129.99 @ NCIX)
> *Mouse:* Mionix NAOS 8200 Wired Laser Mouse ($89.99 @ Memory Express)
> *Headphones:* SteelSeries Siberia V2 Headset ($80.99 @ Newegg Canada)
> *Total:* $3707.31
> _(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
> _(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-12-02 19:36 EST-0500)_


Sweet mother of pearl!! I wish I didn't have a budget!


----------



## ulysses721

Hey everyone. The guys from the gtx 760 club recommended I post in this thread for advice on PSU's.

I am going to SLI MSI GTX Hawk 760's, OCing both of them.

My system specs:

i5 3570k
ASUS P8Z77-V LK
Noctua DH14
120SSD
500GB HDD
8GB RAM

I am not sure how much power I will need to OC the cpu, 2x gtx 760's, and run everything comfortably, nor am I sure what brand PSU's I should be looking at since there is so much information out there. My current PSU is a Rosewill 650W 80 PLUS GOLD CAPSTONE-650-M and I am very satisfied with it, but it is clearly not enough for what I want to do in the future.


----------



## mikeaj

I literally was reading the system specs and was thinking "sounds like Capstone 650W if in NA should be a good option." What in the world convinced you that 650W isn't enough?

Okay, maybe if you've got the GPU volt mods and are going nuts, frying CPUs, etc., it's on the lower end, but that doesn't sound like the typical gameplan of someone with a P8Z77-V LK.


----------



## ulysses721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> I literally was reading the system specs and was thinking "sounds like Capstone 650W if in NA should be a good option." What in the world convinced you that 650W isn't enough?
> 
> Okay, maybe if you've got the GPU volt mods and are going nuts, frying CPUs, etc., it's on the lower end, but that doesn't sound like the typical gameplan of someone with a P8Z77-V LK.


Truth be told, I got the mobo for free so I decided to give Intel a shot along with Nvidia Graphics Cards. I've always used AMD mobo's, but a buddy got that Asus board and ended up going to AMD.

The guys over at the gtx 760 club thread said 650w would not be enough to SLI and run everything else. I am not even sure. I gotta find out the GPU volt mods. I am looking for that information online, but I cannot seem to find it. Is it only on the box that I can find that information?


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ulysses721*
> 
> Truth be told, I got the mobo for free so I decided to give Intel a shot along with Nvidia Graphics Cards. I've always used AMD mobo's, but a buddy got that Asus board and ended up going to AMD.
> 
> The guys over at the gtx 760 club thread said 650w would not be enough to SLI and run everything else. I am not even sure. I gotta find out the GPU volt mods. I am looking for that information online, but I cannot seem to find it. Is it only on the box that I can find that information?


A quality PSU (like your Capstone) can deliver it's rated output (650watts) for it's entire operational life.

A single 760 HAWK consumes 170w stock (source) and (I'm guessing here) 220w with max allowed volts without mods.
The 3570K consumes 77w stock and around 120w OC'ed to 4.5GHz or thereabouts.

So if your CPU + Both GPUs are under 100% load at the same time (which is very rare), the entire power consumption is less than 560w from the wall.

Safe to say, your PSU is more than enough to power two 760s.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *siren05*
> 
> Hi OCN, i will be building this list below soon and i would like to know what is the recommended psu for this, no budget.
> 
> Will Overclock CPU to max, For GPU just overclock a bit, no Voltage increase or whatever and maybe adding a couple of ssds or hdds later on.
> 
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($299.99 @ NCIX)
> *CPU Cooler:* Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($112.99 @ Newegg Canada)
> *Motherboard:* Asus Maximus VI Hero ATX LGA1150 Motherboard ($218.50 @ Vuugo)
> *Memory:* G.Skill Trident X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-2400 Memory ($177.89 @ DirectCanada)
> *Storage:* Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($224.78 @ DirectCanada)
> *Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($79.99 @ Amazon Canada)
> *Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti 3GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($710.35 @ TigerDirect Canada)
> *Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti 3GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($710.35 @ TigerDirect Canada)
> *Case:* Corsair 600T White Graphite ATX Mid Tower Case ($154.95 @ DirectCanada)
> *Case Fan:* Corsair Air Series AF120 Quiet Edition 39.9 CFM 120mm Fan ($13.10 @ DirectCanada)
> *Case Fan:* Corsair Air Series SP120 Quiet Edition (2-Pack) 37.9 CFM 120mm Fans ($32.98 @ Newegg Canada)
> *Case Fan:* BitFenix Spectre Pro LED 148.7 CFM 200mm Fan ($22.99 @ Memory Express)
> *Optical Drive:* Asus DRW-24B1ST/BLK/B/AS DVD/CD Writer ($17.50 @ Vuugo)
> *Monitor:* Asus PB278Q 27.0" Monitor ($629.98 @ NCIX)
> *Keyboard:* Corsair Vengeance K70 Wired Gaming Keyboard ($129.99 @ NCIX)
> *Mouse:* Mionix NAOS 8200 Wired Laser Mouse ($89.99 @ Memory Express)
> *Headphones:* SteelSeries Siberia V2 Headset ($80.99 @ Newegg Canada)
> *Total:* $3707.31
> (Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)
> (Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-12-02 19:36 EST-0500)


http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/gtx_780_ti_sli_geforce_review,4.html

With two GTX 780 Ti's in SLI under full load in their system, their PSU pulled 617W from the wall outlet. Their CPU was idling during this power consumption test, so I have to add up to 150W for the 4770K at 5 GHz. Or, 175W for good measure if you want. So, if the two GTX 780 Ti's and the 4770K were all under full load simultaneously (which is unrealistic), then I would have to add 175W to 617W which would mean that the PSU is pulling 792W from the wall outlet. This means that if the PSU is 90% efficient while pulling 792W from the wall outlet, then the computer is pulling 712W from the PSU. However, the gaming power consumption will be lower, peaking at 650-675W. Therefore, you could easily power this with a good quality-made 750W PSU if you wanted to.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *siren05*
> 
> Thanks. I was thinking to go with v850 as well. By Overvolt, do you mean only GPU right? What about increasing the voltage on CPU?


I took that into account because it goes without saying if you want to overclock it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pimphare*
> 
> I'm not trying to question your expertise, but according to this site he'd need at least a 920W psu for SLI 780Ti's.
> http://www.realhardtechx.com/index_archivos/Page362.htm
> Would you care to elaborate? I'm in no way an expert at this. I'm just hoping to learn something.


That's referring to peak-rated PSUs. We only deal with good quality-made continuous-rated PSUs here on OCN.

For example: a 920W peak-rated PSU (if we were to ever see one) would have a +12V capacity of maybe 56A, which is 672W. That's right at the high side of my estimation that the gaming power consumption will be between 650-675W. Of course, I'm not saying that 100% of the power will be pulled from the +12V, so that means that the +12V will have even less than 650W being pulled from it while gaming. That's why they recommended a 920W peak-rated PSU.

If they were to take the time to explain this, then they probably wouldn't have much time left for everything else that they do. So, that's where we come in.  Unfortunately, it leaves many people confused, thinking that they need to buy at least a 950-1000W PSU which costs them way more money than they really needed to spend because you know that they're going to look at good quality-made PSUs if they seek any sort of help from any PSU experts. It'll be the same old kind of thread: "recommend me a good 950W PSU or bigger". They get their recommendations, and then off they go, wasting their money.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ulysses721*
> 
> Hey everyone. The guys from the gtx 760 club recommended I post in this thread for advice on PSU's.
> 
> I am going to SLI MSI GTX Hawk 760's, OCing both of them.
> 
> My system specs:
> 
> i5 3570k
> ASUS P8Z77-V LK
> Noctua DH14
> 120SSD
> 500GB HDD
> 8GB RAM
> 
> I am not sure how much power I will need to OC the cpu, 2x gtx 760's, and run everything comfortably, nor am I sure what brand PSU's I should be looking at since there is so much information out there. My current PSU is a Rosewill 650W 80 PLUS GOLD CAPSTONE-650-M and I am very satisfied with it, but it is clearly not enough for what I want to do in the future.


They steered you in the right direction.

I don't know how much the power consumption will increase if you do heavy overclocking on the 760s including raising their voltages, so I'll just say this for now:

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_760_sli_review,4.html

With two 760s under full load in their system, their PSU pulled 449W from the wall outlet. Their CPU was idling, so I have to add up to 150W for the 3570K overclocked to 5 GHz and under full load. So, if the two 760s and the 3570K are under full load simultaneously (which is unrealistic), then that means the PSU would be pulling 599W from the wall outlet, or 600W just to be approximate.  This means that if the PSU were 90% efficient while pulling 600W from the wall outlet, then the computer is pulling 540W from the PSU. However, the gaming power consumption will be lower, peaking at 500-525W.

Now, if I assume that raising the 760's voltages and doing heavy overclocking on them increases the power consumption by 100W, then we could say that you would be able to power this with a good 650W PSU, but the gaming power consumption will be very close to its continuous rating. If I assume that the power consumption will increase by 150W, then you would want to step it up to a good 750W PSU. So, find out how much the power consumption increases, and then we'll go from there.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pimphare*
> 
> I'm not trying to question your expertise, but according to this site he'd need at least a 920W psu for SLI 780Ti's.
> http://www.realhardtechx.com/index_archivos/Page362.htm
> Would you care to elaborate? I'm in no way an expert at this. I'm just hoping to learn something.


You dont need that much power




What he says about efficiency is wrong everything else is right
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ulysses721*
> 
> Hey everyone. The guys from the gtx 760 club recommended I post in this thread for advice on PSU's.
> 
> I am going to SLI MSI GTX Hawk 760's, OCing both of them.
> 
> My system specs:
> 
> i5 3570k
> ASUS P8Z77-V LK
> Noctua DH14
> 120SSD
> 500GB HDD
> 8GB RAM
> 
> I am not sure how much power I will need to OC the cpu, 2x gtx 760's, and run everything comfortably, nor am I sure what brand PSU's I should be looking at since there is so much information out there. My current PSU is a Rosewill 650W 80 PLUS GOLD CAPSTONE-650-M and I am very satisfied with it, but it is clearly not enough for what I want to do in the future.


650 watts is enough you dont need a new PSU


----------



## mikeaj

Isn't GTX 760 voltage locked somewhere around 1.2 V? To get it to draw a lot more power, you're going to need hardware mods (maybe firmware mods depending... I don't really keep up), which is what I was saying.

In-game power draw is lower, and it's not like Capstone 650W is going to keel over going slightly above 650W if you somehow cranked the overclocks enough and ran prime95 + FurMark, especially if you are feeding it ambient temps under the rated 50C, which everyone is going to do.

You don't need more than a good 650W power supply with Ivy Bridge + SLI GTX 760s unless for very extreme overclocks and workloads. Come on. It's cut-down Kepler GK104 with restrictive voltage limits. We're not talking IVB-E or FX or Tahiti or Hawaii or GK110.


----------



## Marc79

My 2 x 660's pull about 350-380 from the wall when gaming (Kill-A-Watt). Stock 4770k at the moment, untouched gpu's. Add about 40-60 for 760's.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> My 2 x 660's pull about 350-380 from the wall when gaming (Kill-A-Watt). Stock 4770k at the moment, untouched gpu's. Add about 40-60 for 760's.


350-380W from the wall at 90% efficiency is 315-342W being pulled out of the PSU, just in case anyone is wondering.


----------



## ulysses721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> A quality PSU (like your Capstone) can deliver it's rated output (650watts) for it's entire operational life.
> 
> A single 760 HAWK consumes 170w stock (source) and (I'm guessing here) 220w with max allowed volts without mods.
> The 3570K consumes 77w stock and around 120w OC'ed to 4.5GHz or thereabouts.
> 
> So if your CPU + Both GPUs are under 100% load at the same time (which is very rare), the entire power consumption is less than 560w from the wall.
> 
> Safe to say, your PSU is more than enough to power two 760s.


Thanks, I was really hoping to not have to replace my 650w Capstone PSU.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/gtx_780_ti_sli_geforce_review,4.html
> 
> They steered you in the right direction.
> 
> I don't know how much the power consumption will increase if you do heavy overclocking on the 760s including raising their voltages, so I'll just say this for now:
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_760_sli_review,4.html
> 
> With two 760s under full load in their system, their PSU pulled 449W from the wall outlet. Their CPU was idling, so I have to add up to 150W for the 3570K overclocked to 5 GHz and under full load. So, if the two 760s and the 3570K are under full load simultaneously (which is unrealistic), then that means the PSU would be pulling 599W from the wall outlet, or 600W just to be approximate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This means that if the PSU were 90% efficient while pulling 600W from the wall outlet, then the computer is pulling 540W from the PSU. However, the gaming power consumption will be lower, peaking at 500-525W.
> 
> Now, if I assume that raising the 760's voltages and doing heavy overclocking on them increases the power consumption by 100W, then we could say that you would be able to power this with a good 650W PSU, but the gaming power consumption will be very close to its continuous rating. If I assume that the power consumption will increase by 150W, then you would want to step it up to a good 750W PSU. So, find out how much the power consumption increases, and then we'll go from there.


Honestly, I do not plan on doing any kind of heavy overclocking. Maybe light overclocking, but nothing so insane.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> 650 watts is enough you dont need a new PSU


Thank you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Isn't GTX 760 voltage locked somewhere around 1.2 V? To get it to draw a lot more power, you're going to need hardware mods (maybe firmware mods depending... I don't really keep up), which is what I was saying.
> 
> In-game power draw is lower, and it's not like Capstone 650W is going to keel over going slightly above 650W if you somehow cranked the overclocks enough and ran prime95 + FurMark, especially if you are feeding it ambient temps under the rated 50C, which everyone is going to do.
> 
> You don't need more than a good 650W power supply with Ivy Bridge + SLI GTX 760s unless for very extreme overclocks and workloads. Come on. It's cut-down Kepler GK104 with restrictive voltage limits. We're not talking IVB-E or FX or Tahiti or Hawaii or GK110.


Thank you, and no I do not plan on doing extreme overlcocking and workloads. The only thing I do is game and I would like to play some of the more demanding games. I would like to try a light overlcock, but nothing extreme. Since I am not doing anything so extreme and based on the other advice given here, even if I were to do some heavy overclocking, 650w Capstone is plenty.

One more question, if I SLI the gtx 760's, should I stick with my Noctua DH14 cooler and 140mm exhaust or go with a Corsair H60? I know those coolers cool the CPU, but it's the moving of hot air that these GPU's will emit. The CorsairH60 recommends the fan set up as intake rather than exhaust. If I set it up as exhaust, would that better than my Noctua and 140mm rear exahust?


----------



## fleetfeather

A small increase in in-case temps as a result of the SLI 760's is not enough to justify trading your cooler for a AIO unit. You'll see no noticeable improvement in trading


----------



## ulysses721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> A small increase in in-case temps as a result of the SLI 760's is not enough to justify trading your cooler for a AIO unit. You'll see no noticeable improvement in trading


Sounds good to me. I was secretly hoping for this answer as I love how the Noctua cooler looks.


----------



## ulysses721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> They steered you in the right direction.
> 
> I don't know how much the power consumption will increase if you do heavy overclocking on the 760s including raising their voltages, so I'll just say this for now:
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_760_sli_review,4.html
> 
> With two 760s under full load in their system, their PSU pulled 449W from the wall outlet. Their CPU was idling, so I have to add up to 150W for the 3570K overclocked to 5 GHz and under full load. So, if the two 760s and the 3570K are under full load simultaneously (which is unrealistic), then that means the PSU would be pulling 599W from the wall outlet, or 600W just to be approximate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This means that if the PSU were 90% efficient while pulling 600W from the wall outlet, then the computer is pulling 540W from the PSU. However, the gaming power consumption will be lower, peaking at 500-525W.
> 
> Now, if I assume that raising the 760's voltages and doing heavy overclocking on them increases the power consumption by 100W, then we could say that you would be able to power this with a good 650W PSU, but the gaming power consumption will be very close to its continuous rating. If I assume that the power consumption will increase by 150W, then you would want to step it up to a good 750W PSU. So, find out how much the power consumption increases, and then we'll go from there.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> 650 watts is enough you dont need a new PSU


Quick question, based on the Guru3D (http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_760_sli_review,4.html)

They recommend a 700-800w PSU for gtx 760 SLI. Does the 80 Plus Gold rating on my PSU make it capable of handling everything despite it not being 700-800w?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ulysses721*
> 
> Quick question, based on the Guru3D (http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_760_sli_review,4.html)
> 
> They recommend a 700-800w PSU for gtx 760 SLI. Does the 80 Plus Gold rating on my PSU make it capable of handling everything despite it not being 700-800w?


80 plus has nothing to do with power draws rated wattage or even the quality of your PSU


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ulysses721*
> 
> Quick question, based on the Guru3D (http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_760_sli_review,4.html)
> 
> They recommend a 700-800w PSU for gtx 760 SLI. Does the 80 Plus Gold rating on my PSU make it capable of handling everything despite it not being 700-800w?


The efficiency has nothing to do with a PSU's output capacity. It's kind of like light bulbs: you can have two light bulbs that produce the same amount of light while one is far more efficient than the other. For example, a 100W incandescent pulls 100W to produce the same amount of light that a 20W LED can produce even though the 20W LED is only pulling 20W. They have the same output, but one is far more efficient than the other, resulting in pulling much less power out of the wall outlet. It's the same with PSUs. If you had a 500W static power draw and the ability to adjust the PSU's efficiency on the fly, then all you'd be changing is how much power the PSU is pulling out of the wall outlet. Its output capacity would remain unchanged.

Also, their recommendation is for peak-rated PSUs, not continuous-rated ones.


----------



## mikeaj

Guru3D likes recommending overkill.

As mentioned above, the efficiency doesn't directly matter. What does is Capstone being based on a time-tested, solid design. Also the power draw not being anything close to Guru3D's recommendation for the power supply rating itself.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Guru3D likes recommending overkill.


They're doing the same thing that AMD and NVIDIA are doing: they're talking about peak-rated PSUs.

Take the 700-800W peak-rated PSU recommendation. For continuous-rated PSUs, that would be about 520-600-650W.


----------



## ulysses721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> The efficiency has nothing to do with a PSU's output capacity. It's kind of like light bulbs: you can have two light bulbs that produce the same amount of light while one is far more efficient than the other. For example, a 100W incandescent pulls 100W to produce the same amount of light that a 20W LED can produce even though the 20W LED is only pulling 20W. They have the same output, but one is far more efficient than the other, resulting in pulling much less power out of the wall outlet. It's the same with PSUs. If you had a 500W static power draw and the ability to adjust the PSU's efficiency on the fly, then all you'd be changing is how much power the PSU is pulling out of the wall outlet. Its output capacity would remain unchanged.
> 
> Also, their recommendation is for peak-rated PSUs, not continuous-rated ones.


Thank you so much for the explanation, makes a lot of sense.

Since my Capstone is Continuous 650w then it will continue to put out 650w for the remainder of its life, which is good enough to handle everything. If it were a Peak and lets say everything I am running required 600W and it would only pull that 600W for a few seconds then some things won't be working all the time right?

Sorry if this is unclear, just trying to understand.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ulysses721*
> 
> Thank you so much for the explanation, makes a lot of sense.
> 
> Since my Capstone is Continuous 650w then it will continue to put out 650w for the remainder of its life, which is good enough to handle everything. If it were a Peak and lets say everything I am running required 600W and it would only pull that 600W for a few seconds then some things won't be working all the time right?
> 
> Sorry if this is unclear, just trying to understand.


I'm actually not sure what would happen exactly. I think that the PSU would or could overheat and fail. Or, the computer would suddenly restart. Either way, I think that it wouldn't go well at all because I personally don't know of any good peak-rated PSUs, so I'm a little limited by not knowing if there are any good peak-rated PSUs. Generally, I think that most peak-rated PSUs are not any good, so that's why I think that it wouldn't turn out very well at all.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I'm actually not sure what would happen exactly. I think that the PSU would or could overheat and fail. Or, the computer would suddenly restart. Either way, I think that it wouldn't go well at all because I personally don't know of any good peak-rated PSUs, so I'm a little limited by not knowing if there are any good peak-rated PSUs. Generally, I think that most peak-rated PSUs are not any good, so that's why I think that it wouldn't turn out very well at all.


the HCP 1200 is a good peak PSU i think? I think I remember someone pumping roughly 1600w into it without it shutting off


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> the HCP 1200 is a good peak PSU i think? I think I remember someone pumping roughly 1600w into it without it shutting off


No. Its 1200W rating is a continuous rating. The first clue is the fact that some have been able to pull 1600W out of it (you don't pump power into a PSU, you draw power from it). Another clue is the +12V capacity.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> No. Its 1200W rating is a continuous rating. The first clue is the fact that some have been able to pull 1600W out of it (you don't pump power into a PSU, you draw power from it). Another clue is the +12V capacity.


wait, so what do u mean by "peak power", i thought it was referring to the max. wattage the unit can handle without shutting off due to overloading? :/


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> wait, so what do u mean by "peak power", i thought it was referring to the max. wattage the unit can handle without shutting off due to overloading? :/


Yeah, and the 1200W rating is not that PSU's peak rating. It's the *continuous* rating.


----------



## tdrloux

Guys, just a fast aswer

OCZ ZT Series OCZ-ZT550W - $140
MK silencer III 500w - $140
Corsair TX550M - 165$
Corsair HX650 BRONZE VERSION (cmpsu-650hx) - $ 165
EVGA Hale82-M 650 - $182

i5 2500k
asus sabertooth z77
1hd
1 gtx 670
1 ssd

I am asking again because now i have the corsair HX 650 in good price, and the bronze is seasonic too.
Does it worth?


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdrloux*
> 
> Guys, just a fast aswer
> 
> OCZ ZT Series OCZ-ZT550W - $140
> MK silencer III 500w - $140
> Corsair TX550M - 165$
> Corsair HX650 BRONZE VERSION (cmpsu-650hx) - $ 165
> EVGA Hale82-M 650 - $182
> 
> i5 2500k
> asus sabertooth z77
> 1hd
> 1 gtx 670
> 1 ssd
> 
> I am asking again because now i have the corsair HX 650 in good price, and the bronze is seasonic too.
> Does it worth?


My personal choice would be :
- MK III Silencer
- or the OCZ ZT.


----------



## mikeaj

They're all decent but nothing special.

Power draw isn't too much, so I'd think about just the Silencer, even though it's just a group-reg Seasonic M12II. It's the cheapest anyway. OCZ ZT is fine if fully modular means something to you.


----------



## tdrloux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> My personal choice would be :
> - MK III Silencer
> - or the OCZ ZT.


thank you
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> They're all decent but nothing special.
> 
> Power draw isn't too much, so I'd think about just the Silencer, even though it's just a group-reg Seasonic M12II. It's the cheapest anyway. OCZ ZT is fine if fully modular means something to you.


fully modular means nothing for me hahaha
If they are just "decent", would be a better Price x Performance get a Seasonic 430 for $100?
I can pay $140 on MK III, but if is the same quality as Seasonic 430 i will change


----------



## Stliqn007

hey guys, newbie here . Can anyone please try and helping me out?







I'm trying to pick a PSU for my PC,but there's a wide variety of them. I need a 500W minimum,because...why not lol. Since i changed my card to a GB R7750 1GB DDR5,ive had problems with the PSU,not enough power i guess. So ive got a list of PSUs. Can anyone try and pick the best one on price,efficiency and Wats? oh and it can be over 500W. ya know,the more the merrier
here's the list

the prices get cut in half if u convert them into euro


----------



## TwoCables

Just an FYI, the wattage can be between 300-400W as well with that video card. Your power consumption is going to be very low. It's just that the current PSU's quality may be way too low for having a nicer video card in your system.

I don't really know which PSU is the best among those PSUs in the screenshot though.


----------



## Stliqn007

yes,i know the PSUs are overkill,but i'd like to have a better PSU for future upgrades. So that if i decide to get some other power consuming part,i wouldn't have to change the PSU again


----------



## shilka

The Thermaltake SMART 530 seems like the best one there

But if its the non modular version stay away from it

Only the modular ones are good


----------



## Stliqn007

yup,its the modular one







. thx,ill consider that if no one else suggests a PSU


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stliqn007*
> 
> yes,i know the PSUs are overkill,but i'd like to have a better PSU for future upgrades. So that if i decide to get some other power consuming part,i wouldn't have to change the PSU again


Your gaming power consumption as it is will never exceed 200-225W. The only thing that would ever increase your power consumption enough to worry about would be if you were to upgrade to either a single top-of-the-line video card, or if you were to upgrade to like say two 7850s or some equivalent.


----------



## TwoCables

Can you guys remind me, in as much detail as you can, why the RM series should be avoided? This will help me help others.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Can you guys remind me, in as much detail as you can, why the RM series should be avoided? This will help me help others.


Missing 5v pin on the 24 pin ATX cable on the CWT made models

And overheating problem on the Chicony Power Technology model (750 and 850 watts only)

Voltage regulation in also worse then the Cooler Master VS and Seasonic G series and those are in the same price range

Ripple is also higher then the Rosewill Capstone Seasonic G and Cooler Master VS series

You can see for yourself here

http://www.overclock.net/t/1430448/4-mid-range-psu-s-compared

Feel free to link anyone you think needs to see it

Overall its just overpriced and a little bit mediocre


----------



## Stliqn007

im only getting a PSU,cuz i have problems on the screen. Everytime i turn on a game (whichever game) ,i get flickering long lines on my screen. I tried to see if it was only in the game,but i saw that they're all over the screen. I've returned 1 video card for the same reason. At first we thought its from the card,cuz my monitor has only a VGA port and not a DVI-I or whichever the card had. Now i got a card with both VGA and DVI ports,yet it still appears that the lines are there. And they get more visible when i raise the graphics on the game. (the lines are easier to see when u're in a darker area of the game or the screen)


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stliqn007*
> 
> im only getting a PSU,cuz i have problems on the screen. Everytime i turn on a game (whichever game) ,i get flickering long lines on my screen. I tried to see if it was only in the game,but i saw that they're all over the screen. I've returned 1 video card for the same reason. At first we thought its from the card,cuz my monitor has only a VGA port and not a DVI-I or whichever the card had. Now i got a card with both VGA and DVI ports,yet it still appears that the lines are there. And they get more visible when i raise the graphics on the game. (the lines are easier to see when u're in a darker area of the game or the screen)


so much of what you're describing suggests you need a new monitor, rather than a power supply


----------



## u3b3rg33k

DVI-I to VGA = VGA. getting a card with a VGA port likely changed nothing. and if you changed the GPU and still have graphical issues, I second the "try another monitor" line. I think it's time you went digital, don't you?

is it a CRT?


----------



## Stliqn007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3b3rg33k*
> 
> DVI-I to VGA = VGA. getting a card with a VGA port likely changed nothing. and if you changed the GPU and still have graphical issues, I second the "try another monitor" line. I think it's time you went digital, don't you?
> 
> is it a CRT?


umm...im not sure what that term means,but im guessing ure asking if its a big monitor. No, its a flat screen. its a philips brilliance 190S 19" 1440x900 60Hz


----------



## u3b3rg33k

FYI, this is a CRT (illustration):


----------



## Stliqn007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3b3rg33k*
> 
> FYI, this is a CRT (illustration):


and still i am not sure if mine is CRT or not


----------



## u3b3rg33k

if it takes two hands to lift it, and it's more than a foot deep, it's a CRT.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3b3rg33k*
> 
> if it takes two hands to lift it, and it's more than a foot deep, it's a CRT.


LOL

But yes pretty much that


----------



## Stliqn007

lol ok so it aint a CRT monitor.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stliqn007*
> 
> and still i am not sure if mine is CRT or not


A CRT is a huge, heavy monitor that takes up a ton of desk space. LCD and LED monitors are just a thin panel.

*Edit:* damn. I didn't read ahead. I apologize for the redundancy here. Please forgive me.


----------



## Stliqn007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> A CRT is a huge, heavy monitor that takes up a ton of desk space. LCD and LED monitors are just a thin panel.
> 
> *Edit:* damn. I didn't read ahead. I apologize for the redundancy here. Please forgive me.


is ok. So my monitor isnt a CRT and is an LCD. (this has gone way too off-topic btw lol ) so in order to get rid of those flickering lines,what kind of monitor do i have to get?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stliqn007*
> 
> is ok. So my monitor isnt a CRT and is an LCD. (this has gone way too off-topic btw lol ) so in order to get rid of those flickering lines,what kind of monitor do i have to get?


What PSU do you have now?

Is anything overclocked?

Forgive me if I have asked this before. I think I might have because something about this is familiar.


----------



## Stliqn007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> What PSU do you have now?
> 
> Is anything overclocked?
> 
> Forgive me if I have asked this before. I think I might have because something about this is familiar.


i got a 300W Delux PSU (not sure bout the exact model) and no,nothing is overclocked (other than the GPU which is factory overclocked)


----------



## shilka

Sounds like a no name PSU


----------



## Stliqn007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Sounds like a no name PSU


yup,its pretty much a nameless PSU. all it says on it is Delux ATX-300W


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stliqn007*
> 
> i got a 300W Delux PSU (not sure bout the exact model) and no,nothing is overclocked (other than the GPU which is factory overclocked)


Yeah, I'd say that it's the PSU, but what video card do you have again?


----------



## Stliqn007

a Gigabyte Radeon 7750 1GB DDR5 OC


----------



## shilka

Seasonic G 360 watts should be enough for that right TwoCables?


----------



## Stliqn007

well only problem is,the place ill be buying the PSU doesnt..have any seasonics







and yes it's overkill getting a Thermaltake Smart SE 530W ,but its better than having to change the PSU again,incase i do some ridiculous upgrade in the near future. This way im insuring myself that i don't have to waste money again on PSUs. + its the modular version which is a plus


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stliqn007*
> 
> a Gigabyte Radeon 7750 1GB DDR5 OC


Oh, yeah we *did* talk about this before.

Anyway, yeah the PSU is the culprit. We need to replace it ASAP.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Seasonic G 360 watts should be enough for that right TwoCables?


Oh yeah, very easily. The 7750 is almost as green as onboard video.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stliqn007*
> 
> well only problem is,the place ill be buying the PSU doesnt..have any seasonics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yes it's overkill getting a Thermaltake Smart SE 530W ,but its better than having to change the PSU again,incase i do some ridiculous upgrade in the near future. This way im insuring myself that i don't have to waste money again on PSUs. + its the modular version which is a plus


What other PSUs can you get?


----------



## shilka

As long as its not the non modular Thermaltake Smart SE those are HEC

Need i say more then that?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> As long as its not the non modular Thermaltake Smart SE those are HEC
> 
> Need i say more then that?


Yes because most people don't know what you know.


----------



## Stliqn007

these are the ones i can afford. and the Tt Smart was the 1 u chose was the best and yes its the modular one


----------



## HeyBear

Hi guys







,

I'm looking to put together a build over the Christmas holidays and I was hoping you might be able to give me a recommendation for a suitable PSU. Parts list should be something like the following:


Haswell 4770K
2 x Nvidia 780 ti
Aquero 6
Around 14 fans - GT AP-15
1, possibly 2 D5 pumps
1-2 SSD's and an HHD
A few LED strips, hopefully making a lit mid panel
Think that pretty much sums up what the PSU will hopefully be running. I was thinking a good 850W should be able to handle it, I do intend to overclock everything though, so not sure if something closer to 1kW would be better. I don't mind spending a fair bit as this will hopefully last me through several upgrades.

I do want it to be fully modular, i'm planning to sleeve the cables and don't really fancy opening up the unit and widening the routing hole to sleeve a semi-modular unit.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stliqn007*
> 
> 
> these are the ones i can afford. and the Tt Smart was the 1 u chose was the best and yes its the modular one


Oh, I remember now.

I haven't selected any PSUs from that list yet because I don't know which ones are the best. I'm quite curious about the Sirtec units.

Hey guys: are these Sirtec units any good?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeyBear*
> 
> Hi guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> I'm looking to put together a build over the Christmas holidays and I was hoping you might be able to give me a recommendation for a suitable PSU. Parts list should be something like the following:
> 
> 
> Haswell 4770K
> 2 x Nvidia 780 ti
> Aquero 6
> Around 14 fans - GT AP-15
> 1, possibly 2 D5 pumps
> 1-2 SSD's and an HHD
> A few LED strips, hopefully making a lit mid panel
> Think that pretty much sums up what the PSU will hopefully be running. I was thinking a good 850W should be able to handle it, I do intend to overclock everything though, so not sure if something closer to 1kW would be better. I don't mind spending a fair bit as this will hopefully last me through several upgrades.
> 
> I do want it to be fully modular, i'm planning to sleeve the cables and don't really fancy opening up the unit and widening the routing hole to sleeve a semi-modular unit.


What kind of overclocking will you do to the 780 Ti's? Will you be overvolting them?

With the 780 Ti's at stock and the 4770K at 5 GHz, this would pull about 700W while gaming, give or take a few watts.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stliqn007*
> 
> 
> these are the ones i can afford. and the Tt Smart was the 1 u chose was the best and yes its the modular one


The SMART SE was the best one there
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeyBear*
> 
> Hi guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> I'm looking to put together a build over the Christmas holidays and I was hoping you might be able to give me a recommendation for a suitable PSU. Parts list should be something like the following:
> 
> 
> Haswell 4770K
> 2 x Nvidia 780 ti
> Aquero 6
> Around 14 fans - GT AP-15
> 1, possibly 2 D5 pumps
> 1-2 SSD's and an HHD
> A few LED strips, hopefully making a lit mid panel
> Think that pretty much sums up what the PSU will hopefully be running. I was thinking a good 850W should be able to handle it, I do intend to overclock everything though, so not sure if something closer to 1kW would be better. I don't mind spending a fair bit as this will hopefully last me through several upgrades.
> 
> I do want it to be fully modular, i'm planning to sleeve the cables and don't really fancy opening up the unit and widening the routing hole to sleeve a semi-modular unit.


Are you going to overvolt those two video cards?

If not all you need is a 750 watts


----------



## Stliqn007

so ill be getting a new PSU and not a monitor. That's a relief for my savings







. A new monitor would have costed me twice as much as a PSU


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stliqn007*
> 
> so ill be getting a new PSU and not a monitor. That's a relief for my savings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . A new monitor would have costed me twice as much as a PSU


Yeah, and you'll have a much cleaner and much more stable power delivery to boot!


----------



## Stliqn007

Thank u very much for ur help,guys. I'm so glad i checked into this site.







. I've been meaning to find a site like this for awhile now to help me with PC related stuff,since i ain't that top notch when it comes to details.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stliqn007*
> 
> Thank u very much for ur help,guys. I'm so glad i checked into this site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I've been meaning to find a site like this for awhile now to help me with PC related stuff,since i ain't that top notch when it comes to details.


You're very welcome!

Yeah, even though this site is mostly about overclocking and also trying to get the most out of our computer and consumer electronics, this is probably the best site for technical support as well! Everything I know, I learned right here on OCN. I'm very serious. I knew a *few* things before I came here, but I haven't really used that knowledge on here because it's too basic. lol


----------



## HeyBear

Spoiler: TwoCables and Shilka quotes



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> What kind of overclocking will you do to the 780 Ti's? Will you be overvolting them?
> 
> With the 780 Ti's at stock and the 4770K at 5 GHz, this would pull about 700W while gaming, give or take a few watts.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The SMART SE was the best one there
> Are you going to overvolt those two video cards?
> 
> If not all you need is a 750 watts






Thanks for the fast response guys, I do plan to use Skyn3t's custom bios, so I think up to 1.212v depending on how I feel, everything is going under water so hopefully the overclock will be pretty big. I am a novice though, so doubt I'll be able to hit 5GHz on the processor, I haven't ruled out delidding though so you never know









Should mention, might look into upgrading to Haswell-E at some point if the specs look good, so might need a little headroom for that.


----------



## shilka

EVGA SuperNova G2/P2 or Cooler Master V1000 is what i would get then


----------



## HeyBear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> EVGA SuperNova G2/P2 or Cooler Master V1000 is what i would get then


I will look into the availability of the ones you listed, thanks for your help Shilka!







+REP for your troubles


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeyBear*
> 
> I will look into the availability of the ones you listed, thanks for your help Shilka!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +REP for your troubles


http://www.scan.co.uk/products/1000w-cooler-master-v-series-full-modular-80plus-gold-93-eff-silent-135mm-fdb-fan
http://www.scan.co.uk/products/1000w-evga-supernova-1000-g2-full-modular-80plus-gold-90plus-eff-continous-power-psu
http://www.scan.co.uk/products/1000w-evga-supernova-full-modular-80plus-platinum-power-supply

Since the P2 is lower then the V1000 that is the one i would go for

Another option you have is the Fractal Design Newton R3 but i dont think that will be cheaper then the G2


----------



## HeyBear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/1000w-cooler-master-v-series-full-modular-80plus-gold-93-eff-silent-135mm-fdb-fan
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/1000w-evga-supernova-1000-g2-full-modular-80plus-gold-90plus-eff-continous-power-psu
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/1000w-evga-supernova-full-modular-80plus-platinum-power-supply
> 
> Since the P2 is lower then the V1000 that is the one i would go for
> 
> Another option you have is the Fractal Design Newton R3 but i dont think that will be cheaper then the G2


They're all on pre order at Scan at the minute so just sent them an email on the P2 and v1000, hoping to get everything before the Christmas Holiday's. I'll keep the Fractal in mind, I think it's semi modular though so I'll just keep it as a reserve for now. Thanks again, Shilka.


----------



## shilka

Yes its semi modular

As well as overpriced


----------



## shilka

A Corsair CS review is up

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=366

65mv ripple on the 12v rail and that price yes sir we got us another mediocre Corsair PSU

Am not surprised


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> A Corsair CS review is up
> 
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=366
> 
> 65mv ripple on the 12v rail and that price yes sir we got us another mediocre Corsair PSU
> 
> Am not surprised


Sigh. lol


----------



## shilka

Its Great Wall we are talking about

Yes they can make good stuff

Just not always they do


----------



## Tator Tot

Really the only bad part about it is pricing.

Especially when you consider that Cooler Master is putting out their GM line with 80+ Bronze Efficiency but better performance for $30-40 USD less.

Though, this has been the power supply market for awhile; plenty of good & great units to choose from (as most of the mainstay companies don't make bad PSUs anymore) but price dictates the overall acceptance level of a product.

Not priced to match it's relative performance than it's instantly shunned.

As far as the Mainstay Brands in the US go (Cooler Master, Corsair, Antec, Thermaltake, Seasonic) only one of them still shovels junk to the market (Thermaltake) as Cooler Master's recent turn has proven that's not who they want to be anymore.

Like wise, you have brands popping up into the market with solid offerings that are competing on the pricing side of things (like NZXT, Rosewill, EVGA, XFX.) Though some of them (NZXT) seem to still shovel crap onto the market (Hale82-N & Hale82v2.)

Really, it's just important to keep in mind that mistakes in manufacturing happen to every brand. I just had a Seasonic that landed on my desk today which had one of the modular connectors installed upside down and I need to process an RMA for the guy so he can get his rig built.

The biggest market factors right now are Value Relative to Performance and consistency in the brand. Which goes to all factors (features, service, support, build quality, etc)


----------



## shilka

Well if the CS is the same price as the CX then maybe we could talk

But i dont think Corsair is going to do that


----------



## TwoCables

Corsair strikes me as a company who's trying to continue profiting from the reputation that they used to have for as long as possible. It seems to me that for them, it's all about the money.


----------



## Tator Tot

With it's design & topology, most likely not that cheap no. Though I could see it going lower if they really wished for it, but only by $20 at most.

I can see smaller-form-factor systems being an area where the CSM units would shine as they are modular (not full modular) but only 140mm deep while still packing in the features.

Silverstone has an equally average performing Gold unit that's full modular but with the connectors protruding from the casing it's more like 150mm deep (the same as their 750w & 850w units which just came out.)

Just because these guys are not the best doesn't mean they can't suit a niche. A bit deciding factor will come if/when we see MIR's being dropped & newegg's initial pricing go down. The G550 from Seasonic started off at $100 originally as well.


----------



## shilka

The Cooler Master VS series is better all around from what i understood

Not saying the CS is the worst series ever its not its way better made then the CX series

Its just that 65mv ripple that drags it down


----------



## Tator Tot

That's really not that bad considering the Seasonic XP1000 & XP1250 both have ~55mv of ripple on the 12v rail.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> That's really not that bad considering the Seasonic XP1000 & XP1250 both have ~55mv of ripple on the 12v rail.


You mean 1200XP right?

And why are those twice as high as the lower wattage models


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> You mean 1200XP right?
> 
> And why are those twice as high as the lower wattage models


Meant X1250 not XP1250 but it's due to the circuit design. Which is why Cooler Master opted to have the KM3 design upgraded to 1000w instead of using the XP1000 or X1050 design at that level.

60mv of ripple is really not that bad as it's still half of the ATX spec.


----------



## shilka

60mv is not bad no but it is as you said half which i call average

My main point about the CS was not that its bad its not

Its just not impressive like say the Cooler Master VS series is which has better ripple and voltage regulation

The VS also has a Panasonic main cap rated at 105c Vs the CS which has a Nippon Chemi-Con rated at 85c

As the VS is not sold in the US yet i cant compare price but i dont think its more then the CS

Overall both are small semi modular 80 plus gold rated units and so far it looks like the VS is ahead of the CS


----------



## Juicehead

Hey guys, made my way to this thread after purchasing 2 gtx 780 ti classified cards. When considering my setup (in sig), what would u guys recommend for a psu? I did the psu calc and I am getting about 1000w. I may OC the two cards a bit at some point, conservatively, no water cooling.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juicehead*
> 
> Hey guys, made my way to this thread after purchasing 2 gtx 780 ti classified cards. When considering my setup (in sig), what would u guys recommend for a psu? I did the psu calc and I am getting about 1000w. I may OC the two cards a bit at some point, conservatively, no water cooling.


You dont need more then 750 watts unless you are going to overvolt your video cards


----------



## Juicehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> You dont need more then 750 watts unless you are going to overvolt your video cards


So essentially a 1000w should be ok if I do decide to overvolt them?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juicehead*
> 
> So essentially a 1000w should be ok if I do decide to overvolt them?


Yes but only if you are going to overvolt if you are not then its overkill and a waste of money

If you are looking for a 1000 watts then the Cooler Master V1000 and EVGA SuperNova G2/P2 is probably where you get the most for your money

There is also the NZXT HALE 90 V2 which is very good but its also overpriced


----------



## Juicehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Yes but only if you are going to overvolt if you are not then its overkill and a waste of money
> 
> If you are looking for a 1000 watts then the Cooler Master V1000 and EVGA SuperNova G2/P2 is probably where you get the most for your money
> 
> There is also the NZXT HALE 90 V2 which is very good but its also overpriced


Awesome, thx for the help and saving me money!


----------



## shilka

No need to spend more on less


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juicehead*
> 
> Hey guys, made my way to this thread after purchasing 2 gtx 780 ti classified cards. When considering my setup (in sig), what would u guys recommend for a psu? I did the psu calc and I am getting about 1000w. I may OC the two cards a bit at some point, conservatively, no water cooling.


Your power consumption while gaming could peak at around 650W, so a good 750W PSU would be a perfect fit.


----------



## goodlucktome

HI, I hope someone may be able to help me out.

I am building a low budget miner as a hobby. I am just fascinated by all of this crypto currency stuff but not sure where it will all go so I am buying cost effective (not the latest gpus) and the other parts mobo, case etc are of higher quality in case I end up with a nice computer for gaming (haha).

I am struggling with trying to determine a good psu for my rig. I have 3 7850 GPUs and a sempron 145 cpu (low power consumption).

I don't know much about undervolting etc and I am not sure if the 7850s I bought are able to be adjusted anyway. So I will probably leave it stock.

On thread https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=172603.0

Two folks on this thread said that 3 7850s would take 460 watts.

So would a 750w psu be fine? Would bronze be ok? Or could I go lower? I can't seem to figure out what is needed to ensure that I don't underpower my setup.

Many thanks for your time!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodlucktome*
> 
> HI, I hope someone may be able to help me out.
> 
> I am building a low budget miner as a hobby. I am just fascinated by all of this crypto currency stuff but not sure where it will all go so I am buying cost effective (not the latest gpus) and the other parts mobo, case etc are of higher quality in case I end up with a nice computer for gaming (haha).
> 
> I am struggling with trying to determine a good psu for my rig. I have 3 7850 GPUs and a sempron 145 cpu (low power consumption).
> 
> I don't know much about undervolting etc and I am not sure if the 7850s I bought are able to be adjusted anyway. So I will probably leave it stock.
> 
> On thread https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=172603.0
> 
> Two folks on this thread said that 3 7850s would take 460 watts.
> 
> So would a 750w psu be fine? Would bronze be ok? Or could I go lower? I can't seem to figure out what is needed to ensure that I don't underpower my setup.
> 
> Many thanks for your time!


The quality and output capacity can't be judged by the 80+ certification.

Anyway, a good 650W PSU will be good too because the average power draw while mining will likely end up at approximately 450W, which is about 70% of the continuous capacity of a good 650W PSU resulting in very good efficiency. Of course, a good 750W PSU would put the average power draw right at about 60%, which could result in marginally better efficiency, but likely unnoticeable.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Thanks @shilka for your recommendation of this Sparkle Magna Gold Pro 850w, this thing is a tank at first glance. The unit itself must weigh about 8 or 9 pounds. I think I did pretty well getting it at $110, since now I see it is up to $190 at regular price.

I probably shouldn't talk it up to much until I actually test/use it







but so far everything looks to be quality on it, the cables are heavy, came with 14 awg power cable, the box and packaging, even the manual is decent.


----------



## TwoCables

The Magna Gold Pro? Nice purchase! That PSU is very nice.


----------



## Imprezzion

Ehm yeah, i'm always lookin' for cheap PSU's to reccommend to people that ask me to build a PC for them and I have a few models i'd like your opinion on.

- OCZ ZS Series 550W at €55 it's the cheapest proper looking 550w sharing the exact same price as the old XFX Pro 550w and Seasonic M12 II 520W but i don't know much about it's quality at all really..
- Same goes for the ZS 650w which is €2 more expensive at €57 and equally priced to the Seasonic S12 II 620W.
- The ZS 750w is also very very cheap at just €60. THere is no competative PSU in that pricerange of ''750w''. The closest would be the €70 Cooler Master GM G750M.
- Also, since many people around me love their design, i'd like to know about the Zalman ZM700-GT 700W.
- Last but not least, the Seasonic S12G 650W, at €88 it's probably the best 650w unit you can buy but I just wanna verify. Only competition it has in this pricerange is the Cooler Master VS V650S at €85.

I'm sorry if I ask too much but.. I really want to be sure the PSU's I reccommend are the best available for a certain budget









I myself got the CM V700 when it was on sale for €99,99 and couldn't be happier with it. Super quiet, super efficient, ribbon cables are awesome and it does not budge no matter the voltage I stick on my 2600K/3770K/GTX780.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> The Magna Gold Pro? Nice purchase! That PSU is very nice.


Its a rebrand of the FSP Aurum Pro

Newegg sold it with 80$ or 42% off
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Ehm yeah, i'm always lookin' for cheap PSU's to reccommend to people that ask me to build a PC for them and I have a few models i'd like your opinion on.
> 
> - OCZ ZS Series 550W at €55 it's the cheapest proper looking 550w sharing the exact same price as the old XFX Pro 550w and Seasonic M12 II 520W but i don't know much about it's quality at all really..
> - Same goes for the ZS 650w which is €2 more expensive at €57 and equally priced to the Seasonic S12 II 620W.
> - The ZS 750w is also very very cheap at just €60. THere is no competative PSU in that pricerange of ''750w''. The closest would be the €70 Cooler Master GM G750M.
> - Also, since many people around me love their design, i'd like to know about the Zalman ZM700-GT 700W.
> - Last but not least, the Seasonic S12G 650W, at €88 it's probably the best 650w unit you can buy but I just wanna verify. Only competition it has in this pricerange is the Cooler Master VS V650S at €85.
> 
> I'm sorry if I ask too much but.. I really want to be sure the PSU's I reccommend are the best available for a certain budget


I am not a fan of the Cooler Master GM series

Its not bad but it has too many second and third rate parts


----------



## mikeaj

OCZ ZS is solid. In a lot of countries in Europe, it's often the best value option. It has respectable performance, a decent layout, and Japanese capacitors / ball-bearing fan. However, OCZ is bankrupt. Toshiba agreed to buy their assets, but press releases just talked about the SSD business components. I don't think anybody really knows what'll happen to the PSUs in the long term with respect to warranties and so on.

Old Seasonic S12II line is nothing spectacular but built decently and time-tested. It should be fine. It's group regulated, but get that instead of the ZS unless you're confident in OCZ for whatever reason.

Cooler Master GM is very good for the price, but as noted above it has some not-so-great parts inside. However, even second-rate capacitors should last a while in a unit with as high efficiency and low ripple as that.

Zalman ZM700-GT 700W is by far the worst of anything you mentioned. It's a pretty mediocre FSP unit. Zalman power supplies are rarely relevant in terms of price/performance.

Seasonic S12G is good and very solid, but it's not some amazing premium-tier product in terms of quality. It's just the non-modular version of Seasonic G. Cooler Master VS is comparable but built slightly worse (but is modular). These are the best of what you mentioned.


----------



## Stliqn007

hey guys, im back and i got some good news and some bad news lol








the good news is, i got my PSU and actually installed it myself (for the 1st time)
bad news is,those pesky flickering lines are here to stay








but ill just try and ignore em like i was doing so far. Slowly ill replace everything


----------



## Zulli85

Decided to post here instead of creating another thread. I see there are a couple of beyond goatlike OCN members posting here so it's probably a good idea. Anyway..

Building a new computer soon and I have a couple of things I'd like to run by you guys. I generally want a modular, ~600-650 watt, 80 Plus certified PSU. I intend on building mid to upper mid-range gaming rig with a single gpu, ssd, and another sata hard drive.

I haven't picked out any specific hardware but I believe 600-650 is ample. Please correct me if I'm wrong. I'm also wondering if it is worth the extra cost to go for an 80 Plus PSU. Energy costs are a concern however I'm not sure if it is worth the premium. I am still using my sig rig for comparison. Finally, I don't have to have modular but it is certainly preferred. Can anyone provide some insight and/or suggestions? I just want to make sure my priorities are straight when making a decision. Many thanks.


----------



## shilka

What do you need to power?

Also its pretty hard to find a PSU thats not 80 plus or higher these days

You got 80 plus and then bronze silver gold and last platinum to pick from


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> What do you need to power?
> 
> Also its pretty hard to find a PSU thats not 80 plus or higher these days
> 
> You got 80 plus and then bronze silver gold and last platinum to pick from


Well like I said I haven't picked out specific parts yet. It will be a mid-range gaming rig though. Leaning towards an FX-6300 and a 7790, something along those lines. I'll also have an SSD, regular SATA hard drive, a single optical drive (that I'll probably never use) and would like some headroom for overclocking even though I probably never will. Just looking for some ballpark suggestions. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## shilka

If you are not going to have more then one mid range video card then you dont need more then 450 watts


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> If you are not going to have more then one mid range video card then you dont need more then 450 watts


That is good to know. Which brands should I consider first? Sorry if this is a dumb question but I've been out of computer hardware loop for a while and these things may have changed over the years.


----------



## shilka

A thing you should know is almost every brand out there does not make what they sell

Which means if you buy a Cooler Master or a Corsair you dont get a PSU made by them

Seasonic is one of the few that makes that they sell

So untill the Cooler Master V450S is sold in the US the best min range option is still the Seasonic G series


----------



## mikeaj

By the way, FX-6300 and HD 7790 would be comfortable on 300W if anybody made decent ones of those.

In general, if you have the time to research at all, never look at the brand. Most brands don't even manufacture their own power supplies and source designs from a variety of sources, and even those with a little more design chops (to more intelligently decide what they're getting, verify things, make adjustments to existing designs) and those that manufacture their own put a wide variety of products on the market. Most big brands have products ranging from kinda bad to really good.

Rosewill Capstone, Seasonic G, and Antec True Power Classic are all good. You shouldn't have to spend over $70. If you want to penny pinch, there is a pretty big list of solid options that on day-to-day pricing could be more like $50 but are definitely a step down from those.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> A thing you should know is almost every brand out there does not make what they sell
> 
> Which means if you buy a Cooler Master or a Corsair you dont get a PSU made by them
> 
> Seasonic is one of the few that makes that they sell
> 
> So untill the Cooler Master V450S is sold in the US the best min range option is still the Seasonic G series


I knew that a lot of the brands didn't make what they are selling but didn't realize it is almost all of them. Is there a way to find out what you are actually buying? That G series is pretty pricey, the cheapest one for my needs at the egg is $85 plus shipping. Am considering these Corsair models, your thoughts?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139049

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139048


----------



## shilka

The Antec True Power Classic is a rebranded Seasonic S12G right?

Rosewill Capstone is a Super Flower Golden Green that much i know


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> By the way, FX-6300 and HD 7790 would be comfortable on 300W if anybody made decent ones of those.
> 
> In general, if you have the time to research at all, never look at the brand. Most brands don't even manufacture their own power supplies and source designs from a variety of sources, and even those with a little more design chops (to more intelligently decide what they're getting, verify things, make adjustments to existing designs) and those that manufacture their own put a wide variety of products on the market. Most big brands have products ranging from kinda bad to really good.
> 
> Rosewill Capstone, Seasonic G, and Antec True Power Classic are all good. You shouldn't have to spend over $70. If you want to penny pinch, there is a pretty big list of solid options that on day-to-day pricing could be more like $50 but are definitely a step down from those.


Thanks for the info. Price is a concern however I am flexible because I understand the importance of a quality psu. I will look into those brands and models for sure.


----------



## mikeaj

I said $70 and under because Rosewill Capstone 450W is never over that. It's $60 now.

Oh yeah, so I meant Seasonic G and S12G (non-modular version; True Power Classic is this). All of those are usually more expensive but sometimes not. The Seasonic 360W (SSR-360GP) is also $60 now.

Those Corsair CX-M are in the yeah-you-can-definitely-do-better-but-it'll-hardly-blow-up-your-computer range. Since the older days, Corsair's diversified and expanded their product range downwards. CX is as low as it gets aside from the VS units that are only sold in "emerging markets." So yeah, they're on the low end of the ~$50 solid enough units. I'd get something else.

But if you're looking in the $25-30 range after rebate, there's nothing better you can get.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> I said $70 and under because Rosewill Capstone 450W is never over that. It's $60 now.
> 
> Oh yeah, so I meant Seasonic G and S12G (non-modular version; True Power Classic is this). All of those are usually more expensive but sometimes not. The Seasonic 360W (SSR-360GP) is also $60 now.
> 
> Those Corsair CX-M are in the yeah-you-can-definitely-do-better-but-it'll-hardly-blow-up-your-computer range. Since the older days, Corsair's diversified and expanded their product range downwards. CX is as low as it gets aside from the VS units that are only sold in "emerging markets." So yeah, they're on the low end of the ~$50 solid enough units. I'd get something else.
> 
> But if you're looking in the $25-30 range after rebate, there's nothing better you can get.


Will look into these for sure, thanks. I remember hearing quite a long time ago that Corsair was putting out some of the best psu's out there which is why I was leaning towards them. After everything I've learned in this thread I will go elsewhere. The Rosewill Capstone for $60 looks really good and might just be the one to get. Thanks again kind sir.


----------



## shilka

I made this thread so its easier for everyone to find info on what they want

http://www.overclock.net/t/1431929/psu-index-thread

Just find the brand you are looking at and pretty much all info is in that thread


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I made this thread so its easier for everyone to find info on what they want
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1431929/psu-index-thread
> 
> Just find the brand you are looking at and pretty much all info is in that thread


Thank you, that post should be stickied.


----------



## shilka

I have it listed under my sig but i dont think that many see it down there

Anyway you can find reviews of the Capstone in the Rosewill thread


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I have it listed under my sig but i dont think that many see it down there
> 
> Anyway you can find reviews of the Capstone in the Rosewill thread


Yeah I didn't notice it until you posted it and I am also reading a review on that power supply right now.


----------



## Zulli85

One last question. Is there any reason not to get the modular version of the Rosewill Capstone? I'm willing to spend the extra $10 or so for a neat and tidy case. Sorry for the double post.


----------



## shilka

Not really no


----------



## EliteReplay

i have a question i was about to buy the Corsair HX850W but i saw... that is being built by CWT and most of u dont recommend byuing PSU from CWT.
and them jonnyguru said is a very good PSU...

but them i read the Corsair 850RM review and it saying is really BAD but is being built by CWT so whats the deal with this?

Can i just go ahead a get the HX850W or HX750W? is there any issue that i have to know about this PSU?

thanks


----------



## shilka

First off no one said dont buy CWT

Second the RM750/850 are not CWT but Chicony Power Technology

Last you can find just as good as Corsair for less money so spend more and get less?


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> First off no one said dont buy CWT
> 
> Second the RM750/850 are not CWT but Chicony Power Technology
> 
> Last you can find just as good as Corsair for less money so spend more and get less?


OK thanks, what it would be a good 750W or 850W that is gold rate? i get gold is better than bronze
im very much concern about the ripple effect more than anything

whats a good PSU on that rage? my budget is $130


----------



## shilka

Seasonic G series 750 watts or Cooler Master V700/V850


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Seasonic G series 750 watts or Cooler Master V700/V850


my budget is $130 dollars man those are like $160+


----------



## shilka

Then you dont have much choice

The Seasonic M12 II Bronze Evo Edition is about the cheapest fully modular you can buy

But good luck finding it as no one in the US want to bother selling it

XFX Core Edition are cheap and decent but not modular


----------



## fleetfeather

Why such a low budget for a PSU...? You have a R9 290 and a 4930k lol


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Why such a low budget for a PSU...? You have a R9 290 and a 4930k lol


im actually building the Machine... im missing the PSU i think i will go with the HX850 7 years warranty....

but
what would you recommend over a HX850 for arround the same price...


----------



## fleetfeather

Well, where do you live? All Corsair units are outrageously overpriced in my region, so I could probably do a lot with the cost of a HX850 here


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Well, where do you live? All Corsair units are outrageously overpriced in my region, so I could probably do a lot with the cost of a HX850 here


i can get it from amazon for $140 thats fine...


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> i can get it from amazon for $140 thats fine...


@shilka aren't the Aurum Pro's close to $140, or any of the better Capstone units?


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> @shilka aren't the Aurum Pro's close to $140, or any of the better Capstone units?


which one... i dont know to much about PSU to be honest... but let met check them on amazon.


----------



## EliteReplay

Well they actually cost more... do u recommend getting the Rosewill capstone 750w over the HX??? and why?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> Well they actually cost more... do u recommend getting the Rosewill capstone 750w over the HX??? and why?


I don't know a lot about the rosewill range because they aren't very common in Australia, but I've heard them mentioned a couple of times. I'm out of my office currently so I can't do much research for you I'm afraid. Shilka will have a good idea though.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I don't know a lot about the rosewill range because they aren't very common in Australia, but I've heard them mentioned a couple of times. I'm out of my office currently so I can't do much research for you I'm afraid. Shilka will have a good idea though.


i was reading reviews on newegg about the Rosewill captsone 750w and most of user said the fan is loud as hell and that some of them die withtin 2-3 week of use.

so i guess im going to get the corsair... i dont live in USA, so i dont want a PSU that die on my that quick


----------



## shilka

Where are you from and what can you find


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Where are you from and what can you find


Dominican republic... i cant find anything here... we need to buy stuff overseas.


----------



## shilka

can you find the Seasonic G series?


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> can you find the Seasonic G series?


no man, in this country in terms of PC hardware we need to buy stuff online and get it ship to this country
other wise we will still be using CPU from 3-4 years ago...

if u get something here is has to be bought from someone else used mostly lol
here most people used Corsair.


----------



## shilka

I asked can you find the Seasonic G as in find it on amazon or whatever


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I asked can you find the Seasonic G as in find it on amazon or whatever


Man but Seasonic G why? can u let me know why please? which one RM or RT version?


----------



## shilka

Its pretty much the best mid range PSU you can buy besides the semi modular Cooler Master V series

http://www.overclock.net/t/1430448/4-mid-range-psu-s-compared


----------



## TwoCables

EliteReplay: what exactly will you be powering?

What are your overclocking plans for the CPU?

What are your overclocking plans for the video card(s)? Will you be overvolting?

Be specific. You might not need anywhere near 750/850W.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> EliteReplay: what exactly will you be powering?
> 
> What are your overclocking plans for the CPU?
> 
> What are your overclocking plans for the video card(s)? Will you be overvolting?
> 
> Be specific. You might not need anywhere near 750/850W.


in january my 3930K is arriving and my R9 290 possibly aswell... i dont deal with Overclock but would like to have a PSU in case i decide to SLI/CF or willing to OC just for Benchmark not for general use.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> in january my 3930K is arriving and my R9 290 possibly aswell... i dont deal with Overclock but would like to have a PSU in case i decide to SLI/CF or willing to OC just for Benchmark not for general use.


How far might you overclock the 3930K?

How far might you overclock the 290(s)? Will you be overvolting?

(so far though, I can see now why you're looking at 750/850W - it's just that it's rather common for people to overestimate by 200-300W, sometimes more)


----------



## kpo6969

Looking to replace older power supply, rig in sig.
What I'm looking for:
-fully modular
-gold or platinum
-650w or so
-lasting, quality unit

out of there 3 which would be the best choice?

Seasonic SS-660XP2
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151121

SeaSonic X Series X650 Gold
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151088

Cooler Master V700
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817171080


----------



## TwoCables

Well, at those prices, I'm wondering: what will you be powering that needs a super-high-end 650W PSU?


----------



## kpo6969

The system in my signature as I previously posted. I missed the V700 sale the other week so price does matter somewhat.
Choices for fully modular platinum are not that many.
I don't want to cheap out this time and view this as an investment.
Thanks


----------



## TwoCables

Oh god. "rig in my sig"

I do not know how I missed that. I apologize.

Anyway, will you ever have two video cards? I'm just thinking that if not, then you could spend even less on a good 450-550W PSU.


----------



## kpo6969

No, only one card.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpo6969*
> 
> No, only one card.


Oh wait... will you be overvolting it?


----------



## kpo6969

No


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpo6969*
> 
> No


Hmm. I thought that I was going to find much better prices than this, but you can go with the 460W SeaSonic Platinum Series for $129.99 shipped:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151099

If you're only ever going to have 1 video card and you won't ever overvolt it, then this is definitely an option.

Are you going to be sleeving the PSU?


----------



## kpo6969

No
I don't think I want to go as low as 460w though.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpo6969*
> 
> No
> I don't think I want to go as low as 460w though.


Oh. Why not?

I'm not trying to push it on you, I'm just curious.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Oh. Why not?
> 
> I'm not trying to push it on you, I'm just curious.


would not be better just to get 1 PSU with enough watts (future proving) that might help you just in case u need that extra wattage?


----------



## neo668

Has anybody heard about the Super Flower Golden Green HX series or know anything about them? I bought a 500W Golden Green HX (SF-500P14XE(HX)) for $51 yesterday. I just wanted to get a Super Flower and the price was unbeatable. But it seems the HX series is different to that of the old Golden Green. For one, the HX series use Taiwanese caps while the old Golden Greens used Chemi-Cons. Couldn't find anything on the web concerning the HX series and I've been trying for 2 days now. Any info would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo668*
> 
> Has anybody heard about the Super Flower Golden Green HX series or know anything about them? I bought a 500W Golden Green HX (SF-500P14XE(HX)) for $51 yesterday. I just wanted to get a Super Flower and the price was unbeatable. But it seems the HX series is different to that of the old Golden Green. For one, the HX series use Taiwanese caps while the old Golden Greens used Chemi-Cons. Couldn't find anything on the web concerning the HX series and I've been trying for 2 days now. Any info would be appreciated. Thanks.


The designs are a newer, simplified version of Golden Green; there's only one decent review out there and it's performance numbers are a bit better on the Vreg than the original Golden Green units.

The capacitors did change but they're chinese Capxon's and not Taiwanese caps (common misconception for this brand like some others.) The fan also changed from a 140mm two ball bearing to a 120mm sleeve bearing.

Given the price, you didn't get suckered. Should still be a solid unit.

It's a lower cost & slightly improved version of the Golden Green design.

The capacitors are suspect but I can't speak on longevity as there's just not enough information out there to comment on the difference between brands. Japanese Capacitors are usually held to higher tolerances and last longer. The chinese caps are usually the weakest you can buy.


----------



## neo668

Thank you, Tator.

Capxon.......aaaaaaargh!!!!........exactly what I wanted to avoid. If I knew this earlier I would have bought the Corsair VS450 for $38 instead. Actually, I would have avoided these 2 units altogether.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo668*
> 
> Thank you, Tator.
> 
> Capxon.......aaaaaaargh!!!!........exactly what I wanted to avoid. If I knew this earlier I would have bought the Corsair VS450 for $38 instead. Actually, I would have avoided these 2 units altogether.


Thats even worse

In fact its the worst PSU Corsair sells


----------



## neo668

I crossed off the VS450 when I found out it used Capxon caps. Didn't realize that Super Flower would also stoop so low. If I didn't get either of these 2 I would have considered the Antec NeoECO 500/550 W. It's a bit more expensive but at least it's a Seasonic design/build. And I'm sure it wouldn't have any Capxon caps.


----------



## mikeaj

I thought Corsair VS was CWT (GPA I think). Does Corsair use Super Flower for anything?

Antec Neo Eco used... uh, Su'scon or something on secondary. It's one of the only Seasonic-manufactured power supplies other than their own low-end OEM versions of series that have second- or third-rate capacitors.

I'm not sure why you're looking at downgrades from what you already got. Golden Green HX should have higher efficiency and/or less ripple anyway, so it's less stress on the caps. A cheaped-out version of Golden Green for $51 doesn't sound bad to me.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> I thought Corsair VS was CWT (GPA I think). Does Corsair use Super Flower for anything?
> 
> Antec Neo Eco used... uh, Su'scon or something on secondary. It's one of the only Seasonic-manufactured power supplies other than their own low-end OEM versions of series that have second- or third-rate capacitors.
> 
> I'm not sure why you're looking at downgrades from what you already got. Golden Green HX should have higher efficiency and/or less ripple anyway, so it's less stress on the caps. A cheaped-out version of Golden Green for $51 doesn't sound bad to me.


Corsair VS are CWT not Super Flower

Not sure why you think its SF?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> Antec Neo Eco used... uh, Su'scon or something on secondary. It's one of the only Seasonic-manufactured power supplies other than their own low-end OEM versions of series that have second- or third-rate capacitors.


NeoECO used Teapo on the secondary. A better Taiwanese cap.


----------



## neo668

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> I'm not sure why you're looking at downgrades from what you already got. Golden Green HX should have higher efficiency and/or less ripple anyway, so it's less stress on the caps. A cheaped-out version of Golden Green for $51 doesn't sound bad to me.


I was looking for a PSU to go into a computer that would be used at work. It didn't have to be top-notch but it had to be reliable. The computer won't be stressed much but it would be ON 24/7.

I've always wanted to try out Super Flower and was blinded by the name when I saw the HX 500W going for just $51. When I checked Super Flower's website it said that the HX 500W used Taiwanese capacitors. I didn't realize that Crapxon was a Taiwanese company.

Crapxon is notorious for bad caps so I've been trying to avoid them when buying a new PSU. Now, I don't regret getting the HX 500W but I won't be comfortable if I used it at the office, knowing that it is filled with Crapxons. I'll probably get another PSU to go into the office computer and use the HX 500W for a new personal build.


----------



## shilka

Capxon is chinese as far as i know

Chinese as from main land China not Taiwan

Or did i misunderstand something


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Capxon is chinese as far as i know
> 
> Chinese as from main land China not Taiwan
> 
> Or did i misunderstand something


Capxon has their HQ in Taiwan (& started there) but the caps are made in China (Shenzen).

http://www.capxongroup.com/en/about_page.aspx?catid=about&itemid=1173

They're a company like Toshin Kogyo, who is based in Japan but has their capacitors made in Taiwan. They list themselves as a Japanese brand when they're lacking the critical component (manufacturing) that makes a capacitor Japanese.

As far as the capacitor market goes; the performance isn't difference with better brands of capacitors (Capxon vs Teapo vs Nippon Chemi Con) but the longevity is.


----------



## neo668

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Capxon is chinese as far as i know
> 
> Chinese as from main land China not Taiwan
> 
> Or did i misunderstand something


Capxon is a Taiwanese company with manufacturing facilities in Mainland China. Most big international companies have manufacturing facilities in China now, like Sony and Panasonic.

Here's a snippet taken from Capxon's own website.



When you buy a Sony you are relying on Sony's design and manufacturing expertise and quality control. Not on the Chinese labour.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> I thought Corsair VS was CWT (GPA I think). Does Corsair use Super Flower for anything?
> 
> Antec Neo Eco used... uh, Su'scon or something on secondary. It's one of the only Seasonic-manufactured power supplies other than their own low-end OEM versions of series that have second- or third-rate capacitors.
> 
> I'm not sure why you're looking at downgrades from what you already got. Golden Green HX should have higher efficiency and/or less ripple anyway, so it's less stress on the caps. A cheaped-out version of Golden Green for $51 doesn't sound bad to me.


Nope, and I think Super Flower is too smart to deal with Corsair.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> I thought Corsair VS was CWT (GPA I think). Does Corsair use Super Flower for anything?
> 
> Antec Neo Eco used... uh, Su'scon or something on secondary. It's one of the only Seasonic-manufactured power supplies other than their own low-end OEM versions of series that have second- or third-rate capacitors.
> 
> I'm not sure why you're looking at downgrades from what you already got. Golden Green HX should have higher efficiency and/or less ripple anyway, so it's less stress on the caps. A cheaped-out version of Golden Green for $51 doesn't sound bad to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Corsair VS are CWT not Super Flower
> 
> Not sure why you think its SF?
Click to expand...

He didn't say that.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Nope, and I think Super Flower is too smart to deal with Corsair.


OEMs generally do not care who they're making units for as long as that company pays up.

SuperFlower isn't an OEM that doesn't let you change much. You get their design and you can make minor modifications to it (capacitors, fan, modularity) but that's about it.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> OEMs generally do not care who they're making units for as long as that company pays up.
> 
> SuperFlower isn't an OEM that doesn't let you change much. You get their design and you can make minor modifications to it (capacitors, fan, modularity) but that's about it.


Didn't SeaSonic sever their relationship with Corsair a while back because of the way Corsair is?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Didn't SeaSonic sever their relationship with Corsair a while back because of the way Corsair is?


Those are the rumors and they seem to be true so far


----------



## legoman786

I'm looking to replace my aging Corsair HX550 (served me 4 years now), so that I can power 2x 5770's.

I *was* eyeing the Corsair RM850 full modular, until I read about the SeaSonic deal.

I'm looking for something that I can upgrade the CPU/mobo with and retain the ability to keep 2 GPU's.

As I have done in the past, I'm not looking to go overboard with components while keeping the ability to move up.

80 Plus Gold and higher is a must. Full modular would be liked, not a necessity.

What do you suggest?

PS: Price range MAX $175 w/shipping.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> I'm looking to replace my aging Corsair HX550 (served me 4 years now), so that I can power 2x 5770's.
> 
> I *was* eyeing the Corsair RM850 full modular, until I read about the SeaSonic deal.
> 
> I'm looking for something that I can upgrade the CPU/mobo with and retain the ability to keep 2 GPU's.
> 
> As I have done in the past, I'm not looking to go overboard with components while keeping the ability to move up.
> 
> 80 Plus Gold and higher is a must. Full modular would be liked, not a necessity.
> 
> What do you suggest?
> 
> PS: Price range MAX $175 w/shipping.


Seasonic G series 650 or 750 watts

Or Cooler Master V700 if you want something thats high end

Or if you want to try something new you could go with the HighPower Astro Gold or PT series


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> I'm looking to replace my aging Corsair HX550 (served me 4 years now), so that I can power 2x 5770's.
> 
> I *was* eyeing the Corsair RM850 full modular, until I read about the SeaSonic deal.
> 
> I'm looking for something that I can upgrade the CPU/mobo with and retain the ability to keep 2 GPU's.
> 
> As I have done in the past, I'm not looking to go overboard with components while keeping the ability to move up.
> 
> 80 Plus Gold and higher is a must. Full modular would be liked, not a necessity.
> 
> What do you suggest?
> 
> PS: Price range MAX $175 w/shipping.


The HX520 is enough for that, just in case you'd like to spend more time shopping for a new PSU. Also, 4 years isn't bad unless you've been putting it through its paces these past 4 years.


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Seasonic G series 650 or 750 watts
> 
> Or Cooler Master V700 if you want something thats high end
> 
> Or if you want to try something new you could go with the HighPower Astro Gold or PT series


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> The HX520 is enough for that, just in case you'd like to spend more time shopping for a new PSU. Also, 4 years isn't bad unless you've been putting it through its paces these past 4 years.


I will be using my main rig primarily for Scrypt coin mining (Litecoin, Dogecoin, etc). So, the GPUs will be pushing 78-100% usage consistently.

If my 550 watt PSU can handle the job just fine, why did the PSU calculators tell me otherwise? I used 4 or 5 calculators before I came to this conclusion.

EDIT: Corsair *VX*550, not HX 550. Sorry for the error.

This one, specifically: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139004


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> I will be using my main rig primarily for Scrypt coin mining (Litecoin, Dogecoin, etc). So, the GPUs will be pushing 78-100% usage consistently.
> 
> If my 550 watt PSU can handle the job just fine, why did the PSU calculators tell me otherwise? I used 4 or 5 calculators before I came to this conclusion.
> 
> EDIT: Corsair *VX*550, not HX 550. Sorry for the error.
> 
> This one, specifically: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139004


Because it's easy to make these PSU calculators give you very inaccurate results (besides, they are estimators, not calculators). Your CPU will be mostly idling while mining, so with two 5770s under full load with almost no extra CPU power draw, your power consumption will be 350-400W.

Can you use eXtreme Outer Vision's PSU calculator again, but this time click its built-in Print button and then post a screenshot of the page that gets generated by that? I want to see if I can explain why it gave you an inaccurate result.


----------



## Iniura

Is the Antec HCP-750 Platinum already released guys, I guess not? If not does anybody know when it will be released?

I bought a Corsair AX750 a little over 2 years ago.

A couple weeks ago my computer wouldn't start after pressing the power button. I had to to press it 3 or 4 times before it started.
It became worse and worse and after a week I had to press it up to 10 times before it started.
Well guess what today I pressed it at least 150 times and it only started a couple times, sometimes it would take 15 minutes before my computer started.

After troubleshooting (cables, mobo power on button, power button cable, PSU power cable, other PSU) I've narrowed it down it's my AX750 which is the problem, but only to get it powered on because once it's powered on it will do just fine, until I shut it down haha than it starts all over again









So I will probably be in the market for a a new PSU and I am going to like the Antec HCP-750 Platinum, and like the Cooler master V700, I don't want corsair anymore.


----------



## TwoCables

Just so you know, your power consumption while gaming with two 560 Ti's in SLI with the 2600K at 4.7 GHz will never go any higher than about 525W. So, a good 650W PSU is another option because it would power your system very easily.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Didn't SeaSonic sever their relationship with Corsair a while back because of the way Corsair is?


Baseless rumor. Like wise, the current AX Platinum units are made by Seasonic.

Corsair has been using CWT, Great Wall, & Hipro on other units because they're all either modified or custom design. Seasonic is another OEM that doesn't really do custom designs. Minor modifications but not reworked PCBs with new layouts or even completely custom designs.

The most heavily modified Seasonic units to come out where the Be Quiet Dark Power Pro P10 850w/1000w/1200w units and even then much of it was superficial.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iniura*
> 
> Is the Antec HCP-750 Platinum already released guys, I guess not? If not does anybody know when it will be released?


Should be out within the next month. Email, Tweet, or Facebook Antec and they may be able to give you an exact date.


----------



## TwoCables

I was just going by what someone said who has inside information.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I was just going by what someone said who has inside information.


"Inside Information" means you should take the information with a grain of salt.

It may or may not be accurate.

I have plenty of friends who work in the consumer DIY PC Industry and they all like to one up one another and twist information in their favor.

The truth is that everyone's excrement stinks and they're all in it to win it.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> "Inside Information" means you should take the information with a grain of salt.
> 
> It may or may not be accurate.
> 
> I have plenty of friends who work in the consumer DIY PC Industry and they all like to one up one another and twist information in their favor.
> 
> The truth is that everyone's excrement stinks and they're all in it to win it.


I don't want to name drop, but I'll just say that it's highly unlikely that this person would make anything up - especially something like this.


----------



## Tator Tot

See above. You cannot set a precedent of unbiased.

As I stated as well; Seasonic is still producing the AX Platinum units for Corsair. They're still available, have rarely gone OOS (thought it has happened due to a good sale and the more recent boom in Cryptocurrency mining.)

OEMs like money. You're willing to pay money, they'll produce it.


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Because it's easy to make these PSU calculators give you very inaccurate results (besides, they are estimators, not calculators). Your CPU will be mostly idling while mining, so with two 5770s under full load with almost no extra CPU power draw, your power consumption will be 350-400W.
> 
> Can you use eXtreme Outer Vision's PSU calculator again, but this time click its built-in Print button and then post a screenshot of the page that gets generated by that? I want to see if I can explain why it gave you an inaccurate result.


Here you go;


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> Here you go;


Oh cool, thank you. I see what happened. This is kind of common because no one tells us how to use these things.

The settings that had to be changed are System Load and Capacitor Aging. The System Load is the most realistic at 75% for things like gaming or mining. If you were doing Folding on both the CPU and the video cards at the same time, then it would be more realistic at 85 to 90%.

Capacitor Aging is really more for PSUs with lower quality capacitors. The VX550 has high-quality Japanese capacitors, so I would say the highest percentage that should be chosen is maybe 20%, but I feel that 10-15% is a little more realistic.

So, with 75% System Load and 20% Capacitor Aging, it ends up saying this:










This is interesting because if mining really doesn't use the CPU much at all (which is what I've been told), then check this out:

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/radeon_hd_5770_review,11.html

With two 5770s under full load in their system, their PSU pulled 423W from the wall outlet. Their CPU was idling, but I don't want to add anything if the CPU will be idling while mining. So, this would mean that if the PSU is 85% efficient while pulling 423W from the wall outlet, then the computer is pulling 359W from the PSU.

So, I would say that the VX550 should still be a good PSU for this machine, especially if the 5770s are going to be left at stock.


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> -snip-


The most confusing to me, is capacitor aging.

I was never able to wrap my head around it. And, it is entirely possible that I may never will.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> The most confusing to me, is capacitor aging.
> 
> I was never able to wrap my head around it. And, it is entirely possible that I may never will.


Then dont think about it

You wont have to worry about it unless its something really cheap and crappy


----------



## TwoCables

Yeah, with enthusiast-class PSUs like yours, it's practically a non-issue.


----------



## Iniura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Just so you know, your power consumption while gaming with two 560 Ti's in SLI with the 2600K at 4.7 GHz will never go any higher than about 525W. So, a good 650W PSU is another option because it would power your system very easily.


Thank you , I have to update my sig though, I have a R9 290 now and overvolting, planning to go crossfire and watercooling soon probably so I am eying psu's with a little bit more power output.


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Then dont think about it
> 
> You wont have to worry about it unless its something really cheap and crappy


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Yeah, with enthusiast-class PSUs like yours, it's practically a non-issue.


Thank you.







This has been a real eye-opener. Glad to know that my 4 year old power supply still has *a lot* of fight left in it.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iniura*
> 
> Thank you , I have to update my sig though, I have a R9 290 now and overvolting, planning to go crossfire and watercooling soon probably so I am eying psu's with a little bit more power output.


Holy upgrade!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This has been a real eye-opener. Glad to know that my 4 year old power supply still has *a lot* of fight left in it.


It should! 

http://www.overclock.net/t/928113/a-message-to-the-community-on-enthusiast-power-supplies


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> It should!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/928113/a-message-to-the-community-on-enthusiast-power-supplies


I was writing a post on it, only to realize that I had posted in that thread while I was double checking Phaedrus' username.


----------



## magicase

Will my Seasonic xp1000 be fine to run 3 x 290 @ 1050mhz + 4770k @ 4.5ghz? If so how many watts do I have to spare?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicase*
> 
> Will my Seasonic xp1000 be fine to run 3 x 290 @ 1050mhz + 4770k @ 4.5ghz? If so how many watts do I have to spare?


Nup, those 290's are very power hungry.


----------



## magicase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Nup, those 290's are very power hungry.


I have been reading reviews and I'm only gaming so technically the max usage for each 290 would be 250w. So technically my total for max gaming would be ~900-950w?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicase*
> 
> I have been reading reviews and I'm only gaming so technically the max usage for each 290 would be 250w. So technically my total for max gaming would be ~900-950w?


Guru3D or someone similar did a review of the Asus 290X. Power draw under gaming load was 400w for the card itself (650w for the system). The asus card has a slight OC on it (1050mhz sustained), so I'm guessing you're going to be in trouble with anything less than a 1250/1300w single unit.

Then again, maybe I'm mistaken..


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicase*
> 
> Will my Seasonic xp1000 be fine to run 3 x 290 @ 1050mhz + 4770k @ 4.5ghz? If so how many watts do I have to spare?


You'll peak around 290w or so on each GPU. The XP1000 should be fine in a gaming machine.

If you plan to do bit-coin mining, [email protected], or similar style program for 24/7 use I would go up to a 1200w or higher unit.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Oh cool, thank you. I see what happened. This is kind of common because no one tells us how to use these things.
> 
> The settings that had to be changed are System Load and Capacitor Aging. The System Load is the most realistic at 75% for things like gaming or mining. If you were doing Folding on both the CPU and the video cards at the same time, then it would be more realistic at 85 to 90%.
> 
> Capacitor Aging is really more for PSUs with lower quality capacitors. The VX550 has high-quality Japanese capacitors, so I would say the highest percentage that should be chosen is maybe 20%, but I feel that 10-15% is a little more realistic.
> 
> So, with 75% System Load and 20% Capacitor Aging, it ends up saying this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is interesting because if mining really doesn't use the CPU much at all (which is what I've been told), then check this out:
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/radeon_hd_5770_review,11.html
> 
> With two 5770s under full load in their system, their PSU pulled 423W from the wall outlet. Their CPU was idling, but I don't want to add anything if the CPU will be idling while mining. So, this would mean that if the PSU is 85% efficient while pulling 423W from the wall outlet, then the computer is pulling 359W from the PSU.
> 
> So, I would say that the VX550 should still be a good PSU for this machine, especially if the 5770s are going to be left at stock.


So according to this a Cooler Master V700 should power up a 3930K Stock and SLI GTX780 or CF R9 290_????


----------



## Shub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> So according to this a Cooler Master V700 should power up a 3930K Stock and SLI GTX780 or CF R9 290_????


That will be no problem.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shub*
> 
> That will be no problem.


This is the wattage i got... so this means no? Capacitor Aging was 25%


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> This is the wattage i got... so this means no? Capacitor Aging was 25%


Even 10% capacitor aging is more then you will see in 5 years

And you used high end motherboard which is wrong

This is why i hate those never to be dammed enough calculators

Typed my own system in and it gave me almost 100 watts over my real world power draw


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Even 10% capacitor aging is more then you will see in 5 years
> 
> And you used high end motherboard which is wrong
> 
> This is why i hate those never to be dammed enough calculators
> 
> Typed my own system in and it gave me over 50 watts over my real world power draw


oh lol well what is a high end board? i thought a ASRock X79 Extreme4 was a highend board... ok lets do the math again









Edit: this is what i got with Regular mobo and 10% aging


----------



## shilka

Highend motherboard are stuff like the EVGA SR-2 Classified dual socket boards
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> oh lol well what is a high end board? i thought a ASRock X79 Extreme4 was a highend board... ok lets do the math again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: this is what i got with Regular mobo and 10% aging


And thats still too high


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Highend motherboard are stuff like the EVGA SR-2 Classified dual socket boards
> And thats still too high


hehe whats your PSU?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> hehe whats your PSU?


Right now its a 750 watts NZXT HALE 90 V1 i borrowed from a friend

Waiting for the 750 watts of this

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Super-Flower-Leadex-80Plus-Platinum-Netzteil-weiss-1000-Watt::25293.html


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Right now its a 750 watts NZXT HALE 90 V1 i borrowed from a friend
> 
> Waiting for the 750 watts of this
> 
> http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Super-Flower-Leadex-80Plus-Platinum-Netzteil-weiss-1000-Watt::25293.html


so u are powering all your sig rig with that PSU? well meaning i dont need more than the V700


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> so u are powering all your sig rig with that PSU? well meaning i dont need more than the V700


Due note that everything in my system is at stock so i could have gone with a 650 watts and still be fine

But i borrowed the HALE 90 V1 from my friend because of the noise problem my old PSU has

My old one is stitting on my shelf right now


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> This is the wattage i got... so this means no? Capacitor Aging was 25%


Again though, Capacitor Aging is really more for PSUs with lower quality capacitors. If you're going to be using a new (and recommended) PSU, then don't even choose 10%. Capacitor aging is basically a non-issue with good high-quality PSUs.

Anyway, what did you choose for System Load?

Better yet, use the calculator again, but this time click its built-in Print button and then post a screenshot of the page that it generates (like I did before).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Even 10% capacitor aging is more then you will see in 5 years
> 
> And you used high end motherboard which is wrong
> 
> This is why i hate those never to be dammed enough calculators
> 
> Typed my own system in and it gave me almost 100 watts over my real world power draw


No, 2011 boards are High-End. "Regular" is mainstream, like 1155, 1150, etc.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> oh lol well what is a high end board? i thought a ASRock X79 Extreme4 was a highend board... ok lets do the math again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: this is what i got with Regular mobo and 10% aging


I still need to know what else you entered. So yeah, use the calculator again and this time click its built-in Print button and post a screenshot of the white page that you get.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Highend motherboard are stuff like the EVGA SR-2 Classified dual socket boards
> And thats still too high


That's probably because System Load is at 90% or higher. There are other things we can't see either that are probably causing this unrealistically high calculation.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Again though, Capacitor Aging is really more for PSUs with lower quality capacitors. If you're going to be using a new (and recommended) PSU, then don't even choose 10%. Capacitor aging is basically a non-issue with good high-quality PSUs.
> 
> Anyway, what did you choose for System Load?
> 
> Better yet, use the calculator again, but this time click its built-in Print button and then post a screenshot of the page that it generates (like I did before).
> 
> No, 2011 boards are High-End. "Regular" is mainstream, like 1155, 1150, etc.
> 
> I still need to know what else you entered. So yeah, use the calculator again and this time click its built-in Print button and post a screenshot of the white page that you get.
> 
> That's probably because System Load is at 90% or higher. There are other things we can't see either that are probably causing this unrealistically high calculation.


well here u go

System Type: 1 physical CPU
Motherboard: High End - Desktop
CPU Socket: Socket LGA 2011
CPU: Intel Core i7-3930K 3200 MHz Sandy Bridge-E
CPU Utilization (TDP): 90% TDP

RAM: 2 Sticks DDR3 SDRAM
Video Card 1: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780
Video Card 2: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780
Video Type: SLI

ATTENTION: FOR PERSONAL, NON-COMMERCIAL USE ONLY

Regular SATA: 2 HDDs

Flash SSD: 1 Drive

Fan Controller: Yes

Fans
Regular: 1 Fan 120mm;
LED: 1 Fan 120mm; 2 Fans 250mm;
Water Cooling Kit: Corsair Hydro H60

Keyboard and mouse: Yes

System Load: 90 %

Minimum PSU Wattage: 628 Watts
Recommended Wattage: 678 Watts


----------



## TwoCables

I'm not going to do 25% aging. You're getting a new high-quality PSU right? So, I'm not even going to select 10%. Again, capacitor aging is a non-issue with good high-quality PSUs. This is the third time that I've said that.

What about your CPU and video card?

USB devices that draw power? (not the keyboard and mouse, because they're included)


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I'm not going to do 25% aging. You're getting a new high-quality PSU right? So, I'm not even going to select 10%. Again, capacitor aging is a non-issue with good high-quality PSUs. This is the third time that I've said that.
> 
> What about your CPU and video card?
> 
> USB devices that draw power? (not the keyboard and mouse, because they're included)


yeah man above the last post i made it with no Capacitor Aging and no USB devices.

here it is the result
System Type: 1 physical CPU
Motherboard: High End - Desktop
CPU Socket: Socket LGA 2011
CPU: Intel Core i7-3930K 3200 MHz Sandy Bridge-E
CPU Utilization (TDP): 90% TDP

RAM: 2 Sticks DDR3 SDRAM
Video Card 1: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780
Video Card 2: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780
Video Type: SLI

ATTENTION: FOR PERSONAL, NON-COMMERCIAL USE ONLY

Regular SATA: 2 HDDs

Flash SSD: 1 Drive

Fan Controller: Yes

Fans
Regular: 1 Fan 120mm;
LED: 1 Fan 120mm; 2 Fans 250mm;
Water Cooling Kit: Corsair Hydro H60

Keyboard and mouse: Yes

System Load: 90 %

Minimum PSU Wattage: 628 Watts
Recommended Wattage: 678 Watts


----------



## TwoCables

Alright, check this out: try it again with 75% System Load for the most accurate calculation possible with this calculator.

90% System Load is only realistic if you're Folding on both the CPU and the video cards at the same time.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Alright, check this out: try it again with 75% System Load for the most accurate calculation possible with this calculator.
> 
> 90% System Load is only realistic if you're Folding on both the CPU and the video cards at the same time.


whoulnt be better just to let it 90 load and just use the CPU load to 70%?

most of the time while gaming your video GPU is being use at 90% at least...

but any ways lets go ahead and try it with 75%


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> whoulnt be better just to let it 90 load and just use the CPU load to 70%?
> 
> most of the time while gaming your video GPU is being use at 90% at least...
> 
> but any ways lets go ahead and try it with 75%


No, because System Load is referring to absolutely everything that's being powered by the PSU, not just the CPU and the video card. Every last bit of your computer that's receiving power from the PSU is included in "System Power". So, 90% is 90% of your entire computer. That's why it's unrealistic unless you're doing hardcore Folding.

So, it's nothing like "CPU Utilization (TDP)".

Here's what they say about both:

"TDP - Thermal Design Power. We recommend 85-90% since it is very rare that CPU will utilize 100% of TDP."

"System Load: 100% (peak load) - all components are at 100% load, including start up surge current compensation." So, this also includes the fans, the hard drives, the optical drives, the memory, the sound card, etc. etc. etc.


----------



## EliteReplay

OK this was done with 75% and Aging of 10% being realistic

System Type: 1 physical CPU
Motherboard: High End - Desktop
CPU Socket: Socket LGA 2011
CPU: Intel Core i7-3930K 3200 MHz Sandy Bridge-E
CPU Utilization (TDP): 90% TDP

RAM: 2 Sticks DDR3 SDRAM
Video Card 1: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780
Video Card 2: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780
Video Type: SLI

ATTENTION: FOR PERSONAL, NON-COMMERCIAL USE ONLY

Regular SATA: 2 HDDs

Flash SSD: 1 Drive

Fan Controller: Yes

Fans
Regular: 1 Fan 120mm;
LED: 1 Fan 120mm; 2 Fans 250mm;
Water Cooling Kit: Corsair Hydro H60

Keyboard and mouse: Yes

System Load: 75 %

Capacitor Aging (+ W %): 10 %

Minimum PSU Wattage: 576 Watts
Recommended Wattage: 626 Watts

i will be getting the Cooler Master V700 which i find it really good.


----------



## TwoCables

10% isn't realistic with the kind of PSU you're looking at getting. I've said this a few times already. It's a non-issue with PSUs like that. The capacitors are just way too good.

This calculator needs to have 1%, 2%, 3%, 4% and 5%. Since they don't, just leave it at 0. Well actually, how much does 10% add over 0%?


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> 10% isn't realistic with the kind of PSU you're looking at getting. I've said this a few times already. It's a non-issue with PSUs like that. The capacitors are just way too good.
> 
> This calculator needs to have 1%, 2%, 3%, 4% and 5%. Since they don't, just leave it at 0. Well actually, how much does 10% add over 0%?


thanks man... rep u when i get home!!!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> thanks man... rep u when i get home!!!


I'm not doing this to get Reps.  (I never, ever, ever, ever, look to see if someone has given me a Rep after I've helped them). I feel that it's best to just give a person a Rep point without telling them. That way, it's a nice surprise if they are the kind of person who checks.

You're welcome, though.


----------



## shilka

I dont do it for rep either

Just think that when someone knows something they should share it and help everyone else

DUH!!! cant belive i missed there is a review of the 1300 watts Super Flower Leadex Gold up

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=367


----------



## Nukelear

^The psu to buy for 4 GPU builds. Super Flower killed the competition, value wise.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukelear*
> 
> ^The psu to buy for 4 GPU builds. Super Flower killed the competition, value wise.


Unless you are going to overvolt your 4 video cards

Also the EVGA SuperNova G2 is based on that very same PSU

EVGA is far more common then Super Flower

Holy crap the Leadex is 15 euros cheaper then the G2 on caseking.de


----------



## hotrod717

Unfortunately I didn't act on the Evga 1300g2 when it was on sale and in stock. I have 2 psu's and a legit connector to use both. Will my XFX Pro 550 be enough to supply my cpu with enough power. I'm running a 4930k on a R4BE @4.8 with 1.4 effective using offset? Do i have headroom? Can I do 5ghz @ 1.46v? This is a hold over until the 1300g2 comes back in stock. Extreme calculator says 786w on my system @ 4.8 and 305w for mobo and psu alone at 4.8. Appreciate the help.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I dont do it for rep either
> 
> Just think that when someone knows something they should share it and help everyone else
> 
> DUH!!! cant belive i missed there is a review of the 1300 watts Super Flower Leadex Gold up
> 
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=367


Sucks that Super Flowers are never available in the US.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Sucks that Super Flowers are never available in the US.


A ton of rebrands of the older units are


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> A ton of rebrands of the older units are


More Leadex based units are gonna hit the US sooner rather than later. Most folks are waiting for their existing units to go lower in stock.

Like wise, some of them are waiting on Leadex's lower wattage designs to be available (currently they're still being tweaked & revised.)

EVGA was in a "unique" position as a relatively new brand with no 1000w+ gold or platinum units on the market besides the NEX 1500.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> More Leadex based units are gonna hit the US sooner rather than later. Most folks are waiting for their existing units to go lower in stock.
> 
> Like wise, some of them are waiting on Leadex's lower wattage designs to be available (currently they're still being tweaked & revised.)
> 
> EVGA was in a "unique" position as a relatively new brand with no 1000w+ gold or platinum units on the market besides the NEX 1500.


I asked Kingwin and Rosewill if they where going to rebrand the Leadex

All the answers i got was no plans for that


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I asked Kingwin and Rosewill if they where going to rebrand the Leadex
> 
> All the answers i got was no plans for that


Most brands are gonna say that right now as they (unlike EVGA) have established line-ups.

There's no reason for Rosewill to abandon the Golden Green or Golden King based units they have when they sell very well and are already inexpensive for them (Leadex being a more expensive unit to produce.)


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Most brands are gonna say that right now as they (unlike EVGA) have established line-ups.
> 
> There's no reason for Rosewill to abandon the Golden Green or Golden King based units they have when they sell very well and are already inexpensive for them (Leadex being a more expensive unit to produce.)


Rosewill have still not started selling the fully modular version of the Capstone and the Tachyon

So a Leadex rebrand on top of those would make zero sense


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Rosewill have still not started selling the fully modular version of the Capstone and the Tachyon
> 
> So a Leadex rebrand on top of those would make zero sense


We won't see fully modular units till the Epoch line comes out. Rosewill most likely won't mess with Capstone or Tachyon units unless they DC the Tachyon line.


----------



## shilka

What about Azza they have not really have a name PSU wise or a name in any area


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> What about Azza they have not really have a name PSU wise or a name in any area


I can't say specifically who but you're looking at a brand without a large presence in the US market who's hoping to make a splash with a large line up, glowing reviews, & some aggressive pricing.


----------



## legoman786

I'll be all over a Super Flower once they hit US shores.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> I can't say specifically who but you're looking at a brand without a large presence in the US market who's hoping to make a splash with a large line up, glowing reviews, & some aggressive pricing.


I did not mean to sound like i was basing Azza its just that i have heard of them

But we dont have them here so thats why i mean not much of a name


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> I'll be all over a Super Flower once they hit US shores.


I don't think they ever will? You can get them from eBay but that's about it.

Unless you mean other brands using them, then nevermind.

I need advice: I might have 3 290's coming. I'm using Antec HCP Platinum 850W right now and the rig is in my sig. Pretty sure the 850W can handle the 290's? And what low cost PSU would you recommend if I go all 3? Mostly for mining and then some gaming.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I don't think they ever will? You can get them from eBay but that's about it.
> 
> Unless you mean other brands using them, then nevermind.
> 
> I need advice: I might have 3 290's coming. I'm using Antec HCP Platinum 850W right now and the rig is in my sig. Pretty sure the 850W can handle the 290's? And what low cost PSU would you recommend if I go all 3? Mostly for mining and then some gaming.


Cooler Master V1000 or EVGA SuperNova G2/P2

Or the Be Quiet Zone Power 1000 watts if you can find that one


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I don't think they ever will? You can get them from eBay but that's about it.
> 
> Unless you mean other brands using them, then nevermind.
> 
> I need advice: I might have 3 290's coming. I'm using Antec HCP Platinum 850W right now and the rig is in my sig. Pretty sure the 850W can handle the 290's? And what low cost PSU would you recommend if I go all 3? Mostly for mining and then some gaming.


As an OEM, if the previous posters' rumors are to be believed.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I don't think they ever will? You can get them from eBay but that's about it.
> 
> Unless you mean other brands using them, then nevermind.
> 
> I need advice: I might have 3 290's coming. I'm using Antec HCP Platinum 850W right now and the rig is in my sig. Pretty sure the 850W can handle the 290's? And what low cost PSU would you recommend if I go all 3? Mostly for mining and then some gaming.
> 
> 
> 
> Cooler Master V1000 or EVGA SuperNova G2/P2
> 
> Or the Be Quiet Zone Power 1000 watts if you can find that one
Click to expand...

So proud of myself right now because I have been shopping around for those first 2. Never before gave Be Quiet a thought till now.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I don't think they ever will? You can get them from eBay but that's about it.
> 
> Unless you mean other brands using them, then nevermind.
> 
> I need advice: I might have 3 290's coming. I'm using Antec HCP Platinum 850W right now and the rig is in my sig. Pretty sure the 850W can handle the 290's? And what low cost PSU would you recommend if I go all 3? Mostly for mining and then some gaming.
> 
> 
> 
> As an OEM, if the previous posters' rumors are to be believed.
Click to expand...

Oh ok. Tator is hardly ever wrong so I don't doubt it'll happen eventually.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> So proud of myself right now because I have been shopping around for those first 2. Never before gave Be Quiet a thought till now.
> Oh ok. Tator is hardly ever wrong so I don't doubt it'll happen eventually.


A thing you should know about the Zone Power right away is despite its rated 80 plus bronze it is in fact an 80 plus gold capable PSU

Strange story on that


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> So proud of myself right now because I have been shopping around for those first 2. Never before gave Be Quiet a thought till now.
> Oh ok. Tator is hardly ever wrong so I don't doubt it'll happen eventually.
> 
> 
> 
> A thing you should know about the Zone Power right away is despite its rated 80 plus bronze it is in fact an 80 plus gold capable PSU
> 
> Strange story on that
Click to expand...

I like stories like that. Which is why I had gotten a Rosewill Green a long time ago. Should have seen the number of people saying I'm making a big mistake. The fan on it only recently giving out after folding 24/7 for a couple of years.

But like you said, if I can find it... right now I'm have 0 luck.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I like stories like that. Which is why I had gotten a Rosewill Green a long time ago. Should have seen the number of people saying I'm making a big mistake. The fan on it only recently giving out after folding 24/7 for a couple of years.
> 
> But like you said, if I can find it... right now I'm have 0 luck.


Try the US version of NCIX as the .ca version of NCIX have Be Quiet

Read about the story on the Zone Power here
http://www.overclock.net/t/1392492/be-quiet-power-supplies-information-thread/50#post_21507784


----------



## Krusher33

Freaking genious on that us.ncix call there, thanks. Also found that the EVGA one is on sale there.


----------



## EliteReplay

wow im sad right now... i was about to get the CM V700 for 125 on amazon and now its like 150 nooooooooooooooooooooooooo, so i just pull the triger on a Nice
Seasonic G Series 650RM GOLD

what do u think on this one guys is it solid? anything to worry about_? i guess in the future i wont be able to run GTX780 SLI on it but by the time i get a second GTX780
there would be a better card hopefully.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> wow im sad right now... i was about to get the CM V700 for 125 on amazon and now its like 150 nooooooooooooooooooooooooo, so i just pull the triger on a Nice
> Seasonic G Series 650RM GOLD
> 
> what do u think on this one guys is it solid? anything to worry about_? i guess in the future i wont be able to run GTX780 SLI on it but by the time i get a second GTX780
> there would be a better card hopefully.


If you dont overvolt the Seasonic G is fine for GTX 780 SLI
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Freaking genious on that us.ncix call there, thanks. Also found that the EVGA one is on sale there.


Just note that the Zone Power has to be the same or less then the Corsair RM

If its more then 15$ over the RM its not really worth the price


----------



## Geran

Hi guys, I'm back









This time my friend was looking for help with a workstation build for his work. Below are the specs of his computer and he is wondering which PSU would be best for him.

His only requirements are semi or fully modular & a single 12V rail. The programs he uses are Revit, AutoCad, 3D Studio which are all very CPU intensive.

Processor: Xeon E5-2620 (x2)
Motherboard: SuperMicro MBD-X9DRL-3F-O
RAM: G.SKILL F3-2400C10Q-16GTX
Video Card: NVIDIA® Quadro® K4000
OS/App HDD: Crucial M4 CT128M4SSD2
Storage HDD: Seagate Barracuda ST1000DM003 1TB
CPU Cooler: CORSAIR Hydro Series H50 Quiet Edition (x2)

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geran*
> 
> Hi guys, I'm back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This time my friend was looking for help with a workstation build for his work. Below are the specs of his computer and he is wondering which PSU would be best for him.
> 
> His only requirements are semi or fully modular & a single 12V rail. The programs he uses are Revit, AutoCad, 3D Studio which are all very CPU intensive.
> 
> Processor: Xeon E5-2620 (x2)
> Motherboard: SuperMicro MBD-X9DRL-3F-O
> RAM: G.SKILL F3-2400C10Q-16GTX
> Video Card: NVIDIA® Quadro® K4000
> OS/App HDD: Crucial M4 CT128M4SSD2
> Storage HDD: Seagate Barracuda ST1000DM003 1TB
> CPU Cooler: CORSAIR Hydro Series H50 Quiet Edition (x2)
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated!


How about the new XFX XTR?

Or the Seasonic G its based on?


----------



## Geran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> How about the new XFX XTR?
> 
> Or the Seasonic G its based on?


Both of those could work...do you have any idea how much wattage he would need? I was thinking around 600-650 (very conservative estimate).


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geran*
> 
> Hi guys, I'm back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This time my friend was looking for help with a workstation build for his work. Below are the specs of his computer and he is wondering which PSU would be best for him.
> 
> His only requirements are semi or fully modular & a single 12V rail. The programs he uses are Revit, AutoCad, 3D Studio which are all very CPU intensive.
> 
> Processor: Xeon E5-2620 (x2)
> Motherboard: SuperMicro MBD-X9DRL-3F-O
> RAM: G.SKILL F3-2400C10Q-16GTX
> Video Card: NVIDIA® Quadro® K4000
> OS/App HDD: Crucial M4 CT128M4SSD2
> Storage HDD: Seagate Barracuda ST1000DM003 1TB
> CPU Cooler: CORSAIR Hydro Series H50 Quiet Edition (x2)
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated!


Not nearly as much as I thought! I have my doubts about this estimation, but here it is!










Yep. That's right. It's recommending a 318W PSU (as though one exists) with a recommended +12V capacity of only 260W! (21.7 x 12 is 260.4)

The lowest wattage PSU I can find that has two EPS12V connectors is the 550W XFX XTR Series (at least from using Newegg's "Power Search"). Here it is for $89.99, and it looks like shipping is $6.67:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817207032

So, $96.66 shipped if it would be $6.67 shipping for him. This is a very nice PSU from what I've heard.


----------



## shilka

Still wating for a review before i sign off that its a great PSU

On paper it looks good but so does a lot of crap out there


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Still wating for a review before i sign off that its a great PSU
> 
> On paper it looks good but so does a lot of crap out there


My thing is, it's a SeaSonic G Series and XFX hasn't been known to ruin a good PSU.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> My thing is, it's a SeaSonic G Series and XFX hasn't been known to ruin a good PSU.


I still dont trust them

In fact i dont trust any company

Been cheated too many times to belive a single thing any company say

Think Noctua is the only company i trust


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I still dont trust them
> 
> In fact i dont trust any company
> 
> Been cheated to many times to belive a single thing any company say
> 
> Think Noctua is the only company i trust


So you haven't caught them yet. instead of being overly paranoid, trust, but verify. everyone will let you down eventually. people make everything, and people aren't perfect.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3b3rg33k*
> 
> So you haven't caught them yet. instead of being overly paranoid, trust, but verify. everyone will let you down eventually. people make everything, and people aren't perfect.


XFX has had trouble in the past with QC and making sure things are up to snuff. Just because they have good reviews of certain units doesn't mean every unit will be good.

They could have gone with a sleeve bearing fan & an array of cheap capacitors.

If it's a company (non-profit or otherwise) they're out to make money and they should not be trusted to have your back. With some companies you can trust the warranty but that doesn't mean you trust the product. 
I own a good few things with Lifetime warranties on them that I've had to send back a few times (tools being the most common) that I know the tools are comparatively rubbish to other brands but as long as that company keeps honoring the warranty I know I can keep sending them in.


----------



## Iniura

I did RMA my Corsair AX 750 and I received a Corsair AX 760 back from them, so I guess I am staying a little longer with corsair now







The AX 760 is a pretty decent PSU right? Atleast an upgrade over my old AX 750?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iniura*
> 
> I did RMA my Corsair AX 750 and I received a Corsair AX 760 back from them, so I guess I am staying a little longer with corsair now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The AX 760 is a pretty decent PSU right? Atleast an upgrade over my old AX 750?


Its way overkill for your system

But no other then the coil whine its not bad


----------



## Iniura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Its way overkill for your system
> 
> But no other then the coil whine its not bad


Yes I know that now thnx to you guys in this thread







, but I already bought the AX750 a couple years ago when I wasn't aware of that at the time and I got the AX 760 now for free because it was replaced.
I am planning to go crossfire (overvolting) and watercooling soon so I guess I keep it.

Do all AX760 have coil whine or is it just some units that are affected, I mean is it a common problem of the AX760 that they all have coil whine?
I haven't noticed any coil whine only used it one day now but my computer is a mess right now I am even running the stock Intel i7 cooler which makes a loud fan noise so I guess I wouldn't be able to hear it right now with all the fan noise haha.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iniura*
> 
> Yes I know that now thnx to you guys in this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but I already bought the AX750 a couple years ago when I wasn't aware of that at the time and I got the AX 760 now for free because it was replaced.
> I am planning to go crossfire (overvolting) and watercooling soon so I guess I keep it.
> 
> Do all AX760 have coil whine or is it just some units that are affected, I mean is it a common problem of the AX760 that they all have coil whine?
> I haven't noticed any coil whine only used it one day now but my computer is a mess right now I am even running the stock Intel i7 cooler which makes a loud fan noise so I guess I wouldn't be able to hear it right now with all the fan noise haha.


Its hit or miss

Some of them dont have any some have a little and some are so bad you cant stand it


----------



## SultanOfWalmart

I'm in the process of upgrading my system, dumped my two 5850s and picked up a 290 unlocked to 290x. While I was at it, due to the head produced by the 290, I decided to go watercooling. All that being said, I think I'll be needing a new PSU. What I have now is a Thermaltake ToughPower 750, unfortunately I think I may be approaching its limits, plus the cable selection is proving to be less than desireable (no 6+2 and only 1 SATA string forcing me to use adapters).

It has been solid with my system running:

i7 920 4.2Ghz @1.35v
3x2Gb DD3 1600
2x5850 OCed
2xSSD
2x HDD mehcanical
1xBluRay drive
6x Misc. fans + fan controller

Now, this is what I need to power in the next couple of days.

1x i7 920 4.2Ghz @1.35v
1x 290x overvolted (1200/1500) +~100-160mv
3x 2Gb DD3 1600 1.5v
2x SSD
2x HDD mehcanical
1x BluRay drive
1x NXZT Sentry Mix 2 or HydraPro fan controller
6x B-Gears Blaster 140mm fan, likely undervolted via FC for noise
4x Koolance 120mm (FAN-12025HBK) also undervolted
2x NZXt 140mm Case fans
1x D5 Vario pump

According to my rough calculations using online PSU calculator (eXtreme Power Supply) I need to be looking for a 850w+ PSU.

How accurate is that? What do you guys recommend?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SultanOfWalmart*
> 
> I'm in the process of upgrading my system, dumped my two 5850s and picked up a 290 unlocked to 290x. While I was at it, due to the head produced by the 290, I decided to go watercooling. All that being said, I think I'll be needing a new PSU. What I have now is a Thermaltake ToughPower 750, unfortunately I think I may be approaching its limits, plus the cable selection is proving to be less than desireable (no 6+2 and only 1 SATA string forcing me to use adapters).
> 
> It has been solid with my system running:
> 
> i7 920 4.2Ghz @1.35v
> 3x2Gb DD3 1600
> 2x5850 OCed
> 2xSSD
> 2x HDD mehcanical
> 1xBluRay drive
> 6x Misc. fans + fan controller
> 
> Now, this is what I need to power in the next couple of days.
> 
> 1x i7 920 4.2Ghz @1.35v
> 1x 290x overvolted (1200/1500) +~100-160mv
> 3x 2Gb DD3 1600 1.5v
> 2x SSD
> 2x HDD mehcanical
> 1x BluRay drive
> 1x NXZT Sentry Mix 2 or HydraPro fan controller
> 6x B-Gears Blaster 140mm fan, likely undervolted via FC for noise
> 4x Koolance 120mm (FAN-12025HBK) also undervolted
> 2x NZXt 140mm Case fans
> 1x D5 Vario pump
> 
> According to my rough calculations using online PSU calculator (eXtreme Power Supply) I need to be looking for a 850w+ PSU.
> 
> How accurate is that? What do you guys recommend?


Its not accurate at all you did something wrong when you used the calculator

My god i am so sick of these god damm online calculators


----------



## SultanOfWalmart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Its not accurate at all you did something wrong when you used the calculator
> 
> My god i am so sick of these god damm online calculators


That is why I came here. What would you suggest?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SultanOfWalmart*
> 
> That is why I came here. What would you suggest?


You said overvolted

Dont know that much about power draw when overvolted that would be two cables you should ask

I would think that a 700-750 watts should be enough for one overvolted video card

So a Cooler Master V700 or something along those lines


----------



## Mercyflush64

In my current setup I am wondering if my 750w PSU is just too much and I could get by with a hardly used Corsair 520w HX from back when they were the top of the market several years ago. My video card recommends a 400w PSU and draws 20 amps/110w of power.Everything else in my rig will be the same except for a replacement m/b next week. Two of my 1tb hard drives are actually in a powered external case so very little power draw from them. only phter peripheral is an xbox controller and the occasionally plugged in ipod.


----------



## SultanOfWalmart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> You said overvolted
> 
> Dont know that much about power draw when overvolted that would be two cables you should ask


Aprox. 300-330W according GPUz under load.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SultanOfWalmart*
> 
> Aprox. 300-330W according GPUz under load.


Then a 650 watts should be more then enough


----------



## SultanOfWalmart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Then a 650 watts should be more then enough


Good deal. Also, if I wanted to add another 290x and upgrade my CPU (Haswell?) an 850 would suffice? Just looking to future proof a bit. Figured I'd buy something that will give me headroom instead of having to buy a new PSU a year down the road.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SultanOfWalmart*
> 
> Good deal. Also, if I wanted to add another 290x and upgrade my CPU (Haswell?) an 850 would suffice? Just looking to future proof a bit. Figured I'd buy something that will give me headroom instead of having to buy a new PSU a year down the road.


If you want two 290x and overvolt them both then something like 1000 watts is what you are looking at

Have heard more then one say their 850 watts PSU would shut down with 290x cards overvolted

Again i am not a power draw expert thats Two Cables


----------



## SultanOfWalmart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> If you want two 290x and overvolt them both then something like 1000 watts is what you are looking at
> 
> Have heard more then one say their 850 watts PSU would shut down with 290x cards overvolted
> 
> Again i am not a power draw expert thats Two Cables


Alright, looking at 1Kw units, seems there are a couple options: Corsair HX1050, Seasonic X 1050, XFX ProSeries 1050W, And EVGA 1000 G2 (on sale on the egg). Are the Corsair/Seasonic/XFX re-brands of the same thing (that's what I've read)? Of those what would be the better choice?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SultanOfWalmart*
> 
> Alright, looking at 1Kw units, seems there are a couple options: Corsair HX1050, Seasonic X 1050, XFX ProSeries 1050W, And EVGA 1000 G2 (on sale on the egg). Are the Corsair/Seasonic/XFX re-brands of the same thing (that's what I've read)? Of those what would be the better choice?


Corsair HX1050 is a CWT made PSU

XFX ProSeries 1050W is a rebranded Seasonic X 1050

EVGA SuperNova G2 is a rebrand Super Flower Leadex

Best 1000 watts PSU for the money right now is the Cooler Master V1000 and the EVGA SuperNova G2/P2

Read this thread
http://www.overclock.net/t/1438987/best-fully-modular-1000-watts-psu


----------



## SultanOfWalmart

Good deal! +rep

Going to scoop up an EVGA SuperNova G2.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SultanOfWalmart*
> 
> Good deal! +rep


If you read carefully you can see the V is better in some areas and the G2/P2 in other areas

Since price change all the time its very hard to say which is the better buy at the time

What is the price on the V and G2/P2 right now?


----------



## TwoCables

Unfortunately, I'm kind of useless when it comes to the power consumption of overvolted cards. At that point, I just kinda shrug my shoulders and add maybe 100-150W just because I don't know.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercyflush64*
> 
> In my current setup I am wondering if my 750w PSU is just too much and I could get by with a hardly used Corsair 520w HX from back when they were the top of the market several years ago. My video card recommends a 400w PSU and draws 20 amps/110w of power.Everything else in my rig will be the same except for a replacement m/b next week. Two of my 1tb hard drives are actually in a powered external case so very little power draw from them. only phter peripheral is an xbox controller and the occasionally plugged in ipod.


The HX650 wasn't the top of the market, it was just a pretty good PSU.

Anyway, the 400W recommendation is for peak-rated 400W PSUs. The typical 400W peak-rated PSU would have a +12V capacity of only 288W, or 24A. Therefore, even SeaSonic's 360W G Series would be plenty for your rig. The HX520's +12V capacity is 480W (40A).

Check this out:

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_650_ti_review_reference,4.html

With one GTX 650 Ti under full load in their system, their PSU pulled 219W from the wall outlet. Their CPU was idling, so I have to add about 125W for the 2500K at 4.4 GHz. So, 219+125 is 344W, meaning that if the 650 Ti and the 2500K were both under full load at the same time, then the PSU would be pulling 344W from the wall outlet. This means that if the PSU is 85% efficient while pulling 344W from the wall outlet, then the computer is pulling 292W from the PSU. Your gaming power consumption though would probably peak at around 250-275W.

So yeah, the TX750 is quite overkill. The HX520 is modular, so I do recommend swapping. You'll be glad that you did. Plus, your average efficiency will go up a hair. lol


----------



## Mercyflush64

Thank you for the response, I was wanting to get rid of all those unused cables. +1

Also I got rid of the stock fan on the 650ti and used a ARCTIC Accelero Mono Plus VGA Cooler and I'm no running games at 30-32c so maybe that will help draw less power as well.


----------



## SultanOfWalmart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> If you read carefully you can see the V is better in some areas and the G2/P2 in other areas
> 
> Since price change all the time its very hard to say which is the better buy at the time
> 
> What is the price on the V and G2/P2 right now?


$210+shipping for V1000 and $170+shipping for G2 (after $20 rebate)


----------



## shilka

So 40$ less for the G2

in that case i would go with the G2


----------



## neo668

Why do PSUs whine?

I have a 500W Super Flower Golden Green HX (SF-500P14XE(HX)). I tried to add an old PCI wireless network adapter (DWL-G520M). I then heard a loud whining sound. I thought it was the DWL-G520M. But when I opened the case and put my ear inside it was evidently the PSU. After a while (5 minutes) the whining stopped. Anyway the network adapter did not work with my Windows 8.1 system so I removed it. I have not heard the PSU whine since.

Don't know if I should be worried. After all it's a Super Flower and the PSU is pretty new though the caps are Crapxon.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo668*
> 
> Why do PSUs whine?
> 
> I have a 500W Super Flower Golden Green HX (SF-500P14XE(HX)). I tried to add an old PCI wireless network adapter (DWL-G520M). I then heard a loud whining sound. I thought it was the DWL-G520M. But when I opened the case and put my ear inside it was evidently the PSU. After a while (5 minutes) the whining stopped. Anyway the network adapter did not work with my Windows 8.1 system so I removed it. I have not heard the PSU whine since.
> 
> Don't know if I should be worried. After all it's a Super Flower and the PSU is pretty new though the caps are Crapxon.


It's harmless. It's due to an induction coil vibrating at the "right" frequency in order to produce an audible whine-like sound.


----------



## neo668

If it is harmless I won't worry about it. Thank you TwoCables.


----------



## TwoCables

You're welcome, neo668!


----------



## Heimsgard

I was wondering if the XFX XTR 550w psu is any good. I want to replace my current psu.

Link: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817207032


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heimsgard*
> 
> I was wondering if the XFX XTR 550w psu is any good. I want to replace my current psu.
> 
> Link: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817207032


There are no reviews of it yet, but we know that it's a SeaSonic G Series. It should be quite good, but again, there aren't any reviews of it yet.


----------



## eBombzor

I found these although they aren't the modular versions.

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2013/01/09/seasonic_gseries_g550_power_supply_review

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Seasonic/G550/1.html

I run a TPC-650 that's based on the G Series and I have absolutely no problems with it.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> I found these although they aren't the modular versions.
> 
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2013/01/09/seasonic_gseries_g550_power_supply_review
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Seasonic/G550/1.html
> 
> I run a TPC-650 that's based on the G Series and I have absolutely no problems with it.


But, there are no reviews of the XFX XTR units.


----------



## eBombzor

But they are both the same PSU are they not?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> But they are both the same PSU are they not?


They're *based* on it. We don't know if XFX made any changes that are bad. I assume and I hope that they didn't, but we don't know that. So again, I want to recommend the XTR series, but I also recommend approaching with caution, realizing that we don't know anything about them except that it looks like they're based on the SeaSonic G Series based on what we can see from the outside.

We need a professional review site to take it apart and examine it. For all know, it could be an improvement on the G Series, or it could be downgraded somehow.


----------



## eBombzor

Oh ok my bad. So does the same go for my PSU then? It doesn't have any reviews either.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Oh ok my bad. So does the same go for my PSU then? It doesn't have any reviews either.


Absolutely. It's not a "reference" PSU.


----------



## Heimsgard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> There are no reviews of it yet, but we know that it's a SeaSonic G Series. It should be quite good, but again, there aren't any reviews of it yet.


Alright I will wait till someone reviews it to see if xfx changed anything. I'm a huge fan of the flat cables and it's a decent price too. I was looking for a review and seen there wasn't any but I thought I would ask here anyway to see if someone took it apart but thank you.


----------



## TwoCables

Aw, you're totally welcome!


----------



## MrDucktape

Hello, a friend of mine has this system but needs a new PSU. I was wondering which one (if possible from amazon.es) would be good for him. He's planning on spending ~100€.

This are the components:

NZXT Phantom 410
i7-3770k + Asrock Z77 Extreme 4
MSI GTX 780 Ti Gaming
GSkill Ares 1866 MHz 8 GB (2x4)
Samsung 840 EVO 120 GB x2 Raid 0
Barracuda 2 TB
Phanteks Genesis + 3x Nidec GT 1450

He was thinking that the Corsair RM 750 was a good choice but, before he bought it I wanted to make sure it was a decent unit and all.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrDucktape*
> 
> Hello, a friend of mine has this system but needs a new PSU. I was wondering which one (if possible from amazon.es) would be good for him. He's planning on spending ~100€.
> 
> This are the components:
> 
> NZXT Phantom 410
> i7-3770k + Asrock Z77 Extreme 4
> MSI GTX 780 Ti Gaming
> GSkill Ares 1866 MHz 8 GB (2x4)
> Samsung 840 EVO 120 GB x2 Raid 0
> Barracuda 2 TB
> Phanteks Genesis + 3x Nidec GT 1450
> 
> He was thinking that the Corsair RM 750 was a good choice but, before he bought it I wanted to make sure it was a decent unit and all.


its not stay away

And you dont need more then 550 watts if he is not going to overvolt or go SLI


----------



## MrDucktape

Yeah, that's what I thought but he said he wanted some more room to make sure PSU wasn't close to it's limit.

Would you say, then, that a 650W PSU would be enough? In that case, could you recommend one?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrDucktape*
> 
> Yeah, that's what I thought but he said he wanted some more room to make sure PSU wasn't close to it's limit.
> 
> Would you say, then, that a 650W PSU would be enough? In that case, could you recommend one?






Make him watch this video

And no i dont want to hear anyone complain about the age of the video

Its still vaild power draws have not changed that much

Even with overclocks a 550 watts is enough unless he goes totally nuts


----------



## TwoCables

A good quality-made 550W PSU is more than enough, but only if he keeps the 780 Ti's voltage at stock.


----------



## MrDucktape

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> A good quality-made 550W PSU is more than enough, but only if he keeps the 780 Ti's voltage at stock.


He told me he wants to overvolt the card.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrDucktape*
> 
> He told me he wants to overvolt the card.


Cooler Master V700


----------



## mikeaj

Realistically, 550W is still enough (it would take a whole lot to get 350W out of the graphics card and 150W out of the CPU, for example, and that would still fit with the mobo / drives / RAM / other draw).

I'm not really finding great prices on amazon.es. In fact, RM750 is definitely over 100 euros there too.

Hm, you may want to look at even Cooler Master G___M or Corsair CS. XFX XXX is older but a little bit higher quality. Considering relative prices, Cooler Master V700 for 130 euros isn't bad and is probably worth the jump up.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrDucktape*
> 
> He told me he wants to overvolt the card.


Oh, cool. Thank you!


----------



## Anoxy

Hello PSU gurus, can anyone recommend me an accurate power draw monitoring device?

I'd like to know my actual power consumption, as I think I might be pushing it on my current PSU.

I was looking at a Kill A Watt P4400, but lots of people are saying it's inaccurate?


----------



## mikeaj

No kind of power meter in that price range is going to accurately measure all kinds of power draw, particularly where the current drawn is not very sinusoidal (like on many computer power supplies, particularly active PFC models, which is to say everything that's not an ultra cheapie these days).

The best you can expect is a ballpark reading unless you start thinking maybe another order of magnitude on the price (maybe two if you want to get results like 80 plus).


----------



## Anoxy

Alright, thanks. Maybe I'll just er on being safe and buy a larger PSU.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Alright, thanks. Maybe I'll just er on being safe and buy a larger PSU.


You don't have to. I'll help you!

What will you be powering?

Will you be overclocking the CPU?

Will you be overclocking the video card(s)? If so, then will you be increasing the voltage(s)?


----------



## Smanci

Would you mind recommending me some 400-600W fully modular, max. 140mm deep, quiet, quality PSUs?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> Would you mind recommending me some 400-600W fully modular, max. 140mm deep, quiet, quality PSUs?


All that leaves you with pretty much only SilverStone

http://www.overclock.net/t/1436430/silverstone-power-supplies-information-thread

Unless you can live with semi modular you got very limited options


----------



## Smanci

Thanks, I've actually taken a look a that unit already. Not too much variety of choice, eh?
Well, semi-modular will do unless it has fixed molex/sata cables... It's no fun trying to fit all those in a Lian Li PC-Q11


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> Thanks, I've actually taken a look a that unit already. Not too much variety of choice, eh?
> Well, semi-modular will do unless it has fixed molex/sata cables... It's no fun trying to fit all those in a Lian Li PC-Q11


Semi modular Cooler Master V series is pretty small and the fan is also pretty quiet


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> You don't have to. I'll help you!
> 
> What will you be powering?
> 
> Will you be overclocking the CPU?
> 
> Will you be overclocking the video card(s)? If so, then will you be increasing the voltage(s)?


Powering everything in my sig rig. Custom watercooling loop, 2x GTX 780s (overclocked + overvolted), 3570k overclocked to 4.5 GHz, a few hard drives, 11 rad fans controlled by a Lamptroin CW611...might add another 4 later.

I just ordered the AX1200i to replace my AX860. Yes, I know it's overpriced for what it is and I should get the EVGA SuperNova 1300G2 instead, but I don't feel like spending the time and money to sleeve my cables, and I can re-use my Corsair sleeved cables from my AX860, except for the 24-pin which I'll need to order.

Though with the release of the AX1500i, I'm hoping 1200 is enough. I've read some people who overvolt their 780s are hitting very high power consumptions. I think I'll be okay though.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Powering everything in my sig rig. Custom watercooling loop, 2x GTX 780s (overclocked + overvolted), 3570k overclocked to 4.5 GHz, a few hard drives, 11 rad fans controlled by a Lamptroin CW611...might add another 4 later.
> 
> I just ordered the AX1200i to replace my AX860. Yes, I know it's overpriced for what it is and I should get the EVGA SuperNova 1300G2 instead, but I don't feel like spending the time and money to sleeve my cables, and I can re-use my Corsair sleeved cables from my AX860, except for the 24-pin which I'll need to order.


Just to be 100% sure it is an 860 and not an 850 right?

If it is an 850 then you cant reuse the cables


----------



## Anoxy

Yep 860, thanks


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Yep 860, thanks


Cables for the AX650/750/850 and 1200 wont work on any of the other Corsair units

Cables for every other Corsair PSU should be the same and work fine


----------



## Smanci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Semi modular Cooler Master V series is pretty small and the fan is also pretty quiet


Thanks, wasn't aware of that series








Apparently both are manufactured by Enhance, the fan curves look similar and the CM's 450W model costs 88€ while the SST-ST55F-G is priced just 16€ higher... Silverstone offers a three-year warranty instead of two and there's no honeycomb mesh... I guess I'll be ditching my VX550W and switching to the SST-ST55F-G then.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> Thanks, wasn't aware of that series
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently both are manufactured by Enhance, the fan curves look similar and the CM's 450W model costs 88€ while the SST-ST55F-G is priced just 16€ higher... Silverstone offers a three-year warranty instead of two and there's no honeycomb mesh... I guess I'll be ditching my VX550W and switching to the SST-ST55F-G then.


Cooler Master V550S is better and its cheaper as well as smaller

So no sense in doing that

At least i think its smaller?


----------



## Smanci

Both are 150x140x86?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> Both are 150x140x86?


Just compared the two and other then the cables look ugly as sin the V550S is better in pretty much every area

http://www.overclock.net/t/1430448/4-mid-range-psu-s-compared


----------



## Smanci

Better voltage regulation etc. you mean?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> Better voltage regulation etc. you mean?


Yes and ripple its 15mv lower on the VS

The fan on the Silverstone is a little bit better but unless you plan to have your PC on 24/7 for the next 5 years that wont matter all that much


----------



## Smanci

In that case I'm reconsidering.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> In that case I'm reconsidering.


Really the only good thing about the SilverStone is the fan is a little bit better and the cables are not ugly as sin

Otherwise the VS is better overall and its cheaper


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Just to be 100% sure it is an 860 and not an 850 right?
> 
> If it is an 850 then you cant reuse the cables


I think the 860 is an "i", and the 850 is not (I have an 850). that said, the AX850 is pretty awesome.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3b3rg33k*
> 
> I think the 860 is an "i", and the 850 is not (I have an 850). that said, the AX850 is pretty awesome.


AX850 is a Seasonic KM2
AX860 is a Seasonic KM3
AX860i is a Flextronics platform


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> AX850 is a Seasonic KM2
> AX860 is a Seasonic KM3
> AX860i is a Flextronics platform


good to know.

on a somewhat related note,
Does anyone have a recommendation for a power meter that's a step up from the kill-a-watt? like something in the $100 range?


----------



## Hewlett-Packard

Guys I didn't want to start a new thread so I'm coming here:

I have a mobo and 2gb ram for a litecoin mining machine, I don't know if the 2gb will be sufficient if I run one card or not, or if i HAVE to have 4gb so if anyone can answer that'd be great.

However I have this question:

My sig rig amp, can that handle an r9 290x?

and

what PSU is optimal, or what should I look for if I want to crossfire 2 of these cards?

EDIT: For those who want to know: I have two motherboards, the pc's will be used for mining or folding, or gaming, one is old as crap with a 3gh AM2 5000, and 2gb ddr2 800

the other board has some quad core I forgot about, a 600W PSU that could handle 2 9600GT's at the time, and 4gb ram. It has 2 pci e slots I just don't know if it will be crossfire compatible at all. So I ordered a r9 290x, and I will order 2 more to run 2 separate, one crossfired the other single for litecoin mining or gaming.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hewlett-Packard*
> 
> Guys I didn't want to start a new thread so I'm coming here:
> 
> I have a mobo and 2gb ram for a litecoin mining machine, I don't know if the 2gb will be sufficient if I run one card or not, or if i HAVE to have 4gb so if anyone can answer that'd be great.
> 
> However I have this question:
> 
> My sig rig amp, can that handle an r9 290x?
> 
> and
> 
> what PSU is optimal, or what should I look for if I want to crossfire 2 of these cards?


Do you want to overvolt them or not?

Also if you keep everything at stock you could keep the PSU you have not

But its not really a great PSU so its not something you should do unless you are broke


----------



## Hewlett-Packard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Do you want to overvolt them or not?
> 
> Also if you keep everything at stock you could keep the PSU you have not
> 
> But its not really a great PSU so its not something you should do unless you are broke


I'm keeping them stock honestly. If I can run one card on this 650w Antec, and get something for the separate crossfire setup for the other computer that'd be great. Because I'm using them for mining I just hope to keep the PSU costs to minimum.

EDIT: I can't believe I referred to the PSU as amp in my op....


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hewlett-Packard*
> 
> I'm keeping them stock honestly. If I can run one card on this 650w Antec, and get something for the separate crossfire setup for the other computer that'd be great. Because I'm using them for mining I just hope to keep the PSU costs to minimum.
> 
> EDIT: I can't believe I referred to the PSU as amp in my op....


Cooler Master V700 if you cant spend that much then Seasonic G and Rosewill Capstone in that order

The XFX Core Edition is cheap and decent but the 3 others are better


----------



## Hewlett-Packard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Cooler Master V700 if you cant spend that much then Seasonic G and Rosewill Capstone in that order
> 
> The XFX Core Edition is cheap and decent but the 3 others are better


Wait only 700w for crossfiring those two fat cards???


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hewlett-Packard*
> 
> Wait only 700w for crossfiring those two fat cards???


Yes unless you are going to overvolt you dont need more




Skip and forget what he says about efficiency he got the whole thing wrong that is not how efficiency works

Rest of the video is right

Little over 300 watts draw with one video card if you add another you are looking somewhere between 500 and 600 watts


----------



## EliteReplay

Hi just to ask something

if my case is giving me electroshocks, does it means a non grounded house can potentially damage my PSU in the long run?

i need help in this thread
http://www.overclock.net/t/1460497/case-giving-me-electroshocks

Thanks


----------



## TwoCables

No, for mining 24/7, you do not want the power consumption to be that close to the PSU's rated continuous capacity.

You mentioned a 600W PSU. What is the make and model?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> Hi just to ask something
> 
> if my case is giving me electroshocks, does it means a non grounded house can potentially damage my PSU in the long run?
> 
> i need help in this thread
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1460497/case-giving-me-electroshocks
> 
> Thanks


Just because your case is giving you static shocks, it doesn't mean that it's not grounded. Mine's plugged into a properly grounded outlet (as detected by a ground detection device), but I still get little static shocks from it.

If it's actually not grounded, then I don't know if that's harmful to a computer or not.


----------



## luckyboy

Is Newton R3 600W enough for this configruration? I'm worried. I will add some ssd 120 or 250 gb. Thanks.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luckyboy*
> 
> Is Newton R3 600W enough for this configruration? I'm worried. Thanks.


It's major overkill, unless you plan to do some extreme overclocking to the 290, including increasing its voltage a lot.


----------



## luckyboy

I will overclock i7 4770k - 4.2-4.4 ghz. Video card...perhaps


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luckyboy*
> 
> I will overclock i7 4770k - 4.2-4.4 ghz. Video card...perhaps


Oh good, then that PSU is more than plenty.

Do you already have it? Or, are you just looking at it right now? I mean, I'd like to see if there are better options available in your PSU budget.


----------



## shilka

Its more then enough


----------



## luckyboy

I do not have this components, for now. I considering to order. I want psu V700, but in Bulgаria V700 missing. I not have too many options for psu - RM750 or FD NEWTON 600W. All other good power suplies 600-700W is missing in Bulgaria









I reading that RM750 is not good psu. Is this true?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luckyboy*
> 
> I do not have this components, for now. I considering to order. I want psu V700, but in Bulgаria V700 missing. I not have too many options for psu - RM750 or FD NEWTON 600W. All other good power suplies 600-700W is missing in Bulgaria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I reading that RM750 is not good psu. Is this true?


Yes stay away from it


----------



## Krusher33

Speaking of efficiencies, as a folder/boinc/miner, would it be worth it to get the Platinum over the Gold or are we talking saving just a few cents a day? Like the EVGA 1000W P2 vs G2 for example.


----------



## TwoCables

The problem with the RM series is that it's not really safe to use with a motherboard that only has a 20-pin connector and not a 24-pin. It's safe for a while, but not for long-term "permanent" use. This is because two of the 5V wires on the 20-pin section are missing. There are a couple of others on the 4 other pins, so that's fine for a 24-pin connector, but not so fine for a 20-pin.

Another 'problem' is the substandard capacitors on the 12V output. They're not the worst, but they're not the greatest.

Another 'problem' is the usual price: it's priced a little bit higher than it should be for what you get.

Other than that, JonnyGURU.com loves this PSU.


----------



## luckyboy

In Bulgaria all components is overpriced. This configuration, which i posted above is 2200-2300$. Power suplies overpriced too and all good of them is missing


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luckyboy*
> 
> In Bulgaria all components is overpriced. This configuration, which i posted above is 2200-2300$. Power suplies overpriced too and all good of them is missing


Yeah, but what I'm saying is that Corsair's RM series are a little bit overpriced for what you get, regardless of what the normal prices are where you live.


----------



## luckyboy

Sorry, my english is bad and for me is little hard to understand some things. I will buy newton 600w or ...will wait few weeks for V700.


----------



## shilka

Newton R3 is a better PSU


----------



## luckyboy

Newton 600W is better than V700?


----------



## TwoCables

The RM series is a little overpriced for what you get.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luckyboy*
> 
> Newton 600W is better than V700?


in some areas yes


----------



## Timeofdoom

Well, dang. I was actually looking into a RM650, but if it's dodgy then no ty.
Are there any other options for a *fully* modular PSU in the 600-650 watts range?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timeofdoom*
> 
> Well, dang. I was actually looking into a RM650, but if it's dodgy then no ty.
> Are there any other options for a *fully* modular PSU in the 600-650 watts range?


In Denmark right now not really no


----------



## Krusher33

I feel like this got missed.

Either that or it was a really, really stupid question.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Speaking of efficiencies, as a folder/boinc/miner, would it be worth it to get the Platinum over the Gold or are we talking saving just a few cents a day? Like the EVGA 1000W P2 vs G2 for example.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like this got missed.
> 
> Either that or it was a really, really stupid question.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Speaking of efficiencies, as a folder/boinc/miner, would it be worth it to get the Platinum over the Gold or are we talking saving just a few cents a day? Like the EVGA 1000W P2 vs G2 for example.
Click to expand...

Not a stupid question but maybe not something all that profound or something you couldn't calculate for yourself. Well, maybe it was just missed.









If you suppose running a few cards and getting 750W power draw 24 hours in a day...

suppose 88% efficiency from a gold unit and 90% efficiency from a platinum unit. That would be 852.3W drawn by the gold power supply and 833.3W drawn by the platinum power supply. That's a delta of 18.9W. In 24 hours that's 0.454 kWh. If electricity costs $0.13 / kWh, the difference in cost is $0.0591 in a day. Yeah, a few cents.

For EVGA 1000W P2 and 1000W G2, they are based on the same platform and the efficiency difference is less than 2% actually.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like this got missed.
> 
> Either that or it was a really, really stupid question.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Speaking of efficiencies, as a folder/boinc/miner, would it be worth it to get the Platinum over the Gold or are we talking saving just a few cents a day? Like the EVGA 1000W P2 vs G2 for example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a stupid question but maybe not something all that profound or something you couldn't calculate for yourself. Well, maybe it was just missed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you suppose running a few cards and getting 750W power draw 24 hours in a day...
> 
> suppose 88% efficiency from a gold unit and 90% efficiency from a platinum unit. That would be 852.3W drawn by the gold power supply and 833.3W drawn by the platinum power supply. That's a delta of 18.9W. In 24 hours that's 0.454 kWh. If electricity costs $0.13 / kWh, the difference in cost is $0.0591 in a day. Yeah, a few cents.
> 
> For EVGA 1000W P2 and 1000W G2, they are based on the same platform and the efficiency difference is less than 2% actually.
Click to expand...

Yeah that was my issue... I didn't know how to correctly do the math. +rep for that.

Yeah I was asking because of their price differences. That and the place I might order from has the G2 in stock and P2 on backorder and it's $20 difference.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Yeah that was my issue... I didn't know how to correctly do the math. +rep for that.
> 
> Yeah I was asking because of their price differences. That and the place I might order from has the G2 in stock and P2 on backorder and it's $20 difference.


P2 does not have CapXon caps on the modular board like the G2 does

P2 also has a hybrid fan mode the G2 does not


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Yeah that was my issue... I didn't know how to correctly do the math. +rep for that.
> 
> Yeah I was asking because of their price differences. That and the place I might order from has the G2 in stock and P2 on backorder and it's $20 difference.
> 
> 
> 
> P2 also has a hybrid fan mode the G2 does not
Click to expand...

Dagnabbit... now I'm having a hard time deciding again.


----------



## mikeaj

Rather than one having certain brand capacitors and another not (like a deliberate upgrade of P2 over G2), it's also somewhat likely that the factory was out of stock on a certain brand's parts on the day they were manufacturing the first batch of G2 used for review samples.

For modular board capacitors, they're probably all going to be fine regardless, so they just use whatever's available from a large list of good-enough parts from a variety of suppliers. Maybe both P2 and G2 can come with CapXon on the modular board... which is because it's no big deal.

Hybrid fan mode is a feature, sure, but if you're really loading up multiple graphics cards all the time, you're not going to be in the fanless part of the operating curve anyway.


----------



## Hewlett-Packard

I'm looking at this:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817182200

to run 2 7970's, the ROG ones by ASUS, there is a 530W available too. Would it be sufficient?

coupled with 2hdd's, will reduce to one if needed, AMD Phenom II X4 940 3.0GHz , and 4gb ddr3


----------



## mikeaj

Tahiti can use a good amount of power, and Phenom II is nothing like modern Intel quad cores on much smaller processes. 630W is on the low side unless you have nothing overclocked and never run anything more stressful than games, especially since we're talking about a decent power supply and not some higher-end enthusiast power supply.

One hard drive isn't going to be the difference at less than 10W draw (under heavy usage).


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hewlett-Packard*
> 
> I'm looking at this:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817182200
> 
> to run 2 7970's, the ROG ones by ASUS, there is a 530W available too. Would it be sufficient?
> 
> coupled with 2hdd's, will reduce to one if needed, AMD Phenom II X4 940 3.0GHz , and 4gb ddr3


It would be cutting it pretty close:

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/asus_radeon_hd_7970_crossfire_review,7.html

With two 7970s under full load in their system, their PSU pulled 567W from the wall outlet. Their CPU was idling, so I have to add up to 125W for this CPU. Adding that to 567W makes 692W being pulled from the wall outlet. This means that if the PSU is 85% efficient while pulling 692W from the wall, then the computer is pulling 588W from the PSU. The +12V capacity of this PSU is only 600W, so its fan might be pretty loud while you're gaming.

Another problem is, it only has 1 x 6-pin PCI-E connector and 1 x 6+2-pin PCI-E connector, so you're going to need Molex to PCI-E adapters.

Are you going to be overclocking anything? Even if not, the PSU is still an investment. Can you make it be a better one?

It might sound expensive now, but for $89.99 shipped from Amazon.com, you can get the 650W Rosewill CAPSTONE Series:

http://www.amazon.com/Rosewill-Certified-Power-Supply-CAPSTONE-650/dp/B006BCKG00

It has 4 x 6+2-pin PCI-E connectors, a +12V capacity of 648W (48W more than the 630W Rosewill Green Series), and much better internal components. It also has a 7-year warranty vs. the 2-year warranty of the 630W Rosewill Green Series, which I think says a lot all on its own.

So, if you can somehow afford $89.99 instead, then I highly and sincerely recommend it.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

What's the verdict with 1200-1500 watt PSU's? I haven't followed PSU in a while not sure who is making what or which units deliver the advertised claims.

I recently had a Seasonic poop on me and I don't want to risk buying the seasonic x 1250 which has a multiple 12v rail design yet is advertised as a "single rail"


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> What's the verdict with 1200-1500 watt PSU's? I haven't followed PSU in a while not sure who is making what or which units deliver the advertised claims.
> 
> I recently had a Seasonic poop on me and I don't want to risk buying the seasonic x 1250 which has a multiple 12v rail design yet is advertised as a "single rail"


No offence or anything but this is the third time i answer your question

Again EVGA SuperNova G2


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> What's the verdict with 1200-1500 watt PSU's? I haven't followed PSU in a while not sure who is making what or which units deliver the advertised claims.
> 
> I recently had a Seasonic poop on me and I don't want to risk buying the seasonic x 1250 which has a multiple 12v rail design yet is advertised as a "single rail"


What will you be powering that you need a 1200-1500W PSU?


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> No offence or anything but this is the third time i answer your question
> 
> Again EVGA SuperNova G2


No problem, look at the timestamp though.
I posted this before we went back and forth in my thread, thank you though








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> What will you be powering that you need a 1200-1500W PSU?


3 x 290x Graphics cards
Asus maximus vi formula with 4770k
20+ Fans, Drives, water pump, UV lights







Needs to handle the computer on full load for the cards


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> No problem, look at the timestamp though.
> I posted this before we went back and forth in my thread, thank you though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 x 290x Graphics cards
> 1 x Haswell
> 20+ Fans, Drives, water pump, UV lights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needs to handle the computer on full load for the cards


Unless you overvolt all you really need is a 1000 watts PSU you dont need more

Blah saw 20 fans dont know if 1000 watts is enough for that ridiculous amount of fans


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Unless you overvolt all you really need is a 1000 watts PSU you dont need more
> 
> Blah saw 20 fans dont know if 1000 watts is enough for that ridiculous amount of fans


With some reviews seems a 290x can pull up to 350watts power, I don't want to get any type of PSU where I'm running it close to max









The ax1200i was cutting it close, the supernova seems to give a bit of headroom, I just can't spend $450 on a extreme power supply right now, just need a legitimate guaranteed unit that will handle extreme amount of fans, components, and power hungry cards


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> With some reviews seems a 290x can pull up to 350watts power, I don't want to get any type of PSU where I'm running it close to max
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ax1200i was cutting it close, the supernova seems to give a bit of headroom, I just can't spend $450 on a extreme power supply right now, just need a legitimate guaranteed unit that will handle extreme amount of fans, components, and power hungry cards


If you go into the EVGA info thread you can find quite a few of OCN´s G2 owners

Send them a PM and ask in a polite way what they think of their unit and their experience

That probably your best bet for unbiased and real world feedback on the G2

One of them cant recall which one has a ton of G2´s think he has more then 3


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> If you go into the EVGA info thread you can find quite a few of OCN´s G2 owners
> 
> Send them a PM and ask in a polite way what they think of their unit and their experience
> 
> That probably your best bet for unbiased and real world feedback on the G2
> 
> One of them cant recall which one has a ton of G2´s think he has more then 3


For sure, thank you again for helping me out.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/supernova-1300-g2-atx-cpu-power-supply/1701228.p;jsessionid=9AA3BE9C445E79A9ECEEFAFA02B7EBF7.bbolsp-app01-167?id=1219060687475&skuId=1701228&st=evga supernova 1300&cp=1&lp=1

Shame I missed a extra savings on an already cheap power supply


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> For sure, thank you again for helping me out.
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/supernova-1300-g2-atx-cpu-power-supply/1701228.p;jsessionid=9AA3BE9C445E79A9ECEEFAFA02B7EBF7.bbolsp-app01-167?id=1219060687475&skuId=1701228&st=evga supernova 1300&cp=1&lp=1
> 
> Shame I missed a extra savings on an already cheap power supply


A common misunderstanding many have including you no offense is everyone thing that if you have seen a review on one model in a series they automatic think ALL the models are like that

This is not true at all its very common for models in the same series to be totally different

Like you said yourself that the AX860i was better then the G2 1000 watts

Yes it is but thats like saying that your Lamborghini is better then a Lada that might be true but they are not in the same class or price range at all

So always compare unit to unit and never series to series

Made that mistake too many times myself


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> A common misunderstanding many have including you no offense is everyone thing that if you have seen a review on one model in a series they automatic think ALL the models are like that
> 
> This is not true at all its very common for models in the same series to be totally different
> 
> Like you said yourself that the AX860i was better then the G2 1000 watts
> 
> Yes it is but thats like saying that your Lamborghini is better then a Lada that might be true but they are not in the same class or price range at all
> 
> So always compare unit to unit and never series to series
> 
> made that mistake too many times myself


Indeed, from the quick searches I did I thought to have seen both series of different companies had same manufacturer for the different models within the same series. Either way still have a lot of reading to do









Takes me multiple reviews and manufacturer spec listings / product reviews to be able to start putting aside opinion/facts/issues and without OCN it's definitely a lot harder.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> Indeed, from the quick searches I did I thought to have seen both series of different companies had same manufacturer for the different models within the same series. Either way still have a lot of reading to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Takes me multiple reviews and manufacturer spec listings / product reviews to be able to start putting aside opinion/facts/issues and without OCN it's definitely a lot harder.


This makes your life much eaiser
http://www.realhardtechx.com/index_archivos/Page5471.htm


----------



## pac08

Which power supply would you recommend for a mining rig currently using two Sapphire 280X cards (a third one coming next month probably) a low power processor (either sempron 145 or a pentium g3220), a hdd and a few fans. Would a Coolermaster V850 be able to handle the load?


----------



## daguardian

Please I would an opinion about my PSU.

I am currently running 3x7970 with an i7-2600k, overclocked and watercooled with 3HDD's and 2 SSD's and 13 fans and a fan-controller.

I thought the 1250W Seasonic X-Series would be enough, but I think its at its limit as the PC shutdown last night with no warning and no error message or BSOD whilst gaming (BF4) on 2 cards and mining with the other.

This-morning I let it mine and ran Prime95 at the same time to see if could handle it - instead of running at 100% Prime only ran at 85% load - is this because its not getting enough power?

I have the PC connected to a new power-board which has an LCD display showing consumption, when just mining its sits between 1003 and 1009 W.

I am thinking of upgrading to a 1500W PSU instead, I would like to know if my assumption is correct or if there is something else I have overlooked?

Thankyou.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pac08*
> 
> Which power supply would you recommend for a mining rig currently using two Sapphire 280X cards (a third one coming next month probably) a low power processor (either sempron 145 or a pentium g3220), a hdd and a few fans. Would a Coolermaster V850 be able to handle the load?


V700 is enough for that
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Please I would an opinion about my PSU.
> 
> I am currently running 3x7970 with an i7-2600k, overclocked and watercooled with 3HDD's and 2 SSD's and 13 fans and a fan-controller.
> 
> I thought the 1250W Seasonic X-Series would be enough, but I think its at its limit as the PC shutdown last night with no warning and no error message or BSOD whilst gaming (BF4) on 2 cards and mining with the other.
> 
> This-morning I let it mine and ran Prime95 at the same time to see if could handle it - instead of running at 100% Prime only ran at 85% load - is this because its not getting enough power?
> 
> I have the PC connected to a new power-board which has an LCD display showing consumption, when just mining its sits between 1003 and 1009 W.
> 
> I am thinking of upgrading to a 1500W PSU instead, I would like to know if my assumption is correct or if there is something else I have overlooked?
> 
> Thankyou.


Unless you are going to overvolt them all you need is 1000 watts

EVGA SuperNova G2/P2 pr Cooler Master V1000

Or if you font have a lot of money then new 1000 watts version of the good old Rosewill Capstone

Dont think you have a problem with wattage think its more like a problem with overheating


----------



## pac08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> V700 is enough for that
> Unless you are going to overvolt them all you need is 1000 watts
> 
> EVGA SuperNova G2/P2 pr Cooler Master V1000
> 
> Or if you font have a lot of money then new 1000 watts version of the good old Rosewill Capstone
> 
> Dont think you have a problem with wattage think its more like a problem with overheating


I was hoping you would reply shilka. I actually didn't think a 700W psu could handle 3 gpus at full load (even undervolted and -20 power limit). My current psu is a HX 750W and i was running both cards on it along with a i7 920 @stock. Both the cards and the motherboard died and even though the psu seems to be running fine on another pc i connected it to, i don't have a multimeter to test it thoroughly and i'm a little worried it could have caused them to die.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> V700 is enough for that
> Unless you are going to overvolt them all you need is 1000 watts
> 
> EVGA SuperNova G2/P2 pr Cooler Master V1000
> 
> Or if you font have a lot of money then new 1000 watts version of the good old Rosewill Capstone
> 
> *Dont think you have a problem with wattage think its more like a problem with overheating*


Thankyou for your reply









Heat from the CPU? it doesn't go over 60c, or heat from somewhere else?

The GPU's at full load are at 40, 42 & 45.


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Thankyou for your reply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heat from the CPU? it doesn't go over 60c, or heat from somewhere else?
> 
> The GPU's at full load are at 40, 42 & 45.


I Think he meant the PSU was overheating due to the demanding load.

7970 OC'ed can consume a lot power (north of 400w) depending on the OC.

Since they're under water, I'm assuming you have them @ 1200MHz or above ?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Thankyou for your reply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heat from the CPU? it doesn't go over 60c, or heat from somewhere else?
> 
> The GPU's at full load are at 40, 42 & 45.


Have you overvolted?

Also does the PSU has any air at all?


----------



## daguardian

the CPU is running at 4.5Ghz on 1.376v

the GPUS's are running on stock volts, but slightly overclocked

the PSU is in an 800D , it is in a well ventilated area

also it is running in Normal mode, not Hybrid

EDIT:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> I Think he meant the PSU was overheating due to the demanding load.
> 
> 7970 OC'ed can consume a lot power (north of 400w) depending on the OC.
> 
> Since they're under water, I'm assuming you have them @ 1200MHz or above ?


Sorry eXXOn missed your post.

Thanks for clarifying that









They are only at 1055/1650 whilst mining, the most the PC drew via the meter at the wall was 1009W

And that was my initial thought, that it was overheating due to the load -and therefore cutting out, hence why I was thinking today of upgrading the PSU.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> the CPU is running at 4.5Ghz on 1.376v
> 
> the GPUS's are running on stock volts, but slightly overclocked
> 
> the PSU is in an 800D , it is in a well ventilated area
> 
> also it is running in Normal mode, not Hybrid
> 
> EDIT:
> Sorry eXXOn missed your post.
> 
> Thanks for clarifying that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are only at 1055/1650 whilst mining, the most the PC drew via the meter at the wall was 1009W
> 
> And that was my initial thought, that it was overheating due to the load -and therefore cutting out, hence why I was thinking today of upgrading the PSU


Lepa G 1600 watts is about the only decent PSU above 1300 watts the rest are overpriced or mediocre or both


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Lepa G 1600 watts is about the only decent PSU above 1300 watts the rest are overpriced or mediocre or both


Yes, I saw you recommend that in another thread - so you think the Seasonic is being pushed to its limits atm?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Yes, I saw you recommend that in another thread - so you think the Seasonic is being pushed to its limits atm?


Cant really say

Think Two Cables could give you a better answer


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Cant really say
> 
> Think Two Cables could give you a better answer


OK thankyou for quick replies









I just did a quick google to see where I could buy one from in EU, and only found Amazon on the first page, it had some poor reviews .


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> OK thankyou for quick replies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just did a quick google to see where I could buy one from in EU, and only found Amazon on the first page, it had some poor reviews .


Probably the owners that are too stupid to note its a multi 12v rail PSU


----------



## Hewlett-Packard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> It would be cutting it pretty close:
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/asus_radeon_hd_7970_crossfire_review,7.html
> 
> With two 7970s under full load in their system, their PSU pulled 567W from the wall outlet. Their CPU was idling, so I have to add up to 125W for this CPU. Adding that to 567W makes 692W being pulled from the wall outlet. This means that if the PSU is 85% efficient while pulling 692W from the wall, then the computer is pulling 588W from the PSU. The +12V capacity of this PSU is only 600W, so its fan might be pretty loud while you're gaming.
> 
> Another problem is, it only has 1 x 6-pin PCI-E connector and 1 x 6+2-pin PCI-E connector, so you're going to need Molex to PCI-E adapters.
> 
> Are you going to be overclocking anything? Even if not, the PSU is still an investment. Can you make it be a better one?
> 
> It might sound expensive now, but for $89.99 shipped from Amazon.com, you can get the 650W Rosewill CAPSTONE Series:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Rosewill-Certified-Power-Supply-CAPSTONE-650/dp/B006BCKG00
> 
> It has 4 x 6+2-pin PCI-E connectors, a +12V capacity of 648W (48W more than the 630W Rosewill Green Series), and _much_ better internal components. It also has a 7-year warranty vs. the 2-year warranty of the 630W Rosewill Green Series, which I think says a lot all on its own.
> 
> So, if you can somehow afford $89.99 instead, then I highly and sincerely recommend it.


Thank you, that helps immensely!! Thank you so much

EDIT: I just pulled the trigger on the 750 modular, let's hope it serves me well!


----------



## Hewlett-Packard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Tahiti can use a good amount of power, and Phenom II is nothing like modern Intel quad cores on much smaller processes. 630W is on the low side unless you have nothing overclocked and never run anything more stressful than games, especially since we're talking about a decent power supply and not some higher-end enthusiast power supply.
> 
> One hard drive isn't going to be the difference at less than 10W draw (under heavy usage).


I'm going to be using it for cryprocurrency mining







and I have a 290x for gaming so that's gonna be put up with an antec 600w


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pac08*
> 
> Which power supply would you recommend for a mining rig currently using two Sapphire 280X cards (a third one coming next month probably) a low power processor (either sempron 145 or a pentium g3220), a hdd and a few fans. Would a Coolermaster V850 be able to handle the load?


If the 280Xs are going to be under full load 24/7 for mining, then the V850 is a good choice in order to maximize its efficiency because your power consumption will be sitting at roughly 550-575W. If the power consumption is 550-575W 24/7 from the V850, then that's 65 to 68% of the PSU's continuous capacity.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pac08*
> 
> I was hoping you would reply shilka. I actually didn't think a 700W psu could handle 3 gpus at full load (even undervolted and -20 power limit). My current psu is a HX 750W and i was running both cards on it along with a i7 920 @stock. Both the cards and the motherboard died and even though the psu seems to be running fine on another pc i connected it to, i don't have a multimeter to test it thoroughly and i'm a little worried it could have caused them to die.


I sincerely doubt that the HX750 is the culprit because it's too good of a PSU.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> the CPU is running at 4.5Ghz on 1.376v
> 
> the GPUS's are running on stock volts, but slightly overclocked
> 
> the PSU is in an 800D , it is in a well ventilated area
> 
> also it is running in Normal mode, not Hybrid
> 
> EDIT:
> Sorry eXXOn missed your post.
> 
> Thanks for clarifying that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are only at 1055/1650 whilst mining, the most the PC drew via the meter at the wall was 1009W
> 
> And that was my initial thought, that it was overheating due to the load -and therefore cutting out, hence why I was thinking today of upgrading the PSU.


If your PSU is 90% efficient while pulling 1009W from the wall, then that means your computer is pulling 908W from the PSU. That's 908W out of the PSU's advertised capacity.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hewlett-Packard*
> 
> Thank you, that helps immensely!! Thank you so much
> 
> EDIT: I just pulled the trigger on the 750 modular, let's hope it serves me well!


Which modular 750W PSU did you order?


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> If your PSU is 90% efficient while pulling 1009W from the wall, then that means your computer is pulling 908W from the PSU. That's 908W out of the PSU's advertised capacity.


Thanks for the reply Twocables









After some more tinkering yesterday I put my original restart down to an unstable OC.

Made some changes, ran prime most of yesterday no problems and gamed and mined last night all good.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Thanks for the reply Twocables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After some more tinkering yesterday I put my original restart down to an unstable OC.
> 
> Made some changes, ran prime most of yesterday no problems and gamed and mined last night all good.


You're welcome!


----------



## daguardian

Ok iust thought I would stress the stem a bit and run Prime95 small fft's whilst the 3 cards were mining and this was the result.



As you can see the miners lost performance - could this be power related? or is to be expected?

Edit:the cards are usually hashing at 99% usage and at 720-730kh/s, when I ran Prime they dropped down 200-300kh/s.


----------



## TwoCables

Blend is better because it stresses both the IMC and the CPU at the same time. I believe Small FFTs only stresses the CPU.

Also, which version of Prime95 do you have?


----------



## daguardian

OK will try a blend now instead.

Windows64,Prime95 v27.9,Build 1

Edit: just tried the blend and Prime 95 stopped working - no crash no BSOD, just a windows message saying prime95 has stopped working... guess my OC is not as stable as I thought


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> OK will try a blend now instead.
> 
> Windows64,Prime95 v27.9,Build 1


Ok good, 27.9. That's what I hope you were going to say.

So, you ran Small FFTs all day yesterday? I hate to say it, but if so, then it might not be stable yet. You can make Blend even more stressful by choosing Custom and then changing the amount of memory to use from 1600 MB to about 90% of your available memory. If you have 8 GB, then that would be about 7373 MB (7372.8). If your system isn't stable at the current overclock, then this will definitely show it.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Ok good, 27.9. That's what I hope you were going to say.
> 
> So, you ran Small FFTs all day yesterday? I hate to say it, but if so, then it might not be stable yet. You can make Blend even more stressful by choosing Custom and then changing the amount of memory to use from 1600 MB to about 90% of your available memory. If you have 8 GB, then that would be about 7373 MB (7372.8). If your system isn't stable at the current overclock, then this will definitely show it.


Sorry I should have been more specific.

I ran the two custom runs for SB first (1344k and 1792k FFTs ) using 90% of my available ram then the regular small fft for an hour then large fft for another hour then blend for about 4 hours.

Nevertheless I guess I will have to run some more Prime95 today.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Sorry I should have been more specific.
> 
> I ran the two custom runs for SB first (1344k and 1792k FFTs ) using 90% of my available ram then the regular small fft for an hour then large fft for another hour then blend for about 4 hours.
> 
> Nevertheless I guess I will have to run some more Prime95 today.


Absolutely because that's nowhere near enough, I'm sorry to say. Use the full Custom Blend test, and enter about 7373 MB of memory to replace the default 1600 MB value. If your system can run this for 24 hours, then it will get through all 82 of the FFTs at least one time each.

So, with Prime95, time is irrelevant. All you did with the Small FFTs is you got through the first 2-3 FFTs of the Small FFTs test. In the Large FFTs, you got through about the first 2-3 FFTs of that as well. Then in Blend, you got through about the first 5 or 6, maybe as much as 7. So, that's hardly a stress test.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Absolutely because that's nowhere near enough, I'm sorry to say. Use the full Custom Blend test, and enter about 7373 MB of memory to replace the default 1600 MB value. If your system can run this for 24 hours, then it will get through all 82 of the FFTs at least one time each.
> 
> So, with Prime95, time is irrelevant. All you did with the Small FFTs is you got through the first 2-3 FFTs of the Small FFTs test. In the Large FFTs, you got through about the first 2-3 FFTs of that as well. Then in Blend, you got through about the first 5 or 6, _maybe_ as much as 7. So, that's hardly a stress test.


Ok thankyou very much - in the custom blend do I leave the min @ 8 and the max @ 4096 for Min/Max FFT?

And the fields run fft's in place and time to run in minutes?


----------



## $ilent

daguardian dont get hung up on thsoe 1344/1792 tests, they arent consistent.

Like twocabs said just do custom blend, leave 1.5GB of ram spare and test the rest. Leave that for at least 12 hours.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Ok thankyou very much - in the custom blend do I leave the min @ 8 and the max @ 4096 for Min/Max FFT?
> 
> And the fields run fft's in place and time to run in minutes?


Yeah, run the full test. Don't change anything else. Just select the Custom test, replace "1600" with "7373", start it, and then go watch TV or movies, or go hang out with friends, sleep, eat, etc. etc. After about 24 hours, check it and see how it's doing. Or, check it a few times during the 24-hour period to see if it's still going.


----------



## pac08

@TwoCables thanks for replying. Feel free to drop by the thread i've started where shilka is helping me make a choice.


----------



## TwoCables

You're welcome. I'll have to look through your profile to find this thread. I don't know about the thread yet.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> daguardian dont get hung up on thsoe 1344/1792 tests, they arent consistent.
> 
> Like twocabs said just do custom blend, leave 1.5GB of ram spare and test the rest. Leave that for at least 12 hours.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Yeah, run the full test. Don't change anything else. Just select the Custom test, replace "1600" with "7373", start it, and then go watch TV or movies, or go hang out with friends, sleep, eat, etc. etc. After about 24 hours, check it and see how it's doing. Or, check it a few times during the 24-hour period to see if it's still going.


Thanks guys appreciate it


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pac08*
> 
> @TwoCables thanks for replying. Feel free to drop by the thread i've started where shilka is helping me make a choice.


I found the thread. I'd only be repeating what I said here.


----------



## EliteReplay

is there any reason why a 3930k paired with a ASrock Extreme4 would be pulling between 130-160watts on idle?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> is there any reason why a 3930k paired with a ASrock Extreme4 would be pulling between 130-160watts on idle?


It's normal.

http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cpus/2011/11/14/intel-sandy-bridge-e-review/10


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> It's normal.
> 
> http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cpus/2011/11/14/intel-sandy-bridge-e-review/10


i dont like that at all my previous FX8150 idle used to pulled 100-115 idle no more than that.

but the performance on the 3930k is twice









the thing is that from time to time the 3930k is hovering 160-180 just on the web browser or watching a video
which for me is to much...


----------



## pac08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I found the thread. I'd only be repeating what I said here.


How much would the consumption increase with a fx-6300 (if overclocked) and one of the cards running at stock voltage when gaming, while the other two are mining? Trying to cover as many scenarios as possible..


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> i dont like that at all my previous FX8150 idle used to pulled 100-115 idle no more than that.
> 
> but the performance on the 3930k is twice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the thing is that from time to time the 3930k is hovering 160-180 just on the web browser or watching a video
> which for me is to much...


Hey, you made your bed, so you can either lie in it or change the CPU and motherboard to something that consumes a lot less power, like the 3570K, 3770K, 4670K, or 4770K.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pac08*
> 
> How much would the consumption increase with a fx-6300 (if overclocked) and one of the cards running at stock voltage when gaming, while the other two are mining? Trying to cover as many scenarios as possible..


I just realized that I missed the fact that you want to have three 280Xs. That changes things quite a bit. Your power consumption with three 280Xs under full load with the FX-6300 involved in some gaming and overclocked could get your power consumption up to about 900W.


----------



## pac08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Hey, you made your bed, so you can either lie in it or change the CPU and motherboard to something that consumes a lot less power, like the 3570K, 3770K, 4670K, or 4770K.
> 
> I just realized that I missed the fact that you want to have three 280Xs. That changes things quite a bit. Your power consumption with three 280Xs under full load with the FX-6300 involved in some gaming and overclocked could get your power consumption up to about 900W.


It's alright.







I asked about the extra consumption because it seemed odd that three cards would consume so little but i thought i had the math wrong.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pac08*
> 
> It's alright.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked about the extra consumption because it seemed odd that three cards would consume so little but i thought i had the math wrong.


It turns out that I just can't read. hehe


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Ok iust thought I would stress the stem a bit and run Prime95 small fft's whilst the 3 cards were mining and this was the result.
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see the miners lost performance - could this be power related? or is to be expected?
> 
> Edit:the cards are usually hashing at 99% usage and at 720-730kh/s, when I ran Prime they dropped down 200-300kh/s.


It's to be expected. Mining on GPU's do require a core of the CPU + some DRAM. So if you're mining on the GPU, you'll see a hit on the hash rate if you put the CPU on full load using stress tests or CPU mining.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> It's to be expected. Mining on GPU's do require a core of the CPU + some DRAM. So if you're mining on the GPU, you'll see a hit on the hash rate if you put the CPU on full load using stress tests or CPU mining.


Ahh good to know, thanks.

But after this I tried a blend test -just to stress the system and Prime95 crashed, therefore my OC was unstable -as I thought it may be - so i bumped vcore by 0.01 and ran a custom, as advised by TwoCables, with 90% of my ram, just finished 8 hours no errors or warnings.










I am thinking its stable but want to game now, so will run another custom blend tomorrow morning for 24 hours just to be sure.


----------



## TwoCables

Nice. Yeah, a 24-hour run would be good just to make sure! Like I said, it's not about how long it runs for, but which FFTs it makes it through, and 24 hours should get through all of them.


----------



## Imprezzion

Guys, I was going to get 2 680's (Gigabyte Windforce3x's) for my Lightning 780 but I also found a amazing deal on 2 MSI GTX760 Hawks. These cards actually do have unlocked voltage with a small softmod while the 680's are limited to 1.212v.

So, can I run 2 GTX760's overvolted the hell out of them (~1.30v per card) with unlimited power limits BIOS on my trusty V700?

If not, swap it for a V850 or any other recommendations.


----------



## shilka

Going nuts with overvolts on a 700 watts PSU

Pretty sure that would push it very close to the max


----------



## TwoCables

I wish I knew.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Going nuts with overvolts on a 700 watts PSU
> 
> Pretty sure that would push it very close to the max


What with gtx 760s? They hardly use any power...


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> What with gtx 760s? They hardly use any power...


He said he wanted to overvolt them that means a hell of a lot more power then stock if he push them far enough


----------



## TwoCables

1.3V. I don't know how much the power consumption increases though.


----------



## $ilent

But my system only goes from 194 to 321 (worked it out wrong) adds ~130 watts at the wall when my overvolted gtx 670 goes from idle to load, so I doubt another 670 (760 very similar consumption) at load even with a bigger overvolt would go anywhere near 700 watts.

570/670/3770k folding - 451 watts
570/670 folding - 397 watts
670 folding - 261 watts
570 folding - 251 watts
3770k folding - 194 watts
3770k/570 folding - 314 watts
3770k/670 folding - 321 watts


----------



## Imprezzion

I can go beyond 1.30v but the VRM's wouldn't be able to take the load.

The Hawks use the same NCP4208 controller as the 780's and as we all know, that can be softmodded in MSI AB to allow 1.30v and then there's stuff like the LLC mod (1.325v) and the other tools to apply higher voltages.

I ran a single GTX780 on 1.30v as well and power consumption went ballistic.
The 780 would easily tap 350w in heavy gaming on 1.30v.

So, a 760, being a little less hungry, i guess about 250w per card. Combined with a 100w 3770K and my H320, my 11 casefans and such it will be close..


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> I can go beyond 1.30v but the VRM's wouldn't be able to take the load.
> 
> The Hawks use the same NCP4208 controller as the 780's and as we all know, that can be softmodded in MSI AB to allow 1.30v and then there's stuff like the LLC mod (1.325v) and the other tools to apply higher voltages.
> 
> I ran a single GTX780 on 1.30v as well and power consumption went ballistic.
> The 780 would easily tap 350w in heavy gaming on 1.30v.
> 
> So, a 760, being a little less hungry, i guess about 250w per card. Combined with a 100w 3770K and my H320, my 11 casefans and such it will be close..


How did you find out what the power consumption of your 780 was?


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> How did you find out what the power consumption of your 780 was?


Probably totally unreliable.. I just watched as the card bounced off the power limiter in MSI AB at 300W BIOS so I got a 440w BIOS and observed power limit hovering around 75-80% of that in-game. which is roughly 330-352w. As far as the cards built-in power meter is accurate..

It basically used a little resistor on the 12v line and measures drawn amps and converts that to watts used on 12v by the card. It uses it for GPU Boost 2.0 as a power factor. If this is in any way accurate? No idea..


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Probably totally unreliable.. I just watched as the card bounced off the power limiter in MSI AB at 300W BIOS so I got a 440w BIOS and observed power limit hovering around 75-80% of that in-game. which is roughly 330-352w. As far as the cards built-in power meter is accurate..
> 
> It basically used a little resistor on the 12v line and measures drawn amps and converts that to watts used on 12v by the card. It uses it for GPU Boost 2.0 as a power factor. If this is in any way accurate? No idea..


Wow. I have no idea because I didn't know that it does this. I don't have time to look it up right now, but I admit that this is quite fascinating to me. Can you brief me on this or maybe show pics and a review or something? This sounds like a cool little feature.


----------



## Imprezzion

I got most my info from this GTX680 volt mod guide.

It explains it very very well as you need to mod the hardware power circuit to allow for higher voltages.

http://www.overclockers.com/guide-to-nvidia-gtx680-modifications/


----------



## 15130

Hello, I'm planning on purchasing a Zalman ZM1250 power supply, however I can't find much info on it. The few reviews I could see were rather positive about it, but I'd appreciate your opinion of this product before I buy it.
It does figure on this list, so I guess it should be good, but just to be sure... thanks









link : http://www.zalman.com/eng/product/Product_Read.php?Idx=643


----------



## EliteReplay

hi its me again lol

as you know i bought a Seasonic G 650w and first 3days it was ok, but now the PSU FAN is spinning even
if the PC is just idle on the desktop.

is there any reason?


----------



## TwoCables

I'm stumped.

Anyone else? I'm assuming that it needs an RMA, but I don't have any experience with this one.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I'm stumped.
> 
> Anyone else? I'm assuming that it needs an RMA, but I don't have any experience with this one.


i cant go into RMA since i dont live in USA,







i live in dominican republic... oh well... seasonic made it for me


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> i cant go into RMA since i dont live in USA,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i live in dominican republic... oh well... seasonic made it for me


Is the fan spinning fast and loud, or is it at its slowest speed?


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Is the fan spinning fast and loud, or is it at its slowest speed?


it just spinning, i dont listen it... but if i put my hands in the back i can feel the air coming out from it... is not loud tho


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> it just spinning, i dont listen it... but if i put my hands in the back i can feel the air coming out from it... is not loud tho


Oh, so then it's probably just at its lowest speed. I wonder if somehow you no longer have the Smart Fan technology and now your fan is just spinning at like say 600 RPM.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Oh, so then it's probably just at its lowest speed. I wonder if somehow you no longer have the Smart Fan technology and now your fan is just spinning at like say 600 RPM.


is something really weird because also... it wasnt giving me electroshocks and then the fan was always on... now is not giving me anything and the fan is still spining... i think the circuit that control the fan is somehow mess up.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> is something really weird because also... it wasnt giving me electroshocks and then the fan was always on... now is not giving me anything and the fan is still spining... i think the circuit that control the fan is somehow mess up.


That's what I was trying to say, yeah. At least the PSU still works. Now your PSU seems to be just like all the others out there: no Smart Fan technology, So, now I no longer have to be jealous of you.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> That's what I was trying to say, yeah. At least the PSU still works. Now your PSU seems to be just like all the others out there: no Smart Fan technology, So, now I no longer have to be jealous of you.


lol


----------



## Hewlett-Packard

Hi guys I have a dilemma

I have two power supplies left available, and I am getting a Asus 7970 Matrix Platinum and I already have a Asus HD 7970-DC2 on the way.

One of the power supplies is a Rosewill 500W

rd-500-2db

2x 12v 1 at 15A an 12v2 at 16a

the other one is a Antec EA-380 380w

2x 12v rails at 17A max

Can I run any of these cards on these rigs? They will be used for mining, and they will be linux based, so I am powering one Biostar t720 i believe was the model, with an AMD AM2 5000 and one Acer mobo. Both will be linux running off a thumbdrive, and 1gb to maybe 2gb ram if required, nothing else. The Acer has also an AM2 3600 i believe.

Will any of this be possible or do I need two new power supplies?


----------



## Hewlett-Packard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> If the 280Xs are going to be under full load 24/7 for mining, then the V850 is a good choice in order to maximize its efficiency because your power consumption will be sitting at roughly 550-575W. If the power consumption is 550-575W 24/7 from the V850, then that's 65 to 68% of the PSU's continuous capacity.
> 
> I sincerely doubt that the HX750 is the culprit because it's too good of a PSU.
> 
> If your PSU is 90% efficient while pulling 1009W from the wall, then that means your computer is pulling 908W from the PSU. That's 908W out of the PSU's advertised capacity.
> 
> Which modular 750W PSU did you order?


I ordered the capstone you recommended, but the 750W modular edition.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hewlett-Packard*
> 
> Hi guys I have a dilemma
> 
> I have two power supplies left available, and I am getting a Asus 7970 Matrix Platinum and I already have a Asus HD 7970-DC2 on the way.
> 
> One of the power supplies is a Rosewill 500W
> 
> rd-500-2db
> 
> 2x 12v 1 at 15A an 12v2 at 16a
> 
> the other one is a Antec EA-380 380w
> 
> 2x 12v rails at 17A max
> 
> Can I run any of these cards on these rigs? They will be used for mining, and they will be linux based, so I am powering one Biostar t720 i believe was the model, with an AMD AM2 5000 and one Acer mobo. Both will be linux running off a thumbdrive, and 1gb to maybe 2gb ram if required, nothing else. The Acer has also an AM2 3600 i believe.
> 
> Will any of this be possible or do I need two new power supplies?


I would avoid both of those PSUs for this, even though the 380W Antec Earthwatts is normally a good PSU. If you were doing some part-timing mining, like maybe just a few hours per day, then it would be ok. However, mining is usually a lot more than just a few hours per day, so I recommend finding a good 550W PSU, especially since you need 1 x 6-pin PCI-E connector, and 1 x 8-pin (or a 6+2-pin connector instead of the 8-pin)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hewlett-Packard*
> 
> I ordered the capstone you recommended, but the 750W modular edition.


Nice.


----------



## Hewlett-Packard

Mkay. So for now I've gotta chop up my Chenming tower and fit that 7970 DC2 I got because it is so dang huge. I'll connect it to the big rosewill I've got, so that's that :-\ what would you recommend I buy? I have two separate mobos with one PCIe each, the stock acer one will need the cheapest possible PSU to run a 7970, the other board however has PCIex1 ports, so maybe I can get risers in the future.

I'll order another Rosewill for the bigger board, but I need the cheapest safest one I can get away with for the Asus 7970 DC2. so I need at least one 8pin and 2 6pins or 2 8pins total for it.

Thanks for all your help


----------



## Krusher33

Finally ordered the G2 1000W. I almost got the P2 but felt like the extra $ could go towards other smaller things.

Noob question: It's ok if I'm only using 700-750W of it right? I don't know when I'll be ordering another GPU for the rig but it's not anytime soon.


----------



## Hewlett-Packard

Yes lol, all that means is your PSU will be running more efficiently and cooler. Large capacity= big pipes with little water flowing through them, less pressure and friction.


----------



## BombF1rst

Awesome guide. Helping a lot with my next build, Thanks!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hewlett-Packard*
> 
> Mkay. So for now I've gotta chop up my Chenming tower and fit that 7970 DC2 I got because it is so dang huge. I'll connect it to the big rosewill I've got, so that's that :-\ what would you recommend I buy? I have two separate mobos with one PCIe each, the stock acer one will need the cheapest possible PSU to run a 7970, the other board however has PCIex1 ports, so maybe I can get risers in the future.
> 
> I'll order another Rosewill for the bigger board, but I need the cheapest safest one I can get away with for the Asus 7970 DC2. so I need at least one 8pin and 2 6pins or 2 8pins total for it.
> 
> Thanks for all your help


Rosewill what? I don't know what Rosewill product(s) you're talking about.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Finally ordered the G2 1000W. I almost got the P2 but felt like the extra $ could go towards other smaller things.
> 
> Noob question: It's ok if I'm only using 700-750W of it right? I don't know when I'll be ordering another GPU for the rig but it's not anytime soon.


If your absolute maximum power consumption is 700-750W, then your average efficiency will be a little lower than what's advertised, but that's fine. You have such a high-end PSU that it's quite fine.


----------



## shilka

Jonnyguru reviews the 750 watts Super Flower Leadex Gold

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=370

Holy crap 10mv ripple and 0,4 0,5 and 0,6 voltage regulation on 12v 5v and 3,3v rails

And priced about the same as the Corsair RM750 (at least here it is)

Best deal EVER!


----------



## Geran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Jonnyguru reviews the 750 watts Super Flower Leadex Gold
> 
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=370
> 
> Holy crap 10mv ripple and 0,4 0,5 and 0,6 voltage regulation on 12v 5v and 3,3v rails
> 
> And priced about the same as the Corsair RM750 (at least here it is)
> 
> Best deal EVER!


Is this sold in the US?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geran*
> 
> Is this sold in the US?


As the EVGA SuperNova G2 750/850 watts coming soon


----------



## Geran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Geran*
> 
> Is this sold in the US?
> 
> 
> 
> As the EVGA SuperNova G2 750/850 watts coming soon
Click to expand...

Awesome! That's good news for us in the states.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geran*
> 
> Awesome! That's good news for us in the states.


I found it here in Denmark for 26 danish or 4,75$ more then the Corsair RM750

If its that price in the US as well they will sell them faster then they can order more from Super Flower


----------



## eBombzor

Hey guys do you think it's ok to have the PSU facing up in a case with a side intake fan? My PSU does not line up with the bottom case grill for the PSU so it's blocking nearly a fourth of the fan.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Hey guys do you think it's ok to have the PSU facing up in a case with a side intake fan? My PSU does not line up with the bottom case grill for the PSU so it's blocking nearly a fourth of the fan.


With your rig, it's absolutely ok. Yeah. I mean, you only have one video card, you only have the i5-3470, and so your power consumption is barely enough to justify the need for your 650W TPC to even have a fan.


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> With your rig, it's absolutely ok. Yeah. I mean, you only have one video card, you only have the i5-3470, and so your power consumption is barely enough to justify the need for your 650W TPC to even have a fan.


But the main reason why I want to flip my PSU is because I noticed it gets quite warm under load so I just suspected it was the orientation. I don't think it's because of the load since because I only have one GPU.

Anyway thanks TwoCables for the help.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> But the main reason why I want to flip my PSU is because I noticed it gets quite warm under load so I just suspected it was the orientation. I don't think it's because of the load since because I only have one GPU.
> 
> Anyway thanks TwoCables for the help.


How warm? Warm? Very warm? Hot? Super hot? How would you describe it?

Or, does it feel like the PSU's case has been sitting outside in the shade on a very hot summer day (like over 90°F degrees outside)? Or, does it feel like it has been sitting in direct sunlight on a very hot summer day?


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> How warm? Warm? Very warm? Hot? Super hot? How would you describe it?
> 
> Or, does it feel like the PSU's case has been sitting outside in the shade on a very hot summer day (like over 90°F degrees outside)? Or, does it feel like it has been sitting in direct sunlight on a very hot summer day?


Noticably warmer than my previous PSU (Capstone 450M) but nothing hand burning. Too bad there's no way of monitoring PSU temps, it would save a lot of people trouble.

I think a 90 F heat on a summer day would be the best way to describe it.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Noticably warmer than my previous PSU (Capstone 450M) but nothing hand burning. Too bad there's no way of monitoring PSU temps, it would save a lot of people trouble.
> 
> I think a 90 F heat on a summer day would be the best way to describe it.


Oh, that's weird that it's warmer, but it's still quite safe. If it were like, very hot or super hot, then it would be cause for concern considering the small power consumption.


----------



## Geran

Would a SeaSonic SSR-450RM be able to handle the following?

*Processor*: Core i5-4670K (overclocked to 4.3GHz/1.2V)
*Motherboard*: ASUS Z87-A
*RAM*: G.SKILL F3-2133C10D-8GAB
*Video Card*: XFX R9290AENFC (overclocked & overvolted)
*OS/App HDD*: SAMSUNG MZ-7TE120BW
*Gaming HDD*: SAMSUNG MZ-7TE120BW
*CPU Cooler*: Custom Water Cooling (Swiftech 655 Pump)
*Sound Card*: Syba SD-PEX63034

EDIT: The CPU and GPU will both be watercooled by a custom water cooling loop


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> How warm? Warm? Very warm? Hot? Super hot? How would you describe it?
> 
> Or, does it feel like the PSU's case has been sitting outside in the shade on a very hot summer day (like over 90°F degrees outside)? Or, does it feel like it has been sitting in direct sunlight on a very hot summer day?
> 
> 
> 
> Noticably warmer than my previous PSU (Capstone 450M) but nothing hand burning. Too bad there's no way of monitoring PSU temps, it would save a lot of people trouble.
> 
> I think a 90 F heat on a summer day would be the best way to describe it.
Click to expand...

You're talking about the casing? The TPC's MOSFETs for handling +12V outputs (well, the +5V and +3.3V are generated from the +12V outputs so really this stuff handles all the effective power output) are on the solder side of the PCB and heatsinked via thermal pads by the casing itself. It's hot by design, which means it's doing its job.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geran*
> 
> Would a SeaSonic SSR-450RM be able to handle the following?
> 
> *Processor*: Core i5-4670K (overclocked to 4.3GHz/1.2V)
> *Motherboard*: ASUS Z87-A
> *RAM*: G.SKILL F3-2133C10D-8GAB
> *Video Card*: XFX R9290AENFC (overclocked & overvolted)
> *OS/App HDD*: SAMSUNG MZ-7TE120BW
> *Gaming HDD*: SAMSUNG MZ-7TE120BW
> *CPU Cooler*: Custom Water Cooling (Swiftech 655 Pump)
> *Sound Card*: Syba SD-PEX63034


Yeah, without huge overclocks and volts on the R9 290, at least. I'd go higher than SSR-450RM though, especially if you don't want the fan to ramp up a lot under heavy load, since that's fairly close.


----------



## GameBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geran*
> 
> Would a SeaSonic SSR-450RM be able to handle the following?
> 
> *Processor*: Core i5-4670K (overclocked to 4.3GHz/1.2V)
> *Motherboard*: ASUS Z87-A
> *RAM*: G.SKILL F3-2133C10D-8GAB
> *Video Card*: XFX R9290AENFC (overclocked & overvolted)
> *OS/App HDD*: SAMSUNG MZ-7TE120BW
> *Gaming HDD*: SAMSUNG MZ-7TE120BW
> *CPU Cooler*: Custom Water Cooling (Swiftech 655 Pump)
> *Sound Card*: Syba SD-PEX63034


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geran*
> 
> Would a SeaSonic SSR-450RM be able to handle the following?


Are you going to be mining/folding or anything like that? I wouldn't do it personally if you're going to take the 290 far, as they can be pretty leaky once you ramp up the clock speed/volts. It's fine at stock, though, and for regular gaming (even with a CPU overclock.)


----------



## Geran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Yeah, without huge overclocks and volts on the R9 290, at least. I'd go higher than SSR-450RM though, especially if you don't want the fan to ramp up a lot under heavy load, since that's fairly close.


Thanks for the reply. I'm not too worried about fans because the CPU & GPU will both be water cooled. As for the R9 290, I am going to aim for as high as possible on water (looks like 1300 Memory Clock & 1650 GPU Clock are easily achievable).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GameBoy*
> 
> Are you going to be mining/folding or anything like that? I wouldn't do it personally if you're going to take the 290 far, as they can be pretty leaky once you ramp up the clock speed/volts. It's fine at stock, though, and for regular gaming (even with a CPU overclock.)


No folding/mining will be done on this machine. The only thing this computer will be used for is sim racing (iRacing, AC, rFactor, F1 2014 and the like).


----------



## GameBoy

Yeah, you'll definitely want at least a 550w with a heavily overclocked 290.


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geran*
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I'm not too worried about fans because the CPU & GPU will both be water cooled. As for the R9 290, I am going to aim for as high as possible on water (looks like 1300 Memory Clock & 1650 GPU Clock are easily achievable).
> No folding/mining will be done on this machine. The only thing this computer will be used for is sim racing (iRacing, AC, rFactor, F1 2014 and the like).


An R9- 290 OC'ed to 1125MHz boost with 1.23v makes the whole system (4960X @ 4.2GHz) pull from the wall around 420w gaming & 500w under FurMark.
(Source).


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geran*
> 
> I'm not too worried about fans because the CPU & GPU will both be water cooled. As for the R9 290, I am going to aim for as high as possible on water (looks like 1300 Memory Clock & 1650 GPU Clock are easily achievable).


I would say that these two facts (the silent cooling and the high overclock) are very good reasons to go with a good 550W PSU instead.


----------



## mikeaj

Yeah, if you're contemplating anything like 1650 MHz core clock or "high as possible" then I retract anything about considering 450W.

And earlier, I was talking about getting near 450W on the right load on a moderate overclock, making the _power supply's fan_ run really fast, not the CPU/GPU cooling. If you're really pushing Hawaii, I wouldn't call 650W excessive if you don't want to be running it too close to capacity. Of course, normal gaming loads won't push the hardware as hard as it's possible to.

Seasonic G, XFX XTR, Rosewill Capstone, High Power Astro GD have models 550W+ at $100 and under.


----------



## inedenimadam

Hey guys, there are ALLOT of power supplies in the 1000+ range in the first post. What is the sweet spot in price/awesome-sauce? 3570k, 2x7970, waterloop, and a couple drives? There will be a 3rd 7970 soon enough. This is a gaming rig, not a mining rig.

Thanks in advance


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Hey guys, there are ALLOT of power supplies in the 1000+ range in the first post. What is the sweet spot in price/awesome-sauce? 3570k, 2x7970, waterloop, and a couple drives? There will be a 3rd 7970 soon enough. This is a gaming rig, not a mining rig.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Cooler Master V1000 or EVGA Supernova G2/P2 or if you want cheaper the Rosewill Capstone 1000 watts

Those are my top 4


----------



## Geran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I would say that these two facts (the silent cooling and the high overclock) are very good reasons to go with a good 550W PSU instead.


Awesome! Thank you TwoCables.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Yeah, if you're contemplating anything like 1650 MHz core clock or "high as possible" then I retract anything about considering 450W.
> 
> And earlier, I was talking about getting near 450W on the right load on a moderate overclock, making the _power supply's fan_ run really fast, not the CPU/GPU cooling. If you're really pushing Hawaii, I wouldn't call 650W excessive if you don't want to be running it too close to capacity. Of course, normal gaming loads won't push the hardware as hard as it's possible to.
> 
> Seasonic G, XFX XTR, Rosewill Capstone, High Power Astro GD have models 550W+ at $100 and under.


Based on what I am looking for, it looks like the XFX XTR is the only fully modular and single +12V rail PSU of the bunch you recommend.

Again thanks everyone!


----------



## mikeaj

@inedenimadam

Looks like a bunch of stuff is out of stock because miners are buying them all. Usually I'd say EVGA G2.









Uh, NZXT Hale90 V2 (1200W, $230)?
http://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?name=PS-H901200&similar=123

If relatively light to moderate overclocks, XFX Pro 1050W Black Edition ($220, $190 AMIR):
http://us.ncix.com/products/?sku=66656


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> @inedenimadam
> 
> Looks like a bunch of stuff is out of stock because miners are buying them all. Usually I'd say EVGA G2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, NZXT Hale90 V2 (1200W, $230)?
> http://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?name=PS-H901200&similar=123
> 
> If relatively light overclocks, XFX Pro 1050W Black Edition ($220, $190 AMIR):
> http://us.ncix.com/products/?sku=66656


A friend of mine reports that his HALE 90 V2 has problems with the fan and its making strange noises

He returned to the shop they tested it and 3 weeks later they told him they cant hear anything

I took my ear to the fan and those idiots must have as bad hearing as the speed they work at


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geran*
> 
> Awesome! Thank you TwoCables.
> Based on what I am looking for, it looks like the XFX XTR is the only fully modular and single +12V rail PSU of the bunch you recommend.
> 
> Again thanks everyone!


You're welcome!

Will you be sleeving? I mean, why does it have to be fully modular?

Also, in this wattage range, it doesn't matter if it's multi-rail.

http://www.overclock.net/t/761202/single-rail-vs-multi-rail-explained

Quote:


> So final verdict? Single rail or multi rail? Well, with low-wattage units it doesn't matter. OCP on a single rail is useful up to about 40A or thereabouts, which is where most 550W power supplies fall. So with 550W and under power supplies, it's a moot point. However, with high wattage units, >45A on the +12V (650W and higher) picking a multi-rail unit will provide you with an extra layer of protection. It isn't essential, and it has no impact on the power supply's performance. However, it does provide an extra layer of safety in case you get a short circuit. And I would consider it a must for >1000W power supplies; [H] recently tested the single rail Corsair AX1200, but they had an accidental short circuit, and since the PSU's OCP is set for over 100A, the short overloaded and destroyed most of their testing equipment. So there is a danger with single rail units over 1000W.
> 
> So multi-rail is mildly better, especially with high wattage units, but it won't have any impact on your performance or overclockability.


Note: there are some good 550W PSUs these days have a +12V capacity of 45A, which is 540W.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> @inedenimadam
> 
> Looks like a bunch of stuff is out of stock because miners are buying them all. Usually I'd say EVGA G2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, NZXT Hale90 V2 (1200W, $230)?
> http://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?name=PS-H901200&similar=123
> 
> If relatively light to moderate overclocks, XFX Pro 1050W Black Edition ($220, $190 AMIR):
> http://us.ncix.com/products/?sku=66656


Is there a possibility I could get away with 1000W G2? There are a couple in stock at my local microcenter for less than 200$


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Is there a possibility I could get away with 1000W G2? There are a couple in stock at my local microcenter for less than 200$


Will you be overclocking the 7970s? If so, then will you overvolt them? If you leave their voltages at stock, then you should have enough.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Is there a possibility I could get away with 1000W G2? There are a couple in stock at my local microcenter for less than 200$
> 
> 
> 
> Will you be overclocking the 7970s? If so, then will you overvolt them? If you leave their voltages at stock, then you should have enough.
Click to expand...

yeah, water and overclock. so that is a no...

I prefer to get my stuff from somewhere brick and mortar, and the only 1200+ they have is the Antec HCP1200 for $250.00.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> yeah, water and overclock. so that is a no...
> 
> I prefer to get my stuff from somewhere brick and mortar, and the only 1200+ they have is the Antec HCP1200 for $250.00.


That's one hell of a PSU though.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> yeah, water and overclock. so that is a no...
> 
> I prefer to get my stuff from somewhere brick and mortar, and the only 1200+ they have is the Antec HCP1200 for $250.00.
> 
> 
> 
> That's one hell of a PSU though.
Click to expand...

gee whizz...there is just no middle ground with these things. The 2nd 7970 comes in this week. I doubt I will be able to pull 2x7970s and the 3570 on a 600w KingWin, but I might have to try it before I can justify another 250 on top of the already inflated 7970 prices.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> gee whizz...there is just no middle ground with these things. The 2nd 7970 comes in this week. I doubt I will be able to pull 2x7970s and the 3570 on a 600w KingWin, but I might have to try it before I can justify another 250 on top of the already inflated 7970 prices.


Which Kingwin PSU do you have?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> gee whizz...there is just no middle ground with these things. The 2nd 7970 comes in this week. I doubt I will be able to pull 2x7970s and the 3570 on a 600w KingWin, but I might have to try it before I can justify another 250 on top of the already inflated 7970 prices.
> 
> 
> 
> Which Kingwin PSU do you have?
Click to expand...

I will have to look, it was a junker just to get this thing build while I was on a shoestring. BRB.

Edit: Modular Extreme or ME-600

http://www.microcenter.com/product/399332/600W_Modular_Extreme_Power_Supply_-_Refurbished


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I will have to look, it was a junker just to get this thing build while I was on a shoestring. BRB.


If it was a junker, then two 7970s are absolutely not possible. If you try, then you'll be putting your entire system at risk.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I will have to look, it was a junker just to get this thing build while I was on a shoestring. BRB.
> 
> 
> 
> If it was a junker, then two 7970s are absolutely not possible. If you try, then you'll be putting your entire system at risk.
Click to expand...

I might have to mid step into something around the 800-900W range and then step again into the 1200+ when I get the third.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I might have to mid step into something around the 800-900W range and then step again into the 1200+ when I get the third.


If you leave the 7970s at stock until you get the third, then your middle PSU doesn't have to cost as much. You could easily get away with a good 650-750W PSU, but not a cheap one.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I might have to mid step into something around the 800-900W range and then step again into the 1200+ when I get the third.
> 
> 
> 
> If you leave the 7970s at stock until you get the third, then your middle PSU doesn't have to cost as much. You could easily get away with a good 650-750W PSU, but not a cheap one.
Click to expand...

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Thanks for all the help!


You're welcome!


----------



## Geran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> You're welcome!
> 
> Will you be sleeving? I mean, why does it have to be fully modular?
> 
> Also, in this wattage range, it doesn't matter if it's multi-rail.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/761202/single-rail-vs-multi-rail-explained
> 
> Note: there are some good 550W PSUs these days have a +12V capacity of 45A, which is 540W.


Yes I was planning on sleeving the cables. When looking on Newegg/Amazon my options were the XFX P1-550B-BEFX, Rosewill CAPSTONE-550-M or SeaSonic USA SSR-550RM. They all had at least 45A on the +12V rail, all were at least semi-modular and had decent reviews. The reason I picked the XFX is because for an extra $4, I get a hybrid fan and fully modular cables. I know it isn't much but why not when I have the money









If you think the Seasonic or Rosewill are a better option, I will definitely listen to reasoning


----------



## mikeaj

Well, nobody's reviewed the XFX XTR, which would be the only real cause for concern.

However, what people can tell of the layout and the rail distribution look exactly like Seasonic G, meaning it's based on that. And XFX's history of power supplies is 100% using Seasonic, not messing around much with their platforms (not that Seasonic is really that amenable to that in the first place), and always using Japanese capacitors. So more than likely, it's fine.

Seasonic G is mostly comparable to Rosewill Capstone in terms of quality, maybe very slightly better.


----------



## Geran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Well, nobody's reviewed the XFX XTR, which would be the only real cause for concern.


This is the only review I could find currently: http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/6022/xfx-xtr-550-watt-80-plus-gold-power-supply-review/index.html
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> However, what people can tell of the layout and the rail distribution look exactly like Seasonic G, meaning it's based on that. And XFX's history of power supplies is 100% using Seasonic, not messing around much with their platforms (not that Seasonic is really that amenable to that in the first place), and always using Japanese capacitors. So more than likely, it's fine.
> 
> Seasonic G is mostly comparable to Rosewill Capstone in terms of quality, maybe very slightly better.


I didn't know that Seasonic was the maker of so many power supplies for the computer market.


----------



## mikeaj

Whoops, I meant to say "nobody good" [reviewed it]. In fact, I remember looking up that Hong Hua fan model and not seeing it on their website.

And yeah, Seasonic makes all of XFX and all of Seasonic (and yes, this needs saying; Enermax only makes some of their own power supplies) and then some of uh... Antec, Corsair, PCP&C, NZXT, Be Quiet!, Cooler Master, Silver Power, Arctic Cooling, and Jou Jye. A lot of those companies primarily work with other OEMs though. That said, it's not just Seasonic. Some of the other OEMs have a lot of customers in the PC builder / enthusiast market space as well, not to mention the systems from the likes of Dell, Lenovo, HP, etc. Because Seasonic focuses a lot on the higher end rather than high volume, they're not actually all that large.


----------



## Geran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Whoops, I meant to say "nobody good" [reviewed it]. In fact, I remember looking up that Hong Hua fan model and not seeing it on their website.
> 
> And yeah, Seasonic makes all of XFX and all of Seasonic (and yes, this needs saying; Enermax only makes some of their own power supplies) and then some of uh... Antec, Corsair, PCP&C, NZXT, Be Quiet!, Cooler Master, Silver Power, Arctic Cooling, and Jou Jye. A lot of those companies primarily work with other OEMs though. That said, it's not just Seasonic. Some of the other OEMs have a lot of customers in the PC builder / enthusiast market space as well, not to mention the systems from the likes of Dell, Lenovo, HP, etc. Because Seasonic focuses a lot on the higher end rather than high volume, they're not actually all that large.


Maybe I'll try it out and see how it does. Is there anyway to test it like JonnyGuru does at home?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geran*
> 
> Maybe I'll try it out and see how it does. Is there anyway to test it like JonnyGuru does at home?


Not without the same expensive testing equipment and the expertise needed to know how to do a proper test and how to interpret the results. You would also need to know what you're looking at if/when you take the PSU apart (not that I would know).


----------



## Geran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Not without the same expensive testing equipment and the expertise needed to know how to do a proper test and how to interpret the results. You would also need to know what you're looking at if/when you take the PSU apart (not that I would know).


Thanks man! I tried...I wonder why they haven't tested this PSU yet.


----------



## mikeaj

XFX seems to change marketing and maybe PR staff on a regular basis. It's these people that have contact info of reviewers and know who to approach and so on. They don't send samples to some review sites because of previous low scores on occasion (relatively low), but you'd think that somebody would have gotten one of these by now.


----------



## TwoCables

I'm thinking about getting either the Rosewill 450-M or the 450W Seasonic G Series to replace my HX650, but which one has a longer EPS12V cable?


----------



## HeyBear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I'm thinking about getting either the Rosewill 450-M or the 450W Seasonic G Series to replace my HX650, but which one has a longer EPS12V cable?


Had a quick look, the Seasonic seems to be 550mm:



Couldn't find any info on the Rosewill, will have another search.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeyBear*
> 
> Had a quick look, the Seasonic seems to be 550mm:
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't find any info on the Rosewill, will have another search.


Omg it's listed right there.









Thank you!


----------



## HeyBear

Happens to the best of us!









The Rosewill is proving more elusive though...

@TwoCables According to anandtech, 5 cm more at 600mm, although that's not the m version...

http://www.anandtech.com/show/5698/rosewill-capstone-450w-and-650w-80plus-gold/3


----------



## TwoCables

I asked Rosewill via e-mail. All I need to do now is find out how long the Bronze-rated HX650's EPS12V cable is.

Yeah, I could measure it, but that's a lot of work. lol


----------



## HeyBear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I asked Rosewill via e-mail. All I need to do now is find out how long the Bronze-rated HX650's EPS12V cable is.
> 
> Yeah, I could measure it, but that's a lot of work. lol


Well, Hardware Secrets measure the Rosewill 550M at 64 cm (link), so it will probably be a little longer than the Seasonic. I couldn't find any info specifically relating to the 450M though, so probably best to wait for the email reply









@TwoCables HX650 looks to be 65 cm Corsair cable length PDF

Edit: hmm, bit of a discrepancy... the HX650 manual lists it at 60 cm


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeyBear*
> 
> Well, Hardware Secrets measure the Rosewill 550M at 64 cm (link), so it will probably be a little longer than the Seasonic. I couldn't find any info specifically relating to the 450M though, so probably best to wait for the email reply


Yeah, considering the difference in length between these Capstone PSUs, I guess I'll have to wait and hope they reply. 550mm is 21.65 inches and I'm guessing that I'd appreciate a cable that slightly longer. I'll have to measure mine though. The good news is, I have over a month to do this. 

Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## HeyBear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Yeah, considering the difference in length between these Capstone PSUs, I guess I'll have to wait and hope they reply. 550mm is 21.65 inches and I'm guessing that I'd appreciate a cable that slightly longer. I'll have to measure mine though. The good news is, I have over a month to do this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much for your help!


No problem, glad to help you guys for a change!







I've added some extra info to my previous post, not sure if the HX650 is 65 or 60 cm.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeyBear*
> 
> Well, Hardware Secrets measure the Rosewill 550M at 64 cm (link), so it will probably be a little longer than the Seasonic. I couldn't find any info specifically relating to the 450M though, so probably best to wait for the email reply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @TwoCables HX650 looks to be 65 cm Corsair cable length PDF
> 
> Edit: hmm, bit of a discrepancy... the HX650 manual lists it at 60 cm


Dude, I could kiss you if I were a different kind of man. lol The HX650 specs in this image are my specs. The one in the PDF are for the Gold-rated HX650.

This tells me that I wouldn't like the 450W SeaSonic G Series because the EPS12V cable would be 1.97 inches shorter than mine, and mine really can't be 2 inches shorter. An inch, maybe, but not 2. So, I guess the 450-M is in my future. If not, then I'll have to keep shopping!


----------



## TwoCables

Facepalm.

My e-mail to Rosewill inquiring about the 450-M:

Quote:


> Can you tell me how long the EPS12V cable is? I need to know before I buy so that I'll know if it's long enough.


Here's their reply:

Quote:


> Dear Valued Customer,
> 
> Thank you for contacting Rosewill Support.
> 
> We apologize for the inconvenience you are experiencing with our product.
> 
> We will gladly assist you with your problem.
> 
> These cables tend to range from 14-18 inches in length.
> 
> Thank you for choosing Rosewill.
> 
> If you have any further questions or concerns, please let us know.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Jesus
> 
> Rosewill Support
> 
> Call Center 1-800-575-9885
> 
> Monday - Friday 8AM - 5PM PST


My reply:

Quote:


> That's extremely short for an EPS12V cable. Are you sure? I'm not talking about any of the modular cables. I'm talking about the power cable for the CPU, labeled "EPS12V". How long is this cable?


I'm grateful for the fast reply, but omg... Sigh. I wish people would learn how to read and also comprehend what they're reading. 14-18 inches is how long their modular cables are and I'm clearly not talking about those.


----------



## mikeaj

Apparently they spent all their bux on getting us Capstone at Capstone prices and then profits. And not on customer support.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Apparently they spent all their bux on getting us Capstone at Capstone prices and then profits. And not on customer support.


hehehehe


----------



## Zero4549

I haven't really been paying attention to high wattage power supplies for the last few years, as one I have built a system for has needed more than 600w recently.

I do really need to replace my dying HX1000 though (along with some hard drives to rebuild a degraded RAID, etc)

*Anything I buy today for my system repairs, I can write off as a business expense - so, what 1000+ watt PSU should I get?*

This will be going in sigrig "Arcane".

I don't care _at all_ about fan noise, but I do care about coil whine.

It can be pretty darn long. My HX1000 is 200mm long as I still have about an inch to spare!

Utilities are included in my condo fee, thus efficiency is nice for the environment, but meaningless for my wallet. _low priority_

Reliability, good warranty, and excellent performance are the key aspects I'm interested in.

"Single Rail" would also be real nice, as I have a _whole lot of stuff_ to plug in, and manually balancing is tedious and messy.

1000W minimum. No need to go over, but I wouldn't complain as long as it can be powered off a standard US home wall outlet.

So far, I've looked at the CM V1000, EVGA Supernova P2 1000, and Seasonic Platinum 1000. I know they aren't the only options, and may not even be the best, but I know they are all good units within an acceptable price range. The EVGA warranty is very tasty, The V1000 looks like a great all-around unit, and Seasonic is a brand that has always impressed me PSU-wise.

Are these good choices? Which one would best fit the above needs? I'm completely open to other suggestions as well.

Oh, and I can probably still RMA this HX1000 for a HX1050, but it is my understanding that the HX line is outdated, so I will probably save that for a lesser system.

I know I'm asking to you guys to do my research for me, but I've gotta pull the trigger today and I've got a couple other things that still need to get done, so thanks for your understanding


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> I haven't really been paying attention to high wattage power supplies for the last few years, as one I have built a system for has needed more than 600w recently.
> 
> I do really need to replace my dying HX1000 though (along with some hard drives to rebuild a degraded RAID, etc)
> 
> *Anything I buy today for my system repairs, I can write off as a business expense - so, what 1000+ watt PSU should I get?*
> 
> This will be going in sigrig "Arcane".
> 
> I don't care _at all_ about fan noise, but I do care about coil whine.
> 
> It can be pretty darn long. My HX1000 is 200mm long as I still have about an inch to spare!
> 
> Utilities are included in my condo fee, thus efficiency is nice for the environment, but meaningless for my wallet. _low priority_
> 
> Reliability, good warranty, and excellent performance are the key aspects I'm interested in.
> 
> "Single Rail" would also be real nice, as I have a _whole lot of stuff_ to plug in, and manually balancing is tedious and messy.
> 
> 1000W minimum. No need to go over, but I wouldn't complain as long as it can be powered off a standard US home wall outlet.
> 
> So far, I've looked at the CM V1000, EVGA Supernova P2 1000, and Seasonic Platinum 1000. I know they aren't the only options, and may not even be the best, but I know they are all good units within an acceptable price range. The EVGA warranty is very tasty, The V1000 looks like a great all-around unit, and Seasonic is a brand that has always impressed me PSU-wise.
> 
> Are these good choices? Which one would best fit the above needs? I'm completely open to other suggestions as well.
> 
> Oh, and I can probably still RMA this HX1000 for a HX1050, but it is my understanding that the HX line is outdated, so I will probably save that for a lesser system.
> 
> I know I'm asking to you guys to do my research for me, but I've gotta pull the trigger today and I've got a couple other things that still need to get done, so thanks for your understanding


http://www.overclock.net/t/1438987/best-fully-modular-1000-watts-psu


----------



## GameBoy

The Supernova G2/P2 is a fine choice. Coil whine is quite common with the Seasonic X platform, which the V1000 is also based of.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GameBoy*
> 
> The Supernova G2/P2 is a fine choice. Coil whine is quite common with the Seasonic X platform, which the V1000 is also based of.


The V does not seem to have that problem i have heard two reports of coil whine


----------



## Zero4549

Thanks guys. Looks like I was right for looking into the Supernova P2 and V1000.

Aside from price, efficiency level, fan noise volume, (platinum vs gold), physical appearance (size, cables, etc) and the warranty (10 vs 5 years), is there any significant difference between these two units?

I'm having a hard time deciding on which one to buy.

Thanks again.


----------



## mikeaj

Not really. Both are very good.

Also, as noted, V1000 is a Seasonic and these have more of a reputation for coil whine. (I don't really trust Cooler Master to have found some kind of secret sauce and it only being applied to whatever units they're getting out of Seasonic.)


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

I've got a Silverstone 500W Bronze thats powering a GTX580 running folding at home, I've noticed its chucking out a lot of warm air. The rest of the system is a old Pentium 2GHz 775, 4GB of RAM, one HDD, 1 200mm fan and 6 120mm fans. Is that warm air normal? Only the GPU is loaded.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*
> 
> I've got a Silverstone 500W Bronze thats powering a GTX580 running folding at home, I've noticed its chucking out a lot of warm air. The rest of the system is a old Pentium 2GHz 775, 4GB of RAM, one HDD, 1 200mm fan and 6 120mm fans. Is that warm air normal? Only the GPU is loaded.


Absolutely. The 580 could be consuming 280W by itself, but the entire system could be pulling 350-375W from the PSU. If you have the Strider Plus, then that's to be expected with its +12V capacity of only 408W.

If I were you, then I wouldn't Fold 24/7.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Absolutely. The 580 could be consuming 280W by itself, but the entire system could be pulling 350-375W from the PSU. If you have the Strider Plus, then that's to be expected with its +12V capacity of only 408W.
> 
> If I were you, then I wouldn't Fold 24/7.


It is the Strider Plus. Its been running for 15 days straight so far, no blips as of yet. The 580 is at stock and I have no plans to OC it. Also, would a old sub 2GHz CPU really be pulling 100W?


----------



## mikeaj

Not really, but those mobo chipsets and parts, RAM, drives, fans, etc. add up to something too.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*
> 
> It is the Strider Plus. Its been running for 15 days straight so far, no blips as of yet. The 580 is at stock and I have no plans to OC it. Also, would a old sub 2GHz CPU really be pulling 100W?


15 days is nothing.  However, 24/7 is not a very good idea with a PSU like this. I strongly recommend a good 650W PSU at least so that your 24/7 load is about 50% of its total capacity. Or, at least get a very good 550W PSU like the 550W SeaSonic G Series or the newer S12G Series or the 550 Capstone because you'd have a +12V capacity of 540W which is still a LOT better than the 408W you have now with cheaper, lower-quality parts inside.

Anyway, I'm not saying that the CPU is pulling 100W. I'm considering everything that's being powered by the PSU in addition to the 580. If so, 300W is probably still going to make it produce heat like that. However, if the 580 is pulling ~280W, then you have to factor in at LEAST 50-75W for the rest of the system, and this includes the idle power draw which is not factored into the 280W. So, 350-375W is very likely not too far off.

You can get a wall meter and then multiply the reading by .85. That would show you about how much power your computer is pulling from the PSU.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> 15 days is nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not saying that the CPU is pulling 100W. I'm considering _everything_ that's being powered by the PSU in addition to the 580. If so, 300W is probably still going to make it produce heat like that. However, if the 580 is pulling ~280W, then you have to factor in at LEAST 50-75W for the rest of the system, and this includes the idle power draw which is not factored into the 280W. So, 350-375W is very likely not too far off.
> 
> You can get a wall meter and then multiply the reading by .85. That would show you about how much power your computer is pulling from the PSU.


Yea. I'll get one from Amazon. The air is warm but not hot, according to the box it will run for 50,000 hours or something at 25'c. So I should look into getting a bigger PSU then?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*
> 
> Yea. I'll get one from Amazon. The air is warm but not hot, according to the box it will run for 50,000 hours or something at 25'c. So I should look into getting a bigger PSU then?


For folding 24/7, yes. I recommend a good quality-made 550W PSU, but a good 650W PSU is in the sweet spot. I recommend either the SeaSonic G Series, the Rosewill CAPSTONE Modular Cable Version Series (550-M or 650-M), or the SeaSonic S12G Series or the non-modular Capstone series.

With the 550W models of these PSUs, your +12V capacity would be 540W. With the 650W models, it would be 648W.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> For folding 24/7, yes. I recommend a good quality-made 550W PSU, but a good 650W PSU is in the sweet spot. I recommend either the SeaSonic G Series, the Rosewill CAPSTONE Modular Cable Version Series (550-M or 650-M), or the SeaSonic S12G Series or the non-modular Capstone series.
> 
> With the 550W models of these PSUs, your +12V capacity would be 540W. With the 650W models, it would be 648W.


I see, am I pushing this 500W to the limit? I have little money at the moment so buying a new PSU is not really a major priority. If I'm on the edge, I'll see what I can do next week when I get paid again.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*
> 
> I see, am I pushing this 500W to the limit? I have little money at the moment so buying a new PSU is not really a major priority. If I'm on the edge, I'll see what I can do next week when I get paid again.


It's close, especially because it's a 24/7 power draw. In the long-run, this is "draining" the capacitors very quickly, meaning that Capacitor Aging is a huge consideration here. Worse yet, there's no way of knowing if you still have a capacity of 500W, or 408W on the +12V. How old is it? How much use has it seen so far?


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> It's close, especially because it's a 24/7 power draw. In the long-run, this is "draining" the capacitors very quickly, meaning that Capacitor Aging is a huge consideration here. Worse yet, there's no way of knowing if you still have a capacity of 500W, or 408W on the +12V. How old is it? How much use has it seen so far?


I bought it months ago from a guy on OCUK but I only started to use just after Christmas. When I pulled it from the box, it looked brand new, no dust. He was using it since Feb 2013 till May of the same year when he sold it to me. I don't believe its been ragged like I'm currently doing to it. Before I got it, I reckon it was only used to game with.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*
> 
> I bought it months ago from a guy on OCUK but I only started to use just after Christmas. When I pulled it from the box, it looked brand new, no dust. He was using it since Feb 2013 till May of the same year when he sold it to me. I don't believe its been ragged like I'm currently doing to it. Before I got it, I reckon it was only used to game with.


Then I suppose you might still be very close to the brand-new capacity. However, now I'm wondering what video card he had.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Then I suppose you might still be very close to the brand-new capacity. However, now I'm wondering what video card he had.


GTX670 with an OC'd i5. He did have a 600W in there but that was RMA'd for some reason.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*
> 
> GTX670 with an OC'd i5. He did have a 600W in there but that was RMA'd for some reason.


Yeah, but which 600W PSU? PSUs are not all created equal. Not by a long shot.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Yeah, but which 600W PSU? PSUs are not all created equal. Not by a long shot.


Silverstone Strider 600W.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*
> 
> Silverstone Strider 600W.


hehehe he was a real fan of Silverstone PSUs.

Well anyway, it should still be very close to its out-of-the-box capacity, but still....


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> hehehe he was a real fan of Silverstone PSUs.
> 
> Well anyway, it should still be very close to its out-of-the-box capacity, but still....


How long before it dies?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*
> 
> How long before it dies?


I am clueless about that.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

There's my voltages.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*
> 
> 
> 
> There's my voltages.


Software isn't trustworthy for reading PSU voltages.


----------



## luckyboy

Hello. What do you think about this power supply SF-750P14XE? I can't find review for this model. I searching good psu for i7 4770k and r9 290, but can't find anything good in my country. Perhaps Seasonic M12II Evo 750W and NZXT Hale82N Series 750W are better? Can you recommending some good psu from this site? Thank you and sorry for my english.

SEASONIC M12II-750 Bronze is the same like Seasonic M12II Evo 750W, right? Except the first is semi modular, second - fully modular.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luckyboy*
> 
> Hello. What do you think about this power supply SF-750P14XE? I can't find review for this model. I searching good psu for i7 4770k and r9 290, but can't find anything good in my country. Perhaps Seasonic M12II Evo 750W and NZXT Hale82N Series 750W are better? Can you recommending some good psu from this site? Thank you and sorry for my english.
> 
> SEASONIC M12II-750 Bronze is the same like Seasonic M12II Evo 750W, right? Except the first is semi modular, second - fully modular.


SF-750P14XE is Golden Green, one of the most reviewed power supply lines out there, mostly from others partnering with Super Flower and selling those (more or less, often with different modular cables or no modular cables). It's definitely good. NZXT Hale90 available at that shop is Golden Green inside. Golden Green HX is supposed to be similar but with a little cheaper components inside.

M12II Evo just seems to be full modular version of M12II. Doesn't look like they've updated anything else, or if they did, it wasn't a lot because the internals look almost identical. The 620W versions and below are good budget units, while the 650W+ versions are even better.

Hale82N is relatively bad; M12II Evo is much better and Golden Green is maybe a bit better than that overall.

750W is much more than is needed for an R9 290.

There are actually a lot of good options at the shop. If you want to save some money, the Thermaltake Toughpower XT _75W units are good. 575W model is better than everything else there that's cheaper. On the relatively high end there is XFX Black Edition 750W. Just don't get Hale82N.


----------



## luckyboy

Thank you for response, but i can't understand some things (my english is the problem). Which is better between SEASONIC M12II-750 (180 lv.) and super flower golden green 750w (200lv)? I will get one of them...or may be xfx 750w black edition. XFX is little expensive - 262 lv. Is it worth to pay extra 82 lv. for xfx? If xfx is much better, i will get it.

(1$=1.44lv.)

p.p you said ''If you want to save some money, the Thermaltake Toughpower XT _75W units are good. 575W model is better than everything else there that's cheaper''. These psu's is 238 lv and 189 lv respectively. SEASONIC M12II-750 is cheaper 180 lv. and better, right?


----------



## TwoCables

A high-quality 750W PSU is extreme overkill. You could easily power that with a good 550W PSU.

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/radeon_r9_290_review_benchmarks,10.html

With one 290 under full load in their system, their PSU pulled 372W from the wall outlet. Their CPU was idling during this test, so if I add 150W for the 4770K overclocked to about 5 GHz, then that would make the PSU pulling 522W from the wall outlet. This means that if the PSU is 90% efficient while pulling 522W from the wall, then the computer is pulling 470W from the PSU. This means that your gaming power draw will peak at around 425-450W which would be very easy for a high-quality 550W PSU and it would cost you less money.


----------



## mikeaj

The XFX is better but not worth the extra money. Between those options you listed, I would buy the Super Flower Golden Green, but Seasonic M12II is also a good option.

750W is much more than is needed. Looking at the list again, the In Win GreenMe 550W (103 lv) is enough and is very acceptable quality (better than Hale82N, not as good as the others). The list of power supplies is actually much better than I see in other shops in some other countries.


----------



## inedenimadam

So I went to microcenter with the intention to pick up a Antec 1200 HCP, but despite showing them in stock, they were out. I snagged a EVGA 1000G2 instead, because the only other 1200 was the AX1200i which is out of my price range. I know I will be fine running 2x7970s overclocked to the moon and a 3570k clocked the same way...but what happens when I throw that third 7970 into the mix later down the road...is 1000w going to be enough? Will it be enough if I drop it all down to stock voltages?

On a side note...how is EVGA on the warranty? 10 years seems like almost too good to be true.


----------



## Krusher33

Big thanks to shilka and twocables.

My mining rig is Sabertooth 990FX + 8350, 2x 280X's, 2x 120mm fans, 2x 80mm fans, HDD and SSD.

Previously was on a Rosewill Green 630W + a juicebox. I had the juiced box hooked up to 1 of the GPU's. Mining on the cards alone, kill-a-watt was reporting 770-777 Watts.

With the EVGA SuperNova G2 1000W suggested here, I'm now at 690-92 Watts.

It's not just that but the ease of mind knowing that I'm not pushing a PSU to it's limits and taking off the juicebox that I feared was going to cause problems.

Now on to earning some more bitcoins and get another 280X.









I had almost pulled trigger on the P2 but got the G2 for just $163 which I see is $200 at newegg.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> So I went to microcenter with the intention to pick up a Antec 1200 HCP, but despite showing them in stock, they were out. I snagged a EVGA 1000G2 instead, because the only other 1200 was the AX1200i which is out of my price range. I know I will be fine running 2x7970s overclocked to the moon and a 3570k clocked the same way...but what happens when I throw that third 7970 into the mix later down the road...is 1000w going to be enough? Will it be enough if I drop it all down to stock voltages?
> 
> On a side note...how is EVGA on the warranty? 10 years seems like almost too good to be true.


If you lock down the volts and/or keep stock PowerTune settings (draw no more than 250W) then three would be okay. Otherwise, not a good idea.

EVGA hasn't been selling power supplies for very long, so there's not too much history with respect to long-term warranties. They've seemed to honor things so far. You know, 6+ years ago we didn't exactly have 80 plus gold power supplies with vanishing small ripple and great build quality. All I can say is that, say, a lot of original Seasonic X from around 5 years ago seems to be doing fine, and that has higher ripple than what we're seeing here. Some of the stuff these days has the potential to last a really long time. I guess whatever Super Flower has showed them inspired some confidence.

Maybe the fan would be the first thing to go, but a 2BB from a reputable manufacturer is probably going to be okayish. Is EVGA still going to be around and have a PSU division in 10 years? Maybe that's the bigger thing.

You know, what with everybody with Crossfire setups or mining rigs buying up all the EVGA G2 and P2 power supplies, it seems a bit funny that EVGA only is an Nvidia AIB partner.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Big thanks to shilka and twocables.
> 
> My mining rig is Sabertooth 990FX + 8350, 2x 280X's, 2x 120mm fans, 2x 80mm fans, HDD and SSD.
> 
> Previously was on a Rosewill Green 630W + a juicebox. I had the juiced box hooked up to 1 of the GPU's. Mining on the cards alone, kill-a-watt was reporting 770-777 Watts.
> 
> With the EVGA SuperNova G2 1000W suggested here, I'm now at 690-92 Watts.
> 
> It's not just that but the ease of mind knowing that I'm not pushing a PSU to it's limits and taking off the juicebox that I feared was going to cause problems.
> 
> Now on to earning some more bitcoins and get another 280X.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had almost pulled trigger on the P2 but got the G2 for just $163 which I see is $200 at newegg.


interesting, i would like to know how that g2 holds up when you throw that third card in, seeing as how i just picked one up today as well and may be tri-fire 7970s here shortly.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Big thanks to shilka and twocables.
> 
> My mining rig is Sabertooth 990FX + 8350, 2x 280X's, 2x 120mm fans, 2x 80mm fans, HDD and SSD.
> 
> Previously was on a Rosewill Green 630W + a juicebox. I had the juiced box hooked up to 1 of the GPU's. Mining on the cards alone, kill-a-watt was reporting 770-777 Watts.
> 
> With the EVGA SuperNova G2 1000W suggested here, I'm now at 690-92 Watts.
> 
> It's not just that but the ease of mind knowing that I'm not pushing a PSU to it's limits and taking off the juicebox that I feared was going to cause problems.
> 
> Now on to earning some more bitcoins and get another 280X.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had almost pulled trigger on the P2 but got the G2 for just $163 which I see is $200 at newegg.
> 
> 
> 
> interesting, i would like to know how that g2 holds up when you throw that third card in, seeing as how i just picked one up today as well and may be tri-fire 7970s here shortly.
Click to expand...

It isn't going to happen any time soon.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> So I went to microcenter with the intention to pick up a Antec 1200 HCP, but despite showing them in stock, they were out. I snagged a EVGA 1000G2 instead, because the only other 1200 was the AX1200i which is out of my price range. I know I will be fine running 2x7970s overclocked *to the moon* and a 3570k clocked the same way...but what happens when I throw that third 7970 into the mix later down the road...is 1000w going to be enough? Will it be enough if I drop it all down to stock voltages?
> 
> On a side note...how is EVGA on the warranty? 10 years seems like almost too good to be true.


Since your question has already been answered....

TO THE MOON, ALICE!

I couldn't resist (I bolded and underlined what I'm reacting to)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Big thanks to shilka and twocables.
> 
> My mining rig is Sabertooth 990FX + 8350, 2x 280X's, 2x 120mm fans, 2x 80mm fans, HDD and SSD.
> 
> Previously was on a Rosewill Green 630W + a juicebox. I had the juiced box hooked up to 1 of the GPU's. Mining on the cards alone, kill-a-watt was reporting 770-777 Watts.
> 
> With the EVGA SuperNova G2 1000W suggested here, I'm now at 690-92 Watts.
> 
> It's not just that but the ease of mind knowing that I'm not pushing a PSU to it's limits and taking off the juicebox that I feared was going to cause problems.
> 
> Now on to earning some more bitcoins and get another 280X.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had almost pulled trigger on the P2 but got the G2 for just $163 which I see is $200 at newegg.


OMG. 770 AT 85% EFFICIENCY IS 660W! LOL It's the little PSU that could! Go little Rosewill Green, go! Just don't go in my computer.

Anyway, it's interesting that your computer-from-the-PSU power draw went down too.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> OMG. 770 AT 85% EFFICIENCY IS 660W! LOL It's the little PSU that could! Go little Rosewill Green, go! Just don't go in my computer.
> 
> Anyway, it's interesting that your computer-from-the-PSU power draw went down too.


From what everone was telling me, I expected it... just not that much.


----------



## kevindd992002

Is EVGA better than Seasonic? What is the OEM of EVGA?

On most reviews, is the EVGA SuperNova G2 750 topping the charts? I noticed that they are only rated as Gold. In that case, are they still better than the Seasonic and EVGA Platinums?

I use two Gigabyte GTX 670's SLI overclocked. Would 750W suffice for future-proofing? Or is 850 better? I will never use more than 2 video cards. For the load, would it be more efficient to use a 750W or an 850W?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Is EVGA better than Seasonic? What is the OEM of EVGA?
> 
> On most reviews, is the EVGA SuperNova G2 750 topping the charts? I noticed that they are only rated as Gold. In that case, are they still better than the Seasonic and EVGA Platinums?
> 
> I use two Gigabyte GTX 670's SLI overclocked. Would 750W suffice for future-proofing? Or is 850 better? I will never use more than 2 video cards. For the load, would it be more efficient to use a 750W or an 850W?


I'm not sure about the OEM stuff, but what kind of overclock are you talking about? Is the voltage increased? If not, then a good 650W PSU is *plenty* for that, especially if your CPU is like a socket 1155 or 1150 and not something like the 3930K or 4930K (and overclocked).


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I'm not sure about the OEM stuff, but what kind of overclock are you talking about? Is the voltage increased? If not, then a good 650W PSU is *plenty* for that, especially if your CPU is like a socket 1155 or 1150 and not something like the 3930K or 4930K (and overclocked).


Well yes, both video cards are overvolted to 1.212V from 1.1875V (stock). I believe my current PSU handles them very well but the thing is that all of a sudden the PSU is producing rattling noise for some reason. So I'm thinking of upgrading, I don't know?

Here's my thread about it: http://www.overclock.net/t/1464934/seasonic-x660-rattling-noise


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Well yes, both video cards are overvolted to 1.212V from 1.1875V (stock). I believe my current PSU handles them very well but the thing is that all of a sudden the PSU is producing rattling noise for some reason. So I'm thinking of upgrading, I don't know?
> 
> Here's my thread about it: http://www.overclock.net/t/1464934/seasonic-x660-rattling-noise


If it's making a rattling noise, then the fan either needs to be replaced or it needs to be inspected. Maybe the blades are hitting something. Either way, there's enough power. You can get a wall meter though to see. You'd just multiply any reading you see by .90 and that will give you an approximation of how much power your computer is pulling from the PSU. Just make sure nothing else is plugged into the meter but your PSU's power cable.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> If it's making a rattling noise, then the fan either needs to be replaced or it needs to be inspected. Maybe the blades are hitting something. Either way, there's enough power. You can get a wall meter though to see. You'd just multiply any reading you see by .90 and that will give you an approximation of how much power your computer is pulling from the PSU. Just make sure nothing else is plugged into the meter but your PSU's power cable.


It's not hitting anything since the problem is randomly occurring. I don't want to send it for warranty if they will just repair it. How does Seasonic handle warranty claims anyway?

Yes, I have a UPS that monitors the power drawn from it and yes I always multiply by roughly 0.9 to get the approximate load especially when they're 80+ Gold-certified.


----------



## Zero4549

AFAIK, the EVGA G2 and P2 are identical, as are the Seasonic X and Platinums. The difference is higher grade caps in the platinum units, that push them over the edge between the two efficiency ratings. I could be completely wrong though, that is just what I recall reading from reviews and from other more knowledgeable posters here on OCN.

As for the G2 beating out the seasonics, I believe the G2 just uses a newer platform.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> AFAIK, the EVGA G2 and P2 are identical, as are the Seasonic X and Platinums. The difference is higher grade caps in the platinum units, that push them over the edge between the two efficiency ratings. I could be completely wrong though, that is just what I recall reading from reviews and from other more knowledgeable posters here on OCN.
> 
> As for the G2 beating out the seasonics, I believe the G2 just uses a newer platform.


Oh ok.

How do the G2's beat the Seasonics? I mean in terms of what?


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Oh ok.
> 
> How do the G2's beat the Seasonics? I mean in terms of what?


Price and warranty by a large margin, and also I believe also power delivery.


----------



## neo668

I'd just go with the Seasonic. You can't go wrong with a Seasonic. After all, it's the best PSU brand. I don't think the platform is that important. Reliability is. The G2 may beat it here and there. And frankly, I don't know anything about the G2. But I haven't read a bad review of a Seasonic.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo668*
> 
> I'd just go with the Seasonic. You can't go wrong with a Seasonic. After all, it's the best PSU brand.


No its not and i am tried of everyone that make that claim


----------



## neo668

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> No its not and i am tried of everyone that make that claim


Okay. What if I said that Seasonic is one of the best PSU brands?


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo668*
> 
> Okay. What if I said that Seasonic is one of the best PSU brands?


Sure, but so is SuperFlower, the OEM for the platform used in the EVGA G2/P2 units.

I'm not really sure I could place one over the other. Seasonic is just better known in the US, mainly thanks to Corsair.


----------



## mikeaj

Going by those that usually make consumer power supplies (not mainly server units) and are still in business and also ignoring past stretches and focusing on the present, Seasonic is one of the best. At least, they're one of the ones that push performance and quality.

But if you look at say RMA rates or something like that, apparently it's not as flattering for them-granted, some large percentage due to coil whine. Some of these are definitely the usual DOA / early failures and not say fan control or coil whine, not like the latter is really all that great either. And everybody has these problems to some extent.

There aren't all _that_ many reviews of Seasonic-branded power supplies, especially those that aren't whatever is currently at the top of the line or a bit under it, but certainly there are some middling reviews for Seasonic designs sold by others, and in most cases not due to extreme cost cutting asked by their partners.


----------



## TwoCables

SeaSonic is among the best. However, only going with SeaSonic PSUs limits you quite severely. There are a TON of PSUs out there that are just as good *and better* than some SeaSonic PSUs. There's a large variety out there, and with that variety of PSUs comes *a variety of prices*. Do you want to only shop SeaSonic PSUs while ignoring other PSUs that are just as good or better but at a much lower price due to a much lower normal price or a much lower price due to a sale or something? Don't shoot yourself in the foot like that.


----------



## neo668

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> There are a TON of PSUs out there that are just as good *and better* than some SeaSonic PSUs.


I agree 100%. What I'm trying to say is that if you have a shortlist of PSUs that you are considering, and the only name in the list that you know is Seasonic then just getting the Seasonic is not that bad a decision. It may not be the best or cheapest but, at least, you know you won't be getting a lemon. Unless, of course, you like doing research. Furtermore, the price differential between a Seasonic and that of a similar class PSU is not that great either. This is my opinion only.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo668*
> 
> I agree 100%. What I'm trying to say is that if you have a shortlist of PSUs that you are considering, and the only name in the list that you know is Seasonic then just getting the Seasonic is not that bad a decision. It may not be the best or cheapest but, at least, you know you won't be getting a lemon. Unless, of course, you like doing research. Furtermore, the price differential between a Seasonic and that of a similar class PSU is not that great either. This is my opinion only.


Anyone who is in this thread is already doing the research. Anyone who's here on OCN asking is already doing the research. Fortunately for them, there are people on here who can just give you the answer and send you on your way.


----------



## neo668

I didn't mean to ruffle any feathers and am only commenting based on my own experiences and situation. I live in Hong Kong where online shopping is not necessary (due to small geographic area). Everybody just buy what is available at the shops. For me I just buy the brand, or model, I know is decent. If I had to research what is available I might have to make 1 or 2 extra trips to the shops.


----------



## mikeaj

Yes, and in HK many of the options are not brands reviewed by most sites.

Except that you should be able to get say Super Flower easily I think. Their current lineup should be fairly dependable even below Golden Green, Golden King, and Leadex.


----------



## neo668

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Except that you should be able to get say Super Flower easily I think.


Hi Mike,

The only reason I think the way I think was after I bought the SuperFlower Golden Green HX 500W. It was cheap and I really wanted to get a SuperFlower. I tried researching it before I bought it but couldn't find any reviews of it. What the heck, I thought. It is a SuperFlower after all. After I bought it I inquired about it in this thread. Only then did I learn that it was made of Crapxon caps. Not that Crapxon is that bad but it doesn't have a good reputation for sure. It was supposed to go into a 24/7 office rig. But for peace of mind I replaced it with an Antec NeoEco. I'm not saying that the Golden Green HX is bad. I really don't know. I put it in my home server which is ON 24/7. I'm going to see how long it will last.


----------



## mikeaj

There seems to be some thought that maybe Capxon isn't as bad as before. Also you won't see all that much heat in a higher-efficiency power supply running lower loads, not to mention relatively low ripple. It's an environment for mediocre caps to last a relatively long time.

Also, people don't exactly like the OST and Su'scon caps in Neo Eco either. Not like S12II is bad, but stepping down to a group-reg power supply of overall lower quality and efficiency seems like a waste.

(edit: you get similar caps and so on with the Seasonic-branded gray box OEM-type S12II-based units, not that this necessarily spells failure or anything anyhow; a lot of power supply problems are input side in any case)


----------



## neo668

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Also, people don't exactly like the OST and Su'scon caps in Neo Eco either.


But it seems that Capxon is the most famous of them all, for the wrong reasons.


----------



## mikeaj

Regardless of current quality, Fuhjyyu's got to be the most famous.









Depends on cap series, specs, batch, etc.

Well, there's a reason you can't find a lot of the worldwide distributors selling parts like these. On the other hand, you have to expect that some people in some of these companies are running parts through incubators for at least some kind of (accelerated, high-temp) reliability testing and making decisions off of that. More cap disasters can't be good for business.

I mean, people really complained about secondary-side SamXons in say first batch Corsair CX430 / 500 / 600 (the ones that weren't even 80 plus), and those seem to be largely okay after a few years, longer than their warranties, anyhow. Turned out it was actually the primary-side SamXon that was the bigger issue in terms of RMA'd units, so they changed those to something better. It's good for consumers to be skeptical, especially when dealing with subpar parts, but often I get the sense it's the ones doing the design and testing that have a better idea of what's needed.


----------



## neo668

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> . . . but often I get the sense it's the ones doing the design and testing that have a better idea of what's needed.


It is for this very reason that I'm not writing off my Golden Green HX.


----------



## TwoCables

So, I'm seriously considering replacing my HX650 with the Rosewill 450-M, and I just want to know one thing: will my old HX650's modular cables work with the 450-M? Or are the connectors physically different?


----------



## eBombzor

Your gonna run a 580 off of a 450-M? Interesting choice.

If you have the old HX650 no it will not work with the 450-M. I'm not sure if the patterns are different but it doesn't really matter bc the HX650 uses a 6-pin modular connector while the 450-M uses 8-pin.




It's hard to see the connectors on the 450-M but you can see it uses a different physical connector.


----------



## TwoCables

Damn. lol There go my permanently curved and shaped cables for cable management. lol

Anyway, yeah, my power consumption never exceeds 292-310W while gaming. I can get it to be as high as 370W if I max Furmark out to its limits. It's a huge misconception that you need a "big" PSU to power a system like mine that has one GTX 580 in it. I could go with a good 400W PSU, but I don't want to do that because I want a higher quality PSU like the 450-M.

My 292-310W power consumption is not my average power consumption either. My average sits between 55 and 115W, depending on if my computer is idling or playing a DVD.


----------



## eXXon

Recently I recommended a friend of mine to get the Antec HCP-1300 for a mining rig (3 290X) and gave him the link to this thread.
I was a little shocked when he pointed out it wasn't on the list ..........thought it was an excellent unit. What gives?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> Recently I recommended a friend of mine to get the Antec HCP-1300 for a mining rig (3 290X) and gave him the link to this thread.
> I was a little shocked when he pointed out it wasn't on the list ..........thought it was an excellent unit. What gives?


Must just be an error. The HCP Platinum's are, in my opinion, the best consumer power supplies on the market. Everything from the fan to the soldering is just perfect, which is really what you expect from Delta.

The only gripe I have is that the cables could look a bit nicer but you can easily remedy that with a bit of sleeving.


----------



## TwoCables

The list may just need to be updated. It will always be an incomplete list.


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Must just be an error. The HCP Platinum's are, in my opinion, the best consumer power supplies on the market. Everything from the fan to the soldering is just perfect, which is really what you expect from Delta.
> 
> The only gripe I have is that the cables could look a bit nicer but you can easily remedy that with a bit of sleeving.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> The list may just need to be updated. It will always be an incomplete list.


Cheers.
@Tator Tot, is it possible to add it to the list? (so I can gain some credibility with my friend lol)


----------



## Brian18741

Hey Guys,

Looking for a new PSU. I have an i5 3570k OC'd to 4.5GHz and a pair of Asus DCU II R9 290s crossfire.

I currently have an XFX Pro 750w and when using a power meter measuring draw from the wall, average the mid 600s during intensive 3D apps like Heaven or Valley. I did peak it up to 720w after 10 minutes of Furmark though.

I think i need something with a bit more grunt. I was thinking about XFX 850w XXX edition which I can pick up for about €100. I was also looking at the Corsair RM1000 which i can pick up for about €160.

What do you guys think? Or is there something else I should be looking at?

Requirements; 850w or greater. €100 - €150 although the cheaper the better without scrimping on quality. Semi Modular. Available to buy in Europe.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## shilka

Cooler Master V850

Stay away from the Corsair RM you can find better for the same money or less


----------



## Brian18741

Thanks for the reply, am looking for it as we speak!


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brian18741*
> 
> Thanks for the reply, am looking for it as we speak!


Since there is no 850 watts version sold of it you could go for either a 750 or 1000 watts Super Flower Leadex

750 watts is more then enough for two video cards even with OC

If you want to overvolt them you should be looking at 1000 watts anyway

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-013-SF
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-009-SF
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-005-SF
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-006-SF

Not sure if they ship to Ireland or not?

Edit price is in £ not euros sory about that


----------



## Brian18741

I think we're onto a winner with the V850, reviews look great and I can get it for about €150 delivered! Is there any point looking further?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brian18741*
> 
> I think we're onto a winner with the V850, reviews look great and I can get it for about €150 delivered! Is there any point looking further?


Funny they have the Leadex

http://www.hardwareversand.de/700+-+800+Watts/149593/Super+Flower+Leadex+80Plus+Gold+Netzteil+-+750+Watt.article

You dont need 850 watts for two cards unless you are going to overvolt them


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brian18741*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> Looking for a new PSU. I have an i5 3570k OC'd to 4.5GHz and a pair of Asus DCU II R9 290s crossfire.
> 
> I currently have an XFX Pro 750w and when using a power meter measuring draw from the wall, average the mid 600s during intensive 3D apps like Heaven or Valley. I did peak it up to 720w after 10 minutes of Furmark though.
> 
> I think i need something with a bit more grunt. I was thinking about XFX 850w XXX edition which I can pick up for about €100. I was also looking at the Corsair RM1000 which i can pick up for about €160.
> 
> What do you guys think? Or is there something else I should be looking at?
> 
> Requirements; 850w or greater. €100 - €150 although the cheaper the better without scrimping on quality. Semi Modular. Available to buy in Europe.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


If your peak is at 720w from the wall with 90% efficiency, that means your PSU is pushing out only around 650w, while it's designed to pump out 750w for years 24/7.

I see no reason to upgrade it, since even your peak consumption is unrealistic in real-world use.


----------



## Brian18741

So, just to be clear, even though I have a 3570k OC'd to 4.5GHz and *two* R9 290s, my XFX Pro 750w would be sufficient?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brian18741*
> 
> So, just to be clear, even though I have a 3570k OC'd to 4.5GHz and *two* R9 290s, my XFX Pro 750w would be sufficient?


Yes unless you overvolt your video cards you dont need more wattge


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brian18741*
> 
> So, just to be clear, even though I have a 3570k OC'd to 4.5GHz and *two* R9 290s, my XFX Pro 750w would be sufficient?


Yes. Unless you go crazy with the OCs on the 290s. By that I mean 1150MHz and above. Then they consume around 350w-400w each.
And real world usage will not put 100% load on the CPU (which is less than 150w at 4.5GHz) and the GPUs at the same time (unless folding, mining,...etc).
All numbers above are assumptions on my part based on what I've come across in these threads.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brian18741*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> Looking for a new PSU. I have an i5 3570k OC'd to 4.5GHz and a pair of Asus DCU II R9 290s crossfire.
> 
> I currently have an XFX Pro 750w and when using a power meter measuring draw from the wall, average the mid 600s during intensive 3D apps like Heaven or Valley. I did peak it up to 720w after 10 minutes of Furmark though.
> 
> I think i need something with a bit more grunt. I was thinking about XFX 850w XXX edition which I can pick up for about €100. I was also looking at the Corsair RM1000 which i can pick up for about €160.
> 
> What do you guys think? Or is there something else I should be looking at?
> 
> Requirements; 850w or greater. €100 - €150 although the cheaper the better without scrimping on quality. Semi Modular. Available to buy in Europe.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


If your PSU is 90% efficient while pulling 650W from the wall outlet, then that means that your computer is pulling 585W from the PSU. If your PSU is 90% efficient while pulling 720W from the wall outlet, then that means that your computer is pulling 648W from the PSU.

Your current PSU is more than enough. Don't replace it.


----------



## Brian18741

Excellent, thanks guys! Been reading a lot about PSU overloading and going out in a blaze of glory, taking out my rig with it! You've saved me €150!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brian18741*
> 
> Excellent, thanks guys! Been reading a lot about PSU overloading and going out in a blaze of glory, taking out my rig with it! You've saved me €150!


Your PSU is too good to do that. It would just harmlessly turn off.


----------



## eXXon

http://www.guru3d.com/news_story/antec_hcp_1300_platinum_psu_now_available.html

I guess it wasn't previously available globally that's why it isn't on the list.....yet.

EDIT: How would someone connect the OC link with another HCP1300?


----------



## shilka

There is a thread for stuff like that

http://www.overclock.net/t/1397795/psu-news-thread


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> There is a thread for stuff like that
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1397795/psu-news-thread


Last edited 8 months ago and the HCP 1300 is not on your list either









Found it







my bad.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> Last edited 8 months ago and the HCP 1300 is not on your list either


Its a news thread there are 16 pages with news last i posted was 2 days ago

And what list?


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Its a new thread there are 16 pages with news last i posted was 2 days ago
> 
> And what list?


NVM, I thought the OP contained updated news and list of new PSUs.
I'll go through the thread now. Cheers for doing it.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> NVM, I thought the OP contained updated news and list of new PSUs.
> I'll go through the thread now. Cheers for doing it.


If i did that the first post would be a mile long


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> If i did that the first post would be a mile long


Yeah I figured that, I just saw all the spoilers & got too excited.....


----------



## wigger

Alright guys, I need your help here..
I'm building two 4p folding rigs, consisting of a H8QGI+-F mobo with 4x6174, and a MBD-H8QM3-2+ mobo with 4x8439.
These are going to run 24/7, with possibly a mild OC if the chips are stable, so efficiency is key.
I have been looking at the AX1200i, but I think the price is too steep, so I thought these might do just fine?
Coolermaster Silent Pro Hybrid 1050W ($300), XFX Black edition 1250 ($330)..

Or would you recommend something else?

Edit: Typo...


----------



## mikeaj

Usually when there's a typo I can still guess at what's being asked, but I have no idea what a 6174 or 8439 might be.

Also, what country / store? Don't assume that what's more expensive in one country is the same as in another. Those look too high to be USD or CAD. Even too much for AUD? Or price converted (please don't do that)?


----------



## wigger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Usually when there's a typo I can still guess at what's being asked, but I have no idea what a 6174 or 8439 might be.
> 
> Also, what country / store? Don't assume that what's more expensive in one country is the same as in another. Those look too high to be USD or CAD. Even too much for AUD? Or price converted (please don't do that)?


Amd opteron 6174 and 8439 CPU's..
Live in Norway, and those are the lowest prices available..

(Why not convert it to USD? Would you rather have it in NOK? Would that really tell you anything?)


----------



## mikeaj

Oh, sorry, the Opterons. I should've checked the motherboard part numbers and figured from that. (I was doubly confused by the wattage ranges and assumed that had to mean GPUs, though 4p of course means processors.)

As for converting to USD, that just creates problems as some careless readers (me sometimes) will think of US prices and get confused. The price when converted doesn't give any extra info that the price in NOK doesn't also provide, and it's potentially misleading. Also, doing the conversion means that somebody will have to convert back in order to compare to prices of products actually available. I guess it's not as much an issue if you're only looking at those three power supplies, but likely a better pick is something else altogether anyway.

Anyway, the wattage is way more than you need. The current revision of XFX Pro/Black 850W uses Seasonic KM3 (which is borderline platinum on the gold-rated models) and has two EPS12V connectors. Those should be plenty, and they're cheaper than you were looking at before and definitely better than the Silent Pro Hybrid and newer than the Black Edition 1250W.
https://www.komplett.no/xfx-proseries-black-edition-850w-psu/780495

edit: if you really get mild OCs on the 8439s and want even more capacity for those or even the 6174s, Cooler Master V1000 is mostly the same thing with a better fan and higher capacity.


----------



## wigger

Don't worry, I should have been more specific









Snap, didn't know there were two versions of the XFX black series, it was a XFX Pro/Black 1250w I meant, sorry for the confusion...

Anyways, since this will be running full load 100% 24/7, efficiency is really important, don't want a heart-attack when I get my powerbills...









But I checked the power req over at eXtreme Outervision's PSU calc, and it recommends 955W on the 8439's, and 800W on the 6174's, before any OC, and especially the the 6174's get really powerhungry under OC'ing


----------



## psyclum

the REAL PSU calc if you are mining


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> the REAL PSU calc if you are mining


Yeah, well you still have to factor in efficiency and you also have to know that this thing isn't absolutely 100% accurate. I don't remember what the explanation is though.


----------



## wigger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> the REAL PSU calc if you are mining


AAnnnd don't forget you first have to have the rig running before you can use this, which requires a PSU, which I'm trying to find the best alternative for








However, I think I will skip the OC'ing for now, as it is quite the ordeal apparently, so that's off the table.
Any suggestions for a PSU?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by ********
> 
> AAnnnd don't forget you first have to have the rig running before you can use this, which requires a PSU, which I'm trying to find the best alternative for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, I think I will skip the OC'ing for now, as it is quite the ordeal apparently, so that's off the table.
> Any suggestions for a PSU?


Depends on what you need to power what you can find and what you can spend

Am going to bed now have been up for almost 24 hours stright

Will be back later after i have gotten some sleep


----------



## wigger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Depends on what you need to power what you can find and what you can spend
> 
> Am going to bed now have been up for almost 24 hours stright
> 
> Will be back later after i have gotten some sleep


See page 365..

Sleep tight







Wish I could do the same


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by ********
> 
> See page 365..
> 
> Sleep tight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish I could do the same


Take some Melatonin at bedtime for about a week to kind of reprogram yourself.


----------



## wigger

Oh if I could ever get the chance to be even near a bed, that would be nice








If I'm lucky I can sleep every three days or so (5min naps in upright position not included)


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by ********
> 
> See page 365..
> 
> Sleep tight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish I could do the same


H8QGI+-F mobo with 4x6174

6174 = 115w TDP x 4 = 460w. + 100w overhead for "other" stuff like RAM/mobo etc... since this is a server rig, you have to add up all the fans individually cuz server fans use a good amount of juice.

MBD-H8QM3-2+ mobo with 4x8439

8439 = 137w TDP x 4 = 548w + 100w overhead for "other" stuff etc... same applies to fans you are using

so... essentially you need a 600w PSU for the smaller rig and a 700w PSU for the bigger rig. power of the fans can be shared between the PSU's depending on how you have them set up (assuming open bench style? )


----------



## wigger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> H8QGI+-F mobo with 4x6174
> 
> 6174 = 115w TDP x 4 = 460w. + 100w overhead for "other" stuff like RAM/mobo etc... since this is a server rig, you have to add up all the fans individually cuz server fans use a good amount of juice.
> 
> MBD-H8QM3-2+ mobo with 4x8439
> 
> 8439 = 137w TDP x 4 = 548w + 100w overhead for "other" stuff etc... same applies to fans you are using
> 
> so... essentially you need a 600w PSU for the smaller rig and a 700w PSU for the bigger rig. power of the fans can be shared between the PSU's depending on how you have them set up (assuming open bench style? )


Cpu cooling will be taken care of by CM 212 Evo, so it's not that bad really, and possibly 2xCorsair AF140 each.
Would 850W be recommended, considering peak efficiency due to load?

Not sure how I will set them up, in the beginning they will sit on my desk, but hopefully I will get a server rack for cheap









Edit: Maybe one of these?
Corsair AX860
Cooler Master V850


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by ********
> 
> Oh if I could ever get the chance to be even near a bed, that would be nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I'm lucky I can sleep every three days or so (5min naps in upright position not included)


Not to go too far off topic, but wth, are you in the military or something?


----------



## wigger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Not to go too far off topic, but wth, are you in the military or something?


Close








Nah, overworked ships electrician on a Norwegian supply vessel in the north sea, it's usually not like this, but this month everything on board decided to quit on me








Fires, leaks, burnt motors etc etc








Can't really sleep when the ship is about to sink


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by ********
> 
> Close
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, overworked ships electrician on a Norwegian supply vessel in the north sea, it's usually not like this, but this month everything on board decided to quit on me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fires, leaks, burnt motors etc etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't really sleep when the ship is about to sink


Oh man. Bro hug dude. Seriously. That sucks.


----------



## wigger

Yeah, no fun..
But thankfully, the crewchange came a day early, so I'm now enjoying a beer, and don't have to worry for a month, and with any luck, I will have a more normal trip next time


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by ********
> 
> Yeah, no fun..
> But thankfully, the crewchange came a day early, so I'm now enjoying a beer, and don't have to worry for a month, and with any luck, I will have a more normal trip next time


Oh wow. Sweet.


----------



## Smanci

Okay... I was looking for a short ATX PSU here a while ago and got some great replies but since haven't got my VX550 sold yet and having upgraded to the 750Ti, I now find myself looking for a quiet, high-quality, max. 400W (maybe SFX?) unit. 300W would be optimal. You guys have any suggestions?
My rig is now pulling less than 140 watts (111W/82% eff.) from the wall in Battlefield 4. Do you think a picopsu could easily handle that kind of load?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> Okay... I was looking for a short ATX PSU here a while ago and got some great replies but since haven't got my VX550 sold yet and having upgraded to the 750Ti, I now find myself looking for a quiet, high-quality, max. 400W (maybe SFX?) unit. 300W would be optimal. You guys have any suggestions?
> My rig is now pulling less than 140 watts (111W/82% eff.) from the wall in Battlefield 4. Do you think a picopsu could easily handle that kind of load?


Seasonic G 360 watts


----------



## Smanci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Seasonic G 360 watts


It's great but costs as much (or more) as a quality 450-watt modular one








Silverstone of course has their semi-passive 300W SFX unit which is darn near perfect, but I'm not too happy with the internals.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> It's great but costs as much (or more) as a quality 450-watt modular one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstone of course has their semi-passive 300W SFX unit which is darn near perfect, but I'm not too happy with the internals.


Semi modular Cooler Master V450S or XFX Core Edition 450 watts then


----------



## mikeaj

One of the PicoPSUs could handle that, but you would need a high-efficiency power brick with that to get the DC input. The XFX isn't modular. I would hope for the Cooler Master V semi-modular.


----------



## Perturabo

*shilka*,
Can you recommend wattage & brand of PSU for my computer?

I will not overclock anything in this PC. But small reserve in power willl be needed in case if i want to add a cooler or a sound card / tuner.

CPU: i7-4770K
GPU: MSI PCI-Ex GeForce GTX 770 OC 2GB DDR5
Motherboard: MSI Z87-G45 GAMING
Memory: G.Skill DDR3-2133 16gb (4gb each module x4)
HDD: 1.0TB WD Black
SSD: 128GB Plextor/Samsung/Intel (dont know brand yet, but i think its no metter for overall pictute)
Water: Corsair H105
Coolers: x6 in case (add x2 more later)


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Perturabo*
> 
> *shilka*,
> Can you recommend wattage & brand of PSU for my computer?
> 
> I will not overclock anything in this PC. But small reserve in power willl be needed in case if i want to add a cooler or a sound card / tuner.
> 
> CPU: i7-4770K
> GPU: MSI PCI-Ex GeForce GTX 770 OC 2GB DDR5
> Motherboard: MSI Z87-G45 GAMING
> Memory: G.Skill DDR3-2133 16gb (4gb each module x4)
> HDD: 1.0TB WD Black
> SSD: 128GB Plextor/Samsung/Intel (dont know brand yet, but i think its no metter for overall pictute)
> Water: Corsair H105
> Coolers: x6 in case (add x2 more later)


I know that I'm not shilka, but I can help.

Since you're not overclocking (I have no idea why with the money that you spent on these parts like the CPU, motherboard and Corsair H105, but to each their own), your power consumption while gaming will peak at roughly 325W. Therefore, any good quality-made 450W PSU would be more than enough for you, even with the small upgrades that you mentioned.

Where can you order from and how much can you spend?


----------



## Perturabo

*TwoCables*
Thanks







Quote:


> (I have no idea why with the money that you spent on these parts like the CPU, motherboard and Corsair H105, but to each their own)


I dont know how to do this right







And usually when i want learn how to OC my PC its changed already. May be this time ill OC a bit







And if i want OC ill need more then 450W ?
Quote:


> Where can you order from and how much can you spend?


http://www.amazon.de/
computeruniverse.net

up to +-80$? or not it will be enough for a good PSU?

And one more note, I want to buy a UPS and it would be great if the PSU worked well with it (UPS I still choose).


----------



## shilka

If money is not a problem how about this?

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Super-Flower-Golden-Silent-80Plus-Platinum-Fanless-Netzteil-500-Watt::25291.html

You said 80$ thats about 60 euros right?

Then this one

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Super-Flower-Golden-Green-HX-80Plus-Gold-Netzteil-450-Watt::25297.html

Or XFX Core Edition from Amazon which is even cheaper


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Perturabo*
> 
> *TwoCables*
> Thanks


You're quite welcome!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Perturabo*
> 
> *TwoCables*
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know how to do this right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And usually when i want learn how to OC my PC its changed already. May be this time ill OC a bit


Oh hey yeah, that's wise thinking: you won't have to do anything later on if you decide to overclock! Nice. So it's like, you're all prepared just in case. hehe 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Perturabo*
> 
> And if i want OC ill need more then 450W ?


Actually, you'll still have plenty of power with a good quality-made 450W PSU if you want to overclock, just as long as you don't increase the GTX 770's voltage at all. I'm not saying that you can't increase its voltage a little bit, but once you do it, you kinda get the itch to keep going higher and higher and higher and higher - even if you don't need to! lol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Perturabo*
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/
> computeruniverse.net
> 
> up to +-80$? or not it will be enough for a good PSU?


How much in your currency though?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Perturabo*
> 
> And one more note, I want to buy a UPS and it would be great if the PSU worked well with it (UPS I still choose).


Oh, good idea - especially if power outages are not exactly a rare thing where you live. I'm nowhere near being an expert on UPSs, but I'm sure that if you were to get a quality-made unit that can supply like say a minimum of 600 to 700W, then it should last you a long time. I mean, I think there's someone on here who knows a lot about UPSs and I think that they said these things slowly lose their actual capacity over time. I can't remember who that person is, but I guess it makes sense because the capacity is all in the rechargeable batteries, and we all know that rechargeable batteries don't last forever, slowly degrading over time. Of course, I'd assume that the batteries in a good UPS should last a good long time, but still.


----------



## benjamen50

Thank god I finally ordered a proper power supply. I've been using a generic one my whole life.
My new Power Supply: *The Cooler Master V700.*


----------



## Geran

Would the Silverstone ST45SF-G be able to handle an overclock/overvolt R9 290 and overclock 4670K (all watercooled)?

I'm asking because I want to use this case (http://www.ncases.com/) but it only accepts SFX power supplies?


----------



## TwoCables

You won't be able to overvolt the 290 with that PSU. :/


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> You won't be able to overvolt the 290 with that PSU. :/


This


----------



## Geran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> You won't be able to overvolt the 290 with that PSU. :/


Hmm...I think he'll be okay with that. Thanks guys appreciate it


----------



## Brian18741

If it's all watercooled surely he'll be overvolting and overclocking the bejeebus out of the system?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brian18741*
> 
> If it's all watercooled surely he'll be overvolting and overclocking the bejeebus out of the system?


Some people do it just for the looks and for the silence.


----------



## Geran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brian18741*
> 
> If it's all watercooled surely he'll be overvolting and overclocking the bejeebus out of the system?


You'd be right if I had the PSU to handle it. I'll probably push it to it's limit and back it off by 10-15% just to be safe.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Some people do it just for the looks and for the silence.


You're correct except in my case it is due to to his location and my soon to be location (Phoenix, AZ). The GF soon to be wife said any new computer needs to be as silent as possible in the new house too.


----------



## benjamen50

I took a similar route to a silent computer, I ended up buying gelid fans + fan controller to have a silent PC. It costs around 100$ just for the fans..


----------



## IMKR

how important are the differences in the PSU in their respective section?

like for instance, for a 800-899w area, or a 500-599w area,
can we just choose the cheapest priced PSU from that respective list?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IMKR*
> 
> how important are the differences in the PSU in their respective section?
> 
> like for instance, for a 800-899w area, or a 500-599w area,
> can we just choose the cheapest priced PSU from that respective list?


It can depend on your usage plans and what components you have (it can dictate the importance of the quality of the unit). What will you be doing with your computer and what will or does it consist of? Or, is it your "First Build" linked in your signature?


----------



## IMKR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> It can depend on your usage plans and what components you have (it can dictate the importance of the quality of the unit). What will you be doing with your computer and what will or does it consist of? Or, is it your "First Build" linked in your signature?


i just meant like for example.

in this list


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



500-599w

AeroCool GT-500SG
Antec Basiq VP550P
Antec EarthWatts EA-500D Green
Antec EarthWatts EA-500 Green
Antec EarthWatts EA-550 Platinum
Antec HCG & HCG M 520W
Antec Neo Eco 520 & 520C
Antec TP-550G
Antec TPN 550W
BeQuiet! Dark Power Pro P10 550W
BeQuiet! Efficient Power F1 500W
BeQuiet! Pure Power CM L8 530W
BeQuiet! Straight Power E9 500W
BeQuier! Straight Power CM E9 580W
Chietec SMART Series GPS-500C (for review see the Kingwin Stryker Fanless 500W)
Cooler Master Silent Pro Gold 550W
Cooler Master Silent Pro Platinum 550W

Cougar SX 550W
Cougar SE 560W

Enermax Platimax 500W
Enermax Revo87+ 550W
Enermax Triathlor 550W
Enermax Triathlor FC 550W
Fractal Design Tesla R2 500W
FSP Aurum 500W
FSP Aurum CM 550W
FSP Aurum Xilenser 500W
InWin GreenMe 550W
Jou Jye BitWin 520W
Kingwin Absolute Platinum 550W
Kingwin Lazer Platinum 550W
Kingwin Stryker Fanless 500W (review)

Nexus NX-5000 530W
Nexus RX-5300 530W
NZXT Hale90 550W
OCZ ZS 550W
OCZ ZT 550W
PCP&C Silencer MKIII 500W
Rosewill Capstone & Capstone Modular 550W
Rosewill Fortress 550W (review)
Rosewill Hive 550W
Rosewill SilentNight 500W (review)
Rosewill Tachyon 550W
Seasonic M12IIB & S12IIB 520W
Seasonic G-550 (review)
Seasonic Platinum 520 (review)

Sentey Platinum 550W
Sentey Solid Power SS 550W
Silentmaxx Fanless II 500W
Silverstone Strider Gold 550W
SPI Magna Platinum 500W
Super Flower Golden Green 500W
Super Flower Golden Green Pro 500W & 550W
Super Flower Golden King 550W
Super Flower Golden King Pro 500W
Super Flower Golden Silent 500W

Thermaltake Toughpower XT 575W
Thermaltake Toughpower TP-550P
Vantec Voltra 550W
XFX Core Edition 550W
Zalman GoldRock ZM550-XG



if i need a 500 - 599w psu, is it okay to just pick out the cheapest priced one at the time out of that list?

or in this list


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



900-999w

Antec HCG 900W

Cougar GX & GXv2 900W
Enermax Modu87+ 900W

Huntkey X7 900W
InWin Glaciar 900W

PCP&C Silencer 910W
Super Flower Golden Green 900W



if i need a PSU in that watts range, is it okay to just pick the cheapest priced one at the time?


----------



## Brian18741

I certainly wouldn't go for the cheapest one I could find. Pick one and look up reviews, Jonny Guru reviews if possible, and see what he says! Personally, and I'll be the first person to say I'm a novice when it comes to PSUs, but I would look at brands like Seasonic, Corsiar, EVGA, XFX and find something in my price range. I would then look for a review on jonnyguru.com and work from there.


----------



## Nicnivian

I remember in my early days, I didn't heed the warnings of buying quility power supplies.

I was young and reckless! Money went into bigger GPU's! MORE RAM! FASTER CPU'S!!! Pffftttt! Power supply! I scoff at you!

But one fateful day, mid game... I had an ear ringingly loud BOOM from my PSU. -_-
Since that day, I buy better than what I need to last me for years. And on that note; I can chime in on the Seasonic 1000W Platinum as a great bit of kit.


----------



## IMKR

im not saying some random PSU, but a PSU thats in the list of OP.

is it safe for example, if you need a 550w PSU.
to choose the cheapest 550w PSU from the list on OP?

(since these are all already recommended as high quality)

is there any reason to go for PSU x over PSU y,

even tho x and y are on the list of OP?


----------



## Brian18741

I don't know enough about them all tbh.

I would possibly suggest power requirements and budget to these guys here and ask them for a couple of recommendations and look at reviews from there! i.e., best 550w PSU for ~ $80 etc.


----------



## shilka

You get what you pay for so dont pick the cheapest

On the other hand dont pick the one with the highest priced either some of the units on the list are way overpriced like pretty much all the Corsair units


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IMKR*
> 
> i just meant like for example.
> 
> in this list
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 500-599w
> 
> AeroCool GT-500SG
> Antec Basiq VP550P
> Antec EarthWatts EA-500D Green
> Antec EarthWatts EA-500 Green
> Antec EarthWatts EA-550 Platinum
> Antec HCG & HCG M 520W
> Antec Neo Eco 520 & 520C
> Antec TP-550G
> Antec TPN 550W
> BeQuiet! Dark Power Pro P10 550W
> BeQuiet! Efficient Power F1 500W
> BeQuiet! Pure Power CM L8 530W
> BeQuiet! Straight Power E9 500W
> BeQuier! Straight Power CM E9 580W
> Chietec SMART Series GPS-500C (for review see the Kingwin Stryker Fanless 500W)
> Cooler Master Silent Pro Gold 550W
> Cooler Master Silent Pro Platinum 550W
> 
> Cougar SX 550W
> Cougar SE 560W
> 
> Enermax Platimax 500W
> Enermax Revo87+ 550W
> Enermax Triathlor 550W
> Enermax Triathlor FC 550W
> Fractal Design Tesla R2 500W
> FSP Aurum 500W
> FSP Aurum CM 550W
> FSP Aurum Xilenser 500W
> InWin GreenMe 550W
> Jou Jye BitWin 520W
> Kingwin Absolute Platinum 550W
> Kingwin Lazer Platinum 550W
> Kingwin Stryker Fanless 500W (review)
> 
> Nexus NX-5000 530W
> Nexus RX-5300 530W
> NZXT Hale90 550W
> OCZ ZS 550W
> OCZ ZT 550W
> PCP&C Silencer MKIII 500W
> Rosewill Capstone & Capstone Modular 550W
> Rosewill Fortress 550W (review)
> Rosewill Hive 550W
> Rosewill SilentNight 500W (review)
> Rosewill Tachyon 550W
> Seasonic M12IIB & S12IIB 520W
> Seasonic G-550 (review)
> Seasonic Platinum 520 (review)
> 
> Sentey Platinum 550W
> Sentey Solid Power SS 550W
> Silentmaxx Fanless II 500W
> Silverstone Strider Gold 550W
> SPI Magna Platinum 500W
> Super Flower Golden Green 500W
> Super Flower Golden Green Pro 500W & 550W
> Super Flower Golden King 550W
> Super Flower Golden King Pro 500W
> Super Flower Golden Silent 500W
> 
> Thermaltake Toughpower XT 575W
> Thermaltake Toughpower TP-550P
> Vantec Voltra 550W
> XFX Core Edition 550W
> Zalman GoldRock ZM550-XG
> 
> 
> 
> if i need a 500 - 599w psu, is it okay to just pick out the cheapest priced one at the time out of that list?
> 
> or in this list
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 900-999w
> 
> Antec HCG 900W
> 
> Cougar GX & GXv2 900W
> Enermax Modu87+ 900W
> 
> Huntkey X7 900W
> InWin Glaciar 900W
> 
> PCP&C Silencer 910W
> Super Flower Golden Green 900W
> 
> 
> 
> if i need a PSU in that watts range, is it okay to just pick the cheapest priced one at the time?


I understood you. So again:

It can depend on your usage plans and what components you have (it can dictate the importance of the quality of the unit). So, two questions to answer are, What will you be doing with your computer and What will or does it consist of? Will you be overclocking? If so, then what kind of overclocking will you be doing? Some builds are just fine with the cheapest recommendable PSU while others are better off with one of the best recommended PSUs. So, again: it depends.


----------



## IMKR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I understood you. So again:
> 
> It can depend on your usage plans and what components you have (it can dictate the importance of the quality of the unit). So, two questions to answer are, What will you be doing with your computer and What will or does it consist of? Will you be overclocking? If so, then what kind of overclocking will you be doing? Some builds are just fine with the cheapest recommendable PSU while others are better off with one of the best recommended PSUs. So, again: it depends.


ahh okay i see.
can you give me some examples? only thing i can think of is, "if your going to OC, get a bigger PSU"

and another thing is, (from reading info about single and multi rail PSU) if you need a PSU thats 1000w or higher, ur better off getting a multi rail, since it has a better protection system.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IMKR*
> 
> ahh okay i see.
> can you give me some examples? only thing i can think of is, "if your going to OC, get a bigger PSU"
> 
> and another thing is, (from reading info about single and multi rail PSU) if you need a PSU thats 1000w or higher, ur better off getting a multi rail, since it has a better protection system.


No, no, no. The quality of the PSU is what I'm talking about, not the capacity. If you're going to do heavy overclocking and lots of gaming, then you don't want to just get the cheapest recommended PSU. However, if you're building a simple HTPC that will not be overclocked, then yeah, get the cheapest recommended PSU.

I don't know single rail vs. multi-rail by heart, but are you referring to this [playfully written] article?

http://www.overclock.net/t/761202/single-rail-vs-multi-rail-explained


----------



## IMKR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> No, no, no. *The quality of the PSU is what I'm talking abou*t, not the capacity. If you're going to do heavy overclocking and lots of gaming, then you don't want to just get the cheapest recommended PSU. However, if you're building a simple HTPC that will not be overclocked, then yeah, get the cheapest recommended PSU.
> 
> I don't know single rail vs. multi-rail by heart, but are you referring to this [playfully written] article?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/761202/single-rail-vs-multi-rail-explained


yup that article..
also, for the bolded part, arent all the PSU's listed here "quality PSU" ??

I was assuming they were all high quality grade power supplies, which is why i thought its safe to just choose the cheapest priced one at the time of buying a PSU.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IMKR*
> 
> yup that article..
> also, for the bolded part, arent all the PSU's listed here "quality PSU" ??
> 
> I was assuming they were all high quality grade power supplies, which is why i thought its safe to just choose the cheapest priced one at the time of buying a PSU.


No, they're not all the same level of quality. Some are very high-end and others are just good enough to be recommended. The list would be quite short in comparison if they were to have only the high-end PSUs on it.


----------



## IMKR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> No, they're not all the same level of quality. Some are very high-end and others are just good enough to be recommended. The list would be quite short in comparison if they were to have only the high-end PSUs on it.


okay, this makes sense. i guess this was the answer i was looking for w/o knowing it









i just assumed that there were all the very least, "great" instead of borderline "good enough to make the list"

EDIT: i just got bored of always recommending the same PSU over and over and over again lol


----------



## psyclum

do keep in mind that "good enough to make the list" is still a good quality PSU since this is an OCN list







we don't let people buy junk around here









in reality the PSU that can make the list here is already far better then anything you'd likely put your system through. yes there are REALLY high quality PSU's, but the difference is negligible unless you are going extreme with pushing your rig. the PSU that makes the list here are one's that are good enough to safely use for overclocking purposes. electronically speaking the higher quality PSU's will offer tighter tolerances in voltage regulation, but the cheaper recommended units can also get the job done w/o harming/adversely affecting your system in any way. it simply wouldn't make the cut otherwise.


----------



## IMKR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> *do keep in mind that "good enough to make the list" is still a good quality PSU since this is an OCN list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we don't let people buy junk around here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> in reality the PSU that can make the list here is already far better then anything you'd likely put your system through. yes there are REALLY high quality PSU's, but the difference is negligible unless you are going extreme with pushing your rig. the PSU that makes the list here are one's that are good enough to safely use for overclocking purposes. electronically speaking the higher quality PSU's will offer tighter tolerances in voltage regulation, but the cheaper recommended units can also get the job done w/o harming/adversely affecting your system in any way. it simply wouldn't make the cut otherwise.


please, of course i know that







, i trust OCN with my own life









my whole purpose of my questions regarding the PSU's was because i would always recommend a rosewill capstone and i got bored of saying the same PSU over and over again lol.

I just see so many people with first builds going with a
corsair CX or corsair RM series


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IMKR*
> 
> okay, this makes sense. i guess this was the answer i was looking for w/o knowing it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just assumed that there were all the very least, "great" instead of borderline "good enough to make the list"
> 
> EDIT: i just got bored of always recommending the same PSU over and over and over again lol


Some are the best of the best, and some are the worst of the best. Then, of course, there's everything in between. Regardless of your choice, always ask first to see if you're making a good decision.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> do keep in mind that "good enough to make the list" is still a good quality PSU since this is an OCN list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we don't let people buy junk around here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in reality the PSU that can make the list here is already far better then anything you'd likely put your system through. yes there are REALLY high quality PSU's, but the difference is negligible unless you are going extreme with pushing your rig. the PSU that makes the list here are one's that are good enough to safely use for overclocking purposes. electronically speaking the higher quality PSU's will offer tighter tolerances in voltage regulation, but the cheaper recommended units can also get the job done w/o harming/adversely affecting your system in any way. it simply wouldn't make the cut otherwise.


The kind of overclocking and the kind of use that the computer gets still dictates the quality of the PSU.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IMKR*
> 
> please, of course i know that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , i trust OCN with my own life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my whole purpose of my questions regarding the PSU's was because i would always recommend a rosewill capstone and i got bored of saying the same PSU over and over again lol.
> 
> I just see so many people with first builds going with a
> corsair CX or corsair RM series


At the risk of sounding rude, if you only know of one PSU to recommend, then don't waste your time because there are over a dozen other people on here who can create a list of 15-20 PSUs very easily for almost any build.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IMKR*
> 
> I just see so many people with first builds going with a
> corsair CX or corsair RM series


Because they have zero idea what they are doing


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Because they have zero idea what they are doing


And because everyone blindly recommends Corsair.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> And because everyone blindly recommends Corsair.


Which is the same thing


----------



## IMKR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Because they have zero idea what they are doing


yeah i dont get how always the new builders end up using those PSU's.

i hear the CX series is good enough for a basic gaming build tho? (no oc, or anything)


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IMKR*
> 
> yeah i dont get how always the new builders end up using those PSU's.
> 
> i hear the CX series is good enough for a basic gaming build tho? (no oc, or anything)


Its god for basic machines but mid or higher end machine is something it not be used for


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IMKR*
> 
> yeah i dont get how always the new builders end up using those PSU's.
> 
> i hear the CX series is good enough for a basic gaming build tho? (no oc, or anything)


Because again, everyone on the planet only knows two brands: SeaSonic and Corsair. Guess which one gets recommended the most. If you guessed Corsair, then you win a cookie. lol 

That's not the worst of it though: 99% of the people recommending Corsair don't know which PSUs from their lineup to recommend and which ones NOT to recommend. They just go, "Get a Corsair PSU and you'll be all set" or something like that. There was once a time when this was true because a few years ago, the only PSUs that Corsair had were good ones. A person could just get any Corsair PSU and then they really would be all set. That's not true today.


----------



## T1Cybernetic

The time has come







My ageing Silverstone Zeus ST56ZF 560W has started to shut down randomly after 5+ years of good service and I need a replacement!

Budget = £100 Maximum.

I need something to power this lot.

AMD Piledriver FX-8 Eight Core 8350
Asus Sabertooth 990FX Rev1
x1 Sapphire HD 7850 2048MB
x4 Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1TB
G.Skill Ripjaw 4GB (2x2GB) - Yes I need some more








LiteOn IHAS624 - Razer Mouse - Merc Stealth Keyboard

Water cooled CPU, 3x 120mm Fans on the radiator. 4x 80mm case fans







That's about all I can think of, What would be the PSU of choice...


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T1Cybernetic*
> 
> The time has come
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My ageing Silverstone Zeus ST56ZF 560W has started to shut down randomly after 5+ years of good service and I need a replacement!
> 
> Budget = £100 Maximum.
> 
> I need something to power this lot.
> 
> AMD Piledriver FX-8 Eight Core 8350
> Asus Sabertooth 990FX Rev1
> x1 Sapphire HD 7850 2048MB
> x4 Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1TB
> G.Skill Ripjaw 4GB (2x2GB) - Yes I need some more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LiteOn IHAS624 - Razer Mouse - Merc Stealth Keyboard
> 
> Water cooled CPU, 3x 120mm Fans on the radiator. 4x 80mm case fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's about all I can think of, What would be the PSU of choice...


What stores can you order from?

Do you have upgrade plans?

Do you know if you will ever overclock and also overvolt your future video card(s)?


----------



## T1Cybernetic

Ah I am in the UK







so pretty much lots to choose from Overclockers /aria /scan/ novatech etc etc.

Sad to say that I won't be overclocking or anything like that for the near future and I have no plans for upgrading yet! I just simply need to replace this dying power supply for the time being!


----------



## TwoCables

Wow. £34.14 inc. VAT for this:

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/450w-xfx-pro-core-edition-p1-450s-x2b9-85-eff-80-plus-bronze-sli-crossfire-eps-12v-fan-atx-v231-psu

It's the 450W XFX Pro Series Core Edition. Nice. I think we're done here.


----------



## shilka

9.9 out of 10 daaaaammmm

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=374

Know its a bit late but did not have the chance to read it before now

That one and the others have been added to the first page of the Antec thread


----------



## PsyM4n

Well, it IS a Delta. Few can reach so close to perfection as them... maybe Flextronics.


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> 9.9 out of 10 daaaaammmm
> 
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=374
> 
> Know its a bit late but did not have the chance to read it before now
> 
> *That one and the others have been added to the first page*


Still can't see the HCP1300 in the 1st page.......


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> Still can't see the HCP1300 in the 1st page.......


In the Antec thread


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> In the Antec thread


Ahh, gotcha


----------



## Klocek001

What card can I use with XFX 450W (34A/408W) ? I've got a 4.8 GHz core i5 2500k and 4gb ddr3 and a 1tb seagate . I am currentyly using an overclocked 7870, but I'd like to sell it and upgrade soon. Is it true that new generation R9 cards like 280X or 290 (that's actually the one I'd like to get, the r9 290 without the X) are much more energy efficient than e.g. gtx 770 or gtx 780? In know the manufacturer says that it needs 600w , but I read that it requires 33A in single card mode. I'm not planning a huuuge OC nor any dual card configuration. Your help would be much appreciated, especially from those who had experience with XFX 450.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> What card can I use with XFX 450W (34A/408W) ? I've got a 4.8 GHz core i5 2500k and 4gb ddr3 and a 1tb seagate . I am currentyly using an overclocked 7870, but I'd like to sell it and upgrade soon. Is it true that new generation R9 cards like 280X or 290 (that's actually the one I'd like to get, the r9 290 without the X) are much more energy efficient than e.g. gtx 770 or gtx 780? In know the manufacturer says that it needs 600w , but I read that it requires 33A in single card mode. I'm not planning a huuuge OC nor any dual card configuration. Your help would be much appreciated, especially from those who had experience with XFX 450.


It does not actually requires 600 watts what they are talking is you should have a PSU that can do up to 600 watts or in other words a peak rated PSU

A continuously PSU can do its rated wattage 24/7

And you could run a bigger video card but you would be pushing it a bit if you move to a 550 watts PSU you can have pretty much ant video card you want


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> And you could run a bigger video card but you would be pushing it a bit


You mean there could be some instability issues with 280x or 290 on this PSU...


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> What card can I use with XFX 450W (34A/408W) ? I've got a 4.8 GHz core i5 2500k and 4gb ddr3 and a 1tb seagate . I am currentyly using an overclocked 7870, but I'd like to sell it and upgrade soon. Is it true that new generation R9 cards like 280X or 290 (that's actually the one I'd like to get, the r9 290 without the X) are much more energy efficient than e.g. gtx 770 or gtx 780? In know the manufacturer says that it needs 600w , but I read that it requires 33A in single card mode. I'm not planning a huuuge OC nor any dual card configuration. Your help would be much appreciated, especially from those who had experience with XFX 450.


33A of 12V power is 396W. 34A is 408W. So, yeah, the 450W XFX PSU has more than enough power. The "600W" refers to peak-rated PSUs, and the typical +12V capacity of such a PSU is about 32-33A (384 - 396W).


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> You mean there could be some instability issues with 280x or 290 on this PSU...


If the PSU cant take the load it will shut off


----------



## TwoCables

harmlessly, too.


----------



## Le_Loup

Things i'm swapping in sig rig,

i7 920, to i5 4670k

24gb ddr3 to 16gb (6 to 4 banks).

2x 6870's to Single GTX 760

Gigabyte X58-USB3 to MSI Z87-GD65

All drives are same, case, fans, watercooling for cpu (still have the 1150 mounts), etc.

PSU is the question:

With it being 3-4 years old, no replacements. It has been a steady beast of awesome.

Will it still hold up to the new power req's (pro/con differences) of what i'm swapping, and is it reliably solid still?

Regards,

- Le_Loup


----------



## shilka

A decent 450 watts could power your new system and a 550 watts could leave you room for pretty much any video card

And the TR-2 RX is not really great no but its not super crapy other then it cant do its rated wattage its not a Diablotek PSU that will blow up, but i will recommend getting something decent or good to replace it


----------



## MrSharkington

Hey guys, just clarifying than an Antec Truepower Classic 550w would power an overclocked R9 290 fine with the rest of my system? Thanks


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSharkington*
> 
> Hey guys, just clarifying than an Antec Truepower Classic 550w would power an overclocked R9 290 fine with the rest of my system? Thanks


Yup, you should be fine. That's a solid Seasonic unit.

As long as you don't go crazy on the overvolting.


----------



## TwoCables

Yeah, that's *plenty* of power if the 290's voltages are kept at stock.


----------



## MrSharkington

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Yup, you should be fine. That's a solid Seasonic unit.
> 
> As long as you don't go crazy on the overvolting.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Yeah, that's *plenty* of power if the 290's voltages are kept at stock.


Thanks guys, so a mild overclock without touching the voltage will be okay still?


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSharkington*
> 
> Thanks guys, so a mild overclock without touching the voltage will be okay still?


Yes.


----------



## TwoCables

Absolutely.


----------



## MrSharkington

Awesome, thanks for your help guys


----------



## IMKR

Hey guys, how true is this article by corsair for their PSU line up?
http://www.corsair.com/en-us/blog/2014/april/psu_matrix_q1_2014

does it seem legit information,
or info to make the consumers or confused and baited into buying more of their PSU's ?


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IMKR*
> 
> Hey guys, how true is this article by corsair for their PSU line up?
> http://www.corsair.com/en-us/blog/2014/april/psu_matrix_q1_2014
> 
> does it seem legit information,
> or info to make the consumers or confused and baited into buying more of their PSU's ?


How and why would that be? It's accurate but obviously is going to put a positive spin on things.

It's not like their lineup is trash, just often more expensive than you can get from others. Also, it seems like they skipped over talking about VS and CX in the main text, and those are the cheapest ones.

Those "TX products" that were replaced were rated for 50C, had all Japanese capacitors, and just better build quality and electrical stability than the products in the mid tier (CS-M, RM) of pricing and lineup that are newer, for example, but they don't mention that. Also maybe lower prices at around the point they were getting phased out. Something's got to give when you're able to offer 80 plus gold, modular cables, and lower noise at similar prices.

If you look closely, not like it really makes much of a difference in reliability based on usage in the product and so on, but AXi isn't listed as having all Japanese capacitors. Bucks the trend, huh? Some people complained about that. Also, its dual ball bearing fan is worse than the one used in the regular AX.

Also, some may say Corsair Link is varying degrees of buggy or inaccurate. I don't know about the bugs these days or if it still has issues, but the accuracy isn't going to be as good as lab instrumentation that costs anywhere close to the cost of the power supply, never mind orders of magnitude above it. No duh. There will be limitations there, though performance and accuracy could be surprisingly good sometimes. Just keep expectations realistic.

In other words, read between the lines, as with anything? But the info there is fine.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IMKR*
> 
> Hey guys, how true is this article by corsair for their PSU line up?
> http://www.corsair.com/en-us/blog/2014/april/psu_matrix_q1_2014
> 
> does it seem legit information,
> or info to make the consumers or confused and baited into buying more of their PSU's ?


Which parts do you think are false?

100% of the information on that page is correct.


----------



## IMKR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Which parts do you think are false?
> 
> 100% of the information on that page is correct.


i dont mean is it "false info" or "correct info"

but do you guys think that this will get people to think that corsair are better Price/quality even more now than before?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IMKR*
> 
> i dont mean is it "false info" or "correct info"
> 
> but do you guys think that this will get people to think that corsair are better Price/quality even more now than before?


I agree with what mikeaj has stated.

There is a slight marketing twist to the article but it's mostly informative.

I just don't like how they keep pushing Corsair Link as being this amazing technology when it's still pretty buggy. I don't care about gimmicky software, if I want to read the voltages and power draw I'll do it with proper instruments.


----------



## TwoCables

Corsair strikes me as a company who cares far more about maximizing their profits these days than they did 3+ years ago. Personally, I think that their PSUs should be avoided at all costs unless you can get an AMAZING price on one of their good ones. I just don't think that Corsair deserves anyone's business anymore (at least when it comes to PSUs).


----------



## llthim

Hi, I'm from Malaysia.
Currently I'm building my new rig with current spec
i5 4440
Asrock B85 Killer
HD7850 2GB OC
Kingston hyperx 120gb
corsair vengeance 1600mhz 2x4gb
500GB HDD

currently those sales person has recommend me the list below, but I'm not sure which to choose. I would like to have some idea which should i go
SeaSonic G Series SSR-550RM 550W
Cooler Master V550S
AeroCool GT-500SG 500W GT Series


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llthim*
> 
> Hi, I'm from Malaysia.
> Currently I'm building my new rig with current spec
> i5 4440
> Asrock B85 Killer
> HD7850 2GB OC
> Kingston hyperx 120gb
> corsair vengeance 1600mhz 2x4gb
> 500GB HDD
> 
> currently those sales person has recommend me the list below, but I'm not sure which to choose. I would like to have some idea which should i go
> SeaSonic G Series SSR-550RM 550W
> Cooler Master V550S
> AeroCool GT-500SG 500W GT Series


Major overkill, but the SeaSonic and Cooler Master are much better than the AeroCool.

You could power this very easily with a good quality-made 400W PSU.


----------



## llthim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Major overkill, but the SeaSonic and Cooler Master are much better than the AeroCool.
> 
> You could power this very easily with a good quality-made 400W PSU.


So, any recommendation u could give me? so that i can check with the seller around.
I'm more preferable to have a modular psu.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llthim*
> 
> So, any recommendation u could give me? so that i can check with the seller around.
> I'm more preferable to have a modular psu.


There's nothing wrong with using those PSUs though. Plus, you'll have upgrade headroom should you decide to go with two mid-range video cards Like, say two GTX 760s.


----------



## llthim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> There's nothing wrong with using those PSUs though. Plus, you'll have upgrade headroom should you decide to go with two mid-range video cards Like, say two GTX 760s.


I see, so I think i will go for the seasonic or the cooler master depends on which would cost cheaper since both are good


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llthim*
> 
> I see, so I think i will go for the seasonic or the cooler master depends on which would cost cheaper since both are good


Yep!


----------



## shilka

Cooler Master VS is a little bit better but not by much


----------



## llthim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Cooler Master VS is a little bit better but not by much


I think cm is cheaper in my place...


----------



## hasukka

Need help choosing from XFX 550W XTR Black Edition and Seasonic G-650W. Both seem to be solid units, 550W should be enough for my system, but should I go with the safer option and get G-650W?
It would leave more room for upgrades in the future, if I would buy a new gpu.

PC Specs:
i5 4670K @ 4.4ghz
GTX 770
2x SSD
1x HDD
3x Case fan


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hasukka*
> 
> Need help choosing from XFX 550W XTR Black Edition and Seasonic G-650W. Both seem to be solid units, 550W should be enough for my system, but should I go with the safer option and get G-650W?
> It would leave more room for upgrades in the future, if I would buy a new gpu.
> 
> PC Specs:
> i5 4670K @ 4.4ghz
> GTX 770
> 2x SSD
> 1x HDD
> 3x Case fan


New GPU, or another 770? If you stay with just one video card, then a good quality-made 550W PSU is more than enough.


----------



## hasukka

Single GPU, but could 650W run GTX 770 SLI?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hasukka*
> 
> Single GPU, but could 650W run GTX 770 SLI?


With your CPU and overclock, very easily. So, think of it in these terms: the PSU is powering the entire system, not just the video cards. So, it's not just about being able to power the video card(s), but the entire system as a whole.

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_770_sli_review,4.html

With two GTX 770s under full load in their system, their PSU pulled 505W from the wall outlet. Their CPU was idling, so I need to add about 125W for your CPU under full load. So, if the two 770s and your CPU were all under full load at the exact same time (an unlikely situation), then the PSU would be pulling 630W from the wall outlet. This means that if the PSU were 90% efficient while pulling 630W from the wall outlet, then the computer would be pulling 567W from the PSU. Your gaming power consumption would be even lower, peaking at around 525 to an absolute maximum of 550 while playing the most demanding games at their highest possible settings in the most demanding and difficult-to-render areas. This would be very easy for a good quality-made 650W PSU and it could be done with a top-of-the-line 550W PSU if you really wanted to.

With one GTX 770, their PSU pulled 304W from the wall outlet. After calculating like above, we find that the gaming power consumption would peak at around 350 to an absolute maximum of about 375W. This would be very easy for a good quality-made 400-450W PSU.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hasukka*
> 
> Need help choosing from XFX 550W XTR Black Edition and Seasonic G-650W. Both seem to be solid units, 550W should be enough for my system, but should I go with the safer option and get G-650W?
> It would leave more room for upgrades in the future, if I would buy a new gpu.
> 
> PC Specs:
> i5 4670K @ 4.4ghz
> GTX 770
> 2x SSD
> 1x HDD
> 3x Case fan


The XFX XTR is a rebranded Seasonic G


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The XFX XTR is a rebranded Seasonic G


Do you mean the S12G?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151137


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Do you mean the S12G?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151137


No the XFX XTR is a rebranded G the XFX TS is a rebranded S12G, But the S12G itself is a non modular G.
So in the end its 4 vesions of the same basic platform just in non modular semi modular and fully modular form


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> No the XFX XTR is a rebranded G the XFX TS is a rebranded S12G, But the S12G itself is a non modular G.
> So in the end its 4 vesions of the same basic platform just in non modular semi modular and fully modular form


Ok, so then you meant "G Series"?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Ok, so then you meant "G Series"?


When i say G i mean the G series if i mean S12G i say S12G. could be misunderstood


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> When i say G i mean the G series if i mean S12G i say S12G


Then I'd say "G Series" to avoid making anyone confused.


----------



## twerk

As Tator Tot is now retired and we don't currently have a PSU editor I will take over the thread for the foreseeable future.

If anyone has any suggestions for the thread then please post them here or send me a PM titled "FAQ: Recommended Power Supplies". I'm mainly looking for any units that people think should be added/taken off, just let me know and I'll consider it.


----------



## TwoCables

This makes me wish Phaedrus2129 were still very active on here!


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> This makes me wish Phaedrus2129 were still very active on here!


Same goes for Tator Tot and Original Sin. Sadly you're stuck with me for the moment.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> As Tator Tot is now retired and we don't currently have a PSU editor I will take over the thread for the foreseeable future.
> 
> If anyone has any suggestions for the thread then please post them here or send me a PM titled "FAQ: Recommended Power Supplies". I'm mainly looking for any units that people think should be added/taken off, just let me know and I'll consider it.


I am going to take you up on that, but need to get home and make a list before i can so within the next few days


----------



## PsyM4n

Well, the list is quite old. Back then in 2007 there were quite a lot of really bad units out there.

Nowadays most units from big manufacturers are "OK" enough to be part of the list. This includes power supplies with questionable capacitor selection and other kinds of imperfections like relatively loose voltages (the list already has quite a few of those and the said PSUs are still good enough).

My point is that considering the current situation, the list either needs a major revamp in order to cover what's considered "above average" by today's standards (I personally find this a bad idea) OR it needs to start covering brands and PSU series instead of specific models.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsyM4n*
> 
> Well, the list is quite old. Back then in 2007 there were quite a lot of really bad units out there.
> 
> Nowadays most units from big manufacturers are "OK" enough to be part of the list. This includes power supplies with questionable capacitor selection and other kinds of imperfections like relatively loose voltages (the list already has quite a few of those and the said PSUs are still good enough).
> 
> My point is that considering the current situation, the list either needs a major revamp in order to cover what's considered "above average" by today's standards (I personally find this a bad idea) OR it needs to start covering brands and PSU series instead of specific models.


The list was last updated about 11 months ago. There shouldn't be a huge amount of units that need removing, but there have been quite a few new releases in that time that will need adding.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> There shouldn't be a huge amount of units that need removing, .


Is the EVGA NEX650G/750G going to go?


----------



## TwoCables

I'd say that the OP needs the following changes:


An explanation that just because a PSU is on the list, it doesn't mean that it's high-end. It needs to be made absolutely clear that some of these PSUs just barely made it to the list.
Something that clarifies how a PSU makes it on this list, or why PSUs are either included or excluded - OR REMOVED. How did the PSUs that are on this list *make* this list? What makes them good enough to be on this list? We need list of all of the things that makes a PSU good enough to be on this list, or a list of the minimum requirements that must be met in order for a PSU to be good enough for this list.
Perhaps different categories. For example, Good, Better, Best. Of course, we'd probably need like Fair, Good, Better, Best - or a fifth one in there somewhere if you can think of it.
Perhaps a Wiki-style OP so no one has to scroll to find what they're looking for

I'm sure I could think of more things, but I've been awake for about 18 hours.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Is the EVGA NEX650G/750G going to go?


Maybe. Remember these are recommended on an individual basis, ignoring competition. If we only included the best of the best, or the absolute best value units then we would end up with a much shorter list.

Are the EVGA NEX units worth your money if you ignore competitors like the Seasonic G series, CM V series etc? I would say yes, they are good solid PSU's but are obviously not perfect.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I'd say that the OP needs the following changes:
> 
> An explanation that just because a PSU is on the list, it doesn't mean that it's high-end. It needs to be made absolutely clear that some of these PSUs just barely made it to the list.
> Something that clarifies how a PSU makes it on this list, or why PSUs are either included or excluded - OR REMOVED. How did the PSUs that are on this list *make* this list? What makes them good enough to be on this list? We need list of all of the things that makes a PSU good enough to be on this list, or a list of the minimum requirements that must be met in order for a PSU to be good enough for this list.
> Perhaps different categories. For example, Good, Better, Best. Of course, we'd probably need like Fair, Good, Better, Best - or a fifth one in there somewhere if you can think of it.
> Perhaps a Wiki-style OP so no one has to scroll to find what they're looking for
> I'm sure I could think of more things, but I've been awake for about 18 hours.


Some good suggestions, thanks TC. We shall be discussing changes extensively I'm sure, I want to make sure it's perfect.


----------



## PsyM4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> The list was last updated about 11 months ago. There shouldn't be a huge amount of units that need removing, but there have been quite a few new releases in that time that will need adding.


It was updated, but still missing quite a few old units from various manufacturers (ie: enermax 82+ units) and even some more recent units (but still not newer than 11 months old). Then as you said there is what came out in the last year or so.

You end up with more than two thirds of the list having old models that are not sold any more, with current models being sandwiched between them. It's inefficient to read and to maintain. It really needs a structural update.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsyM4n*
> 
> It was updated, but still missing quite a few old units from various manufacturers (ie: enermax 82+ units) and even some more recent units (but still not newer than 11 months old). Then as you said there is what came out in the last year or so.
> 
> You end up with more than two thirds of the list having old models that are not sold any more, with current models being sandwiched between them. It's inefficient to read and to maintain. It really needs a structural update.


EOL units will be removed I think. If someone has a unit that is no longer sold and they want to know if it's good, they can just ask in the thread.

As I said above though. We will discuss this extensively, this resource is too important to do a half-assed job on.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Maybe. Remember these are recommended on an individual basis, ignoring competition. If we only included the best of the best, or the absolute best value units then we would end up with a much shorter list.
> 
> Are the EVGA NEX units worth your money if you ignore competitors like the Seasonic G series, CM V series etc? I would say yes, they are good solid PSU's but are obviously not perfect.
> Some good suggestions, thanks TC. We shall be discussing changes extensively I'm sure, *I want to make sure it's perfect.*


Wow. You just made me extremely glad that you're doing this!


----------



## PsyM4n

Makes sense.

In that case having a separate section for EOL ones, spoiler tagged to reduce the space they take, sounds like a better approach.

Then depending on what's decided you can have sections depending on performance, build quality, wattage, availability (there are some region-specific models, like Rosewill ones), etcetera.

Edit: You can even have them in sheets, like on an AMD motherboard VRM thread I saw somewhere in here.


----------



## TwoCables

Hey. If a Wiki-style OP proves to be impossible, then we could categorize everything in Spoiler tags. Just remember to change "Warning! Spoiler!" to something that makes sense.


----------



## twerk

I'm going to be pretty busy for the next 3ish weeks so I doubt anything will get done regarding this thread until I'm free. Please do keep sending in your recommendations though, it is all getting filed for later.


----------



## eXXon

I'd like to suggest replacing the word "Recommended" in the title to "Approved".


----------



## shilka

Holy crap i dont think i have seen anything so close to getting 10 out of 10 from jonnyguru
http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story6&reid=377

750 and 850 watts G2/P2/Leadex needs to go on the new list twerk


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Holy crap i dont think i have seen anything so close to getting 10 out of 10 from jonnyguru
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story6&reid=377
> 
> 750 and 850 watts G2/P2/Leadex needs to go on the new list twerk


With the lowest price among competitors, 10 years warranty and EVGA's proven track record in after-sales support, this is the best Brand/OEM combo for a PSU right now.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> With the lowest price among competitors, 10 years warranty and EVGA's proven track record in after-sales support, this is the best Brand/OEM combo for a PSU right now.


I have been saying that for as long as the G2/P2 has been around. Problem is the Corsair/Seasonic is the best in the world syndrome is stuck so hard in so many people´s mind that sometimes i feel like talking to a brick wall, Because some just wont belive me when i say G2/P2 are good, its EVGA after all we all know EVGA PSU´s suck









Its 2014 now not 2008/09/10/11 or 12 anymore things change and some people need to wake up, OCN is not that bad properly because i am here or at least thats part of the reason i tried some other forums man was it terrible Corsair/Seasonic STRONG!!! everywhere


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> I'd like to suggest replacing the word "Recommended" in the title to "Approved".


A reasonable suggestion but I think the title will remain the same.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Holy crap i dont think i have seen anything so close to getting 10 out of 10 from jonnyguru
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story6&reid=377
> 
> 750 and 850 watts G2/P2/Leadex needs to go on the new list twerk


Of course! It's first on my list.

Guys I had an idea for a new thread format. How would you feel about splitting up the recommended list into these three categories (with some examples). Budget (Seasonic S12II-430), value (Cooler Master V550) and high-end (Antec HCP-1000 Platinum)? Not saying this is how it will be done because I need your opinions on it first.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> A reasonable suggestion but I think the title will remain the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course! It's first on my list.
> 
> Guys I had an idea for a new thread format. How would you feel about splitting up the recommended list into these three categories (with some examples). Budget (Seasonic S12II-430), value (Cooler Master V550) and high-end (Antec HCP-1000 Platinum)? Not saying this is how it will be done because I need your opinions on it first.


I was thinking that was how i would do it myself so i you got my vote


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> A reasonable suggestion but I think the title will remain the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course! It's first on my list.
> 
> Guys I had an idea for a new thread format. How would you feel about splitting up the recommended list into these three categories (with some examples). Budget (Seasonic S12II-430), value (Cooler Master V550) and high-end (Antec HCP-1000 Platinum)? Not saying this is how it will be done because I need your opinions on it first.


I thought Budget & Value meant the same thing........

How would you rank the Strider Gold series, Rosewill Capstone, Thermaltake TP, or most of the CWT-based platforms?
Also, regardless of how good the unit is, price has to be a factor.
Maybe have two categories(Price & Quality) with a few simple classifications for each?

Examples:

- EVGA G2 Price/Quality: Excellent/Excellent

- Rosewill Capstone: V. Good/Good

- Corsair AXi: Poor/Excellent

- CoolerMaster V: Average/Excellent


----------



## shilka

Twerk you are welcome to use the stuff i have made or link to it if you want its there to be used


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> I thought Budget & Value meant the same thing........
> 
> How would you rank the Strider Gold series, Rosewill Capstone, Thermaltake TP, or most of the CWT-based platforms?
> Also, regardless of how good the unit is, price has to be a factor.
> Maybe have two categories(Price & Quality) with a few simple classifications for each?
> 
> Examples:
> 
> - EVGA G2 Price/Quality: Excellent/Excellent
> 
> - Rosewill Capstone: V. Good/Good
> 
> - Corsair AXi: Poor/Excellent
> 
> - CoolerMaster V: Average/Excellent


I may need to play with the wording a bit. What I mean is:
budget = cheap but still quality (CX430 may fall into that category, maybe... it's on the line)
value = very good but does not carry a premium price tag (Capstone, Seasonic G, CM VS etc.)
high-end = best of the best but has a price tag to match. (Leadex Platinum, HCP Platinum, Seasonic Platinum)

Nowadays the lines are blurred a bit because you have things like the CM V/VS series, Seasonic G series and SF Golden Green based units which are both cheap and very good. Still, I hope you can see where I am coming from.

Price is a tricky thing to factor in, because it varies greatly depending on location. For example, the Corsair RM (CWT) series shouldn't really be considered (unless you want full modular or there's a good deal) if you live in the US because there are better/similar products for less money. Then if you move to some other countries (can't think of any of the top of my head but there are some) the Corsair RM is sometimes cheaper than units like the Seasonic G or CM VS.

So in the US the Corsair RM would be: Average/Good
In other countries it might be: Good/Good

The same would apply to many, many PSU's. You can't go by MSRP either.

Keep the discussion coming...


----------



## eXXon

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> I may need to play with the wording a bit. What I mean is:
> budget = *cheap but still quality* (CX430 may fall into that category, maybe... it's on the line)
> value = very good but does not carry a premium price tag (Capstone, Seasonic G, CM VS etc.)
> high-end = best of the best but has a price tag to match. (Leadex Platinum, HCP Platinum, Seasonic Platinum)
> 
> Nowadays the lines are blurred a bit because you have things like the CM V/VS series, Seasonic G series and SF Golden Green based units which are both cheap and very good. Still, I hope you can see where I am coming from.
> 
> Price is a tricky thing to factor in, because it varies greatly depending on location. For example, the Corsair RM (CWT) series shouldn't really be considered (unless you want full modular or there's a good deal) if you live in the US because there are better/similar products for less money. Then if you move to some other countries (can't think of any of the top of my head but there are some) the Corsair RM is sometimes cheaper than units like the Seasonic G or CM VS.
> 
> So in the US the Corsair RM would be: Average/Good
> In other countries it might be: Good/Good
> 
> The same would apply to many, many PSU's. You can't go by MSRP either.
> 
> Keep the discussion coming...






I understand, but being on the list means it has already passed the quality "line", right?

Pricing is a factor with your classifications too (the Value one). It would be based on NA prices I'm guessing.

How about we add NA value rating, Europe rating, UK rating, rest of the world=ask in the thread.


----------



## qwan456

When the Cooler Master V700 / 850 / 1000 had been released, it was considered to be among the best value PSU on the market at the time for such a high-end unit - pricing was around $125, $140, and $180 respectively. I recall seeing the rebate of the v700 bought the pricing down to $89.99 - making the value of that unit brilliant. Now we see the the V700 at $165, V850 at $185, and V1000 at $210.

Quite honestly, adding price into the factor, managing the thread would be more difficult, especially when considering the numbers of units that is going to be on the list. So when providing a recommendation based on value of the unit itself, it's better to do so at the time of providing said recommendation.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qwan456*
> 
> When the Cooler Master V700 / 850 / 1000 had been released, it was considered to be among the best value PSU on the market at the time - pricing a around $125, $140, and $180 respectively. I recall seeing the rebate of the v700 bought the pricing down to $89.99 - making the value of that unit brilliant. Now we see the the V700 at $165, V850 at $185, and V1000 at $210.
> 
> Quite honestly, adding price into the factor, managing the thread would be more difficult, especially when considering the numbers of units that is going to be on the list. So when providing a recommendation based on value of the unit itself, it's better to do so at the time of providing said recommendation.


I find that to be a problem in my threads as well, unless i check the price like every day it will have changed by the time someone else reads it.
So i dont include price if i can avoid it


----------



## itzhoovEr

Didnt phaedrus say the V700 or whatever was EOL?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzhoovEr*
> 
> Didnt phaedrus say the V700 or whatever was EOL?


No its not


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzhoovEr*
> 
> Didnt phaedrus say the V700 or whatever was EOL?


I'd be very surprised if that was the case.

The V series was released less than 12 months ago and they're selling like hot cakes. Phaedrus knows pretty much everything that goes on within the industry though, so it's either true or you misunderstood him.


----------



## itzhoovEr

http://www.jonnyguru.com/forums/showthread.php?t=11403

#7 and #8


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzhoovEr*
> 
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/forums/showthread.php?t=11403
> 
> #7 and #8


Thank you!

So they're cutting the V700 and extending the VS line to include a 750W unit... interesting. I'm surprised the V700 is a poor seller as well.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *itzhoovEr*
> 
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/forums/showthread.php?t=11403
> 
> #7 and #8
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> So they're cutting the V700 and extending the VS line to include a 750W unit... interesting. I'm surprised the V700 is a poor seller as well.
Click to expand...

From what I've seen company reps post over the years, it seems like the lower-wattage models pretty much never sell well (in NA). It's a thing. Few know how much power they need and think they can get a bargain by spending X more dollars on Y more watts by moving up the chain.

Especially at the V700's price, it's often more expensive than those cheaper designs that top out at 750W or 850W, and people may not appreciate that the V700 might be superior.


----------



## itzhoovEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> From what I've seen company reps post over the years, it seems like the lower-wattage models pretty much never sell well (in NA). It's a thing. Few know how much power they need and think they can get a bargain by spending X more dollars on Y more watts by moving up the chain.
> 
> Especially at the V700's price, it's often more expensive than those cheaper designs that top out at 750W or 850W, and people may not appreciate that the V700 might be superior.


When it first came out it was one of the cheapest though.


----------



## TwoCables

That's sad. If the general public had more PSU knowledge, then the V700 would have been a hot seller.


----------



## PsyM4n

So v700 will soon be nowhere to be found huh? Unfortunate but typical.

See, the v700 uses a high end platform, which is more expensive to make and leaves lots of headroom. It's cheaper to use a lower end platform and push it to its limit.

Silverstone did the same with their strider gold units. The older models (750 watts onwards) were using the same high-end platform up to 1200 watts. The platform was leaving lots of head-room on the low wattage models so those were eventually replaced with models using a cheaper platform (gold s series).


----------



## qwan456

Yeah...When it first came out, I've seen a few people questioning the quality of V series without looking at any competent reviews due to past units that CM had release that wasn't good. In a few instances, there had been people disregard the V series because of it. Of course, I had attempted to recommend it and make people aware of it more, but it was kind of difficult when you have every PSU recommendation thread where some people are spamming a particular newly released, hyped-up unit unconditionally.

When finally I've started to see more people to finally to start to say "hey, that V*** is good. I heard it was based a Seasonic design", I seen Phaedrus made a post in JG about it was EOL in the US...I was annoyed.


----------



## twerk

Had a quick tidy up and also removed a few discontinued units from the 1000-1500W category.

Removed units:

Antec CP 1000W
Cougar GX & GXv2 1050W
OCZ Fatal1ty 1000W
Silverstone Strider 1500W
Silverstone Strider Gold 1000W
Silverstone Strider Gold 1200W
SPI Magna Gold Pro 1000W
SPI Magna Gold Pro 1200W
Xilence XQ 1000W

If I missed any please let me know.


----------



## shilka

Enermax Platimax is on the list but the Lepa MaxPlatinum which is a rebrand is not?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Enermax Platimax is on the list but the Lepa MaxPlatinum which is a rebrand is not?


It will be added later. I'm going to be doing it in 3 stages.

1. Removing discontinued units

2. Removing units that I would no longer deem 'recomendable'

3. Adding missing/new units


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> It will be added later. I'm going to be doing it in 3 stages.
> 
> 1. Removing discontinued units
> 2. Removing units that I would no longer deem 'recomendable'
> 3. Adding missing/new units


Fair enough


----------



## twerk

Some more discontinued units removed, again let me know if I missed any or if I made an error.

900-999W:
Cougar GX & GXv2 900W
Enermax Modu87+ 900W

800-899W:
Antec Signature 850W
Corsair TX 850W
Corsair TX-M 850W
Cougar GX & GXv2 800W
Cougar SX 850W
Seasonic M12D & S12D 850W
Silverstone Strider Gold 850W
SPI Magna Gold Pro 850W
Thermaltake Toughpower XT 875W
Xilence XQ 850W


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Some more discontinued units removed, again let me know if I missed any or if I made an error.
> 
> 900-999W:
> 
> Cougar GX & GXv2 900W
> 
> Enermax Modu87+ 900W
> 
> 800-899W:
> 
> Antec Signature 850W
> 
> Corsair TX 850W
> 
> Corsair TX-M 850W
> 
> Cougar GX & GXv2 800W
> 
> Cougar SX 850W
> 
> Seasonic M12D & S12D 850W
> 
> Silverstone Strider Gold 850W
> 
> SPI Magna Gold Pro 850W
> 
> Thermaltake Toughpower XT 875W
> 
> Xilence XQ 850W


Whats the vote on the EVGA NEX650G / NEX750G?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Whats the vote on the EVGA NEX650G / NEX750G?


The NEX750G will be removed because it's been discontinued (superseded by the 750 G2).

The NEX650G can stay. It's not worth buying in the US because it's pretty expensive but in the EU it offers pretty good price/performance, even though the voltage regulation isn't the best.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> The NEX750 will be removed because it's been discontinued (superseded by the 750 G2).
> 
> The NEX650G can stay. It's not worth buying in the US because it's pretty expensive but in the EU it offers pretty good price/performance, even though the voltage regulation isn't the best.


I got a hunch we will be seeing a G2 650 at some point (no this is confirmed by anyone)


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I got a hunch we will be seeing a G2 650 at some point (no this is confirmed by anyone)


I'm certain there will be. There is a 650W Leadex Gold unit so I don't see why not.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> I'm certain there will be. There is a 650W Leadex Gold unit so I don't see why not.


Only other fully modular 650 watts units i can name is the Corsair RM / XFX XTR / Antec Edge / Seasonic M12II Evo the X and the Platinum / SilverStone Strider Gold (the oldest one) / Thermaltake Tough Power Grand (the brand new one not the old one) / Be Quiet Power Zone / and last the OCZ ZT.
Probably missed something else.

Out of all those the Leadex is better


----------



## sonic2911

Please help me to choose between 2 psus seasonic m12II 520w and rosewill hive 550w. Or anything better in same price range.
Thanks


----------



## qwan456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonic2911*
> 
> Please help me to choose between 2 psus seasonic m12II 520w and rosewill hive 550w. Or anything better in same price range.
> Thanks


I would go with the Rosewill Hive, as it's an indy-regulated PSU vs group-regulated on the M12II 520w.

What about the XFX TS 550w? Seasonic S12G unit (non-modular SS G).


----------



## sonic2911

I had the xfx core 550w before for my midtown. But now I need a semi/full modular for sff build
http://pcpartpicker.com/user/sonic2911/saved/4tFX 3HDDs and closed loop wc later too
hive is better than m12ii?


----------



## TwoCables

I would go with the 520W M12II because it has a stronger +12V capacity of 480W while the 550W HIVE's +12V capacity is only 456W. Plus, ignoring the group regulation, the 520W M12I has better capacitors.


----------



## qwan456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonic2911*
> 
> I had the xfx core 550w before for my midtown. But now I need a semi/full modular for sff build
> http://pcpartpicker.com/user/sonic2911/saved/4tFX 3HDDs and closed loop wc later too
> hive is better than m12ii?


Ah, sorry. I just realized my recommendation isn't the same unit I'm thinking of. The TS I had looked at was the bronze rated unit (lower wattage S12II Bronze), while I was thinking of the Gold unit.

Anyways, I find the Hive better due to it being an indy regulation, in which should inherently offer better voltage stability. Apparently, despite the images on Newegg, the Hive had updated their cables to black ribbon cables (as shown on the 750w model and a few people I had talked to), as opposed to the see-through mesh sleeving with multi color cabling. Of course, the M12II does have better cap choice and a longer 5 year warranty.

Both of them will power your system.

If you want an alternative, how about the Cooler Master V550S, if you don't mind the rebate?http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817171092


----------



## sonic2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qwan456*
> 
> Ah, sorry. I just realized my recommendation isn't the same unit I'm thinking of. The TS I had looked at was the bronze rated unit (lower wattage S12II Bronze), while I was thinking of the Gold unit.
> 
> Anyways, I find the Hive better due to it being an indy regulation, in which should inherently offer better voltage stability. Apparently, despite the images on Newegg, the Hive had updated their cables to black ribbon cables (as shown on the 750w model and a few people I had talked to), as opposed to the see-through mesh sleeving with multi color cabling. Of course, the M12II does have better cap choice and a longer 5 year warranty.
> 
> Both of them will power your system.
> 
> If you want an alternative, how about the Cooler Master V550S, if you don't mind the rebate?http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817171092


I don't like to wait for the rebate haha. How about the Rosewill capstone 450w? I was recommended it.
/for $85 to get the v550s, I think I could get the Seasonic G550
/also the Hive 550's label states that +12V is just 38A, I see it's lower than competitors. is the label wrong?


----------



## TwoCables

I recommended it because of this:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1485078/help-me-to-choose-between-2-builds

There's no need to get anything 'bigger' than a good quality-made 450W PSU for this.


----------



## qwan456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonic2911*
> 
> I don't like to wait for the rebate haha. How about the Rosewill capstone 450w? I was recommended it.
> /for $85 to get the v550s, I think I could get the Seasonic G550
> /also the Hive 550's label states that +12V is just 38A, I see it's lower than competitors. is the label wrong?


It's an excellent PSU for the price, and in which I would go with that unit.

I had suggested the V550S was due to the rebate, but if you are considering a unit in that price range, I would have a look at the XFX XTR 550w. It's a Seasonic G unit internally that has a better FDB fan, fully modularity, and has a switch for active cooling and semi-passive cooling. http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=8890260

Yes, the +12v rating is low on the Hive, and it's basically the main thing I didn't like about it.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qwan456*
> 
> It's an excellent PSU for the price, and in which I would go with that unit.
> 
> I had suggested the V550S was due to the rebate, but if you are considering a unit in that price range, I would have a look at the XFX XTR 550w. It's a Seasonic G unit internally that has a better FDB fan, fully modularity, and has a switch for active cooling and semi-passive cooling. http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=8890260
> 
> Yes, the +12v rating is low on the Hive, and it's basically the main thing I didn't like about it.


We are recommending a PSU for this:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1485078/help-me-to-choose-between-2-builds


----------



## qwan456

I know. I too would suggest him save that $20 and go with the Capstone 450-M.

The mentioning of the XTR unit was in case he ends up going for a 550w unit anyways, and I wanted to show him a unit that would give him more for his money.


----------



## Jawswing

Looking to buy a new PSU unit for my home server I'm soon to be rebuilding.
It'll have an i7 2700K Z68 Maximus Extreme motherboard, enough for a maximum of 16 HDDs, 1 optical and 3 SSDs.
The motherboard doesn't have a a GPU slot, so I'll be buying some cheap really low powered thing for that.
Anyway, I think the maximum I'd need I'd be looking at probably tops 500W.
I've been told a single 12V rail would be good for HDDs, and intially got recommended the TX650 from Corsair, but it's a tad pricey at £85 shipped.
Also, as it'll be turned on all the time, something quiet would be a must, either the fan cuts off under low load, or spins down either way.
I've found an Evga 600 PSU, which seems to be rated pretty similarly:- http://www.amazon.co.uk/EVGA-600W-Bronze-Power-Supply/dp/B00EN3FD20/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top
Seen it on a few pages at similiar prices for about £45 delivered.
Would anyone recommend it or have any other recommendations?

Hopefully wanting to purchase one today before about 4PM for Saturday/Monday delivery. But I'm at work so I can't really do much research.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jawswing*
> 
> Looking to buy a new PSU unit for my home server I'm soon to be rebuilding.
> It'll have an i7 2700K Z68 Maximus Extreme motherboard, enough for a maximum of 16 HDDs, 1 optical and 3 SSDs.
> The motherboard doesn't have a a GPU slot, so I'll be buying some cheap really low powered thing for that.
> Anyway, I think the maximum I'd need I'd be looking at probably tops 500W.
> I've been told a single 12V rail would be good for HDDs, and intially got recommended the TX650 from Corsair, but it's a tad pricey at £85 shipped.
> Also, as it'll be turned on all the time, something quiet would be a must, either the fan cuts off under low load, or spins down either way.
> I've found an Evga 600 PSU, which seems to be rated pretty similarly:- http://www.amazon.co.uk/EVGA-600W-Bronze-Power-Supply/dp/B00EN3FD20/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top
> Seen it on a few pages at similiar prices for about £45 delivered.
> Would anyone recommend it or have any other recommendations?
> 
> Hopefully wanting to purchase one today before about 4PM for Saturday/Monday delivery. But I'm at work so I can't really do much research.


No that PSU is not very good its even worse then the Corsair CX

Best i could find is a Super Flower Golden Green HX 550 watts from overclockers its 50£
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-003-SF


----------



## Sempre

Not surprisingly, my coolmax failed. I've got a new replacement under warranty. The thing is, i dont want another coolmax, so ive got 2 choices. Either return the coolmax and choose another psu from the same retailer (and pay the price difference), or sell it.

The only acceptable unit i found from the retailer was the corsair AX 760 , I can get it by paying $70. Anyone thinks the AX760 is worth it? Or should i just sell the coolmax (the best offer i got for it was $80), and keep looking.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sempre*
> 
> Not surprisingly, my coolmax failed. I've got a new replacement under warranty. The thing is, i dont want another coolmax, so ive got 2 choices. Either return the coolmax and choosing another psu from the same retailer (and pay the price difference), or sell it.
> 
> The only acceptable unit i found from the retailer was the corsair AX 760 , I can get it by paying $70. Anyone thinks the AX760 is worth it? Or should i just sell the coolmax (the best offer i got for it was $80), and keep looking.


Link to the retailer?


----------



## Sempre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Link to the retailer?


http://www.softland.com.sa/index.php?route=product/category&path=100

You can change the currency to USD on the top right corner


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sempre*
> 
> http://www.softland.com.sa/index.php?route=product/category&path=100
> 
> You can change the currency to USD on the top right corner


Wow, those prices are ridiculous.









Yeah, your only two options are the HX750 or the AX760. I would go with the HX750 just to save a bit of cash.


----------



## Sempre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Wow, those prices are ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, your only two options are the HX750 or the AX760. I would go with the HX750 just to save a bit of cash.


Yeah







local prices are really high. The HX 750 seems good, but dont you think the 760 platinum would be a better choice since i plan to OC my gpu+cpu?
I wish i could get a Super Flower here, international shipping from the UK would cost me $130.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sempre*
> 
> Yeah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> local prices are really high. The HX 750 seems good, but dont you think the 760 platinum would be a better choice since i plan to OC my gpu+cpu?
> I wish i could get a Super Flower here, international shipping from the UK would cost me $130.


The AX760 is better but it's not worth the extra cost IMO. The HX750 is solid.


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sempre*
> 
> http://www.softland.com.sa/index.php?route=product/category&path=100
> 
> You can change the currency to USD on the top right corner


Why not go for the Tt Smart 630 for 390SR ?
It would be more than enough for your setup.


----------



## Sempre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> The AX760 is better but it's not worth the extra cost IMO. The HX750 is solid.


Noted, thanks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> Why not go for the Tt Smart 630 for 390SR ?
> It would be more than enough for your setup.


This costs less than my coolmax, they wont refund the difference


----------



## sonic2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qwan456*
> 
> I know. I too would suggest him save that $20 and go with the Capstone 450-M.
> 
> The mentioning of the XTR unit was in case he ends up going for a 550w unit anyways, and I wanted to show him a unit that would give him more for his money.


if i OC the cpu(4.4-4.6) and gpu, the capstone 450m is still enough, right?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonic2911*
> 
> if i OC the cpu(4.4-4.6) and gpu, the capstone 450m is still enough, right?


How are you going to keep the CPU and GPU cool enough in this Mini ITX case? You're going to need an aftermarket cooler on the CPU and your airflow *and the cooler* that will come with the video card will both need to be good enough as well. Not to mention that if you want to overclock a 4670K and not have horrible temps, then you will have to delid it.


----------



## sonic2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> How are you going to keep the CPU and GPU cool enough in this Mini ITX case? You're going to need an aftermarket cooler on the CPU and your airflow *and the cooler* that will come with the video card will both need to be good enough as well. Not to mention that if you want to overclock a 4670K and not have horrible temps, then you will have to delid it.


nvm







I chose Xeon. And capstone will be enough, right? A little worry because I never used any psu under 500w


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonic2911*
> 
> nvm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I chose Xeon. And capstone will be enough, right? A little worry because I never used any psu under 500w


I explained to you a few times that it will be far more than enough.  Here's that post just in case anyone else would like to see it:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Well yeah, the H60 is not a good cooler at all for the 4670K. You'd want the H100i. Even then, you'd still want to delid the CPU.
> 
> Anyway, again, regarding your concern if the 450-M will be enough:
> 
> First, look at what PCPartPicker says: 354W. That's more than this build will actually pull, but still.
> 
> Then, look here:
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_770_sli_review,4.html
> 
> With one GTX 770 under full load in their system, their PSU pulled 304W from the wall outlet. Their CPU was idling during this test, so I have to add up to about 80W for your CPU. That makes the PSU pulling 384W from the wall outlet. This means that if the PSU is 90% efficient while pulling 384W from the wall outlet, then the computer is pulling 346W from the PSU. The gaming power consumption would be even lower, peaking at about 300-325W.
> 
> You'd even have enough with a GTX 780 or an R9 290 and even with a GTX 780 Ti or an R9 290X. The E3-1230 v3 will never pull more than about 80W. So:
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/radeon_r9_290x_review_benchmarks,10.html
> 
> With one R9 290X under full load in their power-hungry test system, their PSU pulled 396W from the wall outlet. Their CPU was idling, so if I add up to 80W for the E3-1230 v3 under full load, then that makes the PSU pulling 476W from the wall outlet. This means that if your PSU is 90% efficient while pulling 476W from the wall outlet, then your computer is pulling 428W from the PSU. This is an unrealistically high power consumption. Your power consumption while gaming would never ever ever ever exceed 400W.
> 
> The reason why I used the 290X as an extreme example instead of the 780 Ti is that the 290X requires more power. The 780 Ti would pull about 25W less than the 290X.
> 
> So yeah, you can have any single video card in your system and the 450-M would have no problem with it.


----------



## sonic2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I explained to you a few times that it will be far more than enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's that post just in case anyone else would like to see it:


got it, thank you 1000 times, lol


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonic2911*
> 
> got it, thank you 1000 times, lol


I gotta say though that I love how much you care about your new build. Too many people just don't, and it's sad.


----------



## sonic2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I gotta say though that I love how much you care about your new build. Too many people just don't, and it's sad.


----------



## kevindd992002

The Supernova G2 750/850 PSUs are longer than most power supplies like the Seasonic Platinums, right?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> The Supernova G2 750/850 PSUs are longer than most power supplies like the Seasonic Platinums, right?


Dimensions 150 mm (W) x 86 mm (H) x 180 mm (D)


----------



## twerk

Some more units have been removed.

*800-899W*
Silverstone Strider Gold Evolution 850W

*700-799W*
Antec TPN 750W
Corsair TX 750W
Corsair TX-M 750W
Cougar GX & GXv2 700W
Cougar SX 700W
EVGA Supernova NEX750G
Seasonic M12D & S12D 750W
Silverstone Strider Gold & Gold Evolution 750W
SPI Magna Gold 750W
SPI Magna Platinum 700W
XFX Black Edition 750W

*600-699W*
Antec HCG 620W
Antec Signature 650W
Antec TPN 650W
BeQuiet! Efficient Power F1 600W
Corsair TX 650W
Corsair TX-M 650W
Cougar GX & GXv2 600W
Nexus NX-6000 630W
Nexus RX-6300 630W
Silverstone Strider Gold 650W
Silverstone Strider Plus Silver 600W
SPI Magna Gold 650W
SPI Magna Platinum 600W


----------



## TwoCables

Can you explain why each PSU was removed when you have the time to do it?


----------



## shilka

Why is the XFX Black Eidtion gone is it EOL now?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Can you explain why each PSU was removed when you have the time to do it?


For the moment PSU's are only being removed is they are discontinued, units that are no longer recomendable will be removed later.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Why is the XFX Black Eidtion gone is it EOL now?


Yup. The 750W has been discontinued, the rest are still in production though. The XFX website is completely useless at the moment because they are redoing it.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> For the moment PSU's are only being removed is they are discontinued, units that are no longer recomendable will be removed later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. The 750W has been discontinued, the rest are still in production though. The XFX website is completely useless at the moment because they are redoing it.


Everything by XFX has always been a huge mess, i dont think they have ever gotten anything PSU related right its always


----------



## eXXon

Another suggestion, could we include the platform next to the PSU in the list so people can just quickly look it up instead of the same question being asked 'who is the OEM for this PSU' (for the popular units at least) ?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> Another suggestion, could we include the platform next to the PSU in the list so people can just quickly look it up instead of the same question being asked 'who is the OEM for this PSU' (for the popular units at least) ?


Or have a link to one of my threads which are already in place, like i said lot of times already feel free to link it, its there to be used


----------



## TwoCables

Yeah, we need the OP to be educational...


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> Another suggestion, could we include the platform next to the PSU in the list so people can just quickly look it up instead of the same question being asked 'who is the OEM for this PSU' (for the popular units at least) ?


You guys are determined to give me more work hehe. Great idea though.

Adding the OEM's wouldn't take long but adding the platform would take quite a while because it would involve looking through reviews. I know a lot of them off the top of my head but there are a lot that I don't.


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> You guys are determined to give me more work hehe. Great idea though.
> 
> Adding the OEM's wouldn't take long but adding the platform would take quite a while because it would involve looking through reviews. I know a lot of them off the top of my head but there are a lot that I don't.


Didn't mean to lol. But I believe Shilka has done most of the grunt work in his Index thread so maybe we can consolidate both into one somehow ?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> Didn't mean to lol. But I believe Shilka has done most of the grunt work in his Index thread so maybe we can consolidate both into one somehow ?


Again if anyone wants to they are welcome to use it, or some of it or change it as long as its not wrong go nuts


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Again if anyone wants to they are welcome to use it, or some of it or change it *as long as its not wrong go nuts*










that part made me crack up.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> Didn't mean to lol. But I believe Shilka has done most of the grunt work in his Index thread so maybe we can consolidate both into one somehow ?


I don't mind doing it, at all. It will just take quite a bit longer that's all.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Again if anyone wants to they are welcome to use it, or some of it or change it as long as its not wrong go nuts


Thank you bro, it will be used don't worry.


----------



## twerk

IF I converted the list into a table format, which features do you think should be included in the columns? I don't want it to be too indepth just a couple of things like efficiency and modular/non-modular might be useful. Kind of a summary version of the RealHardTechX database.

Example.


*Name**Rated power (W)**OEM**Modular cables**Efficiency**Review*AeroCool GT-1050SG1050HECSemi80 Plus GoldKitGuruAntec HCP Platinum 1000W1000DeltaFully80 Plus PlatinumJonnyGURUAntec HCP 1200W1200DeltaSemi80 Plus GoldJonnyGURUAntec TPQ 1200W OC1200EnhanceSemi80 Plus SilverAnanadTech

The review column would contain a link to a single review if available, only if it's from a good reviewer like JonnyGuru, TPU or Hardware Secrets. No Tom's Hardware or any of that crap.









I'm now giving myself more work if you guys want this haha.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> _IF_ I converted the list into a table format, which features do you think should be included in the columns? I don't want it to be too indepth just a couple of things like efficiency and modular/non-modular might be useful. Kind of a summary version of the RealHardTechX database.
> 
> Example.
> 
> 
> *Name**Rated power (W)**OEM**Modular cables**Efficiency**Review*AeroCool GT-1050SG1050HECSemi80 Plus GoldKitGuruAntec HCP Platinum 1000W1000DeltaFully80 Plus PlatinumJonnyGURUAntec HCP 1200W1200DeltaSemi80 Plus GoldJonnyGURUAntec TPQ 1200W OC1200EnhanceSemi80 Plus SilverAnanadTech
> 
> The review column would contain a link to a single review if available, only if it's from a good reviewer like JonnyGuru, TPU or Hardware Secrets. No Tom's Hardware or any of that crap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm now giving myself more work if you guys want this haha.


That looks very good to me you get all the info you need but not information overload


----------



## twerk

I will finish off removing discontinued units tomorrow. Just done the 500-599W section.

*500-599W*

Antec EarthWatts EA-500D Green
Antec HCG 520W
BeQuiet! Efficient Power F1 500W
Cougar SX 550W
Cougar SE 560W
SPI Magna Platinum 500W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> That looks very good to me you get all the info you need but not information overload
> Anything you think needs adding?


----------



## shilka

Maybe if its a single 12v rail or multi 12v rail rail unit but other then that not really


----------



## TwoCables

We don't want to put too much information in there because too many people place way too much importance on certain things, like efficiency and single vs. multi rail. Those things can be included, but it might be a good idea to have links at the beginning of the OP that explain these things.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Dimensions 150 mm (W) x 86 mm (H) x 180 mm (D)


Well, is it longer than the Seasonic?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Well, is it longer than the Seasonic?


Look up the measurements and find out.


----------



## Geran

Don't know if this has been posted but the Corsair AX1500i just received a perfect score from JonnyGURU today:

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story6&reid=378


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geran*
> 
> Don't know if this has been posted but the Corsair AX1500i just received a perfect score from JonnyGURU today:
> 
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story6&reid=378


It's been posted somewhere, it's getting confusing now with the amount of PSU threads haha. It will be getting added to the list for sure.


----------



## twerk

Finished removing discontinued units, here's the full list of the ones removed if anyone is interested. Next is the removal of units that are no longer deemed 'recommendable', at first glance I can't see many. Feel free to chime in with which ones you think should be removed.



Spoiler: Discontinued units



*1000-1500W*
Antec CP 1000W
Cougar GX & GXv2 1050W
OCZ Fatal1ty 1000W
Silverstone Strider 1500W
Silverstone Strider Gold 1000W
Silverstone Strider Gold 1200W
SPI Magna Gold Pro 1000W
SPI Magna Gold Pro 1200W
Xilence XQ 1000W

*900-999W*
Cougar GX & GXv2 900W
Enermax Modu87+ 900W

*800-899W*
Antec Signature 850W
Corsair TX 850W
Corsair TX-M 850W
Cougar GX & GXv2 800W
Cougar SX 850W
Seasonic M12D & S12D 850W
Silverstone Strider Gold & Gold Evolution 850W
SPI Magna Gold Pro 850W
Thermaltake Toughpower XT 875W
Xilence XQ 850W

*700-799W*
Antec TPN 750W
Corsair TX 750W
Corsair TX-M 750W
Cougar GX & GXv2 700W
Cougar SX 700W
EVGA Supernova NEX750G
Seasonic M12D & S12D 750W
Silverstone Strider Gold & Gold Evolution 750W
SPI Magna Gold 750W
SPI Magna Platinum 700W
XFX Black Edition 750W

*600-699W*
Antec HCG 620W
Antec Signature 650W
Antec TPN 650W
BeQuiet! Efficient Power F1 600W
Corsair TX 650W
Corsair TX-M 650W
Cougar GX & GXv2 600W
Nexus NX-6000 630W
Nexus RX-6300 630W
Silverstone Strider Gold 650W
Silverstone Strider Plus Silver 600W
SPI Magna Gold 650W
SPI Magna Platinum 600W

*500-599W*
Antec EarthWatts EA-500D Green
Antec HCG 520W
BeQuiet! Efficient Power F1 500W
Cougar SX 550W
Cougar SE 560W
SPI Magna Platinum 500W

*400-499W*
Antec EarthWatts EA-430D Green
Antec HCG 400W
BeQuiet! Efficient Power F1 400W
Cougar CMXv2 450W
Cougar SE 400 & SE 460
Cougar SX PCGH Edition 460W
Nexus Value 430W
SPI Magna Platinum 400W

*Sub 400W*
BeQuiet! Efficient Power F1 350W
Seasonic S12II Bronze 330W


----------



## twerk

The 1000-1500W section has been updated with the new table format, god that took forever... and I've not even put the product and review links in yet. I'll do that tomorrow.

Positive and negative opinions welcomed.









You may notice I have a small JonnyGURU bias.


----------



## TwoCables

Cell padding.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> The 1000-1500W section has been updated with the new table format, god that took forever... and I've not even put the product and review links in yet. I'll do that tomorrow.
> 
> Positive and negative opinions welcomed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may notice I have a small JonnyGURU bias.


Now you know how i feel after reworking one of my threads


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Now you know how i feel after reworking one of my threads


Haha, yeah.

I've also added a few units as I've been doing it. The AX1500i, new EVGA SuperNOVA units, Super Flower Leadex units and maybe a few others, I didn't list them down so I may have missed a couple.


----------



## magicase

Would a 1000w psu be fine for 3 x 290s and a 4930k OC? This is for gaming? No mining or folding is going to be done.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicase*
> 
> Would a 1000w psu be fine for 3 x 290s and a 4930k OC? This is for gaming? No mining or folding is going to be done.


You'll be fine at stock or with a mild overclock with no voltage increase, if you want to be doing any sort of over-volting I'd recommend a 1200W. Both the 290 and 4930K are ridiculously power hungry when overclocked. I'd even go as far to say that you should get a 1500W if you really want to push them.


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicase*
> 
> Would a 1000w psu be fine for 3 x 290s and a 4930k OC? This is for gaming? No mining or folding is going to be done.


Stock 290 volts, yes.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicase*
> 
> Would a 1000w psu be fine for 3 x 290s and a 4930k OC? This is for gaming? No mining or folding is going to be done.


How overclocked is the 4930K? If it's a high-end 1000W PSU, then it might be *just* enough if the 4930K isn't overclocked very high.


----------



## magicase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> You'll be fine at stock or with a mild overclock with no voltage increase, if you want to be doing any sort of over-volting I'd recommend a 1200W. Both the 290 and 4930K are ridiculously power hungry when overclocked. I'd even go as far to say that you should get a 1500W if you really want to push them.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> Stock 290 volts, yes.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> How overclocked is the 4930K? If it's a high-end 1000W PSU, then it might be _*just*_ enough if the 4930K isn't overclocked very high.


The 290s will be stock voltage but overclocked slightly. 4930k Maybe around 4.2-4.4Ghz. PSU I have atm is Seasonic XP1000 Platinum


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicase*
> 
> The 290s will be stock voltage but overclocked slightly. 4930k Maybe around 4.2-4.4Ghz. PSU I have atm is Seasonic XP1000 Platinum


Then it might be just enough. Keep the 290s at 100% stock and try it out. Since it's just for gaming, I have a feeling that it'll work.


----------



## twerk

All links added to the 1000-1600W table, apart from the XFX unit product pages. For some reason they only have the XTR and TS series listed on there, is everything else EOL or something?

Who knows... XFX are weird.


----------



## TwoCables

Nice. Very nice.

I was just thinking: in the Efficiency column, how would it look if "80 Plus" were removed?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Nice. Very nice.
> 
> I was just thinking: in the Efficiency column, how would it look if "80 Plus" were removed?


I was thinking that... I'll probably end up filling in the cell with a the appropriate colour as well.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> I was thinking that... I'll probably end up filling in the cell with a the appropriate colour as well.


Wait. Just put the logo in there.  With a white background, gold and platinum text is hard to read.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Wait. Just put the logo in there.  With a white background, gold and platinum text is hard to read.


Hmmm, it doesn't look too bad on the RHT database.


----------



## shilka

Think text would be better what if someone is color blind or something


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Hmmm, it doesn't look too bad on the RHT database.


I'm talking about the actual logo itself. You can grab them from this page:

http://www.plugloadsolutions.com/80PlusPowerSupplies.aspx

Maybe someone can Photoshop them so that they have no white space around them.


----------



## twerk

I'm thinking doing that would make the table much larger and mess up the formatting. Each row would end up being triple the height.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> I'm thinking doing that would make the table much larger and mess up the formatting. Each row would end up being triple the height.


That would make it harder for everyone to read.
Keep it simply thats better


----------



## TwoCables

Yeah, in light of that, I think it might be best to leave it as it is. I still say the cell padding needs to be increased though. Look at how some cells are hard to tell where they end and begin at a glance.


----------



## twerk

I've tested the colour idea in the first few rows, using the same colours as the RHT database. Looks bad IMO and it's quite distracting because the rest of the thread is the same colour.

I've also doubled the cellpadding from 2px to 4px Mr TC.


----------



## TwoCables

Like I said before though: look where "Cooler Master" meets up with the series name. Or where "80 Plus Platinum" meets up with the review site.

The same happens elsewhere, but still, more space is needed in these spots. So, something needs to be done to the entire table.


----------



## shilka

Does not look good with colors


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Hey guys, just a heads up, you can remove the Silent Pro Hybrids, as those are EOL and there is no stock left in major channels. Unless you want to include it for the existing userbase.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Hello everyone! I need some advice on which PSU to get for the following system that will have a Tri-X 290 in it.

1. CPU: Core i5 4570
2. RAM: Corsair Vengeance 8GB DDR3 1600MHz
3. Monitor: Dell S2240L
4. GPU: R9 290 Tri-X Edition
5. Motherboard: Z87-G43
6. HDD: 1TB Western Digital Caviar Blue

The PSU needs to be from this list: http://globalbrand.com.bd/computer-accessories/desktop-accessories%20/power-supply?sort=p.price&order=DESC&limit=100

Would I need to get a bigger PSU if I want to OC the GPU? If I don't OC, which PSU will get the job done?

Thank you very much. I really appreciate your help.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Hello everyone! I need some advice on which PSU to get for the following system that will have a Tri-X 290 in it.
> 
> 1. CPU: Core i5 4570
> 2. RAM: Corsair Vengeance 8GB DDR3 1600MHz
> 3. Monitor: Dell S2240L
> 4. GPU: R9 290 Tri-X Edition
> 5. Motherboard: Z87-G43
> 6. HDD: 1TB Western Digital Caviar Blue
> 
> The PSU needs to be from this list: http://globalbrand.com.bd/computer-accessories/desktop-accessories%20/power-supply?sort=p.price&order=DESC&limit=100
> 
> Would I need to get a bigger PSU if I want to OC the GPU? If I don't OC, which PSU will get the job done?
> 
> Thank you very much. I really appreciate your help.


If these are the only PSUs that you have to choose from, then the V750S is the best one to choose. The lower-power units all suck, and the higher-power units aren't as good - and 750W is quite overkill as it is. Fortunately, the V750S is a good unit!

http://globalbrand.com.bd/computer-accessories/desktop-accessories%20/power-supply/V750S?sort=p.price&order=ASC&limit=100


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Hello everyone! I need some advice on which PSU to get for the following system that will have a Tri-X 290 in it.
> 
> 1. CPU: Core i5 4570
> 2. RAM: Corsair Vengeance 8GB DDR3 1600MHz
> 3. Monitor: Dell S2240L
> 4. GPU: R9 290 Tri-X Edition
> 5. Motherboard: Z87-G43
> 6. HDD: 1TB Western Digital Caviar Blue
> 
> The PSU needs to be from this list: http://globalbrand.com.bd/computer-accessories/desktop-accessories%20/power-supply?sort=p.price&order=DESC&limit=100
> 
> Would I need to get a bigger PSU if I want to OC the GPU? If I don't OC, which PSU will get the job done?
> 
> Thank you very much. I really appreciate your help.


Only one that is not junk in there is this one
http://globalbrand.com.bd/computer-accessories/desktop-accessories%20/power-supply/V750S?sort=p.price&order=DESC&limit=100

But you dont need more then 550 watts for that system 750 watts is enough for two video cards


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> If these are the only PSUs that you have to choose from, then the V750S is the best one to choose. The lower-power units all suck, and the higher-power units aren't as good - and 750W is quite overkill as it is. Fortunately, the V750S is a good unit!
> 
> http://globalbrand.com.bd/computer-accessories/desktop-accessories%20/power-supply/V750S?sort=p.price&order=ASC&limit=100


Thank you very much for the prompt response.

How about this one? Is this good enough?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Thank you very much for the prompt response.
> 
> How about this one? Is this good enough?


550 watts is enough


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> 550 watts is enough


Yes I get that. But 650W is the lowest I can get for the V edition of CM PSUs. Nothing lower is available.

Is the 650W equally good as the 750W version?

Thank you!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Yes I get that. But 650W is the lowest I can get for the V edition of CM PSUs. Nothing lower is available.
> 
> Is the 650W equally good as the 750W version?
> 
> Thank you!


Absolutely.

Are there any other PSUs available to you? I find it weird that they only carry Cooler Master PSUs.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Absolutely.
> 
> Are there any other PSUs available to you? I find it weird that they only carry Cooler Master PSUs.


Different stores have different brands. But those are the best ones, afaik.

Here are more PSUs that are available to me:
1. http://www.computersourcebd.com/products-type/gaming+power+supply
2. http://ucc-bd.com/products-1/search-brand/thermaltake.html?cat=59
3. http://www.ryanscomputers.com/Power-Supply-Unit/All-Brands

Thank you.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Different stores have different brands. But those are the best ones, afaik.
> 
> Here are more PSUs that are available to me:
> 1. http://www.computersourcebd.com/products-type/gaming+power+supply
> 2. http://ucc-bd.com/products-1/search-brand/thermaltake.html?cat=59
> 3. http://www.ryanscomputers.com/Power-Supply-Unit/All-Brands
> 
> Thank you.


Dont bother you wont find a better unit then the Cooler Master VS maybe besides the Seasonic G or the Super Flower Golden Green.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Different stores have different brands. But those are the best ones, afaik.
> 
> Here are more PSUs that are available to me:
> 1. http://www.computersourcebd.com/products-type/gaming+power+supply
> 2. http://ucc-bd.com/products-1/search-brand/thermaltake.html?cat=59
> 3. http://www.ryanscomputers.com/Power-Supply-Unit/All-Brands
> 
> Thank you.


Wow. Yeah. These stores are worse. lol


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Dont bother you wont find a better unit then the Cooler Master VS maybe besides the Seasonic G or the Super Flower Golden Green.


Seasonic/Super Flowers aren't available here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Wow. Yeah. These stores are worse. lol


So I'm locking V650 as my final option. Thanks a lot guys! I really appreciate your help!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Seasonic/Super Flowers aren't available here.
> So I'm locking V650 as my final option. Thanks a lot guys! I really appreciate your help!


You're gonna love that PSU!


----------



## ahnafakeef

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> You're gonna love that PSU!


It's for a friend actually.

What has me worried is Shilka's quote that every other PSU on that list is junk. I'm using a 1000W Silent Pro M2 right now, which is on that list.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> false
> It's for a friend actually.
> 
> What has me worried is Shilka's quote that every other PSU on that list is junk. I'm using a 1000W Silent Pro M2 right now, which is on that list.


I did not say they where all junk

Edit: turns out i did in a roundabout way

The Cooler Master Silent Pro M2 1000 W is not great no but its not junk either


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I did not say they where all junk
> 
> Edit: turns out i did in a roundabout way


Yeah, what da heck were you thinkin' dawg.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Yeah, what da heck were you thinkin' dawg.


What i mean to say the only one on that list that is nowhere near junk is the V750S

Cooler Master Silent Pro M2 is mediocre at worst


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> What i mean to say the only one on that list that is nowhere near junk is the V750S
> 
> Cooler Master Silent Pro M2 is *mediocre* at worst


This makes me sad. And a little worried about my system's safety, too.

I spent a buttload of money on this 1000W unit just to ensure that I was getting one of the best PSUs for my system. I really hope that it is at least good enough to handle the 4.4GHz 3770K and 1202MHz Titan.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> This makes me sad. And a little worried about my system's safety, too.
> 
> I spent a buttload of money on this 1000W unit just to ensure that I was getting one of the best PSUs for my system. I really hope that it is at least good enough to handle the 4.4GHz 3770K and 1202MHz Titan.


At *worst*, it's mediocre. It's a good PSU.


----------



## TwoCables

The OP needs a date and time of when it was last updated, and this needs to be updated every time the OP is updated.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> This makes me sad. And a little worried about my system's safety, too.
> 
> I spent a buttload of money on this 1000W unit just to ensure that I was getting one of the best PSUs for my system. I really hope that it is at least good enough to handle the 4.4GHz 3770K and 1202MHz Titan.


Its not great but its not junk either its average.
Did you even need 1000 watts to begin with?


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> At *worst*, it's mediocre. It's a good PSU.


Thank you for the reassurance, TwoCables. I really appreciate it.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Its not great but its not junk either its average.
> Did you even need 1000 watts to begin with?


I didn't. Which is why buying it was a nonsensical move from a wattage point of view. But from a quality point of view, there was none better than the Silent Pro M2 series and the lowest wattage available was 1000W. So I didn't risk it and got the 1000W one anyways.

On a related note, it was you who suggested me to go for a Silent Pro M2 PSU when I contacted you back then.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Its not great but its not junk either its average.
> Did you even need 1000 watts to begin with?


For what he said there, no. A good 650W PSU is enough.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*
> 
> Hey guys, just a heads up, you can remove the Silent Pro Hybrids, as those are EOL and there is no stock left in major channels. Unless you want to include it for the existing userbase.


Thanks for the update.









Is the rest of the Silent Pro line staying for the moment? Also, do you know what's going on with XFX? They have delisted every PSU apart from the XTR and TS series on their website.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Silent Pro M: EOL
Silent Pro M2: 620W-720W EOL, 850W, 1000W, 1500W still available
Silent Pro Gold: 450W-800W EOL, 1000W and 1200W still available
Silent Pro Platinum: EOL

Our US lineup is currently:

Extreme 2 525W, 625W, 725W
Elite 350W, 400W, 460W
Elite v2 550W
GXII 550W, 650W, 750W
G550M, G650M, G750M (Coming soon!)
Silent Pro M2 850W, 1000W
V550, V650, V750 Semi-modular (VSM) (Coming soon!)
Silent Pro Gold 1000W, 1200W
V850, V1000
V1200 Platinum (Coming soon!)
Silent Pro M2 1500W


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*
> 
> Silent Pro M: EOL
> Silent Pro M2: 620W-720W EOL, 850W, 1000W, 1500W still available
> Silent Pro Gold: 450W-800W EOL, 1000W and 1200W still available
> Silent Pro Platinum: EOL
> 
> Our US lineup is currently:
> 
> Extreme 500W, 550W
> Extreme 2 525W, 625W, 725W
> Elite 350W, 400W, 460W
> Elite v2 550W
> GXII 550W, 650W, 750W
> G550M, G650M, G750M (Coming soon!)
> Silent Pro M2 850W, 1000W
> V550, V650, V750 Semi-modular (VSM) (Coming soon!)
> Silent Pro Gold 1000W, 1200W
> V850, V1000
> V1200 Platinum
> Silent Pro M2 1500W


Why is the Extreme not EOL?


----------



## twerk

Thanks bud, I'll make sure to get the list updated tomorrow.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Why is the Extreme not EOL?


Derp, you're right, the Extreme 500W and 550W are EOL. Don't know why I listed them. The Extreme 2s are needed for Mexico/South America market until the replacement series arrives.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*
> 
> Derp, you're right, the Extreme 500W and 550W are EOL. Don't know why I listed them. The Extreme 2s are needed for Mexico/South America market until the replacement series arrives.


I thought that something was wrong


----------



## twerk

Gonna be a while before I can update the rest of the list I'm afraid, pretty busy at the moment.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Gonna be a while before I can update the rest of the list I'm afraid, pretty busy at the moment.


Nah, it's all good. We've waited this long for the OP to have some work done to it, so any wait time for it to be completed (or for the updating to resume) will be quite small in comparison.  I, for one, am just grateful that you are here and are taking this on. You're quite a valuable member on here!


----------



## shilka

First Cooler Master V1200 review is up
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/CoolerMaster/V1200/

Will addd it to the Cooler Master info thread and the 1200-1350 comparison thread once i had the chance to read it

Edit: holy mother of god the amount of cables it has
ATX connector (610mm) 20+4 pin
4+4 pin EPS12V (685mm) x1
6+2 pin PCIe (605mm+120mm) x12
SATA (455mm+115mm+115mm+115mm) x12
4 pin Molex (410mm+155mm+155mm) x3
4 pin Molex (460mm+120mm+120mm) x3
4 pin Molex (460mm+120mm+120mm) / FDD (+120mm) 3 / 1
Hybrid Fan Controller Cable (700mm) x1


----------



## twerk

Added it within a few minutes of the review being released. Too fast for you.









Just added the model and link to the product page as it wasn't up yesterday.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Added it within a few minutes of the review being released. Too fast for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just added the model and link to the product page as it wasn't up yesterday.


I was slow review came up yesterday


----------



## twerk

I think all XFX PSU's apart from the TS and XTR have been discontinued. They are all now listed under "All Previous PSUs" on the website.

http://xfxforce.com/en-us/products/all-previous-psus#*


----------



## twerk

Anyone know anything about the new Lepa MaxGold units? They are manufactured by Yue-Lin... so I don't have high hopes.

I know Yue-Lin have done some Apevia units previously and they weren't great.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Anyone know anything about the new Lepa MaxGold units? They are manufactured by
> Yue-Lin... so I don't have high hopes.
> I know Yue-Lin have done some Apevia units previously and they weren't great.


OEM is Yue-Lin Electrical Technology and i would assume they are trash untill proven otherwise


----------



## twerk

1000-1700W updated with the following:

Corsair RM1000

Enermax Platimax 1700W (unreleased)

Enermax Revolution87+ 1200W (new)

Kingwin Lazer Platinum 1200W (new)

Kingwin Lazer Platinum 1300W (new)

Lepa MaxPlatinum 1050W (new)

Lepa MaxPlatinum 1375W (new)

Lepa MaxPlatinum 1700W (new)

Rosewill Capstone Modular 1000W (new)

Seasonic Platinum 1200W (unreleased)

Silverstone Strider Gold S 1500W (unreleased)

Super Flower Arctic series 1200W

I've had another look at Thermaltake but I have no clue what's going on with them, their lineup is all over the place.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> 1000-1700W updated with the following:
> 
> Corsair RM1000
> Enermax Platimax 1700W (unreleased)
> Enermax Revolution87+ 1200W (new)
> Kingwin Lazer Platinum 1200W (new)
> Kingwin Lazer Platinum 1300W (new)
> Lepa MaxPlatinum 1050W (new)
> Lepa MaxPlatinum 1375W (new)
> Lepa MaxPlatinum 1700W (new)
> Rosewill Capstone Modular 1000W (new)
> Seasonic Platinum 1200W (unreleased)
> Silverstone Strider Gold S 1500W (unreleased)
> Super Flower Arctic series 1200W
> 
> I've had another look at Thermaltake but I have no clue what's going on with them, their lineup is all over the place.


Thermaltake lineup is a cluster.... so yes.
Also the Tough Power Grand should not be anywhere near the list but the Tough Power DPS Gold should be on the list if its not already


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Thermaltake lineup is a cluster.... so yes.
> Also the Tough Power Grand should not be anywhere near the list but the Tough Power DPS Gold should be on the list if its not already


What's wrong with the Toughpower Grand?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> What's wrong with the Toughpower Grand?


The HighPower made models sucks i dont know about the new CWT models



That ripple suppression blows


----------



## TwoCables

Wow.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Wow.


That one and the NZXT HALE 82 V2 are some of the worst units in years we have seen from big name brands


----------



## twerk

There is the Tough Power Gold line now as well...

Recently they have released new Tough Power Gold, Tough Power Grand and Tough Power XT Gold units... they are soon to release the Tough Power DPS Platinum line when they already have the Tough Power XT Platinum line as well. Could they make it any more confusing?!

The new Tough Power Grand power supplies are probably decent, based on their history with CWT.


----------



## TwoCables

Pardon me, but isn't it "Toughpower"?


----------



## twerk

Potato, potarto.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Potato, potarto.


I prefer potartos because they have a unique tartness to them.

Toughpower is more accurate because that's the way Thermaltake prints it. People are going to be taking our lead; if we say Tough Power, then they will say Tough Power. We may as well make sure they get it right.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I prefer potartos because they have a unique tartness to them.
> 
> Toughpower is more accurate because that's the way Thermaltake prints it. People are going to be taking our lead; if we say Tough Power, then they will say Tough Power. We may as well make sure they get it right.


It is Toughpower, it's just I wrote it as Tough Power in the list so it's engrained into my brain. I'll change it now.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> It is Toughpower, it's just I wrote it as Tough Power in the list so it's engrained into my brain. I'll change it now.


Thanks. I thought that I was gonna have a conniption. hehehe  Or, maybe I'd end up in a corner, rocking back and forth muttering something about a space in the name "Toughpower".


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Thanks. I thought that I was gonna have a conniption. hehehe  Or, maybe I'd end up in a corner, rocking back and forth muttering something about a space in the name "Toughpower".


Well... I learnt a new word today haha.


----------



## TwoCables

See my edit. lol

Add this to the picture: my hair would be all messed up, going in all directions, showing just how crazy this is making me. LOL Every time someone comes up to me and is like, "Dude?", I'd be like "Toughpower, man! Toughpower! No space, no space, no, can't have a space. It's just not right."


----------



## Dragoon

Guys, I have my eyes on either a CS750m or AX760, but since the CS750m not on the recommended list, I'm here to ask what you think about it. Is it worth it? Or should I fork the extra for the AX760?

I know a 650W PSU is enough for my rig, but I'd like some headroom for future builds.

Thanks


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> Guys, I have my eyes on either a CS750m or AX760, but since the CS750m not on the recommended list, I'm here to ask what you think about it. Is it worth it? Or should I fork the extra for the AX760?
> 
> I know a 650W PSU is enough for my rig, but I'd like some headroom for future builds.
> 
> Thanks


OEM on the CS is Great Wall and its average at best.
Dont bother with any Corsair unit really get a Cooler Master V or a EVGA SuperNova G2 instead


----------



## TwoCables

Yeah, Corsair is becoming more of a joke these days.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Yeah, Corsair is becoming more of a joke these days.


Corsair STRONG! syndrome just wont die


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Corsair STRONG! syndrome just wont die


Of course not. They spent how many years being damn good? How many people did that popularity reach? How many forums know what we know? Hell, how many *people* know what we know? We are *severely* outnumbered. So, patience is key. Just because you've told 100 people in the past few months, it doesn't mean that people should get it by now.


----------



## shilka

Patience is not one of my strong points.
But at least i can admit it


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Patience is not one of my strong points.
> But at least i can admit it


Patience comes easily when you know certain things.


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> OEM on the CS is Great Wall and its average at best.
> Dont bother with any Corsair unit really get a Cooler Master V or a EVGA SuperNova G2 instead


Got it.

I did consider a Cooler Master V650S, though I can't find any decent review for it, and having only 2 PCI-E power cables threw me off.

I just looked a bit more. What about the Enermax Revolution X't 630W? I take that since 650W is enough, 630 would also do. (Though a bit on the expensive side, but if it's good quality and can hold my hardware, it's worth it)

Unfortunately, over here I only have a fraction of the hardware available or ridiculously overpriced... Which makes options really limited.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Yeah, Corsair is becoming more of a joke these days.


Eh... as you probably figured out, I'm not too versed in PSU's.

Thanks for bearing with me.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> Got it.
> 
> I did consider a Cooler Master V650S, though I can't find any decent review for it, and having only 2 PCI-E power cables threw me off.
> 
> I just looked a bit more. What about the Enermax Revolution X't 630W? I take that since 650W is enough, 630 would also do. (Though a bit on the expensive side, but if it's good quality and can hold my hardware, it's worth it)
> 
> Unfortunately, over here I only have a fraction of the hardware available or ridiculously overpriced... Which makes options really limited.
> 
> Eh... as you probably figured out, I'm not too versed in PSU's.
> 
> Thanks for bearing with me.


Cooler Master VS is about the best mid range PSU there is.
Revolution X't on the other hand is something you should avoid ripple suppression is not very good.

What do you need to power anyway?


----------



## twerk

Here's a review for the 550W VS, wattage is different but the platform is still the same.

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/CoolerMaster/V550S/

Some other options -

Seasonic G-650, review: http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=348

XFX XTR 650W, no reviews yet but it's based on the same platform as the Seasonic.

Corsair RM 650W, can be a great option if it's for a good price where you live, review: http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=363


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> Eh... as you probably figured out, I'm not too versed in PSU's.
> 
> Thanks for bearing with me.


It's all good. Most people aren't, and somehow I fell into this PSU stuff and so it's a real pleasure to be able to help!


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Cooler Master VS is about the best mid range PSU there is.
> Revolution X't on the other hand is something you should avoid ripple suppression is not very good.
> 
> What do you need to power anyway?


I see... I always heard quite well about Enermax. I actually read the review from TPU and they mentioned the poor ripple suppression.

Well... a mildly OCed 3570k, two well OCed GTX 670 to power, each having two 6 pin PCI-E connectors, two 2.5" HDDs, 2 SSDs, two 18W Laing DDC pumps, 4 200mm fans and 4 Corsair SP120 fans.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Here's a review for the 550W VS, wattage is different but the platform is still the same.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/CoolerMaster/V550S/
> 
> Some other options -
> 
> Seasonic G-650, review: http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=348
> 
> XFX XTR 650W, no reviews yet but it's based on the same platform as the Seasonic.
> 
> Corsair RM 650W, can be a great option if it's for a good price where you live, review: http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=363


The Seasonic G-650 seems like a sweet option, and it's very small too (which is perfect). The new XFX PSUs are not widely available here yet, only the older models. Highest power XTR I saw was the 550W, else just TS 550 or 650.

I did consider the RM, but I also read around OCN that they are... fair at best... It also fetches a better price than the Enermax.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> It's all good. Most people aren't, and somehow I fell into this PSU stuff and so it's a real pleasure to be able to help!


I read quite a few reviews, and I understand a bit, but what I sometimes don't really know if it's good or not is the OEM.

I know that Japanese caps like Chemicon, Rubycon, Panasonic, etc are pretty much the best...

That's as far as my knowledge on PSUs goes...


----------



## shilka

The XFX XTR is a fully modular version of the Seasonic G


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> I see... I always heard quite well about Enermax. I actually read the review from TPU and they mentioned the poor ripple suppression.
> 
> Well... a mildly OCed 3570k, two well OCed GTX 670 to power, each having two 6 pin PCI-E connectors, two 2.5" HDDs, 2 SSDs, two 18W Laing DDC pumps, 4 200mm fans and 4 Corsair SP120 fans.
> 
> The Seasonic G-650 seems like a sweet option, and it's very small too (which is perfect). The new XFX PSUs are not widely available here yet, only the older models. Highest power XTR I saw was the 550W, else just TS 550 or 650.
> 
> I did consider the RM, but I also read around OCN that they are... fair at best... It also fetches a better price than the Enermax.
> 
> I read quite a few reviews, and I understand a bit, but what I sometimes don't really know if it's good or not is the OEM.
> 
> I know that Japanese caps like Chemicon, Rubycon, Panasonic, etc are pretty much the best...
> 
> That's as far as my knowledge on PSUs goes...


I would ignore everything except for the results that the professional reviewer gets. So, ignore brand name, model, etc. Don't even pay attention to what kind of capacitors the PSU has. With PSUs, the proof truly is in the pudding. You can use whatever ingredients you want and the chef (oem) can be whoever, but what matters is how good that pudding is. Pay attention of course to what the reviewer says throughout the whole review. Also, pay attention to something else: sometimes a review will be on a cheap budget PSU and then it'll get a glowing review. Keep all reviews in context.


----------



## Dragoon

Ok... so the Seasonic G-650 is an option... but I had to search for others...

Came up with the Cooler Master V700. Read the review from Jonny Guru and it scored very well.

So, if you guys







the V700, I'll have something else to hold on to, being fully modular is awesome too.


----------



## twerk

V700 is more 'high end' than the ones mentioned, the cost reflects that too. If you like it then go for it, it's an amazing power supply.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> Ok... so the Seasonic G-650 is an option... but I had to search for others...
> 
> Came up with the Cooler Master V700. Read the review from Jonny Guru and it scored very well.
> 
> So, if you guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the V700, I'll have something else to hold on to, being fully modular is awesome too.


Cooler Master V700 is a Seasonic KM3 based unit


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Cooler Master V700 is a Seasonic KM3 based unit


...meaning, it's pretty high-end.


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> V700 is more 'high end' than the ones mentioned, the cost reflects that too. If you like it then go for it, it's an amazing power supply.


Amazing... Stuff here is just nuts... It's cheaper than the Seasonic G-650... lol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Cooler Master V700 is a Seasonic KM3 based unit


And even more weird since from what I read the KM3 units are Seasonics X series, which is their high end PSUs.

Dang... saying "you guys really know this from the tip of the tongue" would be a serious understatement.

I guess it's set then. I'm getting the Cooler Master V700. Thanks a bunch guys. +


----------



## twerk

Done the 900-999W section, kind of pointless lol.

Only 3 units... they are good but they are outdated so unless anyone has any objections I'll probably just remove that section.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Done the 900-999W section, kind of pointless lol.
> 
> Only 3 units... they are good but they are outdated so unless anyone has any objections I'll probably just remove that section.


Wow yeah. I haven't recommended a 900-something watt PSU in a LONG time. lol


----------



## PsyM4n

Maybe the sections should be re-done in a "plus 150 watts" manner, instead of the current +100w one.

In any case, the 900w+ units relate more to the 800 watt area than the 1000 watt one.


----------



## itzhoovEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Wow yeah. I haven't recommended a 900-something watt PSU in a LONG time. lol


Yeah, last 900-999 watt psu I remember recommending was the 950TX years ago.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzhoovEr*
> 
> Yeah, last 900-999 watt psu I remember recommending was the 950TX years ago.


lol same here!


----------



## twerk

800-899W section done (without links for the moment)! As always let me know if I've missed anything.


----------



## TwoCables

Things are still way too close to each other:

http://home.comcast.net/~twocables/FAQ%20PSUs.png

I'm also showing where there is way too much space. The column titles can be changed to "Wattage" and just "Efficiency". This will free you up to change the width of the columns.

This is in regards to both tables, of course and will apply to all of them.


----------



## twerk

Column titles have been simplified. Changing the cell padding now appears to do nothing...

It works if I create a new table, but I can't change it in the original table.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Column titles have been simplified. Changing the cell padding now appears to do nothing...
> 
> It works if I create a new table, but I can't change it in the original table.


Is this the Rich Text Editor's table?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Is this the Rich Text Editor's table?


Yup. If I create new tables I can change the cell padding, example:

4px


TestTestTestTest

Test



8px


TestTestTestTestTest

However if I try to edit the properties of the original tables in the OP it doesn't work.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Yup. If I create new tables I can change the cell padding, example:
> 
> 4px
> 
> 
> TestTestTestTest
> 
> Test
> 
> 
> 
> 8px
> 
> 
> TestTestTestTestTest
> 
> However if I try to edit the properties of the original tables in the OP it doesn't work.


LOL

I'm not laughing at you.


----------



## twerk

I think I know what you're laughing at, better than rage I suppose.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> I think I know what you're laughing at, better than rage I suppose.


Yeah, but I would be raging if this were happening to me because... well, you know. lol Yeah, I love this platform. heh


----------



## HeyBear

Hi guys,

I'm looking to put together a new build in the near future and was hoping to take advantage of your expertise once more, planned system specs are as follows:

CPU - i5 4670K
GPU - Single R9 280, possibly a 280x
m-ATX motherboard
5-6 fans
1 SSD and HDD

I was looking around the 450W mark although I'm not sure if that would be sufficient or which PSU's perform best at that wattage.
Possibly a be quiet! BN180 Pure Power L8 430W or Cooler Master VS V450S

Don't have any preference on where to buy, I usually get my hardware from the following though:
http://www.scan.co.uk/shop/computer-hardware/all/power-supplies/hybrid-modular-300w-530w, http://www.overclockers.co.uk/productlist.php?groupid=701&catid=123&subid=2462 or Amazon.


----------



## twerk

A 450W will do you fine at stock, grab a 550W if you want to do some overclocking.

450W option - Cooler Master VS450 (on sale)

550W option - Cooler Master VS550

Just so happens the VS is the cheapest in both wattages.


----------



## HeyBear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> A 450W will do you fine at stock, grab a 550W if you want to do some overclocking.
> 
> 450W option - Cooler Master VS450 (on sale)
> 550W option - Cooler Master VS550
> 
> Just so happens the VS is the cheapest in both wattages.


Thanks Twerk,
I'm partial to dragging sliders around on the screen so may go for the larger one


----------



## twerk

Added anchors for ease of use.

For example, if someone would like a 650W power supply you can say "check out the 600-699W section of the Recommended Power Supplies list". The link will take you right there, so you don't have to scroll down.


----------



## eXXon

Great work so far. How about narrowing some of the columns so it would fit in the page and extend the Brand/Series/Model to keep it at one line each?

Examples:
- W or Watts instead of Wattage
- MNC instead of Manufacturer
- Eff. instead of Efficiency

And then have a legend at the bottom of the OP......


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeyBear*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm looking to put together a new build in the near future and was hoping to take advantage of your expertise once more, planned system specs are as follows:
> 
> CPU - i5 4670K
> GPU - Single R9 280, possibly a 280x
> m-ATX motherboard
> 5-6 fans
> 1 SSD and HDD
> 
> I was looking around the 450W mark although I'm not sure if that would be sufficient or which PSU's perform best at that wattage.
> Possibly a be quiet! BN180 Pure Power L8 430W or Cooler Master VS V450S
> 
> Don't have any preference on where to buy, I usually get my hardware from the following though:
> http://www.scan.co.uk/shop/computer-hardware/all/power-supplies/hybrid-modular-300w-530w, http://www.overclockers.co.uk/productlist.php?groupid=701&catid=123&subid=2462 or Amazon.


If you only overclock the CPU and leave the 280 or 280X at stock, then a good quality-made 450W PSU is more than enough. The V450S is significantly better than the lowly 430W Pure Power L8. I wouldn't look any further.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeyBear*
> 
> Thanks Twerk,
> I'm partial to dragging sliders around on the screen so may go for the larger one


You'd do the overclocking in the BIOS though - unless you're talking about overclocking the video card. Speaking of which, if you do plan on overclocking the video card, then do you know if you'll be using a custom/modified BIOS in order to raise the voltage beyond what's possible with the stock BIOS?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Added anchors for ease of use.
> 
> For example, if someone would like a 650W power supply you can say "check out the 600-699W section of the Recommended Power Supplies list". The link will take you right there, so you don't have to scroll down.


Whoa. Nice. Thank you, twerk!

The spacing is still a problem, as I illustrated before. Remember? I can try to find my post if you don't.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> Great work so far. How about narrowing some of the columns so it would fit in the page and extend the Brand/Series/Model to keep it at one line each?
> 
> Examples:
> - W or Watts instead of Wattage
> - MNC instead of Manufacturer
> - Eff. instead of Efficiency
> 
> And then have a legend at the bottom of the OP......


Watts.

MNC doesn't mean Manufacturer to me. MFR. means manufacturer. However, shortening it from "Manufacturer" down to "MFR." will not make any difference because you still have manufacturer names that are longer than the word "Manufacturer".

Using "Eff." won't make any difference because of the word "Platinum". Plus, you want *SOME* space, like you see after the word "Platinum".


----------



## HeyBear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> If you only overclock the CPU and leave the 280 or 280X at stock, then a good quality-made 450W PSU is more than enough. The V450S is significantly better than the lowly 430W Pure Power L8. I wouldn't look any further.
> 
> You'd do the overclocking in the BIOS though - unless you're talking about overclocking the video card. Speaking of which, if you do plan on overclocking the video card, then do you know if you'll be using a custom/modified BIOS in order to raise the voltage beyond what's possible with the stock BIOS?


Hi Twocables,

I was referring to the graphics card when I mentioned sliders, don't worry







This computer will be for my younger brothers and I feel pretty safe saying the most stressful task it will be doing is running games, was looking to overclock the GPU over the CPU because of that.

I might go for a slight overclock on the CPU, the case size has to be rather small though so a hyper 212 is about as tall as I can go, i'll probably run out of thermal headroom reasonably quickly. I might go for an aio water cooler though once I price everything up and see if that's an option. The extra headroom the V550S provides will be nice because of all the above.

Haven't looked into AMD GPU bios's, the cooler will be staying stock so will likely keep the bios the same. Don't want to risk running into stability headaches as I'll probably just get moaned at if it blue screens or crashes. They will want to get on it as soon as it's built no doubt! The youth of today have no patience!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeyBear*
> 
> Hi Twocables,
> 
> I was referring to the graphics card when I mentioned sliders, don't worry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This computer will be for my younger brothers and I feel pretty safe saying the most stressful task it will be doing is running games, was looking to overclock the GPU over the CPU because of that.
> 
> I might go for a slight overclock on the CPU, the case size has to be rather small though so a hyper 212 is about as tall as I can go, i'll probably run out of thermal headroom reasonably quickly. I might go for an aio water cooler though once I price everything up and see if that's an option. The extra headroom the V550S provides will be nice because of all the above.
> 
> Haven't looked into AMD GPU bios's, the cooler will be staying stock so will likely keep the bios the same. Don't want to risk running into stability headaches as I'll probably just get moaned at if it blue screens or crashes. They will want to get on it as soon as it's built no doubt! The youth of today have no patience!


Oh, in that case, the V450S is still enough, but there's no harm in getting the V550S except for spending more.


----------



## phinexswarm71

so im on the fence whether to upgrade my psu or not as im planning to overclock both my cpu,gpu
the psu is a seasonic x-560 and full spec in signature,and im willing to raise the voltages as much as it requires for high stable oc gpu,cpu without going out of boundaries as to fry my hardware of course








i checked the power consumption at the extremeoutvision site and it doesnt calculates gpu's oc but with oc'd cpu such as mine at @ 4.8hz 1.34v( wishfull thinking







),and my full rig it recommends 536w psu at least

i'd appreciate every advice,thank u


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phinexswarm71*
> 
> so im on the fence whether to upgrade my psu or not as im planning to overclock both my cpu,gpu
> the psu is a seasonic x-560 and full spec in signature,and im willing to raise the voltages as much as it requires for high stable oc gpu,cpu without going out of boundaries as to fry my hardware of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i checked the power consumption at the extremeoutvision site and it doesnt calculates gpu's oc but with oc'd cpu such as mine at @ 4.8hz 1.34v( wishfull thinking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ),and my full rig it recommends 536w psu at least
> 
> i'd appreciate every advice,thank u


536 is quite an overestimation, but that's common with that calculator because some of the default settings aren't exactly the best settings for most people.

Would you be using a custom/modified BIOS for the 7970 in order to overclock and overvolt it higher than what's possible with the stock BIOS?


----------



## phinexswarm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> 536 is quite an overestimation, but that's common with that calculator because some of the default settings aren't exactly the best settings for most people.
> 
> Would you be using a custom/modified BIOS for the 7970 in order to overclock and overvolt it higher than what's possible with the stock BIOS?


i'd have to flash the bios because my card is voltages locked anyway
up onto how further ill raise the voltages i havent researched yet about my gpu oc enough unfortunately to know that but i think i'd be happy with
1250-1300/1670 oc
about voltages required for such oc as said i havent researched yet enough


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phinexswarm71*
> 
> i'd have to flash the bios because my card is voltages locked anyway
> up onto how further ill raise the voltages i havent researched yet about my gpu oc enough unfortunately to know that but i think i'd be happy with
> 1250-1300/1670 oc
> about voltages required for such oc as said i havent researched yet enough


Well, at the very worst, the PSU would just harmlessly turn off if it's not able to provide enough power while gaming with that overclock. It's a pretty high-end PSU, so I say go for it.


----------



## phinexswarm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Well, at the very worst, the PSU would just harmlessly turn off if it's not able to provide enough power while gaming with that overclock. It's a pretty high-end PSU, so I say go for it.


alright,i guess we ill find out sooner or later about it








thank u for the help.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phinexswarm71*
> 
> alright,i guess we ill find out sooner or later about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank u for the help.


You're welcome!


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> Great work so far. How about narrowing some of the columns so it would fit in the page and extend the Brand/Series/Model to keep it at one line each?
> 
> Examples:
> - W or Watts instead of Wattage
> - MNC instead of Manufacturer
> - Eff. instead of Efficiency
> 
> And then have a legend at the bottom of the OP......


It does fit in the page, and all the rows are one line each.









I have only tested at 800x1280, 1680x1050, 1920x1080 and 2560x1440 though. So you may have issues at lower resolutions... I wouldn't be a very good web developer lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Whoa. Nice. Thank you, twerk!
> 
> The spacing is still a problem, as I illustrated before. Remember? I can try to find my post if you don't.


Yeah, I'll see what I can do without cell padding as that's completely broken. I'll just add spaces to the end of the columns.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> It does fit in the page, and all the rows are one line each.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have only tested at 800x1280, 1680x1050, 1920x1080 and 2560x1440 though. So you may have issues at lower resolutions... I wouldn't be a very good web developer lol.
> 
> Yeah, I'll see what I can do without cell padding as that's completely broken. I'll just add spaces to the end of the columns.


Oh yeah, I completely forgot about that.


----------



## twerk

Added IT OCP and Playwares reviews for any units lacking English reviews. They may be in Chinese/Korean but they are still very informative.


----------



## wigger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> Great work so far. How about narrowing some of the columns so it would fit in the page and extend the Brand/Series/Model to keep it at one line each?
> 
> Examples:
> - W or Watts instead of Wattage
> - MNC instead of Manufacturer
> - Eff. instead of Efficiency
> 
> And then have a legend at the bottom of the OP......


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> It does fit in the page, and all the rows are one line each.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have only tested at 800x1280, 1680x1050, 1920x1080 and 2560x1440 though. So you may have issues at lower resolutions... I wouldn't be a very good web developer lol.
> Yeah, I'll see what I can do without cell padding as that's completely broken. I'll just add spaces to the end of the columns.


I think I know what's going on here, twerk, do you have the "View forums full width" option ticked off in the OCN options?
I tried it just now, and I suddenly had a brand new webpage to visit


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by ********
> 
> I think I know what's going on here, twerk, do you have the "View forums full width" option ticked off in the OCN options?
> I tried it just now, and I suddenly had a brand new webpage to visit


I have it ticked, why wouldn't you? I don't want a squashed forum.


----------



## wigger

Yeah, that would explain why some have trouble with the format, since originally it's not ticked off, and I guess a lot of users don't know of this option.
Before I enabled the full width option, I saw that the form would sometimes have double lines etc like @eXXon did....


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by ********
> 
> Yeah, that would explain why some have trouble with the format, since originally it's not ticked off, and I guess a lot of users don't know of this option.
> Before I enabled the full width option, I saw that the form would sometimes have double lines etc like @eXXon did....


I've added a disclaimer at the top of the thread for the moment, letting people know that it won't display properly if you don't have the option enabled.

I'll see if I can narrow the table down to cater for as many people as possible.


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by ********
> 
> Yeah, that would explain why some have trouble with the format, since originally it's not ticked off, and I guess a lot of users don't know of this option.
> Before I enabled the full width option, I saw that the form would sometimes have double lines etc like @eXXon did....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> I've added a disclaimer at the top of the thread for the moment, letting people know that it won't display properly if you don't have the option enabled.
> 
> I'll see if I can narrow the table down to cater for as many people as possible.


Wow, it's like a brand new site. I love it









+rep on both posts @****** for figuring it out mate. And props to you @twerk for all the work and disclaimer, it looks great.


----------



## ThornTwist

Just wondering if I have a decent PSU or not.

Here.


----------



## twerk

That's a great PSU, the reason it's not on the list is because it's been discontinued (superseded by the XFX TS series).


----------



## ThornTwist

Thanks for the fast Response! I didn't see mine on the list so I feared the worst.


----------



## twerk

Here's a review if you're interested: http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=216


----------



## ThornTwist

I can't tell if this guy is serious or not. What does 80 + Bronze certified mean any way? It says that the TS is 80+ Gold certified. Does that mean its better?


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> I can't tell if this guy is serious or not. What does 80 + Bronze certified mean any way? It says that the TS is 80+ Gold certified. Does that mean its better?


Those are efficiency level certifications.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/80_plus#Efficiency_level_certifications

80 plus bronze: greater than 82% at 20% load, greater than 85% at 50% load, greater than 82% at 100% load
80 plus gold: greater than 85% at 20% load, greater than 90% at 50% load, greater than 87% at 100% load

tested at room temperature. Generally this is unrelated to power supply output stability, build quality, and how good the power supply is. It's just about how much power loss there is in converting AC wall power to what the computer needs. With 85% efficiency you need 1/0.85 = 1.176W from the wall for every 1W delivered to the computer. With 90% efficiency, that would be 1/0.90 = 1.111W from the wall for every 1W delivered to the computer.

There are actually both TS Gold and TS Bronze designs, which are unrelated other than in name. The TS Gold is more efficient and also better in other ways than TS Bronze, but that's not always the case. TS Gold is better than your XFX Core (Pro) hardwired 80 plus bronze 650W unit. But what you have is better than TS Bronze.


----------



## ThornTwist

I couldn't find a TS Bronze. Could you link one? I want to see one. So how much does a 80 PLUS Titanium PSU cost anyways?


----------



## itzhoovEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> I couldn't find a TS Bronze. Could you link one? I want to see one. So how much does a 80 PLUS Titanium PSU cost anyways?


http://www.ncixus.com/products/?usaffiliateid=1000031504&sku=97070&vpn=CP-9020057-NA&manufacture=Corsair

only one out atm.


----------



## ThornTwist

What?!?! It looks like there's probably less that 50 of those made! That is one nice piece of electric power.


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> I couldn't find a TS Bronze. Could you link one? I want to see one. So how much does a 80 PLUS Titanium PSU cost anyways?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzhoovEr*
> 
> http://www.ncixus.com/products/?usaffiliateid=1000031504&sku=97070&vpn=CP-9020057-NA&manufacture=Corsair
> 
> only one out atm.


Actually, Super Flower came out with the Titanium rating first:
http://www.techpowerup.com/185028/super-flower-shows-off-first-80-plus-titanium-psu.html


----------



## itzhoovEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> Actually, Super Flower came out with the Titanium rating first:
> http://www.techpowerup.com/185028/super-flower-shows-off-first-80-plus-titanium-psu.html


Are they being sold?


----------



## mikeaj

AX1500i should be the first consumer PSU with 80 plus Titanium on the market. There were demos and others prior to it but not anything for sale.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzhoovEr*
> 
> Are they being sold?


You can buy the Leadex Platinum right now but it doesn't quite meet 80 Plus Titanium standards when running off 115V AC, so they can't market it as such.


----------



## TwoCables

Are any of the Leadex PSUs NOT recommendable?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Are any of the Leadex PSUs NOT recommendable?


Nope!


----------



## CravinR1

I got a Thermaltake TP-750P because of this list and it blew fire in 5 days. May need to take this list with a grain of salt.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> I got a Thermaltake TP-750P because of this list and it blew fire in 5 days. May need to take this list with a grain of salt.


Any PSU on the list can be faulty, it's the same with any component you buy.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Nope!


Good, because I recommended this yesterday and then the low price started to make me worried:

650W Leadex Gold for £79.99: http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-014-SF&groupid=701&catid=123&subcat=2463

(oh wait, it's £77.99 now, but that's a sale price)


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Good, because I recommended this yesterday and then the low price started to make me worried:
> 
> 650W Leadex Gold for £79.99: http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-014-SF&groupid=701&catid=123&subcat=2463
> 
> (oh wait, it's £77.99 now, but that's a sale price)


Leadex Gold = SuperNOVA G2

You know how much we love dem G2's round here.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Leadex Gold = SuperNOVA G2
> 
> You know how much we love dem G2's round here.


Oh good! Whew.


----------



## shilka

Leadex or G2 is the only PSU i am looked at for my Z97 system, nothing else out there can beat the bang for buck a Leadex / G2 can give.
And while there are better units (not many) they costs far too much compared.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Leadex or G2 is the only PSU i am looked at for my Z97 system, nothing else out there can beat the bang for buck a Leadex / G2 can give.
> And while there are better units (not many) they costs far too much compared.


Yeah, this price makes it look like a cheap unit. lol It's great!


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Yeah, this price makes it look like a cheap unit. lol It's great!


Have my eyes on the 750 watts even with GTX 780 Ti (or GTX 880) SLI i wont need more.
I am not going to bother buying the EVGA sleeved cables after all, why becasue i cant stand cables that cross each other, my OCD cant stand it so its either the stock cables or have Lutro0 make me a set and pay him extra so they dont cross.
This looks like crap, and its an old picture by the way


----------



## TwoCables

To each their own. Some people think that looks awesome.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> To each their own. Some people think that looks awesome.


I meant it looks like crap that the cables cross over each, it looks like a big mess and i dont like that.
Color wise i really like it.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Have my eyes on the 750 watts even with GTX 780 Ti (or GTX 880) SLI i wont need more.
> I am not going to bother buying the EVGA sleeved cables after all, why becasue i cant stand cables that cross each other, my OCD cant stand it so its either the stock cables or have Lutro0 make me a set and pay him extra so they dont cross.
> This looks like crap, and its an old picture by the way
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pic


If only the fans were red... Looks great though


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> If only the fans were red... Looks great though


Besides the fans on the cooler and the rear fan they are all red.
Have 3 of these and a 230mm in the front.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I meant it looks like crap that the cables cross over each, it looks like a big mess and i dont like that.
> Color wise i really like it.


But even so, people might look at that and say that it looks awesome - not even paying any attention to the fact that the individual cables are crossing over each other.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> But even so, people might look at that and say that it looks awesome - not even paying any attention to the fact that the individual cables are crossing over each other.


This is how it should look when done right


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> This is how it should look when done right


Yeah, that's definitely better, but still. Some people might be like, "it's a lot better than the way it looked before because now everything is sleeved!" lol


----------



## twerk

Grab some cable combs and you'll have it looking like that in no time, just spend a bit more time on the cable management.

http://lutro0-customs.com/products/cable-comb


----------



## itzhoovEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> You can buy the Leadex Platinum right now but it doesn't quite meet 80 Plus Titanium standards when running off 115V AC, so they can't market it as such.


Which is why I said the ax1500i was the only one out


----------



## leotan

Hi, I,m building a non-OC PC with the ff. components:

[*]i5 4440
[*]H87M-D3H/Z87M-D3H (bundled w/ processor about $3-$5 diff.)
[*]2 x 4GB 1600MHz DDR3
[*]R9 270X / GTX 760
[*]m500 120GB SSD
[*]2 x 1TB WD Caviar Blue

PSUs in mind that's sold in my area are:

[*]S12II 520W @ PHP 2,950.00
[*]M12II 520W EVO @ PHP 3,790.00
[*]Silverstone Strider Plus 500w @ PHP 3,790.00
[*]CX600M @ PHP 3,890.00

Just want to know if the evo is good.
I know most is modular but i just want to get the most solid PSU.

Thanks guys!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leotan*
> 
> Hi, I,m building a non-OC PC with the ff. components:
> 
> [*]i5 4440
> [*]H87M-D3H/Z87M-D3H (bundled w/ processor about $3-$5 diff.)
> [*]2 x 4GB 1600MHz DDR3
> [*]R9 270X / GTX 760
> [*]m500 120GB SSD
> [*]2 x 1TB WD Caviar Blue
> 
> PSUs in mind that's sold in my area are:
> 
> [*]S12II 520W @ PHP 2,950.00
> [*]M12II 520W EVO @ PHP 3,790.00
> [*]Silverstone Strider Plus 500w @ PHP 3,790.00
> [*]CX600M @ PHP 3,890.00
> 
> Just want to know if the evo is good.
> I know most is modular but i just want to get the most solid PSU.
> 
> Thanks guys!


It's not bad at all.

What's available to you in 400W and 450W PSUs?


----------



## mikeaj

Current S12II 520W and M12II 520W EVO are the same, pretty much. The latter just has the modular cables. They're better than the other two. Also agreed that 380W+ is enough power, though most of those won't come with two PCIe power connectors for the graphics cards natively. Anyway, if you find S12II 430W that would be fine too if cheaper, for example.


----------



## Sparda09

Having som trouble finding the leadex PSU's on amazon and newegg, do they have a diffrent brand in america?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sparda09*
> 
> Having som trouble finding the leadex PSU's on amazon and newegg, do they have a diffrent brand in america?


They aren't readily available in the US yet. However you can find the Leadex Gold under the EVGA SuperNOVA G2 branding and Leadex Platinum under the SuperNOVA P2 branding. Which is actually better because you get EVGA's amazing customer support and 10 year warranty.

Edit: On a slightly unrelated note, I was looking to see if there are any reviews for the SuperNOVA G1 up yet, and stumbled upon one of the most useless reviews I have had the displeasure of reading.
http://www.hitechlegion.com/reviews/power-supplies/40041-evga-supernova-1000-g1-review?showall=&limitstart=

The extent of their testing was measuring voltage regulation using OCCT and doing one-off measurements with a multimeter.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> They aren't readily available in the US yet. However you can find the Leadex Gold under the EVGA SuperNOVA G2 branding and Leadex Platinum under the SuperNOVA P2 branding. Which is actually better because you get EVGA's amazing customer support and 10 year warranty.
> 
> Edit: On a slightly unrelated note, I was looking to see if there are any reviews for the SuperNOVA G1 up yet, and stumbled upon one of the most useless reviews I have had the displeasure of reading.
> http://www.hitechlegion.com/reviews/power-supplies/40041-evga-supernova-1000-g1-review?showall=&limitstart=
> 
> The extent of their testing was measuring voltage regulation using OCCT and doing one-off measurements with a multimeter.


That's not the best part: I don't remember which PSU it is now, but there's a PSU on Newegg I saw a couple of days ago that has their logo on the top-left corner of the product image, as though it's just as good as a JonnyGURU.com approval. Sigh. So now we have something else to fight: "No. Just because Hi Tech Legion likes it, it doesn't mean it's any good".


----------



## Sparda09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> They aren't readily available in the US yet. However you can find the Leadex Gold under the EVGA SuperNOVA G2 branding and Leadex Platinum under the SuperNOVA P2 branding. Which is actually better because you get EVGA's amazing customer support and 10 year warranty.


Thanks you for that information kind sir! Unfortunate that i paid almost the same price for a corsair PSU....not that its bad or anything, but the non modular thing is getting on my nerves....cable management is a hassle...


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> That's not the best part: I don't remember which PSU it is now, but there's a PSU on Newegg I saw a couple of days ago that has their logo on the top-left corner of the product image, as though it's just as good as a JonnyGURU.com approval. Sigh. So now we have something else to fight: "No. Just because Hi Tech Legion likes it, it doesn't mean it's any good".


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Yea... I'll just do my usual... Give a link to a shilka post with all the actual information laid out and easy to see.


----------



## itzhoovEr

How good or bad is the ocz zx 850?


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzhoovEr*
> 
> How good or bad is the ocz zx 850?


Good, not great. Should be fine for many more years. It wasn't a class leader 3-4 years ago, and some newer mid-high performance stuff these days is better (never mind the top power supplies), but that doesn't detract from what it is.


----------



## eXXon

What is the main difference between the Leadex platform and the older Golden King, apart from being fully modular?


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> What is the main difference between the Leadex platform and the older Golden King, apart from being fully modular?


I don't know if there's a main difference you can really point to. Leadex (Leadex Platinum) is a new design. Depends how you look at it. From a user's perspective, it would have to be the cabling, I would think.

Leadex has a little better voltage regulation and ripple/noise control, has higher efficiency, is longer (takes more space), is fully modular, and uses full bridge LLC resonant as opposed to half bridge LLC resonant on the primary side. Some of those things are related.


----------



## itzhoovEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Good, not great. Should be fine for many more years. It wasn't a class leader 3-4 years ago, and some newer mid-high performance stuff these days is better (never mind the top power supplies), but that doesn't detract from what it is.


Would it be fine to run a 2500k and cf 290s?


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> I don't know if there's a main difference you can really point to. Leadex (Leadex Platinum) is a new design. Depends how you look at it. From a user's perspective, it would have to be the cabling, I would think.
> 
> Leadex has a little better voltage regulation and ripple/noise control, has higher efficiency, is longer (takes more space), is fully modular, and uses full bridge LLC resonant as opposed to half bridge LLC resonant on the primary side. Some of those things are related.


Cheers.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> What is the main difference between the Leadex platform and the older Golden King, apart from being fully modular?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1439667/super-flower-power-supplies-information-thread


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1439667/super-flower-power-supplies-information-thread


Thanks Shilka. Great thread/info as always.

Small note: wattage range is up to 1200W (like the MKIII Silencer 1200w).


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> Thanks Shilka. Great thread/info as always.
> 
> Small note: wattage range is up to 1200W (like the MKIII Silencer 1200w).


PC Power and Cooling Silencer MK III 750 and 850 watts are rebranded Super Flower Golden Green units
1200 watts is a rebranded Golden King and not a Green.

Golden King has more rebrands then any other platform i have ever seen Seasonic aint got nothing close maybe besides the M12II


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> PC Power and Cooling Silencer MK III 750 and 850 watts are rebranded Super Flower Golden Green units
> 1200 watts is a rebranded Golden King and not a Green.
> 
> Golden King has more rebrands then any other platform i have ever seen Seasonic aint got nothing close maybe besides the M12II


Correct, but you have it listed as going up to 1000w and it goes up to 1200w as you stated above. no begy though lol.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> Correct, but you have it listed as going up to 1000w and it goes up to 1200w as you stated above. no begy though lol.


Golden went up to 1000 watts when i made the thread, i will admit that keeping all my threads up to date is not something i am great at.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzhoovEr*
> 
> Would it be fine to run a 2500k and cf 290s?


It's overkill by about 150-200W, but only if you don't use a custom BIOS in order to overclock *and overvolt* the 290s beyond what's possible with the stock BIOS. You can overclock the 2500K as much as you want on air as well. I mean, if you leave the 290s at stock and overclock the 2500K to 4.5 GHz, then you could power your system with a good quality-made 650W PSU if you wanted to, but a good quality-made 750W PSU would maximize your average efficiency. So, you're sittin' pretty there.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Hi all,

I'm looking into a new psu for my Hero Magnum cause I will soon add an ASUS R9 280X DCII TOP. The Matrix is slighty OC'ed to 1100MHz (platinum firmware) and the i5 is set to 4GHz, and in the near future I'll go for the i7-4790K.
What power supply would you recommend?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I'm looking into a new psu for my Hero Magnum cause I will soon add an ASUS R9 280X DCII TOP. The Matrix is slighty OC'ed to 1100MHz (platinum firmware) and the i5 is set to 4GHz, and in the near future I'll go for the i7-4790K.
> What power supply would you recommend?


Are you adding this to the 7970, or replacing it? Either way, I think that the AX760 that you have is plenty.

Why not overclock higher than only 4 GHz? I mean, 4 GHz is so "yesterday".


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Are you adding this to the 7970, or replacing it? Either way, I think that the AX760 that you have is plenty.
> 
> Why not overclock higher than only 4 GHz? I mean, 4 GHz is so "yesterday".


adding.
I checked with extreme.outervision psu calculator and they recommended a 830Watt. But if you say the 760 will suffice, okay. ty

my i5 is a bit finicky with higher (stable) oc, I guess I'll stay old skool then


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> adding.
> I checked with extreme.outervision psu calculator and they recommended a 830Watt. But if you say the 760 will suffice, okay. ty
> 
> my i5 is a bit finicky with higher (stable) oc, I guess I'll stay old skool then


Can you run the calculator again, but this time click its built-in Print button and post a .PNG-formatted screenshot of that printer-friendly page. I want to show you why it's giving you that unrealistically high calculation.


----------



## SortOfGrim

As soon as it running again I will.
Which of all the psu calculators would you recommend, if you had to?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> As soon as it running again I will.
> Which of all the psu calculators would you recommend, if you had to?


I wouldn't.  I would simply just tell the person what their power consumption would be. Like, yours would be peak at 550-575W while gaming, with the 7970 paired with the R9 280X. Or maybe it could get to an extreme of 600W.


----------



## SortOfGrim

lol. thanx for the quick reply!


----------



## Lucas Bezerra

I was told that I could make my "PSU recommendation question" here, so I'll just follow the little sticky guide format. What is missing is what I don't know how to answer or don't know yet.


*Location*
Brazil
*If not in the US, links to stores in your country*
I'll buy from US.
*Budget! Set a prefered price and an absolute maximum if you can*
I'd like spending $150, but until $180 is okay.
*What will you be powering? Include as much detail as possible*
1x 4790k, 2x GTX 780Ti, 1x Gigabyte Z97 SOC Force, 22x 120mm Medium Yate Loons (4W each), 2x D5 pumps, 1x HDD, 1x SSD... CPU and GPU will be overclocked to the maximum that I safely can on water 24/7. Actually, I'll have just one GTX 780Ti right now, I'm just future proofing the thing.
*Modular cables? Non-modular/semi-modular/fully modular*
Don't care about if it is or not modular.
*Any other requirements. For example size, flat cables, ATX/SFX/TFX etc*
I'd like it to be as silent as possible, because it will probably be the loudest thing here... I'm not asking for a completely quiet unit as it is impossible at this power ratings, but I just don't want a little jet beside my desk. I also like the 5+ years of warranty versions (who does not?







)
Thanks in advance.


----------



## twerk

As you are going to be pushing your hardware as far as you can on water I would normally recommend a 1000W but the SuperNOVA 1300 G2 is still on sale at Newegg for $159.99.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438011&cm_re=evga_supernova-_-17-438-011-_-Product

May be overkill, but it's cheaper than the 1000W version so why the hell not.


----------



## ThornTwist

What is the best cheap/free way to tell if my PSU is bad while not ruining anything else?


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quick questiom, I don't see the Cooler Master V650 nor the Corsair TX850 - are they 'bad' units or just too low to be put on the list?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Quick questiom, I don't see the Cooler Master V650 nor the Corsair TX850 - are they 'bad' units or just too low to be put on the list?


They are both great units however they are both discontinued. The list only contains products that are currently in production.

The V650 was phased out and replaced by the cheaper V650S. The TX series was effectively replaced by the RM series.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> They are both great units however they are both discontinued. The list only contains products that are currently in production.
> 
> The V650 was phased out and replaced by the cheaper V650S. The TX series was effectively replaced by the RM series.


Ah, I see. I was curious, I came by here to check to see how someones unit was and also noticed my unit wasn't on there. I also couldn't remember what others have said about it any point recently.
Is it safe to say the TX850 could easily run dual GPU with a slight OC and a nice OC on the CPU?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Ah, I see. I was curious, I came by here to check to see how someones unit was and also noticed my unit wasn't on there. I also couldn't remember what others have said about it any point recently.
> Is it safe to say the TX850 could easily run dual GPU with a slight OC and a nice OC on the CPU?


Yup.


----------



## QxY

Coolermaster VS 750W review up at JonnyGuru:
http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=383

Glad I replaced my annoyingly loud Seasonic MK12 750 with this bad boy.


----------



## Original Sin

I know it's been a while but this thread looks massively different.. and I love what you've done with it. Excellent work twerk!!


----------



## shilka

Yes what we have been wating for a decent review of the XFX XTR
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/XFX/XTR650/
Will add it to the XFX info thread once i get the time for it


----------



## itzhoovEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Original Sin*
> 
> I know it's been a while but this thread looks massively different.. and I love what you've done with it. Excellent work twerk!!


look who it is


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Original Sin*
> 
> I know it's been a while but this thread looks massively different.. and I love what you've done with it. Excellent work twerk!!


Long time no see how are you?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Original Sin*
> 
> I know it's been a while but this thread looks massively different.. and I love what you've done with it. Excellent work twerk!!


Thanks!

How you doing mate? Glad to see you around again.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Yes what we have been wating for a decent review of the XFX XTR
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/XFX/XTR650/
> Will add it to the XFX info thread once i get the time for it


Added!


----------



## Original Sin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzhoovEr*
> 
> look who it is


Good to see you too!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Long time no see how are you?


Hey man, indeed it's been a while.... I'm quite good, thanks! How are you?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> How you doing mate? Glad to see you around again.


Thanks, glad to be back, if only just visiting..









I'm doing alright, thanks! How are you and how's everything around here?


----------



## shilka

I am fine thank you, made some more threads and reworked many of the older ones.


----------



## Original Sin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I am fine thank you, made some more threads and reworked many of the older ones.


Saw that, stuff looks better now, more orderly and such...









It's good to hear you're doing fine!


----------



## shilka

Does anyone know what is going to happen to the PSU part of OCZ and PC Power and Cooling?
I know Firepower bought them but does FirePower want to carry on with the old stuff or start pushing new stuff ???


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Does anyone know what is going to happen to the PSU part of OCZ and PC Power and Cooling?
> I know Firepower bought them but does FirePower want to carry on with the old stuff or start pushing new stuff ???


Who knows, they haven't released anything new since the acquisition.

I don't even know whether they are still manufacturing the old units or if they are just running on back stock.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Original Sin*
> 
> Thanks, glad to be back, if only just visiting..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm doing alright, thanks! How are you and how's everything around here?


Everything's great, definitely miss the presence of a certain PSU Editor though.


----------



## TwoCables

Yeah, and I miss the presence of a certain PSU expert who seemed to know everything PSU-related. For me, it was like, if he said it, then it was the final word on it.


----------



## Original Sin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Who knows, they haven't released anything new since the acquisition.
> Everything's great, definitely miss the presence of a certain PSU Editor though.


It's awfully nice of you to say that... bet lets face it, this section did just fine without my ostensive untactfulness and acidic humour.. that, of course, assuming you were referring to me.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Yeah, and I miss the presence of a certain PSU expert who seemed to know everything PSU-related. For me, it was like, if he said it, then it was the final word on it.


I honestly hope you're not referring to me..









How are you, TC?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Original Sin*
> 
> It's awfully nice of you to say that... bet lets face it, this section did just fine without my ostensive untactfulness and acidic humour.. that, of course, assuming you were referring to me.


I was indeed referring to you hehe. Phaedrus is still around, just no where near as active as he once was. So we still get small chunks of help and advice from him.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Original Sin*
> 
> It's awfully nice of you to say that... bet lets face it, this section did just fine without my ostensive untactfulness and acidic humour.. that, of course, assuming you were referring to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly hope you're not referring to me..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are you, TC?


I'm referring to Phaedrus2129. I miss having him around full-time.

I'm very well. Thank you.  It's nice to see you again! How are you?


----------



## Original Sin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> I was indeed referring to you hehe. Phaedrus is still around, just no where near as active as he once was. So we still get small chunks of help and advice from him.


Got it









Somewhere along the line I lost all interest in HW... and couldn't be bothered to keep up with any of this, so I doubt I'd be of much help even if I'd somehow manage to stick around more







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I'm referring to Phaedrus2129. I miss having him around full-time.


That is strangely reassuring.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I'm very well. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's nice to see you again! How are you?


Nice to see you too, I'm doing alright, thanks!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Original Sin*
> 
> Got it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somewhere along the line I lost all interest in HW... and couldn't be bothered to keep up with any of this, so I doubt I'd be of much help even if I'd somehow manage to stick around more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is strangely reassuring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see you too, I'm doing alright, thanks!


Oh good.

Well, considering what you just said, it's even better to see you than I thought. lol It's like, you came here even though there isn't much of a reason to other than for the people. So, that's awesome of you man. Thank you!


----------



## MalGanis2

Requesting some advice here







. Coming from a Corsair TX650 that just broke:


*Location:*
Spain, Europe.
*If not in the US, links to stores in your country.*
http://www.amazon.es/
http://www.4frags.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=162_59&&sort=5d&name=hardware&name=fuentes+alimentacion
I could buy in any EU store if needed.
*Budget! Set a prefered price and an absolute maximum if you can.*
60-100€
*Wattage needed, if you're not sure then that's fine but make sure to give us the details to #5!*
550-650W should be fine I guess.
*What will you be powering? Include as much detail as possible.*
Asrock Z77 Pro3
i5 3570k @ 3,4GHz (maybe with some OC in the future)
Sapphire Dual-X R9 270X
2x4GB Ripjaws X DDR3 1600
Samsung 840 EVO 120GB
WD Caviar Blue 500GB
*Modular cables? Non-modular/semi-modular/fully modular.*
Semi or fully modular.
*Number of PCIe cables needed.*
At least 2x6-pin for the GPU. It's modular so the more the better








*Any other requirements. For example size, flat cables, ATX/SFX/TFX etc.*
Need it to last long enough to use it on this PC and in at least my next PC, that is 5 years or more.


----------



## twerk

No! We're having a moment with Sin, advice has to be on hold.









With that rig you will be absolutely fine with a 450W, with plenty of headroom for OC'ing.

The Seasonic G-450 would be your best option, other units are a bit too expensive to be worth it:

http://www.amazon.es/Seasonic-SSR-450RM-Fuente-alimentaci%C3%B3n-450/dp/B00918MQ8G/


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> No! We're having a moment with Sin, advice has to be on hold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With that rig you will be absolutely fine with a 450W, with plenty of headroom for OC'ing.
> 
> The Seasonic G-450 would be your best option, other units are a bit too expensive to be worth it:
> http://www.amazon.es/Seasonic-SSR-450RM-Fuente-alimentaci%C3%B3n-450/dp/B00918MQ8G/


Since the Cooler Master VSM 450 watts is 18 euros more i second the Seasonic G series 450 watts.


----------



## Original Sin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Oh good.
> 
> Well, considering what you just said, it's even better to see you than I thought. lol It's like, you came here even though there isn't much of a reason to other than for the people. So, that's awesome of you man. Thank you!


Haha!.. Thanks and yes, it's always the people, the community... that's what you end up missing







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MalGanis2*
> 
> Requesting some advice here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Coming from a Corsair TX650 that just broke:
> 
> 
> *Location:*
> Spain, Europe.
> *If not in the US, links to stores in your country.*
> http://www.amazon.es/
> http://www.4frags.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=162_59&&sort=5d&name=hardware&name=fuentes+alimentacion
> I could buy in any EU store if needed.
> *Budget! Set a prefered price and an absolute maximum if you can.*
> 60-100€
> *Wattage needed, if you're not sure then that's fine but make sure to give us the details to #5!*
> 550-650W should be fine I guess.
> *What will you be powering? Include as much detail as possible.*
> Asrock Z77 Pro3
> i5 3570k @ 3,4GHz (maybe with some OC in the future)
> Sapphire Dual-X R9 270X
> 2x4GB Ripjaws X DDR3 1600
> Samsung 840 EVO 120GB
> WD Caviar Blue 500GB
> *Modular cables? Non-modular/semi-modular/fully modular.*
> Semi or fully modular.
> *Number of PCIe cables needed.*
> At least 2x6-pin for the GPU. It's modular so the more the better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Any other requirements. For example size, flat cables, ATX/SFX/TFX etc.*
> Need it to last long enough to use it on this PC and in at least my next PC, that is 5 years or more.


Since I'm here I might as well chime in.... check out Alternate.es too, their German counterparts have some nice offers on some quality units (Platimax 500W for 90 Euros and a bunch of other good deals, visited them earlier today), don't have the patience nor the time to browse through the Spanish site as well.









edit: the G 450 suggested by Twerk is very nice and beautifully sized for your system


----------



## MalGanis2

Wow guys, thanks for the quick answers









Now I'm even more confused than before though :E. Wouldn't 450W be a little bit short? I guess being Gold certified helps on that though... But in 2-3 years I'll probably buy a new PC and I'd like to use the same PSU. I don't think I'll ever use 2 GPU's but what if I use a power hungry GPU? :O

What do you guys think about these two?:
http://www.amazon.es/Enermax-ETA650AWT-M-Triathlor-Plus-Bronze/dp/B009SX8TDK/ref=sr_1_18?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1402504121&sr=1-18&keywords=enermax

http://www.alternate.es/Seasonic/M12II-Bronze-EVO-620W/html/product/1120923?

What about spending a little bit more and getting this?:
http://www.alternate.es/EVGA/220-G2-0750-XR/html/product/1131625?

Thanks very much!


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MalGanis2*
> 
> Wow guys, thanks for the quick answers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm even more confused than before though :E. Wouldn't 450W be a little bit short? I guess being Gold certified helps on that though... But in 2-3 years I'll probably buy a new PC and I'd like to use the same PSU. I don't think I'll ever use 2 GPU's but what if I use a power hungry GPU? :O
> 
> What do you guys think about these two?:
> http://www.amazon.es/Enermax-ETA650AWT-M-Triathlor-Plus-Bronze/dp/B009SX8TDK/ref=sr_1_18?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1402504121&sr=1-18&keywords=enermax
> 
> http://www.alternate.es/Seasonic/M12II-Bronze-EVO-620W/html/product/1120923?
> 
> What about spending a little bit more and getting this?:
> http://www.alternate.es/EVGA/220-G2-0750-XR/html/product/1131625?
> 
> Thanks very much!


80 plus has nothing to do with rated output nor has it anything to do with quality


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MalGanis2*
> 
> Wow guys, thanks for the quick answers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm even more confused than before though :E. Wouldn't 450W be a little bit short? I guess being Gold certified helps on that though... But in 2-3 years I'll probably buy a new PC and I'd like to use the same PSU. I don't think I'll ever use 2 GPU's but what if I use a power hungry GPU? :O
> 
> What do you guys think about these two?:
> http://www.amazon.es/Enermax-ETA650AWT-M-Triathlor-Plus-Bronze/dp/B009SX8TDK/ref=sr_1_18?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1402504121&sr=1-18&keywords=enermax
> http://www.alternate.es/Seasonic/M12II-Bronze-EVO-620W/html/product/1120923?
> 
> What about spending a little bit more and getting this?:
> http://www.alternate.es/EVGA/220-G2-0750-XR/html/product/1131625?
> 
> Thanks very much!


The first two units are decent but not as good as the G-450, they are also overkill for your setup. The 750 G2 is fanastic but massively overkill.

450W will still be enough in the future, GPU's are only getting more and more power efficient every generation (this generation was a blip).

If I break down your setup:

R9 270X = ~177W

i5 3570K = ~77W, overclocks may bring that up a bit, but not a lot.

Rest of the system = <70W

That only brings you to 324W under full load, typical and gaming load will be quite a bit lower. You could stick a GTX 780 in there and still be absolutely fine.


----------



## MalGanis2

OK, thanks very much again guys, I'll probably get the G-450 then as it's cheaper and available in Amazon which I prefer (prime ftw!).

I'll also study about the different 80 Plus labels and their meanings


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MalGanis2*
> 
> OK, thanks very much again guys, I'll probably get the G-450 then as it's cheaper and available in Amazon which I prefer (prime ftw!).
> 
> I'll also study about the different 80 Plus labels and their meanings


80 plus is an efficiency rating system, it does not have anything to do with ripple suppression or voltage regulation.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MalGanis2*
> 
> OK, thanks very much again guys, I'll probably get the G-450 then as it's cheaper and available in Amazon which I prefer (prime ftw!).
> 
> I'll also study about the different 80 Plus labels and their meanings


I recommend just studying these two articles:

http://www.overclock.net/t/711542/on-efficiency

http://www.overclock.net/t/872013/50-load-myth

You may need to read them both 2-3 times before you truly deeply understand it, but still.


----------



## twerk

I will be finishing the list next week some time, just got one last week of college to get through! Then I have over 2 months of freedom before university.

After I've finished with this I have another huge thread in the works (PSU related of course).


----------



## Pimphare

Hey guys I've already posted this in the repository of power supply pin-outs thread, but I need all the help I can get. I hope it's ok to post this here.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pimphare*
> 
> Where can I find a pin-out for a XFX Pro Series Black Edition 850W 80 plus gold fully modular psu? I know that I have asked this here a while back and that it's based on the Seasonic X KM3 but I'm not sure if the pin-out is the same. I made up my own pin-out and now I'm in somewhat of a mess. I recently resleeved my psu cables and now I can't get it to do anything. I tried to jump it to turn on my water cooling pump to no avail. I also tried pluging in only 2 wires directly into the psu where the jumper would complete the circuit and I hear a little noise as if it wants to start up, but still nothing. I'm in dire straights here guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any suggestions?


Edit: Disregard post.. I got it sorted out.


----------



## Kokumotsu

guys is there anything about the Corsair CS450m.
its oem is Great Wall which i see on a few PSUs listed
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139058
wondering if i should use it in my friends build in place of the Capstone 450m (out of stock)


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokumotsu*
> 
> guys is there anything about the Corsair CS450m.
> its oem is Great Wall which i see on a few PSUs listed
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139058
> wondering if i should use it in my friends build in place of the Capstone 450m (out of stock)


Ripple suppression is not great its over 60mv,
If the Capstone is out of stock then you still have the XFX TS Bronze and Gold the Seasonic S12G and G series and the Cooler Master VSM 450 watts, all of those are better then the Corsair CS.


----------



## twerk

Yeah, the CS isn't on the list for a reason. It's not bad per se, it's just not a particularly great performer. 65mV ripple on the 12V rail is really a bit higher than I would like, especially in a modern PSU. It seems like they have sacrificed quite a bit to score that 80 Plus Gold certification.

There's two Y caps on the inlet but none of the mainboard for the line filtering, no MOV or TVS diode either which is a bit disconcerting. It's not a huge issue because you should have a properly setup surge protector anyway but it's nice to have surge protection in place within the PSU itself, and really I expect it. I have no complaints about the caps used, and the build quality is pretty good.

All the options suggested above would be better and cost the same or only a fraction more.


----------



## Kokumotsu

thanks for the info guys

and lol nice username twerk


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokumotsu*
> 
> thanks for the info guys
> 
> and lol nice username twerk


----------



## twerk

EVGA 500W review is up at JonnyGURU.

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=384

You won't find a better 500W unit for the price, but it won't be making the list. Also, the bridge rectifier isn't heatsinked like on the old CX430, why you do dis?! It costs like $0.50 for a small heatsink.


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*


I like your avatar From Haunted House ep


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> I like your avatar From Haunted House ep


Yeah, boyyyeee! They're playing most of the songs from their new Abandon Ship album at EDC 2014 soon, can't wait.


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Yea I heard about the Abandon Ship album... looking forward to that one. Have you heard Unison KP Remix? That's a good one off a different album.

Also, 1200P2 going over to JonnyGuru soon so should see a review of that one shortly.


----------



## LordTyranus

Hi, some advice please. Building a completely new PC as my old one is simply too old and slow now.

Location:
England
If not in the US, links to stores in your country.
http://www.scan.co.uk
http://www.amazon.co.uk
http://www.overclockers.co.uk
http://www.ebuyer.com
http://www.aria.co.uk
http://www.cclonline.com

Budget! Set a prefered price and an absolute maximum if you can.
£60-£100

Wattage needed, if you're not sure then that's fine but make sure to give us the details to #5!
Not sure, maybe around 500W??

What will you be powering? Include as much detail as possible.

Asus ROG Maximus VII Ranger Z97 motherboard
Intel i7 4790K (with air OC)
Nvidia GTX 770 (possibly 780) (model undecided)
RAM model undecided 8GB DDR3 1600
SSD 250gb (model undecided)
Bluray drive (model undecided)
500gb Seagate Barracuda SATA drive (in current PC)

Modular cables? Non-modular/semi-modular/fully modular.
Not fussed. Semi-modular is a bonus.

Number of PCIe cables needed.
Enough for the GPU listed above.

Any other requirements. For example size, flat cables, ATX/SFX/TFX etc.
I'd prefer one with a good track record at longevity, possibly even with a lengthy warranty. My current one lasted for 9 years with no problems!
I'd also prefer one that is quiet.

Thank you


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordTyranus*
> 
> Hi, some advice please. Building a completely new PC as my old one is simply too old and slow now.
> 
> Location:
> England
> If not in the US, links to stores in your country.
> http://www.scan.co.uk
> http://www.amazon.co.uk
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk
> http://www.ebuyer.com
> http://www.aria.co.uk
> http://www.cclonline.com
> 
> Budget! Set a prefered price and an absolute maximum if you can.
> £60-£100
> 
> Wattage needed, if you're not sure then that's fine but make sure to give us the details to #5!
> Not sure, maybe around 500W??
> 
> What will you be powering? Include as much detail as possible.
> 
> Asus ROG Maximus VII Ranger Z97 motherboard
> Intel i7 4790K (with air OC)
> Nvidia GTX 770 (possibly 780) (model undecided)
> RAM model undecided 8GB DDR3 1600
> SSD 250gb (model undecided)
> Bluray drive (model undecided)
> 500gb Seagate Barracuda SATA drive (in current PC)
> 
> Modular cables? Non-modular/semi-modular/fully modular.
> Not fussed. Semi-modular is a bonus.
> 
> Number of PCIe cables needed.
> Enough for the GPU listed above.
> 
> Any other requirements. For example size, flat cables, ATX/SFX/TFX etc.
> I'd prefer one with a good track record at longevity, possibly even with a lengthy warranty. My current one lasted for 9 years with no problems!
> I'd also prefer one that is quiet.
> 
> Thank you


You dont need more then a 550 watts unit for that system not unless you are going to have SLI or volt mod the card you have, so this one
http://www.scan.co.uk/products/550w-cooler-master-vs-series-hybrid-modular-80-plus-gold-1x120mm-atx-v231-psu


----------



## twerk

It would really depend on whether you were going with the 770 or 780, for the latter I'd go with a 550w and the former a 450W. The 780 can be pretty power hungry when overclocked and it's nice to have the headroom.

*450W*

Cooler Master V450S (semi-modular) - £53.24 @ Scan

Seasonic G-450 (semi-modular) - £65.34 @ Scan

*550W*

Cooler Master V550S (semi-modular) - £71.46 @ Scan

Seasonic G-550 (semi-modular) - £75.06 @ Scan

XFX XTR 550W (fully modular) - £77.46 @ Scan

It would be a bit overkill for either setup but Overclockers have a really good deal on the Super Flower Leadex Gold 650W, it's only £77.99 which is similarly priced to the 550W units. It's fully modular too.

If it were me I'd take either the Cooler Master V450S or Leadex Gold 650W, those are the two best value options. I've only checked the prices at Scan, Overclockers and Amazon so feel free to check elsewhere to see if you can find cheaper prices, Scan is normally the best for PSU's though.


----------



## LordTyranus

Thank you very much for your prompt responses. In fact, Cooler Master V550S is on Scan's "Today Only" offers page for £62.39 including next day courier delivery! Which is a bargain


----------



## twerk

Indeed it is! I would definitely go with that then.

I hate how the discount doesn't display on the product page and you have to go hunting for it.


----------



## muppet847

Need a PSU for my HTPC/Mobile gaming rig

CPU: Intel Pentium G3258 Haswell (anniversary edition) want to hit 4.4 - 4.6 Ghz
MOBO: ASRock Z97E-ITX/ac
RAM: Crucial sport 1.35v 8GB
GPU: MSI GeForce GTX 750 Ti (no PCI-E connector)
HDD: some random WD hard drive i had laying around

I have looked around newegg so far, was looking at the Antec EarthWatts Green EA-380D because its on your list, but i am worried it wont be enough, because ill be drawing too much from the 12v rails with the overclock and the GPU, with it not having its own power connector.
I was also looking at the SeaSonic SS-400ET and the Corsair CX430, neither of which are on your list, and from the reviews i've found (AnandTech) both of them are just kind of sub-par/nothing special power supplies, so idk about them.
Lastly the SeaSonic S12II 380B comes highly regarded but it doesnt list Haswell compatibility (although idk how important that really is, seems like a marketing gimmick), and it doesnt have an 8 pin EPS connector which my MOBO has and, it being a mini-ITX mobo i wanna give it all the power i can for the best OC. And the Rosewill Capstone-450, which, is on your list but, is the most expensive, and is non-modular and comes with too many cables that i don't need (working with a small case) however, i guess if its really my only option i'll take it.

open to suggestions as long as they are reputable and fit my criteria, and will happily buy the aforementioned Antec EarthWatts if my worries can be debunked

thanks in advance


----------



## twerk

Any of the PSU's in the sub 400W category will be perfect, just pick one that fits your budget. I'll be amazed if you can get that rig to draw more than 200W under gaming load.

The Seasonic G-360 is the best but it's a tad expensive, I would say the EarthWatts is best value.


----------



## muppet847

thanks for the quick reply, ill just go with the Antec EarthWatts. the Seasonic G-360 is just too expensive for me. on a side note though, is there really any merit to power supplies claiming to be "Haswell Certified" ?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muppet847*
> 
> thanks for the quick reply, ill just go with the Antec EarthWatts. the Seasonic G-360 is just too expensive for me. on a side note though, is there really any merit to power supplies claiming to be "Haswell Certified" ?


Not really. It just means the PSU is compatible with the Intel C6 and C7 sleep states.

Any PSU that uses a DC to DC design for the +3.3V and +5V rails will be compatible. Non-DCDC designs can have issues because if there is enough load on the secondary rails, the 12V can go out of spec, potentially triggering protections and shutting the PSU off.


----------



## TwoCables

So pretty much any group-regulated PSU is technically incompatible, but it's not really a big deal. The clue you'd have that your PSU is incompatible is your computer won't turn on from Sleep Mode. If that happens, then you'd just disable C7.


----------



## MalGanis2

Hey guys, remember my post in #4068?

My Corsair PSU was still under it's 5 years warranty (2 weeks to go, so close







). I sent it to Corsair and after just a week I got a RM650 as a replacement. 10/10 for Corsair, I got a better PSU and fully modular (the broken PSU was the old TX650) for free. Awesome.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MalGanis2*
> 
> Hey guys, remember my post in #4068?
> 
> My Corsair PSU was still under it's 5 years warranty (2 weeks to go, so close
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). I sent it to Corsair and after just a week I got a RM650 as a replacement. 10/10 for Corsair, I got a better PSU and fully modular (the broken PSU was the old TX650) for free. Awesome.


Awesome! The TX is EOL now so they didn't have much choice, but still great.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MalGanis2*
> 
> Hey guys, remember my post in #4068?
> 
> My Corsair PSU was still under it's 5 years warranty (2 weeks to go, so close
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). I sent it to Corsair and after just a week I got a RM650 as a replacement. 10/10 for Corsair, I got a better PSU and fully modular (the broken PSU was the old TX650) for free. Awesome.


Sad thing is your old TX was better in many ways


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Sad thing is your old TX was better in many ways


Thermal issues again shilka? I don't know much about the TX line, other than some where fairly bad, while other models (like mine) are... better.

EDIT: Didn't they skimp on caps compared to other units?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Thermal issues again shilka? I don't know much about the TX line, other than some where fairly bad, while other models (like mine) are... better.
> 
> EDIT: Didn't they skimp on caps compared to other units?


RM is worse all around only the efficiency is better


----------



## twerk

It would depend on the version of TX650 that he had, I think it must be up there with the most iterations released, there have been 6 IIRC.

In terms of component quality the TX is better, the Seasonic made units had a mixture of Rubycon/Chemi-Con caps, most of the CWT units used all Chemi-Cons (I think, it's difficult to keep up with so many versions). The RM is a more efficient, modern design though so it will run quieter, cooler and waste less power. For most people, the RM is better because of those factors and the fact that it's fully modular.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> It would depend on the version of TX650 that he had, I think it must be up there with the most iterations released, there have been 6 IIRC.
> 
> In terms of component quality the TX is better, the Seasonic made units had a mixture of Rubycon/Chemi-Con caps, most of the CWT units used all Chemi-Cons (I think, it's difficult to keep up with so many versions). The RM is a more efficient, modern design though so it will run quieter, cooler and waste less power. For most people, the RM is better because of those factors and the fact that it's fully modular.


Yes it will run cooler other then the fact that the fan runs so slow that it ends up getter hotter then the TX or at least that i how i understood the data.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Yes it will run cooler other then the fact that the fan runs so slow that it ends up getter hotter then the TX or at least that i how i understood the data.


I phrased it badly, less heat output would be more suitable terminology.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Less heat output would be a better way to phrase it then.


Yes thats how i understood it, i also understood that despite the less heat output on the RM it ends up being hotter then the TX due to the low fan speeds, take the Rosewill Capstone the Seasonic G series and the Cooler Master VS all of these runs 7-15c below the CWT made RM.
Not trying to start a fight or anything, it was just an observation.


----------



## magicase

Between the Seasonic XP1200 and Antec HCP Platinum 1300 which one is a better PSU? I'm choosing between one of these for my next build and I'm not sure which one is a better choice.

It will be powering a i7 4930k and 3 x 290 that all will be OC moderately.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicase*
> 
> Between the Seasonic XP1200 and Antec HCP Platinum 1300 which one is a better PSU? I'm choosing between one of these for my next build and I'm not sure which one is a better choice.
> 
> It will be powering a i7 4930k and 3 x 290 that all will be OC moderately.


You dont need more then a 1000 watts PSU for that system unless you are going to voltmod your cards.
I am going to say the same as i do in this thread
http://www.overclock.net/t/1438987/1000-1050-watts-comparison-thread-fully-modular#post_21108368

That is get the EVGA SuperNova G2 or P2


----------



## Imprezzion

Ok guys, I need a PSU for the following system. As cheap as possible, no requirements in terms of 80+ cert. and can be non-modular. Just has to be good quality as it's a system for resale and I don't sell junk.

i7 2600k (Might OC it to whatever the cooler allows)
P8P67 Pro
Thermaltake Archon cooler
8GB 2133Mhz G.Skill
Palit GTX770 JetStream (Does run 1.30v @ 1359Mhz core, but can be kept stock as well)
A random case, probably going to be something like a Zalman Z11 as it's cheap and looks decent.

So, i need a PSU for this system. Preferably capable of running it overclocked.

Suggestions for a secondhand PSU are fine as well but that way I know which PSU's to look for.

For example, I can get a month old CM GM-G650M for €45 but it has no warranty as the guy ''lost'' the reciept.
Or... say.. a XFX Pro 550w for €35. Has a year of warranty left.
€40 will get me a CX600 as well.
Or, I could buy a new one which will be something like.. the €50 Seasonic S12II 520w or the €55 CM GM-G550M.

Hell, maybe this system will be fine on even lower wattages but I doubt I can OC both CPU and GPU on a 450W XFX or Seasonic.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Ok guys, I need a PSU for the following system. As cheap as possible, no requirements in terms of 80+ cert. and can be non-modular. Just has to be good quality as it's a system for resale and I don't sell junk.
> 
> i7 2600k (Might OC it to whatever the cooler allows)
> P8P67 Pro
> Thermaltake Archon cooler
> 8GB 2133Mhz G.Skill
> Palit GTX770 JetStream (Does run 1.30v @ 1359Mhz core, but can be kept stock as well)
> A random case, probably going to be something like a Zalman Z11 as it's cheap and looks decent.
> 
> ...


I'd look for any Seasonic S12II Bronze based units to start with, so that would be Antec High Current Gamer, the S12II Bronze itself, XFX TS Bronze and XFX Core Edition. You may be able to find some cheap M12II units too, but they are normally a bit more expensive (M12II Bronze/EVO Edition and Antec HCG-M).

Antec EarthWatts units are normally pretty cheap too, they are worth looking at. That Cooler Master and Corsair would be okay but only after you have looked at all the other options I've mentioned because they are quite a bit better.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicase*
> 
> Between the Seasonic XP1200 and Antec HCP Platinum 1300 which one is a better PSU? I'm choosing between one of these for my next build and I'm not sure which one is a better choice.
> 
> It will be powering a i7 4930k and 3 x 290 that all will be OC moderately.


Will you be overclocking the 4930K? If so, then by how much? That thing can consume a *LOT* of power when overclocked, so you could potentially need the power capacity that you're looking at.


----------



## itzhoovEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> You dont need more then a 1000 watts PSU for that system unless you are going to voltmod your cards.
> I am going to say the same as i do in this thread
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1438987/1000-1050-watts-comparison-thread-fully-modular#post_21108368
> 
> That is get the EVGA SuperNova G2 or P2


http://www.hardocp.com/article/2014/05/13/amd_radeon_r9_295x2_xfx_290x_dd_trifire_review/9


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzhoovEr*
> 
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2014/05/13/amd_radeon_r9_295x2_xfx_290x_dd_trifire_review/9


That is quad fire, and that is also with the PSU conversion. If a PSU has something like 85% efficiency, then you need to find 85% of 1400W. In this case, it would be 1190W. I'm not sure what the efficiency of the G2 1300W. Just woke up so forgive me when I say I'm not going to look.


----------



## itzhoovEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> That is quad fire, and that is also with the PSU conversion. If a PSU has something like 85% efficiency, then you need to find 85% of 1400W. In this case, it would be 1190W. I'm not sure what the efficiency of the G2 1300W. Just woke up so forgive me when I say I'm not going to look.


It also shows trifire 290x's with a 3770k pulling 1048w.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzhoovEr*
> 
> It also shows trifire 290x's with a 3770k pulling 1048w.


Hmm... States up to 90% efficiency, so I will use 85%.

85% of 1048W = 890.8W consumed. With that amount, the G2 1000W could easily handle a bit of OC. Seems shilka was right.


----------



## Lucas Bezerra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> That is quad fire, and that is also with the PSU conversion. If a PSU has something like 85% efficiency, then you need to find 85% of 1400W. In this case, it would be 1190W. I'm not sure what the efficiency of the G2 1300W. Just woke up so forgive me when I say I'm not going to look.


Sorry, but a 1000W power supply will provide you 1000W, no matter what efficiency it has. The efficiency refers to how much power is wasted on the conversions and does no have anything to do with the labeled power rating of the unit...

Example:

1000W 90% efficiency rated power supply = 1000W provided for your system and 1111W pulled from the wall socket (1000W/0.9).

EDIT: Nevermind, lol. Didn't read right what you where saying. Forget what Ive said


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucas Bezerra*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> That is quad fire, and that is also with the PSU conversion. If a PSU has something like 85% efficiency, then you need to find 85% of 1400W. In this case, it would be 1190W. I'm not sure what the efficiency of the G2 1300W. Just woke up so forgive me when I say I'm not going to look.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but a 1000W power supply will provide you 1000W, no matter what efficiency it has. The efficiency refers to how much power is wasted on the conversions and does no have anything to do with the labeled power rating of the unit...
> 
> Example:
> 
> 1000W 90% efficiency rated power supply = 1000W provided for your system and 1111W pulled from the wall socket (1000W/0.9).
Click to expand...

you're both saying the same thing here. the "1400w" he's refering to is not a psu, but power consumption measured at the wall here.

edit: I was unfashionably late I see. nevermind


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Don't worry guys









EDIT: Just to clarify for people who do not know, the watt reported on the box is how much power the unit can supply to the system. Some manufactures list peak watt, others list their continuous delivery. So, if a unit says 1300w continuous it can supply 1300w to the system. If it is rated at 90% efficiency and can deliver a continuous 1300W, it can safely pull ~1450W _*from the wall*_ at all times. Of course, that is quite a bit that it has to deal with, and not to mention the power bill


----------



## itzhoovEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Hmm... States up to 90% efficiency, so I will use 85%.
> 
> 85% of 1048W = 890.8W consumed. With that amount, the G2 1000W could easily handle a bit of OC. Seems shilka was right.


He's also running a 4930k and three 290s which will all be overclocked.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Don't worry guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Just to clarify for people who do not know, the watt reported on the box is how much power the unit can supply to the system. Some manufactures list peak watt, others list their continuous delivery. So, if a unit says 1300w continuous it can supply 1300w to the system. If it is rated at 90% efficiency and can deliver a continuous 1300W, it can safely pull ~1450W *from the wall* at all times. Of course, that is quite a bit that it has to deal with, and not to mention the power bill


All of the PSUs that we recommend here on OCN are continuous-rated.

And yes, the 4930K is very very very power-hungry when overclocked. The 3930K can pull over 325W when overclocked to 4.8 GHz, so the 4930K is probably not too far behind that.

Just in case anyone asks, no, I'm talking about the CPU itself - what it pulls from the PSU.


----------



## magicase

Would a 1000w psu be fine if it was to run a 4790k and 3 x 290s with all moderate OC?


----------



## itzhoovEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicase*
> 
> Would a 1000w psu be fine if it was to run a 4790k and 3 x 290s with all moderate OC?


If you dont up the voltage then it should be fine.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicase*
> 
> Would a 1000w psu be fine if it was to run a 4790k and 3 x 290s with all moderate OC?


Yep, as long as you stay with the stock voltage on the 290s and as long as the 1000W PSU is a good quality-made unit and not some junker.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Congratulations on making the front-page-sliding-panel-thing!


----------



## magicase

The 290s will be stock voltage and overclocked to 1050 core and the 4790k will be pushed to 1.35-1.4v. PSU will be Seasonic XP 1000w.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Congratulations on making the front-page-sliding-panel-thing!


I only had to hold gappo at gunpoint to get it there, so it's fine! Also made the Twitzorz too.


----------



## Red1776

I would bet that this has been brought up before, but I am not reading 413 pages.

why is the AX 1200W not on the list?

It is a flextronics build, ripple is ultra low, had the highest score until the 1500i came around from JG (9.8) and efficiency of 90%

not to mention that it held at 1548w during JG torture load and the temps (look them up) test etc etc.

Just curious


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I would bet that this has been brought up before, but I am not reading 413 pages.
> 
> why is the AX 1200W not on the list?
> 
> It is a flextronics build, ripple is ultra low, had the highest score until the 1500i came around from JG (9.8) and efficiency of 90%
> 
> not to mention that it held at 1548w during JG torture load and the temps (look them up) test etc etc.
> 
> Just curious


It's discontinued. Only units in current production make the list, if I included every unit ever made it would be a hell of a lot longer.

It would be on the list for sure if it was still in production.


----------



## winston-G

Great list of PSU's. Is there a list of PSU by low noise and dependability? I have spent a good deal of time searching for a PSU that is quiet, reliable and with long cables that I can move around in my HAF922. Currently I have Thermaltake 775M. As you might know the cables are a bit short and don't really bend all that well. Any help on this would be great, thanks!!


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *winston-G*
> 
> Great list of PSU's. Is there a list of PSU by low noise and dependability? I have spent a good deal of time searching for a PSU that is quiet, reliable and with long cables that I can move around in my HAF922. Currently I have Thermaltake 775M. As you might know the cables are a bit short and don't really bend all that well. Any help on this would be great, thanks!!


Welcome to OCN, what do you need to power?


----------



## itzhoovEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I would bet that this has been brought up before, but I am not reading 413 pages.
> why is the AX 1200W not on the list?
> It is a flextronics build, ripple is ultra low, *had the highest score until the 1500i came around from JG (9.8)* and efficiency of 90%
> not to mention that it held at 1548w during JG torture load and the temps (look them up) test etc etc.
> 
> Just curious


http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story6&reid=377 has a 9.9

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story6&reid=374 has a 9.9

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story6&reid=367 has a 9.9


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicase*
> 
> The 290s will be stock voltage and overclocked to 1050 core and the 4790k will be pushed to 1.35-1.4v. PSU will be Seasonic XP 1000w.


Oh good, then you have enough power and a very good quality-made PSU!


----------



## Monosukoi

Pairing a overclocked 4690K and R9 280X with a Cooler Master V450S - I should be fine, right?


----------



## itzhoovEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Monosukoi*
> 
> Pairing a overclocked 4690K and R9 280X with a Cooler Master V450S - I should be fine, right?


Yup. Just dont overvolt it.


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Ok guys, I need a PSU for the following system. As cheap as possible, no requirements in terms of 80+ cert. and can be non-modular. Just has to be good quality as it's a system for resale and I don't sell junk.
> 
> i7 2600k (Might OC it to whatever the cooler allows)
> P8P67 Pro
> Thermaltake Archon cooler
> 8GB 2133Mhz G.Skill
> Palit GTX770 JetStream (Does run 1.30v @ 1359Mhz core, but can be kept stock as well)
> A random case, probably going to be something like a Zalman Z11 as it's cheap and looks decent.
> 
> So, i need a PSU for this system. Preferably capable of running it overclocked.
> 
> *** Blabla***


So, I got a offer from someone for a be quiet! Pure Power CM L8 730W for €55. Is it worth it?

EDIT: According to the TechPowerUp review it's not that bad but it is absolutely not great either. Loose voltage regulation and short cables.. Hmm..
I'd probably be better off with a €59 new Seasonic M12II 520W EVO won't i.. lol.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> So, I got a offer from someone for a be quiet! Pure Power CM L8 730W for €55. Is it worth it?
> 
> EDIT: According to the TechPowerUp review it's not that bad but it is absolutely not great either. Loose voltage regulation and short cables.. Hmm..
> I'd probably be better off with a €59 new Seasonic M12II 520W EVO won't i.. lol.


Some M12II units can be loud its not known for being the most quiet unit out there.


----------



## Anzurei

I've stumbled upon this great thread while trying to figure out why my video card has terrible coil whine. I own a single MSI GTX 780Ti "Gaming" and an EVGA Supernova NEX750B (which I hear is terrible), and I concluded it might be the PSU's fault. However the video card is also known, based on multiple user reviews on NewEgg and such, to have coil whine. Now I'm unsure if regardless of PSU the coil whine is present or the pair itself is at cause, which might indicate many users out there have terrible PSUs. I intend to eventually have SLI and I wonder how urgent the need to change the dreaded EVGA PSU with something better is. Whilst I look at this great list I can only notice how uninformed I was when I made the decision to buy the NEX750B. Would anyone have any suggestions? I wish to keep this build running for another 5 years (4770K, 16GB, 2x SSD, 1xHDD). Thanks in advance!


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anzurei*
> 
> I've stumbled upon this great thread while trying to figure out why my video card has terrible coil whine. I own a single MSI GTX 780Ti "Gaming" and an EVGA Supernova NEX750B (which I hear is terrible), and I concluded it might be the PSU's fault. However the video card is also known, based on multiple user reviews on NewEgg and such, to have coil whine. Now I'm unsure if regardless of PSU the coil whine is present or the pair itself is at cause, which might indicate many users out there have terrible PSUs. I intend to eventually have SLI and I wonder how urgent the need to change the dreaded EVGA PSU with something better is. Whilst I look at this great list I can only notice how uninformed I was when I made the decision to buy the NEX750B. Would anyone have any suggestions? I wish to keep this build running for another 5 years (4770K, 16GB, 2x SSD, 1xHDD). Thanks in advance!


Welcome to OCN, yes the NEX750B which is a downgraded FSP Raider is not great and you should replace it with something better if you can, on the other hand it might not help your coil whine problem at all.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Monosukoi*
> 
> Pairing a overclocked 4690K and R9 280X with a Cooler Master V450S - I should be fine, right?


That's more than enough, as long as you don't use a modified BIOS for the 280X for the purpose of raising the voltage higher than what's possible with the stock BIOS. I mean, if you overclock the 4670K as high as possible with air cooling and leave the 280X mostly at stock, then your power consumption while gaming won't go any higher than about 400-425W.


----------



## Red1776

This has probably been dropped here before , but in the off chance it has not:

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2011/10/04/80_plus_irrelevant_to_you_when_buying_psu/#.U7G5-PldV0g


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> This has probably been dropped here before , but in the off chance it has not:
> 
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2011/10/04/80_plus_irrelevant_to_you_when_buying_psu/#.U7G5-PldV0g


I haven't seen anyone post this before in here, so thank you. I haven't seen this until now, so I'll check it out as soon as I have some time. Judging from the title, it sounds to me like it's quite a good thing to read!


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> This has probably been dropped here before , but in the off chance it has not:
> 
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2011/10/04/80_plus_irrelevant_to_you_when_buying_psu/#.U7G5-PldV0g
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen anyone post this before in here, so thank you. I haven't seen this until now, so I'll check it out as soon as I have some time. Judging from the title, it sounds to me like it's quite a good thing to read!
Click to expand...

Certainly,

I just saw St Paul, howdy neighbor


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Certainly,
> 
> I just saw St Paul, howdy neighbor


hehe I noticed that too! Howdy! lol


----------



## twerk

Seasonic Platinum 1200W review up at JonnyGURU. As expected, an absolutely flawless unit. Just a tad on the expensive side.

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=385


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Seasonic Platinum 1200W review up at JonnyGURU. As expected, an absolutely flawless unit. Just a tad on the expensive side.
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=385


Will add that to the Seasonic thread


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> This has probably been dropped here before , but in the off chance it has not:
> 
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2011/10/04/80_plus_irrelevant_to_you_when_buying_psu/#.U7G5-PldV0g


Whoa. I just finished reading this, and I think that we need a Sticky thread here on OCN for it. It also needs to be added to Phaedrus2129's two efficiency articles, and it also needs to be added to the OP of this thread.

Also, every PSU enthusiast on here needs to keep this handy at all times (bookmarked, perhaps) so that they can easily and quickly share this with anyone who seems to believe that they should be basing their decision for their next PSU on the PSU's 80 Plus Certification. This article can and should be used to basically help you teach that the 80 Plus Certification should be ignored, and why.


----------



## Bold Eagle

Hi all

Are there any recommendations for a "Power Supply Wattage Calculator"?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bold Eagle*
> 
> Hi all
> 
> Are there any recommendations for a "Power Supply Wattage Calculator"?


Not really, not without having to teach you how to use it to get a somewhat reasonably accurate estimation.

So, what do you need to power?

Will you be overclocking anything? If so, then what will you be overclocking?

If you overclock the CPU, then how far will you overclock it?

If you overclock the video card(s), then will you be using a modified BIOS in order to take the voltage higher than what's possible with the stock BIOS?

For the new PSU: what store(s) can you order from?

How much can you spend?


----------



## Bold Eagle

The store will be Umart which is arguably the best locally priced (Brisbane, Australia).

It is a mates first build who says he doesn't want to OC yet but there is about $30AUD difference between the K and non-K CPU models. So I advised he get the K and have the OC option for the future.

GPU - ASUS GTX780 ENGTX780-DC2OC-3GD5 GDDR5 3GB 2x DVI HDMI, DPx1 $638 ENGTX780-DC2OC-3GD5
CPU - Intel Core i5 4670K LGA1150 CPU 3.4Ghz 6Mb Cache Haswell $264 BX8064I54670K
MB - Gigabyte G1-SNIPER-B5/B85/4 x DDR3/4 x PCI-E/2 x PCI/4 x SATA3/4 x USB3/HDMI/GBLAN/ATX $118 G1-SNIPER-B5 (will be in stock by 2014-7-24)
RAM - G SKill 8G(2x4G)DDR3 1866Mhz PC3-14900 $109 GS-F3-1866C9D-8GAB
SSD - Crucial RealSSD 120G SATA3 M500 Series $89 CT120M500SSD1
Case - Antec Three Hundred TWO - Black Mid-Tower Gaming Case, The Essentially Cool and Quiet $89 THREE-HUNDRED-TWO
P/S - P/S - Antec 620W High Current Gamer Modular PSU 80+Bronze, 135mm fan, High Current + $108 HCG-620M
HDD - Seagate SATA3 2TB 7200RPM Barracuda $95 ST2000DM001
TOTAL = $1510

I will also suggest a change of mobo so he has the OC option (ASRock Z97M-PRO4/Z97/4 x DDR3/1 x PCI-E3.0 x 16/1 x PCI-E2.0 x 16/2 x PCI/6 x SATA3/6 x USB 3.0 - $135).

As far as Video Card again I doubt there will be any OC but in 1-2 years maybe he will be interested.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bold Eagle*
> 
> The store will be Umart which is arguably the best locally priced (Brisbane, Australia).
> 
> It is a mates first build who says he doesn't want to OC yet but there is about $30AUD difference between the K and non-K CPU models. So I advised he get the K and have the OC option for the future.
> 
> GPU - ASUS GTX780 ENGTX780-DC2OC-3GD5 GDDR5 3GB 2x DVI HDMI, DPx1 $638 ENGTX780-DC2OC-3GD5
> CPU - Intel Core i5 4670K LGA1150 CPU 3.4Ghz 6Mb Cache Haswell $264 BX8064I54670K
> MB - Gigabyte G1-SNIPER-B5/B85/4 x DDR3/4 x PCI-E/2 x PCI/4 x SATA3/4 x USB3/HDMI/GBLAN/ATX $118 G1-SNIPER-B5 (will be in stock by 2014-7-24)
> RAM - G SKill 8G(2x4G)DDR3 1866Mhz PC3-14900 $109 GS-F3-1866C9D-8GAB
> SSD - Crucial RealSSD 120G SATA3 M500 Series $89 CT120M500SSD1
> Case - Antec Three Hundred TWO - Black Mid-Tower Gaming Case, The Essentially Cool and Quiet $89 THREE-HUNDRED-TWO
> P/S - P/S - Antec 620W High Current Gamer Modular PSU 80+Bronze, 135mm fan, High Current + $108 HCG-620M
> HDD - Seagate SATA3 2TB 7200RPM Barracuda $95 ST2000DM001
> TOTAL = $1510
> 
> I will also suggest a change of mobo so he has the OC option (ASRock Z97M-PRO4/Z97/4 x DDR3/1 x PCI-E3.0 x 16/1 x PCI-E2.0 x 16/2 x PCI/6 x SATA3/6 x USB 3.0 - $135).
> 
> As far as Video Card again I doubt there will be any OC but in 1-2 years maybe he will be interested.


Try to say "PSU" because "P/S" doesn't really mean anything to anyone on here.

Anyway, so that PSU is quite fine, but for $9 less, you can get the 450W SeaSonic G Series which has less fixed cables (more of the cables are modular) and it's an even higher quality unit. Plus, it still has *plenty* of power for this build.


----------



## Shub

I wouldn't say the Seasonic G 450 is "plenty" of power for that build, but it certainly will do the job just fine, even with a bit of overclocking.

Speaking of overclocking, you can't get an i5-4670K with a view to maybe overclock it at some point while still getting a B85 motherboard. You need Z87 or Z97 if you want to have the option to overclock. So either get a 4670 (not 4670*K*) and stick with that B85 board, or get the 4670*K* but then you also need a Z87 or Z97 board. Speaking of which, you may want consider the 46*9*0K instead, paired with a Z97 -- not Z87 -- board.

Regarding your choice of case... I suggest you skip the Antec 300, it's terrible for cable management.

Lastly, look up the prices of SSDs, Crucial's MX100 series just came out and their 250 GB unit costs about the same as a lot of competing 120 GB units -- just something to consider.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shub*
> 
> I wouldn't say the Seasonic G 450 is "plenty" of power for that build, but it certainly will do the job just fine, even with a bit of overclocking.
> 
> Speaking of overclocking, you can't get an i5-4670K with a view to maybe overclock it at some point while still getting a B85 motherboard. You need Z87 or Z97 if you want to have the option to overclock. So either get a 4670 (not 4670*K*) and stick with that B85 board, or get the 4670*K* but then you also need a Z87 or Z97 board. Speaking of which, you may want consider the 46*9*0K instead, paired with a Z97 -- not Z87 -- board.
> 
> Regarding your choice of case... I suggest you skip the Antec 300, it's terrible for cable management.
> 
> Lastly, look up the prices of SSDs, Crucial's MX100 series just came out and their 250 GB unit costs about the same as a lot of competing 120 GB units -- just something to consider.


Well, from what I'm seeing, a quality-made 450W PSU is plenty:

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_780_review,9.html

With one GTX 780 under full load in their system, their PSU pulled 340W from the wall outlet. Their CPU was idling, so I need to add up to 125W for the kind of overclocking he is talking about (if he even decides to overclock at all), and adding up to 125W makes the PSU pulling 465W from the wall outlet. This means, of course, that if the PSU were 90% efficient while pulling 465W from the wall outlet, then the computer is pulling 418W from the wall outlet. This is unrealistically high because the computer is only going to be used for gaming, and so that means the power consumption will never go over 375-400W, provided that the CPU is overclocked to about 4.4 to 4.5 GHz.

If he doesn't overclock, then that peak power consumption while gaming changes to about 350W.


----------



## Bold Eagle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shub*
> 
> I wouldn't say the Seasonic G 450 is "plenty" of power for that build, but it certainly will do the job just fine, even with a bit of overclocking.
> 
> Speaking of overclocking, you can't get an i5-4670K with a view to maybe overclock it at some point while still getting a B85 motherboard. You need Z87 or Z97 if you want to have the option to overclock. So either get a 4670 (not 4670*K*) and stick with that B85 board, or get the 4670*K* but then you also need a Z87 or Z97 board. Speaking of which, you may want consider the 46*9*0K instead, paired with a Z97 -- not Z87 -- board.
> 
> Regarding your choice of case... I suggest you skip the Antec 300, it's terrible for cable management.
> 
> Lastly, look up the prices of SSDs, Crucial's MX100 series just came out and their 250 GB unit costs about the same as a lot of competing 120 GB units -- just something to consider.


Thank for the tip as I was aware of the *Z* series for OC but missed the Z*97* chipset. We can get the 240GB Crucial M500 for $145AUD


----------



## Imprezzion

So, for the rig I posted a few pages back I got a PSU now.
Managed to get me a open box but never used XFX Pro750W XXX edition so the semi-modular one. It's complete and never used with the factory zipties on everything still with all modular cables and such present but no box nor manuals. Only cost me €58 including shipping.

But here comes the question.. I have a Cooler Master V700 in my main rig but this XFX is actually more powerful on the 12v rail and I like the design better.. How good is the XFX compared to the V700 in terms of efficiency, voltage stability and general build quality? I might actually swap them out if the XFX isn't really far behind in any of those since the design of it matches my case so much better.. I do have the HAF932 with the big window panel so everything is visible and i'm very critical on my PC interior









EDIT: Btw, I just remembered there's 2 versions of the Pro 750w XXX. This is the newer 80+ SIlver model, not the old bronze one!
I found out it's the same internal build as the XFX XPS Black Edition units which is the Seasonic M12D platform. So basically it's between a older M12D and a newer KM3 PSU here.


----------



## twerk

The M12D and S12D were absolutely fantastic platforms, at the time nothing really came close for the price. It's a shame they never updated it.

Having said that, they are now 6 year old designs and were more mid-end while the KM3 is pretty new and is a high-end design, you can't really compare them. KM3 is superior in every way, apart from price of course.


----------



## Imprezzion

So, the XFX can go into my other build which is basically for resale and i'm much better off keeping the V700 in my main. Fine, thanks









The other build barely needs half the power the XFX PSU can deliver, but it was cheap as heck so.. why not.. (2600K + GTX770 both OC to the max)


----------



## Shub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bold Eagle*
> 
> Thank for the tip as I was aware of the *Z* series for OC but missed the Z*97* chipset. We can get the 240GB Crucial M500 for $145AUD


And you can get the newer, better MX100 for only AU$4 more (bonus: it's in stock!)
http://www.umart.com.au/umart1/pro/Products-details.phtml?id=&id2=159&bid=2&sid=193511


----------



## RushFudge

How about this power supply? http://www.tipidpc.com/viewitem.php?iid=29367630

I don't know what it will power yet. http://www.overclock.net/t/1499447/budget-build-us-560-us-680#post_22509353

I want my friend to have a reliable PSU.

http://www.tipidpc.com/useritems.php?username=PCHub
http://pcx.com.ph/components/power-supply.html

We are going to buy the components at these shops. It's in Philippine Peso. ($US 1 = 44 PHP)

EDIT: http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story5&reid=185
9.7 in JohnnyGuru

This is it.


----------



## Shub

I'm pretty sure the CM Silent Pro Gold 550W is based on FSP's Aurum design and it claims to use all Japanese caps, so it's a small quality improvement over an actual Aurum (which used CapXon caps on the secondary IIRC). Ripple suppression on the FSP Aurum units is pretty meh, so from that perspective, the Seasonic S12II Bronze is a better idea even though it's less efficient, but that will not make a big difference at all in your AC power consumption. Certainly the S12II Bronze is a reliable unit.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shub*
> 
> I'm pretty sure the CM Silent Pro Gold 550W is based on FSP's Aurum design and it claims to use all Japanese caps, so it's a small quality improvement over an actual Aurum (which used CapXon caps on the secondary IIRC). Ripple suppression on the FSP Aurum units is pretty meh, so from that perspective, the Seasonic S12II Bronze is a better idea even though it's less efficient, but that will not make a big difference at all in your AC power consumption. Certainly the S12II Bronze is a reliable unit.


Silent Pro Gold are Enhance Electronics not FSP made


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Silent Pro Gold are Enhance Electronics not FSP made


That's the 600W+ units. The 450W and 550W units are indeed tweaked FSP Aurum designs.


----------



## RushFudge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> That's the 600W+ units. The 450W and 550W units are indeed tweaked FSP Aurum designs.


OMG first time saw shilka got corrected!
Thanks for the info. I don't know about FSP. But I do know about Seasonic, CWT, Delta, SuperFlower, etc because of you guys. (Sorry for including CWT in that list, my PSU is made by CWT







)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shub*
> 
> I'm pretty sure the CM Silent Pro Gold 550W is based on FSP's Aurum design and it claims to use all Japanese caps, so it's a small quality improvement over an actual Aurum (which used CapXon caps on the secondary IIRC). Ripple suppression on the FSP Aurum units is pretty meh, so from that perspective, the Seasonic S12II Bronze is a better idea even though it's less efficient, but that will not make a big difference at all in your AC power consumption. Certainly the S12II Bronze is a reliable unit.


Good thing I looked in that shop's listed items and then used this thread for reference.
*I will not get something that is not listed here.*

I want to be a PSU buff too


----------



## Imprezzion

Ok, i've hit a snag. My CM V700 seems to be too weak for my system but i'm not sure... Please advice me?

When I combine heavy CPU and GPU loads, like Battlefield 4 alone seems to do, or when I combine Fire Strike Extreme with say, Prime95 my pc just hard reboots.

I mean, screen goes black and sound flips out for half a sec, power completely drops, but it auto reboots. It's reproducable.

I'm using sig rig settings except for the GPU. Using a GTX780 ACX Superclocked.
When i keep that at stock voltage it's fine. But i'm using 1.30v afterburner hack. Custom BIOS as well with unlimited power limit.

Also, with my old 290X overclocked system was also unstable as hell. No reboots or shutdowns but very unstable CPU OC under combined load and such.

I replaced my V700 with my backup rigs XFX Pro750W XXX (80+ silver model, Seasonic M12D) which has mentionable more power on 12v.

System is now perfectly stable and max overlocks went up in stability massively....

Is my V700 just dead or too weak?


----------



## TwoCables

I don't know what "juwt t" means, but I doubt that your PSU is juwt t. Instead, I would say that it's probably just not powerful enough, which is a surprise to me because I wouldn't have thought that an overclocked CPU and just one heavily-overclocked GTX 780 would saturate a V700. Either that, or perhaps the V700 is defective in some way. Whatever the case, I agree that it's time to replace it, but again I doubt that it's juwt t. No PSU on this planet can be juwt t. It's just not possible, nor does it make any sense.


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I don't know what "juwt t" means, but I doubt that your PSU is juwt t. Instead, I would say that it's probably just not powerful enough, which is a surprise to me because I wouldn't have thought that an overclocked CPU and just one heavily-overclocked GTX 780 would saturate a V700. Either that, or perhaps the V700 is defective in some way. Whatever the case, I agree that it's time to replace it, but again I doubt that it's juwt t. No PSU on this planet can be juwt t. It's just not possible, nor does it make any sense.


Hahaha yeah I typed that on my phone, which mid way my last sentence decided to randomly submit the post. Then I had to go to work to fix something quickly lol.

But in all seriousness, the V700 has a 58A 12v rail. The XFX has a 64A 12V rail. If I have to base my cards power consumption on it's own TDP mechanic, then with this BIOS (300w @ 100% TDP) it should run about 320-330w full load as power consumption hits about 105-110% in Fire Strike Extreme for example.
Again, according to software Core Temp, my CPU should be drawing about 95-100w @ 5Ghz. This combined with my watercooling, LED's and such should never ever exceed 500w 12V load.. That's why i'm curious whether the PSU is good or not.. If it's good I can just sell it in my secondary rig (which is for sale). but if it's bad I have to RMA it or bring it to the store I bought it for warranty.

Time to replace it, yeah well, IF it was actually saturated, is the extra 6A the XFX can deliver enough then? I'd like to keep that XFX if possible? It looks great in my case tbh.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I don't know what "juwt t" means, but I doubt that your PSU is juwt t. Instead, I would say that it's probably just not powerful enough, which is a surprise to me because I wouldn't have thought that an overclocked CPU and just one heavily-overclocked GTX 780 would saturate a V700. Either that, or perhaps the V700 is defective in some way. Whatever the case, I agree that it's time to replace it, but again I doubt that it's juwt t. No PSU on this planet can be juwt t. It's just not possible, nor does it make any sense.
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha yeah I typed that on my phone, which mid way my last sentence decided to randomly submit the post. Then I had to go to work to fix something quickly lol.
Click to expand...

Oh, I thought that you were auto-corrected. hehe When I saw that, it was like I caught a football and I had a clear shot toward the endzone. I don't know if I made a touchdown, but I'm pretty sure that I got a few good yards down the field with that one.


----------



## twerk

Cooler Master Elite V2 550W review up at JonnyGURU.

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story6&reid=386

Obviously not something you would use for a gaming rig, but as far as non-80 Plus certified, non-PFC power supplies go it's not too bad. Way better than the old Elite.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Way better than the old Elite.[/COLOR]


Thats not really hard


----------



## aznpersuazn

Trying to quote, but didn't work properly...


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznpersuazn*
> 
> Trying to quote, but didn't work properly...


Trying to quote the OP?


----------



## aznpersuazn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Trying to quote the OP?


Yes, for another thread. Unfortunately I couldn't edit the code to prevent a large gap from appearing in the middle of the post.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznpersuazn*
> 
> Yes, for another thread. Unfortunately I couldn't edit the code to prevent a large gap from appearing in the middle of the post.


It's over 5000 lines of code so it takes a long time to process.

Whenever I make a change to it, normally it takes at least 2 minutes. While it's processing it doesn't display anything.


----------



## aznpersuazn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> It's over 5000 lines of code so it takes a long time to process.
> 
> Whenever I make a change to it, normally it takes at least 2 minutes. While it's processing it doesn't display anything.


I encountered that 2-3 minute processing period. What was troubling was that after I edited the code for preview, the code would have about 200 *2000* lines of empty space in the middle.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznpersuazn*
> 
> I encountered that 2-3 minute processing period. What was troubling was that after I edited the code for preview, the code would have about 200 *2000* lines of empty space in the middle.


Might be an issue with the BBCode editor, have you tried using the RTE?


----------



## revanchrist

Hey may i ask what is the difference between single +12V rail vs dual +12V rail?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revanchrist*
> 
> Hey may i ask what is the difference between single +12V rail vs dual +12V rail?


http://www.overclock.net/power-supplies/761202-single-rail-vs-multi-rail-explained.html


----------



## revanchrist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/power-supplies/761202-single-rail-vs-multi-rail-explained.html


Ah ok. Thx twerk!


----------



## SortOfGrim

hey, just another quick question. I'm probably going for another Matrix (The Asus MATRIX-R9280X-P-3GD5) along with the current one I have (Asus MATRIX-HD7970-3GD5) (see Magnum Hero sig). Will the AX760 still be sufficient?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> hey, just another quick question. I'm probably going for another Matrix (The Asus MATRIX-R9280X-P-3GD5) along with the current one I have (Asus MATRIX-HD7970-3GD5) (see Magnum Hero sig). Will the AX760 still be sufficient?


Yes unless you are going to volt mod them?


----------



## magicase

I'm getting multiple answers for a recommended PSU for 3 x 290 and 4790k setup. Some people are saying 1000w is fine while other says it wont' be enough and I will need 1300w.

I currently have Seasonic XP 1000w and the 1300w option is the EVGA G2 1300w.

So what is the definite answer?

I will be leaving the 290 on 1000/1500 stock voltage and the 4790k will be left on 1.35v max.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Yes unless you are going to volt mod them?


no volt mod. And thanks!


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicase*
> 
> I'm getting multiple answers for a recommended PSU for 3 x 290 and 4790k setup. Some people are saying 1000w is fine while other says it wont' be enough and I will need 1300w.
> 
> I currently have Seasonic XP 1000w and the 1300w option is the EVGA G2 1300w.
> 
> So what is the definite answer?
> 
> I will be leaving the 290 on 1000/1500 stock voltage and the 4790k will be left on 1.35v max.


1000 watts is enough unless you are going to volt mod


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicase*
> 
> I'm getting multiple answers for a recommended PSU for 3 x 290 and 4790k setup. Some people are saying 1000w is fine while other says it wont' be enough and I will need 1300w.
> 
> I currently have Seasonic XP 1000w and the 1300w option is the EVGA G2 1300w.
> 
> So what is the definite answer?
> 
> I will be leaving the 290 on 1000/1500 stock voltage and the 4790k will be left on 1.35v max.


You currently have enough power:

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/radeon_r9_290_crossfire_review_benchmarks,4.html

With one R9 290 under full load, their PSU pulled 372W from the wall outlet. With two, their PSU pulled 603W. They didn't do 3, but if I add the 254W that they got from the first card, then 603W becomes 857W. Then, if I add about 15W for idle power and then add 150W for your CPU, it becomes 1,022W. This means that if your PSU were 90% efficient while pulling 1,022W from the wall outlet, then your computer is pulling 920W from the PSU. Your gaming power consumption would be even lower than this, never exceeding 850-900W. Granted, this is not absolutely 100% ideal because of how close it is to 1000W, *but*, you have a very high-end PSU. So, I'm not worried about it one bit. I mean, your PSU is able to easily deliver 1000W 24/7 if it's ever needed, so you're all set.


----------



## Nightingale

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> You currently have enough power:
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/radeon_r9_290_crossfire_review_benchmarks,4.html
> 
> With one R9 290 under full load, their PSU pulled 372W from the wall outlet. With two, their PSU pulled 603W. They didn't do 3, but if I add the 254W that they got from the first card, then 603W becomes 857W. Then, if I add about 15W for idle power and then add 150W for your CPU, it becomes 1,022W. This means that if your PSU were 90% efficient while pulling 1,022W from the wall outlet, then your computer is pulling 920W from the PSU. Your gaming power consumption would be even lower than this, never exceeding 850-900W. Granted, this is not absolutely 100% ideal because of how close it is to 1000W, *but*, you have a very high-end PSU. So, I'm not worried about it one bit. I mean, your PSU is able to easily deliver 1000W 24/7 if it's ever needed, so you're all set.


Believe it or not, even to this day many people would vehemently argue against this point and label you as ill informed, even though what you stated above is true. I see friends and colleges buying 2x times more power then they will ever need for an upper mid range gaming rig all cause they are being mislead into believing that there system requires more power than needed. You'd be rather shocked to see people's reaction when ever I hook a kilowatt meter up to there system.


----------



## twerk

It all depends on what they are doing with the hardware really. If you are heavily overclocking then power consumption rises exponentially.

Like the R9 290's which he will be using, at stock clocks and voltage the card pulls 254W. However even with a mild 10% voltage and 20% clock speed increase, power consumption will increase by nearly 60%. If you go for a more hefty overclock, let's say a 15% voltage increase and a 30% clock speed increase then power consumption is increased by nearly 100%. You'll be surprised at how quickly it rises.


----------



## Nightingale

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> It all depends on what they are doing with the hardware really. If you are heavily overclocking then power consumption rises exponentially.
> 
> Like the R9 290's which he will be using, at stock clocks and voltage the card pulls 254W. However even with a mild 10% voltage and 20% clock speed increase, power consumption will increase by nearly 60%. If you go for a more hefty overclock, let's say a 15% voltage increase and a 30% clock speed increase then power consumption is increased by nearly 100%. You'll be surprised at how quickly it rises.


Absolutely. In the case of R290 you are already looking at cards that AMD factory overclocked/ votled to meet a certain performance mark, so pushing them even further, power requirements start to jump through the roof. My biggest pet peeve is people making assumptions on what there system power requirements actually demand. Only way to know for sure is to have kilowatt meter so you can actually verify how much power is being asked for from your unit, or how much power it's capable of supplying. As is well known, not all PSU's are made equal.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightingale*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> You currently have enough power:
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/radeon_r9_290_crossfire_review_benchmarks,4.html
> 
> With one R9 290 under full load, their PSU pulled 372W from the wall outlet. With two, their PSU pulled 603W. They didn't do 3, but if I add the 254W that they got from the first card, then 603W becomes 857W. Then, if I add about 15W for idle power and then add 150W for your CPU, it becomes 1,022W. This means that if your PSU were 90% efficient while pulling 1,022W from the wall outlet, then your computer is pulling 920W from the PSU. Your gaming power consumption would be even lower than this, never exceeding 850-900W. Granted, this is not absolutely 100% ideal because of how close it is to 1000W, *but*, you have a very high-end PSU. So, I'm not worried about it one bit. I mean, your PSU is able to easily deliver 1000W 24/7 if it's ever needed, so you're all set.
> 
> 
> 
> Believe it or not, even to this day many people would vehemently argue against this point and label you as ill informed, even though what you stated above is true. I see friends and colleges buying 2x times more power then they will ever need for an upper mid range gaming rig all cause they are being mislead into believing that there system requires more power than needed. You'd be rather shocked to see people's reaction when ever I hook a kilowatt meter up to there system.
Click to expand...

I know. I've been fought thousands of times on this on various forums. I have seen it all, and I've been in some pretty hot fights about this too, even on OCN.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> It all depends on what they are doing with the hardware really. If you are heavily overclocking then power consumption rises exponentially.
> 
> Like the R9 290's which he will be using, at stock clocks and voltage the card pulls 254W. However even with a mild 10% voltage and 20% clock speed increase, power consumption will increase by nearly 60%. If you go for a more hefty overclock, let's say a 15% voltage increase and a 30% clock speed increase then power consumption is increased by nearly 100%. You'll be surprised at how quickly it rises.


There are other considerations in addition to this, such as Folding 24/7. If you are setting up a dedicated Folding rig and you're going to be Folding on both the CPU and the video card(s) at the same time (again, 24/7), then you need to make sure that this 24/7 power consumption is between 40 and 60% of the PSU's capacity, instead of about 80-90%. I mean, 80-90% is just fine and even highly recommended if you're only going to be gaming with your computer, but Folding 24/7 is EXTREMELY different due to the constant 24/7 power draw that hardly ever changes more than a few watts.

So, if you ever see someone being recommended a 1000W PSU for a 24/7 Folding rig even though their power consumption will only be like ~450-650W, then that's why!

I just realized that I didn't explain why: I think the main reason might be just for the sake of the average efficiency of the PSU. The other might be that a 550W PSU in a 24/7 Folding rig that pulls like say 450W 24/7 would probably age the PSU very very very fast. I don't really know for sure though, but I can't imagine that it would be good for it.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightingale*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> It all depends on what they are doing with the hardware really. If you are heavily overclocking then power consumption rises exponentially.
> 
> Like the R9 290's which he will be using, at stock clocks and voltage the card pulls 254W. However even with a mild 10% voltage and 20% clock speed increase, power consumption will increase by nearly 60%. If you go for a more hefty overclock, let's say a 15% voltage increase and a 30% clock speed increase then power consumption is increased by nearly 100%. You'll be surprised at how quickly it rises.
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely. In the case of R290 you are already looking at cards that AMD factory overclocked/ votled to meet a certain performance mark, so pushing them even further, power requirements start to jump through the roof. My biggest pet peeve is people making assumptions on what there system power requirements actually demand. Only way to know for sure is to have kilowatt meter so you can actually verify how much power is being asked for from your unit, or how much power it's capable of supplying. As is well known, not all PSU's are made equal.
Click to expand...

The problems with Kill A Watts and other wall meters like it are that first, they're not perfectly accurate (I think it's due to PFC - ?), and the other is, you have to estimate your PSU's efficiency. So, if you see 500W on the meter and you have a good quality-made Gold-rated PSU - and if you know for sure that this Gold rating is accurate because you saw a JonnyGURU professional review verifying the efficiency - then you need to multiply 500 by .90 in order to estimate 90%. Or, you can even use that professional review to see what your PSU's likely efficiency is at around 500W. Either way, people can't just plug their PSU into their Kill A Watt and then say, "Oh. My computer is pulling 500W from my PSU". No, it's not that easy.

Another problem I've seen is, some people don't understand that they have to plug *ONLY* their PSU's power cable into the Kill A Watt. Yes, I've seen people plug their entire power strip or surge suppressor into it! I'm like, "So, did you subtract the wattage of everything else that's plugged in?" They're like, "No. Why?" Facepalm.


----------



## Nightingale

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I know. I've been fought thousands of times on this on various forums. I have seen it all, and I've been in some pretty hot fights about this too, even on OCN.


Same, just yesterday a member was so irate at the idea of this that he went into a fit of fury for a few pages and attacked anyone that supported my point of view on the matter, even going so far as to label anyone that agreed with me to be a Homosexual (mods deleted his ranting posts, so unfortunately you will never see them). Crazy Huh. Almost as if it's blasphemy to speak of this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> he problems with Kill A Watts and other wall meters like it are that first, they're not perfectly accurate (I think it's due to PFC - ?), and the other is, you have to estimate your PSU's efficiency. So, if you see 500W on the meter and you have a good quality-made Gold-rated PSU - and if you know for sure that this Gold rating is accurate because you saw a JonnyGURU professional review verifying the efficiency - then you need to multiply 500 by .90 in order to estimate 90%. Or, you can even use that professional review to see what your PSU's likely efficiency is at around 500W. Either way, people can't just plug their PSU into their Kill A Watt and then say, "Oh. My computer is pulling 500W from my PSU". No, it's not that easy.


Very good point, about efficiency and actual power demands.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightingale*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I know. I've been fought thousands of times on this on various forums. I have seen it all, and I've been in some pretty hot fights about this too, even on OCN.
> 
> 
> 
> Same, just yesterday a member was so irate at the idea of this that he went into a fit of fury for a few pages and attacked anyone that supported my point of view on the matter, even going so far as to label anyone that agreed with me to be a Homosexual (mods deleted his ranting posts, so unfortunately you will never see them). Crazy Huh. Almost as if it's blasphemy to speak of this.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> he problems with Kill A Watts and other wall meters like it are that first, they're not perfectly accurate (I think it's due to PFC - ?), and the other is, you have to estimate your PSU's efficiency. So, if you see 500W on the meter and you have a good quality-made Gold-rated PSU - and if you know for sure that this Gold rating is accurate because you saw a JonnyGURU professional review verifying the efficiency - then you need to multiply 500 by .90 in order to estimate 90%. Or, you can even use that professional review to see what your PSU's likely efficiency is at around 500W. Either way, people can't just plug their PSU into their Kill A Watt and then say, "Oh. My computer is pulling 500W from my PSU". No, it's not that easy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very good point, about efficiency and actual power demands.
Click to expand...

Thank you!

Yeah, they spend hours researching and getting different answers and they also look at what the manufacturer recommends, what professional reviewers recommend, etc. Then when I tell them what their actual power consumption will be while gaming, they look at me as though I just told them that the sky is actually red and not blue (or something else that's just as ridiculous and impossible to believe). One of the things I hate the most is, "Are you sure?" The only time that I *don't* hate that is if they say, "Because what I haven't told you yet is that I'm actually going to be using a custom BIOS so that I can overvolt the hell out of my video card". To that, I just go, "Oh. Well damn, that changes everything". Or, if they say, "Because what I haven't told you yet is that I plan on using three video cards, not just 1".


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> The problems with Kill A Watts and other wall meters like it are that first, they're not perfectly accurate (I think it's due to PFC - ?), and the other is, you have to estimate your PSU's efficiency. So, if you see 500W on the meter and you have a good quality-made Gold-rated PSU - and if you know for sure that this Gold rating is accurate because you saw a JonnyGURU professional review verifying the efficiency - then you need to multiply 500 by .90 in order to estimate 90%. Or, you can even use that professional review to see what your PSU's likely efficiency is at around 500W. Either way, people can't just plug their PSU into their Kill A Watt and then say, "Oh. My computer is pulling 500W from my PSU". No, it's not that easy.
> 
> Another problem I've seen is, some people don't understand that they have to plug *ONLY* their PSU's power cable into the Kill A Watt. Yes, I've seen people plug their entire power strip or surge suppressor into it! I'm like, "So, did you subtract the wattage of everything else that's plugged in?" They're like, "No. Why?" Facepalm.


Kill A Watt's are actually remarkably accurate, obviously not as good as very expensive HP equipment or something similar but they're great for the price. I think Kvar did some testing and said they are accurate within +/-3.2%.

The PFC issue you are talking about isn't much of an issue as the vast majority of decent, good PSU's use APFC which results in a PF of >0.98. This is very close to behaving like a pure resistive load meaning you can use P=VI pretty reliably without factoring in power factor.

True efficiency numbers often aren't too hard to find, and even if you go by whatever the rating says you are normally within +/-3% of the true value anyway, which is accurate enough. There are some oddballs that completely lie about their 80 Plus rating but they are far and few between.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> The problems with Kill A Watts and other wall meters like it are that first, they're not perfectly accurate (I think it's due to PFC - ?), and the other is, you have to estimate your PSU's efficiency. So, if you see 500W on the meter and you have a good quality-made Gold-rated PSU - and if you know for sure that this Gold rating is accurate because you saw a JonnyGURU professional review verifying the efficiency - then you need to multiply 500 by .90 in order to estimate 90%. Or, you can even use that professional review to see what your PSU's likely efficiency is at around 500W. Either way, people can't just plug their PSU into their Kill A Watt and then say, "Oh. My computer is pulling 500W from my PSU". No, it's not that easy.
> 
> Another problem I've seen is, some people don't understand that they have to plug *ONLY* their PSU's power cable into the Kill A Watt. Yes, I've seen people plug their entire power strip or surge suppressor into it! I'm like, "So, did you subtract the wattage of everything else that's plugged in?" They're like, "No. Why?" Facepalm.
> 
> 
> 
> Kill A Watt's are actually remarkably accurate, obviously not as good as very expensive HP equipment or something similar but they're great for the price.
> 
> The PFC issue you are talking about isn't much of an issue as the vast majority of modern PSU's use APFC which results in a PF of >0.98. This is very close to behaving like a pure resistive load meaning you can use P=VI pretty reliably without factoring in power factor.
> 
> True efficiency numbers often aren't too hard to find, and even if you go by whatever the rating says you are normally within +/-5% of the true value anyway, which is accurate enough. There are some oddballs that completely lie about their 80 Plus rating but they are far and few between.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I guess I am just being a little too over-cautious or something. I just don't want people looking at the displayed wattage on their Kill A Watt or other wall meter and going, "Oh. I'm seeing exactly 452W. So, 452 x .90 is 406.8W. Ok. So, my computer is pulling precisely 406.8W from my PSU right now. That's good to know!" Instead, I'd rather see, "my power consumption is about 407W, but it could be a little higher or a little lower by a handful of watts".


----------



## AcEsSalvation

I might as well chime in about this topic as well... I've been in debates with people that always say "450W isn't enough, when running P95 and Heaven, you can get 425W from the wall, therefore, you should get a 550W since after overclocking you will go over 450W"

Except... when playing my most demanding games, I get 70% power on my 680, and only two core of my CPU is used... So I don't care if my chip has a TDP of 130W (I think) at 3.46GHz turbo and I OC it, only two threads are used. And like I said, 70% of my maximum power draw on my 680. I believe it has a TDP of 225W IIRC. I know TDP isn't power draw, but the TDP is X watts of heat that needs to be dissipated.

EDIT: I also hate when people say "Look, this GPU uses 350W" but links a Tom's bench where they had a 8350 at 4.8GHz and running P95 in the background.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> I might as well chime in about this topic as well... I've been in debates with people that always say "450W isn't enough, when running P95 and Heaven, you can get 425W from the wall, therefore, you should get a 550W since after overclocking you will go over 450W"


If your PSU is 90% efficient while pulling 425W from the wall, then the computer is pulling 382.5W from the PSU. If it's 90% efficient while pulling 450W from the wall, then the computer is pulling 405W from the PSU.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> EDIT: I also hate when people say "Look, this GPU uses 350W" but links a Tom's bench where they had a 8350 at 4.8GHz and running P95 in the background.


Almost every single review that you can find that shows the power consumption is showing the power consumption of the entire computer. It's the reading of their wall meter. It is how much power the PSU is pulling from the wall outlet. So, you have to estimate and calculate for efficiency. If their PSU was pulling 350W from the wall and if that PSU was 90% efficient while pulling 350W from the wall, then the computer was pulling 315W from the PSU.

Another thing to know is this: most review sites use programs like Furmark. Furmark has two problems: the power consumption goes up to unrealistically high levels, and the CPU is idling. Right away people go, "Oh hey, that video card is pulling 400W!" NO, NO, NO. The PSU is pulling 400W from the wall, and the CPU was likely idling. Add about 150W for a CPU overclock and then multiply by .90. Then, subtract about 25-75W for gaming (as opposed to Furmark), and there you go.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> *snip*


I know all that TwoCables, I'm saying I hate it when people say stuff like that.
Also, people tend to search for pictures without reading articles. So they will have a picture showing a 280X pulling 500W, not knowing that article may have the 280X running Furmark while doing IBT on a 4.5GHz i7. All it leads to is a large flame war, at that point I do something that twerk would approve of (being a mod and all).
I just shut up, leave the discussion, and un sub from the thread.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> *snip*
> 
> 
> 
> I know all that TwoCables, I'm saying I hate it when people say stuff like that.
Click to expand...

But every post we make that contains false information, even if we're quoting others who have posted it just to make a point or to rant about it, that post you create needs to contain the true information. The reason why is, someone could read your post and ONLY your post and then get mislead somehow.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> *snip*
> 
> 
> 
> Also, people tend to search for pictures without reading articles. So they will have a picture showing a 280X pulling 500W, not knowing that article may have the 280X running Furmark while doing IBT on a 4.5GHz i7. All it leads to is a large flame war, at that point I do something that twerk would approve of (being a mod and all).
> I just shut up, leave the discussion, and un sub from the thread.
Click to expand...

Whereas I will educate everyone so that they can finally all shut up once and for all. I suck at public speaking, but I can address millions on the internet without any nervousness at all because it's just me here in my room. So, I just calmly go, "Guys. Guys? That power consumption is the entire computer at the wall outlet. Here's proof. See? It's not just the video card. Now, if the PSU were 90% efficient...etc.". I have no problem being the guy that stands up in a crowd on the internet who addresses EVERYONE all at the same time. If I am the only one who seems to know the facts, then I'm going to be that guy. I mean, hey: I hate it when I don't have the facts, and so the least that I can do is do what I would hope others would do for me when I don't have those facts.


----------



## magicase

I will believe in you TwoCables


----------



## AcEsSalvation

I think TC thinks I'm disagreeing with him...


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicase*
> 
> I will believe in you TwoCables


Thank you!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> I think TC thinks I'm disagreeing with him...


I'm only providing the missing education that your post can cause someone to desire.


----------



## Alvarez

Quick question;

First of all, hello everyone. Now the question, i was considering to get Corsair AX860i for future Maxwell build (i was also considering that each card would require around 300watt and post 2015 i think i might get second card, so i need approx. 600watt w/o overclocking)

Then i checked your posts and couple of threads ('specially twerk and shilka, thanks guys) and saw that you are also recommending Super Flower. So i have 2 options,

a. Corsair AX860i 860Watt, Platinum
b. Super Flower Leadex 1000W, Gold

+ They have the same price.
+ Corsair is dead silent when PC is idle
+ 7 years of warranty for Corsair
- Corsair is 860w so it might be problem when i decided to connect second 880 in future
- Overpriced considering watt per bucks

+ 1kw
- 2 years of warranty for Super Flower

I can go ahead and check 1KW Corsair units or get 860i.. or be futureproof and grab Super Flower but 2 years of warranty is stopping me from doing so.

What do you think, what is your recommendation ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## BakerMan1971

They are both incredibly good power supplies, receiving a lot of praise from both reviews and users.

My question to you though, is how do you know your Maxwell cards will require as much as 300w?
The power requirement of the 750Ti is already an indication that they are looking to drastically lower power requirements, even on current die sizes. Just like Intel etc with their processors.

The problem you may end up with is a system requring about 500-600w and that 850/1000w power supplies' efficiency is going to waste, and possibly not performing as well as a psu more tailored to your system.

p,s, I think the EVGA version of the superflower comes with a 10 year warranty?


----------



## Alvarez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> They are both incredibly good power supplies, receiving a lot of praise from both reviews and users.
> 
> My question to you though, is how do you know your Maxwell cards will require as much as 300w?
> The power requirement of the 750Ti is already an indication that they are looking to drastically lower power requirements, even on current die sizes. Just like Intel etc with their processors.
> 
> The problem you may end up with is a system requring about 500-600w and that 850/1000w power supplies' efficiency is going to waste, and possibly not performing as well as a psu more tailored to your system.
> 
> p,s, I think the EVGA version of the superflower comes with a 10 year warranty?


300w is completely hypothetical, i actually read that info in legit reviews news regarding maxwell leak. So yeah it`s totaly an assumption.

If i grab Super Flower Leadex it will be, let`s say "stock" version of the PSU, it comes directly from the company. (EVGA variant doesnt exist in my country so..)


----------



## shilka

What do you need to power?


----------



## Alvarez

After the upgrade:

1x 3770K @4.7 Ghz
1x Corsair GT120
1x Samsung 500HDD
1x Samsung Evo Basic 512GB SSD
1x Seagate Baracuda 2TB
1x Hitachi Deskstar 4TB
1x Alphacool VPP655 Pump

11ish fans 12V per each

1x GTX570 (This will be upgraded and switched with 2 GTX880 or 780ti, according to perfomance gain vs. Maxwell. But since i need VRAM for simulators i will have to go with Maxwell + single chip)

Lots of peripherals (Keyboard, mouse, headphones etc)


----------



## BakerMan1971

If you need a psu Right Now, then go with your gut, either of those is great, if the extra warranty sells it to you then that's not bad either.
but if you can wait until Maxwell is properly announced then you can make a more educated decision on how much juice to get.

My 700w is way overspecced for my system, which on an overclocked day will struggle to hit 550w, and thats with an r9 290 on board








110w for my cpu, 270w (I think) for the gpu, plus 3hdd's 2 ssd's and the mobo so is that even 450w? hmmm.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarez*
> 
> After the upgrade:
> 
> 1x 3770K @4.7 Ghz
> 1x Corsair GT120
> 1x Samsung 500HDD
> 1x Samsung Evo Basic 512GB SSD
> 1x Seagate Baracuda 2TB
> 1x Hitachi Deskstar 4TB
> 1x Alphacool VPP655 Pump
> 
> 11ish fans 12V per each
> 
> 1x GTX570 (This will be upgraded and switched with 2 GTX880 or 780ti, according to perfomance gain vs. Maxwell. But since i need VRAM for simulators i will have to go with Maxwell + single chip)
> 
> Lots of peripherals (Keyboard, mouse, headphones etc)


Unless you are going to volt mod the cards a 750 watts is all you need.


----------



## TwoCables

Yeah, Maxwell is supposed to be significantly more power efficient, just as demonstrated by the GTX 750 Ti. So, I would guess that the GTX 880's actual power consumption would probably be something similar to the GTX 670 or something.

Either way, there are much better choices than the AX860i. Are you really going to use Corsair Link? I mean, you're paying a lot more than you should for a high-end 860W PSU just because of this arguably gimmicky feature.

Unless you're going to be using a custom vBIOS to overclock *and overvolt* higher than what's possible with the stock BIOS, a good quality-made 750-850W PSU would be plenty. I would even venture a guess that a good quality-made 550-650W PSU would be plenty with two 880s, but let's wait on that.

What store(s) can you order from?


----------



## shilka

Someone is asking me if this unit is good enough for a GTX 770, so is it?
Think its a Delta Electronics made PSU since its a HP PSU.


----------



## Alvarez

Thanks for all comments,

Stores i can order:

https://shop.digitec.ch
http://www.steg-electronics.ch/ This one is in French


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> 
> Someone is asking me if this unit is good enough for a GTX 770, so is it?
> Think its a Delta Electronics made PSU since its a HP PSU.


431.24 between the +12V rails and the +5.08V rail (+5.08V?!) is 431.24W. Now, 5.08 x 25 is 127W. So, subtract 127 from 431.24 and you get 304.24W. Not enough.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarez*
> 
> Thanks for all comments,
> 
> Stores i can order:
> 
> https://shop.digitec.ch
> http://www.steg-electronics.ch/ This one is in French


I have run out of time for the next few hours. I should be able to resume in about 4-5 hours from now. :/


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> 431.24 between the +12V rails and the +5.08V rail (+5.08V?!) is 431.24W. Now, 5.08 x 25 is 127W. So, subtract 127 from 431.24 and you get 304.24W. Not enough.
> 
> I have run out of time for the next few hours. I should be able to resume in about 4-5 hours from now. :/


Yeah i looked at the 5v and 3,3v rail and thought nope throw it out.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Triple rail... I don't know if it's just me, but I wouldn't use a multi rail unless it was powerful.


----------



## twerk

Triple rail setups are actually pretty good because it's difficult to connect things up wrong. It's one rail to the CPU, one rail to the PCIe connectors and one rail for everything else.

And yeah, that is a Delta PSU but I wouldn't use it for a 770.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Hm... guess I misunderstood that.

I thought multi rail was referring to how many rails were going to the PCIe connectors


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Hm... guess I misunderstood that.
> 
> I thought multi rail was referring to how many rails were going to the PCIe connectors


It depends on the setup, PSU's with 4+ rails will have the PCIe connectors split amongst 2 rails.


2 x 12V rails
Original ATX12V specification's division of +12V rails.
One rail to the CPU, one rail to everything else.
VERY old school since it's very likely that "everything else" may include a graphics card that requires a PCIe connector.
Typically only seen on PSU's < 600W.

3 x 12V rails
A "modified" ATX12V specification that takes into consideration PCIe power connectors.
One rail to the CPU, one rail to everything else but the PCIe connectors and a third rail just for PCIe connectors.
Works perfectly for SLI, but not good for PC's requiring four PCIe connectors.

4 x 12V rails (EPS12V style)
Originally implemented in EPS12V specification
Because typical application meant deployment in dual processor machine, two +12V rails went to CPU cores via the 8-pin CPU power connector.
"Everything else" is typically split up between two other +12V rails. Sometimes 24-pin's two +12V would share with SATA and Molex would go on fourth rail.
Not really good for high end SLI because a graphics card always has to share with something.
Currently Nvidia will NOT SLI certify PSU's using this layout because they now require PCIe connectors to get their own rail.
In the non-server, enthusiast/gaming market we don't see this anymore. The "mistake" of implementing this layout was only done initially by two or three PSU companies in PSU's between 600W and 850W and only for about a year's time.

4 x 12V rails (Most common arrangement for "enthusiast" PC)
A "modified" ATX12V, very much like 3 x 12V rails except the two, four or even six PCIe power connectors are split up across the additional two +12V rails.
If the PSU supports 8-pin PCIe or has three PCIe power connectors on each of the +12V rails, it's not uncommon for their +12V rail to support a good deal more than just 20A.
This is most common in 700W to 1000W power supplies, although for 800W and up power supplies it's not unusual to see +12V ratings greater than 20A per rail.

5 x 12V rails
This is very much what one could call an EPS12V/ATX12V hybrid.
Dual processors still each get their own rail, but so do the PCIe power connectors.
This can typically be found in 850W to 1000W power supplies.

6 x 12V rails
This is the mack daddy because it satisfies EPS12V specifications AND four or six PCIe power connectors without having to exceed 20A on any +12V rail
Two +12V rails are dedicated to CPU cores just like an EPS12V power supply.
24-pin's +12V, SATA, Molex, etc. are split up across two more +12V rails.
PCIe power connectors are split up across the last two +12V rails.
This is typically only seen in 1000W and up power supplies.


----------



## BakerMan1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarez*
> 
> Thanks for all comments,
> 
> Stores i can order:
> 
> https://shop.digitec.ch
> http://www.steg-electronics.ch/ This one is in French


Coolermaster V700 (same as mine) great silent PSU and the price is pretty good
STEG LINK


----------



## TwoCables

Just read this playfully-written article/tutorial on rails:

http://www.overclock.net/t/761202/single-rail-vs-multi-rail-explained

While you're reading, keep one thing in mind: you will see where he mentioned 45A, which is 540W. Realize that this is the +12V capacity of some of the better 550W PSUs. You'll see why I am saying this once you finish reading the article.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Got it now. Duh. I knew what it meant when a PSU was multi rail, for some stupid reason that section of my brain derped out...


----------



## Alvarez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> Coolermaster V700 (same as mine) great silent PSU and the price is pretty good
> STEG LINK


Thanks for the suggestion BakerMan !

Would you also recommend EVGA SuperNOVA 850G2 in the same place ? It is based on Super Flower Leadex model and has 10 years of warranty.
Same goes for Corsair non "i" models, which are rebrands of KM3 from Seasonic like Coolermaster V variants and have 84 months of warranty.
Or i can leave rebrands and go with Seasonic X 850 directly from another shop (which has 7 years of warranty) i found

While Coolermaster is a good deal it has only 24 months of warranty by the vendor, it`s a bit short for me. (I never had issues with my Thermaltake Thoughpower for 5 years but, yeah you can never be sure)


----------



## benjamen50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarez*
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion BakerMan !
> 
> Would you also recommend EVGA SuperNOVA 850G2 in the same place ? It is based on Super Flower Leadex model and has 10 years of warranty.
> Same goes for Corsair non "i" models, which are rebrands of KM3 from Seasonic like Coolermaster V variants and have 84 months of warranty.
> Or i can leave rebrands and go with Seasonic X 850 directly from another shop (which has 7 years of warranty) i found
> 
> While Coolermaster is a good deal it has only 24 months of warranty by the vendor, it`s a bit short for me. (I never had issues with my Thermaltake Thoughpower for 5 years but, yeah you can never be sure)


Yeah the EVGA SuperNova 850G2 is a excellent power supply definitely better than the CoolerMaster V series.


----------



## BakerMan1971

Yes the EVGA did pip the Coolermaster on awards, and at the same price
here's two links to reviews of both









EVGA link

CoolerMaster link

I didn't spot the EVGA one, but if I was buying now (since it was released after I got mine) I would be getting the EVGA.

p.s. Coolermaster are giving me 5 years warranty here in the UK.


----------



## Ksireaper

About to order thee parts for my new rig.

i7-4790k
GTX 780 x2
2 SSD
3 HDD
1 D5 pump
11 fans

What would you recommend for a power supply. I was looking at the EVGA Supernova 1000P2. Will that be suitable for this build with mild overclocks on the CPU and GPU's?


----------



## twerk

With mild overclocks, I'd go with the EVGA SuperNOVA G2 750W. With the stock BIOS @ 1100MHz GTX 780's consume ~282W each.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ksireaper*
> 
> About to order thee parts for my new rig.
> 
> i7-4790k
> GTX 780 x2
> 2 SSD
> 3 HDD
> 1 D5 pump
> 11 fans
> 
> What would you recommend for a power supply. I was looking at the EVGA Supernova 1000P2. Will that be suitable for this build with mild overclocks on the CPU and GPU's?


You dont need more then a 750 watts for that system as it is.


----------



## chino1974

What would you recommend for the following specs?

I7 3930k
Asus Rampage IV Black Edition
2x EVGA 780ti Superclocked
16Gb Corsair Dominator Platinum 2133 4x4Gb kit
2x Samsung 256Gb 840 Pro
OCZ Vertex 3.2 240Gb
2Tb WD Caviar Green
2x d5 pumps
41x NoiseBlocker ELoop B12-4 fans

I'm thinking of possibly swapping out my current psu (Enermax MaxRevo 1500) for a smaller unit just for something to do.


----------



## twerk

It would depend.

What voltage and frequency do you have your CPU/GPUs at?


----------



## chino1974

I'm not home right now so I can't say the voltage. But the cpu is running at 4.6Ghz 24/7. The 780ti's are running with a 140+ Gpu offset with the stock bios volts if I'm not mistaken are about 1.2 for the gpus. I also forgot to mention the fans are all running off of a Lamptron CW611 controller set at 48% 24/7. Im not a big fan of big light shows anymore. So all thats in the case is the single led in the XSPC Photon res and 2x 6" led white led strips.


----------



## twerk

If I guess your voltages based on the average value needed to achieve those frequencies then:

GTX 780 Ti @ 1186MHz/1.18V = ~335W

3930k @ 4.6GHz/1.32V = ~175W

Obviously YMMV with the voltages, this is just an estimate.

Normally you don't have to consider fans when you are working out your total power draw, but with that many I think we may need to haha. At 12V they consume just under 4W each, so that totals 157W. Add 50W for the two D5's at full tilt and...

(335x2)+175+157+50=*1052W*

Get the EVGA SuperNOVA G2 1300W.


----------



## chino1974

Wow you're good at this. Thanks alot for the info. I guess the MaxRevo 1500 I'm using now isnt as much overkill as I thought it was. I like the look of those EVGA psus. Wish I could give you a rep+.


----------



## twerk

You do have to remember that the values given are worst case scenario, under absolute maximum stress test load with the fans and pumps running at 12V. Power consumption while gaming will be quite a bit lower.

Still, I always recommend choosing your PSU based on peak power draw.


----------



## Imprezzion

I seriously have to ask this again..

My V700 has been giving me some problems. Under a bit heavier load it will randomly hard shutdown my PC and reboot.
I can reproduce the shutdowns reliably with prime95 + valley or linx + 3dmark or something. Hell, even Battlefield 4 is enough to trigger it.
Happens within like, 10 seconds to 5 minutes.

Scenario 1:
- i7 3770k @ 5.06Ghz 1.488v. Power draw? No idea... Coretemp says 95-105w but that's never going to happen at those clocks / voltages.
- EVGA GTX780 SC ACX w/ softmod @ 1280mhz core with 1.30v. Power draw according to GPU-Z and MSI Afterburner is around 330-340w card-only.

When I get the GPU under about... 1.20v load then it's pretty much ok. Or when I downclock the CPU to 4.4Ghz 1.176v it's a lot better as well.

Scenario 2:
- i7 3770k @ 4.95Ghz 1.432v. Again no idea about CPU power draw.
- Sapphire R9 290X Tri-X OC @ 1165Mhz core @ +100mV. (Or the XFX or Gigabyte I have as well now)

CPU + GPU OC makes the PC very unstable and gives a lot of load related BSOD's while the individual components are stable. Downclocking helps. PC will also hard shutdown when GPU goes anything above ~+120mV or CPU goes to it's 5.06Ghz clocks.

Both these scenario's shouldn't even get close to the V700's max 12v power... It's very odd...

The 3 things I can think of are:
- It's semi broken and can't deliver full power anymore somehow.
- Using a *single PCI-E cable with the split-end 6p and 8p plug on it* is not a good idea with cards this powerful and that is somehow to blame.
- I underestimate the power draw of the overclocks and i am actually overloading it.

The 3rd would be quite wierd as my XFX Pro750W (M12D in stead of KM3) can actually run stable as a rock on much higher voltages then these scenario's.

Hell, I benched at 5.33Ghz 1.612v CPU and with the 290X on +200mV 1240Mhz core and it ran fine.. The V700 would barely even start the benchmark at those settings..


----------



## twerk

Sounds like the PSU may be faulty. Those are some heavy overclocks but the V700 should be able to handle anything the XFX 750W can.

Power consumption numbers:

3770k @ 5.06 GHz/1.488V = ~174W

GTX 780 @ 1280MHz/1.3V = ~399W

3770K @ 4.95GHz/1.432V = ~158W

R9 290X @ 1165MHz/1.319V = ~390W

So you really shouldn't be having any issues, I highly doubt the power draw is to blame. Point 2, you can just use a different connector to see if that helps.


----------



## Imprezzion

Hmm. Seems like i'll have to make a trip to the store i bought it from.

Using multiple PCI-E leads did nothing btw.

Shame it's dixons.. A home electronics chain turned partial pc hardware store.. They have zero knowledge of pc parts... Hope they either send it to CM or properly test it.. Not just shove it into some low power OEM thing, boot it, and be done with it.


----------



## BakerMan1971

oh no, Dixons, that sounds awfully like DSG Group, who do Curry's and PC World in the UK








To be fair they may just swap it out depending on how long you have had it.


----------



## Smanci

Do only the higher-end CM V-series semi-modular PSUs use 100% Japanese caps? The 450 and 550W models seem to have some Teapos in them.
I also found an SPCR thread where someone stated that the V450S uses a sleeve-bearing fan whereas the V650S's fan uses double ball bearing.
Little confused here


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> Do only the higher-end CM V-series semi-modular PSUs use 100% Japanese caps? The 450 and 550W models seem to have some Teapos in them.
> I also found an SPCR thread where someone stated that the V450S uses a sleeve-bearing fan whereas the V650S's fan uses double ball bearing.
> Little confused here


The caps used within the VS series units vary, none are all Jap though. All the V series use 100% Jap.

The V750S uses a mixture of Nippon Chemi-Con (Jap), Rubycon (Jap), Sanyo (Jap), Panasonic (Jap) and Enesol polymer (Kor).

The V550S uses a mixture of Panasonic (Jap), Teapo (Taiwan), Sanyo (Jap) and I think Enesol polymer (Kor).

I was under the impression that all the VS units use a DBB Yate Loon fan (D12BH-12). I may be wrong though.


----------



## twerk

Rosewill Capstone 1000M review up at JonnyGURU. Added to OP.

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=387


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Rosewill Capstone 1000M review up at JonnyGURU. Added to OP.
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=387


I looked at JG like 45 min ago so it just came up.


----------



## bhav

Out of curiosity, what is wrong with Korean or Taiwanese caps?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bhav*
> 
> Out of curiosity, what is wrong with Korean or Taiwanese caps?


Lower quality then japanese but the chinese are even lower.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bhav*
> 
> Out of curiosity, what is wrong with Korean or Taiwanese caps?


Nothing, just Japanese caps are built to tighter tolerances than the Taiwanese and Chinese caps.

Generally speaking, for electrolytic caps:

Japanese > Taiwanese >>>>> Chinese


----------



## Smanci

Thanks for the clarification twerk! Just found a German review that confirms the V450S having a D12SH-12 fan.
Anyway, I have hard time deciding between Seasonic G450 and the V450, 84,90€ and 69,90€ respectively. CM is definitely quieter but since I'll be running at loads way under 200W, I don't think noise would be an issue with the seasonic either, even though the psu will act as an exhaust in my case. CM has better low load efficiency but overall, the G450 seems to be more of a quality unit in terms of build quality, ripple suppression etc.? What do you think?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> Thanks for the clarification twerk! Just found a German review that confirms the V450S having a D12SH-12 fan.
> Anyway, I have hard time deciding between Seasonic G450 and the V450, 84,90€ and 69,90€ respectively. CM is definitely quieter but since I'll be running at loads way under 200W, I don't think noise would be an issue with the seasonic either. CM has better low load efficiency but overall, the G450 seems to be more of a quality unit in terms of build quality, ripple suppression etc.? What do you think?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1430448/4-mid-range-psus-compared


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> Thanks for the clarification twerk! Just found a German review that confirms the V450S having a D12SH-12 fan.
> Anyway, I have hard time deciding between Seasonic G450 and the V450, 84,90€ and 69,90€ respectively. CM is definitely quieter but since I'll be running at loads way under 200W, I don't think noise would be an issue with the seasonic either. CM has better low load efficiency but overall, the G450 seems to be more of a quality unit in terms of build quality, ripple suppression etc.? What do you think?


The G-450 is better but not enough to make any noticeable difference, plus I'm a silence freak so more aggressive fan curve would be a real turn off for me. If they were the same price then I may go with the Seasonic but the VS is €15 cheaper making it the better buy in my opinion.


----------



## Smanci

Silence freak. We're in the same boat then







Thanks for your opinion.
Oh, by the way... This is from Xbit Labs


----------



## twerk

Another Silverstone Nightjar 520W review is up, this one at TPU.

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Silverstone/NJ520/


----------



## EarlZ

Im in the market for a new PSU, currently there is nothing wrong with my PSU and I dont get any random shut downs and what not but I've been told a few times that an 850Watt is cutting it too close for my system specs.

4790K ( currently at stock, will overclock when I have time )
Gigabyte Z87 G1 Sniper M5
16GB Corsair Dominator Platinum 1866Mhz
2x Zotac GTX780 @ 1.212vGPU , 1137Mhz
3TB Seagate Drive
1TB Sagate/Samsung Drive
240GB Corsair Force GT
6x Gentle Typhoon AP15
Swiftech H220 water cooling kit
Silverstone ST85F-G 850Watts ( http://silverstonetek.com/product.php?area=en&pid=287 )

Now I am looking at the following:

Seasonic Platinum 1000watts
Seasonic Platinum 1200watts
Cooler Master V1000
Silverstone ST1500-GS 1500watts ( http://silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=507&area=en )

Need input on which should be the best choice.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Im in the market for a new PSU, currently there is nothing wrong with my PSU and I dont get any random shut downs and what not but I've been told a few times that an 850Watt is cutting it too close for my system specs.
> 
> 4790K ( currently at stock, will overclock when I have time )
> Gigabyte Z87 G1 Sniper M5
> 16GB Corsair Dominator Platinum 1866Mhz
> 2x Zotac GTX780 @ 1.212vGPU , 1137Mhz
> 3TB Seagate Drive
> 1TB Sagate/Samsung Drive
> 240GB Corsair Force GT
> 6x Gentle Typhoon AP15
> Swiftech H220 water cooling kit
> Silverstone ST85F-G 850Watts ( http://silverstonetek.com/product.php?area=en&pid=287 )
> 
> Now I am looking at the following:
> 
> Seasonic Platinum 1000watts
> Seasonic Platinum 1200watts
> Cooler Master V1000
> Silverstone ST1500-GS 1500watts ( http://silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=507&area=en )
> 
> Need input on which should be the best choice.


Cant you find the Super Flower Leadex or the EVGA SuperNova G2/P2?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Im in the market for a new PSU, currently there is nothing wrong with my PSU and I dont get any random shut downs and what not but I've been told a few times that an 850Watt is cutting it too close for my system specs.
> 
> 4790K ( currently at stock, will overclock when I have time )
> Gigabyte Z87 G1 Sniper M5
> 16GB Corsair Dominator Platinum 1866Mhz
> 2x Zotac GTX780 @ 1.212vGPU , 1137Mhz
> 3TB Seagate Drive
> 1TB Sagate/Samsung Drive
> 240GB Corsair Force GT
> 6x Gentle Typhoon AP15
> Swiftech H220 water cooling kit
> Silverstone ST85F-G 850Watts ( http://silverstonetek.com/product.php?area=en&pid=287 )
> 
> Now I am looking at the following:
> 
> Seasonic Platinum 1000watts
> Seasonic Platinum 1200watts
> Cooler Master V1000
> Silverstone ST1500-GS 1500watts ( http://silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=507&area=en )
> 
> Need input on which should be the best choice.


Instead of spending all that money on a new PSU, I recommend spending about $20 on a Kill A Watt ($22.98 after shipping) to see if what you're being told is actually true. I mean, I would bet that it's absolutely false.

What you do with the Kill A Watt is, you plug it onto a wall outlet or directly on your power strip or surge protector. Then you plug your PSU's power cable into the Kill A Watt, press the Watt button, and do whatever you do with your computer that would make the power consumption as high as it can ever possibly go for your normal everyday use. Then, multiply the reading you get by .90 and that calculation is the approximate amount of power that your computer is pulling from your PSU. Post what your calculation is and then we will see if it's worth your time and your money to replace your PSU.


----------



## EarlZ

Im in the Philippines so it might be hard for me to get such a device, there are other similar devies locally available but I do not know how accurate they are.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Im in the Philippines so it might be hard for me to get such a device, there are other similar devies locally available but I do not know how accurate they are.


Oh. I wouldn't know how accurate they are either.

As you said though, you're not having any problems, so that tells me that your current PSU is fine.


----------



## Alvarez

Dont we have an application to get such readings ?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarez*
> 
> Dont we have an application to get such readings ?


It hasn't been updated in a very long time.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

I know two OC'ed 780's can pull a lot of power, but the important thing to remember is "How often are they going to me maxed out?"

I can understand them getting maxed out if he's on something like a 1440p 120Hz monitor, but it's hard for me to get over 60% usage at [email protected]

EDIT: I'm not saying he needs a new unit, I'm only saying it might not need to be a priority.


----------



## phinexswarm71

not long ago before i oc'd both my cpu and gpu i were uncertain whether my PSU could pull it off,and well it didnt...,now after i oc'd them both.
at the time i thought,my psu was borderline fit to my future oc'd rig.and also when i asked here people were hypothetical about it...

so two times i had tried to play bf4 with both my gpu,cpu oc'd and immediately after the game loaded the screen turned into blue and so after awhile the pc turned off,and on the other hand with my gpu on stock and only my cpu oc'd it didnt crash,and with watchdogs it crashes all the same with both gpu,cpu oc'd as well.

also the bug code im getting off from the crashes is 0x00000124,and from a quick search it points to general hardware problem,what do u think??

i thought about maybe getting corsair ax 750,what are u guys saying??


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phinexswarm71*
> 
> not long ago before i oc'd both my cpu and gpu i were uncertain whether my PSU could pull it off,and well it didnt...,now after i oc'd them both.
> at the time i thought,my psu was borderline fit to my future oc'd rig.and also when i asked here people were hypothetical about it...
> 
> so two times i had tried to play bf4 with both my gpu,cpu oc'd and immediately after the game loaded the screen turned into blue and so after awhile the pc turned off,and on the other hand with my gpu on stock and only my cpu oc'd it didnt crash,and with watchdogs it crashes all the same with both gpu,cpu oc'd as well.
> 
> also the bug code im getting off from the crashes is 0x00000124,and from a quick search it points to general hardware problem,what do u think??
> 
> i thought about maybe getting corsair ax 750,what are u guys saying??


How are you overclocking the 7970? Are you using a custom vBIOS and increasing the voltage well beyond what is possible with the stock vBIOS? Or, how far above stock voltage are you increasing the 7970?

(and by the way, Watch Dogs is known for crashing regardless of the PC being used to play it, stock or overclocked, it doesn't matter - I'm having the same problem and so I'm waiting for the PC patch to finally be released)


----------



## phinexswarm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> How are you overclocking the 7970? Are you using a custom vBIOS and increasing the voltage well beyond what is possible with the stock vBIOS? Or, how far above stock voltage are you increasing the 7970?
> 
> (and by the way, Watch Dogs is known for crashing regardless of the PC being used to play it, stock or overclocked, it doesn't matter - I'm having the same problem and so I'm waiting for the PC patch to finally be released)


im using trixx.and yes using custom bios for my gpu with 1.256v limit.and with my cpu my core voltages is 1.258v and vic 1.900 just so u know.the temperatures are low as well with both my cpu,gpy so that couldnt be a problem as well

i played watchdogs 15hrs with only my gpu oc'd and only had once crashed but it was fatal caused by the game...,now that i had tried with my cpu oc'd as well it did crashed after a few minutes[/quote]


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phinexswarm71*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> How are you overclocking the 7970? Are you using a custom vBIOS and increasing the voltage well beyond what is possible with the stock vBIOS? Or, how far above stock voltage are you increasing the 7970?
> 
> (and by the way, Watch Dogs is known for crashing regardless of the PC being used to play it, stock or overclocked, it doesn't matter - I'm having the same problem and so I'm waiting for the PC patch to finally be released)
> 
> 
> 
> im using trixx.and yes using custom bios for my gpu with 1.256v limit
Click to expand...

That right there is probably the problem. I wouldn't expect a high-end 560W PSU to power your system with that kind of overclock on top of it either. Strangely though, I wouldn't be surprised if it were just barely enough as well (mostly because I don't know power consumption very well when it comes to overclocking a video card to that type of extreme).


----------



## phinexswarm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> That right there is probably the problem. I wouldn't expect a high-end 560W PSU to power your system with that kind of overclock on top of it either. Strangely though, I wouldn't be surprised if it were just barely enough as well (mostly because I don't know power consumption very well when it comes to overclocking a video card to that type of extreme).


alright,so then im willing to replace my power supply







,what would u say about the corsair ax750??


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phinexswarm71*
> 
> alright,so then im willing to replace my power supply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,what would u say about the corsair ax750??


It's great but why that particular model, can you get it cheap or something? There are many more modern, better PSU's you could go with.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phinexswarm71*
> 
> alright,so then im willing to replace my power supply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,what would u say about the corsair ax750??


EVGA SuperNova G2 is better and its cheaper, so unless the AX760 is dirt cheap there is no reason to pay more and get less.


----------



## TwoCables

Or look at good quality-made 650W PSUs to spend less and still have plenty of power.


----------



## phinexswarm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> It's great but why that particular model, can you get it cheap or something? There are many more modern, better PSU's you could go with.


well,the place that sold that psu fairly cheap stopped selling over here in israel,so nvm.i thought maybe about the seasonic x-750,just as quality as my psu i guess







,what are u guys saying?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phinexswarm71*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> It's great but why that particular model, can you get it cheap or something? There are many more modern, better PSU's you could go with.
> 
> 
> 
> well,the place that sold that psu fairly cheap stopped selling over here in israel,so nvm.i thought maybe about the seasonic x-750,just as quality as my psu i guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,what are u guys saying?
Click to expand...

The 750W EVGA SuperNOVA "G2" (it has to say "G2" somewhere in the model name or model number!!) is usually a lot cheaper and it's superior in quality. If you don't see "G2" anywhere, then it's not the right unit and shouldn't be purchased.

Another option: the Cooler Master V700.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phinexswarm71*
> 
> well,the place that sold that psu fairly cheap stopped selling over here in israel,so nvm.i thought maybe about the seasonic x-750,just as quality as my psu i guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,what are u guys saying?


See if you can find any of these:

Super Flower Leadex Gold 650W/750W

Cooler Master V700

EVGA SuperNOVA G2 750

Just get the cheapest out of those, and the AX750 or X-750.


----------



## shilka

Throwing in this thread
http://www.overclock.net/t/1482157/700-750-watts-comparison-thread-fully-modular#post_22109815


----------



## phinexswarm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> See if you can find any of these:
> 
> Super Flower Leadex Gold 650W/750W
> Cooler Master V700
> EVGA SuperNOVA G2 750
> 
> Just get the cheapest out of those, and the AX750 or X-750.


well,any of these 3 arent for sell over here...,the variety of power supply brands over here is quite lacking.
though seasonic is well recognized here,and also antec or cooler master but not the v700 psu unfortunately.as for the time being im thinking about the x-750


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phinexswarm71*
> 
> well,any of these 3 arent for sell over here...,the variety of power supply brands over here is quite lacking.
> though seasonic is well recognized here,and also antec or cooler master but not the v700 psu unfortunately.as for the time being im thinking about the x-750


How much are the X-750 and AX750? Also what does the X-750 model number end in, KM or KM3?


----------



## phinexswarm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> How much are the X-750 and AX750? Also what does the X-750 model number end in, KM or KM3?


the x-750 in conversion to usd is 192$,its quite a good price but an expensive psu altogether still considering, and under the model tag its not detailed much only says x-750....
the only place that sold the ax 750 stopped selling it unfortunately


----------



## BakerMan1971

Just a quick note: the 124 BSOD geneally points to Vcore being insufficient for a cpu overclock, I am not sure if it applies to anything else though, but it is the BSOD I battled when tweaking my CPU.


----------



## TwoCables

Do we know anything about the Rosewill ARC Series PSUs?


----------



## shilka

OEM is ATNG and it seems like the fuly modular Epoch series have been cancelled, 2 new series is on the way as well one is the Quark series and the other is the AIM series which might be a rename of the Epoch as the OEM on both is HighPower.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> OEM is ATNG and it seems like the fuly modular Epoch series have been cancelled, 2 new series is on the way as well one is the Quark series and the other is the AIM series which might be a rename of the Epoch as the OEM on both is HighPower.


So, what does all this mean? I mean, how does the ARC Series rate? Can it be recommended? Can it be recommended if someone's on an extremely tight budget and won't really do any overclocking?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> So, what does all this mean? I mean, how does the ARC Series rate? Can it be recommended? Can it be recommended if someone's on an extremely tight budget and won't really do any overclocking?


We don't know yet. Review samples have been sent out but no one has had to the time to review them yet.

My predictions are it will be slightly better than the Green series, and semi-modular. So it might be a good option for budget systems.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> So, what does all this mean? I mean, how does the ARC Series rate? Can it be recommended? Can it be recommended if someone's on an extremely tight budget and won't really do any overclocking?
> 
> 
> 
> We don't know yet. Review samples have been sent out but no one has had to the time to review them yet.
> 
> My predictions are it will be slightly better than the Green series, and semi-modular. So it might be a good option for budget systems.
Click to expand...

Just so that I can learn more, why do you predict that it will be slightly better than the Green Series?


----------



## TwoCables

What would you say to this guy about this computer that has a 900W Tagan PSU? He bought the computer from Craig's List for his little brother.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1502328/need-help-with-optimizing-q6850-rog-striker-extreme-4-gb-ddr2-and-pny-gtx-260-sli-any-help-please/0_100#post_22579134


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> What would you say to this guy about this computer that has a 900W Tagan PSU? He bought the computer from Craig's List for his little brother.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1502328/need-help-with-optimizing-q6850-rog-striker-extreme-4-gb-ddr2-and-pny-gtx-260-sli-any-help-please/0_100#post_22579134


Very old Topower made unit, unless its the PipeRock III then its a old Enhance Electronics made unit.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Just so that I can learn more, why do you predict that it will be slightly better than the Green Series?


It's probably based on the new ATNG series-B platform. If so, then it will perform better.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> What would you say to this guy about this computer that has a 900W Tagan PSU? He bought the computer from Craig's List for his little brother.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1502328/need-help-with-optimizing-q6850-rog-striker-extreme-4-gb-ddr2-and-pny-gtx-260-sli-any-help-please/0_100#post_22579134


Replied.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> What would you say to this guy about this computer that has a 900W Tagan PSU? He bought the computer from Craig's List for his little brother.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1502328/need-help-with-optimizing-q6850-rog-striker-extreme-4-gb-ddr2-and-pny-gtx-260-sli-any-help-please/0_100#post_22579134
> 
> 
> 
> Very old Topower made unit, unless its the PipeRock III then its a old Enhance Electronics made unit.
Click to expand...

So if it's an old Topower, then does that mean that it's a ticking time bomb waiting to kill his computer at any moment? If it's a PipRock II then does that mean that it might actually be decent?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Just so that I can learn more, why do you predict that it will be slightly better than the Green Series?
> 
> 
> 
> It's probably based on the new ATNG series-B platform. If so, then it will perform better.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> What would you say to this guy about this computer that has a 900W Tagan PSU? He bought the computer from Craig's List for his little brother.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1502328/need-help-with-optimizing-q6850-rog-striker-extreme-4-gb-ddr2-and-pny-gtx-260-sli-any-help-please/0_100#post_22579134
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replied.
Click to expand...

Aw, thank you.


----------



## phinexswarm71

i just bought the x-750 and the fatal shutdown seems to have gone away,with 2-3 hrs of playtime in bf4,whereas before if would crash immediately after the game were finishing loading.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Also what does the X-750 model number end in, KM or KM3?


the model is km3,what does it means??

i appreciate your help two cables,and all the others,thank u


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phinexswarm71*
> 
> i just bought the x-750 and the fatal shutdown seems to have gone away,with 2-3 hrs of playtime in bf4,whereas before if would crash immediately after the game were finishing loading.
> the model is km3,what does it means??
> 
> i appreciate your help two cables,and all the others,thank u


KM3 is the newer, better version.

Glad it's solved your issues!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phinexswarm71*
> 
> i just bought the x-750 and the fatal shutdown seems to have gone away,with 2-3 hrs of playtime in bf4,whereas before if would crash immediately after the game were finishing loading.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Also what does the X-750 model number end in, KM or KM3?
> 
> 
> 
> the model is km3,what does it means??
> 
> i appreciate your help two cables,and all the others,thank u
Click to expand...

Oh wow. Nice! You got the KM3. I'm glad! There's nothing really wrong with the KM, but the KM3 is supposed to be a lot better - as if that was possible (the original X Series is still very nice).

You're welcome.


----------



## TwoCables

Wasn't the 750W Thermaltake Smart Series SP-750M on the list?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Wasn't the 750W Thermaltake Smart Series SP-750M on the list?


It may well have been. I'll probably add it back actually because the Hive, Triathlor FC and S12IIB/M12IIB units are on there so the Smart deserves to be too.


----------



## Alvarez

Yay, it's me again, sorry for bothering you numerous times but plans changed again

I decided to upgrade the rig today instead of waiting maxwell.. I checked previous posts and saw that someone else asked over similar rig, which had 780ti, and recommended PSU was Super Flower 1300W. I will be having:

i7 3770k at 4.7Ghz
12GB Ram (no OC)
1 Corsair GT 120GB
1 Samsung HDD
1 Seagate HDD (temprorarily)
1 hitachi deskstar 4tb HDD
1 EVGA GTX 780ti Dual Classy
Giga Z77 Mobo
8 fans
1 pump (DDC for the moment, will be upgraded to D5)
2 LED strips
1 DVD burner

I can add another classy in future depending the application i will be running and games etc. (I hope not though)

I will go with 1300W Super Flower like it was suggested but i dont know if its gonna be overkill ? It will be overkill for now but i dont want to waste money on another PSU when i decided to add second GPU in future..

Also, I know that PSU draws the power it will require, not 1300W totaly so i hope my electricity bill wont go crazy ? (just to make sure)

1KW and 1300W are options for same brand


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarez*
> 
> Yay, it's me again, sorry for bothering you numerous times but plans changed again
> 
> I decided to upgrade the rig today instead of waiting maxwell.. I checked previous posts and saw that someone else asked over similar rig, which had 780ti, and recommended PSU was Super Flower 1300W. I will be having:
> 
> i7 3770k at 4.7Ghz
> 12GB Ram (no OC)
> 1 Corsair GT 120GB
> 1 Samsung HDD
> 1 Seagate HDD (temprorarily)
> 1 hitachi deskstar 4tb HDD
> 1 EVGA GTX 780ti Dual Classy
> Giga Z77 Mobo
> 8 fans
> 1 pump (DDC for the moment, will be upgraded to D5)
> 2 LED strips
> 1 DVD burner
> 
> I can add another classy in future depending the application i will be running and games etc. (I hope not though)
> 
> I will go with 1300W Super Flower like it was suggested but i dont know if its gonna be overkill ? It will be overkill for now but i dont want to waste money on another PSU when i decided to add second GPU in future..
> 
> Also, I know that PSU draws the power it will require, not 1300W totaly so i hope my electricity bill wont go crazy ? (just to make sure)
> 
> 1KW and 1300W are options for same brand


I don't know why a high-end 1300W PSU was recommended for a system that has only one 780 Ti in it, but that is *EXTREME* overkill. lol With one 780 Ti in your system, your power consumption while gaming will never exceed about 450-500W. With two 780 Ti's, it would never exceed about 700W. So, you could power your system with a good quality-made 550-650W PSU for one 780 Ti, and a good quality-made 850W PSU for two. There wouldn't be any problems.

The PSU's advertised wattage capacity is just how much power it can deliver to the computer. So, if you have a 400W PSU and a 1600W PSU and if both PSUs have perfectly identical efficiencies *at 90%* while the computer is pulling 300W from it (which is unlikely, but let's assume it for the sake of argument), then both PSUs will pull about 333-334W from the wall outlet.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarez*
> 
> Yay, it's me again, sorry for bothering you numerous times but plans changed again
> 
> I decided to upgrade the rig today instead of waiting maxwell.. I checked previous posts and saw that someone else asked over similar rig, which had 780ti, and recommended PSU was Super Flower 1300W. I will be having:
> 
> i7 3770k at 4.7Ghz
> 12GB Ram (no OC)
> 1 Corsair GT 120GB
> 1 Samsung HDD
> 1 Seagate HDD (temprorarily)
> 1 hitachi deskstar 4tb HDD
> 1 EVGA GTX 780ti Dual Classy
> Giga Z77 Mobo
> 8 fans
> 1 pump (DDC for the moment, will be upgraded to D5)
> 2 LED strips
> 1 DVD burner
> 
> I can add another classy in future depending the application i will be running and games etc. (I hope not though)
> 
> I will go with 1300W Super Flower like it was suggested but i dont know if its gonna be overkill ? It will be overkill for now but i dont want to waste money on another PSU when i decided to add second GPU in future..
> 
> Also, I know that PSU draws the power it will require, not 1300W totaly so i hope my electricity bill wont go crazy ? (just to make sure)
> 
> 1KW and 1300W are options for same brand


850 watts to 1000 watts for two of those video cards should be way more then enough unless you really want to go way nuts with the overvolting.


----------



## bhav

Man you should at least have waited for upcoming price cuts.

But unless you're going LN2 crazy volt modding, 1kw would be plenty for two of those classys OCed on air. 1300+w really only needed for tri-quad cards.


----------



## Alvarez

Well i just noticed that he has *41* fans (yeah i read it as 11, seems i need to get a second screen for my laptop LOL) Just to clarify he has 2 780ti s not only one, hypothetically i will eventually get second ti anyway.

It is settled then, i get 850W, i ll go to store tomorrow see if they have one

Thanks for the help guys


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarez*
> 
> Well i just noticed that he has *41* fans (yeah i read it as 11, seems i need to get a second screen for my laptop LOL) Just to clarify he has 2 780ti s not only one, hypothetically i will eventually get second ti anyway.
> 
> It is settled then, i get 850W, i ll go to store tomorrow see if they have one
> 
> Thanks for the help guys


Wow. 41 fans? Is he planning on using his computer as a drone? Good grief. 

Anyway, do you plan to use a custom vBIOS in order to increase the voltages of your 780 Ti's beyond what's possible with the stock vBIOS?

Also, what 850W PSU are you looking to get? They're not all the same.


----------



## bhav

Goolig brand 850 watt PSU, only $14.99!

Buy that one, its under 15 bucks!

(yes I totally made the name up).


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Wow. 41 fans? Is he planning on using his computer as a drone? Good grief.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, do you plan to use a custom vBIOS in order to increase the voltages of your 780 Ti's beyond what's possible with the stock vBIOS?
> 
> Also, what 850W PSU are you looking to get? They're not all the same.


I think he is going to a store to pick one up. We should get a list of 850W units to look for so he can write them down instead of what happened last time


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Wow. 41 fans? Is he planning on using his computer as a drone? Good grief.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, do you plan to use a custom vBIOS in order to increase the voltages of your 780 Ti's beyond what's possible with the stock vBIOS?
> 
> Also, what 850W PSU are you looking to get? They're not all the same.
> 
> 
> 
> I think he is going to a store to pick one up. We should get a list of 850W units to look for so he can write them down instead of what happened last time
Click to expand...

With all due respect and love my friend, I know that. He said "i ll go to store tomorrow see if they have one". What I said was a direct response to it. I know what I'm doing here.


----------



## bhav

Buy the one that's only $15


----------



## Alvarez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Wow. 41 fans? Is he planning on using his computer as a drone? Good grief.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, do you plan to use a custom vBIOS in order to increase the voltages of your 780 Ti's beyond what's possible with the stock vBIOS?
> 
> Also, what 850W PSU are you looking to get? They're not all the same.


I am thinking to use classy as it is, without any overclock and with its default bios for now at least. I think i will overclock it when Witcher 3 released









http://www.overclock.net/t/183810/faq-recommended-power-supplies/4220#post_22561247

That was the famous post btw
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> I think he is going to a store to pick one up. We should get a list of 850W units to look for so he can write them down instead of what happened last time


Lets see... There are 4 or 5 units in total, one coolermaster two corsair non i and i models, evga 850 g2 and leadex 850.

I actually asked questions regarding the psu days ago but for a future maxwell build, and we made a concensus over g2 model. But evga 780ti was a complete surprise and after misreading that post i thought 850 wont be enough for one ti with sli option in future. But it seems 850 is ok so no need to go back from evga (i think cables of stock leadex will cause me headaches in future, so evga it is)


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarez*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Wow. 41 fans? Is he planning on using his computer as a drone? Good grief.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, do you plan to use a custom vBIOS in order to increase the voltages of your 780 Ti's beyond what's possible with the stock vBIOS?
> 
> Also, what 850W PSU are you looking to get? They're not all the same.
> 
> 
> 
> I am thinking to use classy as it is, without any overclock and with its default bios for now at least. I think i will overclock it when Witcher 3 released
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/183810/faq-recommended-power-supplies/4220#post_22561247
> 
> That was the famous post btw
Click to expand...

Oh, I see now. He also has the 3930K and plans to overclock it. That makes a huge difference because when overclocked, the 3930K can easily pull over 300W. :/

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarez*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> I think he is going to a store to pick one up. We should get a list of 850W units to look for so he can write them down instead of what happened last time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets see... There are 4 or 5 units in total, one coolermaster two corsair non i and i models, evga 850 g2 and leadex 850.
> 
> I actually asked questions regarding the psu days ago but for a future maxwell build, and we made a concensus over g2 model. But evga 780ti was a complete surprise and after misreading that post i thought 850 wont be enough for one ti with sli option in future. But it seems 850 is ok so no need to go back from evga (i think cables of stock leadex will cause me headaches in future, so evga it is)
Click to expand...

From what I've heard about the G2 (which is a Leadex), it will blow you away!


----------



## bhav

Leadex, EVGA, Seasonic or Antec would be fine. If you're gonna overvolt, maybe even look at 1000w models if the price difference isn't too much.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bhav*
> 
> Leadex, EVGA, Seasonic or Antec would be fine. If you're gonna overvolt, maybe even look at 1000w models if the price difference isn't too much.


Leadex is a series made by Super Flower.

Recommendations made solely on brand names is not safe because EVGA and Antec have PSUs that should be avoided. They aren't the only brands, but they are the ones that you mentioned, so yeah.


----------



## bhav

I know that!

But I thought all the EVGA recent PSUs were leadex, and Antecs were deltas, or maybe that's just based on what is sold at UK etailers.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bhav*
> 
> I know that!
> 
> But I thought all the EVGA recent PSUs were leadex, and Antecs were deltas, or maybe that's just based on what is sold at UK etailers.


No, only the G2s are Super Flower's Leadex PSUs. Not all of Antec's PSUs are made by Delta either. So, it's always best to know which models from each brand can and cannot be recommended.


----------



## itzhoovEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bhav*
> 
> I know that!
> 
> But I thought all the EVGA recent PSUs were leadex, and Antecs were deltas, or maybe that's just based on what is sold at UK etailers.


http://realhardtechx.com/index_archivos/Page673.htm

http://realhardtechx.com/index_archivos/Page2293.htm


----------



## TwoCables

Is the 1300W G2 known to be a bit noisy?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1502918/2000ish-gaming-build/0_100#post_22591408


----------



## Alvarez

Update:

Interesting stuff is happening. Now i went to store yesterday as we spoke, to order EVGA Supernova 850 G2. As i knew since i"ve checked their website before going, they didnt have the PSU so they 'ordered' one.

Fine.

So today i checked the website of the store for ordering a Corsair 900D (they didnt have Phanteks Primo, duh), meanwhile i decided to check the PSU (When they ordered an item which is not available you see it as -1)

Guess what, PSU is no longer on their website.

So, either i`m so damn lucky to order the only 850W Leadex/EVGA PSU they have or something else happened since yesterday so they pulled the item from their webpage.

Normally i should be getting both PSU and case next saturday and i have intention to ask why they removed it from their listing.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Is the 1300W G2 known to be a bit noisy?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1502918/2000ish-gaming-build/0_100#post_22591408


Nope not at all. Although, from his posts, it just seems like the rest of his rig is near silent because he is running a full WC loop with low RPM fans.


----------



## mikeaj

1300W G2 seems like in the "definitely not quiet" zone, at least at elevated ambients (who knows at actual room temps):
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/EVGA/SuperNOVA_G2_1300/6.html

That's a 14cm BB fan running past 1000 rpm and definitely beyond.

Compare to Antec High Current Pro Platinum 1300W, Corsair AX1500i (obviously too expensive for the build):
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Antec/HCP-1300/6.html
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Corsair/AX1500i/6.html

and Cooler Master V1200:
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/CoolerMaster/V1200/6.html

I guess they can offer that warranty on the EVGA G2 because they're cooling it properly.


----------



## bhav

Antec HCP 1300 is most amazing PSU!!!


----------



## Phenomanator53

Hey guys, I just bought a Delta Electronics GPS-450AA-100 for $40， is it a good deal or did I buy a timed bomb?


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phenomanator53*
> 
> Hey guys, I just bought a Delta Electronics GPS-450AA-100 for $40， is it a good deal or did I buy a timed bomb?


I'm not familiar with the platform but the chances of a Delta unit with APFC being a time bomb is low. Should be at least usable if the cables are long enough.


----------



## twerk

ANOTHER Silverstone Nightjar 520W review, JonnyGURU this time.

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=388

Rosewill Capstone Modular 1000W review up at TechPowerUp too.

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Rosewill/CAPSTONE-1000-M/


----------



## Shub

Huh, Silverstone using Seasonic for OEM'ing, that's a first.


----------



## BakerMan1971

It is a first, and a nice first


----------



## Airrick10

Will my cooler master V850 be enough for 780's in SLI?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Airrick10*
> 
> Will my cooler master V850 be enough for 780's in SLI?


Yes, as long as you don't overvolt using a custom BIOS.


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Yes, as long as you don't overvolt using a custom BIOS.


Ok Thanks Twerk!!! Would it be ok to increase the voltage (with AB or PrecisionX) with stock bios though?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Airrick10*
> 
> Ok Thanks Twerk!!! Would it be ok to increase the voltage (with AB or PrecisionX) with stock bios though?


You can't, with the stock BIOS you don't get independant voltage control. It's all done automatically through GPU Boost 2.0.

You just set power and temperature limits, then voltage is increased or decreased automatically as required.


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> You can't, with the stock BIOS you don't get independant voltage control. It's all done automatically through GPU Boost 2.0.
> 
> You just set power and temperature limits, then voltage is increased or decreased automatically as required.


Oh ok...I guess I was thinking about my MSI 660Ti's where with AB I can increase Core voltage, Aux Voltage, and Memory Voltage with stock Bios. Thanks for the info!!!


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Airrick10*
> 
> Oh ok...I guess I was thinking about my MSI 660Ti's where with AB I can increase Core voltage, Aux Voltage, and Memory Voltage with stock Bios. Thanks for the info!!!


Yeah, the 600 series Lightning/Power Edition cards were a bit different (until Nvidia made MSI lock new models down).


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Yeah, the 600 series Lightning/Power Edition cards were a bit different (until Nvidia made MSI lock new models down).


What a shame!!! Oh well...


----------



## Krulani

Not exactly a sale, but the price is just remarkable. Amazon has the EVGA Supernova 1300w G2 for $180 and only $144.99 after mail-in rebate. It's on this list of recommended PSU's and Johnny Guru gushed about how good it is.


----------



## majormajormajor

I'm finding a lot of conflicting information on this question. Is a EVGA Supernova 750G2 sufficient for 2x R9 290's in crossfire (no overclock) and a i7-4790K with a mild overclock?


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Yes. Unless both GPU's are at load with the CPU, you will be fine. People always say that it isn't enough and post graphs with components at load, but when does that happen unless stress testing the entire rig. If you do put everything under load, then you will be maxing the unit out.

It depends on how comfortable you are with your unit somewhat close to load. The unit _is_ rated for 750W of continuous 12V load, so remember that sitting at 75% load while gaming isn't that bad. (75% is just an example, I don't know what games you play and how much demand comes from those games).


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majormajormajor*
> 
> I'm finding a lot of conflicting information on this question. Is a EVGA Supernova 750G2 sufficient for 2x R9 290's in crossfire (no overclock) and a i7-4790K with a mild overclock?


Absolutely.

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/radeon_r9_290_crossfire_review_benchmarks,4.html

With two 290s under full load in their system, their PSU pulled 603W from the wall outlet. Their CPU was idling, so let's add about 100 to maybe 115W for a mildly overclocked 4790K. This makes the PSU pulling up to about 720W (718) from the wall outlet. This means that if the PSU is 90% efficient while pulling 720W from the wall, then the computer is pulling 648W from the PSU. Let's call that 650W. I'm not done yet though because this is an unrealistic power draw because I'm calculating here for the 290s and the 4790K being under full load simultaneously. While gaming, your power consumption would never exceed about 600-625W. Or, maybe never more than about 650W if you want to be extreme. 

The 750W G2 is quite a high-end PSU, so you are fully covered, and *then* some. So, as long as you keep the 290s at stock, you will always have this much headroom. Even so, the 750W G2 is a high-end PSU that is able to continuously deliver 750W of power to a computer, 24/7, if it's ever needed. Its +12V capacity is 748.8W as well. So, even if your power consumption while gaming were to begin approaching 700-725W, you'd still be fine because of how good your PSU is.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Crap, just noticed you said 290 and not 290*X*. But, basically what TC said.


----------



## TwoCables

Even with two 290Xs though, the power consumption while gaming with his system would really only peak at about 650-675W.


----------



## twerk

EVGA SuperNOVA P2 1200W review up at JonnyGURU. Added to the OP.

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=389


----------



## twerk

Seasonic Platinum 1200W review up at TechPowerUp.

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Seasonic/P1200/

They really need to tweak their fan curves, it's the only reason I would never buy a Seasonic PSU, they are simply too loud.

This is how it should look:










Not like this:


----------



## ldewitt

Rocking Antec High Current Pro-Platinum 1000w couldn't be happier!


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ldewitt*
> 
> Rocking Antec High Current Pro-Platinum 1000w couldn't be happier!


Snap!


----------



## ldewitt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Snap!










More power than I'll ever need but overkill never hurt anything


----------



## BakerMan1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ldewitt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More power than I'll ever need but overkill never hurt anything


Except efficiency?


----------



## JackCY

Seasonic G series SSR-650RM 650W, not recommended to those who have working ears.
Had two units, brand new, both suffered from coil whine especially under load. Made buzz whine noise even at idle more than a very old cheap ATX PSU, second unit also made annoying high pitched squeal due to USB load even when the computer was powered off.

Seasonic should fix their coil whine issues by gluing/fixing the coil cores properly or redesign the PSUs all together to avoid these buzz and squeal sounds.

Returned both, getting Super Flower made PSU instead.


----------



## ldewitt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> Except efficiency?


Why is that? I figure it only uses at much wattage as the load on the system right?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ldewitt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> Except efficiency?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that? I figure it only uses at much wattage as the load on the system right?
Click to expand...

The efficiency of a PSU has no relation to the PSU's output capacity. The efficiency of a PSU is typically at its highest when the power consumption on the PSU is between 40 and 60% of the PSU's capacity. So for your PSU, that would be between 400 and 600W. This isn't to say that this particular unit would have lowered efficiency at power consumptions outside of this range, but SOME power supplies can have noticeably lower efficiency if the power consumption is too low or too high. I doubt that this PSU suffers from that problem because it's a pretty high-end unit. However, unless you have *heavily* overclocked both the CPU and the GPU, your absolute maximum power consumption would always be less than 40% of this PSU's capacity.

In other words, you spent *WAY* more money on the PSU than you needed to.


----------



## BakerMan1971

Thanks for clearing that up Twocables, I actually thought it was a bit of a set rule that not using enough of your power supplies' capability was detrimental.

I stand corrected.


----------



## ldewitt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> The efficiency of a PSU has no relation to the PSU's output capacity. The efficiency of a PSU is typically at its highest when the power consumption on the PSU is between 40 and 60% of the PSU's capacity. So for your PSU, that would be between 400 and 600W. This isn't to say that this particular unit would have lowered efficiency at power consumptions outside of this range, but SOME power supplies can have noticeably lower efficiency if the power consumption is too low or too high. I doubt that this PSU suffers from that problem because it's a pretty high-end unit. However, unless you have *heavily* overclocked both the CPU and the GPU, your absolute maximum power consumption would always be less than 40% of this PSU's capacity.
> 
> In other words, you spent *WAY* more money on the PSU than you needed to.


Well that's good to know and no while gaming i only use around 400-500watts but only while gaming. No OC. Maybe i should have went with the 850watt....i was debating but when i'm debating it always comes out go big or go home you .ussy!! lol always getting myself into trouble with that mentality


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> Thanks for clearing that up Twocables, I actually thought it was a bit of a set rule that not using enough of your power supplies' capability was detrimental.
> 
> I stand corrected.


I used to think that until I asked Phaedrus2129 directly. Here's the conversation:

Quote: *TwoCables*


> I vaguely remember some things were said in the past on here that having too much overkill in a PSU can be bad for the PSU and it can be bad for things like efficiency and the quality of the power output. Would you say that this is still true for today's PSUs? Can you teach me some things about why or when an overkill PSU is bad (and even why or when it's good)?


Quote: *Phaedrus2129*


> Running a PSU at a lower load is never bad for the electronics. That's not the issue. The two issues with an overkill PSU are the following:
> 
> 1. *Lower efficiency (in many cases), especially at system idle.* Most people spend significant amounts of time on the desktop or in browsers or in other semi-idle states. As my "on efficiency" and "50% load myth" articles point out, a system will often be more efficient with a PSU properly-sized for its power requirements (say 20% over max sustained load, and at least equal to peak load).
> 
> 2. *If people are always told to purchase a PSU with higher wattage than they need, then they will often spend more money on a power supply.* While this is fine for power supply companies, it's not great for the consumer because the PSU doesn't contribute directly to the user experience the same way that a faster CPU does, or more RAM, or a faster graphics card, or better monitor, etc. If an $80 650W PSU will provide function that's identical to a $120 *8*50W PSU, then it would be better for that $40 to be spent on another component, or even just saved for something else entirely. Of course, this is assuming that the two PSUs in this example are of equivalent performance, reliability, and features. There's nothing wrong with spending more money for a more efficient or more reliable PSU, or for modularity or lower sound levels, but spending more money for more watts that you don't need is a waste of money.


I'd like to add that again, point #1 can sometimes differ quite dramatically from PSU to PSU. Some PSUs are so well-made that their efficiency is always at or above the advertised 80+ Certification. Some PSUs though are not quite this good even though they are still very good otherwise and their efficiency drops below the advertised 80+ Certification if the power consumption is low enough for that to happen. The load percentage where this occurs for a PSU is usually only discovered by professional review sites, like JonnyGURU.com.

Still, money is important. So, I don't see the point in spending more money for more watts if you'll never need those extra watts.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ldewitt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> The efficiency of a PSU has no relation to the PSU's output capacity. The efficiency of a PSU is typically at its highest when the power consumption on the PSU is between 40 and 60% of the PSU's capacity. So for your PSU, that would be between 400 and 600W. This isn't to say that this particular unit would have lowered efficiency at power consumptions outside of this range, but SOME power supplies can have noticeably lower efficiency if the power consumption is too low or too high. I doubt that this PSU suffers from that problem because it's a pretty high-end unit. However, unless you have *heavily* overclocked both the CPU and the GPU, your absolute maximum power consumption would always be less than 40% of this PSU's capacity.
> 
> In other words, you spent *WAY* more money on the PSU than you needed to.
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's good to know and no while gaming i only use around 400-500watts but only while gaming. No OC. Maybe i should have went with the 850watt....i was debating but when i'm debating it always comes out go big or go home you .ussy!! lol always getting myself into trouble with that mentality
Click to expand...

An 850W PSU would still be unnecessary overkill for that. Also, how are you measuring your power consumption? 400-500W at the wall would be 360-450W being pulled out of the PSU, if the PSU's efficiency were 90%.

With PSUs, unnecessary overkill doesn't provide any benefits over a properly-sized PSU. It just leaves you with less money than you otherwise could have had after the purchase with nothing extra gained.


----------



## ldewitt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> An 850W PSU would still be unnecessary overkill for that. Also, how are you measuring your power consumption? 400-500W at the wall would be 360-450W being pulled out of the PSU, if the PSU's efficiency were 90%.
> 
> With PSUs, unnecessary overkill doesn't provide any benefits over a properly-sized PSU. It just leaves you with less money than you otherwise could have had after the purchase with nothing extra gained.


I threw that number out there because i have my pc hooked up to a UPS system while gaming i occasionally look down at the wattage i'm using. usually over 375 but under 500.

I mean i bought this power supply because the one i was using "Thermaltake Black Widow 850w Bronze" was on neweggs REPLACE IMMEDIATELY list lol, but listening to your reasoning i wish i would have went with a lower watt platinum corsair or something along them lines. to be honest i bought this one because of the awesome ratings and the fact that all the power supply lists i see this thing is always one recommended, not gona lie the PLATINUM caught my eye also







hefty $250 price tag was all mush by the time i siked myself up for it.


----------



## Lucas Bezerra

The only benefits I can see when buying a oversized PSU are the system upgradability (add more powerfull components without the need of a new PSU) and more silence since you are not using it's full capacity, so the fan will not run at full blast (if you PSU has a software or teperature controlated fans). Performancewise there is no big and very important improvement to consider IMO. Can any one see any other benefit?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ldewitt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> An 850W PSU would still be unnecessary overkill for that. Also, how are you measuring your power consumption? 400-500W at the wall would be 360-450W being pulled out of the PSU, if the PSU's efficiency were 90%.
> 
> With PSUs, unnecessary overkill doesn't provide any benefits over a properly-sized PSU. It just leaves you with less money than you otherwise could have had after the purchase with nothing extra gained.
> 
> 
> 
> I threw that number out there because i have my pc hooked up to a UPS system while gaming i occasionally look down at the wattage i'm using. usually over 375 but under 500.
> 
> I mean i bought this power supply because the one i was using "Thermaltake Black Widow 850w Bronze" was on neweggs REPLACE IMMEDIATELY list lol, but listening to your reasoning i wish i would have went with a lower watt platinum corsair or something along them lines. to be honest i bought this one because of the awesome ratings and the fact that all the power supply lists i see this thing is always one recommended, not gona lie the PLATINUM caught my eye also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hefty $250 price tag was all mush by the time i siked myself up for it.
Click to expand...

But under 500, meaning that you see the upper 400s?

Newegg had a "replace immediately" list? lol

Yeah, you fell victim to the 80+ Certification "scam", as I am now going to call it. There are experts who make a LOT of money to create clever marketing like that because they know that there are people who get themselves all psyched up (not siked up lol) and will pay almost anything if the conditions are right. That's why the market makes such a big deal about the 80+ Certifications, and that's why they are using a rating system like Gold and Platinum. People see that and they eat it up: "oooo! Gold! That must mean it's a high-end PSU! Oooo! Platinum! That must mean it's the best of the best!" Facepalm. This is evil money-making tactics, and I try hard to fight against them every day on here. Unfortunately, the scumbags who come up with these clever marketing tricks are already making tons of money. They treat you, the customer, like the way parents treat a little infant: if they want the infant to pay attention, they do things like use pretty lights and pretty colors because an infant's intelligence is FAR too low to understand anything more than that. That's right: we as customers are treated like dumb infants.


----------



## ldewitt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> But under 500, meaning that you see the upper 400s?
> 
> Newegg had a "replace immediately" list? lol
> 
> Yeah, you fell victim to the 80+ Certification "scam", as I am now going to call it. There are experts who make a LOT of money to create clever marketing like that because they know that there are people who get themselves all psyched up (not siked up lol) and will pay almost anything if the conditions are right. That's why the market makes such a big deal about the 80+ Certifications, and that's why they are using a rating system like Gold and Platinum. People see that and they eat it up: "oooo! Gold! That must mean it's a high-end PSU! Oooo! Platinum! That must mean it's the best of the best!" Facepalm. This is evil money-making tactics, and I try hard to fight against them every day on here. Unfortunately, the scumbags who come up with these clever marketing tricks are already making tons of money. They treat you, the customer, like the way parents treat a little infant: if they want the infant to pay attention, they do things like use pretty lights and pretty colors because an infant's intelligence is FAR too low to understand anything more than that. That's right: we as customers are treated like dumb infants.


Yeah i'm one of those dumb infants....

It wasn't directly a replace immediately list. It was there Power Supply Tier list, in which my power supply was at the bottom of tier 5(being the replace ASAP!) As can be seen here:

https://community.newegg.com/eggxpert/computer_hardware/f/135081/t/45344.aspx


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ldewitt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> But under 500, meaning that you see the upper 400s?
> 
> Newegg had a "replace immediately" list? lol
> 
> Yeah, you fell victim to the 80+ Certification "scam", as I am now going to call it. There are experts who make a LOT of money to create clever marketing like that because they know that there are people who get themselves all psyched up (not siked up lol) and will pay almost anything if the conditions are right. That's why the market makes such a big deal about the 80+ Certifications, and that's why they are using a rating system like Gold and Platinum. People see that and they eat it up: "oooo! Gold! That must mean it's a high-end PSU! Oooo! Platinum! That must mean it's the best of the best!" Facepalm. This is evil money-making tactics, and I try hard to fight against them every day on here. Unfortunately, the scumbags who come up with these clever marketing tricks are already making tons of money. They treat you, the customer, like the way parents treat a little infant: if they want the infant to pay attention, they do things like use pretty lights and pretty colors because an infant's intelligence is FAR too low to understand anything more than that. That's right: we as customers are treated like dumb infants.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah i'm one of those dumb infants....
Click to expand...

You and about 99.9999999% of the rest of the world are, including me. Well, *at least in the opinion of certain people who want to make a ton of money.* lol We're *treated* like we're dumb.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ldewitt*
> 
> It wasn't directly a replace immediately list. It was there Power Supply Tier list, in which my power supply was at the bottom of tier 5(being the replace ASAP!) As can be seen here:
> 
> https://community.newegg.com/eggxpert/computer_hardware/f/135081/t/45344.aspx


I've never seen this before. I think I'll keep it around for future reference.


----------



## mbed0123

An amazing list...... I know it might be asking a bit much, but do you think there could be room for a column stating whether or not a PSU is sporting a single and or multiple rail design. Again as I said its a great list, but this for quick reference would be much easier/nicer.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbed0123*
> 
> An amazing list...... I know it might be asking a bit much, but do you think there could be room for a column stating whether or not a PSU is sporting a single and or multiple rail design. Again as I said its a great list, but this for quick reference would be much easier/nicer.


It was considered but it was decided to be irrelevant and would only confuse novice users.


----------



## mbed0123

Gotcha..... It was foremost in my mind as I have been dealing with some (what I thought) PSU/power related issues, so I thought is ask.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbed0123*
> 
> Gotcha..... It was foremost in my mind as I have been dealing with some (what I thought) PSU/power related issues, so I thought is ask.


What issues are you having?

Is anything in your system overclocked?


----------



## mbed0123

Whole system is OC'd, but the stability issues are stemming from my GFX cards OC.

I am now being told it could be most likely a VRM issue as I could be hitting the max it is allowing and thus cutting off my system..... I am hearing there are ways around this VRM issue, but not a lot of people are willing to go with it as it is a dangerous method due to no monitoring of the "actual" VRM temps or power draw. I mean if there is a way to get just 10-25 percent more juice/throughput on the VRM's it would be great......

I just have no knowledge at all regarding power, but Occamrazor was kind enough to throw some formulas my way to determine power draw.

Also I have to ask if one of my PSU's running off of an extension cable that is a lesser gauge/quality in order to get it to its own outlet and breaker. could that be hindering the performance/output of it.?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbed0123*
> 
> Whole system is OC'd, but the stability issues are stemming from my GFX cards OC.
> 
> I am now being told it could be most likely a VRM issue as I could be hitting the max it is allowing and thus cutting off my system..... I am hearing there are ways around this VRM issue, but not a lot of people are willing to go with it as it is a dangerous method due to no monitoring of the "actual" VRM temps or power draw. I mean if there is a way to get just 10-25 percent more juice/throughput on the VRM's it would be great......
> 
> I just have no knowledge at all regarding power, but Occamrazor was kind enough to throw some formulas my way to determine power draw.
> 
> Also I have to ask if one of my PSU's running off of an extension cable that is a lesser gauge/quality in order to get it to its own outlet and breaker. could that be hindering the performance/output of it.?


I have seen a case once where a cheap extension burned out and almost killed the whole PC.


----------



## TwoCables

Unless this is a heavy-duty 3-pronged extension cord, NO.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

I see the topic of extension cords is relevant... I was reading this thread on the topic of extension cords a short while back and the threaded ended with me being confused. How can you tell if surge protector/extension cord is good or bad? I picked one up for about $30USD that supposedly has three separate 'fuses' so I can hook up three different inputs. I guess it's so if one of the fuses (or circuits, I forget what the box said) blows, the other plugs in the other circuits wouldn't blow.


----------



## TwoCables

What are some good 450-550W PSUs that would fit in the Bitfenix Prodigy? I read that 150mm is recommended, 160mm would fit but it would be very difficult.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> What are some good 450-550W PSUs that would fit in the Bitfenix Prodigy? I read that 150mm is recommended, 160mm would fit but it would be very difficult.


Cooler Master VS aka VxxxS aka VSM are good, and i think they are 140 or 150mm cant recall.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> What are some good 450-550W PSUs that would fit in the Bitfenix Prodigy? I read that 150mm is recommended, 160mm would fit but it would be very difficult.
> 
> 
> 
> Cooler Master VS aka VxxxS aka VSM are good, and i think they are 140 or 150mm cant recall.
Click to expand...

Oh perfect. Thank you.


----------



## hotrod717

Goodness gracious, EVGA has done it again, just picked up a p1200 and this has to be the holy grail of 1000w+ psu's. Absolutely phenomenal.
I held off on the G2's ugly red pci-e cables and finally found happiness with this unit. At $250, a no brainer. Until Titanium units start showing up, this is the bees knees!


----------



## itzhoovEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Goodness gracious, EVGA has done it again, just picked up a p1200 and this has to be the holy grail of 1000w+ psu's. Absolutely phenomenal.
> I held off on the G2's ugly red pci-e cables and finally found happiness with this unit. At $250, a no brainer. Until Titanium units start showing up, this is the bees knees!


Second only perfect score from JG.


----------



## twerk

Seasonic X-1250 review up at PC Perspective.

http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Cases-and-Cooling/Seasonic-X-Series-XM2-1250-Power-Supply-Review

BitFenix Fury 650W review up at KitGuru.

http://www.kitguru.net/components/power-supplies/zardon/bitfenix-fury-650w-gold-modular-review/


----------



## SmOgER

Looking for a decent PSU on tight budget. My current one was exhibiting loud coil whine for quite some time now and it's getting worse, so enough is enough.











The main criterias would be at least 415W on 12v rails combined and decent build quality (internal parts).

After some research I stumbled upon *Chieftec CTG-550C*. It's semi-modular, rated for 85+, feeds 12V rails with 495W and costs $70.
The only thing stopping me from pulling the trigger is the complete lack of reviews of this unit. What internals are being used on this model and how good it really is? Is it safe to say that it won't have that dreaded coil whine?


----------



## AcEsSalvation

What country do you live in. $70 in the US could get you the Rosewill Capstone full modular version.


----------



## SmOgER

I live in Lithuania, I can't find any of these Capstone PSUs anywhere in my local shops/e-shops, and shipping from abroad would be too costly to make it worth (weight), so Capstone is not an option unfortunately.

btw, that capstone is semi-modular as well.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> I live in Lithuania, I can't find any of these Capstone PSUs anywhere in my local shops/e-shops, and shipping from abroad would be too costly to make it worth (weight), so Capstone is not an option unfortunately.
> 
> btw, that capstone is semi-modular as well.


Rosewill Capstone is a rebrand of the Super Flower Golden Green, you might be able to find that instead, XFX Core Edition is another option.


----------



## SmOgER

Yep I found that Super Flower, but it's $90 and I'am not sure if they have them in stock.

Anyway, I found some russian review about that chieftec and the pics from inside. It's not the exact same model as the sticker on it differs and the 12V combines is 456W instead of 498W, but it's called exactly the same so it's probably just an older version. I figured if this one is good, than it's successor with improved specs should be at least just as good.






I gotta admit I'am not a big expert of PSUs when it comes to internals, so I'll need some assessment from you on these photos.








Is that hot glue on some coils just a precaution or is that a dirty way of them trying to prevent coil whine?


----------



## twerk

The CTG-550C is okay-ish. You can do a lot worse but you can do a lot better too.

If I recall correctly it's a modified version of the B14S platform by Sirfa/Sirtec or whatever you want to call them. There are a few differences, the Chieftec model only supports 230V input (shouldn't be a problem for you) and it's semi-modular. Looking at the pictures it has Teapo electrolytics throughout, APFC, dedicated voltage regulation etc. It should hit 80 Plus Bronze efficiency fairly easily, but because it's only 230V capable it can't be certified, consumer PSUs must be able to accept 115V input to be eligible. Overall it should perform decently, it will stay within ATX specs at least. Oh and that glue is to prevent coil whine, it is cheap and dirty but it's effective. Take a look at the AX1500i, definitely not a cheap PSU and that's gunked up to the max.

If that's one of the only options within your budget then it's fine, like I said you can do a lot worse.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Looking for a decent PSU on tight budget. My current one was exhibiting loud coil whine for quite some time now and it's getting worse, so enough is enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The main criterias would be at least 415W on 12v rails combined and decent build quality (internal parts).
> 
> After some research I stumbled upon *Chieftec CTG-550C*. It's semi-modular, rated for 85+, feeds 12V rails with 495W and costs $70.
> The only thing stopping me from pulling the trigger is the complete lack of reviews of this unit. What internals are being used on this model and how good it really is? Is it safe to say that it won't have that dreaded coil whine?


What are all of your other options? Is there a store that you're going to order from that I can look at? I would like a complete list with prices so that I can try to find something better without costing you more. Keep in mind that I only know English.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> The CTG-550C is okay-ish. You can do a lot worse but you can do a lot better too.
> 
> If I recall correctly it's a modified version of the B14S platform by Sirfa/Sirtec or whatever you want to call them. There are a few differences, the Chieftec model only supports 230V input (shouldn't be a problem for you) and it's semi-modular. Looking at the pictures it has Teapo electrolytics throughout, APFC, dedicated voltage regulation etc. It should hit 80 Plus Bronze efficiency fairly easily, but because it's only 230V capable it can't be certified, consumer PSUs must be able to accept 115V input to be eligible. Overall it should perform decently, it will stay within ATX specs at least. Oh and that glue is to prevent coil whine, it is cheap and dirty but it's effective. Take a look at the AX1500i, definitely not a cheap PSU and that's gunked up to the max.
> 
> If that's one of the only options within your budget then it's fine, like I said you can do a lot worse.


Thank you, that was helpful.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> What are all of your other options? Is there a store that you're going to order from that I can look at? I would like a complete list with prices so that I can try to find something better without costing you more. Keep in mind that I only know English.


Well I'am choosing mainly from these. (already filtered by price ant total wattage). CTG-550C is for 176lt.

Oh there are Thermaltake Hamburg 530W and Berlin 630W in another shop as well, but they are non-modular and seems to be inferior to CTG.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> The CTG-550C is okay-ish. You can do a lot worse but you can do a lot better too.
> 
> If I recall correctly it's a modified version of the B14S platform by Sirfa/Sirtec or whatever you want to call them. There are a few differences, the Chieftec model only supports 230V input (shouldn't be a problem for you) and it's semi-modular. Looking at the pictures it has Teapo electrolytics throughout, APFC, dedicated voltage regulation etc. It should hit 80 Plus Bronze efficiency fairly easily, but because it's only 230V capable it can't be certified, consumer PSUs must be able to accept 115V input to be eligible. Overall it should perform decently, it will stay within ATX specs at least. Oh and that glue is to prevent coil whine, it is cheap and dirty but it's effective. Take a look at the AX1500i, definitely not a cheap PSU and that's gunked up to the max.
> 
> If that's one of the only options within your budget then it's fine, like I said you can do a lot worse.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, that was helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> What are all of your other options? Is there a store that you're going to order from that I can look at? I would like a complete list with prices so that I can try to find something better without costing you more. Keep in mind that I only know English.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I'am choosing mainly from these. (already filtered by price ant total wattage). CTG-550C is for 176lt.
Click to expand...

Oh. I see where this is priced now.

What will this be powering anyway? Will you be overclocking the computer that this is powering? If so, then what will you be overclocking?


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Oh. I see where this is priced now.
> 
> What will this be powering anyway? Will you be overclocking the computer that this is powering? If so, then what will you be overclocking?


Well raw power on 12V being 415W or more should be plenty.

It should power overclocked X5460 (up to 1.45v possibly), overclocked GTX560 (1075mv 949/2479) and possibly other OCed single GPU which will replace 560 in the future (no SLI).


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Oh. I see where this is priced now.
> 
> What will this be powering anyway? Will you be overclocking the computer that this is powering? If so, then what will you be overclocking?
> 
> 
> 
> Well raw power on 12V being 415W or more should be plenty.
> 
> It should power overclocked X5460 (up to 1.45v possibly), overclocked GTX560 (1075mv 949/2479) and possibly other OCed single GPU which will replace 560 in the future (no SLI).
Click to expand...

Hmm. I don't know whether it's safe to do that with a lower-quality PSU like this Chieftec Unit. Maybe twerk or someone else can provide better information on that.

Why are you saying 415W?


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Hmm. I don't know whether it's safe to do that with a lower-quality PSU like this Chieftec Unit. Maybe twerk or someone else can provide better information on that.
> 
> Why are you saying 415W?


Well that Chieftec provides 498W on 12V, so it should be sufficient with reserve.
I said 415W, cause I figured furmark+prime95 on my system should consume up to some 390W on 12V tops (200W for CPU + 190W for VGA), and IRW this kind of load just ain't gonna happen.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Hmm. I don't know whether it's safe to do that with a lower-quality PSU like this Chieftec Unit. Maybe twerk or someone else can provide better information on that.
> 
> Why are you saying 415W?
> 
> 
> 
> Well that Chieftec provides 498W on 12V, so it should be sufficient with reserve.
> I said 415W, cause I figured furmark+prime95 on my system should consume up to some 390W on 12V tops (200W for CPU + 190W for VGA), and IRW this kind of load just ain't gonna happen.
Click to expand...

Why are you adding 25W to 390W?

Either way, this isn't all about power consumption. Sufficient power or not, some PSUs should never be used when overclocking because bad things can happen.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Why are you adding 25W to 390W?
> 
> Either way, this isn't all about power consumption. Sufficient power or not, some PSUs should never be used when overclocking because bad things can happen.


Just a precaution and the extra room for error with these 25W.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Why are you adding 25W to 390W?
> 
> Either way, this isn't all about power consumption. Sufficient power or not, some PSUs should never be used when overclocking because bad things can happen.
> 
> 
> 
> Just a precaution and the extra room for error with these 25W.
Click to expand...

Well still, I would like to learn more about this PSU and whether it's safe to power a computer that's being overclocked like that. Even if it technically has plenty of power, some PSUs just aren't safe to use when overclocking.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Well still, I would like to learn more about this PSU and whether it's safe to power a computer that's being overclocked like that. Even if it technically has plenty of power, some PSUs just aren't safe to use when overclocking.


Acoording to that russian review it's technically a 80+ *Silver* PSU (85+ on 230V EU according to chieftec website as well). So I think I'am good to go.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Well still, I would like to learn more about this PSU and whether it's safe to power a computer that's being overclocked like that. Even if it technically has plenty of power, some PSUs just aren't safe to use when overclocking.
> 
> 
> 
> Acoording to that russian review it's technically a 80+ Silver PSU (85+ on 230V EU according to chieftec website as well). So I think I'am good to go.
Click to expand...

The 80+ Certification has nothing to do with the quality of a PSU. That is, the quality of a PSU cannot be judged by the 80+ Certification. Not only that, but read this:

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2011/10/04/80_plus_irrelevant_to_you_when_buying_psu


----------



## SmOgER

Well I'am not so sure you could buy a crappy 80+ Silver PSU, but anyway, it passed all their tests with flying colors, so there is nothing really to pick about it. It's a decent all-around PSU, plus very affordable as it's targeted at 230V. Unless you could tell me a single bad thing about it (?)









EDIT: Just read the article you linked.
So your point is, that certification alone doesn't always mean that it's actually as efficient as the sticker says?
Well in that review they concluded that it's 85+ (Silver standart on 230V) based on their own testing.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Well I'am not so sure you could buy a crappy 80+ Silver PSU, but anyway, it passed all their tests with flying colors, so there is nothing really to pick about it. It's a decent all-around PSU, plus very affordable as it's targeted at 230V.


Well sorry, but you can. The 80+ Certification has absolutely *NOTHING* to do with the quality of a PSU. Read the article that I linked, and you will see just how *deceptive* the 80+ Certification is. There are even garbage PSUs that have the 80+ Gold badge.

I really wish you'd stop doubting me man. It's as if you don't want to learn anything and it's making me quite frustrated. It's as if you are absolutely refusing to listen to me or believe that I know what I'm talking about, and it's actually almost insulting. I'm telling you facts, not opinions. The quality of a PSU cannot be judged by its efficiency. Period. I don't care if it's 80+ Platinum, it doesn't guarantee anything in terms of how good or bad the PSU might be. Again, read the article that I linked for you and you will understand. If you don't read it, then you have to take my word for it (which seems to be a challenge for you for some reason).


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Well I'am not so sure you could buy a crappy 80+ Silver PSU, but anyway, it passed all their tests with flying colors, so there is nothing really to pick about it. It's a decent all-around PSU, plus very affordable as it's targeted at 230V.
> 
> EDIT: Just read the article you linked.
> So your point is, that certification alone doesn't always mean that it's actually as efficient as the sticker says?
> Well in that review they concluded that it's 85+ (Silver standart on 240V) based on their testing, not manufacturer specs.


Not only that, but the quality of a PSU absolutely cannot be judged by its 80+ Certification or whether it even has one.


----------



## shilka

It is true that 80 plus has nothing to do with quality, and as said you can find junk thats gold rated or as said fake 80 plus, like the Raidmax AE is rated gold but its a bronze unit in the real world


----------



## SmOgER

I see what you are saying and I gotta agree with that.









Yet in this case, like I said, I'am looking at the numbers from the review (including peak load), which range from good to perfect. So I'am not really sure what's your point anymore about that particular PSU. Or are you suspicious just because it's cheaper than it's competition? I believe the price is purely to the fact that it's practically 230V only.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> I see what you are saying and I agree with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet in this case, like I said, I'am looking at the numbers from the review, which range from good to perfect. So I'am not really sure what's your point anymore about that particular PSU. Or are suspicious just because it's cheaper than it's competition?


I didn't look at the review because I don't read Russian. :/ So, I don't know. However, you have to understand something about PSU reviews: if the reviewer is an experienced PSU reviewer, then they are going to put the PSU into context and review it based on what kind of PSU it is. If they know that they are reviewing a PSU that's for people on an EXTREMELY tight budget, then they are going to review it as such and might even compare it to other PSUs that are similar. In other words, they will just review it while always taking into consideration the kind of PSU that they are reviewing.

For example: a very high-end PSU could get low scores because it doesn't perform well *as a high-end PSU*. If they were to review that same PSU as a low-end unit, then it would get an absolutely perfect score. Of course, that would never happen unless some company markets the PSU incorrectly, which is extremely unlikely.

Unfortunately, most reviewers don't test PSUs for powering a computer that's being overclocked. All we can go by is the quality of the PSU, how much ripple it has, how tight its voltage regulation is, etc.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I didn't look at the review because I don't read Russian. :/ So, I don't know. However, you have to understand something about PSU reviews: if the reviewer is an experienced PSU reviewer, then they are going to put the PSU into context and review it based on what kind of PSU it is. If they know that they are reviewing a PSU that's for people on an EXTREMELY tight budget, then they are going to review it as such and might even compare it to other PSUs that are similar. In other words, they will just review it while always taking into consideration the kind of PSU that they are reviewing.
> 
> For example: a very high-end PSU could get low scores because it doesn't perform well as a high-end PSU. If they were to review that same PSU as a low-end unit, then it would get an absolutely perfect score. Of course, that would never happen unless some company markets the PSU incorrectly, which is extremely unlikely.


Ehmm... Dude!








I'am not interested in their "stars", "points", conclusion or whatever. I just look at the numbers from their individual tests and see how it performs.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I didn't look at the review because I don't read Russian. :/ So, I don't know. However, you have to understand something about PSU reviews: if the reviewer is an experienced PSU reviewer, then they are going to put the PSU into context and review it based on what kind of PSU it is. If they know that they are reviewing a PSU that's for people on an EXTREMELY tight budget, then they are going to review it as such and might even compare it to other PSUs that are similar. In other words, they will just review it while always taking into consideration the kind of PSU that they are reviewing.
> 
> For example: a very high-end PSU could get low scores because it doesn't perform well as a high-end PSU. If they were to review that same PSU as a low-end unit, then it would get an absolutely perfect score. Of course, that would never happen unless some company markets the PSU incorrectly, which is extremely unlikely.
> 
> 
> 
> Ehmm... Dude!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'am not interested in their "stars", "points", conclusion or whatever. I just look at the numbers from their individual tests and see how it performs.
Click to expand...

Until I understand what that reviewer's findings are, I can't say anything.

As a general rule, a PSU in this price range should not be used or trusted for powering a computer that is going to be overclocked. Period.


----------



## SmOgER

I don't want to start an argument there or sound rude, but again with overclocking.

What's the difference between a CPU with 100W TDP and a 50W CPU which was overclocked and now consumes 100W? In my book that's the same exact thing for a PSU and it shouldn't really matter if something was overclocked as long as the PSU has the power to handle that. The mobo might eat additional several wats, but that's about it as far as I'am concerned.

Then again, I agree that there are plenty of crappy PSUs in that price range and you can clearly see that in their reviews, but plenty doesn't mean all of them, can't argue with that.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> I don't want to start an argument there or sound rude, but again with overclocking.
> 
> What's the difference between a CPU with 100W TDP and a 50W CPU which was overclocked and now consumes 100W? In my book that's the same exact thing for a PSU and it shouldn't really matter if something was overclocked as long as the PSU has the power to handle that. The mobo might eat additional several wats, but that's about it as far as I'am concerned.
> 
> Then again, I agree that there are plenty of crappy PSUs in that price range and you cal clearly see that in their reviews, but plenty doesn't mean all of them, can't argue with that.


Again, *this isn't just about power consumption.* Again, even if the PSU has enough power for it, there's still the matter of the PSU's quality. Generally, a PSU *in this price range* should not be used or trusted for powering an overclocked computer. It doesn't matter if the wattage capacity is high enough for the power consumption that the computer would be at when overclocked. You still have to worry about whether the PSU can handle the added stress (which can be quite extreme) of trying to keep an overclocked system stable. You also have to worry about the computer because generally speaking, a PSU in this price range has ripple that's too high for overclocking and voltage regulation that's not tight enough either. You also have to worry about the quality of the capacitors and other parts used in a PSU.

As I said before, it's *much* more than just the wattage capacity of any PSU. If you go just by the wattage capacity, then you would end up using a Diablotek just because hey, it has enough power and so therefore it should be just fine. I'm sorry if you are now feeling that your logic is pretty stupid, but that's the logic that you're using: "it's all about whether or not the PSU has enough power". Nothing could be further from the truth. Yes, you want to make sure the PSU has enough power, but it most DEFINITELY doesn't end there. That's only the beginning.

So, until I see a true PSU expert say that this PSU is safe for your overclocking plans, I'm not going to say anything except for this: I would never use or trust a PSU in this price range for powering an overclocked computer. I saw the other PSUs in this price range, and they were all absolute garbage. There's a reason why the price is as low as it is, and it's not because the manufacturer is trying to cut you a deal.


----------



## TwoCables

I finally decided to make Google Translate translate the review.

Wow. That reviewer does NOT know how to test and review a power supply in the way that we would need. They didn't take it apart, they didn't test the ripple, they didn't test the voltage regulation, they didn't really test anything that matters here. I basically didn't learn ANYthing that I need to know. So, all I can do is go by what twerk said, and from what he said, I don't know if I would overclock any computer being powered by this PSU. He didn't say that it has good ripple and tight voltage regulation, he didn't say that the PSU has good quality internal components like the capacitors and whatnot, or anything. He just said that it will at least stay within ATX spec. Staying within ATX spec doesn't mean that a PSU is safe for overclocking the computer.

Until I see a proper review of this PSU, I can't say anything except for "I wouldn't trust it for anything except for powering a computer at stock". To see a proper review, look at any PSU review at JonnyGURU.com. They know how to review PSUs.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I finally decided to make Google Translate translate the review.
> 
> Wow. That reviewer does NOT know how to test and review a power supply in the way that we would need. They didn't take it apart, they didn't test the ripple, they didn't test the voltage regulation, they didn't really test anything that matters here. I basically didn't learn ANYthing that I need to know. So, all I can do is go by what twerk said, and from what he said, I don't know if I would overclock any computer being powered by this PSU. He didn't say that it has good ripple and tight voltage regulation, he didn't say that the PSU has good quality internal components like the capacitors and whatnot, or anything. He just said that it will at least stay within ATX spec. Staying within ATX spec doesn't mean that a PSU is safe for overclocking the computer.
> 
> Until I see a proper review of this PSU, I can't say anything except for "I wouldn't trust it for anything except for powering a computer at stock". To see a proper review, look at any PSU review at JonnyGURU.com. They know how to review PSUs.


TechPowerUp is also quite good and actually give far better data then JonnyGURU does


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Again, *this isn't just about power consumption.* Again, even if the PSU has enough power for it, there's still the matter of the PSU's quality. Generally, a PSU *in this price range* should _not_ be used or trusted for powering an overclocked computer. It doesn't matter if the wattage capacity is high enough for the power consumption that the computer would be at when overclocked. You still have to worry about whether the PSU can handle the added stress (which can be quite extreme) of trying to keep an overclocked system stable. You also have to worry about the computer because generally speaking, a PSU in this price range has ripple that's too high for overclocking and voltage regulation that's not tight enough either. You also have to worry about the quality of the capacitors and other parts used in a PSU


Oh come one, overclocking is nothing more but increasing the power PSU has to deal with. So I must ask again, what's the difference for the PSU if your CPU originally had TDP of 100W or if it was 50W CPU and later on was overclocked? So in this case we ARE talking about power excslusively. That's why I said it's all about the power, cause in this case it IS. If the PSU is perfectly capable of handling a 300W system, it shouldn't matter if we take overclocked 300W system which originally consumed 200W or stock 300W system. Your OC should be as stable as stock anyways, if you do it right that is. That's why overclock shouldn't be mentioned at all when we are talkin about PSUs, it's a very relative term anyways and we can stretch it as far as we want. Overclocking is all about the power, so your statement "Generally, a PSU *in this price range* should _not_ be used or trusted for powering an overclocked computer" is INVALID. we could replace "overclocked" with "650W" and it would sound right, but obviously that's not what you was trying to say.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I finally decided to make Google Translate translate the review. <...>
> They didn't take it apart <...>


I think you've read only the one page of it. And I've gotta question the google translate abilieties as well.








On the bottom there are annotations and links to different parts of review.

Anyway, I think everything is more or less clear for now, thanks for your input.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Again, *this isn't just about power consumption.* Again, even if the PSU has enough power for it, there's still the matter of the PSU's quality. Generally, a PSU *in this price range* should not be used or trusted for powering an overclocked computer. It doesn't matter if the wattage capacity is high enough for the power consumption that the computer would be at when overclocked. You still have to worry about whether the PSU can handle the added stress (which can be quite extreme) of trying to keep an overclocked system stable. You also have to worry about the computer because generally speaking, a PSU in this price range has ripple that's too high for overclocking and voltage regulation that's not tight enough either. You also have to worry about the quality of the capacitors and other parts used in a PSU
> 
> 
> 
> Oh come one, overclocking is nothing more but increasing the power PSU has to deal with. So I must ask again, what's the difference for the PSU if your CPU originally had TDP of 100W or if it was 50W CPU and later on was overclocked? So in this case we ARE talking about power excslusively. That's why I said it's all about the power, cause in this case it IS. If the PSU is perfectly capable of handling a 300W system, it shouldn't matter if we take overclocked 300W system which originally consumed 200W or stock 300W system. Your OC should be as stable as stock anyways, if you do it right that is. That's why overclock shouldn't be mentioned at all when we are talkin about PSUs, it's a very relative term anyways and we can stretch it as far as we want. Overclocking is all about the power, so your statement "Generally, a PSU *in this price range* should not be used or trusted for powering an overclocked computer" is INVALID. we could replace "overclocked" with "650W" and it would sound right, but obviously that's not what you was trying to say.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I finally decided to make Google Translate translate the review. <...>
> They didn't take it apart <...>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you've read only the one page of it. And I've gotta question the google translate abilieties as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the bottom there are annotations and links to different parts of review.
> 
> Anyway, I think everything is more or less clear for now, thanks for your input.
Click to expand...

Assuming I am understanding what you said there, I have to disagree. A cheap PSU will handle a stock system in many cases. As you increase an OC it adds stress to the system and Ripple that seemingly has not caused instability, will become problematic the higher the frequency/OC is pushed.

A cheap PSU shows its stripes when stressed and is the opposite of relative. The harder its pushed, the more ripple and subsequent heat (inconsistent power delivery and fluctuation) increases. The more heat created, the harder the PSU has to work to overcome the Resistance created by the additional heat. While you are correct about an OC being as stable as stock, How you attain that stability has everything to do with the quality of power delivery (IE the PSU's stability under heavy demand)

Have you ever noticed that LLC (load line Control or calibration) is not needed at stock settings, but crucial when OC'ing or stressing a system?

I think this is what Two Cables is getting at.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Again, *this isn't just about power consumption.* Again, even if the PSU has enough power for it, there's still the matter of the PSU's quality. Generally, a PSU *in this price range* should not be used or trusted for powering an overclocked computer. It doesn't matter if the wattage capacity is high enough for the power consumption that the computer would be at when overclocked. You still have to worry about whether the PSU can handle the added stress (which can be quite extreme) of trying to keep an overclocked system stable. You also have to worry about the computer because generally speaking, a PSU in this price range has ripple that's too high for overclocking and voltage regulation that's not tight enough either. You also have to worry about the quality of the capacitors and other parts used in a PSU
> 
> 
> 
> Oh come one, overclocking is nothing more but increasing the power PSU has to deal with. So I must ask again, what's the difference for the PSU if your CPU originally had TDP of 100W or if it was 50W CPU and later on was overclocked? So in this case we ARE talking about power excslusively. That's why I said it's all about the power, cause in this case it IS. If the PSU is perfectly capable of handling a 300W system, it shouldn't matter if we take overclocked 300W system which originally consumed 200W or stock 300W system. Your OC should be as stable as stock anyways, if you do it right that is. That's why overclock shouldn't be mentioned at all when we are talkin about PSUs, it's a very relative term anyways and we can stretch it as far as we want. Overclocking is all about the power, so your statement "Generally, a PSU *in this price range* should not be used or trusted for powering an overclocked computer" is INVALID. we could replace "overclocked" with "650W" and it would sound right, but obviously that's not what you was trying to say.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I finally decided to make Google Translate translate the review. <...>
> They didn't take it apart <...>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you've read only the one page of it. And I've gotta question the google translate abilieties as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the bottom there are annotations and links to different parts of review.
> 
> Anyway, I think everything is more or less clear now, thanks for your input.
Click to expand...

I refuse to do this alone, so I'm going to "mention" some people here in order to get their attention. I hope that they can help you understand that just because a PSU has enough power, it doesn't mean that it is safe to overclock. It's far more complex than than just making sure the PSU's wattage is high enough. Making sure the PSU's wattage is high enough is just a very small part of what you need to make sure of for the PSU before you start overclocking.

@Phaedrus2129

@twerk

@shinji2k

@shilka

@mikeaj

@Original Sin

@Shub

@qwan456

@Tator Tot

(the order in which these names appear is completely random. I was trying to remember the names of people who I consider to be PSU experts)

I don't know who else to add to this list to help me out here, but seriously: I have been telling you facts that anyone who knows about PSUs knows to be absolutely true, and you keep telling me that I'm wrong and you're being defensive about it. It's really beginning to piss me off, and so I need to call in help before I lose my self-control. I'm already beginning to lose my patience, and that's where I draw the line. I don't know how to be any clearer than I have already been on this, and so I hope that someone else can explain this to you, and I strongly recommend that you listen if you care about your computer.

For the record, I read the entire review. It's kind of rude of you to accuse me of only reading one page and to treat me like I'm new to the internet, telling me about the links to the different pages at the bottom of each page. Good grief. You came to Overclock.net for expert assistance, and now you're rejecting it with rudeness as though you know far more than we do. So, hopefully, one or more of the people I "mentioned" will be able to educate you.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Again, *this isn't just about power consumption.* Again, even if the PSU has enough power for it, there's still the matter of the PSU's quality. Generally, a PSU *in this price range* should not be used or trusted for powering an overclocked computer. It doesn't matter if the wattage capacity is high enough for the power consumption that the computer would be at when overclocked. You still have to worry about whether the PSU can handle the added stress (which can be quite extreme) of trying to keep an overclocked system stable. You also have to worry about the computer because generally speaking, a PSU in this price range has ripple that's too high for overclocking and voltage regulation that's not tight enough either. You also have to worry about the quality of the capacitors and other parts used in a PSU
> 
> 
> 
> Oh come one, overclocking is nothing more but increasing the power PSU has to deal with. So I must ask again, what's the difference for the PSU if your CPU originally had TDP of 100W or if it was 50W CPU and later on was overclocked? So in this case we ARE talking about power excslusively. That's why I said it's all about the power, cause in this case it IS. If the PSU is perfectly capable of handling a 300W system, it shouldn't matter if we take overclocked 300W system which originally consumed 200W or stock 300W system. Your OC should be as stable as stock anyways, if you do it right that is. That's why overclock shouldn't be mentioned at all when we are talkin about PSUs, it's a very relative term anyways and we can stretch it as far as we want. Overclocking is all about the power, so your statement "Generally, a PSU *in this price range* should not be used or trusted for powering an overclocked computer" is INVALID. we could replace "overclocked" with "650W" and it would sound right, but obviously that's not what you was trying to say.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I finally decided to make Google Translate translate the review. <...>
> They didn't take it apart <...>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you've read only the one page of it. And I've gotta question the google translate abilieties as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the bottom there are annotations and links to different parts of review.
> 
> Anyway, I think everything is more or less clear for now, thanks for your input.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Assuming I am understanding what you said there, I have to disagree. A cheap PSU will handle a stock system in many cases. As you increase an OC it adds stress to the system and Ripple that seemingly has not caused instability, will become problematic the higher the frequency/OC is pushed.
> 
> A cheap PSU shows its stripes when stressed and is the opposite of relative. The harder its pushed, the more ripple and subsequent heat (inconsistent power delivery and fluctuation) increases. The more heat created, the harder the PSU has to work to overcome the Resistance created by the additional heat. While you are correct about an OC being as stable as stock, How you attain that stability has everything to do with the quality of power delivery (IE the PSU's stability under heavy demand)
> 
> Have you ever noticed that LLC (load line Control or calibration) is not needed at stock settings, but crucial when OC'ing or stressing a system?
> 
> I think this is what Two Cables is getting at.
Click to expand...

I'm getting at more than this, but he has irritated me so much that I can barely even think straight.


----------



## TwoCables

Hey SmOgER, I have another thing to recommend: bring this discussion over to the JonnyGURU power supply forum:

http://www.jonnyguru.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=3

Tell them the exact model PSU you have, show them the translated version of the review you found, tell them what you will be powering and tell them about your overclocking plans. Ask them what they think of the review and what they think of the PSU based on that review. Also ask them if they happen to know anything else about the PSU. Tell them too about how you think that the only thing you need to worry about when selecting a PSU is whether it has enough power. Give me a link to the thread so that I can watch them tell you the same things that I've been telling you.


----------



## shilka

A crappy PSU is not something you should EVER buy for a system that is going to be overclocked no matter how many watts or 80 plus rating or what brand name it has on (yes even if it says Seasonic or Corsair it can still be crap) it has.

Cheap stuff belongs in cheap machines like basic office and work machines, you get what you pay for and if anyone is going to buy a cheap PSU desite the advice not to and then complains when it takes the whole machine with it when it goes i have on one thing to say to you, and that something is HA! i told you so.


----------



## SmOgER

*TwoCables*,
wow, i think that's you who's getting defensive, not me..
Nice fuss you made there









Calm down and let it go.

btw, I never said that the only thing important about PSU is the power. I said that in the context that overclocking means power. Again, if some cheap PSU is good on 300W STOCK system, it will be good on overclocked but less powerful 250W system just as well. Ripple may come into play here, but not to an significant level if psu isn't being loaded nowhere near to it's designed max power.

EDIT: Got more curious and read the extensive review about cheapo CX430
http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story2&reid=214

It doesn't shine and granted it doesn't even reach it's specced 80+ efficiency, but it won't limit you long as you are not pushing it to absolute limits.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> *TwoCables*,
> wow, i think that's you who's getting defensive, not me..
> Nice fuss you made there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calm down and let it go.
> 
> btw, I never said that the only thing important about PSU is the power. I said that in the context that overclocking means power. Again, if some cheap PSU is good on 300W STOCK system, it will be good on overclocked but less powerful 250W system just as well. Ripple may come into play here, but not to an significant level if psu isn't being loaded nowhere near to it's designed max power.


Would you stop being rude and condescending, please? I'm trying to have a discussion with you and I'm trying to teach you something that you currently don't know.

Anyway, so I misunderstood you, but you're still wrong on what you said here. Just because a PSU is good with a computer at stock, it does not guarantee that it will still be good if you overclock the computer. When you overclock a computer, the importance of having a high-quality PSU goes up *extremely* fast.

For example: take this extremely crappy PSU. If you find that it's just fine with a computer at stock, then would you say that it would still be fine if you were to overclock the CPU? How about overclocking the video card as well (in addition, not instead of)? Or, even instead of the CPU?

Do you understand just how extremely important the quality of the PSU is once you enter overclocking into the equation? You can't just say, "Oh, well it was fine at stock, therefore it will be fine if I overclock just as long as my power consumption doesn't go over the PSU's capacity". That's dead wrong. I said "dead" wrong because with some PSUs, that would be the death of your computer. In the worst cases, it could result in a small house fire. I've been on Overclock.net for over 5 years, SmOgER; I've seen it all. I know what I'm talking about here.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> *TwoCables*,
> wow, i think that's you who's getting defensive, not me..
> Nice fuss you made there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calm down and let it go.
> 
> btw, I never said that the only thing important about PSU is the power. I said that in the context that overclocking means power. Again, if some cheap PSU is good on 300W STOCK system, it will be good on overclocked but less powerful 250W system just as well. Ripple may come into play here, but not to an significant level if psu isn't being loaded nowhere near to it's designed max power.
> 
> EDIT: Got more curious and read the extensive review about cheapo CX430
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story2&reid=214
> 
> It doesn't shine and granted it doesn't even reach it's specced 80+ efficiency, but it won't limit you long as you are not pushing it to absolute limits.


Well I am not defensive, just trying to illustrate a fact.

You said:

Quote:


> Ripple may come into play here, but not to an significant level if psu isn't being loaded nowhere near to it's designed max power.


That simply is just false. Consider this from a review @ JG:

*The Good:*


excellent 5V ripple suppression
excellent room temperature stability
some nice build quality decisions
ultra cheap
good documentation

*The Bad:*


Baysploded - no sign of protection circuitry
output parts do not support label ratings
voltage regulation easily affected for the worse by just a little heat
5VSB failed overshoot transient testing

Ripple is not stagnant, or does not stay the same. Cheap units get worse in a hurry, to the point of ( and I am not exaggerating) taking the rest of the machine out. This PSU was nowhere near being fully loaded when it morphed from a seemingly stock stable solid unit, into a disaster waiting to...and did happen.

This summary of this unit is a perfect example of why a PSU is not just about "enough watts"

If you read the 'Good': and then the Bad: on this unit you see a "good" stock PSU, when stressed it goes from Dr Jekyll to Mr Hyde. PSU's are the epitome of getting what you pay for.

Lest you think I made this up, the review in its entirety can be had here.

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story6&reid=379


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> *TwoCables*,
> wow, i think that's you who's getting defensive, not me..
> Nice fuss you made there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calm down and let it go.
> 
> btw, I never said that the only thing important about PSU is the power. I said that in the context that overclocking means power. Again, if some cheap PSU is good on 300W STOCK system, it will be good on overclocked but less powerful 250W system just as well. Ripple may come into play here, but not to an significant level if psu isn't being loaded nowhere near to it's designed max power.
> 
> EDIT: Got more curious and read the extensive review about cheapo CX430
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story2&reid=214
> 
> It doesn't shine and granted it doesn't even reach it's specced 80+ efficiency, but it won't limit you long as you are not pushing it to absolute limits.


That CX430 is probably significantly better than the Chieftec PSU you're looking at.

The high ripple and poor voltage regulation and cheap capacitors and other cheap components of low-quality PSUs (that no one here in their right mind would recommend) can easily make it either very difficult to achieve stability, or impossible. With better cheap PSUs like the CX430, it could just mean that you would have to use a higher core voltage than you would with a higher-quality PSU. Maybe. It's not really THAT bad of a PSU, but it is pretty bad for the price it's usually sold for. Having said that though, I would still never recommend that anyone use the CX430 to power an overclocked computer unless the overclocking is very casual. I'm not talking about power consumption here. No one in their right mind would ever use a PSU that's at the level of quality of the CX430 regardless of the power consumption for something like competitive overclocking or competitive benchmarking. It would guarantee that you'd be the worst competitor in the room because you were dumb enough to build an awesome system and power it with a cheap PSU like say a CX750.

Seriously, the quality of the PSU is *far* more important than you think. It's not just, "oh, it's *kind* of important, but not really". No, it's extremely important. If you want to overclock your computer, then you had make DAMN sure that you get a good PSU. Yes, that will require you to spend more than 176 on a PSU (which is what you're looking at spending), but it's worth it if you care about your computer. Either that, or you can just stay at stock. Or, you can take the risk and find out the hard way. "Why am I having this problem with overclocking? This other guy over here has the same system but he's getting much better results. What's the problem?" If the other guy has a nice PSU and you don't, then that is the prime suspect.

So yes, even the CX430 could limit you due to its inferior ripple suppression and voltage regulation as compared to better PSUs. *Your entire computer is depending on your PSU to deliver stable and clean power*. If it's not getting it, then the computer is going to struggle. You might not notice this struggle until you begin overclocking, and that's when the "fun" begins. That's when you learn the hard way and it ends up costing you either one computer part, or the entire computer. In the very worst case, although a bit rare, a small house fire could be the result - especially while testing the stability of your computer, and a lot of people do this while their sleeping or when they're not home. If you're sleeping, then you could be rudely awakened by an exploding capacitor which can sound like a firecracker going off in your computer, or a little gunshot.

Look, if I didn't care, then I wouldn't be taking any of my time to type. I'd just laugh and go, "I really don't care if you destroy your computer. It doesn't matter to me. Just get any crappy PSU and take the risk. I couldn't care less". Instead, it *does* matter to me. I *do* care. Since it matters to me and since I care, I'm going to sit here until you understand these things so that you understand why everyone else on here has invested in a good quality-made PSU. When you plan to overclock, the PSU should *never* be taken quite so lightly. It's almost as if you think we're a bunch of mislead sheep who believe in a bunch of lies or something.


----------



## TwoCables

Actually, I'm logging out. I have other things that I need to be doing and I've already done all that I can do here. I apologize if I miss something because of this.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Well I am not defensive, just trying to illustrate a fact.
> You said:
> That simply is just false. Consider this from a review @ JG:
> 
> *The Good:*
> 
> excellent 5V ripple suppression
> excellent room temperature stability
> some nice build quality decisions
> ultra cheap
> good documentation
> *The Bad:*
> 
> Baysploded - no sign of protection circuitry
> output parts do not support label ratings
> voltage regulation easily affected for the worse by just a little heat
> 5VSB failed overshoot transient testing
> Ripple is not stagnant, or does not stay the same. Cheap units get worse in a hurry, to the point of ( and I am not exaggerating) taking the rest of the machine out. This PSU was nowhere near being fully loaded when it morphed from a seemingly stock stable solid unit, into a disaster waiting to...and did happen.
> This summary of this unit is a perfect example of why a PSU is not just about "enough watts"
> If you read the 'Good': and then the Bad: on this unit you see a "good" stock PSU, when stressed it goes from Dr Jekyll to Mr Hyde. PSU's are the epitome of getting what you pay for.
> 
> Lest you think I made this up, the review in its entirety can be had here.
> 
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story6&reid=379


Oh that post of mine was intended for TwoCables.
I see your point, CX430 is definitely no the best one PSU. But what are you referring to saying it was "nowhere near fully loaded" when things started go banans? I see 12V out of specs in their charts only when it was given 28A - absolute maximum for it. When it was mid-loaded everything was well under control (unless I missed something?). No of course I wouldn't choose it over CTG-xxxC for obvious reasons.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

I saw a small article about why OCing a chip to a different power level is harder on a unit than having a chip at that level. IIRC, it was something like when you overclock a chip, the volt going to that chip will be higher than the higher binned chip. It may draw less amp, but that extra voltage is a bit rougher on the PSU. If I use my 8350 at stock and it pulls 120W (all example numbers here), and then I compared to putting in an Athlon II x3 450 (another chip I actually have) and I unlock it and OC it to draw 120W, the Athlon will have a worse effect on the PSU than the 8350.

It was a while ago and I didn't read all of it, but I believe that is what makes it rougher.

Also, lower end units - even at higher capacities - are a terrible choice to use anyway. Even though they may be 700W and you only need to power 150W, the unit's power delivery may be poor. A TR-2 430W killed 3 DIMM slots and the two PCI 1.0 slots on my friends rig. Unit still works fine an the rig was running a Phenom II x4 965BE and a GT 430.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> So yes, even the CX430 could limit you due to its inferior ripple suppression and voltage regulation as compared to better PSUs. *Your entire computer is depending on your PSU to deliver stable and clean power*. If it's not getting it, then the computer is going to struggle.


That is my biggest thing about power supplies. I can see a thread where someone says "This unit will do fine, I have plenty of power left even though the unit is lower grade. Since I won't be straining it that much, it'll be fine."
But it isn't. I agree with you 100% there.
(Not about the CX430, I still don't know the capabilities of that unit is.)


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Well I am not defensive, just trying to illustrate a fact.
> You said:
> That simply is just false. Consider this from a review @ JG:
> 
> *The Good:*
> 
> excellent 5V ripple suppression
> excellent room temperature stability
> some nice build quality decisions
> ultra cheap
> good documentation
> *The Bad:*
> 
> Baysploded - no sign of protection circuitry
> output parts do not support label ratings
> voltage regulation easily affected for the worse by just a little heat
> 5VSB failed overshoot transient testing
> Ripple is not stagnant, or does not stay the same. Cheap units get worse in a hurry, to the point of ( and I am not exaggerating) taking the rest of the machine out. This PSU was nowhere near being fully loaded when it morphed from a seemingly stock stable solid unit, into a disaster waiting to...and did happen.
> This summary of this unit is a perfect example of why a PSU is not just about "enough watts"
> If you read the 'Good': and then the Bad: on this unit you see a "good" stock PSU, when stressed it goes from Dr Jekyll to Mr Hyde. PSU's are the epitome of getting what you pay for.
> 
> Lest you think I made this up, the review in its entirety can be had here.
> 
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story6&reid=379
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that post of mine was intended for TwoCables.
> I see your point, CX430 is definitely no the best one PSU. But what are you referring to saying it was "nowhere near fully loaded" when things started go banans? I see 12V out of specs in their charts only when it was given 28A - absolute maximum for it. When it was mid-loaded everything was well under control (unless I missed something?). No of course I wouldn't choose it over CTG-xxxC for obvious reasons.
Click to expand...

I think an aspect you are missing is heat. The enemy of everything electronic. Read page 4. 30c is wholly unrealistic upper temp, yet the unit fell apart and blew up at 34c after 2 minutes and could not handle 80% load. notice a 500w unit trying to overcome the resistance by attempting to pull 670w and dying in the act.

page 4 is a manual of what happens when a cheap, sub-par PSU begins its ripple>heat>resistance>meltdown.

anyway, I'm just trying to help. I watched people undervalue the PSU as a critical component for 20 years and the best outcome is they get lucky and it does not blow up. Usually however, it ends with an under performing machine, or a costly meltdown that destroys, or vastly shortens the life of everything from the motherboard to the CPU.

Good luck with your build.


----------



## SmOgER

Well I must admit I can't disagree on that one. But it's ahrd to draw the line as to which PSU is decent and which is not good enough when it comes to reputable manufacturers and their entry-level offerings. Excluding of course all the codegens, inter-tech and similiar crap.

Anyways, found some general voltage fluctation tests on CTG-650C with SLI 6850OC and OCed Phenom x4 955 (1.51v) loading with OCCT power supply test.

http://www.benchmark.pl/mini-recenzje/chieftec-ctg-650c-nowy-zasilacz-w-serii-a-80-4547.html

Translation from polish:
spoczynek=idle
obciazenie=on load

The 12V looks OK IMO and only fluctuates by a small amount on both load and idle scenarios.

btw, according to that review CTG-650C previously cost as much as 85euro. I better hurry till they run out of them.


----------



## SmOgER

Another find, apparently Chieftec CTG series is made by Sirtec.
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/power-supply-oem-manufacturer,2913-5.html


----------



## TwoCables

Yeah, that's what twerk said:

http://www.overclock.net/t/183810/faq-recommended-power-supplies/4300_100#post_22656222


----------



## SmOgER

Yep, just I posted this I went back to check and saw that's indeed exactly what he said. Came back to edit my post but it's already too late.









Wasn't digging it before, but found some info about them on this forum from fellow _shilka_:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1412433/highpower-sirtec-power-supplies-information-thread#


----------



## twerk

Just got sent this:

http://www.plugloadsolutions.com/psu_reports/SUPER%20FLOWER%20COMPUTER%20INC._SF-750F14MT_750W_ECOS%203991_Report.pdf

If that ever makes it to market... I think it's the first PSU to hit 95% efficiency with 115V input.


----------



## SmOgER

looks like 1600W one didn't pass 95+ (barely)








http://www.plugloadsolutions.com/psu_reports/SUPER%20FLOWER%20COMPUTER%20INC._SF-1600F14MT_1600W_ECOS%203977_Report.pdf

digging futher into that website, I was surprised to see HP OEM PSU to perform this well:
http://www.plugloadsolutions.com/psu_reports/HEWLETT-PACKARD%20COMPANY_PCC002-020H2_240W_ECOS%203440_Report.pdf


----------



## TwoCables

Well still:

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2011/10/04/80_plus_irrelevant_to_you_when_buying_psu


----------



## twerk

It's just kind of cool that we are getting closer and closer to the theoretical maximum efficiency on a SMPS, without the use of superconductors.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> It's just kind of cool that we are getting closer and closer to the theoretical maximum efficiency on a SMPS, without the use of superconductors.


right you are Twerk.

I started noticing a while back how efficiency of the components used in the digital powered motherboards have jumped and wondered how long before that translated to PSU's.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Hey everyone. I'm looking at parts I'm going to pick up for my Gnosis build, and was wondering the opinion/data on this one http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139026


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Hey everyone. I'm looking at parts I'm going to pick up for my Gnosis build, and was wondering the opinion/data on this one http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139026


You can do a hell of a lot better. I personally would only use that thing in a custom office PC. Something like an i3 and a GT750 or lower. It's on my list of 'acceptable for some use, but avoid if you can'.
_My_ go to unit in the 450W range is the Rosewill Capstone. There are quite a few units around this range you can use, but my pick is this one. I'm sure TwoCables, shilka, and Twerk can chime in with the the full list. I need to write it down somewhere...


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> You can do a hell of a lot better. I personally would only use that thing in a custom office PC. Something like an i3 and a GT750 or lower. It's on my list of 'acceptable for some use, but avoid if you can'.
> _My_ go to unit in the 450W range is the Rosewill Capstone. There are quite a few units around this range you can use, but my pick is this one. I'm sure TwoCables, shilka, and Twerk can chime in with the the full list. I need to write it down somewhere...


I was looking at the earthwatts 380watt but after looking at the 290X power consumption, it spikes up to 395 watts.
This PSU is for my gnosis build.
The PSU would only be used to power a 290X, and a 4TB HDD, and possibly some cold cathode and other minor case internals, but that's it. The rest of the system is on a different power supply.
I'm not sure if the 290X would draw that much power in the eGPU situation I'll put it in or what happens when a GPU pulls more power than the PSU is rated for, but I need something around the 430watt range, that's very high quality. It's going to get torn up a bit (casing removed) to make sure it fits the case and laptop mount.
I have to remove the casing because the PSU's are just wide enough to not let the laptop fit into the slot.

It can't be more than 450watts though.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Oh, I see. Hmm... Sounds like the others will be able to help you out a lot more. They know decent units with different sizes. They should be able to point out a unit that can cover the 290X and fit in the computer. Good luck with the build, too!


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Oh, I see. Hmm... Sounds like the others will be able to help you out a lot more. They know decent units with different sizes. They should be able to point out a unit that can cover the 290X and fit in the computer. Good luck with the build, too!


I was actually looking at that capstone model btw. I can go ahead and pick that one up that one's pretty good for my range.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Hey guys, how good is the Rosewill HIVE series? Just curious about that.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Hey everyone. I'm looking at parts I'm going to pick up for my Gnosis build, and was wondering the opinion/data on this one http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139026


That depends on what the parts are in the build and what you will be doing with the build, and also if you will be overclocking. If you'll be overclocking, then what will you be overclocking, how high, what voltages, etc. etc. etc.?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> You can do a hell of a lot better. I personally would only use that thing in a custom office PC. Something like an i3 and a GT750 or lower. It's on my list of 'acceptable for some use, but avoid if you can'.
> My go to unit in the 450W range is the Rosewill Capstone. There are quite a few units around this range you can use, but my pick is this one. I'm sure TwoCables, shilka, and Twerk can chime in with the the full list. I need to write it down somewhere...
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking at the earthwatts 380watt but after looking at the 290X power consumption, it spikes up to 395 watts.
> This PSU is for my gnosis build.
> The PSU would only be used to power a 290X, and a 4TB HDD, and possibly some cold cathode and other minor case internals, but that's it. The rest of the system is on a different power supply.
> I'm not sure if the 290X would draw that much power in the eGPU situation I'll put it in or what happens when a GPU pulls more power than the PSU is rated for, but I need something around the 430watt range, that's very high quality. It's going to get torn up a bit (casing removed) to make sure it fits the case and laptop mount.
> I have to remove the casing because the PSU's are just wide enough to not let the laptop fit into the slot.
> 
> It can't be more than 450watts though.
Click to expand...

No, 395W is what the entire system would pull at the wall outlet with one 290X in that system under full load and a small load on the CPU at the same time (gaming). The 290X itself would only pull about 285W unless you overclock the hell out of it. Going further, 395W (396W) is really just what Guru3D's power-hungry test system pulled at the wall outlet. If we assume that their PSU was 90% efficient while pulling 396W from the wall, then that would mean that the computer was pulling 356W from the PSU.

Why are you using two PSUs for a system that has just one 290X?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Hey guys, how good is the Rosewill HIVE series? Just curious about that.


Meh, I don't like it because the +12V capacity really knocks about 100W off of the total wattage that's being advertised. So, their 750W PSU is really a 650W PSU because the +12V capacity is 648W. That's just one example.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> That depends on what the parts are in the build and what you will be doing with the build, and also if you will be overclocking. If you'll be overclocking, then what will you be overclocking, how high, what voltages, etc. etc. etc.?
> 
> No, 395W is what the entire system would pull at the wall outlet with one 290X in that system under full load and a small load on the CPU at the same time (gaming). The 290X itself would only pull about 285W unless you overclock the hell out of it. Going further, 395W (396W) is really just what Guru3D's power-hungry test system pulled at the wall outlet. If we assume that their PSU was 90% efficient while pulling 396W from the wall, then that would mean that the computer was pulling 356W from the PSU.
> 
> Why are you using two PSUs for a system that has just one 290X?
> 
> Meh, I don't like it because the +12V capacity really knocks about 100W off of the total wattage that's being advertised. So, their 750W PSU is really a 650W PSU because the +12V capacity is 648W. That's just one example.


First check the build log before asking questions about my build, it's not simply enought to TLDR, just go read it.

2ndly rechecking my sources it appears that My brain had carried over a set of reference on one sites data page to the other. so It was my bad. I was sure the graphs said VGA Card only, but that was on another review sites graphs and my dyslexia got the better of me because there was an "AVG" acronym.
So I goofed up.

So is the Antec Earthwatts 380Watt a good PSU? Because that's the one I feel is perfect for this. Really Im looking for the best suggested 350~380watt PSU.
It;s on the recommended list.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> That depends on what the parts are in the build and what you will be doing with the build, and also if you will be overclocking. If you'll be overclocking, then what will you be overclocking, how high, what voltages, etc. etc. etc.?
> 
> No, 395W is what the entire system would pull at the wall outlet with one 290X in that system under full load and a small load on the CPU at the same time (gaming). The 290X itself would only pull about 285W unless you overclock the hell out of it. Going further, 395W (396W) is really just what Guru3D's power-hungry test system pulled at the wall outlet. If we assume that their PSU was 90% efficient while pulling 396W from the wall, then that would mean that the computer was pulling 356W from the PSU.
> 
> Why are you using two PSUs for a system that has just one 290X?
> 
> Meh, I don't like it because the +12V capacity really knocks about 100W off of the total wattage that's being advertised. So, their 750W PSU is really a 650W PSU because the +12V capacity is 648W. That's just one example.
> 
> 
> 
> First check the build log before asking questions about my build, it's not simply enought to TLDR, just go read it.
Click to expand...

Wow. That was rude. I need a few minutes to decide if I want to deal with you any more than I already have. I mean damn, I'm tired, so I definitely don't need this right now.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Wow. That was rude. I need a few minutes before I try to give you any further help.


Wasn't meant to be rude, hun. I guess I didn't know the right way to say it.
But it is one of those things where if you look you'd have a better understanding, cant help a person correctly without gathering all the information right? I did reference my Gnosis build a few times, I just thought I had made it obvious enough.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Wow. That was rude. I need a few minutes before I try to give you any further help.
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't meant to be rude, hun. I guess I didn't know the right way to say it.
> But it is one of those things where if you look you'd have a better understanding, cant help a person correctly without gathering all the information right? I did reference my Gnosis build a few times, I just thought I had made it obvious enough.
Click to expand...

Like I said, I'm tired. My eyes are tired. Think back to those times when you were tired and your eyes are also tired (yeah, I've been tired before where my eyes still felt pretty good).

Anyway, I looked at it, I admit it, but this is what I saw:

http://www.overclock.net/g/a/1209028/build-log-gnosis-half-breed-evolution-laptop-to-desktop-conversion/

It's nothing but 33 pics. I'd rather just see a list of specs. I'm sorry, but I'm not going to sit here and click one pic after another just to figure out what the build is.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Like I said, I'm tired. My eyes are tired. Think back to those times when you were tired and your eyes are also tired (yeah, I've been tired before where my eyes still felt pretty good).
> 
> Anyway, I looked at it, I admit it, but this is what I saw:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/g/a/1209028/build-log-gnosis-half-breed-evolution-laptop-to-desktop-conversion/
> 
> It's nothing but 33 pics. I'd rather just see a list of specs. I'm sorry, but I'm not going to sit here and click one pic after another just to figure out what the build is.


It's a laptop External GPU build.
the desktop PSU are for the desktop parts in the build.
The laptop parts already have a power source.

There's a list of items and a text explanation as to what I'm doing.
Quote:


> I've set out to do some modding and convert my Intel Core i7 Ivybridge based custom laptop into a full factor desktop.
> 
> This will be accomplished by installing the laptop into a case, rigging up Case fans, purchasing eGPU mod parts, a very high quality desktop PSU(with the intentions to build a full desktop later), and a flagship desktop GPU from AMD(R9 290X/390X)


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Like I said, I'm tired. My eyes are tired. Think back to those times when you were tired and your eyes are also tired (yeah, I've been tired before where my eyes still felt pretty good).
> 
> Anyway, I looked at it, I admit it, but this is what I saw:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/g/a/1209028/build-log-gnosis-half-breed-evolution-laptop-to-desktop-conversion/
> 
> It's nothing but 33 pics. I'd rather just see a list of specs. I'm sorry, but I'm not going to sit here and click one pic after another just to figure out what the build is.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a laptop External GPU build.
> the desktop PSU are for the desktop parts in the build.
> The laptop parts already have a power source.
> 
> There's a list of items and a text explanation as to what I'm doing.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> I've set out to do some modding and convert my Intel Core i7 Ivybridge based custom laptop into a full factor desktop.
> 
> This will be accomplished by installing the laptop into a case, rigging up Case fans, purchasing eGPU mod parts, a very high quality desktop PSU(with the intentions to build a full desktop later), and a flagship desktop GPU from AMD(R9 290X/390X)
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I apologize for making this difficult. I wish I weren't so tired. I'd get some sleep, but I took a little too much caffeine earlier and I value the quality of my sleep. lol So, I'm doing what I can while it wears off.

Anyway, this is a lot clearer for me. Thank you.

The 380W Antec Earthwatts is indeed a good PSU, but I wouldn't call it a "very high quality" unit. It's just "good". It's solid, perhaps at least by today's standards. It's an older design, but still good. I think that this PSU doesn't come with its own power cable though (it's "green"). If I'm remembering correctly, then it just means that you re-use an old one.

If you wanted a truly "very high-quality" PSU in this wattage range, then I think that the 360W SeaSonic G Series is the best choice. It's not high-end, but it's kinda close. Moving up to the 450W PSUs, there's the SeaSonic G Series again, but there's also the Cooler Master V450, Rosewill Capstone, SeaSonic S12G, and Antec TruePower Classic.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

People have been driving TC nuts the past couple days. And thanks for the info about the HIVE series. I was curious since there was a sale going on that had it priced at ~$35 after coupon + rebate.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> People have been driving TC nuts the past couple days. And thanks for the info about the HIVE series. I was curious since there was a sale going on that had it priced at ~$35 after coupon + rebate.


lol it could just be me. I might need to go chill somewhere or perhaps try to improve my health or something. Not sure.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

No, people were tearing you apart in that fraud thread. If it means anything, I knew what you were saying.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> No, people were tearing you apart in that fraud thread. If it means anything, I knew what you were saying.


Oh, the Craig's List thread? Or was it a thread that I bailed out on?

*Edit:* Oh yeah, the thread about the dude who was doing the credit card fraud! lol Yeah, that thread was causing me to make enemies in a *hurry*. I had to get the hell out before I did any further damage.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

The apple store fraud one. I know that was a week ago now, but that was a bit much.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> The apple store fraud one. I know that was a week ago now, but that was a bit much.


Oh yeah, the thread about the dude who was doing the credit card fraud! lol Yeah, that thread was causing me to make enemies in a *hurry*. I had to get the hell out before I did any further damage. Some people seem to log in to OCN fresh after a gaming session and SOME of them seem as though they either just finished getting pwned to hell and they want to take it out on everyone, or they just finished pwning everyone and are hungry for more. Either way, it ruins some threads.

*Edit:* Another problem is, some people are just stupid. They can't read, or they refuse to, or they have horrible reading comprehension, or they just don't know what people are actually saying sometimes for some reason. I have Asperger Syndrome and I have no problems understanding what people are saying most of the time, and that's a huge deal because if anyone should be having problems with that, then it's me!


----------



## twerk

Cooler Master V750S review up at TechPowerUp.

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/CoolerMaster/VSM750/


----------



## SmOgER

I stumbled upon some nice PSU reviews in my native language.

What I got curious about, is that nearly all of the tested PSUs, in 1ms graphs show several 12V ripple spikes of more than 100mv.

http://www.technews.lt/naujiena/n/a/be_quiet_dark_power_pro_10_650_w_maitinimo_saltinis.html (scroll down to the graphs)

Are these some kind of measurement equipment artifacts or do these peak spikes are common among PSUs?


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> I stumbled upon some nice PSU reviews in my native language.
> 
> What I got curious about, is that nearly all of the tested PSUs, in 1ms graphs show several 12V ripple spikes of more than 100mv.
> 
> http://www.technews.lt/naujiena/n/a/be_quiet_dark_power_pro_10_650_w_maitinimo_saltinis.html (scroll down to the graphs)
> 
> Are these some kind of measurement equipment artifacts or do these peak spikes are common among PSUs?


No they are not common. But the 550w FSP unit (the 550w & 650w are essentially built on the same platform) had 50mV ripple on the 12V line which is still within the standard, but a bit unusual for a high-end unit. (source)
100mV is not good at all for the asking price.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> No they are not common. But the 550w FSP unit (the 550w & 650w are essentially built on the same platform) had 50mV ripple on the 12V line which is still within the standard, but a bit unusual for a high-end unit. (source)
> 100mV is not good at all for the asking price.


Well these spikes are almost on every single review I can find there. How can you explain this then?

(All images represent 12V loaded 100-110%)

Seasonic P660XP2


Seasonic X-1050 F3


Enermax Revolution87+


SilverStone Strider Plus 600 W


OCZ ZT-650









Cooler Master V1000









As you can see they all have spikes which are barely in ATX limits.
My first assumption was that this is some kind of interference, possibly produced by measuring equipment, or maybe it's just the way it is and ATX specs take into account only intervals of 10ms or longer.


----------



## twerk

It's an issue with their testing equipment/methodology, it shouldn't be doing that.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

They appear to be evenly spaced as well. Not sure if that actually means anything.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Heyall thanks for the little discussion, I'll be going with the 380watt antec earthwatts the 380watt is the perfect power range, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371033
unless there's another suggestion that's great for cheaper and not bigger than 430watts

I'll be able to further the progress on my build project.
I hope tearing its case apart will allow it to fit.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Good luck!


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Good luck!


thanks
I'm just assuming here, but a friend had an old 450watt PSU that he let me use for mock up and I tore it apart, it has the same layout as the antec one I was looking at, or at least looked like it.
Once I get it mounted and working, then I can move on to my hard drive mounting.
Thanks for the advice everyone.


----------



## SmOgER

Just got Chieftec CTG-650C

All the reviews were on older version, which had 550W on 12V.
This one has 585W load combined on 12V.

Looking through the vents I noticed that inside it looks different as well. It has 3 heatsinks as opposed to 2 on older version, the center has different design there is this big round yellow part with different part number on it and some surrounding coils are different too.

What's interesting, I can't find anywhere on the package or PSU itself stating that it's an updated model (except for different specs). no "v2" nor anything like that, seems they just updated it silently.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> thanks
> I'm just assuming here, but a friend had an old 450watt PSU that he let me use for mock up and I tore it apart, it has the same layout as the antec one I was looking at, or at least looked like it.
> Once I get it mounted and working, then I can move on to my hard drive mounting.
> Thanks for the advice everyone.
Click to expand...

I would find out the brand and model of that PSU before using it.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I would find out the brand and model of that PSU before using it.


I'm not using it....
It was being used for a mock up to see how I would fit the PSU I'm going to purchase.


----------



## TwoCables

And if you're going to get a 750W PSU, then make it a good quality-made one that has a +12V capacity of at least 744W (62A). That Integra R2's +12V capacity is only 672W, which basically makes it a 685-700W PSU.


----------



## JR88

Seasonic


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JR88*
> 
> Seasonic


Not if there is a better option.


----------



## JR88

true...but if I was going to actually spend a lot on a quality higher wattage unit...I would probably go Seasonic....


----------



## JR88

You could definitely say Super Flower is quality xD


----------



## JR88

True a few lower end 80 plus units haha


----------



## Red1776

I am a big fan of Flextronics builds these days.


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I am a big fan of Flextronics builds these days.


I don't think they ever made a bad unit for the consumer market. And let's be honest, Corsair put them on the map.


----------



## shilka

If we are talking overall best quality and cost be damm then Delta is the best one out there, even Seasonic and Flextronics cant keep up with Delta.
Antec is pretty much the only one that use Delta for some of their units.


----------



## JR88

Yes Delta is pretty damn solid for most part.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JR88*
> 
> Yes Delta is pretty damn solid for most part.


One of the older Antec 1200 watts survived a power draw of more then 2000 watts without going out of specs, unit was fine no damge or anything to it thats how well made it was.


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> One of the older Antec 1200 watts survived a power draw of more then 2000 watts without going out of specs, unit was fine no damge or anything to it thats how well made it was.


Yeah but I think it was mentioned waaay back in this thread that it was actually more of a 1600W unit but Antec had thermal issue in long sessions, I guess due to the relatively small fan. So they sold it as a 1200W unit.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Antec is pretty much the only one that use Delta for some of their units.


Plenty of Chieftec PSUs are made by delta:
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/power-supply-oem-manufacturer,2913-5.html

Albeit I'am still not sure if my A80 CTG-650C (updated version with 3 heatsinks) is made by Sirtec or Delta.


----------



## SmOgER

80+ standard is not "irrelevant" at all as long as it's been confirmed in reputable independent reviews.


----------



## Red1776

anyone know who is using 'Great Wall' these days?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> anyone know who is using 'Great Wall' these days?


Corsair with the CS series.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> anyone know who is using 'Great Wall' these days?


http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/power-supply-oem-manufacturer,2913-7.html

+ OCZ ZT/ZX

For more look up yourself.


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/power-supply-oem-manufacturer,2913-7.html
> 
> + OCZ ZT/ZX
> 
> For more look up yourself.


I could have sworn they were built by Seasonic......hmmm.

EDIT: Where does it state they're using GW in your source ?


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> I could have sworn they were built by Seasonic......hmmm.
> 
> EDIT: Where does it state they're using GW in your source ?


Next page where OCZ PSUs are listed. That's only a small part of the table you are seeing if you clicked on that link showing LC-Power.


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Next page where OCZ PSUs are listed. That's only a small part of the table you are seeing if you clicked on that link showing LC-Power.


Yap, confused them with the XFX units. Cheers.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/power-supply-oem-manufacturer,2913-7.html
> 
> + OCZ ZT/ZX
> 
> For more look up yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> I could have sworn they were built by Seasonic......hmmm.
> 
> EDIT: Where does it state they're using GW in your source ?
Click to expand...

Thats what I thought as well eXX. It does have Great Wall listed as OEM for ZX/ZT series, but for 2013. OEM choices can change so fast I'm not sure that it's accurate anymore or for that series. Sparkle used them a while back as well I believe. OEM selection is a fast changing proposition and by specific line or model.

there are a lot of people who believe they have a Superflower build who actually have a Seasonic or something else.


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Thats what I thought as well eXX. It does have Great Wall listed as OEM for ZX/ZT series, but for 2013. OEM choices can change so fast I'm not sure that it's accurate anymore or for that series. Sparkle used them a while back as well I believe. OEM selection is a fast changing proposition and by specific line or model.
> there are a lot of people who believe they have a Superflower build who actually have a Seasonic or something else.


True. Found another source confirming it though:
http://www.realhardtechx.com/index_archivos/Page1373.htm


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Thats what I thought as well eXX. It does have Great Wall listed as OEM for ZX/ZT series, but for 2013. OEM choices can change so fast I'm not sure that it's accurate anymore or for that series. Sparkle used them a while back as well I believe. OEM selection is a fast changing proposition and by specific line or model.
> there are a lot of people who believe they have a Superflower build who actually have a Seasonic or something else.
> 
> 
> 
> True. Found another source confirming it though:
> http://www.realhardtechx.com/index_archivos/Page1373.htm
Click to expand...

 Cool, thanks eXX, Smog


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Cool, thanks eXX, Smog


You're welcome. (why no shilka love? 1st to reply)


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Cool, thanks eXX, Smog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome. (why no shilka love? 1st to reply)
Click to expand...

AHHH, you are correct sir. The thread was moving so fast I missed it. rep+ to all three of you, and a proper thanks to Shilka, eXX, And Smog.


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> AHHH, you are correct sir. The thread was moving so fast I missed it. rep+ to all three of you, and a proper thanks to Shilka, eXX, And Smog.


That's why I like this thread. Very active.


----------



## twerk

Missed out on all the fun today, been at work.









Love it when this thread is active!


----------



## SortOfGrim

Do you guys recommend the Cooler Master V550S?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> AHHH, you are correct sir. The thread was moving so fast I missed it. rep+ to all three of you, and a proper thanks to Shilka, eXX, And Smog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I like this thread. Very active.
Click to expand...

Not only that, It is one of the most important threads here with people like Twerk, Shilka, Two cables, etc pointing out the most overlooked aspects of PC building and that many think they are buying a certain level of quality and they in fact are not, and how important consistent quality power delivery is to electronics and OC'ing.

A bunch of pages back I posted an article by [H]ocp

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2011/10/04/80_plus_irrelevant_to_you_when_buying_psu/#.U-ai_fldV-s

I hope everyone reads it. It really makes excellent points about the difference between a marketing scheme and actually what to look for in a PSU, and what constitutes quality power delivery/efficiency.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Do you guys recommend the Cooler Master V550S?


Yes, very much so! It's the best value mid range 550W on the market.


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Not only that, It is one of the most important threads here with people like *Twerk, Shilka, Two cables*, etc pointing out the most overlooked aspects of PC building and that many think they are buying a certain level of quality and they in fact are not, and how important consistent quality power delivery is to electronics and OC'ing.
> 
> A bunch of pages back I posted an article by [H]ocp
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2011/10/04/80_plus_irrelevant_to_you_when_buying_psu/#.U-ai_fldV-s
> 
> I hope everyone reads it. It really makes excellent points about the difference between a marketing scheme and actually what to look for in a PSU, and what constitutes quality power delivery/efficiency.


Never heard of them.

Joking aside, I have never seen a quality unit miss its advertised efficiency ratings. So as long as you get a modern quality unit, efficiency is a given.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Do you guys recommend the Cooler Master V550S?


Yes its actually a tiny bit better then the Seasonic G.


----------



## JR88

Interesting information there... and I agree 80 plus might as well be negligent, and a tool used to promote/increase sells....
based off the fact it alleged will be better/highest quality/efficiency etc.... in some quality yes is better.....but the reality is efficiency really is negligent at this point and not worth the vast mark ups in price in my opinion....


----------



## twerk

It's also worth noting that no company will actually bother pushing towards 98% efficiency until 80 Plus release a new certification, because they can't slap a new badge on it.

All top PSUs had a peak efficiency of 92-93% until 80 Plus announced the Titanium certification, then they started designing units to hit 95% so they could put the new shiny badge on the box.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Not only that, It is one of the most important threads here with people like *Twerk, Shilka, Two cables*, etc pointing out the most overlooked aspects of PC building and that many think they are buying a certain level of quality and they in fact are not, and how important consistent quality power delivery is to electronics and OC'ing.
> 
> A bunch of pages back I posted an article by [H]ocp
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2011/10/04/80_plus_irrelevant_to_you_when_buying_psu/#.U-ai_fldV-s
> 
> I hope everyone reads it. It really makes excellent points about the difference between a marketing scheme and actually what to look for in a PSU, and what constitutes quality power delivery/efficiency.
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of them.
> 
> Joking aside, I have never seen a quality unit miss its advertised efficiency ratings. So as long as you get a modern quality unit, efficiency is a given.
Click to expand...

 True,

But I see a lot of PSU's that are rated at 28-30c, things like that.

Quote: Twerk said:


> It's also worth noting that no company will actually bother pushing towards 98% efficiency until 80 Plus release a new certification, because they can't slap a new badge on it.
> 
> All top PSUs had a peak efficiency of 92-93% until 80 Plus announced the Titanium certification, then they started designing units to hit 95% so they could put the new shiny badge on the box.


Well thats a little cynical







...and true


----------



## JR88

Deceptive Marketing and a very good example of it haha


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> True,
> But I see a lot of PSU's that are rated at 28-30c, things like that.


I don't think any of them are listed here (the only list I go by to be honest) hence not quality units. 40c is the bare minimum IMHO.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> True,
> But I see a lot of PSU's that are rated at 28-30c, things like that.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think any of them are listed here (the only list I go by to be honest) hence not quality units. 40c is the bare minimum IMHO.
Click to expand...

oh they are not listed here, you are correct about that. I build custom PC's and have people try to cut corners on the PSU all the time. some of the PSU's I have to talk them out of are not to be believed.









willing to spend $550 on a GPU, but only reserve $50 to power it.....sigh


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> willing to spend $550 on a GPU, but only reserve $50 to power it.....sigh


We see it all the time... It's even worse if it's $550 on GPU + $400 on CPU and they are asking about a $30 no name unit.


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> We see it all the time... It's even worse if it's $550 on GPU + $400 on CPU and they are asking about a $30 no name unit.


Where I come from, 90% of the people buy a 20$ case that comes with a free PSU and a 4GB GT630 if they want a gaming rig, cause you know, more VRam means moar Powah, matched with an i5 or i7.


----------



## JR88

facepalm haha


----------



## JR88

a few $50 PSUs could power it actually haha.....


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JR88*
> 
> a few $50 PSUs could power it actually haha.....


What really ticks me off is they keep going for years and don't fail due to the crappy card and low load.

So you can't really educate them on PSUs until you educate them on GPUs which goes to them saying something about having an i5 or an i7 then you have to educate them on CPUs and then..............haven't gotten that far yet.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> willing to spend $550 on a GPU, but only reserve $50 to power it.....sigh
> 
> 
> 
> We see it all the time... It's even worse if it's $550 on GPU + $400 on CPU and they are asking about a $30 no name unit.
Click to expand...

yep, those are the ones
















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> We see it all the time... It's even worse if it's $550 on GPU + $400 on CPU and they are asking about a $30 no name unit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where I come from, 90% of the people buy a 20$ case that comes with a free PSU and a 4GB GT630 if they want a gaming rig, cause you know, more VRam means moar Powah, matched with an i5 or i7.
Click to expand...

unbalanced machines, that too! 4GB on a $60 GPU, thats one of my favorite marketing gimmicks ever.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JR88*
> 
> a few $50 PSUs could power it actually haha.....


true, the $30 mark is more accurate with these folks. 

Quote:


> What really ticks me off is they keep going for years and don't fail due to the crappy card and low load.
> 
> So you can't really educate them on PSUs until you educate them on GPUs which goes to them saying something about having an i5 or an i7 then you have to educate them on CPUs and then..............haven't gotten that far yet.


ROFL, If I gave my customers what they almost always try to select....I would not have any customers.


----------



## TwoCables

50 posts since my last visit. What the hell did I miss? LOL


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> 50 posts since my last visit. What the hell did I miss? LOL


you name it.....you missed it, LOL


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Yes, very much so! It's the best value mid range 550W on the market.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Yes its actually a tiny bit better then the Seasonic G.
Click to expand...









Thanks!


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> And if you're going to get a 750W PSU, then make it a good quality-made one that has a +12V capacity of at least 744W (62A). That Integra R2's +12V capacity is only 672W, which basically makes it a 685-700W PSU.


Seeing this comment makes me realize I know nothing about power supplies.
Then again being a laptop enthusiast I guess I've never really had to learn about desktop PSUs.


----------



## JR88

exactly many are labeled/sold as much higher powerd units...when in reality they can handle far less....


----------



## SmOgER

Well I tend to aim for 12V combined AT MOST 105W less than total PSU power. Anything worse than that usually means that's a PSU not even worth looking at and taking the risk.

On the other hand, those with 12V line capacity being very close to total PSU power are rather expensive, and their specs don't go by standard recomendations. What I mean by that, is when certain manufacturers are recommending let's say a 600W PSU to power up the given system, they usually assume that it's some crappy one giving ~450W on 12V. So for casual Joe it's hard to understand that an 460W PSU can be practically more powerful than a 600W one.


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JR88*
> 
> exactly many are labeled/sold as much higher powerd units...when in reality they can handle far less....


Years ago, yes (prior to 2007 IIRC). A quality PSU was rated for its total output that included the minor lines.

But nowadays, almost all good quality units list their rated output based on the 12V line alone.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JR88*
> 
> exactly many are labeled/sold as much higher powerd units...when in reality they can handle far less....


kinda like hard drives....


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> We see it all the time... It's even worse if it's $550 on GPU + $400 on CPU and they are asking about a $30 no name unit.


but, but, but the sticker says corsair


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> kinda like hard drives....


it's actually far worse the hard drives. some of the 800w units out there i wouldn't trust to run a 100w machine


----------



## JR88

I know right? some units are just really bad lol


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> it's actually far worse the hard drives. some of the 800w units out there i wouldn't trust to run a 100w machine


Reminds me of chinese knock-off smartphones with "1O" mpx cameras.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> it's actually far worse the hard drives. some of the 800w units out there i wouldn't trust to run a 100w machine


xtreme gear 800 watt is good for a 240w system. I've seen 4 of them burn up with ~350w computers though.


----------



## twerk

There's companies out there who install fake components in PSUs to make them seem better than they are. Like this fake PFC choke...










It's literally just a block of metal that they wrapped in yellow film to make it seem legit, when in fact the PSU has no PFC of any kind.


----------



## JR88

That's some untruth right there.....and they get away with crap like that too you know.....


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> it's actually far worse the hard drives. some of the 800w units out there i wouldn't trust to run a 100w machine


that's sad.

I wanted to ask, how well regarded is Delta electronics?(the PSU OEM?)


----------



## JR88

yes they are OEM, Delta has some pretty good units for most part a few bad ones though....


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JR88*
> 
> yes they are OEM, Delta has some pretty good units for most part a few bad ones though....


I ask because Alienware's OEM power supply line up is manufactured by delta electronics(laptop and desktop units).


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JR88*
> 
> yes they are OEM, Delta has some pretty good units for most part a few bad ones though....


Never read of a bad Delta-based unit. Where did you hear they have a few bad ones?


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I ask because Alienware's OEM power supply line up is manufactured by delta electronics(laptop and desktop units).


i have dealt with my share of DELL's through work and I have to admit that they are pretty good at selecting their PSU's. they are NOT particularly powerful. the PSU is selected for their intended purpose NOT for adding aftermarket GPU etc... however, IF their intended purpose included high power GPU, (workstations and i would assume alienware product lines) then I would say they should do fine. IF your alienware came with a powerful GPU, then i would expect them to put a decent PSU in the box. however, do remember their PSU is matched to the specs of your machine so if you only have 1 GPU in the machine, don't expect the PSU to power another GPU for SLi down the road









TLDR: they are of good quality for their spec'ed machine and will last for the intended lifetime of the machine and then some. however I cant speak much for future expandability since the PSU is matched to the spec of the machine you ordered


----------



## JR88

Both of them are Delta haha, some of those units were actually pretty decent while others were pretty poor etc....


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> i have dealt with my share of DELL's through work and I have to admit that they are pretty good at selecting their PSU's. they are NOT particularly powerful. the PSU is selected for their intended purpose NOT for adding aftermarket GPU etc... however, IF their intended purpose included high power GPU, (workstations and i would assume alienware product lines) then I would say they should do fine. IF your alienware came with a powerful GPU, then i would expect them to put a decent PSU in the box. however, do remember their PSU is matched to the specs of your machine so if you only have 1 GPU in the machine, don't expect the PSU to power another GPU for SLi down the road
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TLDR: they are of good quality for their spec'ed machine and will last for the intended lifetime of the machine and then some. however I cant speak much for future expandability since the PSU is matched to the spec of the machine you ordered


Actually the they use the PSU as the customer ordered for Alienware products.
At least in their desktops.

Their full desktops come with an 875watt unit standard, no matter what configuration. They switched to a standard unit because people were asking what PSU wattage they should go with, or purchased one with the base psu and didnt realize that upgrading their video cards would cause a problem if they went SLI.
So Alienware just defaulted to the 875watt unit and elimited their 535watt unit option.
Which is a wise choice because their desktop is an enthusiast class product with intel extreme CPUs, instead of the standard consumer processors, and are capable of Dual video cards. So the 875watts just the better choice to make default in the end.


----------



## TwoCables

I'm having great difficulty keeping up. I trust that guys like shilka and twerk are helping out enough to everyone's satisfaction though!


----------



## twerk

Seasonic X-1250 review up at JonnyGURU. Added to the OP.

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=390


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JR88*
> 
> Both of them are Delta haha, some of those units were actually pretty decent while others were pretty poor etc....


You mean some Deltas are poor? Which ones? As far as I'am concerned Delta is one of the best OEMs on the market. That's probably the main reason why Chieftec became popular in Europe, seems like they made a heck of a deal with them.


----------



## twerk

They don't have any bad units that I'm aware of. Obviously they have pretty low end stuff which use cheap components but they're cheap, and they target a certain market. Their build quality is top notch throughout, even on their low budget OEM stuff.


----------



## BakerMan1971

I think you will find bad units from most manufacturers, even the revered Seasonic put out some models that have not lived up to expectations for some.

To be more fair to those manufacturers, more recently bad units tend to be much less frequent, as they have settled into their market segments with a strong reputation and product lineup.


----------



## TwoCables

Is JR88 the reason why this thread is moving so fast lately?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Is JR88 the reason why this thread is moving so fast lately?


Possibly... haha.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Is JR88 the reason why this thread is moving so fast lately?
> 
> 
> 
> Possibly... haha.
Click to expand...

Yeah, that's driving me absolutely insane. lol


----------



## speedy2721

Does anyone know if this psu is bad, I cant find any info on it: Kingwin 700W Modular Extreme http://www.microcenter.com/product/399333/700W_Modular_Extreme_ATX_12V_Power_Supply_-_Refurbished .

I bought this awhile ago for a cheap replacement when my other psu blew but never got around to replacing it with a better one. I just upgraded to a 780ti not to long ago and just set up my water cooling loop so I want to make sure nothing gets damage if this psu is no good.


----------



## shilka

Its probably an old Super Flower made unit, does not look like its a very good unit but i cant say fore sure if its really bad or not.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

At any rate thanks for the info guys.
A bunch of people were saying Alienware was using crappy cheap ass power units so I went and looked up the manufactures labels and found out it was Delta Electronics that supplies their PSUs so I wanted to ask the real PSU people about their standing.

At least now I have some links to post when people wanna throw ignorant crap at Alienware.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedy2721*
> 
> Does anyone know if this psu is bad, I cant find any info on it: Kingwin 700W Modular Extreme http://www.microcenter.com/product/399333/700W_Modular_Extreme_ATX_12V_Power_Supply_-_Refurbished .
> 
> I bought this awhile ago for a cheap replacement when my other psu blew but never got around to replacing it with a better one. I just upgraded to a 780ti not to long ago and just set up my water cooling loop so I want to make sure nothing gets damage if this psu is no good.


It's a Sirfa/Sirtec HPC-700-B14S, the same platform used for the OCZ ModXStream Pro series. So it's low end, but not junk. I wouldn't recommend it to anyone but if you already have it then it's okay for the time being.

Ripple suppression is borderline bad at around 80mV on the 12V, well within ATX spec but much higher than we would expect for a high performance system nowadays. Voltage regulation is decent with all rails sticking <3%.

Build quality is okay but component quality does leave a lot to be desired:

Transient filter - four Y caps, two X caps, two CM chokes and one MOV.

Primary - Taiwan Semi GBU1005 bridge rectifier, two Infineon SPW20N60C3 MOSFETs, boost diode is an NXP BYC5-600, primary cap is Teapo or Trec-Con not sure, two ST STP25NM60N switchers and it's all controlled by an FCS FAN4800.

Secondary - two Schottky KCQ60A06 produce the +12V, two Schottky ESAD83-004 produce the +5V and two more ESAD83-004s produce the +3.3V. Supervisor IC is a SITI PS224 (OVP/OCP/UVP). All secondary caps are Teapo or Trec-Con again, not sure.


----------



## eXXon

What relevance does the 100K MTBF (IIRC stands for Mean Time Before Failure) rating have on the life of a PSU? (some have 150K hours rating)

A year has around 8760 hours, and 100K hours is around +11 years, so are OEM manufacturers stating that their PSU can handle its full output rating 24/7 for more than 11 years?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> What relevance does the 100K MTBF (IIRC stands for Mean Time Before Failure) rating have on the life of a PSU? (some have 150K hours rating)
> 
> A year has around 8760 hours, and 100K hours is around +11 years, so are OEM manufacturers stating that their PSU can handle its full output rating 24/7 for more than 11 years?


Well now I'm wondering the same thing. lol This is a good question.

It means Mean Time *Between* Failure*s* though.


----------



## twerk

Cleaned of OT posts and arguing.


----------



## Pimphare

Good deal on a Seasonic SS-760XP2 right now if anybody's in the market. ATX 12V/EPS 12V, 760W, 80 PLUS PLATINUM Full Modular certified Active PFC Power Supply New 4th Gen CPU Certified Haswell Ready. Sale ends on 8/12 at midnight Pacific Time.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pimphare*
> 
> Good deal on a Seasonic SS-760XP2 right now if anybody's in the market. ATX 12V/EPS 12V, 760W, 80 PLUS PLATINUM Full Modular certified Active PFC Power Supply New 4th Gen CPU Certified Haswell Ready. Sale ends on 8/12 at midnight Pacific Time.


That's a no brainer in this price cat!


----------



## eXXon

So with the promo code it comes out to 89$? that's a good deal.


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> So with the promo code it comes out to 89$? that's a good deal.


$99 actually but yeah a great bargain! I'd buy one myself If I needed it. Where are these kind of deals when I need them lol.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> At any rate thanks for the info guys.
> A bunch of people were saying Alienware was using crappy cheap ass power units so I went and looked up the manufactures labels and found out it was Delta Electronics that supplies their PSUs so I wanted to ask the real PSU people about their standing.
> 
> At least now I have some links to post when people wanna throw ignorant crap at Alienware.


it's all relative. alienware may not give you bad PSU's. but for the price you paid for them, they should be giving you even better PSU's


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> it's all relative. alienware may not give you bad PSU's. but for the price you paid for them, they should be giving you even better PSU's


Just FYI

The Alienware Aurora desktop I purchased was only 20$ over the price of building it myself
The "overprice" factor of alienware is seriously exaggerated, and has been to the point of myth.

If you'd really like to throw the "overpriced" and rip off blaming go and look up Digital Storm, Falcon NW, MainGear, and many other prebuilders who don't even make their own parts, they just pull crap off the consumer market.
At least alienware produces and designs their own hardware and provides amazing customer service.

I'm personally very very tired of the mythos reguarding Alienware.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

The base build of the units isn't _too_ bad. But you could easily get a lot more for a little more money. Like they charge $500 going from the quad i7e to a hex i7e. It would only cost you another ~$100 to do that. And for a while, ordering HDD's from them were worth it. HDD's were priced like $30+ what they were charging you. Now it's not worth it... $100 for a 2TB crap drive.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

-sigh-
im getting too old, worn out and sick to debate this stuff anymore

I give up


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Well, you can't say that paying $500 to get a $100 upgrade is worth it...


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Well, you can't say that paying $500 to get a $100 upgrade is worth it...


It's more like 250$, just saying.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> It's more like 250$, just saying.


Not sure what you are referring to, but I'm talking about the option they had (not sure what it is now) where you could upgrade the 3820k to the 3930k for $499. At the time, it was only a ~$150 difference

EDIT: I see that it is now a $250 difference.

EDIT2: Getting a little off topic. Normally wouldn't bring this up so soon in the discussion, but the OP is a moderator.


----------



## twerk

First Seasonic Platinum 1050W review up at KitGuru. Added to the OP.

http://www.kitguru.net/components/power-supplies/zardon/seasonic-platinum-1050wxp3-psu-review/


----------



## TwoCables

I don't care what anyone says: no pre-built of any kind can beat a computer that you built yourself.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I don't care what anyone says: no pre-built of any kind can beat a computer that you built yourself.


You sure you are in the right thread?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I don't care what anyone says: no pre-built of any kind can beat a computer that you built yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> You sure you are in the right thread?
Click to expand...

Of course I am:

http://www.overclock.net/t/183810/faq-recommended-power-supplies/4500_100#post_22697478

http://www.overclock.net/t/183810/faq-recommended-power-supplies/4500_100#post_22697500 (especially this one)

http://www.overclock.net/t/183810/faq-recommended-power-supplies/4500_100#post_22697549

http://www.overclock.net/t/183810/faq-recommended-power-supplies/4500_100#post_22697652


----------



## shilka

Ah sory i must have missed a ton of posts.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

the only thing that prebuilts have an advantage over is not having to open the case, and a warranty for the entire unit in one place.
For instance, a friend was asking for a computer to play wow on, not graphically demanding much. I didn't have the time to build him one so i advised getting a lenovo desktop with an i5 4570 in it and get a 750ti that didn't need an extra power connector. he was about to pay some guy $1000 for a rig with an i3 and 4gb of ram. i said to hell with that.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> the only thing that prebuilts have an advantage over is not having to open the case, and a warranty for the entire unit in one place.
> For instance, a friend was asking for a computer to play wow on, not graphically demanding much. I didn't have the time to build him one so i advised getting a lenovo desktop with an i5 4570 in it and get a 750ti that didn't need an extra power connector. he was about to pay some guy $1000 for a rig with an i3 and 4gb of ram. i said to hell with that.


I should rephrase what I said: for anyone who would ever want to upgrade their computer after they've either purchased it or built it, a pre-built is inferior. Some of them can be extremely irritating to work with inside while others aren't so bad, and you might also have to worry about proprietary connectors. If you build one yourself, then the only obstacles for upgrades are compatibility and money (and sometimes the PSU can be the obstacle, but yeah).

Perhaps in other words, for anyone who would like to service their own computer for any reason, a pre-built is inferior. Besides, you can usually built a much better computer yourself for the same cost or less. So, why not build it yourself?


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I should rephrase what I said: for anyone who would ever want to upgrade their computer after they've either purchased it or built it, a pre-built is inferior. Some of them can be extremely irritating to work with inside while others aren't so bad, and you might also have to worry about proprietary connectors. If you build one yourself, then the only obstacles for upgrades are compatibility and money (and sometimes the PSU can be the obstacle, but yeah).
> 
> Perhaps in other words, for anyone who would like to service their own computer for any reason, a pre-built is inferior. Besides, you can usually built a much better computer yourself for the same cost or less. So, why not build it yourself?


I completely agree. anyone who knows what they are doing should not get a prebuilt unless it is for granny, and not the nice granny either, the granny who lives maybe a good 4 hour drive away and is always grouchy and you can't go over there every weekend to fix her machine.
those lenovos that my business ships have proprietary power supply connectors, so the company charges what they want after it is out of warranty i suppose.


----------



## JR88

Pre-builts are just bad....they are going to try to ripp you off.....use crappy memory....crap $20-30 psu like a Solytech/Deer unit etc....low end mobo's etc....


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Need some advice for a friend. He is in the process of building a rig. Currently he has an old prebuilt and he threw in a 750ti for a quick boost. He plans on building a pretty standard gaming rig. I5 xxxxK and an 8 series gpu (860 or 870) over the fall. I'm trying to recommend a decent psu for his needs. He probably won't use more then 400 at full load, so i'm sure a 500watt unit would be more the sufficient. I really doubt SLI would be something he does either.

I found this Seasonic and it seems to be the best value.

SeaSonic M12II 620 Bronze 620W
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151095

Rosewill CAPSTONE-550-M 550W
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817182262

I really don't think he wants to spring more then 100$ Canadian and that psu is also fully modular. If anyone has a better suggestion, please let me know. I'm also aware that many psu's are made by other manufactorers. I just haven't done a whole lot of research for him and figured I'd ask here for a quick recommendation.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Need some advice for a friend. He is in the process of building a rig. Currently he has an old prebuilt and he threw in a 750ti for a quick boost. He plans on building a pretty standard gaming rig. I5 xxxxK and an 8 series gpu (860 or 870) over the fall. I'm trying to recommend a decent psu for his needs. He probably won't use more then 400 at full load, so i'm sure a 500watt unit would be more the sufficient. I really doubt SLI would be something he does either.
> 
> I found this Seasonic and it seems to be the best value.
> 
> SeaSonic M12II 620 Bronze 620W
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151095
> 
> I really don't think he wants to spring more then 100$ Canadian and that psu is also fully modular. If anyone has a better suggestion, please let me know. I'm also aware that many psu's are made by other manufactorers. I just haven't done a whole lot of research for him and figured I'd ask here for a quick recommendation.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Will he do any overclocking to anything? If so, then to what? If he won't overclock anything at all, then the K series CPUs are a waste of money.

Anyway, at stock, his power consumption will be so low that any good quality-made 400-450W PSU would be more than enough. Even if he were to overclock the CPU a little, this would still remain true.

*Edit:* Fully modular PSUs aren't really that beneficial unless you're planning to sleeve it.


----------



## itzhoovEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Need some advice for a friend. He is in the process of building a rig. Currently he has an old prebuilt and he threw in a 750ti for a quick boost. He plans on building a pretty standard gaming rig. I5 xxxxK and an 8 series gpu (860 or 870) over the fall. I'm trying to recommend a decent psu for his needs. He probably won't use more then 400 at full load, so i'm sure a 500watt unit would be more the sufficient. I really doubt SLI would be something he does either.
> 
> I found this Seasonic and it seems to be the best value.
> 
> SeaSonic M12II 620 Bronze 620W
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151095
> 
> Rosewill CAPSTONE-550-M 550W
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817182262
> 
> I really don't think he wants to spring more then 100$ Canadian and that psu is also fully modular. If anyone has a better suggestion, please let me know. I'm also aware that many psu's are made by other manufactorers. I just haven't done a whole lot of research for him and figured I'd ask here for a quick recommendation.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817171092&AID=10657534&PID=3938566&SID=&nm_mc=AFC-C8JunctionCA&cm_mmc=AFC-C8JunctionCA-_-na-_-na-_-na


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Need some advice for a friend. He is in the process of building a rig. Currently he has an old prebuilt and he threw in a 750ti for a quick boost. He plans on building a pretty standard gaming rig. I5 xxxxK and an 8 series gpu (860 or 870) over the fall. I'm trying to recommend a decent psu for his needs. He probably won't use more then 400 at full load, so i'm sure a 500watt unit would be more the sufficient. I really doubt SLI would be something he does either.
> 
> I found this Seasonic and it seems to be the best value.
> 
> SeaSonic M12II 620 Bronze 620W
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151095
> 
> I really don't think he wants to spring more then 100$ Canadian and that psu is also fully modular. If anyone has a better suggestion, please let me know. I'm also aware that many psu's are made by other manufactorers. I just haven't done a whole lot of research for him and figured I'd ask here for a quick recommendation.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


CM V550 for 79$ is better and cheaper and is built by Seasonic too.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Need some advice for a friend. He is in the process of building a rig. Currently he has an old prebuilt and he threw in a 750ti for a quick boost. He plans on building a pretty standard gaming rig. I5 xxxxK and an 8 series gpu (860 or 870) over the fall. I'm trying to recommend a decent psu for his needs. He probably won't use more then 400 at full load, so i'm sure a 500watt unit would be more the sufficient. I really doubt SLI would be something he does either.
> 
> I found this Seasonic and it seems to be the best value.
> 
> SeaSonic M12II 620 Bronze 620W
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151095
> 
> I really don't think he wants to spring more then 100$ Canadian and that psu is also fully modular. If anyone has a better suggestion, please let me know. I'm also aware that many psu's are made by other manufactorers. I just haven't done a whole lot of research for him and figured I'd ask here for a quick recommendation.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> CM V550 for 79$ is better and cheaper and is built by Seasonic too.
Click to expand...

It's built by Enhance, but it's so good that it may as well be SeaSonic.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

He has not overclocked before but I will be showing him the ropes. Depends on what mobo and cpu he does end up getting but it probably be a mild overclock like 4.2-4.4ghz.


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> It's built by Enhance, but it's so good that it may as well be SeaSonic.


Hmmm...I thought the V series was based on the KM3 platform. My bad.

Edit: I see the lower wattage units are called S for Semi Modular and are built by Enhance, while the Seasonic based V-series is fully modular and on the high-output side.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> He has not overclocked before but I will be showing him the ropes. Depends on what mobo and cpu he does end up getting but it probably be a mild overclock like 4.2-4.4ghz.


The 400-450W PSUs that I would recommend are at the same price or higher than the 550W PSUs that I would recommend. So, Cooler Master V550 it is, hands down.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> It's built by Enhance, but it's so good that it may as well be SeaSonic.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm...I thought the V series was based on the KM3 platform. My bad.
Click to expand...

These are the VS series. They just dropped the "s" because of Corsair's VS series.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> The 400-450W PSUs that I would recommend are at the same price or higher than the 550W PSUs that I would recommend. So, Cooler Master V550 it is, hands down.


Alright, beautiful.

Thanks guys for the (insanely) quick responses.

+1


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> The 400-450W PSUs that I would recommend are at the same price or higher than the 550W PSUs that I would recommend. So, Cooler Master V550 it is, hands down.
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, beautiful.
> 
> Thanks guys for the (insanely) quick responses.
> 
> +1
Click to expand...

OCN ftw. hehe


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Alright, beautiful.
> 
> Thanks guys for the (insanely) quick responses.
> 
> +1


Hehe, reminded me of the Seagulls scene in the end of "Finding Nemo"............Mine.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Alright, beautiful.
> 
> Thanks guys for the (insanely) quick responses.
> 
> +1
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe, reminded me of the Seagulls scene in the end of "Finding Nemo"............Mine.
Click to expand...

LOL


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Question, would this fit in a prebuilt case? He has a dell XPS 8500 I believe. I'm trying to find the dimensions as I post this, but it looks like this


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Question, would this fit in a prebuilt case? He has a dell XPS 8500 I believe. I'm trying to find the dimensions as I post this, but it looks like this


You're not worried about proprietary connectors of any kind for the power and reset buttons? What about airflow? What about ease of working inside the case? Why not just have him get a decent little case?


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> You're not worried about proprietary connectors of any kind for the power and reset buttons? What about airflow? What about ease of working inside the case? Why not just have him get a decent little case?


I've told him to do a new case and power supply first. Just for curiosity's sake, if he ordered that PSU today, would it fit in the case? I've never worked with upgrading a prebuilt so if you say that there could be proprietary connectors, i'll let him know in advance.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> You're not worried about proprietary connectors of any kind for the power and reset buttons? What about airflow? What about ease of working inside the case? Why not just have him get a decent little case?
> 
> 
> 
> I've told him to do a new case and power supply first. Just for curiosity's sake, if he ordered that PSU today, would it fit in the case? I've never worked with upgrading a prebuilt so if you say that there could be proprietary connectors, i'll let him know in advance.
Click to expand...

Yeah, but he wouldn't know until putting everything into the case and connecting everything up and trying to turn it all on. I think that he should go caseless until he gets one. I mean, even if the PSU fits just fine, what if the power button on the case doesn't work because its internal connector is proprietary?


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Yeah, but he wouldn't know until putting everything into the case and connecting everything up and trying to turn it all on. I think that he should go caseless until he gets one. I mean, even if the PSU fits just fine, what if the power button on the case doesn't work because its internal connector is proprietary?


Ok well just to save the hassle, i'll tell him to scratch the idea.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Yeah, but he wouldn't know until putting everything into the case and connecting everything up and trying to turn it all on. I think that he should go caseless until he gets one. I mean, even if the PSU fits just fine, what if the power button on the case doesn't work because its internal connector is proprietary?
> 
> 
> 
> Ok well just to save the hassle, i'll tell him to scratch the idea.
Click to expand...

If he resists, then I suppose you could make a new thread to see if the case of this computer has any proprietary connections - like, if it could be used as a case for a completely new build with the understanding that a new one will be purchased later when there's enough money.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> If he resists, then I suppose you could make a new thread to see if the case of this computer has any proprietary connections - like, if it could be used as a case for a completely new build with the understanding that a new one will be purchased later when there's enough money.


Nah, he's cool with it. He is just piecing out each component as deals come by and slowly building it.

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> If he resists, then I suppose you could make a new thread to see if the case of this computer has any proprietary connections - like, if it could be used as a case for a completely new build with the understanding that a new one will be purchased later when there's enough money.
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, he's cool with it. He is just piecing out each component as deals come by and slowly building it.
> 
> Thanks again for the help.
Click to expand...

Oh, ok.

You're quite welcome.


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> What relevance does the 100K MTBF (IIRC stands for Mean Time Between Failures(Thanks TC)) rating have on the life of a PSU? (some have 150K hours rating)
> 
> A year has around 8760 hours, and 100K hours is around +11 years, so are OEM manufacturers stating that their PSU can handle its full output rating 24/7 for more than 11 years?


No facts or insight on the above?


----------



## twerk

I'm working on a Corsair information thread but the TX series has befuddled me. Does anyone know what platform the original TX650 is based on (CMPSU-650TX). From the looks of the back it's either S12E Bronze or S12E+ but I can't find out which it is. The TX is only 80 Plus certified while both Seasonic models are Bronze which also confuses me...

This is going back a while.

Edit: Nevermind, found it.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

This might be a headache for you guys to answer, but who made which particular model for the TX/HX series for Corsair, and what was it based off of? I've been told that it's a very solid unit (Twerk and shilka ctually







)


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> This might be a headache for you guys to answer, but who made which particular model for the TX/HX series for Corsair, and what was it based off of? I've been told that it's a very solid unit (Twerk and shilka ctually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


TX series is a total mess there are 6 versions of the TX so finding out which is which is pretty hard.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Oh wow, nevermind then. Didn't know it was _that_ bad...


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> This might be a headache for you guys to answer, but who made which particular model for the TX/HX series for Corsair, and what was it based off of? I've been told that it's a very solid unit (Twerk and shilka ctually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I'm making a thread that should set everything straight.









http://www.overclock.net/t/1507472/corsair-power-supplies-information-thread/0_100

I will finish off TX tomorrow.


----------



## TwoCables

Twerk:

http://www.overclock.net/t/654983/on-corsair-psus

Or, just ask Phaedrus2129 himself from now on.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Twerk:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/654983/on-corsair-psus
> 
> Or, just ask Phaedrus2129 himself from now on.


I'm aware, read the thread intro.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Twerk:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/654983/on-corsair-psus
> 
> Or, just ask Phaedrus2129 himself from now on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm aware, read the thread intro.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I confess that I didn't click. :/ I convinced myself that I didn't have time even though if I really think about it, I realize that I do.


----------



## JackCY

Hmm hmm, Corsair and Seasonic...
I think they are done for now.
Look at Super Flower made EVGA G2s, P2s, T2s, the Leadex based PSUs.
For most uses they are fanless and run passive, those versions that have the fan switch, and will spin up only above 55C, up to 50% power use they are probably silent, I can't get mine to spin in ECO mode don't have that high power consumption nor temps to do it.
Means 850W passive power supply, Gold rated, stable, fully modular, with 140mm fan if need be.

I've tried two Seasonics G-650s and they whined a lot, making all sorts of noise even at idle or turned off. Disappointed with the poor Seasonic manufacturing, good design I would guess but poorly manufactured coils or bad design in terms of resonances.
For the same money got EVGA 850 G2 that runs fanless and is fully modular, makes no whine noise nor squeal noise. No brainer really.

Right now the Leadex based PSUs seems the ones to go for.
I've read before about whiny Corsairs and Seasonics, but didn't believe it until I got two Seasonics and one was worse than the other.


----------



## SortOfGrim

I'm going to test sleeve a psu soon (old CM unit) and was wondering if shortening the cables would cause any problems and/or issues?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> I'm going to test sleeve a psu soon (old CM unit) and was wondering if shortening the cables would cause any problems and/or issues?


Nope, it wouldn't cause any issues at all.


----------



## SortOfGrim

awesome, thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Hmm hmm, Corsair and Seasonic...
> I think they are done for now.
> Look at Super Flower made EVGA G2s, P2s, T2s, the Leadex based PSUs.
> For most uses they are fanless and run passive, those versions that have the fan switch, and will spin up only above 55C, up to 50% power use they are probably silent, I can't get mine to spin in ECO mode don't have that high power consumption nor temps to do it.
> Means 850W passive power supply, Gold rated, stable, fully modular, with 140mm fan if need be.
> 
> I've tried two Seasonics G-650s and they whined a lot, making all sorts of noise even at idle or turned off. Disappointed with the poor Seasonic manufacturing, good design I would guess but poorly manufactured coils or bad design in terms of resonances.
> For the same money got EVGA 850 G2 that runs fanless and is fully modular, makes no whine noise nor squeal noise. No brainer really.
> 
> Right now the Leadex based PSUs seems the ones to go for.
> I've read before about whiny Corsairs and Seasonics, but didn't believe it until I got two Seasonics and one was worse than the other.


Who is this post for?


----------



## EarlZ

Is the CoolerMaster V1000 as good as what JG says it is? Planning to get it soon..


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Is the CoolerMaster V1000 as good as what JG says it is? Planning to get it soon..


It's very good but, save some money and get the EVGA SuperNOVA G2 1000W.

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=346


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Is the CoolerMaster V1000 as good as what JG says it is? Planning to get it soon..


Do you need 1000 watts? what are you going to power?


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Is the CoolerMaster V1000 as good as what JG says it is? Planning to get it soon..
> 
> 
> 
> It's very good but, save some money and get the EVGA SuperNOVA G2 1000W.
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=346
Click to expand...

Not locally available in where I live.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Is the CoolerMaster V1000 as good as what JG says it is? Planning to get it soon..
> 
> 
> 
> Do you need 1000 watts? what are you going to power?
Click to expand...

Specs on my sig, I just want a good headroom as my current PSU is more than 3yrs old and its getting sold anyways.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Not locally available in where I live.
> Specs on my sig, I just want a good headroom as my current PSU is more than 3yrs old and its getting sold anyways.


You dont need more then 750 watts for that system unless you have volt mods on the GTX 780´s?.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Not locally available in where I live.
> Specs on my sig, I just want a good headroom as my current PSU is more than 3yrs old and its getting sold anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> You dont need more then 750 watts for that system unless you have volt mods on the GTX 780´s?.
Click to expand...

No volt mods on the card aside from running it at 1.212v

I see both cards run at around 71-75% power usage on a modded bios ups the power limit to 300Watts. I understand that I dont need more than X watts as the 850 ran it fine, but Im just asking if the V1000 is a good PSU. Im looking at getting a new PSU as my old one is getting sold and I would prefer to have flat cables as well.


----------



## shilka

Yes its a good units its a Seasonic KM3, EVGA SuperNova G2 is still better and its cheaper unless you cant find it.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Yes its a good units its a Seasonic KM3, EVGA SuperNova G2 is still better and its cheaper unless you cant find it.


Not available on where I live and would cost me more to have it shipped.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Yes its a good units its a Seasonic KM3, EVGA SuperNova G2 is still better and its cheaper unless you cant find it.
> 
> 
> 
> Not available on where I live and would cost me more to have it shipped.
Click to expand...

Where do you live and what store(s) can you order from?

By the way: you could be looking at wasting your money here because even if you have your CPU overclocked to like 4.5 GHz, your rig's power consumption while gaming is still not exceeding about 650-675W. So Shilka is correct that a good quality-made 750W PSU is all that you would ever need. Then, if you upgrade to Maxwell (like the GTX 880), your power consumption will drop even more.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Yes its a good units its a Seasonic KM3, EVGA SuperNova G2 is still better and its cheaper unless you cant find it.
> 
> 
> 
> Not available on where I live and would cost me more to have it shipped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you live and what store(s) can you order from?
> 
> By the way: you could be looking at wasting your money here because even if you have your CPU overclocked to like 4.5 GHz, your rig's power consumption while gaming is still not exceeding about 650-675W. So Shilka is correct that a good quality-made 750W PSU is all that you would ever need. Then, if you upgrade to Maxwell (like the GTX 880), your power consumption will drop even more.
Click to expand...

Philippines, no local retailer has them on stock.
Assumed that my rig maxes at 700, its good enough for me to have a 300watt headroom.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Yes its a good units its a Seasonic KM3, EVGA SuperNova G2 is still better and its cheaper unless you cant find it.
> 
> 
> 
> Not available on where I live and would cost me more to have it shipped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you live and what store(s) can you order from?
> 
> By the way: you could be looking at wasting your money here because even if you have your CPU overclocked to like 4.5 GHz, your rig's power consumption while gaming is still not exceeding about 650-675W. So Shilka is correct that a good quality-made 750W PSU is all that you would ever need. Then, if you upgrade to Maxwell (like the GTX 880), your power consumption will drop even more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Philippines, no local retailer has them on stock.
Click to expand...

I'm not asking you if any local retailers have those PSUs in stock (my question has nothing to do with those PSUs). I am simply asking you what store(s) you can order from so that I can browse their PSUs and give you some recommendations.

Can you order from flipkart?


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Yes its a good units its a Seasonic KM3, EVGA SuperNova G2 is still better and its cheaper unless you cant find it.
> 
> 
> 
> Not available on where I live and would cost me more to have it shipped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you live and what store(s) can you order from?
> 
> By the way: you could be looking at wasting your money here because even if you have your CPU overclocked to like 4.5 GHz, your rig's power consumption while gaming is still not exceeding about 650-675W. So Shilka is correct that a good quality-made 750W PSU is all that you would ever need. Then, if you upgrade to Maxwell (like the GTX 880), your power consumption will drop even more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Philippines, no local retailer has them on stock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not asking you if any local retailers have those PSUs in stock (my question has nothing to do with those PSUs). I am simply asking you what store(s) you can order from so that I can browse their PSUs and give you some recommendations.
> 
> Can you order from flipkart?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Yes its a good units its a Seasonic KM3, EVGA SuperNova G2 is still better and its cheaper unless you cant find it.
> 
> 
> 
> Not available on where I live and would cost me more to have it shipped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you live and what store(s) can you order from?
> 
> By the way: you could be looking at wasting your money here because even if you have your CPU overclocked to like 4.5 GHz, your rig's power consumption while gaming is still not exceeding about 650-675W. So Shilka is correct that a good quality-made 750W PSU is all that you would ever need. Then, if you upgrade to Maxwell (like the GTX 880), your power consumption will drop even more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Philippines, no local retailer has them on stock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not asking you if any local retailers have those PSUs in stock. I am simply asking you what store(s) you can order from so that I can browse their PSUs and give you some recommendations.
> 
> Can you order from flipkart?
Click to expand...

International orders would cost me more time and more money so thats out of the question, including customs taxes and additional cost if RMA is required.

Believe it or not most retailers here do not put an updated website on what products they sell. I can get silverstone,seasonic,coolermaster,superflower and corsair, I went with the V1000 as it has flat cables and thats what I would prefer.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Yes its a good units its a Seasonic KM3, EVGA SuperNova G2 is still better and its cheaper unless you cant find it.
> 
> 
> 
> Not available on where I live and would cost me more to have it shipped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you live and what store(s) can you order from?
> 
> By the way: you could be looking at wasting your money here because even if you have your CPU overclocked to like 4.5 GHz, your rig's power consumption while gaming is still not exceeding about 650-675W. So Shilka is correct that a good quality-made 750W PSU is all that you would ever need. Then, if you upgrade to Maxwell (like the GTX 880), your power consumption will drop even more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Philippines, no local retailer has them on stock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not asking you if any local retailers have those PSUs in stock. I am simply asking you what store(s) you can order from so that I can browse their PSUs and give you some recommendations.
> 
> Can you order from flipkart?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> International orders would cost me more time and more money so thats out of the question, including customs taxes and additional cost if RMA is required.
> 
> Believe it or not most retailers here do not put an updated website on what products they sell. I can get silverstone,seasonic,coolermaster,superflower and corsair, I went with the V1000 as it has flat cables and thats what I would prefer.
Click to expand...

So, there are absolutely no online retailers that you can order from?

(I forgot that flipkart is for people in India)


----------



## EarlZ

If I really wanted the G2, I could ask one of the retailers to order for me but the cost of the 850watt unit would be more than the V1000 and probably take 30-45 days for arrival and RMA would have the same turn around time.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> If I really wanted the G2, I could ask one of the retailers to order for me but the cost of the 850watt unit would be more than the V1000 and probably take 30-45 days for arrival and RMA would have the same turn around time.


I think that you're not listening to me. I'm not telling you that you need to get one of those PSUs that shilka mentioned. All I am looking to find out is if there are any online retailers that you can order from so that I can browse their PSU inventory in order to create a list of PSUs that you can get. Just knowing the brands that you can get doesn't really help much because then we have to spend time going, "How about this one? Not available or in stock? Ok, then how about this one? Not available or in stock either? Damn. Well, how about this one?" I mean, that would be 3 different posts right there, and look at how much time it takes for us to go back and forth 3 times like that (6 times, actually). I'd much rather just look at some stores, create a list of PSUs for you, and then let you choose from those PSUs.

However, since it looks like that's never going to happen based on how many times I've asked so far and keep getting the same basic answer, I suppose that I can list some PSUs from those brands that you should look for. The only problem is, I can't sort them by price because I don't know how much they cost. That's one of my main concerns: I don't know about you, but I don't like wasting my money when I'm not getting any benefit out of spending that extra amount.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> If I really wanted the G2, I could ask one of the retailers to order for me but the cost of the 850watt unit would be more than the V1000 and probably take 30-45 days for arrival and RMA would have the same turn around time.
> 
> 
> 
> I think that you're not listening to me. I'm not telling you that you need to get one of those PSUs that shilka mentioned. All I am looking to find out is if there are any online retailers that you can order from so that I can browse their PSU inventory in order to create a list of PSUs that you can get. Just knowing the brands that you can get doesn't really help much because then we have to spend time going, "How about this one? Not available or in stock? Ok, then how about this one? Not available or in stock either? Damn. Well, how about this one?" I mean, that would be 3 different posts right there, and look at how much time it takes for us to go back and forth 3 times like that (6 times, actually). I'd much rather just look at some stores, create a list of PSUs for you, and then let you choose from those PSUs.
> 
> However, since it looks like that's never going to happen based on how many times I've asked so far and keep getting the same basic answer, I suppose that I can list some PSUs from those brands that you should look for. The only problem is, I can't sort them by price because I don't know how much they cost. That's one of my main concerns: I don't know about you, but I don't like wasting my money when I'm not getting any benefit out of spending that extra amount.
Click to expand...

I have already mentioned several times that I cannot order online due to shipping costs and not to mention the difficulty of RMA, I am limited to purchasing at local retailers. Unlike the rest of the world in the Philippines 99.9999% of us depend on what the local dealers have, spending on shipping+custom taxes+possible additional cost of RMA is not my idea of saving money.

We actually have most if not all models from Seasonic, Silverstone, Superflower, Corsair and Cooler Master, we have local product distributors for those brands.

My response to you on the previous posts were ever clear on what I can get based on brands and why I cannot order online. Yes I can get the G2 actually its gonna be around $250+ as compared to the $200 that the V1000 would cost me. I just wanted to know if the V1000 unit was good as I am looking at getting a PSU with FLAT cables.

shilka has answered my question by telling me that it is a good unit but the G2 is better if I can get it, well I cant unless I want to sped that extra $50+ and possibly more when an RMA is needed.

Please dont take this the wrong way but I just wanted to know if the V1000 is a good or bad unit, I understand that you want me to save some money and get a lower wattage or even a better PSU, If there was an option to get a better model with the flat cables and locally available I would have chosen it already. Getting the 1000Watt unit over the 750Watt is my personal choice and I would careless at this point in time if it saves me $20-30 to get the V850 model

But I really appreciate you trying to help me.

Just for the sake of listing it down:

Seasonic:

All platinum ( except the 1050 unit )
All X-Series

Corsair:
All models from RM,HX,AX,AXi

Silverstone:
All models from the Strider line and SFX

Superflower:
Most models from Leadex Plat and Gold, though they cost an upwards of $25+ as compared to CM/Silverstone/Seasonic. Corsair topping as the most expensive brand per wattage.

I initially wanted the Leadex Platinum 1000Watt but they are having supply issues ATM and the SF-xxxxP14PE are not yet available.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> So, there are absolutely no online retailers that you can order from?
> 
> (I forgot that flipkart is for people in India)


I think the question would be better worded if you asked if there is a local store for him that has a web site that you can look at to see what kind of selection they carry


----------



## JackCY

You have your budget EarlZ, you know what PSUs are worth buying, buy one that fits your needs and budget.
I would still say that there must be some online shops in Philippines that are cheaper with chipping than buying from small local dealers. Sure shopping outside country is always expensive apart from some rare countries that have minimum import tax etc.

SF leadex is what I would pick = apart from small details and name EVGA x2 PSUs are the same.
Seasonic if you can find one that does not have coil whine or you don't mind it.
Corsair makes all sorts of crap all the way to good PSUs, actually I think they don't make them do they, they get it made and then put their name on it like EVGA does with SF PSUs.
No idea about Silverstone but they could be alright.
Something else, CM, Enermax, ... ?
If money is of concern then running 780 SLI and needing a powerful PSU is not going to save them.
One has to count in the additional costs of running multi GPU setup, not only the cost of the GPUs but PSU and consumed power as well.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> You have your budget EarlZ, you know what PSUs are worth buying, buy one that fits your needs and budget.
> I would still say that there must be some online shops in Philippines that are cheaper with chipping than buying from small local dealers. Sure shopping outside country is always expensive apart from some rare countries that have minimum import tax etc.
> 
> SF leadex is what I would pick = apart from small details and name EVGA x2 PSUs are the same.
> Seasonic if you can find one that does not have coil whine or you don't mind it.
> Corsair makes all sorts of crap all the way to good PSUs, actually I think they don't make them do they, they get it made and then put their name on it like EVGA does with SF PSUs.
> No idea about Silverstone but they could be alright.
> Something else, CM, Enermax, ... ?
> If money is of concern then running 780 SLI and needing a powerful PSU is not going to save them.
> One has to count in the additional costs of running multi GPU setup, not only the cost of the GPUs but PSU and consumed power as well.


Regarding #3: the only companies who actually manufacture their own PSUs are SeaSonic, Super Flower, Enermax, and FSP (but FSP doesn't make 100% of their own PSUs). The rest have their PSUs made either by one of these manufacturers, or one of the others that aren't really in the retail market like the rest are. Some of those others include Delta Electronics ("Delta"), Channel Well Technology ("CWT"), Enhance Electronics ("Enhance") and Sirtec. There are more, but these tend to be the most common (that is, outside of SeaSonic, Super Flower, etc.).


----------



## twerk

Don't forget Acbel, Andyson, Etasis, Hipro, Jou Jye, Sirtec, Seventeam, Huntkey and Flextronics.

I think that's all of them... they aren't hugely prominent in the consumer space but they do exist. Especially Sirtec (High Power brand) and Huntkey.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Don't forget Acbel, Andyson, Etasis, Hipro, Jou Jye, Sirtec, Seventeam, Huntkey and Flextronics.
> 
> I think that's all of them... they aren't hugely prominent in the consumer space but they do exist. Especially Sirtec (High Power brand) and Huntkey.


Acbel / Andyson and Seventeam do then to make some rubbish most of the time.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Don't forget Acbel, Andyson, Etasis, Hipro, Jou Jye, Sirtec, Seventeam, Huntkey and Flextronics.
> 
> I think that's all of them... they aren't hugely prominent in the consumer space but they do exist. Especially Sirtec (High Power brand) and Huntkey.


I wasn't trying to list all of the OEMs. I was just trying to make the point that I made.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Acbel / Andyson and Seventeam do then to make some rubbish most of the time.


Acbel are a mixed bag, they have had some great units in the past but also some complete garbage. Their quality control has always been absolutely top notch though, and still is. You'll probably receive less DOA units from them than any other company (even Delta).

Andyson are kinda the same, they have had some good and terrible units. As you know all of Raidmax' crap is either made by them or Sun Pro.

Seventeam have fallen from grace. They used to be a great manufacturer but in recent years they've gone down hill and also have shady as hell business practices. A lot of companies won't go near them anymore.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I wasn't trying to list all of the OEMs. I was just trying to make the point that I made.


I'm just being pedantic.


----------



## shilka

So who really is the worst OEM out there and by worst i mean lowest overall quality, worst shady business practices goes to Seventeam.

Golden Tiger and Sun Pro is always the ones i think of as the worst but there are a ton of OEM´s i have never heard of or know.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> So who really is the worst OEM out there and by worst i mean lowest overall quality, worst shady business practices goes to Seventeam.
> 
> Golden Tinger and Sun Pro is always the ones i think of as the worst but there are a ton of OEM´s i have never heard of or know.


Almost certainly Deer, they are abysmal. There are plenty of fire hazard manufacturers out there though.

Powmax were the worst but I don't think they make power supplies anymore. Here is a fun JonnyGURU review of a Powmax Demon 580W, that red fan just screams quality.

http://www.slcentral.com/powmax-demon-580w-psu/

There are tons of Chinese manufacturers, like Golden Tiger and Sun Pro, that label 150W PSUs as 500W. You just won't see them in the west that often.

Whoever made this beauty also deserves an honourable mention.

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=324


----------



## shilka

Never heard of Deer is that something that is sold in the west? or something China have all to themselfs?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Never heard of Deer is that something that is sold in the west? or something China have all to themselfs?


You'll know them better as Solytech.

The best examples are the low end Cooler Master power supplies that used to be bundled with cases, branded "Thermal Master". They were that ashamed to even use their own name on the product. Sun Pro have made their latest ones.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> You'll know them better as Solytech.
> 
> The best examples are the low end Cooler Master power supplies that used to be bundled with cases, branded "Thermal Master". They were that ashamed to even use their own name on the product. Sun Pro have made their latest ones.


Ah so its those bastards, every time i see a unit by Solytech i just go nope get rid of it now and smash it with a hammer and set in on fire.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

What were some of the worst PSU's on market? I remember back when I first joined one of the PSU gurus was talking about low end units and some testimonies came in that included a Diablotek unit that actually caught fire. There was another unit that had it's capacitors explode (or something like that, they described it as fireworks).


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> What were some of the worst PSU's on market? I remember back when I first joined one of the PSU gurus was talking about low end units and some testimonies came in that included a Diablotek unit that actually caught fire. There was another unit that had it's capacitors explode (or something like that, they described it as fireworks).


The old Thermaltake TR-2´s made by HEC where god awful and rubbish, the ripple on NZXT HALE 82-N goes berserk and way out of ATX specifications when it gets varmer then room temps, Cougar had a unit that was so bad that it could not even stay within ATX specifications when it came to voltage regulation it was over 5% on all rails which is rubbish.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> *The old Thermaltake TR-2´s made by HEC where god awful and rubbish*, the ripple on NZXT HALE 82-N goes berserk and way out of ATX specifications when it gets varmer then room temps, Cougar had a unit that was so crappy that it could not even stay witn ATX specifications when it came to voltage regulation it was over 5% on all rails which is rubbish.


Ummm.... does that involve the W0070RUC: TR2 430W W/O PFC?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Ummm.... does that involve the W0070RUC: TR2 430W W/O PFC?


It is a HEC unit so i believe it is one of the rubbish ones, what dont tell me you have one?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> What were some of the worst PSU's on market? I remember back when I first joined one of the PSU gurus was talking about low end units and some testimonies came in that included a Diablotek unit that actually caught fire. There was another unit that had it's capacitors explode (or something like that, they described it as fireworks).


There are plenty, too many to pick a loser. Some that have reviews:

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=324

http://hardwareinsights.com/wp/the-el-cheapo-power-supply-round-up-2/9/

http://www.slcentral.com/powmax-demon-580w-psu/


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> It is a HEC unit so i believe it is one of the rubbish ones, what dont tell me you have one?





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





I CAN EXPLAIN!


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I CAN EXPLAIN!


Oh wow


----------



## TwoCables

Yeah, I'd like to see an explanation. lol


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Well... I had a cheap build ready for my friend while I was out of town... He stayed a few nights... I only had MC to buy from... $35 didn't go far there...

If it makes you feel any better, I told him the first thing to do was replace it. He didn't listen though... Three DIMMs are dead on the board as well as either the PCI lanes (Not PCIe) or the wireless card that was in the PCI lanes. Oh, and the entire build was made with handed down cheap parts or used items from eBay. It cost like ~$180.

EDIT: Phenom II x4 965 and ASUS 870 board. We used his 2x2GB of RAM from his old computer, and I handed down a GT 430. The chip still works fine, as well as at least 2 of the sticks of RAM. Couldn't be bothered to test all four








GT 430 still works.

EDIT2: Real quick, does my sig show correctly? I'm on the fullscreen mode or whatever it was called. No idea if it shows properly.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Well... I had a cheap build ready for my friend while I was out of town... He stayed a few nights... I only had MC to buy from... $35 didn't go far there...
> 
> If it makes you feel any better, I told him the first thing to do was replace it. He didn't listen though... Three DIMMs are dead on the board as well as either the PCI lanes (Not PCIe) or the wireless card that was in the PCI lanes. Oh, and the entire build was made with handed down cheap parts or used items from eBay. It cost like ~$180.
> 
> EDIT: Phenom II x4 965 and ASUS 870 board. We used his 2x2GB of RAM from his old computer, and I handed down a GT 430. The chip still works fine, as well as at least 2 of the sticks of RAM. Couldn't be bothered to test all four
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GT 430 still works.
> 
> EDIT2: Real quick, does my sig show correctly? I'm on the fullscreen mode or whatever it was called. No idea if it shows properly.


Oh. That's an awesome explanation. Don't you just love it when people would rather learn the hard way? lol

Unless you're on the Mobile side, there should be nothing preventing you from seeing sig rigs.

Anyway, yeah it shows. I don't know if it's showing correctly though because it's not my computer.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Spoiler: Picture






There's a setting you can change to have the site run in a wider screen than usual. I have this running because there are a few threads with tables that require it to run. IIRC, Twerk has a PSU thread with one of these tables... Although I might be thinking of the "AMD motherboard VRM" thread.
And yea, I try to explain to those I see trying to get a build together. I always tell them that the first thing you should not skimp on is the PSU. The next is the motherboard. My reason for motherboard is the VRMs as well as USBs, headers, and SATA. Also - warranty


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a setting you can change to have the site run in a wider screen than usual. I have this running because there are a few threads with tables that require it to run. IIRC, Twerk has a PSU thread with one of these tables... Although I might be thinking of the "AMD motherboard VRM" thread.
> And yea, I try to explain to those I see trying to get a build together. I always tell them that the first thing you should not skimp on is the PSU. The next is the motherboard. My reason for motherboard is the VRMs as well as USBs, headers, and SATA. Also - warranty


Yeah, I know about that setting. I've been using it since OCN switched to Huddler. I don't have any problems seeing sig rigs or with the way they're displayed.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

In my haste I forgot to say why I was asking others. Since it allows the screen to be stretched out, sigs that might be cut off are not anymore. So I might see my sig properly, it might be cut off to others who don't have this enabled.

EDIT: Not wanting to double post, so....

Is there a list of what company made which common PSUs? If not, don't worry about trying to make it. I can see it being a pain. I'm just trying to collect threads for my new sig.


----------



## JackCY

There is a list in... the OP 
At least something, no list is complete but this is seriously decent. At least when looking for such info when shopping.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> You have your budget EarlZ, you know what PSUs are worth buying, buy one that fits your needs and budget.
> I would still say that there must be some online shops in Philippines that are cheaper with chipping than buying from small local dealers. Sure shopping outside country is always expensive apart from some rare countries that have minimum import tax etc.
> 
> SF leadex is what I would pick = apart from small details and name EVGA x2 PSUs are the same.
> Seasonic if you can find one that does not have coil whine or you don't mind it.
> Corsair makes all sorts of crap all the way to good PSUs, actually I think they don't make them do they, they get it made and then put their name on it like EVGA does with SF PSUs.
> No idea about Silverstone but they could be alright.
> Something else, CM, Enermax, ... ?
> If money is of concern then running 780 SLI and needing a powerful PSU is not going to save them.
> One has to count in the additional costs of running multi GPU setup, not only the cost of the GPUs but PSU and consumed power as well.


Budget is not the main issue as long as the extra spent for a more expensive unit is worth it I would always go for it, we dont really have anything here like amazon,newegg,frozencpu and other specialized computer sites. The amount that a consumer pays for personal import tax is way too expensive here.

For SF, they dont have the model that I am interested in, the ones they stock are mostly the 1200watt units and we dont really use that much.
When I inquired with the Seasonic distributor, they informed me that only the Platinum 1200watt models have the flat cables, which is one of the requirements I needed.
Corsair has good OEM's for the recent models, but they are far too expensive compared to other brands, The AX860i has the same price tag as the V1000

You are making it sound like the V1000 is a horrible budget PSU, when infact JG gave it high praises. Simply put the V1000 has a very good price here in the Philippines, has flat cables and has the performance numbers that is close to the EVGA G2 units, with out the extra hassle of importing and costing more.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Budget is not the main issue as long as the extra spent for a more expensive unit is worth it I would always go for it, we dont really have anything here like amazon,newegg,frozencpu and other specialized computer sites. The amount that a consumer pays for personal import tax is way too expensive here.


Buy from local=Philippines shops, online shops that ship from Philipines. It's no different elsewhere much. We have nothing like that listed above here in Europe, apart from overpriced Amazon in the biggest countries. Still people mostly shop in shops that ship within their country in EU.
Quote:


> For SF, they dont have the model that I am interested in, the ones they stock are mostly the 1200watt units and we dont really use that much.
> When I inquired with the Seasonic distributor, they informed me that only the Platinum 1200watt models have the flat cables, which is one of the requirements I needed.



Why flat cables? SF has flat cables? EVGA doesn't have. I like the EVGA cables way more than the flat Seasonic cables. They also have capacitor or something in them I read on Jonnyguru.
Quote:


> Corsair has good OEM's for the recent models, but they are far too expensive compared to other brands, The AX860i has the same price tag as the V1000


Well yeah, AX series is expensive but they have many other series and those sell a lot and cost less than Seasonics, SF, EVGA, ... and do their job, sure might not be excellent scores in reviews but should not be a fire hazard.
Quote:


> You are making it sound like the V1000 is a horrible budget PSU, when infact JG gave it high praises. Simply put the V1000 has a very good price here in the Philippines, has flat cables and has the performance numbers that is close to the EVGA G2 units, with out the extra hassle of importing and costing more.


No idea about the V1000, so didn't comment on it.
Get it if it fits your needs.

And why talk to distributors? I'm surprised they talk to you when you want to buy one unit and not 100 units like a shop would buy from distributors. Here most distributors only sell to other companies, not to individuals.

There are online shops in Philippines, only by quickly searching online:
CM V1000
You could get an RM1000 cheaper if it's not crap, but shouldn't be.
The rest seems all more expensive than the V1000, all the 1000W Seasonics.
http://dynaquestpc.com/product/seasonic-x-1050-80palus-gold-full-modular-psu-1050w/
http://dynaquestpc.com/product/seasonic-p-1000-platinum-full-modular-psu-1000w/

The other shop I found is offline=maintenance because I guess it's night now over there. helix.com.ph

I would have to ask a friend who lives there for some shops but my best bet is that there are local online shops that sell various products and tech, unless it's total middle ages there.

Reading a review of the V1000, it's a Seasonic? Just buy it no? For $200 you won't find something magically better and cheaper IMHO.

---

For a comparison here in the middle of EU a CM V1000 costs $250 + potential shipping $6.
EVGA 1000W P2...


Spoiler: *drum roll*



$204, shipped


Corsair RM1000 $220
Corsair HX1000i $250
... apart from FD and FSP it's all over $250 plus then it gets to the overpriced models all the way to almost $400


----------



## PsyM4n

The FSP Aurum Pro units are superb for the price they have there. 135$ for the 850w one and 195$ for the 1200w one is like a steal.

Even though newer models from other companies have slightly better performance, the whole package is still better on these FSP units.

http://dynaquestpc.com/product/fsp-aurum-pro-850w-80plus-gold-modular-psu-au-pro850/
http://dynaquestpc.com/product/fsp-aurum-pro-1200-1200w-80plus-gold-modular-psu/


----------



## shilka

Forgot all about the Aurum Pro because they are a bit rare, but yes they are very good on par with the older Seasonic KM2 and they are often priced very fair.


----------



## JackCY

True I left out the FSP = Fortron as one doesn't hear about them or see reviews often but should be good middle of the pack PSUs at least the top models with Gold or higher efficiency. There are some silver ones at 750W and 650W I think but those are quite entry level PSUs and wouldn't buy cheaper/worse quality than those.
Looked at a review of the Aurum Pro quickly, well 50mV ripple max. Not bad but probably again middle of the pack, not excellent I guess.
If you can't get other PSUs cheaper like EVGA/SF or Seasonic, then I would go with the V1000 (Seasonic makes for CM).

Personally I didn't go for the Corsair RM series which seems popular here _(in this country, not on OCN_) because the lower 650W unit has a missing connection on the modular board and not providing voltage to one wire on the ATX connector, not gonna pay someone for that mess up. Also whining not rare with Corsair and the fan spins up a bit "late" so the PSU gets a bit warm for what it can handle long term. 70mV max ripple from review on the RM1000 is not impressive either, FLAT cables though







You wanted that and it's cheaper than V1000.
Quote:


> Where the RM1000 could use some improvement is on thermal performance, as it seems unwise to heavily tune a 1000W unit with such small heatsinks towards low-noise operation. Despite that, the RM1000 kept performing very well during our testing, even with the ambient temperature much higher than its 40 °C rating, but the temperature of the unit increased to uncomfortable levels and the cooling system could not do anything to react because the fan's speed was already maxed out.


Yuck.
Quote:


> However, some components come from manufacturers with a mediocre reputation, such as the CapXon capacitors on the secondary side of the transformer. Corsair must know what they are doing though, as they are covering the RM1000 with a five-year warranty.


But they might also expire after 5 years...

It's always/often the caps on any electronic device that make it dead as time passes by.

The choice is up to you, there is a list of supposed to be decent PSUs here. Match it with your shop offerings, budget and needs and you have your new PSU.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Personally I didn't go for the Corsair RM series which seems popular here because the lower 650W unit has a missing connection on the modular board and not providing voltage to one wire on the ATX connector, not gonna pay someone for that mess up. Also whining not rare with Corsair and the fan spins up a bit "late" so the PSU gets a bit warm for what it can handle long term. 70mV max ripple from review on the RM1000 is not impressive either, FLAT cables though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wanted that and it's cheaper than V1000.
> Yuck.
> But they might also expire after 5 years...
> 
> It's always/often the caps on any electronic device that make it dead as time passes by.


Corsair RM is not popular here and has never has been and there is a reason for that
http://www.overclock.net/t/1455892/why-you-might-not-want-to-buy-a-corsair-rm-psu

And the missing connection was on the prototype only, its not junk or bad but it is far worse then its been hyped up to be and its overpriced for what you get.


----------



## JackCY

Oh, I meant they are popular sellers here as in shops here in this country.

I've seen the missing piece of wire in not just one review so I dunno if they actually fixed it on the RM650.

---

Is there anywhere a test of the fan in EVGA G2s or SF Leadex?
I would say the temps are ok when the fan is still but it sure does blow out hot air if it's under load and I switch the fan on. Noticeably warm air that built up in the PSU.
On the other hand the Leadex based PSUs are made to work up to specs up to 50C hey so should not be an issue if the fan spins up late? Means I can't get it to spin up with single GPU and run it passive so far


----------



## TwoCables

The only time that the missing wires would be a potential problem is if you have a motherboard that uses a 20-pin ATX12V connector instead of a 24-pin connector. Even then, it's still only a POTENTIAL problem.


----------



## Denilson

Hello

I am planning to make new build....here is what I will buy...Core i7-5930K, DDR4, GTX 880 for start maybe some later time I will get one more gtx880......

so what PSU to buy?

I am looking to get Corsair AX860 or AX1200....so which one to choose???


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Denilson*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I am planning to make new build....here is what I will buy...Core i7-5930K, DDR4, GTX 880 for start maybe some later time I will get one more gtx880......
> 
> so what PSU to buy?
> 
> I am looking to get Corsair AX860 or AX1200....so which one to choose???


Why are you looking at those 2 power supplies?


----------



## AcEsSalvation

As always, we need to know which country you live in, and if you have any definitive plans for upgrading.


----------



## TwoCables

And details on overclocking plans.


----------



## Denilson

Ok I live in Slovenia...upgrad plan yes like I say sli gtx880 but not in the start....

overclocking plans...yes...

Why are you looking at those 2 power supplies?....if you have some other better options just say..


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Denilson*
> 
> Ok I live in Slovenia...upgrad plan yes like I say sli gtx880 but not in the start....
> 
> overclocking plans...yes...
> 
> Why are you looking at those 2 power supplies?....if you have some other better options just say..


First off you dont need 1200 watts thats overkill, second dont bother with any Corsair PSU´s you can get just as good or better for less money.
EVGA SuperNova G2/P2 and/or Super Flower Leadex is such an option or even the Cooler Master V series.


----------



## JackCY

What Shilka said, Corsair AX series is overpriced and I would be surprised if there is a market where it isn't.
Calculate your power requirements, 850W vs 1200W is a big difference.

If you want to spend the extra cash, well get EVGA 1000 P2, that should do the job for all crazy volt modes and OCing. And well here EVGA 1000 P2 is cheaper by 10% than Corsair AX860...

---

On the other hand my personal experience with PSUs is rather strange. Heard a noise of something being loose in the PSU again after I moved it around and installed it into a case. Guess what a piece of wire fell out. *facepalm* a tiny piece of 1mm silver wire cut on both ends. I bet some fool tossed all the mess from their assembly line to my PSU, so far I have recovered a blob of solder and now a piece of wire 1mm thick 2-3mm long. Always scares me to turn it on again, at least it comes with the tester so I test it first.

Looks like I'm really lucky, first 2 RMAd Seasonics for coil whine and now EVGA=SF with mystical contents hidden in it that fall out here and there. I like the EVGA though, only wish someone did not toss so much mess in it by accident.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Denilson*
> 
> Ok I live in Slovenia...upgrad plan yes like I say sli gtx880 but not in the start....
> 
> overclocking plans...yes...
> 
> Why are you looking at those 2 power supplies?....if you have some other better options just say..


Will you be using a custom BIOS for the two GTX 880s in order to increase their voltages for extreme overclocking?

How far do you want to overclock the CPU?


----------



## Denilson

Will you be using a custom BIOS for the two GTX 880s in order to increase their voltages for extreme overclocking?

How far do you want to overclock the CPU?

no nothing extreme from my side...!!! why if I am go to extreme then 1000W for gtx880 sli won't be enough??

shilka&JackCY thx for info! ......................so corsair is overpriced......


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Denilson*
> 
> Will you be using a custom BIOS for the two GTX 880s in order to increase their voltages for extreme overclocking?
> 
> How far do you want to overclock the CPU?
> 
> no nothing extreme from my side...!!! why if I am go to extreme then 1000W for gtx880 sli won't be enough??
> 
> shilka&JackCY thx for info! ......................so corsair is overpriced......


1000 watts is enough even if you have volt mods, if you are not going to volt mod then its 750 watt you are looking at.


----------



## Perturabo

PSU gurus what do you think about this one PSUs?

1) Seasonic S12G-750 Gold 750W (SSR-750RT)
2) Seasonic X-750 80plus Gold 750W (SS-750KM3)
3) Corsair CX750M (CP-9020061-EU)
4) Seasonic Platinum-660 (SS-660XP2)


----------



## JackCY

It will run on 750W but I think 850W is better for SLI/CF, gives you a headroom for other things.
And no one yet knows what power consumption will the Maxwell have since they won't come out as 20nm or what was the plan but the same old 28nm as 700 seires did and R9s did.
Will likely be the same power consumption as so far, if they are worried AMD will step on them then probably even higher to get higher performance.
We might see in autumn but you are buying PSU now, plus you never know if you will switch to some other more power hungry GPUs or CPU or different PC.

I would grab a SF Leadex/EVGA 850W gold or 1000W platinum if I would run SLI/CF or wanted to later.

---
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Perturabo*
> 
> PSU gurus what do you think about this one PSUs?
> 
> 1) Seasonic S12G-750 Gold 750W (SSR-750RT)
> 2) Seasonic X-750 80plus Gold 750W (SS-750KM3)
> 3) Corsair CX750M (CP-9020061-EU)
> 4) Seasonic Platinum-660 (SS-660XP2)


From what I remember since I was buying and researching PSUs recently:
S12s are not modular are they?
The Corsair costs about half of what the Seasonics do. It's an entry level PSU.
S12G is about a "normal" PSU.
The rest of Seasonics are a little up.
No idea what is special about the X series, maybe hybrid fan and fully modular.

Not sure which one is newest.

Anyway, you can get SF Leadex/EVGA G2 750 and 850W cheaper often than the Seasonics. And it's a hybrid 140mm fan, fully modular PSU. Seasonic only uses 120mm fans.
The Leadex based PSU are slightly longer by an inch or so compared to other similar wattage models. 180mm long. Right now seems like the best value, performance for your money.
It's not that old platform. Seasonics tend to be aged a few years, good for getting user feedback, bad because the design albeit good is old and there are better parts every year.
I also like the longer cables on the EVGA and was worried with Seasonic G if the CPU cable will be long enough. Bad place to save cost, cable length.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Maxwell was supposed to be significantly higher energy efficient and higher IPC (might be wrong term for GPU) on a per-core basis. I'm not sure if we will see cards with the usual increase of cores like we usually do. There was a slide somewhere about what the change between Kepler and Maxwell was...
Either way, unless they do something really stupid, the next generation of cards will be a lot more energy efficient. I'm guessing by a power usage basis:

770 = 880
760 = 870 with OC
770 OC = 880Ti (we know it's coming)
760 = 870Ti (If)

My guess.

And I'm pretty sure it's safe to assume that if you are running a CPU OCed and two 780's on a EVGA SuperNova G2 750W, you will be able to run it with the same CPU Oc and two 880's.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Perturabo*
> 
> PSU gurus what do you think about this one PSUs?
> 
> 1) Seasonic S12G-750 Gold 750W (SSR-750RT)
> 2) Seasonic X-750 80plus Gold 750W (SS-750KM3)
> 3) Corsair CX750M (CP-9020061-EU)
> 4) Seasonic Platinum-660 (SS-660XP2)


What do you need to power?


----------



## Perturabo

*shilka*
4790k
msi z97 gaming 5
msi gtx 770
ssd + hdd (1-2)
x6 case coolers
corsair H105
external audio
external network card


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Perturabo*
> 
> *shilka*
> 4790k
> msi z97 gaming 5
> msi gtx 770
> ssd + hdd (1-2)
> x6 case coolers
> corsair H105
> external audio
> external network card


You dont need more then a 450 watts PSU for that system a 650 watts if you want another GTX 770, also be aware that you can get air coolers that are just as good as the H105 but are more quiet and cost less.
Last its not called case coolers its called case fans.


----------



## Perturabo

*shilka*
_You dont need more then a 450 watts PSU for that system a 650 watts if you want another GTX 770_
I take so that would be in the future, for example by changing the video card does not have to still change and the power supply. And also, in our local stores do not have good power supplies less power








As well as a very limited selection, mostly sell cheap low PSU

From the list that I gave no worthy candidates?

_also be aware that you can get air coolers that are just as good as the H105 but are more quiet and cost less._
I really like the Noctua NH-D14 (price and efficiency. Certainly looks not so hot but it is not important), but confuses the weight of 1.3 kilograms. I did not when there was such heavy cooler and I fear for the motherboard.

_Last its not called case coolers its called case fans._
my bad


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Perturabo*
> 
> *shilka*
> _You dont need more then a 450 watts PSU for that system a 650 watts if you want another GTX 770_
> I take so that would be in the future, for example by changing the video card does not have to still change and the power supply. And also, in our local stores do not have good power supplies less power
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As well as a very limited selection, mostly sell cheap low PSU
> 
> From the list that I gave no worthy candidates?
> 
> _also be aware that you can get air coolers that are just as good as the H105 but are more quiet and cost less._
> I really like the Noctua NH-D14 (price and efficiency. Certainly looks not so hot but it is not important), but confuses the weight of 1.3 kilograms. I did not when there was such heavy cooler and I fear for the motherboard.
> 
> _Last its not called case coolers its called case fans._
> my bad


If you do a decent or better job of mounting the D14 its not going to move and the motherboard wont take any damage not unless you have done a bad job of mounting it.
As for the power you dont need more then 550 watts if there is only going to be one video and that is enough even for a GTX 780 Ti or a 290x.


----------



## Perturabo

_As for the power you dont need more then 550 watts if there is only going to be one video and that is enough even for a GTX 780 Ti or a 290x._
Understood, but i have very little choice. And find a weaker power supply (less then 750W) is hard (there are none in stock in shops).
Of Corsair we only have CX series in local shops but I read in your article, that take less than CX750 bad idea.

I would love to buy and with a lower power (like 550, 650), but they are out of stock


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Perturabo*
> 
> _As for the power you dont need more then 550 watts if there is only going to be one video and that is enough even for a GTX 780 Ti or a 290x._
> Understood, but i have very little choice. And find a weaker power supply (less then 750W) is hard (there are none in stock in shops).
> Of Corsair we only have CX series in local shops but I read in your article, that take less than CX750 bad idea.
> 
> I would love to buy and with a lower power (like 550, 650), but they are out of stock


No Cooler Master V550S? / Seasonic G? / or XFX XTR? or even the Seasonic S12G? or Super Flower Golden Green / Golden King?.
Well if you cant find any 550 watts unit what about the Super Flower Leadex or EVGA SuperNova G2?
Dont bother with Corsair units too overpriced.

What do they have please list everything then it would be a lot easier to help you out.


----------



## Perturabo

Corsair VS550 (CP-9020050-EU)
Corsair VS650 (CP-9020051-EU)
Corsair CX750M (CP-9020061-EU)
Aerocool VP-650 650W (EN53747)
Aerocool Imperator 550W (EN50135)
Chieftec CTG-650C
Chieftec CTG-750C
Chieftec Nitro II 85+ BPS-750C2
Seasonic G-650 80 Plus Gold 650W (SSR-650RM)
Seasonic Platinum-660 (SS-660XP2)
Seasonic X-750 80plus Gold 750W (SS-750KM3)

Everything else more powerful or not available.

_No Cooler Master V550S? Super Flower Golden Green / Golden King?.EVGA SuperNova G2_
not available









_Seasonic G? Seasonic S12G?_
Seasonic G-650 80 Plus Gold 650W (SSR-650RM) this one?


----------



## shilka

Out of all those i would pick the Seasonic G unless the X or Platinum is cheaper.
The Corsair VS is pretty much junk so thats the worst ones by far (maybe besides the 2 Aerocool´s).


----------



## Perturabo

*shilka*
Almost same in price G cheaper on 20$ then platinum and X, *Platinum > X > G*

Thanks *shilka*


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Not enough people co-operate like this guys does. Thanks Perturabo. Usually it takes about 15 posts for them to list the information you did.


----------



## Perturabo

*shilka*
Why is it bad to have a power supply more power than my system consumes? In addition to higher prices and difficult choices UPS for it, are there any more pitfalls?


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Perturabo*
> 
> *shilka*
> Why is it bad to have a power supply more power than my system consumes? In addition to higher prices and difficult choices UPS for it, are there any more pitfalls?


They can cost more, unnecessarily spending money on something you don't need.
UPS can be for lower wattage, the wattage that your system will draw, not the wattage your PSU is rated for.
Look at PSU as a valve, the bigger the wattage the bigger the valve and more water, more energy can flow through it.

Excessively large PSUs will have lower efficiency at low power draws = idling, which is what computers tend to do a lot.
Hence a lower wattage PSU can be more efficient at low power draws than a higher wattage PSU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Perturabo*
> 
> Seasonic G-650 80 Plus Gold 650W (SSR-650RM)
> Seasonic Platinum-660 (SS-660XP2)
> Seasonic X-750 80plus Gold 750W (SS-750KM3)


Should all do a good job. I've had two of the Gs, bad experience with "coil whine" = buzz, but hey maybe you will have better luck or don't hear so good or are not as picky as me.
My other things against Seasonic are the 120mm fans, price and a little aged design, good but aged, and of course short cables.
Quote:


> _No Cooler Master V550S? Super Flower Golden Green / Golden King?.EVGA SuperNova G2_
> not available


Not even upon order?
I bought many things that had a lead time and were not stock asap, had to wait a week or even 3 weeks. Seems worth it to wait a little when you want to buy something that is not cheap, you will use it a lot and is a main component. Had to wait for the EVGA 850 G2 as well as distributors ran out of stock.
Quote:


> _Seasonic G? Seasonic S12G?_
> Seasonic G-650 80 Plus Gold 650W (SSR-650RM) this one?


Yes that's the G series.

*Calculator.*

Gives for my system:
Minimum PSU Wattage: 402W
Recommended PSU Wattage: 452W

Wanted a 550W, couldn't find one worthy. Settled on G series 650W as it was almost the same price as 550W and headroom doesn't hurt if I want to add drives or something later, OC, ... get a power hungry GPU, ...
It will also age and lose a bit of capacity it can handle.

Got 850W because I've RMAd two Seasonics and picked myself EVGA instead and was also suggested to pick a different PSU by the seller








It played well and it cost me the same as G series 650W. Although usually EVGA G2 750W costs about equal to Seasonic G series 650W, but they didn't sell that one.

Often plays out like this:
1 GPU: 550W PSU is enough, 650W if you want more headroom
2 GPUs: 750W is enough, 850W if you want more headroom
... pointless to use more GPUs


----------



## Adonis

I'm updating my sig rig with this:










What PSU should I get? My max budget is around $70 if possible cheaper. I will try to OC to 4.4.

Is this the best possible I can get for the money? http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005ILWY9G?ie=UTF8&at=&force-full-site=1&ref_=aw_bottom_links


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adonis*
> 
> I'm updating my sig rig with this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What PSU should I get? My max budget is around $70 if possible cheaper. I will try to OC to 4.4.
> 
> Is this the best possible I can get for the money? http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005ILWY9G?ie=UTF8&at=&force-full-site=1&ref_=aw_bottom_links


We need more info then that before we can help you, what video card is going in that system and how many?


----------



## Adonis

What my rig will be:
1x Sapphire Radeon R7 265
4 GB Kingston HyperX Genesis 1866MHz
Z97-G55
i5-4690K
Thermalright True Spirit 140 Power (trying to OC to 4.4)
Samsung 840 Series 120GB SATA III

I had stability issues with my corsair PSU and my core clock was always dropping for both my CPU and GPU with my current AMD rig. I'd like to avoid that this time around if possible.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1508003/arma-3-horrible-performance/50#post_22730935


----------



## shilka

A 450 watts PSU is enough for that system, unless you are going to have a bigger video card later?


----------



## Adonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> A 450 watts PSU is enough for that system, unless you are going to have a bigger video card later?


No, I won't be upgrading anything else for a while. What PSU would you recommend for my 50-70$ budget? I just want to make sure my core clocks won't drop like they do now with my 430 corsair.


----------



## TwoCables

It's very very unlikely that the CX430 is/was the culprit of the downclocking. Your power consumption is FAR too low. It will also remain too low to justify the purchase of a new one.


----------



## Adonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> It's very very unlikely that the CX430 is/was the culprit of the downclocking. Your power consumption is FAR too low. It will also remain too low to justify the purchase of a new one.


Hmm..

What could cause the GPU core clocks to drop like that? I only seen them drop when running a heaven 4 benchmark. During games nothing drops, but I do notice one or more CPU cores randomly dropping.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adonis*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> It's very very unlikely that the CX430 is/was the culprit of the downclocking. Your power consumption is FAR too low. It will also remain too low to justify the purchase of a new one.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm..
> 
> What could cause the GPU core clocks to drop like that? I only seen them drop when running a heaven 4 benchmark. During games nothing drops, but I do notice one or more CPU cores randomly dropping.
Click to expand...

I personally don't know (nor would I, actually). But, with how low your power consumption is, it can't be the PSU. I'd be extremely surprised if it is.

This reminds me though of the fact that my video card's core clocks will behave like that when running an artifact scanner. I haven't tried Heaven, but maybe I should download it and see. I dunno. Still, your power consumption is too low to make the PSU be a possible culprit.

I have never watched my CPU usage, so I wouldn't know about that. I just don't worry about these things because to me, as long as I'm getting satisfactory performance and it never gives me distracting poor performance, I'm happy. I'm the kind of person who, like for example, when setting or adjusting the thermostat in the house, I will ignore what the current temperature reading is and I will just go by how it feels in the house. Or, when adjusting sound volume, I will ignore the number it's at and go by how it sounds. So it's the same with my computer: I don't look at those things like CPU usage and whatnot because all that matters to me is the real-world performance. If it's giving me the performance that I expect, then nothing else matters. So, I'm trying to say that all I can really say is that your PSU is overkill for your system and shouldn't be a possible culprit unless there's actually something wrong with it.


----------



## afokke

in what world would the EVGA 1200 P2 be worth the $50 premium over the 1300 G2? ($250 vs. $200) then again it is still substantially less than the $330 Corsair AX1200i...


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afokke*
> 
> in what world would the EVGA 1200 P2 be worth the $50 premium over the 1300 G2? ($250 vs. $200) then again it is still substantially less than the $330 Corsair AX1200i...


That's because Corsair's PSUs are overpriced.

PSUs like the P2 are really only worth it if you need the absolute best quality, such as doing very extreme competitive overclocking and benchmarking.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afokke*
> 
> in what world would the EVGA 1200 P2 be worth the $50 premium over the 1300 G2? ($250 vs. $200) then again it is still substantially less than the $330 Corsair AX1200i...


G2 gives you the best bang for buck hands down, look at the threads under my sig.


----------



## SmOgER

Guys, is there anything on the net analyzing the real world importance of low ripple? Like let's say 60mV vs 20mV on the 12V rail? It would be interesting to know what kind of impact it has on overclocking stability and such, cause otherwise it's pretty much just the numbers since both are well within the specs. Don't get me wrong, good PSUs are certainly worth the money, but it's good to know what you are paying your money for.


----------



## afokke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> G2 gives you the best bang for buck hands down, look at the threads under my sig.


thanks, I'll go with the G2 to feed three R9 290's.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Guys, is there anything on the net analyzing the real world importance of low ripple? Like let's say 60mV vs 20mV on the 12V rail? It would be interesting to know what kind of impact it has on overclocking stability and such, cause otherwise it's pretty much just the numbers since both are well within the specs. Don't get me wrong, good PSUs are certainly worth the money, but it's good to know what you are paying your money for.


It's obvious: the more stable the power is that the computer is receiving, the easier it is to have a stable system. When overclocking, the importance of having stable and accurate power (low ripple and tight voltage regulation, respectively) goes WAY up. The last thing you need is to spend a ton of money on the best parts and then skimp on the PSU because a cheap low-quality PSU would only be able to provide very unstable and inaccurate power (high ripple and loose voltage regulation).

When NOT overclocking but still doing heavy gaming, the importance is still fairly high. If all you have is an office PC that won't be doing anything more demanding than occasionally opening Microsoft Word and Excel, then staying within ATX specs is almost all that's important. Almost. I mean, you still don't want to use some super low-quality PSU like a Diablotek or some no-name PSU just to save some money. That would obviously be a bad idea.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> It's obvious: the more stable the power is that the computer is receiving, the easier it is to have a stable system. When overclocking, the importance of having stable and accurate power (low ripple and tight voltage regulation, respectively) goes WAY up. The last thing you need is to spend a ton of money on the best parts and then skimp on the PSU because a cheap low-quality PSU would only be able to provide very unstable and inaccurate power (high ripple and loose voltage regulation).
> 
> When NOT overclocking but still doing heavy gaming, the importance is still fairly high. If all you have is an office PC that won't be doing anything more demanding than occasionally opening Microsoft Word and Excel, then staying within ATX specs is almost all that's important. Almost. I mean, you still don't want to use some super low-quality PSU like a Diablotek or some no-name PSU just to save some money. That would obviously be a bad idea.


Really wish someone like you was on this http://www.hardwareonline.dk/forum_list.aspx?fid=0
Having a really hard time because its just as bad as Tom´s hardware if not worse, i tried talking to someone about ripple and even after a flood of data and threads on ripple he just said it does not matter it has nothing to do with how good a PSU is and i am stupid and needs to shut up and go away.

Was talking to him about the Corsair RM so let me use Google translate and then everyone can have a laugh

*That's because Shilka think ripple suppression and voltage regulation in the sense is all that matter, but it is not, the components have their own power design, you only get that with corsair. he spams the forum. RM is a low-noise hybrid series.*

I just had to laugh becasue i have zero idea what he is saying and its so far out its funny, anyone that understand that nonsense? becasue i sure dont.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> It's obvious: the more stable the power is that the computer is receiving, the easier it is to have a stable system. When overclocking, the importance of having stable and accurate power (low ripple and tight voltage regulation, respectively) goes WAY up. The last thing you need is to spend a ton of money on the best parts and then skimp on the PSU because a cheap low-quality PSU would only be able to provide very unstable and inaccurate power (high ripple and loose voltage regulation).
> 
> When NOT overclocking but still doing heavy gaming, the importance is still fairly high. If all you have is an office PC that won't be doing anything more demanding than occasionally opening Microsoft Word and Excel, then staying within ATX specs is almost all that's important. Almost. I mean, you still don't want to use some super low-quality PSU like a Diablotek or some no-name PSU just to save some money. That would obviously be a bad idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Really wish someone like you was on this http://www.hardwareonline.dk/forum_list.aspx?fid=0
> Having a really hard time because its just as bad as Tom´s hardware if not worse, i tried talking to someone about ripple and even after a flood of data and threads on ripple he just said it does not matter it has nothing to do with how good a PSU is and i am stupid and needs to shut up and go away.
Click to expand...

Some people need to be left alone so that they can learn the hard way. lol  If they ever DO learn the hard way, then there's a chance that you'll see them again complaining about problems due to not listening to you in the first place. At that time, you might have a chance of being taken seriously. Still, some people are just impossible to teach.

Also, there's a very good reason why I'm only on Overclock.net. I can't stand other places, and I think you're seeing why. I tried to be on SevenForums for a while because I noticed a severe lack of PSU expertise (pretty much no one knows anything about PSUs), but I was met with nothing but frustration. No one wanted to listen, and so I quit. Well, I was banned for reasons that are unrelated, but I had already decided to quit anyway. That place drove me nuts. Overclock.net doesn't, and so yeah. There's no way I'd join another forum unless it was like JonnyGURU's power supplies. Except, I'd probably be the least-knowledgeable person there. lol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Was talking to him about the Corsair RM so let me use Google translate and then everyone can have a laugh
> *That's because Shilka think ripple suppression and voltage regulation in the sense is all that matter, but it is not, the components have their own power design, you only get that with corsair. he spams the forum. RM is a low-noise hybrid series.*
> 
> I just had to laugh becasue i have zero idea what he is saying and its so far out its funny.


It looks to me like he's just going by what Corsair says about the PSU. Have a look at any of the product pages, like the RM1000 as a random example:

http://www.corsair.com/en-us/rm-series-rm1000-80-plus-gold-certified-power-supply

Compare what he's saying with what Corsair's product page says. Can you see where he's getting his education from? LOL This is how most people are though! I mean, they will believe everything that they find on product pages like this and they will ignore anything that anyone tells them if it contradicts what they see on the product page! Even if you show them a professional review and spell it out in clear detail, some of these people will say, "Oh, so are you telling me that Corsair doesn't know anything about their power supplies?" SIGH. Facepalm. So, I recommend just giving up on those people. Let them drown in their own ignorance.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Some people need to be left alone so that they can learn the hard way. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they ever DO learn the hard way, then there's a chance that you'll see them again complaining about problems due to not listening to you in the first place. At that time, you might have a chance of being taken seriously. Still, some people are just impossible to teach.
> 
> Also, there's a very good reason why I'm only on Overclock.net. I can't stand other places, and I think you're seeing why. I tried to be on SevenForums for a while because I noticed a severe lack of PSU expertise (pretty much no one knows anything about PSUs), but I was met with nothing but frustration. No one wanted to listen, and so I quit. Well, I was banned for reasons that are unrelated, but I had already decided to quit anyway. That place drove me nuts. Overclock.net doesn't, and so yeah. There's no way I'd join another forum unless it was like JonnyGURU's power supplies. Except, I'd probably be the least-knowledgeable person there. lol
> 
> It looks to me like he's just going by what Corsair says about the PSU. Have a look at any of the product pages, like the RM1000 as a random example:
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/en-us/rm-series-rm1000-80-plus-gold-certified-power-supply
> 
> Compare what he's saying with what Corsair's product page says. Can you see where he's getting his education from? LOL This is how most people are though! I mean, they will believe everything that they find on product pages like this and they will ignore anything that anyone tells them if it contradicts what they see on the product page! Even if you show them a professional review and spell it out in clear detail, some of these people will say, "Oh, so are you telling me that Corsair doesn't know anything about their power supplies?" SIGH. Facepalm. So, I recommend just giving up on those people. Let them drown in their own ignorance.


I dont care about anyone like him but i do tend to be annoyed when he goes about throwing insult after insult a me and telling everyone not to listen to anything i say and how stupid i am, dont really have to try and make him looking like an idiot he does a very well job at that all by himself.


----------



## TwoCables

Anyone who does stuff like that won't be able to get anyone to listen to them anyway. Think about it: when was the last time you were being helped by someone, and someone else came along insulting that person who was helping you and also told you not to listen to them? If that has never happened, then would you listen to a jerk like that? I know I wouldn't! I would just take my conversation to PMs with the person who was trying to help me so that we could continue undisturbed.

So, as long as you remain professional and friendly and respectful, you will have a MUCH easier time getting people to listen to you over someone who comes along throwing insults. It's significantly easier to teach someone if you are respectful and friendly vs. being forceful and rude.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Hey guys quick question. Is it safe to run a PSU without it's metal casing?
I mean i would still have it grounded metal to the case, but the PSU's wont fit in my case at their standard size and wattage I need.
I was thinking I could just take the casing off and mount the board to the riser feet inside my case, and then have just the front plate still attached and attach that to the case.

Is there any danger running a PSU like that? I mean there'd be a few electrical parts somewhat near by.


----------



## PsyM4n

The primary side of a PSU is a death trap if there is no casing. What you plan to do will "work", but it'll be just a matter of time until someone (you or whoever toys with the particular PSU) dies by accident.

Just don't do it. The primary concern is safety, the rest are trivial compared to that.


----------



## TwoCables

Yeah, if you need a smaller PSU, then look at Silverstone's PSUs.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Yeah, if you need a smaller PSU, then look at Silverstone's PSUs.


Ok so

the PSU I wanted is http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371033&cm_re=antec_380-_-17-371-033-_-Product

It's 5.9inches wide.

I need a PSU at 350~430 Watt range that's slimmer in width then 5.7 inches.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817182207
Something this size would be great, but this is only 300 watt. I need at least 350 watts.

Edit: What about this one?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151114

Apparently the formfactor size is called TFX


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Yeah, if you need a smaller PSU, then look at Silverstone's PSUs.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so
> 
> the PSU I wanted is http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371033&cm_re=antec_380-_-17-371-033-_-Product
> 
> It's 5.9inches wide.
> 
> I need a PSU at 350~430 Watt range that's slimmer in width then 5.7 inches.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817182207
> Something this size would be great, but this is only 300 watt. I need at least 350 watts.
> 
> Edit: What about this one?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151114
> 
> Apparently the formfactor size is called TFX
Click to expand...

Oh. I don't know TFX PSUs. Actually, I didn't know about "TFX" until just this very second. I'm just an ATX PSU guy.


----------



## PsyM4n

How about this? -> http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=524&area=en

There are also weaker versions


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsyM4n*
> 
> How about this? -> http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=524&area=en
> 
> There are also weaker versions


That's SFX. He needs TFX.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsyM4n*
> 
> How about this? -> http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=524&area=en
> 
> There are also weaker versions


Oh these are pretty nice.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> That's SFX. He needs TFX.


She*

and I need something with a width of 5.7inches or less within 350~430Watt. (and something that's better than average, something i can trust with a 550$ GPU, 4TB HDD+120GB SSD that will have critical information on it.)
Guess I might just have to suck it up and get a 450, and not worry.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817342054&cm_re=SFX-_-17-342-054-_-Product
This would be great, but I bet it's a piece junk.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsyM4n*
> 
> How about this? -> http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=524&area=en
> 
> There are also weaker versions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh these are pretty nice.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> That's SFX. He needs TFX.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She*
> 
> and I need something with a width of 5.7inches or less within 350~430Watt. (and something that's better than average, something i can trust with a 550$ GPU, 4TB HDD+120GB SSD that will have critical information on it.)
> Guess I might just have to suck it up and get a 450, and not worry.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817342054&cm_re=SFX-_-17-342-054-_-Product
> This would be great, but I bet it's a piece junk.
Click to expand...

I may not know anything about the SeaSonic TFX PSU that you looked at there, but I bet that it's significantly better than this one.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsyM4n*
> 
> How about this? -> http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=524&area=en
> 
> There are also weaker versions


First time I see manufacturer declaring PSU's ripple, let alone admitting it can be as high as 120mV..









SeaSonic SS-350TGM mentioned before is probably a better option.
http://www.hardocp.com/article/2012/04/04/seasonic_ss350tgm_power_supply_review/1#.U_sqA_mSz4Y


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> First time I see manufacturer declaring PSU's ripple, let alone admitting it can be as high as 120mV..


Anything with more then 80-90mv is rubbish.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsyM4n*
> 
> How about this? -> http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=524&area=en
> 
> There are also weaker versions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time I see manufacturer declaring PSU's ripple, let alone admitting it can be as high as 120mV..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SeaSonic SS-350TGM mentioned before is probably a better option.
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2012/04/04/seasonic_ss350tgm_power_supply_review/1#.U_sqA_mSz4Y
Click to expand...

Lots of them declare their ripple, but most of them don't use the word "ripple".


----------



## muhd86

i find it very strange that there i sno mention of evga 1500watt supernova psu .

why is that ---is the psu bad that its not being mentioned in this thread or what .


----------



## SmOgER

Another be slightly more powerful SFX PSU would be _Be Quiet! SFX Power 2 400W_, but I can't find much info about it other than official specs.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> i find it very strange that there i sno mention of evga 1500watt supernova psu .
> 
> why is that ---is the psu bad that its not being mentioned in this thread or what .


It was discontinued a while ago.

Also guys, I apologise for not being very active at the moment. Too much going on and I'm going away for 2 weeks on Wednesday, so I'm preparing for that at the moment.


----------



## TwoCables

I feel that I need to apologize for my lack of activity as well. I'm moving to a new home on Friday, and so I am pretty much in high gear getting ready. Every day is a new project. heh Sometimes I don't even know what I'm going to be doing until I'm doing it. lol


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> i find it very strange that there i sno mention of evga 1500watt supernova psu .
> 
> why is that ---is the psu bad that its not being mentioned in this thread or what .


Its not bad but its not very good either and its discontinued.


----------



## twerk

HX750i review is up at JonnyGURU. Bravo Corsair.

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=392


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> HX750i review is up at JonnyGURU. Bravo Corsair.
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=392


Not impressed


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Seems pretty solid, but as he said:
Quote:


> $169.99 is the going rate at Newegg right now. For ten dollars more, you can get a Thermaltake DPS 750W, which is Gold level efficient. For twenty more, you can get the AX760i. *For the same money, there's a Seasonic.*


----------



## TwoCables

I'd rather give my money to SeaSonic any day.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Seems pretty solid, but as he said:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> $169.99 is the going rate at Newegg right now. For ten dollars more, you can get a Thermaltake DPS 750W, which is Gold level efficient. For twenty more, you can get the AX760i. *For the same money, there's a Seasonic.*
Click to expand...

Is this a problem? Performance and build quality and so on are pretty much like the current Seasonic Platinum 760W (XP^2). The Seasonic is less deep, and it has the San Ace fan and very slightly better voltage regulation. The Corsair HXi has two more PCIe connectors (and a couple more molex and SATA connectors), the FDB fan, and the Corsair Link monitoring stuff. The low-load accuracy for the measurements is off, but overall power / efficiency / 12V current are all pretty accurate. I mean, lots of people wonder how close their full load is to capacity, and this would tell you that within a very workable margin. Given Seasonic's history and Corsair's in-house testing, it could be that fewer of the HXi get bothersome coil whine. We'll see.

It's priced similarly to power supplies of that performance, build quality, and efficiency already on launch. It just doesn't break any new ground or practically offer much over those 80 plus gold units.

Customer service, availability, and price are going to vary by region but I don't think those would be strikes against it.


----------



## mDZ

So I just purchased a new rig and am currently using my old Power Supply. However, this is the first time I'm actually paying attention to how clean it looks on the inside. I've ordered a white NZXT Phantom 410 case as well as a bunch of Teal LED lighting for a white/teal theme and I really want my power supply cable sleeving to be white. I'm having a hard time figuring out the best way to do this. Ideally, the power supply would also be white but the cable is more important to me.

Should I order, say, a Corsair PSU and then just shell out 90$ on NCIX (I'm from Canada) for their sleeving kit? Or are there any quality white PSU's that also come with white sleeving?

Doing it myself is out of the question - I'm nowhere near confident enough to mess around with this type of wiring and don't want to try for my first time on my brand new PC. I don't want to spend a fortune and of course the PSU would have to be fully modular.. anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> i find it very strange that there i sno mention of evga 1500watt supernova psu .
> 
> why is that ---is the psu bad that its not being mentioned in this thread or what .


If I remember it sucked and was replaced with something better now. Was too expensive for what it could do.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> HX750i review is up at JonnyGURU. Bravo Corsair.
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=392


Well done, another overpriced PSU








+50% price compared to a Gold PSU.

The casing better be platinum coated.

I like the shape and fan guard on these Corsairs, but that's about it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mDZ*
> 
> So I just purchased a new rig and am currently using my old Power Supply. However, this is the first time I'm actually paying attention to how clean it looks on the inside. I've ordered a white NZXT Phantom 410 case as well as a bunch of Teal LED lighting for a white/teal theme and I really want my power supply cable sleeving to be white. I'm having a hard time figuring out the best way to do this. Ideally, the power supply would also be white but the cable is more important to me.
> 
> Should I order, say, a Corsair PSU and then just shell out 90$ on NCIX (I'm from Canada) for their sleeving kit? Or are there any quality white PSU's that also come with white sleeving?
> 
> Doing it myself is out of the question - I'm nowhere near confident enough to mess around with this type of wiring and don't want to try for my first time on my brand new PC. I don't want to spend a fortune and of course the PSU would have to be fully modular.. anyone have any suggestions?


Super Flower makes some of the Leadexes white, either as option for the Gold versions and/or the Platinum versions are white, anyway they do exist in shops. No idea what cable sleeve color they have.

*They are black sleeved.*
*Specs.*

If you are picky about sleeve color, then it's mostly custom = either buy from a special shop for a lot of $ or make yourself. Unless the PSU maker sells different colors of their cable sets.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mDZ*
> 
> So I just purchased a new rig and am currently using my old Power Supply. However, this is the first time I'm actually paying attention to how clean it looks on the inside. I've ordered a white NZXT Phantom 410 case as well as a bunch of Teal LED lighting for a white/teal theme and I really want my power supply cable sleeving to be white. I'm having a hard time figuring out the best way to do this. Ideally, the power supply would also be white but the cable is more important to me.
> 
> Should I order, say, a Corsair PSU and then just shell out 90$ on NCIX (I'm from Canada) for their sleeving kit? Or are there any quality white PSU's that also come with white sleeving?
> 
> Doing it myself is out of the question - I'm nowhere near confident enough to mess around with this type of wiring and don't want to try for my first time on my brand new PC. I don't want to spend a fortune and of course the PSU would have to be fully modular.. anyone have any suggestions?


I'm probably not the guy whose opinion you want because I don't care much about the aesthetics of a build-and much more especially about the inside's-but I'd suggest the path of lazy / cheaper: white sleeved cable extensions. BitFenix has something in white (grayish?), and I'm sure others do too. Actually, depending on the number of cables you need, it might not be _that_ much cheaper. You can't even really see the PSU area through the window / side panel venting in the Phantom 410. And even if you could, you could always rig a shroud over that area.

Leadex cables are black, btw, as are those of most white PSUs.


----------



## mDZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> I'm probably not the guy whose opinion you want because I don't care much about the aesthetics of a build-and much more especially about the inside's-but I'd suggest the path of lazy / cheaper: white sleeved cable extensions. BitFenix has something in white (grayish?), and I'm sure others do too. Actually, depending on the number of cables you need, it might not be _that_ much cheaper. You can't even really see the PSU area through the window / side panel venting in the Phantom 410. And even if you could, you could always rig a shroud over that area.
> 
> Leadex cables are black, btw, as are those of most white PSUs.


That's a good point - I haven't even received my order yet so if the PSU is hardly even visible I guess I could care less about it haha. I never thought about the extensions - might end up being able to save some money depending how many I need. I'll do the math once everythings plugged in and figure it out.

The extensions don't have to be specifically compatible to certain PSU's, right? I know you can't plug in certain companies cables into other companies modular PSU's, but does it matter with extensions?


----------



## mDZ

And actually, the Bitfenix green is almost exactly the same color as the LED lighting I ordered. I think I found my solution!

edit:

I think YOU found my solution***


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Not impressed


It's nothing exciting, but it is does best the competition in my opinion.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Seems pretty solid, but as he said:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I'd rather give my money to SeaSonic any day.


I would take the HXi over a Seasonic Platinum. Performance and build quality is near identical but the Corsair is quieter and has extra functionality for the same price.

HXi has 2 extra PCI connectors.

FDB fan vs DBB on the Seasonic.

Fan spins up to 2000rpm under full load on the Seasonic vs 1080rpm on the Corsair.

Corsair link, which does have a couple of useful features. Although voltage and power draw monitoring isn't perfect.

Seasonic units are renowned for coil whine issues, especially the XP2 series.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Is this a problem? Performance and build quality and so on are pretty much like the current Seasonic Platinum 760W (XP^2). The Seasonic is less deep, and it has the San Ace fan and very slightly better voltage regulation. The Corsair HXi has two more PCIe connectors (and a couple more molex and SATA connectors), the FDB fan, and the Corsair Link monitoring stuff. The low-load accuracy for the measurements is off, but overall power / efficiency / 12V current are all pretty accurate. I mean, lots of people wonder how close their full load is to capacity, and this would tell you that within a very workable margin. Given Seasonic's history and Corsair's in-house testing, it could be that fewer of the HXi get bothersome coil whine. We'll see.
> 
> It's priced similarly to power supplies of that performance, build quality, and efficiency already on launch. It just doesn't break any new ground or practically offer much over those 80 plus gold units.
> 
> Customer service, availability, and price are going to vary by region but I don't think those would be strikes against it.


Agreed.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Well done, another overpriced PSU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +50% price compared to a Gold PSU.
> 
> The casing better be platinum coated.


Overpriced for what you get? Probably, if you don't live somewhere where the extra efficiency would save you money. Overpriced compared to the competition? Absolutely not.

Looking at current Newegg prices:

Corsair AX860 - $159.99

Seasonic Platinum 760W - $159.99

Corsair HX750i - $169.99 (bear in mind price will most likely drop, this is release price)

Corsair AX760i - $179.99

If you live in the US or somewhere where electricity isn't particularly expensive then obviously the best option would be to get a gold rated unit such as the EVGA SuperNOVA G2 750W for $45-$55 less. However if that extra efficiency is beneficial then the HXi is a great option. If EVGA released a 750W P2, then that would shake things up.

It's fashionable to hate on Corsair these days, but it's not justified in this case.


----------



## JackCY

I often look at bang for buck and there Corsair fails to deliver, again. Good PSU but too steep price. One is unlikely to save the extra paid for platinum compared to a gold unit. 2% difference? Doesn't look to me to be able to save at least $25 a year to make it even with a Gold unit after 2 years. Or is it possible with prices in US or EU?

Nice to see development but the prices are not yet there for more people to buy them.
Plus I highly doubt the components used are that much more expensive compared to those used in Gold units.


----------



## SortOfGrim

So about this coil whine issue, did they forget something? Or is it just due to poor quality build of some component? And can you fix it yourself (easily) or should you just rma?


----------



## JR88

Faulty or more dampening needed maybe? etc, oscillation/resonance is inevitable, Hot glue/wax will be your friend xD


----------



## JackCY

I had two Seasonics G-650 with coil whine. Returned both, both had coil whine and one had high pitched standby noise.

Without loosing a warranty it's not fixable. Some can be prevented by gluing the cores of the coils or using coils that are in a casing that is filled with "glue". It can be that the coil core is resonating if it's not fixed. Unfortunately the winding can whine too. Even when it's fixed, I think most MB and GPU coils are fixed in a casing but they can whine too.
It's what coils tend to do when overloaded, heavy loaded or designed in a weird way that makes them resonate at certain normal use of your device.

Seasonic doesn't fix the coils so they tend to whine.

SF Leadex, most coils have a piece of "PCB" across the core and are glued at least a little. But that insert in the core coil helps a lot I think.

On an old PSU sure glue all the coils with some silicone or hot glue or something.
On a new PSU, I return them and some other people do too depending on how unpleasant the whine is.
What good is a PSU with perfect power delivery when it makes so much noise a HDD cannot beat it nor fans at full speed. That's just wrong.

My EVGA 850 G2 makes no crazy noises, whines or high pitched noise, it's not 100% silent but it's not worse than my very old 350W ATX PSU.
I don't know what was wrong with my Seasonic Gs but they really made tons of noise on idle and especially under load, it was unbearable and loud. Can't think of any other PC or PSU that would make so much coil whine. I bet I wrote to Seasonic too but got no reply yet.


----------



## JR88

maybe so voiding warranty but you could feasibly do it yourself. the variable current, oscillation/ magnetic field hence that resonance/vibration/interference being audibly recognizable.


----------



## SmOgER

In some cases I believe the coil whine has something to do with particular system it's being use in...
I have somewhat anecdotal experience with it. At first I had an Asrock LGA775 mobo and cheap OEM codegen PSU (got that prebuild). At first the coil whine was hardly audible, but then it developed more and more. What I did was replaced the PSU with barely decent if not crappy Energon EPS-750W (didn't know much about this stuff back then), the whine was STILL there. Then I replaced the mobo with P5QC and several times upgraded VGAs, guess what.. That freakin noise was still alive... After some examination this time I could pinpoint the source of noise being clearly PSU. so I got an Aerocool E80-600W PSU (entry, but somewhat decent, or so I thought...). _That bloody thing had that squeal just as well!!_ So I returned it without much hesitation. Finally now that I have Chieftec CTG-650C, the whine is finally gone, _almost_... During stress testing with prime95 (blend small fft passes) my _mobo_ still emits some coil whine, but thankfully it doesn't happen in real world scenarios anymore... Unbelievable how it sounds, 3 PSUs and 2 MBs in a row had some sort of coil whine.

Oh and that Aerocool PSU, they tested it in a repair shop with me standing in front and it was virtually silent in another system... Maybe it could have something to do with some PC cases creating resonance with certain PSUs?


----------



## jaydude

I am posting this here from my nexus 7 as I cannot seem to make a new thread.

My antec high current pro platinum 850 just came in and I am sitting here with my poor rig in pieces trying to figure out what cables go where, there are basically no instructions and searching google came up with nothing.

So a little help would be wonderful haha, first off, the 24 pin motherboard connector... One end has 20 pin with a 8 pin attached...? That's my first question the second is, can you help with the rest? Haha I am so lost, and I am pretty good with PC's but this just has me stumped. ?


----------



## JR88

The motherboard connector should should be the standard ATX 20+4 pin, then you have your 4 pin/molex's, then your sata connectors for hardrive/ disks etc, then your 6 pin PCI-E for GPU, some gpu's its 8 pin/6+2 PCI-E etc, 4+4 CPU connector


----------



## jaydude

Do I need to plug the 8 pin into the PSU? the 24 pin side is plugged into the motherboard and the 20 pin is plugged into the PSU but there is not space for the 8 pin other then the 12v rails, do I even need that 8 pin bit?, also with the CPU 8 pin I gather I just plug it into 12v rail plug?


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Spoiler: Motherboard 20&4 pin









Spoiler: PCIe 6&2 pin






There are also 8 pin PCIe. I'll grab a pic of that in a second


Spoiler: Here you go - 8 pin PCIe









Spoiler: CPU 8 pin






This is the CPU 8 pin plug. Sometimes they can separate into 4+4, sometimes it is just one 8-pin
EDIT1: Cannot use the plus sign in spoilers.

EDIT2: Added 8pin PCIe and this:


Spoiler: That's odd...




The PSU looks like it only has a 20 pin plug by the look of it. I'll check for guides on line after I finish this.


----------



## jaydude

OK so I plugged everything and...... Nothing, the fan spin up only just, my motherboard light comes on, I hear a click and nothing, everything goes dead....oh god help me?


----------



## AcEsSalvation

I'm guessing you haven't plugged the CPU power in. I have no idea how you are supposed to do that. They have no manual for the unit on their site, and their support page is completely broken.
Update:
Quote:


> 28(20+8)-pin MBU socket - World's first socket for possible future MBU connectors


So... are you supposed to use one of the 12v rails for that...?
I feel so bad about not being able to find any info for you.


----------



## jaydude

I have the CPU pin plugged in, would it hurt to plug that 8 pin into the 12v? I really don't want a dead PC


----------



## jaydude

From what I can gather, the 8 pin on the 20 pin is supposed to go in the 12v, but I am still not sure and I don't want to risk that until I am certain that's where it goes.... This is gonna give me nightmare's


----------



## jaydude

Ok so I figured I would look for an Image of my psu already plugged in, Google has shown me the path and rewarded me with its vast knowledge haha









Yes that extra 8 pin on the 20 pin goes into a 12v socket. My rig is now purring like a kitten "pun intended"









Thanks anyway, always good to make sure just in case







+rep


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I'd rather give my money to SeaSonic any day.
> 
> 
> 
> I would take the HXi over a Seasonic Platinum. Performance and build quality is near identical but the Corsair is quieter and has extra functionality for the same price.
> 
> HXi has 2 extra PCI connectors.
> 
> FDB fan vs DBB on the Seasonic.
> 
> Fan spins up to 2000rpm under full load on the Seasonic vs 1080rpm on the Corsair.
> 
> Corsair link, which does have a couple of useful features. Although voltage and power draw monitoring isn't perfect.
> 
> Seasonic units are renowned for coil whine issues, especially the XP2 series.
Click to expand...

Not to be rude, but I don't really care how good any Corsair PSU is. I simply have no interest in giving them any of my money.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> In some cases I believe the coil whine has something to do with particular system it's being use in...
> I have somewhat anecdotal experience with it. At first I had an Asrock LGA775 mobo and cheap OEM codegen PSU (got that prebuild). At first the coil whine was hardly audible, but then it developed more and more. What I did was replaced the PSU with barely decent if not crappy Energon EPS-750W (didn't know much about this stuff back then), the whine was STILL there. Then I replaced the mobo with P5QC and several times upgraded VGAs, guess what.. That freakin noise was still alive... After some examination this time I could pinpoint the source of noise being clearly PSU. so I got an Aerocool E80-600W PSU (entry, but somewhat decent, or so I thought...). _That bloody thing had that squeal just as well!!_ So I returned it without much hesitation. Finally now that I have Chieftec CTG-650C, the whine is finally gone, _almost_... During stress testing with prime95 (blend small fft passes) my _mobo_ still emits some coil whine, but thankfully it doesn't happen in real world scenarios anymore... Unbelievable how it sounds, 3 PSUs and 2 MBs in a row had some sort of coil whine.
> 
> Oh and that Aerocool PSU, they tested it in a repair shop with me standing in front and it was virtually silent in another system... Maybe it could have something to do with some PC cases creating resonance with certain PSUs?


Depends what you had if it was truly a PSU coil whine or some other part of your computer.
Yes a PSU can whine with one mobo/setup and not with other but it's more rare.

No a case won't make PSU whine.
I had all my PSUs in a motherboard box on my table, ghetto style.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaydude025*
> 
> My antec high current pro platinum 850 just came in and I am sitting here with my poor rig in pieces trying to figure out what cables go where, there are basically no instructions and searching google came up with nothing.
> 
> So a little help would be wonderful haha, first off, the 24 pin motherboard connector... One end has 20 pin with a 8 pin attached...? That's my first question the second is, can you help with the rest? Haha I am so lost, and I am pretty good with PC's but this just has me stumped. ?


Plug everything that fits, only leave the 2pin on 8pin PCIe connector if your GPU has only 6pin plug.
Every decent maker makes sure connectors plug only into the correct sockets. Although looking at this unit, it's a true mess.

Pics are in reviews or google images.




And Antec was so great not to include a user manual even with the shipped unit








I wonder how they pass in Europe to sell this if they do.

*faint* that PSU is ridiculously expensive here. One could buy two EVGA 750W G2s instead. Or other platinum 1000W units for less.


----------



## jaydude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Depends what you had if it was truly a PSU coil whine or some other part of your computer.
> Yes a PSU can whine with one mobo/setup and not with other but it's more rare.
> 
> No a case won't make PSU whine.
> I had all my PSUs in a motherboard box on my table, ghetto style.
> Plug everything that fits, only leave the 2pin on 8pin PCIe connector if your GPU has only 6pin plug.
> Every decent maker makes sure connectors plug only into the correct sockets. Although looking at this unit, it's a true mess.
> 
> Pics are in reviews or google images.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Antec was so great not to include a user manual even with the shipped unit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how they pass in Europe to sell this if they do.
> 
> *faint* that PSU is ridiculously expensive here. One could buy two EVGA 750W G2s instead.


I got it working









To be honest I paid $290 for it hahahahaha

I was serious when I said money was not a issue, I wanted the best.









Next up is a 290 or 290x..... we will see what Nvidia has to offer first









Edit: Hardware in Australia is very expensive I have found, I would order online but the prices are really not worth the waiting time to me, I would rather pay the extra to have now haha


----------



## TwoCables

Just because the price is higher, it doesn't mean that it's better. I don't know how the 850W HCP Platinum compares to the G2, but I would bet that you seriously wasted your money even though money isn't an issue (I wish I could say the same about me). I mean, the G2 is a very high-end PSU.

*Edit:* I just took a quick look at the JG reviews for both, and the G2 scored 9.9 while the HCP Platinum only scored 9.3:

HCP Platinum scoring page: http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story6&reid=352

G2 scoring page: http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story6&reid=377

So yeah, again, the price should never be used as a way to judge the quality of a PSU. The same goes for the 80+ Certification:

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2011/10/04/80_plus_irrelevant_to_you_when_buying_psu


----------



## jaydude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Just because the price is higher, it doesn't mean that it's better. I don't know how the 850W HCP Platinum compares to the G2, but I would bet that you seriously wasted your money even though money isn't an issue (I wish I could say the same about me). I mean, the G2 is a very high-end PSU.
> 
> *Edit:* I just took a quick look at the JG reviews for both, and the G2 scored 9.9 while the HCP Platinum only scored 9.3:
> 
> HCP Platinum scoring page: http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story6&reid=352
> 
> G2 scoring page: http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story6&reid=377
> 
> So yeah, again, the price should never be used as a way to judge the quality of a PSU. The same goes for the 80+ Certification:
> 
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2011/10/04/80_plus_irrelevant_to_you_when_buying_psu


I want something that is going to last me a loooooong time. Delta is the way to go









Edit: Arguably I could have got something a tiny bit better had I got something 1000w+ But I dont even need 850w right now and the there is no antec hcp platinum 650 or 750w that I no of "if there are they are not sold here" So I figured the 850 hcp platinum was my best bet, Otherwise my only other decent option was the Coolermaster V 850.

Edit2: I should mention it was Shilka's suggestion I get the Antec if I wanted quality haha









EditAgain: Also the Antec would have gotten a 10/10 had it been a little cheaper and come with a manual the actually explains how to install the damned thing, I had a hell of a time trying to figure out what cables go where as nothing is clear haha, Build quality is topper then top notch tho hehe. Yes I have an OCD


----------



## jaydude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Just because the price is higher, it doesn't mean that it's better. I don't know how the 850W HCP Platinum compares to the G2, but I would bet that you seriously wasted your money even though money isn't an issue (I wish I could say the same about me). I mean, the G2 is a very high-end PSU.
> 
> *Edit:* I just took a quick look at the JG reviews for both, and the G2 scored 9.9 while the HCP Platinum only scored 9.3:
> 
> HCP Platinum scoring page: http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story6&reid=352
> 
> G2 scoring page: http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story6&reid=377
> 
> So yeah, again, the price should never be used as a way to judge the quality of a PSU. The same goes for the 80+ Certification:
> 
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2011/10/04/80_plus_irrelevant_to_you_when_buying_psu


I just saw that EVGA G2 review, damn too bad I can't get that where I live, I may have gotten that instead haha, had me at 10 year warranty

Oh and yes I no all about 80+ and its irrelevancy, I have a lot of time to research things and have learnt quite a bit about computer hardware and their build qualitys "did I say that right" basically what components they use such as capacitors, mosfets, vrm's and the like, Hopefully I can help people out more on here with what I have learnt but I still have a lot to learn yet haha


----------



## twerk

If you want the best quality consumer PSU that money can buy, then the HCP is the best option. Definitely not the best option if you want value though.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Just because the price is higher, it doesn't mean that it's better. I don't know how the 850W HCP Platinum compares to the G2, but I would bet that you seriously wasted your money even though money isn't an issue (I wish I could say the same about me). I mean, the G2 is a very high-end PSU.
> 
> *Edit:* I just took a quick look at the JG reviews for both, and the G2 scored 9.9 while the HCP Platinum only scored 9.3:
> 
> HCP Platinum scoring page: http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story6&reid=352
> 
> G2 scoring page: http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story6&reid=377
> 
> So yeah, again, the price should never be used as a way to judge the quality of a PSU. The same goes for the 80+ Certification:
> 
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2011/10/04/80_plus_irrelevant_to_you_when_buying_psu


They are not comparable, 2% efficiency difference








But other platinums are still cheaper, like EVGA 1000W P2 and since Antec is Delta made, probably almost anything else is going to be cheaper.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaydude025*
> 
> I want something that is going to last me a loooooong time. Delta is the way to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Arguably I could have got something a tiny bit better had I got something 1000w+ But I dont even need 850w right now and the there is no antec hcp platinum 650 or 750w that I no of "if there are they are not sold here" So I figured the 850 hcp platinum was my best bet, Otherwise my only other decent option was the Coolermaster V 850.
> 
> Edit2: I should mention it was Shilka's suggestion I get the Antec if I wanted quality haha


Never seen the lower wattage Antec HCPs in shops. I see, Delta "quality", Delta price.
CM V series is Seasonic, might as well buy Seasonic, same thing.

Enjoy the Antec HCP, it doesn't get much better than this, yet. Products with excellent performance often come with a premium price. The build quality is top notch, I saw the jonny revew before, it looks really as it should, they don't skip on things as others do, everything wrapped, sealed, glued. It takes some time to do that on a mass production line.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Just because the price is higher, it doesn't mean that it's better. I don't know how the 850W HCP Platinum compares to the G2, but I would bet that you seriously wasted your money even though money isn't an issue (I wish I could say the same about me). I mean, the G2 is a very high-end PSU.
> 
> *Edit:* I just took a quick look at the JG reviews for both, and the G2 scored 9.9 while the HCP Platinum only scored 9.3:
> 
> HCP Platinum scoring page: http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story6&reid=352
> 
> G2 scoring page: http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story6&reid=377
> 
> So yeah, again, the price should never be used as a way to judge the quality of a PSU. The same goes for the 80+ Certification:
> 
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2011/10/04/80_plus_irrelevant_to_you_when_buying_psu
> 
> 
> 
> They are not comparable, 2% efficiency difference
Click to expand...

Dude, are you serious? Since when have you known me to place any importance on the 80+ Certification? That would be *never*. I'm not about to judge PSUs by that. Why? Here's why:

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2011/10/04/80_plus_irrelevant_to_you_when_buying_psu

So, no, I'm not taking the 80+ Certification into consideration because there's absolutely no good reason to. All I'm doing is comparing two very high-end PSUs, and the 850W G2 wins because it's pretty much just as good as the HCP Platinum but costs a lot less.


----------



## FlyingSolo

I probably had the worst luck ever. I owned a corsair ax 750 had problems with that then sent it back. Replace that with a corsair ax 860 that also had coil whine and stuff like the ax 750 and had replacement twice for each model. No luck and the corsair ax 860 started getting a burning smell recently. Luckily amazon has been great so far with me. And are giving me a full refund even after it's been over a year. Now getting a evga g2 850w hopefully that has no problem at all and should be getting it today. If the courier does not lie and say no one was home


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> I probably had the worst luck ever. I owned a corsair ax 750 had problems with that then sent it back. Replace that with a corsair ax 860 that also had coil whine and stuff like the ax 750 and had replacement twice for each model. No luck and the corsair ax 860 started getting a burning smell recently. Luckily amazon has been great so far with me. And are giving me a full refund even after it's been over a year. Now getting a evga g2 850w hopefully that has no problem at all and should be getting it today. If the courier does not lie and say no one was home


Mke sure the noise isn't coming from mobo. If it's indeed PSU you can easily pinpoint that by placing your ear close to PSU's exhaust. But if you won't be able to tell for sure then that's probably mobo.


----------



## Imprezzion

Oh well..

I just had a call from a mate of mine a day or 2 ago and i don't like what he said







.

He has a couple of months old Cooler Master V650S PSU.
It's running a kind of simple system with a Z68 based board and a i5 3350p combined with a single GTX760. PSU was bought with a possible second GTX760 in mind in the future but for now it's still running a single one.
Case was a HAF XB. Just stock cooling everywhere and all fan holes are filled with low-RPM Enermax Apollish fans for looks but they have plenty of airflow..

He called me because his PC just randomly powered off and wouldn't do a thing anymore. Not even a motherboard LED or anything..
I switched the PSU out for a horrible ''920w'' MSTech PSU his brother had laying around.. That thing is one of the cheapest and most useless ''920w'' PSU's ever but it can deliver ~500w sort of decently for the time being..
Rig powered up instantly and runs fine for now..

I tried the PSU in my own rig (with the onboard GPU, 290X was disconnected from the PCI-E slot) and it does... nothing.

It's officially dead..

Sooo, what would you recommend we get for the rig? 2x GTX760 + non overclockable Ivy Bridge i5 P series?
I'd tell him to just get it swapped for a new one under RMA but yeah, he doesn't trust it anymore and wants something else...
I was thinking of something like a XFX XTR 650w or maybe a Seasonic based unit (CM V700 / X-650)?

Country is Holland btw so our selection of available PSU's is massive.. Pretty much anything ever released with the exception of Rosewill is available here


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Oh well..
> 
> I just had a call from a mate of mine a day or 2 ago and i don't like what he said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> He has a couple of months old Cooler Master V650S PSU.
> It's running a kind of simple system with a Z68 based board and a i5 3350p combined with a single GTX760. PSU was bought with a possible second GTX760 in mind in the future but for now it's still running a single one.
> Case was a HAF XB. Just stock cooling everywhere and all fan holes are filled with low-RPM Enermax Apollish fans for looks but they have plenty of airflow..
> 
> He called me because his PC just randomly powered off and wouldn't do a thing anymore. Not even a motherboard LED or anything..
> I switched the PSU out for a horrible ''920w'' MSTech PSU his brother had laying around.. That thing is one of the cheapest and most useless ''920w'' PSU's ever but it can deliver ~500w sort of decently for the time being..
> Rig powered up instantly and runs fine for now..
> 
> I tried the PSU in my own rig (with the onboard GPU, 290X was disconnected from the PCI-E slot) and it does... nothing.
> 
> It's officially dead..
> 
> Sooo, what would you recommend we get for the rig? 2x GTX760 + non overclockable Ivy Bridge i5 P series?
> I'd tell him to just get it swapped for a new one under RMA but yeah, he doesn't trust it anymore and wants something else...
> I was thinking of something like a XFX XTR 650w or maybe a Seasonic based unit (CM V700 / X-650)?
> 
> Country is Holland btw so our selection of available PSU's is massive.. Pretty much anything ever released with the exception of Rosewill is available here


RMA it, there's nothing better value than the V650S and dismissing it wouldn't be wise and a waste of money.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Mke sure the noise isn't coming from mobo. If it's indeed PSU you can easily pinpoint that by placing your ear close to PSU's exhaust. But if you won't be able to tell for sure then that's probably mobo.


tested that and it came from the psu. I got my new psu



have not tested it yet tho. Thanks to shilka i also have a Cooler Master V450S for my plex server and it has no coil whine at all. Very good psu


----------



## JR88

That is a Superflower unit ,drop it in and go and forget about it for a long time xD


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> So, no, I'm not taking the 80+ Certification into consideration because there's absolutely no good reason to. All I'm doing is comparing two very high-end PSUs, and the 850W G2 wins because it's pretty much just as good as the HCP Platinum but costs a lot less.


I agree. Yes some PSUs are on up side of lets say Gold and some are on low side of Platinum, being actually almost the same efficiency wise. Margin of error almost.
The extra paid will not return on the electricity bill.

On the other hand it seems like most Gold or better units are not pure crap PSUs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> I probably had the worst luck ever. I owned a corsair ax 750 had problems with that then sent it back. Replace that with a corsair ax 860 that also had coil whine and stuff like the ax 750 and had replacement twice for each model. No luck and the corsair ax 860 started getting a burning smell recently. Luckily amazon has been great so far with me. And are giving me a full refund even after it's been over a year. Now getting a evga g2 850w hopefully that has no problem at all and should be getting it today. If the courier does not lie and say no one was home


Just like me with Seasonics.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Oh well..
> 
> I just had a call from a mate of mine a day or 2 ago and i don't like what he said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> He has a couple of months old Cooler Master V650S PSU.
> It's running a kind of simple system with a Z68 based board and a i5 3350p combined with a single GTX760. PSU was bought with a possible second GTX760 in mind in the future but for now it's still running a single one.
> Case was a HAF XB. Just stock cooling everywhere and all fan holes are filled with low-RPM Enermax Apollish fans for looks but they have plenty of airflow..
> 
> He called me because his PC just randomly powered off and wouldn't do a thing anymore. Not even a motherboard LED or anything..
> I switched the PSU out for a horrible ''920w'' MSTech PSU his brother had laying around.. That thing is one of the cheapest and most useless ''920w'' PSU's ever but it can deliver ~500w sort of decently for the time being..
> Rig powered up instantly and runs fine for now..
> 
> I tried the PSU in my own rig (with the onboard GPU, 290X was disconnected from the PCI-E slot) and it does... nothing.
> 
> It's officially dead..
> 
> Sooo, what would you recommend we get for the rig? 2x GTX760 + non overclockable Ivy Bridge i5 P series?
> I'd tell him to just get it swapped for a new one under RMA but yeah, he doesn't trust it anymore and wants something else...
> I was thinking of something like a XFX XTR 650w or maybe a Seasonic based unit (CM V700 / X-650)?
> 
> Country is Holland btw so our selection of available PSU's is massive.. Pretty much anything ever released with the exception of Rosewill is available here


RMA it if he doesn't want it, then keep it and he can buy some other PSU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> tested that and it came from the psu. I got my new psu
> 
> 
> 
> have not tested it yet tho. Thanks to shilka i also have a Cooler Master V450S for my plex server and it has no coil whine at all. Very good psu


Enjoy your new EVGA 850 G2, a Leadex based coil whine free PSU


















Welcome to the club.


----------



## JR88

Superflower and Seasonic are good no doubt....

But If I ever get/need a high powered unit I'm going to get a nice Delta, like the Antec high current gamer 900w


----------



## ssgtnubb

Can a Seasonic x660 push a xeon 5650 with no OC and (2) Gigabyte gtx 780 ghz edition cards for a few weeks till I can get something higher?


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> tested that and it came from the psu. I got my new psu
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have not tested it yet tho. Thanks to shilka i also have a Cooler Master V450S for my plex server and it has no coil whine at all. Very good psu
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your new EVGA 850 G2, a Leadex based coil whine free PSU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the club.
Click to expand...


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> Can a Seasonic x660 push a xeon 5650 with no OC and (2) Gigabyte gtx 780 ghz edition cards for a few weeks till I can get something higher?


I would use one GPU and not worry. No idea how much the older Xeon eats, 130W? Or the 780 special ghz edition. It could work but it could max out if you push all at once. The cards max out around 250W each, leaves you 160W for the rest. I think it would work fine but running only one GPU is a sensible option.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

The TDP of chips are an estimate for cooling companies to be able to cool, not the actual power draw. Power draws are actually quite a bit lower.

Still, dual 780Ti and a Xeon would probably pull ~700W at peak gaming (triple monitor) levels.

EDIT: Accidentally said 780Ti. I meant 780


----------



## ssgtnubb

So I'd be good for the interim, I've got a 5650 which pulls 85 watts I believe.


----------



## mikeaj

That estimate is on the high side, it was GTX 780s and not 780 Tis, the Xeon in question is only a 95W TDP part (on 6 cores), and high-end enthusiast PSUs don't care all that much about being loaded to capacity or slightly more. Especially since they're rated at up to 50C intake temps, and who's feeding them 50C intake temps, anyway?

I wouldn't worry about it, especially for short-term use.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

I meant to say 780... oops.

I also am not worried that the unit would be damaged, high end units are amazing and can take quite a lot. The aren't over-rated like lower end units that kill over at 300W draw from a 600W unit. I've seen quite a few people pulling ~800w from a 750W unit all day. I'm just worried it will kick off in a gaming session. Only thing more frustrating than getting kicked out of a gaming session is not being able to get back in


----------



## itzhoovEr

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2014/01/20/gigabyte_gtx_780_ghz_edition_video_card_review/10

those 780s can pull a fair amount


----------



## ssgtnubb

I know it, I'm looking at a Seasonic X-860 for 120.00 I found as a jump from the X-660, although I've read the x-660 has no issue whatsoever pushing over 800 watts but for how long I don't know, don't want to degrade the psu in a few days but at the same time I don't want to drop mad cash either lol.


----------



## JR88

Pick up a good Delta, they are tough


----------



## JR88

This is what you seek xD

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371050


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzhoovEr*
> 
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2014/01/20/gigabyte_gtx_780_ghz_edition_video_card_review/10
> 
> those 780s can pull a fair amount





Spoiler: Nobody pays any attention, do they?






That's a nice overclock they had. Is it just me or is there no one out there that tests GPUs without OCing the CPU as well?

So that is an OCed CPU with a 780 all at load pulling ~380W before counting efficiency. So is that 330W for that system? That's actually pretty nice.


----------



## TwoCables

*The power measurements are taken at the wall.*


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> *The power measurements are taken at the wall.*


?
If you are talking to me, I know that. 418W from wall is 355W being used by system


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JR88*
> 
> This is what you seek xD
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371050


No thank you.



Have a fully modular now and don't want even a semi modular much anymore. Let alone all cables fixed. Semi is ok, it's only more bother to install.


----------



## Imprezzion

It looks like a bloody toaster...

Let's hope it's ripple is decent this time around.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> It looks like a bloody toaster...
> 
> Let's hope it's ripple is decent this time around.


Ripple on the old HighPower made Thermaltake Toughpower DPS Gold models was 15mv so those whee not bad at all, you sure you are not thinking of the HighPower made Tough Power Grand because those where rubbish 86mv ripple on the 12v rail at 100% load.
The new CWT made Thermaltake Toughpower DPS Gold can almost only be worse.

At this point i dont care about Thermaltake anymore then can go take a hike or go to hell for all i care.


----------



## Imprezzion

Well yeah, i was comparing it to other models. I don't know much of the older DPS units but thermaltakes reputation is known for bad ripple in my eyes..


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Well yeah, i was comparing it to other models. I don't kno w much of the older DPS units but thermaltakes reputation is known for it,


Thermaltake Quality is all over the map and the naming scheme is so messed up that its become impossible to keep track of what is what and made by who when they keep reusing the same names (TR2 is a case in point)
XFX had the tittle of worst and most messed up naming scheme but Thermaltake has taken that title with a clear win.

Which is the reason why i have killed of the Thermaltake info thread i simply dont want to bother anymore its too confusing and takes too much time.
Corsair is almost as bad by the way trying to find info on the older units is a major nightmare.


----------



## Imprezzion

Haha yeah i can understand that..
I myself don't really understand BeQuiet!'s naming scheme either but that's probably me..


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Haha yeah i can understand that..
> I myself don't really understand BeQuiet!'s naming scheme either but that's probably me..


Be Quiet is easier and they have less stuff plus they dont reuse the same name letter for letter they just change the number at the end like Dark Power Pro P9 and P10, Fractal Design does the same thing like the Newton R2 and R3.

I dont mind a naming scheme like that.


----------



## Imprezzion

That point I got, but just from looking at the different names and numbers it's not clear to me which is the better series in the BeQuiet line-up.
I assume higher letter in the alphabet is higher-end series?

Besides.. are there even BeQuiet PSU's worth their money? I hardly ever see anyone reccommend them for EU buyers..


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> That point I got, but just from looking at the different names and numbers it's not clear to me which is the better series in the BeQuiet line-up.
> I assume higher letter in the alphabet is higher-end series?
> 
> Besides.. are there even BeQuiet PSU's worth their money? I hardly ever see anyone reccommend them for EU buyers..


They are way overpriced for what you get so while they do have a few good units most dont bother, if you really must have the most quiet unit you can buy and price be dammed then a Be Quiet Dark Power Pro P10 is about the best there is.

Most that want a quiet unit buys a Corsair RM which is a bit rubbish in some areas or at least compared to almost everything else in the same price range.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> That point I got, but just from looking at the different names and numbers it's not clear to me which is the better series in the BeQuiet line-up.
> I assume higher letter in the alphabet is higher-end series?
> 
> Besides.. are there even BeQuiet PSU's worth their money? I hardly ever see anyone reccommend them for EU buyers..


I found the BQ naming confusing too, not clear what unit is better, newer, different versions in shops instead of only the newest.
Overpriced compared to other PSUs when looking at the better units.

BQ pure power, straight power, dark power, power zone, L8, E9, Pro 10, ... some are gold some platinum and only have different wattage with the same name otherwise, ... a mess.
Guess it goes like this: L8 < E9 < Pro 10.
Except that 850W Pro 10 is platinum and costs nearly as much as EVGA 1000 P2.

The EVGA 750 G2 still seems to sold out here in EU, again it's waiting for restocking. Only 850 G2 in stock and that might sell out again before the 750 G2 gets in stock XD
Either they stock too few or they sell well.
The BQs sell worse.


----------



## lolwatpear

Can someone give me a recommendation based on my specs:

-Will need to power one GPU in the future and likely no CPU overclocking
-Doesn't need to be modular at all
-Want it as inexpensive as possible

I'm thinking either

http://www.amazon.com/XFX-ATX-550-Power-Supply/dp/B004RJ8EKI/ref=cm_rdp_product

or

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00DGHKK7M/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER

or

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00H33SFJU/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER

Anything else I may be missing?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolwatpear*
> 
> Can someone give me a recommendation based on my specs:
> 
> -Will need to power one GPU in the future and likely no CPU overclocking
> -Doesn't need to be modular at all
> -Want it as inexpensive as possible
> 
> I'm thinking either
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/XFX-ATX-550-Power-Supply/dp/B004RJ8EKI/ref=cm_rdp_product
> 
> or
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00DGHKK7M/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER
> 
> or
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00H33SFJU/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER
> 
> Anything else I may be missing?


Which GPU you dont say?.
And forget about those EVGA units they are not very good.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1500086/why-you-should-not-buy-an-evga-430-500-500b-600b-psu


----------



## lolwatpear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Which GPU you dont say?.
> And forget about those EVGA units they are not very good.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1500086/why-you-should-not-buy-an-evga-430-500-500b-600b-psu


Not sure, I'm currently using my igpu and will wait until new cards release. I'll probably get something equivalent to a r9 290 or gtx 780 in terms of power consumption.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolwatpear*
> 
> Not sure, I'm currently using my igpu and will wait until new cards release. I'll probably get something equivalent to a r9 290 or gtx 780 in terms of power consumption.


Are you going to overclock or volt said card?


----------



## lolwatpear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Are you going to overclock or volt said card?


Probably. I'm just looking for something around ~500 watts because I know I can get away with that as I had a r9 290 with a 500w not long ago, and had no issues. But, I'm looking for the good quality per $ at that wattage.


----------



## haiz85

Guys , I need new PSU for my new rig ( u can see it on the sig), some brand i have in mind is :

1. Super Flower Leadex Gold 650W
2. Seasonic X660 660W Full Modular - Gold - 5 Years
3. Corsair AX Series 760W Fully Modular

and i've plan to upgrade my VGA to 780 / 770 / 760 or 290 / 280x in the future.

So, which one is most recommended in your opinion , guys?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolwatpear*
> 
> Probably. I'm just looking for something around ~500 watts because I know I can get away with that as I had a r9 290 with a 500w not long ago, and had no issues. But, I'm looking for the good quality per $ at that wattage.


XFX TS Bronze is a Seasonic S12IIB the Gold rate TS on the other hand is a Seasonic S12G both are decent non modular options, if you are going to volt mod your card 550 watts might now be enough.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haiz85*
> 
> Guys , I need new PSU for my new rig ( u can see it on the sig), some brand i have in mind is :
> 
> 1. Super Flower Leadex Gold 650W
> 2. Seasonic X660 660W Full Modular - Gold - 5 Years
> 3. Corsair AX Series 760W Fully Modular
> 
> and i've plan to upgrade my VGA to 780 / 770 / 760 or 290 / 280x in the future.
> 
> So, which one is most recommended in your opinion , guys?


You dont need more then 550 watts for a single video card unless you are going to volt mod it.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haiz85*
> 
> Guys , I need new PSU for my new rig ( u can see it on the sig), some brand i have in mind is :
> 
> 1. Super Flower Leadex Gold 650W
> 2. Seasonic X660 660W Full Modular - Gold - 5 Years
> 3. Corsair AX Series 760W Fully Modular
> 
> and i've plan to upgrade my VGA to 780 / 770 / 760 or 290 / 280x in the future.
> 
> So, which one is most recommended in your opinion , guys?


These are all overkill. Unless you're going to overvolt the video card using a custom vBIOS so that you can set the voltage higher than what's possible with the stock voltage, you wouldn't need anything 'bigger' than a good quality-made 550W PSU. For the 770/760 or 280X, you wouldn't need anything more than a good quality-made 450W PSU.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolwatpear*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Are you going to overclock or volt said card?
> 
> 
> 
> Probably. I'm just looking for something around ~500 watts because I know I can get away with that as I had a r9 290 with a 500w not long ago, and had no issues. But, I'm looking for the good quality per $ at that wattage.
Click to expand...

What store(s) can you order from?

How much can you spend?


----------



## JR88

Everyone going crazy about the EVGA/Superflower's and Seasonic's man.....they are nice but still neglect the fact that the good Delta's are even looked down upon/don't get enough credit.....


----------



## shilka

OMG the 1000 watts Corsair RM BLOWS!!!


This is the worst ripple i have ever seen on a big brand named unit its worse then even the HighPower made Thermaltake Tough Power Grand and its worse then pretty much everything i can name, this is one of the worst 1000 watts unit out there and thats pretty shocking.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JR88*
> 
> Everyone going crazy about the EVGA/Superflower's and Seasonic's man.....they are nice but still neglect the fact that the good Delta's are even looked down upon/don't get enough credit.....


1) never seen a Delta PSU in a computer parts shop, they only sell industrial PSUs to who ever and then make PSUs for other brands like Antec
2) they tend to cost 2 kidneys and you can't live without both

---

haiz85 & lolwatpear: either pick up the cheapest Leadex = EVGA 750 G2 (gold, fully modular, coils glued and core fixed...) or go with some hopefully coil whine free Seasonic S12II 520 or 620 (bronze, nonmodular, not a dab of glue on coils...)

But to avoid Seasonic I would go for *CoolerMaster V550S*! Probably better than Seasonic from what I read around, rated Gold but delivers Platinum








What more could you ask for really, might be one of the best? Mid power PSUs. I see some glue on coils too.
Might have snagged it myself had I knew about it. I have top remember this one and this thread's OP which you guys should read first before asking the recommended PSUs are listed there and a power consumption calculator is online too if you cannot guess. Usually it's 250W per GPU + 150W CPU and the rest + 10% safety margin ==> 1 GPU = 440W total, 2 GPUs 715W total.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> OMG the 1000 watts Corsair RM BLOWS!!!
> 
> 
> This is the worst ripple i have ever seen on a big brand named unit its worse then even the HighPower made Thermaltake Tough Power Grand and its worse then pretty much everything i can name, this is one of the worst 1000 watts unit out there and thats pretty shocking.


lol, Anandtech:
Quote:


> It also provides good quality power, with low voltage ripple even under heavy stress.


70mV is low ripple according to them, that's what they got on 12V rail 100% load.

I'm sorry Anandtech, but SF Leadex does under 15mV on all rails it seems. That's quite a bit of a difference.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> lol, Anandtech:
> 70mV is low ripple according to them, that's what they got on 12V rail 100% load.
> 
> I'm sorry, but SF Leadex does under 15mV on all rails it seems. That's quite a bit of a difference.


70mv is not much better. Cooler Master V / Seasonic KM2/KM3/XP3 / Super Flower Leadex / EVGA SuperNova G2/P2/T2 / Super Flower Golden Green / Golden King / Fractal Design Newton R3 / Be Quiet Dark Power Pro P10 and many many more are all much better.

Still one of the worst big brand name units i have ever seen.


----------



## PsyM4n

56mv ripple on the 3.3v line is fine under the circumstances on that review.. It's impossible to draw that much from the said line nowadays. As a matter of fact, it's impossible to draw so much for like 10 years now.

Seriously, you're paying too much attention to numbers that are meaningless alone.


----------



## haiz85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> You dont need more then 550 watts for a single video card unless you are going to volt mod it.


Nope. but it's already old (around 5 years from what i remember when i first bought it). Any suggestion if i want to replace with the new one?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> These are all overkill. Unless you're going to overvolt the video card using a custom vBIOS so that you can set the voltage higher than what's possible with the stock voltage, you wouldn't need anything 'bigger' than a good quality-made 550W PSU. For the 770/760 or 280X, you wouldn't need anything more than a good quality-made 450W PSU.


can you give me suggestion , which 'good-quality' made PSU for my rig? i guess mine is good-quality made , yes?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haiz85*
> 
> Nope. but it's already old (around 5 years from what i remember when i first bought it). Any suggestion if i want to replace with the new one?
> can you give me suggestion , which 'good-quality' made PSU for my rig? i guess mine is good-quality made , yes?


What PSU do you have now?


----------



## haiz85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> What PSU do you have now?


Corsair VX550, is it good-quality made PSU?


----------



## AcEsSalvation

From a quick search, it seems to be fairly decent.


----------



## mikeaj

Yeah, Corsair VX is an old, long-discontinued line, but quality was pretty much in line with the original TX. It's mediocre by modern standards but plenty fine, built to last. I wouldn't say that it needs to be replaced, but it's been long enough that I don't think replacing it is a bad idea. It never hurts to have a spare.

I have no idea (well, maybe a small one) about what's available in Indonesia and at what prices. Do you have a list of options? Where would you be buying from?

If you can afford Leadex Gold, Seasonic X, etc. as mentioned earlier, those are very good, but there also may be options a step down in price that also are much better than the old VX and should last many years.


----------



## haiz85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Yeah, Corsair VX is an old, long-discontinued line, but quality was pretty much in line with the original TX. It's mediocre by modern standards but plenty fine, built to last. I wouldn't say that it needs to be replaced, but it's been long enough that I don't think replacing it is a bad idea. It never hurts to have a spare.
> 
> I have no idea (well, maybe a small one) about what's available in Indonesia and at what prices. Do you have a list of options? Where would you be buying from?
> 
> If you can afford Leadex Gold, Seasonic X, etc. as mentioned earlier, those are very good, but there also may be options a step down in price that also are much better than the old VX and should last many years.


thanks for the input. Yeah...that's what i'm afraid of. if my PSU suddenly go dark, i still have a spare to replace it. and here is my list :

Super Flower Leadex Gold 650W ~$190
Corsair AX Series 760W Fully Modular ~$221
Seasonic X650 v3 650W Full Modular ~$180

for some reason why i choose higher grade PSU because I've plan to upgrade my graphic card to770/760 or 280 (no SLI /CF Plan and not over volt it). hopefully it's not overrated









and i'm gonna get it from local store here in indonesia.

1 more question. if i install water cooling (corsair H105) to my rig, can my PSU cover the power to the WC without any problem?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haiz85*
> 
> thanks for the input. Yeah...that's what i'm afraid of. if my PSU suddenly go dark, i still have a spare to replace it. and here is my list :
> 
> Super Flower Leadex Gold 650W ~$190
> Corsair AX Series 760W Fully Modular ~$221
> Seasonic X650 v3 650W Full Modular ~$180
> 
> for some reason why i choose higher grade PSU because I've plan to upgrade my graphic card to770/760 or 280 (no SLI /CF Plan and not over volt it). hopefully it's not overrated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i'm gonna get it from local store here in indonesia.
> 
> 1 more question. if i install water cooling (corsair H105) to my rig, can my PSU cover the power to the WC without any problem?


You dont need more wattage its a waste of money unless you are going to have 2 video cards all you need is a 450 watts or a 550 watts max, Cooler Master V450S or V550S is a very good option or the Seasonic G series.


----------



## jaydude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haiz85*
> 
> thanks for the input. Yeah...that's what i'm afraid of. if my PSU suddenly go dark, i still have a spare to replace it. and here is my list :
> 
> Super Flower Leadex Gold 650W ~$190
> Corsair AX Series 760W Fully Modular ~$221
> Seasonic X650 v3 650W Full Modular ~$180
> 
> for some reason why i choose higher grade PSU because I've plan to upgrade my graphic card to770/760 or 280 (no SLI /CF Plan and not over volt it). hopefully it's not overrated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i'm gonna get it from local store here in indonesia.
> 
> 1 more question. if i install water cooling (corsair H105) to my rig, can my PSU cover the power to the WC without any problem?


I might be wrong as I don't use water cooling, but the only thing on the corsair H105 you need to power is the fans?

Both Seasonic X650 and the Leadex Gold 650 are very good psu's, unfortunately they are quite expensive in this part of the world







I am from Australia and it costs quite a bit to get decent hardware.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaydude025*
> 
> I might be wrong as I don't use water cooling, but the only thing on the corsair H105 you need to power is the fans?
> 
> Both Seasonic X650 and the Leadex Gold 650 are very good psu's, unfortunately they are quite expensive in this part of the world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am from Australia and it costs quite a bit to get decent hardware.


FSP Aurum Pro is often a better deal in your part of the world, problem is that series only starts at 850 watts.


----------



## haiz85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> You dont need more wattage its a waste of money unless you are going to have 2 video cards all you need is a 450 watts or a 550 watts max, Cooler Master V450S or V550S is a very good option or the Seasonic G series.


I pass for cooler master cuz very bad review with after sales here.

maybe i'll go with seasonic. Which G series you recommen? will it enough if i install 2 more fan for WC? How about this one --> Super Flower SF-650P14PE Golden King (Platinum) ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaydude025*
> 
> I might be wrong as I don't use water cooling, but the only thing on the corsair H105 you need to power is the fans?
> 
> Both Seasonic X650 and the Leadex Gold 650 are very good psu's, unfortunately they are quite expensive in this part of the world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am from Australia and it costs quite a bit to get decent hardware.


how expensive is it? i mean all the PSU in my list? is it cost you more than in my country?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haiz85*
> 
> I pass for cooler master cuz very bad review with after sales here.
> 
> maybe i'll go with seasonic. Which G series you recommen? will it enough if i install 2 more fan for WC? How about this one --> Super Flower SF-650P14PE Golden King (Platinum) ?
> how expensive is it? i mean all the PSU in my list? is it cost you more than in my country?


The Golden King is an older but still very good unit if its not overpriced too much i say go for it, but again you dont understand what i am saying you dont need 650 watt not even for a system with a GTX 780 Ti or a 290x.


----------



## haiz85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The Golden King is an older but still very good unit if its not overpriced too much i say go for it, but again you dont understand what i am saying you dont need 650 watt not even for a system with a GTX 780 Ti or a 290x.


I guess i understand what you saying, but i'm afraid when i want to put something big in my PC, i have to upgrade my PSU again. so better if i make precaution by using bigger watt from now.


----------



## JackCY

The PC will max out around 400W, so you have some spare power as a margin with the 550W unit.
I would get the CM V550S and if you want to have more power for CF/SLI in the future or power some power hungry mega RAID array or who knows, get a 750-850W SF Leadex/EVGA G2.

I have not seen reviews of the older SF units, Golden Kings but they should be good too if you can get them cheaper than Leadex based units.

After sales and RMA is always a hindrance, doesn't matter what unit/brand you have. Buy from a decent shop and return/RMA it as we do in Europe via the shop, it's the shop's problem then to deal with their supplier and get you a new unit or money back.


----------



## jaydude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haiz85*
> 
> I pass for cooler master cuz very bad review with after sales here.
> 
> maybe i'll go with seasonic. Which G series you recommen? will it enough if i install 2 more fan for WC? How about this one --> Super Flower SF-650P14PE Golden King (Platinum) ?
> how expensive is it? i mean all the PSU in my list? is it cost you more than in my country?


I know that the Corsair AX760w here is $280, MSY does not sell any Superflower's or Seasonic's tho, so I am not sure how much they are here, It's the GST tax we have here, it adds up to be quite a bit when ordering expensive hardware, I got my psu for $290, whereas most everywhere else pays maybe $210 max


----------



## jaydude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haiz85*
> 
> I pass for cooler master cuz very bad review with after sales here.
> 
> maybe i'll go with seasonic. Which G series you recommen? will it enough if i install 2 more fan for WC? How about this one --> Super Flower SF-650P14PE Golden King (Platinum) ?
> how expensive is it? i mean all the PSU in my list? is it cost you more than in my country?


What Coolermaster reviews are you basing this on? Coolermasters newer V series are very good units, you shouldn't pass one up if you can get a good price


----------



## Martyfish78

Leadex gold 850w or Evga supernova G2 850w?


----------



## jaydude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martyfish78*
> 
> Leadex gold 850w or Evga supernova G2 850w?


Depends on price really, they are both quite good.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martyfish78*
> 
> Leadex gold 850w or Evga supernova G2 850w?


Do you need 850 watts? what do you need to power?


----------



## Martyfish78

evga 99.99£ vs leadex 109.99£
for 5820K(OC)+ gtx 780ti(maybe SLI) 2x360rads+d5+13fans


----------



## jaydude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martyfish78*
> 
> evga 99.99£ vs leadex 109.99£
> for 5820K(OC)+ gtx 780ti(maybe SLI) 2x360rads+d5+13fans


I would go for the evga personally









You could get away with 750w if you don't plan on overclocking/volt modding


----------



## Martyfish78

^^ with GK no monster action(hack bios+overvolting) just stnd OC.. i think 850w is ok, with some room for somethink


----------



## jaydude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martyfish78*
> 
> ^^ with GK no monster action(hack bios+overvolting) just stnd OC.. i think 850w is ok, with some room for somethink


Yea I would go with the 850w to be safe


----------



## shilka

The Leadex and the G2 is the same unit but the G2 does use a fan thats a little bit cheaper so thats why the G2 is cheaper, unless the Leadex is cheaper i would just go for the G2.


----------



## haiz85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> The PC will max out around 400W, so you have some spare power as a margin with the 550W unit.
> I would get the CM V550S and if you want to have more power for CF/SLI in the future or power some power hungry mega RAID array or who knows, get a 750-850W SF Leadex/EVGA G2.
> 
> I have not seen reviews of the older SF units, Golden Kings but they should be good too if you can get them cheaper than Leadex based units.
> 
> After sales and RMA is always a hindrance, doesn't matter what unit/brand you have. Buy from a decent shop and return/RMA it as we do in Europe via the shop, it's the shop's problem then to deal with their supplier and get you a new unit or money back.


Thanks for the info anyway....i guess i'll do one of your mention above in the future.

And Yes, correct. RMA thing is really paint in the a*s. i should ask and listen carefully about this RMA thingy.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaydude025*
> 
> I know that the Corsair AX760w here is $280, MSY does not sell any Superflower's or Seasonic's tho, so I am not sure how much they are here, It's the GST tax we have here, it adds up to be quite a bit when ordering expensive hardware, I got my psu for $290, whereas most everywhere else pays maybe $210 max


Wow, that's pretty much make you wallet cry so hard....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaydude025*
> 
> What Coolermaster reviews are you basing this on? Coolermasters newer V series are very good units, you shouldn't pass one up if you can get a good price


I do believe Cooler Master made a decent hardware. But once again , the only problem that concern my is the distributor who handle that product here, they got really bad reputation here. That's why i take it out from my list.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaydude025*
> 
> I know that the Corsair AX760w here is $280, MSY does not sell any Superflower's or Seasonic's tho, so I am not sure how much they are here, It's the GST tax we have here, it adds up to be quite a bit when ordering expensive hardware, I got my psu for $290, whereas most everywhere else pays maybe $210 max


And elsewhere there is VAT or sales tax, same thing. In Europe it starts at 20% and in some countries goes up to 27% VAT. Be glad for your 10% in AU.


----------



## Crouch

Guys, my cheap incompetent PSU (sig rig) died on me yesterday just right after I upgraded to a 4690K. It worked fine for a couple of hours, I installed a fresh copy of Win 8 but then thePSU failed and I need a new one really soon. My question is, will a 600-650W PSU from the list be enough for my sig rig ?! I'm planning on getting a 870 (or 970 if they're skipping the 800 series) and will get a EVO 840 SSD.


----------



## mikeaj

400W range should likely be sufficient. You can't even go for SLI or very heavy CPU overclocks on that board, right?

I see an XFX Pro 550W for 52 euros on alternate.fr. That's aka XFX Core 550W and the newer TS Bronze. Various other stuff that's more expensive is better, though, but it's solid and cheap.


----------



## Crouch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> 400W range should likely be sufficient. You can't even go for SLI or very heavy CPU overclocks on that board, right?
> 
> I see an XFX Pro 550W for 52 euros on alternate.fr. That's aka XFX Core 550W and the newer TS Bronze. Various other stuff that's more expensive is better, though, but it's solid and cheap.


Really ?! I never thought 400W would be sufficient tbh but if it truly is then that's great! And yes I believe it only has Crossfire support but I'm not planning on going SLI anytime soon so I don't mind







If 550-600W is more than enough then I think I'll either go for the RM550 or the V550 since the local shops in my country only sell those.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crouch*
> 
> Really ?! I never thought 400W would be sufficient tbh but if it truly is then that's great! And yes I believe it only has Crossfire support but I'm not planning on going SLI anytime soon so I don't mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If 550-600W is more than enough then I think I'll either go for the RM550 or the V550 since the local shops in my country only sell those.


Dont bother with the Corsair RM its not very good
http://www.overclock.net/t/1455892/why-you-might-not-want-to-buy-a-corsair-rm-psu
By V550 do you mean the Corsair VS550 or the Cooler Master V550S? if you mean the Corsair VS550 then donth bother either its the worst unit Corsair sells much worse then the RM.


----------



## Crouch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Dont bother with the Corsair RM its not very good
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1455892/why-you-might-not-want-to-buy-a-corsair-rm-psu
> By V550 do you mean the Corsair VS550 or the Cooler Master V550S? if you mean the Corsair VS550 then donth bother either its the worst unit Corsair sells much worse then the RM.


Oh man, the problem is in my country it's almost impossible to find good parts from other brands like Rosewill, Antec, Seasonic etc All they have here is CM, Corsair and Thermaltake


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crouch*
> 
> Oh man, the problem is in my country it's almost impossible to find good parts from other brands like Rosewill, Antec, Seasonic etc All they have here is CM, Corsair and Thermaltake


Dont you have some websites in France that has at least some half decent selection?
Otherwise there is Amazon.co.uk or Caseking.de.


----------



## Crouch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Dont you have some websites in France that has at least some half decent selection?
> Otherwise there is Amazon.co.uk or Caseking.de.


Well actually I live in Kuwait and there's this one website that will order parts from sites like amazon, newegg etc but I really need a PSU asap and ordering parts from outside will take a min of 2 to 3 weeks so that's why I was looking to buy them from here only







But anyways thanks for your help, I will try searching more in local stores and if no luck I'll just order one from outside. Btw, which brand do you recommend most for my sig rig, I'm planning on OCing later


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crouch*
> 
> Well actually I live in Kuwait and there's this one website that will order parts from sites like amazon, newegg etc but I really need a PSU asap and ordering parts from outside will take a min of 2 to 3 weeks so that's why I was looking to buy them from here only
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But anyways thanks for your help, I will try searching more in local stores and if no luck I'll just order one from outside. Btw, which brand do you recommend most for my sig rig, I'm planning on OCing later


I dont recommend any brand because those brands dont make the units they sell so all of them can have good and bad units, easier if you list what you can find and i can tell you whats best (or worst)


----------



## Crouch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I dont recommend any brand because those brands dont make the units they sell so all of them can have good and bad units, easier if you list what you can find and i can tell you whats best (or worst)


Alright that would be great! I'll see what I can find and I will get back to you later, thank you very much


----------



## mikeaj

Pricing and availability varies a lot all over the world. If you want better advice than what you could find yourself by checking the list, you need to list what's available and for how much. It's no longer the case that only a couple companies make passable products. A 10% price increase of one product of a good option in one place often means something else might instead be better for the money.

If Cooler Master is available, V550S (sometimes just listed as V550), the 80 plus gold semi-modular unit, is good and often competitive on pricing. Under that there's G550M that could be available that's cheaper but still reasonable. On the low end, there's Corsair CX.


----------



## shilka

First review of the EVGA SuperNova B2 is up
http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=393

Very interesting that its a Super Flower Golden Green with lower efficiency.


----------



## JackCY

550W is enough, list of PSUs is in OP

There is XFX 550W pro core edition on mindfactory for 54EUR. Which should be a Seasonic S12.
Or just look for some other, CM V550S, SF Golden Kind not Kind not King but Green then = Rosewill Capstone I believe, Seasonic S12, etc.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> 550W is enough, list of PSUs is in OP
> 
> There is XFX 550W pro core edition on mindfactory for 54EUR. Which should be a Seasonic S12.
> Or just look for some other, CM V550S, SF Golden Kind = Rosewill Capstone I believe, Seasonic S12, etc.


XFX Core Edition is a Seasonic S12IIB and Rosewill Capstone is a Super Flower Golden Green.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Hey guys, question.

I currently have a Corsair AX750 and I'm happy with it except, I tried sleeving the 24pin cable and damn it that was a pain in the bottom.

So what psu's are recommanded for easy sleeving? Fully modular ofcourse, good rating and around 750/850 w. thx


----------



## magicase

Would a EVGA Supernova 750w B2 for fine for a 4770k overclocked to 4.4Ghz with custom loop and 2 x 290 for gaming?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicase*
> 
> Would a EVGA Supernova 750w B2 for fine for a 4770k overclocked to 4.4Ghz with custom loop and 2 x 290 for gaming?


Are you going to volt mod the 290´s?


----------



## magicase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Are you going to volt mod the 290´s?


No they will be left at stock voltage at default 1000/1300 clock speed.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicase*
> 
> Would a EVGA Supernova 750w B2 for fine for a 4770k overclocked to 4.4Ghz with custom loop and 2 x 290 for gaming?


it's like just enough. as a general rule, when you are going to use a pair of R9 290's, just go for an 850 watt psu.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Hey guys, question.
> 
> I currently have a Corsair AX750 and I'm happy with it except, I tried sleeving the 24pin cable and damn it that was a pain in the bottom.
> 
> So what psu's are recommanded for easy sleeving? Fully modular ofcourse, good rating and around 750/850 w. thx


Aren't all the connectors the same almost?

If it's a pain then buy them sleeved, EVGA sells sleeved cables for some lines of their PSUs, no idea about Corsair.
Plus sleeving all cables individually must make the the whole pack of cables thick a lot especially the 24pin.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Aren't all the connectors the same almost?
> 
> If it's a pain then buy them sleeved, EVGA sells sleeved cables for some lines of their PSUs, no idea about Corsair.
> Plus sleeving all cables individually must make the the whole pack of cables thick a lot especially the 24pin.


I already have white sleeved cables for the AX750. I want custom color, guess I'll keep my 750.

The cable looks fine, just messy because the wires are cross and with the double ones going into different pins.

I'll just redo it. thx


----------



## xXCrushLifeXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Aren't all the connectors the same almost?
> 
> If it's a pain then buy them sleeved, EVGA sells sleeved cables for some lines of their PSUs, no idea about Corsair.
> Plus sleeving all cables individually must make the the whole pack of cables thick a lot especially the 24pin.


Corsair sells sleeved cables. They only go by the PSU cause mixing PSU cables can lead to a


----------



## JackCY

I see, with heat shrink and more expensive, can't even find the ATX cable for some PSUs, too many variations between their PSU cables.

Anyway, for most, the price these cables sell for equals the price of the PSU almost.


----------



## AK-47

Why does it say the G2 is Platinum?
It's gold.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AK-47*
> 
> Why does it say the G2 is Platinum?
> It's gold.


I don't know if the listing here as Platinum is intentional, but 80 plus certified it as Platinum.

See here:
http://www.plugloadsolutions.com/80PlusPowerSuppliesDetail.aspx?id=1295&type=2

When tested, it cleared Platinum levels (at a cold room temperature, etc.). Some companies advertise a lower efficiency level than was cleared because maybe not every sample would clear the efficiency level, maybe it wouldn't at higher temperatures, but mostly for product segmentation and differentiation. The P2 line is supposed to be all Platinum and is priced higher. The G2 line is all Gold, and other members of the G2 line can't hit Platinum.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Heya everyone, I was looking at PSU's again and trying to find a SFX PSU that fits my build and I found this

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151063&cm_re=SFX-_-17-151-063-_-Product

Or http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151114

Opinions? Thoughts?
I need a 350Watt~400watt PSU that's smaller than the standard form factor, but it needs to not be junk either.


----------



## mikeaj

Only the first one's actually SFX. The second one is TFX. The FSP (and Be Quiet, Silverstone via FSP) options are okay too.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Only the first one's actually SFX. The second one is TFX. The FSP (and Be Quiet, Silverstone via FSP) options are okay too.


I know the 2nd one is TFX. I just need the PSU to be smaller than the standard


----------



## cdoublejj

Why isn't this PSU on the list?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817256063

It comes with an ATX adapter plate.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> Why isn't this PSU on the list?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817256063
> 
> It comes with an ATX adapter plate.


Ripple is not very good on it thats why its not on the list.
Think its EOL as well?


----------



## SmOgER

Looking at johnyguru review, the ripple isn't terrible, since it doesn't go above 60mV, but it has poor voltage regulation and it doesn't fully comply to 80+ bronze efficiency, moreover under voltage protection doesn't work properly.


----------



## SortOfGrim

hi lords of power,

Is this psu: Sharkoon WPM400 any good and enough for a small htpc (AMD E350M1)?


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> hi lords of power,
> 
> Is this psu: Sharkoon WPM400 any good and enough for a small htpc (AMD E350M1)?


Find a pic or specs of the AMPs on the different rails (3v 5v and 12v) and i can at least give you a ballpark/idea.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> hi lords of power,
> 
> Is this psu: Sharkoon WPM400 any good and enough for a small htpc (AMD E350M1)?


The Sharkoon WPM series are essentially cut down Corsair CX units (CWT DSAII). All CapXon caps, Yate Loon fan and it's not 80 Plus certified.

It's okay for a low power HTPC, yes.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> Find a pic or specs of the AMPs on the different rails (3v 5v and 12v) and i can at least give you a ballpark/idea.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> The Sharkoon WPM series are essentially cut down Corsair CX units (CWT DSAII). All CapXon caps, Yate Loon fan and it's not 80 Plus certified.
> 
> It's okay for a low power HTPC, yes.


cool thx!


----------



## Jeebus87

What about Micro ATX power supplies? I am looking for a small PSU but I'm not sure what brand to go with. Any suggestions? The dimensions that I look for are Width: 6 1/2" Depth: 3 15/16 Height: 3 1/2"

I was also looking at drive bay PSU. Are there any good ones out there? Is this one bad?
http://www.epowertec.com/power_cd.html


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeebus87*
> 
> What about Micro ATX power supplies? I am looking for a small PSU but I'm not sure what brand to go with. Any suggestions? The dimensions that I look for are Width: 6 1/2" Depth: 3 15/16 Height: 3 1/2"
> 
> I was also looking at drive bay PSU. Are there any good ones out there? Is this one bad?
> http://www.epowertec.com/power_cd.html


The drive bay stuff I think should all be old, and the performance and builds were all meh at best when reviewed a few years ago. I don't think anybody actually has a modern design of one of those. And what with the size and efficiency, I hope you like the sound of those squealer fans. And you do realize these are +12V output only, right?

Also, what is this even for? To power what?

The "microATX" (SFX) power supplies are 4.92" (width) X 3.94" (depth) X 2.50" (height). TFX power supplies are 3.35" (width) X ____ (depth) X 2.5" (height). Technically the less deep ones fit your criteria if rotated, ignoring the fact that cables need to come out of somewhere. However, the better stuff is 6.75" or 6.9" deep or so.

Technically a rotated 1U unit that's unusually shallow would also fit that.


----------



## Jeebus87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> The drive bay stuff I think should all be old, and the performance and builds were all meh at best when reviewed a few years ago. I don't think anybody actually has a modern design of one of those. And what with the size and efficiency, I hope you like the sound of those squealer fans. And you do realize these are +12V output only, right?
> 
> Also, what is this even for? To power what?
> 
> The "microATX" (SFX) power supplies are 4.92" (width) X 3.94" (depth) X 2.50" (height). TFX power supplies are 3.35" (width) X ____ (depth) X 2.5" (height). Technically the less deep ones fit your criteria if rotated, ignoring the fact that cables need to come out of somewhere. However, the better stuff is 6.75" or 6.9" deep or so.
> 
> Technically a rotated 1U unit that's unusually shallow would also fit that.


Turns out I can't even find that bay drive anywhere for sale. I wanted it to power up my graphics card, dvd rw/dl drive and a case fan.
I have a Sony VAIO 430G desktop with the following specs:
Windows XP SP3 / Windows 7 SP1 x86
Pentium 4 2.8Ghz HT
PSU 295W
RAM 2GB PC2700
7200RPM 200GB HDD(Windows 7) and 250GB HDD(Windows XP)
Graphics ATI 4650 DDR3 1GB AGPx8 (needs extra molex connector for more power)
TV Tuner card (I don't use it because unsure if have enough power for it)
DVD RW/DL drive (unplugged at the moment)
DVD drive (unplugged at the moment)
Floppy A drive (unplugged at the moment)
Multi card reader (unplugged at the moment)

Because computer would not boot up and say not enough power I disconnected several things. The 1U unit you recommend I did a quick look up but they seem rather long. Do you think you could link me to one that is not too long and has more than 300w? I'm thinking at least 350w or 400w. Thanks!


----------



## mikeaj

It doesn't actually have to be that shallow, does it?

This?





The height is regular ATX size, the depth is a bit unusual, and the width is a bit more than ATX. I don't even. Looks like so-called replacement power supply options are just regular ATX PSUs mounted on a custom bracket to fit in that space. I'm not sure about a 140 mm deep unit (standard, but most don't meet it these days). Maybe you could measure it.





The FSP SFX stuff should fit in the space there, but you'd have to rig a mounting system. Silverstone and Be Quiet also sell FSP-based SFX units. These are okay or better. Then again, you'd need to rig a mounting system for an ATX supply or anything else.


----------



## espn

This list is so outdated. I check few but all are out of stocks in newegg.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> This list is so outdated. I check few but all are out of stocks in newegg.


try amazon but, yeah a lot are out of stock.


----------



## espn

I got a HEXA+ 550 with $44.85 US dollars
since you guys like specific model review but not care RMA, here is a review of HEXA, while HEXA and HEXA+ basically are the same except HEXA+ has little bit non performance related update:
http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=341

For a 500W-600W psu, what do you guys think a better choice comparing to this HEXA+ 550 with $44.85 US dollars and why? Especially if we only consider this kind of price range. Welcome to discuss and I am very open minded.


----------



## espn

I used to use a corsair CX430 v2 psu. 3 out of 4 for 2 desktop just totally screw up and stop working. I have 2 and bot got replacement after around 1 year something , then the one for my desktop stop working after 3 years warranty. power usage calculator show my system should be fine with just a 380v psu, so ideally that 430w psu is fine. Well I really doubt is that wear off after years make 430w become not enough and just screw up. Well the another desktop is AMD cpu with onboard display, really no way 430w is not enough but that psu still just screwed up. I get a 550w this time to play safe and also prepare possible upgrading my display card in future. I try and turn the power usage calculator to 100% peak and 50% effective, then 480W is needed. I think this is not possible in real life but 60% effective may be possible. I see jonnyguru website saying after 1 year or more 20%-30% effectiveness lose is normal, but I am not sure is that using 3 years something or 5 years something would become losing 40%-50%. Also using peak 100% in calculator is the safest way to buy.....

Also what kind of cap is best...Japanese cap is such a board term and hard to tell which cap is good except you really believe someone writes a "real" review and not just write it because of brands paying him to write...

anyway welcome to discuss


----------



## espn

response to admin locked my thread: I just borrow a phone from a friend who doesn't care computer stuff at all, his phone show the exact same ads under his own 3G network but not wifi.


----------



## shilka

espn please stop posting so many times in a row and use the edit function or use multi quote they are there for that very reason


----------



## espn

But you dont discuss
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> espn please stop posting so many times in a row and use the edit function or use multi quote they are there for that very reason


----------



## AcEsSalvation

There is no reason to multi post consecutively. If people aren't talking about the topic, they may not have the time to start/continue a discussion.
I'll try to dissect this a little bit:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> *I used to use a corsair CX430 v2 psu. 3 out of 4 for 2 desktop just totally screw up and stop working.* I have 2 and bot got replacement after around 1 year something , then the one for my desktop stop working after 3 years warranty. power usage calculator show my system should be fine with just a 380v psu, *so ideally that 430w psu is fine*. *Well I really doubt is that wear off after years make 430w become not enough and just screw up.* Well the another desktop is AMD cpu with onboard display, really no way 430w is not enough but that psu still just screwed up. I get a 550w this time to play safe and also prepare possible upgrading my display card in future. I try and turn the power usage calculator to 100% peak and 50% effective, then 480W is needed. I think this is not possible in real life but 60% effective may be possible. I see jonnyguru website saying after 1 year or more 20%-30% effectiveness lose is normal, but I am not sure is that using 3 years something or 5 years something would become losing 40%-50%. Also using peak 100% in calculator is the safest way to buy.....
> 
> *Also what kind of cap is best...Japanese cap* is such a board term and hard to tell which cap is good except you really believe someone writes a "real" review and not just write it because of brands paying him to write...
> 
> anyway welcome to discuss


In order of bold/underline:


CX series is pretty bad. Okay enough to use for something like an APU based HTPC, but no one in here would trust it in a gaming/professional rig
Just having sufficient watt rating on the box doesn't mean it's good or that it can actually run that much power. There are plenty of examples where a >500W PSU will fail at ~250W power draw.
I wouldn't put it past the CX series to degrade a bit after one year of peak usage.
Japanese caps are typically better since they have more strict regulations in place (someone confirm this please)
EDIT: Try not to bring up a locked thread as well, moderators don't like that.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> There is no reason to multi post consecutively. If people aren't talking about the topic, they may not have the time to start/continue a discussion.
> I'll try to dissect this a little bit:
> In order of bold/underline:
> 
> 
> CX series is pretty bad. Okay enough to use for something like an APU based HTPC, but no one in here would trust it in a gaming/professional rig
> Just having sufficient watt rating on the box doesn't mean it's good or that it can actually run that much power. There are plenty of examples where a >500W PSU will fail at ~250W power draw.
> I wouldn't put it past the CX series to degrade a bit after one year of peak usage.
> Japanese caps are typically better since they have more strict regulations in place (someone confirm this please)
> EDIT: Try not to bring up a locked thread as well, moderators don't like that.


then which cheap psu would you suggest and why!?


----------



## AcEsSalvation

I would suggest no cheap PSU. They put the entire computer at risk.

However, we can find a high quality PSU for you that isn't that much more than the CX series if you can tell us the Counrty you live in and which stores you can access. I linked you to a PSU on the other thread, but you kept asking about other more expensive units.

EDIT: If you can use any of the sites from PCPartPicker.com - try this or this one. (I linked that Cooler Master unit in the other thread.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> I would suggest no cheap PSU. They put the entire computer at risk.
> 
> However, we can find a high quality PSU for you that isn't that much more than the CX series if you can tell us the Counrty you live in and which stores you can access. I linked you to a PSU on the other thread, but you kept asking about other more expensive units.
> 
> EDIT: If you can use any of the sites from PCPartPicker.com - try this or this one. (I linked that Cooler Master unit in the other thread.


I can buy Antec, CoolerMaster, FSP, Seasonic, SilverPower, Super Flower in my country.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Any specific units? Pretty much all companies have made units ranging from terrible to amazing at some point. Some models in the same series might be terrible while the others might be the 'need to have' units.
If you can list a few, shilka will definitely be able to help you out. He's great with being able to pick units for any country/region.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Any specific units? Pretty much all companies have made units ranging from terrible to amazing at some point. Some models in the same series might be terrible while the others might be the 'need to have' units.
> If you can list a few, shilka will definitely be able to help you out. He's great with being able to pick units for any country/region.


I can get most of the available models in USA.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Can you get those two units I linked? They're the top 450-550W units.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Can you get those two units I linked? They're the top 450-550W units.


OK I see those two psu links now....cooler master vsm 550w isso expensive..I cannot get rosewill but $60 price range is still acceptable...


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Can you get those two units I linked? They're the top 450-550W units.


Here is a list of psu that I can get ha ha:
http://www.jumbo-computer.com/pricelist.aspx?id=55
then which one would you suggest?


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Unfortunately, I'm not great with picking out PSUs - I only know a few of the primary options. Don't worry, shouldn't be too long for someone to answer you. All the PSU gurus are in this thread!


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> Here is a list of psu that I can get ha ha:
> http://www.jumbo-computer.com/pricelist.aspx?id=55
> then which one would you suggest?


Cooler Master V550S


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Cooler Master V550S


I don't need Modular and it is pretty expensive. It is around exactly 100% more of the fsp that I bought.


----------



## mikeaj

In the price range and wattage being asked for (349 HKD)... note that the Cooler Master V550S is 695 HKD...

pretty much there's nothing.

Antec VP550F (399 HKD) might be the contender.
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Antec/VP550F/1.html

If 450W is okay, the Seasonic S12IIB-based Antec NeoEco (edit: no longer sure what the new revision is. doesn't look like s12iib) is another option. I wouldn't really leap for the Xigmatek Tauro or Thermaltake Smart in that range. Everything normally mentioned costs a lot more.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> In the price range and wattage being asked for (349 HKD)... note that the Cooler Master V550S is 695 HKD...
> 
> pretty much there's nothing.
> 
> Antec VP550F (399 HKD) might be the contender.
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Antec/VP550F/1.html
> 
> If 450W is okay, the Seasonic S12IIB-based Antec NeoEco is another option. I wouldn't really leap for the Xigmatek Tauro or Thermaltake Smart in that range. Everything normally mentioned costs a lot more.


In term of design and hardware, any specific part of Antec VP550F or Antec NeoEco is better than fsp hexa+?


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> In term of design and hardware, any specific part of Antec VP550F or Antec NeoEco is better than fsp hexa+?


550W, IIRC. There can be massive differences in builds between different watt-models.

EDIT: Quick search shows that the Antec VP550F has substantially lower ripple.


----------



## mikeaj

Actually, older Neo Eco was S12II but after checking Antec's page, it doesn't look like the current ones are. I don't offhand recognize what it is, and there aren't reviews for it.

Overall for the VP550F I would trust a cheap Delta over a cheap FSP. The build on the VP550F looks decent, and it gets good efficiency, above 87% at some loads at 230V. It gets lower ripple and overall better electrical performance (outside of crossloads you'll never see on an actual computer) than what was seen on JG's Hexa 400W review. I don't want to assume the latest revision performs exactly the same, though, so it's hard to say without a review of the current Hexa+ or whatever they're selling.

All of the power supplies with parts really built to last are in a different price bracket there.


----------



## JackCY

espn: no idea what you want to power, what's your budget and where you are willing to shop? You should state info first when asking for advice.
The list in OP has tons of PSUs to pick from.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> espn: no idea what you want to power, what's your budget and where you are willing to shop? You should state info first when asking for advice.
> The list in OP has tons of PSUs to pick from.


The list is not updated. I check few and all are out of stock in newegg.


----------



## espn

Review shows vp550f should have better cap than old hexa then I expect vp550f can last one or two years may be. How does ripple affect daily use? Higher ripple then higher chance for unexpected error?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Actually, older Neo Eco was S12II but after checking Antec's page, it doesn't look like the current ones are. I don't offhand recognize what it is, and there aren't reviews for it.
> 
> Overall for the VP550F I would trust a cheap Delta over a cheap FSP. The build on the VP550F looks decent, and it gets good efficiency, above 87% at some loads at 230V. It gets lower ripple and overall better electrical performance (outside of crossloads you'll never see on an actual computer) than what was seen on JG's Hexa 400W review. I don't want to assume the latest revision performs exactly the same, though, so it's hard to say without a review of the current Hexa+ or whatever they're selling.
> 
> All of the power supplies with parts really built to last are in a different price bracket there.


----------



## espn

eco has even better Japanese cap just even more expensive


----------



## Jimbags

Just thought Id share this.
I always thought Seasonic was top notch bet the other day my G series gold 650 watt psu, less than 18 months old died! Not even heavily used as my rig went unused for couple months.setup is
GTX [email protected] 1250
i5 [email protected] 4.5
9x120mm fans
Swiftech H220
1x dvd drive
Was I overloading it?


----------



## espn

admin doesnt let me post the link again but you can find in my other posts, which shows you seasonic rma rate is high.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> Just thought Id share this.
> I always thought Seasonic was top notch bet the other day my G series gold 650 watt psu, less than 18 months old died! Not even heavily used as my rig went unused for couple months.setup is
> GTX [email protected] 1250
> i5 [email protected] 4.5
> 9x120mm fans
> Swiftech H220
> 1x dvd drive
> Was I overloading it?


----------



## espn

by the way which component quality is important for prevent psu blow up?


----------



## Jimbags

You tell me?? Motherboard? Surge protection


----------



## AcEsSalvation

High ripple = dirty power. Dirty power = damage to components.

And that 'link' you have to show high Seasonic RMA rates is flawed. It's been discussed previously. Even the news article that was posted on OCN about it quickly dismissed it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> by the way which component quality is important for prevent psu blow up?


Every part. There is so much that goes in to a PSU. Capacitors are only one small part.


----------



## espn

rma data may has many questionable issue like how many are fail but no authority confirm the data is fake. I just consider one more way to think about it. I look at the rma stats for other component too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> High ripple = dirty power. Dirty power = damage to components.
> 
> And that 'link' you have to show high Seasonic RMA rates is flawed. It's been discussed previously. Even the news article that was posted on OCN about it quickly dismissed it.
> Every part. There is so much that goes in to a PSU. Capacitors are only one small part.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

The issues with the data you are attempting to use are the fact that it is from only one store, they only occupy one region, and they do not check if the unit was faulty or not. They accept the return, then ship the unit to the manufacturer.
I'm not going to continue on this topic, it's had a thread locked.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> The issues with the data you are attempting to use are the fact that it is from only one store, they only occupy one region, and they do not check if the unit was faulty or not. They accept the return, then ship the unit to the manufacturer.
> I'm not going to continue on this topic, it's had a thread locked.


10 reports in 5 years makes it mean more in stats point of view. Other people translate the meaning as all are failure, but they may not check everyone. I see google translate also mean all are failure.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> The list is not updated. I check few and all are out of stock in newegg.


The list is about names not about working links to newegg. Or about links to PSUs that are even stocked there haha.
Plus newegg is availabe in maybe one or two countries.

It's about knowing what PSUs to look for in the shops that are available in your area of the universe.

If you're looking for a good PSU below $50 then you have too low budget. Might find some older design good PSUs if you're lucky.
The decent new design PSUs start close to $100 and go higher from there.

For PSU to not blow up? Not have junk in it flying around, have good capacitors and correctly set protections for current, wattage, voltage, temps., ...
Not buy a cheap overrated PSU that can only handle 250W instead of 500W and you're loading it with 450W and it puffs in a cloud of smoke.

---

On the Seasonic thing, I would say most RMAs I've read about in shops discussions are due to noise, either the fan is noisy or it suffers from coil whine. I've returned two G-650s myself due to coil whine.
Replaced with EVGA 850 G2, works fine but I also tossed out of it a blob of solder and a small piece of wire so go figure about who has better QC or cleaner workplace.
It's always some toss of a coin with what ever you buy.

Switched the EVGA 850 G2 back to hybrid mode, lets see how it holds up, it makes the machine a little bit quieter. I don't hear airflow noise but I hear the ball bearings spinning, they are good in terms of they will last but they are not the quietest technology.


----------



## espn

If the models on the list are out of stock, I have no idea what to look for except you tell me believe the brand is enough.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> The list is about names not about working links to newegg. Or about links to PSUs that are even stocked there haha.
> Plus newegg is availabe in maybe one or two countries.
> 
> It's about knowing what PSUs to look for in the shops that are available in your area of the universe.
> 
> If you're looking for a good PSU below $50 then you have too low budget. Might find some older design good PSUs if you're lucky.
> The decent new design PSUs start close to $100 and go higher from there.
> 
> For PSU to not blow up? Not have junk in it flying around, have good capacitors and correctly set protections for current, wattage, voltage, temps., ...
> Not buy a cheap overrated PSU that can only handle 250W instead of 500W and you're loading it with 450W and it puffs in a cloud of smoke.
> 
> ---
> 
> On the Seasonic thing, I would say most RMAs I've read about in shops discussions are due to noise, either the fan is noisy or it suffers from coil whine. I've returned two G-650s myself due to coil whine.
> Replaced with EVGA 850 G2, works fine but I also tossed out of it a blob of solder and a small piece of wire so go figure about who has better QC or cleaner workplace.
> It's always some toss of a coin with what ever you buy.
> 
> Switched the EVGA 850 G2 back to hybrid mode, lets see how it holds up, it makes the machine a little bit quieter. I don't hear airflow noise but I hear the ball bearings spinning, they are good in terms of they will last but they are not the quietest technology.


----------



## JackCY

Look for a different shop in your country that does have the PSU stock and you can order it. Many shops don't hold huge stock and most less common parts are only available after an order. I have bought many parts and many had a lead time from the supplier/distributor maybe 2-14 days.
Some shops won't even list whether a part is stock or not.

For example you look for EVGA G2 750 but it's not stock on newegg because it's popular and sold out at the moment. Does it mean it's a bad PSU, no, that newegg is bad, no, only means that it's not stock on newegg is all, look elsewhere or wait for newegg to stock it or ask them when it's going to be available or when it will ship if you order today. etc.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Look for a different shop in your country that does have the PSU stock and you can order it. Many shops don't hold huge stock and most less common parts are only available after an order. I have bought many parts and many had a lead time from the supplier/distributor maybe 2-14 days.
> Some shops won't even list whether a part is stock or not.
> 
> For example you look for EVGA G2 750 but it's not stock on newegg because it's popular and sold out at the moment. Does it mean it's a bad PSU, no, that newegg is bad, no, only means that it's not stock on newegg is all, look elsewhere or wait for newegg to stock it or ask them when it's going to be available or when it will ship if you order today. etc.


Everyone wants a new model but not look for some old model. The problem is this faq post list is not updated. Old model then sold out is common sense. I am in one of the most expensive living cost city and the models here update as fast as newegg. I am not going to an old shop that no one goes and only selling old stuff or second hard stuff just because this faq post list is not updated.


----------



## shilka

First SilverStone SFX 600 watts review is up
http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=395


----------



## Sempre

I'm not sure if this is the right place but I didn't want to open a new thread for a simple question like this.
Will my AX760 handle another 780Ti in SLI comfortably? or lets say two R9 290s. All Stock voltage except the 4770k @1.2V


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sempre*
> 
> I'm not sure if this is the right place but I didn't want to open a new thread for a simple question like this.
> Will my AX760 handle another 780Ti in SLI comfortably? or lets say two R9 290s. All Stock voltage except the 4770k @1.2V


Yes it will.


----------



## Sempre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Yes it will.


+1 Short & clear answer. Thanks


----------



## registered user

PSU for me







Seasonic G550 seems to be best modular/semi modular from the 500-600W range? Price doesn't really matter. I want something low noise and not over priced. Max 160mm long.

4790K OC'd
GTX 970 OC'd
2x8GB RAM
3 SSD's
1 HDD
2 case fans


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *registered user*
> 
> PSU for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seasonic G550 seems to be best modular/semi modular from the 500-600W range? Price doesn't really matter. I want something low noise and not over priced. Max 160mm long.
> 
> 4790K OC'd
> GTX 970 OC'd
> 2x8GB RAM
> 3 SSD's
> 1 HDD
> 2 case fans


The Seasonic G or the Cooler Master V550S both are very good options.


----------



## registered user

How about this: http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/530-Watt-be-quiet--Pure-Power-L8-CM-Modular-80--Bronze_757838.html


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *registered user*
> 
> How about this: http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/530-Watt-be-quiet--Pure-Power-L8-CM-Modular-80--Bronze_757838.html


Thats a HEC made PSU so no.


----------



## registered user

The price was pretty low so I had my doubts







How about XFX 550W XTR? Costs only 82€ and from what I read uses all japanese components. Should be good?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *registered user*
> 
> The price was pretty low so I had my doubts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about XFX 550W XTR? Costs only 82€ and from what I read uses all japanese components. Should be good?


Its a fully modular version of the Seasonic G so its not bad at all.


----------



## munaim1

Any thoughts on the Integra M 450W? Can't seem to find a single review on that PSU.

http://www.fractal-design.com/home/product/power-supplies/integra-m

Thanks


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Any thoughts on the Integra M 450W? Can't seem to find a single review on that PSU.
> 
> http://www.fractal-design.com/home/product/power-supplies/integra-m
> 
> Thanks


There are no reviews of it yet, all i know is the OEM is ATNG.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Any thoughts on the Integra M 450W? Can't seem to find a single review on that PSU.
> 
> http://www.fractal-design.com/home/product/power-supplies/integra-m
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> There are no reviews of it yet, all i know is the OEM is ATNG.
Click to expand...

Thanks I think I'll just stick to the XFX Pro Series 450w.


----------



## Smanci

Apparently TUKES (Finnish Safety and Chemicals Agency) has ordered the Thermaltake Hamburg 530W and Cooler Master GX Lite 600W to be banned from our national market due to the danger of an electric shock.
Old news, but just a good heads-up for anyone looking for a cheapo PSU.

http://marek.tukes.fi/Tuote.aspx?nettijulkaisuId=1666
http://marek.tukes.fi/Tuote.aspx?nettijulkaisuId=946


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> Apparently TUKES (Finnish Safety and Chemicals Agency) has ordered the Thermaltake Hamburg 530W and Cooler Master GX Lite 600W to be banned from our national market due to the danger of an electric shock.
> Old news, but just a good heads-up for anyone looking for a cheapo PSU.
> 
> http://marek.tukes.fi/Tuote.aspx?nettijulkaisuId=1666
> http://marek.tukes.fi/Tuote.aspx?nettijulkaisuId=946


Those are not very good to say the least so i am not surprised


----------



## shilka

Jonnyguru reviews the High Power Astro GD 1200 watt
http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=397


----------



## incog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Jonnyguru reviews the High Power Astro GD 1200 watt
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=397


I love jonnyguru reviews but all he likes to do huge units that most people wouldn't get. I'm really interested in 450-550W units the most, since that's what most people need (single CPU / GPU). There are lots of mediocre units around this area, not a lot of good ones and very few cost-efficient choices.

What are your thoughts on the CM G550M by the way? http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/CoolerMaster/G550M/11.html

It seems to be a decent PSU, however it has the Capxon caps. On the other hand, you DO get a 5 year warranty.. it doesn't seem like a bad unit.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> I love jonnyguru reviews but all he likes to do huge units that most people wouldn't get. I'm really interested in 450-550W units the most, since that's what most people need (single CPU / GPU). There are lots of mediocre units around this area, not a lot of good ones and very few cost-efficient choices.
> 
> What are your thoughts on the CM G550M by the way? http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/CoolerMaster/G550M/11.html
> 
> It seems to be a decent PSU, however it has the Capxon caps. On the other hand, you DO get a 5 year warranty.. it doesn't seem like a bad unit.


If you dont have alot of money its a decent option its not super well made but i have seen worse.


----------



## espn

I would say cap is the most important factor eapecially if you pay more than basic.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> I love jonnyguru reviews but all he likes to do huge units that most people wouldn't get. I'm really interested in 450-550W units the most, since that's what most people need (single CPU / GPU). There are lots of mediocre units around this area, not a lot of good ones and very few cost-efficient choices.
> 
> What are your thoughts on the CM G550M by the way? http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/CoolerMaster/G550M/11.html
> 
> It seems to be a decent PSU, however it has the Capxon caps. On the other hand, you DO get a 5 year warranty.. it doesn't seem like a bad unit.


----------



## mikeaj

Hm, with the ripple on most modern platforms, efficiency, etc., I would say the fan is more important than the caps. Though I guess the fan is easier to replace if you're any kind of DIY type (caps not being all that much more difficult).

For example, I don't think Corsair's original run of CX 430 / 500 / 600 power supplies (the pre-80 plus versions, no less) have all been dying yet, and those used Samxon in the secondary. Actually, they used Samxon primary, but some of those did die early, so modern CX uses Matsu****a I think on the primary and still stuff like Capxon on the secondary. Then again, those used cheap Yate Loon sleeve bearing fans, and those generally last fine for a few or several years too.


----------



## espn

ripple damage other components is just a theory. Bad cap has shorter psu life is always true.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Hm, with the ripple on most modern platforms, efficiency, etc., I would say the fan is more important than the caps. Though I guess the fan is easier to replace if you're any kind of DIY type (caps not being all that much more difficult).
> 
> For example, I don't think Corsair's original run of CX 430 / 500 / 600 power supplies (the pre-80 plus versions, no less) have all been dying yet, and those used Samxon in the secondary. Actually, they used Samxon primary, but some of those did die early, so modern CX uses Matsu****a I think on the primary and still stuff like Capxon on the secondary. Then again, those used cheap Yate Loon sleeve bearing fans, and those generally last fine for a few or several years too.


----------



## [Spectre]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> I love jonnyguru reviews but all he likes to do huge units that most people wouldn't get. I'm really interested in 450-550W units the most, since that's what most people need (single CPU / GPU).


It's not JG.com, it is that people don't read those reviews in anywhere near the same numbers as larger highend units unless the low end unit blows up and tries to burn the house down. If you can change what people read, you will see more reviews of low end product.


----------



## Bold Eagle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> I love jonnyguru reviews but all he likes to do huge units that most people wouldn't get. I'm really interested in 450-550W units the most, since that's what most people need (single CPU / GPU). There are lots of mediocre units around this area, not a lot of good ones and very few cost-efficient choices.
> 
> What are your thoughts on the CM G550M by the way? http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/CoolerMaster/G550M/11.html
> 
> It seems to be a decent PSU, however it has the Capxon caps. On the other hand, you DO get a 5 year warranty.. it doesn't seem like a bad unit.


That's not correct at all though he may focus on high end as he doesn't have an infinite amount of time and can't afford to spend hours on a $25 low end budget PSU.

Some examples:

Corsair CS550M

The Bargain Basement Power Supply Roundup

Research and you will find.....


----------



## AcEsSalvation

I want to read more reviews like those... They're very entertaining


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> ripple damage other components is just a theory. Bad cap has shorter psu life is always true.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Hm, with the ripple on most modern platforms, efficiency, etc., I would say the fan is more important than the caps. Though I guess the fan is easier to replace if you're any kind of DIY type (caps not being all that much more difficult).
> 
> For example, I don't think Corsair's original run of CX 430 / 500 / 600 power supplies (the pre-80 plus versions, no less) have all been dying yet, and those used Samxon in the secondary. Actually, they used Samxon primary, but some of those did die early, so modern CX uses Matsu****a I think on the primary and still stuff like Capxon on the secondary. Then again, those used cheap Yate Loon sleeve bearing fans, and those generally last fine for a few or several years too.
Click to expand...

Higher ripple is more stress on filtering caps, and it's real. If a design has less ripple, it will stress its own output capacitors less (also those on the receiving side), hence not requiring as high a level of quality for equivalent longevity on those parts.

Maybe you treat sources as just theory, etc., but generally:
http://www.illinoiscapacitor.com/pdf/Papers/reliability_of_capacitors.pdf

for those aluminum electrolytics we're interested in. (that said, heating from ripple may not be that significant) Of course, PSU operating temps internally and so on are big too. If something's right next to a very hot heatsink and getting that hot air blown all over it, it's more in trouble than a cap elsewhere.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> I want to read more reviews like those... They're very entertaining


If you want to see some technical content and explosions, hardwareinsights has a few decent roundups:
http://hardwareinsights.com/wp/the-el-cheapo-power-supply-round-up-2/
http://hardwareinsights.com/wp/the-2012-el-cheapo-power-supply-roundup/
http://hardwareinsights.com/wp/the-2013-el-cheapo-power-supply-roundup/

Just so you know what's out there. hardwaresecrets has gone through a fair share of clunkers too. This isn't a full review but worth a look:
http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/blog/Hantol-PSU-Fake-PFC-Made-of-Cement/220


----------



## ZeDestructor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> I want to read more reviews like those... They're very entertaining


Find some cheap-ass, overrated crock and send them over to JG. They'll happily blow it up for out entertainment!


----------



## incog

Well that's an answer that makes sense, thanks. I read on oc.net that
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bold Eagle*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> I love jonnyguru reviews but all he likes to do huge units that most people wouldn't get. I'm really interested in 450-550W units the most, since that's what most people need (single CPU / GPU). There are lots of mediocre units around this area, not a lot of good ones and very few cost-efficient choices.
> 
> What are your thoughts on the CM G550M by the way? http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/CoolerMaster/G550M/11.html
> 
> It seems to be a decent PSU, however it has the Capxon caps. On the other hand, you DO get a 5 year warranty.. it doesn't seem like a bad unit.
> 
> 
> 
> That's not correct at all though he may focus on high end as he doesn't have an infinite amount of time and can't afford to spend hours on a $25 low end budget PSU.
> 
> Some examples:
> 
> Corsair CS550M
> 
> The Bargain Basement Power Supply Roundup
> 
> Research and you will find.....
Click to expand...

The bargain PSU review is from 2007. I'm not saying what he's doing is wrong or bad, I'm just saying that I wouldn't mind seeing some more reviews of 450-550W units since that is the unit that is adapted to the needs of most people. Just look at the power draw of a GTX 970 and an i5 4690k. It's silly how low that is. The reason I'm interested in JG doing it is because his reviews are awesome. The only other PSU reviewer I read is techpowerup, though if anyone has suggestions for other good review sites I'm all ears.


----------



## Kastor16

I hope its ok to post here, I didn't think a new thread would be necessary. But can someone give me a quick wattage recommendation for the build I'm doing, specifically if 850w is enough?

I'll be getting a 5820k, an Asus x99-A and keeping my 2 GTX 670s in SLI. All components are/will be overclocked.

I was going to get the Corsair HX1000i but it was off putting that it isn't in the recommended list of this thread. I recently took notice of the EVGA 850 G2 which is a fair bit cheaper but I'm not sure if it will sustain my power requirements going into the future.

I basically want a PSU that can handle the above build plus a single custom water loop in the future. I only ever want to go 2way SLI and at max I'll have 4 HDDs and 1 SSD. I also have a sound card that only takes power from the motherboard. I don't have a lot of choice of components so it really comes down to the Corsair HXi vs the EVGA G2. I also need the PSU to be at max 190mm in length which is why I won't consider the 1000w units from EVGA.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kastor16*
> 
> I hope its ok to post here, I didn't think a new thread would be necessary. But can someone give me a quick wattage recommendation for the build I'm doing, specifically if 850w is enough?
> 
> I'll be getting a 5820k, an Asus x99-A and keeping my 2 GTX 670s in SLI. All components are/will be overclocked.
> 
> I was going to get the Corsair HX1000i but it was off putting that it isn't in the recommended list of this thread. I recently took notice of the EVGA 850 G2 which is a fair bit cheaper but I'm not sure if it will sustain my power requirements going into the future.
> 
> I basically want a PSU that can handle the above build plus a single custom water loop in the future. I only ever want to go 2way SLI and at max I'll have 4 HDDs and 1 SSD. I also have a sound card that only takes power from the motherboard. I don't have a lot of choice of components so it really comes down to the Corsair HXi vs the EVGA G2. I also need the PSU to be at max 190mm in length which is why I won't consider the 1000w units from EVGA.


You dont need more then 750 watts even a 650 watt could do it, so 850 watts or more is overkill and a waste of money.
Welcome to OCN by the way.


----------



## Kastor16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> You dont need more then 750 watts even a 650 watt could do it, so 850 watts or more is overkill and a waste of money.
> Welcome to OCN by the way.


Thank you for the welcome as well as the advice!

I wasn't expecting to hear that 850w would be overkill. I suppose that 850w would then give me head room if I choose to over volt my graphics cards when I put them on water.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

670's draw quite a bit less power than 680s, which two of them and an overclocked CPU could run on a 750w. With everything under 100% load, it might be cutting it a little close.
With realistic gaming scenarios (meaning no 100% stress test on entire rig at one point), you could get away with a 650w easily. Even knowing that, I would still go for the EVGA SuperNova G2 750w. It has that little extra power to handle a bit of volt modded overclocking, like you said.


----------



## The Mymble

Hello learned ones.
I'm new to the forums as a member but I've been hovering around the place for the past few months, I'm just getting going in the overclocking world and this place has been an invaluable source of none PR focused information.
I'm looking at getting a new PSU but I'm struggling to find the information I want so I thought I'd just ask you









A bit of background info. I'm a pro-audio user who works entirely with software. I have little to no interest in gaming, at least not presently anyway. I'm going to be putting together a new build in the future based upon the new skylake chips but in the mean time I'm trying to squeeze a little more life from my now somewhat old rig while learning a thing or two about overclocking prior to my new build. I need to find a balance between stability, heat and noise in my system with noise being a major concern as I need a quiet environment for critical listening tasks but at the same time I'm not looking to spend mega amounts on this build as its time is limited.

Now the way DAWs (Digital audio work stations, the host program that runs all the music software bits) work is by allocating each track to a separate cpu thread, so one instrument gets one thread, though one thread can receive more than one instrument. DAWs have their own CPU overhead that if reached causes audio drop outs and this is based on each core, not the cpus workload as whole. This means that even if only 30% of the cpu is used a single cpu hungry instrument can max the DAWs cpu as the core it's been allocated can't keep up and everything else is pulled back.
So i'm looking to get my poor old i7 950 running as quick as I can (within reason) to accommodate these bigger software instruments and signal processors/effects.

THE IMPORTANT BIT

So i'm looking to buy a solid psu, probably in the region of 500w-600w, that can support a 4.0/4.2GHz clock on a i7 950 with some memory overclocking (but not much. I have large volume audio sample packs and uncompressed raw audio so I actually have need for a high(ish) freq on my memory) without things getting shaky.
But I also need it to be quiet. In fact I'd sacrifice a little performance quality for an improved sound quality.

I'm hoping to pay in the region of £60 (oh yeah, I live in the UK) but I am open to suggestions up to £120 - but the thing best fly and cook meals for that price!

So far, models that have caught my attention over the various places I've looked:

The expensive but silent (in theory) Seasonic FANLESS 520W Platinum
Be Quiet! Power Zone 650W - its in my bookmarks but from what I gather this isn't a great choice for my needs
Be Quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 580W
The Corsair HX or AX series
I keep hearing mention of a XFX
Seasonic G series
And a few others but my mind has just gone blank.

Now I was confused before I realized OEMs played a large part in things, now I'm totally lost! Please if any of you could point me towards a well priced, solid but most of all quiet PSU I'd be most grateful.

Just to have it in the post I'm running:

i7950
Asus P6X58D-E
2x4GB Corsair XMS 1600 9,9,9,11 1.5v
Gainward GTS250 512MB gddr3 (looking at possibly replacing with a low power, passive card as gaming is not an issue, all I need is a monitor really)
Corsair H80 with stock fans
2x Corsair SP120 PE case fans
A PCIe audio card by M-Audio, the Audiophile 192
2x Samsung 840s
WD Caviar Blue 500gb

Thanks for your time thus far


----------



## ZeDestructor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Mymble*
> 
> Hello learned ones.
> I'm new to the forums as a member but I've been hovering around the place for the past few months, I'm just getting going in the overclocking world and this place has been an invaluable source of none PR focused information.
> I'm looking at getting a new PSU but I'm struggling to find the information I want so I thought I'd just ask you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bit of background info. I'm a pro-audio user who works entirely with software. I have little to no interest in gaming, at least not presently anyway. I'm going to be putting together a new build in the future based upon the new skylake chips but in the mean time I'm trying to squeeze a little more life from my now somewhat old rig while learning a thing or two about overclocking prior to my new build. I need to find a balance between stability, heat and noise in my system with noise being a major concern as I need a quiet environment for critical listening tasks but at the same time I'm not looking to spend mega amounts on this build as its time is limited.
> 
> Now the way DAWs (Digital audio work stations, the host program that runs all the music software bits) work is by allocating each track to a separate cpu thread, so one instrument gets one thread, though one thread can receive more than one instrument. DAWs have their own CPU overhead that if reached causes audio drop outs and this is based on each core, not the cpus workload as whole. This means that even if only 30% of the cpu is used a single cpu hungry instrument can max the DAWs cpu as the core it's been allocated can't keep up and everything else is pulled back.
> So i'm looking to get my poor old i7 950 running as quick as I can (within reason) to accommodate these bigger software instruments and signal processors/effects.
> 
> THE IMPORTANT BIT
> 
> So i'm looking to buy a solid psu, probably in the region of 500w-600w, that can support a 4.0/4.2GHz clock on a i7 950 with some memory overclocking (but not much. I have large volume audio sample packs and uncompressed raw audio so I actually have need for a high(ish) freq on my memory) without things getting shaky.
> But I also need it to be quiet. In fact I'd sacrifice a little performance quality for an improved sound quality.
> 
> I'm hoping to pay in the region of £60 (oh yeah, I live in the UK) but I am open to suggestions up to £120 - but the thing best fly and cook meals for that price!
> 
> So far, models that have caught my attention over the various places I've looked:
> 
> The expensive but silent (in theory) Seasonic FANLESS 520W Platinum
> Be Quiet! Power Zone 650W - its in my bookmarks but from what I gather this isn't a great choice for my needs
> Be Quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 580W
> The Corsair HX or AX series
> I keep hearing mention of a XFX
> Seasonic G series
> And a few others but my mind has just gone blank.
> 
> Now I was confused before I realized OEMs played a large part in things, now I'm totally lost! Please if any of you could point me towards a well priced, solid but most of all quiet PSU I'd be most grateful.
> 
> Just to have it in the post I'm running:
> 
> i7950
> Asus P6X58D-E
> 2x4GB Corsair XMS 1600 9,9,9,11 1.5v
> Gainward GTS250 512MB gddr3 (looking at possibly replacing with a low power, passive card as gaming is not an issue, all I need is a monitor really)
> Corsair H80 with stock fans
> 2x Corsair SP120 PE case fans
> A PCIe audio card by M-Audio, the Audiophile 192
> 2x Samsung 840s
> WD Caviar Blue 500gb
> 
> Thanks for your time thus far


Looking at your CPU and GPU, the TDP looks to sit at 280W combined. Being generous for less efficient VRMs, extra devices plugged in etc, I would round up the power demands to be around the 350W mark. Since I like leaving a decent amount of headroom, I'd go up for a 400-450W PSU, especially since you want to overclock. After having had a quick look at (some of) the reviews, it seems that the Seasonic G-450 (SSR-450RM) fits the bill rather nicely.

If you replace the GPU with a passive or integrated GPU (with Skylake, since you are presumably not going for a big Haswell-E/Broadwell-E/Skylake-E platform), you could easily manage just fine on a 300W PSU (even after allowing for my very generous over-speccing), or have a good amount of headroom for overclocking with a 450W PSU.


----------



## espn

You would want a fanless psu. There is stuff like that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Mymble*
> 
> Hello learned ones.
> I'm new to the forums as a member but I've been hovering around the place for the past few months, I'm just getting going in the overclocking world and this place has been an invaluable source of none PR focused information.
> I'm looking at getting a new PSU but I'm struggling to find the information I want so I thought I'd just ask you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bit of background info. I'm a pro-audio user who works entirely with software. I have little to no interest in gaming, at least not presently anyway. I'm going to be putting together a new build in the future based upon the new skylake chips but in the mean time I'm trying to squeeze a little more life from my now somewhat old rig while learning a thing or two about overclocking prior to my new build. I need to find a balance between stability, heat and noise in my system with noise being a major concern as I need a quiet environment for critical listening tasks but at the same time I'm not looking to spend mega amounts on this build as its time is limited.
> 
> Now the way DAWs (Digital audio work stations, the host program that runs all the music software bits) work is by allocating each track to a separate cpu thread, so one instrument gets one thread, though one thread can receive more than one instrument. DAWs have their own CPU overhead that if reached causes audio drop outs and this is based on each core, not the cpus workload as whole. This means that even if only 30% of the cpu is used a single cpu hungry instrument can max the DAWs cpu as the core it's been allocated can't keep up and everything else is pulled back.
> So i'm looking to get my poor old i7 950 running as quick as I can (within reason) to accommodate these bigger software instruments and signal processors/effects.
> 
> THE IMPORTANT BIT
> 
> So i'm looking to buy a solid psu, probably in the region of 500w-600w, that can support a 4.0/4.2GHz clock on a i7 950 with some memory overclocking (but not much. I have large volume audio sample packs and uncompressed raw audio so I actually have need for a high(ish) freq on my memory) without things getting shaky.
> But I also need it to be quiet. In fact I'd sacrifice a little performance quality for an improved sound quality.
> 
> I'm hoping to pay in the region of £60 (oh yeah, I live in the UK) but I am open to suggestions up to £120 - but the thing best fly and cook meals for that price!
> 
> So far, models that have caught my attention over the various places I've looked:
> 
> The expensive but silent (in theory) Seasonic FANLESS 520W Platinum
> Be Quiet! Power Zone 650W - its in my bookmarks but from what I gather this isn't a great choice for my needs
> Be Quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 580W
> The Corsair HX or AX series
> I keep hearing mention of a XFX
> Seasonic G series
> And a few others but my mind has just gone blank.
> 
> Now I was confused before I realized OEMs played a large part in things, now I'm totally lost! Please if any of you could point me towards a well priced, solid but most of all quiet PSU I'd be most grateful.
> 
> Just to have it in the post I'm running:
> 
> i7950
> Asus P6X58D-E
> 2x4GB Corsair XMS 1600 9,9,9,11 1.5v
> Gainward GTS250 512MB gddr3 (looking at possibly replacing with a low power, passive card as gaming is not an issue, all I need is a monitor really)
> Corsair H80 with stock fans
> 2x Corsair SP120 PE case fans
> A PCIe audio card by M-Audio, the Audiophile 192
> 2x Samsung 840s
> WD Caviar Blue 500gb
> 
> Thanks for your time thus far


----------



## Bold Eagle

Agree and the keywords are "passive" or "fanless":

This is a good website for no/low noise equipment,

http://www.silentpcreview.com/fanless-psu-build-guide

Some further reviews:

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/power-supply-silent-passive,3189.html

Recommended Power Supplies
http://www.silentpcreview.com/Recommended_PSUs

http://www.silentpcreview.com/section10.html


----------



## Baghi

Hey there guys, I notice my PSU's fan spins when I power on my PC but it stops after a while (say after post message), and when I shut it down it does the same thing (spins and then stops). Is this a feature or my PSU is at fault (I suspect the later since it's an old and just basic unit)? This thing has been rocking for more than 2 years now. It's working, tho I do experience auto restart occasionally.

EDIT:
Same sig rig minus the CPU cooler and graphics card.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baghi*
> 
> Hey there guys, I notice my PSU's fan spins when I power on my PC but it stops after a while (say after post message), and when I shut it down it does the same thing (spins and then stops). Is this a feature or my PSU is at fault (I suspect the later since it's an old and just basic unit)? This thing has been rocking for more than 2 years now. It's working, tho I do experience auto restart occasionally.
> 
> EDIT:
> Same sig rig minus the CPU cooler and graphics card.


Its a 6 year old unit and it was not really great to start with so think you should just replace it.


----------



## Baghi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Its a 6 year old unit and it was not really great to start with so think you should just replace it.


I realized that, but it's just doing what I require so I may stick to it for a little longer, especially when my power draw is under 100W. As for my query above, I reckon it was a feature since after several minutes the fan starts working as it should, which is quite surprising considering how old this unit is.


----------



## mikeaj

That sounds more like a fan that needs greasing or replacement than a feature.

The fan control is sending it a voltage that's supposed to make it spin, but on this model at this point in time, it's not at certain points. The unit's not getting the airflow it was designed to be getting.


----------



## Baghi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> That sounds more like a fan that needs greasing or replacement than a feature.
> 
> The fan control is sending it a voltage that's supposed to make it spin, but on this model at this point in time, it's not at certain points. The unit's not getting the airflow it was designed to be getting.


Hmm, should I try to take the PSU chassis off and monitor how often it stops?


----------



## espn

Just buy a new one dont take burn home risk.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baghi*
> 
> Hmm, should I try to take the PSU chassis off and monitor how often it stops?


----------



## Baghi

I'll think about it.







Good God, I've my eyes on the Cooler Master V series from a long time anyway.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baghi*
> 
> I'll think about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good God, I've my eyes on the Cooler Master V series from a long time anyway.


The semi modular or V or the fully modular V?


----------



## Baghi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The semi modular or V or the fully modular V?


Which one do you suggest?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baghi*
> 
> Which one do you suggest?


Depends on what you need to power as the fully modular V is only 700 watts and above.


----------



## The Mymble

So my old PSU died the day after posting my other message, now I've got a Corsair CX500M as a stand in. Hence the delay in my reply. Thanks to those who have commented.

I'm really looking for as silent a psu as I can find (truly silent is the ideal), and I keep coming across reports of coil whine and such. When tracking or doing critical listening such things can matter.

Is the Seasonic G-450 (SSR-450RM) properly quiet? Would it be an idea to purchase a 550 or 650 to keep the fan from spinning more of the time?

What about the fanless platinum series? Are they actually silent?

I keep reading good things about Be Quiet! Dark Power PSUs, would the 550 or 650 be acceptable?

ZeDestructor mentioned the -E series of intel chips. I actually am considering moving up to one of those, probably on the skylake chips one they have properly settled in. Assuming they make one of course








I am also likely to get various PCI expansions such as pro-tools HD systems or UAD's DSP cards.

Bold Eagle. Thanks for the reviews but honestly I've read so many now that they have all become meaningless. Argumentum ad nauseam and all that. Which is why I wanted to ask people direct.

I may not be gaming but my CPU will be put under heavy stress ALOT of the time and I do intend overclocking it as far as I can (within the limits of a H100i, which will be the cpu cooler in this future build). I have synths and reverbs that can tax upto 80% of one core with a single instance, I really really really need the headroom to manoeuvre and work freely.


----------



## Baghi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Depends on what you need to power as the fully modular V is only 700 watts and above.


I was thinking for the V550S. Btw, how good is this PSU? I can get it REAL cheap.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Mymble*
> 
> So my old PSU died the day after posting my other message, now I've got a Corsair CX500M as a stand in. Hence the delay in my reply. Thanks to those who have commented.
> 
> I'm really looking for as silent a psu as I can find (truly silent is the ideal), and I keep coming across reports of coil whine and such. When tracking or doing critical listening such things can matter.
> 
> Is the Seasonic G-450 (SSR-450RM) properly quiet? Would it be an idea to purchase a 550 or 650 to keep the fan from spinning more of the time?
> 
> What about the fanless platinum series? Are they actually silent?
> 
> I keep reading good things about Be Quiet! Dark Power PSUs, would the 550 or 650 be acceptable?
> 
> ZeDestructor mentioned the -E series of intel chips. I actually am considering moving up to one of those, probably on the skylake chips one they have properly settled in. Assuming they make one of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also likely to get various PCI expansions such as pro-tools HD systems or UAD's DSP cards.
> 
> Bold Eagle. Thanks for the reviews but honestly I've read so many now that they have all become meaningless. Argumentum ad nauseam and all that. Which is why I wanted to ask people direct.
> 
> I may not be gaming but my CPU will be put under heavy stress ALOT of the time and I do intend overclocking it as far as I can (within the limits of a H100i, which will be the cpu cooler in this future build). I have synths and reverbs that can tax upto 80% of one core with a single instance, I really really really need the headroom to manoeuvre and work freely.


Cooler Master V550S would be a better and cheaper option.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baghi*
> 
> I was thinking for the V550S. Btw, how good is this PSU? I can get it REAL cheap.


Its a rebranded and upgraded/modified FSP Aurum xilenser so its pretty good.


----------



## The Mymble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Cooler Master V550S would be a better and cheaper option.


Thanks, this is not one I'd even considered. Just had a quick google and the first negative I've come across is the quality of the bearings on the fan. Can you provide any light on this? Aside from that this seems a solid recommendation. Thanks.









Out of interest, what would everyones ultimate choice of silent PSU be, money no object. Not worrying about watts either, just stability and noise.

And, just how good is the platinum Seasonic 520w. I know its costly but the entire passive cooling thing still has my attention.

(btw thought I'd add this. I am aware that eventually the other cooling systems in my PC will become the limiting factor for how quiet a system I can achieve. Regardless I'd like everything to be the best it can be. Due to my stupidity I've upgraded the motherboard and processor from the x58 and i7 950 to a z97 and i7 4790k so I've got a year or two to put this stuff together now. I thought I'd killed the motherboard when actually it was my OCZ PSU that failed. Woops.







)


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Mymble*
> 
> Thanks, this is not one I'd even considered. Just had a quick google and the first negative I've come across is the quality of the bearings on the fan. Can you provide any light on this? Aside from that this seems a solid recommendation. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out of interest, what would everyones ultimate choice of silent PSU be, money no object. Not worrying about watts either, just stability and noise.
> 
> And, just how good is the platinum Seasonic 520w. I know its costly but the entire passive cooling thing still has my attention.


The Super Flower Golden Slilent and its rebrands dont have the coil whine problems like the Seasonic Platinum has and its also cheaper.
Come in 430 and 500 watts versions.


----------



## The Mymble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The Super Flower Golden Slilent










This. This could very well be it!
I've never heard of this company before or ever seen mention of them (that I can remember at least). Thank you, thank you, thank you and again!

Going right onto the shopping list!


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Mymble*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This. This could very well be it!
> I've never heard of this company before or ever seen mention of them (that I can remember at least). Thank you, thank you, thank you and again!
> 
> Going right onto the shopping list!


Super Flower is a big name in Asia and they are even one of the rare OEM´s that both make units for others and sell under their own name.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1439667/super-flower-power-supplies-information-thread
http://www.overclock.net/t/1431929/psu-index-thread


----------



## The Mymble

I'm going to be putting Super Flower on my 'Ones to watch' list. A first for computer parts, mostly its been obscure audio equipment manufacturers such as the fantastic Graham Slee (if you value audio, Graham Slee is your man. I can't say enough about the guy.... though this isn't the place).
I do love a quiet, understated company who puts their energy into making utterly top notch equipment over trying to wow the masses with PR spiel.

This is exactly what I was hoping for from this thread. Spot on.

AND I can get one over here in the UK for just under £100, delivered to a corner shop to be picked up at my convenience!


----------



## ZeDestructor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Mymble*
> 
> I'm going to be putting Super Flower on my 'Ones to watch' list. A first for computer parts, mostly its been obscure audio equipment manufacturers such as the fantastic Graham Slee (if you value audio, Graham Slee is your man. I can't say enough about the guy.... though this isn't the place).
> I do love a quiet, understated company who puts their energy into making utterly top notch equipment over trying to wow the masses with PR spiel.
> 
> This is exactly what I was hoping for from this thread. Spot on.
> 
> AND I can get one over here in the UK for just under £100, delivered to a corner shop to be picked up at my convenience!


Superflower basically came out of nowhere with their Leadex platform and basically matched the Delta, Corsair and Seasonic Platinum PSUs in performance and quality while being cheaper. They seem to be on a pretty amazing roll these days.

On their fanless side, they have the Superflower Golden Silent as shilka mentioned, which has reviewed very nicely at jonnyguru, in both it's plainSuperFlower branding and it's Kingwin Stryker Fanless 500W stickerjob.

Just remember to keep it on a surge protector. It seems not to have a MOV so it's less surge-resistant than most PSUs.


----------



## espn

Big flower reputation is super bad in Asia. Local forum all saying it is firework at your home take your own risk.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Super Flower is a big name in Asia and they are even one of the rare OEM´s that both make units for others and sell under their own name.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1439667/super-flower-power-supplies-information-thread
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1431929/psu-index-thread


----------



## itzhoovEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> Big flower reputation is super bad in Asia. Local forum all saying it is firework at your home take your own risk.


lol ...


----------



## ZeDestructor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> Big flower reputation is super bad in Asia. Local forum all saying it is firework at your home take your own risk.


As I implied above, they had no reputation in the US/EU/Aus until the Leadex platform came out and demolished the competition. I mean, when was the last time you saw an 80plus gold unit do up platinum efficiency with better than 1% regulation and under 20mV ripple?


----------



## itzhoovEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeDestructor*
> 
> As I implied above, they had no reputation in the US/EU/Aus until the Leadex platform came out and demolished the competition. I mean, when was the last time you saw an 80plus gold unit do up platinum efficiency with better than 1% regulation and under 20mV ripple?


Except they've had a couple good platforms ..


----------



## espn

ha ha I dont know how good it is when it doesnt become firework at your home yet, take your own risk. I was talking about how easy it can burn your home but not how good it is before it becomes firework.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeDestructor*
> 
> As I implied above, they had no reputation in the US/EU/Aus until the Leadex platform came out and demolished the competition. I mean, when was the last time you saw an 80plus gold unit do up platinum efficiency with better than 1% regulation and under 20mV ripple?


----------



## shilka

Dont know what kind of drugs you are taking but must be some pretty strong stuff its making you all paranoid and ridiculous.


----------



## espn

you need medicine not me
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Dont know what kind of drugs you are taking but must be some pretty strong stuff its making you all paranoid and ridiculous.


----------



## Lysergic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> Big flower reputation is super bad in Asia. Local forum all saying it is firework at your home take your own risk.


Please provide links to these so called "local forums" where they say they're bad. Else your point is quite mute as you have no evidence but everyone else can pull up a 9.9 JG review.


----------



## ZeDestructor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzhoovEr*
> 
> Except they've had a couple good platforms ..


I didn't know superflower existed until the Leadex platform showed up at JG and walked away with a 9.9








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> ha ha I dont know how good it is when it doesnt become firework at your home yet, take your own risk. I was talking about how easy it can burn your home but not how good it is before it becomes firework.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lysergic*
> 
> Please provide links to these so called "local forums" where they say they're bad. Else your point is quite mute as you have no evidence but everyone else can pull up a 9.9 JG review.


What Lysergic said.

P.S: It's "moot", not "mute"


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lysergic*
> 
> Please provide links to these so called "local forums" where they say they're bad. Else your point is quite mute as you have no evidence but everyone else can pull up a 9.9 JG review.


That's why we cannot just believe any single review since we never know if that is a true review or a paid article. You know even Johnny need to earn money to buy food.


----------



## Lysergic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> That's why we cannot just believe any single review since we never know if that is a true review or a paid article. You know even Johnny need to earn money to buy food.


Jg is known as a reliable source and even compared to several other reviewer Super flower have many good products.

Until you provide some evidence for your claim I'll go with what JG review says.


----------



## shilka

Jonnyguru is not the one that is doing to reviews on jonnyguru.com thats OklahomaWolf.
Untill you can prove anything you are just rating random conspiracy theories.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Rosewill ARC's not on the list? Too soon/new to tell?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Rosewill ARC's not on the list? Too soon/new to tell?


No reviews of it yet.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lysergic*
> 
> Jg is known as a reliable source and even compared to several other reviewer Super flower have many good products.
> 
> Until you provide some evidence for your claim I'll go with what JG review says.


I just point out that any reviewer can write something just because of he needs money to buy food and other things. Everyone can decide to believe a review or not.


----------



## Lysergic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> I just point out that any reviewer can write something just because of he needs money to buy food and other things. Everyone can decide to believe a review or not.


No you make a claim pointing out a potentially dangerous fault on a reverved product without anything to back it up and then go on to discredit review sites like JG for maybe not pointing out this dangerous fault simply because they're paid off.

Provide the link to these local forums where you apparently heard of this fault as people deserve to know potential risk in products, else you're just blowing smoke.


----------



## incog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> I just point out that any reviewer can write something just because of he needs money to buy food and other things. Everyone can decide to believe a review or not.


You have no sources whatsoever to back up what you're saying.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> You have no sources whatsoever to back up what you're saying.


There are thousands of thousands of people write review. There is no way to tell except if I follow Johnny to see if big flower gives him some cash while they are in toilet you know.


----------



## Lysergic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> There are thousands of thousands of people write review. There is no way to tell except if I follow Johnny to see if big flower gives him some cash while they are in toilet you know.


So you have no proof of anything so we can take it that JG review is correct along with all the other reviews and say that Super Flower make a really good Leadex Psu.

Any your claims are what's being made in a toilet.


----------



## itzhoovEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeDestructor*
> 
> I didn't know superflower existed until the Leadex platform showed up at JG and walked away with a 9.9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Lysergic said.
> 
> P.S: It's "moot", not "mute"


http://www.realhardtechx.com/index_archivos/Page330.htm

the rosewill capstone is a super flower unit and a few others.


----------



## incog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> You have no sources whatsoever to back up what you're saying.
> 
> 
> 
> There are thousands of thousands of people write review. There is no way to tell except if I follow Johnny to see if big flower gives him some cash while they are in toilet you know.
Click to expand...

Everyone loves Superflower though, you're literally the only person I've heard who says that those units are bad. You aren't giving me any links that show that Superflower units are bad. Even if they do have bad units, I'm sure that platforms like Golden Green and Leadex aren't among them.

So show us some URLs or stop being silly.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> Everyone loves Superflower though, you're literally the only person I've heard who says that those units are bad. You aren't giving me any links that show that Superflower units are bad. Even if they do have bad units, I'm sure that platforms like Golden Green and Leadex aren't among them.
> 
> So show us some URLs or stop being silly.


Some of the old Super Flower units are not great and they do have some crappy units they made for Kingwin but thats about it most of the bad stuff is ancient.
Maybe its the ancient stuff he is talking about and think that everything Super Flower makes is crap because of some bad unit from 2006


----------



## AcEsSalvation

I'm not sure if it's a language barrier or not, but I think some people are misunderstanding each other.

I think what he's trying to say what we all know here. As a whole, Super Flower shouldn't be seen as a manufacturer who sells *only* great units. As all other manufacturers, they sell some cheaper/low end units as well. This could be me misunderstanding him, but I'm going to take a guess and say that's what is going on.


----------



## Bold Eagle

I'd like to see someone provide these links of 9.9 from JG for the units!!!

Making statements like seem also just as ridiculous!


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bold Eagle*
> 
> I'd like to see someone provide these links of 9.9 from JG for the units!!!
> 
> Making statements like seem also just as ridiculous!


http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story6&reid=377
http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story6&reid=389
http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story6&reid=391
http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story6&reid=367


----------



## ZeDestructor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzhoovEr*
> 
> http://www.realhardtechx.com/index_archivos/Page330.htm
> 
> the rosewill capstone is a super flower unit and a few others.


Small PSUs for small people









With a watercooled SLI + Haswell-E build planned, and my usual habit of having at least 100W of extra headroom PSU-wise even after overclocking makes me only care about PSUs with over 1kW of capacity <_< >_>


----------



## Bold Eagle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story6&reid=377
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story6&reid=389
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story6&reid=391
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story6&reid=367


Thank you I will keep them as a reference.


----------



## jaydude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> There are thousands of thousands of people write review. There is no way to tell except if I follow Johnny to see if big flower gives him some cash while they are in toilet you know.


Where are these people? I want a link for them now otherwise you are either trolling or just plain dumb.

Just because you believe something does not make it true, and the more you rant on and on and on about the same thing the more people will not take you seriously, you are providing ZERO sources to back up your comments despite being asked to repeatedly, and the claims you are making are so outlandishly absurd I can barely read them without my whole face going full cringe and collapsing in on itself.

Also, some people don't really even need the reviews, a lot of us can test most these things ourselves within margin of error depending on the equipment we have, even cheap equipment can give us a reasonable idea of how well a psu performs, I am sure there are a few people here who work with such equipment they have free access to, but then again your logic is somebody must be paying them regardless of who they are and where they work, if its posted online it must be fake.

Don't give advise on this forum unless the advise is solid, and yours could not be any more runny if it tried.

No offense, but what you are saying is absolutely absurd with zero proof to back it up.


----------



## espn

As I say there is no way to tell except you follow johnny 24 hours a day to see if he got cash from someone on street. A simple way to think about is that the website web traffic is not big then just random click on the ad link is definitely not enough for review people like johnnu to buy food or more.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaydude025*
> 
> Where are these people? I want a link for them now otherwise you are either trolling or just plain dumb.
> 
> Just because you believe something does not make it true, and the more you rant on and on and on about the same thing the more people will not take you seriously, you are providing ZERO sources to back up your comments despite being asked to repeatedly, and the claims you are making are so outlandishly absurd I can barely read them without my whole face going full cringe and collapsing in on itself.
> 
> Also, some people don't really even need the reviews, a lot of us can test most these things ourselves within margin of error depending on the equipment we have, even cheap equipment can give us a reasonable idea of how well a psu performs, I am sure there are a few people here who work with such equipment they have free access to, but then again your logic is somebody must be paying them regardless of who they are and where they work, if its posted online it must be fake.
> 
> Don't give advise on this forum unless the advise is solid, and yours could not be any more runny if it tried.
> 
> No offense, but what you are saying is absolutely absurd with zero proof to back it up.


----------



## Baghi

@espn, you're the second person I'm seeing on oc.net accusing reviewers over at jG. Even if I give benefit of the doubt to you, other tech sites prove you otherwise quite badly. It's like saying AT is also paid to be pro-Apple just because it's founder now works for Apple. People like Ryan Smith also have their own credibility and so has our beloved OklahomaWolf (also member of this forum as well).


----------



## Bold Eagle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaydude025*
> 
> Don't give advise on this forum unless the advise is solid, and yours could not be any more runny if it tried.


That is the best expression I have read in a while......


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> As I say there is no way to tell except you follow johnny 24 hours a day to see if he got cash from someone on street. A simple way to think about is that the website web traffic is not big then just random click on the ad link is definitely not enough for review people like johnnu to buy food or more.


----------



## ZeDestructor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> As I say there is no way to tell except you follow johnny 24 hours a day to see if he got cash from someone on street. A simple way to think about is that the website web traffic is not big then just random click on the ad link is definitely not enough for review people like johnnu to buy food or more.


Are you also implying that someone is also paying off TPU, bit-tech and all the other reviewers who have reviewed these exact PSUs? Cause last i checked they all lived in places around the world, which makes bribing in an untraceable manner a bit of a tough problem.

Besides, in the case that one (or more) reviewers were corrupt, you can be damnsure they'd be exposed instantly by a competing site: they'd get such a huge boost in traffic (while destroying a competitor).

Also, I like many others here, am still waiting for you famous local forum with reports of the superflower units exploding. So unless you can provide proof, sod off and stop clogging up the thread.

Now, when will EVGA/Superflower released that Supernova/Leadex 1600W T2.. I want to see it put up against the AX1500i already!


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeDestructor*
> 
> Are you also implying that someone is also paying off TPU, bit-tech and all the other reviewers who have reviewed these exact PSUs? Cause last i checked they all lived in places around the world, which makes bribing in an untraceable manner a bit of a tough problem.
> 
> Besides, in the case that one (or more) reviewers were corrupt, you can be damnsure they'd be exposed instantly by a competing site: they'd get such a huge boost in traffic (while destroying a competitor).
> 
> Also, I like many others here, am still waiting for you famous local forum with reports of the superflower units exploding. So unless you can provide proof, sod off and stop clogging up the thread.
> 
> Now, when will EVGA/Superflower released that Supernova/Leadex 1600W T2.. I want to see it put up against the AX1500i already!


No review website would expose other review website since it is common sense that most of the review websit make their main income by receiving money to write articles. I dont know why do you guys feel it is like alien story. A lot of graphic card or psu companies are china hk taiwan companies and these kind of ad are common sense. When we read magazines or read online review we know those are ad just we like to read how the product is present. Do you guys really think little web traffic or magazine price can pay their living. All the big review or magazine are all paid articles, why do you expect the small one isnt.


----------



## espn

big flower factory photos look very old non safe factory. Why do you guys expect high quality stuff from a cheap small factory like that. My family factories are way bigger and advanced but we are not making tech stuff. Just looking at factory already can tell the quality. That kind of old factory should only make doll but not tech stuff that may burn your home.


----------



## ZeDestructor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> No review website would expose other review website since it is common sense that most of the review websit make their main income by receiving money to write articles. I dont know why do you guys feel it is like alien story.


One will. They'll get way more views, and consequently ad money if they come up as being more trustworthy than otherwise. Oh, and this will also destroy readership of other websites, meaning that ad companies will pay more to get on that one site. This is imply some very simple market logic for both ad companies and sites
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> A lot of graphic card or psu companies are china hk taiwan companies and these kind of ad are common sense.


Err.. what does the location of companies have to do with trustworthiness?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> When we read magazines or read online review we know those are ad just we like to read how the product is present.
> 
> Do you guys really think little web traffic or magazine price can pay their living. All the big review or magazine are all paid articles, why do you expect the small one isnt.


While it increases awareness of the product, a review is not an ad. A review is an independent analysis of a product, whether it performs up to par, whether it has any critical faults.. any faults or weaknesses for that matter. Sure, free samples are common in the industry, but that's exactly what they are. free sample. For many of us, an unreviewed product, especially like a PSU after the hilarity of Diablotek and the crap-tier Coolmax PSUs will be ignored in favour of a PSU that has been reviewed, so magazines and websites have no problem not revieweing a few products: the vendor can choose to take the loss. Oh, and don't think buying samples is an option: that option is just far too expensive. It's largely a case of send a free sample, or never get your stuff reviewed as far as vendors go. Thanks to being provided free samples, sites like JG.com and TPU are able to pay their writers enough to pay the bills purely off ads contracted through an advertising agency, not vendors directly. Being paid to put ads up directly by vendors would be a thing we call a *conflict of interest*, and we don't like that. Not one bit.

Also, have you heard about this thing known as *Journalistic Integrity*? It refers to journalists writing truthfully, honestly and in an unbiased manner about anything they cover. Taking JG.com as an example, Jonny stepped down from the site completely and handed over to OklahomaWolf when he went to work for Corsair, purely to avoid any conflict of interest. THAT is maintaining journalistic integrity. I have little doubt that OklahomaWolf wouldn't step down, or at the very least, disclose that he got hired by a PSU company.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> big flower factory photos look very old non safe factory. Why do you guys expect high quality stuff from a cheap small factory like that. My family factories are way bigger and advanced but we are not making tech stuff. Just looking at factory already can tell the quality. That kind of old factory should only make doll but not tech stuff that may burn your home.


Oh really? In the immortal words of the internet since the 90s: Pics or it didn't happen.

Oh, and links of your forums full of exploding SuperFlower PSUs while you're at it. Until then, I'll still be ignoring your claims.

Sorry if I'm not being the most articulate or easy to read here, but it's 2am where I am, after a rather long day of staring at C, TCP, grep, python and VHDL.....


----------



## espn

I want to point out that just like got paid to write review, there is no way to prove what you said.

Well what you said telling me a fact that even johnny finally needs to get a normal IT job, that means even a pretty good heavily mentioned in OCN is not enough for his living, then we can think about so many other reviews websites would choose the dark way write paid review or not.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeDestructor*
> 
> One will. They'll get way more views, and consequently ad money if they come up as being more trustworthy than otherwise. Oh, and this will also destroy readership of other websites, meaning that ad companies will pay more to get on that one site. This is imply some very simple market logic for both ad companies and sites
> Err.. what does the location of companies have to do with trustworthiness?
> While it increases awareness of the product, a review is not an ad. A review is an independent analysis of a product, whether it performs up to par, whether it has any critical faults.. any faults or weaknesses for that matter. Sure, free samples are common in the industry, but that's exactly what they are. free sample. For many of us, an unreviewed product, especially like a PSU after the hilarity of Diablotek and the ****tier Coolmax PSUs will be ignored in favour of a PSU that has been reviewed, so magazines and websites have no problem not revieweing a few products: the vendor can choose to take the loss. Oh, and don't think buying samples is an option: that option is just far too expensive. It's largely a case of send a free sample, or never get your stuff reviewed as far as vendors go. Thanks to being provided free samples, sites like JG.com and TPU are able to pay their writers enough to pay the bills purely off ads contracted through an advertising agency, not vendors directly. Being paid to put ads up directly by vendors would be a thing we call a *conflict of interest*, and we don't like that. Not one bit.
> 
> Also, have you heard about this thing known as *Journalistic Integrity*? It refers to journalists writing truthfully, honestly and in an unbiased manner about anything they cover. Taking JG.com as an example, Jonny stepped down from the site completely and handed over to OklahomaWolf when he went to work for Corsair, purely to avoid any conflict of interest. THAT is maintaining journalistic integrity. I have little doubt that OklahomaWolf wouldn't step down, or at the very least, disclose that he got hired by a PSU company.
> Oh really? In the immortal words of the internet since the 90s: Pics or it didn't happen.
> 
> Oh, and links of your forums full of exploding SuperFlower PSUs while you're at it. Until then, I'll still be calling bull**** on your claims.
> 
> Sorry if I'm not being the most articulate or easy to read here, but it's 2am where I am, after a rather long day of staring at C, TCP, grep, python and VHDL.....


----------



## jaydude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> I want to point out that just like got paid to write review, there is no way to prove what you said.
> 
> Well what you said telling me a fact that even johnny finally needs to get a normal IT job, that means even a pretty good heavily mentioned in OCN is not enough for his living, then we can think about so many other reviews websites would choose the dark way write paid review or not.


Why are you even here? obviously you believe you know better then all of us combined so why are you even bothering?

I am not even sure if you are trolling anymore... I know a couple of people with aspergers that make arguments in the same fashion as you are currently, they believe nobody but themselves and do not listen to anybody else, set in their own ways and beliefs and will fight tooth and claw to hold on to those beliefs, even when presented with solid evidence to the contrary, My brother in law is a shining example, and you remind me of him so much, I will not get into that as I am not going to start a another rant.

*So this ends NOW*, Yes some reviewers may accept money from companies to give there products more favorable reviews, but ALL of them? *Absolutely Not*, and the ones you are accusing most certainly *DO NOT!*

I am sure Oklahoma Wolf from johnnyguru does these reviews because he enjoys doing them, as a kind of hobby, I for one would love to get my hands on some of that equipment and do a few reviews myself just for the enjoyment of it.

You have a very grim outlook on things and I am not sure that kind of outlook is welcome here.


----------



## mikeaj

OKWolf hardly gets any revenue from it. Reviewing is a hobby and a service to the community.

The conflict of interest-I guess you could say-is that to keep the operation running, he needs to sell review samples back to the community to generate any amount of money at all, so technically I guess he's incentivized to talk up the performance of units so buyers will be interested (bashing on build quality blips is not an issue because he can fix those himself in the review sample). However, there's not much going there, and destroying his credibility would be a bigger issue.

A lot of the top review sites get kind of blacklisted by some manufacturers because of honest, poorer reviews, which is a sign of something. Maybe they took money from the other manufacturers? Dunno where you want to tinfoil hat.


----------



## shilka

Has anyone seen the new FSP Aurum PT series?
http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=398
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/FSP/PT-1200FM/

I must say i am impressed FSP has been around forever but they have never really had anything truly great but this series might just be it, i just think its a bit stupid to start the series with 850 watts when almost everyone buy 450 to 750 watts PSU´s, i would rate it as being almost if not ON par with the Super Flower Leadex platform.

Almost forgot its the first ever series from FSP that is fully modular, price is not bad either.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817104187&cm_re=FSP_Aurum_PT-_-17-104-187-_-Product
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817104188&cm_re=FSP_Aurum_PT-_-17-104-188-_-Product


----------



## raisethe3

^^^I can agree with you. Most people do not need that much power these days. Especially with the improvement of power consumption in video graphics and CPUs.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raisethe3*
> 
> ^^^I can agree with you. Most people do not need that much power these days. Especially with the improvement of power consumption in video graphics and CPUs.


Antec has made the same mistake with the High Current Pro Platinum series, NZTX did it with the HALE 90 V2 and Cooler Master did the same with the V series even Corsair is guilty of the same with HXi series.
Dont know why they do its stupid they miss out on sales by only having 850 watts or more.


----------



## ZeDestructor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Antec has made the same mistake with the High Current Pro Platinum series, NZTX did it with the HALE 90 V2 and Cooler Master did the same with the V series even Corsair is guilty of the same with HXi series.
> Dont know why they do its stupid they miss out on sales by only having 850 watts or more.


Very nice indeed, although I'm looking at the 1500-1600W category... There's a watercooled, 2-4 large-die GPU, Haswell-E or Broadwell-E build in my future...


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Antec has made the same mistake with the High Current Pro Platinum series, NZTX did it with the HALE 90 V2 and Cooler Master did the same with the V series even Corsair is guilty of the same with HXi series.
> Dont know why they do its stupid they miss out on sales by only having 850 watts or more.


Totally agree with this but at least Cooler Master somewhat countered this with the VS series even tho they aren't as good.

In Holland the best buy in the lower wattage bracket has been the V550S and V650S for quite a while now imo since they are very well priced here.
What is actually the main competition for the VxxxS series? Seasonic G series are much more expensive, Earthwatts Platinums are much more expensive, Corsair CS is comparable in price but *probably?* not nearly as good? XFX TS series is comparable in price as well.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Totally agree with this but at least Cooler Master somewhat countered this with the VS series even tho they aren't as good.
> 
> In Holland the best buy in the lower wattage bracket has been the V550S and V650S for quite a while now imo since they are very well priced here.
> What is actually the main competition for the VxxxS series? Seasonic G series are much more expensive, Earthwatts Platinums are much more expensive, Corsair CS is comparable in price but *probably?* not nearly as good? XFX TS series is comparable in price as well.


The Cooler Master VS are better then all of those only one that even come close is the Seasonic G, if you say all of them cost more then the VS then there is zero competition the VS walks away from all the others.


----------



## Imprezzion

Yeah that's what the prices are atm here in Holland.

The V550S is around €80 and the V650S is at €90. This is with the Corsair CS550 being €70, CS650 at €80. The Seasonic G 650 is at €100, 550 at €85.

Then there's the Earthwatts 550 Platinum at €85, 650W version at €100, the XFX TS series at the same prices as the Cooler Masters and the Enermax Revo X't 530/630W at CM price + €10.
Last but not least, EVGA G1 650W, €100.

Well, for a little under €80 shipped there's no competing with the V550S then is there









Main reason I brought it up is that my old XFX (Pro750W XXX Edition - Seasonic M12D 750w 80+ silver) is showing it's age and it's not quite efficient.
Now that I got rid of my 290X and got a 970 I don't need 750w anymore. I don't like SLI / CF so I only run 1 high-end GPU.

I'd like to replace my XFX with something a bit newer and more efficient and more quiet cause with the 290x gone the XFX is easily the loudest thing in my PC









I think i'll go for the V650S then. The V550S might get a little tight once voltmod BIOS's hit for the GTX970.... Especially considering the fact my 3770K is running quite a high voltage at ~1.44v load...


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Yeah that's what the prices are atm here in Holland.
> 
> The V550S is around €80 and the V650S is at €90. This is with the Corsair CS550 being €70, CS650 at €80. The Seasonic G 650 is at €100, 550 at €85.
> 
> Then there's the Earthwatts 550 Platinum at €85, 650W version at €100, the XFX TS series at the same prices as the Cooler Masters and the Enermax Revo X't 530/630W at CM price + €10.
> Last but not least, EVGA G1 650W, €100.
> 
> Well, for a little under €80 shipped there's no competing with the V550S then is there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Main reason I brought it up is that my old XFX (Pro750W XXX Edition - Seasonic M12D 750w 80+ silver) is showing it's age and it's not quite efficient.
> Now that I got rid of my 290X and got a 970 I don't need 750w anymore. I don't like SLI / CF so I only run 1 high-end GPU.
> 
> I'd like to replace my XFX with something a bit newer and more efficient and more quiet cause with the 290x gone the XFX is easily the loudest thing in my PC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think i'll go for the V650S then. The V550S might get a little tight once voltmod BIOS's hit for the GTX970.... Especially considering the fact my 3770K is running quite a high voltage at ~1.44v load...


Just note that the V650S only has 2x PCi-E cables and its one of the only 650 watts units on the market that only have 2x instead of 4x.


----------



## Imprezzion

Doesn't matter for me anyway. I tried both SLI and CF with modern cards and the extra input lag / stutter for me personally is so noticable i'll stick to one powerful GPU and in stead of going SLI / CF i'll just upgrade it.

So unless I buy a GPU with 3 PCI-E plugs on it I won't need more then 2


----------



## DirtySocks

What psu would you guys recommend for my new MSI 970 GTX? My old psu has insufficient amps at single rail only 22a. The gpu needs at least 28a.
Preferably single rail, modular & under 100 euros









I'll be ocing my cpu (1100t) to 4ghz + 2.8ghz nb + the gpu. Other stuff i got are Corsair h100 + 2 fans + ssd + one hd.
I was looking at Be Quiet earlier but those units are too overpriced although they are super quiet as i can't hear mine at all. But mine is like 4 years old









Ty in Advance


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtySocks*
> 
> What psu would you guys recommend for my new MSI 970 GTX? My old psu has insufficient amps at single rail only 22a. The gpu needs at least 28a.
> Preferably single rail, modular & under 100 euros
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be ocing my cpu (1100t) to 4ghz + 2.8ghz nb + the gpu. Other stuff i got are Corsair h100 + 2 fans + ssd + one hd.
> I was looking at Be Quiet earlier but those units are too overpriced although they are super quiet as i can't hear mine at all. But mine is like 4 years old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ty in Advance


Cooler Master V550S


----------



## DirtySocks

Sadly that psu is not available here in shops, meh. Noob country, lol.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtySocks*
> 
> Sadly that psu is not available here in shops, meh. Noob country, lol.


Then what do you have? a website and/or a shop would be helpful then.


----------



## DirtySocks

There are no VS version at Alternate.be. Only regular V


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtySocks*
> 
> There are no VS version at Alternate.be. Only regular V


If there is a 550 watts its the same unit, really annoying that the same unit is known under 5 different names.


----------



## DirtySocks

Yea indeed. I just looked up both on CMstore eu.
Ty, rep.


----------



## Khaled G

Hey guys, I'm a week away from buying a 850W EVGA Supernova G2, but will be sufficient after I finish upgrading my build ?

Sig rig is what I'm at now.

Final specs:

5930K

X99-UD4

64GB 2666MHz RAM

2 290X Lightnings

8 Baracudas + 2 SSDs

A dozen of LED fans

a closed loop but considering going custom.


----------



## ZeDestructor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khaled G*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm a week away from buying a 850W EVGA Supernova G2, but will be sufficient after I finish upgrading my build ?
> 
> Sig rig is what I'm at now.
> 
> Final specs:
> 
> 5930K
> X99-UD4
> 64GB 2666MHz RAM
> 2 290X Lightnings
> 8 Baracudas + 2 SSDs
> A dozen of LED fans
> a closed loop but considering going custom.


Based off the declared TDPs for the 5930K and 290X, 720W sums those up.

I'd go for a 1000W, especially once you add the overclocks and stuff.


----------



## shilka

If you are going to volt mod those cards then no you need a 1000 watts for that.


----------



## ZeDestructor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> If you are going to volt mod those cards then no you need a 1000 watts for that.


Hehehe.. for once we advise to increase capacitty... nice change from the norm


----------



## shilka

The MSI Lightnings cards are damm power hogs they are about the only cards when i say nope get more power.
EVGA KingPin cards are even worse anyone that buy those have too much money or are just crazy or both.


----------



## ZeDestructor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The MSI Lightnings cards are damm power hogs they are about the only cards when i say nope get more power.
> EVGA KingPin cards are even worse anyone that buy those have too much money or are just crazy or both.


I satisfy the crazy criteria, but I still need the money before I get to build a dual-CPU rig with 4 top-end Quadros.... ¬_¬

Watercooled, obviously...


----------



## Khaled G

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> If you are going to volt mod those cards then no you need a 1000 watts for that.


I don't need to OC at all as there is much more horse power than I need on a daily basis. Still need 1KW ?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khaled G*
> 
> I don't need to OC at all as there is much more horse power than I need on a daily basis. Still need 1KW ?


Not sure what the power draws on the MSI Lightning cards are so let stick with 850 watts should be more then enough.


----------



## shilka

Anyone that knows anything about the new Rosewill PHOTON series all i can dig up is HighPower is the OEM.
It looks very interesting but i am not going to push a series i know nothing about i made that mistake once and i am not going to make it again, price is not bad either
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&Description=Rosewill+Photon&N=-1&isNodeId=1


----------



## Jayjr1105

Without starting a flame war, can someone rank the top few OEM's in their own opinion and why? I see all the different OEM's and I wonder who's really good and who's average. Superflower? Seasonic? etc. Maybe rank them in performance, stability, and longevity.

Thanks!


----------



## AcEsSalvation

This has been asked several times earlier, so no worries on flame war.
You cannot really rank OEMs at all, they all have units that range from terrible to above average, but only a few have top-line. Rosewill Capstone 450W, CoolerMaster VSM550 (or V550S), EVGA SuperNova G2 750/850/100W, etc. There's a few units to buy within different watt ranges, but these are typically the ones suggested. Sometimes, they won't be available to the one needing help. shilka usually does a good job there as he can hunt in foreign stores.

shilka, it looks like it's from Sirtec. I'm still looking, but I got distracted replying to Jayjr1105.

EDIT: This says Sirfa, but also has a platform name.


----------



## incog

There's also the Fractal Design Integra R2 series that I've been curious about recently. They're well-priced (well, budget oriented) and don't use Chinese caps. Performance seems decent but nothing spectacular. Voltage regulation seems really mediocre though. Ripple seems to be ~15mV on the 12V rail in realistic loads (gaming off 1 high end GPU / 1 CPU).

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817580001&cm_re=fractal_design_integra-_-17-580-001-_-Product

The OEM that makes them is HEC, which I remember doesn't have the best reputation (bad ripple? build quality?). Furthermore, they use a rifle bearing fan and not a ball bearing fan, so it's a bit noisy when things get hot.

Hmm, I'm not a fan of this PSU after reading that review.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> This has been asked several times earlier, so no worries on flame war.
> You cannot really rank OEMs at all, they all have units that range from terrible to above average, but only a few have top-line. Rosewill Capstone 450W, CoolerMaster VSM550 (or V550S), EVGA SuperNova G2 750/850/100W, etc. There's a few units to buy within different watt ranges, but these are typically the ones suggested. Sometimes, they won't be available to the one needing help. shilka usually does a good job there as he can hunt in foreign stores.
> 
> shilka, it looks like it's from Sirtec. I'm still looking, but I got distracted replying to Jayjr1105.
> 
> EDIT: This says Sirfa, but also has a platform name.


Sirtec Sirfa and HighPower is the same company and it was years ago they changed name to HighPower so i dont know why everyone still says Sirfa or Sirtec.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> There's also the Fractal Design Integra R2 series that I've been curious about recently. They're well-priced (well, budget oriented) and don't use Chinese caps. Performance seems decent but nothing spectacular. Voltage regulation seems really mediocre though. Ripple seems to be ~15mV on the 12V rail in realistic loads (gaming off 1 high end GPU / 1 CPU).
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817580001&cm_re=fractal_design_integra-_-17-580-001-_-Product
> 
> The OEM that makes them is HEC, which I remember doesn't have the best reputation (bad ripple? build quality?). Furthermore, they use a rifle bearing fan and not a ball bearing fan, so it's a bit noisy when things get hot.
> 
> Hmm, I'm not a fan of this PSU after reading that review.


Its a cheap unit made by HEC that alone means you should stay far away from it.


----------



## incog

What's so bad about HEC anyway?

I believe you either way because what you say makes a lot of sense to me, however I like to know "why".


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> What's so bad about HEC anyway?
> 
> I believe you either way because what you say makes a lot of sense to me, however I like to know "why".


Because every single unit they have ever made besides like 2 or 3 has been below average horrible or stright up trash, HEC can make good units they just dont and when more then 90% of what HEC makes is crap you just end up with assuming every HEC unit is crap because they have proven themself to be the kings of crap over and over and over again.

Want to see what their factory looks like?
http://www.madshrimps.be/articles/article/426/HEC-Power-Supply-An-inside-look-of-a-PSU-manufacturer/0#axzz2TVBoymId


----------



## incog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> What's so bad about HEC anyway?
> 
> I believe you either way because what you say makes a lot of sense to me, however I like to know "why".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because every single unit they have ever made besides like 2 or 3 has been below average horrible or stright up trash, HEC can make good units they just dont and when more then 90% of what HEC makes is crap you just end up with assuming every HEC unit is crap because they have proven themself to be the kings of crap over and over and over again.
> 
> Want to see what their factory looks like?
> http://www.madshrimps.be/articles/article/426/HEC-Power-Supply-An-inside-look-of-a-PSU-manufacturer/0#axzz2TVBoymId
Click to expand...

even if we're not supposed to be a fan of HEC in these posts, that was super interesting. the factory is exactly what I'm studying this year: industrial engineering / production. very interesting!


----------



## levontraut

will have a read when i am at home


----------



## incog

I was reading up a bit on jonnyguru and I stumbled upon the EVGA Supernova B2 750. It's supposed to be a more budget oriented PSU than the G2 series. It retails for $92 on amazon.com.

http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-SuperNOVA-80PLUS-Certified-110-B2-0750-VR/dp/B00KFAFRW6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1414785522&sr=8-1&keywords=evga+supernova+750+b2

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=393

I read up a bit on it and it's actually a pretty decent unit, no? It's a semi-modular unit. The OEM is Superflower, all the caps are from Nippon (Japanese), there is a ball-bearing fan in the unit. Voltage regulation on the 12V rail is ~1.1%, the ripple on the 12V rail is 45 mV (which is decent but not amazing). Efficiency is nothing special, I guess. Overall it seems to me that the unit is quite strong. However the strong point for this unit is that it's a 750W PSU with all the qualities I just evoked for only $92. I think this unit is pretty amazing value; at very least it should nuke the Corsair CX750.


----------



## shilka

The B2 is a Super Flower Golden Green based unit where the G2 and P2 are Super Flower Leadex based units


----------



## incog

This is kind of interesting though:

http://www.amazon.fr/EVGA-SuperNova-NEX750G-220-G2-0750-XR-Alimentation/dp/B00J01K3E8/ref=sr_1_fkmr1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1414788078&sr=8-1-fkmr1&keywords=evga+750W+P2

http://www.materiel.net/alimentation-pc/super-flower-leadex-modulaire-80-plus-or-750w-100058.html

Why is Superflower selling Leadex PSUs if they make the same platforms for EVGA and then EVGA sells them for €32 less? I'm guessing that Superflower makes profit regardless of whether someone buys the EVGA G2 or the Superflower Leadex, but if they're more or less the same PSU, why would anyone ever buy from Superflower instead of EVGA?

Still though, the EVGA 750 B2 should be a solid budget unit so I think anyone who is looking to buy a cheaper PSU like the CX750 should actually just buy the EVGA 750 B2 since it's not a bad unit and it's well priced.

Edit: disregard my questions, reading your 700-750W compared thread mostly answered my questions, i guess


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> This is kind of interesting though:
> 
> http://www.amazon.fr/EVGA-SuperNova-NEX750G-220-G2-0750-XR-Alimentation/dp/B00J01K3E8/ref=sr_1_fkmr1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1414788078&sr=8-1-fkmr1&keywords=evga+750W+P2
> 
> http://www.materiel.net/alimentation-pc/super-flower-leadex-modulaire-80-plus-or-750w-100058.html
> 
> Why is Superflower selling Leadex PSUs if they make the same platforms for EVGA and then EVGA sells them for €32 less? I'm guessing that Superflower makes profit regardless of whether someone buys the EVGA G2 or the Superflower Leadex, but if they're more or less the same PSU, why would anyone ever buy from Superflower instead of EVGA?
> 
> Still though, the EVGA 750 B2 should be a solid budget unit so I think anyone who is looking to buy a cheaper PSU like the CX750 should actually just buy the EVGA 750 B2 since it's not a bad unit and it's well priced.
> 
> Edit: disregard my questions, reading your 700-750W compared thread mostly answered my questions, i guess


Super Flower are in some parts of the world where EVGA is not and vice versa, good luck trying to find a Leadex in the US or good luck trying to find a G2 in China.
One of the reasons why the G2 is cheaper is it has a cheaper fan


----------



## Sempre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Super Flower are in some parts of the world where EVGA is not and vice versa, good luck trying to find a Leadex in the US or good luck trying to find a G2 in China.
> One of the reasons why the G2 is cheaper is it has a cheaper fan


Is this also the case with the P2 vs leadex platinum?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sempre*
> 
> Is this also the case with the P2 vs leadex platinum?


Yes same thing, only places in the world where you can find both are a few in the EU.


----------



## Sempre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Yes same thing, only places in the world where you can find both are a few in the EU.


I meant does the P2 have a cheaper fan compared to the Leadex platinum.

Btw one of those few countries is the UK. I've been eying the OCUK store and they have some nice deals going there from time to time for the leadex units.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sempre*
> 
> I meant does the P2 have a cheaper fan compared to the Leadex platinum.
> 
> Btw one of those few countries is the UK. I've been eying the OCUK store and they have some nice deals going there from time to time for the leadex units.


You can see which unit use which fan in here, i cant recall myself

http://www.overclock.net/t/1482157/700-750-watts-comparison-thread-fully-modular#post_22109815
http://www.overclock.net/t/1496656/850-860-watts-comparison-thread-fully-modular#post_22435753
http://www.overclock.net/t/1438987/1000-1050-watts-comparison-thread-fully-modular#post_21108368
http://www.overclock.net/t/1483789/1200-1350-watts-comparison-thread-fully-modular#post_22141960
http://www.overclock.net/t/1492076/1375-1700-watts-comparison-thread#post_22324235


----------



## Sempre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> You can see which unit use which fan in here, i cant recall myself
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1482157/700-750-watts-comparison-thread-fully-modular#post_22109815
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1496656/850-860-watts-comparison-thread-fully-modular#post_22435753
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1438987/1000-1050-watts-comparison-thread-fully-modular#post_21108368
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1483789/1200-1350-watts-comparison-thread-fully-modular#post_22141960
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1492076/1375-1700-watts-comparison-thread#post_22324235


Yeah I should've read those first.
The P2 1000 and the Leadex Platinum 1000 both use the same double ball bearings fan (HA1425M12B-Z)


----------



## mrtbahgs

I am looking at acquiring parts for a basic PC over the holiday, most likely used to just stream movies, but occasionally be used as a secondary gaming pc for guests. My plan would be to eventually slide my Gigabyte GTX 670 into this build and probably end up going LGA1150 with a G3258.

Since I am looking to do this at the best value I can find, I want to be sure 430W will be enough power for the system (I guess while gaming) since this PSU is at a great price. I understand it wont be the top pick for its wattage range, but I dont think I can beat the value at $25.
CX430M $20 rebate and $5 promo code = $25 net.

Also to be safe, I know it comes standard with just a single PCIE 8pin, but one of the extra modular connectors will be the additional 6pin I need to power the GPU, correct? Or worst case I can do a double molex to 6pin converter so I can power the 8+6pin 670?


----------



## JackCY

Not enough 12V amps and not enough connections, I would not touch it.


----------



## mrtbahgs

Really, 32A would be too low you think?
What Amperage or converted wattage would I want for the 12V rail?


----------



## incog

http://www.anandtech.com/show/5818/nvidia-geforce-gtx-670-review-feat-evga/18

overall system draw for a system with a gtx 670

hmm

i guess in theory the CX430 could power that card and for $25 it's a pretty good deal (not for the full price)

just remember that 12V*32A = 384

so it's really a 380W unit, tbh, since most of the power for your system is taken from the 12V rail which is rated for 32A at max load

you should be fine, though getting a rosewill capstone 450 is overall the better choice

something else to keep in mind is that you're going to have a pentium as the PCU, not an Intel Core i7-3960X @ 4.3GHz

so i would wager to say that you'll probably stay under 300W of power consumption for normal loads.


----------



## mrtbahgs

Yea thats more along the lines of what I was thinking/hoping. I will look into it a bit further to be sure.

I knew the CPU would be less of a power demand so I wanted to see if I could get by with the 430. Im sure it wont be an issue when streaming or web browsing, but when under its most realistic max load of casual gaming at times I didnt want it to fail or cause damage. I have 0 reason to try and max it out or do crazy benching for this setup.

I guess worst case scenario if I get that PSU for this system and it seems risky on a basic gaming attempt, I either dont put my old 670 in it and make it into more of a HTPC with integrated graphics or add a simple X50 or X50ti card. Again the majority of the PCs use will be media based anyway.

I agree the Capstone would be the ideal purchase for the power requirement and appreciate the suggestion, but I am going to weigh budget a bit heavier with this build and I guess increase my risk a bit more. Plus id rather put that extra $30+ price difference into the motherboard.

*edit: I'll be running the GPU back at factory clocks as well*


----------



## Hawkeye360

Hopefully this is the right place to ask some questions.

I am looking for a very quiet power supply. My components have all been selected due to their acoustics.

My specs are:

Chassis: Fractal R4
CPU: Intel 4790K
GPU: ASUS GTX 980 Strix
RAM: G.SKILL 16GB 2400MHz
Motherboard: Asus Z97 Sabertooth Mark 1
Optical Drive: Pioneer Blu-ray drive
CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-U14S
Case fans: 4x Noctua NF-A14 ULN fans
Other: Creative ZxR Sound Card

I also have a 128GB Samsung 840 Pro, 512GB 840 Pro & Crucial M500 960GB. I will be adding a 4TB HGST Coolspin in the future as well.

At first I thought of perhaps getting the Seasonic 520W fanless unit as it would be silent, but I don't know if 520W is enough for everything.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## KingT

Yes, 520W is more than enough for your system. Your PC would not use more than 350W from the PSU itself.

Also you could get Super Flower Leadex GOLD 750W as it has semi passive mode up to load of 300W and also is very silent up to LOAD of 500W which is more than enough for your system.

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/SuperFlower/SF-750F14MG/5.html

Also there's Corsair AX860 whic also has a semi passive mode up to 350W load and is also very silent up to 400W - 450W load.

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Corsair/AX860/5.html

CHEERS..


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawkeye360*
> 
> Hopefully this is the right place to ask some questions.
> 
> I am looking for a very quiet power supply. My components have all been selected due to their acoustics.
> 
> My specs are:
> 
> Chassis: Fractal R4
> CPU: Intel 4790K
> GPU: ASUS GTX 980 Strix
> RAM: G.SKILL 16GB 2400MHz
> Motherboard: Asus Z97 Sabertooth Mark 1
> Optical Drive: Pioneer Blu-ray drive
> CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-U14S
> Case fans: 4x Noctua NF-A14 ULN fans
> Other: Creative ZxR Sound Card
> 
> I also have a 128GB Samsung 840 Pro, 512GB 840 Pro & Crucial M500 960GB. I will be adding a 4TB HGST Coolspin in the future as well.
> 
> At first I thought of perhaps getting the Seasonic 520W fanless unit as it would be silent, but I don't know if 520W is enough for everything.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


If you are not going to more then one video card then you dont need more then 500-550 watts.


----------



## ThornTwist

I was thinking about getting this unless there is a better option. I will be running 3x 980s so want to make sure to have a good PSU. Its for 'Bones & Black'.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> I was thinking about getting this unless there is a better option. I will be running 3x 980s so want to make sure to have a good PSU. Its for 'Bones & Black'.


Cooler Master V is $10 cheaper
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817171078&cm_re=Cooler_Master_V-_-17-171-078-_-Product

And no before you say its only gold its also a platinum unit like the P2 is its just sold as a gold unit despite that it can do platinum .
You can see how the 2 compare here
www.overclock.net/t/1438987/1000-1050-watts-comparison-thread#post_21108368


----------



## ThornTwist

Ok thanks, and just to be sure, the cooler master will support 3x ASUS GTX 980 STRIXs right? they have both a 6 pin and 8 pin connector each.


----------



## itzhoovEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Cooler Master V is $10 cheaper
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817171078&cm_re=Cooler_Master_V-_-17-171-078-_-Product
> 
> And no before you say its only gold its also a platinum unit like the P2 is its just sold as a gold unit despite that it can do platinum .
> You can see how the 2 compare here
> www.overclock.net/t/1438987/1000-1050-watts-comparison-thread#post_21108368


I'd still spend the extra $10 for the 10 year warranty.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> Ok thanks, and just to be sure, the cooler master will support 3x ASUS GTX 980 STRIXs right? they have both a 6 pin and 8 pin connector each.


It has 8x 6+2 PCI-E cables.
EVGA SuperNova P2 is a better unit so i would say just spend the $10 more.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzhoovEr*
> 
> I'd still spend the extra $10 for the 10 year warranty.


The V has 5 years and who cares about 5 or 10 years almost no one will have a unit for more then 5 years anyway.
And you dont get the full 10 years unless register your unit on the EVGA website with 15 days.


----------



## ThornTwist

K thanks. REP. I'll go with the super nova.


----------



## Hawkeye360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT*
> 
> Yes, 520W is more than enough for your system. Your PC would not use more than 350W from the PSU itself.
> 
> Also you could get Super Flower Leadex GOLD 750W as it has semi passive mode up to load of 300W and also is very silent up to LOAD of 500W which is more than enough for your system.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/SuperFlower/SF-750F14MG/5.html
> 
> Also there's Corsair AX860 whic also has a semi passive mode up to 350W load and is also very silent up to 400W - 450W load.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Corsair/AX860/5.html
> 
> CHEERS..


Thanks for the reply and suggestions!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> If you are not going to more then one video card then you dont need more then 500-550 watts.


So the Seasonic 520W fanless/passive unit would be just fine for my system? It would be enough for the Asus 980 Strix, 4790K, all my SSDs, hard drive and other parts?

What if I were to overclock the CPU & GPU?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawkeye360*
> 
> Thanks for the reply and suggestions!
> So the Seasonic 520W fanless/passive unit would be just fine for my system? It would be enough for the Asus 980 Strix, 4790K, all my SSDs, hard drive and other parts?
> 
> What if I were to overclock the CPU & GPU?


You are never going above 400 watts even with OC on everything you might not even go above 350 watts.


----------



## Hawkeye360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> You are never going above 400 watts even with OC on everything you might not even go above 350 watts.


Ok great thanks! I'm tempted to get the Seasonic SS-520FL fanless unit. If my system will never go above 400 watts then it seems like the way to go.


----------



## ThornTwist

So I went through with getting the SN 100W Platinum but I don't think it can handle 3x 980s with a modded BIOS for around 285W each plus a CPU that can hit 230.4W so it looks like all I can do is 2 way SLI?


----------



## macedoneli

For this Sys which psu ? not going to buy more than 1 video card, No SLI or Crossfire

4690K
R9 290 >>> maybe i'll get 970
G.Skill 2X4GB 2133Mhz
AsRock Z97 Extreme6
Haf 932


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> So I went through with getting the SN 100W Platinum but I don't think it can handle 3x 980s with a modded BIOS for around 285W each plus a CPU that can hit 230.4W so it looks like all I can do is 2 way SLI?


You did not say anything about volt mods? no you cant fit 3 video cards with volt mods on a 1000 watts you are looking at 1200-1300 watts for that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macedoneli*
> 
> For this Sys which psu ? not going to buy more than 1 video card, No SLI or Crossfire
> 
> 4690K
> R9 290 >>> maybe i'll get 970
> G.Skill 2X4GB 2133Mhz
> AsRock Z97 Extreme6
> Haf 932


550 watts for the 290 and 450 watts for the 970, you dont need more then 550 watts unless you are going to volt mod your cards.


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> You did not say anything about volt mods? no you cant fit 3 video cards with volt mods on a 1000 watts you are looking at 1200-1300 watts for that.


You are correct, I didn't say anything about volt mods. So I don't think the PSU has shipped yet. I can cancel the order. What should I get instead?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> You are correct, I didn't say anything about volt mods. So I don't think the PSU has shipped yet. I can cancel the order. What should I get instead?


Get the 1300 watts G2 instead or the Cooler Master V1200 which is a rebrand of the Seasonic XP3 which is the newest Seasonic Platinum.
Or you can get the brand new FSP Aurum PT if you feel like trying something new.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438011
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817104188&cm_re=FSP_Aurum_PT-_-17-104-188-_-Product
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817171095&cm_re=V1200-_-17-171-095-_-Product

Edit: WHAT! $300 for the V1200 go home newegg you are drunk, i would get the Aurum PT in over the V1200.


----------



## macedoneli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> 550 watts for the 290 and 450 watts for the 970, you dont need more then 550 watts unless you are going to volt mod your cards.


no i'm not going volt mod or anything like that, but which one should i buy, let's be 600w or more, if i will upgrade smth don't wanna psu be a kind of problem

EVGA SuperNOVA 650G1 650W is good choice ? or Antec EA-650 Platinum


----------



## Sempre

I'm thinking of getting this to check the total draw of rig when my 2 290s arrive. Anyone have one of these monitors know if they're worth it?


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> So I went through with getting the SN 100W Platinum but I don't think it can handle 3x 980s with a modded BIOS for around 285W each plus a CPU that can hit 230.4W so it looks like all I can do is 2 way SLI?


3way? with heavy OC?
1000W would be running a limit at peak.

I would get Leadex/EVGA G2/P2 1200-1300W.
Or if you are budget unlimited then have a look at other PSUs as mentioned if you like them, it's usually all the same though, minor differences but sometimes big differences in price.
EVGA rocks the price/performance ratio.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macedoneli*
> 
> For this Sys which psu ? not going to buy more than 1 video card, No SLI or Crossfire
> 
> 4690K
> R9 290 >>> maybe i'll get 970
> G.Skill 2X4GB 2133Mhz
> AsRock Z97 Extreme6
> Haf 932


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macedoneli*
> 
> no i'm not going volt mod or anything like that, but which one should i buy, let's be 600w or more, if i will upgrade smth don't wanna psu be a kind of problem
> 
> EVGA SuperNOVA 650G1 650W is good choice ? or Antec EA-650 Platinum


Get Extreme4 and buy a 970








Cooler Master V in the 500-600 range is fine.
But price wise a EVGA 750 G2 can be cheaper or close, gotta see what's on your market. The bonus with EVGA is that most units run fanless until they need to cool. I don't think the 750 would spin up with a 970.
G1 is a bad choice. You want the SF Leadex also sold as EVGA G2/P2 maybe T2 (moded Leadex or what it is).
No idea about Antec, they usually cost a kidney. See reviews and OP.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sempre*
> 
> I'm thinking of getting this to check the total draw of rig when my 2 290s arrive. Anyone have one of these monitors know if they're worth it?


All these gadgets are consumer stuff, not precise but will work fine for what you want to do. I've used one but don't have around now unfortunately. You could also borrow one from a friend







Spend the cash otherwise.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawkeye360*
> 
> Hopefully this is the right place to ask some questions.
> 
> I am looking for a very quiet power supply. My components have all been selected due to their acoustics.
> 
> My specs are:
> 
> Chassis: Fractal R4
> CPU: Intel 4790K
> GPU: ASUS GTX 980 Strix
> RAM: G.SKILL 16GB 2400MHz
> Motherboard: Asus Z97 Sabertooth Mark 1
> Optical Drive: Pioneer Blu-ray drive
> CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-U14S
> Case fans: 4x Noctua NF-A14 ULN fans
> Other: Creative ZxR Sound Card
> 
> I also have a 128GB Samsung 840 Pro, 512GB 840 Pro & Crucial M500 960GB. I will be adding a 4TB HGST Coolspin in the future as well.
> 
> At first I thought of perhaps getting the Seasonic 520W fanless unit as it would be silent, but I don't know if 520W is enough for everything.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I guess 520W is enough but not sure the price of that unit is worth it. For less money you can often get EVGA 850 G2 and run it fanless, I do that with 4690K OC + 280x OC, even 750 might run fanless unless you run Furmark + Prime95 or who knows what to get over 50-60% of PSU capacity.
I would be vary of Seasonic's coil whine. I've had two G-650s, returned both due to it and got EVGA 850 G2 instead. So if their fanless line also suffers from coil whine that's a deal killer right there for me.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macedoneli*
> 
> no i'm not going volt mod or anything like that, but which one should i buy, let's be 600w or more, if i will upgrade smth don't wanna psu be a kind of problem
> 
> EVGA SuperNOVA 650G1 650W is good choice ? or Antec EA-650 Platinum


None of those are very good so no.
You dont need 650 watts unless you are going to have 2 video cards 450-550 watts is more then enough for a system with one video card.


----------



## macedoneli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> None of those are very good so no.
> You dont need 650 watts unless you are going to have 2 video cards 450-550 watts is more then enough for a system with one video card.


I'm going to order psu from Amazon can u give me concrete advice of few PSU's ? i really have no idea which one to buy, i get 550 is enough

Should i also consider haswell ready psu thing ?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macedoneli*
> 
> I'm going to order psu from Amazon can u give me concrete advice of few PSU's ? i really have no idea which one to buy, i get 550 is enough
> 
> Should i also consider haswell ready psu thing ?


Haswell does not matter a damm only if you use C6 and C7 sleep states.
As for a PSU could take a look at the Seasonic G or the Cooler Master V series aka VS series.


----------



## macedoneli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Haswell does not matter a damm only if you use C6 and C7 sleep states.
> As for a PSU could take a look at the Seasonic G or the Cooler Master V series aka VS series.


http://www.amazon.com/Cooler-Master-V550-Compact-Mini-ITX/dp/B00IFQSO68/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1415971887&sr=8-5&keywords=Cooler+Master+V
and
http://www.amazon.com/SeaSonic-550-Watt-CrossFire-Certified-SSR-550RM/dp/B00918MEZG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1415976186&sr=8-1&keywords=seasonic+g+series+550w+power+supply

So this 2 is good choice ? and if i'll be oc cpu that won't be problem for this psus yeah ?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macedoneli*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Cooler-Master-V550-Compact-Mini-ITX/dp/B00IFQSO68/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1415971887&sr=8-5&keywords=Cooler+Master+V
> and
> http://www.amazon.com/SeaSonic-550-Watt-CrossFire-Certified-SSR-550RM/dp/B00918MEZG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1415976186&sr=8-1&keywords=seasonic+g+series+550w+power+supply
> 
> So this 2 is good choice ? and if i'll be oc cpu that won't be problem for this psus yeah ?


The V550 is a tiny bit better then the G but the G is cheaper so pick the one you like the most.


----------



## ArchieGriffs

So my budget is 100-130$ (with or without MIR), I need a 1000W PSU.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151109&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=6146846&SID=xizb0h3u5roa
This looks incredibly tempting, but is 1250W rather than 1000W, and it looks like it's pretty noisy. I'm trying to build a somewhat quiet PC, so that's a pretty big no no. Also Seasonic's nearly non-existent customer service is a concern as well.

Should I just wait for the Black Friday/Cyber Monday sales for a 1000W PSU that's on the list in this thread? Time isn't an issue for me, I'm willing to wait if it saves me a few bucks, my current PSU is fine, unless it's the root of a problem I've been having recently, then it's not







. I'm not planning on CFing for a while, I'll also be waiting for a good sale on the Tri-X when it comes (as if it wasn't already ridiculously cheap).


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArchieGriffs*
> 
> So my budget is 100-130$ (with or without MIR), I need a 1000W PSU.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151109&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=6146846&SID=xizb0h3u5roa
> This looks incredibly tempting, but is 1250W rather than 1000W, and it looks like it's pretty noisy. I'm trying to build a somewhat quiet PC, so that's a pretty big no no. Also Seasonic's nearly non-existent customer service is a concern as well.
> 
> Should I just wait for the Black Friday/Cyber Monday sales for a 1000W PSU that's on the list in this thread? Time isn't an issue for me, I'm willing to wait if it saves me a few bucks, my current PSU is fine, unless it's the root of a problem I've been having recently, then it's not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm not planning on CFing for a while, I'll also be waiting for a good sale on the Tri-X when it comes (as if it wasn't already ridiculously cheap).


What do you need to power since you need 1000 watts?
Unless its 3 video cards or 2 with volt mods you dont need anywhere near 1000 watts.


----------



## mrtbahgs

Alright one last opinion to get from y'all since the slightly higher wattage model is now on sale as well. Is it worth the extra $10 to get the CX600M instead of the 430 to be sure there is enough power or will the 430 be just enough? Again I am going for great budget pricing here so I am not interested in the $50+ 450-500W units with this build.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> I am looking at acquiring parts for a basic PC over the holiday, most likely used to just stream movies, but occasionally be used as a secondary gaming pc for guests. My plan would be to eventually slide my Gigabyte GTX 670 into this build and probably end up going LGA1150 with a G3258.
> 
> Since I am looking to do this at the best value I can find, I want to be sure 430W will be enough power for the system (I guess while gaming) since this PSU is at a great price. I understand it wont be the top pick for its wattage range, but I dont think I can beat the value at $25.
> CX430M $20 rebate and $5 promo code = $25 net.
> 
> Also to be safe, I know it comes standard with just a single PCIE 8pin, but one of the extra modular connectors will be the additional 6pin I need to power the GPU, correct? Or worst case I can do a double molex to 6pin converter so I can power the 8+6pin 670?


*EDIT* Oh it looks like the CS series is on sale as well and is actually on the list here so that will be my go to of the 3 I have now listed unless someone feels I need the higher wattage, but I doubt it. CS450M $30 AR


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Alright one last opinion to get from y'all since the slightly higher wattage model is now on sale as well. Is it worth the extra $10 to get the CX600M instead of the 430 to be sure there is enough power or will the 430 be just enough? Again I am going for great budget pricing here so I am not interested in the $50+ 450-500W units with this build.


Get the XFX TS or a Rosewill Capstone instead there is a reason why the CX is cheap its not that great.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1431436/why-you-should-not-buy-a-corsair-cx


----------



## mrtbahgs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Get the XFX TS or a Rosewill Capstone instead there is a reason why the CX is cheap its not that great.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1431436/why-you-should-not-buy-a-corsair-cx


Not sure if you caught my edit. Will the CS which is on the list be alright? I prefer the semi modular if possible. Thanks.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Not sure if you caught my edit. Will the CS which is on the list be alright? I prefer the semi modular if possible. Thanks.


The CS is worse then the CX in many ways.

If you are buliding a gaming rig you should not put something that cheap in it, but if its for an office or media PC or something like that then sure its okey.


----------



## mrtbahgs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The CS is worse then the CX in many ways.
> 
> If you are buliding a gaming rig you should not put something that cheap in it, but if its for an office or media PC or something like that then sure its okey.


Worse eh? surprised its on the list on page 1 here then.

The use for this PC is 98% media streaming and 2% light gaming which is why I am trying to cut corners a bit more then I would in a full scale PC.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Worse eh? surprised its on the list on page 1 here then.
> 
> The use for this PC is 98% media streaming and 2% light gaming which is why I am trying to cut corners a bit more then I would in a full scale PC.


Whatever thats cheapest then if its just for light gaming it does not matter all that much.


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> What do you need to power since you need 1000 watts?
> Unless its 3 video cards or 2 with volt mods you dont need anywhere near 1000 watts.


2x 290s ~ 300W-350W each, I'm going to push them to 1200mhz, + a 4.5 Ghz 4770k, 2 HDs, 1 SSD, a bunch of fans, rads etc. = at least another 200 W. 850 watts would be pushing it, I'd rather have the headroom.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArchieGriffs*
> 
> 2x 290s ~ 300W-350W each going to push them to 1200mhz, + a 4.5 Ghz 4770k, 2 HDs, 1 SSD, a bunch of fans, rads etc. = at least another 200 W. 850 watts would be pushing it, I'd rather have the headroom.


Maybe 300W from the wall and I've never owned an i7... but I know my CPU doesn't pull more than 120W under 100% load (unrealistic stress test). Factor in efficiency, and he's got a little left over.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArchieGriffs*
> 
> 2x 290s ~ 300W-350W each, I'm going to push them to 1200mhz, + a 4.5 Ghz 4770k, 2 HDs, 1 SSD, a bunch of fans, rads etc. = at least another 200 W. 850 watts would be pushing it, I'd rather have the headroom.


You dont need 1000 watts for normal OC on all that only if you are going to volt mod them.


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> You dont need 1000 watts for normal OC on all that only if you are going to volt mod them.


Define normal OC, I'm planning on doing a vddc offset of +50 to +100 depending how far each gets me, what's the difference between increasing the voltage and volt modding, removing restrictions and going beyond +200?


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Get the 1300 watts G2 instead or the Cooler Master V1200 which is a rebrand of the Seasonic XP3 which is the newest Seasonic Platinum.
> Or you can get the brand new FSP Aurum PT if you feel like trying something new.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438011
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817104188&cm_re=FSP_Aurum_PT-_-17-104-188-_-Product
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817171095&cm_re=V1200-_-17-171-095-_-Product
> 
> Edit: WHAT! $300 for the V1200 go home newegg you are drunk, i would get the Aurum PT in over the V1200.


Thanks, REP. I got the FSP Group AURUM PT Series 1200W.


----------



## Hawkeye360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> I guess 520W is enough but not sure the price of that unit is worth it. For less money you can often get EVGA 850 G2 and run it fanless, I do that with 4690K OC + 280x OC, even 750 might run fanless unless you run Furmark + Prime95 or who knows what to get over 50-60% of PSU capacity.
> I would be vary of Seasonic's coil whine. I've had two G-650s, returned both due to it and got EVGA 850 G2 instead. So if their fanless line also suffers from coil whine that's a deal killer right there for me.


Thanks for the info and suggestions. I have read about that issue, and have read many reviews saying it doesn't happen along with reviews saying it does, so it seems like perhaps a bad batch, not sure.

I might still get one and if I have a problem I can always return it. Still researching a bit though.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> Thanks, REP. I got the FSP Group AURUM PT Series 1200W.


Then you will be the first that bought it, any chance you could take some pictures when you get it am a bit curious to see how it looks out in the wild.
FSP has their own thread but i dont think anyone konw its there
http://www.overclock.net/t/1436674/fsp-fortron-power-supplies-information-thread


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawkeye360*
> 
> Thanks for the info and suggestions. I have read about that issue, and have read many reviews saying it doesn't happen along with reviews saying it does, so it seems like perhaps a bad batch, not sure.
> 
> I might still get one and if I have a problem I can always return it. Still researching a bit though.


I've seen that issue mainly reported for Corsair and Seasonic.
Seasonic doesn't fix the coils in the PSUs much, there just a bit of glue and that's all.


SuperFlower has a piece of PCB that is stuck in the coil and black glue.


I get no noise from the PSU (EVGA 850 G2), the only coil whine I hear is from mobo on heavy memory transfers and from GPU when it runs way too fast without fps limiter.

There are few things that are better on SF/EVGA than on Seasonic. Got 850 G2 instead for the price of G-650 when returning the faulty/noisy G-650s, can't complain, works and it's completely silent. Power overkill, but who cares.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> Thanks, REP. I got the FSP Group AURUM PT Series 1200W.


Swoon


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Then you will be the first that bought it, any chance you could take some pictures when you get it am a bit curious to see how it looks out in the wild.
> FSP has their own thread but i dont think anyone konw its there
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1436674/fsp-fortron-power-supplies-information-thread


Man people are really liking this build I got going on here. I got people wanting pics and wanting me to make a build log for my custom loop and now you want pics of the PSU. I suppose its expected when you spend upwards of 4K on a single PC. I've spent close to 1.4 K on the build in the last 36 hours alone. Should be pretty sweet when its finished in about a month and a half. Its a month and a half cuz I have to wait for EK to release wb for STRIX and have to financially plan for that. This is a build with a lot of new parts so I think the FSP will be a good addition to the build. But yeah I'll have to post some pic of everything when I'm don with her.


----------



## Hawkeye360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> I've seen that issue mainly reported for Corsair and Seasonic.
> Seasonic doesn't fix the coils in the PSUs much, there just a bit of glue and that's all.
> 
> I get no noise from the PSU (EVGA 850 G2), the only coil whine I hear is from mobo on heavy memory transfers and from GPU when it runs way too fast without fps limiter.
> 
> There are few things that are better on SF/EVGA than on Seasonic. Got 850 G2 instead for the price of G-650 when returning the faulty/noisy G-650s, can't complain, works and it's completely silent. Power overkill, but who cares.
> Swoon


Hmm, I don't know what to do now lol. I really like the idea of the Seasonic unit, being passive and all. I really want a very quiet PSU, like as quiet as I can get.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> You are never going above 400 watts even with OC on everything you might not even go above 350 watts.


Do you think the Seasonic SS-520FL2 would be a good unit? It seems like you know your PSUs.









Main reason I want it is because it's fanless, plus it appears to be a good quality unit.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawkeye360*
> 
> Hmm, I don't know what to do now lol. I really like the idea of the Seasonic unit, being passive and all. I really want a very quiet PSU, like as quiet as I can get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think the Seasonic SS-520FL2 would be a good unit? It seems like you know your PSUs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Main reason I want it is because it's fanless, plus it appears to be a good quality unit.


Depends where you are, here Seasonic SS-520FL2 costs $20 more than EVGA 850 G2. Usually the 520FL is a bad choice from price/performance point of view and EVGA is a good one. Other differences being Seasonic PSUs are shorter, Leadex PSUs are longer.
If you want to use a bottom fan in R4 with Leadex based/long PSU look for my mod pics *here*.

Or get an R5, but who knows when that one will be out, if before xmas or afterwards.

Both are very good PSUs, check reviews and see which one you like. Techpowerup has reviews on both, jonny has 850 G2, maybe 520FL too.
The fan on Leadex PSUs spins up late, it's temperature sensed and at room temperatures it spins after 50% and more of load, usually around 60%, here in review it was after 550W.
You would even be fine with 750 G2 for running fanless with single GPU, it's a little cheaper. True such wattage is a lot for a single GPU, but there are not that many good PSUs in the 450-650W range :/ Especially not cheap fanless ones. And sometimes the more powerful ones with hybrid fans can be a better deal to have a fanless PSU.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawkeye360*
> 
> Hmm, I don't know what to do now lol. I really like the idea of the Seasonic unit, being passive and all. I really want a very quiet PSU, like as quiet as I can get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think the Seasonic SS-520FL2 would be a good unit? It seems like you know your PSUs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Main reason I want it is because it's fanless, plus it appears to be a good quality unit.


I belive that the Rosewill Silent Night 500 watts is cheaper and that one is fanless as well.


----------



## JackCY

Looks like SuperFlower makes that unit and gets also sold as Rosewill and Kingwin. Not bad at all.


----------



## macedoneli

Thermaltake Toughpower TPD-0650M - is this PSU poor choice for 80$ ? as i know it's made by CWT or go for XFX XTR P1-550B-BEFX


----------



## AcEsSalvation

What are you powering? If you need 550W, go for the Cooler Master V550S. Rosewill Capstone for 450W, or EVGA SuperNova G2 750W/850W if you have two GPUs.


----------



## macedoneli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> What are you powering? If you need 550W, go for the Cooler Master V550S. Rosewill Capstone for 450W, or EVGA SuperNova G2 750W/850W if you have two GPUs.


4690K, ASRock Extreme4, Giga GTX970 WF, case haf932 and other normal stuff


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macedoneli*
> 
> 4690K, ASRock Extreme4, Giga GTX970 WF, case haf932 and other normal stuff


450 watts could power that so you should not buy more then 550 watts unless you are going to SLI later.


----------



## macedoneli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> 450 watts could power that so you should not buy more then 550 watts unless you are going to SLI later.


So just guide with 1st page recommended PSU's list and get one of them ?







N when PSU needs to replace in 2-3 year ?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macedoneli*
> 
> So just guide with 1st page recommended PSU's list and get one of them ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> N when PSU needs to replace in 2-3 year ?


Either get a Rosewill Capstone a Seasonic G or a Cooler Master V450.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macedoneli*
> 
> So just guide with 1st page recommended PSU's list and get one of them ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> N when PSU needs to replace in 2-3 year ?


When you replace the whole PC years later.

The capacitors can lose a little etc. with age, and overall the max capacity of the PSU can degrade or so they say but old PSUs still run 10 years later.
You don't need to replace it regularly or something.

Clean the air filters on your case and that's about it


----------



## macedoneli

thanks guys for your support

Rosewill Capstone 550-M has best price 70$, only 5$ expensive is Seasonic SSR-550RM with flat modulars








So this 2 PSU both are great and enough for my rig, but which one do u prefer








?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macedoneli*
> 
> thanks guys for your support
> 
> Rosewill Capstone 550-M has best price 70$, only 5$ expensive is Seasonic SSR-550RM with flat modulars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So this 2 PSU both are great and enough for my rig, but which one do u prefer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


The Seasonic G is a little bit better.


----------



## macedoneli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The Seasonic G is a little bit better.


I like it too, but on the forums often i see posts about Seasonic coil whine problem and that kind of decreased this brand in my eye, hope mine won't have any problem


----------



## JackCY

It's about luck and how much you can hear it. Make sure you can RMA PSU easily, it can happen to any brand but sometimes it happens more to one than the other either due to design or bad part choice. If you are building a quiet PC and you hear well then then such things as constant coil whine can be irritating and annoying.
I hear these noises well so don't judge be me only








I can hear a laptop PSU, a laptop under memory load, a router and it's power adapter when it's under network load.

Plus when paying the extra money for a better PSU I expect to get what I pay for, good quality and no weird noises that are not supposed to be there.

Seasonic is good but you may want to check experiences of users with the model you are buying and also beware of the cable lengths. On the G series they are a little shorter than what I might personally like, the 12V CPU specifically.
Quote:


> Cabling - *Seasonic SSR-550RM*
> Type of Cable Length from PSU
> 20+4 pin ATX connector 540mm
> 4+4 pin EPS/ATX12V *540mm*
> Modular Cables
> 5.25"+5.25" 300+125mm
> 5.25"+5.25"+5.25" 400+125+125mm
> SATA+SATA 305+120mm
> SATA+SATA+SATA+SATA *400+120+120+120mm*
> 5.25" to 3.5" adapter 105mm
> 6+2 pin PCI-E 600mm
> 6+2 pin PCI-E 600mm
> Unit Dimensions (L x W x H)
> *160mm* x 150mm x 86mm


Quote:


> Cabling - *EVGA G2 850W*
> Type of Cable Length from PSU
> Modular Cables
> 20+4 pin ATX connector 600mm
> 4+4 pin EPS/ATX12V *700mm*
> 4+4 pin EPS/ATX12V *700mm*
> 6+2 pin PCI-E, 6+2 pin PCI-E 700+150mm
> 6+2 pin PCI-E, 6+2 pin PCI-E 700+150mm
> 6+2 pin PCI-E 700mm
> 6+2 pin PCI-E 700mm
> 5.25" to 3.5" adapter 105mm
> 5.25"+5.25"+5.25"+5.25" 550+100+100+100mm
> SATA+SATA+SATA 560+100+100mm
> SATA+SATA+SATA 560+100+100mm
> SATA+SATA+SATA+SATA *560+100+100+100mm*
> Unit Dimensions (L x W x H)
> *180mm* x 150mm x 86mm


There is also Seasonic S12, M12, S12G, ... which is also sold as XFX I think.
And the SuperFlower made PSUs like Rosewill Capstone and other from different companies for which SF makes them.
The ever repeated CM V550S.


----------



## ArchieGriffs

This looked tempting, but the 5 year warranty is a turn off: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438019&utm_medium=Email&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL111814&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL111814-_-EMC-111814-Index-_-PowerSupplies-_-17438019-S1A6D

I'll see if the the G2 goes on sale.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArchieGriffs*
> 
> This looked tempting, but the 5 year warranty is a turn off: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438019&utm_medium=Email&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL111814&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL111814-_-EMC-111814-Index-_-PowerSupplies-_-17438019-S1A6D
> 
> I'll see if the the G2 goes on sale.


The G1 1000 watts is the Super Flower Golden Green and not the Leadex.


----------



## Harrypoole

Hi,

I have this rig in mind but have no idea how much power it will use and what powe supply brand or amount I should use

Will use it for editing and gaming at high settings and will use usbs and prob over clock gpu

the rig I have in mind is:

CPU - AMD fx8350 black edition 8 core 8mb (4.0/42GHz) 125watts = £126.98

GPU - Msi r9 280 =£170.38

motherboard - Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 SKT-AM3+ = £82

case - Sharkoon BD28 ATX format - Green = £49.99

SSD (for operating system and nothing else) - Kingston technology 120gb 2.5inch v300 sata 3 = £41.80

hard drive - WD 1 TB 7200RPM 3.5inch - blue = £39.99

RAM - Corsair CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9 Vegeance 8gb (2x4gb) ddr3 1600mhz CL9 XMP = £65 0r G-skill 8gb ripjaws x DDr3 2133 dual kit - red =£69.30

PSU - (not sure on the amount I need)

cd/dvd drive - (need it to read disks and burn and to watch dvds) - ASUS DVD-RW (DRW-24F1ST/BLK/As, S-ATA, DVDR: 24x, CD-R: 48x, E-Green, Disc Encryption II)


----------



## JackCY

550W, but hey there are those online calculators too. Not sure 450W with AMD OC would be a good idea, but 550W should be fine.
Maybe they should really sticky it somewhere in OP.
1 GPU ==> 550W
2 GPUs ==> 750W
3 GPUs ==> 1000W
4 GPUs ==> 1200W


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> 550W, but hey there are those online calculators too. Not sure 450W with AMD OC would be a good idea, but 550W should be fine.
> Maybe they should really sticky it somewhere in OP.
> 1 GPU ==> 550W
> 2 GPUs ==> 750W
> 3 GPUs ==> 1000W
> 4 GPUs ==> 1200W


One thing people keep forgetting is that AMD 8 cores never have their cores running at max in just about every gaming scenario. I would trust my Rosewill Capstone to run a 4.8GHz 8XX0 and my GTX 680 in a demanding game.
Just because the CPU can pull X while running this benchmark/stress test, and the GPU can pull X from that one, doesn't matter when the CPU is at 37.5% while gaming, and my GPU is at 60%.


----------



## macedoneli

is XFX TS Series 550 good psu ? compared to seasonic g550 or capstone


----------



## SortOfGrim

hey guys, what is your opinion about picoPSU's?
I'm going to use the Asrock E350M1 1x 4GB Kingston ValueRAM and 2x Western Digital 2TB (WD20EZRX) as a NAS.
What will be the recommended wattage?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macedoneli*
> 
> is XFX TS Series 550 good psu ? compared to seasonic g550 or capstone


Which one the gold or the bronze TS?


----------



## macedoneli

Bronze TS for 60$ on sale

Capstone 550M price is 75$ and only 5$ expensive is 650M but as u say i don'y need that much W


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macedoneli*
> 
> Bronze TS for 60$ on sale
> 
> Capstone 550M price is 75$ and only 5$ expensive is 650M but as u say i don'y need that much W


Capstone is better then the XFX TS Bronze.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Hey guys, need a quick check for someone. How is the "OCZ Fatal1ty 550W"?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skyblazer*
> 
> psu is a ocz fatal1ty 550 watt


Quote for the thread where I (and several others) are trying to help.

On a side note, I would never trust a unit with the name "Fatality" in it...


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Hey guys, need a quick check for someone. How is the "OCZ Fatal1ty 550W"?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Skyblazer*
> 
> psu is a ocz fatal1ty 550 watt
> 
> 
> 
> Quote for the thread where I (and several others) are trying to help.
> 
> On a side note, I would never trust a unit with the name "Fatality" in it...
Click to expand...

Not terrible, seemed to check out in reviews (not great but not that bad, worse than most low-budget stuff these days like Corsair CX, EVGA Bronze, etc.). When in proper operation, it should work fine to full load with any modern computer using 550W or so or less. But there seems to be a history of those having issues, anecdotally. That could just be the very large number of them that OCZ managed to sell, though. It's hard to truly track percentages and real statistics as end users.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Hey guys, need a quick check for someone. How is the "OCZ Fatal1ty 550W"?
> Quote for the thread where I (and several others) are trying to help.
> 
> On a side note, I would never trust a unit with the name "Fatality" in it...


The old one or the new one?


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Umm... I don't know. I'll go ask in a few. Kind of in the middle of putting things together.


----------



## ThornTwist

@shilka, I will have pics up soon. It looks amazing.


----------



## Imprezzion

Can a S12G 450w power a 290X DC2OC and a Sandy, Ivy or Haswell i5 system?

GPU will be overclocked to whatever temperatures allow. CPU will probably be overclocked to the highest Turbo bin a non-K CPU allows.

Will be used for gaming and virtual machines with 16GB of RAM.

We are buying both new or secondhand so any good secondhand PSU would do as well but which models / wattage should I look for?
Efficiency is a big thing cause the guy who i'm building this system for lives on his own so every extra watt is one..








Modular isn't needed but would be good as his case isn't all that big. Bitfenix Shadow.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Can a S12G 450w power a 290X DC2OC and a Sandy, Ivy or Haswell i5 system?
> 
> GPU will be overclocked to whatever temperatures allow. CPU will probably be overclocked to the highest Turbo bin a non-K CPU allows.
> 
> Will be used for gaming and virtual machines with 16GB of RAM.
> 
> We are buying both new or secondhand so any good secondhand PSU would do as well but which models / wattage should I look for?
> Efficiency is a big thing cause the guy who i'm building this system for lives on his own so every extra watt is one..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modular isn't needed but would be good as his case isn't all that big. Bitfenix Shadow.


450 watt cant do it if you want to have OC and everything, and no you should never buy a second hand PSU thats like buying second hand underwear.


----------



## SortOfGrim

so you guys know nothing of PicoPSU's?


----------



## vallonen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> so you guys know nothing of PicoPSU's?


Sure you're not lost? Shouldn't you be over at SPCR?


----------



## JackCY

PicoPSUs
I would call it carputer PSUs.









ThornTwist: pics, where where, I don't see 'em


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> PicoPSUs
> I would call it carputer PSUs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ThornTwist: pics, where where, I don't see 'em


They will be here... soon. Either tomorrow or Sunday. I took most of the pics already, but want to do a before and after of cable management. I got another STRIX and water cooling system today so hopefully I will have everything done by tomorrow and depending, I will have pics tomorrow or Sunday. Still need to wait to buy custom loop and another 980 STRIX. Will be great when its all said and done.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> They will be here... soon. Either tomorrow or Sunday. I took most of the pics already, but want to do a before and after of cable management. I got another STRIX and water cooling system today so hopefully I will have everything done by tomorrow and depending, I will have pics tomorrow or Sunday. Still need to wait to buy custom loop and another 980 STRIX. Will be great when its all said and done.


Send one STRIX my way while at it


----------



## ThornTwist

My PC is not up and running right now so I will just post some pics of the unit itself and forgo the cable management pics because the unit is really all people care about.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!













Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!













Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!













Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Thank you soooo much for using spoilers!


----------



## shilka

Thanks for the pictures it looks very nice maybe besides some of the cables, any coil whine or anything like that?


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Thanks for the pictures it looks very nice maybe besides some of the cables, any coil whine or anything like that?


Its funny that you mention that because my previous PSU/GPU combo produced a decent amount of coil whine, but once I switched to the new PSU, I didn't really notice it at all. Could it be that that the PSU actually got rid of the coil whine?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> Its funny that you mention that because my previous PSU/GPU combo produced a decent amount of coil whine, but once I switched to the new PSU, I didn't really notice it at all. Could it be that that the PSU actually got rid of the coil whine?


FSP units are not known for having coil whine, but there is a first for everything so i just wanted to check with you since you are the first that bought an Aurum PT.
Stupid name anyway as Aurum is latin for gold and PT stands for platinum, so its the FSP gold platinum


----------



## vallonen

Aesthetically it looks sweet I like it.









Ninja edit.
It appears our PSU Guru is a learned man.


----------



## ZeDestructor

Periodic table too. Au for gold (after Aurum) and Pt for Platinum


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vallonen*
> 
> Aesthetically it looks sweet I like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ninja edit.
> It appears our PSU Guru is a learned man.


Si vis pacem, para bellum.
Vae victis

Anyway the FSP Aurum should be added to the OP, only problem is twerk dont have any time.


----------



## ThornTwist

Mmm... gold platinum, I like the sound of that.


----------



## shilka

Sounds like gold-pressed latinum from Star Trek
http://en.memory-alpha.org/wiki/Latinum


----------



## ThornTwist

LOL. That is ridiculous. Its pretty sweet.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> LOL. That is ridiculous. Its pretty sweet.


It was only a joke


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> It was only a joke


Sorry, can't help thinking what if.


----------



## djthrottleboi

So when my cpu is clocked high with 1.3v or up while the gpu is pulling 1.36v minimum my computer shuts down. Is this tripping my ocp or do i need a new psu? only had it for 6 months and its the rig in sig.


----------



## incog

I think a power supply with inferior ripple might provoke coil whine on GPUs?


----------



## jaydude

Review for the Toughpower 850w Gold from the Guru, Should add it too the list









Edit: And here is one for the Toughpower 1200W Gold,


----------



## Imprezzion

i7 3820 clocked to whatever the Megahalems on it can hold.
X79 UD3
4x4GB 1600Mhz
ASUS R9 290X DC2OC clocked to whatever VRM temps can hold.

What would I need to run this reliably for 4-5 years?


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Is the 290X volt modded or just overclocked?


----------



## Imprezzion

Well, depending on what the VRM temps can handle I might run... +50mV or +100mV through normal software overclocking. No hardmods.

I was thinking of a good 650w PSU (CM V650S, EVGA G1 650w, SS X-660, XFX SS KM3 based 650w) but some people say with a 290X OC and a power hungry 3820 a 700-750w would be better.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Well, depending on what the VRM temps can handle I might run... +50mV or +100mV through normal software overclocking. No hardmods.
> 
> I was thinking of a good 650w PSU (CM V650S, EVGA G1 650w, SS X-660, XFX SS KM3 based 650w) but some people say with a 290X OC and a power hungry 3820 a 700-750w would be better.


The EVGA SuperNova G1 650/750 watts is rubbish its a rename of the old NEX units
http://www.overclock.net/t/1476935/why-you-should-not-buy-an-evga-supernova-nex650g-750g

And you can power all that with 550 watts.


----------



## ThornTwist

I have some baaad news. My power supply, one of the capacitors, I think the big one, went pop. I'm in the middle of an unsuccessful build log and I need a PSU asap. I went to best buy and was tempted to buy a 750W CS 80 +Bronze PSU for 100 bucks but didn't buy one. I think you guys here are familiar with my build and would know I need a High quality PSU so I was hoping you guys could give me some direction on what to do. I can try soldering a new capacitor on the board, but would have to take it apart which would void the warranty I'm pretty sure. So I was wondering what I should do exactly. I need a PSU soon or my Phase 1 of my build will be incomplete for a while. I want my PC up and running quickly because I am a huge Dragon Age fan and the game just came out and I haven't even put 4 hours into it yet. I don't even know if the capacitor is the only things that is wrong with it so not sure if its even a viable option, but I just might have a capacitor that would work for the PSU. I still have the XFX 80 +Bronze so I could use that temporarily, but will not be able to do aggressive OCs and stress test benchmarks like 3dMark because I just got my 2nd 980 and want that thing up and stable soon as well. So what do you guys think I should do?


----------



## AcEsSalvation

EVGA SuperNova G2/P2 750W.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> I have some baaad news. My power supply, one of the capacitors, I think the big one, went pop. I'm in the middle of an unsuccessful build log and I need a PSU asap. I went to best buy and was tempted to buy a 750W CS 80 +Bronze PSU for 100 bucks but didn't buy one. I think you guys here are familiar with my build and would know I need a High quality PSU so I was hoping you guys could give me some direction on what to do. I can try soldering a new capacitor on the board, but would have to take it apart which would void the warranty I'm pretty sure. So I was wondering what I should do exactly. I need a PSU soon or my Phase 1 of my build will be incomplete for a while. I want my PC up and running quickly because I am a huge Dragon Age fan and the game just came out and I haven't even put 4 hours into it yet. I don't even know if the capacitor is the only things that is wrong with it so not sure if its even a viable option, but I just might have a capacitor that would work for the PSU. I still have the XFX 80 +Bronze so I could use that temporarily, but will not be able to do aggressive OCs and stress test benchmarks like 3dMark because I just got my 2nd 980 and want that thing up and stable soon as well. So what do you guys think I should do?


Wait WHAT! your brand new FSP Aurum PT died in less then a week?
Thats just super bad luck.


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Wait WHAT! your brand new FSP Aurum PT died in less then a week?
> Thats just super bad luck.


Could have been my fault. I was doing a custom loop and there were a few drips coming from somewhere while I was filling it with coolant. I'm using this stuff which I picked up from Micro Center for $15.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> Could have been my fault. I was doing a custom loop and there were a few drips coming from somewhere while I was filling it with coolant. I'm using this stuff which I picked up from Micro Center for $15.


Can you RMA it or return it or is it dead for good?


----------



## ThornTwist

I don't understand the question. I don't know if its my fault or not whether the PSU said good night. I heard a pop, lights went out (blown fuse) and I disconnected it from the PC. Never repowered it after that. It happened shortly after trying to do water cooling and using the power cable that came with the PSU. I Don't mind getting another of the same model, but for sure do not want something like that to happen again. If it does, I will never buy a PSU from that company again. I can attempt to see if it by some miracle works for some crazy reason, but am very doubtful that it will not start on fire or something because if there is a short with that much power running through it, it could be a disaster.


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The EVGA SuperNova G1 650/750 watts is rubbish its a renam of the old NEX units
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1476935/why-you-should-not-buy-an-evga-supernova-nex650g-750g
> 
> And you can power all that with 550 watts.


Oh I thought everything in the G line was decent







Thanks.

Now.. As far as decent 550w PSU's go (has to be modular and preferably gold due to heat output in small case) the cheapest here is the V550S for around €75-80.
Secondhand I can get much more powerful and better units. Like, a 13 month old XFX ProSeries *1250w* (80+ Gold version) for just €75 incl 11 months warranty and all cables..


----------



## ThornTwist

OK guys, need to know what to do here. I am tempted to make a run to Micro Center and pick one up there and then see if I can get my money back from the gold platinum, but I don't know if that will work or I will just end up spending more money. What do you guys think. I'm asking your advice because I trust your judgement. Please help.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Oh I thought everything in the G line was decent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Now.. As far as decent 550w PSU's go (has to be modular and preferably gold due to heat output in small case) the cheapest here is the V550S for around €75-80.
> Secondhand I can get much more powerful and better units. Like, a 13 month old XFX ProSeries *1250w* (80+ Gold version) for just €75 incl 11 months warranty and all cables..


Buying a second hand PSU is the same as buying second hand underwear
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> OK guys, need to know what to do here. I am tempted to make a run to Micro Center and pick one up there and then see if I can get my money back from the gold platinum, but I don't know if that will work or I will just end up spending more money. What do you guys think. I'm asking your advice because I trust your judgement. Please help.


Just act dumb and say it stoped working.


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Buying a second hand PSU is the same as buying second hand underwear
> Just act dumb and say it stoped working.


K, thanks, REP. Now will my 650W +Bronze do the job for 2x 980s with BIOS mods and a H-e CPU for the time being?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> K, thanks, REP. Now will my 650W +Bronze do the job for 2x 980s with BIOS mods and a H-e CPU for the time being?


If you keep everything at stock it should be fine.


----------



## ThornTwist

Coolant says Low Electrical Conductivity right on the front. *shrug*


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> I have some baaad news. My power supply, one of the capacitors, I think the big one, went pop. I'm in the middle of an unsuccessful build log and I need a PSU asap. I went to best buy and was tempted to buy a 750W CS 80 +Bronze PSU for 100 bucks but didn't buy one.


Why tempted when you need something that will run 3x980s and power hungry?
Quote:


> I think you guys here are familiar with my build and would know I need a High quality PSU so I was hoping you guys could give me some direction on what to do. I can try soldering a new capacitor on the board, but would have to take it apart which would void the warranty I'm pretty sure. So I was wondering what I should do exactly.


Return and get money back, buy something else (EVGA 1200 P2, ... many other options). Get it exchanged, that's what shops usually do when I return stuff and want to buy the same again, they just do an exchange but do it as warranty except that I don't wait a month but it's a swap for a different new piece. That's the two options I would personally consider.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> I don't understand the question. I don't know if its my fault or not whether the PSU said good night.


Could be, if you had water dripping into the PSU, which I can't imagine how is even possible since PSUs are fan down in the case.
Did it do it on the first power on?

Anyway, return, exchange, get money back, whatever your options with the shop are.
Quote:


> I heard a pop, lights went out (blown fuse) and I disconnected it from the PC. Never repowered it after that. It happened shortly after trying to do water cooling and using the power cable that came with the PSU. I Don't mind getting another of the same model, but for sure do not want something like that to happen again. If it does, I will never buy a PSU from that company again. I can attempt to see if it by some miracle works for some crazy reason, but am very doubtful that it will not start on fire or something because if there is a short with that much power running through it, it could be a disaster.


Short. How could a capacitor blow I wonder, the biggest one? That would more be like AC overvoltage but even that's weird because those caps tend to be rated around 400V even for us with 230V AC.
Yeah in your Aurum it's 420V on the primary caps, two big ones in the center of PSU more or less.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> K, thanks, REP. Now will my 650W +Bronze do the job for 2x 980s with BIOS mods and a H-e CPU for the time being?


Stock, you can always check how high your power goes and reduce the power limit/max consumption of your CPU and GPUs.


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Why tempted when you need something that will run 3x980s and power hungry?
> Return and get money back, buy something else (EVGA 1200 P2, ... many other options). Get it exchanged, that's what shops usually do when I return stuff and want to buy the same again, they just do an exchange but do it as warranty except that I don't wait a month but it's a swap for a different new piece. That's the two options I would personally consider.
> Could be, if you had water dripping into the PSU, which I can't imagine how is even possible since PSUs are fan down in the case.
> Did it do it on the first power on?
> 
> Anyway, return, exchange, get money back, whatever your options with the shop are.
> Short. How could a capacitor blow I wonder, the biggest one? That would more be like AC overvoltage but even that's weird because those caps tend to be rated around 400V even for us with 230V AC.
> Yeah in your Aurum it's 420V on the primary caps, two big ones in the center of PSU more or less.
> Stock, you can always check how high your power goes and reduce the power limit/max consumption of your CPU and GPUs.


Thanks, REP. I am pretty sure capacitors and resistors are rated at a wattage limit, as well as voltage, but just the same; they are probably rated way above anything that would constitute a normal circuit for the PSU. But we are not talking about a normal circuit. You have to remember that if there is a short there will be virtually unlimited current which would produce a crazy amount of wattage (work done) ie. heat. Especially if I did something stupid and the coolant did manage to get in the PSU. While the coolant says low electrical conductivity, its still going to do weird things to the circuit.

As far as the AC goes, this can get really thrown off when having a short. The conversion to DC will be all messed up as well. Too much of a spike on the AC high or low side can blow the capacitor. Basically, when you have unlimited current anywhere in a part of a circuit bad things happen to the components. It can even melt the wiring on the circuit.

I was tempted to get the 750W because I could do OCs on all my current OCable stuff to the max and not have to worry about the time from when I would need a replacement that can support 3x 980s, which will be a while until I get my third.

I got the PSU from newegg and I don't know what their policy is for a non-warranty exchange. I could go through the manufactures warranty, but that is usually a lengthy process because the have to refurbish it for you cuz they sure as hell are not going to give you a new one. TBH, like I said before, I don't mind getting the same model again. It was just plain old bad luck. Even though I don't believe in luck, bad things happen sometimes and you can't always calculate for mishaps because if you could, you could probably prevent them.

Anyways, I digress. Not sure what I'm going to do at this moment. I'll look on newegg to see if a return is possible. might just have to call them too. What a drag.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> I don't understand the question. I don't know if its my fault or not whether the PSU said good night. I heard a pop, lights went out (blown fuse) and I disconnected it from the PC. Never repowered it after that. It happened shortly after trying to do water cooling and using the power cable that came with the PSU. I Don't mind getting another of the same model, but for sure do not want something like that to happen again. If it does, I will never buy a PSU from that company again. I can attempt to see if it by some miracle works for some crazy reason, but am very doubtful that it will not start on fire or something because if there is a short with that much power running through it, it could be a disaster.


The same happened to me though i'm still using the psu and lowering the voltage on the cpu seems to do the trick. maybe i should rma.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> Thanks, REP. I am pretty sure capacitors and resistors are rated at a wattage limit, as well as voltage, but just the same; they are probably rated way above anything that would constitute a normal circuit for the PSU. But we are not talking about a normal circuit. You have to remember that if there is a short there will be virtually unlimited current which would produce a crazy amount of wattage (work done) ie. heat. Especially if I did something stupid and the coolant did manage to get in the PSU. While the coolant says low electrical conductivity, its still going to do weird things to the circuit.
> 
> As far as the AC goes, this can get really thrown off when having a short. The conversion to DC will be all messed up as well. Too much of a spike on the AC high or low side can blow the capacitor. Basically, when you have unlimited current anywhere in a part of a circuit bad things happen to the components. It can even melt the wiring on the circuit.
> 
> I was tempted to get the 750W because I could do OCs on all my current OCable stuff to the max and not have to worry about the time from when I would need a replacement that can support 3x 980s, which will be a while until I get my third.
> 
> I got the PSU from newegg and I don't know what their policy is for a non-warranty exchange. I could go through the manufactures warranty, but that is usually a lengthy process because the have to refurbish it for you cuz they sure as hell are not going to give you a new one. TBH, like I said before, I don't mind getting the same model again. It was just plain old bad luck. Even though I don't believe in luck, bad things happen sometimes and you can't always calculate for mishaps because if you could, you could probably prevent them.
> 
> Anyways, I digress. Not sure what I'm going to do at this moment. I'll look on newegg to see if a return is possible. might just have to call them too. What a drag.


Are you sure the capacitor is blown? Or something else is damaged/burned when looking inside the PSU, any smell? Maybe the noise was from some protection kicking in and otherwise the PSU is fine. The modern PSUs have many protections.
Any plume of smoke or smell when it happened? XD
I was told capacitors usually explode violently/ugly, luckily never saw it happen.
Or are any of the capacitors looking like a balloon? As in they seem expanding like a balloon?

What I did with EVGA was use their PSU tester = it shorts the power on pin so the PSU gets a signal to turn on. Normally you can do this with a paperclip, same thing. It's a nice way to test a PSU before hooking it up to a shiny new PC.
That's what I would try before hooking it up to anything or sending it back.

Then if it's truly a dead or damaged unit I would send it back to the seller as DOA for immediate exchange or money return or exchange for a different PSU (EVGA/SF, CM, Seasonic, ...).
In EU we never deal with the manufacturer, always go through the seller unless they went out of business or unless manufacturer/authorized service place can give you a better service by contacting them directly. Sometimes it can be faster to resolve it with the manufacturer/local distributor/authorized repair place. I don't think I've done that ever though and it only works for repairs and exchanges I think, they can't give you the money back, only the shop can from my point of view. Hence I resolve things via shops and also if I do it three times within the warranty and it's for similar or the same issue I get money back. Warranty is always a hassle but know your rights and use them.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> Thanks, REP. I am pretty sure capacitors and resistors are rated at a wattage limit, as well as voltage, but just the same; they are probably rated way above anything that would constitute a normal circuit for the PSU. But we are not talking about a normal circuit. You have to remember that if there is a short there will be virtually unlimited current which would produce a crazy amount of wattage (work done) ie. heat. Especially if I did something stupid and the coolant did manage to get in the PSU. While the coolant says low electrical conductivity, its still going to do weird things to the circuit.
> 
> As far as the AC goes, this can get really thrown off when having a short. The conversion to DC will be all messed up as well. Too much of a spike on the AC high or low side can blow the capacitor. Basically, when you have unlimited current anywhere in a part of a circuit bad things happen to the components. It can even melt the wiring on the circuit.
> 
> I was tempted to get the 750W because I could do OCs on all my current OCable stuff to the max and not have to worry about the time from when I would need a replacement that can support 3x 980s, which will be a while until I get my third.
> 
> I got the PSU from newegg and I don't know what their policy is for a non-warranty exchange. I could go through the manufactures warranty, but that is usually a lengthy process because the have to refurbish it for you cuz they sure as hell are not going to give you a new one. TBH, like I said before, I don't mind getting the same model again. It was just plain old bad luck. Even though I don't believe in luck, bad things happen sometimes and you can't always calculate for mishaps because if you could, you could probably prevent them.
> 
> Anyways, I digress. Not sure what I'm going to do at this moment. I'll look on newegg to see if a return is possible. might just have to call them too. What a drag.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure the capacitor is blown? Or something else is damaged/burned when looking inside the PSU, any smell? Maybe the noise was from some protection kicking in and otherwise the PSU is fine. The modern PSUs have many protections.
> Any plume of smoke or smell when it happened? XD
> I was told capacitors usually explode violently/ugly, luckily never saw it happen.
> Or are any of the capacitors looking like a balloon? As in they seem expanding like a balloon?
> 
> What I did with EVGA was use their PSU tester = it shorts the power on pin so the PSU gets a signal to turn on. Normally you can do this with a paperclip, same thing. It's a nice way to test a PSU before hooking it up to a shiny new PC.
> That's what I would try before hooking it up to anything or sending it back.
> 
> Then if it's truly a dead or damaged unit I would send it back to the seller as DOA for immediate exchange or money return or exchange for a different PSU (EVGA/SF, CM, Seasonic, ...).
> In EU we never deal with the manufacturer, always go through the seller unless they went out of business or unless manufacturer/authorized service place can give you a better service by contacting them directly. Sometimes it can be faster to resolve it with the manufacturer/local distributor/authorized repair place. I don't think I've done that ever though and it only works for repairs and exchanges I think, they can't give you the money back, only the shop can from my point of view. Hence I resolve things via shops and also if I do it three times within the warranty and it's for similar or the same issue I get money back. Warranty is always a hassle but know your rights and use them.
Click to expand...

it was likely OCP but i america after 30 days you have to go through the manufacturer and after 3 years you can't send it in to anybody.


----------



## incog

could a gs600 run two 7970s in crossfire at stock clocks?

it can pull 576W on the 12V rail


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> could a gs600 run two 7970s in crossfire at stock clocks?
> 
> it can pull 576W on the 12V rail


No and its not a great PSU either.


----------



## incog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> could a gs600 run two 7970s in crossfire at stock clocks?
> 
> it can pull 576W on the 12V rail
> 
> 
> 
> No and its not a great PSU either.
Click to expand...

yeah i know it's not a great psu, i was really new to pc building when i got it

shame for crossfire, found some really nice deals on 7970s, €129 for a refurbished model


----------



## noobee

I want to plan an Intel LGA1150 build with the G3258 cpu. I already have a Corsair HX520W but it's ancient and warranty is expired. It's working fine so far, though. Is it okay to risk in a new build or should I seriously consider a new psu? I just need 400-450w since I only plan to (maybe) OC the cpu and the GPU is a EVGA 750 (non-Ti). I'd use 8-16gb of DDR 1600 RAM so I don't need lots of power. Budget is tight and I'd swap out for better components when I have more money. I want to buy a SSD but since I have SATA2, it won't reach its potential. Also, I don't like the current setup - a large Antec 300 case with a giant cooler. I want a smaller case.

I was considering a SFX PSU but there's mixed reviews on the Silverstone.... any advice? I would like to get a cheap case ($50 range) and keep my psu for now but not sure what to do. If I go for a new psu, what are the options?


----------



## shilka

The HX520 is a 480 watts PSU and its really old so you really should get a new one.
For a system with a 750 card you can power that with a 350-400 watts PSU just get a decent one, there are options in that wattage range in the OP on the first page.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noobee*
> 
> I want to plan an Intel LGA1150 build with the G3258 cpu. I already have a Corsair HX520W but it's ancient and warranty is expired. It's working fine so far, though. Is it okay to risk in a new build or should I seriously consider a new psu? I just need 400-450w since I only plan to (maybe) OC the cpu and the GPU is a EVGA 750 (non-Ti). I'd use 8-16gb of DDR 1600 RAM so I don't need lots of power. Budget is tight and I'd swap out for better components when I have more money. I want to buy a SSD but since I have SATA2, it won't reach its potential. Also, I don't like the current setup - a large Antec 300 case with a giant cooler. I want a smaller case.
> 
> I was considering a SFX PSU but there's mixed reviews on the Silverstone.... any advice? I would like to get a cheap case ($50 range) and keep my psu for now but not sure what to do. If I go for a new psu, what are the options?


Sounds like the weirdest setup I have seen. G3258 is not worth it's money, i3 or AMD is better...
750 has no power, why not get a better performance for cash with AMD GPUs? Plus AMD CPUs are a better deal when on budget.
APU A10-7850 doesn't seem like a good deal when compared to other options = combinations of dedicated CPU+GPU though, so stay away from APUs.

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* AMD FX-6300 3.5GHz 6-Core Processor ($88.99 @ NCIX US)
*Motherboard:* MSI 970A-G46 ATX AM3+ Motherboard ($78.98 @ OutletPC)
*Video Card:* HIS Radeon R9 270 2GB IceQ X² Video Card ($109.99 @ Newegg)
*Power Supply:* Rosewill Capstone 450W 80+ Gold Certified ATX Power Supply ($54.99 @ Amazon)
*Total:* $332.95
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
_Generated by PCPartPicker 2014-12-04 07:06 EST-0500_

vs

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Pentium G3258 3.2GHz Dual-Core Processor ($59.99 @ Micro Center)
*Motherboard:* MSI Z97 PC MATE ATX LGA1150 Motherboard ($91.98 @ Newegg)
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 750 Ti 2GB Video Card ($108.99 @ NCIX US)
*Power Supply:* Rosewill Capstone 450W 80+ Gold Certified ATX Power Supply ($54.99 @ Amazon)
*Total:* $315.95
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
_Generated by PCPartPicker 2014-12-04 07:16 EST-0500_

It's actually quite easy, at least in US to build a tiny budget micro and mini ATX PC if you want the small form factor and don't plan to add many things.

Getting something now and upgrading later is a bad idea, you will spend more. Just save for a longer time and get what you want then. No point buying G3258 if you plan to change it a year later, same with GPU. You can get AMD GPUs second hand for half their price usually, makes them a no brainer.
Yes the Maxwell cards are nice but they are overpriced. Be it 750 or 9x0.


----------



## noobee

AMD APU processors suck. The performance is abysmal compared to G3258 cpu. I already have a video card so I don't need the integrated video chip. It's going to be better than the onboard graphics anyway and it's a Maxwell card so low heat/ performance is good enough compared to onboard.

I'm not looking at AMD hardware until they put out something that is worth considering.

'Not in the USA, also, so all the good deals there don't apply to me, unfortunately.


----------



## JackCY

Me neither. Here the AMD combo is around $500 instead of $330








Intel even worse, those went up since I bought mine...
G3258 I don't like it, it has no power, an i3 is better performance/value.
And the FX6300, will probably blow both away and for less money. Plus it can be overclocked and has 6 true cores.
G3258 overclocked gets closer to being usable but that's about it.

I have 4690K and the cores rarely get used to max, so having more cores is beneficial for normal use I have found. For games, yeah oh well, games, they run a little better on Intel and on high clocked cores and don't need more than 1-2 cores, some games start to use up to 4 but don't run them hard. It's hard to find stuff in games to run in parallel since most stuff like AI, audio, physics are still stuck in the 90-00s and graphics needs just one core.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Me neither. Here the AMD combo is around $500 instead of $330
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intel even worse, those went up since I bought mine...
> G3258 I don't like it, it has no power, an i3 is better performance/value.
> And the FX6300, will probably blow both away and for less money. Plus it can be overclocked and has 6 true cores.
> G3258 overclocked gets closer to being usable but that's about it.
> 
> I have 4690K and the cores rarely get used to max, so having more cores is beneficial for normal use I have found. For games, yeah oh well, games, they run a little better on Intel and on high clocked cores and don't need more than 1-2 cores, some games start to use up to 4 but don't run them hard. It's hard to find stuff in games to run in parallel since most stuff like AI, audio, physics are still stuck in the 90-00s and graphics needs just one core.


I've spotted a few things here...
You say the G3258 has no power, but yet you say a 4690k doesn't get used to the max. The Pentium is essentially a dual core i5.
The 6300 doesn't have 6 true cores, it's a 3 core with CMT. Just like the i3 is a 2 core with SMT.
If an i5 doesn't get used to it's max, and i3 certainly won't either. They both require 4 threads to max out.
Finally, unless an i3 is a decent amount cheaper, the Pentium is a better buy. It can be overclocked high enough and easily enough to out power the i3. HT only adds about 25% of the CPUs total performance. This means an i3 is basically 2.5 cores of a Pentium. What happens if we clock a Pentium to 4.4GHZ?

I'm going to get something to eat. I could have phrased this a bit better... but I'm distracted and hangry. Don't mind the 'sharp' tone.

EDIT: You mention price differences. I'm guessing you aren't in a major European country or US/Canada. I know prices can get really messed up elsewhere.


----------



## noobee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> I've spotted a few things here...
> You say the G3258 has no power, but yet you say a 4690k doesn't get used to the max. The Pentium is essentially a dual core i5.
> The 6300 doesn't have 6 true cores, it's a 3 core with CMT. Just like the i3 is a 2 core with SMT.
> If an i5 doesn't get used to it's max, and i3 certainly won't either. They both require 4 threads to max out.
> Finally, unless an i3 is a decent amount cheaper, the Pentium is a better buy. It can be overclocked high enough and easily enough to out power the i3. HT only adds about 25% of the CPUs total performance. This means an i3 is basically 2.5 cores of a Pentium. What happens if we clock a Pentium to 4.4GHZ?
> 
> I'm going to get something to eat. I could have phrased this a bit better... but I'm distracted and hangry. Don't mind the 'sharp' tone.
> 
> EDIT: You mention price differences. I'm guessing you aren't in a major European country or US/Canada. I know prices can get really messed up elsewhere.


Also, I would plan on upgrading the cpu eventually. The G3258, where I am, is about $70. The AMD cpu compared here is over $100 so it doesn't make sense to later upgrade unless prices have fallen? The Intel processors are also way more power efficient from what I can tell. At least, the most recent generations in comparison (at the time of this post).


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Power efficiency for CPUs here is basically and extra $20 a year to run an 8350 at 4.5GHz vs this i5. I know that will be much different in different countries.

If you are on a budget and you cannot do an i5, then if you need single threaded performance the G3258 at 4.5GHz is going to be amazing. If you need total CPU performance then grab a 6300. The 6300 will need after market cooling to overclock. Also, some boards limit the Pentium's overclocking. Some "H" boards have a limit of 1.25V for example.


----------



## AIIE

How inrush current of a PSU is determined?

For example the review of the Cooler Master VS550 here:


http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/CoolerMaster/V550S/5.html

This review says:
"Inrush current or switch-on surge refers to the maximum, instantaneous input-current drawn by an electrical device when first turned on."

I checked Wikipedia and the maximum means a pick value:


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inrush_current

But does it depend on the hardware installed? Does it mean that such inrush current will be when system will request all 550w just from start? Or such inrush current will be requested always with any configuration of the system?


----------



## TELVM

In SMPSs the inrush current is proportional to the capacitance of the bulk caps: the bigger the bulk caps, the higher the inrush current.

More powerful PSUs have larger bulk caps and hence experience higher inrush currents.


----------



## AIIE

Ok, so I bought Cooler Master VS650.

Inrush current of the 550w model is:

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/CoolerMaster/V550S/5.html

Inrush current of the 750w model is:

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/CoolerMaster/VSM750/5.html

So, for the 650w model inrush current must be between 39.65A and 41.60A?

The TPU review says about the 750w model:
"Inrush current was definitely on the high side for a 750 W unit, but not too high overall since it stayed close 40 A and below 50 A."

But 41.60 is more than 80% of 50A. Probably for the 650w model inrush current is about 40A, but anyway it is 10A near the critical value. How really dangerous is such inrush current? Will it be a risk every time to turn on the PC? How to be sure that house electricity system can handle 40A of the inrush current?


----------



## TELVM

This is hardcore stuff and I'm miles away from being an expert, but I'll try my best.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AIIE*
> 
> So, for the 650w model inrush current must be between 39.65A and 41.60A?


It doesn't work that way. What you see in those graphs is not the 'pure' inrush current those PSUs would experience without any inrush protecting device, but the fraction that remains after the NTC thermistor in each PSU tempers it:



If that 650W had a huge NTC thermistor (high resistance when cold) the inrush current may be small, say only 10A.

The same 650W PSU with a small NTC thermistor (low resistance when cold), or without any inrush protection at all, may trigger a high inrush current, say 100A.

So ultimately what you see in those graphs depends largely on the rating of the NTC thermistor the manufacturer choses for each particular PSU.

Quote:


> How really dangerous is such inrush current?


Under high inrush current the sparking of the switch contacts leads to premature switch failure. It can also cause the line circuit breaker to trip. The current can thermally overstress and blow the PSU's input bridge rectifier/s. High currents on the fuse cause heating, which can slowly degrade the fuse over time.

Quote:


> Will it be a risk every time to turn on the PC?


The inrush current we're talking about here is not triggered when you turn your PC on.

It's triggered whenever you plug the PSU to the wall while the PSU is switched on, or whenever you switch on the PSU while it is plugged to the wall.

After that, the bulk caps will remain charged up for as long as the PSU is not switched off or unplugged from the wall.

Quote:


> How to be sure that house electricity system can handle 40A of the inrush current?


Standard circuit breakers are rated for peak (inrush) currents of around 6 to 8 times the running current. So a circuit breaker of say 10A rating should be able to withstand 60~80A of inrush current.


----------



## AIIE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TELVM*
> 
> This is hardcore stuff and I'm miles away from being an expert, but I'll try my best.
> It doesn't work that way. What you see in those graphs is not the 'pure' inrush current those PSUs would experience without any inrush protecting device, but the fraction that remains after the NTC thermistor in each PSU tempers it


But even after NTC values are high enough to destroy something?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TELVM*
> 
> If that 650W had a huge NTC thermistor (high resistance when cold) the inrush current may be small, say only 10A.
> 
> The same 650W PSU with a small NTC thermistor (low resistance when cold), or without any inrush protection at all, may trigger a high inrush current, say 100A.


Unfortunately, there are no reviews of the Cooler Master VS650 with covering of the inrush current. And I just supposed that it may be similar to the Cooler Master VS 550w and 750w models. So, it may be even 100A? Scary...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TELVM*
> 
> So ultimately what you see in those graphs depends largely on the rating of the NTC thermistor the manufacturer choses for each particular PSU.
> Under high inrush current the sparking of the switch contacts leads to premature switch failure. It can also cause the line circuit breaker to trip. The current can thermally overstress and blow the PSU's input bridge rectifier/s. High currents on the fuse cause heating, which can slowly degrade the fuse over time.
> The inrush current we're talking about here is not triggered when you turn your PC on.
> 
> It's triggered whenever you plug the PSU to the wall while the PSU is switched on, or whenever you switch on the PSU while it is plugged to the wall.
> 
> After that, the bulk caps will remain charged up for as long as the PSU is not switched off or unplugged from the wall.
> Standard circuit breakers are rated for peak (inrush) currents of around 6 to 8 times the running current. So a circuit breaker of say 10A rating should be able to withstand 60~80A of inrush current.


But these 60~80 must handle also all electronics in the house? And in fact it will be even less?

Could Cooler Master VS650 destroy or damage something due unknown and possible very high inrush current? Is it better to avoid Cooler Master VS650 and buy a PSU with tested inrush current?


----------



## SmOgER

http://www.pc-max.de/artikel/netzteile/test-chieftec-a-90-gdp-550c-netzteil-im-test/19977
Any input on this PSU?


----------



## AcEsSalvation

I'm not as well versed as the others about PSUs, but I have yet to see an above average mediocre Chieftec


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> I'm not as well versed as the others about PSUs, but I have yet to see an above average mediocre Chieftec


Well many of them are decent and great value for money, big part of them is made by Delta too.

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/power-supply-psu-brands,3762-5.html


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Well many of them are decent and great value for money, big part of them is made by Delta too.
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/power-supply-psu-brands,3762-5.html


http://www.realhardtechx.com/index_archivos/Page5471.htm


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Nice links guys!


----------



## jaydude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Well many of them are decent and great value for money, big part of them is made by Delta too.
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/power-supply-psu-brands,3762-5.html


5 units out what? 50?.... not to mention this was from 4 years ago. Not really a "big part"


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaydude025*
> 
> 5 units out what? 50?.... not to mention this was from 4 years ago. Not really a "big part"


Shilka's source seems to contradict Tomshardware, not sure which one is true.

According to TH - CHP and A80/A85 series were made by Delta, but realhardtechx lists them as Sirtec.


----------



## jaydude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Shilka's source seems to contradict Tomshardware, not sure which one is true.
> 
> According to TH - CHP and A80/A85 series were made by Delta, but realhardtechx lists them as Sirtec.


When it comes to power supplies Shilka should be the first to ask, He knows his stuff so I would trust whatever he source's over anything else









Also Toms Hardware is not very reliable based from what I read in these threads haha


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaydude025*
> 
> Also Toms Hardware is not very reliable based from what I read in these threads haha


Not sure about reliability, but I've found plenty of flaws in their 'gaming benchmarks'. I don't like the site that much. I' haven't spent nearly as much time there as I have on OCN, but their community _appears_ quite toxic and a lot of posts don't get answered.


----------



## shilka

Tom´s Hardware is the second the worst forum on the internet after Hardwareonline.dk which IS the worst forum on the internet.
Anyway i would trust Realhardtechx any day over Tom´s Hardware, but Realhardtechx can make mistakes they have in the past so it might not be 100% right all the time so take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## ThornTwist

I didn't get around to doing an RMA on the PSU until yesterday. It was 30 days exactly from the time I purchased it to when I shipped it back to newegg for replacement. Think I'm ok on time frame? If it turns out they think it was my fault and then just decide to too far past deadline, I might be out ~$240 +$20 for shipping and have to buy a new PSU. At this point its not what I want.


----------



## kokpa

I don't know if it's right place to ask this....I have old system with i5 2500k with gtx 770 4gb, and I just gave my psu corsair vx550w to my cousin because he needed computer more then I(His LC 550 didn't like to stay on when loading system and restarted every 3seconds). I don't use my computer a lot, because of job( there is no time for video games, but still from time to time I would like to play something). I would like to be silent, all my fans are on fan- controler, fully modular, don't like the cables hanging around(case silverstone tj-08), having some room to overclock card and cpu( cpu currently cooled with h55, but I have spare h80i which I would like to install to cpu and h55 on gtx 770). What do you reccomend ? (let say I will have this for next 3-5years, maybe later used like server or storage for pictures, videos, for my job).

thanks


----------



## shilka

A review of the Rosewill Photon just came up
http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=405

I would not recommend this one to many flaws and mistakes.
In fact this is one of the lowest scores i have seen OklahomaWolf give a PSU in a while.


----------



## jaydude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> A review of the Rosewill Photon just came up
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=405
> 
> I would not recommend this one to many flaws and mistakes.
> In fact this is one of the lowest scores i have seen OklahomaWolf give a PSU in a while.


umm... how the heck did that even pass QA









Nevermind I found the issue... sirfa


----------



## shilka

They changed their name to HighPower years ago i dont know why everyone still call them by their old name.


----------



## jaydude

They can change the name all they like, but as long as they continue to act the same I will treat them as such.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaydude025*
> 
> They can change the name all they like, but as long as they continue to act the same I will treat them as such.


Not everything they make is bad in fact the Astro PT series is very good and the quality level pretty high, on the other hand it is their flagship series so that might be why.
I recall another unit they had which made a new heat record, the heat coming out the back of the PSU was only 93c hot.

It was this one
http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story4&reid=397

If you dont belive it here.


----------



## kokpa

What do you think of this ? http://xfxforce.com/en-gb/products/xts-series-platinum-full-modular/xts-series-520w-fanless-psu-p1-520f-xtsx


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kokpa*
> 
> What do you think of this ? http://xfxforce.com/en-gb/products/xts-series-platinum-full-modular/xts-series-520w-fanless-psu-p1-520f-xtsx


Its a Seasonic FL2 based unit and its pretty much the same as the Seasonic its based on, the SilverStone Nightjar 520 watts is also a FL2 based unit.


----------



## jaydude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Not everything they make is bad in fact the Astro PT series is very good and the quality level pretty high, on the other hand it is their flagship series so that might be why.
> I recall another unit they had which made a new heat record, the heat coming out the back of the PSU was only 93c hot.
> 
> It was this one
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story4&reid=397
> 
> If you dont belive it here.


That cannot be good for long term use one would think... Any reason why it gets that hot? maybe a bad sample? OklahomaWolf does not get into that other then the heatsinks being on the small side


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Not everything they make is bad in fact the Astro PT series is very good and the quality level pretty high, on the other hand it is their flagship series so that might be why.
> I recall another unit they had which made a new heat record, the heat coming out the back of the PSU was only 93c hot.
> 
> It was this one
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story4&reid=397
> 
> If you dont belive it here.


Nice furnace.
Can it be used to bake pizza?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kokpa*
> 
> What do you think of this ? http://xfxforce.com/en-gb/products/xts-series-platinum-full-modular/xts-series-520w-fanless-psu-p1-520f-xtsx


From just seeing the pictures on XFX site I would say that is a Seasonic.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Nice furnace.
> Can it be used to bake pizza?
> From just seeing the pictures on XFX site I would say that is a Seasonic.


Its a Seasonic FL2.


----------



## kokpa

so what do you reccomend more fully passive power supply or power supply with quiet fan? Just now I'm looking at be quiet straight power e9 580w and xfx xtr 550w hybrid fan, what do you think is better for the money? or seasonic because of 7 year warranty?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kokpa*
> 
> so what do you reccomend more fully passive power supply or power supply with quiet fan? Just now I'm looking at be quiet straight power e9 580w and xfx xtr 550w hybrid fan, what do you think is better for the money? or seasonic because of 7 year warranty?


If you dont mind the high price of the Seasonic Platinum thats the best option.


----------



## kokpa

Let say I mind high price. Because now I had corsair vx550w for 6-7years and still works, but its time for new one. I'm not heavy user but I like to try new things like overclocking, but I dont know if I should sell the computer or just get new power supply. Because I don't realy have time for playing games. So in one way I don't want pay to much for next 5 years of use.


----------



## JackCY

Budget and market you are in?
Goal/preferences for the PSU?
Needed power?

Here the FL2 520W, all 3 versions of it, SeaS, XFX, SilverS, cost the same and MORE than EVGA 750 G2 and 850 G2 (SF Leadex Gold), which are both decent PSUs with a hybrid fan that only spins up when needed.
That is when you use over about 60% of power (450W, 510W) from them at 20C ambient the fan will spin up to somewhere around quiet 800-1000rpm with a potential max rpm of 1600rpm I think so it's not a vacuum cleaner.
The fan is temperature controlled, if it's hot it will spin up earlier if you leave it in a cold place it might never spin up at all. Or you can have it ON all the time but you want something silent I suppose.

With a single GPU you would have a power hungry monster to get the 850 G2 fan to spin up, I can't, I run it passive/hybrid mode and it never spins up on 4690K OC + 280x OC even during torture tests in the summer (28C ambient = unlivable).

There may be more hybrid fan options than this, but the only other I know I do not like and that is Corsair RM.

I know it can be a little weird when one is looking for a fanless PSU to actually look at hybrid fan ones but from what I have seen over the years you pay an extra for completely fanless PSU and the power outputs of them are limited to about 500W.
Almost any hybrid fan PSU will have no problem running passive on normal workloads. Just like we finally see hybrid fans on GPUs, was about time.


----------



## kokpa

Budget let say 100eur, but can go more or less if it's worth the power and money for my needs. Powering i5 2500k and gtx 770 4gb, ssd, fan controler. Most of the time computer is used for watching movies, series, browsing, but time to time I like to plays some bf3, trying out new games like fc4 and cod.... so looking for something relaible and future proof like 3+years. Power needed, for now vx550w was strong enough, soo let say something in this range or less more for same quality, money, and SILENT.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Budget and market you are in?
> Goal/preferences for the PSU?
> Needed power?
> 
> Here the FL2 520W, all 3 versions of it, SeaS, XFX, SilverS, cost the same and MORE than EVGA 750 G2 and 850 G2 (SF Leadex Gold), which are both decent PSUs with a hybrid fan that only spins up when needed.
> That is when you use over about 60% of power (450W, 510W) from them at 20C ambient the fan will spin up to somewhere around quiet 800-1000rpm with a potential max rpm of 1600rpm I think so it's not a vacuum cleaner.
> The fan is temperature controlled, if it's hot it will spin up earlier if you leave it in a cold place it might never spin up at all. Or you can have it ON all the time but you want something silent I suppose.
> 
> With a single GPU you would have a power hungry monster to get the 850 G2 fan to spin up, I can't, I run it passive/hybrid mode and it never spins up on 4690K OC + 280x OC even during torture tests in the summer (28C ambient = unlivable).
> 
> There may be more hybrid fan options than this, but the only other I know I do not like and that is Corsair RM.
> 
> I know it can be a little weird when one is looking for a fanless PSU to actually look at hybrid fan ones but from what I have seen over the years you pay an extra for completely fanless PSU and the power outputs of them are limited to about 500W.
> Almost any hybrid fan PSU will have no problem running passive on normal workloads. Just like we finally see hybrid fans on GPUs, was about time.


----------



## JackCY

FL2 is no way below 100EUR in Europe.
XFX: 134
SeaS: 132
*SilverS: 130*
Cheapest passive in 500W range FSP Aurum 500W: 121.
Cheapest passive I can see SF Golden Silent 430W: 113. (The 500W version scored Platinum.)

Hybrid:
*EVGA 750 G2: 102
EVGA 850 G2: 110*
SF versions cost more and it's the same PSU.

Corsair RM lol, don't even look at the price, that stuff won't sell ever anymore not with the issues it has and this overpriced.

Taken from mindfactory.de.

You could probably measure how much your system consumes at max, but I doubt it's over 400W. I don't think you would spin up the EVGA 750 G2 when maxing the system out, certainly shouldn't when gaming. 770 peaks at 250W much like any other comparable GPU even the 970 when it's not limited to 150W (reference design, which maxes around 180W).
The system probably eats around 300-320W when using the GPU to max in games. That's less than 50% of what 750 G2 can handle it shouldn't spin up at room temperature unless you live in a hot box.
850 G2 costs almost nothing more and could be or may not be a better investment depending on what you plan to add but both should handle SLI/CF fine if you like that thing.


----------



## Rustynails

if any one can give me a fast response
it's not on the list so i was wondering if this is a good one
Rosewill VALENS Series VALENS-600 600W Continuous @40°C,80 PLUS Gold Certified, Single +12V Rail,ATX12V v2.31/EPS12V v2.92,SLI Ready, Crossfire Ready, Active-PFC Power Supply
it's on special for 79$


----------



## JackCY

Never heard of it.
Can't easily find who makes it, no reviews, sometimes cheaper than Capstone, just get a Capstone instead, costs $65 instead of the Valens $70.
Valens doesn't seem to be made by SF, devil knows who makes it, without detailed pics or a review hard to find out.

Or get CM V550.

Ok found some, *ATNG*, ATM G v2.0 (AG-318). *This is the same.*

*No reviews for any ATNG Valens.*

My verdict: would not buy. But it's probably an OK PSU, nothing special, it will work, don't expect top notch from ATNG.


----------



## shilka

Its an old ATNG made unit dont know how good it is, but its an old Rosewill unit so its probably not all that good.


----------



## Rustynails

thanks guys,
i got a hive 650 80 bronze semi mod


----------



## benjamen50

Master Silent Pro Gold M800 800W 80+ Gold Modular Power Supply is this any good?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> Master Silent Pro Gold M800 800W 80+ Gold Modular Power Supply is this any good?


No.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1516783/why-you-should-not-buy-a-cooler-master-silent-pro-gold


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Of course shilka would have a thread for that...


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Of course shilka would have a thread for that...


Think i got most of the most common crap covered by now.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Think i got most of the most common crap covered by now.



I think it just had a heart attack.

benjamen50: read OP, ever heard of that PSU? No. Ever heard of it being good from reliable sources? No. Ever read proper (jonny, TPU, ...) reviews? No? Do read them








With CM rather look at V750 and V850 I think, if you need that kind of power for SLI/CF.


----------



## benjamen50

I do read Johnnyguru PSU reviews. It's just that a friend asked me if that power supply is good or not, my bad. I should of used google.


----------



## jaydude

Shilka, What do you see in this pic...?


Alarmed? I am.

Edit: Maybe not alarmed... Curious more like...


----------



## shilka

What PSU is that? red PCB probably means the OEM is Enhance Electronics.


----------



## jaydude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> What PSU is that? red PCB probably means the OEM is Enhance Electronics.


It's a Coolermaster V550S

I am staring at their website right now reading "100% Japanese Capacitors"

hmm....


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaydude025*
> 
> It's a Coolermaster V550S
> 
> I am staring at there website right now reading "100% Japanese Capacitors"
> 
> hmm....


I have heard the 100% Japanese Capacitors line so many times before and found out its untrue.
Am not really surprised at this point.

Does not mean the Cooler Master V aka VS aka VSM aka Vanguard is bad.


----------



## jaydude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I have heard the 100% Japanese Capacitors line so many times before and found out its untrue.
> Am not really surprised at this point.
> 
> Does not mean the Cooler Master V aka VS aka VSM aka Vanguard is bad.


False advertisement, Thank god most people read reviews and what not but this is just plain lies written right on the top of the description on their site!


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaydude025*
> 
> False advertisement, Thank god most people read reviews and what not but this is just plain lies written right on the top of the description on their site!


The 1000 and 1300 watts EVGA SuperNova G2 use the same line despite the fact that there are chinese CapXon caps on the modular board.
When i pointed that out to EVGA they said it has 100% Japanese Capacitors on the INSIDE of the PSU, well EVGA thats not what the 100% Japanese Capacitors you say on the box means is it now.


----------



## jaydude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The 1000 and 1300 watts EVGA SuperNova G2 use the same line despite the fact that there are chinese CapXon caps on the modular board.
> When i pointed that out to EVGA they said it has 100% Japanese Capacitors on the INSIDE of the PSU, well EVGA thats not what the 100% Japanese Capacitors you say on the box means is it now.


EVGA does this too









Thank god I got my little Delta psu







haha


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaydude025*
> 
> EVGA does this too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank god I got my little Delta psu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha


They did with the 1000 and 1300 watts G2 but the 750 and 850 watts G2 had the CapXon´s replaced with Nippon Chemi-Con caps.


----------



## qwan456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaydude025*
> 
> False advertisement, Thank god most people read reviews and what not but this is just plain lies written right on the top of the description on their site!


Not false advertisement, as there have been a few changes that had been made to it since the release of the TPU review (the site that the image you posted originated from). Sometime during the 2nd quarter of this year, it had been updated to have full 100% Japanese electrolyte capacitors.
Here is the latest review on the V750: http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&file=print&reid=383

As for EVGA...I guess it does sound misleading, as the 1000/1300 G2 was advertised as "_100% Japanese capactiors *on the mainboard*_" on the box... lol


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jaydude025*
> 
> False advertisement, Thank god most people read reviews and what not but this is just plain lies written right on the top of the description on their site!
> 
> 
> 
> The 1000 and 1300 watts EVGA SuperNova G2 use the same line despite the fact that there are chinese CapXon caps on the modular board.
> When i pointed that out to EVGA they said it has 100% Japanese Capacitors on the INSIDE of the PSU, well EVGA thats not what the 100% Japanese Capacitors you say on the box means is it now.
Click to expand...

hopefully they decide to start using 100% japanese caps as this psu blew on me and now i have to buy a new one.Even worse is even though i went off the johnny guru reviews i went to newegg's reviews and found out that it is normal for a bunch of those psu's to blow with a pop.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qwan456*
> 
> Not false advertisement, as there have been a few changes that had been made to it since the release of the TPU review (the site that the image you posted originated from). Sometime during the 2nd quarter of this year, it had been updated to have full 100% Japanese electrolyte capacitors.
> Here is the latest review on the V750: http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&file=print&reid=383
> 
> As for EVGA...I guess it does sound misleading, as the 1000/1300 G2 was advertised as "_100% Japanese capactiors *on the mainboard*_" on the box... lol


They might have added that on the mainboard part after i talked to EVGA about it.


----------



## qwan456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> They might have added that on the mainboard part after i talked to EVGA about it.


The first review that had been made on the 1000/1300 G2 was Jonnyguru on July 8th and July 15th.
http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=346
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/EVGA/SuperNOVA_G2_1300/3.html

Both reviewers took a picture of the back of the box stated the "...on the mainboard" bit. Oklahoma Wolf even made a comment on it a few times in the review as well.

I'm pretty sure that it had always been there.


----------



## shilka

I cant recall if its always been there nor is it important really.


----------



## qwan456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I cant recall if its always been there nor is important really.


Just clarifying the facts, is all. It really isn't a big of a deal to have those CapXon on the modular board.

What you have said may have also contributed to the G2 being updated to using NCC on the modular for the other wattages too (like the 1600w for example, and which there may be an unannounced revision made to the 1000/1300w as well).


----------



## qwan456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaydude025*
> 
> That cannot be good for long term use one would think... Any reason why it gets that hot? maybe a bad sample? OklahomaWolf does not get into that other then the heatsinks being on the small side


Hmm, I haven't seen that review yet. I'm going to thoroughly read it when I have the time but skimming over the figures on the hot box. It seem that the unit efficiency had still past Gold efficiency. So that mean around ~180w or so of that energy during the AC-DC conversion @ 115v is still being wasted as heat. Due to the cooling efficiency of the fan and the clean integration of the platform, it was able to expelled more heat out of the PSU, thus making the temperature of the exhaust hotter but the internal of the PSU cooler.

Edit: Ah, I should have look at the discussion first before making the post, as I could have link to this post on it instead: http://www.jonnyguru.com/forums/showpost.php?p=108545&postcount=8


----------



## djthrottleboi

i actually asked for help in this thread but maybe my posts must be invisible. even now they are still ignored lol. no suggestions or anything. actually this thread never responded to my posts. well guess i'll continue the reading reviews and stuff ind see about a fix and a new psu. take care guys. besides there are others that could help i guess.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i actually asked for help in this thread but maybe my posts must be invisible. even now they are still ignored lol. no suggestions or anything. actually this thread never responded to my posts. well guess i'll continue the reading reviews and stuff ind see about a fix and a new psu. take care guys. besides there are others that could help i guess.


Sory what did you ask about?


----------



## djthrottleboi

I heard a pop with one of the random shutdowns from this psu does that mean its done for and whats a good 1300+ affordable reliable single rail psu?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I heard a pop with one of the random shutdowns from this psu does that mean its done for and whats a good 1300+ affordable reliable single rail psu?


EVGA SuperNova G2 and P2 is the only series that springs to mind thats single rail.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I heard a pop with one of the random shutdowns from this psu does that mean its done for and whats a good 1300+ affordable reliable single rail psu?
> 
> 
> 
> EVGA SuperNova G2 and P2 is the only series that springs to mind thats single rail.
Click to expand...

sadly i have the 1300w g2 and it couldn't handle what i pull. maybe i should go p2?


----------



## qwan456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> sadly i have the 1300w g2 and it couldn't handle what i pull. maybe i should go p2?


What is it powering?
Also, your unit should still be warrant. It only been out for a little over a year and it does have a 10 year warranty upon registration. Why not RMA it to get a replacement?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qwan456*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> sadly i have the 1300w g2 and it couldn't handle what i pull. maybe i should go p2?
> 
> 
> 
> What is it powering?
> Also, your unit should still be warrant. It only been out for a little over a year and it does have a 10 year warranty upon registration. Why not RMA it to get a replacement?
Click to expand...

Its my rig in sig and they wont give me a advanced rma because i purchased it used and i dont like using things from rma after my experiences with asus so i want to replace it with a new one and sell the one from RMA. BTW used buyers only get 3 year warranties and they cant do advanced rma's


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I heard a pop with one of the random shutdowns from this psu does that mean its done for and whats a good 1300+ affordable reliable single rail psu?


Not trying to troll here, but why would you want a 1300W single rail PSU? i mean you could have a 1kW short that might not pop SCP/OCP...
I've personally seen the damage that a 550W PSU can cause - watched the power wires on a floppy connector melt/burn off the insulation when someone put the connector on upside down. It's scary. watching nearly 3x the power go into that kind of problem would keep me up at night.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3b3rg33k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I heard a pop with one of the random shutdowns from this psu does that mean its done for and whats a good 1300+ affordable reliable single rail psu?
> 
> 
> 
> Not trying to troll here, but why would you want a 1300W single rail PSU? i mean you could have a 1kW short that might not pop SCP/OCP...
> I've personally seen the damage that a 550W PSU can cause - watched the power wires on a floppy connector melt/burn off the insulation when someone put the connector on upside down. It's scary. watching nearly 3x the power go into that kind of problem would keep me up at night.
Click to expand...

because the K|NGP|N has issues with dual rails when drawing higher voltages.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Hey hows the picoPSU-150-XT + 102W Adapter Power Kit?

Thinking of grabbing it for a compact HTPC with a tv card, 3.5" & SSD


----------



## shilka

Finally at long last the 750 watts version of the Antec HCP Platinum is out
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371083&cm_re=Antec_High_Current_Pro_Platinum-_-17-371-083-_-Product

$130 thats a damm good price its $54 lower then the Corsair AX760i, at that price i am going to start recommending this as another option besides the EVGA SuperNova G2.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Hey guys,

Will the Seasonic M12II-520Bronze Evo edition (SS-520GM) be enough for a stock i5-4670k with a R9 280X?
also it will be a temp psu untill the Cooler Master V550S is ready.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Will the Seasonic M12II-520Bronze Evo edition (SS-520GM) be enough for a stock i5-4670k with a R9 280X?
> also it will be a temp psu untill the Cooler Master V550S is ready.


Yes but its not a quiet PSU.


----------



## Smanci

Talking about quiet PSUs, I stumbled upon this. Seasonic did a notable update to the fan curve in their G550 v2. Just in case it wasn't noisy enough.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Yes but its not a quiet PSU.


ah that's okay, I'll just crank-up the volume
and thx 4 the quick reply!


----------



## jaydude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Finally at long last the 750 watts version of the Antec HCP Platinum is out
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371083&cm_re=Antec_High_Current_Pro_Platinum-_-17-371-083-_-Product
> 
> $130 thats a damm good price its $54 lower then the Corsair AX760i, at that price i am going to start recommending this as another option besides the EVGA SuperNova G2.


And all because I could not wait I have the 850 model haha, any reviews up or is it still too early?

ANNNND I read the old hcp review, I am not a smart man it seems









All caught up in the moment I did not bother to read the date of the review hahahaha


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaydude025*
> 
> And all because I could not wait I have the 850 model haha, any reviews up or is it still too early?
> 
> ANNNND I read the old hcp review, I am not a smart man it seems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All caught up in the moment I did not bother to read the date of the review hahahaha


No reviews of the 750 watts model yet.


----------



## ThijsH

Hi guys, I've been having.. anomalies on my current pc and heard the r9 290 might be very sensitive to bad power supply. How good is the corsair rm850 (which is what I am using) truely as a power supply? Is it "good enough" or should I consider a different psu? Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThijsH*
> 
> Hi guys, I've been having.. anomalies on my current pc and heard the r9 290 might be very sensitive to bad power supply. How good is the corsair rm850 (which is what I am using) truely as a power supply? Is it "good enough" or should I consider a different psu? Thanks in advance for any help


Its not all that great but its not bad either.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1455892/why-you-might-not-want-to-buy-a-corsair-rm-psu


----------



## AcEsSalvation

It's not the greatest, but it's still fairly good.
However, not all units are a perfect copy. It could be the PSU but we can't tell if it is.


----------



## ThijsH

Guess I'll just keep using this psu untill my next upgrade, fairly good is good enough for me ^^. Now I'm wondering though which psu(s) do you guys think are top notch for ~150-250$ ?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThijsH*
> 
> Guess I'll just keep using this psu untill my next upgrade, fairly good is good enough for me ^^. Now I'm wondering though which psu(s) do you guys think are top notch for ~150-250$ ?


Antec High Current Pro Platinum
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371083&cm_re=Antec_High_Current_Pro_Platinum-_-17-371-083-_-Product

Dont bother with the 850 watts its $100 more just for 100 watts more which is a massive ripoff.


----------



## ThijsH

That's pretty good for that price, gonna bookmark that for future pc building. Thanks


----------



## Klocek001

funny thing - I thought Antec was French, that's why I didn't pick one although it was well priced and I eventually went with Super Flower although they're not very popular in Poland and I had to wait a whole week for it to ship.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThijsH*
> 
> heard the r9 290 might be very sensitive to bad power supply.


which high end GPU isn't ?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> funny thing - I thought Antec was French, that's why I didn't pick one although it was well priced and I eventually went with Super Flower although tehy're not very popular in Poland and I had to wait a whole week for it to ship.
> which high end GPU isn't ?


Antec does not make the units they sell Seasonic and Delta does.


----------



## Klocek001

I'm just amused how silly I was being not getting one cause the name sounded French (to me).
I could pick either High Current 750 or SF leadex 850 gold, decided against the 1st one.


----------



## ThijsH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> which high end GPU isn't ?


That is an excellent point indeed.


----------



## Klocek001

I'm just wondering about that - which one is more vulnerable to the negative effects of PSU malfunction -a cheapo like Palit or a high quality card like MSI lightning ?


----------



## u3b3rg33k

That probably depends on how the PSU in question fails.


----------



## ThijsH

I'd think maybe the msi lightning as the palit would more often be paired with a cheap psu and the lightning with a more quality psu, as those are have similar budget targets. So they have to build the palit one to withstand a bad psu but the lightning is often paired with quality psu and as such doesnt have to be build to withstand a bad power supply.

Of course all of that is just a random theory


----------



## fuloran1

Hey all! I think it's time to replace my 6 year old PSU. So, EVGA Supernova G2 750 or Antec HCP 750?


----------



## jaydude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuloran1*
> 
> Hey all! I think it's time to replace my 6 year old PSU. So, EVGA Supernova G2 750 or Antec HCP 750?


I vote Antec all the way, No going wrong with Delta and you just cannot beat that price for what your getting


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaydude025*
> 
> I vote Antec all the way, No going wrong with Delta and you just cannot beat that price for what your getting


Thanks! Can you explain a bit more abot what I am getting, versus say the EVGA?


----------



## jaydude

Both power supplies are top notch, it's more of a personal preference on my behalf haha, Ripple is a little better on the EVGA unit "only 10mv better at most so its negligible" voltage regulation is better on the Antec/Delta unit "again only by a small margin"

Overall I would say Delta has the better build quality but when comparing it to the EVGA unit they are about the same if the prices are right.

The EVGA has a ten year warranty, the Antec has a 7 year warranty, But the Antec will easily outlast that by a fair margin I would bet.

In the end its up to you, both psu's are top notch, it's just a matter of personal preference and price in this case
















Edit: Shilka mentioned that EVGA have not been 100% truthful with their 100% Japanese capacitors in the past, I am not sure if that pertains to the 750w models or not but I know the Antec/Delta unit ships with 100% Japanese capacitors 100% of the time, Shilka might be able to shed some light on this for you but I am sure that's not the case anymore with EVGA


----------



## wes1099

I am looking for a quiet PSU ~750 watts to replace my EVGA NEX750B. What would you guys recomend in the ~$100 range? My PSU is currently the loudest part of hardware in my build and it is really irritating me :/


----------



## Bold Eagle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuloran1*
> 
> Thanks! Can you explain a bit more abot what I am getting, versus say the EVGA?


I would have said Antec as well but when you use the links from the OP:

Antec
http://www.realhardtechx.com/index_archivos/Page673.htm

eVGA
http://www.realhardtechx.com/index_archivos/Page2293.htm

Something did jump out:

http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Antec-High-Current-Pro-750-W-Power-Supply-Review/1632/11

Have a read of the conclusion - it doesn't bode well for the Antec Quality control functions.......

Whereas for the evga:

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story6&reid=380
Quote:


> Performance 10
> Functionality 10
> Value 9.5
> Build Quality 9.5
> Total Score 9.8


Which is damn good by JG standards.

I would do some more research on the EVGA PSU, the ANTEC has personally left me with some concern......my 2c.


----------



## jaydude

Antec HCP Platinum 750

Evga supernova g2 750

You don't need 750w for that system unless you plan on SLI, Could do a 450-500w psu if you so wished


----------



## jaydude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bold Eagle*
> 
> I would have said Antec as well but when you use the links from the OP:
> 
> Antec
> http://www.realhardtechx.com/index_archivos/Page673.htm
> 
> eVGA
> http://www.realhardtechx.com/index_archivos/Page2293.htm
> 
> Something did jump out:
> 
> http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Antec-High-Current-Pro-750-W-Power-Supply-Review/1632/11
> 
> Have a read of the conclusion - it doesn't bode well for the Antec Quality control functions.......
> 
> Whereas for the evga:
> 
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story6&reid=380
> Which is damn good by JG standards.
> 
> I would do some more research on the EVGA PSU, the ANTEC has personally left me with some concern......my 2c.


That is the old Antec HCP, it's gold rated, the new ones are platinum and do not have such downfalls









Review


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaydude025*
> 
> Both power supplies are top notch, it's more of a personal preference on my behalf haha, Ripple is a little better on the EVGA unit "only 10mv better at most so its negligible" voltage regulation is better on the Antec/Delta unit "again only by a small margin"
> 
> Overall I would say Delta has the better build quality but when comparing it to the EVGA unit they are about the same if the prices are right.
> 
> The EVGA has a ten year warranty, the Antec has a 7 year warranty, But the Antec will easily outlast that by a fair margin I would bet.
> 
> In the end its up to you, both psu's are top notch, it's just a matter of personal preference and price in this case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Shilka mentioned that EVGA have not been 100% truthful with their 100% Japanese capacitors in the past, I am not sure if that pertains to the 750w models or not but I know the Antec/Delta unit ships with 100% Japanese capacitors 100% of the time, Shilka might be able to shed some light on this for you but I am sure that's not the case anymore with EVGA


Wow, thank you!
+rep

So its this one right?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371083&cm_re=hcp_750-_-17-371-083-_-Product

EDIT

SO I dont need 750 huh? What would you recommend in a 600w range?


----------



## jaydude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuloran1*
> 
> Wow, thank you!
> +rep
> 
> So its this one right?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371083&cm_re=hcp_750-_-17-371-083-_-Product
> 
> EDIT
> 
> SO I dont need 750 huh? What would you recommend in a 600w range?


Yep that's the one









Honestly I would stick to either the 750w G2 or Antec Plat 750w, they are most efficient around to 50% range and its always nice to have the extra power in case you wanna upgrade later on to SLI or Crossfire or what have you









"and before anyone mentions, yes I know efficiency does not mean much when the difference is only a couple of percent, still thought it was worth mentioning at the least"


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaydude025*
> 
> Yep that's the one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly I would stick to either the 750w G2 or Antec Plat 750w, they are most efficient around to 50% range and its always nice to have the extra power in case you wanna upgrade later on to SLI or Crossfire or what have you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "and before anyone mentions, yes I know efficiency does not mean much when the difference is only a couple of percent, still thought it was worth mentioning at the least"


Awesome, thank you again!


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuloran1*
> 
> Wow, thank you!
> +rep
> 
> So its this one right?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371083&cm_re=hcp_750-_-17-371-083-_-Product
> 
> EDIT
> 
> SO I dont need 750 huh? What would you recommend in a 600w range?


You dont need more then 550 watts for a system with a single video card.

As for the Antec Vs EVGA question, the Antec is better made and has better voltage regulation but is multi rail where the EVGA is cheaper has better ripple suppression.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuloran1*
> 
> Hey all! I think it's time to replace my 6 year old PSU. So, EVGA Supernova G2 750 or Antec HCP 750?


EVGA (SF), better price, longer cables, hybrid fan, longer warranty, fully modular, ...
For those reasons I would go with EVGA (SF Leadex).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> I am looking for a quiet PSU ~750 watts to replace my EVGA NEX750B. What would you guys recomend in the ~$100 range? My PSU is currently the loudest part of hardware in my build and it is really irritating me :/


No wonder with the crappy NEX750B.
750 G2 is in the range of $100-110 usually nowadays, in US that is.

Although both of you you don't need so much power for a single GPU PC.
550W is enough. A Cooler Master V550S. It's way more efficient for everyday use both below 100W and at full load, cheaper than the suggested 750W+ PSUs. Fan should be quiet but it's not hybrid.

Unless you want a fanless PSU, then by all means get the EVGA (SF) hybrid one and run it in hybrid mode.

Antec HCP Gold, yes nice Delta unit but costs more than EVGA G2s and has no hybrid fan. It's also a bit more dated.
As far as I know the capacitors in EVGA Leadex based PSUs are truly all Japanese.
Quote:


> The modular board. True to their word, EVGA has gone with all Japanese capacitors from Nippon Chemi-Con.


While I had some objections into how SF tossed "half the mess" from their manufacturing line into my PSU, after shaking the two tiny blobs of solder out before plugging it in it works as expected.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> EVGA (SF), better price, longer cables, hybrid fan, longer warranty, fully modular, ...
> For those reasons I would go with EVGA (SF Leadex).
> No wonder with the crappy NEX750B.
> 750 G2 is in the range of $100-110 usually nowadays, in US that is.
> 
> Although both of you you don't need so much power for a single GPU PC.
> 550W is enough. A Cooler Master V550S. It's way more efficient for everyday use both below 100W and at full load, cheaper than the suggested 750W+ PSUs. Fan should be quiet but it's not hybrid.
> 
> Unless you want a fanless PSU, then by all means get the EVGA (SF) hybrid one and run it in hybrid mode.
> 
> Antec HCP Gold, yes nice Delta unit but costs more than EVGA G2s and has no hybrid fan. It's also a bit more dated.
> As far as I know the capacitors in EVGA Leadex based PSUs are truly all Japanese.
> While I had some objections into how SF tossed "half the mess" from their manufacturing line into my PSU, after shaking the two tiny blobs of solder out before plugging it in it works as expected.


Maybe I will look into that cooler master one. The reason I bought a 750 watt in the first place is because I am planning on adding things later such as a second GPU, more hard drives, water cooling pumps, and stuff. I am constantly adding hard drives mostly because so many games are 30+GB before DLCs and single player save files. I only have 4 hard drives so far but I think I am almost needing a 5th.


----------



## shilka

Buy a 4 TB or bigger HDD instead.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Buy a 4 TB or bigger HDD instead.


lol lately i been thinking i should have took that route. more oc potential.


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaydude025*
> 
> Yep that's the one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly I would stick to either the 750w G2 or Antec Plat 750w, they are most efficient around to 50% range and its always nice to have the extra power in case you wanna upgrade later on to SLI or Crossfire or what have you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "and before anyone mentions, yes I know efficiency does not mean much when the difference is only a couple of percent, still thought it was worth mentioning at the least"


Just wanted to say thanks again, I went with the EVGA for the easiest reason, I have a Microcenter near me and its what they had in stock. I really like it though.

Thanks again!


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Buy a 4 TB or bigger HDD instead.


I am thinking of getting a 4TB WD black, but SSD's are super appealing too. I might just get 2x 1TB WD blue drives and put them in RAID 0 for better speeds. The HDDs I have so far were free drives I salvaged from various dead PCs I have encountered so they are kinda random. Right now I have a 64GB Kingston SSD, a 3.5" 750GB Hitachi 7200rpm, a 2.5" 500GB Hitachi 7200rpm, and a 2.5" 1TB 5400 RPM seagate.


----------



## wes1099

Does anyone know if the XFX XTR PSU's are any good? The 650 watt model is $109.49 on Newegg plus a $20 rebate which is a pretty good deal for a fully modular 80+ Gold 650 watt PSU.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Does anyone know if the XFX XTR PSU's are any good? The 650 watt model is $109.49 on Newegg with a $20 rebate which is a pretty good deal for a fully modular 80+ Gold 650 watt PSU.


Its a fully modular version of the Seasonic G.
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/XFX/XTR650/


----------



## jaydude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuloran1*
> 
> Just wanted to say thanks again, I went with the EVGA for the easiest reason, I have a Microcenter near me and its what they had in stock. I really like it though.
> 
> Thanks again!


No problem









I wish I had a microcenter in this country, all I keep hearing is how cheap they are haha.









That psu will easily do SLI if you ever feel the need somewhere down the line, Enjoy the next several years without psu troubles and worries


----------



## Klocek001

is OCCT Power Supply test sth avoid ? like furmark


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Its a fully modular version of the Seasonic G.
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/XFX/XTR650/


Oh, thats cool. I think I will probably end up getting one then, however it will be second on my list of upgrades, first being a Swiftech H220x.


----------



## Imprezzion

A H220X and a 4670K? I assume you're planning to overclock?
Not a good idea on a MSI G45 unless it's the Z87 G45 _Gaming_. That's at least half decent in terms of VRM's.

Built a system for a buddy's brother yesterday with a CM V650S in a Bitfenix Shadow which is quite a small case. Even then the 4+4 CPU cable is barely long enough to go behind the motherboard tray.. Why is the CPU cable on the V650S SO short... It would for example never even get near the board in my HAF 932 Adv. or any other full tower basically...


----------



## jaydude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> A H220X and a 4670K? I assume you're planning to overclock?
> Not a good idea on a MSI G45 unless it's the Z87 G45 _Gaming_. That's at least half decent in terms of VRM's.
> 
> Built a system for a buddy's brother yesterday with a CM V650S in a Bitfenix Shadow which is quite a small case. Even then the 4+4 CPU cable is barely long enough to go behind the motherboard tray.. Why is the CPU cable on the V650S SO short... It would for example never even get near the board in my HAF 932 Adv. or any other full tower basically...


Nothing wrong with the G45 for mild overclocks, anything over 1.35v+ I would not recommend going higher then that though.. Mind you I am talking about the G45 with the power sipping Ivy









anyway I am getting a bit


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaydude025*
> 
> Nothing wrong with the G45 for mild overclocks, anything over 1.35v+ I would not recommend going higher then that though.. Mind you I am talking about the G45 with the power sipping Ivy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway I am getting a bit


The original non-Gaming G45's use D-PAK MOSFET's which are horrible lol. The Gamings use PowerPAK's which are a lot better.

But, back on topic, has anyone read the review from Jonnyguru on the Xigmatek Maverick S 500W?
It looked very promising for a Andyson unit with decent regulation and outstanding ripple but the soldering quality was so bad i'm surprised they gave it a 7.5 for build quality and not a 3... Also the power on tests failed with the 5v going way over spec at 5.8v peak..


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> the soldering quality was so bad i'm surprised they gave it a 7.5 for build quality and not a 3...


The build quality score has to leave room for other things that can suck, as seen here: http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=324


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf*
> 
> The build quality score has to leave room for other things that can suck, as seen here: http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=324


Thats still the worst unit you have tested right?
I still read it from time just to get a good laugh.

Keep up the good work by the way.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Thats still the worst unit you have tested right?


Yep. Still have the guts around here somewhere, too.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf*
> 
> Yep. Still have the guts around here somewhere, too.


By the way do you know anything about the new fully modular Thermaltake Tough Power Grand units? the older semi modular 1200 watts was flatout terrible.


----------



## jaydude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf*
> 
> The build quality score has to leave room for other things that can suck, as seen here: http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=324


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Thats still the worst unit you have tested right?
> I still read it from time just to get a good laugh.
> 
> Keep up the good work by the way.


I love this unit, I love the fact that even the box is full of itself


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/2sb0oa/pcmasterrace_pro_tip_9_psu_ranking_and_tiers_2015/

Lol, so like this was made with no reference at all to any OEMs with these PSUs

Care to pick this apart PSU fanatics?


----------



## AcEsSalvation

HAHAHAHA I love seeing that Thermaltake TR2 made it to tier 5. I believe it.


----------



## Imprezzion

Corsair RM Tier 2a. Nope.


----------



## shilka

Why is the Corsair RM both Tier 2a AND Tier 3 if its becasue of one is the CWT and the other is Hipro they should at least say which is which.
Think that the Tier 3 RM is the CWT one.


----------



## JackCY

Everyone has different preferences, it's best to group PSUs by the manufacturer though not the seller.
Some PSUs can be a fail simply because of short cables (EPS) if you have a full tower. Seasonic likes short cables for example :/
Many things to consider when making a summary.

Ah now I remember why I skipped Corsair RM, insane price, missing connections, Chinese caps, ... That series is done as anyone sensible will look elsewhere for a hybrid PSU.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Everyone has different preferences, it's best to group PSUs by the manufacturer though not the seller.
> Some PSUs can be a fail simply because of short cables (EPS) if you have a full tower. Seasonic likes short cables for example :/
> Many things to consider when making a summary.
> 
> Ah now I remember why I skipped Corsair RM, insane price, missing connections, Chinese caps, ... That series is done as anyone sensible will look elsewhere for a hybrid PSU.


The missing connections was an error on the prototype only, it was fixed on the model that went on sale.
But yes the RM is not really worth buying when you get much better and often for the same price or less.

Main problem is many are not sensible or just know any better.
Just look at my CX thread i got so tired of all the fanboys that i asked to have my thread locked so i dont have to deal with them anymore, i will do the same with the RM thread if i have to deal with that again.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Because the list apparently came from Toms Hardware and that site is not really known for its accuracy and specialist interest.


----------



## Bold Eagle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Because the list apparently came from Toms Hardware and that site is not really known for its accuracy and specialist interest.


It's the "n00bs Technical" reference site.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bold Eagle*
> 
> It's the "n00bs Technical" reference site.


Everytime I see someone reference toms hardware I just cringe. It's like seeing someone reference GPUBoss or "CanIRunIt" sites.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Everytime I see someone reference toms hardware I just cringe. It's like seeing someone reference GPUBoss or "CanIRunIt" sites.


I agree.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Everytime I see someone reference toms hardware I just cringe. It's like seeing someone reference GPUBoss or "CanIRunIt" sites.


What sites would you recommend? From what I have seen it's pretty tough to find one that has decent volume of stuff that also has quality, most have turned into advertising sites or play on the note to the manufacturer's wishes in return for some cash/hw/whatever payment.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> What sites would you recommend? From what I have seen it's pretty tough to find one that has decent volume of stuff that also has quality, most have turned into advertising sites or play on the note to the manufacturer's wishes in return for some cash/hw/whatever payment.


All recommended sites are included in the OP








Quote:


> Try to stick to reputable, competent reviewers when doing such research, I'd recommend JonnyGURU, TechPowerUp, Hardware Secrets, HardOCP, PC Perspective, KitGuru and for a touch of exotism IT OCP and Playwares.


----------



## shilka

Holy crap twerk is online! been forever since i have seen you.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Everytime I see someone reference toms hardware I just cringe. It's like seeing someone reference GPUBoss or "CanIRunIt" sites.
> 
> 
> 
> What sites would you recommend? From what I have seen it's pretty tough to find one that has decent volume of stuff that also has quality, most have turned into advertising sites or play on the note to the manufacturer's wishes in return for some cash/hw/whatever payment.
Click to expand...

there is no one site take everything with a grain of salt and cross reference. researching is key. even toms has some fact in it mixed with the garbage and sometimes it okay to look at TH sometimes but use common sense.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> All recommended sites are included in the OP


Ah, ok, I was looking for other things than PSU to be honest








I usually just search and see what is there, see TPU database etc.

For PSUs the choices seem pretty easy








But reviewers of other HW often take an easy way out.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> All recommended sites are included in the OP


Dont forget OCN too.

If i wanna ask question this is the place that I come too


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Dont forget OCN too.
> 
> If i wanna ask question this is the place that I come too


Many other forums are flatout terrible compared to OCN.
A danish forum was so bad that i left after have received death threats from more then one user.


----------



## jaydude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Many other forums are flatout terrible compared to OCN.
> A danish forum was so bad that i left after have received death threats from more then one user.


This is why I deleted my Reddit account. Keyboard warriors the lot of them.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaydude025*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Many other forums are flatout terrible compared to OCN.
> A danish forum was so bad that i left after have received death threats from more then one user.
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I deleted my Reddit account. Keyboard warriors the lot of them.
Click to expand...

lol thats why i never got into that site. too immature. that and their format is atrociously annoying when it comes to finding anything on their pages.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> A danish forum was so bad that i left after have received death threats from more then one user.




And I thought Danish are friendly.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> 
> 
> And I thought Danish are friendly.


Might have been every idiot in the country on one site as i tried another one which was much smaller and less busy but much more friendly and professional.
Or at least they had mods that actually did something.


----------



## shilka

OklahomaWolf reviews the Seasonic Snow Silent 1050W
http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story6&reid=409

Only way this one could get better if they use a bigger fan and bring the 12v ripple down below 20mv.


----------



## JackCY

12cm fan, typically Seasonic shorter cables :/
Ripple, same as ever. 12.30V != 12.00V but some other reviews show 12.10V, strange, why this high.

Yet another 1000W platinum. How many do we need? I guess 2-3 from each company. One black, one white, and one pink I suppose


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Many other forums are flatout terrible compared to OCN.
> A danish forum was so bad that i left after have received death threats from more then one user.


Death threats over pc hardware...


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuloran1*
> 
> Death threats over pc hardware...


No death threats over i called the Corsair RM not all that good and overrated / overhyped / overpriced which it is.
Stupid fanboys.


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> No death threats over i called the Corsair RM not all that good and overrated / overhyped / overpriced which it is.
> Stupid fanboys.


Wow. Well I can tell you that everyone here is extremely happy to have you!


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuloran1*
> 
> Wow. Well I can tell you that everyone here is extremely happy to have you!


Thank you and yes OCN is a much better place by far.


----------



## JackCY

It stills shows as second result on Google when you search: "corsair rm"








Why you might not want to buy a Corsair RM PSU
The first result is to Corsair site, third is newegg.

Can you make a summary table in the Leadex/EVGA thread similar to what is here? It makes for a nice summary.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> It stills shows as second result on Google when you search: "corsair rm"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why you might not want to buy a Corsair RM PSU
> The first result is to Corsair site, third is newegg.
> 
> Can you make a summary table in the Leadex/EVGA thread similar to what is here? It makes for a nice summary.


LOL you are right it is the second link to come up.
I have no idea how twerk made that and he is much more skillfull then i am, so no i have no idea how to set things up that way.


----------



## JackCY

HTML table seems to work, although maybe not as huge as in OP for a regular user, sample works though.


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

Im planning to get 2 Antec HCP 850W with the OC link.

I have a server case with alot of stuff in it, it will be used well, instead of straining 1 PSU constantly.

* i will then have the AX1200i as a touchstone.


----------



## jaydude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GunnzAkimbo*
> 
> Im planning to get 2 Antec HCP 850W with the OC link.
> 
> I have a server case with alot of stuff in it, it will be used well, instead of straining 1 PSU constantly.
> 
> * i will then have the AX1200i as a touchstone.


The EVGA T2 1600w might be a better choice then 2 psu's, I remember reading the 1600w T2 is good for up to 1800w continuous


----------



## JackCY

You mean home made server, with 2 PSUs? Exactly, why not use one powerful enough PSU?
Normally for a proper server you would probably have very different PSUs than these consumer ones and they would be hot-swappable.


----------



## shilka

OklahomaWolf reviews the EVGA SuperNova T2 1600 watts
EVGA SuperNova T2 1600 watts review

$50 less the the Corsair AX1500i and it has 100 watts more has better ripple suppression and better efficiency above 50% loads, only thing the AX1500i does better is voltage regulation but only by 0.3%.


----------



## JackCY

That's NSFW stuff.
I wonder though how many units at these power levels do companies really manage to sell?








Next the 2kW version for EU market haha.

The soldering and interference bug... they should probably adjust their soldering machine.


----------



## ZeDestructor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> OklahomaWolf reviews the EVGA SuperNova T2 1600 watts
> EVGA SuperNova T2 1600 watts review
> 
> $50 less the the Corsair AX1500i and it has 100 watts more has better ripple suppression and better efficiency above 50% loads, only thing the AX1500i does better is voltage regulation but only by 0.3%.


You're ignoring the blips in test 5 and CL2 when talking about the ripple? I'm still waiting for the updated version to be tested myself before I place it (and the 1600P2) higher than the AX1500i in my personal ranking. Mind you, at 1300W and below, the Leadex gets the spot, so no fanboyism here.

Additionally, the AX1500i doesn't have capacitors in it's cabling, which makes building custom-sleeved cables a lot more practical for those of us who do (or plan to do) such things, so that's something to consider as well. Also, I wonder if the AX1500i would have even lower ripple with in-cable caps... anyone got the kit to test that theory?


----------



## shilka

Anyone have any info on the new CWT made Corsair RM 750 and 850 watts?
They better not be as mediocre as the older CWT made RM.

If they are just 750 and 850 watts versions of the old RM then why the hell are they replacing a tier 2 PSU with a tier 3 PSU, or in other words models which are even worse then the already mediocre ones.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Anyone have any info on the new CWT made Corsair RM 750 and 850 watts?
> They better not be as mediocre as the older CWT made RM.
> 
> If they are just 750 and 850 watts versions of the old RM then why the hell are they replacing a tier 2 PSU with a tier 3 PSU or in other words models which are even worse then the already mediocre ones.


should i buy another 1300w g2 supernova or is there another psu of the same value i can get thats better?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> should i buy another 1300w g2 supernova or is there another psu of the same value i can get thats better?


There is nothing better then the G2 in the same price range.
What are you going to power since you want the 1300 watts?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> should i buy another 1300w g2 supernova or is there another psu of the same value i can get thats better?
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing better then the G2 in the same price range.
> What are you going to power since you want the 1300 watts?
Click to expand...

the rig in my sig also will be adding more drives lol.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> the rig in my sig also will be adding more drives lol.


You already have a 1300 watts is you old G2 broken or something?
You dont need more wattage unless you have 2x EVGA Geforce 780TI KINGPIN Edition Classified cards?

And its a bad idea to have 2x PSU´s in your system


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> should i buy another 1300w g2 supernova or is there another psu of the same value i can get thats better?


In the same price range? Probably nothing. Even 1200 P2 costs more.
Plus checking prices of 1300 G2, for you bas***** in US with no taxes and cheap electronics and huge discounts?
Newegg $169.99 ridiculous.

Is your single Kingpin eating 1000W or something? You should calculate how much you will actually need.
Drives do add up but not that fast as another overvolted GPU.
1300W you could drive a tri-SLI.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> the rig in my sig also will be adding more drives lol.
> 
> 
> 
> You already have a 1300 watts is you old G2 broken or something?
> You dont need more wattage unless you have 2x EVGA Geforce 780TI KINGPIN Edition Classified cards?
> 
> And its a bad idea to have 2x PSU´s in your system
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> should i buy another 1300w g2 supernova or is there another psu of the same value i can get thats better?
> 
> 
> 
> In the same price range? Probably nothing. Even 1200 P2 costs more.
> Plus checking prices of 1300 G2, for you bas***** in US with no taxes and cheap electronics and huge discounts?
> Newegg $169.99 ridiculous.
Click to expand...

i blew my 1300w overclocking lol. i guess i blew a cap or something when was pushing it hard. it shutdown with a pop and took a minute to restart it but i smelled a chemical. lol jack. australia has it worse than most though


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i blew my 1300w overclocking lol. i guess i blew a cap or something when was pushing it hard. it shutdown with a pop and took a minute to restart it but i smelled a chemical. lol jack. australia has it worse than most though


Only units that are anywhere near as good are the Seasonic Platinum XP3 and its rebrand the Cooler Master V1200, only other units in that wattage range that comes to mind are the FSP Aurum PT and the Corsair AX1200i.
But all of them cost way more then G2 1300 watts or even the P2 1200 watts for that matter.

Unless there is a sale going on that makes one of them cheaper or the same price as the G2 1300 watts you are not going to find anything better without paying alot more.

Edit: the good old FPS Aurum Pro is cheaper but its not fully modular.
http://www.myshopping.com.au/PR--417656_FSP_Aurum_PRO_Series_1200W_Modular_PSU


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i blew my 1300w overclocking lol. i guess i blew a cap or something when was pushing it hard. it shutdown with a pop and took a minute to restart it but i smelled a chemical. lol jack. australia has it worse than most though
> 
> 
> 
> Only units that are anywhere near as good are the Seasonic Platinum XP3 and its rebrand the Cooler Master V1200, only other units in that wattage range that comes to mind are the FSP Aurum PT and the Corsair AX1200i.
> But all of them cost way more then G2 1300 watts or even the P2 1200 watts for that matter.
> 
> Unless there is a sale going on that makes one of them cheaper or the same price as the G2 1300 watts you are not going to find anything better without paying alot more.
> 
> Edit: the good old FPS Aurum Pro is cheaper but its not fully modular.
> http://www.myshopping.com.au/PR--417656_FSP_Aurum_PRO_Series_1200W_Modular_PSU
Click to expand...

cool i will buy a new one rma this one and sell it

ordered and even get a $30 mail in rebate lol


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i blew my 1300w overclocking lol. i guess i blew a cap or something when was pushing it hard. it shutdown with a pop and took a minute to restart it but i smelled a chemical. lol jack. australia has it worse than most though


Unlucky. 1300W is brutal even for a single brutally tortured Kingpin.
AU, well their purchase power is near the top so high prices are expected.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i blew my 1300w overclocking lol. i guess i blew a cap or something when was pushing it hard. it shutdown with a pop and took a minute to restart it but i smelled a chemical. lol jack. australia has it worse than most though
> 
> 
> 
> Unlucky. 1300W is brutal even for a single brutally tortured Kingpin.
> AU, well their purchase power is near the top so high prices are expected.
Click to expand...

they have to have everything shipped to them so i'm curious as to how they get that much purchasing power.


----------



## ZeDestructor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> they have to have everything shipped to them so i'm curious as to how they get that much purchasing power.


Aus should get cheaper prices then, since Aus is closer than the USA (12.5hr flight vs 14.5 hr flight).

It's really just a giant "We're gonna charge you more because **** you" by and large, which is best exemplified by software sales like games (I'm looking at you 2K, EA, Ubi) where there is no shipping or even server costs if you let steam handle distribution.

Ironically, thanks to the recent drop of the Australian Dollar, we now have basically the same prices for most computer hardware (within 10%) as the US...


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeDestructor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> they have to have everything shipped to them so i'm curious as to how they get that much purchasing power.
> 
> 
> 
> Aus should get cheaper prices then, since Aus is closer than the USA (12.5hr flight vs 14.5 hr flight).
> 
> It's really just a giant "We're gonna charge you more because **** you" by and large, which is best exemplified by software sales like games (I'm looking at you 2K, EA, Ubi) where there is no shipping or even server costs if you let steam handle distribution.
> 
> Ironically, thanks to the recent drop of the Australian Dollar, we now have basically the same prices for most computer hardware (within 10%) as the US...
Click to expand...

yeah thats what i mean you guys get a big screw you because we have to ship to you yet you are close to some big time providing countries and what i dont get is how is it that a gaming laptop that costs $1200 here become $2400 AUD. like how does that tax and stuff get applied? by the government?


----------



## ZeDestructor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yeah thats what i mean you guys get a big screw you because we have to ship to you yet you are close to some big time providing countries and what i dont get is how is it that a gaming laptop that costs $1200 here become $2400 AUD. like how does that tax and stuff get applied? by the government?


We have 10% GST (VAT, sales tax), and all prices are shown with GST, so you first have to correct for that. Everything else is just the company deciding they'll put the base price that much higher.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeDestructor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yeah thats what i mean you guys get a big screw you because we have to ship to you yet you are close to some big time providing countries and what i dont get is how is it that a gaming laptop that costs $1200 here become $2400 AUD. like how does that tax and stuff get applied? by the government?
> 
> 
> 
> We have 10% GST (VAT, sales tax), and all prices are shown with GST, so you first have to correct for that. Everything else is just the company deciding they'll put the base price that much higher.
Click to expand...

that hurts. you guys have more than enough exports though correct?


----------



## ZeDestructor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> that hurts. you guys have more than enough exports though correct?


"because **** you, that's why", as far as I can tell.

Anyways, back on topic, does anyone know of any good reviews of the Leadex 650W?


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeDestructor*
> 
> "because **** you, that's why", as far as I can tell.
> 
> Anyways, back on topic, does anyone know of any good reviews of the Leadex 650W?


OC3D's review is pretty decent.


----------



## ZeDestructor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> OC3D's review is pretty decent.


Looks pretty damn good! Wish it would be available in more places, and a 500W variant, for smaller/cheaper builds...


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yeah thats what i mean you guys get a big screw you because we have to ship to you yet you are close to some big time providing countries and what i dont get is how is it that a gaming laptop that costs $1200 here become $2400 AUD. like how does that tax and stuff get applied? by the government?


Yes import taxes and sales taxes, higher prices overall also mean everyone charges more for what they sell. Even worse in EU where some countries are the importers and then it moves borders again and gets sold in different currency so there is another conversion and that rises the prices higher for smaller countries and countries that don't operate in EUR.

AU no idea what are they doing. They are just a "bit" south from the factories.

There are reviews of SF 650W Leadex. Search, easy to find.

Although a EVGA 750 G2 can cost the same as SF 650W.


----------



## jaydude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> OC3D's review is pretty decent.


Oh my... That ripple is amazing, Super Flower should be damn proud considering they are still only a small factory









Look out Delta, Super Flower is moving up fast


----------



## Mark Huntsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Yes import taxes and sales taxes, higher prices overall also mean everyone charges more for what they sell. Even worse in EU where some countries are the importers and then it moves borders again and gets sold in different currency so there is another conversion and that rises the prices higher for smaller countries and countries that don't operate in EUR.
> 
> AU no idea what are they doing. They are just a "bit" south from the factories.
> 
> There are reviews of SF 650W Leadex. Search, easy to find.
> 
> Although a EVGA 750 G2 can cost the same as SF 650W.


Tell me something about small countries, here in Slovakia we have mostly so high prices, that if I don't mind warranty, its better for me to order from Amazon.com and have it shipped and pay import taxes and it would be still cheaper than to buy it here. For example 960s msrp in us 200 usd and in Slovakia you get them for about 220-250eur, which is around 285 usd.


----------



## ZeDestructor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mark Huntsman*
> 
> Tell me something about small countries, here in Slovakia we have mostly so high prices, that if I don't mind warranty, its better for me to order from Amazon.com and have it shipped and pay import taxes and it would be still cheaper than to buy it here. For example 960s msrp in us 200 usd and in Slovakia you get them for about 220-250eur, which is around 285 usd.


Depends on the manufacturer. Some like Corsair and EVGA will have you return stuff directly to them rather than the retailer, others like MSI and Gigabyte will have you send it back to the retailer. By and large, AmazonGlobal sales are good warranty-wise, but I've only gotten EVGA cards from them so far that have needed RMAing, so read around before you go for it.


----------



## Mark Huntsman

I think, but i am not sure, that in slovakia retailer is responsible for warranty by law, so if anything happens within warranty, you return it to the retailer and they decide what will they do, either repair, refund, new piece, or send it to manufacturer for repair, but they have only 30 days of time to solve it and answer the customer.


----------



## SortOfGrim

a 2000W power supply! Who..what..why?


----------



## ZeDestructor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> a 2000W power supply! Who..what..why?


I could use that in a quad-GPU build... Especially once I fit in the 8 (or more) San Ace 9LG fans in...


----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> a 2000W power supply! Who..what..why?


on a single rail? That thing would destroy wires if you were to have a short-circuit somewhere.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> a 2000W power supply! Who..what..why?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeDestructor*
> 
> I could use that in a quad-GPU build... Especially once I fit in the 8 (or more) San Ace 9LG fans in...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> on a single rail? That thing would destroy wires if you were to have a short-circuit somewhere.


News should go into the news thread thats what its for
PSU news thread


----------



## incog

Just wondering out loud..

What would be the lowest PSU one might get for 7970 Crossfire? Supernova 750 G2?


----------



## JackCY

That should be enough if your CPU and other components are not consuming tons.
Check the calculator of consumption.

Even 650W could be enough but you would probably be able to max it out with a heavy load.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Got another of the 1300w and its working good other than that fan o.o


----------



## incog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> That should be enough if your CPU and other components are not consuming tons.
> Check the calculator of consumption.
> 
> Even 650W could be enough but you would probably be able to max it out with a heavy load.


7970s are power hogs I've been told, would rather be on the safe side. I think I have enough money to go up to an EVGA Supernova 750 G2, however it might not be a bad idea to get a 550W PSU with an emphasis on quieter operation instead. In that regard, I'm kind of considering the Cooler Master V550. This PSU should be able to handle big die 3xx cards or big die Maxwell without too much problem I should think. It's "only" semi modular though.

http://www.materiel.net/alimentation-pc/cooler-master-vs-series-550w-96460.html

The dream PSU would be high quality 550W, fully modular and quiet.

I kind of want to disregard a second 7970 for Crossfire and just stick to single card solutions.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> The dream PSU would be high quality 550W, fully modular and quiet.


What about this? 520W; Silent; Fully Mudular; 80+ Platinum.
http://www.amazon.com/Seasonic-SS-520FL-Fanless-Platinum-ATX12V/dp/B009VV56TO
Its pricey tho.


----------



## SortOfGrim

I have no issues with the Seasonic M12II-520 Bronze. It's only for 1 gpu though.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> What about this? 520W; Silent; Fully Mudular; 80+ Platinum.
> http://www.amazon.com/Seasonic-SS-520FL-Fanless-Platinum-ATX12V/dp/B009VV56TO
> Its pricey tho.


850 G2 can do the same job noise wise often for a bit less money.








Worse efficiency though. Even 750 G2 will keep dead silent to around 400W. Which is more than enough for a single GPU setup.

Incog: 750 G2 has hybrid mode and unless it needs to the fan will not spin, it's going to be quieter than a CM V550 and is fully modular, but a bit less efficient. And also you can run that 7970 CF.
Calculator if you really don't know.
Shows me for my CPU OC with 7970 CF a 600W minimum.

Of course if you run something like 9590 heavy OC + 7970 CF at high volts and 10 HDDs then sure 750W might not be enough but you probably know that when doing such crazyness.
For a normalish use 750W is enough for CF/SLI.
It's not so hard to calculate folks.

Personally I would steer clear from anything less than Gold. Those PSUs are often of quite an old design now.


----------



## Smanci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> 850 G2 can do the same job noise wise often for a bit less money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worse efficiency though. Even 750 G2 will keep dead silent to around 400W. Which is more than enough for a single GPU setup.


Depends a lot on ambient temp since the fan seems to be temperature-controlled. TPU's example: Pretty much silent till a bit over 200W.


----------



## lulubel

I hope I'm posting this in the right place. Please point me in the right direction if not.

My PSU is on its way out (random crashes, failing to boot) and I need advice on what to replace it with.

System specs are:

Motherboard - Asus P8Z77-V
CPU - i5-3570K
GFX - Asus Radeon HD 7770
RAM - Corsair 2x8Gb DDR3
Full tower case

I haven't overclocked, and don't plan to.
I may upgrade the graphics to something a bit more powerful, and would like the option to run 2 cards.
I'm not bothered about modular cables or not. I just want to plug it in and use it!

Current PSU is a Corsair GS500, and I would be happy to replace it with the same if I could still get it. The one I have is 2.5 years old, and has done well considering how bad the power fluctuations are here in Spain. I've got a surge protector on it, but it's still vulnerable to dips.

I was looking at the Corsair RM550 (seems to be the nearest Corsair equivalent that's a step up rather than step down), but I've seen it isn't that well rated here. What would be the best alternative? I'd prefer not to go up in price from the RM550, but obviously wouldn't mind going down!

I'll most likely order it from the UK, unless I can find an unusually good deal here in Spain.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lulubel*
> 
> I hope I'm posting this in the right place. Please point me in the right direction if not.
> 
> My PSU is on its way out (random crashes, failing to boot) and I need advice on what to replace it with.
> 
> System specs are:
> 
> Motherboard - Asus P8Z77-V
> CPU - i5-3570K
> GFX - Asus Radeon HD 7770
> RAM - Corsair 2x8Gb DDR3
> Full tower case
> 
> I haven't overclocked, and don't plan to.
> I may upgrade the graphics to something a bit more powerful, and would like the option to run 2 cards.
> I'm not bothered about modular cables or not. I just want to plug it in and use it!
> 
> Current PSU is a Corsair GS500, and I would be happy to replace it with the same if I could still get it. The one I have is 2.5 years old, and has done well considering how bad the power fluctuations are here in Spain. I've got a surge protector on it, but it's still vulnerable to dips.
> 
> I was looking at the Corsair RM550 (seems to be the nearest Corsair equivalent that's a step up rather than step down), but I've seen it isn't that well rated here. What would be the best alternative? I'd prefer not to go up in price from the RM550, but obviously wouldn't mind going down!
> 
> I'll most likely order it from the UK, unless I can find an unusually good deal here in Spain.


You dont even need 550 watts for that system 450 watts is more then enough, the Cooler Master V450 or the 450 watts Seasonic G are far better then the Corsair RM.


----------



## lulubel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> You dont even need 550 watts for that system 450 watts is more then enough, the Cooler Master V450 or the 450 watts Seasonic G are far better then the Corsair RM.


Thanks for that. That would be about half the price! Will it still be enough if I want to run 2 graphics cards?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lulubel*
> 
> Thanks for that. That would be about half the price! Will it still be enough if I want to run 2 graphics cards?


No you are looking at a 650 watts then, but the Cooler Master V650 only has 2x PCI-E cables which leaves you with either the Seasonic G or its fully modular rebrands the XFX XTR or the Antec Edge.
Or you could get a Super Flower Leadex 650 watts.


----------



## incog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lulubel*
> 
> Thanks for that. That would be about half the price! Will it still be enough if I want to run 2 graphics cards?
> 
> 
> 
> No you are looking at a 650 watts then, but the Cooler Master V650 only has 2x PCI-E cables which leaves you with either the Seasonic G or its fully modular rebrands the XFX XTR or the Antec Edge.
> Or you could get a Super Flower Leadex 650 watts.
Click to expand...

Surely you can use molex adapters to get more PCI-E cables?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> Surely you can use molex adapters to get more PCI-E cables?


Yes you can but its not the best option.


----------



## Mark Huntsman

Should I get cooler master v750 or evga 750g2? It is a replacement for RMAd corsair cx750m, where I got a refund.

Both of these psu's are at the same price right now of 120eur and I got refund of 87eur. If you can suggest me anything better for the same price, or equivalent foe cheaper, I would be really thankful, but for now I am leaning to the supernova.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mark Huntsman*
> 
> Should I get cooler master v750 or evga 750g2? It is a replacement for RMAd corsair cx750m, where I got a refund.
> 
> Both of these psu's are at the same price right now of 120eur and I got refund of 87eur. If you can suggest me anything better for the same price, or equivalent foe cheaper, I would be really thankful, but for now I am leaning to the supernova.


If they are the same price then there is no reason to get the V750 as the G2 is better.
And you wont find anything better then the G2 in that price range not unless the Super Flower Leadex its based on is cheaper.


----------



## Mark Huntsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> If they are the same price then there is no reason to get the V750 as the G2 is better.
> And you wont find anything better then the G2 in that price range not unless the Super Flower Leadex its based on is cheaper.


You may take a look here http://m.alzashop.com/cases-power-supplies/power-supplies/18849164.htm#c if you want full version of that page, go trough www.alzashop.com . I just found 750w leadex gold and it is 125eur plus 6eur shipping. At alza I can just go there and pick it up on my way from work.

Next question is, is the pcie pinout of evga psu the same as cx750m, or will I just wait and when I get it, repin my cables by the stock ones? I am just lazy.

Btw the psu will be powering 2500k @4.7+, two gtx660s and a few hdds and ssds. Powerdraw of whole system was about 500w from the wall. When I get all my components back from rma, looking at you second 660, it will go back under water.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> Depends a lot on ambient temp since the fan seems to be temperature-controlled. TPU's example: Pretty much silent till a bit over 200W.


If you live in on oven then yes.
If you like other normal people live at 20C then the fan doesn't turn on until 50-60% of the PSUs capacity is reached.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mark Huntsman*
> 
> Should I get cooler master v750 or evga 750g2? It is a replacement for RMAd corsair cx750m, where I got a refund.
> 
> Both of these psu's are at the same price right now of 120eur and I got refund of 87eur. If you can suggest me anything better for the same price, or equivalent foe cheaper, I would be really thankful, but for now I am leaning to the supernova.


CM: more noise, no hybrid fan either
Leadex: less noise, plus hybrid fan and slightly better ripple, 10 year warranty if you go for EVGA which is the obvious choice for Leadex

lulubel: no 550W is not enough for a decent 2xGPU setup and most PSUs at this wattage won't have enough connectors either.
Avoid Corsair :/ Unless you want some of their top of the line PSUs.
You have to first decide what your power requirements are or will be when you start upgrading in near future. Beware some PSUs have short cables, especially EPS to reach to the top of a full tower.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mark Huntsman*
> 
> You may take a look here http://m.alzashop.com/cases-power-supplies/power-supplies/18849164.htm#c if you want full version of that page, go trough www.alzashop.com . I just found 750w leadex gold and it is 125eur plus 6eur shipping. At alza I can just go there and pick it up on my way from work.
> 
> Next question is, is the pcie pinout of evga psu the same as cx750m, or will I just wait and when I get it, repin my cables by the stock ones? I am just lazy.
> 
> Btw the psu will be powering 2500k @4.7+, two gtx660s and a few hdds and ssds. Powerdraw of whole system was about 500w from the wall. When I get all my components back from rma, looking at you second 660, it will go back under water.


No the pin layout is not the same but if you want to be lazy you can just buy a CableMod cable kit for your G2.


----------



## Mark Huntsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> If you live in on oven then yes.
> If you like other normal people live at 20C then the fan doesn't turn on until 50-60% of the PSUs capacity is reached.
> CM: more noise, no hybrid fan either
> Leadex: less noise, plus hybrid fan and slightly better ripple, 10 year warranty if you go for EVGA which is the obvious choice for Leadex
> 
> lulubel: no 550W is not enough for a decent 2xGPU setup and most PSUs at this wattage won't have enough connectors either.
> Avoid Corsair :/ Unless you want some of their top of the line PSUs.
> You have to first decide what your power requirements are or will be when you start upgrading in near future. Beware some PSUs have short cables, especially EPS to reach to the top of a full tower.


Thanks.

And if only reason not to get some psu is short eps cable and you like everything else, you should just get sleeved or standard extension.


----------



## JackCY

Mark Huntsman: that's (Alza) one of the most expensive and biggest shops in this country.
Was reasonable around a decade ago, but then the popularity swallowed it and prices skyrocketed, became a huge expensive and crowded shop.
If you can, then you will probably find much better prices elsewhere.
Just my 2 cents. I never bought anything from them and can always find it cheaper elsewhere and even with free shipping.

Ordered a cheap router two days ago, 2 EUR cheaper and with free shipping knocking on my door the next day. Alza would have cost me +7 EUR for sure. For such a simple cheap thing.


----------



## Mark Huntsman

@JackCYthey gave me refund within their shop for my cx750m with rattling fan.

@shilka not that lazy, but if evga uses eps connectors on the psu end of cables, I will just edit my pinout and in near future make my own 24pin cable either converting extension I have, or make one from scratch.


----------



## JackCY

O.O only within their shop? :/ That's weird. Maybe that's how it goes for out of the country customers.

It has these, 750 G2:



No idea under what name they sell in shops, if it indeed is some standardized connector. Looks like it.


----------



## Mark Huntsman

Yeah, I have taken a look at those connectors and it seems, that they use the same connectors on both ends of cables. So pcie 8pin cable is pcie 8pin on psu also, but when I get that psu, I will look for exact pinout, not to screw my componnents. Fyi cx750m used 8pin eps connectors on psu end for pcie cables and 6pin pcie for data and molex, so it was standardized connector, but you were not able to plug anything in wrong spot.


----------



## shilka

Oh wow an Andyson made PSU that does only NOT suck but is truly great thats a real shocker.
Andyson Platinum R 1200 watts

If they can keep the price as low as the Leadex and start selling it outside of Asia and add more options wattage wise the Super Flower Leadex / EVGA SuperNova G2/P2/T2 has some very serious competition.


----------



## jaydude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Oh wow an Andyson made PSU that does only NOT suck but is truly great thats a real shocker.
> Andyson Platinum R 1200 watts
> 
> If they can keep the price as low as the Leadex and start selling it outside of Asia and add more options wattage wise the Super Flower Leadex / EVGA SuperNova G2/P2/T2 has some very serious competition.


Wow, never thought Andyson had it in em


----------



## Nukelear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Oh wow an Andyson made PSU that does only NOT suck but is truly great thats a real shocker.
> Andyson Platinum R 1200 watts
> 
> If they can keep the price as low as the Leadex and start selling it outside of Asia and add more options wattage wise the Super Flower Leadex / EVGA SuperNova G2/P2/T2 has some very serious competition.


Damn, look at what sorcery alien technology can do.


----------



## toyz72

i have two case's im looking at building sometime in the near future. one is a fractal desine node 304,and the other is the arc mini. i was looking over the power psu list and didnt see the the coolermaster v series listed....the newer compact ones.

v550
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA0ZX2C38462

v650
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817171093

i was wondering if these would make the list? any info would help me out.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> i have two case's im looking at building sometime in the near future. one is a fractal desine node 304,and the other is the arc mini. i was looking over the power psu list and didnt see the the coolermaster v series listed....the newer compact ones.
> 
> v550
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA0ZX2C38462
> 
> v650
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817171093
> 
> i was wondering if these would make the list? any info would help me out.


Ther Cooler Master V series are better then the Seasonic G, series so you are not going to find anything better in the same price range.


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Ther Cooler Master V series are better then the Seasonic G, series so you are not going to find anything better in the same price range.


well if it comes in ahead of the g series ....i cant see really going wrong with either then. im not looking to power more than an i5 and one higher end vcard. i'm thinking the 550 would do,but might just go 650 in case i make changes up the road. thx again


----------



## Glorfindel007

Hello everybody !

My secondary computer started to shutdown unexpectedly, and it is either the PSU or the MOBO. I disabled the CPU overclock and it still shutdowns from time to time but not as frequently as before. I checked the voltages and they seem very low (+3.3V -> 3.30V, +5V->4.84V,+12V->11.9V) plus it is a LC PSU so i'll just replace it and see if that helps.

Can you please help me choose between Corsair CX420 which i can get for 51EUR and XFX 450W which costs 60EUR. Or if this is overkill please suggest something else.

The hardware is:
Athlon 64 x2 3800+ (overclocked)
4*1GB RAM
Radeon HD 4350 (i just use remote desktop)
4 * HDD ( 2* 5400 WD green, 1* toshiba 7200, 1* maxtor 7200)
Fan controler with 4* 80mm vents (old case....)
PCI USB card
3 external HDDs which are powered seperately (3.5 inch)


----------



## shilka

Ther XFX is a much better unit.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glorfindel007*
> 
> Hello everybody !
> 
> Can you please help me choose between Corsair CX420 which i can get for 51EUR and XFX 450W which costs 60EUR. Or if this is overkill please suggest something else.


What vendor will you be buying from?

Also what are the exact model names of those two psu's?
-In general, the Corsair CX series aren't good. (and i assume its the CX430 as there is no CX420)
-The XFX unit is Seasonic made, they are usually very good, but i think there was one unit that had an issue. So I'll need the exact model name.


----------



## Glorfindel007

Yeah i meant the CX430 model CP-9020046-EU (store) , the XFX is model P1-450S-X2B9 Core Ed. (store)


----------



## shilka

The XFX is a Seasonic S12IIB.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glorfindel007*
> 
> Yeah i meant the CX430 model CP-9020046-EU (store) , the XFX is model P1-450S-X2B9 Core Ed. (store)


Go with the XFX, its the V2 unit, so it should be great. Definitely worth the extra €7 over the corsair.


----------



## Smanci

I've heard the v2 is worse than the original 450w model, and uses capxon and teapo on the secondary side.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> I've heard the v2 is worse than the original 450w model, and uses capxon and teapo on the secondary side.


Could be, I haven't read any reviews on the V2 yet, I just know the V1's +12V regulation was quite bad.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> I just know the V1's +12V regulation was quite bad.


Because its group regulated.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> well if it comes in ahead of the g series ....i cant see really going wrong with either then. im not looking to power more than an i5 and one higher end vcard. i'm thinking the 550 would do,but might just go 650 in case i make changes up the road. thx again


Quote:


> Cooler Master VS series V550S 550 Enhance Electronics Semi Gold


Is listed in the overview.
I take V550 and V550S as the same thing, Shilka correct me if I'm wrong, but differentiating these two is borderline impossible for me. Isn't V550S just a different name for a V550, as in *V550 S*emi modular? So you get a box with V550S printed on it but the PSU has a mark of V550? XD
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glorfindel007*
> 
> Hello everybody !
> 
> My secondary computer started to shutdown unexpectedly, and it is either the PSU or the MOBO. I disabled the CPU overclock and it still shutdowns from time to time but not as frequently as before. I checked the voltages and they seem very low (+3.3V -> 3.30V, +5V->4.84V,+12V->11.9V) plus it is a LC PSU so i'll just replace it and see if that helps.
> 
> Can you please help me choose between Corsair CX420 which i can get for 51EUR and XFX 450W which costs 60EUR. Or if this is overkill please suggest something else.
> 
> The hardware is:
> Athlon 64 x2 3800+ (overclocked)
> 4*1GB RAM
> Radeon HD 4350 (i just use remote desktop)
> 4 * HDD ( 2* 5400 WD green, 1* toshiba 7200, 1* maxtor 7200)
> Fan controler with 4* 80mm vents (old case....)
> PCI USB card
> 3 external HDDs which are powered seperately (3.5 inch)


What XFX? The rebranded Seasonic?
Corsair no.

Replace - Athlon 64 x2 3800+ (overclocked)
Replace - 4*1GB RAM
Replace - Radeon HD 4350 (i just use remote desktop)
Replace anything below 1TB - 4 * HDD ( 2* 5400 WD green, 1* toshiba 7200, 1* maxtor 7200)
Replace Mobo - PCI USB card
Replace anything below 1TB - 3 external HDDs which are powered seperately (3.5 inch)









What is it a file server? 7 HDDs? Get a few 3+TB drives instead? They do 150-200MB/s these days. 100-180MB/s for real.


----------



## shilka

The semi modular Cooler Master V series is know under 5 names the Vx50 the VSx50 the Vx50S the VSM x50 and as the Cooler Master Vanguard.
The name does not matter its the same series.


----------



## EarlZ

Crap happens but my V1000 just died... standby LED on the board lights up but power the system, used a spare PSU and everything works.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Crap happens but my V1000 just died... standby LED on the board lights up but power the system, used a spare PSU and everything works.


That can happen to even the best of brands so you should RMA it.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The semi modular Cooler Master V series is know under 5 names the Vx50 the VSx50 the Vx50S the VSM x50 and as the Cooler Master Vanguard.
> The name does not matter its the same series.


I thought the rest were just typos lol
CM couldn't decide what to name it hey?

Yeah any electronics can die. Can be some cheap silly part but once it goes the whole PSU goes.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> I thought the rest were just typos lol
> CM couldn't decide what to name it hey?
> 
> Yeah any electronics can die. Can be some cheap silly part but once it goes the whole PSU goes.


Cooler Master named it the VS but Corsair sued them over the VS name as they think people would confuse it with the Corsair VS which is trash.
Thats why it has as many as 5 names but its the same thing no matter the name.


----------



## JackCY

What the duck is Corsair VS... *goes to check*, oh hell no lol. That's just silly to sue another company for a two letter name. Guess lawyers would be out of a job otherwise.


----------



## incog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> What the duck is Corsair VS... *goes to check*, oh hell no lol. That's just silly to sue another company for a two letter name. Guess lawyers would be out of a job otherwise.


Yeah those kinds of laws are kind of ridiculous


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Hey question, whats a good fully modular PSU for a i7 5930K, 2x 290x watercooled & 32GB RAM?

Thinking ahead for my next build


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Hey question, whats a good fully modular PSU for a i7 5930K, 2x 290x watercooled & 32GB RAM?
> 
> Thinking ahead for my next build


EVGA Supernova 1000 P2 ? Maybe the 1200W if you you're planning on doing some serious overclocking on both cpu and gpu's.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Hey question, whats a good fully modular PSU for a i7 5930K, 2x 290x watercooled & 32GB RAM?
> 
> Thinking ahead for my next build


750 to 850 watts can power that unless you are going to volt mod the 290x cards then its 1000 watts you are looking at.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> EVGA Supernova 1000 P2 ? Maybe the 1200W if you you're planning on doing some serious overclocking on both cpu and gpu's.


Thanks I'll have a look

Why are the EVGA PSUs 200mm long tho? seems a bit excessive
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> 750 to 850 watts can power that unless you are going to volt mod the 290x cards then its 1000 watts you are looking at.


I was thinking of going 1000w just in case I did wanna volt and clock the crap out of everything


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> 750 to 850 watts can power that unless you are going to volt mod the 290x cards then its 1000 watts you are looking at.


Wouldn't 750W be cutting it way too close with 2 overclocked 290X's and an overclocked 5930K? Especially considering there will probably be another 40W drawn by the pump and fans.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Why are the EVGA PSUs 200mm long tho? seems a bit excessive


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*


A lot of empty space at the back lol

Whats some good 1000w PSUs?

I was looking at the Corsair RM1000 but read on a post here months ago that it uses crap capacitors or something


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> A lot of empty space at the back lol
> 
> Whats some good 1000w PSUs?
> 
> I was looking at the Corsair RM1000 but read on a post here months ago that it uses crap capacitors or something


1000-1050 watts comparison thread

The 1000 watts RM is one of the worst 1000 watts units around, as you can in the thread above it comes stone dead last.
Why you might not want to buy a Corsair RM PSU


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> 1000-1050 watts comparison thread
> 
> The 1000 watts RM is one of the worst 1000 watts units around, as you can in the thread above it comes stone dead last.
> Why you might not want to buy a Corsair RM PSU


Ah thanks, sorry didnt see that thread in your sig









Well I guess the RM1000's out, I'll have a look at the EVGA G2, P2 & CoolerMaster V. I should ask do any of you know if these PSUs are easy to sleeve?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Ah thanks, sorry didnt see that thread in your sig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I guess the RM1000's out, I'll have a look at the EVGA G2, P2 & CoolerMaster V. I should ask do any of you know if these PSUs are easy to sleeve?


Have you heard of CableMod?
CableMod

The quality is almost on par with doing it yourself but since they are already made you save the time and effort, and they have almost all of the most common colors available.
If you buy a G2 or P2 you got 12 color options to pick from
CableMod E series


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Have you heard of CableMod?
> CableMod
> 
> The quality is almost on par with doing it yourself but since they are already made you save the time and effort, and they have almost all of the most common colors available.
> If you buy a G2 or P2 you got 12 color options to pick from
> CableMod E series


Nah I havent heard of them but I'll have a look









I think I may go the Cooler Master V1000 just because its smaller and would fit into my case a little better


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Nah I havent heard of them but I'll have a look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I may go the Cooler Master V1000 just because its smaller and would fit into my case a little better


There are no cable made for the V series as far as i know.
Dont know how easy or hard it is to sleeve.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> There are no cable made for the V series as far as i know.
> Dont know how easy or hard it is to sleeve.


Ah thats ok

Thanks


----------



## Jeebus87

Hi guys/girls. I have two questions!

What's a good cheap tester for power supplies?

How often should we clean/air dust power supplies? I do it once a year or so but I was wondering if I should be doing it more often.


----------



## jaydude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeebus87*
> 
> Hi guys/girls. I have two questions!
> 
> What's a good cheap tester for power supplies?
> 
> How often should we clean/air dust power supplies? I do it once a year or so but I was wondering if I should be doing it more often.


Rosewill make a decent psu tester









It really depends on how dusty your place is, is your rig on the floor? Carpets will dust up a pc pretty quick I have found haha









Every 6 months or so I would say, as that's when I usually clean mine out, But it really does depend, you may not need to clean it out for even longer


----------



## incog

I'm coming close to buying a Super Flower Leadex 750 PSU to replace my lesser Corsair GS600. It was a close debate between that (Leadex for €130) and the Cooler Master V550 (€93). I won't actually buy it until a week or two, so in the mean time I'm making sure of this purchase, since it's a hefty upgrade and the goal is to just get a better PSU. I currently have a 7970 and an i5 4670 (on a B85 board).

There's no real reason for this upgrade, as the GS600, while not a great unit, does get the job done. So this is "kind of" a pointless upgrade. I want to get a better PSU though. One that will be quieter, one that will provide cleaner power for my hardware as well. I'm also looking forward to keeping this PSU in the long run, as long as possible even, so I figure I might as well get high quality PSU now.

The reason I'm going Leadex over the V550 unit is the following:

- Fully modular rather than semi modular.

- Slightly more efficient unit (max efficiency of 92% at 300W, compared to max efficiency of 93% at 210-220W)?

- Quieter operation when my rig is close to full load (250-300 W, Leadex doesn't run the fan at those loads).

- Better ripple.

- Better voltage regulation.

- Better looking cables.

To be frank, I'm almost 100% set on getting the Leadex, I just have one misgiving. The first one is that this PSU is overkill for my system. My rationale behind getting this PSU anyway is that it gives me the possibility of doing dual-GPU set-ups down the line (even in two or three years). This PSU is sufficient enough for any single GPU set-up (discounting cards like 295X2 or 7990, which I'm not interested in anyway). I'm already mostly sure that 290 crossfire is out of the question. I'm not sure if 7970 XFire is possible with this unit though, assuming no overclocking or (god forbid) volt modding. I think it is?


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> I'm coming close to buying a Super Flower Leadex 750 PSU to replace my lesser Corsair GS600. It was a close debate between that (Leadex for €130) and the Cooler Master V550 (€93). I won't actually buy it until a week or two, so in the mean time I'm making sure of this purchase, since it's a hefty upgrade and the goal is to just get a better PSU. I currently have a 7970 and an i5 4670 (on a B85 board).
> 
> There's no real reason for this upgrade, as the GS600, while not a great unit, does get the job done. So this is "kind of" a pointless upgrade. I want to get a better PSU though. One that will be quieter, one that will provide cleaner power for my hardware as well. I'm also looking forward to keeping this PSU in the long run, as long as possible even, so I figure I might as well get high quality PSU now.
> 
> The reason I'm going Leadex over the V550 unit is the following:
> 
> - Fully modular rather than semi modular.
> 
> - Slightly more efficient unit (max efficiency of 92% at 300W, compared to max efficiency of 93% at 210-220W)?
> 
> - Quieter operation when my rig is close to full load (250-300 W, Leadex doesn't run the fan at those loads).
> 
> - Better ripple.
> 
> - Better voltage regulation.
> 
> - Better looking cables.
> 
> To be frank, I'm almost 100% set on getting the Leadex, I just have one misgiving. The first one is that this PSU is overkill for my system. My rationale behind getting this PSU anyway is that it gives me the possibility of doing dual-GPU set-ups down the line (even in two or three years). This PSU is sufficient enough for any single GPU set-up (discounting cards like 295X2 or 7990, which I'm not interested in anyway). I'm already mostly sure that 290 crossfire is out of the question. I'm not sure if 7970 XFire is possible with this unit though, assuming no overclocking or (god forbid) volt modding. I think it is?


V550 is more efficient.
You don't need 750W, it would run passive in ECO mode.
EVGA sells the same 750W PSU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeebus87*
> 
> Hi guys/girls. I have two questions!
> 
> What's a good cheap tester for power supplies?
> 
> How often should we clean/air dust power supplies? I do it once a year or so but I was wondering if I should be doing it more often.


What do you mean tester? Like a load tester? Quite a bit of $ even the cheapest considerable equipment. On the higher end thousands of $ (As in you could sell a car and buy a tester.).

If you just wanna test it runs, well plug it in hey. Or turn it on with no load.

Should clean? Never. Use filters or run passive. This obsession with cleaning on OCN, weird. I guess it's like with cars, they have to be shiny everyday right?


----------



## incog

My retailer (French) doesn't have EVGA models, at least not G2s.

I said I was interested in 7970 XFire or even Maxwell SLI down the line. I was interested in that part more than anything else. The price difference is €40 and you get a really excellent PSU for the money. I don't mind €40 for excellent performance, completely modular cables and for a PSU that will run fanless when I use it today. I understand it's overkill, but it's still good price/performance and features/performance.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> My retailer (French) doesn't have EVGA models, at least not G2s..


EVGA SuperNova lineup explained


----------



## incog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> My retailer (French) doesn't have EVGA models, at least not G2s..
> 
> 
> 
> EVGA SuperNova lineup explained
Click to expand...

I'm not going to buy an EVGA! xP!

I'm looking at Leadex 750 and I'm asking if it'll Crossfire 7970s at stock clocks.

E: I mean, yes I'm aware that Leadex = G2. Since in France we don't have access to G2s, we have access to Leadex, that's the PSU I'm looking at. In France they sell Supernovas but they're actually NEX crap, which is why I'm not going to buy an EVGA model, I'll stick with Superflower.

E: actually apparently it should be fine: http://www.overclock.net/t/1419675/is-a-quality-750w-psu-enough-for-7970-crossfire/50


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> I'm looking at Leadex 750 and I'm asking if it'll Crossfire 7970s at stock clocks.


Why not? The power requirements for a system are easy to guess, there is a calculator endlessly referenced as well.


----------



## incog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> I'm looking at Leadex 750 and I'm asking if it'll Crossfire 7970s at stock clocks.
> 
> 
> 
> Why not? The power requirements for a system are easy to guess, there is a calculator endlessly referenced as well.
Click to expand...

With the amount of misinformation on the internet, I ain't using google to ask. One review stated that a 750W PSU would be the minimum when looking at 7970 Crossfire (1). After that, it was difficult to find other CFire benchmarks to cross-reference that. That's why I prefer asking on a board where 7970s in XFire is a common thing and where users are actually quite knowledgeable about this stuff.

Another source told me that
Quote:


> Sous Furmark, 3 Radeon HD 7970 consommeront ainsi plus ou moins 678 watts.


, which translates to 3 7970s will pull more or less 678 watts (disregarding the rest of the system). Which doesn't feel right at all (2).

It's not like I didn't look this stuff up, thing is it's not all that easy to find sources XFire specifically or to extrapolate single card consumption to XFire. (3)(4)

Hence me asking. You don't need to be snarky and post a lmgtfy to a resource I already used today. One resource is insufficient to be conclusive and I'd rather not spend €100 on a used 7970 just to blow something up.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> With the amount of misinformation on the internet, I ain't using google to ask. One review stated that a 750W PSU would be the minimum when looking at 7970 Crossfire (1). After that, it was difficult to find other CFire benchmarks to cross-reference that. That's why I prefer asking on a board where 7970s in XFire is a common thing and where users are actually quite knowledgeable about this stuff.
> 
> Another source told me that
> , which translates to 3 7970s will pull more or less 678 watts (disregarding the rest of the system). Which doesn't feel right at all (2).
> 
> It's not like I didn't look this stuff up, thing is it's not all that easy to find sources XFire specifically or to extrapolate single card consumption to XFire. (3)(4)
> 
> Hence me asking. You don't need to be snarky and post a lmgtfy to a resource I already used today. One resource is insufficient to be conclusive and I'd rather not spend €100 on a used 7970 just to blow something up.


678 watts is about right for 3x 7970 cards
Want proof here you go

















750 watts is more then enough for a system with two video cards in it, unless you have an AMD CPU with heavy overclocks or if you have volt mod on the BIOS on said video cards.


----------



## incog

I said "feel" because I wasn't sure. hence me asking

though thanks for the reading material, allow me to learn more about this stuff


----------



## Jeebus87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaydude*
> 
> Rosewill make a decent psu tester
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really depends on how dusty your place is, is your rig on the floor? Carpets will dust up a pc pretty quick I have found haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every 6 months or so I would say, as that's when I usually clean mine out, But it really does depend, you may not need to clean it out for even longer


Thanks, although that tester is out of stock in newegg i found one on ebay for 9 bucks. Reviews say it feels like it can break, any of that true?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Digital-LCD-PC-Computer-20-24-Pin-4-PSU-ATX-BTX-ITX-SATA-HDD-Power-Supply-Tester-/331472700617?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d2d5004c9#

Yeah my computers are on the floor and I have carpet. Not literally the floor they are on top of that metal thing from desk that makes them 1 inch off the floor but still they generate a lot of dust.

JackCY
I meant like a tester to see if the power supply still works and delivers volts correctly. I saw some cheap ones, was not sure which one to go for. I bought a used Corsair TX850 power supply and wanted to test it before I just plug it in and risk burning my board lol Plus I have an older PSU laying around, which I originally thought it broke, because all I saw was huge smoke from computer one day. Graphics card that was connected to it got bloated where GPU chip is. Months later I still have it, maybe should throw away or buy that 9 dollar tester and see if it works.

I think cleaning the dust/dirt from fans help them work longer. But I also struggle cleaning it without taking it apart sometimes I wonder if by blowing air I just move the dust around and not really help much lol I just don't know if I should take PSU apart, I fear it could shock me and I'll die.


----------



## JackCY

Don't take PSUs apart unless you know what you are doing, seriously. The main capacitors can hold voltage of the level of your AC 110 or 230V.

You could start it by shorting the correct pins, give it some small load if it needs that to start but many don't need it. Then measure the voltages on the output with a multimeter. Although that won't tell you that the voltage will also be held under heavy load, you would need to load it, a lot. Getting your hands on some load that can handle even if for a few minutes 500W is usually not a piece of cake. Nor will it easily tell you that the ripple may be awful without a decent equipment.
So unless one has access to some equipment at home/school/work, it's not easy to tell if a PSU works correctly.

You can tell if it turns on and supplies correct voltages without much of a load but that's usually all.
The linked tester might not test all the connections/wires. So if some 12V line doesn't work, it might not find out but you could with a multimeter.


----------



## vauzers

Hello everyone! I am trying to buil my 1st pc but I am not sure what PSU should I use. I am on a budget but trying to avoid paying twice for bad quality product. Right now I have motherboard and CPU bought already. RAM, case and HDD will come in next week. GPU will have to wait until summer when new radeon series will come out, but won't go bonkers. Nothing more than r9-280 equivalent. I am from Latvia (EU) and will use local stores. I think for this build 350-500w should be ok. So far contenders list is as follows:

Be quiet pure power L8 400w - 45 eur
Super flower golden green HX 350w - 45 eur
XFX TS 430W - 50 eur
Seasonic S12II 520W - 55 eur
XFX TS 450W bronze - 60 eur
Be quiet straight power 10 400w - 63 eur
Super flower golden green HX 550w - 65 eur
CM V450S - 73 eur

Want to spend as little as possible but if really needed will spend more. Just don't want to overpay for little extra. Is it worth paying 73 euros for v450s or others will be good for me? Or mayby i should go for Leadex gold 650w for 105 eur? Will better spend 100 eur on psu than build new rig because of bad psu.


----------



## shilka

The V450S is by far the best one there which is also the reason why its the one that costs the most.
Its not overpriced so if you can spend 73 euros you should.


----------



## jaydude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vauzers*
> 
> Hello everyone! I am trying to buil my 1st pc but I am not sure what PSU should I use. I am on a budget but trying to avoid paying twice for bad quality product. Right now I have motherboard and CPU bought already. RAM, case and HDD will come in next week. GPU will have to wait until summer when new radeon series will come out, but won't go bonkers. Nothing more than r9-280 equivalent. I am from Latvia (EU) and will use local stores. I think for this build 350-500w should be ok. So far contenders list is as follows:
> 
> Be quiet pure power L8 400w - 45 eur
> Super flower golden green HX 350w - 45 eur
> XFX TS 430W - 50 eur
> Seasonic S12II 520W - 55 eur
> XFX TS 450W bronze - 60 eur
> Be quiet straight power 10 400w - 63 eur
> Super flower golden green HX 550w - 65 eur
> CM V450S - 73 eur
> 
> Want to spend as little as possible but if really needed will spend more. Just don't want to overpay for little extra. Is it worth paying 73 euros for v450s or others will be good for me? Or mayby i should go for Leadex gold 650w for 105 eur? Will better spend 100 eur on psu than build new rig because of bad psu.


As long as you don't plan on volt modding then the v450s is an excellent choice


----------



## vauzers

Thank you for your quick reply! Maybe there are other psu I have not mentioned that are worth looking for?


----------



## jaydude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vauzers*
> 
> Thank you for your quick reply! Maybe there are other psu I have not mentioned that are worth looking for?


Not in that wattage range as far as I know, the v450s is about as good as it gets in the 450w range


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaydude*
> 
> Not in that wattage range as far as I know, the v450s is about as good as it gets in the 450w range


Seasonic and Super Flower has a few units under 500 watts which are better then the V450.
But they also costs alot more.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> With the amount of misinformation on the internet, I ain't using google to ask. One review stated that a 750W PSU would be the minimum when looking at 7970 Crossfire (1). After that, it was difficult to find other CFire benchmarks to cross-reference that. That's why I prefer asking on a board where 7970s in XFire is a common thing and where users are actually quite knowledgeable about this stuff.
> 
> Another source told me that
> , which translates to 3 7970s will pull more or less 678 watts (disregarding the rest of the system). Which doesn't feel right at all (2).
> 
> It's not like I didn't look this stuff up, thing is it's not all that easy to find sources XFire specifically or to extrapolate single card consumption to XFire. (3)(4)
> 
> Hence me asking. You don't need to be snarky and post a lmgtfy to a resource I already used today. One resource is insufficient to be conclusive and I'd rather not spend €100 on a used 7970 just to blow something up.
> 
> 
> 
> 678 watts is about right for 3x 7970 cards
> Want proof here you go
> 
> [
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> VIDEO]
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 750 watts is more then enough for a system with two video cards in it, unless you have an AMD CPU with heavy overclocks or if you have volt mod on the BIOS on said video cards.
Click to expand...

even bios modded 780ti KPE's?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Hey guys,

I'm helping a friend with a problem and he has a Sharkoon SHA550-12eup psu in his rig. The fact that I can't find a review should tell me enough, right? What is the expert opinion?


----------



## incog

Maybe describe your friend's problems









I guess using units which haven't been reviewed is a risky thing


----------



## SortOfGrim

When he plays a game for a while his pc suddenly becomes unresponsive. The GPU doesn't send a signal to the monitor and all fans aren't spinning. After about 3 seconds it comes back and works again, although some games crash. No crash report is given.

cpu: AMD Phenom II X6 1090T
gpu: Nvidia GTX 550 ti
psu: Sharkoon SHA550-12EUP

Not a local friend, and his English is worse than mine. But this still sounds like the PSU is crappy.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> SHA550-12EUP
> Discontinued
> 550W
> OEM *FSP*
> modular No
> 6pin/8pin: 1/1
> 12V: 18+18A
> 12V max: 408 W
> 80+: No Certified


No reviews.

No integrated graphics to test, bad luck.
Try undervolting, if it still crashes, then throw the PSU into a nearest recycle place.


----------



## SortOfGrim

thx. He's gonna buy a new psu, a CM V550M.


----------



## TwoCables

To everyone who would know: would you overclock if you had this PSU?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1550510/i7-930-2-8-first-time-oc-suggestions/


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> To everyone who would know: would you overclock if you had this PSU?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1550510/i7-930-2-8-first-time-oc-suggestions/


It was okay when it was released, not good, but okay. Definitely not dangerous.

I'd definitely replace it though, Super Flower stopped making that unit around 6 years ago, if not longer. Which would make it at least that old.


----------



## shilka

Its an old Super Flower unit and many of those they made before the Golden Green came along where not all that great.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

So... are you back now TwoCables?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> So... are you back now TwoCables?


Meh, I guess so. There's a part of me that's wondering why I ever wanted to come back at all (there are things that I didn't miss at all), but then there's another part of me that feels awesome to be back, as though OCN completes me. Except, OCN is a time-sink. Dah. lol The honest truth is, OCN is where my heart is. Unfortunately, being away from OCN didn't cause me to accomplish the goal that I had set out to accomplish. So, now I'm hoping that I'll get around to doing it with the arrival of Spring or Summer.


----------



## espn

My friend is using CX500, is it bad?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> My friend is using CX500, is it bad?


It depends.

What's he using his computer for?

What is in his computer?


----------



## Darrath

Setting up a computer for my brother, but he is stuck at a low budget for a power supply as he is 14 and has no real income







I've sent him a phenom 965BE and a 465 GTX 4GB. He may put a slight overclock on the processor, but nothing too major. His budget is $50 for the power supply, but any cheaper is better as he can put it towards a case. Would something like the Thermaltake TR2 430w work? Fairly new to the power supply side of things so I'm not sure what a decent cheap option is. Just don't want to get something that will pop and blow everything else up.

Thanks!









Also, the GPU has 2 power connectors, so its preferred to have that on the power supply... but not needed.


----------



## TwoCables

That PSU is bad news:

http://www.overclock.net/t/652549/on-thermaltake-psus

Here's an excerpt:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*
> 
> *Thermaltake PurePower (TR2) 430W NP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> This is an old ATX power supply where the manufacturer added a 24-pin motherboard connector, SATA power cables and a PCI Express auxiliary power cable to make it compatible with computers available today. Simply updating the cables doesn't make this power supply an updated product.
> ...
> *The main problem with this power supply is that it can't deliver its labeled power. It is, in fact, a 350 W power supply.*
> ...
> You could buy it as if it were a 350 W unit, but *when we pulled 355 W from this power supply noise level was touching the maximum admissible limit* and efficiency was at 69.6%. With other load patterns the maximum efficiency we saw was 76.9%.
> 
> *Our conclusion is pretty simple: don't buy this power supply.*
> - http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/332/9


For $50 CAD or less, his choices are pretty bad. There's one that's somewhat decent, the Antec VP-450:

http://www.ncix.com/detail/antec-basiq-vp450-450w-power-2c-62331-1304.htm

An even better choice would be the CX430M for $54.99, $36.99 after the rebate: http://www.ncix.com/detail/corsair-cx-series-cx430m-430w-9f-78575-1382.htm (at least, that's what I'm seeing)


----------



## Darrath

It'll actually be in Minnesota and if possible from Microcenter would be good too. The CX430M is about $40 there.

http://www.microcenter.com/search/search_results.aspx?N=4294966654&sortby=pricelow&NTK=all&page=2&cat=Power-Supplies-:-Computer-Parts-:-MicroCenter

Are the EVGA 500w or 430W ones okay? Or the Antec Basiq 450? It doesn't need to be perfect, just stable as that GTX 465 can be very power hungry at times.









EDIT: I see you posted the antec one, I'll probably have him get that one.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darrath*
> 
> It'll actually be in Minnesota and if possible from Microcenter would be good too. The CX430M is about $40 there.
> 
> http://www.microcenter.com/search/search_results.aspx?N=4294966654&sortby=pricelow&NTK=all&page=2&cat=Power-Supplies-:-Computer-Parts-:-MicroCenter
> 
> Are the EVGA 500w or 430W ones okay? Or the Antec Basiq 450? It doesn't need to be perfect, just stable as that GTX 465 can be very power hungry at times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I see you posted the antec one, I'll probably have him get that one.


The VP450 is more expensive than the CX430M at Micro Center, which is very backwards. The VP450 is just a basically OK PSU. The CX430M isn't a *lot* better than the VP450, but it's definitely better. It's also partially modular, which is nice.


----------



## Darrath

Alright, I'll have him pick that up then. $40 for semi modular isn't terrible either I guess. It's only gotta last a year or 2 anyway.

Thanks for you advice!









EDIT: Just realized its a refurb. See any issue in this? I personally don't like refurbs... but for the price I guess it may be worth it.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darrath*
> 
> Setting up a computer for my brother, but he is stuck at a low budget for a power supply as he is 14 and has no real income
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've sent him a phenom 965BE and a 465 GTX 4GB. He may put a slight overclock on the processor, but nothing too major. His budget is $50 for the power supply, but any cheaper is better as he can put it towards a case. Would something like the Thermaltake TR2 430w work? Fairly new to the power supply side of things so I'm not sure what a decent cheap option is. Just don't want to get something that will pop and blow everything else up.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, the GPU has 2 power connectors, so its preferred to have that on the power supply... but not needed.


http://pcpartpicker.com/part/corsair-power-supply-cs450m


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darrath*
> 
> Alright, I'll have him pick that up then. $40 for semi modular isn't terrible either I guess. It's only gotta last a year or 2 anyway.
> 
> Thanks for you advice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Just realized its a refurb. See any issue in this? I personally don't like refurbs... but for the price I guess it may be worth it.


Oh damn. I thought it was on sale. I'm not comfortable with refurbished products either.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/part/corsair-power-supply-cs450m


Those prices are too high.


----------



## Darrath

That CX430M is actually $27 after rebates and codes... not too bad really.


----------



## TwoCables

Wow. You're right.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Darrath*
> 
> Alright, I'll have him pick that up then. $40 for semi modular isn't terrible either I guess. It's only gotta last a year or 2 anyway.
> 
> Thanks for you advice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Just realized its a refurb. See any issue in this? I personally don't like refurbs... but for the price I guess it may be worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh damn. I thought it was on sale. I'm not comfortable with refurbished products either.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/part/corsair-power-supply-cs450m
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those prices are too high.
Click to expand...

to high? after rebates its really cheap i say loan him the extra money. i mean it is a 450w gold so its worth it.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darrath*
> 
> Setting up a computer for my brother, but he is stuck at a low budget for a power supply as he is 14 and has no real income
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've sent him a phenom 965BE and a 465 GTX 4GB. He may put a slight overclock on the processor, but nothing too major. His budget is $50 for the power supply, but any cheaper is better as he can put it towards a case. Would something like the Thermaltake TR2 430w work? Fairly new to the power supply side of things so I'm not sure what a decent cheap option is. Just don't want to get something that will pop and blow everything else up.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, the GPU has 2 power connectors, so its preferred to have that on the power supply... but not needed.


djthrottleboi: I don't see a need to worry about it too much since it's for a computer like this and it will only be in the computer for about 2 years at the most.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Darrath*
> 
> Setting up a computer for my brother, but he is stuck at a low budget for a power supply as he is 14 and has no real income
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've sent him a phenom 965BE and a 465 GTX 4GB. He may put a slight overclock on the processor, but nothing too major. His budget is $50 for the power supply, but any cheaper is better as he can put it towards a case. Would something like the Thermaltake TR2 430w work? Fairly new to the power supply side of things so I'm not sure what a decent cheap option is. Just don't want to get something that will pop and blow everything else up.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, the GPU has 2 power connectors, so its preferred to have that on the power supply... but not needed.
> 
> 
> 
> djthrottleboi: I don't see a need to worry about it too much since it's for a computer like this and it will only be in the computer for about 2 years at the most.
Click to expand...

yeah i figured though the psu wold be one less thing to replace at the end of those 2 years when he wants something better. but eh not my rig. i'm only out of a gpu which this is the first time that i ever lost a gpu to mailing issues


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yeah i figured though the psu wold be one less thing to replace at the end of those 2 years when he wants something better. but eh not my rig. i'm only out of a gpu which this is the first time that i ever lost a gpu to mailing issues


He's trying to spend as little as possible because he wants to put as much as he can toward the case.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yeah i figured though the psu wold be one less thing to replace at the end of those 2 years when he wants something better. but eh not my rig. i'm only out of a gpu which this is the first time that i ever lost a gpu to mailing issues
> 
> 
> 
> He's trying to spend as little as possible because he wants to put as much as he can toward the case.
Click to expand...

understood


----------



## Darrath

Indeed, I'd prefer him get a case he likes and can keep for years, but I'm going to talk to a few people who weren't around on his birthday in February







Maybe get them to pitch in a bit too and get him a decent PSU and case. I already spent what I can shipping the CPU/Mobo/cooler to him from Canada sadly...

BUT in this case, what would be a good PSU around $75-$100? Modular if possible but not required.
If I can convince people that if he gets into computers more he will stay out of drugs and such







: then he will get something better. If not then we will go for that corsair one.
Thanks again!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darrath*
> 
> Indeed, I'd prefer him get a case he likes and can keep for years, but I'm going to talk to a few people who weren't around on his birthday in February
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe get them to pitch in a bit too and get him a decent PSU and case. I already spent what I can shipping the CPU/Mobo/cooler to him from Canada sadly...
> 
> BUT in this case, what would be a good PSU around $75-$100? Modular if possible but not required.
> If I can convince people that if he gets into computers more he will stay out of drugs and such
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> : then he will get something better. If not then we will go for that corsair one.
> Thanks again!


If we're still talking U.S. currency, then that opens up to some very good possibilities.

The 550W Cooler Master V550 for $89.99: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817171092

The 550W SeaSonic S12G for $79.99: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151136

The 550W XFX XTR for $79.99: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817207032 (XFX used the SeaSonic G Series to make this and somehow managed to end up with a superior build quality as well)

The 550W Rosewill CAPSTONE Series: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817182068

There are some others I could recommend, but I'm trying to avoid being overwhelming.


----------



## Darrath

Hey, it's all good man. I have had a Kingwin 660w full modular PSU for the past 6-7 years... so I have never really looked at them. I prefer modular, but this will be my brother's first build so it doesn't have to be. Are there pros and cons to certain ones? Would be nice to get him one that will last through a few upgrades.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darrath*
> 
> Hey, it's all good man. I have had a Kingwin 660w full modular PSU for the past 6-7 years... so I have never really looked at them. I prefer modular, but this will be my brother's first build so it doesn't have to be. Are there pros and cons to certain ones? Would be nice to get him one that will last through a few upgrades.


I can't think of any pros or cons that would really make one stand out over another except for maybe price, looks, and maybe differences in cables. So, he would have to look at them and compare them carefully if he wants to care about this that much. Otherwise, any of them would be awesome.


----------



## Darrath

Awesome, again thanks for the help!


----------



## TwoCables

You're quite welcome!


----------



## Darrath

Ended up going with the XFX XTR 550! Fully modular, gold rating, and only $59.99after rebate?


----------



## TwoCables

The 80+ Certification is meaningless, except that it means the efficiency should be decent. Never judge the quality of a PSU by its 80+ Certification. Ever. It's like saying, "Whew. It's painted black. That means it's a good PSU". So, instead of saying, "Fully modular, *gold rating*", say something that actually means something like, "It's fully modular and they used the more-expensive SeaSonic G Series to make this" - or something. Just, don't place any importance on the 80+ Certification unless you are trying to do everything you can to keep your power consumption as low as possible.

Anyway, I'm very happy that you were able to get a good PSU at such a low price! That's XFX for ya.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Even units that will only be a maximum of ~75% efficient units will still use that label... I find all those 'Gold Rated' or '80% efficient' pointless.

EDIT: I know TwoCables and the other PSU gurus already know that.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Even units that will only be a maximum of ~75% efficient units will still use that label... I find all those 'Gold Rated' or '80% efficient' pointless.
> 
> EDIT: I know TwoCables and the other PSU gurus already know that.


To be honest, I didn't really know that. I'm a different kind of guru. hehe

Anyway, to me, the only real point of the 80+ Certification is to be bait, to help sell PSUs. "It's GOLD!" "It's PLATINUM!" Sigh.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> To be honest, I didn't really know that. I'm a different kind of guru. hehe
> 
> Anyway, to me, the only real point of the 80+ Certification is to be bait, to help sell PSUs. "It's GOLD!" "It's PLATINUM!" Sigh.


It matters in datacenters - then again I see very few server PSUs that aren't platinum rated. even little things add up. I saw a paper showing 10kW of power savings by using forced ducting and eliminating in-case DC cooling fans (PSU excluded) in a medium size DC.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Reminds me of knockoff GPUs from fishy sites.

"ATI Geforce Radeon 680X Ti"
"1400 CUDA Stream processors"
"650MHz"
"512MB VRAM"

Not kidding, there's stuff like that out there that people seriously buy.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3b3rg33k*
> 
> It matters in datacenters - then again I see very few server PSUs that aren't platinum rated. even little things add up. I saw a paper showing 10kW of power savings by using forced ducting and eliminating in-case DC cooling fans (PSU excluded) in a medium size DC.


I know, but I'm talking about consumer PSUs and they way they are marketed toward us.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Reminds me of knockoff GPUs from fishy sites.
> 
> "ATI Geforce Radeon 680X Ti"
> "1400 CUDA Stream processors"
> "650MHz"
> "512MB VRAM"
> 
> Not kidding, there's stuff like that out there that people seriously buy.


Seriously? That breaks my heart big time.


----------



## Darrath

I did not know that. It's pretty good to know. Either way, I trust the gurus on here, and this XFX one looked really nice for the price. Fully modular is a nice bonus too.

One thing I can't find on it though is how long the cables are. May be getting a Rosewill Thor or CM trooper or stryker.. so hopefully they are long enough.









EDIT: Honestly, with power supplies anyway (I know next to nothing about them), I'm the type that sees its painted black so it must be good







This thread has taught me a bit and I somewhat know what to look for... but I'll still probably ask on here first.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darrath*
> 
> I did not know that. It's pretty good to know. Either way, I trust the gurus on here, and this XFX one looked really nice for the price. Fully modular is a nice bonus too.
> 
> One thing I can't find on it though is how long the cables are. May be getting a Rosewill Thor or CM trooper or stryker.. so hopefully they are long enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Honestly, with power supplies anyway (I know next to nothing about them), I'm the type that sees its painted black so it must be good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thread has taught me a bit and I somewhat know what to look for... but I'll still probably ask on here first.


If you're that type, then you're normal. hehe The problem with PSUs is, they aren't exciting or interesting like CPUs and GPUs are. Most people think that the only differences between PSUs are pretty much just the wattage and efficiency rating.


----------



## Blackcurrent

Alright I am in need of a new PSU. I don't want to be spending more than 250 USD. I want something reliable, nothing over the top, something that can last for years to come. I will be upgrading my GPU to something like a GTX 970 and I will be keeping 1 GPU setup. I've compiled everything that can be delivered to me by a local supplier. Which one would be a reasonable pick?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



CORSAIR BUILDER SERIES VS450watts
CORSAIR BUILDER SERIES VS550watts
CORSAIR BUILDER SERIES VS650watts
CORSAIR CX SERIES Half Modular CX500M
CORSAIR CX SERIES Half Modular CX600M
CORSAIR CX SERIES Half Modular CX750M
CORSAIR CS SERIES Modular CS550M
CORSAIR CS SERIES Modular CS650M
CORSAIR CS SERIES Modular CS750M
CORSAIR PROFESSIONAL PLATINIUM SERIES HXi750watts - Modular Cables
CORSAIR PROFESSIONAL PLATINIUM SERIES HXi850watts - Modular Cables
CORSAIR PROFESSIONAL PLATINIUM SERIES HXi1000watts - Modular Cables
CORSAIR RM SERIES RM650watts 80 Plus Gold - Fully Modular Cables
CORSAIR RM SERIES RM750watts 80 Plus Gold - Fully Modular Cables
CORSAIR RM SERIES RM850watts 80 Plus Gold - Fully Modular Cables
CORSAIR RM SERIES RM1000watts 80 Plus Gold - Fully Modular Cables
CORSAIR PROFESSIONAL PLATINIUM SERIES AX760watts - Modular Cables
CORSAIR PROFESSIONAL PLATINIUM SERIES AX860watts - Modular Cables
CORSAIR PROFESSIONAL PLATINIUM SERIES AXi 860iwatts - Modular Cables
CORSAIR PROFESSIONAL PLATINIUM SERIESAXi 1200iwatts - Modular Cables
CORSAIR PROFESSIONAL PLATINIUM SERIES AXi 1500iwatts - Modular Cables
COOLER MASTER POWER SUPPLY
CM ELITE 350W RS350-PSARI3-UK
CM ELITE 460W RS460-PSARI3-UK
CM ELITE V2 500W RS500-PCARN1-UK
CM ELITE V2 550W RS550-PCARN1-UK
CM THUNDER 500W RS500-ACABM3-UK
CM THUNDER M 520W RS520-AMCBM3-UK
CM THUNDER M 620W RS620-AMCBM3-UK
CM G500 RS500-ACAAB1-UK
CM G600 RS600-ACAAB1-UK
CM GM 550W RS550-AMAAB1-UK
CM GM 650W RS650-AMAAB1-UK
CM GM 750W RS750-AMAAB1-UK
CM V650S RS650-AMAAG1-UK
CM V750S RS750-AMAAG1-UK
CM V850 RS850-AFBAG1-UK
CM V1000 RSA00-AFBAG1-UK
CM V1200 RSC00-AFBAG1-UK


----------



## TwoCables

With a budget of $250, you can pick almost anything.

Will you ever overclock your video card? If so, then will you be using a higher voltage to do it?

Will you or do you overclock your CPU? If so, then what kind of overclocking do you plan to do?


----------



## Blackcurrent

Lets say I do plan to overclock both my CPU and GPU in the future. A moderate overclock, nothing too crazy. What would you recommend?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackcurrent*
> 
> Lets say I do plan to overclock both my CPU and GPU in the future. A moderate overclock, nothing too crazy. What would you recommend?


If those are the only PSUs that you can get from this store (do they really only have Corsair and Cooler Master?), then I guess I'd go with the Cooler Master V650S for a couple of reasons: it's a very decent PSU and you wouldn't be giving money to Corsair. 

It's not that you'd need a 650W PSU, but the lower wattage PSUs on this list are PSUs that I don't like recommending.


----------



## Blackcurrent

Yes sadly these are the only components nearby available to me. I live somewhat remote







. Anyways, what do you mean by I wouldn't be giving money to Corsair? Obviously literally if I would be investing into a Cooler master unit but do you have any other reasons?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackcurrent*
> 
> Yes sadly these are the only components nearby available to me. I live somewhat remote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Anyways, what do you mean by I wouldn't be giving money to Corsair? Obviously literally if I would be investing into a Cooler master unit but do you have any other reasons? Corsairs reputation with PSU is very good and I've only read good things about their units.


There was a time when they cared so much about PSUs that the only PSUs they made were very good ones. Now they have the VS series, the CX series, the CS series (which is basically ok), the RM series is which is only safely compatible with ATX 24-pin boards, and then the silly and over-priced PSUs that use the Corsair Link software. I don't feel good supporting a company who would do this because to me, all they're trying to do is maximize their prophets by riding on (and taking advantage of) the reputation that they built up.

Also, Cooler Master never used to make good quality PSUs. Now that they are, I want to support them as much as possible because I want to encourage all PSU manufacturers to only make good PSUs


----------



## Blackcurrent

Alright thank you very much TwoCables. After your pick and reviewing the PSU once more on the internet I have chosen for the Cooler Master v650s


----------



## TwoCables

You're welcome.  From what I've heard, you'll love this PSU.


----------



## TwoCables

I know someone who has the 580W Super Flower Atlas. He wants to overclock his Q6600 - is this PSU safe to use? Or is it junk? I don't know anything about it.


----------



## BBZZHH

I found this German review for the Super Flower Atlas AT-480R14A which I'm guessing is similar to the AT-580R14A (the model I assume you're referring). It's not very thorough review, not anywhere near the level of JohnnyGURU or similar. They used some sort of Windows software to measure the voltages and concluded it was good.

I think the biggest issue might be age, it seems this PSU was release in 2008.


----------



## TwoCables

lol they must not know anything about PSUs if they judged it based on voltages seen in Windows. Facepalm @ that German reviewer.

My concern is about this PSU's ripple, voltage regulation and whatever else may be important.


----------



## Bryst

Looking at a new PSU before I upgrade to haswell. What would people recommend more, a 450 watt platnium rated or a 550 watt gold rated PSU?

Specifically between these two PSUs:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817182081
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151119

Currently running a [email protected] 3.8ghz 1.2v and a 7950 with F43 bios. Would be running a i5-4690k with mild overclock and the same GPU.


----------



## mikeaj

I'd want the better power supply, with the slight efficiency difference being a minimal concern compared to all the other factors.

The build quality and electrical stability of Seasonic G is a little better than Rosewill Fortress, so I'd rather have the Seasonic G, even if the wattages were flipped.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bryst*
> 
> Looking at a new PSU before I upgrade to haswell. What would people recommend more, a 450 watt platnium rated or a 550 watt gold rated PSU?
> 
> Specifically between these two PSUs:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817182081
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151119
> 
> Currently running a [email protected] 3.8ghz 1.2v and a 7950 with F43 bios. Would be running a i5-4690k with mild overclock and the same GPU.


The 80+ Certification has nothing to do with the quality of any PSU. It doesn't "affect" anything except for how much power the PSU supposedly pulls from the wall outlet on average in comparison to other efficiencies. So, the 80+ Certification can be ignored unless a PSU's efficiency is extremely important, and it can be (and has been) a determining factor in a PSU purchase.

Anyway, I would rather have the 550W SeaSonic G Series because it's a higher quality PSU. However, screw the 550W SeaSonic G Series because you can get the 550W XFX XTR for only $79.99 + $1.99 before the $20 Mail-in Rebate card. This PSU is a fully modular SeaSonic G Series that also happens to have a superior build quality.

The PSU: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817207032

The rebate form to get the rebate card: http://images10.newegg.com/uploadfilesfornewegg/rebate/SH/XFX14MIRsApr01Apr3015cd12us.pdf

Now, I will say that with this rig, your power consumption would never be high enough to justify buying a 550W PSU, but these days, the prices of 450W PSUs generally tend to suck.


----------



## Bryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> The 80+ Certification has nothing to do with the quality of any PSU. It doesn't "affect" anything except for how much power the PSU supposedly pulls from the wall outlet on average in comparison to other efficiencies. So, the 80+ Certification can be ignored unless a PSU's efficiency is extremely important, and it can be (and has been) a determining factor in a PSU purchase.
> 
> Anyway, I would rather have the 550W SeaSonic G Series because it's a higher quality PSU. However, screw the 550W SeaSonic G Series because you can get the 550W XFX XTR for only $79.99 + $1.99 before the $20 Mail-in Rebate card. This PSU is a fully modular SeaSonic G Series that also happens to have a superior build quality.
> 
> The PSU: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817207032
> 
> The rebate form to get the rebate card: http://images10.newegg.com/uploadfilesfornewegg/rebate/SH/XFX14MIRsApr01Apr3015cd12us.pdf
> 
> Now, I will say that with this rig, your power consumption would never be high enough to justify buying a 550W PSU, but these days, the prices of 450W PSUs generally tend to suck.


Thanks for the reply, I will look into that XFX psu. Fully modular is nice since I have a matx build, and am thinking of possibly going to itx. I wonder if using a Newegg gift card would affect my rebate... Sometimes they can be sketchy.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bryst*
> 
> Thanks for the reply, I will look into that XFX psu. Fully modular is nice since I have a matx build, and am thinking of possibly going to itx. I wonder if using a Newegg gift card would affect my rebate... Sometimes they can be sketchy.


Ask them or read their site - or both. I wouldn't know. :/


----------



## chargerz919

@TwoCables, I have a quick question for you. I'm builind a budget gaming PC and saw that the Corsair CX430M is only $27 after mail in rebate. My question is, will it be fine powering an AMD 1055T, R9 270, and a single WD blue HDD?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chargerz919*
> 
> @TwoCables, I have a quick question for you. I'm builind a budget gaming PC and saw that the Corsair CX430M is only $27 after mail in rebate. My question is, will it be fine powering an AMD 1055T, R9 270, and a single WD blue HDD?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Do you plan to overclock either the 1055T or the R9 270? If not, then it's enough:

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/amd_radeon_r9_270_review,8.html

With one R9 270 under full load in their system, their PSU pulled 254W from the wall outlet. Their CPU was barely doing anything during this test, so I have to add roughly 185W for the 1055T under full load (source). This makes the PSU pulling 439W from the wall outlet, or 440W just to round it out. This means that if the PSU were 85% efficient while pulling 440W from the wall outlet, then the computer is pulling 374W from the PSU. While gaming though, the power consumption would be even lower, peaking at roughly 350W, maybe slightly higher at times. So, the CX430M is a decent fit in terms of its output capacity, even though it's not the greatest PSU ever made. 

P.S.: You don't need to "mention" me because I am subscribed to this thread.


----------



## chargerz919

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Do you plan to overclock either the 1055T or the R9 270? If not, then it's enough:
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/amd_radeon_r9_270_review,8.html
> 
> With one R9 270 under full load in their system, their PSU pulled 254W from the wall outlet. Their CPU was barely doing anything during this test, so I have to add roughly 185W for the 1055T under full load (source). This makes the PSU pulling 439W from the wall outlet, or 440W just to round it out. This means that if the PSU were 85% efficient while pulling 440W from the wall outlet, then the computer is pulling 374W from the PSU. While gaming though, the power consumption would be even lower, peaking at roughly 350W, maybe slightly higher at times. So, the CX430M is a decent fit in terms of its output capacity, even though it's not the greatest PSU ever made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S.: You don't need to "mention" me because I am subscribed to this thread.


Thanks for the info. I won't be overclocking, just need a desktop for media streaming and gaming at home on a budget.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chargerz919*
> 
> Thanks for the info. I won't be overclocking, just need a desktop for media streaming and gaming at home on a budget.


Oh ok cool. Then you're welcome.


----------



## cdoublejj

is the photon any good? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817182323 i'm looking at that or used a hX750 corsair modular for $80 shipped. one is new with 5 year warranty and one is not.

EDIT: http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story4&reid=405

maybe that link helps. I can't find a JG review on the HX750.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> is the photon any good? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817182323 i'm looking at that or used a hX750 corsair modular for $80 shipped. one is new with 5 year warranty and one is not.
> 
> EDIT: http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story4&reid=405
> 
> maybe that link helps. I can't find a JG review on the HX750.


No its pretty much crap and what do you need to power?


----------



## TwoCables

The HX750 is a much better PSU.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> No its pretty much crap and what do you need to power?


dual westmere EP XEON with, 5+ HDDs, RAID card, port Ethernet and room to grow. i ifgured 750watt fit the bill perfectly. some overkill and room to grow.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> The HX750 is a much better PSU.


Good to know.


----------



## Eiyuki

Guys any good recommendation for 450-500W PSU?
I was going to get the corsair but I heard that corsair now using OEM to create the psu, and not from seasonic again is it true?


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eiyuki*
> 
> Guys any good recommendation for 450-500W PSU?
> I was going to get the corsair but I heard that corsair now using OEM to create the psu, and not from seasonic again is it true?


Corsair has used OEMs to make the PSUs and plenty of other brands besides Seasonic. For a 450W Corsair brand I would suggest the RM450 made by channel wall technology, It's a bit expensive though. I've used plenty of CWT models and running the hx850 right now which is cwt, zero complaints, bullet proof psu.

If you like Seasonic models I would say to grab an XFX TS p1550sxxb9 550w, or the XFX XTR p1-550b-befX 550w fully modular.. They are both much cheaper on newegg.

XFX TS: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817207013 -- Seasonic, I believe this is based on the S12II bronze
XFX XTR: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817207032 -- Seasonic G series + modular

in fact, if anybody reads this, is there anything that can beat the prices of the TS and XTR? I have to grab a 550W myself.


----------



## Eiyuki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serious_Don*
> 
> Corsair has used OEMs to make the PSUs and plenty of other brands besides Seasonic. For a 450W Corsair brand I would suggest the RM450 made by channel wall technology, It's a bit expensive though. I've used plenty of CWT models and running the hx850 right now which is cwt, zero complaints, bullet proof psu.
> 
> If you like Seasonic models I would say to grab an XFX TS p1550sxxb9 550w, or the XFX XTR p1-550b-befX 550w fully modular.. They are both much cheaper on newegg.
> 
> XFX TS: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817207013 -- Seasonic, I believe this is based on the S12II bronze
> XFX XTR: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817207032 -- Seasonic G series + modular
> 
> in fact, if anybody reads this, is there anything that can beat the prices of the TS and XTR? I have to grab a 550W myself.


I got seasonic M12II Bronze 520W PSU from my local pc shop, hope it works, should be arrived tomorrow








ty for the seasonic recommendation, I never thought seasonic is making lots of psu for other company.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serious_Don*
> 
> Corsair has used OEMs to make the PSUs and plenty of other brands besides Seasonic. For a 450W Corsair brand I would suggest the RM450 made by channel wall technology, It's a bit expensive though. I've used plenty of CWT models and running the hx850 right now which is cwt, zero complaints, bullet proof psu.
> 
> If you like Seasonic models I would say to grab an XFX TS p1550sxxb9 550w, or the XFX XTR p1-550b-befX 550w fully modular.. They are both much cheaper on newegg.
> 
> XFX TS: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817207013 -- Seasonic, I believe this is based on the S12II bronze
> XFX XTR: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817207032 -- Seasonic G series + modular
> 
> in fact, if anybody reads this, is there anything that can beat the prices of the TS and XTR? I have to grab a 550W myself.


Why you might not want to buy a Corsair RM PSU
The RM is way overpriced so no.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eiyuki*
> 
> I got seasonic M12II Bronze 520W PSU from my local pc shop, hope it works, should be arrived tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ty for the seasonic recommendation, I never thought seasonic is making lots of psu for other company.


The Seasonic M12II is infamous for being very loud so if it was a quiet unit you where looking for the M12II was not the one to pick.


----------



## TwoCables

In today's market, it's financially wiser to avoid PSUs that are less than 550W. In terms of Price Per Watt, you usually end up spending more on a 450W PSU than you do on a 550W PSU, even though the final price might not be more. Take the price and divide it by the wattage to see how much each watt costs.

Just about a year ago or so, the price per watt for ~450W PSUs was still a little bit lower than ~550W PSUs, but not anymore.

Anyway, Eiyuki: SeaSonic is an "OEM" for some manufacturers who make PSUs. Additionally, SeaSonic isn't the only manufacturer who's making nothing but good PSUs. Even so, just because it's a SeaSonic, it doesn't mean that it's a high-end PSU, as with the case of the 520W M12II. It's a pretty decent PSU, but I should repeat what Shilka said and mention that if you pull enough power out of it (I'd say in the 400's), then you could get the fan to be fairly loud.

What are or were your other choices in PSUs?


----------



## Eiyuki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Why you might not want to buy a Corsair RM PSU
> The RM is way overpriced so no.
> The Seasonic M12II is infamous for being very loud so if it was a quiet unit you where looking for the M12II was not the one to pick.


That's what I got for buying in hurry








but at least i'm used to loud noise, I use my headphones and sometimes IEM to play.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> In today's market, it's financially wiser to avoid PSUs that are less than 550W. In terms of Price Per Watt, you usually end up spending more on a 450W PSU than you do on a 550W PSU, even though the final price might not be more. Take the price and divide it by the wattage to see how much each watt costs.
> 
> Just about a year ago or so, the price per watt for ~450W PSUs was still a little bit lower than ~550W PSUs, but not anymore.
> 
> Anyway, Eiyuki: SeaSonic is an "OEM" for some manufacturers who make PSUs. Additionally, SeaSonic isn't the only manufacturer who's making nothing but good PSUs. Even so, just because it's a SeaSonic, it doesn't mean that it's a high-end PSU, as with the case of the 520W M12II. It's a pretty decent PSU, but I should repeat what Shilka said and mention that if you pull enough power out of it (I'd say in the 400's), then you could get the fan to be fairly loud.
> 
> What are or were your other choices in PSUs?


Well I don't think i'm gonna need to draw lots of power.
According to PSU calculator on here, http://www.extreme.outervision.com/PSUEngine
If it's accurate then I wont draw much power, only 300W hope it wont be noisy










By the way, I found some problem with this build, I don't know where to post on this forum so I post it on reddit, anyone care to help ?










__
https://www.reddit.com/r/33tp6q/troubleshooting_computer_fails_to_boot_only/


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eiyuki*
> 
> That's what I got for buying in hurry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but at least i'm used to loud noise, I use my headphones and sometimes IEM to play.
> Well I don't think i'm gonna need to draw lots of power.
> According to PSU calculator on here, http://www.extreme.outervision.com/PSUEngine
> If it's accurate then I wont draw much power, only 300W hope it wont be noisy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, I found some problem with this build, I don't know where to post on this forum so I post it on reddit, anyone care to help ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/33tp6q/troubleshooting_computer_fails_to_boot_only/%5B/URL


----------



## Eiyuki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The correct way to use the extreme outervision PSU calculator


With that setting I even get lower number,



==========================================================================================

If anyone sees this please help me









__
https://www.reddit.com/r/33tp6q/troubleshooting_computer_fails_to_boot_only/


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eiyuki*
> 
> With that setting I even get lower number,
> 
> 
> 
> ==========================================================================================
> 
> If anyone sees this please help me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/33tp6q/troubleshooting_computer_fails_to_boot_only/


A 350-400 watt PSU would have been enough then.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eiyuki*
> 
> With that setting I even get lower number,
> 
> 
> 
> ==========================================================================================
> 
> If anyone sees this please help me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/33tp6q/troubleshooting_computer_fails_to_boot_only/


It's an Intel system but you don't know what's going on, so put it in "Intel - General". It's very simple.


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Why you might not want to buy a Corsair RM PSU
> The RM is way overpriced so no.
> The Seasonic M12II is infamous for being very loud so if it was a quiet unit you where looking for the M12II was not the one to pick.


Thanks for that write up, I'm in a bit of a state of anger over it because we have more CWT RM450s than I can count running in here. and I've never looked at the details because of it's reputation and the quality of the CWT model HX series. The machines are all stock luckily and it's kept cool in here so hopefully they last, still for the price I expect quality and this is a slap in the face, I paid the premium to avoid having to read through threads like that and what I get is a $20 dollar unit for $90. I'm going to grab a few XFX XTRs to test out for the lower powered rigs, you don't have any bad news about their Seasonic G based units do you?

Also I hope I didn't push you into buying the S12II Eiyuki, I wasn't aware of the noise issues. I build machines for operation in a loud environment so that's not something I consider







. I was just trying to show you some alternatives to the RM.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serious_Don*
> 
> Thanks for that write up, I'm in a bit of a state of anger over it because we have more CWT RM450s than I can count running in here. and I've never looked at the details because of it's reputation and the quality of the CWT model HX series. The machines are all stock luckily and it's kept cool in here so hopefully they last, still for the price I expect quality and this is a slap in the face, I paid the premium to avoid having to read through threads like that and what I get is a $20 dollar unit for $90. I'm going to grab a few XFX XTRs to test out for the lower powered rigs, you don't have any bad news about their Seasonic G based units do you?
> 
> Also I hope I didn't push you into buying the S12II Eiyuki, I wasn't aware of the noise issues. I build machines for operation in a loud environment so that's not something I consider
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I was just trying to show you some alternatives to the RM.


You meant the M12II not the S12II right?
Only bad thing i have ever heard about the Seasonic G is they have some problems with DOA´s but that might have been some of the version 1 Seasonic G´s.
Pretty sure there are none of those left and all of the ones sold are version 2.

There are actually quite a few Seasonic G based units around, XFX Antec EVGA and Fractal Design all have units based on Seasonic G.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serious_Don*
> 
> Thanks for that write up, I'm in a bit of a state of anger over it because we have more CWT RM450s than I can count running in here. and I've never looked at the details because of it's reputation and the quality of the CWT model HX series. The machines are all stock luckily and it's kept cool in here so hopefully they last, still for the price I expect quality and this is a slap in the face, I paid the premium to avoid having to read through threads like that and what I get is a $20 dollar unit for $90. I'm going to grab a few XFX XTRs to test out for the lower powered rigs, you don't have any bad news about their Seasonic G based units do you?
> 
> Also I hope I didn't push you into buying the S12II Eiyuki, I wasn't aware of the noise issues. I build machines for operation in a loud environment so that's not something I consider
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I was just trying to show you some alternatives to the RM.


The only thing truly "bad" about the RM series is, they aren't safely compatible with a 20-pin ATX motherboard. Oklahoma Wolf at JonnyGURU.com seems to think it's a pretty good PSU otherwise. Here's the RM650:

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story6&reid=363

Quote:


> *Performance (40% of the final score)* - time for some scoring. And this won't be hard. First, let's look at the voltage regulation. Our average number in the hot box was 1.4%, which is just good enough that I will pull no points off a perfect score for it. The same goes for efficiency, since we did get a clean pass for Gold both cold and hot. That only leaves one thing left to score on here, and that's ripple. We did have the 12V rail sitting there at 40mV, which requires a half point deduction, but the two minor rails were fabulous. No points off for them. That gives us a total score of 9.5.
> 
> *Build Quality (20% of the final score)* - I really only have two areas of major concern on this unit, and one area of minor concern. First, the soldering isn't what I like to see from the best in the world. Delta, Etasis, Enermax... these are the ones to get when it comes to board work so clean you can eat off it. But, this is far from the worst, so I'll only pull half of the point I've allocated for soldering. Now... let's talk about the missing 5V wires. Even though this issue was down to one jumper, the fact remains that its deletion took two of the wires in the ATX spec out of service. Now, the omission of power to these wires is just fine when viewed through the lens of performance in a modern system. *The fact that they are dead is a complete non issue from a longevity and performance standpoint for any modern rig using a 24 pin ATX connector*. But I'm still going to take two points off - one per dead wire - because if you plug this unit into an old board like my Asrock 939Dual-VSTA which only has a 20 pin ATX connector, you may have issues down the road. This is because both of the dead wires are found on the 20 pin part of the ATX connector, leaving you with only two working ones. The third working one is found on the +4 part of the connector. Oh, and a half point comes off for seeing second tier capacitors, as is my usual deal. 7.
> 
> *Summary*
> 
> What we have here is a very good unit with some sweet features that should keep a modest gaming rig nice and quiet. It's efficient, it's stable, and it comes with a good warranty. If you happen to have a Corsair Link dongle on you, it can also tell you how fast the fan is running and how much 12V current it's putting out. There are a few things I would like to see improved, *but for the most part this unit is a solid choice for those who care about quality power delivered with not a lot of fan noise*. It's just too bad about the dead 5V wires. This unit would score better had it not been for that. But I can't ignore it, irrelevant to the performance as it may be. Folks, buy one of these in confidence. *Just make sure your motherboard is using a 24 pin ATX connector first, and you should be just fine for years with one of these.*
> 
> *The Good:*
> 
> 
> excellent voltage regulation on the 12V rail
> very good regulation on the minor rails
> very good ripple suppression
> fanless mode
> Corsair Link compatible
> fully modular
> 
> *The Bad:*
> 
> 
> two dead 5V wires at the ATX connector - use only with a mainboard with a full 24 pin ATX connector
> 
> *The Mediocre:*
> 
> 
> substandard capacitors on the 12V output
> just a wee bit pricey for a 650W unit
> no user guide


So yeah, I'm getting really sick and tired of all this RM Series bashing. Yes, the price sucks on this series, BUT OTHER THAN THAT IT'S A GOOD PSU - just as long as your motherboard has a 24-pin ATX connector.

Period.

So, would I use it? HELL YES I WOULD IF THE PRICE WERE LOWER.


----------



## shilka

I have called them medicore and overpriced thats about the worst of it.
Other then the 1000 watts RM that one really is crap with 90-95mv of ripple on the 12v rail.


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> You meant the M12II not the S12II right?
> Only bad thing i have ever heard about the Seasonic G is they have some problems with DOA´s but that might have been some of the version 1 Seasonic G´s.
> Pretty sure there are none of those left and all of the ones sold are version 2.
> 
> There are actually quite a few Seasonic G based units around, XFX Antec EVGA and Fractal Design all have units based on Seasonic G.


Ah I had suggested an XFX TS which I believe is derived from the S12II but I'm not 100% on that, I'm under the impression they are good units. And yeah I was asking specifically about the XFX brand XTR units for myself.

@Twocables I apologize if it sounded like I was trying to spread FUD about them being terrible units. I've actually had low failure rates with them overall to date (all <6 months operation). This is the first I've seen of any cons about them, It's more buyers remorse because I could have saved a bundle if I knew about the prices on the XTR 550s. In the end I'm always looking for the best quality at the best price, it's the teapo caps that scared me in machines that are under 24/7 load, I've had problems with them not being able to take any heat in the past, though that was on Pentium era motherboards IIRC


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serious_Don*
> 
> Ah I had suggested an XFX TS which I believe is derived from the S12II but I'm not 100% on that, I'm under the impression they are good units. And yeah I was asking specifically about the XFX brand XTR units for myself.
> 
> @Twocables I apologize if it sounded like I was trying to spread FUD about them being terrible units. I've actually had low failure rates with them overall to date (all <6 months operation). This is the first I've seen of any cons about them, It's more buyers remorse because I could have saved a bundle if I knew about the prices on the XTR 550s. In the end I'm always looking for the best quality at the best price, it's the teapo caps that scared me in machines that are under 24/7 load, I've had problems with them not being able to take any heat in the past, though that was on Pentium era motherboards IIRC


Its a thread with over then 65.000 views and it comes up as the first non Corsair link when you search on google so its not an unknown thread.
And the XFX TS Bronze is a modified Seasonic S12IIB, only really negative to say about it is its group regulated so its voltage regulation is not all that great.

The XFX TS Gold on the other hand is a Seasonic S12G which is just a non modular version of the Seasonic G.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serious_Don*
> 
> Ah I had suggested an XFX TS which I believe is derived from the S12II but I'm not 100% on that, I'm under the impression they are good units. And yeah I was asking specifically about the XFX brand XTR units for myself.
> 
> @Twocables I apologize if it sounded like I was trying to spread FUD about them being terrible units. I've actually had low failure rates with them overall to date (all <6 months operation). This is the first I've seen of any cons about them, It's more buyers remorse because I could have saved a bundle if I knew about the prices on the XTR 550s. In the end I'm always looking for the best quality at the best price, it's the teapo caps that scared me in machines that are under 24/7 load, I've had problems with them not being able to take any heat in the past, though that was on Pentium era motherboards IIRC


Yeah, the PSU market in general seems to be full of ways to take advantage of consumers who don't know any better.


----------



## cdoublejj

how good or bad is the SeaSonic Platinum SS-860XP2 860W ? is it worth $105 USD shipped?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> how good or bad is the SeaSonic Platinum SS-860XP2 860W ? is it worth $105 USD shipped?


That's a badass PSU. It's worth a lot more than that if it's new!


----------



## PsYcHo29388

I swear I've probably asked this a dozen times before, but I really wanna get a 290, and I'm pretty sure my PSU is not up to handling one.

So far, these are my options

Purchase a SuperNova G2 750W and wait to purchase a 290.
Purchase a SuperNova G2 750W and a 280X together
Purchase a reliable lower wattage PSU with a 290
Purchase a 290 and not worry about PSU
What path should I take?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I swear I've probably asked this a dozen times before, but I really wanna get a 290, and I'm pretty sure my PSU is not up to handling one.
> 
> Should I pull the plug on getting a SuperNova G2 750W and then save some more for a 290, get the G2 and a 280X, get a lower wattage PSU that's just as good and a 290, or just get a 290 and not worry about my PSU?


If you have overclocked the CPU, then I wouldn't chance it with that the 600W ModXStream Pro, not with as old as it is. It's even riskier if you plan to overclock the 290.

If you keep the 290 at stock, then all you'd need is a good quality-made 550W PSU.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> If you have overclocked the CPU, then I wouldn't chance it with that the 600W ModXStream Pro, not with as old as it is. It's even riskier if you plan to overclock the 290.
> 
> If you keep the 290 at stock, then all you'd need is a good quality-made 550W PSU.


I keep everything at stock, haven't done as much overlocking as I used to when I had older/weaker hardware, and yeah I went back to the product page of my PSU and people are leaving 1 eggs for it dying after 4 years. I bought mine in 2011 so who knows, I might be next.

I saw a video of someone running a 7970+8350 and while stress testing both at the same time he was able to pull about 580 watts.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I keep everything at stock, haven't done as much overlocking as I used to when I had older/weaker hardware.
> 
> I saw a video of someone running a 7970+8350 and while stress testing both at the same time he was able to pull about 580 watts.


Do you plan to stress test both at the same time, or just do some gaming?

*Edit:* I'll be back later. I have to get some sleep; I'm kind of falling over. hehehe


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I keep everything at stock, haven't done as much overlocking as I used to when I had older/weaker hardware.
> 
> I saw a video of someone running a 7970+8350 and while stress testing both at the same time he was able to pull about 580 watts.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you plan to stress test both at the same time, or just do some gaming?
Click to expand...

It's going to be for gaming, occasional folding, and occasional video editing/rendering, but I certainly don't want to skimp on a PSU this time around and have my system lock up/crash/shut off if there is a time I want to stress test for fun. I want something that will last me even longer than this OCZ has lasted me and will hold it's own against all future components I throw on it.


----------



## shilka

Why you should not buy an OCZ ModXStream Pro


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I saw a video of someone running a 7970+8350 and while stress testing both at the same time he was able to pull about 580 watts.


He was probably using a 1600W PSU, 8350 at 5.0GHz 1.65V and the GPU with some +25% overclock.

My system at a real gaming load (which does load CPU and GPU quite a bit) maxes out at 234W. I know my 8350 does pull a little bit more power at 4.4GHz, but not that much.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I saw a video of someone running a 7970+8350 and while stress testing both at the same time he was able to pull about 580 watts.
> 
> 
> 
> He was probably using a 1600W PSU, 8350 at 5.0GHz 1.65V and the GPU with some +25% overclock.
> 
> My system at a real gaming load (which does load CPU and GPU quite a bit) maxes out at 234W. I know my 8350 does pull a little bit more power at 4.4GHz, but not that much.
Click to expand...

Interesting.

JayzTwoCents seems rather reputable, and his test with a 3770k and GTX 680 managed to pull around 350W. Looking at numbers I see that the 290s take around 200 watts when gaming, and a little more than that on full load. That paired with my 8350 and everything else in my rig makes me feel uncomfortable, especially when using outervision.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Interesting.
> 
> JayzTwoCents seems rather reputable, and his test with a 3770k and GTX 680 managed to pull around 350W. Looking at numbers I see that the 290s take around 200 watts when gaming, and a little more than that on full load. That paired with my 8350 and everything else in my rig makes me feel uncomfortable, especially when using outervision.


You probably did it wrong
The correct way to use the extreme outervision PSU calculator

Saecond wattage number taken from the wall are not the amount used by the system, you have to remember to take the efficiency of your PSU off the number you get from the wall.

But sory to say your OCZ ModXStream Pro is junk and you should replace it.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

My 234W measurement is what my UPS tells me my rig is drawing. That number is also my most demanding *real* gaming scenario. I know that if I run Heaven + P95 my power draw will increase even more. I doubt it will hit 350W, but it could get close.

EDIT: My PSU would also be around 90% efficient, unlike these so called professional reviewers using 75% efficient 1600W PSUs that are ~50% efficient at the loads they are testing.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Yes shilka, we went over that a few months ago









I actually went back and looked at multiple reviews (not user reviews) and the conclusion was always the same that it's an average PSU, but not junk as you put it. If it was junk I imagine it would have exploded sometime back in 2011 when I got it. Regardless, I'm more concerned about the people leaving one eggs for the PSU dying after 4 years and like I said earlier, this PSU is hitting it's four year mark. That along with putting a 290 on it well, I don't think it can handle it.

As for the outvision thing, I'm pretty sure I did it right based on this:
Quote:


> Dont set system load and TDP higher then 80% unless you are a bitcoin miner or a folder


I stated earlier I occasionally fold, so I left both of them at 90% because you don't specify what to use if you are a folder or miner.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Yes shilka, we went over that a few months ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually went back and looked at multiple reviews (not user reviews) and the conclusion was always the same that it's an average PSU, but not junk as you put it. If it was junk I imagine it would have exploded sometime back in 2011 when I got it. Regardless, I'm more concerned about the people leaving one eggs for the PSU dying after 4 years and like I said earlier, this PSU is hitting it's four year mark. That along with putting a 290 on it well, I don't think it can handle it.
> 
> As for the outvision thing, I'm pretty sure I did it right based on this:
> I stated earlier I occasionally fold, so I left both of them at 90% because you don't specify what to use if you are a folder or miner.


I call it junk because they as you say last about 4 years and then die.
Average as you said might have been the better word to this is this case.

But its 01.20 here and i cant sleep because i got a massive headache so i am in a bit of a foul mood no offense.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Yes shilka, we went over that a few months ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually went back and looked at multiple reviews (not user reviews) and the conclusion was always the same that it's an average PSU, but not junk as you put it. If it was junk I imagine it would have exploded sometime back in 2011 when I got it. Regardless, I'm more concerned about the people leaving one eggs for the PSU dying after 4 years and like I said earlier, this PSU is hitting it's four year mark. That along with putting a 290 on it well, I don't think it can handle it.
> 
> As for the outvision thing, I'm pretty sure I did it right based on this:
> I stated earlier I occasionally fold, so I left both of them at 90% because you don't specify what to use if you are a folder or miner.
> 
> 
> 
> I call it junk because they as you say last about 4 years and then die.
> Average as you said might have been the better word to this is this case.
> 
> But its 01.20 here and i cant sleep because i got a massive headache so i am in a bit of a foul mood no offense.
Click to expand...

No worries, I know how the no sleep thing feels half of the week









I only paid $55 for it, and at the time it was the only semi modular power supply in that price range. Personally, I feel like it has lasted a good amount of time, but it's time to move on. With that said, how do you like the SuperNova G2? I have had my eyes on that PSU forever now.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

G2 750W/850W is one of the guru's favorite units to suggest


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> G2 750W/850W is one of the guru's favorite units to suggest


And with good reason too. According to the very small amount of research I've done, the price, reliability, warranty, and features are just insane.

Wish I grabbed one when they were $80 on newegg.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Wish I grabbed one when they were $80 on newegg.


Get lost with your no tax no profit US prices









Buy one anyway, they are worth it even if they cost 140EUR.
I'm running mine passive, so far so good. I don't notice the fan spinning up, gets warm but not hot.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> It's going to be for gaming, occasional folding, and occasional video editing/rendering, but I certainly don't want to skimp on a PSU this time around and have my system lock up/crash/shut off if there is a time I want to stress test for fun. I want something that will last me even longer than this OCZ has lasted me and will hold it's own against all future components I throw on it.


When you Fold, will you be doing it on both the CPU and the GPU at the same time? If so, then for how many hours at a time might you do it? How many days per week might you do it? If not, then will it be on the CPU or the GPU (and for how many hours and days per week)?

Your power consumption with the 8350 and R9 290 at stock while Folding would only be about 450W. That would be easy for a good quality-made 550W PSU to handle. Then, with the fact that each new generation of GPUs seems to be less and less power hungry, I'd imagine that someday a 550W PSU would be like today's 750-850W+ PSUs. I mean just for example, look at the GeForce 900 Series and its extremely low power consumption.

Now, someone is bound to tell me that cards like the 970 and 980 can consume a hell of a lot more power when overclocked (rivaling and even slightly exceeding the R9 290's stock power consumption), but for someone who doesn't overclock, that doesn't matter.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Interesting.
> 
> JayzTwoCents seems rather reputable, and his test with a 3770k and GTX 680 managed to pull around 350W. Looking at numbers I see that the 290s take around 200 watts when gaming, and a little more than that on full load. That paired with my 8350 and everything else in my rig makes me feel uncomfortable, especially when using outervision.


I don't like JayzTwoCents because he thinks (and teaches) that a PSU's efficiency has to do with how much power the PSU can deliver to the computer. Therefore, I don't trust anything that he says. Anyone who puts themselves out there as an expert on PSUs *should know this*. It's extremely basic and it's even rudimentary. It's trying to teach English but you don't know your ABCs.

Anyway, I'm curious about how you got your PSU calculator results. So, please use the calculator again, but this time click its built-in "Print" button and post a .PNG-formatted screenshot of the printer-friendly page that it generates. I want to show you a few things. 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> My 234W measurement is what my UPS tells me my rig is drawing. That number is also my most demanding *real* gaming scenario. I know that if I run Heaven + P95 my power draw will increase even more. I doubt it will hit 350W, but it could get close.
> 
> EDIT: My PSU would also be around 90% efficient, unlike these so called professional reviewers using 75% efficient 1600W PSUs that are ~50% efficient at the loads they are testing.


75% and 50% efficient? What are you talking about?

Your UPS is telling you how much your PSU is pulling. Multiply that number by .90 to estimate for 90% efficiency. That's 210.6W being pulled out of the PSU (it's 210.6W being pulled by the computer).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I actually went back and looked at multiple reviews (not user reviews) and the conclusion was always the same that it's an average PSU, but not junk as you put it. If it was junk I imagine it would have exploded sometime back in 2011 when I got it. Regardless, I'm more concerned about the people leaving one eggs for the PSU dying after 4 years and like I said earlier, this PSU is hitting it's four year mark. That along with putting a 290 on it well, I don't think it can handle it.


Back when this PSU was new, the true PSU experts here on OCN were recommending it as a good budget PSU.

You are right, this PSU is *not* junk. Also, it won't die on you in its 4th year. You're not pushing it hard enough. Those people who kill PSUs like this are killing it because they don't know what they're doing.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> As for the outvision thing, I'm pretty sure I did it right based on this:
> I stated earlier I occasionally fold, so I left both of them at 90% because you don't specify what to use if you are a folder or miner.


By the way (@shilka, this is for you too), the TDP can be left at 90%. It's just the System Load that I was told should be reduced below 90% if not Folding. I was also told that 85% is only realistic for Folding on just the GPU while 90% can be more realistic for Folding on both the CPU and the GPU(s) at the same time.

I learned this from Phaedrus2129, who used to be OCN's foremost PSU expert (I miss having him around - I wonder what he's up to these days heh).


----------



## shilka

Phaedrus is still at Cooler Master working with RMA last i heard.
Many of the dead CM units is looked over by Phaedrus himself.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Phaedrus is still at Cooler Master working with RMA last i heard.
> Many of the dead CM units is looked over by Phaedrus himself.


I wish he'd win the lottery or something so that he could spend all of his time on OCN.


----------



## BBZZHH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I wish he'd win the lottery or something so that he could spend all of his time on OCN.


You've got it backwards. You should be wishing that you will win the lottery, then you could hire him to be on overclock all the time


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBZZHH*
> 
> You've got it backwards. You should be wishing that you will win the lottery, then you could hire him to be on overclock all the time


hehehe Oh man, I'd pay him a huge salary too!


----------



## AcEsSalvation

I know my efficiency TwoCables. As for the 50% and 75%:

I've seen reviewers attempt to find out how much power different parts draw. They usually start by using a PSU that is 1600W and reaches a maximum of 75% efficiency. Then, they test the one part's power draw by measuring system power draw at idle, then load the CPU/GPU (whichever they are testing). They have now loaded a 1600W unit with an extremely low power draw, decreasing efficiency making the part look like it's drawing 350W by itself.

I've seen the same thing in one of those videos shilka has linked before about power draw. The guy had something like an i3 and a single PCIe cable GPU in the machine. As soon as he swapped out the PSU for something much larger, the power draw increased substantially.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> I know my efficiency TwoCables. As for the 50% and 75%:
> 
> I've seen reviewers attempt to find out how much power different parts draw. They usually start by using a PSU that is 1600W and reaches a maximum of 75% efficiency. Then, they test the one part's power draw by measuring system power draw at idle, then load the CPU/GPU (whichever they are testing). They have now loaded a 1600W unit with an extremely low power draw, decreasing efficiency making the part look like it's drawing 350W by itself.
> 
> I've seen the same thing in one of those videos shilka has linked before about power draw. The guy had something like an i3 and a single PCIe cable GPU in the machine. As soon as he swapped out the PSU for something much larger, the power draw increased substantially.


But what I'm wondering is, how do you know that the efficiency was that low?

What was the brand and model of the PSUs in question?

I'm not trying to say that you're wrong or that I don't believe you, but rather that I want to learn. All the reviews that I've seen on the good PSUs that we recommend that also happen to be Gold-rated or higher show that the efficiency remains above ~85% throughout the entire range of the PSU's capacity and in some cases above 90%. So, now you got me wondering if maybe their testing methods aren't realistic.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

I think Tom's like to use some Be Quiet! Dark Pro 1600W or something like that. I noticed it in the review where they said the 8350 pulls ~400W at 4.8GHz.

EDIT: I didn't find the same test, but I found this one which they used the Cooler Master UCP-1000 W. I have no idea about anything with this unit, but if the efficiency below 50% load is anywhere near somewhat poor, it will skew the results.

EDIT 2: Found a JohhnyGuru review of the unit (might be that unit, might not be). It was 84.3% at their lowest load test.


----------



## TwoCables

I'm still not understanding how you deduced that the efficiency is 50-75%. I just don't know where you got that idea from, that's all.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

The one that I looked up had terrible efficiency under 60% load. I can't find that review from Tom's so I can''t find the model of it.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> The one that I looked up had terrible efficiency under 60% load. I can't find that review from Tom's so I can''t find the model of it.


How do you know what the efficiency was though?


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Found a review for that unit. The first couple small load tests were horrible.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Found a review for that unit. The first couple small load tests were horrible.


Ok, so they were actually showing the efficiency being 75% or lower? They actually stated what the efficiency was?


----------



## AcEsSalvation

JohnnyGuru has a page where they test the efficiency of the unit. I know a few other reviewers do as well. I can't remember who the reviewer was for the unit I've been talking about with the poor efficiency, but as you can see here, the unit was at ~85% efficiency on the first test which was about 20% of the unit's rated maximum load.

For the terrible unit, it was around 40% efficient at the load level they were testing the 8350 for. Since it was overclocked to 5.0GHz on a unit that at the time of testing was at 40% efficient, the results were extremely skewed. That type of flawed testing makes people buy 800W+ units for rigs that only need a good 450W unit (or even 300W if they were made).


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> JohnnyGuru has a page where they test the efficiency of the unit. I know a few other reviewers do as well. I can't remember who the reviewer was for the unit I've been talking about with the poor efficiency, but as you can see here, the unit was at ~85% efficiency on the first test which was about 20% of the unit's rated maximum load.
> 
> For the terrible unit, it was around 40% efficient at the load level they were testing the 8350 for. Since it was overclocked to 5.0GHz on a unit that at the time of testing was at 40% efficient, the results were extremely skewed. That type of flawed testing makes people buy 800W+ units for rigs that only need a good 450W unit (or even 300W if they were made).


Where are you seeing that the PSU was 40% efficient? How are you determining the PSU's efficiency?

(and yes, the 1000W Silent Pro M gave 76% efficiency when Oklahoma Wolf pulled 191W out of it, but that was back in 2009 - the good PSUs back then sucked compared to today's good PSUs)


----------



## AcEsSalvation

The other unit I've been talking about - the 1600W unit. I cannot find the review for that one or the conversation I was having with someone about it. But I remember looking at the unit and the test machine they used and saw that it had terrible efficiency at that low of a load.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> The other unit I've been talking about - the 1600W unit. I cannot find the review for that one or the conversation I was having with someone about it. But I remember looking at the unit and the test machine they used and saw that it had terrible efficiency at that low of a load.


Which 1600W PSU? Did tell me the model and I missed it? I apologize if you did.


----------



## TwoCables

By the way, a PSU can pull 400W from the wall with the 8350 overclocked to 4.8 GHz. That is one hell of a power-hungry CPU when overclocked. You not only have the CPU pulling a huge amount of power, but you also have the rest of the system pulling power.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> When you Fold, will you be doing it on both the CPU and the GPU at the same time? If so, then for how many hours at a time might you do it? How many days per week might you do it? If not, then will it be on the CPU or the GPU (and for how many hours and days per week)?


Because GPU folding seems to be so damn buggy for me (99% complete resetting to 30% or similar), I have been only folding with the CPU as of late. I used to complete one CPU workload a day, and nothing more. If I'm really close to finishing a workload I let it run a little bit into the night but then since I usually do not have internet access at this time to upload it, I shut it off and let it upload the next day.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> Your power consumption with the 8350 and R9 290 at stock while Folding would only be about 450W. That would be easy for a good quality-made 550W PSU to handle. Then, with the fact that each new generation of GPUs seems to be less and less power hungry, I'd imagine that someday a 550W PSU would be like today's 750-850W+ PSUs. I mean just for example, look at the GeForce 900 Series and its extremely low power consumption.


This is kind of the only issue I had with the G2. I mean sure it'll last me a long time but afaik it's suppose to be better to have a lower wattage PSU if you aren't going to be using that much power like I probably will, since I don't SLI or Crossfire.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> I don't like JayzTwoCents because he thinks (and teaches) that a PSU's efficiency has to do with how much power the PSU can deliver to the computer. Therefore, I don't trust anything that he says. Anyone who puts themselves out there as an expert on PSUs should know this. It's extremely basic and it's even rudimentary. It's trying to teach English but you don't know your ABCs.


Does he repeat the same false information in more of his videos? I only watched that one he did and even in the comments people were telling him he was wrong but the rest of what he said was right.

It's easy for people to listen to what he says based on how many subs he has and how many videos he does.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> Anyway, I'm curious about how you got your PSU calculator results. So, please use the calculator again, but this time click its built-in "Print" button and post a .PNG-formatted screenshot of the printer-friendly page that it generates. I want to show you a few things.



The 95% probably wasn't needed but I put it there because of folding.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> Back when this PSU was new, the true PSU experts here on OCN were recommending it as a good budget PSU.
> You are right, this PSU is not junk. Also, it won't die on you in its 4th year. You're not pushing it hard enough. Those people who kill PSUs like this are killing it because they don't know what they're doing.


I figure the only thing capable of really pushing my PSU right now is the 8350 if I overclocked it, but since I don't and I'm also using a mid-range card, I would assume the load would be under 300W.
But what would happen if I put a 290 on it? Would that push it enough to eventually give out?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> By the way (shilka, this is for you too), the TDP can be left at 90%. It's just the System Load that I was told should be reduced below 90% if not Folding. I was also told that 85% is only realistic for Folding on just the GPU while 90% can be more realistic for Folding on both the CPU and the GPU(s) at the same time.


By this I can assume with only CPU folding it's alright to leave the CPU and System Load to both 90%? Or system load to 85% and CPU to 90%?
Either way, it's only a 5-30 watt difference according to the calculator.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

I want to say it was something like a Be Quiet! Dark Power Pro or something like that. I cannot remember for sure. And I know that you can pull 400W with a 8350 when the entire system is loaded, but the issue I'm having with that test I'm talking about is that they deduced the 8350 was pulling ~350W by itself - no the entire system. The system was pulling close to 450W


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:
Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388* 

Because GPU folding seems to be so damn buggy for me (99% complete resetting to 30% or similar), I have been only folding with the CPU as of late. I used to complete one CPU workload a day, and nothing more. If I'm really close to finishing a workload I let it run a little bit into the night but then since I usually do not have internet access at this time to upload it, I shut it off and let it upload the next day.

Interesting. How long does 1 workload take for you?

Quote:
Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388* 

This is kind of the only issue I had with the G2. I mean sure it'll last me a long time but afaik it's suppose to be better to have a lower wattage PSU if you aren't going to be using that much power like I probably will, since I don't SLI or Crossfire.

Based on what I've learned from some of the REAL PSU experts that OCN used to have, I'd say that you're right, that it would be best to make sure your maximum power consumption that you ever see is really only at roughly 80% of the PSU's capacity, especially if that maximum power consumption only happens while gaming. For people who Fold on both their CPU and GPU (or GPU*s*) *24/7* at the same time, they should make their Folding power consumption fall between 40 and 60% of the PSU's power consumption. For people who only Fold on both the CPU and the GPU for just a few hours each day and then game when it's not Folding, then their Folding power consumption should probably fall between 60-80% - I guess.

This maximizes the PSU's average efficiency. However, today's good PSUs usually don't dip down very far in their efficiency if the power consumption is extremely low or extremely high (relative to the PSU's capacity).

Quote:
Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388* 

Does he repeat the same false information in more of his videos?

That's a good question: I've actually only seen one video, and it was easily more than a year ago. I stopped watching that particular video as soon as I reached the part where he began teaching his viewers that a PSU's efficiency is in regards to the PSU's output capacity. So, he was teaching that if a PSU is like say 85% efficient, then that PSU can only deliver up to 85% of its total capacity to the computer. Sigh. I actually became a bit angry when I heard him saying that and I facepalmed very hard and stopped the video and left an angry comment telling him that he's wrong and that he should educate himself before making any more videos. Of course, he didn't reply and neither did anyone else. I'm angry right now just THINKING about it. This guy has 316,791 subscribers at the time of this writing and 27,339,612 views! Can you say FACEPALM? How many people has he mislead? How many people are teaching the same false information that he gives out? Y'know? I hate that.

Quote:
Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388* 

I only watched that one he did and even in the comments people were telling him he was wrong but the rest of what he said was right.

lol I'm glad to see that people are finally catching on. Jay's heart is beautiful, but his knowledge is disgustingly butt-ugly.

Quote:
Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388* 

It's easy for people to listen to what he says based on how many subs he has and how many videos he does.

Exactly! Thank you! That's exactly how I feel too.

Quote:
Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388* 


The 95% probably wasn't needed but I put it there because of folding.

I figure the only thing capable of really pushing my PSU right now is the 8350 if I overclocked it, but since I don't and I'm also using a mid-range card, I would assume the load would be under 300W.
But what would happen if I put a 290 on it? Would that push it enough to eventually give out?


> By this I can assume with only CPU folding it's alright to leave the CPU and System Load to both 90%? Or system load to 85% and CPU to 90%?
> Either way, it's only a 5-30 watt difference according to the calculator.


Before I try to answer any questions, I'm curious: do you really have 3 high performance fans? If so, then which ones are they? I'm quite curious because too many people think they have high performance fans when they really don't.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> I want to say it was something like a Be Quiet! Dark Power Pro or something like that. I cannot remember for sure. And I know that you can pull 400W with a 8350 when the entire system is loaded, but the issue I'm having with that test I'm talking about is that they deduced the 8350 was pulling ~350W by itself - no the entire system. The system was pulling close to 450W


Guru3D got their PSU to pull 356W under full load with the 8350 overclocked. While at stock, full load was 239W and idle was 101W.

You also have to consider what's in the reviewer's test system.

I still don't understand yet how you can deduce that a PSU's efficiency was only 40% based solely on that though. Think about it: if a PSU really were 40% while pulling 450W from the wall, then that would mean that the computer is only pulling 180W out of the PSU.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

I guess I'm not being clear enough. A reviewer had stated that the 8350 at 5.0GHz pulled 350W after factoring in what the system was pulling at idle. They used a 1600W PSU that I looked up a detailed review on that unit and found that it operated at a terrible efficiency at that load level. Since they were using that unit at such a low load level, I found their process flawed.

And you are correct, that does mean that the machine was pulling much less than stated when you factor in efficiency. So, the reviewers should have realized that their own measurements were far off.

EDIT: I want to say that the same review had a 290x at +15% overclock... It wasn't being stressed at all, but that is still more power being drawn that you have to calculate. I would have just picked up a GPU that requires no external power and hooked it up to an unit that I know the efficiency of at all levels. That would have given an amazingly accurate representation of the real power draw. No need for a 1600W PSU and an overclocked GPU...


----------



## TwoCables

Well, I have to say that until I see the review, I will find it impossible to believe that any 1600W PSU could have 40% efficiency. 75%, yes, but 40% or even 50%, that would have to be one hell of a crappy PSU.


----------



## TwoCables

I've looked at over a dozen professional reviews of the 8350, and so far only one of them used a 1600W PSU - the Cooler Master UCP-1000, but we already talked about its efficiency and it only goes as low as about 76%. So, this must be a different CPU that you saw reviewed.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

I understand your reservation.


----------



## TwoCables

I have a feeling that once you become well-rested, you'll remember what you're thinking of.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

I've had plenty of rest, the issue is I cannot remember which site had hosted this review. I want to say Tom's, but I faintly recall a black/red theme. I think it's Hardware Secrets that has that, but I've got too many reviews in my head right now.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> I've had plenty of rest, the issue is I cannot remember which site had hosted this review. I want to say Tom's, but I faintly recall a black/red theme. I think it's Hardware Secrets that has that, but I've got too many reviews in my head right now.


Oh wait, I must have this conversation confused with another. I thought that you said that you were tired or something. Damn. lol So, you have too many reviews in your head and I have too many different threads and conversations. I gotta simplify. lol 

So, is it safe to say that you're not 100% sure at the moment if it was an 8350 review? I looked at so many professional reviews of the 8350 at this point that I think I might have exhausted all of them because I'm not finding any more. lol


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Pretty sure it was an 8350. Only other thing it could have been was a 8320. The two things I know for sure were that they used a 1600W PSU and it was a 83X0 CPU... I wish I could remember more.


----------



## TwoCables

Hey wait, was it [H]ard|OCP? They have a red and black thing happening. That could help narrow it down if we want to find it.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

So... I just realized that it may not have been a review for the 8350... It may have been a test for a GPU power draw but they had a 5GHz 8350 in the test rig...

I hate myself sometimes.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> So... I just realized that it may not have been a review for the 8350... It may have been a test for a GPU power draw but they had a 5GHz 8350 in the test rig...
> 
> I hate myself sometimes.


It sucks being a human sometimes! lol


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> Interesting. How long does 1 workload take for you?


CPU wise it's usually around 5-6 hours. Sometimes I force the client to use only 4 cores and when I'm only web browsing I make it use 8.

GPU Loads take extremely long. If I fold for 8 hours a day, it'll finish in maybe 3 days minimum, then for it to only roll back 30% or more when it reaches 99.99%, I just stopped caring to GPU fold.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> Before I try to answer any questions, I'm curious: do you really have 3 high performance fans? If so, then which ones are they? I'm quite curious because too many people think they have high performance fans when they really don't.


Oh...that's another thing I probably did wrong then. What classifies a fan as high performance? I'm fairly certain the 3 fans in my case that do not have LEDs are running as high as they can go, so that's why I filled that in ._.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> CPU wise it's usually around 5-6 hours. Sometimes I force the client to use only 4 cores and when I'm only web browsing I make it use 8.
> 
> GPU Loads take extremely long. If I fold for 8 hours a day, it'll finish in maybe 3 days minimum, then for it to only roll back 30% or more when it reaches 99.99%, I just stopped caring to GPU fold.


Whoa. This shows that I don't know anything about Folding. I previously believed that people who were Folding on their GPUs were getting better Folding performance. lol

So, since you're only Folding on the CPU and it's for only 5 or 6 hours per day, we don't have to worry about your maximum power consumption as much because that only happens while you're gaming. So, it's safe to keep your gaming power consumption at around 80% of the PSU's total capacity (a little more than that is ok too). Also, I would say that System Load of 80% can be used because the Folding isn't being done for long enough each day to really matter.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Oh...that's another thing I probably did wrong then. What classifies a fan as high performance? I'm fairly certain the 3 fans in my case that do not have LEDs are running as high as they can go, so that's why I filled that in ._.


High performance fans are typically very expensive fans that consume more power than normal fans. If they came with the case, then they're most certainly not High Performance.

So, here's what I get with the changes that I would make (you might notice that I chose a Flash SSD instead of M.2 because M.2 is a tiny one):










This is more accurate, but I admit that it's higher than I expected. Let's make this interesting though. Check this out:










This is from the Pro version of the calculator. Notice their recommendation here for the +12V capacity: 34.9A. That's 418.8W. Most good quality-made 450W PSUs have a +12V capacity of 37A, or 444W. Think about it. 

(this is why I hate the free version of this calculator lol)


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> CPU wise it's usually around 5-6 hours. Sometimes I force the client to use only 4 cores and when I'm only web browsing I make it use 8.
> 
> GPU Loads take extremely long. If I fold for 8 hours a day, it'll finish in maybe 3 days minimum, then for it to only roll back 30% or more when it reaches 99.99%, I just stopped caring to GPU fold.
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa. This shows that I don't know anything about Folding. I previously believed that people who were Folding on their GPUs were getting better Folding performance. lol
> 
> So, since you're only Folding on the CPU and it's for only 5 or 6 hours per day, we don't have to worry about your maximum power consumption as much because that only happens while you're gaming. So, it's safe to keep your gaming power consumption at around 80% of the PSU's total capacity (a little more than that is ok too). Also, I would say that System Load of 80% can be used because the Folding isn't being done for long enough each day to really matter.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Oh...that's another thing I probably did wrong then. What classifies a fan as high performance? I'm fairly certain the 3 fans in my case that do not have LEDs are running as high as they can go, so that's why I filled that in ._.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> High performance fans are typically very expensive fans that consume more power than normal fans. If they came with the case, then they're most certainly not High Performance.
> 
> So, here's what I get with the changes that I would make (you might notice that I chose a Flash SSD instead of M.2 because M.2 is a tiny one):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is more accurate, but I admit that it's higher than I expected. Let's make this interesting though. Check this out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is from the Pro version of the calculator. Notice their recommendation here for the +12V capacity: 34.9A. That's 418.8W. Most good quality-made 450W PSUs have a +12V capacity of 37A, or 444W. Think about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (this is why I hate the free version of this calculator lol)
Click to expand...

GPU and CPU are assigned entirely different workloads. When you fold with both of them at the same time, they are assigned one workload each. Typically the GPU gets the extremely heavy workloads, which is why it takes so long but you get ALOT more points for completing one. CPU workloads in my experience can go from 800-3000 and GPU workloads can range from 7000-25000.

As for the fans...yeah...all three of them used to be in a case at one point









Those numbers on the calculator make me much more open to purchasing a good 550 watt PSU or hell even a 500 watt psu.

But which one to get is the question. I'd like to have a Semi modular one at the very least along with two 8pin pcie cables (for the 290 if i end up with one).


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> GPU and CPU are assigned entirely different workloads. When you fold with both of them at the same time, they are assigned one workload each. Typically the GPU gets the extremely heavy workloads, which is why it takes so long but you get ALOT more points for completing one. CPU workloads in my experience can go from 800-3000 and GPU workloads can range from 7000-25000.
> 
> As for the fans...yeah...all three of them used to be in a case at one point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those numbers on the calculator make me much more open to purchasing a good 550 watt PSU or hell even a 500 watt psu.
> 
> But which one to get is the question. I'd like to have a Semi modular one at the very least along with two 8pin pcie cables (for the 290 if i end up with one).


These days, a good 500W PSU almost doesn't exist. It seems to me that in this range, we're limited to 450W and 550W. A good quality-made 550W PSU will have a +12V capacity of 45A (540W). too.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> These days, a good 500W PSU almost doesn't exist. It seems to me that in this range, we're limited to 450W and 550W. A good quality-made 550W PSU will have a +12V capacity of 45A (540W). too.


550W it is then. Looking at the list i see the XFX XTR 550B-BEFX has gold, fully modular, and 2x 8pin pcie cables. Fits the bill nicely but im gonna do some more research on it.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> 550W it is then. Looking at the list i see the XFX XTR 550B-BEFX has gold, fully modular, and 2x 8pin pcie cables. Fits the bill nicely but im gonna do some more research on it.


You can, but to put it simply, it's usually the best 550W PSU to buy. It's a fully modular version of the SeaSonic G Series and even has a slightly superior build quality according to [H]ard|OCP.


----------



## NFL

So I seem to have my entire build figured out...except for the power supply (who knew such a mundane part could cause me such grief). With a budget of around $60 (and a dislike of mail-in rebates), what would you recommend for my sig rig?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFL*
> 
> So I seem to have my entire build figured out...except for the power supply (who knew such a mundane part could cause me such grief). With a budget of around $60 (and a dislike of mail-in rebates), what would you recommend for my sig rig?


Hmm... If you keep the GTX 970 at stock, then you could get the 550W Rosewill CAPSTONE series for $69.99 shipped:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817182068

If you'd be willing to spend about $80, then you could get the fully modular higher-end 550W XFX XTR Series for $79.99 + $1.99 in shipping:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817207032


----------



## NFL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Hmm... If you keep the GTX 970 at stock, then you could get the 550W Rosewill CAPSTONE series for $69.99 shipped:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817182068
> 
> If you'd be willing to spend about $80, then you could get the fully modular higher-end 550W XFX XTR Series for $79.99 + $1.99 in shipping:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817207032


Will that XFX be able to handle an OC'd 970?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFL*
> 
> Will that XFX be able to handle an OC'd 970?


How do you plan to overclock it?


----------



## NFL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> How do you plan to overclock it?


Afterburner


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFL*
> 
> Afterburner


I mean, will you use a higher core voltage? If so, then how high might you increase it?


----------



## NFL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I mean, will you use a higher core voltage? If so, then how high might you increase it?


Ohhhhh...I do plan to bump the voltage, but probably not over 1.24v. So nothing too crazy.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFL*
> 
> Ohhhhh...I do plan to bump the voltage, but probably not over 1.24v. So nothing too crazy.


Well, it should have plenty of power, but I think we should find out what the power consumption could be at about 1.24V.


----------



## NFL

Would this work?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFL*
> 
> Would this work?


Oh, that's a rip-off. :/ It's just a SeaSonic M12II, which isn't anywhere near as good as the SeaSonic G Series that XFX used to create the XTR Series, plus it's an older design and it's just partially modular. In my eyes, there are basically 3 levels of modularity: Partially Modular, Modular, and Fully Modular. The SeaSonic G Series is Modular while the XFX XTR Series is Fully Modular. I'm making a bigger deal about modularity than I should, but I felt that I should point this out.

Anyway, the 620W HCG-M's +12V capacity is 576W while the 550W XTR Series has a +12V capacity of 540W, which is only 36W less. So, you'd be much better off buying the 550W XFX XTR Series.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

TwoCables, I saw your post about the SuperNova GS 550w in that RM850 exploded thread. You mentioned it was based on the SeaSonic G series, and its gold rated and fully modular as well, just like the XFX XTR.

Do you think both are equal quality and reliability wise or since the GS series is somewhat new its too early to say?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> TwoCables, I saw your post about the SuperNova GS 550w in that RM850 exploded thread. You mentioned it was based on the SeaSonic G series, and its gold rated and fully modular as well, just like the XFX XTR.
> 
> Do you think both are equal quality and reliability wise or since the GS series is somewhat new its too early to say?


http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story6&reid=414

After seeing this for the first time ever just now, I'm speechless. I had no idea how awesome this PSU is. GO EVGA, GO!


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> TwoCables, I saw your post about the SuperNova GS 550w in that RM850 exploded thread. You mentioned it was based on the SeaSonic G series, and its gold rated and fully modular as well, just like the XFX XTR.
> 
> Do you think both are equal quality and reliability wise or since the GS series is somewhat new its too early to say?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story6&reid=414
> 
> After seeing this for the first time ever just now, I'm speechless. I had no idea how awesome this PSU is. GO EVGA, GO!
Click to expand...

Wow...

It's currently $75 on amazon with free shipping. Maybe I should go ahead and buy one.

Odd that the 550w has a pic showing how the cables are flat but the ones for the 850w in that review are not.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Wow...
> 
> It's currently $75 on amazon with free shipping. Maybe I should go ahead and buy one.
> 
> Odd that the 550w has a pic showing how the cables are flat but the ones for the 850w in that review are not.


I guess EVGA made a different cabling decision for the 550W model.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Here's a review on the 550w and 650w respectfully.

http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Cases-and-Cooling/EVGA-SuperNOVA-550GS-and-650GS-Gold-PSU-Review

I think their weaknesses portion was rather dumb.
Quote:


> Higher price and shorter warranty period than current SuperNOVA 650W G1


Isn't the G1 series rather average? Would make sense that these are more expensive if thats the case.
Quote:


> Doesn't support EVGA's SuperNOVA monitoring software


I probably wouldn't use it anyways if its as bad as my mouse's software.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Here's a review on the 550w and 650w respectfully.
> 
> http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Cases-and-Cooling/EVGA-SuperNOVA-550GS-and-650GS-Gold-PSU-Review
> 
> I think their weaknesses portion was rather dumb.
> Isn't the G1 series rather average? Would make sense that these are more expensive if thats the case.
> I probably wouldn't use it anyways if its as bad as my mouse's software.


What they're saying is, for some reason, the G1 has a 10-year warranty. This one seems to be far better than the G1, so what's the deal EVGA? Y'know?

I have to question their expertise though because this is listed as one of the PSU's strengths:

NVIDIA SLI & AMD Crossfire Ready

Seriously? I hope they're not falling for this marketing trick. Do they think that if it weren't NVIDIA SLI & AMD Crossfire Ready that it would be unable to handle SLI or Crossfire? They should know better than that.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Oh yeah I agree. Based on how the G2/G1 have 10 year warranties, when I went to go look at the gs 550w product page I was a little bit dissapointed when I saw it was only 5 years. Could that mean EVGA is more confident this PSU will work for a longer time than the G2 and G1? Who knows. I actually don't really know the decision making process behind warranties so I'm probably just spouting gibberish.

That xfire/sli marketing tactic shouldn't even exist. I can imagine someone not very educated purchasing a 550w with two Titan Zs expecting it to work because it's 'SLI certified' therefore it must be compatible, right?...

...right..?

To be fair though, I don't think anyone that has basic knowledge will want to purchase a 550w and plan to xfire or sli high end cards down the line.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Oh yeah I agree. Based on how the G2/G1 have 10 year warranties, when I went to go look at the gs 550w product page I was a little bit dissapointed when I saw it was only 5 years. Could that mean EVGA is more confident this PSU will work for a longer time than the G2 and G1? Who knows. I actually don't really know the decision making process behind warranties so I'm probably just spouting gibberish.
> 
> That xfire/sli marketing tactic shouldn't even exist. I can imagine someone not very educated purchasing a 550w with two Titan Zs expecting it to work because it's 'SLI certified' therefore it must be compatible, right?...
> 
> ...right..?
> 
> To be fair though, I don't think anyone that has basic knowledge will want to purchase a 550w and plan to xfire or sli high end cards down the line.


Yeah, it seems the general mentality is, "It's the latest GPU, so it probably needs a 1000W PSU". lol 

Anyway, you have a very good question that I'd like to learn the answer to about warranties and how the length of warranties is decided. Up until you asked, I never questioned it. My thing was always that if the PSU has a longer warranty, then it must mean that the manufacturer thinks it'll definitely last that long. However, you have a damn good point: if the PSU is so awesome yet it has a shorter warranty, then does that mean that EVGA is like, "lol we don't need to have a 10-year warranty on this PSU. It'll last forever!" I'd love to find out somehow.


----------



## killer121

Running a 4670k @4.6 ghz , 660 Ti Stock, 2 x 3.5" HDD , 1 x SSD with a H60 ; on a Seasonic S12II 430W
Am I stepping on the boarder abit? When I try to push further with my overclock it seem to need alot more current than normal.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killer121*
> 
> Running a 4670k @4.6 ghz , 660 Ti Stock, 2 x 3.5" HDD , 1 x SSD with a H60 ; on a Seasonic S12II 430W
> Am I stepping on the boarder abit? When I try to push further with my overclock it seem to need alot more current than normal.


Since the 660 Ti is likely idling while you're testing the 4670K, it could be a limitation of the CPU or the motherboard.


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Question,

Are today's CPUs (both using the p4 and ESP12V) drawing their power solely from 12V rail? Years ago when the ATX standard first came around that load was typically coming from 5V and 3.3V rails when I was learning and the bulk of the psu wattage was on those rails.

I ask because I have to recommend a power supply to somebody looking to heavily overclock (and overvolt) both the CPU and PCI-E powered graphics, FX 8350 125W and sapphire Tri-X 290x to be specific. I don't have an issue with selecting proper wattage but when I see discussions on 12V requirements for a GPU I never see people factoring in CPU load. I assume the FX chip under a stress test with a large overclock (lets assume pulling 200W) would be drawing upwards of 17A.

Now if you select a power supply with multiple 12V rails, how would the CPU draw be distributed? Would it be even (~8.5A) on each rail of a psu with 2 12v rails, I'm assuming it would be even if the 12V ratings were virtual cutoffs coming from a single source? For example sake lets take a supply with two 25A 12V rails with a max load of 500W, each rail will kill the power if it reaches 25A. How will a CPU drawing 200W interact with that?

Sorry if the question is a bit messy, I'm way behind the times on this one. Looking for a bit of an explanation or some linked reading vs just a specific PSU recommendation.


----------



## JackCY

Lots of PSUs are made single huge rail even if marketed as multirail. Yes CPUs are fed from 12V for some time now. If the mobo has an EPS then most of the power for CPU will go from it.
As for the rest, it all sums up as always.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serious_Don*
> 
> Question,
> Now if you select a power supply with multiple 12V rails, how would the CPU draw be distributed? Would it be even (~8.5A) on each rail of a psu with 2 12v rails, I'm assuming it would be even if the 12V ratings were virtual cutoffs coming from a single source? For example sake lets take a supply with two 25A 12V rails with a max load of 500W, each rail will kill the power if it reaches 25A. How will a CPU drawing 200W interact with that?


Different wires will be labelled with different rails. You would want one rail to power the CPU and the other to power the GPU. Otherwise, if it is a 450W unit (let's use the Rosewill Capstone 450W's 12V rating for this), it might actually be 444W on the 12V rail. If both rails are equal, each rail can supply 222W while still being inside the requirements. If you hook both the CPU and GPU up to the same rail, the system won't run under gaming loads since the entire system will be running on 222W for the 12V rail.

That being said, my highest demand I put on my rig is 234W, so factoring in efficiency, I would be able to deal with that one rail









Anyway, typically we recommend PSUs are are known to be good. If the person specifically wants or needs something with the unit they will be buying... usually shilka can take care of that. I'm only good with recommending a few units and helping with explaining some things with PSU. But shilka, he can recommend quiet units, fully modular Seasonic rebrands, shorter length units that are still quality, fan hybrid modes... etc.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serious_Don*
> 
> Question,
> 
> Are today's CPUs (both using the p4 and ESP12V) drawing their power solely from 12V rail? Years ago when the ATX standard first came around that load was typically coming from 5V and 3.3V rails when I was learning and the bulk of the psu wattage was on those rails.
> 
> I ask because I have to recommend a power supply to somebody looking to heavily overclock (and overvolt) both the CPU and PCI-E powered graphics, FX 8350 125W and sapphire Tri-X 290x to be specific. I don't have an issue with selecting proper wattage but when I see discussions on 12V requirements for a GPU I never see people factoring in CPU load. I assume the FX chip under a stress test with a large overclock (lets assume pulling 200W) would be drawing upwards of 17A.
> 
> Now if you select a power supply with multiple 12V rails, how would the CPU draw be distributed? Would it be even (~8.5A) on each rail of a psu with 2 12v rails, I'm assuming it would be even if the 12V ratings were virtual cutoffs coming from a single source? For example sake lets take a supply with two 25A 12V rails with a max load of 500W, each rail will kill the power if it reaches 25A. How will a CPU drawing 200W interact with that?
> 
> Sorry if the question is a bit messy, I'm way behind the times on this one. Looking for a bit of an explanation or some linked reading vs just a specific PSU recommendation.


This is a good question, and it's one that I've never considered before. I don't know if it needs an answer, but if I were the one handling the recommendation, then I'd just make sure the PSU were a good quality-made unit that has enough power. To me, it has always been as simple as that. I mean, I don't have a clue if this question needs an answer. If it does, then this reply could be a waste of your time.









If you'd like to see what I'd say if I were the one making the recommendation for him, then the first thing that I'd say is that this is a tough one for me because I don't know how much power the 290X can pull when it's heavily overvolted for overclocking. So, I'd have to force myself to be one of those people who make a huge wattage recommendation "just in case". For example, this is how I'd have to answer his question:

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/radeon_r9_290x_review_benchmarks,10.html

With one R9 290X under full load at stock, their PSU pulled 396W from the wall outlet. If I assume that their PSU was 90% efficient while pulling 396W from the wall, then that means their computer was pulling 356W from the PSU. They calculated that the 290X pulled 286W from the PSU by itself. I don't know how much it can pull while heavily overvolted (and overclocked), so I'll just say 400W just to be safe. So, if ~400W is accurate for just the 290X alone (not counting anything else in the computer), then that would mean that an additional 114W would be consumed for overclocking in this made-up scenario, making for a total power consumption of 470W being pulled out of the PSU. Again though, I have no idea how much power the 290X would really consume when heavily overvolted and overclocked.

Now I need to add the power consumption for the FX-8350, so here are Guru3D's results for power consumption:

First, at stock: http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/amd-fx-8350-processor-review,7.html

Their power supply pulled 101W from the wall outlet while the CPU was idling, and it pulled 239W from the wall while the CPU was under full load. That's a difference of 138W, so I'm just going to assume that the CPU itself was pulling about 150W in total. I really don't know what it was pulling while idling, so I'm in the dark here. I mean, 101W doesn't tell me anything because I don't know what the exact power consumption of the *rest* of their computer was.

Overclocked: http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/amd_fx_8350_processor_review,20.html

While overclocked, their PSU pulled 356W from the wall outlet. This means that their power consumption went up by 67W, at least at the wall outlet. So, for good measure, I'll just say that the CPU was pulling 225W while overclocked.

If I add 225W to that 470W from before, then I get a total theoretical power consumption of 695W. Or, just 700W. So if I am right about how much power the 290X and the FX-8350 would consume while heavily overclocked, then I would recommend a good quality-made 850W PSU for this (just in case it's needed, I don't really know). Which ones I recommend though depend on how much money can be spent on the PSU and what store(s) it can be purchased from. Since most PSUs these days are modular, I won't even worry about whether that's a preference.

So, how much can be spent on the PSU and what store(s) can it be purchased from?


----------



## AcEsSalvation

My issue with that review is they also had a 3960X at 4.6GHz. When running GPU stress tests, load is also put on the CPU too. It may not seem like much, but even if two cores get a load and the CPU gets clocked to 4.6GHz during these tests, the CPU has now made the GPU look like it's pulling much more power than it is.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Just ordered the Supernova GS 550W from newegg.

If anyone is interested in pics or something when I get it, let me know.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> My issue with that review is they also had a 3960X at 4.6GHz. When running GPU stress tests, load is also put on the CPU too. It may not seem like much, but even if two cores get a load and the CPU gets clocked to 4.6GHz during these tests, the CPU has now made the GPU look like it's pulling much more power than it is.


The test they use doesn't really use the CPU much at all.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Which test do they use? And any small load will make the CPU raise from idle.


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> This is a good question, and it's one that I've never considered before. I don't know if it needs an answer, but if I were the one handling the recommendation, then I'd just make sure the PSU were a good quality-made unit that has enough power. To me, it has always been as simple as that. I mean, I don't have a clue if this question needs an answer. If it does, then this reply could be a waste of your time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you'd like to see what I'd say if I were the one making the recommendation for him, then the first thing that I'd say is that this is a tough one for me because I don't know how much power the 290X can pull when it's heavily overvolted for overclocking. So, I'd have to force myself to be one of those people who make a huge wattage recommendation "just in case". For example, this is how I'd have to answer his question:
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/radeon_r9_290x_review_benchmarks,10.html
> 
> With one R9 290X under full load at stock, their PSU pulled 396W from the wall outlet. If I assume that their PSU was 90% efficient while pulling 396W from the wall, then that means their computer was pulling 356W from the PSU. They calculated that the 290X pulled 286W from the PSU by itself. I don't know how much it can pull while heavily overvolted (and overclocked), so I'll just say 400W just to be safe. So, if ~400W is accurate for just the 290X alone (not counting anything else in the computer), then that would mean that an additional 114W would be consumed for overclocking in this made-up scenario, making for a total power consumption of 470W being pulled out of the PSU. Again though, I have no idea how much power the 290X would really consume when heavily overvolted and overclocked.
> 
> Now I need to add the power consumption for the FX-8350, so here are Guru3D's results for power consumption:
> 
> First, at stock: http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/amd-fx-8350-processor-review,7.html
> 
> Their power supply pulled 101W from the wall outlet while the CPU was idling, and it pulled 239W from the wall while the CPU was under full load. That's a difference of 138W, so I'm just going to assume that the CPU itself was pulling about 150W in total. I really don't know what it was pulling while idling, so I'm in the dark here. I mean, 101W doesn't tell me anything because I don't know what the exact power consumption of the *rest* of their computer was.
> 
> Overclocked: http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/amd_fx_8350_processor_review,20.html
> 
> While overclocked, their PSU pulled 356W from the wall outlet. This means that their power consumption went up by 67W, at least at the wall outlet. So, for good measure, I'll just say that the CPU was pulling 225W while overclocked.
> 
> If I add 225W to that 470W from before, then I get a total theoretical power consumption of 695W. Or, just 700W. So if I am right about how much power the 290X and the FX-8350 would consume while heavily overclocked, then I would recommend a good quality-made 850W PSU for this (just in case it's needed, I don't really know). Which ones I recommend though depend on how much money can be spent on the PSU and what store(s) it can be purchased from. Since most PSUs these days are modular, I won't even worry about whether that's a preference.
> 
> So, how much can be spent on the PSU and what store(s) can it be purchased from?


I had a feeling this one would be a head scratcher, I'm just being very nitpicky because I've never been involved with systems being used for extreme cooling and overclocks, though I really would like to understand how the CPU is being powered







.. I guess it really doesn't matter, I may just be too focused on minute details that aren't a big deal with computers.

I thank you for doing all that research for me, so 850 sounds good, I think it would be fair to say then that at the extreme edge of reality the CPU and GPU would need 50-55 amps at the absolute most correct? Just glancing at some 850s looks like 70A is common on +12V so it will have spare room for the other hardware on the lower voltage rails. There will also be a single 12v water pump for the GPU but that unit should only need 20W tops so I still think 850W will be good, CPU cooler will be a separate power source.

Shopping choices are any online retailer in the US (Newegg, Amazon, Tigerdirect, PPCs). The only 850 Watt I've ever used is the HX850 which is $129.99 after rebate on newegg right now, how would that fare? Price is really irrelevant, just going for best bang for the buck. Preferably something that does well on a torture test pulling 50+ A on the 12v, I'm not too educated on DC output quality so I'm not sure what the best choice is for this kind of power.

Thanks again


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Which test do they use? And any small load will make the CPU raise from idle.


It's something proprietary that they seem to be keeping a secret, but they say in almost every review that the CPU is idling (in so many words).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serious_Don*
> 
> I had a feeling this one would be a head scratcher, I'm just being very nitpicky because I've never been involved with systems being used for extreme cooling and overclocks, though I really would like to understand how the CPU is being powered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. I guess it really doesn't matter, I may just be too focused on minute details that aren't a big deal with computers.


Perhaps. I haven't had any problems over the past few years of recommending PSUs even though I've never given any consideration (or thought) to the output capacity of each rail or how many +12V rails the manufacturer claims the PSU has. I just don't worry about it because I only recommend good quality-made PSUs.  However, I also don't know if I *should* be worrying about it, nor have I ever wondered if I should.

Still, here's an article that Phaedrus2129 wrote back on December 3rd 2010 showing what voltage each part of a computer needs in order to run:

http://www.overclock.net/t/722251/on-psu-voltages

I don't know if this is still 100% accurate today, but it's the only thing I know of that shows this information. If there's something more current than this that has been written by someone else, then finding it might be a challenge because I'd need to know what the title of their article is! lol 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serious_Don*
> 
> I thank you for doing all that research for me


You're very welcome!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serious_Don*
> 
> so 850 sounds good, I think it would be fair to say then that at the extreme edge of reality the CPU and GPU would need 50-55 amps at the absolute most correct? Just glancing at some 850s looks like 70A is common on +12V so it will have spare room for the other hardware on the lower voltage rails. There will also be a single 12v water pump for the GPU but that unit should only need 20W tops so I still think 850W will be good, CPU cooler will be a separate power source.
> 
> Shopping choices are any online retailer in the US (Newegg, Amazon, Tigerdirect, PPCs). The only 850 Watt I've ever used is the HX850 which is $129.99 after rebate on newegg right now, how would that fare? Price is really irrelevant, just going for best bang for the buck. Preferably something that does well on a torture test pulling 50+ A on the 12v, I'm not too educated on DC output quality so I'm not sure what the best choice is for this kind of power.
> 
> Thanks again


You're welcome!

I never worry about this stuff, so I don't know the answers. :/ I mean, 50-55A of 12V power is 600 to 660W and 70A of 12V power is 840W. So, I guess you could be right, but I wouldn't know (as silly as that sounds coming from me...).

I don't like being responsible for Corsair getting PSU sales, so I won't recommend one of their PSUs. They overprice their PSUs, they don't care as much about quality as they used to, and generally they just kinda irritate me by simply existing. hehe  I might be a little neurotic about it, but hey, they used to be the kind of manufacturer where someone could simply say, "You can buy any Corsair PSU and you'll be all set, as long as it has enough power". These days..... sigh. Yeah. Frickin' Corsair. I wish that they'd either go back to doing things right, or get out of the PSU industry.

Anyway, the PSU that I will recommend right now is the 850W EVGA SuperNOVA GS:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438034

It's $144.99 + $5.99 in shipping and you can get a $25 Rebate Card: http://images10.newegg.com/uploadfilesfornewegg/rebate/SH/EVGA22mirsApr21May0415rw21.pdf

After this rebate card, the price is technically $119.99 + $5.99 in shipping.

Here's a JonnyGURU.com review of it:

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=414

Look at the last page: http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story6&reid=414

This leaves me speechless and in awe. I love power supplies!


----------



## inedenimadam

NZXT HaleV2 1000W

Can HWiNFO64 be used reliably to check rails? I know its not a DMM, but close enough?
Does Haswell-E have tighter requirements than standard ATX?
I have a EVGA 1000W G2 that has less deviation, would it be worth tearing down 2 rigs to swap the G2 into the Haswell-E rig and let the NZXT drive the Z77 rig?


----------



## TwoCables

No, because it's software.

Anyway, I don't think it would be worth it unless someone who knows more about these PSUs can say otherwise. I think that they're both high-end.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

This review makes me feel like I should have went with the XTR.

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=424


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> This review makes me feel like I should have went with the XTR.
> 
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=424


Its not bad just a bit average.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> This review makes me feel like I should have went with the XTR.
> 
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=424
> 
> 
> 
> Its not bad just a bit average.
Click to expand...

The whole point of getting a new PSU was to get an excellent one so that I won't have issues running a 290 like I suspect I would with my OCZ.

Perhaps the 550W will perform better than the 650W.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> The whole point of getting a new PSU was to get an excellent one so that I won't have issues running a 290 like I suspect I would with my OCZ.
> 
> Perhaps the 550W will perform better than the 650W.


Its the same platform so they are going to be about the same.
Again average does not make it bad and its pretty cheap so at least you are not being ripped off.


----------



## TwoCables

We're getting too worked up over PSUs. They don't have to be super badass unless you are a professional competitive extreme overclocker and you are also doing professional competitive gaming. Y'know what I'm sayin'?

To put it in another way: the EVGA SuperNOVA GS Series would be an awesome PSU for my rig. Yeah, *awesome*. For my uses, it would be super badass (I'm serious).


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> The whole point of getting a new PSU was to get an excellent one so that I won't have issues running a 290 like I suspect I would with my OCZ.
> 
> Perhaps the 550W will perform better than the 650W.
> 
> 
> 
> Its the same platform so they are going to be about the same.
> Again average does not make it bad and its pretty cheap so at least you are not being ripped off.
Click to expand...

In the review he stated that it looked like something new from seasonic, although its probably very similar to the g series anyways. I paid $75 for it so yeah it was pretty cheap considering what I'm getting.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> We're getting too worked up over PSUs. They don't have to be super badass unless you are a professional competitive extreme overclocker and you are also doing professional competitive gaming. Y'know what I'm sayin'?
> 
> To put it in another way: the EVGA SuperNOVA GS Series would be an awesome PSU for my rig. Yeah, awesome. For my uses, it would be super badass (I'm serious).


I realize I came off as irritated in my last post, which I was for reasons unrealated to PSUs. Regardless, you're also right, I won't be OCing or playing games competively so it shouldn't matter. What does matter is that it will work for years to come and if not I will have excellent support.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> In the review he stated that it looked like something new from seasonic, although its probably very similar to the g series anyways. I paid $75 for it so yeah it was pretty cheap considering what I'm getting.
> I realize I came off as irritated in my last post, which I was for reasons unrealated to PSUs. Regardless, you're also right, I won't be OCing or playing games competively so it shouldn't matter. What does matter is that it will work for years to come and if not I will have excellent support.


If you were to ask Phaedrus2129, then he'd say that it will last for years to come:

http://www.overclock.net/t/928113/a-message-to-the-community-on-enthusiast-power-supplies

I'd say that the SuperNOVA GS Seris is among the types of PSUs that he's talking about here.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> In the review he stated that it looked like something new from seasonic, although its probably very similar to the g series anyways. I paid $75 for it so yeah it was pretty cheap considering what I'm getting.
> 
> I realize I came off as irritated in my last post, which I was for reasons unrealated to PSUs. Regardless, you're also right, I won't be OCing or playing games competively so it shouldn't matter. What does matter is that it will work for years to come and if not I will have excellent support.
> 
> 
> 
> If you were to ask Phaedrus2129, then he'd say that it will last for years to come:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/928113/a-message-to-the-community-on-enthusiast-power-supplies
> 
> I'd say that the SuperNOVA GS Seris is among the types of PSUs that he's talking about here.
Click to expand...

Thanks for this, I always love reading his posts and wish I was more active during that time. Theres so much I could have learned resulting in me saving money or headaches.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Thanks for this, I always love reading his posts and wish I was more active during that time. Theres so much I could have learned resulting in me saving money or headaches.


Yeah. I miss him, but I'm glad that he's keeping busy and has a good job, etc. It's healthier I guess than spending tons of time on OCN. lol


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Sig rig is now 98% coil whine free.


----------



## incog

hopefully corsair won't go nuts over that "gs" name

also +1 for upgrading your PSU. that new gs series from evga looks pretty solid. not extremely great but solid. fully modular too


----------



## Jay1ty0

I bought my Odin 550W PSU 7 years ago, and the fan rattle is driving me crazy.
I used to own a CM690, and I used to place it under my desk, so the rattling sound didn't matter because it was muffled by the rest of the system noise.
Now I've changed to a s340 and it's on top of the desk now, and the noise is very noticeable.
A friend of mine is going to sell me his "old" GTX660Ti for cheap, and I want to upgrade my PSU (this Odin never gave me problems, probably with a fan replacement the noise problem would go away and maybe this PSU can handle the gpu upgrade...
I live in Portugal, and my budget is around 150€ (I can spend some more if it's really worth it).

Longevity and silence are a must.

Some units that I've been considering:

Evga Supernova NEX650G1 120€
(10 year warranty is tempting).

Corsair RM650 120€
(Fanless mode made me interested in buying it, but it has some really bad reviews.)

Corsair HX750i/non i 170€
(It's very overkill for a system like mine that can't be OC'ed, etc... Still it's more of a future proof thing, maybe I will own a i7k in the future







)

XFX XTR 650W 120€
(It has the 0Rpm mode too, but it's either 20% load or 25ºC operation, and with those parameters in mind I don't see the PSU being on 0Rpm mode thingy that often...)

Seasonic X650 Modular
(Is an original Seasonic better than seasonic oems?)

I've been looking at 650W models because most times the price difference isn't that large, still, input from you guys would be great


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> Also +1 for upgrading your PSU. that new gs series from evga looks pretty solid. not extremely great but solid. fully modular too


I think it will perform exceptionally for a long time even under somewhat heavy loads which is one reason for upgrading. I had my doubts that a ModXStream would be able to handle a 290 for very long, plus the MXS had terrible coil whine. Using the CPU at all would trigger it the worst, even for simple tasks like web browsing it could be heard.

@Jay1ty0
Quote:


> XFX XTR 650W 120€
> Seasonic X650 Modular


I think these are your best options, but if you wanted you could save maybe 10-20 bucks and go with a 550W again, it'll power things just fine.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jay1ty0*
> 
> I bought my Odin 550W PSU 7 years ago, and the fan rattle is driving me crazy.
> I used to own a CM690, and I used to place it under my desk, so the rattling sound didn't matter because it was muffled by the rest of the system noise.
> Now I've changed to a s340 and it's on top of the desk now, and the noise is very noticeable.
> A friend of mine is going to sell me his "old" GTX660Ti for cheap, and I want to upgrade my PSU (this Odin never gave me problems, probably with a fan replacement the noise problem would go away and maybe this PSU can handle the gpu upgrade...
> I live in Portugal, and my budget is around 150€ (I can spend some more if it's really worth it).
> 
> Longevity and silence are a must.
> 
> Some units that I've been considering:
> 
> Evga Supernova NEX650G1 120€
> (10 year warranty is tempting).
> 
> Corsair RM650 120€
> (Fanless mode made me interested in buying it, but it has some really bad reviews.)
> 
> Corsair HX750i/non i 170€
> (It's very overkill for a system like mine that can't be OC'ed, etc... Still it's more of a future proof thing, maybe I will own a i7k in the future
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> XFX XTR 650W 120€
> (It has the 0Rpm mode too, but it's either 20% load or 25ºC operation, and with those parameters in mind I don't see the PSU being on 0Rpm mode thingy that often...)
> 
> Seasonic X650 Modular
> (Is an original Seasonic better than seasonic oems?)
> 
> I've been looking at 650W models because most times the price difference isn't that large, still, input from you guys would be great


A good quality-made 450W would power this very easily and still have lots of room left over.

Anyway, from this list, the best opiton is indeed the XFX XTR. It's a fully modular version of the SeaSonic G Series, which is a very solid PSU.

The 650W X-Series was an extremely high-end PSU when it was new, but I don't know how it compares to today's high-end PSUs. I mean, the X-Series used to be outstanding, but they might just be "an average high-end PSU" today. For your computer though, it would be a waste of money.

Upgrading to an i7 will not require a PSU upgrade.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jay1ty0*
> 
> I bought my Odin 550W PSU 7 years ago, and the fan rattle is driving me crazy.
> I used to own a CM690, and I used to place it under my desk, so the rattling sound didn't matter because it was muffled by the rest of the system noise.
> Now I've changed to a s340 and it's on top of the desk now, and the noise is very noticeable.
> A friend of mine is going to sell me his "old" GTX660Ti for cheap, and I want to upgrade my PSU (this Odin never gave me problems, probably with a fan replacement the noise problem would go away and maybe this PSU can handle the gpu upgrade...
> I live in Portugal, and my budget is around 150€ (I can spend some more if it's really worth it).
> 
> Longevity and silence are a must.
> 
> Some units that I've been considering:
> 
> Evga Supernova NEX650G1 120€
> (10 year warranty is tempting).
> 
> Corsair RM650 120€
> (Fanless mode made me interested in buying it, but it has some really bad reviews.)
> 
> Corsair HX750i/non i 170€
> (It's very overkill for a system like mine that can't be OC'ed, etc... Still it's more of a future proof thing, maybe I will own a i7k in the future
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> XFX XTR 650W 120€
> (It has the 0Rpm mode too, but it's either 20% load or 25ºC operation, and with those parameters in mind I don't see the PSU being on 0Rpm mode thingy that often...)
> 
> Seasonic X650 Modular
> (Is an original Seasonic better than seasonic oems?)
> 
> I've been looking at 650W models because most times the price difference isn't that large, still, input from you guys would be great


Why you might not want to buy a Corsair RM PSU
Why you should not buy an EVGA SuperNova NEX650G/750G
The HX750i is way overpriced so that pretty much leaves the XTR unless you want to pay for the Seasonic X

But if you are from the EU there is a much better option, the Super Flower Leadex
But again pretty overkill if you are not going to SLI.


----------



## Jay1ty0

Thank you all for your replies!
There's also the XFX XTS Fanless with 520W. Since my system is not that consuming, the efficiency graphic should be more suited to my system, right? (For example, owning a 1000W supply with 70% efficiency at 20% load because that's all my system is able to push from that kind of PSU, versus a 520W with 90% at the corresponding load value). But I'm worried about heat dissipation in long gaming sessions.
Well, the XTR is on top of the list, it seems to be a really solid option, thank you guys









Also, I can get the Super Flower Leadex 650W for 115€ [this psu seems to be pretty silent on low loads]
The XTS 520W for 130€
Super Flower Fanless 500W for 130€


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jay1ty0*
> 
> Thank you all for your replies!
> There's also the XFX XTS Fanless with 520W. Since my system is not that consuming, the efficiency graphic should be more suited to my system, right? (For example, owning a 1000W supply with 70% efficiency at 20% load because that's all my system is able to push from that kind of PSU, versus a 520W with 90% at the corresponding load value). But I'm worried about heat dissipation in long gaming sessions.
> Well, the XTR is on top of the list, it seems to be a really solid option, thank you guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I can get the Super Flower Leadex 650W for 115€ [this psu seems to be pretty silent on low loads]
> The XTS 520W for 130€
> Super Flower Fanless 500W for 130€


Go with the Leadex, its pretty much a no-brainer.


----------



## Jay1ty0

Can't find info on the Leadex regarding "Haswell Compatibility".
Is that a must have feature, or something that isn't that worth it?
Found it on their website, nevermind I feel so stupid now.








Super Flower here I go!


----------



## BBZZHH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jay1ty0*
> 
> Can't find info on the Leadex regarding "Haswell Compatibility".
> Is that a must have feature, or something that isn't that worth it?
> Found it on their website, nevermind I feel so stupid now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super Flower here I go!


Haswell has a extremely low power sleep state that can potentially cause issues that could shut off the PSU:
Quote:


> According to Intel's presentation at IDF, the new Haswell processors enter a sleep state called C7 that can drop processor power usage as low as 0.05A. Even if the sleeping CPU is the only load on the +12V rail, most power supplies can handle a load this low. The potential problem comes up when there is still a substantial load on the power supply's non-primary rails (the +3.3V and +5V). If the load on these non-primary rails are above a certain threshold (which varies by PSU), the +12V can go out of spec (voltages greater than +12.6V). If the +12V is out of spec when the motherboard comes out of the sleep state, the PSU's protection may prevent the PSU from running and will cause the power supply to "latch off". This will require the user to cycle the power on their power supply using the power switch on the back of the unit.


(Corsair via TechReport)

If you disable the power state, it doesn't matter at all.


----------



## TwoCables

Yep, this Haswell compatibility thing is WAY over-hyped (it's almost as bad as the stupid 80+ Certification hype).


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Yep, this Haswell compatibility thing is WAY over-hyped (it's almost as bad as the stupid 80+ Certification hype).


Well, there is a difference between bronze and platinum, but it doesn't seem like much of a difference to matter. What matters the most to me is: Will the PSU last and deliver without failure even at its rated capacity? Bronze, Silver, Gold, and Platinum PSUs can meet this requirement.


----------



## Jay1ty0

Are the cables on the Leadex interchangeable? (I would prefer to use the white/transparent end-part of the cable on the Motherboard/Graphics card than on the psu, because the Red/Blue colors don't strike my fancy at all









Well, since the consensus is that 550W is plenty, I'm going to give the XTR550W a shot.
It must be a lot quieter than my current PSU and reliable enough to last at least 7 years like this Gigabyte lasted.

Thanks all!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Well, there is a difference between bronze and platinum, but it doesn't seem like much of a difference to matter. What matters the most to me is: Will the PSU last and deliver without failure even at its rated capacity? Bronze, Silver, Gold, and Platinum PSUs can meet this requirement.


The 80+ Certification has nothing to do with indicating the quality of a PSU. It's simply a silly certification:

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2011/10/04/80_plus_irrelevant_to_you_when_buying_psu

So the 80+ Certification just exists to help sell PSUs. It's bait.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jay1ty0*
> 
> Well, since the consensus is that 550W is plenty, I'm going to give the XTR550W a shot.
> It must be a lot quieter than my current PSU and reliable enough to last at least 7 years like this Gigabyte lasted.
> 
> Thanks all!


You're upgrading to a *MUCH* better PSU here, so yeah.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> The 80+ Certification has nothing to do with indicating the quality of a PSU. It's simply a silly certification:
> 
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2011/10/04/80_plus_irrelevant_to_you_when_buying_psu
> 
> So the 80+ Certification just exists to help sell PSUs. It's bait.


That's the message I was trying to portray. A good bronze PSU could last longer and overall perform better than a cheap gold PSU and vice versa because it doesn't really matter at all.

But to be honest, how many platinum PSUs are on the market that completely suck? I don't know of any off hand.

EDIT** Halfway through the article now. I realize I missed the bigger part of it.


----------



## JackCY

I think the 550/650 GS are fine. Not excellent but not crap either, just your average good PSU.

Anyone saw Andyson PSUs selling ever anywhere?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> I think the 550/650 GS are fine. Not excellent but not crap either, just your average good PSU.
> 
> Anyone saw Andyson PSUs selling ever anywhere?


Their two newest series are actually very good.
http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=412
http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=423
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Andyson/Titanium_N700/


----------



## rack04

I'm looking for a power supply recommendation for the following system.

Motherboard: ASRock X99 Extreme4 LGA 2011-3
Processor: Intel Core i7-5820k LGA 2011-3 @ 4.5 GHz
Cooler: Corsair H105 w/ (4) EK-Vardar F3-120
Memory: 16GB (4x4GB) G.SKILL Ripjaws 4 series DDR4 2400
Video Card: ASUS STRIX GTX970 4GB
Solid State Drive: Crucial M4 2.5" 128GB SATA III
Internal Sata Hard Drive: Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB
Internal Sata Hard Drive: Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB
Internal Sata Drive: LG DVD Drive
Internal Sata Drive: LiteOn Blu-ray Drive
Case: Fractal Design Arc Midi w/ (5) GELID FN-PX14-12

Originally, I was planning on reusing a Corsair TX Series 650W ATX 80 Plus Bronze power supply from my current system but I've been having random crashes and haven' t been able to determine if it's hardware or software related. Plus, I don't know if a 650W is sufficient for this build. Any help is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rack04*
> 
> I'm looking for a power supply recommendation for the following system.
> 
> Motherboard: ASRock X99 Extreme4 LGA 2011-3
> Processor: Intel Core i7-5820k LGA 2011-3 @ 4.5 GHz
> Cooler: Corsair H105 w/ (4) EK-Vardar F3-120
> Memory: 16GB (4x4GB) G.SKILL Ripjaws 4 series DDR4 2400
> Video Card: ASUS STRIX GTX970 4GB
> Solid State Drive: Crucial M4 2.5" 128GB SATA III
> Internal Sata Hard Drive: Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB
> Internal Sata Hard Drive: Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB
> Internal Sata Drive: LG DVD Drive
> Internal Sata Drive: LiteOn Blu-ray Drive
> Case: Fractal Design Arc Midi w/ (5) GELID FN-PX14-12
> 
> Originally, I was planning on reusing a Corsair TX Series 650W ATX 80 Plus Bronze power supply from my current system but I've been having random crashes and haven' t been able to determine if it's hardware or software related. Plus, I don't know if a 650W is sufficient for this build. Any help is appreciated. Thanks.


If the 970 is at stock, then it's WAY more than enough. Do you already have the CPU @ 4.5 GHz? If so, then it's probably far from being stable.


----------



## rack04

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> If the 970 is at stock, then it's WAY more than enough. Do you already have the CPU @ 4.5 GHz? If so, then it's probably far from being stable.


The 4.5GHz in my proposed build is a goal.







The GTX970 will be at stock settings.

My current system is very similar with the exception of the motherboard, processor, memory, and video card.

Motherboard: ASRock Z77 Extreme4
Processor: Intel Core i7 3770K @ 4.6 GHz
Cooler: Corsair H105 w/ (4) EK-Vardar F3-120
Memory: 16GB (4x4GB) Samsung 30nm DDR3 1600
Video Card: ASUS GeForce GTX 680 DirectCU II TOP 2GB
Solid State Drive: Crucial M4 2.5" 128GB SATA III
Internal Sata Hard Drive: Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB
Internal Sata Hard Drive: Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB
Internal Sata Drive: LG DVD Drive
Internal Sata Drive: LiteOn Blu-ray Drive
Case: Fractal Design Arc Midi w/ (5) GELID FN-PX14-12

It's been running rock solid at these settings for well over a year. There are two things that I have changed in the last couple of weeks that may have led to the instability.

1) The pump on my Cooler Master Glacer 240L went up in a cloud of smoke but the system shutdown before the temps got over 95 degrees F.

2) For 2 years I've had my monitor connected via DVI to the mother board connections. I have no clue why I connected it this way but I did. I have since changed it to connect to the video card. I suspected a bios setting or driver conflict was the problem but I have since reinstalled Windows 7 and I am still experiencing the crashing. I wonder if using the video card as the display is too much load on the power supply.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rack04*
> 
> The 4.5GHz in my proposed build is a goal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My current system is very similar with the exception of the motherboard, processor, memory, and video card.
> 
> Motherboard: ASRock Z77 Extreme4
> Processor: Intel Core i7 3770K @ 4.6 GHz
> Cooler: Corsair H105 w/ (4) EK-Vardar F3-120
> Memory: 16GB (4x4GB) Samsung 30nm DDR3 1600
> Video Card: ASUS GeForce GTX 680 DirectCU II TOP 2GB
> Solid State Drive: Crucial M4 2.5" 128GB SATA III
> Internal Sata Hard Drive: Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB
> Internal Sata Hard Drive: Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB
> Internal Sata Drive: LG DVD Drive
> Internal Sata Drive: LiteOn Blu-ray Drive
> Case: Fractal Design Arc Midi w/ (5) GELID FN-PX14-12
> 
> It's been running rock solid at these settings for well over a year. There are two things that I have changed in the last couple of weeks that may have led to the instability.
> 
> 1) The pump on my Cooler Master Glacer 240L went up in a cloud of smoke but the system shutdown before the temps got over 95 degrees F.
> 
> 2) For 2 years I've had my monitor connected via DVI to the mother board connections. I have no clue why I connected it this way but I did. I have since changed it to connect to the video card. I suspected a bios setting or driver conflict was the problem but I have since reinstalled Windows 7 and I am still experiencing the crashing. I wonder if using the video card as the display is too much load on the power supply.


Impossible because the GTX 680 just sips power. The TX650 should be massive overkill for this computer.

Changing the power draw though could be the culprit. Perhaps you are seeing that your 4.6 GHz overclock wasn't as stable as you thought. Do you remember by chance what you did to test your system's stability after overclocking to 4.6 GHz?


----------



## rack04

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Impossible because the GTX 680 just sips power. The TX650 should be massive overkill for this computer.
> 
> Changing the power draw though could be the culprit. Perhaps you are seeing that your 4.6 GHz overclock wasn't as stable as you thought. Do you remember by chance what you did to test your system's stability after overclocking to 4.6 GHz?


I used IntelBurnTest and AIDA64 Extreme. I can run them now and still not generate a crash but sometimes when I'm watching HD videos, gaming, or sometimes even while browsing the screen just freezes. With the latest Nvidia drivers I was getting numerous TDR errors and sometimes the monitor wasn't detected during the boot. I replicated this with 2 different monitors so I know it's not the monitor. It could be the video card since it is just now being used as a display. I really don't know so I gave up and started pricing an upgrade.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rack04*
> 
> I used IntelBurnTest and AIDA64 Extreme. I can run them now and still not generate a crash but sometimes when I'm watching HD videos, gaming, or sometimes even while browsing the screen just freezes. With the latest Nvidia drivers I was getting numerous TDR errors and sometimes the monitor wasn't detected during the boot. I replicated this with 2 different monitors so I know it's not the monitor. It could be the video card since it is just now being used as a display. I really don't know so I gave up and started pricing an upgrade.


I have never used AIDA64 Extreme, so I don't know anything about using it, but I have used IBT. So, I have 3 questions to ask: how many runs did you have IBT do, how much memory did you have it use, and does your copy of IBT use the AVX instruction set? Using the AVX instruction set is critical because otherwise the CPU isn't really being stressed.

Also, are you using an offset core voltage?

(by the way, I'm not surprised that you were having problems with the latest NVIDIA driver because your GTX 680 is 2 generations old now and they have done a *LOT* to the driver in order to add support for the newer GPUs)


----------



## rack04

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I have never used AIDA64 Extreme, so I don't know anything about using it, but I have used IBT. So, I have to ask: how many runs did you have IBT do, how much memory did you have it used, and does your copy of IBT use the AVX instruction set? Using the AVX instruction set is critical because otherwise the CPU isn't really being stressed.
> 
> Also, are you using an offset core voltage?
> 
> (by the way, I'm not surprised that you were having problems with the latest NVIDIA driver because your GTX 680 is 2 generations old now and they have done a *LOT* to the driver in order to add support for the newer GPUs)


I was using IntelBurnTest 2.54 using standard, high, very high, and maximum.

Yes, I'm using Offset Voltage of +0.005v and Additional Turbo Voltage of +0.008.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rack04*
> 
> I was using IntelBurnTest 2.54 using standard, high, very high, and maximum.
> 
> Yes, I'm using Offset Voltage of +0.005v and Additional Turbo Voltage of +0.008.


I'm not finding any information about whether 2.54 uses AVX, but it was released over a year after Sandy Bridge was released, so it SHOULD. I still have a question that you didn't answer though: how many runs? 50-100 runs is best.

Anyway, since you're using Offset, I think we can solve this right now. You can solve this problem in 2 different ways, with the first way being the best way:

*Method #1*: use a much lower Load-Line Calibration setting (like Level 4, which should be about 25%). When you do this, you will need to compensate for the increased amount of vDroop by using a much higher Offset Voltage value. This is 100% harmless as long as your resulting core voltage under full load is safe. So, experiment with different Offset Voltage values until your voltage under full load (like while running Prime95 or something like that) is the same as it was with your current LLC setting with +0.005V.

This will increase the voltage you get while idling and while under light loads, such as the loading conditions that you described.

*Method #2:* Disable C3 and C6. The only thing that I don't like about this method is, the voltage is no longer able to drop down quite as far while idling. Beyond that, there's nothing really wrong with this method, and it's obviously significantly easier. lol


----------



## rack04

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I'm not finding any information about whether 2.54 uses AVX, but it was released over a year after Sandy Bridge was released, so it SHOULD. I still have a question that you didn't answer though: how many runs? 50-100 runs is best.
> 
> Anyway, since you're using Offset, I think we can solve this right now. You can solve this problem in 2 different ways, with the first way being the best way:
> 
> *Method #1*: use a much lower Load-Line Calibration setting (like Level 4, which should be about 25%). When you do this, you will need to compensate for the increased amount of vDroop by using a much higher Offset Voltage value. This is 100% harmless as long as your resulting core voltage under full load is safe. So, experiment with different Offset Voltage values until your voltage under full load (like while running Prime95 or something like that) is the same as it was with your current LLC setting with +0.005V.
> 
> This will increase the voltage you get while idling and while under light loads, such as the loading conditions that you described.
> 
> *Method #2:* Disable C3 and C6. The only thing that I don't like about this method is, the voltage is no longer able to drop down quite as far while idling. Beyond that, there's nothing really wrong with this method, and it's obviously significantly easier. lol


Do you mean how many time in a row did I use IntelBurnTest? If so, I never really counted but if I had to guess I would have fun it about 100 times over 2 years.

I'll try recommendation on LLC. I currently have it set to Level 3 which I think is 50% in ASRock land. From my understanding they have reverse settings. 100% (level 1) gives the most compensation and 0% (level 5) gives the least compensation.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rack04*
> 
> Do you mean how many time in a row did I use IntelBurnTest? If so, I never really counted but if I had to guess I would have fun it about 100 times over 2 years.


No. I guess you aren't aware of this part of IBT (the part that I circled in red):










So, I would say that you only did 10 runs which is pretty much nothing. 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rack04*
> 
> I'll try recommendation on LLC. I currently have it set to Level 3 which I think is 50% in ASRock land. From my understanding they have reverse settings. 100% (level 1) gives the most compensation and 0% (level 5) gives the least compensation.


Remember though, you will have to use a higher Offset Voltage value in order to compensate for the higher amount of vDroop.


----------



## rack04

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> No. I guess you aren't aware of this part of IBT (the part that I circled in red):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I would say that you only did 10 runs which is pretty much nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember though, you will have to use a higher Offset Voltage value in order to compensate for the higher amount of vDroop.


I completely forgot about the amount of runs. Yes I was only running 10. I changed the LLC to Level 4 and upped the offset voltage to 0.010 and it resulted in a max cpu core of 1.216v. I'll up the offset voltage a little bit more to get to 1.25v which is where I was running before and then run IBT @ high with 50 passes overnight and see how she goes.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rack04*
> 
> I completely forgot about the amount of runs. Yes I was only running 10. I changed the LLC to Level 4 and upped the offset voltage to 0.010 and it resulted in a max cpu core of 1.216v. I'll up the offset voltage a little bit more to get to 1.25v which is where I was running before and then run IBT @ high with 50 passes overnight and see how she goes.


Prime95 is probably going to be better because we don't even know if your copy of IBT is using the AVX instruction set.


----------



## rack04

Well I messed around with the LLC and offset voltage and I was able to pass 50 passes of IBT but as soon as I played a HD video it crashed. It must be the video card or power supply.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rack04*
> 
> Well I messed around with the LLC and offset voltage and I was able to pass 50 passes of IBT but as soon as I played a HD video it crashed. It must be the video card or power supply.


It could also be the turbo voltage. I have no hands-on experience with overclocking Ivy Bridge.


----------



## JackCY

There is a Haswell OC thread









If you want to fiddle with how much power your PC needs and if you have enough you should get a power meter, like some kill-a-watt or what you call it.
If an OC is stable or not is highly subjective and how long it will depend on how much headroom you leave and how your OC'd component ages.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Their two newest series are actually very good.
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=412
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=423
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Andyson/Titanium_N700/


Exactly, so if someone wanted to buy an Andyson where can they actually?
Reviews said not in US, I haven't found it in EU, so do people have to fly for it to a southeast Asian factory to pick it up?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> There is a Haswell OC thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to fiddle with how much power your PC needs and if you have enough you should get a power meter, like some kill-a-watt or what you call it.
> If an OC is stable or not is highly subjective and how long it will depend on how much headroom you leave and how your OC'd component ages.
> Exactly, so if someone wanted to buy an Andyson where can they actually?
> Reviews said not in US, I haven't found it in EU, so do people have to fly for it to a southeast Asian factory to pick it up?


Yes i think they are in Asia for the most part.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> There is a Haswell OC thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to fiddle with how much power your PC needs and if you have enough you should get a power meter, like some kill-a-watt or what you call it.
> If an OC is stable or not is highly subjective and how long it will depend on how much headroom you leave and how your OC'd component ages.
> Exactly, so if someone wanted to buy an Andyson where can they actually?
> Reviews said not in US, I haven't found it in EU, so do people have to fly for it to a southeast Asian factory to pick it up?


Whether a system is stable is more black and white than that. Data corruption can occur of a system isn't stable, and instability seems to get worse and worse over time if it's not taken care of right away. Even if it seems stable from the beginning without doing any tests, the instability can show itself more and more over time. This is why you might see people come to OCN with problems and saying things like, "I don't understand: I made sure it was stable by running Prime95 for an hour".

I've seen that happen often enough here on OCN alone that I can't see stability as being something that's subjective. I have to see it as being more like, "It's either stable, or it's not stable. There really isn't much room for an opinion to be had on it".


----------



## Smanci

Any info on the BQ Straight Power 10 CM 500W? Seems to be one of the few units with very low rpm (400) active cooling and quality fan but how are the internals and stuff? Thinking of replacing my V450S.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> Any info on the BQ Straight Power 10 CM 500W? Seems to be one of the few units with very low rpm (400) active cooling and quality fan but how are the internals and stuff? Thinking of replacing my V450S.


Dont that would be a downgrade.


----------



## Smanci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Dont that would be a downgrade.


I'd like facts. I'm happy with my V450S except for the fan noise. A bit lower efficiency for example wouldn't hurt any, but chinese electrolytics might.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> I'd like facts. I'm happy with my V450S except for the fan noise. A bit lower efficiency for example wouldn't hurt any, but chinese electrolytics might.


Ripple is higher on the Straight Power and it also uses second rate taiwanese Teapo caps instead of japanese Panasonic caps on the V.

Short version is your V is better.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quick question, is unit one of those quality units? It's always hard finding the correct unit on this site...


----------



## BBZZHH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Quick question, is unit one of those quality units? It's always hard finding the correct unit on this site...


Yes it is; I think every Seasonic-made unit is pretty good quality. Here is a review if you want numbers.. It seems rather expensive though for a non-modular 450W ATX.

EDIT: Interestingly, the 550W variant is actually $10 cheaper on Newegg after MIR on both models


----------



## AcEsSalvation

It's about $10 higher than the Rosewill Capstone 450W, but is a better build.

I also don't usually shop for MIR's, so I had that option disabled when I was looking around.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBZZHH*
> 
> Yes it is; I think every Seasonic-made unit is pretty good quality. Here is a review if you want numbers.. It seems rather expensive though for a non-modular 450W ATX.
> 
> EDIT: Interestingly, the 550W variant is actually $10 cheaper on Newegg after MIR on both models


That's normal. Today, 550W PSUs are a financially wiser investment than smaller PSUs due to demand. It seems to work the same way as prices for storage devices like hard drives, solid state drives, flash drives, etc. The price per watt of 550W PSUs is generally better than it is for smaller PSUs.


----------



## BBZZHH

Well without MIR, the 550W is still $10 cheaper than the 450W. So I don't see any reason to get the 450 honestly


----------



## TwoCables

Again, that's normal. Like I said, today, 550W PSUs are a financially wiser investment than smaller PSUs due to demand. It seems to work the same way as prices for storage devices like hard drives, solid state drives, flash drives, etc. The price per watt of 550W PSUs is generally better than it is for smaller PSUs.


----------



## Smanci

Has there been any reviews on the Corsair RM "V2"? I read couple of posts on Jonnyguru about them now being manufactured by CWT and having jap caps also on the secondary side.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> Has there been any reviews on the Corsair RM "V2"? I read couple of posts on Jonnyguru about them now being manufactured by CWT and having jap caps also on the secondary side.


Its better in some ways then the older Hipro but its worse in others.
Its about the same thing overall.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> Has there been any reviews on the Corsair RM "V2"? I read couple of posts on Jonnyguru about them now being manufactured by CWT and having jap caps also on the secondary side.


You might want to go check out the April reviews over there


----------



## Smanci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf*
> 
> Not offhand.
> You might want to go check out the April reviews over there


Oh








I might pull the trigger on a 450W model if I spot the new version somewhere.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> Oh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might pull the trigger on a 450W model if I spot the new version somewhere.


Only the 750 and 850 watts are new, the rest of the RM models are the same old.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf*
> 
> You might want to go check out the April reviews over there


By the way, I sincerely and personally thank you for spending some time here on OCN.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Posted this in the CS:GO thread and figured you guys might like the info.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Just realized that CS:GO is a good game to measure power draw.
> 
> UPS says I max out at 324W with my sig rig (CPU at 4.4GHz 1.265V).
> 
> EDIT: That includes 36W of monitors, so remove 36W and factor in my PSU efficiency.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Posted this in the CS:GO thread and figured you guys might like the info.


So, your computer is pulling about 260W while playing CS:GO. If I were asked to estimate the power consumption of your rig, then this is what I'd come up with:

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_680_sli_review,4.html

With one GTX 680 under full load in their system and their CPU mostly idling, their PSU pulled 307W from the wall outlet. If I assume that their PSU was 90% efficient while pulling 307W from the wall, then that means the computer was pulling about 276W from the PSU. If I add about 150W for a well-overclocked mainstream CPU, then that makes the computer pulling about 426W from the PSU. While playing some of the most demanding games, the power consumption should be closer to about 400W.

So, does this mean that CS:GO isn't demanding? I'm serious: I really don't know because technically, I'm not a gamer. I have a very casual relationship with gaming (I use games to pass the time on occasion; they're a relatively small part of my life).


----------



## vitamin1

I'll be buying second-hand PSU soon, and would like to know which model is best:
- be quiet Straight Power E9 BQT E9-400W
- Corsair RM450
- XFX TS P1-550G-TS3X
And by "best" I mean overall build quality (efficiency, low ripple, voltage regulation, high quality caps, and silent operation).


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vitamin1*
> 
> I'll be buying second-hand PSU soon, and would like to know which model is best:
> - be quiet Straight Power E9 BQT E9-400W
> - Corsair RM450
> - XFX TS P1-550G-TS3X
> And by "best" I mean overall build quality (efficiency, low ripple, voltage regulation, high quality caps, and silent operation).


First off you shoulf not buy second hand unless you know the seller.
Second stay away from the Corsair RM
Why you might not want to buy a Corsair RM PSU

None of the 3 you have picked are all that great.


----------



## vitamin1

Yes, I am aware of this but I cannot afford buying some top models. So which one would be better: E9 or TS?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vitamin1*
> 
> Yes, I am aware of this but I cannot afford buying some top models. So which one would be better: E9 or TS?


TS


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vitamin1*
> 
> I'll be buying second-hand PSU soon, and would like to know which model is best:
> - be quiet Straight Power E9 BQT E9-400W
> - Corsair RM450
> - XFX TS P1-550G-TS3X
> And by "best" I mean overall build quality (efficiency, low ripple, voltage regulation, high quality caps, and silent operation).


Since these are your only options, the best one of the bunch is definitely the XFX TS Series PSU. However, what are the prices of each?


----------



## vitamin1

Thank you guys for your help. I'll be hunting down that TS PSU then. As for final price it's hard to tell (it's online auction) but in general I should get either E9 or TS for about 50% less than some brand new top models like Seasonic G-series 450W. So it's quite a lot for me and it means I can have more money for other components that I need.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vitamin1*
> 
> Thank you guys for your help. I'll be hunting down that TS PSU then. As for final price it's hard to tell (it's online auction) but in general I should get either E9 or TS for about 50% less than some brand new top models like Seasonic G-series 450W. So it's quite a lot for me and it means I can have more money for other components that I need.


Oh. The reason why I asked is, I was getting ready to recommend one of the 3 based on price because really, you can't go wrong with any of them. Having said that though, will you be doing any overclocking? If yes, then I'll have some follow-up questions.


----------



## vitamin1

Yes, I'll be at least trying to overclock my new system but since I'm on air it won't be anything extreme.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vitamin1*
> 
> Yes, I'll be at least trying to overclock my new system but since I'm on air it won't be anything extreme.


What will be in your new system?


----------



## vitamin1

I haven't decided yet but either FX6300 or 760K with HD7850 or something similar (maybe R9 270). But definitely nothing more powerful as I play games only occasionally and in 720p only.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vitamin1*
> 
> I haven't decided yet but either FX6300 or 760K with HD7850 or something similar (maybe R9 270). But definitely nothing more powerful as I play games only occasionally and in 720p only.


Oh good.  I was beginning to worry a little bit there that you might not have enough power.


----------



## vitamin1

Just out of curiosity - what 3 models you wanted to recommend me?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vitamin1*
> 
> Just out of curiosity - what 3 models you wanted to recommend me?


I was referring to the 3 that you're asking about.


----------



## vitamin1

Oh, I see


----------



## AcEsSalvation

CS:GO can be demanding, I have the game settings maxed out and VSync off, so while I'm sitting at around 90% GPU and 80% CPU usage the entire time, I'm at ~280FPS.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> CS:GO can be demanding, I have the game settings maxed out and VSync off, so while I'm sitting at around 90% GPU and 80% CPU usage the entire time, I'm at ~280FPS.


Oh, I forgot to say that when I say demanding, I mean that it is stressful for both the CPU and the video card(s). I'm sorry about that.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

It's one of those games where at max graphics, it'll put everything you have under stress, or you can turn it to lowest and run it on a Sempron + very basic GPU and pull a steady 60FPS.


----------



## nukem

I couldn't find much info on my Lepa maxbron 800W PSU when i bought it. Would like to warn everyone that they could be dangerous. I was just testing some old xfx 9800gt cards and one shorted out. One of the small inductor coils began to melt and dripped a yellow hot piece of metal. Psu did not shut down. Infact its fine, but there does not seem to be any sort of 6/8 pcie power protection.

Just thought I'd share in hopes of saving someone some grief.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nukem*
> 
> I couldn't find much info on my Lepa maxbron 800W PSU when i bought it. Would like to warn everyone that they could be dangerous. I was just testing some old xfx 9800gt cards and one shorted out. One of the small inductor coils began to melt and dripped a yellow hot piece of metal. Psu did not shut down. Infact its fine, but there does not seem to be any sort of 6/8 pcie power protection.
> 
> Just thought I'd share in hopes of saving someone some grief.


The OEM on that series is Yue-Lin Electrical Technology so i am really not surprised.
Its cheap for a good reason so you get what you pay for.


----------



## exhaile

*LOCATION - US.*
*Budget - $150*
*Power Requirements : 500W - 750W*
*System specs: i5-4690K, gtx 970/Titan X, corsair h100i, 16gb ddr3 1066mhz, 512gb ssd, slight overclock, no voltage increase.*
*Modular PSU preferred*
*Length of < =140mm preferred, flat cables preferred. It;s going to go in a sugo sg13*
[Edited: following shilka's advice]


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exhaile*
> 
> I'm looking for a PSU with the following requirements:
> Modular with a length of <= 140mm.
> Anything in the 500w - 750 watt range is good. Quiet psu preferred.


Requesting Power Supply Advice? Read This First


----------



## BBZZHH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exhaile*
> 
> I'm looking for a PSU with the following requirements:
> Modular with a length of <= 140mm.
> Anything in the 500w - 750 watt range is good. Quiet psu preferred.


If you absolutely need 140mm depth, I'm only aware of the SIlverstone Strider series that has models 500W-750W or drop down to SFX for the SX-600G. They're not excellent, but of fair quality.


----------



## exhaile

Yeah I'm looking the these two atm
Silverstone Strider Plus ST60F-PS (600W, 140mm long, 80+ Silver)
Silverstone Strider Plus Gold ST65F-G (650W, 140mm long, 80+ Gold)


----------



## BBZZHH

TechPowerUp Reviews:
ST60F-PS
ST65F-G

The ST65F-G seems to be clearly the better quality unit. The 600W is marginally (~3 dBA) quieter at low loads; the difference increases to ~5dBA at higher loads, but at these levels noise from GPU fans will likely drown out the PSU.

Where will you be purchasing? On US Amazon, the 600W is $111 while the 650W is $140, a $29 price difference.

EDIT:
After look at prices again, I think the Silverstone SFX SX600-G should be a strong consideration as it's $125 on Newegg or US Amazon. It comes with an ATX-to-SFX bracket so installation shouldn't be a problem. It performs basically just as well as the Strider 650W. The included modular cables are flat which really helps with cable management in small cases.

It's semi-passive, and I can say from experience that its basically silent at low loads (including web browsing). I'm sitting about 1 ft away from the PSU and barely notice it. I do have a slight coil whine which may be common. Also, if the PSU temperature straddles threshold of triggering the fan, the fan will loop between half-starting and turning off which causes a clicking noise.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBZZHH*
> 
> TechPowerUp Reviews:
> ST60F-PS
> ST65F-G
> 
> The ST65F-G seems to be clearly the better quality unit. The 600W is marginally (~3 dBA) quieter at low loads; the difference increases to ~5dBA at higher loads, but at these levels noise from GPU fans will likely drown out the PSU.
> 
> Where will you be purchasing? On US Amazon, the 600W is $111 while the 650W is $140, a $29 price difference.


Note that are 4 series called Strider Gold and that they have nothing in common whatsoever.
You can find out which is which here.
SilverStone power supplies information thread


----------



## BBZZHH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Note that are 4 series called Strider Gold and that they have nothing in common whatsoever.
> You can find out which is which here.
> SilverStone power supplies information thread


Are the official model numbers different?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBZZHH*
> 
> Are the official model numbers different?


http://www.realhardtechx.com/index_archivos/Page998.htm


----------



## exhaile

They also have a sfx-L 500W version which is just 120mm long.

http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=527

Unfortunately I couldn't find any reviews, might just have to try it out and see how well it works out.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exhaile*
> 
> They also have a sfx-L 500W version which is just 120mm long.
> 
> http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=527
> 
> Unfortunately I couldn't find any reviews, might just have to try it out and see how well it works out.


The 500 watt SFX is a one off HighPower made unit.


----------



## exhaile

Cool I found a review for the SFX-L 500W here

http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1041440352&postcount=456.

Can't decide between
http://www.amazon.com/SilverStone-Technology-Factor-Modular-SX600-G/dp/B00MO675S8
and
http://www.amazon.com/SilverStone-Technology-Modular-Lengthened-SX500-LG/dp/B00SD9IORQ/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1432759477&sr=1-1&keywords=SilverStone+Technology+500W+SFX-L

Both HighPower and Enhance Electronics seem to be well recommended OEMs.

PS: Thanks for your hard work shilka, I've been reading a lot of threads written by you and they are very informative and helpful


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exhaile*
> 
> Cool I found a review for the SFX-L 500W here
> 
> http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1041440352&postcount=456.


Thats not a review as they have not done any load tests

As for HighPower and Enhance Electronics i think they are just as known for all the junk they have made then the good stuff, if not more known for their junk


----------



## exhaile

Do you have any expreince with either
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exhaile*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/SilverStone-Technology-Factor-Modular-SX600-G/dp/B00MO675S8
> and
> http://www.amazon.com/SilverStone-Technology-Modular-Lengthened-SX500-LG/dp/B00SD9IORQ/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1432759477&sr=1-1&keywords=SilverStone+Technology+500W+SFX-L


Any recommendations?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exhaile*
> 
> Do you have any expreince with either
> Any recommendations?


Since one is a total unknown and the other is an average unit, i would go with the average unit since its at least is known to be average.
That would be the 600 watt SFX.


----------



## ihatelolcats

i'm looking to drive an r9 290 and i5-3570k for as close to $50 as possible, but i will spend more for quality. i was considering the Antec EarthWatts EA-650 GREEN for $60, do you think that will be enough wattage for the system? probably buying from newegg


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> i'm looking to drive an r9 290 and i5-3570k for as close to $50 as possible, but i will spend more for quality. i was considering the Antec EarthWatts EA-650 GREEN for $60, do you think that will be enough wattage for the system? probably buying from newegg


It's much more than enough. Just make sure you have a spare PSU cable because these "Green" Antec PSUs don't come with them.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> i'm looking to drive an r9 290 and i5-3570k for as close to $50 as possible, but i will spend more for quality. i was considering the Antec EarthWatts EA-650 GREEN for $60, do you think that will be enough wattage for the system? probably buying from newegg
> 
> 
> 
> It's much more than enough. Just make sure you have a spare PSU cable because these "Green" Antec PSUs don't come with them.
Click to expand...

ok, there is also Thermaltake SMART Series SP-750PCBUS for $60 right now that has a 5 year warranty vs 3 for the antec.
there are a lot of PSUs to choose from...what would you get?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> ok, there is also Thermaltake SMART Series SP-750PCBUS for $60 right now that has a 5 year warranty vs 3 for the antec.
> there are a lot of PSUs to choose from...what would you get?


This one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438049


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> ok, there is also Thermaltake SMART Series SP-750PCBUS for $60 right now that has a 5 year warranty vs 3 for the antec.
> 
> there are a lot of PSUs to choose from...what would you get?
> 
> 
> 
> This one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438049
Click to expand...

the 650w version was $5 more, i went for that. thanks


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> the 650w version was $5 more, i went for that. thanks


Nice. You're welcome!


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Got a thunder storm going on here. Just had a little bit of a power flicker but my PC stayed on. That's because of the UPS, but it also reminded me of another storm that hit the local area. It caused a power flicker, but my PC stayed on while my friend's didn't. It was some PSU (I've asked about this unit in another thread) that has no review.

I believe this is called "Hold-Up Time"

Update: Thankfully I have this UPS as that last blast turned everything off in the apartment. There's no way any PSU could have stayed on for that duration.
In other news, does anyone know how UPS's take power surges/spikes?


----------



## AvengerNoonZz

Quick post.

Specs:
CPU: i5 2500k @ 4.5ghz
MOBO: ASRock Z68 Pro3
RAM: G.Skill 8GB DDR3 RAM
SSD/HDD: 120gb SSD
Case: Phantek Enthoo Pro

Looking for a 650W PSU, specifically:
- Gold Rated
- Modular
- Quiet
- Enough to power my system + 980 ti (which I will buy with the PSU)

I'm also located in Australia so I will be buying from www.pccasegear.com (sorry if I'm not allowed to post links).

I would have picked the Corsair RM650 since it's considered to be a very quiet PSU even under loud I did read a thread on here suggesting people not to buy it. So.. if anyone has any recommendations please let me know! Cheers!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AvengerNoonZz*
> 
> Quick post.
> 
> Specs:
> CPU: i5 2500k @ 4.5ghz
> MOBO: ASRock Z68 Pro3
> RAM: G.Skill 8GB DDR3 RAM
> SSD/HDD: 120gb SSD
> Case: Phantek Enthoo Pro
> 
> Looking for a 650W PSU, specifically:
> - Gold Rated
> - Modular
> - Quiet
> - Enough to power my system + 980 ti (which I will buy with the PSU)
> 
> I'm also located in Australia so I will be buying from www.pccasegear.com (sorry if I'm not allowed to post links).
> 
> I would have picked the Corsair RM650 since it's considered to be a very quiet PSU even under loud I did read a thread on here suggesting people not to buy it. So.. if anyone has any recommendations please let me know! Cheers!


The 80+ Certification is irrelevant and meaningless:

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2011/10/04/80_plus_irrelevant_to_you_when_buying_psu

The quality of a PSU just can't be judged by it. :/

Will you overclock the 980 Ti?


----------



## AvengerNoonZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> The quality of a PSU just can't be judged by it. :/
> 
> Will you overclock the 980 Ti?


Thanks for the quick reply! Yes I'll most likely end up overclocking it.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AvengerNoonZz*
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply! Yes I'll most likely end up overclocking it.


Oh nice. Do you think you'll do any extreme overclocking with it?


----------



## AvengerNoonZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Oh nice. Do you think you'll do any extreme overclocking with it?


Nope. Most likely a small to mild oc.

Was thinking of the Antec HCG series or Seasonic G series. Looking to hopefully buy one in the next hour or so.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AvengerNoonZz*
> 
> Nope. Most likely a small to mild oc.
> 
> Was thinking of the Antec HCG series or Seasonic G series. Looking to hopefully buy one in the next hour or so.


The best 650W PSU that they have is the 650W Antec EDGE, which is a fully modular version of the SeaSonic G Series. It has a blue LED fan though. lol The 650W SeaSonic G Series is the same price, but it's not *fully* modular.

You can also get the 750W SuperNOVA G2 for the same price which is a pretty high-end unit too. This will provide you with room for adding a 2nd 980 Ti if you ever wanted to. You'd have to keep both 980 Ti's at stock though.


----------



## AvengerNoonZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> The best 650W PSU that they have is the 650W Antec EDGE, which is a fully modular version of the SeaSonic G Series. It has a blue LED fan though. lol The 650W SeaSonic G Series is the same price, but it's not *fully* modular.


The LED was a turn off lol but I just read you can switch it off. So I'll take your word for it and order the Antec Edge!

Well.. last question before I purchase it. Would you consider the EDGE to be quiet or loud? I just don't want anything to sound like a hair dryer.


----------



## Jay1ty0

I'm thinking about getting a GTX960 now (4Gb version), and SLi it in the future (changing motherboard too).
Also, going to add 2 Hynix SK SSDs, and going to change my ram to 4x4Gb Kingston Fury.
Can my current PSU handle it, or should I just wait and get a 970?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jay1ty0*
> 
> I'm thinking about getting a GTX960 now (4Gb version), and SLi it in the future (changing motherboard too).
> Also, going to add 2 Hynix SK SSDs, and going to change my ram to 4x4Gb Kingston Fury.
> Can my current PSU handle it, or should I just wait and get a 970?


Dont bother with the GTX 960 its not a very powerfull card and its overpriced for what you get, wait and get a GTX 970 instead.


----------



## Jay1ty0

Yeah, that seems like the better option, but waiting is a painful process








Hopefully prices will come down a little bit


----------



## AcEsSalvation

You can grab a 280X for close to $200 that beats my 680 a little bit.


----------



## Smanci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jay1ty0*
> 
> I'm thinking about getting a GTX960 now (4Gb version), and SLi it in the future (changing motherboard too).
> Also, going to add 2 Hynix SK SSDs, and going to change my ram to 4x4Gb Kingston Fury.
> Can my current PSU handle it, or should I just wait and get a 970?


Can handle it but 4Gb version is overpriced for what you get. Single 2GB 960 or 970.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AvengerNoonZz*
> 
> The LED was a turn off lol but I just read you can switch it off. So I'll take your word for it and order the Antec Edge!
> 
> Well.. last question before I purchase it. Would you consider the EDGE to be quiet or loud? I just don't want anything to sound like a hair dryer.


With how overkill this PSU is going to be, you will never hear it. 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jay1ty0*
> 
> I'm thinking about getting a GTX960 now (4Gb version), and SLi it in the future (changing motherboard too).
> Also, going to add 2 Hynix SK SSDs, and going to change my ram to 4x4Gb Kingston Fury.
> Can my current PSU handle it, or should I just wait and get a 970?


Your PSU would be major overkill. It would be even enough for two GTX 970s at stock.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AvengerNoonZz*
> 
> The LED was a turn off lol but I just read you can switch it off. So I'll take your word for it and order the Antec Edge!
> 
> Well.. last question before I purchase it. Would you consider the EDGE to be quiet or loud? I just don't want anything to sound like a hair dryer.


If it's like Seasonic then personally I don't consider it loud. But neither silent.
If you want silent then go Leadex 750W and use eco mode.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jay1ty0*
> 
> I'm thinking about getting a GTX960 now (4Gb version), and SLi it in the future (changing motherboard too).
> Also, going to add 2 Hynix SK SSDs, and going to change my ram to 4x4Gb Kingston Fury.
> Can my current PSU handle it, or should I just wait and get a 970?


960 4GB? Heh. There is a reason why 960/285 has only 2GB VRAM, because it has low power to handle higher resolutions anyway.
But a 280x even when it has only a bit more power than those cards, has 3GB and many games do push over the 2GB and all the way to 3GB at 1200p.
For the price of a new 960 4GB and even 2GB you can very easily get a used 290 with 4GB








Or save on your spending and get a used 280x with 3GB.

SK Hynix, what, I think there are better in the price range.

Why 4x4 RAM? Is it a quad channel (2011) board? No, then get a 2x8.

Planning for future updates or future proofing, is pretty moot. Especially with things like changing mobo, that often means chaning CPU and RAM as well, especially now that there will be a switch to DDR4 and CPUs change with every new chipset thanks to Intel and AMD.
Unless you like inevitable multiGPU stuttering and other issues then stick to single GPU. MultiGPU mostly has a use at the very high end where a single strong card is still not enough for the crazy ones.


----------



## Jay1ty0

It's going to sound stupid, but it's for aesthetics only. It's going to fill out all the slots in the motherboard, giving it a better look, in my opinion








The SK Hynix is the only white SSD, it's miles better than my current HDD, and if fits the color scheme, why not?








Maybe going for a G1 970, or if I'm lucky a HOF (White ftw







)
I don't mind paying for it, if the looks I want to get going to be achieved.


----------



## TwoCables

Form is less important than function. Aesthetics are less important than performance. So, if you're ever told that having all 4 memory slots filled is going to be inferior than having just 2 of them, then take that to the bank. Besides, how often will you be looking at the computer? How often will you be looking at what's on your monitor?


----------



## DoktorCreepy

Performance demo on the new Corsair RMi PSU's


----------



## TwoCables

Wow. I did not know that Jonny works for Corsair. I thought that he was just a professional reviewer.

Now I know why I never see the JonnyGURU.com reviewers saying anything bad about Corsair and how overpriced their PSUs are, etc. I always felt that their reviews on Corsair PSUs seemed a little biased and extra friendly toward Corsair...


----------



## DoktorCreepy

Oklahoma Wolf does most the the reviews on Johnny Guru now and has for a while.

Johnny left a while ago.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoktorCreepy*
> 
> Oklahoma Wolf does most the the reviews on Johnny Guru now and has for a while.
> 
> Johnny left a while ago.


I knew that he does most of the reviews, but I didn't know that Jonny left.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I knew that he does most of the reviews, but I didn't know that Jonny left.


He left in like 2007 or 2008 or something to work for Corsair


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> He left in like 2007 or 2008 or something to work for Corsair


Wow. To do what? Could he be the reason why Corsair has become what they've become?!


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Wow. To do what? Could he be the reason why Corsair has become what they've become?!


I dont know for sure but he does do PSU related stuff for Corsair.
I think he is involved with new designs but i dont know for sure.


----------



## Jay1ty0

"OCD" is a pain in the a-


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoktorCreepy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Performance demo on the new Corsair RMi PSU's


I'm surprised it doesn't have strobe lights to attract it's prey.










Until someone independent tests the new RMis that will actually be in shops I wouldn't touch them with their previous reputation of their makers. Design can be good, bells and whistles ok, but if the factory screws it up nothing will help it. For me the bad reputation Corsair and RM series have won't be easy to shake off. But maybe after 10 years or how long they are making this RM series, they finally got it to a point where it's a worthy PSU


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> I'm surprised it doesn't have strobe lights to attract it's prey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Until someone independent tests the new RMis that will actually be in shops I wouldn't touch them with their previous reputation of their makers. Design can be good, bells and whistles ok, but if the factory screws it up nothing will help it. For me the bad reputation Corsair and RM series have won't be easy to shake off. But maybe after 10 years or how long they are making this RM series, they finally got it to a point where it's a worthy PSU


I said almost the same thing a few days ago on another forum and JG flipped out.
What i said was i had zero expectations and it was probably another mediocre CWT unit, but i never said anything other then that.

Lets say things did not go well from there.


----------



## JackCY

Cat fight









Personally I don't like that one has no idea what Corsair one will get, made by CWT or the other company. Some batches are this one other that one, what ever got to the shop. Which would be fine if the units were equal in quality but they weren't.
The fans used to spin up late.
Capacitors mixed with Chinese wasn't that great a few years back either.
Missing connections on ATX connector if I remember right.
Average performance otherwise.
Cheap corsairs were and probably still are whine generators.

It never added up well to make a trustworthy quality product.
They have some nice PSUs, in the highest tier I suppose but this RM silent series in the middle of their offering always had a somewhat troubled life. With the lowest tier being crap. Hard to tell where a PSU from Corsair will fall if it's yet another cheap crap or an overpriced crap or a decent high level product.
Here people used to get them because it was the only or one of only offers here with semi-fanless mode.

But now, EVGA G2s are better and cheaper than Corsair RMs. Making the choice a no-brainer if one knows about their respective quality.

From a local shop, failure rate based on how many of the units sold were returned by customers in warranty:
Corsair (CWT+...) RM550 3.70%, RM650 2.00%, RM750 2.60%, RM850 4.70%, RM1000 unknown, this shop shows 5y warranty
EVGA (SF) 750G2 1.10%, 850G2 0.00%, 1000G2 unknown, 1300G2 unknown , this shop shows only 2y warranty but other shops show 10y and it can always be dealt with with EVGA during the 10y without going through the shop, it is the XR version

I suppose the RMi are going to be the first that JG had any say in?
Unless they drop the prices to SF/EVGA level and give the software interface as a bonus while having at least equal quality I don't think people will opt out for a more expensive RMi, at least not the sane ones, performance oriented. Soft. interface is nice I suppose, has been around for some time but do I need it? NO. Will I be willing to pay an extra for it? No. Is it an added possible point of failure, Yes.

I understand that now it can switch single and multi rail. Cool, but ehm, is it just added protection on the output while being a single rail design? I doubt there are two separate HW implementations for the same thing like one single huge rail plus some spare weak rails for the multi. I bet it's just a single rail with added OCP on each of the preselected combinations of outputs. So one can either kick it at 60A on single rail or 30+30A on two rails if it has two rail as multi. So anyone having a powerful GPU will switch it to a single rail anyway to avoid issues and having to check what is on what rail and how much power it took from that rail. It's just a PITA to deal with multirails in that regard when one has a single component needing a lot of power, GPU, then another that needs quite a bit, CPU and then many weak, Drives.

Sure having OCP and weaker rails is "safer". There is no way to make a 60A OCP to trigger when your shortcut is drawing only 50A


----------



## shilka

I just hope they dont pull the same stunt they did with the HXi series.
The HXi series is marketed as a digtal series when its in fact not digtal at all.

A chip installed on the PCB so the analog parts can talk to software does not make it digtal.
The Thermaltake Tough Power DPS Gold is guilty of the exact same thing.

I was thinking about making a thread pointing out this fact as i have seen a Thermaltake fanboy hype the hell out of the Tough Power DPS Gold claiming all sorts of nonsense.


----------



## TwoCables

When JG showed the extremely low ripple, I honestly expected him to show the voltage regulation next. Since he *didn't* do that, I can only conclude that the voltage regulation is just average. I mean, if the voltage regulation were just as impressive as the ripple, then surely he would have shown it! Don't you think? I felt like leaving a comment saying, "ripple isn't everything, JG. What about your PSU's voltage regulation?"

I can understand him getting offended, shilka. I mean, look at the end of the conversation in the video when he says how proud he is of this PSU, look at his face, look at his eyes and listen to his voice. To me, it seems that this RMi series is like his own child or something! So, I can see why he took it personally. Can you show me his post though where he flipped out?


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> When JG showed the extremely low ripple, I honestly expected him to show the voltage regulation next. Since he *didn't* do that, I can only conclude that the voltage regulation is just average. I mean, if the voltage regulation were just as impressive as the ripple, then surely he would have shown it! Don't you think?


No.

It's a show and it's a cut video. The beginning is one cut after another when the Asian talks, it's ridiculous how it cuts every 2 sec.

We will see how the units do when an independent party reviews a shop sample. Even a thing like manufacturing consistency can screw things up in terms of quality. An engineering sample might not really represent what will hit the shops at mass volumes. Corsair or no Corsair it's more about the maker than the designer then.

I get it why he would be upset if he spent time working on it only to run on a blunt knife when presenting it. But this has nothing to do from my POV if it's JG or anyone else. Maybe Corsair hoped to get knowledge, talent and better reputation by getting JG? For me it doesn't matter much if they get this or that person, matters what I receive from the shops.

---

Don't know much about HXi but faintly remember some stuff. Read a review, hmm, sort of balanced, not good not bad but it's certainly not top from my POV. The RM is even worse.

I don't see any digital stuff, maybe they marketed it wrong. This monitoring obviously has to have A/D conversion to be displayed by PC.

Now why does Corsair have so many units that are the same with a different name?
HX hybrid gold
RM hybrid gold
HXi hybrid platinum with SW monitoring
RMi hybrid ??? with SW monitoring

And most older Corsair of these HX/RM have some sort of 12V quality issue, ripple or regulation.

What the heck is the difference between HX and RM? Besides a different release date with newer versions being usually better/more refined.


----------



## vauzers

Help, new psu advice needed!

Sold my n200 case (too big for my liking) and v450s psu to my brother as he is building editing rig. Decided that I will go different route:

b85n m-itx
2x4gb ram
i3 4160
sg05 or sg13 case
gtx 750 ti or r9-270
1 ssd + 1 2.5" hdd
Thinking of sfx power supply because there is no space for aftermarket air cooler with atx unit. Of course I could mount it but it would be starved of fresh air. Stock hsf is not an option. Sounds like a vacuum cleaner under load. Drives me crazy.

PSU's available to me:

be quiet sfx power 2 300W or 400w (50 eur)
silverstone sfx bronze 300w (50 eur) 450w (60 eur) silverstone sfx-l gold (77 eur)
sharkoon silentstorm 350w (51 eur) 450w (58 eur)
FSP 300 GHS 85+ (35 eur)


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vauzers*
> 
> Help, new psu advice needed!
> PSU's available to me:
> 
> be quiet sfx power 2 300W or 400w (50 eur)
> silverstone sfx bronze 300w (50 eur) 450w (60 eur) silverstone sfx-l gold (77 eur)
> sharkoon silentstorm 350w (51 eur) 450w (58 eur)
> FSP 300 GHS 85+ (35 eur)


The gold rated SilverStone SFX is as far as i know the best of the ones there.


----------



## vauzers

One thing that keeps me away from 500w sfx-l unit is it has problems with fan control (under low loads fan powers on and off frequently and emits strange noise). Since may pc will see light loads most of the time I am not sure this one is for me. 450w silverstone sfx gold unit is overpriced here- 105 eur


----------



## JackCY

Choose a GPU first so you figure out how many 6 or 8pin 12V connectors you need.
The SX500-LG would work for most but it's the largest.
Cooling with a small case is always a custom job of selecting the right case and cooler for your vision.
There are many coolers for this purpose, low profile and all, even L shaped.
Silverstone has a few of these coolers. AIO could also fit depending on case which would free up some space above the board. Hell with a custom loop the highest thing above mobo could be RAM heatsinks.

Don't mind me but isn't it easier to buy a laptop instead of building an m-ITX PC? Especially given the i3 and low end GPU a laptop would keep up with that. Sure a mini ITX with 4790K and 980Ti would be a different matter








If money is an issue then mini case PCs aren't exactly the bang/buck.
Plus laptop gives you mobility, back up power and additional screen.


----------



## MrGuru

Hi all! Real simple question that when researching have been getting various answers:

Is my EVGA 850 gold rated enough juice to power my en-route pair of EVGA 980 ti's? I probably won't overclock, and if I do it'll be minimal.

Rest of my system:

2600k @ 4.6 @ 1.32v
4x4gb ddr3 @ 2133mhz
2x ocz vertex 4
1x samsung 850 pro
7x 120mm case fans
1x dvd rw drive

Most psu calcs say I'll be fine (though, I'm using a titan in place of the 980 ti - just used a card with the same tdw, since no calc that I've found has the 980ti added yet), but some say I'll be better served with a 1000 or 1200w gold unit.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrGuru*
> 
> Hi all! Real simple question that when researching have been getting various answers:
> 
> Is my EVGA 850 gold rated enough juice to power my en-route pair of EVGA 980 ti's? I probably won't overclock, and if I do it'll be minimal.
> 
> Rest of my system:
> 
> 2600k @ 4.6 @ 1.32v
> 4x4gb ddr3 @ 2133mhz
> 2x ocz vertex 4
> 1x samsung 850 pro
> 7x 120mm case fans
> 1x dvd rw drive
> 
> Most psu calcs say I'll be fine (though, I'm using a titan in place of the 980 ti - just used a card with the same tdw, since no calc that I've found has the 980ti added yet), but some say I'll be better served with a 1000 or 1200w gold unit.


The correct way to use the extreme outervision PSU calculator
Why the AMD and Nvidia power requirements are wrong
850 watt is more then enough, anyone saying you need more dont know what they are talking about.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrGuru*
> 
> Hi all! Real simple question that when researching have been getting various answers:
> 
> Is my EVGA 850 gold rated enough juice to power my en-route pair of EVGA 980 ti's? I probably won't overclock, and if I do it'll be minimal.
> 
> Rest of my system:
> 
> 2600k @ 4.6 @ 1.32v
> 4x4gb ddr3 @ 2133mhz
> 2x ocz vertex 4
> 1x samsung 850 pro
> 7x 120mm case fans
> 1x dvd rw drive
> 
> Most psu calcs say I'll be fine (though, I'm using a titan in place of the 980 ti - just used a card with the same tdw, since no calc that I've found has the 980ti added yet), but some say I'll be better served with a 1000 or 1200w gold unit.


Your power consumption while gaming will never exceed about 650W, so if you are talking about the 850W SuperNOVA GS or G2, then you're way more than covered.


----------



## scorpinot

Are there any reviewers that test the power efficiency in detail? Certification leaves quite a gap with its broad 10% increments.


----------



## JackCY

I believe the decent reviews are detailed enough. There is often 5-6 steps in the whole range of 10-110% + often 5Vsb eff. or other low load eff. if 10% is not present. There are tons of eff. measurements on TPU reviews. Wolf/Jonny does maybe a little less of them.
10% gap is not broad. And if you need less then you will probably buy/use/rent a meter that will give you insane precision and automation to measure slightest increments for your industrial espionage


----------



## scorpinot

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139042 - grab this now for $100 or wait till November sales?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpinot*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139042 - grab this now for $100 or wait till November sales?


Dont bother not when the G2 is both better and cheaper
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA24G28N0668&cm_re=EVGA_SuperNova_G2-_-17-438-017-_-Product
700-750 watts comparison thread


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpinot*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139042 - grab this now for $100 or wait till November sales?


If you can wait, then why buy a new PSU.
I wouldn't pay the extra for Corsair AX and 1-2% better eff. when ripple is worse. Probably heavily discounted so they can even move the remaining stock no one wants otherwise.


----------



## ADSL

Hi, i'm doubting about what PSU buy

http://www.pccomponentes.com/seasonic_m12ii_evo_edition_850w_80_plus_bronze_modular.html

or is better this?

http://www.amazon.es/Corsair-CS850M-Fuente-alimentaci%C3%B3n-Superior/dp/B00O3IT5AQ/ref=sr_1_9?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1434983181&sr=1-9

or maybe this?

http://www.amazon.es/Thermaltake-Toughpower-Modular-Gold-alimentaci%C3%B3n/dp/B00SFZ3OFA/ref=sr_1_1?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1434984501&sr=1-1

is that good enough? if not, can anyone help me? my limit is about that... 145€ (plus shipment...)

Must be on one of those 2 webpages (from spain)

Thank you


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ADSL*
> 
> Hi, i'm doubting about what PSU buy
> 
> http://www.pccomponentes.com/seasonic_m12ii_evo_edition_850w_80_plus_bronze_modular.html
> 
> or is better this?
> 
> http://www.amazon.es/Corsair-CS850M-Fuente-alimentaci%C3%B3n-Superior/dp/B00O3IT5AQ/ref=sr_1_9?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1434983181&sr=1-9
> 
> or maybe this?
> 
> http://www.amazon.es/Thermaltake-Toughpower-Modular-Gold-alimentaci%C3%B3n/dp/B00SFZ3OFA/ref=sr_1_1?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1434984501&sr=1-1
> 
> is that good enough? if not, can anyone help me? my limit is about that... 145€ (plus shipment...)
> 
> Must be on one of those 2 webpages (from spain)
> 
> Thank you


Requesting Power Supply Advice? Read This First!


----------



## ADSL

About 145€ + Shipping

No less than 850W

Semi-Modular or fully modular

Want to have enough power for a SLI of moded 980 G1 voltage

Is that enough?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ADSL*
> 
> About 145€ + Shipping
> 
> No less than 850W
> 
> Semi-Modular or fully modular
> 
> Want to have enough power for a SLI of moded 980 G1 voltage
> 
> Is that enough?


If you want to volt mod your video cards you might need as much as 1000 watt.
850/860 watts comparison thread (fully modular)
1000-1050 watts comparison thread (fully modular)

None of the options you posted are all that good.


----------



## ADSL

well, the bios i have recommends about 900w, not that much, so... Thats why i'm wondering what PSU from 850W should i buy from those prices (155MAX with shipment included)


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ADSL*
> 
> well, the bios i have recommends about 900w, not that much, so... Thats why i'm wondering what PSU from 850W should i buy from those prices (155MAX with shipment included)


EVGA SuperNova G2.


----------



## ADSL

That exceeds by so far the money i have @[email protected] xD


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ADSL*
> 
> About 145€ + Shipping
> 
> No less than 850W
> 
> Semi-Modular or fully modular
> 
> Want to have enough power for a SLI of moded 980 G1 voltage
> 
> Is that enough?


850 Leadex cheaper but not in stock at the moment
850 G2
CM V850

Shops, there are thousands of them in each country and more around Europe. I use this one for prices in EUR.
Power requirement is always up to you to decide.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ADSL*
> 
> That exceeds by so far the money i have @[email protected] xD


The M12II is the best of the ones you listed but its also loud.


----------



## ADSL

the problem with those are that they're in germany, i'm from spain, so the only 2 good webpages i know are:

www.pccomponentes.com

or www.Amazon.es

It has to be from over there :S


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ADSL*
> 
> the problem with those are that they're in germany, i'm from spain, so the only 2 good webpages i know are:
> 
> www.pccomponentes.com
> 
> or www.Amazon.es
> 
> It has to be from over there :S


http://www.amazon.es/Alimentatore-EVGA-Bronze-Semi-Modular-retail/dp/B00N4UW4GG/ref=sr_1_fkmr1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1435002519&sr=8-2-fkmr1&keywords=EVGA+SuperNova+G2


----------



## TwoCables

Extreme overclocking is an expensive hobby, if you want to be safe and if you also want your PSU to be quiet. By "safe", I don't mean having enough power either. I mean, having a PSU that delivers stable and accurate power and has high-quality parts and a good build quality, good soldering, etc. etc. etc.


----------



## JackCY

You don't pay import customs in EU. You can shop anywhere in EU. I don't for PC components since it's about the same or cheaper to use a local search engine that compares prices and choose parts from local shops, avoid currency conversion and expensive shipping.
Look them up in shops available to you in Spain, there must be lots of them, as well as price comparison sites. Search.


----------



## ADSL

So, that Supernova G2 is better than Seasonic M12II Evo?

Since it's sold by a third party seller, i'm a bit worried about that if it does not work it will be a bit trouble for the warranty, maybe it's better just buy the Seasonic instead


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ADSL*
> 
> So, that Supernova G2 is better than Seasonic M12II Evo?


For your plans, it's much better.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ADSL*
> 
> Since it's sold by a third party seller, i'm a bit worried about that if it does not work, maybe it's better just buy the Seasonic instead


What is their seller rating like?

I think I missed a step here and I don't know who the seller is.

Edit: Oh wait! http://www.overclock.net/t/183810/faq-recommended-power-supplies/#post_24074175

I see it now. Am I reading it right? 2 ratings? That's it?


----------



## ADSL

Yup, just 2 ratings

I'm starting to HATE this entire **** of PSU, seriously, my god, 20000 types, when you decide for one you need the other.. ETC.. damn! what can i do?

Is this better than Seasonic or Supernova?

http://www.pccomponentes.com/corsair_rm850_850w_80_plus_gold_modular.html

This one has 80 GOLD

http://www.pccomponentes.com/aerocool_strike_x_power_1100w.html

i need to buy one tomorrow so.. i have about 15h left xD


----------



## TwoCables

Do you normally use headphones while gaming? I mean, then the reported fan noise of the 850W EVO shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## JackCY

Amazon is ... some products are sold and distributed by Amazon, some only distributed and some probably neither. And it's expensive. Avoid.

Alternate has a Spanish site, search the rest.
850 G2
V850

I don't know if there is any other Spanish to help you with shops for PC parts but search will help you as well as asking friends in your area, seeing ads/papers there etc. We can help you select worthy products but it's up to you to find shops where you want to spend your money.


----------



## ADSL

Alternate is a pain in the ass, in Spain almost no one buys there because they suck, one of the worst shops for PC

About the Aerocool Strike X 1100W i posted before, looks good? it's a review

http://www.islabit.com/39699/review-fuente-aerocool-strike-x-1100w-id-02.html/5

That PSU has 80 Plus GOLD and it's only 140€, semi-modular

http://www.aerocool.com.tw/index.php/strike-x/power-supply/45-power-supply/strike-x8/361-strike-x-1100w-information

Everyone says it works perfect:
http://www.pccomponentes.com/aerocool_strike_x_power_1100w.html

BTW: No, i dont use headphones, i use a 5.1


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ADSL*
> 
> Alternate is a pain in the ass, in Spain almost no one buys there because they suck, one of the worst shops for PC
> 
> About the Aerocool Strike X 1100W i posted before, looks good? it's a review
> 
> http://www.islabit.com/39699/review-fuente-aerocool-strike-x-1100w-id-02.html/5
> 
> That PSU has 80 Plus GOLD and it's only 140€, semi-modular
> 
> http://www.aerocool.com.tw/index.php/strike-x/power-supply/45-power-supply/strike-x8/361-strike-x-1100w-information
> 
> BTW: No, i dont use headphones, i use a 5.1


80 plus has nothing to do with quality and the Strike X is junk which is why its so cheap.
Why 80 PLUS® is Irrelevant to You When Buying a PSU

And that review you found is not even a review as they dont even load test it so its useless.


----------



## ADSL

Then what PSU do i buy from Pccomponentes or Amazon? hell, i'm so tired of looking, i was looking for a PSU for 9 hours now

My last limit: 160€ including shipping (so about 155? i have Amazon plus on Amazon spain so if it has premium, shipment is free)

I need to decide now T^T

http://www.pccomponentes.com/corsair_rm850_850w_80_plus_gold_modular.html

is that better than the Supernova G2 or Seasonic? i dont know what to do T^T...


----------



## TwoCables

Allow the original post of this thread to guide you. That's what it's there for. 

Anyway, the RM850 is inferior. Most Corsair PSUs these days are overpriced and aren't worth looking at. :/ If money is no object, then some of them are just fine to purchase, but I don't like giving that greedy money-grubbing corporation any PSU sales.

Finally, don't go by customer reviews. Almost no one knows what they're talking about. Some people will say, "Hey, I unboxed it, it works, therefore I give it 5 stars". Reviews like that are seriously facepalm worthy.


----------



## ADSL

Yeah, i know that they're overpriced... but well, since i dont know anything about PSU's i just can ask for advise

http://www.coolmod.com/fuentes-alimentacion-700-w-999-w

http://www.izarmicro.net/componentes/fuentes-alimentacion/700-900w/sec-587

From those webs in a range to 160 with shipment included (calculate about 5 or 7€ in shipment)

which ones are the best? because hell, always i find one that i think is good, when i ask i read that it is not that good T--T...


----------



## TwoCables

Are you using the original post of this thread to guide you? From the PSUs that you've selected so far, I'd say that you haven't looked at it yet. You really should.  I assumed earlier that you read it already because you're in here posting replies, so yeah.

Anyway, look no further than the 850W Leadex. You have a black option and a white option:

http://www.coolmod.com/fuente-alimentacian-super-flower-leadex-80-plus-gold-850-w-precio

http://www.coolmod.com/super-flower-leadex-80-plus-oro-850w-blanco-fuente-psu-precio


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Is the fan on that Seasonic unit any louder than my H100 with two Koolance 12025HBK's? If those fans are at 100% full speed (torture test while overclocked only) all I have to do is turn up my speakers and I can barely hear them. 2 minutes later I have them tuned out. So is that PSU just as loud? And wouldn't it have to be louder since PSU orientation is usually on the bottom of the case?


----------



## TwoCables

I don't know, but I guess that's a good question. However, if he can get the 850W Leadex, then our work will be done here.


----------



## ADSL

Yeah, i've been using the codenames of each GPU to search them, now i've found a Supernova G2 850W... here comes the final question

Evga Supernova G2 850W http://www.aussar.es/fuentes/evga-supernova-850-g2.html

or the one you posted?

Super Flower Leadex 850W http://www.coolmod.com/fuente-alimentacian-super-flower-leadex-80-plus-gold-850-w-precio

One of those two will be my PSU, the question is which one is better


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ADSL*
> 
> Yeah, i've been using the codenames of each GPU to search them, now i've found a Supernova G2 850W... here comes the final question
> 
> Evga Supernova G2 850W http://www.aussar.es/fuentes/evga-supernova-850-g2.html
> 
> or the one you posted?
> 
> Super Flower Leadex 850W http://www.coolmod.com/fuente-alimentacian-super-flower-leadex-80-plus-gold-850-w-precio
> 
> One of those two will be my PSU, the question is which one is better


The Leadex because it has a lower price.  These two should otherwise be identical inside.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1541939/evga-supernova-lineup-explained/


----------



## ADSL

Thanks to everyone, looks like my journey has come to an end finally T--T...


----------



## TwoCables

Yeah, selecting a PSU is easier when we can quickly browse big sites like Newegg or just use PCPartPicker.com. It could be much worse though: you could live in a place where you can only shop locally and are forced to wait until you get to the store to find out if they even have what was recommended to you.


----------



## JackCY

Spain is huge, 4x more people live there than here, there must be tons of shops and a few big PC components selling shops like there are in any country. Some shops are even available in multiple countries in EU, those that grew big enough from more wealthy regions.
There shouldn't be a problem to find a shop that sells Leadex based PSUs or the V850.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Spain is huge, 4x more people live there than here, there must be tons of shops and a few big PC components selling shops like there are in any country. Some shops are even available in multiple countries in EU, those that grew big enough from more wealthy regions.
> There shouldn't be a problem to find a shop that sells Leadex based PSUs or the V850.


We already found the 850W Leadex:

http://www.overclock.net/t/183810/faq-recommended-power-supplies/#post_24074703

He will probably buy the black one: http://www.overclock.net/t/183810/faq-recommended-power-supplies/#post_24074739, then http://www.overclock.net/t/183810/faq-recommended-power-supplies/#post_24074753 and then http://www.overclock.net/t/183810/faq-recommended-power-supplies/#post_24074771

Anyway, huge or not, it doesn't matter because sometimes the person just needs everything to be as simple and as easy as possible.. For example: look at how overwhelmed he was.


----------



## shilka

The EVGA SuperNova G2 is a Super Flower Leadex without the LED lights and with a cheaper fan thats about it.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The EVGA SuperNova G2 is a Super Flower Leadex without the LED lights and with a cheaper fan thats about it.


And a louder programmed fan profile, if I remember correctly.


----------



## ADSL

Well, i already buyed the Super Flower Leadex, since i have a Tempest EVO case (a bit old already) i'll have to think in a future to change it too... Because if i want to use a H110 i'll need another case, but well, that wont happen until Skylake arrives, i hope it's worth the change from i5 [email protected] to a new Skylake

And again, thanks to everyone ñ__ñ


----------



## JackCY

RM750i
Finally a usable RM series? If steep pricing doesn't deter customers it could be a decent alternative to existing good PSUs. Hopefully CWT got their manufacturing and QC on a better level as well.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> RM750i
> Finally a usable RM series? If steep pricing doesn't deter customers it could be a decent alternative to existing good PSUs. Hopefully CWT got their manufacturing and QC on a better level as well.


The RMi is actually an upgraded HXi but has downgraded efficiency so it does not compete with the HXi series itself, i would say the RMi is the better series out of the two desite the lower efficiency.
But it still cant compete with the EVGA SuperNova G2 which just as good (if not better) and is slightly cheaper.

But if the RMi can be found cheaper then a G2 there is no why reason not to buy one.
But the RMi has NOTHNIG to do with the old RM series.

Edit: think Tazz from Jonnyguru got a better sample then Allan from Kitguru or Crmaris from Techpowerup did as the results Tazz got are better.


----------



## Nukelear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> RM750i
> Finally a usable RM series? If steep pricing doesn't deter customers it could be a decent alternative to existing good PSUs. Hopefully CWT got their manufacturing and QC on a better level as well.


This is what should be the original RM was.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The RMi is actually an upgraded HXi but has downgraded efficiency so it does not compete with the HXi series itself, i would say the RMi is the better series out of the two desite the lower efficiency.
> 
> But the RMi has NOTHNIG to do with the old RM series.
> 
> Edit: think Tazz from Jonnyguru got a better sample then Allan from Kitguru or Crmaris from Techpowerup did as the results Tazz got are better.


Yes.
Will check the other reviews.
Indeed it can be confusing for those who don't know. Thinking I don't need Corsair link and RM is enough, when in fact it's a completely different PSU and falling into a trap







RMi should be an updated HXi.

Hmm, on KitGuru it didn't do as awesome on ripple. Otherwise it seems decent if the samples are any representative of what will be in shops and they aren't hand picked review samples.
Seems it does catch up to Seasonic, SF, CM made units in the very good tier.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Yes.
> Will check the other reviews.
> Indeed it can be confusing for those who don't know. Thinking I don't need Corsair link and RM is enough, when in fact it's a completely different PSU and falling into a trap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RMi should be an updated HXi.
> 
> Hmm, on KitGuru it didn't do as awesome on ripple. Otherwise it seems decent if the samples are any representative of what will be in shops and they aren't hand picked review samples.
> Seems it does catch up to Seasonic, SF, CM made units in the very good tier.


Just average the two results out, that whats i do when the results dont match up.
It still costs too much compared to what EVGA and Cooler Master and many others offers, why is it so hard for Corsair to price match?

I dont know about others but i refuse to pay more money for something just as good or worse.


----------



## JackCY

Me too. Prices I have only seen newegg which isn't exactly representative since they have special prices and rebates and whatnot. Have to wait until Corsair RMi and new EVGA G2s/P2s make their way to EU market.
Corsair lists prices on their page but as I've said before they are high.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Just average the two results out, that whats i do when the results dont match up.
> It still costs too much compared to what EVGA and Cooler Master and many others offers, why is it so hard for Corsair to price match?
> 
> I dont know about others but i refuse to pay more money for something just as good or worse.


LOL because Corsair doesn't care!! They know what the vast majority of people think when it comes to PSUs! "Corsair is the best. Avoid all others! Corsair's PSUs are priced higher because they're the best!". They also know that there are still tons and tons and tons of Wanna-be experts out there who recommend nothing but Corsair first, and SeaSonic second. So, they jack up their prices and they laugh all the way to the bank.

Plus, look at what you see when you go to Newegg's Power Supplies page: http://www.newegg.com/Power-Supplies/Category/ID-32 Tell me what you see. LOL

Now, scroll down to "Shop Power Supply by Popular Brands". Who's first? Corsair!

Scroll down underneath that, and what's sitting there? A sneaky advertisement for Corsair's RMi PSUs. Speaking of Ads, I have all advertisements blocked, so I can only imagine what Corsair PSU ads are plastered all over the internet. Sigh.

So, you have to be very very very patient with people who fall prey to all of this crap. You have to be sensitive and understanding, etc. Y'know? It's not their fault if they don't know any better because the only things they are really exposed to are things that lead them to believe that Corsair's PSUs are the best and the rest should be avoided.


----------



## Mark Huntsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> LOL because Corsair doesn't care!! They know what the vast majority of people think when it comes to PSUs! "Corsair is the best. Avoid all others! Corsair's PSUs are priced higher because they're the best!". They also know that there are still tons and tons and tons of Wanna-be experts out there who recommend nothing but Corsair first, and SeaSonic second. So, they jack up their prices and they laugh all the way to the bank.
> 
> Plus, look at what you see when you go to Newegg's Power Supplies page: http://www.newegg.com/Power-Supplies/Category/ID-32 Tell me what you see. LOL
> 
> Now, scroll down to "Shop Power Supply by Popular Brands". Who's first? Corsair!
> 
> Scroll down underneath that, and what's sitting there? A sneaky advertisement for Corsair's RMi PSUs. Speaking of Ads, I have all advertisements blocked, so I can only imagine what Corsair PSU ads are plastered all over the internet. Sigh.
> 
> So, you have to be very very very patient with people who fall prey to all of this crap. You have to be sensitive and understanding, etc. Y'know? It's not their fault if they don't know any better because the only things they are really exposed to are things that lead them to believe that Corsair's PSUs are the best and the rest should be avoided.


Thats what was my view on PSUs was about a year ago, then Cx750M crapped out on me in december and I gladly replaced it with my current evga 750g2, in fact I don't even know it's there, since the swap no issues, no noise...
Again, thanks for your advices back then


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> It still costs too much compared to what EVGA and Cooler Master and many others offers, why is it so hard for Corsair to price match?


Some companies I could name use their PSU divisions as loss leaders. Believe it or not, the answer isn't always "because they're greedy"


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf*
> 
> Some companies I could name use their PSU divisions as loss leaders. Believe it or not, the answer isn't always "because they're greedy"


I never said they where greedy i simply was thinking loud as to why they cant price match.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mark Huntsman*
> 
> Thats what was my view on PSUs was about a year ago, then Cx750M crapped out on me in december and I gladly replaced it with my current evga 750g2, in fact I don't even know it's there, since the swap no issues, no noise...
> Again, thanks for your advices back then


You're welcome!

Not to ruin anything, but of *course* it's not making any noise. Your power consumption in this rig is extremely low. If your 2500K is still at 4.7 GHz as seen in the 1 GHz overclock club, then your power consumption while gaming is no more than about 400-450W. In other words, the 550W SuperNOVA GS Series could power your rig quietly too.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf*
> 
> Some companies I could name use their PSU divisions as loss leaders. Believe it or not, the answer isn't always "because they're greedy"


Interesting. So then those companies deserve our sincerest gratitude for the lower-than-Corsair prices?


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I never said they where greedy i simply was thinking loud as to why they cant price match.


I know. Other people seem to have no problem playing the greedy card though


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf*
> 
> I know. Other people seem to have no problem playing the greedy card though


I might have been thinking like that once but i dont anymore.
Sure they are company that wants to make money but Corsair is not EA Games.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf*
> 
> I know. Other people seem to have no problem playing the greedy card though


Hey, what the hell man... it's obvious from my last post above that I didn't know that the companies who have the lower PSU prices are using their PSU divisions as loss leaders. Did you miss that post? I am asking you a question in it too.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Hey, what the hell man... it's obvious from my last post above that I didn't know that the companies who have the lower PSU prices are using their PSU divisions as loss leaders. Did you miss that post? I am asking you a question in it too.


Your previous posts suggest an agenda against Corsair. I choose not to engage with that kind of thing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Sure they are company that wants to make money but Corsair is not EA Games.


Heh - nobody in the industry outside the gutless wonder peddlers is _that_ bad, I don't think. EA must have had to work hard to descend to that level.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf*
> 
> Your previous posts suggest an agenda against Corsair. I choose not to engage with that kind of thing.


That's just how you see it, but I don't have an agenda. It's just built up from lots and lots of observations, but unlike you, I don't have any insider information. It seems that you're forgetting that you're more on the inside than most people. So obviously, my seeming "agenda" against Corsair is simply due to a lack of knowledge. You gave me a little bit today and it's already helping. So, don't see it as "engaging". See it as doing something for others that you would want someone to do for you.

I mean, you clearly don't want me to go around telling others that Corsair is greedy, so just educate me. I'm not going to bite your head off for being corrected and educated (especially since it's coming from you and not some random guy who has no reputation as being an expert). What's bothering me right now though is the way you're handling this, the way you're talking about me, etc. It's a little bit on the rude side, if you ask me. All you had to do is patiently and calmly tell me that it's not greed but it's that most other companies are using their PSU divisions as loss leaders. I would have taken very kindly to that. The way you handled it though makes me wonder about you - just a little bit.


----------



## Smanci

I've often heard Corsair RM does *perfect* job doing what it should do. Being absolutely silent. No coil whine or any electric noises. I'd happily pay 90€ or even more for a 450W i-model rather than get a V450S for 70€.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> I've often heard Corsair RM does *perfect* job doing what it should do. Being absolutely silent. No coil whine or any electric noises. I'd happily pay 90€ or even more for a 450W i-model rather than get a V450S for 70€.


Depsite the fact that the RM is worse in every single way, so you rather pay more for something that is much worse.


----------



## Smanci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Depsite the fact that the RM is worse in every single way, so you rather pay more for something that is much worse.


It I think you misread my post. Did you notice I mentioned i-model there? RMi (also RM) series seems superior to others when we talk about noise. And the performance difference... Are you really going to notice it during five years at max. 200W load?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> It I think you misread my post. Did you notice I mentioned i-model there? RMi (also RM) series seems superior to others when we talk about noise. And the performance difference... Are you really going to notice it during five years at max. 200W load?


So then why pay more? I mean, if you can find a good quality-made PSU for less, then why not buy it?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> It I think you misread my post. Did you notice I mentioned i-model there? RMi (also RM) series seems superior to others when we talk about noise. And the performance difference... Are you really going to notice it during five years at max. 200W load?


Sory about that I missed the damm i.
THIS IS WHY YOU SHOULD NOT CALL IT RMi!

And the RMi series dont go below 650 watts as of now.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Sory about that I missed the damm i.
> THIS IS WHY YOU SHOULD NOT CALL IT RMi!
> 
> And the RMi series dont go below 650 watts as of now.


And even if it did, I wouldn't want to buy it instead of some other quality-made unit that costs less. Why pay more for a difference that I would never notice anyway? Right shilka?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> And even if it did, I wouldn't want to buy it instead of some other quality-made unit that costs less. Why pay more for a difference that I would never notice anyway? Right shilka?


I think that too many are crybabies and whine too much about noise from the PSU.


Almost everything in a system makes just as much if not more noise in your average system so the PSU is the last thing you are going to hear.

And really PC have been around for what 30 years and only in the past 2-3 years have some begun to whine about they dont like noise from the PSU.
What they doing camping and living insides their PC´s or what???

I have an EVGA SuperNova G2 and the fan in that is about the last thing i can hear, hell i cant hear it unless i lift the PC up and stick my ears under the PC right up to the filter in the bottom and who does that 24/7?

I can understand it if its a Seasonic M12II going full blast as those are actually loud, but a Cooler Master V or a Seasonic G or an EVGA SuperNova or about a dozen others no why are those loud.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> That's just how you see it, but I don't have an agenda.


I apologize if I've gotten the wrong impression. That's always possible, especially when it's eleventy kajillion degrees in here today.
Quote:


> And even if it did, I wouldn't want to buy it instead of some other quality-made unit that costs less. Why pay more for a difference that I would never notice anyway?


Now _that_ is something I can agree with.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf*
> 
> I apologize if I've gotten the wrong impression. That's always possible, especially when it's eleventy kajillion degrees in here today.


Oh. No wonder. lol Thank you for the apology and explanation, it's warmly accepted. You have my empathy because when I'm too warm.... well, it's not pretty. I envy people who can tolerate being hot and uncomfortable!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf*
> 
> Now that is something I can agree with.


Thank you.

One thing I'll never understand is why people are still willing to buy the higher-priced option even though they know full well that the lower-priced option is equal in terms of quality.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf*
> 
> I apologize if I've gotten the wrong impression. That's always possible, especially when it's eleventy kajillion degrees in here today.
> Now _that_ is something I can agree with.


kajillion is whats its like in here its past midnight and yet its 26c in here


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> One thing I'll never understand is why people are still willing to buy the higher-priced option even though they know full well that the lower-priced option is equal in terms of quality.


Sometimes people just don't want what everyone else is getting, and are tired of hearing the same names over and over. A lot of people have turned against Corsair for that very reason... somehow they're too successful, being recommended too often, and we can't have that now, can we?

Saw that happen to almost every other big name out there. Before it was Corsair, it was PC Power and Cooling and OCZ. Before them, it was Antec. Before them, it was Enermax. It'll be EVGA next... just wait. I'm already seeing signs of that starting.

Seasonic has yet to experience that. Kind of surprising, really. Then again, they take every little issue so seriously maybe I shouldn't be surprised. They went and overhauled their entire solder line after I complained about the soldering in my original M12 unit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> kajillion is whats its like in here its past midnight and yet its 26c in here


Try 30+ degrees outside load testing a 1600W monster with two SM-268s. I've got one on the shelf - probably have to put it off a few weeks yet because it's going to be over 30 every day next week. I'll kill the 268s if I try to run them that hard in this weather.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf*
> 
> Sometimes people just don't want what everyone else is getting, and are tired of hearing the same names over and over. A lot of people have turned against Corsair for that very reason... somehow they're too successful, being recommended too often, and we can't have that now, can we?
> 
> Saw that happen to almost every other big name out there. Before it was Corsair, it was PC Power and Cooling and OCZ. Before them, it was Antec. Before them, it was Enermax. It'll be EVGA next... just wait. I'm already seeing signs of that starting.
> 
> Seasonic has yet to experience that. Kind of surprising, really. Then again, they take every little issue so seriously maybe I shouldn't be surprised. They went and overhauled their entire solder line after I complained about the soldering in my original M12 unit.
> Try 30+ degrees outside load testing a 1600W monster with two SM-268s. I've got one on the shelf - probably have to put it off a few weeks yet because it's going to be over 30 every day next week. I'll kill the 268s if I try to run them that hard in this weather.


1600 watt? its not the G2/P2/T2 as you already tested those so maybe a Leadex?
Only other 1600 watt i can think of is the Rosewill Hercules.

And i do agree with you on EVGA i do have my eyes on them and if they start pushing out mediocre stuff like their old G1 out at higher prices the hammer will fall.
Every kingdom will eventually fall.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf*
> 
> Sometimes people just don't want what everyone else is getting, and are tired of hearing the same names over and over. A lot of people have turned against Corsair for that very reason... somehow they're too successful, being recommended too often, and we can't have that now, can we?


Well, I meant like how he would be willing to buy an RM450i instead of a V450 even if it's much more expensive even though the difference in quality would never be noticed.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf*
> 
> Saw that happen to almost every other big name out there. Before it was Corsair, it was PC Power and Cooling and OCZ. Before them, it was Antec. Before them, it was Enermax. It'll be EVGA next... just wait. I'm already seeing signs of that starting.


Yep!! I've been seeing that too! EVGA is doing quite well, and I'm happy that they are trying hard to produce good, quality PSUs. I kinda feel sorry for them though if their PSUs are a loss leader.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf*
> 
> Seasonic has yet to experience that. Kind of surprising, really. Then again, they take every little issue so seriously maybe I shouldn't be surprised. They went and overhauled their entire solder line after I complained about the soldering in my original M12 unit.


Yeah, I'm surprised too even though it seems like "everyone" is like, "Just get a Corsair or a SeaSonic PSU and you'll be golden".

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf*
> 
> Try 30+ degrees outside load testing a 1600W monster with two SM-268s. I've got one on the shelf - probably have to put it off a few weeks yet because it's going to be over 30 every day next week. I'll kill the 268s if I try to run them that hard in this weather.


lol II had a feeling that's what you were doing when you said that it's hot in there. There are times where I envy you for what you do, but not for times like this. I freakin' HATE being warm or hot. lol


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> 1600 watt? its not the G2/P2/T2 as you already tested those so maybe a Leadex?


It's a Titanium unit... make of that what you will








Quote:


> mediocre stuff like their old G1 out at higher prices the hammer will fall.Every kingdom will eventually fall.


Actually I rather liked my G1. FSP did ok with that unit. EVGA doesn't have any real stinkers at the moment that I've seen so far... they're doing pretty good at paying attention to the market.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I kinda feel sorry for them though if their PSUs are a loss leader.


I don't think they all are. Actually I can't say for sure any of them are because I'm not privy to that info. But those prices...
Quote:


> lol II had a feeling that's what you were doing when you said that it's hot in there.


Oh, I'm not running those screaming heat demons today. It's hot enough in here with just the mining rigs running. When I get to the 1600 I'll probably just wait until the temp drops at nightfall, crack the windows, and go to it.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf*
> 
> It's a Titanium unit... make of that what you will


Unless its something new or you are retesting the T2 i am thinking its the Leadex.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> I've often heard Corsair RM does *perfect* job doing what it should do. Being absolutely silent. No coil whine or any electric noises. I'd happily pay 90€ or even more for a 450W i-model rather than get a V450S for 70€.


Corsair PSUs suffer from coil whine, especially the lower end models and RM, AX as much as Seasonics.
RM has a fan curve long time off and then stays low rpm, that's all. Just not every PSU maker is pushing the temperatures as much as Corsair on the RMs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Almost everything in a system makes just as much if not more noise in your average system so the PSU is the last thing you are going to hear.
> 
> And really PC have been around for what 30 years and only in the past 2-3 years have some begun to whine about they dont like noise from the PSU.
> What they doing camping and living insides their PC´s or what???
> 
> I have an EVGA SuperNova G2 and the fan in that is about the last thing i can hear, hell i cant hear it unless i lift the PC up and stick my ears under the PC right up to the filter in the bottom and who does that 24/7?
> 
> I can understand it if its a Seasonic M12II going full blast as those are actually loud, but a Cooler Master V or a Seasonic G or an EVGA SuperNova or about a dozen others no why are those loud.


For a silent PC having a PSU fan blast 1000rpm is noticeable.
I don't disable ECO mode because I can hear ball bearings of the fan, a downside of all ball bearings fans which makes them louder than sleeve bearings.

If I wouldn't have closed headphones I would turn all fans to off or minimum instead of the 500rpm they run now as minimum.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> One thing I'll never understand is why people are still willing to buy the higher-priced option even though they know full well that the lower-priced option is equal in terms of quality.


Status, colors, design, don't know the difference/can't be bothered.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> kajillion is whats its like in here its past midnight and yet its 26c in here


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf*
> 
> Try 30+ degrees outside load testing a 1600W monster with two SM-268s. I've got one on the shelf - probably have to put it off a few weeks yet because it's going to be over 30 every day next week. I'll kill the 268s if I try to run them that hard in this weather.


I look up Denmark and Canada, hell how do you get those temps. there, weather forcast lies?
It's pretty reasonable now here in middle of Europe.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> I look up Denmark and Canada, hell how do you get those temps. there, weather forcast lies? It's pretty reasonable now here in middle of Europe.


It's summer. We hit 33 today... it's coming down now, thankfully.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf*
> 
> It's summer. We hit 33 today... it's coming down now, thankfully.


Damn. How do you guys keep your igloos frozen in that kind of heat?


----------



## shilka

Only reason why it gets so damm hot where i am is because i live right under the rooftop and the building is super well insulated, so i gets 26c in here even if its only like 5c outside.
When its like 25c outside its more like 40c in here.

Only good part is i get a huge refund on heat as the rent is fixed and they cant change that, pretty stupid that you have to pay for stuff you dont use and then get it back instead of just not paying for it.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Only reason why it gets so damm hot where i am is because i live right under the rooftop and the building is super well insulated, so i gets 26c in here even if its only like 5c outside.
> When its like 25c outside its more like 40c in here.
> 
> Only good part is i get a huge refund on heat as the rent is fixed and they cant change that, pretty stupid that you have to pay for stuff you dont use and then get it back instead of just not paying for it.


HOLY CRAP. I'd be naked 24/7 in a place like that.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> HOLY CRAP. I'd be naked 24/7 in a place like that.


I have 3 fans with 1 always on.
i am too lazy to move 1 around so i got 3, one in the bedroom at night (i dont hear it anymore as i am used to it) one next to the PC and and next to the couch.

Got another one that work sometimes when it feels like it and its friday the 13th and all the planets in the solar system line up, or in other words never.

You cant really open up any windows in this apartment because if you do all the cats in the area is going to jump in, happen last night dont know was more surprised the damm cat or me as it landed right next to me.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I have 3 fans with one always on.
> i am too lazy to move 1 around so i got 3, one in the bedroom at night (i dont hear it anymore as i am used to it) one next to the PC and and next to the couch.
> 
> Got another one that work sometimes when it feels like it and its friday the 13th and all the planets in the solar system line up, or in other words never.
> 
> You cant really open up any windows because if you do all the cats in the area is going to jump in, happen last night dont know got was more surprised the damm cat or me as it landed right next to me.


Holy hell...


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Holy hell...


Imagine you are sitting there looking at the your monitor late at night and your typing and all of a suden BAM a cat lands right next to you.
Had all the lights turned off to keep the bugs out and the cat was dark so i could hear it land but could not see a damm thing.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Imagine you are sitting there looking at the your monitor late at night and your typing and all of a suden BAM a cat lands right next to you.
> Had all the lights turned off to keep the bugs out and the cat was dark so i could hear it land but could not see a damm thing.


Wow man. I know how this will sound, but you're actually making me glad that I'm me. I would be absolutely miserable if I had to be you. :/


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Wow man. I know how this will sound, but you're actually making me glad that I'm me. I would be absolutely miserable if I had to be you. :/


I like cats i am not a dog person so i dont mind the cats coming in, just as long as they dont do it at night when its dark, and no i dont give them food or anything.
I had a cat that i had to give up when i moved from home as cats where not allowed, my aunt and uncle took him in and he turned 18 not that long ago (not bad for a cat)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







But i still dont like the damm heat and i really wish we could get summer over with as i hate heat.
I am like a PC the hotter it gets the slower i work.


----------



## TwoCables

Oh, that cat looks like he/she was a good buddy.

I'm allergic to cats, but I freakin' love them. If I weren't allergic to cats (and if I weren't anal about dust and whatnot), then I'd probably enjoy having random strange cats come visit me. I'd be like, "aawwwwww... come here". I love animals.

I hate heat too. Like, a lot. I get really pissed off and I become extremely difficult to deal with when it's too warm (and I move very slowly too lol).


----------



## TechCrazy

Which would you recommend more a corsair CX or EVGA GS? And does 80+ gold really matter? The PSUs I have had in the past have always been gold so if I go bronze I dont want any issues.

Building a i5 3570 computer for a coworker and want something sturdy. If I go bronze I can put the extra money on the gpu but if I go gold Ill have to take from the gpu.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> Which would you recommend more a corsair CX or EVGA GS? And does 80+ gold really matter? The PSUs I have had in the past have always been gold so if I go bronze I dont want any issues.
> 
> Building a i5 3570 computer for a coworker and want something sturdy. If I go bronze I can put the extra money on the gpu but if I go gold Ill have to take from the gpu.


I'm probably being biased since, well, I own one, but the EVGA GS is a very nice PSU for what I paid for it. I would recommend getting a G2 over it though as its a better unit on paper for near the same price.

Also, If I could go back 5 years in time, I would have never went with more GPU over a quality PSU for my build.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> Which would you recommend more a corsair CX or EVGA GS? And does 80+ gold really matter? The PSUs I have had in the past have always been gold so if I go bronze I dont want any issues.
> 
> Building a i5 3570 computer for a coworker and want something sturdy. If I go bronze I can put the extra money on the gpu but if I go gold Ill have to take from the gpu.


Why you should not buy a Corsair CX
Why you should not buy a Corsair CX750

The Corsair CX is way overpriced and is medicore and the EVGA SuperNova GS is average but at least not overpriced.
But you are not going to need 750 watts its way overkill.

As for 80 plus
Why 80 PLUS® is Irrelevant to You When Buying a PSU


----------



## JackCY

Leadex 550 Gold/Plat, CM V550, ...

Unfortunately the OP could use a major update.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Leadex 550 Gold/Plat, CM V550, ...
> 
> Unfortunately the OP could use a major update.


Twerk does have time to keep it updated anymore which means yet again the OP is without an editor.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> Which would you recommend more a corsair CX or EVGA GS? And does 80+ gold really matter? The PSUs I have had in the past have always been gold so if I go bronze I dont want any issues.
> 
> Building a i5 3570 computer for a coworker and want something sturdy. If I go bronze I can put the extra money on the gpu but if I go gold Ill have to take from the gpu.


The EVGA SuperNOVA GS Series is much better than the entire CX Series. These are two very different kinds of PSUs.

The 80+ Certification is mostly just marketing hype. The only good thing about the 80+ Certification is, if you are trying to do everything that you can to reduce your electricity bill, then you want the most efficient PSU possible. Even then though, you're only talking about a few dollars. lol This 80+ Certification marketing hype is just a bunch of crap just to increase PSU sales. It's bait. Just because a PSU is 80+ Gold Certified, it doesn't guarantee that it's better than all 80+ Bronze PSUs. It just means it's a little more efficient. In reality, it's not a big deal at all, and it's most certainly not worth basing a purchasing decision on it - unless, again, you're desperate to reduce your electricity bill in every single tiny way that you can.

So, what do you think of the 80+ Certification marketing now?  It's all pretty silly, isn't it? It's a waste of the consumer's time and it's misleading. In the world of PSUs, we have to be concerned with build quality (the quality of all the little parts inside), voltage regulation and ripple. I don't care about a PSU's outer appearance, its name, or it's pointless 80+ Certification. That's just fluff, but everyone buys into it due to how cleverly advertised it is. For example, click here: http://www.newegg.com/Power-Supplies/Category/ID-32 What's the first thing that your eyes landed on? Or, what's the second thing that they landed on? If they designed their page well enough, then the first or second thing your eyes land on are the 80+ Certification badges. Right away, most consumers are "taught" that the 80+ Certification is extremely important when shopping for PSUs, even though it's about as important as the color of the paint. Sigh. It just pisses me the hell off because it makes my life on OCN much harder because I have to fight against this brainwashing every single freakin' day. I wish I could use a stronger word than "freakin". heh.

Now, I see that you posted this: http://www.overclock.net/t/1565156/buy-what-is-needed-or-look-at-higher-wattage-for-future/

Shilka just pointed out in that thread that you purchased an RM Series PSU. Which one did you buy and how much did you pay for it after shipping and/or tax?


----------



## JackCY

There aren't that many excellent silver, bronze or worse units though. And most Gold, Plat., Titanium units are newer models with better parts and reworked designs. In a way it helps but for sure not always or "the only measure you need". Of course business wise it's for one entity to collect money from manufacturers for giving them something for their marketing department to print.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> There aren't that many excellent silver, bronze or worse units though. And most Gold, Plat., Titanium units are newer models with better parts and reworked designs. In a way it helps but for sure not always or "the only measure you need". Of course business wise it's for one entity to collect money from manufacturers for giving them something for their marketing department to print.


There are lots of Bronze-rated PSUs that are very solid.

My whole point though is that, PSU's should never be recommended using blanket things like the 80+ Certification, and I would never recommend that someone go shop for PSUs or go judge the quality of PSUs using the 80+ Certification because that creates the possibility of a very low-quality PSU being purchased. Like, the kind that should be avoided at all costs.


----------



## shilka

And then you can add stuff like the Raidmax AE in while is sold under a fake 80 plus rating it says gold on it but it can barely do bronze.
Or worse there are brands Tacens which is outright cheat and fake everything by sending in an FSP made unit to the 80 plus board but the units sold in stores are actually Andyson made units.

Avoid the brand Tacens like the bubonic plague if you are from Portugal.


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> Which would you recommend more a corsair CX or EVGA GS? And does 80+ gold really matter? The PSUs I have had in the past have always been gold so if I go bronze I dont want any issues.
> 
> Building a i5 3570 computer for a coworker and want something sturdy. If I go bronze I can put the extra money on the gpu but if I go gold Ill have to take from the gpu.


The people at Tom's Hardware PSU Section have moved the Corsair CX series PSU to TIER 4 status.

http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/id-1804779/power-supply-unit-tier-list.html

This means you should NOT buy a Corsair CX PSU.

In addition, if you check Newegg you will see that the Corsair CX 600 I was looking at the other day has got abt 40% 1 Egg and 2 Egg reviews with something like over 25% of all units sold being DOA.

The above is bloody incredible. I have never seen such a massive fail at Newegg before, even taking into account that some ppl who post Newegg reviews rly don't have a clue.


----------



## TwoCables

Yeah, I wish that Corsair would just quit making/selling PSUs. They should've quit back in like 2010 or 2011 at the latest. I feel that their continued existence is an absolute joke.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> The people at Tom's Hardware PSU Section have moved the Corsair CX series PSU to TIER 4 status.
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/id-1804779/power-supply-unit-tier-list.html
> 
> This means you should NOT buy a Corsair CX PSU.
> 
> In addition, if you check Newegg you will see that the Corsair CX 600 I was looking at the other day has got abt 40% 1 Egg and 2 Egg reviews with something like over 25% of all units sold being DOA.
> 
> The above is bloody incredible. I have never seen such a massive fail at Newegg before, even taking into account that some ppl who post Newegg reviews rly don't have a clue.


First off newegg reviews are useless, second almost all of the reveiws made are negative so that just mean they are double useless.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> First off newegg reviews are useless, second almost all of the reveiws made are negative so that just mean they are double useless.


Yeah, but his point is that normally, crappy PSUs can easily get nothing but 5-star reviews. There are a ton of PSUs on Newegg that are worse than the CX600 that are getting *much* better customer reviews.


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> First off newegg reviews are useless, second almost all of the reveiws made are negative so that just mean they are double useless.


That is not so.

Look here:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817256067

100% positive reviews.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> That is not so.
> 
> Look here:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817256067
> 
> 100% positive reviews.


They are useless as they are not done by professionals nor have they done any load testing.
Again they are useless as many who bought a PSU will give it 5 out of 5 stars just for turning on.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> They are useless as they are not done by professionals nor have they done any load testing.
> Again they are useless as many who bought a PSU will give it 5 out of 5 stars just for turning on.


You're not getting his point though, which I explained above.


----------



## BoredErica

No mention of the EVGA 1000w PS? I'm comparing it to the P2 from the Jonnyguru reviews. Seems like the PS has a higher efficiency and voltage regulation, while the P2 has better ripple and better transient overshooting. I don't even know what that means, lol.

I'm going to grab a 1000w PP2 to replace my Thermaltake TR2 700w. I looked around the first ten pages of JonnyGuru's reviews and these two seem to have the best measurements. I'll take a small hit in the efficiency for better slightly better measurements elsewhere.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> First off newegg reviews are useless, second almost all of the reveiws made are negative so that just mean they are double useless.


You're not making sense to me.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> You're not making sense to me.


If you got 10.000 units sold and only 100 of those are broken but every 100 of those buyers make a negative review.
Based on that everyone would assume its a bad series right? well wrong because those 100 reviews are the only ones with the other 9900 units being fine, therefore those 100 reviews tell you nothing and you dont even know about the other 9900 units or even that they are 9900 units working fine.

User reviews are USELESS! they dont tell you anything and they are not made by professionals nor have they done any load testing, they just go oh it looks nice and it turns on 5 out of 5 stars then.

As for the EVGA SuperNova PS its a Seasonic KM3 or XP3 based unit.
If you dont know what riple and the other stuff is you can read about it here
On PSU Voltages
On ripple, and its effects on overclocking
On Efficiency


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> If you got 10.000 units sold and only 100 of those are broken but every 100 of those buyers make a negative review.
> Based on that everyone would assume its a bad series right? well wrong because those 100 reviews are the only ones with the other 9900 units being fine, therefore those 100 reviews tell you nothing and you dont even know about the other 9900 units or even that they are 9900 units working fine.
> 
> User reviews are USELESS! they dont tell you anything and they are not made by professionals nor have they done any load testing, they just go oh it looks nice and it turns on 5 out of 5 stars then.
> 
> As for the EVGA SuperNova PS its a Seasonic KM3 or XP3 based unit.
> If you dont know what riple and the other stuff is you can read about it here
> On PSU Voltages
> On ripple, and its effects on overclocking
> On Efficiency


They work when we're trying to figure out how many PSUs fail as in not work. You don't need any fancy equipment to figure that out. While a 50% rating doesn't mean 50% of units are DOA, it still means a hell of a lot more than nothing.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> They work when we're trying to figure out how many PSUs fail as in not work. You don't need any fancy equipment to figure that out. While a 50% rating doesn't mean 50% of units are DOA, it still means a hell of a lot more than nothing.


You cant figure how much many units out of many units have failed if you dont know the total number of units sold.
Sure you can find some of them have failed and how they did it yes.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> You cant figure how much many units out of many units have failed if you dont know the total number of units sold.


So what? You look at the ratio of people complaining about dead PSUs to the people not complaining about dead PSUs. Total number of reviews gives a general idea of sample size.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> So what? You look at the ratio of people complaining about dead PSUs to the people not complaining about dead PSUs. Total number of reviews gives a general idea of sample size.


Again if you dont know the total amount sold those numbers give you zero ideas about the failure rate.
Unless you have a magic 8 ball or something that can tell you that those user reviews are still useless.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

If a unit fails, there is a higher chance of that person making a negative review. If a unit works, they have a smaller chance to write a good review. Then there are the people who might lose a part of a rig or the entire thing from the PSU, but since they don't know enough about computers, they write the whole thing off and won't update their review. They throw it in a dumpster and I find an 'old' gaming rig that only needed about $45 USD to be operational again.


----------



## TwoCables

Customer reviews are worthless when judging the quality and reliability of a PSU. There are tons of PSUs that we ALL know should be avoided at all costs, *yet they get 5-star reviews with no "cons" or any negativity whatsoever.* Therefore, professional reviews are the only reliable reviews when it comes to power supplies.


----------



## JackCY

Most user reviews and especially their count, for judging quality, is useless. Nuff said.

The only meter that can be useful is failure rate (%), units returned to the shop under warranty, etc. And these are hard to come by as I only know about one big shop that shows these on the product descriptions. Needless to say it's also only shown for products that have been sold in significant enough numbers, which may not be for many enthusiast PSUs and new PSUs.

1000 P2 - not enough data
1000 PS - not sold

The only thing user reviews on shops can tell you is popularity.

Only 750 and 850 G2 sold enough numbers:
750 G2 - 1.40%
850 G2 - 1.30%

Seasonics, again, not enough data, only:
G 650 SS-650RM and 550 - 2.50%

And the prices are ridiculous, a SS 550 costs almost as much as 750 G2 and SS 650 as 850 G2, "Fair pricing by Seasonic".

Don't know why you need 1000W. But there are 550-850W Platinum units.


----------



## shilka

Anyone know anything about the new Rosewill Capstone G? all i know is the OEM which is Enhance Electronics but that does not tell me anything as they have made both good and bad in the past.
I am thinking it might be based on the same platform the semi modular Cooler Master VSM series uses but i got no way to confirm that.

Anyone know anything? this the only pictures of the two i can compare

Capstone G


VSM


----------



## Liranan

Is this thread still valid?

I've found some OCZ ZT 650's for around 50 USD and I was wondering whether they're worth getting or not.


----------



## shilka

New or used?


----------



## Liranan

They claim new.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> They claim new.


I only have 3 bad things to say about it.

One packaging sucks which means absolutely no protection if they drop it if they have not already.
Second unit shut down with 43C intake temperatures, although unit is rated for 45C continuous operation.
Third voltage regulation could be better.


----------



## JackCY

"Would not touch with a broomstick."
"If it was gifted, ok, if I had to pay for it, no way."


----------



## Farmer Boe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Anyone know anything about the new Rosewill Capstone G? all i know is the OEM which is Enhance Electronics but that does not tell me anything as they have made both good and bad in the past.
> I am thinking it might be based on the same platform the semi modular Cooler Master VSM series uses but i got no way to confirm that.
> 
> Anyone know anything? this the only pictures of the two i can compare
> 
> Capstone G
> 
> 
> VSM


I would wager that is a CWT model judging by the green I see through the grill. We'll have to wait for TPU or JonnyGuru to know for sure.


----------



## Liranan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I only have 3 bad things to say about it.
> 
> One packaging sucks which means absolutely no protection if they drop it if they have not already.
> Second unit shut down with 43C intake temperatures, although unit is rated for 45C continuous operation.
> Third voltage regulation could be better.


No wonder it's cheap.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> "Would not touch with a broomstick."
> "If it was gifted, ok, if I had to pay for it, no way."


Edit: but that price









Actually I'm not worried about the packaging as they won't send it out without wrapping it themselves. You should have seen the box my H220-X came in.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farmer Boe*
> 
> I would wager that is a CWT model judging by the green I see through the grill. We'll have to wait for TPU or JonnyGuru to know for sure.


The new Capstone G is definitely Enhance. It looks almost identical to the ATX1300 platform that's seen in the Thermaltake Toughpower Grand Platinum, probably just a bit cut down and sold as a mid-range unit.

Wouldn't be surprised if this new platform actually performs better than the old Super Flower versions.

Edit: Here ya go! http://www.enhance.com.tw/new/atx1500-gold-series/


----------



## Jared2608

Hope it's ok to just randomly pop in and ask this but....What do you guys say about this unit: Super Flower SF-750F14MG Leadex 750W?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jared2608*
> 
> Hope it's ok to just randomly pop in and ask this but....What do you guys say about this unit: Super Flower SF-750F14MG Leadex 750W?


There are so many threads where all the info already is, so all you had to do was search
Super Flower Leadex information thread
Super Flower power supplies information thread
EVGA SuperNova G2/P2/T2 and Super Flower Leadex Owners Club

But do you even need 750 watts?


----------



## Jared2608

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> There are so many threads where all the info already is, so all you had to do was search
> Super Flower Leadex information thread
> Super Flower power supplies information thread
> EVGA SuperNova G2/P2/T2 and Super Flower Leadex Owners Club
> 
> But do you even need 750 watts?


Thanks, only remembered the search after asking. I don't need that much, but the price difference isn't so big right now because the unit is on sale at the moment.


----------



## shilka

If it is as cheap or close to the price of most of the good 550 watt units sure why not.


----------



## Jared2608

Thanks! And now I'll look at the 550w PSU's as well.


----------



## Liranan

I've encountered something very interesting. According to reviews the Superflower SF-550P14PE has six ports but look at this, there are only four.



Here is the link to the unit being sold:
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.37.7d2Q5p&id=45063132657&ns=1&abbucket=15#detail

The shop is reputable so it's not a fake but I assume Superflowere have changed the model since its original release four years ago.


----------



## shilka

That one has to be a China only model as i have never seen that model before.
No idea how good it is.


----------



## Liranan

And I'm not risking it.

Earlier today, when I took my PSU to be tested I also went looking for a quality PSU. The shop I usually frequent showed me their highest model PSU, it was a Huntkey. I told them I wanted something better than Huntkey and they brought another Huntkey. They then wanted to see my broken Antec and then they brought forth a modular Huntkey PSU with two 12V rails at 14A each. I ran away and decided I'm only buying online from now on.

I once made the mistake of spending 150 USD on a 500W Huntkey PSU and the thing couldn't even power my system when I bought a 6600GT. Absolutely terrible things.


----------



## shilka

Huntkey is not even the worst OEM that would be Solytech aka Deer and Golden Tiger is also far up there.
But yeah Huntkey most of them are crap with a tiny amount of good in there.


----------



## Liranan

Not heard of those manufacturers but that's probably because I refuse to touch those 10-15 USD (50-100 RMB) PSU's but some people just can't be persuaded not to risk their systems with rubbish like this sadly.

Edit: is there a difference between the V550S and the VS550 apart from the former being modular? I believe the V550S is one of the ones you recommended so just making sure.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jared2608*
> 
> Hope it's ok to just randomly pop in and ask this but....What do you guys say about this unit: Super Flower SF-750F14MG Leadex 750W?


That one gives almost every PSU expert a hard-on. hehehe It's awesome.

What will you be powering though?


----------



## Jared2608

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> That one gives almost every PSU expert a hard-on. hehehe It's awesome.
> 
> What will you be powering though?


It's going to go into either a Skylake i7 or a Haswell i7 build, depending on how Skylake looks at launch. The card will be an R9-390 PCS+. The CPU will be overclocked, not sure about the 390, they aren't such great overclockers anyway....There's probably no need for such a powerful PSU, but it's on sale now which is nice, but you can also get the Golden Green 550 for quite a bit cheaper, but the GG isn't modular. PSU's can be so confusing even if you've been building PC's for a long time!


----------



## shilka

The old Golden Green are semi modular its only the newer Golden Green HX that are not modular.


----------



## Jared2608

Yeah the one I can get is the HX model.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jared2608*
> 
> It's going to go into either a Skylake i7 or a Haswell i7 build, depending on how Skylake looks at launch. The card will be an R9-390 PCS+. The CPU will be overclocked, not sure about the 390, they aren't such great overclockers anyway....There's probably no need for such a powerful PSU, but it's on sale now which is nice, but you can also get the Golden Green 550 for quite a bit cheaper, but the GG isn't modular. PSU's can be so confusing even if you've been building PC's for a long time!


Well hey, if you can't find a good 550W PSU for a lower price, then wow.  You might have struck gold there. Besides, this would allow you to add another 390 if you could afford it later on down the road.


----------



## Jared2608

The Golden Green is about 1/3 cheaper for 550W but I do like being able to add a second card, especially since the 8GB VRAM on the 390 is sort of begging for that. The coolermaster Vanguard S -550 is the same price as the Leadex is currently selling at....


----------



## shilka

And the Leadex is much better so no point in getting the V.


----------



## TwoCables

Oh wow..... the same price? Yeah, get the 750W Leadex! That PSU is so awesome that.... wow. Your entire computer will just be singing praises to you.


----------



## Jared2608

Well thanks a lot guys, will go with that one then, this is OCN after all, no need to start buying parts that are "just enough" now


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jared2608*
> 
> Well thanks a lot guys, will go with that one then, this is OCN after all, no need to start buying parts that are "just enough" now


Unless the budget is tight.  That's why some people think we are always trying to recommend PSUs that are JUST enough. Sometimes, people need to spend as little as possible. However, those days seem to be long over with thanks to all these great sales and great prices. It seems like every week I can recommend a somewhat-overkill PSU without costing the person any more money than a PSU that's just enough power. Then they're given the peace of mind that they can overclock the hell out of the computer or add another video card, or just do whatever they want.

Efficiency isn't much of a problem anymore either. These high-end PSUs are just awesome. Listen for your computer's praise songs to you.


----------



## Jared2608

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Unless the budget is tight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why some people think we are always trying to recommend PSUs that are JUST enough. Sometimes, people need to spend as little as possible. However, those days seem to be long over with thanks to all these great sales and great prices.


Yeah I'd rather spend extra on a graphics card or CPU than a PSU, they've always seemed like grudge purchases to me. That's changing since I've been reading this thread and others like it. Seems to me now that a good PSU will probably out last the rest of my rig so if anything in a PC can be considered an investment it's probably the part I've hated spending money on lol.


----------



## TwoCables

Ooops, I ninja-edited you a few times there. lol


----------



## Jared2608

All good


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jared2608*
> 
> Yeah I'd rather spend extra on a graphics card or CPU than a PSU, they've always seemed like grudge purchases to me. That's changing since I've been reading this thread and others like it. Seems to me now that a good PSU will probably out last the rest of my rig so if anything in a PC can be considered an investment it's probably the part I've hated spending money on lol.


Well, the PSU is really an investment. It's the most important part. Sure, it doesn't provide extremely tangible benefits like a CPU or a video card, but it's the single-most important part and it's truly an investment. So, it's wise to make it a very *good* investment. Too many people are lead to believe that all PSUs are the same because there isn't any retailer or PSU manufacturer/seller that I know of who actually teaches customers just how different PSUs can be from each other and why it's so important to look at professional reviews and why it's important to only go by specific models and not brand names or fancy certifications, etc. Y'know? They only tell customers the things that will end up making a sale. They don't care about our computers; they care about taking our money, and as much of it as possible.

Getting back to tangible benefits though, a good PSU does provide tangible benefits, but most people won't really realize that it's the PSU that's providing them. Some benefits include, greater stability, the ability to lower your voltages for your overclock, easier overclocking, the ability to overclock higher than before, etc. etc. etc. When a computer is being fed extremely stable and extremely accurate power, OMG... amazing things happen. Most people who have crappy PSUs wonder why they're having nothing but problems and why they can't overclock as easily and as well as everyone else. When you tell them that it's their PSU, they always go, "But it's a Gold-rated 1000W PSU, it has enough power". Facepalm. I blame the manufacturers and retailers and the stupid PSU calculators out there.


----------



## Jared2608

Well, I'm sold lol

Thanks TwoCables and Shilka your knowledge on this subject is awesome.


----------



## TwoCables

Aw thank you. You're very welcome, Jared. It's truly a pleasure and a privilege to be able to help.


----------



## Liranan

There is also a Leadex 550W but I can't find any reviews.

http://bbs.expreview.com/thread-65956-1-1.html
http://bbs.pceva.com.cn/thread-120002-1-1.html

Chinese don't seem to understand the importance of PSU's and so don't review them.

There is also the XE GX series, which could be one the Golden series based on the wattage of the 12V rail.

Chinese sticker:


JG's review of the GK 550W:


Very annoying, a lot of Super Flower products are aimed at the Chinese market only and there are no reviews of them so I don't know whether they're reliable. I'm really annoyed.


----------



## shilka

All of the Leadex units are the same i have seen more then 25 reviews of Leadex and G2/P2/T2 based reviews and they are all the same.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> All of the Leadex units are the same i have seen more then 25 reviews of Leadex and G2/P2/T2 based reviews and they are all the same.


And none were of a China specific product?
---
Post pictures of the internals, then we could tell.
Or, write to Super Flower and ask hey?

Can't you buy one not aimed at a Chinese market?

They are probably still very similar, IF the prices are also similar. If the price is suspiciously low, then either it's a bad clone or the Chinese market aimed unit has different parts inside to make it cheaper.


----------



## Liranan

I've send SF an email asking them whether there're any photos of the internals or whether they can list the internals as I'm not in the mood to spend 7-800 RMB (120-130 USD ) only to find out it's not the right one.

Looking up reviews of the SF-550P14XE （GX） I only find Cooler Master GX PSU's. While the 14XE is a recommended model I can't find out whether the GX model is an updated one or a different model. If no information is available I'll just go with the Cooler Master V550S, which seems to be a pretty good one.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> I've send SF an email asking them whether there're any photos of the internals or whether they can list the internals as I'm not in the mood to spend 7-800 RMB (120-130 USD ) only to find out it's not the right one.
> 
> Looking up reviews of the SF-550P14XE （GX） I only find Cooler Master GX PSU's. While the 14XE is a recommended model I can't find out whether the GX model is an updated one or a different model. If no information is available I'll just go with the Cooler Master V550S, which seems to be a pretty good one.


Why you should not buy a Cooler Master GX


----------



## Liranan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Why you should not buy a Cooler Master GX


I have read the post, I'm talking about the Super Flower SF-550P14XE with a GX in brackets. A picture of the sticker is at the top of this page.

Here is a link to one including internals.
https://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.19.AZJOa8&id=18205305361&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&abbucket=6

This one, the V550S, the Seasonic M12II 520 and a few others are all the same price so it all comes down to which one is better.


----------



## JackCY

Why even look for a P14XE which is the old Golden Green? I thought you are looking for a Chinese version of Leadex, only now noticed the code is for an older series and the only unknown on is the (GX).
Simply ask SF what the difference is then between the (GX) and non (GX) GG. They won't tell you about the internals, never seen that happen but could tell you what's different on the GX. Sometimes they add things to the code just to differentiate a different AC plug.
P14PE is a Golden King, GK, platinum.

120-130USD for a GG? Get a Leadex shipped from elsewhere. Can't you buy products from HK/TW or other nearby places that have tons of electronics and distribution of it?
SF com.cn webpage seems dead to me, maybe it works from China...

---

From pictures, I would say non (GX) is non-modular, (GX) is semi-modular.

This might explain what GX stands for, but I don't read Chinese.



Looks like any other GG to me.

There is also: SF-550P14XE (HX), which has stamped grill, non-modular, that's what I can find in shops here. As long as it has SF-550P14XE in the code it should be a GG.
At the prices of Leadex based SFs in most markets, I don't think there is a reason to look and buy the older series. Just gotta look hard enough to find reasonably priced Leadex.


----------



## Liranan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Why even look for a P14XE which is the old Golden Green? I thought you are looking for a Chinese version of Leadex, only now noticed the code is for an older series and the only unknown on is the (GX).
> Simply ask SF what the difference is then between the (GX) and non (GX) GG. They won't tell you about the internals, never seen that happen but could tell you what's different on the GX. Sometimes they add things to the code just to differentiate a different AC plug.
> P14PE is a Golden King, GK, platinum.
> 
> 120-130USD for a GG? Get a Leadex shipped from elsewhere. Can't you buy products from HK/TW or other nearby places that have tons of electronics and distribution of it?
> SF com.cn webpage seems dead to me, maybe it works from China...
> 
> ---
> 
> From pictures, I would say non (GX) is non-modular, (GX) is semi-modular.
> 
> This probably might explain what GX stands for, but I don't read Chinese.


I'm not looking for a Chinese only model, I'm looking for a PSU and a lot of the Super Flower ones are Chinese models only, like the Leadex 550W. I always encounter this problem when buying computer equipment. For example the Fury X is available in China but the Fury is not, always have to wait a month for things that are produced here to become available and many things simply can't be bought.

Super Flower website is super-flower.com.tw and those things aren't made in Taiwan, they're made in China so it wouldn't be cheaper to have them shipped here and it's not the Golden Green that costs 120-130, it's the Leadex 550 that costs that much.

Golden Green SF-550P14XE (GX) costs 500 RMB, which is about 80 USD.


----------



## Liranan

So I've narrowed the choices in the 500 Watt range to:
Seasonic M12II-520W - 70 USD
Super Flower SF-550P14XE (GX) 550W - 85 USD

The differences between these two bar price seems to be that the Seasonic has a MOV chip, which the SF doesn't have.

Johnny Guru has given the Seasonic the highest score but the SF is modular, whereas the Seasonic is not. I've never been good at cable management so if those cables hinder airflow it's something to consider.

I suspect you guys will recommend the SF PSU but just in case I'll ask expert opinion anyway as both are on the list of recommended units.

An alternative to these two is the Seasonic M12II-650W at 75 USD.


----------



## shilka

The Seasonic M12II is modular its the S12II thats not, as for the M12II its very well known for being loud under higher loads.
So if you are looking for a super quiet PSU the M12II is not it.


----------



## Liranan

One last question before I buy the Super Flower SF-550P14XE. According to the PSU calculator I need a 650W PSU. My CPU when overclocked draws over 200W's alone.

Going by that I should get the Super Flower SF-650P14XE (GX) which is the same price as the 550W one.

I've read your thread on how to use the calculator and see the numbers as a guide but I still don't quite understand it.


----------



## shilka

If the 650 is the same price as the 550 it makes little sense in getting the 550


----------



## JackCY

If you like to push things or have the top tier power hungry GPU, going at least 100W above the normal user 550W is not more than enough, it's needed. 200W CPU + 400W GPU is not gonna go well on a 550W PSU. But normally that's just 100+250W. In your case the 6870 doesn't need much but the CPU is a power hog. I would get a 650W and call it a day, that's what I was buying for single GPU as well, to have power to spare.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> One last question before I buy the Super Flower SF-550P14XE. According to the PSU calculator I need a 650W PSU. My CPU when overclocked draws over 200W's alone.
> 
> Going by that I should get the Super Flower SF-650P14XE (GX) which is the same price as the 550W one.
> 
> I've read your thread on how to use the calculator and see the numbers as a guide but I still don't quite understand it.


Then I can help. Use the calculator again, but this time click its built-in Print button and post a .PNG-formatted screenshot of that printer-friendly page. I can show you why it's inaccurate.  I mean, 650W for your system? With one 6870 in it? I would say something went seriously wrong in the calculation.


----------



## Liranan

After five years this 6870 is about due for retirement. Games are still playable but don't look pretty and I can feel frame time is everything but great so it will be replaced by a 290 or 290X, which is where the high requirement comes from.


----------



## TwoCables

650W is still very inaccurate for that. So, I'd still like to see what I asked for. I will recalculate it using the Pro version which will also show us what the calculator estimates for the +12V capacity, which will be extremely revealing.


----------



## Liranan

Wasn't able to save it as a PNG file, only PDF or XPS.

Here is a PDF of the results. Do take into account that I wasn't done yet with overclocking the CPU and will overclock the GPU as well.

4 DIMM's are 2x16 and 2x2 I intend to use once I've got my new CHV.

eXtremeOuterVision-PrintResults.pdf 82k .pdf file


----------



## TwoCables

You can't take a screenshot? I mean I'll look, but still. That's odd. All you have to do is take a screenshot, paste it in Microsoft Paint, save it, and you're done. For the most part.

How did you even save it as a PDF?


----------



## Liranan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> You can't take a screenshot? I mean I'll look, but still. That's odd. All you have to do is take a screenshot, paste it in Microsoft Paint, save it, and you're done. For the most part.
> 
> How did you even save it as a PDF?


Eh... sorry, I'm daft. I saved it as PDF in Opera. I'll take a screenshot now.




Considering a BD/Vishera chip uses 180W at stock I could very well be using 250W now and I'd like to hit 4.7 just for the fun of it. A few days ago I saw a 3770K for sale for 650 RMB, which is 100 USD. My 8320 is fine but looking at power consumption I regret not getting it.


----------



## TwoCables

lol that's still not what I was asking for. Screenshot the Printer-Friendly page. Just click the calculator's Print button, take a screenshot, and then upload it.

I'm looking at PDF now though, so it doesn't matter. lol  I'm in the process of logging in to the Pro calculator now.


----------



## TwoCables

I have a question: those 2 USB devices: keyboard and mouse, or something else?


----------



## TwoCables

Here's what I got just now with the Pro calculator. Check out that +12V recommendation:










38.8A of 12V power is 465.6W. Many semi-decent 520W PSUs have a +12V capacity of 40A, or 480W. So yeah.


----------



## Liranan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> lol that's still not what I was asking for. Screenshot the Printer-Friendly page. Just click the calculator's Print button, take a screenshot, and then upload it.
> 
> I'm looking at PDF now though, so it doesn't matter. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in the process of logging in to the Pro calculator now.


Please wait, I need to go find the tallest building nearby to throw myself off.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> Please wait, I need to go find the tallest building nearby to throw myself off.


Alright cool. I'll be here when you get back. hehe


----------



## TwoCables

Anyway, so check that new PSU calculator estimation out.


----------



## Liranan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Here's what I got just now with the Pro calculator. Check out that +12V recommendation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 38.8A of 12V power is 465.6W. Many semi-decent 520W PSUs have a +12V capacity of 40A, or 480W. So yeah.


So basically even if I OC the GPU and the CPU more I still won't even hit 550W.

I was just about to buy the 650W when you showed me this.

GX550:
http://taiwan.tmall.com/item/14630498559.htm?spm=a220o.1000855.w7223119-6292325975.21.ptw3jN&id=14630498559

GX650:
http://taiwan.tmall.com/item/16804528090.htm?spm=a1z3o.7406521.101.1.NyE92P&abtest=_AB-LR492-LR501-LR517-PR492-PR501-PR517


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> Considering a BD/Vishera chip uses 180W at stock I could very well be using 250W now and I'd like to hit 4.7 just for the fun of it. A few days ago I saw a 3770K for sale for 650 RMB, which is 100 USD. My 8320 is fine but looking at power consumption I regret not getting it.


Oh, you ninja-edited me. I kept wondering when you were going to post again. lol

180W at stock? That's not possible. You must be talking about "total system power draw", which means that's what the PSU pulled from the wall outlet.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> So basically even if I OC the GPU and the CPU more I still won't even hit 550W.
> 
> I was just about to buy the 650W when you showed me this.
> 
> GX550:
> http://taiwan.tmall.com/item/14630498559.htm?spm=a220o.1000855.w7223119-6292325975.21.ptw3jN&id=14630498559
> 
> GX650:
> http://taiwan.tmall.com/item/16804528090.htm?spm=a1z3o.7406521.101.1.NyE92P&abtest=_AB-LR492-LR501-LR517-PR492-PR501-PR517


Oh, that was probably shilka who showed that PSU to you. It wasn't me, I know that. 

Anyway, the PSU calculator isn't taking into account a video card overclock. I don't know how much the power consumption would increase, and it also depends on what kind of overclocking you want to do. I would say, just get a good quality-made 650w PSU so that you can overclock the 290 all you want. The price difference should be next to nothing, practically speaking at least.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

I hate that whole "stock ~200W draw on BD". I've used a 8350. It's in my other rig that my friend is borrowing. He's got a 560Ti in there that chugs power as well, and my 850VA UPS can run both of these rigs on it with monitrs and the TV he uses plugged in. It uses a similar amount of my rig when it gets loaded. Both of us gaming with VSync off, we could hit about 750W power draw, and I would pull up to 340W from my rig. the 560Ti (depending on version) has a maximum power draw of either 170W or 210W, splitting the difference is my 680 at 195W. Basically, with both rigs on and gaming hard, we pull pretty much the same thing.

I guess that means both the 8350 and my 4690k are pulling about 500W together...









End rant


----------



## Liranan

Thanks a lot for the help everyone, I am ordering the 650W Golden Green.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Oh, that was probably shilka who showed that PSU to you. It wasn't me, I know that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, the PSU calculator isn't taking into account a video card overclock. I don't know how much the power consumption would increase, and it also depends on what kind of overclocking you want to do. I would say, just get a good quality-made 650w PSU so that you can overclock the 290 all you want. The price difference should be next to nothing, practically speaking at least.


I showed him when I saw a lot of people saying nothing but good things about Super Flower and the price being lower than comparable PSU's.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> I hate that whole "stock ~200W draw on BD". I've used a 8350. It's in my other rig that my friend is borrowing. He's got a 560Ti in there that chugs power as well, and my 850VA UPS can run both of these rigs on it with monitrs and the TV he uses plugged in. It uses a similar amount of my rig when it gets loaded. Both of us gaming with VSync off, we could hit about 750W power draw, and I would pull up to 340W from my rig. the 560Ti (depending on version) has a maximum power draw of either 170W or 210W, splitting the difference is my 680 at 195W. Basically, with both rigs on and gaming hard, we pull pretty much the same thing.
> 
> I guess that means both the 8350 and my 4690k are pulling about 500W together...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> End rant


That 680 of yours uses a lot more power than a 560Ti so you can't make a direct comparison.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> Thanks a lot for the help everyone, I am ordering the 650W Golden Green.
> I showed him when I saw a lot of people saying nothing but good things about Super Flower and the price being lower than comparable PSU's.
> That 680 of yours uses a lot more power than a 560Ti so you can't make a direct comparison.


No, the power consumption of the GTX 560 Ti is very similar to the GTX 680:

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_560_ti_review,7.html

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_680_sli_review,4.html

169W for the GTX 560 Ti, and 173W for the GTX 680. That's a difference of only 4W.

So, just because a GPU is quite superior in performance, it doesn't always mean that it consumes a lot more power. NVIDIA did an extremely good job with the efficiency of the GeForce 600 Series.


----------



## Liranan

Sorry, I thought the 4,5 and 6 series are highly inefficient and that nVidia fixed this in the 7xx series. Thanks for correcting me.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> Sorry, I thought the 4,5 and 6 series are highly inefficient and that nVidia fixed this in the 7xx series. Thanks for correcting me.


Aw you're welcome.

It can depend on the GPUs that you're comparing, but very generally, the power consumption was highest in the 400 Series, then went down with the 500 Series and then down again in the 600 Series, but then went back up a little in the 700 Series - but it was also lower for some of the GPUs in the 700 Series. Like, the GTX 780 pulls more power than the GTX 680, but the GTX 680 pulls *less* than the GTX 580, and the 580 pulls less than the 480. The same is true with the 770, 670, 570, and 470, I think.


----------



## Liranan

Soon I'll break the rep button with all the reps I've handed out but learned a lot, thanks everyone.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> Soon I'll break the rep button with all the reps I've handed out but learned a lot, thanks everyone.


OCN is awesome like that. I started out on OCN always asking questions and never answering any. Now, all I do is answer questions. lol So again, OCN is awesome like that.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Yea, apprently the 560Ti were something like the 580 chips that didn't even make it as 570 chips, but with a little extra power delivery were more capable than 560's. So, they increase the power for 560 to make the 560Ti... I think. Some one explained this a while ago.

Also, I checked the NVidia site for their designed maximum power draw. I've got the 680FTW 4GB version, sometimes my GPU can hit ~110% power draw, which would be about 205W.


----------



## Liranan

Now I just need a new SSD and video card and I'll practically have a new system as in the past months I'll have changed CPU, motherboard and PSU.

My laptop is decent but I like to have 30 tabs open in FF and Opera and the laptop just can't handle that as well as not being able to handle games very well. The M230 has 320 shaders and is mediocre by mediocre standards but it only runs at 50% in GTA V thanks to the low power of the A8-6410.

As you can tell I'm excited and I've even checked Anand and their only problem seems to be the lack of a MOV so I hope this thing lasts me another five years.


----------



## JackCY

Get a 650W, especially if the price is similar, you have high draw CPU, GPU and WC.

Nvidia 770 is a rebranded 680.
Yes you would have been better off with an Intel i5/7 CPU even if it's Ivy Bridge. Even Sandy I think. AMD has parallel power but single core is subpar, which is what matters in games, to be able to feed the GPU. It might improve a little with DX12 but that is only if it's going to be used with the same settings, otherwise I bet they will just feed the GPU even more to get better visuals so the "removed bottleneck" will only get pushed, not removed. Some games are purely badly optimized and no matter the GPU, CPU, RAM, SSD, they run slower than they should.


----------



## Liranan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Get a 650W, especially if the price is similar, you have high draw CPU, GPU and WC.
> 
> Nvidia 770 is a rebranded 680.
> Yes you would have been better off with an Intel i5/7 CPU even if it's Ivy Bridge. Even Sandy I think. AMD has parallel power but single core is subpar, which is what matters in games, to be able to feed the GPU. It might improve a little with DX12 but that is only if it's going to be used with the same settings, otherwise I bet they will just feed the GPU even more to get better visuals so the "removed bottleneck" will only get pushed, not removed. Some games are purely badly optimized and no matter the GPU, CPU, RAM, SSD, they run slower than they should.


There is a reason why I buy AMD and not Intel but if I do see another 3770K for that price I'm taking it as a 2600K is still around 1300 RMB or over 200 USD.

Edit: while draw calls are still made by a single thread GTA V and Witcher 3 show that multiple cores weaker cores are far better than few powerful ones, which is why Pentiums are pretty awful now. i3's However are finally viable CPU's but they're more expensive than AMD's offerings and not as much fun as they can't be OC'd.


----------



## Geran

What SFX/SFX-L PSU would I need to power the following system? (SFX is required since it is a tiny case)

*Processor*: Core i5-4670K (overclocked to 4.3GHz/1.2V)
*Motherboard*: ASUS MAXIMUS VII IMPACT
*RAM*: G.SKILL F3-2400C10D-16GTX
*Video Card*: EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti K|NGP|N
*OS/App HDD*: Samsung MZHPV256HDGL
*Gaming HDD*: Crucial CT512MX100SSD1
*CPU Cooler*: Custom Water Cooling (Swiftech Apogee Drive II with Pump)

The CPU and GPU will both be watercooled by a custom water cooling loop


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geran*
> 
> What SFX/SFX-L PSU would I need to power the following system? (SFX is required since it is a tiny case)
> 
> *Processor*: Core i5-4670K (overclocked to 4.3GHz/1.2V)
> *Motherboard*: ASUS MAXIMUS VII IMPACT
> *RAM*: G.SKILL F3-2400C10D-16GTX
> *Video Card*: EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti K|NGP|N
> *OS/App HDD*: Samsung MZHPV256HDGL
> *Gaming HDD*: Crucial CT512MX100SSD1
> *CPU Cooler*: Custom Water Cooling (Swiftech Apogee Drive II with Pump)
> 
> The CPU and GPU will both be watercooled by a custom water cooling loop


There does not exist a SFX-L PSU big enough for a Kingpin card if you are going to overclock it.
Either replace the Kingpin or you need an ATX PSU.

And why do you have 2400 MHz RAM? its not going to be much faster then 1600/1866 MHz so unless they are on sale dont bother.


----------



## Geran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> There does not exist a SFX-L PSU big enough for a Kingpin card if you are going to overclock it.
> Either replace the Kingpin or you need an ATX PSU.
> 
> And why do you have 2400 MHz RAM? its not going to be much faster then 1600/1866 MHz so unless they are on sale dont bother.


I don't mind replacing the Kingpin card with another 980Ti such as the MSI gaming one or any other EVGA card.

Yes the memory was on sell when I got it, that's the only reason I strayed away from 1600/1866.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geran*
> 
> I don't mind replacing the Kingpin card with another 980Ti such as the MSI gaming one or any other EVGA card.
> 
> Yes the memory was on sell when I got it, that's the only reason I strayed away from 1600/1866.


Take a look at this thread it might help you
Nvidia GTX 980 Ti comparison thread


----------



## twerk

Sup guys. Got bored yesterday and decided to actually make the power consumption calculator that I told some of you I would make a long time ago.

It's used for calculating the power consumption when increasing the frequency and/or voltage of GPUs and CPUs. I'm hoping it's a very useful tool for the community as you can finally give accurate answers when recommending power supplies for overclocked systems.

OCNPowerConsumptionCalculatorv0.9.1.zip 191k .zip file


This is not a 100% accurate tool and never can be due to the amount of variables associated with something like this but it's within a fairly tight margin of error.

Like I said I knocked this together yesterday pretty quickly so please do post any bugs or improvements you think should be made! Once I'm happy with the state of the program I'll give it it's own dedicated thread.

Thanks









P.S. You need Java 8 to run it!


----------



## AcEsSalvation

I'll do it! I know how much my system pulls at a maximum gaming load (both CPU and GPU nearly maxed out above 95%).

EDIT: It's different than I thought it would be lol. I didn't have my UPS when I was still at stock, so no idea how much I was pulling then.


----------



## JackCY

Download, java, no thanks but thanks for the work









A simple calc.exe is enough if someone can't add up the numbers in head.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Download, java, no thanks but thanks for the work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A simple calc.exe is enough if someone can't add up the numbers in head.


It's not a simple calculation when you're talking about overclocking, and that's what this calculator program is for.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Download, java, no thanks but thanks for the work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A simple calc.exe is enough if someone can't add up the numbers in head.


I know, sorry! I don't know any C languages. I could probably learn C++ pretty quickly but it's not worth the time commitment just for the app.

And there's no adding involved


----------



## JackCY

Ok, trying it since I don't need to install Java for it.

Drop downs with predefined most used CPUs/values would be nice.
It only calculates consumption for a CPU OC, nothing else, no GPUs, no drives, nothing more, I thought it's for a whole system.
It does the same thing I do in calc or rather I don't bother with calc anymore since this is guessable or known how much CPU OC adds to consumption.

And yes it uses simple operations add, multiply, nothing fancy.

Guess I hoped it would be a less user confusing than the online power consumption calculator that most people people mess up entering data into and then get nonsense out of it.

Maybe "CPU OC power consumption calculator" would be more fitting.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Ok, trying it since I don't need to install Java for it.
> 
> Drop downs with predefined most used CPUs/values would be nice.
> It only calculates consumption for a CPU OC, nothing else, no GPUs, no drives, nothing more, I thought it's for a whole system.
> It does the same thing I do in calc or rather I don't bother with calc anymore since this is guessable or known how much CPU OC adds to consumption.
> 
> And yes it uses simple operations add, multiply, nothing fancy.
> 
> Guess I hoped it would be a less user confusing than the online power consumption calculator that most people people mess up entering data into and then get nonsense out of it.
> 
> Maybe "CPU OC power consumption calculator" would be more fitting.


Thanks for the suggestions. It works for GPU's too. The calculation doesn't change 

I could create a complete package where it can work out your total system consumption inc. hard drives, fans etc but I don't see the point. There is one that already exists that does the job pretty well plus it would be a enormous amount of work.

This program just fills a niche that nothing else seems to do, which is give a fairly accurate power consumption of an overclocked part.

I do like the idea of having a drop down with predefined CPUs/GPUs however finding the default voltage for them would not be easy as there is no database with that information online. Power consumption and clock speed would be easy though.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Add ~8W for HDD and ~4W for SSD. Add in a field to enter amount of of drives. Before anyone asks, a lot of fans are .125A 12V, so that means ~1W most of the time.

I am curious about how much power a pump takes. I think a D5 is pretty popular. Anyone know about that (unrelated)? Also wonder how much my H100 uses.

EDIT: You ninja'd me. Ignore my suggestion for entrance of fields for HDD/SSD


----------



## TwoCables

The whole point of this calculator is to make it easier to estimate power consumption for when the CPU and video card are overclocked (either one or both). So what you do is, you choose in your mind what you will be calculating for.

Let's say it's a video card. So, you go find out what the stock power consumption usually is and you put it in. For my GTX 780, I usually see about 280W. So, I entered 280W. For the stock voltage, that's a little trickier, but I was able to find that using Afterburner. It ended up being 1162mV, so I put that in. My stock frequency is 993 MHz, so I put that in. Overclocked, my voltage is 1187mV and my clock is 1228 MHz. When I click calculate, I get 361W. That sounds reasonably accurate.

For my CPU, I would do the same thing, for the most part. Only, I don't know what my stock voltage is or if there *is* a stock voltage. However, it would work in exactly the same way.

So, that's the whole point of this calculator. You take these new power consumption values and you just find the difference and add it. So, let's say that I'm only overclocking my video card but I'm leaving my CPU at stock. So, all I really need to do is add about 81W to a stock power consumption calculation which I could discover using professional reviews. If I want to factor in the power consumption of the CPU overclock as well, then I just find out what it might be and add that difference.

*Edit:* Oh my god. Check this out: http://outervision.com/power-supply-calculator


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> For my CPU, I would do the same thing, for the most part. Only, I don't know what my stock voltage is or if there *is* a stock voltage. However, it would work in exactly the same way.


Reset to stock settings, turn off turbo, turn off all power saving stuff, reboot and go into BIOS. The # listed there is your stock volt.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Reset to stock settings, turn off turbo, turn off all power saving stuff, reboot and go into BIOS. The # listed there is your stock volt.


I think that, for the community, I'll have to stick to what eXtreme Outer Vision says it would be. For the 2500K, they show 1.3V. Using that, and using the 95W TDP for the 2500K and using my overclock of 1400mV and 4500 MHz, the calculator shows 150W. That sounds reasonably accurate to me too.


----------



## TwoCables

Well, I think eXtreme Outer Vision has ruined their calculator. It is giving me a recommended PSU wattage of 740 with my overclocked 2500K and GTX 780! LOL

Even at stock, it's recommending 550W. Their calculator is now officially completely useless, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Add ~8W for HDD and ~4W for SSD. Add in a field to enter amount of of drives. Before anyone asks, a lot of fans are .125A 12V, so that means ~1W most of the time.
> 
> I am curious about how much power a pump takes. I think a D5 is pretty popular. Anyone know about that (unrelated)? Also wonder how much my H100 uses.
> 
> EDIT: You ninja'd me. Ignore my suggestion for entrance of fields for HDD/SSD


D5 uses 23W peak I believe.


----------



## TwoCables

Well, no matter what I do with eXtreme Outer Vision's new calculator, *I CANNOT GET REASONABLY ACCURATE RESULTS.* Therefore, their calculator can no longer be used or trusted or recommended. I repeat, this calculator is now no better than like say Newegg's stupid calculator! AVOID, AVOID, AVOID. *I repeat! AVOID IT!*


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Well, no matter what I do with eXtreme Outer Vision's new calculator, *I CANNOT GET REASONABLY ACCURATE RESULTS.* Therefore, their calculator can no longer be used or trusted or recommended. I repeat, this calculator is now no better than like say Newegg's stupid calculator! AVOID, AVOID, AVOID. *I repeat! AVOID IT!*


It's still giving me decent results.

I'm getting 403W for a stock 3770K, 980 Ti and 2 SSDs. Which is a tad more than I would say but it's pretty close.

I'm thinking if you put in overclocks it massively over compensates. Stock seems reasonable.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> It's still giving me decent results.
> 
> I'm getting 403W for a stock 3770K, 980 Ti and 2 SSDs. Which is a tad more than I would say but it's pretty close.
> 
> I'm thinking if you put in overclocks it massively over compensates. Stock seems reasonable.


Wth...

What browser are you using?

*Edit:* and yes, it's ridiculously extremely inaccurate for the overclocking calculation. Sigh. Now we're going to have a new problem with people saying that they used this calculator, entered their overclock, and got recommended like a 1200W PSU for a mainstream CPU with a single high-end video card.


----------



## Geran

When I used the eXtreme Outer Vision's new calculator, it said I needed *2200w*







for dual 980Ti overclocked. HAHA!


----------



## TwoCables

See?! What the hell!

Man. I used to complain before about people using their old calculator. This is going to get extremely annoying.


----------



## TwoCables

Look at this B.S.!!

"*Real Power Consumption*
eXtreme Power Supply Calculator is the most accurate PC power consumption calculator available and is trusted by computer enthusiasts, PC hardware and power supply manufacturers across the Globe. Are you building a modern gaming PC, low power HTPC media server, or maybe you need to figure out power requirements for a rack in a data center? We've got you covered - eXtreme PSU Calculator will help you to select a suitable power supply unit and even Uninterruptible Power Supply (UPS) for your system."

It's *NOT* the most accurate PC power consumption calculator available! I am a computer enthusiast, and I do *NOT* trust it. At all. Period. HELL NO. They have totally ruined their calculator. At least before I could use their old calculator to show someone a reasonably accurate calculation, but not anymore!

For the first time ever, I just got a slightly more reasonably accurate calculation from Newegg's calculator than eXtreme Outer Vision's! I think that Hell has just frozen over.


----------



## shilka

I can second that the new outervision calculator is about the most useless piece of crap i have ever had to deal with.
Its total bull and its wrong and therefore *USELESS!!!* it sucks!

Avoid using it like you would the bubonic plague


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> It's still giving me decent results.
> 
> I'm getting 403W for a stock 3770K, 980 Ti and 2 SSDs. Which is a tad more than I would say but it's pretty close.
> 
> I'm thinking if you put in overclocks it massively over compensates. Stock seems reasonable.


I finally went and figured this out, and if I use professional reviews to help me arrive at a calculation, then I would say about 300-350W while gaming, and about 375W if you can manage to have the CPU at 100% load (like Prime95 load) while gaming.

With the old calculator, I could show this fairly well and easily. With the new one? LOL It's a joke.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions. It works for GPU's too. The calculation doesn't change
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could create a complete package where it can work out your total system consumption inc. hard drives, fans etc but I don't see the point. There is one that already exists that does the job pretty well plus it would be a enormous amount of work.
> 
> This program just fills a niche that nothing else seems to do, which is give a fairly accurate power consumption of an overclocked part.
> 
> I do like the idea of having a drop down with predefined CPUs/GPUs however finding the default voltage for them would not be easy as there is no database with that information online. Power consumption and clock speed would be easy though.


If it was on OCN as a webpage, I think it would be usable and we could redirect people there instead of the what follows... eXtreme power calculator, OMG please stop or I'm gonna die laughing I have not tried the updated version yet.

I find these calculations trivial the main time eater would be to setup the UI in what ever it would be made in. The rest is data input which can be collected here on OCN.
I could help build it if it's needed, but making an offline calculator is not very useful from my POV so if it would be online I could help out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I think that, for the community, I'll have to stick to what eXtreme Outer Vision says it would be. For the 2500K, they show 1.3V. Using that, and using the 95W TDP for the 2500K and using my overclock of 1400mV and 4500 MHz, the calculator shows 150W. That sounds reasonably accurate to me too.


Haswell has 88W TDP which is BS as the realistic max TDP on stock 4690K is 120W or even 140W. The 88W is a typical TDP of some office application doing what ever it does but run something serious and it goes 1.5x higher.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Well, no matter what I do with eXtreme Outer Vision's new calculator, *I CANNOT GET REASONABLY ACCURATE RESULTS.* Therefore, their calculator can no longer be used or trusted or recommended. I repeat, this calculator is now no better than like say Newegg's stupid calculator! AVOID, AVOID, AVOID. *I repeat! AVOID IT!*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geran*
> 
> When I used the eXtreme Outer Vision's new calculator, it said I needed *2200w*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for dual 980Ti overclocked. HAHA!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I can second that the new outervision calculator is about the most useless piece of crap i have ever had to deal with.
> Its total bull and its wrong and therefore *USELESS!!!* it sucks!
> 
> Avoid using it like you would the bubonic plague


LOL

---

Basic vairant, no OC:
Load Wattage: 414 W
Recommended PSU Wattage: 464 W
Seems right.

Expert variant, OC:
Load Wattage: 570 W
Recommended UPS rating: 1100 VA
Recommended PSU Wattage: 620 W

Seems high as usual.

You guys must have messed it up somehow









The older had more options I liked it better but then people were messing with those options and it gave them crazy numbers.

I can't make it give me crazy 2000W+ unless I use massive multi GPU, multi CPU and OC it all.

I see, it does give high wattage for 980Ti OC a little, but then those cards really do eat tons of juice. But really so much more than a Fury X???


----------



## TwoCables

Oh well. All good things must come to an end.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Says 585W for me. I have my GPU clock set to the FTW version max boost (1206), I'll try default version.

EDIT: 514W. Still 130W+ of what I can actually hit. I'll see if I can narrow this down somehow.
EDIT2: Changing from 24/7 to 4 hours dropped it to 493W.
EDIT3: Dropped CPU to 1.2V and 4.0GHz has only removed ~20W.

Last Edit: Adding another GPU (duplicate base 680) added about 200W. So I don't think that is much of an issue. I think there might be something wrong with the base Watt requirement in the calculation. Almost like someone set it to 2x.

I lied. Another edit... It gives my first 680 230W. CPU without OC is at 177W load, 227W suggested. It seems like they are estimating the power draw from the wall with an extra 60W-100W thrown in.
So I pull ~340W max from my UPS at load, add in an extra 80W and let's take another efficiency reading of 85%.

Well, I'm getting 483 using my calculator. Some is very wrong here.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Says 585W for me. I have my GPU clock set to the FTW version max boost (1206), I'll try default version.
> 
> EDIT: 514W. Still 130W+ of what I can actually hit. I'll see if I can narrow this down somehow.
> EDIT2: Changing from 24/7 to 4 hours dropped it to 493W.
> EDIT3: Dropped CPU to 1.2V and 4.0GHz has only removed ~20W.
> 
> Last Edit: Adding another GPU (duplicate base 680) added about 200W. So I don't think that is much of an issue. I think there might be something wrong with the base Watt requirement in the calculation. Almost like someone set it to 2x.
> 
> I lied. Another edit... It gives my first 680 230W. CPU without OC is at 177W load, 227W suggested. It seems like they are estimating the power draw from the wall with an extra 60W-100W thrown in.
> So I pull ~340W max from my UPS at load, add in an extra 80W and let's take another efficiency reading of 85%.
> 
> Well, I'm getting 483 using my calculator. Some is very wrong here.


Multiply your readings at the wall by .90 because that's the Gold efficiency.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

I know TC. But I was trying to figure out if they were trying to estimate from the wall (more Watt). Then I tried to add another layer of efficiency by adding 15% to my number (from wall twice basically). Still couldn't hit the 503W that it is telling me.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> I know TC. But I was trying to figure out if they were trying to estimate from the wall (more Watt). Then I tried to add another layer of efficiency by adding 15% to my number (from wall twice basically). Still couldn't hit the 503W that it is telling me.


Yeah, this is the worst PSU calculator I've ever seen. With all the complaining the calculator does about adblocking and the way they show random PSU model recommendations for each calculation, I would bet that this was done to help increase profits for PSU manufacturers.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Yeah, this is the worst PSU calculator I've ever seen. With all their complaining the calculator does about adblocking and the way they show random PSU model recommendations for each calculation, I would bet that this was done to help increase profits for PSU manufacturers.


I would not put this past them


----------



## JackCY

It's supposed to recommend you a safe PSU wattage, not estimate your exact power draw.
While I think some of their calculations are off it's not absolutely wrong in what it suggests if you put in the correct values.
For example the GPU frequency is very sensitive and adding your clock there will add you a lot of power. Stock it says 850MHz for my 280x and that calculation turns out fine, but the moment I move it to my real stock of 1070MHz it adds 100W. It doesn't have GPU voltages so that is probably why.

You have to know how to use it, just like before. I doubt they changed the calculations, seems the same as before to me if you don't touch the GPU OC.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> It's supposed to recommend you a safe PSU wattage, not estimate your exact power draw.
> While I think some of their calculations are off it's not absolutely wrong in what it suggests if you put in the correct values.
> For example the GPU frequency is very sensitive and adding your clock there will add you a lot of power. Stock it says 850MHz for my 280x and that calculation turns out fine, but the moment I move it to my real stock of 1070MHz it adds 100W. It doesn't have GPU voltages so that is probably why.
> 
> You have to know how to use it, just like before. I doubt they changed the calculations, seems the same as before to me if you don't touch the GPU OC.


No, it's giving a power consumption in that smaller font and it's always much higher than it really would be, and it's also giving recommendations that are higher than before. I'd give examples, but I'm tired and I don't want to argue. I'm just telling you what I've observed since I have began testing it earlier today. This new PSU calculator is different, and it's way off. It's even worse than Newegg's. It's stating power consumptions that are stupidly high, and recommending PSU capacities that just don't make any sense, like a 750W PSU for my sig rig.

As we have demonstrated, there's no way to get this thing to provide reasonably accurate calculations. If you can show us how it's done with this calculator though, then please do because we need to know.


----------



## JackCY

TwoCables: Your rig.
Stock:
Load Wattage: 487 W
Recommended UPS rating: 900 VA
Recommended PSU Wattage: 537 W

CPU OC:
Load Wattage: 538 W
Recommended UPS rating: 1000 VA
Recommended PSU Wattage: 588 W

I bet you are getting 700W+ because you've entered the GPU OC which is way overboard there since it's newly added. Which for your 42% GPU OC compared to the stock 863MHz is going to be massive. But if you use the actual stock turbo clock 1019MHz it's only 20% OC.
With that in mind it gives me:
Load Wattage: 611 W
Recommended UPS rating: 1200 VA
Recommended PSU Wattage: 661 W

So... pretty close to what you actually have a 650W PSU.

Yes if you enter blindly the 42% GPU OC and ignore that their clock is stock not the turbo but your card runs at turbo clock 1019MHz on stock and your OC is in fact only 20% then yes it will give you overestimate because it thinks you OCd your GPU 42% instead of your actual 20%.

Have to know how to use it, just like the old one








Indeed many people will fall into this GPU OC trap like you did. Newbie safe, not at all, it's gonna give overestimates for anyone entering GPU OC and not realizing the stock clocks it uses for calculation are not the same as their card.

Same for my 280x, it shows 850MHz stock clock, but mine runs 970MHz stock and 1070MHz boost. But to get a proper calculation I cannot touch the GPU clocks, have to keep them 850MHz when my card runs 1070MHz stock.
If I would enter 1070MHz there instead of their 850MHz I would in fact be entering a 26% OC which is something these cards cannot even do, maybe under LN2 or something







And it would give me wrong result due to my incorrect GPU OC input.

Hence for your 1228MHz GPU OC you should be entering 1035MHz which equals to your 20% GPU OC.


----------



## TwoCables

My Kill A Watt readings disagree, but I'm tired and we already hashed this out hours ago. Also, the old calculator never calculated/estimated that high for my rig at 100% stock. Ever. They changed something.


----------



## JackCY

Your kill-a-watt disagrees when you run Linpack and Furmark at the same time? Or otherwise load the system to max possible via intense calculations on both CPU and GPU.


----------



## TwoCables

Look, the fact will never change that their PSU calculator now results in much higher numbers than before, and none of us are liking it. I don't know why you're defending it. It's inaccurate now. Period. That's the problem at hand here. We already went over this in several posts hours ago.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Your kill-a-watt disagrees when you run Linpack and Furmark at the same time? Or otherwise load the system to max possible via intense calculations on both CPU and GPU.


Either way, my rig wouldn't pull over 500W from the wall. This calculator update broke it.
Neither would his.


----------



## incog

Looking for a PSU:
- no CapXon caps
- 450W
- good regulation
- good ripple
- under €60-€70

I can't find reviews on this units:

http://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B00O3JHESA/ref=s9_simh_gw_p147_d0_i1?pf_rd_m=A1X6FK5RDHNB96&pf_rd_s=desktop-2&pf_rd_r=0RR43E69GJVECP8FKY6Q&pf_rd_t=36701&pf_rd_p=577191447&pf_rd_i=desktop

TS is supposedly a rebranded seasonic S12G

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=426

but in JG's review the unit is gold and this one is bronze. this leads me to believe it isn't the same unit?

aren't TS good PSUs?

so hard to get good information. gotta battle through all the weird naming schemes. would be nice in the USA, where you can just get a capstone and forget about it

can't find an xfx pro or core edition either

nor can i find any reviews on superflower golden green HX

edit, didn't see this;:

*Location.*
france
amazon.fr
ldlc.com
materiel.net
*Budget!*
€50-70
*Wattage needed, if you're not sure then that's fine but make sure to give us the details to #4!*
450W
*What will you be powering? Include as much detail as possible.*
basic system with a mid range GPU.
*Modular cables? Non-modular/semi-modular/fully modular.*
no
*Number of PCIe cables needed.*
just two, in case the GPU is beefy (used 7970 for example)


----------



## shilka

The bronze rated XFX TS is Seasonic S12IIB based which means its group regulated.
The gold rated XFX TS is Seasonic S12G based

And the bronze rated XFX TS is the same PSU as the old Core Edition just with a new name and a new box.


----------



## incog

Oh, so the TS platform is based off this platform: http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story5&reid=185

Wouldn't that make it a fairly solid buy, especially at that price?


----------



## shilka

Its non modular and the voltage regulation is not the best there is as its group regulated.
Those two things are the reason why its so cheap.

If you can live with that go for it.


----------



## incog

I don't mind so much for modular cables.

Voltage regulation is indeed a little loose, but still within acceptable limits. For its price it's much better than the competition, I think i'll pull the trigger. Thanks!


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Hey guys. I have a E5-2643v3 135W TDP running at 105 BCLK, 1.1V at load, 1.15V AVX2. Also running a single GTX 780 250W TDP OC'ed to 1.2Ghz boost and undervolted to 1.15V.

I need a PSU that is 5.5 inch in length or shorter. Has to be ATX form factor.

450W would be more than enough. In Tweaktown's review they used a 4.7Ghz 3960X and the GTX 780 and only used 480W at the wall, which is 440W from PSU. My GTX 780 is OCed and undervolted so should stay around 250W. My CPU is only OCed by 5% and overvolted by 0.05V, so power consumption shouldn't be higher than 150W.

I currently have a OCZ 500W Bronze. It has dual 18A rails. Single 4 pin CPU and single 6 pin PCIe. The PSU is rated for 432W on the 12V (combined) and should be good enough for my setup.

So should I stick with my OCZ or get a proper PSU? I have these in mind.

450W Gold Thermaltake TR2 for $75 and 550W Gold Seasonic S12G for $95

Please keep in mind that I'm in Canada, and the PSU can't be longer than 5.5 inches.


----------



## TwoCables

The S12G would be a much, much, much better choice in terms of both value and quality. If you spend a few more dollars, then you could get the 550W SeaSonic G Series: http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/part/seasonic-power-supply-ssr550rm

It's modular.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> The S12G would be a much, much, much better choice in terms of both value and quality. If you spend a few more dollars, then you could get the 550W SeaSonic G Series: http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/part/seasonic-power-supply-ssr550rm
> 
> It's modular.


Damn, nice find! Directcanada has free shipping too. +reped.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

How bad is it to run a PSU with almost no airflow?

My case has no intake at the top and my PSU must face the top to fit. It has a 0.7cm gap between the top of case and PSU intake.

I only need about 400W out of a 550W Gold PSU. Is that safe enough?


----------



## shilka

It needs air so no you cant run it with little to no air flow.
You need a new case if you want to use that PSU.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

But I just bought the IBM Thinkcentre M50 specifically for my build


----------



## shilka

Its the year 2015 and you can still buy cases that have the PSU in the top?


----------



## TwoCables

What's the brand and exact model of this PSU?

What are all of the parts that make up this computer? Is anything overclocked?

Even though I want to know the answers to these questions, I could almost say that regardless of your answers, having only 0.7 cm of space above the fan is dangerous. At best, the PSU will get so hot that its capacity will go way down. At worst, the PSU could die and kill your computer.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

For parts, see my main rig.

I'm planning on using the 550W Gold Seasonic that you suggested. Have a 500W OCZ bronze installed right now.

The case is from the IBM Thinkcentre M50 which was designed in 2004 and housed the first gen Pentium 4. For some reason the PSU mounting holes are reversed so I have to make the intake face the top of the case, which is solid metal.

Would it help if I open the PSU and reverse the fan direction?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> For parts, see my main rig.
> 
> I'm planning on using the 550W Gold Seasonic that you suggested. Have a 500W OCZ bronze installed right now.
> 
> The case is from the IBM Thinkcentre M50 which was designed in 2004 and housed the first gen Pentium 4. For some reason the PSU mounting holes are reversed so I have to make the intake face the top of the case, which is solid metal.
> 
> Would it help if I open the PSU and reverse the fan direction?


No, because the heatsink needs air pushed into it in order to dissipate the heat.

Seriously, you're trying to do something that likely will not end well at all.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Alright I'll see if I can mount it the standard way only using 2 screws. Damn these old cases.


----------



## incog

Well you can always have it extract air from the case itself.. not recommended but it's better than no airflow whatsoever.

You may need to mod that case a bit, not sure how you would do that.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> But I just bought the IBM Thinkcentre M50 specifically for my build


Jeez. The intake air from the case if it doesn't have an external intake for PSU. You can always turn the PSUs around.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> But I just bought the IBM Thinkcentre M50 specifically for my build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeez. The intake air from the case if it doesn't have an external intake for PSU. You can always turn the PSUs around.
Click to expand...

But then I can only mount it with 2 screws...


----------



## JackCY

Use two, doesn't matter. Drill two more holes if it bothers you








What a weird case.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Use two, doesn't matter. Drill two more holes if it bothers you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a weird case.


It's very old and very outdated. I would assume that he bought it for its looks because damn...


----------



## JackCY

because damn that thing is ugly, reminds me of University PCs, the ugliest desktops ever made.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> because damn that thing is ugly, reminds me of University PCs, the ugliest desktops ever made.


Well, it's his computer, he can use whatever case he wants as long as he's happy with it. I personally agree with you, and I would add that I'd never want to stick a modern computer in an old case like that because it's leaning towards sticking a modern computer into a desk hole.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Am I the only one who dig the old Thinkcentre's look?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Am I the only one who dig the old Thinkcentre's look?


I doubt it, but the people involved in this conversation sure don't like it. I know I don't. I'd also rather have a modern case that's properly designed for the higher heat output of a modern computer system.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

What's a safe temp for PSUs?

I just wanna get my rig running and my 500W OCZ Bronze is running at 65C. Exhaust air is 55C. Ambient 22C.

Load is Killing Floor 2, which max out my GPU but only puts 18% load on CPU.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> What's a safe temp for PSUs?
> 
> I just wanna get my rig running and my 500W OCZ Bronze is running at 65C. Exhaust air is 55C. Ambient 22C.
> 
> Load is Killing Floor 2, which max out my GPU but only puts 18% load on CPU.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Some PSUs can only handle about 30, some 40 and some 50. Yours is probably only rated for 30 or 40. As the temperature increases beyond that, its output capacity goes down. If you go too high, then you run the risk of losing your PSU and probably your whole computer.

Right now, if your PSU is at 65, then you're basically asking for major problems.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Who's the OEM for Corsair CS650W?

Should I go for Seasonic Gold 550W (540W 12V) for $94 or Corsair Gold 650W (610W 12V) for $100?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Who's the OEM for Corsair CS650W?
> 
> Should I go for Seasonic Gold 550W (540W 12V) for $95 or Corsair Gold 650W (610W 12V) for $100?


The 80+ Certification isn't important enough to take into consideration. It's barely important enough to even be aware of it.

I'd recommend that you get the 550W SeaSonic G Series (or S12G) because we know for sure it's a good quality-made PSU. As long as you give it proper ventilation, it should last you several years.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Alright. I don't need the extra power and I was never fond of the Corsair brand namw to begin with.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Ah crap the Seasonic is 6.3 inches. I'll see if I can remove the lock on my case so I can have more room for the PSU.


----------



## JackCY

160mm PUS length is standard

My suggestion: throw out/donate that case


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Dude I just bought it.


----------



## JackCY

You seem happy with it








Parts compatibility is something to keep in mind when selecting a case and parts.

You will need some very old or small wattage PSU that complies with the old PSU size:
Quote:


> Dimensions of an ATX power supply are 150 mm width, 86 mm height, and typically 140 mm depth, although the depth can vary from brand to brand.


Most new PSUs have 160mm around the 500W and 180mm+ for higher wattage PSUs.


----------



## Someguy316

So I was recommended the EVGA SuperNova 750 G2 but was wondering if the P2 was better due to the discount and rebate; I'm assuming it is. Thanks.

750 G2

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438017&cm_re=evga_750w-_-17-438-017-_-Product

850 P2

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438056


----------



## JackCY

Does your 750Ti eat 750W?









Platinum is tiny bit more efficient. But you could easily get the 550 gold or 650 platinum or what ever are the minimums SF makes.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Someguy316*
> 
> So I was recommended the EVGA SuperNova 750 G2 but was wondering if the P2 was better due to the discount and rebate; I'm assuming it is. Thanks.
> 
> 750 G2
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438017&cm_re=evga_750w-_-17-438-017-_-Product
> 
> 850 P2
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438056


Do you have big plans to get like two GTX 980 Ti's? I mean, these PSUs are massively excessive extreme overkill for your rig as it is.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

I know RAM doesn't ever measure in to the PSU requirement, but he's even got 1.25V RAM.


----------



## TwoCables

Oh, I see where the 750W PSU recommendation came from:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1514085/official-nvidia-gtx-970-owners-club/1820#post_24296170

http://www.overclock.net/t/1514085/official-nvidia-gtx-970-owners-club/1820#post_24296982

So Someguy316, while he's right that the 750W G2 is a fantastic PSU, your rig with a single GTX 970 will never pull enough power to challenge even a 400W PSU. Realize though that, as you said, this GTX 970 was dumped on you because it's defective. So, a new PSU will not fix it. Even so, I would like to see you replace that low-quality Zalman PSU whenever you can afford it. Fortunately, you only need a good quality-made 550W at the most. I should recommend a 450W PSU for your rig, but the prices of 450W PSUs are too high.

Here's a good quality-made 550W PSU for only $60 after a mail-in rebate ($80 before the rebate):

http://pcpartpicker.com/part/evga-power-supply-220gs0550v1

It's also fully modular, so you're going to be extremely hard-pressed to beat this one.

If you don't mind spending just a little bit more, then you can get the 550W G2 for $70 after the rebate ($85 before it):

http://pcpartpicker.com/part/evga-power-supply-220g20550y1

Both of these PSUs will have all the power your rig will ever need unless you decide to get like two GTX 980s or something.


----------



## Someguy316

I have no plans for a multi card setup anytime soon but enough power for a high end card would be nice. I'll look at both of those PSUs; thanks.

Oh, by "high end" card I was thinking of also having the option to use something like an R9 Fury X or something. Guess it might be a different story once the 16nm GPUs come out.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Someguy316*
> 
> I have no plans for a multi card setup anytime soon but enough power for a high end card would be nice. I'll look at both of those PSUs; thanks.


Even with a GTX 980 Ti or an equivalent, a good quality-made 550W PSU is more than enough. So, you'd be all set.


----------



## Someguy316

That's good to know; I doubt I'll be making any bigger changes to this setup soon anyways.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Does your 750Ti eat 750W?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Platinum is tiny bit more efficient. But you could easily get the 550 gold or 650 platinum or what ever are the minimums SF makes.


Forgot to reply to the post but yeah, this was about needing to replace an old 2009 PSU for a GTX 970. Sorry about that.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Someguy316*
> 
> That's good to know; I doubt I'll be making any bigger changes to this setup soon anyways.
> Forgot to reply to the post but yeah, this was about needing to replace an old 2009 PSU for a GTX 970. Sorry about that.


Oh. The 970 would only pull up to about 70-75W more under full load.


----------



## JackCY

If you don't plan 200W+ CPU and a FuryX/980Ti on steroids then you don't need more than a 550W PSU.
Your current config would run no problem on a 450W in max stress.

Those 750G2 are nice but finally they also sell 550 and 650 versions. So no reason to go overboard.


----------



## Someguy316

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> If you don't plan 200W+ CPU and a FuryX/980Ti on steroids then you don't need more than a 550W PSU.
> Your current config would run no problem on a 450W in max stress.
> 
> Those 750G2 are nice but finally they also sell 550 and 650 versions. So no reason to go overboard.


Great to know; I ordered it today too since I'm more likely to hold onto the 970 for a while.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Someguy316*
> 
> Great to know; I ordered it today too since I'm more likely to hold onto the 970 for a while.


Nice. What did you order?


----------



## roofrider

Ok so here's the thing. I'm in India and i don't have an awful lot of options. Only certain Seasonic, Cooler Master, Corsair, and Antec PSUs are available.

It'll be powering a FX6300 (will be overclocked), a mid range GPU (along the likes of R9 270x), a big air cooler, couple of HDDs, an SSD, and a DVD drive. I have no plans of using multiple GPUs anytime soon, so I'm guessing 450W - 550W will do.

Now to the PSUs. I'm discarding Corsair RM for the time being.
Easily available here is a Seasonic bronze rated non modular 520W unit, so going by the OP I believe the model is S12II Bronze. Ideally I would prefer a modular gold rated (how much does this matter?) PSU. So if i can get my hands on a M12II/Evo (even though it's bronze and _noisy_ going by some posts) I'd get it.

I came across a Seasonic 650W (gold rated) unit though, however I'm unsure if it was the S12G or the G series (probably the former). So is shelling out for a S12G 650W (just because its gold and _maybe_ modular) over a S12II 520W worth it? I know it's good to have some headroom, but i don't want an unnecessary overkill.

That said--CMIIW--I'm of the belief that the CM 450W & 550W are better than the above mentioned Seasonics. Is that so? If it is, then CM looks like the best option unless it's too expensive.

Taking into account all these factors, should I still not give a hoot about the RM series?


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roofrider*
> 
> Ok so here's the thing. I'm in India and i don't have an awful lot of options. Only certain Seasonic, Cooler Master, Corsair, and Antec PSUs are available.


And thousands of shops outside India.
Quote:


> It'll be powering a FX6300 (will be overclocked), a mid range GPU (along the likes of R9 270x), a big air cooler, couple of HDDs, an SSD, and a DVD drive. I have no plans of using multiple GPUs anytime soon, so I'm guessing 450W - 550W will do.


That should do.
Quote:


> Now to the PSUs. I discarding Corsair RM for the time being.
> Easily available here is a Seasonic bronze rated non modular 520W unit, so going by the OP I believe the model is S12II Bronze. Ideally I would prefer a modular gold rated (how much does this matter?) PSU. So if i can get my hands on a M12II/Evo (even though it's bronze and _noisy_ going by some posts) I'd get it.
> 
> I came across a Seasonic 650W (gold rated) unit though, however I'm unsure if it was the S12G or the G series (probably the former). So is shelling out for a S12G 650W (just because its gold and _maybe_ modular) over a S12II 520W worth it? I know it's good to have some headroom, but i don't want an unnecessary overkill.
> 
> That said--CMIIW--I'm of the belief that the CM 450W & 550W are better than the above mentioned Seasonics. Is that so? If it is, them CM looks like the best option unless it's too expensive.
> 
> Taking into account all these factors, should I still not give a hoot about the RM series?


Avoid RM, get RMi.
Seasonic makes tons of PSUs beside the most popular and black looking S12, M12, G, blah blah blah
You could get one of those 450-650W generic Seasonics, gold rated, non modular. I bet they are fine but it might be hard to find a precise review on those.

CoolerMaster V series is good.


----------



## shilka

80 plus has nothing to do with quality rated output or stability
Why 80 PLUS® is Irrelevant to You When Buying a PSU


----------



## roofrider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> And thousands of shops outside India.
> That should do.
> Avoid RM, get RMi.
> Seasonic makes tons of PSUs beside the most popular and black looking S12, M12, G, blah blah blah
> You could get one of those 450-650W generic Seasonics, gold rated, non modular. I bet they are fine but it might be hard to find a precise review on those.
> 
> CoolerMaster V series is good.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> 80 plus has nothing to do with quality rated output or stability
> Why 80 PLUS® is Irrelevant to You When Buying a PSU


Thanks.
RMi starts only from 650W. I just wasn't sure about how good or bad the S12 was compared to CM and others in this tier (the small differences that might matter?)

Deciding between the RMi, CM V, and the Seasonic (520 or 650; modular or not) will eventually come down to the pricing here i guess.


----------



## shilka

The RMi is not bad but its not cheap either so the Cooler Master V gives you the best bang for buck out of the 3 options.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roofrider*
> 
> Ok so here's the thing. I'm in India and i don't have an awful lot of options. Only certain Seasonic, Cooler Master, Corsair, and Antec PSUs are available.


For SeaSonic, the good PSUs to look at would be the S12G (non-modular), G Series (modular). The 520/620W S12II and M12II units are good too, but they're older, usually overpriced for what they are, and are easily beaten by the S12G and G Series.

For Cooler Master, the Vanguard is what to get. I recommend the V550.

For Corsair, avoid them in this wattage range. Well, avoid them in general unless you like paying a premium for a brand name. heh

For Antec, the High Current Gamer and High Current Gamer M are good, and there's also the TruePower Classic and the EDGE which are much newer. I think the TruePower Classic is a SeaSonic S12G and the EDGE is a G Series. The High Current Gamer is a modified and improved S12II and the High Current Gamer M is an M12II. I think.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roofrider*
> 
> It'll be powering a FX6300 (will be overclocked), a mid range GPU (along the likes of R9 270x), a big air cooler, couple of HDDs, an SSD, and a DVD drive. I have no plans of using multiple GPUs anytime soon, so I'm guessing 450W - 550W will do.


Yep, a good quality-made 550W PSU would be quite overkill. The nice thing about overkill that was recently brought to my attention is, the PSU will dump less heat into your room! Who wants their computer to be a space heater when it's hot outside?

A good quality-made 450W PSU would be more than enough too, but the prices on 450W PSUs right now seem to be higher than they *should* be. So, avoid 450W PSUs unless you can find an extremely good deal on a good one.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roofrider*
> 
> Now to the PSUs. I'm discarding Corsair RM for the time being.


The RM Series is good, but very overpriced for what you get. So, I'd avoid them entirely unless you can grab one at a ridiculously low price.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roofrider*
> 
> Easily available here is a Seasonic bronze rated non modular 520W unit, so going by the OP I believe the model is S12II Bronze.


Yep, that's the S12II. You're right.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roofrider*
> 
> Ideally I would prefer a modular gold rated (how much does this matter?) PSU. So if i can get my hands on a M12II/Evo (even though it's bronze and noisy going by some posts) I'd get it.


With how low your power consumption will be, I strongly doubt that you'd ever hear the PSU.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roofrider*
> 
> I came across a Seasonic 650W (gold rated) unit though, however I'm unsure if it was the S12G or the G series (probably the former). So is shelling out for a S12G 650W (just because its gold and maybe modular) over a S12II 520W worth it?


Not for your computer and for what you'll be using your computer for, no. However, the S12G (non-modular) and the G Series (modular) are much newer designs. The 520W S12II (and the 620W version) has to be at least 7 years old now. The same is true for the 520W and 620W M12II.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roofrider*
> 
> That said--CMIIW--I'm of the belief that the CM 450W & 550W are better than the above mentioned Seasonics. Is that so? If it is, then CM looks like the best option unless it's too expensive.


What is "CMIIW"? The S12G and G Series are probably better than the Cooler Master V series (Vanguard), but we're splitting some very fine hairs here. It would be better to go with the lowest price.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roofrider*
> 
> Thanks.
> RMi starts only from 650W. I just wasn't sure about how good or bad the S12 was compared to CM and others in this tier (the small differences that might matter?)
> 
> Deciding between the RMi, CM V, and the Seasonic (520 or 650; modular or not) will eventually come down to the pricing here i guess.


Yeah, go with the PSU that has the lowest price. You're not really doing anything that makes the tiny differences between these PSUs matter.


----------



## Someguy316

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Nice. What did you order?


It was the EVGA 550w G2.


----------



## Rahldrac

Could anybody recommend a 1000w or more PSU that is quiet? I have an Evga 1000w G2 now. And its super noisy, especially under load! My entire system is noiseless, so it's really annoying with the amount of noise it makes.
If it's white that is a big plus!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rahldrac*
> 
> Could anybody recommend a 1000w or more PSU that is quiet? I have an Evga 1000w G2 now. And its super noisy, especially under load! My entire system is noiseless, so it's really annoying with the amount of noise it makes.
> If it's white that is a big plus!


That's strange because your power consumption while gaming is likely only ~500-525W. I mean, two GTX 970s with an overclocked 4790K? That should keep the 1000W G2 dead silent.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rahldrac*
> 
> Could anybody recommend a 1000w or more PSU that is quiet? I have an Evga 1000w G2 now. And its super noisy, especially under load! My entire system is noiseless, so it's really annoying with the amount of noise it makes.
> If it's white that is a big plus!


Unless you have a system with 3x video cards in it you dont need 1000 watts.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> That's strange because your power consumption while gaming is likely only ~500-525W. I mean, two GTX 970s with an overclocked 4790K? That should keep the 1000W G2 dead silent.


The G2 1000 watt does not have a hybrid fan mode so the fan always spins at 1000 RPM or more.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Unless you have a system with 3x video cards in it you dont need 1000 watts.
> The G2 1000 watt does not have a hybrid fan mode so the fan always spins at 1000 RPM or more.


Well then that must be one crappy fan because my cheap stock case fans on my Cooler Master 690 (the original one) are dead silent to my ears at 1200 RPM.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Well then that must be one crappy fan because my cheap stock case fans on my Cooler Master 690 (the original one) are dead silent to my ears at 1200 RPM.


You must be aware by now by how many complain about that fan.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> You must be aware by now by how many complain about that fan.


Not really, no.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Not really, no.


Its like one or two every single week that comes in either in the EVGA threads or the owners club to complain about the fan.
Had to edit all of my EVGA threads like 2 times to let everyone know of the issue with big bright colored letters.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Its like one or two every single week that comes in either in the EVGA threads or the owners club to complain about the fan.
> Had to edit all of my EVGA threads like 2 times to let everyone know of the issue with big bright colored letters.


All that update tells me is that the fan is always on. It doesn't tell me that it's loud.

Anyway, yeah, I miss a lot of posts because I only look at my Subscriptions and Unanswered Threads. So, I wasn't fully aware that this is very common.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rahldrac*
> 
> Could anybody recommend a 1000w or more PSU that is quiet? I have an Evga 1000w G2 now. And its super noisy, especially under load! My entire system is noiseless, so it's really annoying with the amount of noise it makes.
> If it's white that is a big plus!




1) do you need 1000W?
2) what is loud to you? It depends on what you personally consider loud.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Well then that must be one crappy fan because my cheap stock case fans on my Cooler Master 690 (the original one) are dead silent to my ears at 1200 RPM.


Exactly, see this one is deaf compared to me







For me a 140mm fan at 1200rpm is pretty loud. I run my fans 500rpm and I do notice them spinning up even just 600-800rpm. And I can hear the ball bearings in the PSU fan when ECO is off and the fan runs at minimum speed so the airflow noise is nearly imperceptible but the ball bearings aren't as they are always louder than a sleeve bearing.

3) do you want to mod or buy a new one?

If you really need 1000W then finding a quiet PSU is impossible unless you want a custom made or industrial/special unit. It's so much waste power that the fan is always going to be noticeable.
You will have to find a Titanium 1000W with a very noise reduction aggressive fan control.
Try Corsair RMi if the SF Leadex with ECO is too loud for you.

4) I would like to see how your 1000W system is noiseless, is it submerged in mineral oil with some state of the art massive fanless radiators for cooling?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> That's strange because your power consumption while gaming is likely only ~500-525W. I mean, two GTX 970s with an overclocked 4790K? That should keep the 1000W G2 dead silent.


^^^^^

No, he doesn't need a 1000W PSU.


----------



## Rahldrac

Why are people so concerned about what people need and what not? Not to be very negative, but what do any of you commenting know about my future plans?

The PSU is 1 year old, and at that time I did not see as many complaints, even the Johnny guru review said it was quiet.

Noise is always relative, some people have their fans on 2000 rpm and thinks it's pretty quiet. I have 4x360 rads with fans spinning on 600. And no coil whine on the GPU. 2x1tb ssd. So the only thing making noise is the psu.

I am planning to upgrade to 2x980ti and maybe a x99 processor, but thanks for judging.
And who overclocks only their cpu and mot their GPUs?

Sorry if this comes of as angry. But i did not want to start a big argument over how big a psu one needs,let each person decide for themselves. I just wanted to know which one is silent.

If it's possible to mod the evga 1000w that would be a fun project, since I will probably not bother with selling it anyway.


----------



## TwoCables

Dude..... omg.

No judgment was intended. Nothing personal was intended. Please stand down. All you had to do was say, "Yeah, but I'm going to be getting two GTX 980 Ti's in the future and upgrade to the X99 platform". You didn't have to be defensive or offended or anything because nothing like that was ever intended. We were just making statements based on your current rig. It was totally innocent and no harm or offense was intended!


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rahldrac*
> 
> Why are people so concerned about what people need and what not? Not to be very negative, but what do any of you commenting know about my future plans?
> 
> The PSU is 1 year old, and at that time I did not see as many complaints, even the Johnny guru review said it was quiet.
> 
> Noise is always relative, some people have their fans on 2000 rpm and thinks it's pretty quiet. I have 4x360 rads with fans spinning on 600. And no coil whine on the GPU. 2x1tb ssd. So the only thing making noise is the psu.
> 
> I am planning to upgrade to 2x980ti and maybe a x99 processor, but thanks for judging.
> And who overclocks only their cpu and mot their GPUs?
> 
> Sorry if this comes of as angry. But i did not want to start a big argument over how big a psu one needs,let each person decide for themselves. I just wanted to know which one is silent.
> 
> If it's possible to mod the evga 1000w that would be a fun project, since I will probably not bother with selling it anyway.


1) that's why I asked in 1)








2) jonnyguru has no idea about noise since they do not test nor measure noise and while testing the PSU the load testers need to convert all the crazy power into heat and make tons of noise, sometimes reviewers can't even tell if the fan is on or off in a hotbox depending on the design of their hotbox
3) yeah 120mm at 600rpm you really need something super quiet to match it otherwise it will stand out, a 140mm at around 500rpm to match it, which is about the idle speed on the lower < 1000W Leadex PSUs at idle with ECO off, the most quiet I know but possibly also the hottest are Corsair RMis.
4) yeah you can mod it but I'm not sure anyone tried it yet, none the less if you dig around reviews and my previous posts you will find that the fan controller should be equal to other Leadex with ECO mode and you might be able to enable the ECO mode on the fan controller or just add a switch for the ECO. As well as a simple fan swap does the job too if you don't need Hybrid mode = ECO mode. If you want to alter the fan curve then you will need to swap the fan or add a resistor to the fan so it spins slower. I have no idea if it's worth it to fiddle with the controller itself beside these simple mods but it may be possible for the more tech savvy, all the way to reprogramming the chip on it if it ain't locked.

If I didn't want to buy a new one and didn't mind loosing warranty, I would open it up and turn ON the ECO mode while adding a resistor to the existing fan. My bet is these will work. Of course you want to keep in mind that you've altered the cooling performance and not over do it so much that the PSU burns











Desolder that blob next to the fan connector or add a switch instead of it to try enabling ECO mode.

But I have not seen one complaining owner of the 1000/1300 G2 try it yet so it's not a confirmed mod. Just something I would do if I had that issue. Luckily I don't since my 850 G2 has ECO mode from the factory.


----------



## roofrider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> For SeaSonic, the good PSUs to look at would be the S12G (non-modular), G Series (modular). The 520/620W S12II and M12II units are good too, but they're older, usually overpriced for what they are, and are easily beaten by the S12G and G Series.
> 
> For Cooler Master, the Vanguard is what to get. I recommend the V550.
> 
> For Corsair, avoid them in this wattage range. Well, avoid them in general unless you like paying a premium for a brand name. heh
> 
> For Antec, the High Current Gamer and High Current Gamer M are good, and there's also the TruePower Classic and the EDGE which are much newer. I think the TruePower Classic is a SeaSonic S12G and the EDGE is a G Series. The High Current Gamer is a modified and improved S12II and the High Current Gamer M is an M12II. I think.
> 
> Yep, a good quality-made 550W PSU would be quite overkill. The nice thing about overkill that was recently brought to my attention is, the PSU will dump less heat into your room! Who wants their computer to be a space heater when it's hot outside?
> 
> A good quality-made 450W PSU would be more than enough too, but the prices on 450W PSUs right now seem to be higher than they *should* be. So, avoid 450W PSUs unless you can find an extremely good deal on a good one.
> 
> The RM Series is good, but very overpriced for what you get. So, I'd avoid them entirely unless you can grab one at a ridiculously low price.
> 
> Yep, that's the S12II. You're right.
> 
> With how low your power consumption will be, I strongly doubt that you'd ever hear the PSU.
> 
> Not for your computer and for what you'll be using your computer for, no. However, the S12G (non-modular) and the G Series (modular) are much newer designs. The 520W S12II (and the 620W version) has to be at least 7 years old now. The same is true for the 520W and 620W M12II.
> 
> What is "CMIIW"? The S12G and G Series are probably better than the Cooler Master V series (Vanguard), but we're splitting some very fine hairs here. It would be better to go with the lowest price.
> 
> Yeah, go with the PSU that has the lowest price. You're not really doing anything that makes the tiny differences between these PSUs matter.


Thanks! CMIIW is Correct Me If I'm Wrong









I'll try to get my hands on a CM V550S or a S12G 550. If not it'll be between the S12II 520 and S12G 650.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roofrider*
> 
> Thanks! CMIIW is Correct Me If I'm Wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to get my hands on a CM V550S or a S12G 550. If not it'll be between the S12II 520 and S12G 650.


Oh. That's the very first time that I've ever seen CMIIW.

Check the price of the 550W G Series too and the Antec TruePower Classic and the Antec EDGE (I think the Classic is the S12G and the EDGE is the G Series).


----------



## roofrider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Oh. That's the very first time that I've ever seen CMIIW.
> 
> Check the price of the 550W G Series too and the Antec TruePower Classic and the Antec EDGE (I think the Classic is the S12G and the EDGE is the G Series).


Oh yes, will definitely do.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

I don't know man.

I have a bunch of EVGA 1kW and 1.3kW and it's pretty quiet. I definitely can't hear it over 1200rpm fans on the CPU. Maybe because I ain't watercooling.


----------



## Nakauri

Hi,
I was redirected here from the Nvidia GPU board: http://www.overclock.net/t/1513920/official-nvidia-gtx-980-owners-club/8520#post_24309881

Essentially I just picked up a GPU under the impression that my PSU, albeit lesser quality, could handle the new card. I've been having trouble with it since plugging in though, and I'm looking for some advice from those who know a bit more than I do.
To paraphrase my post across the link above: I bought a GTX 980 Classified tonight and put it in with an i5-2500k seated in a p8p67LE powered by a cx600. The rig is a few years old. The previous card was an HD6950. When I booted up my card heated to 70 under load within a minute, which I solved with the Precision fan controller, but my graphics driver has crashed twice in the past hour. Is this something the PSU could be causing if it wasn't able to crank quite enough juice? I was originally eyeing the GTX 980 ti, but opted to go for the regular 980 on account of forgoing a PSU upgrade right away. Potentially underestimated it? (or rather, over estimated the cx600).


----------



## TwoCables

Even though the CX600 isn't really a recommended PSU, the GTX 980 just sips power at stock:

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_980_sli_review,4.html

With one GTX 980 under full load, their PSU pulled 280W from the wall. If their PSU were 90% efficient while pulling 280W from the wall, then that would mean that the computer pulled 252W from the PSU. Adding up to 95W for your CPU, and we're at 347W being pulled out of the PSU. Realistically, your gaming power consumption is lower, peaking at roughly 325W.

So I don't think it's the PSU. Do you have both PCI-E connectors plugged in on the card?


----------



## Nakauri

I do, yes. Initially I did not have them plugged in all the way since the cables brushed against my case window too tightly, but the computer obviously didn't boot in this state. Once I got the PCI-E connectors in tight it started up and recognized the card. The CX600 had two 6+2 connectors, which is what I used - so both sets of 8 plugged in.
Thanks for the information. That's what I thought too. Guess I'll keep an eye on it just in case and continue to investigate the driver crashing from a software perspective.


----------



## JackCY

You need a known stable OS and driver. Avoid Win10.
Power... when does it crash? OC or not? Does it crash on idle on stock?

Drivers are drivers, especially when the card can't handle the clocks they like to crash and reload, I wonder myself how the system does that and it doesn't go black or something


----------



## shilka

10 out of 10
http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=440


----------



## Smanci

But how's the noise?


----------



## shilka

OklahomaWolf does not say anything about that.
But the G2 series below 1000 watts have never been know for being super loud like say the Seasonic M12II or the Be Quiet Power Zone.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> But how's the noise?


How's your hearing?

It's quieter than most PSUs and has a hybrid mode. I don't know what more some people want. I guess a passive 1000W PSU.


----------



## incog

techpowerup has good reviews for noise

my leadex 750 is dead silent really, compared to my system fans (which i'm going to tune down i think)


----------



## Smanci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> How's your hearing?
> 
> It's quieter than most PSUs and has a hybrid mode. I don't know what more some people want. I guess a passive 1000W PSU.


Good enough I guess - it's just the bearing/motor noises and coil whine I'm interested in. The fan probably should spin slow enough not to cause any noticeable turbulence, even with that awful grille. Could be a good replacement for a V450S.


----------



## JackCY

Any moving part in a PC is audible to me. I don't get any coil whine from my 850 G2. I had coil whine on 2 Seasonics G 650. Most PSUs make noise when you put your ear to them but they should be dead silent from a meter+ away.

I don't know why you would replace a CM V450S. You can always mod the fan curve if it runs too cold and loud.


----------



## Smanci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Any moving part in a PC is audible to me. I don't get any coil whine from my 850 G2. I had coil whine on 2 Seasonics G 650. Most PSUs make noise when you put your ear to them but they should be dead silent from a meter+ away.
> 
> I don't know why you would replace a CM V450S. You can always mod the fan curve if it runs too cold and loud.


Ignore that constant "click". It's thanks to my phone.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> 10 out of 10
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=440


Whoa! Is this the first PSU to get all 10s?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Whoa! Is this the first PSU to get all 10s?


No one of the P2´s got 10 as well and i think the AX1500i got as well.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> No one of the P2´s got 10 as well and i think the AX1500i got as well.


Oh. At first I was like, "WHOA OMG HOLY CRAP THAT'S AWESOME". Now I'm like, "Oh, ok. It's not quite as big of a deal as I thought, but it's still pretty awesome".


----------



## shilka

What i like about the G2/P2/T2 is all of them are pretty much the same so i dont have to look up a review of the 550 watt to find out thats its pretty much the same as the older 1000 watt.
Other then the missing hybrid fan mode on the 1000/1300/1600 G2 of course.


----------



## JackCY

It got clean 10 because it didn't lose points on personal preference things. Like different CPU cable on 650 G2, or different prices in the segment, silly things. Scores aren't important it's just a summary of personal opinion of the reviewer. Better look at the data yourself and make your own evaluation.


----------



## magicase

I currently have a EVGA P2 1200w psu and I'm thinking of adding another 295x2 to my setup. The CPU runs 160w max and both 295x2 will be stock speeds. Will the PSU have issues running the extra 295x2 during gaming?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicase*
> 
> I currently have a EVGA P2 1200w psu and I'm thinking of adding another 295x2 to my setup. The CPU runs 160w max and both 295x2 will be stock speeds. Will the PSU have issues running the extra 295x2 during gaming?


No, but while gaming the PSU's heat output will be high and the fan could get up to full speed as well. My comment about the heat just refers to how comfortable you are with a mini space heater in your room.  Your power consumption while gaming will probably land right at around 1200W, which this PSU can deliver 24/7 if it's needed (it's an extremely high-end unit).


----------



## JackCY

Are you preparing for winter?
Isn't it better to avoid 4 way CF and instead get a 980Ti or two? Or Fiji if you like Fiji.
295 is old, slow per chip, power hungry to spend money on.

I would take 2way 980Ti over 4way 295 any time of the day irregardless of performance.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Are the games you are playing at 1440p really need two more GPUs?


----------



## magicase

There's a cheap brand new 295x2 on sale so I thought why not buy it for fun.


----------



## Faster_is_better

How are the Seasonic SSP-300 PSU? There are 2 version same price, SE and ST. Just going to replace a cheap OEM machine PSU that died.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> How are the Seasonic SSP-300 PSU? There are 2 version same price, SE and ST. Just going to replace a cheap OEM machine PSU that died.


Both units are based on Seasonic's S12II platform. It's old and outdated by today's standards but for a budget replacement it should be just fine. 
While those OEM versions typically don't get reviews, you can get a good idea of what the ST version is like from this review of the S12II 330w.

The ST version should be quieter than the SE but the only major difference between the two is the fan; 80mm vs 120mm. The big difference between the ST and the retail version is it should come with OST capacitors vs NCC capacitors. This shouldn't make a huge difference though, as a simple OEM machine won't stress the unit at all.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> How are the Seasonic SSP-300 PSU? There are 2 version same price, SE and ST. Just going to replace a cheap OEM machine PSU that died.
> 
> 
> 
> Both units are based on Seasonic's S12II platform. It's old and outdated by today's standards but for a budget replacement it should be just fine.
> 
> While those OEM versions typically don't get reviews, you can get a good idea of what the ST version is like from this review of the S12II 330w.
> 
> The ST version should be quieter than the SE but the only major difference between the two is the fan; 80mm vs 120mm. The big difference between the ST and the retail version is it should come with OST capacitors vs NCC capacitors. This shouldn't make a huge difference though, as a simple OEM machine won't stress the unit at all.
Click to expand...

Thanks for comments. The recommended list doesn't really reach down this far it seems, to the really cheap but still decent 300w or less units.

I'm sure it will be magnitudes better than the "250w" Bestech PSU in it, only 14A on the 12v rail lol.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Thanks for comments. The recommended list doesn't really reach down this far it seems, to the really cheap but still decent 300w or less units.
> 
> I'm sure it will be magnitudes better than the "250w" Bestech PSU in it, only 14A on the 12v rail lol.


The list has always been kept up to date with more modern designs.

There's no real point in recommending a 300w design that's 8 years old to someone when they can get a 400w 80+ Gold unit for a similar price that performs better.

It's definitely magnitudes better than a Bestech though. The Seasonic is a solid little unit, just dated in terms of it's design. The Bestech on the other hand, is glorified trash they charge money for.


----------



## NFL

I've reached the part of my build where I need to start looking at power supplies, and I am wondering if I can get some recommendations for a power supply? It doesn't need to be modular, but I do plan on doing a lot of overclocking.


----------



## TwoCables

Will you stay with just one 380?


----------



## NFL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Will you stay with just one 380?


Yes


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFL*
> 
> Yes


Oh ok cool. I forgot to ask: what did you mean by "a lot of overclocking"? Like, taking both the 4690K and the 380 to their extremes?


----------



## NFL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Oh ok cool. I forgot to ask: what did you mean by "a lot of overclocking"? Like, taking both the 4690K and the 380 to their extremes?


380: yes
4690K: Not sure. I guess it depends on how I fare in the silicon lottery


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFL*
> 
> 380: yes
> 4690K: Not sure. I guess it depends on how I fare in the silicon lottery


Hmm. Maybe one of the 650W PSUs from the list in the OP would be good.


----------



## Ghibli

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/3g630h/raidmax_will_actually_release_a_truly_high_end/


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghibli*
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/3g630h/raidmax_will_actually_release_a_truly_high_end/


Yes and pigs are green and can fly and the moon is made of cheese.
Not going to believe that untill i see it.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

That confidence from shilka...


Spoiler: It's higher than you think.


----------



## TwoCables

I won't believe it until my urine is no longer blue and my poop is no longer bright purple.


----------



## shilka

We are talking about Raidmax here the company that has single handedly almost destroyed Andyson and is one of the reasons if NOT the reason why Andyson has sunk so low.
Wish they would tell Raidmax to go to hell and find some other company they can work with that wont ask them to make crap all the time.

Hey HEC if you are not too busy making crap under your own brand Cougar cant you take over from Andyson and be the only OEM for Raidmax that would be perfect.


----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghibli*
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/3g630h/raidmax_will_actually_release_a_truly_high_end/


Just to quote the top comment:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrionFOTL*
> 
> TL;DR: It's a rebranded Andyson N700 (9.9 on Jonnyguru, TechPowerUP) that everybody was impressed with, but isn't available pretty much anywhere.
> It will bring 80+ Titanium level efficiency to people who don't need 1500W or 1600W to power their computers. And it doesn't only focus on efficiency, it keeps other performance factors tight too.
> 
> What you might not like is that it's only semi-modular and doesn't have a semi fanless mode.
> 
> The article also talks about RX-1200AZ, another high end unit that will finally become available through Raidmax.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> Just to quote the top comment:


But our concern is that RAIDMAX might find a way to ruin it. There are PSUs out there that are based on good platforms that aren't as good as the original platform.


----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> Just to quote the top comment:
> 
> 
> 
> But our concern is that RAIDMAX might find a way to ruin it. There are PSUs out there that are based on good platforms that aren't as good as the original platform.
Click to expand...

It was meant as a clarification, not a response.


----------



## shilka

Personally i would never buy anything from Raidmax no matter how good it was.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> It was meant as a clarification, not a response.


I took it as proof that Raidmax really is doing it. My thing is, I won't believe that it's any good until I see a 2 or more professional reviewers giving it pretty much the same glowing review as that Andyson unit.


----------



## TheBadBull

Oh yeah, someone with the track record of raidmax certainly has the capability of screwing it up.


----------



## TwoCables

I'm half anticipating them to kill its quality just to reduce its price.


----------



## shilka

I really wonder how they can still stay in business they have not gone under yet so where the hell are they getting money from?
Is it their cases that make them stay afloat? or are there just that many that dont know how crappy their PSU´s are and buy them?

Can anyone say ugly and/or tacky?
http://www.raidmax.com/chassis.html


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I really wonder how they can still stay in business they have not gone under yet so where the hell are they getting money from?
> Is it their cases that make them stay afloat? or are there just that many that dont know how crappy their PSU´s are and buy them?
> 
> Can anyone say ugly and tacky?
> http://www.raidmax.com/chassis.html


They make money off of the millions of people who think their stuff looks cool. I was once in that camp, but I was also barely even 20 years old yet too. Now I'm 36 years old and really, I'd be happy with plain face on my stuff, like a simple and elegant Lian Li case. Almost 15 years ago, I would have wanted something with tons of lights and very aggressive styling.

People will always exist who find their products to be badass-looking. It's the same with Apevia.


----------



## shilka

I bet there are a lot of teens that buy cases like that because of all the shiny lights.
I have no idea how their cases are as i have never owned or worked with a Raidmax case in my life, they might be really good or really bad i have no idea.

Thermaltake cases are a lot like Raidmax cases or at least they used to be before they started ripping everyone else off.


----------



## TwoCables

Like I said, they make money off of the millions of people who think their stuff looks cool. I was once in that camp, but I was also barely even 20 years old yet too. Now I'm 36 years old and really, I'd be happy with plain face on my stuff, like a simple and elegant Lian Li case. Almost 15 years ago, I would have wanted something with tons of lights and very aggressive styling. I would bet that there even some people in their 30s or 40s who think that aggressive styling like that looks awesome. To each their own.

People will always exist who find their products to be badass-looking. It's the same with Apevia.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

I kinda went







when answering these.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I kinda went
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when answering these.


Where the hell is this at...?


----------



## TwoCables

Yeah, that was out of left field.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Hi all,

Would the Silverstone SX500-LG be enough for a mini-itx system with the MSI GTX 960 gaming 2g?


----------



## TwoCables

Easily because the 960 just sips power like some extremely old lady who nurses the same cup of tea all day.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Easily because the 960 just sips power like some extremely old lady who nurses the same cup of tea all day.


Good to hear. Does it matter that the psu has slighty less Ampere on the 12V than MSI recommends (only 2A less)?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Good to hear. Does it matter that the psu has slighty less Ampere on the 12V than MSI recommends (only 2A less)?


What? The PSU has a +12V capacity of 40A. That's 480W. 42A is 504W. On MSI's product page for the GTX 960 that you linked to, the recommended PSU wattage is 400W. That's a peak-rated PSU, which would have a +12V capacity of only 24A, or 288W. Where are you seeing a recommendation for 42A?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> What? The PSU has a +12V capacity of 40A. That's 480W. 42A is 504W. On MSI's product page for the GTX 960 that you linked to, the recommended PSU wattage is 400W. That's a peak-rated PSU, which would have a +12V capacity of only 24A, or 288W. Where are you seeing a recommendation for 42A?


On the MSI box.
I guess I shouldn't worry, thx again.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> On the MSI box.
> I guess I shouldn't worry, thx again.


Wait, they seriously put 42A on the box for the GTX 960 even though the PSU wattage capacity requirement is only 400?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I kinda went
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when answering these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where the hell is this at...?
Click to expand...

This is part of my college work in blackboard (online) that I have to do.

Also, take a look at this badass looking example of a PSU thats located in the book


----------



## TwoCables

ROTFLMAO!



*Edit for an afterthought:* they are so cute.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Wait, they seriously put 42A on the box for the GTX 960 even though the PSU wattage capacity requirement is only 400?


Yep. Just for fun I'll post a pic when I get back from work.



Spoiler: box


----------



## PsYcHo29388

That 42A sounds like damage control to me.


----------



## TwoCables

ROFL! Way to go, MSI! That's some very bad math for ya!

42A of 12V power is 504W which is the same +12V capacity of some decent 550W PSUs or very low-quality peak-rated 700W PSUs. lol

Ok, I'll be nice now: I think what they did there was they just reused some minimum system requirements from another card and changed "700W" to "400W" but forgot to change "42A" to like "24A" or whatever it would be. Or wait... maybe they meant to type "24A" but it came out "42A". lol Either way, this is very amusing to me.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Ahhh, don't worry about it! Probably some lysdexic (like me) working on the design of the box. It was approved for 25,000+ units to be made then they say the error. They were going to fix it, but PSU companies said "Hey, play it safe and keep that on the box. Plus, more sales of >750w units."


----------



## uscool

im lost my current spec below, i get coil whining when start gaming, its coming from the PSU, so i bought another HXi Series HX1000i

http://www.corsair.com/en-gb/hxi-series-hx1000i-high-performance-atx-power-supply-1000-watt-80-plus-platinum-certified-psu-uk

and then this still getting coil whine, although slightly lower , i feel abit cheated, when buying so called high end stuff, shouldnt it be perfect ? never had this issue before, just annoying , it aint that bad when fans kick in when gaming, but i built a pc to be silent as possible

Intel i7 6700K / Noctua D14 / Asus MAXIMUS VIII HERO / Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB 3000Mhz DDR4 /
Gigabyte 980TI G1 Gaming / PSU CoolerMaster Silent Pro 850W / SSD Vertex 4 120GB / 2TB F3 / Fractal R4 /

Thanks


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uscool*
> 
> im lost my current spec below, i get coil whining when start gaming, its coming from the PSU, so i bought another HXi Series HX1000i
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/en-gb/hxi-series-hx1000i-high-performance-atx-power-supply-1000-watt-80-plus-platinum-certified-psu-uk
> 
> and then this still getting coil whine, although slightly lower , i feel abit cheated, when buying so called high end stuff, shouldnt it be perfect ? never had this issue before, just annoying , it aint that bad when fans kick in when gaming, but i built a pc to be silent as possible
> 
> Intel i7 6700K / Noctua D14 / Asus MAXIMUS VIII HERO / Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB 3000Mhz DDR4 /
> Gigabyte 980TI G1 Gaming / PSU CoolerMaster Silent Pro 850W / SSD Vertex 4 120GB / 2TB F3 / Fractal R4 /
> Thanks


As far as I understand coil whine is a hit or miss with PSUs and GPUs. You could purchase one and have zero coil and then purchase another and get coil whine that is louder than all your fans.


----------



## shilka

1000 watts was way overkill and the EVGA SuperNova G2/P2 are both better and cheaper then the HX1000i.


----------



## Anoxy

So I just spilled a some water into my Corsair AX1200i and I think it's dead. May have shorted one or both of my 780s too.

I'm going to give it a day to dry out....perhaps pick up a blow dryer tomorrow, though it may be too late.

In the meantime, I'm searching for a new PSU if things don't work out.

For my build....2x GTX 780, volt modded to 1.3V, and a 3570K OC'ed to 4.5Ghz at 1.3V, would something like an HX1000i be sufficient, or will I need the 1200i?

My build is in my sig. 15 120mm fans, a pump running at 80% most of the time, a 1TB HDD, and three SSDs.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> So I just spilled a some water into my Corsair AX1200i and I think it's dead. May have shorted one or both of my 780s too.
> 
> I'm going to give it a day to dry out....perhaps pick up a blow dryer tomorrow, though it may be too late.
> 
> In the meantime, I'm searching for a new PSU if things don't work out.
> 
> For my build....2x GTX 780, volt modded to 1.3V, and a 3570K OC'ed to 4.5Ghz at 1.3V, would something like an HX1000i be sufficient, or will I need the 1200i?
> 
> My build is in my sig. 15 120mm fans, a pump running at 80% most of the time, a 1TB HDD, and three SSDs.


Those 780s will be pulling over 350W each under full load so that's ~750W already.

The 3570K will pull just over 100W so that's around ~875W.

15 fans and the pump will pull around 50W assuming the fans are running at 12V, that takes it to around ~925W.

Of course that's with everything under 100% stress so theoretically a 1000W would be fine, personally I'd grab a 1200W/1300W though. The EVGA SuperNOVA P2 1300W would be my pick. Way better value than the AX1200i.


----------



## Anoxy

Thanks for the help!

Unfortunately I'm in Japan and all of those options are quite a bit more expensive than I was used to in the states. I was gravitating towards the HX1200i because I already have a set of sleeved Corsair AX cables that are also compatible with the HX series.

In fact the cheapest 1200W PSU at my local computer shop is the Cooler Master V1200, but even that is $260.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Thanks for the help!
> 
> Unfortunately I'm in Japan and all of those options are quite a bit more expensive than I was used to in the states. I was gravitating towards the HX1200i because I already have a set of sleeved Corsair AX cables that are also compatible with the HX series.
> 
> In fact the cheapest 1200W PSU at my local computer shop is the Cooler Master V1200, but even that is $260.


The HX1200i is a great PSU, just in the west not particularly great value. What's the price difference between that and the V1200?


----------



## Anoxy

Woooo I let it dry out overnight and this morning it booted up no problems! Thanks for the help twerk, but looks like my poor wallet is safe for now.

The HX1200i is about 350 here and the V1200 is 250 btw. Easy choice there. The cooler master is platinum seasonic iirc.


----------



## TwoCables

Thankfully it was just water!


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Woooo I let it dry out overnight and this morning it booted up no problems! Thanks for the help twerk, but looks like my poor wallet is safe for now.
> 
> The HX1200i is about 350 here and the V1200 is 250 btw. Easy choice there. The cooler master is platinum seasonic iirc.


Even better! Glad it's still working.


----------



## Ghibli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghibli*
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/3g630h/raidmax_will_actually_release_a_truly_high_end/%5B/URL
> 
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/forums/showthread.php?t=12506


----------



## scorpinot

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438057
Good deal but 200-240v. Still worth it if I only have 110v outlets?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpinot*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438057
> Good deal but 200-240v. Still worth it if I only have 110v outlets?


That's a misprint. Check out the load table (the specifications sticker). It says 100-240V.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *scorpinot*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438057
> 
> Good deal but 200-240v. Still worth it if I only have 110v outlets?
> 
> 
> 
> That's a misprint. Check out the load table (the specifications sticker). It says 100-240V.
Click to expand...

Do you think the "In stock. Limit 9999 per customer." thing is also a misprint?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Do you think the "In stock. Limit 9999 per customer." thing is also a misprint?


No because it's actually quite common to stock up on PSUs. I mean, you never know!

hehehe


----------



## Juthos

Do you think a seasonic snow silent 1050 is enough for 2 x 2687w v3 + 2 titan x ?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juthos*
> 
> Do you think a seasonic snow silent 1050 is enough for 2 x 2687w v3 + 2 titan x ?


The EVGA SuperNova G2/P2 are better cheaper and probably more quiet due to them using 135mm fans vs the 120mm fan you get on the Seasonic.


----------



## JackCY

Juthos we don't know your usage and thus actual power draw of the components. GPU at the high end can vary greatly when OCed and so do CPUs although your CPU OC options are limited.
It can go from nearly no power at idle to insame power draw if you stress all the components at once with some math/physics/science computations/simulation that runs for 2 days before it's done. So you wouldn't want it to crash after 6h because the PSU wasn't up to the load of the fully loaded system.
You have to check yourself how much power you need for the type of usage of your components.

Ballpark 200+200W 2xCPU + 300+300W 2xGPU + what ever else.
I would get a 1200P2 if that has enough power for you.


----------



## TwoCables

Intel put the TDP at 160W for the E5-2687W v3. So, 300W max.

One Titan X can pull up to about 250-260W by itself, so that's 500W or so.

This means that without overclocking, the absolute maximum power consumption would be at around 850-900W, maybe a little more. So the only way the 1050W Snow is enough is if that maximum power consumption is only happening for like a few hours per day.


----------



## Juthos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The EVGA SuperNova G2/P2 are better cheaper and probably more quiet due to them using 135mm fans vs the 120mm fan you get on the Seasonic.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Juthos we don't know your usage and thus actual power draw of the components. GPU at the high end can vary greatly when OCed and so do CPUs although your CPU OC options are limited.
> It can go from nearly no power at idle to insame power draw if you stress all the components at once with some math/physics/science computations/simulation that runs for 2 days before it's done. So you wouldn't want it to crash after 6h because the PSU wasn't up to the load of the fully loaded system.
> You have to check yourself how much power you need for the type of usage of your components.
> 
> Ballpark 200+200W 2xCPU + 300+300W 2xGPU + what ever else.
> I would get a 1200P2 if that has enough power for you.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Intel put the TDP at 160W for the E5-2687W v3. So, 300W max.
> 
> One Titan X can pull up to about 250-260W by itself, so that's 500W or so.
> 
> This means that without overclocking, the absolute maximum power consumption would be at around 850-900W, maybe a little more. So the only way the 1050W Snow is enough is if that maximum power consumption is only happening for like a few hours per day.


Thanks guys + rep

I already have the snow silent in another build but i also have a 50% discount on evga psu so i though to use the s.s.s. with the dual socket(btw no overclocking no game at all) and buy a 1200p2(145€ with the discount) for the gaming rig. Well i'll change my plan.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juthos*
> 
> Thanks guys + rep
> 
> I already have the snow silent in another build but i also have a 50% discount on evga psu so i though to use the s.s.s. with the dual socket(btw no overclocking no game at all) and buy a 1200p2(145€ with the discount) for the gaming rig. Well i'll change my plan.


If you won't be playing any video games, then what will you be using the two Titan Xs for? Your answer might show me that your power consumption will be different than I had originally thought.


----------



## Juthos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> If you won't be playing any video games, then what will you be using the two Titan Xs for? Your answer might show me that your power consumption will be different than I had originally thought.


Mainly Catia/simulation mechanical, spare time folding.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juthos*
> 
> Mainly Catia/simulation mechanical, spare time folding.


Catia/simulation mechanical? Does that mean the cards will be fully utilized? I don't have a clue what "Catia/simulation mechanical" means in terms of how much the Titan Xs will be utilized. Now Folding, yeah, they will be fully utilized for sure.

So should I make a recommendation as though you'll be doing very heavy gaming for a few hours per day?


----------



## Juthos

To simplify: catia=cad , simulation mechanical=software to evaluate progressive die. Anyway let's say folding 24/7, is the evga 1200p2 the best option ?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juthos*
> 
> To simplify: catia=cad , simulation mechanical=software to evaluate progressive die. Anyway let's say folding 24/7, is the evga 1200p2 the best option ?


It can be a VERY good option, yeah. Although, if you were to be Folding on both CPUs and on both Titan Xs 24/7 (or let's say that what you mean is your usage would be similar to Folding 24/7), then your power consumption would probably be 850-900W. If you were pulling that nearly 24/7, then you'd want a much 'bigger' PSU, perhaps even a high-end 1600W PSU just so your power consumption is always at around 50%. On the other hand, if that 850-900W is only being pulled for a few hours per day, then a high-end 1200W PSU would be a perfect choice. Actually, with 850-900W being pulled for only a few hours per day, even a high-end ~1000W PSU would be ok.


----------



## JackCY

1200P2 should suffice, I say should, it's up to you to check precisely with more research or test or get a power meter.
Or try find a Leadex Titanium but they tend to cost more and are hard to find.
Obviously no PSU is going to be quiet when running 1000W 24/7 so be prepared for that. Sure if you get an oversized 1600-2000W they can be a little quieter but 1000W load is still 1000W load and big heat generated on the PSU.

Personally I would get 1200W Platinum or Titanium Leadex based PSU and a power meter. If it's not enough, return it within 14 days of purchase and get a 1600W. Not sure it works in Italia but it works here in central EU, 14 days when purchased/ordered via Internet/phone/... you know not in person but you can pick it up in person.

Of course there are other PSUs/brands you could check.


----------



## DefecTalisman

I was wondering if anyone could offer some advice as to which PSU I should go with for my new Skylake build.

I should be running :

1x Intel Skylake 6700K(might OC it a little)
1x EVGA 980 Classified(might get another in the future, but no plans as of right now),
1x Sata III SSD,
There wont be many USB devices plugged in other than mouse, keyboard & speakers,
6/8x 120mm fans and a H100 GTX.

Think I should be ok with a 650W?
I was looking at either of the following due to price and availability :

650W EVGA SuperNOVA GS (220-GS-0650-V3)
650W Antec Edge (0-761345-05066-1)

If I have to go 750W maybe:

750W Seasonic EVO (SS-750AM2)


----------



## shilka

If you plan to volt mod your classified you are looking at a 750 watt PSU.
And the EVGA SuperNova G2 is both better and much more quiet then the Seasonic M12II EVo.


----------



## DefecTalisman

I doubt I will be touching the GPU and will only OC the CPU for kicks and giggles, will most probably run it stock for day to day stuff.

Would the 650W EVGA SuperNOVA G2 (20-G2-0650-Y3) be a better choice then over the GS?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman*
> 
> Would the 650W EVGA SuperNOVA G2 (20-G2-0650-Y3) be a better choice then over the GS?


Yes


----------



## DefecTalisman

Awesome, thanks for the help Shilka


----------



## TwoCables

Yeah, the G2 is a high-end PSU while the lower-wattage GS PSUs are basically-good solid PSUs.


----------



## xpfighter

Is this power supply any good: https://www.alternate.nl/Corsair/RM750-Voeding-/html/product/1092971?tk=7&lk=9533

I am going to have the following components: i7 6700K / 16GB RAM / Maximus VIII Gene / 1 HDD + 1SSD + 1 M.2 SSD / GTX980 / ODD


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xpfighter*
> 
> Is this power supply any good: https://www.alternate.nl/Corsair/RM750-Voeding-/html/product/1092971?tk=7&lk=9533
> 
> I am going to have the following components: i7 6700K / 16GB RAM / Maximus VIII Gene / 1 HDD + 1SSD + 1 M.2 SSD / GTX980 / ODD


No
Why you might not want to buy a Corsair RM PSU

750 watts is way overkill for that system you want, a good 550 watt PSU could power that.
Unless you are going to add a second GTX 980 later+

If you are then the Super Flower Leadex / EVGA SuperNova G2 is much better then the Corsair RM and not all that much more.


----------



## xpfighter

Ah sSHSH already bought it. So you are saying that 750W is overkill.... hm ok. A question will it always draw more power from the wall outlet then a say 600W PSU. If I am not using it's full potential?


----------



## xpfighter

Also strange be cause Hardware .Info gave it their gold award after the test .... hm... http://nl.hardware.info/reviews/5001/11/corsair-rm-series-750w-psu-review-betaalbare-perfectie-conclusie


----------



## shilka

Send it back its overpriced mediocre and overkill.
And no a PSU wont draw more then the system needs.

And i dont care how many gold awards all the review sites have given it is still worse and costs more then almost everything else in the same price range/class.


----------



## xpfighter

Thanks for the reply again. Sadly I can't send it back , be cause I am not at home at the moment.







looks like I am stuck with a crappy PSU . By the way my old PSU was Corsair HX750 and it was doing great... that's why I chose corsair again. Gonna have to sell it second hand, when I am back home in a month. It was an impulse buy after I read the review... Thanks for the Help


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xpfighter*
> 
> Thanks for the reply again. Sadly I can't send it back , be cause I am not at home at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks like I am stuck with a crappy PSU . By the way my old PSU was Corsair HX750 and it was doing great... that's why I chose corsair again. Gonna have to sell it second hand, when I am back home in a month. It was an impulse buy after I read the review... Thanks for the Help


Your old Corsair HX750 was actually better so what you did was not an upgrade it was a downgrade.
The RM is not that bad its just mediocre and far overrated.

And in case you are not already aware Corsair dont make a single one of the PSU´s they sell, so your old HX750 or the new RM750 is not made by Corsair.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xpfighter*
> 
> looks like I am stuck with a crappy PSU


You're stuck with a decent PSU, not a crappy one. Yes, there are better units on the market, but that does not mean the RM units are junk that should be avoided at all costs. The current CWT built version of these units is actually pretty darn good for performance.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> far overrated.


If it does rated power, it's not overrated.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf*
> 
> You're stuck with a decent PSU, not a crappy one. Yes, there are better units on the market, but that does not mean the RM units are junk that should be avoided at all costs. The current CWT built version of these units is actually pretty darn good for performance.
> If it does rated power, it's not overrated.


Its overrated as in Corsair fanboys think its the second coming of jesus, sory maybe overhyped was the right word i was looking for.
Its not bad series other then the 1000 watt.


----------



## MasterFire

Any particular reason the EVGA 650w G2 isn't in the list but some (if not most) of the other G2's are?

(just curious)


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterFire*
> 
> Any particular reason the EVGA 650w G2 isn't in the list but some (if not most) of the other G2's are?
> 
> (just curious)


The list just hasn't been updated in a while and the 650W G2 is fairly new. Still trying to find the time to do it.


----------



## MasterFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> The list just hasn't been updated in a while and the 650W G2 is fairly new. Still trying to find the time to do it.


No worries mate, thanks for the swift answer


----------



## Puunh

Newegg.com doesn't carry any of the psus on this list that I want. (1400w+) Where else can I look for good prices?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Puunh*
> 
> Newegg.com doesn't carry any of the psus on this list that I want. (1400w+) Where else can I look for good prices?


http://pcpartpicker.com/parts/power-supply/


----------



## Bold Eagle

Also here:

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/category/guidedSearch.asp?CatId=106&sel=Detail%3B145_435_41145_68140


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bold Eagle*
> 
> Also here:
> 
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/category/guidedSearch.asp?CatId=106&sel=Detail%3B145_435_41145_68140


There are only 3 x 1400W+ PSUs that are worth recommending from there, and they're a little bit overpriced. Using PCPartPicker.com, I found 8:

http://pcpartpicker.com/part/lepa-power-supply-g1600ma

http://pcpartpicker.com/part/thermaltake-power-supply-pstpd1500mpcgus1

http://pcpartpicker.com/part/evga-power-supply-120g21600x1

http://pcpartpicker.com/part/thermaltake-power-supply-tpx1475m

http://pcpartpicker.com/part/evga-power-supply-220p21600x1

http://pcpartpicker.com/part/corsair-power-supply-cp9020057na (I'm including it because it's over $60 lower in price than what TigerDirect is selling it for)

http://pcpartpicker.com/part/evga-power-supply-220t21600x1

http://pcpartpicker.com/part/thermaltake-power-supply-tp1500m


----------



## Bold Eagle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> There are only 3 x 1400W+ PSUs that are worth recommending from there, and they're a little bit overpriced. Using PCPartPicker.com, I found 8:
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/part/lepa-power-supply-g1600ma
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/part/thermaltake-power-supply-pstpd1500mpcgus1
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/part/evga-power-supply-120g21600x1
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/part/thermaltake-power-supply-tpx1475m
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/part/evga-power-supply-220p21600x1
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/part/corsair-power-supply-cp9020057na (I'm including it because it's over $60 lower in price than what TigerDirect is selling it for)
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/part/evga-power-supply-220t21600x1
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/part/thermaltake-power-supply-tp1500m


Great comments at least now he has a comparison site for products and at least two sources of where 1400W+ units can be bought from.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bold Eagle*
> 
> Great comments at least now he has a comparison site for products and at least two sources of where 1400W+ units can be bought from.


PCPartPicker.com isn't a store. See here: http://pcpartpicker.com/about/ So, it's redundant and silly to say, "You can look at PCPartPicker.com and TigerDirect". Instead of looking at TigerDirect where they only have three 1400W+ PSUs with poor pricing, look at PCPartPicker.com and find at least 8 with the ability to find the lowest price for each. Plus, you won't have to have the chance of dealing with TigerDirect's customer service.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

PCPartPicker looks at all available stores. It purely there for browsing. And, you can even select which stores you want to look at too in preferences.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Puunh*
> 
> Newegg.com doesn't carry any of the psus on this list that I want. (1400w+) Where else can I look for good prices?


Do you even need that much wattage?
Whats going to be in that PC?


----------



## kanade96

Hello guys, I'd like to hear your opinions on which one of these PSU is suitable for my current setup:
- EVGA SuperNOVA G1 Gold 650W (http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=30082)
- Seasonic G-650 80Plus Gold 650W (http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=15_972&products_id=21503)
- Seasonic M12II 620W EVO Edition Bronze (http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=15_972&products_id=13567)

My specs are:

GPU: Sapphire Nitro R9 390
CPU: Intel i7 4770K
Motherboard: Gigabyte G1.Sniper Z87
RAM: 2 x 4GB DDR3
Storage:
> SSD: Intel 180GB
> HDD: WD 2TB Green and WD 1 TB Blue
Case: Fractal R4
Misc: Samsung Blu-ray drive
I appreciate your help.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanade96*
> 
> Hello guys, I'd like to hear your opinions on which one of these PSU is suitable for my current setup:
> - EVGA SuperNOVA G1 Gold 650W (http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=30082)
> - Seasonic G-650 80Plus Gold 650W (http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=15_972&products_id=21503)
> - Seasonic M12II 620W EVO Edition Bronze (http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=15_972&products_id=13567)
> 
> My specs are:
> 
> GPU: Sapphire Nitro R9 390
> CPU: Intel i7 4770K
> Motherboard: Gigabyte G1.Sniper Z87
> RAM: 2 x 4GB DDR3
> Storage:
> > SSD: Intel 180GB
> > HDD: WD 2TB Green and WD 1 TB Blue
> Case: Fractal R4
> Misc: Samsung Blu-ray drive
> I appreciate your help.


They're all suitable, but the best one of those 3 is the 650W SeaSonic G Series there. The 620W M12II EVO is known to be a little noisy, and the EVGA G1 is too low in quality for me to recommend in good conscience.

Will you be overclocking the 390 at all?

*Edit:* For the same price as the 650W SeaSonic G Series, you can get the 750W EVGA SuperNOVA G2 which is a very very very high-end PSU (far better than the G Series): http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=15_535&products_id=27992

Wow. Go EVGA!


----------



## kanade96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> They're all suitable, but the best one of those 3 is the 650W SeaSonic G Series there. The 620W M12II EVO is known to be a little noisy, and the EVGA G1 is too low in quality for me to recommend in good conscience.
> 
> Will you be overclocking the 390 at all?
> 
> *Edit:* For the same price as the 650W SeaSonic G Series, you can get the 750W EVGA SuperNOVA G2 which is a very very very high-end PSU (far better than the G Series): http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=15_535&products_id=27992
> 
> Wow. Go EVGA!


I don't plan to overclock it any time soon.

As for G2 750W, I never gave a thought on it as I presumed 750 might be too much for my current specs. Please correct me if I'm wrong though.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanade96*
> 
> I don't plan to overclock it any time soon.
> 
> As for G2 750W, I never gave a thought on it as I presumed 750 might be too much for my current specs. Please correct me if I'm wrong though.


Even a good quality-made 550W PSU would be enough, but PC Case Gear's PSU selection and prices aren't the greatest. For $129 though, you could get the 750W EVGA B2. It's not a high-end PSU, but it's still very solid:

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story6&reid=393

There's nothing wrong with a little bit of overkill like this.


----------



## kanade96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Even a good quality-made 550W PSU would be enough, but PC Case Gear's PSU selection and prices aren't the greatest. For $129 though, you could get the 750W EVGA B2. It's not a high-end PSU, but it's still very solid:
> 
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story6&reid=393
> 
> There's nothing wrong with a little bit of overkill like this.


Sorry I should have clarified regarding to the links. I only mentioned PCCG for reference only. I'm planning to purchase one from my local shop which, they'll probably order the one I specified.

My budget is around $150 AUD (or around $100 USD) give or take.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanade96*
> 
> Sorry I should have clarified regarding to the links. I only mentioned PCCG for reference only. I'm planning to purchase one from my local shop which, they'll probably order the one I specified.
> 
> My budget is around $150 AUD (or around $100 USD) give or take.


Well, without knowing that local store's prices and without knowing what they can get for you or what they can carry in stock, I can't really be any more helpful than I have been already. The best that I can do is refer you to the original post of this thread.

So, I would need to know what you can buy for $150 or less from that store.


----------



## kanade96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Well, without knowing that local store's prices and without knowing what they can get for you or what they can carry in stock, I can't really be any more helpful than I have been already. The best that I can do is refer you to the original post of this thread.
> 
> So, I would need to know what you can buy for $150 or less from that store.


If the store doesn't have the stock, they usually ask their distributors which they will get it shipped to their stores if I proceed with the order.
As far as their distributors go, I was told that they get in contact with various distributors so the chance of not able to buy what we want is pretty slim,

With this in mind, could you list the top three PSU for my system so that I have the options to fall back if the previous one is not available? Does it look something like this:
1) EVGA SuperNOVA G2
2) Seasonic G-650
3) EVGA B2


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanade96*
> 
> If the store doesn't have the stock, they usually ask their distributors which they will get it shipped to their stores if I proceed with the order.
> As far as their distributors go, I was told that they get in contact with various distributors so the chance of not able to buy what we want is pretty slim,
> 
> With this in mind, could you list the top three PSU for my system so that I have the options to fall back if the previous one is not available? Does it look something like this:
> 1) EVGA SuperNOVA G2
> 2) Seasonic G-650
> 3) EVGA B2


I don't know Australian prices well enough to be able to do that. I mean, I could do it for someone in the U.S.A. I am really only good at taking PSUs from a store's inventory and sorting them by best to worst. Doing it blindly is too difficult for me, personally, especially when I have a budget to work with and I don't know the prices in the person's country. I suppose I could use PC Case Gear as a guide for prices, but some stores overprice EVERYTHING, and some don't.

Anyway, even having said that, of those 3, the G2 is definitely the best. The G Series is good too, and the B2 is solid. There are some PSUs that use the G Series, like the XFX XTR and the Antec EDGE and Cooler Master V700.


----------



## kanade96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I don't know Australian prices well enough to be able to do that. I mean, I could do it for someone in the U.S.A. I am really only good at taking PSUs from a store's inventory and sorting them by best to worst. Doing it blindly is too difficult for me, personally, especially when I have a budget to work with and I don't know the prices in the person's country. I suppose I could use PC Case Gear as a guide for prices, but some stores overprice EVERYTHING, and some don't.
> 
> Anyway, even having said that, of those 3, the G2 is definitely the best. The G Series is good too, and the B2 is solid. There are some PSUs that use the G Series, like the XFX XTR and the Antec EDGE and Cooler Master V700.


Hmm, I guess it all boils down to the brand and price at this point.

Thanks for the help by the way, I really appreciate it.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanade96*
> 
> Hmm, I guess it all boils down to the brand and price at this point.
> 
> Thanks for the help by the way, I really appreciate it.


No, it can be dangerous to shop for PSUs based entirely on brand names and prices. You need to know which models to avoid, which ones to look at, and the quality of each one.


----------



## kanade96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> No, it can be dangerous to shop for PSUs based entirely on brand names and prices. You need to know which models to avoid, which ones to look at, and the quality of each one.


Bugger me, you were right about the shop not having stocks for EVGA power supplies as well as his suppliers having no stock as well. I was told that because there are such low demands here in Australia, the suppliers/shops don't stock these "uncommon" power supplies as opposed to more popular ones such as Antek, Seasonic, Corsair etc.
This applies for any other parts as well such as graphics card. The new Sapphire R9 390 (with backplate on) is not available here in Australia as I'm only able to get the initial release one. There's an option to import but I don't really prefer that due to warranty issues and such.

With that being said, he'll only able to get either G1 650W or G2 1000W and over... Which I declined all of them. As a result I decided to go with *Seasonic G-650* instead.

Now, my last question is: can this PSU handle a little bit of overclocking in future? Here is my updated specs:

GPU: Sapphire Nitro R9 390
CPU: Intel i7 4770K
Motherboard: Gigabyte G1.Sniper Z87
RAM: 2 x 4GB DDR3
Storage:
> *SSD: Samsung 850 Pro 512GB* < Upgrading my current SSD to this
> HDD: WD 2TB Green and WD 1 TB Blue
Case: Fractal R4
Misc: Samsung Blu-ray drive
I won't be using crossfire, as I'm only interested in overclocking to certain extent or if possible to its max. Now I'm regretting I should've ordered G-750 instead.


----------



## xg4m3

Hi there,

This week i'm ordering 980 Ti and i'm worried my PSU won't be enough. My current rig is bellow, with XFX TS 550W Gold. I plan to get Palit 980 Ti Super Jetstream. Would that PSU be enough? I know few people which are running MSI 980 Ti on 500W or 550W, but i'm still worried :/
I don't plan to OC it for now and i definitely don't plan to SLI it.

And what PSU would you guys recommend? Modular if possible.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xg4m3*
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> This week i'm ordering 980 Ti and i'm worried my PSU won't be enough. My current rig is bellow, with XFX TS 550W Gold. I plan to get Palit 980 Ti Super Jetstream. Would that PSU be enough? I know few people which are running MSI 980 Ti on 500W or 550W, but i'm still worried :/
> I don't plan to OC it for now and i definitely don't plan to SLI it.
> 
> And what PSU would you guys recommend? Modular if possible.


None, your PSU is fine.


----------



## Puunh

Why would you not overclock...?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanade96*
> 
> Bugger me, you were right about the shop not having stocks for EVGA power supplies as well as his suppliers having no stock as well. I was told that because there are such low demands here in Australia, the suppliers/shops don't stock these "uncommon" power supplies as opposed to more popular ones such as Antek, Seasonic, Corsair etc.
> This applies for any other parts as well such as graphics card. The new Sapphire R9 390 (with backplate on) is not available here in Australia as I'm only able to get the initial release one. There's an option to import but I don't really prefer that due to warranty issues and such.
> 
> With that being said, he'll only able to get either G1 650W or G2 1000W and over... Which I declined all of them. As a result I decided to go with *Seasonic G-650* instead.
> 
> Now, my last question is: can this PSU handle a little bit of overclocking in future? Here is my updated specs:
> 
> GPU: Sapphire Nitro R9 390
> CPU: Intel i7 4770K
> Motherboard: Gigabyte G1.Sniper Z87
> RAM: 2 x 4GB DDR3
> Storage:
> > *SSD: Samsung 850 Pro 512GB* < Upgrading my current SSD to this
> > HDD: WD 2TB Green and WD 1 TB Blue
> Case: Fractal R4
> Misc: Samsung Blu-ray drive
> I won't be using crossfire, as I'm only interested in overclocking to certain extent or if possible to its max. Now I'm regretting I should've ordered G-750 instead.


It should be plenty. If not though, then it will be a simple harmless automatic PSU shutoff.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xg4m3*
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> This week i'm ordering 980 Ti and i'm worried my PSU won't be enough. My current rig is bellow, with XFX TS 550W Gold. I plan to get Palit 980 Ti Super Jetstream. Would that PSU be enough? I know few people which are running MSI 980 Ti on 500W or 550W, but i'm still worried :/
> I don't plan to OC it for now and i definitely don't plan to SLI it.
> 
> And what PSU would you guys recommend? Modular if possible.


Yep, that PSU is more than enough. It's a SeaSonic S12G too.

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/nvidia_geforce_gtx_980_ti_review,8.html

With one GTX 980 Ti under full load in their system, their PSU pulled 332W from the wall outlet. So if I assume that their PSU was 90% efficient while pulling 332W from the wall, then that means that the computer pulled 299 out of the PSU. If we add about 150W for a well-overclocked mainstream CPU, then we would get an absolute peak of just under 450W. When you factor in the lower power consumption of gaming, you can see that even a good quality-made 450W PSU would cut it (that is, if someone really wanted to use a 450W PSU).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Puunh*
> 
> Why would you not overclock...?


I don't see why he should if he doesn't want to.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Agreed. I don't have my GPU overclocked because it never is the bottleneck.


----------



## xg4m3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> None, your PSU is fine.


Thank you for reply








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> With one GTX 980 Ti under full load in their system, their PSU pulled 332W from the wall outlet. So if I assume that their PSU was 90% efficient while pulling 332W from the wall, then that means that the computer pulled 299 out of the PSU. If we add about 150W for a well-overclocked mainstream CPU, then we would get an absolute peak of just under 450W. When you factor in the lower power consumption of gaming, you can see that even a good quality-made 450W PSU would cut it (that is, if someone really wanted to use a 450W PSU).


Thank you.
One last thing, what about EVGA Classified? I guess it should be enough for it too, but i want to be sure and people say you're the man to ask








I'm really bad when it comes to PSU's


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xg4m3*
> 
> Thank you for reply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> One last thing, what about EVGA Classified? I guess it should be enough for it too, but i want to be sure and people say you're the man to ask
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really bad when it comes to PSU's


I'd know nothing if it weren't for OCN.

Anyway, you'll still have more than enough power as long as you don't overclock the card. I remember being told by other OCN members who've had hands-on experience that the Classified cards do consume a little more power, but at stock they're only a little more - not a lot more. I guess they can be overclocked pretty hard and I guess that's where they begin to really pull insanely high amounts of power for a video card. lol 

So actually, I have to wonder now if a card like the Classified is even worth it if you're not going to overclock it. I personally don't know, but I am sure someone on OCN knows. Maybe a performance comparison exists out there somewhere between a 980 Ti Classified at its stock clocks compared to a much less expensive 980 Ti at *its* stock clocks.


----------



## Geran

*CPU:* Intel Core i3-4160 3.6GHz Dual-Core OEM/Tray Processor
*CPU Cooler:* Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO 82.9 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler
*Motherboard:* ASRock H97M PRO4 Micro ATX LGA1150 Motherboard
*Memory:* Crucial Ballistix Sport 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory
*Storage:* Crucial BX100 120GB 2.5" Solid State Drive
*Storage:* Toshiba 3TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 960 2GB SuperSC ACX 2.0+ Video Card
*Case:* Fractal Design Define Mini MicroATX Mini Tower Case

Only requirement is fully modular


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geran*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i3-4160 3.6GHz Dual-Core OEM/Tray Processor
> *CPU Cooler:* Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO 82.9 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler
> *Motherboard:* ASRock H97M PRO4 Micro ATX LGA1150 Motherboard
> *Memory:* Crucial Ballistix Sport 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory
> *Storage:* Crucial BX100 120GB 2.5" Solid State Drive
> *Storage:* Toshiba 3TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive
> *Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 960 2GB SuperSC ACX 2.0+ Video Card
> *Case:* Fractal Design Define Mini MicroATX Mini Tower Case
> 
> 
> 
> Only requirement is fully modular


And your budget?


----------



## Geran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> And your budget?


No budget but if I had to pick one it would be under $100


----------



## TwoCables

What's nice here is, any high-end 450-550W PSU would be overkill, so with this budget our choices are practically unlimited.

Our search can begin and end with the 550W EVGA SuperNOVA G2 for $72.50 after the 10% off Newegg discount and the $15 mail-in rebate: http://pcpartpicker.com/part/evga-power-supply-220g20550y1

Or $89.99 shipped from Amazon.com, as you can see there. 

This is a Super Flower Leadex PSU, so I'd say your search is over.


----------



## Rylan

I need some help. I have the option to buy new (un-used) Antec EDGE 750w for about 100$ (i'm in EU).

This is my intended setup in near future:

2500k or 3570k - will be overclocked
Asus P8P67
8-16gb DDR3 - amount will vary with time
AMD 7770HD 1GB-1GHZ
120gb Samsung EVO ssd
2x320gb sata wd green hdd
4-5 case fans
Thermalright HR22 - it will have one silent 140mm fan

Will Antec EDGE 750w be pretty enough now and future-proof for next 5-6 years that would involve at least 1-2 cpu+gpu generation upgrade?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rylan*
> 
> I need some help. I have the option to buy new (un-used) Antec EDGE 750w for about 100$ (i'm in EU).
> 
> This is my intended setup in near future:
> 
> 2500k or 3570k - will be overclocked
> Asus P8P67
> 8-16gb DDR3 - amount will vary with time
> AMD 7770HD 1GB-1GHZ
> 120gb Samsung EVO ssd
> 2x320gb sata wd green hdd
> 4-5 case fans
> Thermalright HR22 - it will have one silent 140mm fan
> 
> Will Antec EDGE 750w be pretty enough now and future-proof for next 5-6 years that would involve at least 1-2 cpu+gpu generation upgrade?


With a video card like that, you could power this with the 360W SeaSonic G Series. I don't recommend it though because of how much you'd be paying per watt. lol (it's expensive for a 360W PSU).

So yeah, it's massively excessive overkill.


----------



## Rylan

Ok. I know it's overkill. How about dual-gpu like 2x960 or 2x370 with 4770k cpu in 2 years when i upgrade? I just don't wanna be "stuck" with 360w PSU. ^^


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rylan*
> 
> Ok. I know it's overkill. How about dual-gpu like 2x960 or 2x370 with 4770k cpu in 2 years when i upgrade? I just don't wanna be "stuck" with 360w PSU. ^^


I wasn't telling you to get the 360W SeaSonic G Series. I was making the point that your power consumption would be below 300W while gaming.

With two 960s or two 370s, a good quality-made 550W PSU would be plenty, borderline overkill. Those GPUs only *sip* power, like an extremely old lady nursing one little cup of tea all afternoon.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geran*
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i3-4160 3.6GHz Dual-Core OEM/Tray Processor
> *CPU Cooler:* Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO 82.9 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler
> *Motherboard:* ASRock H97M PRO4 Micro ATX LGA1150 Motherboard
> *Memory:* Crucial Ballistix Sport 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory
> *Storage:* Crucial BX100 120GB 2.5" Solid State Drive
> *Storage:* Toshiba 3TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive
> *Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 960 2GB SuperSC ACX 2.0+ Video Card
> *Case:* Fractal Design Define Mini MicroATX Mini Tower Case
> 
> Only requirement is fully modular


EVGA 550 G2 10/10 from JG review

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438053


----------



## inedenimadam

Building a workstation for my wife.

No discrete GPU
2 SSDs
2 HDDs
Xeon E3 1246 v3 (list at 100W I think)

Opinions on this please:
LEPA 350

I need it to last 5+ years without a hiccough. If its a P.O.S., please advise. Money is always an issue, but I understand paying for quality.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Building a workstation for my wife.
> 
> No discrete GPU
> 2 SSDs
> 2 HDDs
> Xeon E3 1246 v3 (list at 100W I think)
> 
> Opinions on this please:
> LEPA 350
> 
> I need it to last 5+ years without a hiccough. If its a P.O.S., please advise. Money is always an issue, but I understand paying for quality.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


If it has similar components to it's 600W counter part I would say stay far away.
Quote:


> The Bottom Line
> 
> The LEPA MX F1 600W is an example of something that quite simply should never have been sold. From the very start, the MX F1 600W was hampered by a build quality and component selection that essentially made this look like someone was entering a 1971 Ford Pinto in the Austrian Grand Prix. Given the shoddy construction, design, and component selection it was without much surprise that this unit failed every one of our tests today. What was surprising is just how badly this unit failed those tests. The LEPA MX F1 600W posted voltage regulation so bad, while it was running, that the qualifier of "while it was running" would not have applied to the system it was attempting to power. That is impressive. The ripple/noise values and Transient Load Test results were so bad that there are mountains in the Alps outside the Austrian Grand Prix with smaller elevation changes. Then there is the price. If you want to know the price, you will have to go look that up yourself as we will not be linking to that as we think that make us accessories to a crime of some kind.


source: http://www.hardocp.com/article/2015/02/03/lepa_mx_f1_600w_power_supply_review/9

I know Shilka will likely have my head for this but the CX 430 is still decent for AVERAGE PCs that are noy being overclocked, which the one you mentioned seems to be. As far as going 5 years I cannot guarantee it will do that but It likely will.
While I wait for ridicule from shilka I will be looking for a slightly better alternative for you.

EDIT: main reason shilka will likely have my head is that the CX430, and most corsair PSUs are overpriced for what you get.

EDIT 2: found this guy but cannot find ANY reviews on it, BUT it is from a reputable company, seasonic, and it states OEM, so one would HOPE that seasonic is also the maker of the internal components. 300W PSU for less than $35. SeaSonic SSP-300ST 300W
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151146

thoughts from the PSU gurus?


----------



## AcEsSalvation

He won't use the CX430W for something like a gaming rig, but for something that has no dGPU, he will find no issue with it. Also, part of the appeal of the CX430W is that it is usually pretty damn cheap for a semi modular version (if you get CX430M). For a basic unit, it is usually cheaper than any other basic unit that isn't modular/semi-modular.

EDIT: I'm pretty much same way. If a friend is building a rig with something like i3/locked i5/i7 with a something like a X50 GeForce card, I'll tell them just get the CX430M. Also, it isn't the same $30 for it anymore, PCPartPicker has it at $49.99 ($10 MIR)


----------



## inedenimadam

So I will stray away from the LEPA.

I am hoping to do a Microcenter (Duluth GA) pick up, as I need this up and running by the end of tomorrow, so my options are limited, and I am particularly fond of purchases from brick and mortar stores.

The other options would be:

T.T. TR2 430W for $40.00
Corasir CX 430W $54.99 (59.99 for the M)
Silverstone SST-ST30SF 300W $57.99
EVGA (sans nomenclature) 430W (100-W1-0430-KR) 430W $42.99
Antec Basiq 350W $29.99

With like ZERO knowledge of how to discern quality between units, I lean towards the EVGA or Silverstone. I have a 1000W G2 from EVGAthat has been a great power supply so far, so brand loyalty sways me. And the Silverstone, being SSF, would open me up to a build in a smaller case, which would be great considering the size of her desk, and the size of her mess.

Edit to add: we may add a small dGPU at some point to extend the compatibility with 4k and/or multi monitor, but a 750ti would be about as high tech as we would push here.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> He won't use the CX430W for something like a gaming rig, but for something that has no dGPU, he will find no issue with it. Also, part of the appeal of the CX430W is that it is usually pretty damn cheap for a semi modular version (if you get CX430M). For a basic unit, it is usually cheaper than any other basic unit that isn't modular/semi-modular.
> 
> EDIT: I'm pretty much same way. If a friend is building a rig with something like i3/locked i5/i7 with a something like a X50 GeForce card, I'll tell them just get the CX430M. Also, it isn't the same $30 for it anymore, PCPartPicker has it at $49.99 ($10 MIR)


on sale on newegg every now and then for like 35-40. is why i linked the seasonic








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> So I will stray away from the LEPA.
> 
> I am hoping to do a Microcenter (Duluth GA) pick up, as I need this up and running by the end of tomorrow, so my options are limited, and I am particularly fond of purchases from brick and mortar stores.
> 
> The other options would be:
> 
> T.T. TR2 430W for $40.00
> Corasir CX 430W $54.99 (59.99 for the M)
> Silverstone SST-ST30SF 300W $57.99
> EVGA (sans nomenclature) 430W (100-W1-0430-KR) 430W $42.99
> Antec Basiq 350W $29.99
> 
> With like ZERO knowledge of how to discern quality between units, I lean towards the EVGA or Silverstone. I have a 1000W G2 from EVGAthat has been a great power supply so far, so brand loyalty sways me. And the Silverstone, being SSF, would open me up to a build in a smaller case, which would be great considering the size of her desk, and the size of her mess.
> 
> Edit to add: we may add a small dGPU at some point to extend the compatibility with 4k and/or multi monitor, but a 750ti would be about as high tech as we would push here.


of those listed you only have two choices that are good for what you want to do. that is with lasting quality, have heard too many bad things about the TR2 units and without model numbers for the antec or EVGA I would advise you to stick with the mentioned CX430 unit or the seasonic as the majority of the time they are known to make quality PSUs, provided the internals are seasonic as well.
Corasir CX 430W $54.99 (59.99 for the M)
Silverstone SST-ST30SF 300W $57.99

if it is a micro center find an online price of say newegg or amazon and have them price match to save a few bucks.


----------



## identitycrisis

Hi Guys,

I need some help,

My buddy is rebuilding his rig and giving me his old parts to assemble for a gaming desktop

The parts are:

Intel I7 950
Gigabyte GA-X58-UD3
24gb of RAM
GTX 590 Hydro Copper
Full cooling loop (Triple radiator, Pump/RES Combo)
He also May have an antec TPQ-1000 PSU he suspected was faulty and bought a replacement. I never got to troubleshoot it, but he swapped it out with another brand.

I do intend to overclock the CPU at least to a modest overclock, and maybe the GPU a little, those 590's didn't overclock much.

I need a VERY budget PSU (less than $70, but the cheaper the better) if the above TPQ-1000 got thrown out or is really bad. I believe it worked, but he would get random BSODS or something, and the voltage would fluctuate pretty bad, so he changed it out.

What would you recommend? Most PSU Calculators recommend something in the 750-800w region.I really haven't kept up the past couple of years.

Thanks!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *identitycrisis*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> I need some help,
> 
> My buddy is rebuilding his rig and giving me his old parts to assemble for a gaming desktop
> 
> The parts are:
> 
> Intel I7 950
> Gigabyte GA-X58-UD3
> 24gb of RAM
> GTX 590 Hydro Copper
> Full cooling loop (Triple radiator, Pump/RES Combo)
> He also May have an antec TPQ-1000 PSU he suspected was faulty and bought a replacement. I never got to troubleshoot it, but he swapped it out with another brand.
> 
> I do intend to overclock the CPU at least to a modest overclock, and maybe the GPU a little, those 590's didn't overclock much.
> 
> I need a VERY budget PSU (less than $70, but the cheaper the better) if the above TPQ-1000 got thrown out or is really bad. I believe it worked, but he would get random BSODS or something, and the voltage would fluctuate pretty bad, so he changed it out.
> 
> What would you recommend? Most PSU Calculators recommend something in the 750-800w region.I really haven't kept up the past couple of years.
> 
> Thanks!


Our world no longer has an accurate PSU calculator. heh

Anyway, your power consumption while gaming will ride roughly 500-550W. So, you could power this with a good quality-made 650W PSU if you wanted to. You're in luck, too:

http://pcpartpicker.com/part/evga-power-supply-110b20750vr

It's the 750W EVGA B2 for $79.99 *but $49.99 after the mail-in rebate!*

Check out the review:

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story6&reid=393

If $79.99 before the rebate is too much, then the best that I can do according to PCPartPicker is this:

http://pcpartpicker.com/part/xfx-power-supply-pro650wp1650snlb9

It's the 650W XFX TS Series (pretty much the new name for the Pro Series Core Edition). It's $69.99, but shipping is about $5.99. However, it's $44.99 before shipping after the mail-in rebate.


----------



## identitycrisis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Our world no longer has an accurate PSU calculator. heh
> 
> Anyway, your power consumption while gaming will ride roughly 500-550W. So, you could power this with a good quality-made 650W PSU if you wanted to. You're in luck, too:
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/part/evga-power-supply-110b20750vr
> 
> It's the 750W EVGA B2 for $79.99 *but $49.99 after the mail-in rebate!*
> 
> Check out the review:
> 
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story6&reid=393
> 
> If $79.99 before the rebate is too much, then the best that I can do according to PCPartPicker is this:
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/part/xfx-power-supply-pro650wp1650snlb9
> 
> It's the 650W XFX TS Series (pretty much the new name for the Pro Series Core Edition). It's $69.99, but shipping is about $5.99. However, it's $44.99 before shipping after the mail-in rebate.


Thanks for the tip, I'll have to check how long that's good for, I might take a chance on that antec one he thought was somewhat faulty. Hopefully he will figure out if he still has it before that promo expires. I would never have thought of an EVGA PSU.


----------



## Geran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> What's nice here is, any high-end 450-550W PSU would be overkill, so with this budget our choices are practically unlimited.
> 
> Our search can begin and end with the 550W EVGA SuperNOVA G2 for $72.50 after the 10% off Newegg discount and the $15 mail-in rebate: http://pcpartpicker.com/part/evga-power-supply-220g20550y1
> 
> Or $89.99 shipped from Amazon.com, as you can see there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a Super Flower Leadex PSU, so I'd say your search is over.


Thanks for the advice







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> EVGA 550 G2 10/10 from JG review
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438053


Thanks for the advice


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *identitycrisis*
> 
> Thanks for the tip, I'll have to check how long that's good for, I might take a chance on that antec one he thought was somewhat faulty. Hopefully he will figure out if he still has it before that promo expires. I would never have thought of an EVGA PSU.


According to NCIX: "valid from Oct 22, 2015 to Nov 04, 2015."

Anyway, yeah EVGA has been using some good OEM units to make their PSUs and they are also seemingly very much at peace with allowing their PSUs to be their loss leaders - so we reap the benefits in the form of low prices.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geran*
> 
> Thanks for the advice


You're welcome!


----------



## Votkrath

What are the risks of having not enough wattage? I have never had a chance to even consider something like this since I've never run SLI but a friend is and we are curious about what kind of PSU will be needed for:

MSI 980 Ti gaming x2
5930k
3 HDDs (m.2 ssd, normal ssd and a mechanical)

He currently has a Corsair AX860, non i edition. It is borderline but other than paper efficiency, is there any possible hazards or damages to the components?

I remember back in the day of the 6600 GT that when I put it into an old Dell computer that I got an nvidia popup every now and then saying it is decreasing it's performance because it doesn't get enough power.

The computer will have very high uptime but would it be possible to use the AX860 for now until next month or so?


----------



## shilka

Power draw on his system is somewhere around 500-650 watt so an AX860 is more then enough.
He does not need a new PSU unless he is going to BIOS volt mod his video cards.


----------



## Votkrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Power draw on his system is somewhere around 500-650 watt so an AX860 is more then enough.
> He does not need a new PSU unless he is going to BIOS volt mod his video cards.


Oh thats cool. I figured two factory OC'd 980ti's would draw that just by themselves under heavy load(?)


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Votkrath*
> 
> What are the risks of having not enough wattage? I have never had a chance to even consider something like this since I've never run SLI but a friend is and we are curious about what kind of PSU will be needed for:
> 
> MSI 980 Ti gaming x2
> 5930k
> 3 HDDs (m.2 ssd, normal ssd and a mechanical)
> 
> He currently has a Corsair AX860, non i edition. It is borderline but other than paper efficiency, is there any possible hazards or damages to the components?
> 
> I remember back in the day of the 6600 GT that when I put it into an old Dell computer that I got an nvidia popup every now and then saying it is decreasing it's performance because it doesn't get enough power.
> 
> The computer will have very high uptime but would it be possible to use the AX860 for now until next month or so?


When you have a high-end PSU like that, you can pull more than its advertised capacity out of it because its advertised capacity is just its *continuous* capacity. That means that this PSU can deliver 860W 24/7 if it's ever needed and could deliver a lot more than that (maybe 50-150W more) for brief moments. If you go above its absolute peak capacity though, a high-end PSU like this would just harmlessly turn off. A *low-quality* PSU though could kill your system if you're not careful. It's not a highly-likely thing, but it would still be possible. So, it's a good thing that this system is being powered by a high-end PSU.

Anyway, having said that, he has enough power unless the CPU is overclocked to extreme extremes - if that makes any sense. You are right that two 980 Ti's at stock can pull about 500W out of the PSU all by themselves. If you overclock the 5930K high enough, then it could pull over 350W all on its own. So, in such a situation, a potential could exist of riding about 800-850W while gaming. Overclock the 980 Ti's yourself and then you're looking at needing more power. Having said that though, it would be harmless to pull more than the AX860 is capable of delivering because again, it would just turn off (it's a safety feature). He wouldn't run into any problems at all. Amusingly, that's a bad thing because he wouldn't have any warning that the power consumption is getting close to causing the AX860 to turn off.

So really, as long as he doesn't overclock the 980 Ti's himself (as long as he leaves them at the stock factory overclock), the AX860 could keep powering this system "forever".


----------



## Driimit

Hi, I need a confirmation regarding the Cooler Master V550 Semi-Modular. Are RS550-AMAA-G1 and RS550-AMAA-G1-S1 actually different? Please see the follwing thread and my last response there where I asked the question in detail, but got no reply waiting for a month.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1492140/coolermaster-vsm-series-now-available#post_24482439

Thank you.


----------



## Cyb3r

what would the powerdraw be off a 980ti @ 1450-1500mhz + a 5960x @ 4.5ghz? (rest is 2 ssd's (1x 120gb 1x500gb Samsung 950 evo) and 2 old skool drives for data) and 4x4gb ripjaws V 3200mhz since i have a toughpower 850w but the calculator site is broken so T.T


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyb3r*
> 
> what would the powerdraw be off a 980ti @ 1450-1500mhz + a 5960x @ 4.5ghz? (rest is 2 ssd's (1x 120gb 1x500gb Samsung 950 evo) and 2 old skool drives for data) and 4x4gb ripjaws V 3200mhz since i have a toughpower 850w but the calculator site is broken so T.T


While gaming, less than 600W. Roughly.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Assuming not volt modded, good 550W units will run this fine (maybe 500W peak under realistic loads)


----------



## Cyb3r

figured as much twocables and no for now not voltmodded yet only a mild increase on the +volt in msi ab i got the 5960x from intel @blizzcon but i won't recieve my mobo till the 7th of dec so i have no clue how good the sample is


----------



## Liranan

That eXtreme Power Supply Calculator is super inaccurate. According to that site my PC is using over 600W at stock and close to 700W overclocked.

Is it aimed at those cheap no name, no brand PSU's or is their intent to sell as many expensive EVGA's as possible?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> That eXtreme Power Supply Calculator is super inaccurate. According to that site my PC is using over 600W at stock and close to 700W overclocked.
> 
> Is it aimed at those cheap no name, no brand PSU's or is their intent to sell as many expensive EVGA's as possible?


LOL Yep.

I don't know *what* their deal is, but it's been this way ever since August 1st and I hate them for i because it has made my work on OCN a little more difficultt. They have been sent e-mails about this, but they never replied. So, I just steer people away from their site every chance I get.


----------



## Liranan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> LOL Yep.
> 
> I don't know *what* their deal is, but it's been this way ever since August 1st and I hate them for i because it has made my work on OCN a little more difficultt. They have been sent e-mails about this, but they never replied. So, I just steer people away from their site every chance I get.


What do you recommend we use instead?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> LOL Yep.
> 
> I don't know *what* their deal is, but it's been this way ever since August 1st and I hate them for i because it has made my work on OCN a little more difficultt. They have been sent e-mails about this, but they never replied. So, I just steer people away from their site every chance I get.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you recommend we use instead?
Click to expand...

That's the problem, and that's why I kinda hate them for this.


----------



## Liranan

So basically it's got to be done manually.


----------



## TwoCables

Or you can ask us.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

One way to cheat about how much a GPU pulls is to see what NVidia has spec'ed the engines to use.

Example:
Quote:


> Maximum Graphics Card Power (W): 195 W


(My GPU).

So 195W + my 4690k at [email protected] = 340W max draw from my UPS, but I also had 36W being drawn from my two monitors. That sounds pretty close once you factor in my PSU efficiency.

EDIT: Had to edit that three times due to some bugs. The link messed up twice is really weird ways...


----------



## Liranan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Or you can ask us.


What I was wondering is that I am using an Athlon II 235e 2.7 in my home server/router and have lowered it to 1.5 at 1.1V. Sadly I can't lower the voltage any further but would like to know how much power it's saving and how much I'll save by lowering it even further.

Also I'm using a 9800GT in the server but intend to replace it with a G210 (second one after I killed the first) but then I want to put the 9800GT in this desktop of mine to run Linux and pass the 290 to a Windows VM. Can my 650W PSU handle it or should I leave the 9800GT in the server and put the 210 in the desktop? The latter is my preference as I don't intend to play games in Linux but asking anyway.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> What I was wondering is that I am using an Athlon II 235e 2.7 in my home server/router and have lowered it to 1.5 at 1.1V. Sadly I can't lower the voltage any further but would like to know how much power it's saving and how much I'll save by lowering it even further.
> 
> Also I'm using a 9800GT in the server but intend to replace it with a G210 (second one after I killed the first) but then I want to put the 9800GT in this desktop of mine to run Linux and pass the 290 to a Windows VM. Can my 650W PSU handle it or should I leave the 9800GT in the server and put the 210 in the desktop? The latter is my preference as I don't intend to play games in Linux but asking anyway.


Have you downclocked the Athlon as well as downvolted? Both have an effect on power consumption.


----------



## Liranan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> What I was wondering is that I am using an Athlon II 235e 2.7 in my home server/router and *have lowered it to 1.5 at 1.1V*. Sadly I can't lower the voltage any further but would like to know how much power it's saving and how much I'll save by lowering it even further.
> 
> Also I'm using a 9800GT in the server but intend to replace it with a G210 (second one after I killed the first) but then I want to put the 9800GT in this desktop of mine to run Linux and pass the 290 to a Windows VM. Can my 650W PSU handle it or should I leave the 9800GT in the server and put the 210 in the desktop? The latter is my preference as I don't intend to play games in Linux but asking anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you downclocked the Athlon as well as downvolted? Both have an effect on power consumption.
Click to expand...

The Athlon's voltage ranges from 1.1 to 1.35. Sadly this MSI board won't go lower than 1.1. If it did I'd lower it even more.

Edit: I've lowered the CPU speed from 2.7 to 1.5.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> The Athlon's voltage ranges from 1.1 to 1.35. Sadly this MSI board won't go lower than 1.1. If it did I'd lower it even more.
> 
> Edit: I've lowered the CPU speed from 2.7 to 1.5.


Sorry missed that bit in your post.

The Athlon II X2 235e consumes around 45W under full load at stock. With your lowered voltage and clocks it'll be consuming well under 20W, due to the way CPU frequency and voltage scales. My calculations have it as low as 13W.

As for your previous question, 650W can handle it no problem.


----------



## TwoCables

The 9800 GT's power consumption is very low, especially when you're not using its 3D processing capabilities.

Thank you for being here, twerk. You're a major asset to OCN.


----------



## Liranan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> The Athlon's voltage ranges from 1.1 to 1.35. Sadly this MSI board won't go lower than 1.1. If it did I'd lower it even more.
> 
> Edit: I've lowered the CPU speed from 2.7 to 1.5.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry missed that bit in your post.
> 
> The Athlon II X2 235e consumes around 45W under full load at stock. With your lowered voltage and clocks it'll be consuming well under 20W, due to the way CPU frequency and voltage scales. My calculations have it as low as 13W.
> 
> As for your previous question, 650W can handle it no problem.
Click to expand...

So basically the board and NIC cards use more power than the CPU.

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> The 9800 GT's power consumption is very low, especially when you're not using its 3D processing capabilities.
> 
> Thank you for being here, twerk. You're a major asset to OCN.


What about the 9800GTX+? I have one of those too.

Now I have equal numbers of AMD, nVidia and Intel in house (two of each).


----------



## TwoCables

You said you won't be using the card for gaming, so its power consumption isn't a concern in the least bit. Having said that though, any good quality-made 450W PSU would be plenty.


----------



## Liranan

My server with the down clocked 235e at 1.5GHz and 9800GT runs on a Super Flower 300W PSU but any other video card I have will go in this PC of mine with the 290 so I can use that in Linux while I pass the 290 through to a Windows VM.

I need to find out if there are any programs that allow downclocking in Linux.

Edit: that 300W PSU was ridiculously cheap at 16 USD and has 2x13A 12V rails, more than powerful enough for my needs.

Coolbits doesn't work with my 9800GT, seems I need a newer video card for it to work (Fermi and newer).


----------



## shilka

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=454
Ripple could have been better


----------



## NFL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=454
> Ripple could have been better


Would it be a good upgrade for someone horribly annoyed with his squeaky NEX 650G?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFL*
> 
> Would it be a good upgrade for someone horribly annoyed with his squeaky NEX 650G?


The G2 or the Corsair RMx would be a far better upgrade if you can spend that much.


----------



## shilka

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=455
Other then some medicore voltage regulation this is actually not bad.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=455
> Other then some medicore voltage regulation this is actually not bad.


They could use a new designer too.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> They could use a new designer too.


Its old stock left over from the OCZ days and FirePower has not changed anything.
Blame the bad design and voltage regulation on OCZ.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Its old stock left over from the OCZ days and FirePower has not changed anything.
> Blame the bad design and voltage regulation on OCZ.


Was actually talking about the design of the stickers more than anything.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Was actually talking about the design of the stickers more than anything.


Yes and thats OCZ´s fault its their design not Firepower´s
Cheaper to just put the Firepower name on the old sticker then it is to make a whole new sticker

But i agree its ugly as sin


----------



## sijoune

Hi!
I am looking for a *quiet (20db max)* psu for an HTPC.

It will have to power:
CPU: i5 6500
GPU: gtx 750 ti
and also one SSD and one HDD.

I am looking for something around ~50€.

Can someone take a look at these and tell me what to choose?

So far i am thinking this: Be Quiet Pure Power L8-350W

Thanks!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sijoune*
> 
> Hi!
> I am looking for a *quiet (20db max)* psu for an HTPC.
> 
> It will have to power:
> CPU: i5 6500
> GPU: gtx 750 ti
> and also one SSD and one HDD.
> 
> I am looking for something around ~50€.
> 
> Can someone take a look at these and tell me what to choose?
> 
> So far i am thinking this: Be Quiet Pure Power L8-350W
> 
> Thanks!


The only one that I can recommend for around 50€ is the 450W XFX ProSeries Core Edition: https://www.skroutz.gr/s/417911/XFX-ProSeries-450W-Core-Edition-Full-Wired-Bronze.html

The 350W BeQuiet! Pure Power L8 is quite inferior and should cost much less than that.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sijoune*
> 
> Hi!
> I am looking for a *quiet (20db max)* psu for an HTPC.
> 
> It will have to power:
> CPU: i5 6500
> GPU: gtx 750 ti
> and also one SSD and one HDD.
> 
> I am looking for something around ~50€.
> 
> Can someone take a look at these and tell me what to choose?
> 
> So far i am thinking this: Be Quiet Pure Power L8-350W
> 
> Thanks!


https://www.skroutz.gr/s/4519106/Silverstone-Strider-SFX-300W.html

This is the cheapest semi-passive PSU you'll find, thus it'll be completely silent when idling. I have no idea how it stacks up quality wise though.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> https://www.skroutz.gr/s/4519106/Silverstone-Strider-SFX-300W.html
> 
> This is the cheapest semi-passive PSU you'll find, thus it'll be completely silent when idling. I have no idea how it stacks up quality wise though.


Its not all that great


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Its not all that great


Just read the JG review, not all that great indeed. But might be passable for a HTPC?

And it seems like the fan stays off up until ~140W, so it will probably almost never turn on in his system.


----------



## shilka

Should be fine for a HTPC not like it will stess the PSU that much.


----------



## aBanana144p

Hi, I am making a 1k build for a friend with 4690k and GTX 970. A quality 400 or 450 watt PSU would suffice, right? What would be the cheapest quality PSU in this area that you would recommend?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aBanana144p*
> 
> Hi, I am making a 1k build for a friend with 4690k and GTX 970. A quality 400 or 450 watt PSU would suffice, right? What would be the cheapest quality PSU in this area that you would recommend?


With current prices on 450W PSUs, a 550W PSU would be a much wiser purchase because it will likely be cheaper.

What store(s) can he order from?


----------



## Smanci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Just read the JG review, not all that great indeed. But might be passable for a HTPC?
> 
> And it seems like the fan stays off up until ~140W, so it will probably almost never turn on in his system.


It's probably OK. Just don't get the XFX. It's noisy.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aBanana144p*
> 
> Hi, I am making a 1k build for a friend with 4690k and GTX 970. A quality 400 or 450 watt PSU would suffice, right? What would be the cheapest quality PSU in this area that you would recommend?


Rosewill Capstone 450W (if it's in stock), Seasonic M12II/G, XFX XTR/XS.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Rosewill Capstone 450W (if it's in stock), Seasonic M12II/G, XFX XTR/XS.


The old Capstone is not made anymore and the new Capstone that replaces it is average at best so its much worse then the old Capstone.
You can thank EVGA for that since they are working Super Flower so hard they dont have time to make anything for anyone else.

Thats also the reason why we got the EVGA GS and GQ series, Super Flower cant keep up with demand so EVGA had to go to Seasonic and FSP.
Wish someone would ask ATNG to make something good for them, if there is any OEM that is underrated its ATNG.

But SevenTeam and Deer aka Solytech can go straight to hell for all i care.


----------



## Cyb3r

agreed shilka







getting my new 1000w supernova g2 tomorrow hello superflower club


----------



## TwoCables

Deer sucks worse than Dear.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Deer sucks worse than Dear.


Typo which i fixed
Too tired to even read what the hell i am typing


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Deer sucks worse than Dear.
> 
> 
> 
> Typo which i fixed
> Too tired to even read what the hell i am typing
Click to expand...

Aw, I'm just having a little fun. Don't mind me.


----------



## shilka

Everyone in the US is 5 to 8 hours behind me which means just as everyone from the US gets home and go online i am on my way or already sleeping.
Its 00.38 here and i should have go to bed an hour ago.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Everyone in the US is 5 to 8 hours behind me which means just as everyone from the US gets home and go online i am on my way or already sleeping.
> Its 00.38 here and i should have go to bed an hour ago.


You can go to bed right now. No one is looking. It'll be our little secret. When someone finally looks, they'll wonder where you went, and I'll be here pretending like I just performed an awesome disappearing magic trick.


----------



## shilka

Night then


----------



## aBanana144p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> With current prices on 450W PSUs, a 550W PSU would be a much wiser purchase because it will likely be cheaper.
> 
> What store(s) can he order from?


Any online stores from North America.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

MY CAPSTONE IS DISCONTINUED!? That actually explains a lot...


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aBanana144p*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> With current prices on 450W PSUs, a 550W PSU would be a much wiser purchase because it will likely be cheaper.
> 
> What store(s) can he order from?
> 
> 
> 
> Any online stores from North America.
Click to expand...

Is he ok with rebates?


----------



## phazer11

Hey anyone know any decent PSU ~$50 for canada? Helping a friend on a tight budget and slamming my head against the wall. The only things it needs to power are a AMD FX-6300 3.5GHz 6-Core Processor and a hard drive or two for an HTPC.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> Hey anyone know any decent PSU ~$50 for canada? Helping a friend on a tight budget and slamming my head against the wall. The only things it needs to power are a AMD FX-6300 3.5GHz 6-Core Processor
> and a hard drive or two for an HTPC.


What gpu will he be using?


----------



## phazer11

Just the on-die one in the cpu as far as I'm aware if he eer does use a discrite it would definitely not be super powerful it's mostly a family PC.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

The FX series has no on board GPU.

A second hand X50 series GPU from NVidia would be a great choice. If you can find something like a 650 or even a 640, they have quite a bit of power while only using less than 75W (GTX 640)


----------



## phazer11

*Sighs* He doesn't have the budget for a discrete. The PSU I picked broke the budget. I made the mistake of letting him pick the cpu and motherboard after telling him to do his research while I was finishing a project, gave him a few things to look at too. I'm substituting the CPU to a Intel Core i3-4170 3.7GHz Dual-Core Processor and a MSI H81M-P33 Micro ATX LGA1150 Motherboard

So it is once again a matter of only powering the cpu and a couple drives.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

I'm seeing the CX 430 for $43... There might be a better pick price wise, but for something this small, it will do.


----------



## shilka

First review of the FSP Hydro G has shown up
http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=456

Looking at prices on newegg this is damm good value sure its not as good as the G2 or the RMx but with rebates its cheaper

650 watt
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817104200&cm_re=FSP_Hydro_G-_-17-104-200-_-Product
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438054&cm_re=EVGA_SuperNova_G2-_-17-438-054-_-Product
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139143&cm_re=Corsair_RMx-_-17-139-143-_-Product

750 watt
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817104199&cm_re=FSP_Hydro_G-_-17-104-199-_-Product
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438017&cm_re=EVGA_SuperNova_G2-_-17-438-017-_-Product
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139142&cm_re=Corsair_RMx-_-17-139-142-_-Product

850 watt
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817104211&cm_re=FSP_Hydro_G-_-17-104-211-_-Product
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438018&cm_re=EVGA_SuperNova_G2-_-17-438-018-_-Product
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139141&cm_re=Corsair_RMx-_-17-139-141-_-Product

Its a shame that the new fully modular Cooler Master V is so overpriced
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817171100&cm_re=Cooler_Master_V_Series_650W-_-17-171-100-_-Product
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817171099&cm_re=Cooler_Master_V_Series_750W-_-17-171-099-_-Product


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Looks like a pretty good unit.


----------



## shilka

Could be a little bit cheaper but not a bad option at all if the RMx and G2 are priced higher or sold out.

Just wish the new Cooler Master V´s where not so overpriced the old semi modular ones are way better bang for buck.
Would rather get an XFX XTR or an Antec Edge in that price range if i needed a fully modular PSU cheaper then the G2 and RMx.


----------



## Imprezzion

Is there any info on the Xilence SPS-XPSQ-550.R4 and Xilence SPS-XPSQ-650.R4 PSU?
I can't really find anything on them....

They're very very cheap here (~€90-100) and claims to be Platinum.. Just curious whether they are terrible or not. It's probably junk but still. Curious


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Is there any info on the Xilence SPS-XPSQ-550.R4 and Xilence SPS-XPSQ-650.R4 PSU?
> I can't really find anything on them....
> 
> They're very very cheap here (~€90-100) and claims to be Platinum.. Just curious whether they are terrible or not. It's probably junk but still. Curious


They dont have all that great ripple suppression and the OEM is Andyson.
I would call them rather average which is the reason for the low price.

They would be fine for low end PC´s and/or HTPC/Media PC´s but i would not use them in high end gaming rigs.

All in all they are okey and really quiet but they are not what i would call great.
On other hand they are not junk as i have seen much much worse.


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Any information on this Enermax PSU model ETL650AWT-M? The master list on page one shows ETA650AWT-M, is this still the same PSU or have they changed the OEM?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817194116

It's currently 20% off of 69.99USD with a promotional code and has an additional $10 rebate.. I can always grab another Seasonic M12II 620 for 69.99 as well but maybe can pinch a few cents here, thoughts?

As an addition, the system will likely only put out 400W at absolute peak load, I was going to get an M12II 520 but the 620 is only $1 more, I now just spotted the Enermax one. Might as well get the extra head room for the same price. Is the Triathlor worth the $56 sales price or should I just spring for the M12II?

Double edit:

http://www.realhardtechx.com/index_archivos/Page567.htm

I found here that the Eco I posted from newegg is a CWT with a single rail 12v and lower max load (ETA model is Enermax OEM / Discontinued), I'm still trying to find some info on the build quality and testing under load.


----------



## shilka

The Seasonic M12II is better but its also very loud under load.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Let's see how long it takes for the guru's to find out how bad of a deal this unit is:


Spoiler: GG


----------



## TwoCables

ROFL! "Berserker" That's gotta be the worst PSU name ever!


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> ROFL! "Berserker" That's gotta be the worst PSU name ever!


Well the name Supernova from EVGA has always been interesting considering.. BOOM!

I can't find anything about this PSU short of the newegg and other store specs. Unless somebody else can chime in I don't think this one has been torn down for review yet. It's definitely a budget supply, I probably would use this in a basic machine at best but not my gaming rig unless there was more information, it was hard enough to even find the output sticker.



I would probably spend the extra $15 on a Seasonic S12II 520 for a little more out of the 12V (40A) and at least knowing whats inside. There is likely much better supplies if you can toss in an extra $15-20
I also just picked up an EVGA 750B2 for $56 on amazon and an EVGA 210-GQ-0650 (650W) for $69 and it came with a $15 rebate from Newegg. I'm pleased with both of them, especially the GQ.


----------



## shilka

The lower wattage EVGA SuperNova GQ units are average, ripple on the 12v rail goes as high as 60mv.
Seems like every EVGA PSU besides the G2 under 750 watts all have shortcomings, both the GS and the GQ are very average and the G1 is mediocre.


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The lower wattage EVGA SuperNova GQ units are average, ripple on the 12v rail goes as high as 60mv.
> Seems like every EVGA PSU besides the G2 under 750 watts all have shortcomings, both the GS and the GQ are very average and the G1 is mediocre.


I don't pretend to be a PSU guru but I would take any of these over the more popular models out there like OCZ ModXstream that are rated 40C or less with garbage unidentifiable caps. I'm sick of hearing about that junk supply and refuse to touch them anymore. 60mV suprises me a bit, I'm pretty sure the 750b2 peaked around 45mV on 12v and could pass for 80+ silver. I find both of these units to be well within spec for a daily use gaming rig, most of the people I build for are running stock or slightly overclocked i5s with a single gtx 970 right now as it is. I also grabbed a few M12II 620s for myself (I know.. I have a lot of power supplies) which I love, it's my new favorite supply at only $69.99 and not as loud as I was told the unit would be.

Average sure, but at the $55 sale price I think the 750 B2 and 650 GQ are some of the best in class for semi modular, XFX branded seasonic PSUs seem to have disappeared from the market, they have been out of stock for over a month now at our stores. if only the S12II was semi modular at the same price. G2 is known to be a great unit but I have a really hard if not impossible time convincing people to shell out over $100 for a power supply even though they want EVGA branded everything. Understand that I spend my time building hardware for slightly above average gamers and programmers, not extreme overclockers so I may look at things a bit differently in terms of penny pinching.


----------



## shilka

There is nothing wrong with average, its just that some seems to think when i say average i mean junk and that i am bashing it.

The GQ is really cheap but there is a reason for that its a bit average but that does not mean bad, is my english bad or something?
Because it often seems like people cant understand what i am saying.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> There is nothing wrong with average, its just that some seems to think when i say average i mean junk and that i am bashing it.
> 
> The GQ is really cheap but there is a reason for that its a bit average but that does not mean bad, is my english bad or something?
> Because it often seems like people cant understand what i am saying.


That's one of the hells of having Asperger Syndrome. That's why I am always trying to over-explain things. To make matters worse, you have a slight language barrier because English isn't your native language (if I remember correctly). So unfortunately, getting people to understand you requires even more effort.


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> There is nothing wrong with average, its just that some seems to think when i say average i mean junk and that i am bashing it.
> 
> The GQ is really cheap but there is a reason for that its a bit average but that does not mean bad, is my english bad or something?
> Because it often seems like people cant understand what i am saying.


Not at all, I'm very used to reading your posts and writing style. I just like to expand on things for people who may be reading who may be scared off by 'ok' power supplies. I'm usually not directing my comments totally at the person I'm replying to but to potential readers, just a habit from running my own forums, apologies if it came off strange/rude. Most of what I'm saying is in response to the post about the FSP "Berserker" posted on the prior page for $45, I just think the extra $10 for the EVGA or a little more for a Seasonic is likely going to be a much better decision, assuming he doesn't want to pay for a G2 or other enthusiast grade supply.


----------



## Imprezzion

Hmm.. After I put a new cooler on my 980 I can now hear that my PSU fan is giving up.

I wanted to replace is for qutie a while anyway since it's pretty old and not that efficient. I have another rig for this old one with a new fan anyway.

What should I get for my sig rig or is it a waste of money and should i just keep this one with a new fan which is what, €5?

Doesn't have to be modular or whatever. This case has a billion options to hide cables and can fit like, 5 PSU's worth of cables in the back so. .As long as the cables are sleeved i'm happy.
No SLI in the future. I do have *hefty* overclocks on everything and a lot of LED's, fans and such.

The RM550x / RM650x / RM750x are pretty cheap here now actually. Both being around €100 and the RM750x at €120.
XFX TS Series 650/750w is ~€85. They both cost exactly the same.
For the rest we get the Antec TruePower Classic TP-650C for €93.
Enermax Revolution X't 730 watt at €119
Antec Earthwatts EA-650 Platinum at €99
Antec TruePower Classic TP-750C at €106
Thermaltake Toughpower 750W GOLD (Modular) €119.
Cooler Master V Series V750 €115
The cheapest proper EVGA is the Supernova G2 750w at €125 but the others are all cheaper.


----------



## shilka

By far the best deal there is the Corsair RMx, that Cooler Master V750 is that the old semi modular one or the new fully modular one?
The worst one by far on that list is the Enermax Revolution X't.


----------



## Imprezzion

According to the specs the new full modular one. SKU: RS750-AFBAG1-EU. (Also available in 550w (€95) and 650w (€101).

How much power will I need actually? I don't really have a power meter and have always had pretty overpowered PSU's so never bothered to check it lol.


----------



## shilka

If you are not going to BIOS volt mod your video card or add more video cards you dont need more then a 550 watt PSU.
Best options from your list is either the Corsair RMx the Cooler Master V or the EVGA SuperNova G2/Super Flower Leadex.


----------



## Imprezzion

I'm already running my own built 1.275v BIOS mod.








Software (GPU-Z / MSI Afterburner) readout gives about 280w (peak) load for the GPU.

The Leadex's are quite a lot more expensive (~€130 for the 650w and ~€140 for the 750w)

Honestly, i've had bad experiences with the old CM V700 full modular. It crapped out with just a single voltmodded GTX780 and even a 1.35v 290x was enough to trip it's protection..
Replaced it under warranty but the new one did exactly the same.. Traded it with a buddy for this XFX just to test whether it was the PSU and this old beast has been running whatever I throw at it ever since and I just said to him keep the v700 i'll keep this one lol.

So it looks like i'll get a RM650x. Or 750x if the difference is small enough in price.

Thanks!


----------



## shilka

The V700/850/1000 are rebranded Seasonic KM3 units (V1200 is an XP3) vs all the new fully modular Cooler Master V units which are Enhance Electronics made.


----------



## Imprezzion

That makes it difficult again.. The V Series 650w is exactly the same price as the RM650x..


----------



## shilka

The RMx has better ripple suppression but the V is smaller if you dont have a lot of space.


----------



## Imprezzion

The Air 540 has so much space i don't worry about that.

RMx it is.


----------



## shilka

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=458

I wonder if Thermaltake is ever going to learn to fix that dammed cable connector problem where you can plug PCI-E in EPS and vice versa.
They have been flaked for it before and they should be flaked for it untill they learn.

Overall not a bad unit its just overpriced a bit and its been done better.
Is it just me or are most newer Thermaltake units just a bit meh?

EVGA SuperNova P2 1200 is cheaper and has better suppression and does not have that cable connector issuse.
You also get a full 10 year warranty on the P2, 2% better efficiency or less does not justify the extra cost of the Thermaltake nor does the software or colors options on the fan.

$380 for the Thermaltake or $230 for the EVGA P2 1200 watt.
You can get the P2 1600 watt for the same price as the Thermaltake so not really amazing value there.


----------



## TwoCables

lol pretty colors! Let's buy it!


----------



## Retrorockit

Thermaltake DPS G 650W I haven't found any reviews on this? I've heard some TT are good, some not so much.
PFC - PS-SPG-0650DPCGUS-G
FWIW 80 Gold rating. I found it offered 50% off.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retrorockit*
> 
> Thermaltake DPS G 650W I haven't found any reviews on this? I've heard some TT are good, some not so much.
> PFC - PS-SPG-0650DPCGUS-G
> FWIW 80 Gold rating. I found it offered 50% off.


Its not bad but the voltage regulation on the 5v and 3,3v rails pretty much sucks.
Not that those rails matter all that as they dont power more then 10% of the PC.

Just to double check its the Tough Power DPS Gold you are talking about and not the Smart DPS G right?


----------



## Retrorockit

Smart DPS G.
" Tough Power" isn't mentioned.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retrorockit*
> 
> Smart DPS G.
> " Tough Power" isn't mentioned.


There are no reviews on those so zero info or idea how good they are.


----------



## Retrorockit

It looks like they change the names so fast nobody knows what's what anymore. Thanks for the reply. Does the fact that it's 80Gold indicate anything useful?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retrorockit*
> 
> It looks like they change the names so fast nobody knows what's what anymore. Thanks for the reply. Does the fact that it's 80Gold indicate anything useful?


I know who the OEM is and thats CWT but that does not tell anyone anything really.

As for 80 plus no
Why 80 PLUS® is Irrelevant to You When Buying a PSU


----------



## TwoCables

Yeah, unfortunately the quality of a PSU cannot be judged by its 80+ Certification.


----------



## shilka

Holy crap it seems like Super Flower has improved the voltage regulation on the Leadex by a lot, 12v rail is now at 0,2% which is damm good.
The 5v and 3,3v rails are also below 1%.

The already outstanding ripple suppression is even lower now 9mv for the 12v rail 12mv for the 5v rail and 8m for the 3,3v rail
http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=459

A shame that 1000 watts is the lowest of the T2 series.
Only thing i am going to complain about is the price as $280 is way too much for a 1000 watt PSU.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> A shame that 1000 watts is the lowest of the T2 series.
> Only thing i am going to complain about is the price as $280 is way too much for a 1000 watt PSU.


I guess there's still the possibility of an 850W T2 coming later, since Superflower does have an 850W Leadex Titanium unit.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> I guess there's still the possibility of an 850W T2 coming later, since Superflower does have an 850W Leadex Titanium unit.


http://www.fudzilla.com/news/39645-evga-releases-1000w-850w-and-750w-supernova-t2-power-supplies
Seems like there IS a 750 and 850 watt on the way.


----------



## Deceiver777

Had an OCZ ZX - 1000w gold - but i think it's must be replaiced becouse i cant get a stable overclocking - and sometimes i hade a bsod 0000000124 and others - and permanent pc shutdown's.

With this psu i have an Asus Rampage 4 black edition and gtx titan black with 4960x.

This hardware was been sold except of psu.

Then a buy Z97 delux from Asus and i7 4770k and Gtx 780ti. Expirience exactly the same with that psu.

Now i running Asus x99 deluxe u/3.1 with 5820k and GTX Titan X - and the same now.

Looking for new one PSU and in my country i can get only Seasonic,ThermalTake and Be Quiet.

Intresting is this is good ? http://www.thermaltake.com/products-model.aspx?id=C_00002738

Only find review of 1050 model http://www.hardocp.com/article/2016/01/13/thermaltake_dps_g_1050w_platinum_power_supply_review/1#.VppjCiqLS70

Seem's to be not bad rails pulsation but not as good as in - Seasonic 1050XP3 voltage regulation but i heard many complain's about Seasonic working to loud and rails pulsation on v12 is about 50 is high.

What do u think guy's - can you help me with the choice?


----------



## shilka

Get a Seasonic or a Be Quet


----------



## shilka

Another average unit from SilverStone.
http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=460


----------



## LocoDiceGR

I'm about to buy this PSU -> M12 II Bronze to change my 4years old CX500 V2

is it worth the upgrade?


----------



## AcEsSalvation

This one? It's a great unit and is on the front page for suggested units.

I would have used PCPartPicker, but apparently it's down temporarily


----------



## shilka

The M12II is very well known for being very loud under load, so if you want a quiet PSU the M12II is not it.


----------



## SortOfGrim

I have 2 of those M12II psu's, and one of them has a faint (fan?) noise issue, it's sometimes noticeable. The other unit is perfectly silent.


----------



## LocoDiceGR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> I have 2 of those M12II psu's, and one of them has a faint (fan?) noise issue, it's sometimes noticeable. The other unit is perfectly silent.


hmm, im confused here


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BALANTAKOS*
> 
> hmm, im confused here


Don't be. I have an M12II that to me is virtually impossible to hear, but my office is in a very low ambient garage and the psu has about 2 inches of breathing room underneath. My guess is the fan used and the profile just cranks hard when it's under big load and getting hot (i.e. if i move it inside, turn on the heat, choke air flow a bit, it will get loud). Plus if you put two of the exact same model PSUs in the same exact scenario one may get hotter than the other.

either this or the bearings on some of the fans just come with issues.


----------



## TwoCables

That PSU will only be loud if you put the PSU under nearly full load. Otherwise, you won't hear it - as I've been saying for over a year now.


----------



## shilka

I also said loud under load.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I also said loud under load.


That can be interpreted in more than one way. You have to clearly explain what you mean. The fact that you never do is why you have a hard time getting people to understand you.


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I also said loud under load.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> That can be interpreted in more than one way. You have to clearly explain what you mean. The fact that you never do is why you have a hard time getting people to understand you.


My favorite dynamic duo at it again <3


----------



## Retrorockit

Thanks Shilka. I finally installed my EVGA Supernova B2 750W. It sure was tight fit in my Micro BTX. One DVD burner was 1/2" too long so I pulled it out and used the empty bay to store excess cable length.
It's quieter than the Coolermaster 500 at low loads so I guess the 140mm fan is doing what it should. I got slightly better bench mark than before but that may be the cool weather. When I apply my overclock 3.72Ghz. @ 1.538V. the CPU fan speeds up so I can't tell what the psu is doing, but it certainly isn't any worse than before. Now I can install My R9-285 ITX and see what the Old Dell BTX can really do.


----------



## ThijsH

Can you guys help me find the best value psu for the following conditions? Pricerange is 50-100$, 500-600w . Silence is my top priority, good build quality and voltage regulation are important. Doesn't have to be platinum efficiency but decent efficiency is welcome. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThijsH*
> 
> Can you guys help me find the best value psu for the following conditions? Pricerange is 50-100$, 500-600w . Silence is my top priority, good build quality and voltage regulation are important. Doesn't have to be platinum efficiency but decent efficiency is welcome. Thanks in advance for any help.


You can get an EVGA SuperNova G2 for under $100 if you can find it on sale or if you use a rebate card like newegg has.
Either that or the Corsair RMx which is around the same price point.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThijsH*
> 
> Can you guys help me find the best value psu for the following conditions? Pricerange is 50-100$, 500-600w . Silence is my top priority, good build quality and voltage regulation are important. Doesn't have to be platinum efficiency but decent efficiency is welcome. Thanks in advance for any help.


EVGA GQ 650W (Fan stays off the longest of the 3, but is only semi-modular)

EVGA GS 650W (fully modular)

EVGA G2 550W (best of the 3 in terms of performance)


----------



## shilka

The GS has average voltage regulation and the GQ has average ripple suppression.


----------



## ThijsH

Thanks for the replies! Those EVGA psu's are all 110$+ in my country unfortunately, any other recommendations? I've been looking into Be Quiet! psus, do those perform well and are they build well?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThijsH*
> 
> Thanks for the replies! Those EVGA psu's are all 110$+ in my country unfortunately, any other recommendations? I've been looking into Be Quiet! psus, do those perform well and are they build well?


They are for the most part way overpriced outside of the EU.
If you want a cheaper option there is the Seasonic G the Fractal Design Edison M the Antec Edge and the XFX XTR.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThijsH*
> 
> Thanks for the replies! Those EVGA psu's are all 110$+ in my country unfortunately, any other recommendations? I've been looking into Be Quiet! psus, do those perform well and are they build well?


Might be useful to actually mention what country you are from and what places you can buy from.


----------



## shilka

Requesting Power Supply Advice? Read This First!


----------



## TwoCables

Good grief guys. Why can't you just ask like this:

"So, what country do you live in?"


----------



## ThijsH

I live in the Netherlands. Thanks for the help, I think I found one that I'll acquire.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThijsH*
> 
> I live in the Netherlands. Thanks for the help, I think I found one that I'll acquire.


Oh, should be easy to find something then, plenty of good places to buy from in the EU.

Would you mind sharing what PSU you found?


----------



## ThijsH

Be Quiet! straight power 600w
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Oh, should be easy to find something then, plenty of good places to buy from in the EU.
> 
> Would you mind sharing what PSU you found?


I found a Be Quiet! system power 600w for 55 euro, haven't ordered yet though. According to a dutch review site's psu comparison it is the best in its price class while also being quietest. Figured I could spend some more on a better gfx card by going for a decent cheap psu instead of a great more expensive one. Is this a good idea or should I invest in a higher tier psu?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThijsH*
> 
> Be Quiet! straight power 600w
> I found a Be Quiet! system power 600w for 55 euro, haven't ordered yet though. According to a dutch review site's psu comparison it is the best in its price class while also being quietest. Figured I could spend some more on a better gfx card by going for a decent cheap psu instead of a great more expensive one. Is this a good idea or should I invest in a higher tier psu?


The system power units are not very good which is the reason for the low price.


----------



## ThijsH

I can live with not very good as long as itś quiet and decent, which it seems to be. Anything would be better than the terrible brandless psu that came with my pc anyway haha.


----------



## ThornTwist

When I bought my PSU a year and change ago, it was still a fairly unknown company. How does my psu stack up to other psus with similar wattage and + platinum?


----------



## shilka

FSP is the 5th bigest OEM in the world so they have never been little known.

As for how good it is
1200-1350 watts comparison thread


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> FSP is the 5th bigest OEM in the world so they have never been little known.
> 
> As for how good it is
> 1200-1350 watts comparison thread


Thanks for that info, the guide deserves a Rep from me


----------



## cdoublejj

i noticed THIS unit is not on there,

http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=220-PS-1000-V1

is it bad?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> i noticed THIS unit is not on there,
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=220-PS-1000-V1
> 
> is it bad?


Based on jonnyguru's review, it seems like it's one of the best psus on the market in the 1000w range. The P2 also got a similar score.

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story6&reid=361

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story6&reid=421

The OP does not get updated often AFAIK, but basically the P2/G2 units are EVGA's cream of the crop while the GS/GQ are what I consider above average and if they can be snagged at low prices they are worth it.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Based on jonnyguru's review, it seems like it's one of the best psus on the market in the 1000w range. The P2 also got a similar score.
> 
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story6&reid=361
> 
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story6&reid=421
> 
> The OP does not get updated often AFAIK, but basically the P2/G2 units are EVGA's cream of the crop while the GS/GQ are what I consider above average and if they can be snagged at low prices they are worth it.


is there a known difference between the PS and P2?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

The only one that I could find right off the bat is that the PS is newer than the P2 but both perform about the same. If the P2 can be found much cheaper than the PS then the P2 is probably a better buy.

Is this a PSU you need or just stumbled across. If its a need, may I ask what do you want to power with it?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> is there a known difference between the PS and P2?


The PS is a Seasonic XP2S and the P2 is a Super Flower Leadex so they have nothing in common.
EVGA SuperNova lineup explained

As for the reason why its not in the OP thats because it has not been updated in a very long time.


----------



## xciter

I got rid of crossfire and get instead 290x, so I wanna change my Zalman 1KW PSU for something fully modular and more quiet. What should I pick:
1. 750W or 850W?
2. Corsair RMi/RMx or Seasonic X or EVGA G2 or something else?

I've read some topics, that Seasonic and 290x may cause a problem with 8pin connector. Also EVGA is the most loud from these 3 PSUs. So Corsair is the only deal?


----------



## shilka

The Seasonic X is older and overpriced so its either the RMx or the G2.
And yes the G2 is a little bit louder but that does make it loud, i have one and with case fans and videos cards going on its impossible to hear the PSU.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xciter*
> 
> I got rid of crossfire and get instead 290x, so I wanna change my Zalman 1KW PSU for something fully modular and more quiet. What should I pick:
> 1. 750W or 850W?
> 2. Corsair RMi/RMx or Seasonic X or EVGA G2 or something else?
> 
> I've read some topics, that Seasonic and 290x may cause a problem with 8pin connector. Also EVGA is the most loud from these 3 PSUs. So Corsair is the only deal?


Why are you looking at 750W or 850W? That's overkill. A good quality-made 550W PSU would still be plenty.


----------



## Smanci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Why are you looking at 750W or 850W? That's overkill. A good quality-made 550W PSU would still be _plenty_.


Hardly any 550W unit would stay quiet with 290x, though.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Why are you looking at 750W or 850W? That's overkill. A good quality-made 550W PSU would still be _plenty_.
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly any 550W unit would stay quiet with 290x, though.
Click to expand...

I have a 290 paired with a 550W PSU, I have eco mode turned off and I can never hear the PSU fan over any other fan in the system.


----------



## xciter

So I will get Corsair RM750x. Is there any point to pay extra 15 bucks for Corsair Link?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xciter*
> 
> So I will get Corsair RM750x. Is there any point to pay extra 15 bucks for Corsair Link?


That depends on if you think you will use it.

How much would you be paying for the RM750x?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xciter*
> 
> So I will get Corsair RM750x. Is there any point to pay extra 15 bucks for Corsair Link?


Not really no


----------



## xciter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> That depends on if you think you will use it.
> 
> How much would you be paying for the RM750x?


$130 for RMx and $147 for RMi


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xciter*
> 
> $130 for RMx and $147 for RMi


$130? From where?


----------



## xciter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> $130? From where?


E-shop in Moscow.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xciter*
> 
> E-shop in Moscow.


Oh. Do they have a small selection?


----------



## xciter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Oh. Do they have a small selection?


Actually I can find Seasonic, EVGA or TT instead of Corsair, but price is pretty similar. So my choice is RMx.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xciter*
> 
> Actually I can find Seasonic, EVGA or TT instead of Corsair, but price is pretty similar. So my choice is RMx.


There are lots of options that are still quite excellent that could potentially have a much lower price, saving you a bundle. For example, here in the States the 650W SeaSonic G Series is *MUCH* cheaper than the RM750x. Then you have the 650W and 750W EVGA G2 PSUs which lower prices as well.

I feel that this is just something worth checking into with a chance of keeping more money in your pocket.


----------



## xciter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> There are lots of options that are still quite excellent that could potentially have a much lower price, saving you a bundle. For example, here in the States the 650W SeaSonic G Series is *MUCH* cheaper than the RM750x. Then you have the 650W and 750W EVGA G2 PSUs which lower prices as well.
> 
> I feel that this is just something worth checking into with a chance of keeping more money in your pocket.


As I mentioned earlier, I've read about problems combining Seasonic and Radeon 290x. G2 is either 1KW or even more expensive in other shops.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xciter*
> 
> As I mentioned earlier, I've read about problems combining Seasonic and Radeon 290x. G2 is either 1KW or even more expensive in other shops.


Oh, so they have a small selection.


----------



## smke

trying to find a good 650 to 750 w psu to replace my 460w cooler master psu with full modular black cables and 8 to 10 sata conectors here is what my system is

case cooler master haf 932 advanced
mobo asus z97 deluxe/usb3.1
cpu i7 4790k oc to 47 and uncore to 46
memory G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2400
vid caed NVIDIA GeForce GT 740
tv tuner Hauppauge WinTV-HVR-2250 (8851)
sound Sound Blaster Z
Silverstone ECU01 PCI-E Gen 2.0 Card w/ 2 x Internal 19-Pin USB3.0 10Gbps Ports requires a sata conector
ssd G.SKILL FM-25S3-240GPFS
hdd1 500gb wd green
hdd2 500gb wd green
odd 1 lg blue ray burner
odd 2 lite on dvd burner

that's what I have now. here is what I want to add

ek predator 240
hdd 3 2tb wd red
hdd 4 2tb wd red
memory G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2400


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> trying to find a good 650 to 750 w psu to replace my 460w cooler master psu with full modular black cables and 8 to 10 sata conectors here is what my system is
> 
> mobo asus z97 deluxe/usb3.1
> cpu i7 4790k oc to 47 and uncore to 46
> memory G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2400
> vid caed NVIDIA GeForce GT 740
> tv tuner Hauppauge WinTV-HVR-2250 (8851)
> sound Sound Blaster Z
> Silverstone ECU01 PCI-E Gen 2.0 Card w/ 2 x Internal 19-Pin USB3.0 10Gbps Ports requires a sata conector
> ssd G.SKILL FM-25S3-240GPFS
> hdd1 500gb wd green
> hdd2 500gb wd green
> odd 1 lg blue ray burner
> odd 2 lite on dvd burner
> 
> that's what I have now. here is what I want to add
> 
> ek predator 240
> hdd 3 2tb wd red
> hdd 4 2tb wd red
> memory G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2400


You dont need more then a good 450 watt PSU for that system as it is so 650-750 watt is way overkill.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> trying to find a good 650 to 750 w psu to replace my 460w cooler master psu with full modular black cables and 8 to 10 sata conectors here is what my system is
> 
> mobo asus z97 deluxe/usb3.1
> cpu i7 4790k oc to 47 and uncore to 46
> memory G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2400
> vid caed NVIDIA GeForce GT 740
> tv tuner Hauppauge WinTV-HVR-2250 (8851)
> sound Sound Blaster Z
> Silverstone ECU01 PCI-E Gen 2.0 Card w/ 2 x Internal 19-Pin USB3.0 10Gbps Ports requires a sata conector
> ssd G.SKILL FM-25S3-240GPFS
> hdd1 500gb wd green
> hdd2 500gb wd green
> odd 1 lg blue ray burner
> odd 2 lite on dvd burner
> 
> that's what I have now. here is what I want to add
> 
> ek predator 240
> hdd 3 2tb wd red
> hdd 4 2tb wd red
> memory G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2400


Before I look for PSUs to recommend, why are you looking for a good 650-750W PSU? Are you planning to have like two GTX 980s?


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> trying to find a good 650 to 750 w psu to replace my 460w cooler master psu with full modular black cables and 8 to 10 sata conectors here is what my system is
> 
> mobo asus z97 deluxe/usb3.1
> 
> cpu i7 4790k oc to 47 and uncore to 46
> 
> memory G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2400
> 
> vid caed NVIDIA GeForce GT 740
> 
> tv tuner Hauppauge WinTV-HVR-2250 (8851)
> 
> sound Sound Blaster Z
> 
> Silverstone ECU01 PCI-E Gen 2.0 Card w/ 2 x Internal 19-Pin USB3.0 10Gbps Ports requires a sata conector
> 
> ssd G.SKILL FM-25S3-240GPFS
> 
> hdd1 500gb wd green
> 
> hdd2 500gb wd green
> 
> odd 1 lg blue ray burner
> 
> odd 2 lite on dvd burner
> 
> that's what I have now. here is what I want to add
> 
> ek predator 240
> 
> hdd 3 2tb wd red
> 
> hdd 4 2tb wd red
> 
> memory G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2400
> 
> 
> 
> Before I look for PSUs to recommend, why are you looking for a good 650-750W PSU? Are you planning to have like two GTX 980s?
Click to expand...

what u see on the list is what I'm going to run


----------



## shilka

You are looking in a wattage range that is massive overkill then.
A good 550 watt PSU could power your system with no problems, even that is overkill but lower wattage units are way overpriced.

You dont need a 650 or 750 watt PSU its a waste of money if you are not going to have a bigger and better video card then that.


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> You are looking in a wattage range that is massive overkill then.
> A good 550 watt PSU could power your system with no problems, even that is overkill but lower wattage units are way overpriced.
> 
> You dont need a 650 or 750 watt PSU its a waste of money if you are not going to have a bigger and better video card then that.


can't find a lower watt psu with the sata conectors


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> can't find a lower watt psu with the sata conectors


The EVGA SuperNova G2 550 watt has 9.
And why not ditch those two 500 GB HDD´s and get a 1 TB instead as thats one HDD instead of two.

And why do you have two optical drives?


----------



## TwoCables

I'll tell you why *I* have two optical drives: because sometimes I like to keep a CD or a movie in one and still be able to use the other. Sometimes too having two of them makes it easier to copy one disc to another. Or sometimes I'm listening to a CD or watching a movie and I may end up needing to use the other for something.


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> can't find a lower watt psu with the sata conectors
> 
> 
> 
> The EVGA SuperNova G2 550 watt has 9.
> And why not ditch those two 500 GB HDD´s and get a 1 TB instead as thats one HDD instead of two.
> 
> And why do you have two optical drives?
Click to expand...

what about since I am overclocking my cpu


----------



## TwoCables

No, you only have a GT 740, which pulls like no power (practically speaking). Even if you had a GTX 780, you still wouldn't need anything more than a good quality-made 550W PSU. I'm overclocking both my 2500K and GTX 780 and I would be more than fine with a good quality-made 550W PSU.


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> No, you only have a GT 740, which pulls like no power (practically speaking). Even if you had a GTX 780, you still wouldn't need anything more than a good quality-made 550W PSU. I'm overclocking both my 2500K and GTX 780 and I would be more than fine with a good quality-made 550W PSU.


I thank i'm going to go with this EVGA 120-G1-0750-XR 80 PLUS GOLD 750 W 10 yr Warranty Fully Modular NVIDIA SLI Ready and Crossfire Support Continuous Power Supply


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> I thank i'm going to go with this EVGA 120-G1-0750-XR 80 PLUS GOLD 750 W 10 yr Warranty Fully Modular NVIDIA SLI Ready and Crossfire Support Continuous Power Supply


You dont need that much wattage for the system you have so waste of money.
If you come here and ask for advice why even bother to ask if you are not going to listen anyway?

And the PSU you picked is rubbish so no.
Why you should not buy an EVGA SuperNova NEX650G/750G (aka G1)


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> I thank i'm going to go with this EVGA 120-G1-0750-XR 80 PLUS GOLD 750 W 10 yr Warranty Fully Modular NVIDIA SLI Ready and Crossfire Support Continuous Power Supply
> 
> 
> 
> You dont need that much wattage for the system you have so waste of money.
> If you come here and ask for advice why even bother to ask if you are not going to listen anyway?
> 
> And the PSU you picked is rubbish so no.
> Why you should not buy an EVGA SuperNova NEX650G/750G (aka G1)
Click to expand...

ok then what evga psu would u sget then


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> ok then what evga psu would u sget then


He already said that the 550W EVGA SuperNOVA *G2* has 9 SATA connectors.


----------



## shilka

The 550 watt G2 as there is no reason to get a 750 watt unit unless you are going to run 2 high end video cards.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> He already said that the 550W EVGA SuperNOVA *G2* has 9 SATA connectors.


Yes and unless i counted wrong he needed 8 which would leave one unused.


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The 550 watt G2 as there is no reason to get a 750 watt unit unless you are going to run 2 high end video cards.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> He already said that the 550W EVGA SuperNOVA *G2* has 9 SATA connectors.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and unless i counted wrong he needed 8 which would leave one unused.
Click to expand...

did u take into account what I going to add I futer


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> did u take into account what I going to add I futer


You said you will need 8-10 SATA connectors. I'm counting a grand total of 7. That means the 550W G2 will have two more than you need, and it will also still be extreme overkill in its power capacity.


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> did u take into account what I going to add I futer
> 
> 
> 
> You said you will need 8-10 SATA connectors. I'm counting a grand total of 7.
Click to expand...

here my lis whaye now and what I plan to addtrying to find a good 650 to 750 w psu to replace my 460w cooler master psu with full modular black cables and 8 to 10 sata conectors here is what my system is

case cooler master haf 932 advanced
mobo asus z97 deluxe/usb3.1
cpu i7 4790k oc to 47 and uncore to 46
memory G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2400
vid caed NVIDIA GeForce GT 740
tv tuner Hauppauge WinTV-HVR-2250 (8851)
sound Sound Blaster Z
Silverstone ECU01 PCI-E Gen 2.0 Card w/ 2 x Internal 19-Pin USB3.0 10Gbps Ports requires a sata conector
ssd G.SKILL FM-25S3-240GPFS
hdd1 500gb wd green
hdd2 500gb wd green
odd 1 lg blue ray burner
odd 2 lite on dvd burner

that's what I have now. here is what I want to add

ek predator 240
hdd 3 2tb wd red
hdd 4 2tb wd red
memory G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2400


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> You said you will need 8-10 SATA connectors. I'm counting a grand total of 7.


Both the SilverStone and the EK needs a SATA power so its 8 total, 9 if the tv tuner uses SATA as well.

And really you are going to add more? you are aware you can just get a SATA splitter right?
And there is no need to post the same info again we saw it the first time.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Both the SilverStone and the EK needs a SATA power so its 8 total.
> 
> And really you are going to add more? you are aware you can just get a spliter right?
> And there is no need to post the same info again we saw it the first time.


Ok so 8.

And yes, *we saw your post the first time*.

Again, the GT 740 basically pulls next to no power at all (practically speaking). Under the most demanding loads you will put your computer under, your power consumption will be in the 200s (it *might* exceed 300W... maybe). So again, the 550W EVGA G2 is more than plenty - it's extreme overkill for your computer. It has 9 SATA connectors and all the power your computer will ever need.


----------



## shilka

There exist SATA splitters and they cost almost nothing.
So if 9 connectors is not enough and you want to have more you can get a couple of splitters.

Cost about $6 on amazon
http://www.amazon.com/StarTech-com-PYO2SATA-Power-Splitter-Adapter/dp/B002N2EHVQ


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Both the SilverStone and the EK needs a SATA power so its 8 total.
> 
> And really you are going to add more? you are aware you can just get a spliter right?
> 
> And there is no need to post the same info again we saw it the first time.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so 8.
> 
> And yes, *we saw your post the first time*.
> 
> Again, the GT 740 basically pulls next to no power at all (practically speaking). Under the most demanding loads you will put your computer under, your power consumption will be in the 200s (it *might* exceed 300W... _maybe_). So again, the 550W EVGA G2 is more than plenty - it's extreme overkill for your computer. It has 9 SATA connectors and all the power your computer will ever need.
Click to expand...

but what if I decided to change out the gpu for a 980 ti


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> but what if I decided to change out the gpu for a 980 ti


I addressed that already: you'll still have enough power.

Do you actually plan to have a GTX 980 Ti? Or are you just trying to trick me into recommending a higher-wattage PSU?

Here, you could also get the 750W EVGA B2:

http://pcpartpicker.com/part/evga-power-supply-110b20750vr


----------



## AcEsSalvation

550W will still be able to handle all of that. HDD use something like 8W when spinning at full speed. 980Ti + OC CPU may be able to get to ~480W when everything is at 100% load, which doesn't happen during realistic gaming loads.


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> but what if I decided to change out the gpu for a 980 ti
> 
> 
> 
> I addressed that already: you'll still have enough power.
> 
> Do you actually plan to have a GTX 980 Ti? Or are you just trying to trick me into recommending a higher-wattage PSU?
Click to expand...

might want to get everything else done first


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> might want to get everything else done first


You're confusing me. You told me that what we see in your list is what you will have. Remember? I asked why you want to have a 650-750W PSU, and I asked you if your reason is that you might have like say two GTX 980s. You answered that by saying what we see in your list is what you will have, which tells me that you won't be making any such upgrades.


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> might want to get everything else done first
> 
> 
> 
> You're confusing me. You told me that what we see in your list is what you will have. Remember? I asked why you want to have a 650-750W PSU, and I asked you if your reason is that you might have like say two GTX 980s. You answered that by saying what we see in your list is what you will have, which tells me that you won't be making any such upgrades.
Click to expand...

I just want to make shure that f after every thing lse is done fi I go with a 980ti I have the powe


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> I just want to make shure that f after every thing lse is done fi I go with a 980ti I have the powe


If you're really that worried about it, then get the 750W B2 that I linked earlier. However, I sincerely doubt you will ever get a GTX 980 Ti. Even so, the 550W G2 will have plenty of power.

I have to log out because I have somewhere to be.


----------



## smke

why say u thank I would never get that video cart


----------



## shilka

Alright i have to ask now are you trolling?
And i dont mean be rude but your spelling is so bad that its very hard to understand what you are saying.

Sory but i am done here i have other plans tonight.


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Alright i have to ask now are you trolling?
> And i dont mean be rude but your spelling is so bad that its very hard to understand what you are saying.
> 
> Sory but i am done here i have other plans tonight.


no i'm not trolling sorry about spelling


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> no i'm not trolling sorry about spelling


Using some capitalization and punctuation helps too.









I really don't get why you come here, just to resist every word of advice they try to give you.

Just get the 550W EVGA G2, like shilka told you at the start.


It has plenty of power for any single GPU you might want.
It has plenty of SATA connectors, and you can always add more with splitters or molex to sata adapters/splitters.
Its a great PSU in general.


----------



## Fantaisie

I'm thinking about buying a 980 ti and the recommended wattage is apparently 600. I've got a 500w psu, but are you guys saying it could still work?


----------



## stin0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fantaisie*
> 
> I'm thinking about buying a 980 ti and the recommended wattage is apparently 600. I've got a 500w psu, but are you guys saying it could still work?


Sure, no problem.
Your PSU is not the best in terms of quality, but it's decent enough to run your CPU + 980 TI without any problems.

You could even give your i7 a slight overclock (few hundred mhz) but I wouldn't overclock both CPU + GPU on that PSU; you'll need a tier 1 550w PSU for that in my opinion.
Something like a Corsair RM550X, EVGA 550w G2 or SF Platinum 550w.

Others might recommend a 650w PSU but I find it a waste of money, a 550w PSU is fine for almost any CPU + GPU + Overclock.
In some cases however, like an 8-core X99 platform, a 650w PSU might be the better option.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fantaisie*
> 
> I'm thinking about buying a 980 ti and the recommended wattage is apparently 600. I've got a 500w psu, but are you guys saying it could still work?


The 600W recommendation is for 600W peak-rated PSUs, and a typical 600W peak-rated PSU would have a +12V capacity of about 432W or less (36A or less). So, if your PSU's +12V capacity is at least 432W or 36A, then you should have enough power - just as long as you aren't doing any overclocking whatsoever.


----------



## Fantaisie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stin0*
> 
> Sure, no problem.
> Your PSU is not the best in terms of quality, but it's decent enough to run your CPU + 980 TI without any problems.
> 
> You could even give your i7 a slight overclock (few hundred mhz) but I wouldn't overclock both CPU + GPU on that PSU; you'll need a tier 1 550w PSU for that in my opinion.
> Something like a Corsair RM550X, EVGA 550w G2 or SF Platinum 550w.
> 
> Others might recommend a 650w PSU but I find it a waste of money, a 550w PSU is fine for almost any CPU + GPU + Overclock.
> In some cases however, like an 8-core X99 platform, a 650w PSU might be the better option.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> The 600W recommendation is for 600W peak-rated PSUs, and a typical 600W peak-rated PSU would have a +12V capacity of about 432W or less (36A or less). So, if your PSU's +12V capacity is at least 432W or 36A, then you should have enough power - just as long as you aren't doing any overclocking whatsoever.


If I'm reading it right then according to this I have a +12V capacity of 456W.


----------



## stin0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fantaisie*
> 
> If I'm reading it right then according to this I have a +12V capacity of 456W.


Yeah you have nothing to worry in my opinion, especially during 'normal' use like gaming where your GPU and CPU are not constantly at 100% full load. In benchmarks like 3Dmark Firestrike your hardware is really pushed to its limits and that results in 'unrealistic' power consumption


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fantaisie*
> 
> If I'm reading it right then according to this I have a +12V capacity of 456W.


Yep, you're right! So, I would say you're all set.


----------



## Fantaisie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stin0*
> 
> Yeah you have nothing to worry in my opinion, especially during 'normal' use like gaming where your GPU and CPU are not constantly at 100% full load. In benchmarks like 3Dmark Firestrike your hardware is really pushed to its limits and that results in 'unrealistic' power consumption


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Yep, you're right! So, I would say you're all set.


Do you think I could overclock the CPU? I can't remember how I set it up, the core speed is currently moving between 3.5 to 3.7GHz.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fantaisie*
> 
> Do you think I could overclock the CPU? I can't remember how I set it up, the core speed is currently moving between 3.5 to 3.7GHz.


You should try just to see what you can get away with. I think that your PSU would just harmlessly turn off if the power consumption gets too high. Do you have anything that tells you how many watts are being consumed? Like a wall meter (like what we have here in the U.S. called the Kill A Watt).


----------



## Fantaisie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stin0*
> 
> Yeah you have nothing to worry in my opinion, especially during 'normal' use like gaming where your GPU and CPU are not constantly at 100% full load. In benchmarks like 3Dmark Firestrike your hardware is really pushed to its limits and that results in 'unrealistic' power consumption


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> You should try just to see what you can get away with. I think that your PSU would just harmlessly turn off if the power consumption gets too high. Do you have anything that tells you how many watts are being consumed? Like a wall meter (like what we have here in the U.S. called the Kill A Watt).


I don't think have a wall meter.
Thanks for the help, both of you.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fantaisie*
> 
> I don't think have a wall meter.
> Thanks for the help, both of you.


You're welcome. I can't wait for your reaction to this upgrade. You're going to be like, "HOLY CRAP!" hehe


----------



## shilka

Remember to take the efficiency of your PSU off any wall reading you get.


----------



## poupet

Hello,

PSU is the last thing i need for a mini pc Sugo SG13 with only i3 6100t and ssd/ram/mb. maybe a 750ti later.
I look for the quietest 300w sfx psu. Which psu would it be? be quiet sfx power 2 ? silverstone? fsp ?
I looked several reviews but noise seems to be a bit loud in sfx psu.
If it is really more interesting, maybe i should go for a atx psu (if there is a very silent modular psu not too expensive)? but i really would like a SFX to stay "mini".

Thanks.


----------



## shilka

Most SFX PSU´s are anything but quiet.
The Cooler Master V are 140mm and are pretty quiet so thats pretty much the best of both worlds.


----------



## Smanci

The semi-passive 300W SFX model from silverstone is actually very quiet until 200W.


----------



## poupet

Thanks for your answers, i just found out that my fanless 400w seasonic can apparently fit in the sugo sg13 case (i did not receive my case yet). I guess i can stick with it a little more, waiting maybe for sfx psu to be less expensive/modular/fanless.


----------



## Shardnax

Of the two, which is the better PSU, EVGA 100-B1-0600-KR or EVGA 100-B1-0500-KR? Is there anything better in the $40 or less range? Usage would be with an Athlon II X4 620 and a 560 ti.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Of the two, which is the better PSU, EVGA 100-B1-0600-KR or EVGA 100-B1-0500-KR? Is there anything better in the $40 or less range? Usage would be with an Athlon II X4 620 and a 560 ti.


Why you should not buy an EVGA 400-600 and 500B-600B
There is nothing that is good and less then $40

The XFX TS Bronze is $55 after rebate on newegg and thats about as cheap as you can get and even then its not great.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817207013&cm_re=XFX_TS-_-17-207-013-_-Product

And no the Corsair CX is not better
Why you should not buy a Corsair CX


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Why you should not buy an EVGA 400-600 and 500B-600B
> There is nothing that is good and less then $40
> 
> The XFX TS Bronze is $55 after rebate on newegg and thats about as cheap as you can get and even then its not great.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817207013&cm_re=XFX_TS-_-17-207-013-_-Product
> 
> *And no the Corsair CX is not better*
> Why you should not buy a Corsair CX


No need to be presumptuous, this isn't for me and I'm here for a reason







.

Is there really nothing that's at least modest in the $50 or less range :\?

Edit: Thanks for replying.


----------



## shilka

Almost everything at $50 or lower is group regulated (even the XFX TS) which means voltage regulation is not going to be very good.
The new Corsair CX are DC-DC which means they are not group regulated but since there are no reveiws on those i wont recommend those.

The Corsair CS cost a little bit more then the XFX TS and those are not group regulated, on the other hand ripple suppression is a bit average.

Found a good deal for you the 650 watt EVGA GQ is $55 after rebate on newegg and while its overkill wattge wise its much better then everything else i have seen in the same price range so far.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438059&cm_re=EVGA_GQ-_-17-438-059-_-Product

Cant find a better deal for you, its also one of the only semi modular options in that price range besides the Corsair CS.


----------



## Shardnax

Alright, thanks.


----------



## Elrick

I suppose this question is for the illustrious "shilka" here.

Is this power supply the, *Silverstone Strider Titanium 600W ST60F-TI* worth buying and installing inside their Silverstone FT-03 case?

Only chose this power supply because it looks like it was designed for their case plus it accepts their own short cables which would work inside the FT-03. Just need to know your own personal opinion here because your word has a lot of credence here on OCN.

Please let me know........


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> I suppose this question is for the illustrious "shilka" here.
> 
> Is this power supply the, *Silverstone Strider Titanium 600W ST60F-TI* worth buying and installing inside their Silverstone FT-03 case?
> 
> Only chose this power supply because it looks like it was designed for their case plus it accepts their own short cables which would work inside the FT-03. Just need to know your own personal opinion here because your word has a lot of credence here on OCN.
> 
> Please let me know........


SilverStone units are a bit average at best so no i would not buy a SilverStone unit less its either really cheap (which the Strider Titanium is NOT) or if its the only thing that fits.
The Cooler Master V series are almost as small as the SilverStone units are they are much better.

So no dont bother witth the Strider Titanium its not worth it.
There are also no reviews of the Strider Titanium which means i dont recommend anyone buying one untill its been reviewed.

So short answer no.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> I suppose this question is for the illustrious "shilka" here.
> 
> Is this power supply the, *Silverstone Strider Titanium 600W ST60F-TI* worth buying and installing inside their Silverstone FT-03 case?
> 
> Only chose this power supply because it looks like it was designed for their case plus it accepts their own short cables which would work inside the FT-03. Just need to know your own personal opinion here because your word has a lot of credence here on OCN.
> 
> Please let me know........


The Strider Titanium PSU's are pretty terrible value.

If I was in the market for a modular compact ATX PSU ~600W, I would just go with either the Cooler Master V550 or the 550W Silverstone Strider Gold.


----------



## stin0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> The Strider Titanium PSU's are pretty terrible value.
> 
> If I was in the market for a modular compact ATX PSU ~600W, I would just go with either the Cooler Master V550 or the 550W Silverstone Strider Gold.


I would go for a Corsair RM550x, EVGA 550w G2 or SF Leadex Platinum 550w


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stin0*
> 
> I would go for a Corsair RM550x, EVGA 550w G2 or SF Leadex Platinum 550w


Those are all larger units with longer cables. The RM550x being 160mm in lenth and the G2 and Leadex 165mm.


----------



## stin0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Those are all larger units with longer cables. The RM550x being 160mm in lenth and the G2 and Leadex 165mm.


Oh snap my bad, i didn't read the 'compact' part. I stand corrected


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> The Strider Titanium PSU's are pretty terrible value.
> 
> If I was in the market for a modular compact ATX PSU ~600W, I would just go with either the Cooler Master V550 or the 550W Silverstone Strider Gold.


The Strider Gold are not all that great either.

Its almost like lose voltage regulation is what SilverStone has become known for these days.
And thats a damm shame as the first Strider Gold where MUCH better then the newest ones are.

Much of their old stuff where better so SilverStone units keeps getting smaller and smaller but also worse and worse.
If you need a small PSU get an SFX PSU otherwise stop making your ATX units smaller and worse SilverStone.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The Strider Gold are not all that great either.
> 
> Its almost like lose voltage regulation is what SilverStone has become known for these days.
> And thats a damm shame as the first Strider Gold where MUCH better then the newest ones are.
> 
> Much of their old stuff where better so SilverStone units keeps getting smaller and smaller but also worse and worse.
> If you need a small PSU get an SFX PSU otherwise stop making your ATX units smaller and worse SilverStone.


This ST55F-G is still the same as the one reviewed here, isn't it?

Its not an amazing unit, but it's nothing to complain about either.

But you're right, their 500W SFX-L unit is probably a better buy, its smaller, cheaper and performs better.

I wonder when they're going to release that 700W SFX-L unit that they showed of months ago.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> SilverStone units are a bit average at best so no i would not buy a SilverStone unit less its either really cheap (which the Strider Titanium is NOT) or if its the only thing that fits.
> 
> The Cooler Master V series are almost as small as the SilverStone units are they are much better.


Thanks shilka and friends here on OCN, for pointing the way for me







.

Nice to know which would be the better purchase these days, gone to Newegg and saw these two but which one to buy;

Choice 1 Link;

http://www.newegg.com/global/au/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817171093

Choice 2 Link;

http://www.newegg.com/global/au/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817171100

Damn, have no idea which model to buy, please let me know which one deserves to be selected?


----------



## shilka

Its the same PSU the cheaper one is just semi modular and the other is fully modular.
Otherwise they are the same in every way.

But note that it only has TWO PCI-E cables so its useless for SLI or Crossfire without the use of adaptors.
Its one out of two 650 watt units i know of that only has two PCI-E cables every other 650 watt has four PCI-E cables.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> But note that it only has TWO PCI-E cables so its useless for SLI or Crossfire without the use of adaptors.
> Its one out of two 650 watt units i know of that only has two PCI-E cables every other 650 watt has four PCI-E cables.


I'm not using a Graphics card at all, have an i7-5775C cpu and it will use it's own onboard graphics.

Thanks for clearing things up for me here







.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> I'm not using a Graphics card at all, have an i7-5775C cpu and it will use it's own onboard graphics.
> 
> Thanks for clearing things up for me here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Then you don't need much power at all. Even a good 350W PSU would be plenty.


----------



## Smanci

Corsair SFX units start popping up. Really interesting since they've equipped with a 92mm fan and nice n' short 200mm 20+4pin. Must delay purchasing RM550x.

102€ for 450W


----------



## shilka

There are no reviews on those yet so i would not buy one untill its been reviewed.


----------



## ThornTwist

I have a question that has to do with PSUs. Is it easier to make a high wattage PSU with a higher rating ie. +platinum?


----------



## Madmaxneo

On the first page the table listing all the PSU's, you have the EVGA Supernova 1000 G2 listed as having a platinum rating. Unless something has changed it has a gold rated efficiency.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> On the first page the table listing all the PSU's, you have the EVGA Supernova 1000 G2 listed as having a platinum rating. Unless something has changed it has a gold rated efficiency.


It is in fact Platinum rated. It's only 1% less efficient than the P2.

Here is the 80 Plus report:

http://www.plugloadsolutions.com/psu_reports/EVGA_SUPERNOVA%201000%20G2_1000W_ECOS%203594.1_Report.pdf

There may be a documentation error but it is actually based on a Platinum platform so it isn't all that surprising.

EVGA list it as Gold rated to keep within the G2 branding.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> It is in fact Platinum rated. It's only 1% less efficient than the P2.
> 
> Here is the 80 Plus report:
> http://www.plugloadsolutions.com/psu_reports/EVGA_SUPERNOVA%201000%20G2_1000W_ECOS%203594.1_Report.pdf
> 
> There may be a documentation error but it is actually based on a Platinum platform so it isn't all that surprising.
> 
> EVGA list it as Gold rated to keep within the G2 branding.


Awesome, I did not realize this. I got a better PSU than I originally thought!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> I have a question that has to do with PSUs. Is it easier to make a high wattage PSU with a higher rating ie. +platinum?


I don't understand the question. The general goal is to make PSUs be as efficient as possible.


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I don't understand the question. The general goal is to make PSUs be as efficient as possible.


Its basically a question out of left field. I just want to know if its easier/scales less expensively to make a PSU with better power efficiency at high rated power supplied than to low power supplied. The key part of my question is the scaling. I understand it is usually more expensive to make a +platinum over +bronze, but does it scale in a way that the ratio to make a 1000 W PSU at 80+ platinum to 550 W 80+ bronze less expensive. I mean what I was thinking is that you already have to use heavier capacitors and stuff for a 1000 W PSU so is it then not that much of a jump to give it a better rating? I am just asking because People who usually buy High wattage PSUs usually buy ones that are higher rated.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> Its basically a question out of left field. I just want to know if its easier/scales less expensively to make a PSU with better power efficiency at high rated power supplied than to low power supplied. The key part of my question is the scaling. I understand it is usually more expensive to make a +platinum over +bronze, but does it scale in a way that the ratio to make a 1000 W PSU at 80+ platinum to 550 W 80+ bronze less expensive. I mean what I was thinking is that you already have to use heavier capacitors and stuff for a 1000 W PSU so is it then not that much of a jump to give it a better rating? I am just asking because People who usually buy High wattage PSUs usually buy ones that are higher rated.


Oh. I think I know what you're asking. You'd have to ask someone who makes PSUs, or maybe even someone who has a degree in electrical engineering or something.


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Oh. I think I know what you're asking. You'd have to ask someone who makes PSUs, or maybe even someone who has a degree in electrical engineering or something.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*


What. Why do you want to know? I don't know what anyone could do with this information other than to just go, "Oh."


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> What. Why do you want to know? I don't know what anyone could do with this information other than to just go, "Oh."


It would give me insight into how expensive it is to manufacture stuff so I would know in some cases if its worth it to buy X over Y.

[Edit] Basically, I burned myself by buying a PSU that was way more powerful than it needed to be. I was planning on doing 3x SLI 980s with volt mods, but I realized that SLI (especially three way) isn't all its cracked up to by by seeing benchmarks and...yeah. I don't want to get burned again so I am trying to cement it in my brain to not go so far overboard.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> It would give me insight into how expensive it is to manufacture stuff so I would know in some cases if its worth it to buy X over Y.
> 
> [Edit] Basically, I burned myself by buying a PSU that was way more powerful than it needed to be. I was planning on doing 3x SLI 980s with volt mods, but I realized that SLI (especially three way) isn't all its cracked up to by by seeing benchmarks and...yeah. I don't want to get burned again so I am trying to cement it in my brain to not go so far overboard.


That knowledge won't help you with that. Just rely on us. We are always very happy to help people make an informed buying decision.


----------



## Sparda09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> That knowledge won't help you with that. Just rely on us. We are always very happy to help people make an informed buying decision.


This is why i love this place!


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Almost everything at $50 or lower is group regulated (even the XFX TS) which means voltage regulation is not going to be very good.
> The new Corsair CX are DC-DC which means they are not group regulated but since there are no reveiws on those i wont recommend those.
> 
> The Corsair CS cost a little bit more then the XFX TS and those are not group regulated, on the other hand ripple suppression is a bit average.
> 
> Found a good deal for you the 650 watt EVGA GQ is $55 after rebate on newegg and while its overkill wattge wise its much better then everything else i have seen in the same price range so far.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438059&cm_re=EVGA_GQ-_-17-438-059-_-Product
> 
> Cant find a better deal for you, its also one of the only semi modular options in that price range besides the Corsair CS.


Sorry to be back so soon but, my friend was too busy not listening to me telling them the rebate ended the next day and didn't buy it -_-.

How does the SSR-650RM compare to the 210-GQ-0650-V1? It's about $8 less after shipping, presuming I can get them to even spend that much.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151118&ignorebbr=1

Edit:Lesser wattage would be fine if there's anything decent at a lower price, they need a new PSU for a 560ti.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Sorry to be back so soon but, my friend was too busy not listening to me telling them the rebate ended the next day and didn't buy it -_-.
> 
> How does the SSR-650RM compare to the 210-GQ-0650-V1? It's about $8 less after shipping, presuming I can get them to even spend that much.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151118&ignorebbr=1
> 
> Edit:Lesser wattage would be fine if there's anything decent at a lower price, they need a new PSU for a 560ti.


Pff, for a GTX 560 Ti, you could easily power it with room to spare using a quality-made 400W PSU.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Pff, for a GTX 560 Ti, you could easily power it with room to spare using a quality-made 400W PSU.


Ideally I wanted to suggest something that gives them room to expand. I also doubt I could convince them to go for a lower wattage PSU that costs more.


----------



## shilka

The Seasonic G is much better then the EVGA GQ.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Ideally I wanted to suggest something that gives them room to expand. I also doubt I could convince them to go for a lower wattage PSU that costs more.


I wasn't saying to use a 400W PSU, but I'm just pointing out how low the power consumption is.

So, when you say room to expand, what do you mean? Two high-end video cards? I mean, even a single GTX 980 Ti wouldn't create a need for anything 'bigger' than a good quality-made 550W PSU. So, this keeps the PSU cost down.


----------



## shilka

He did not say false thats something OCN does on it own sometimes so in this case you misunderstood.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> He did not say false thats something OCN does on it own sometimes so in this case you misunderstood.


Oh great.  Thank you.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Oh great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.


I think it happens when you click preview by mistake right after clicking submit.
Happend more then once for me.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I think it happens when you click preview by mistake right after clicking submit.
> Happend more then once for me.


No it was there before I began typing. More annoyingly, I'm using the Rich Text Editor and I thought that this bug only affected the BB Code Editor.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I wasn't saying to use a 400W PSU, but I'm just pointing out how low the power consumption is.
> 
> So, when you say room to expand, what do you mean? Two high-end video cards? I mean, even a single GTX 980 Ti wouldn't create a need for anything 'bigger' than a good quality-made 550W PSU. So, this keeps the PSU cost down.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The Seasonic G is much better then the EVGA GQ.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> He did not say false thats something OCN does on it own sometimes so in this case you misunderstood.


Sorry about that, I didn't realize it was in the post. Fixed now.

I don't know what their plans are after the 560ti. I wanted to suggest something higher wattage so it's never an issue. If there are any other good PSUs for less than the SS I'll pass it along. I'll tell them to get the SeaSonic and be done with it if there aren't or nothing comes to mind.

Thanks for the help, both of you.


----------



## TwoCables

According to PCPartPicker.com, the 650W G Series is just about the best deal there is right now for 650W PSUs.


----------



## Shardnax

Alright, thanks again.


----------



## Imprezzion

I kind of need your advice again boys.

For the workplace i'm doing my internship now we need a couple of power supplies for just general purpose office machines, i5/i7 workstations with iGPU and a bunch of HDD's.
Maybe a light server here and there with a single i7 / Xeon class CPU and a bunch of HDD's for a RAID storage or something.

The problem is, cheaper is always better ofcourse but most offerings here are at about a €50 pricepoint which is pretty expensive for a few office style PSU's.

Efficiency is not a priority and modularity is not needed.

Just has to be cheap as possible and reliable enough to run 5+ years if needed.

I thought about the Antec VPF450 or Corsair VS450 but they are both €40 to 50.

Can it get any cheaper without sacrificing reliability?


----------



## shilka

Those two are already too cheap so no.
Why you should not buy a Corsair VS

A Corsair CX 430 would be a much better option for that kind of build.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Agreed. You are usng this for work stations, which means you need stability, reliability, and survivability. The worst you should go is the CX430. Anything worse, and you're gambling with business data


----------



## Bold Eagle

What are thoughts on, I know it is a solid unit:

eVGA 220-G2-0750-XR 750W G2 80+ Gold Full Modular Power Supply - $159.00

From this supplier:
https://www.umart.com.au/umart1/pro/Products-details.phtml?id=10&id2=140&bid=2&sid=200860

Is this the best bang for buck we can get?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bold Eagle*
> 
> What are thoughts on, I know it is a solid unit:
> 
> eVGA 220-G2-0750-XR 750W G2 80+ Gold Full Modular Power Supply - $159.00
> 
> From this supplier:
> https://www.umart.com.au/umart1/pro/Products-details.phtml?id=10&id2=140&bid=2&sid=200860
> 
> Is this the best bang for buck we can get?


Yes either the G2 or the Corsair RMx if that one is cheaper.
But do you even need that much wattage? what are you going to have in that system?


----------



## Bold Eagle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Yes either the G2 or the Corsair RMx if that one is cheaper.
> But do you even need that much wattage? what are you going to have in that system?


Case Corsair Carbide 500R Black Mid-Tower Case No PSU $165.00 http://www.umart.com.au/umart1/pro/P...id=5&sid=81149

PSU eVGA 220-G2-0750-XR 750W G2 80+ Gold Full Modular Power Supply - $159.00 *they only had the G1 of the 650W unit and the 750W is $24 more*

MOBO ASRock Z170 Extreme4 LGA1151 ATX Motherboard $225.00 https://www.umart.com.au/umart1/pro/...540&sid=254830

CPU Intel Core i5 6600K Quad Core LGA 1151 3.5GHz Unlocked CPU Processor $358.00 https://www.umart.com.au/umart1/pro/...d=2&sid=254216

Cooler Cooler Master Hyper 212X CPU Cooler

RAM G.Skill 16G (2x8G) F4-3200C16D-16GVK PC4-25600 CL16 16-16-36 1.35 Volt DDR4 3200 Mhz $169.00 https://www.umart.com.au/umart1/pro/...d=2&sid=262590

HDD Seagate SATA3 3TB 7200RPM Barracuda 64mb Cache $130.00 https://www.umart.com.au/umart1/pro/...id=2&sid=87773

SSD Crucial MX200 250GB M.2(80) SSD $149.00 https://www.umart.com.au/umart1/pro/...d=2&sid=241648

DVD Samsung SATA Black Internal DVD RW Drive $18.00 https://www.umart.com.au/umart1/pro/...id=2&sid=97644

GPU MSI Radeon R7 370 Gaming 4GB Video Card $240.00 https://www.umart.com.au/umart1/pro/...d=2&sid=249153

I realise the unit probably needs 650 at most (considering another Vid Card at a later point) so better to over compensate now than suffer later?!?


----------



## shilka

You dont want a G1 those suck
Why you should not buy an EVGA SuperNova NEX650G/750G (aka G1)

And unless you are 100% sure you are going to get another card dont bother with a PSU bigger then 550 watt.


----------



## Bold Eagle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> You dont want a G1 those suck
> Why you should not buy an EVGA SuperNova NEX650G/750G (aka G1)
> 
> And unless you are 100% sure you are going ti get another card dont bother with a PSU bigger then 550 watt.


It's a build for a buddy and going to err on the side of caution (if it means another $50AUD - better now than tears later).


----------



## diggiddi

How is the software on the Thermaltake DPS PSU's for those that have them, are they worth it?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> How is the software on the Thermaltake DPS PSU's for those that have them, are they worth it?


Its a gimmick so dont bother get a Corsair RMx or an EVGA SuperNova G2 those are better as well as cheaper.
And the Thermaltake DPS units are not digtal even if they are marketed as such.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Its a gimmick so dont bother get a Corsair RMx or an EVGA SuperNova G2 those are better as well as cheaper.
> And the Thermaltake DPS units are not digtal even if they are marketed as such.


+Rep, Looking to power 2x 290x + 390/X and FX 9590 what should I be looking at a G2 1300?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> +Rep, Looking to power 2x 290x + 390/X and FX 9590 what should I be looking at a G2 1300?


The G2 1300 watt has no hybrid fan mode which means the fan is always on even in ilde, there are so many complaints about the noise of the 850 watt+ units that i am starting to get sick of it.
So ff you want the hybrid fan mode so that the fan will be off at lower loads you need to move up to the P2 or the T2.

Not sure how much power you actually need for a system like yours.


----------



## Imprezzion

And i'm back again..

I have contemplated replacing my PSU many times but now that I finally got rid of my broken pump Swiftech H320 and i'm back on quiet aircooling I have another reason..

The XFX I use now is quiet in terms of fan noise but my GOD the thing has some oud coil whine under load.. It just squeels out loud in agony lool.









So, basically i need something as cheap as possible (why spend more than i need to) which can also be secondhand that does the following:

- Runs a 3770k @ 4.8Ghz 1.384v.
- Runs a GTX970 @ 1506Mhz (stock 1.212v but higher power limit BIOS - about 250-300w according to software).
- Case has a crapload of PWM fans in it (about 10).
- LED lighting
- 4x4GB DDR3 @ 1.70v
- Has to be quiet idle and under load. No coil whine please..
- Doesn't have to be modular at all. This case can hold all the cables you can ever imagine in the back bay.

I saw a pretty cheap CM V550S secondhand but.. Not sure if it's good or quiet..

I can ofcourse just get a RM750x new which aren't really expensive here. It costs €7 more than a RM650x and €17 more than a RM550x so that's pretty obvious which one to get unless the 550x can handle it 100% without getting loud..


----------



## shilka

Either a Corsair RMx or an EVGA SuperNova G2 whatever is cheaper.


----------



## Imprezzion

The G2's are way more expensive here and pretty much not in stock at any wattage.. Only the 750w is in stock but that costs at least €15 more than the RM750x.

I'll get a RM750x if I don't find something secondhand..

Got any suggestions in terms of (older?) second hand stuff I might find?

I got like, a AX860 and AX860i here, or a Earthwatts EA650W Platinum.. And a few Enermax units and so on for sale near me. CM Silent Pro Gold 700w for €80 as well..


----------



## shilka

The CM Silent Pro Gold is trash so no stay away, any shop that still sells these should be shot.
Why you should not buy a Cooler Master Silent Pro Gold

The Earthwatts Platinum is not all that great either.

If one of those Enermax is an XT forget it
Why you should not buy an Enermax Revolution XT

In fact avoid all of these
Why you should not buy a Corsair VS / Thermaltake SMART SE / Thermaltake TR2 Challenger
Why you should not buy a Corsair CX
Why you should not buy a Corsair CX750
Why you might not want to buy a Corsair RM PSU
Why you should not buy an NZXT HALE 82 N
Why you should not buy an NZXT HALE 82 V2
Why you should not buy an EVGA 400-600 and 500B-600B
Why you should not buy an FSP Raider / EVGA SuperNova NEX750B aka B1
Why you should not buy an EVGA SuperNova NEX650G/750G aka G1
Why you should not buy a Cooler Master Extreme Power Plus / Tomahawk
Why you should not buy a Cooler Master GX
Why you should not buy a Cooler Master Extreme II
Why you should not buy the new fully modular Cooler Master V (at full price)
Why you should not buy a Thermaltake SMART 430P/530P/630P/730P
Why you should not buy a Thermaltake TR2 RX
Why you should not buy a Thermaltake Toughpower Grand
Why you should not buy an OCZ ModXStream Pro
Why you should not buy a Bitfenix Fury
Why you should not buy a Rosewill Photon


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> The G2's are way more expensive here and pretty much not in stock at any wattage.. Only the 750w is in stock but that costs at least €15 more than the RM750x.
> 
> I'll get a RM750x if I don't find something secondhand..
> 
> Got any suggestions in terms of (older?) second hand stuff I might find?
> 
> I got like, a AX860 and AX860i here, or a Earthwatts EA650W Platinum.. And a few Enermax units and so on for sale near me. CM Silent Pro Gold 700w for €80 as well..


Weird, I can find all G2's in stock in more than a few shops in the Netherlands.

Just out of interest, what are the prices you found for the 750w G2 and the RM750x ?


----------



## Imprezzion

The G2 550w is only in stock in 1 shop, the rest is "expected within 3 days or 5 days"

http://tweakers.net/pricewatch/450115/evga-supernova-550-g2.html

The G2 650w is only in stock in 1 shop, the rest is red so unknown when it's back. http://tweakers.net/pricewatch/450116/evga-supernova-650-g2.html

The G2 750w is cheapest in stock for €120. http://tweakers.net/pricewatch/395443/evga-supernova-750-g2.html

I can get the RM750x for €109 tho. http://tweakers.net/pricewatch/463793/corsair-rm750x.html

The RM650x is €102 cheapest. http://tweakers.net/pricewatch/463792/corsair-rm650x.html


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> The G2 550w is only in stock in 1 shop, the rest is "expected within 3 days or 5 days"
> 
> http://tweakers.net/pricewatch/450115/evga-supernova-550-g2.html
> 
> The G2 650w is only in stock in 1 shop, the rest is red so unknown when it's back. http://tweakers.net/pricewatch/450116/evga-supernova-650-g2.html
> 
> The G2 750w is cheapest in stock for €120. http://tweakers.net/pricewatch/395443/evga-supernova-750-g2.html
> 
> I can get the RM750x for €109 tho. http://tweakers.net/pricewatch/463793/corsair-rm750x.html
> 
> The RM650x is €102 cheapest. http://tweakers.net/pricewatch/463792/corsair-rm650x.html


Weird, I seem to be getting different results,

550 G2, in stock at 5 shops, Max ICT, Afuture, etc. starting at €90
650 G2, same results.
750 G2, same results.
higher wattage G2's are all available too.


----------



## Imprezzion

Not that it really matters I mean there's zero rush in this and I think i'm just going to wait until i find a RM650x or 750x or a G2 650 / 750w secondhand.

I mean, my PSU is working fine, more than fine, it's just crying out from coil whine under load









I might even consider a higher wattage BeQuiet! PSU. Like the very well rated (by JonnyGuru / KitGuru) Dark power Pro 10 or 11 series.
I mean, they probably aren't as good as the other options, but they look sexy and are *generally* incredibly quiet.


----------



## shilka

Unless you know the seller you should NEVER buy a PSU second hand.
Either keep your old PSU and live with the whine or get a new sealed PSU, dont get a second hand PSU.


----------



## shilka

Since it PSU related i wanted to ask here as there are probably more that will see it here.
Anyway i am thinking about getting around to adding all the units i never added or got around to in my comparison threads.

My question is it better to have both non modular / semi modular / fully modular all in one thread and have them all compared?
Or is it easier/better for everyone to have the fully modular stuff in one thread and everything else in its own thread?

Already updated the 1000-1050 thread and the 800-860 thread and as you can see all of them are in one thread but each have their own section so the page wont be mile long.

800-860 watts comparison thread
1000-1050 watts comparison thread

Edit: by the way this thread is pretty dead compared to what it used to be back when OCN had a PSU editor.


----------



## Waroo

Just wondering if the list is updated?
is http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=100-N1-0400-L1 decent?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waroo*
> 
> Just wondering if the list is updated?
> is http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=100-N1-0400-L1 decent?


The list wont be updated untill OCN gets a new PSU editor.

And no its not decent for anything but the most basic low level machines.
Why you should not buy an EVGA 400-600 and 500B-600B


----------



## Waroo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The list wont be updated untill OCN gets a new PSU editor.
> 
> And no its not decent for anything but the most basic low level machines.
> Why you should not buy an EVGA 400-600 and 500B-600B


You should be the PSU editor









anyways thanks for the info


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> And i'm back again..
> 
> I have contemplated replacing my PSU many times but now that I finally got rid of my broken pump Swiftech H320 and i'm back on quiet aircooling I have another reason..
> 
> The XFX I use now is quiet in terms of fan noise but my GOD the thing has some oud coil whine under load.. It just squeels out loud in agony lool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, basically i need something as cheap as possible (why spend more than i need to) which can also be secondhand that does the following:
> 
> - Runs a 3770k @ 4.8Ghz 1.384v.
> - Runs a GTX970 @ 1506Mhz (stock 1.212v but higher power limit BIOS - about 250-300w according to software).
> - Case has a crapload of PWM fans in it (about 10).
> - LED lighting
> - 4x4GB DDR3 @ 1.70v
> - Has to be quiet idle and under load. No coil whine please..
> - Doesn't have to be modular at all. This case can hold all the cables you can ever imagine in the back bay.
> 
> I saw a pretty cheap CM V550S secondhand but.. Not sure if it's good or quiet..
> 
> I can ofcourse just get a RM750x new which aren't really expensive here. It costs €7 more than a RM650x and €17 more than a RM550x so that's pretty obvious which one to get unless the 550x can handle it 100% without getting loud..


V550 is not quiet if I remember right, otherwise it's fine.
For that rig you should be fine with 550W PSU and not using that much of it either so it shouldn't get loud.
RM550x is probably the best current quiet PSU along with 550 G2. Hard to find their comparison on temps/noise at room temperature though but overall RMx has low speed fan where as G2 can spin up to higher speed. Both should not turn on the fan during normal usage, most of the time hybrid PSUs will enable the fan at about 40-60% of total power usage, say 250-300W for a 550 PSU, so even when gaming with a modern Intel CPU and a 970 it shouldn't turn the fan on.

These are recent PSUs you won't find good 550-650W PSUs on second hand market unless someone is upgrading or worse. Always get one with warranty if you buy second hand, EVGA has 3 years for a second owner on 850 G2 for example.
Dunno what shops there are in Holland but overall in EU there are plenty in each country plus you have EUR so it's easy to buy from DE, FR, Amazon, etc.

BeQuiet are always expensive, at least here.

Coil whine is in some ways preventable and some PSUs are not built that way, such as some or all? Seasonics, which is your XFX maybe built by Seasonic. It is to a certain degree caused by a combination of parts and it can't be 100% avoided. Nonetheless a PSU that emits coil whine is IMHO a flawed PSU design or manufacturing process of not securing the coils. Of course you try DIYing your PSU to make it more silent and secure the coils etc.


----------



## Smanci

V550S is one of the most quiet units you can find that use an active fan, along with some BQ units that spin their fans <600RPM at those loads. RMx series is obviously superior because they stay passive for a long time.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> BeQuiet are always expensive, at least here.


Just out of curiosity here, would this be an excellent purchase for a first time BeQuiet customer;

http://www.newegg.com/global/au/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA68V39G8981

Haven't heard too much about it but I remembered someone mentioning that these new models might be the bees knees when it comes to the latest PSUs.

Would appreciate any suggestions and/or put-downs relating to this particular model.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> Just out of curiosity here, would this be an excellent purchase for a first time BeQuiet customer;
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/global/au/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA68V39G8981
> 
> Haven't heard too much about it but I remembered someone mentioning that these new models might be the bees knees when it comes to the latest PSUs.
> 
> Would appreciate any suggestions and/or put-downs relating to this particular model.


Be Quiet units tend to be overpriced but that model is not bad.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> Would appreciate any suggestions and/or put-downs relating to this particular model.


Only downside of these PSU's is that the 24pin is non-modular, which isn't as great if you ever want to get full custom cabling. But that's a pretty minor issue.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> Just out of curiosity here, would this be an excellent purchase for a first time BeQuiet customer;
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/global/au/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA68V39G8981
> 
> Haven't heard too much about it but I remembered someone mentioning that these new models might be the bees knees when it comes to the latest PSUs.
> 
> Would appreciate any suggestions and/or put-downs relating to this particular model.


It's fine but the problem with BQ is that their prices are ridiculous and you can get the same even better for less: http://www.newegg.com/global/au/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139144&cm_re=rm550x-_-17-139-144-_-Product
I mean much less.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> It's fine but the problem with BQ is that their prices are ridiculous and you can get the same even better for less: http://www.newegg.com/global/au/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139144&cm_re=rm550x-_-17-139-144-_-Product
> I mean much less.


The G2 is even cheaper
http://www.newegg.com/global/au/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438053&cm_re=EVGA_SuperNova_G2-_-17-438-053-_-Product

$175 for a Dark Power Pro 11 is an massive ripff when the G2 is $60 cheaper, the RMx is $37 cheaper as well but the better buy here goes to the G2.

Edit: even the 650 watt P2 is $32 cheaper then the Dark Power Pro P11
http://www.newegg.com/global/au/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438055&cm_re=EVGA_SuperNova_P2-_-17-438-055-_-Product


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> It's fine but the problem with BQ is that their prices are ridiculous and you can get the same even better for less: http://www.newegg.com/global/au/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139144&cm_re=rm550x-_-17-139-144-_-Product
> I mean much less.


Am surprised with your suggestion here because we actually have these units for sale here in my country, see here;

http://www.mwave.com.au/product/corsair-rm550x-550w-80-plus-gold-full-modular-power-supply-ab67517

A little hesitant with buying this ONLY because someone lambasted Corsair Power Supplies, some time ago and don't know if this unit is indeed the best one they have produced thus far, in the 550W capacity.

The other model available here is the famous Coolermaster V550 series which is about the same price as the Corsair rm550x so the question here is which one is better between these two units, the CoolerMaster V550 or the Corsair RM550x?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> Am surprised with your suggestion here because we actually have these units for sale here in my country, see here;
> 
> http://www.mwave.com.au/product/corsair-rm550x-550w-80-plus-gold-full-modular-power-supply-ab67517
> 
> A little hesitant with buying this ONLY because someone lambasted Corsair Power Supplies, some time ago and don't know if this unit is indeed the best one they have produced thus far, in the 550W capacity.
> 
> The other model available here is the famous Coolermaster V550 series which is about the same price as the Corsair rm550x so the question here is which one is better between these two units, the CoolerMaster V550 or the Corsair RM550x?


You are thinking about the old Corsair RM which the RMx has NOTHING to do with
Corsair RMi and RMx series explained

The Corsair RMx is on par with the EVGA SuperNova G2 when it comes to ripple suppression and voltage regulation.
If the RMx and V550 are the same price go with the RMx as its much better.

And if you are thinking about the new fully modular Cooler Master V forget about it its much worse then the older semi modular model.
Why you should not buy the new fully modular Cooler Master V (at full price)

Cooler Master are going back to their old ways again while Corsair is getting their act together and stop selling mediocre overpriced units.
Funny enough it seems we are doing a 180 here.

But i would still go with an EVGA SuperNova G2 because its cheaper then the RMx.


----------



## JackCY

RM550x = EVGA/SF 550 G2 Leadex performance wise
CM V550 is good but not quiet not sure full modular either and beware of different versions, plus they used to be expensive at least in EU.
BQ DPro 11 550 is good but always expensive, it's a platinum unit too I think.

I couldn't find G2 on that site, doesn't matter, search mutiple shops for best price. The recommended models are RM550x, EVGA 550 G2 / SF Leadex 550 Gold when buying a new PSU.

Also check that you get enough EPS and PCIe for your needs.

Right now the Corsair RMx/RMi and EVGA G2/P2/T2 are the PSUs to go at any wattage.
Yes the old RM was mediocre so were EVGA older PSUs and some of the new budget ones not from SF.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> RM550x = EVGA/SF 550 G2 Leadex performance wise
> CM V550 is good but not quiet not sure full modular either
> BQ DPro 11 550 is good but always expensive, it's a platinum unit too I think.
> 
> I couldn't find G2 on that site, doesn't matter, search mutiple shops for best price. The recommended models are RM550x, EVGA 550 G2 / SF Leadex 550 Gold when buying a new PSU.


The Cooler Master V has both a semi modular AND a fully modular version.
The fully modular version is newer cost more and is worse then the older semi modular version which means its overpriced.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> RM550x = EVGA/SF 550 G2 Leadex performance wise
> CM V550 is good but not quiet not sure full modular either and beware of different versions, plus they used to be expensive at least in EU.
> BQ DPro 11 550 is good but always expensive, it's a platinum unit too I think.
> 
> I couldn't find G2 on that site, doesn't matter, search mutiple shops for best price. The recommended models are RM550x, EVGA 550 G2 / SF Leadex 550 Gold when buying a new PSU.


Had a closer look at the Mwave RM550x model and oddly enough it comes with a solid 10 year warranty (Aust), not bad for a lowly 550w power supply.

In the end far better to buy from the local shops only because you have that warranty support that will be missing when buying from overseas, although I still like the look of the BeQuiet 550W model.

Thank you gentlemen, your help here was as usual superb because you lot here, are the ONLY ones I listen to on the web.


----------



## boykisser

Guys, my thermaltake power supply is going on 7 years. It's bronze rated and the fan is quite loud. I'm looking for a new PSU with efficiency and silence being top concerns.
I am looking at the EVGA 750 G2 but I'm wondering if there's anything better noise wise around $100.
Thanks.


----------



## Imprezzion

Well, the advise to DYI my PSU in terms of coil whine on the previous page was a winner









Was pretty easy to find the loud parts and a dab of hot glue solved any and all coil whine in the old XFX 750w ProSeries XXX Edition.

Replaced the 135mm ADDA fan with a Ly Evercool 13525M12S ND1 2500RPM 135mm from Amazon and it's much quieter now in the fan department as well.

Looks like i'll be staying on 80+ Silver for a while longer. No reason anymore to even consider upgrading this old beast now. Been going strong since late '12 and will keep going for quite a while longer i guess.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boykisser*
> 
> Guys, my thermaltake power supply is going on 7 years. It's bronze rated and the fan is quite loud. I'm looking for a new PSU with efficiency and silence being top concerns.
> I am looking at the EVGA 750 G2 but I'm wondering if there's anything better noise wise around $100.
> Thanks.


Which Thermaltake PSU? please name the model as brand and 80 rating does not tell us anything.
Do you even need that much power? what do you have in the system you want a new PSU for?

And 80 plus has nothing to do with quality if you are not already aware.


----------



## Imprezzion

His sig says 775w and the only old bronze rated TT 775w i can think of is the Thermaltake Toughpower XT 775W


----------



## boykisser

Yes, that's right. It's the XT 775M.
I don't know if I need that much power.
I have an overclocked 3770k, overclocked r9 290, 2 SSDs, and 3 HDDs, and about 5 fans in the PC.
Will probably be going 6700k and GTX 1080 sometime this summer or fall.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boykisser*
> 
> Yes, that's right. It's the XT 775M.
> I don't know if I need that much power.
> I have an overclocked 3770k, overclocked r9 290, 2 SSDs, and 3 HDDs, and about 5 fans in the PC.
> Will probably be going 6700k and GTX 1080 sometime this summer or fall.


You dont need more then a 550 watt PSU for either of those setups.
You are only going to need more power if you are going to BIOS volt mod your video card or add another video card.


----------



## boykisser

How much would a second r9 290 add?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boykisser*
> 
> How much would a second r9 290 add?


You are looking at 750 watts then.
If you want to BIOS volt mod them you might be looking at a 1000 watt PSU.

But in the end you would be better off with a single GTX 1080 vs two 290´s.


----------



## boykisser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> You are looking at 750 watts then.
> If you want to BIOS volt mod them you might be looking at a 1000 watt PSU.
> 
> But in the end you would be better off with a single GTX 1080 vs two 290´s.


Thank you, shilka, for helping me in numerous threads.
I've crossfired in the past so the possibility of 2 cards isn't out of the question, especially since the r9 290s can be had for less than $200 now.
With how efficient and powerful the Pascal cards are it would be best to just get a 1080, I agree.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boykisser*
> 
> Thank you, shilka, for helping me in numerous threads.
> I've crossfired in the past so the possibility of 2 cards isn't out of the question, especially since the r9 290s can be had for less than $200 now.
> With how efficient and powerful the Pascal cards are it would be best to just get a 1080, I agree.


I was thinking more along the lines of how much multi GPU support sucks in some games.
I am getting a GTX 1080 later this year myself after i have upgrade my motherboard/CPU/RAM and monitor.

Really wish a single card was powerful enough for gaming at 2560x1440 with max settings and 165 FPS but thats impossible even for a GTX 1080.
Which means i need to get two and some games like Just Cause 3 has ZERO multi GPU support which sucks.

I am going to buy an Asus PG279Q here in may or june, the only thing i am missing is the money from my old monitor which my stepdad is going to buy.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boykisser*
> 
> Thank you, shilka, for helping me in numerous threads.
> I've crossfired in the past so the possibility of 2 cards isn't out of the question, especially since the r9 290s can be had for less than $200 now.
> With how efficient and powerful the Pascal cards are it would be best to just get a 1080, I agree.


I would probably wait and see what the new GPU's bring, if the rumors are true, we might be getting Fury X levels of performance at vastly lower power requirements for about $300.


----------



## boykisser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> I would probably wait and see what the new GPU's bring, if the rumors are true, we might be getting Fury X levels of performance at vastly lower power requirements for about $300.


Yeah, exactly. I'm waiting to see what AMD has in store for us.


----------



## kremtok

Why is this thread no longer being maintained? It's arguably the most useful threads on the entire site!

That said, should I keep my Rosewill Capstone 450 if I upgrade to a GTX 1070/1080? It's a GPU only folding rig, running 24/7. It's got a GTX 970 now which is probably more than I should expect it to handle, but don't rib me too much for that.


----------



## JackCY

You're fine if you don't terrorize it with too much OC and furmark and linpack XD


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Capstones are actually really good units.


----------



## espn

Need to buy a cheap durable around 500w psu for my mum. Two cx430 has been dead with her desktop, one from warranty after first one died. Please suggest. She just mainly plays mini game. It is a 960T cpu with onboard gpu.


----------



## JackCY

500W for a web browsing PC? I will tell you what, laptop works much better, less hassle, portable, uses less power and can web browse just like PC and you can connect all the peripherals you want to it as well. For parents or anyone who's not a computer nut a laptop is the most sensible option and they can be bought cheap instead of getting 1 decent 500W PSU and later finding that the whole system is dated and needs to be replaced anyway.
A bloody mobilephone most of the time has enough power for the kind of web browsing "normal" people do.

Decent 500W PSUs are the SF Leadex EVGA G2 550W Gold and Corsair RMx 550W Gold. They ain't the cheap kind and they should last. But I really think it's better to change the system to something more suitable.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> 500W for a web browsing PC? I will tell you what, laptop works much better, less hassle, portable, uses less power and can web browse just like PC and you can connect all the peripherals you want to it as well. For parents or anyone who's not a computer nut a laptop is the most sensible option and they can be bought cheap instead of getting 1 decent 500W PSU and later finding that the whole system is dated and needs to be replaced anyway.
> A bloody mobilephone most of the time has enough power for the kind of web browsing "normal" people do.


Two 430W PSU had been dead with it, each with around 2 years time, so I guess the 960T cpu and onboard gpu can be too power hungry. Base on my experience desktop response is just better than laptop for some reason. Anyway I need to replace the PSU for that desktop.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> 500W for a web browsing PC? I will tell you what, laptop works much better, less hassle, portable, uses less power and can web browse just like PC and you can connect all the peripherals you want to it as well. For parents or anyone who's not a computer nut a laptop is the most sensible option and they can be bought cheap instead of getting 1 decent 500W PSU and later finding that the whole system is dated and needs to be replaced anyway.
> A bloody mobilephone most of the time has enough power for the kind of web browsing "normal" people do.
> 
> Decent 500W PSUs are the SF Leadex EVGA G2 550W Gold and Corsair RMx 550W Gold. They ain't the cheap kind and they should last. But I really think it's better to change the system to something more suitable.


Basic and cheap PSU is cheaper than getting a cheap laptop that will lockup constantly from a terrible HDD...

Not sure what is going on with PSUs right now, but I'm not seeing many of my go-to units... cheapest I'm seeing are two CX (500W and 600W) and the XFX XTS 550W at $70, $60 with MIR...

EDIT: 960T won't use anywhere near it's power draw with the onboard GPU holding it back. The entire system probably uses like 160W max. The reason why the CX's died on you is probably because some of the components inside are mediocre grade.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Basic and cheap PSU is cheaper than getting a cheap laptop that will lockup constantly from a terrible HDD...
> 
> Not sure what is going on with PSUs right now, but I'm not seeing many of my go-to units... cheapest I'm seeing are two CX (500W and 600W) and the XFX XTS 550W at $70, $60 with MIR...
> 
> EDIT: 960T won't use anywhere near it's power draw with the onboard GPU holding it back. The entire system probably uses like 160W max. The reason why the CX's died on you is probably because some of the components inside are mediocre grade.


CX430 is definitely not durable. So I need suggestion for a cheap and durable PSU.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Basic and cheap PSU is cheaper than getting a cheap laptop that will lockup constantly from a terrible HDD...
> 
> Not sure what is going on with PSUs right now, but I'm not seeing many of my go-to units... cheapest I'm seeing are two CX (500W and 600W) and the XFX XTS 550W at $70, $60 with MIR...
> 
> EDIT: 960T won't use anywhere near it's power draw with the onboard GPU holding it back. The entire system probably uses like 160W max. The reason why the CX's died on you is probably because some of the components inside are mediocre grade.


Who the hell gets anything with an HDD these days, and if one does just swap it for a 64-128GB cheap SSD... 5min work to swap it maybe not even that.


----------



## shilka

The EVGA 450B would be fine for such a system and its cheaper then the XFX TS Bronze most of the time
Just dont get the white 80 plus rated EVGA units those are not all that good

Its $25 after rebate and $40 without
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438082&cm_re=EVGA_450_watt-_-17-438-082-_-Product

Its not great but its cheap


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The EVGA 450B would be fine for such a system and its cheaper then the XFX TS Bronze most of the time
> Just dont get the white 80 plus rated EVGA units those are not all that good
> 
> Its $25 after rebate and $40 without
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438082&cm_re=EVGA_450_watt-_-17-438-082-_-Product
> 
> Its not great but its cheap


Both of these brands are not sold in my city, another other suggestion?


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Basic and cheap PSU is cheaper than getting a cheap laptop that will lockup constantly from a terrible HDD...
> 
> Not sure what is going on with PSUs right now, but I'm not seeing many of my go-to units... cheapest I'm seeing are two CX (500W and 600W) and the XFX XTS 550W at $70, $60 with MIR...
> 
> EDIT: 960T won't use anywhere near it's power draw with the onboard GPU holding it back. The entire system probably uses like 160W max. The reason why the CX's died on you is probably because some of the components inside are mediocre grade.
> 
> 
> 
> Who the hell gets anything with an HDD these days, and if one does just swap it for a 64-128GB cheap SSD... 5min work to swap it maybe not even that.
Click to expand...

Which again, means that it's not a cheap solution. Laptop + SDD is much more than a basic PSU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The EVGA 450B would be fine for such a system and its cheaper then the XFX TS Bronze most of the time
> Just dont get the white 80 plus rated EVGA units those are not all that good
> 
> Its $25 after rebate and $40 without
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438082&cm_re=EVGA_450_watt-_-17-438-082-_-Product
> 
> Its not great but its cheap
> 
> 
> 
> Both of these brands are not sold in my city, another other suggestion?
Click to expand...

Do you have a list of sites/stores you would be shopping from? We can check those sites/stores for units for you


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Which again, means that it's not a cheap solution. Laptop + SDD is much more than a basic PSU.
> Do you have a list of sites/stores you would be shopping from? We can check those sites/stores for units for you


ho yeah:
http://www.jumbo-computer.com/pricelist.aspx?id=55
The PSU names are in English, the prices are in Hong Kong dollars.


----------



## shilka

I see an Antec Neo Eco 2 450 watt for $449 HK.
There is the TruePower Classic 450 watt for $100 HK more.

Edit: the Antec VPF450 AN-PS-VPF is $378 HK.
SeaSonic S12II-430 430w 80Plus Bronze is $560 HK.
SilverStone Strider Essential 500w is $328 HK.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I see an Antec Neo Eco 2 450 watt for $449 HK.
> There is the TruePower Classic 450 watt for $100 HK more.
> 
> Edit: the Antec VPF450 AN-PS-VPF is $378 HK.
> SeaSonic S12II-430 430w 80Plus Bronze is $560 HK.
> SilverStone Strider Essential 500w is $328 HK.


Thanks, which one would you pick or any of these is good?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> Thanks, which one would you pick or any of these is good?


The SilverStone is the cheapest and going by the review its not horrible.
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Silverstone/ST50F-ES/

Since its for your mother it does not matter the least if its group regulated.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Which again, means that it's not a cheap solution. Laptop + SDD is much more than a basic PSU.


In the long run it is and it's less hassle to maintain is much more mobile and sufficient for that kind of users. I'm speaking from experience here and from feedback from such users who have both PC and laptop at the same time and will not update the PC anymore and will rather buy a better newer laptop if the older one dies.
I've used a laptop only for many years and while it was limiting to my usage so I switched to PC it was certainly enough if all you do is text I/O like web and emails and writing and watching videos. Of course laptops are pretty awful at 3D graphics and anything CPU demanding but those common office/home tasks even a cheap chinese mobile phone can do.

I'm not a fan personally of keeping outdated systems running by giving them new components. Want a cheap PSU to an old system buy a decent used PSU on 2nd hand market.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The SilverStone is the cheapest and going by the review its not horrible.
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Silverstone/ST50F-ES/
> 
> Since its for your mother it does not matter the least if its group regulated.


ok thx


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The SilverStone is the cheapest and going by the review its not horrible.
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Silverstone/ST50F-ES/
> 
> Since its for your mother it does not matter the least if its group regulated.


I look it up and the local support has bad reputation, what would be your second choice?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> I look it up and the local support has bad reputation, what would be your second choice?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I see an Antec Neo Eco 2 450 watt for $449 HK.
> There is the TruePower Classic 450 watt for $100 HK more.
> 
> Edit: the Antec VPF450 AN-PS-VPF is $378 HK.
> SeaSonic S12II-430 430w 80Plus Bronze is $560 HK.
> SilverStone Strider Essential 500w is $328 HK.


Any one of those are decent.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Any one of those are decent.


Antec Neo Eco 2 supposes to be more durable than Antec VPF450?


----------



## shilka

The Neo Eco II is brand new so i dont know anything about it other then its a Delta Made unit.
http://www.realhardtechx.com/index_archivos/Page673.htm

Going by price i would assume the Neo Eco II is better.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The Neo Eco II is brand new so i dont know anything about it other then its a Delta Made unit.
> http://www.realhardtechx.com/index_archivos/Page673.htm
> 
> Going by price i would assume the Neo Eco II is better.


locally the warranty is 5 years instead of 3 or 2, and claim japanese cap


----------



## OrSpeeder

I am from Brazil, where powersupplies have stupid-crazy prices (well, everything has stupid-crazy prices).

I can buy now a youtube channel testbench RM750 (not x or i) for 150 USD.

Or I can save until I have 300 USD to buy either RM1000x or EVGA1000b.

Ideas?

As for the 1000 wattage, is because the RM1000x is much better than the 750x and 20 USD more expensive (out of 300 so...), and EVGA same thing (20 usd cheaper is their 800b model).

Some people told me that "i" is much better than "x", but I don't saw any clear explanation as for why, and the RM1000i model costs the same as a AX1200i, at that level AX1200i is better anyway no?

Other power supplies available: random generic stuff (including one that I almost bought, but didn't, and some days later saw a guy in Brazillian forums complaining that his caught fire...), CX500, and AX1500i

Also a couple stores has several RM not x/i in stock of various wattages, but they cost the same as their x/i counterparts new.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrSpeeder*
> 
> I am from Brazil, where powersupplies have stupid-crazy prices (well, everything has stupid-crazy prices).
> 
> I can buy now a youtube channel testbench RM750 (not x or i) for 150 USD.
> 
> Or I can save until I have 300 USD to buy either RM1000x or EVGA1000b.
> 
> Ideas?
> 
> As for the 1000 wattage, is because the RM1000x is much better than the 750x and 20 USD more expensive (out of 300 so...), and EVGA same thing (20 usd cheaper is their 800b model).
> 
> Some people told me that "i" is much better than "x", but I don't saw any clear explanation as for why, and the RM1000i model costs the same as a AX1200i, at that level AX1200i is better anyway no?
> 
> Other power supplies available: random generic stuff (including one that I almost bought, but didn't, and some days later saw a guy in Brazillian forums complaining that his caught fire...), CX500, and AX1500i
> 
> Also a couple stores has several RM not x/i in stock of various wattages, but they cost the same as their x/i counterparts new.


What are you powering though?


----------



## JackCY

What is 1000b and 800b for EVGA? I can't find them on brazil EVGA site and unfortunately they don't offer you to buy from them there either :/
RMx is fine, RMi has an extra USB Corsair thingy and that's it from my POV as far as I know.

Can you import? What would be the extra cost of buying what you want abroad and importing it? Such as buy in US and have it sent to Brazil, etc. Or at least buy in another SA country that has better hardware prices and newer HW.

You could buy a PSU for $100-120 elsewhere, ship it to Brazil, pay taxes cca 20% for EU, dunno for Brazil but gives you an idea, and still pay far less than crazy $300. On the other hand I have no idea how reliable your post/sending goods is if it is safe or not, I know SA is a mess when it comes to safety of anything so you might want to prefer to pick up goods yourself at some local shop at which point we can only tell you which of the PSUs they have is the least bad


----------



## OrSpeeder

What I am powering:

i5-4690K, 32gb OCed RAM, OCed R9 380X, 3 WD Black HDDs, lots of fan and other devices (I want to do some custom electronics for the computer).

In the future I plan in adding another GPU (or I will XFire the 380X if 380X get very cheap here, or I will use the 380X as host-OS GPU and buy a new high-end one for guest-OS to use with VT-d, a theoretical future Polaris/Vega Fury), SSDs, and a removeable HDD slot.

Also soundcard... if I find one.

About what is EVGA 1000b and 800b...

I can't find 1000b on EVGA site either  maybe I saw some old stuff on the store? (or mislabeled?)

The 800b... I couldn't find either. But I did found a 700b, that looked like the 800b box I saw in person, but newer.

http://www.evga.com/products/images/gallery/100-B1-0700-K1_MD_1.jpg

Probably old stock?

I found stores here are still selling Audigy SE for 100 USD after all... (Audigy SE is PCI only, not express, and had a crappy chip, that would only go to EAX 2, while normal Audigy could do EAX 3, and Audigy 2 could do EAX 4).


----------



## shilka

The EVGA 800B and 1000B does not exist the B line only goes up to 700 watt.
http://www.realhardtechx.com/index_archivos/Page2293.htm


----------



## OrSpeeder

You are correct.

I thought I was going mad, and went to check in the website of the store I visited physically.

The "800" is the 850 B2, it costs 250 USD.

The "1000" is a 1000 G (not G2), and costs 300 USD.

Both feel too expensive to me, compared to their Corsair counterparts. (RM and RMx stuff).


----------



## shilka

You dont want a Corsair RM those are not all that great and they are way overpriced.
Why you might not want to buy a Corsair RM PSU

The RMx has nothing to do with the old RM and are much better as well as better priced.


----------



## JackCY

OrSpeeder you need to figure out what you can get your hands on locally and whether or not you want to buy abroad and where. Write down a list of what is available to you, or links to onlineshops you can shop at, so someone here can check the PSUs available to you within your budget. For us in US and EU it's far easier to have most models available even though the prices can be weird at times it is not as bad as for you.


----------



## OrSpeeder

Alright, I will try again.

1. I can't import without getting stuff up to local prices again, unless I pay a smuggler, but smuggling a PSU is too hard.

2. List of stuff available here:

lots of suspicious 500W PSUs, one of them I saw complaints about setting itself on fire, 90 USD.

CX500, CX500M, 100 USD.

CX750, CX600M 110 USD.

RM750 used once in a testbench, 150 USD.

EVGA SuperNova 750 B2 220 USD

CS750M and CS850M 230 USD (yep, same price )

EVGA NEX750G, SuperNova 850 B2 "V0", RM650 250 USD

RM750x and RM750i, 300 USD

RM850i, 330 USD

EVGA 1000G, RM1000 and AX860i, 350 USD.

RM1000x, 365 USD.

RM1000i, HX850i, 380 USD.

HX1200i, 520 USD.

AX1500i, 730 USD.

3. Budget: right now I have about 160 USD in hand. and for a PSU I am willing to save up to about 300something USD.

What I am trying to do:

Power a OCed rock solid machine 24/7 (literally... I don't like turning my PC off, I tend to leave it running tasks overnight, and then use it the entire day), I plan in the future to use at least 2 GPUs (due to virtual machines) but might end using more (for extra computation). Also I have some potential projects that might require GPU compute (kinda like bitcoin mining on GPU).


----------



## OrSpeeder

Couldn't figure how to edit my post.

Forgot to comment, that CX and AXi Corsair stuff are the easiest to find, followed by old RM models, since all stores have at least one or another model of that stuck in a shelf.

RMx, RMi and HXi are harder to find.

EVGA I only saw easily on stores B1, B2, NEXG and G1 stuff. sometimes I see the occasional P2 for AXi-level pricing.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrSpeeder*
> 
> Couldn't figure how to edit my post.
> 
> Forgot to comment, that CX and AXi Corsair stuff are the easiest to find, followed by old RM models, since all stores have at least one or another model of that stuck in a shelf.
> 
> RMx, RMi and HXi are harder to find.
> 
> EVGA I only saw easily on stores B1, B2, NEXG and G1 stuff. sometimes I see the occasional P2 for AXi-level pricing.


Can't you just link a site or multiple you can buy from so we can see whats available? Who knows you might have missed something decent.


----------



## TwoCables

If you're going to have a very high 24/7 load, then you want a high-end 1000W PSU at minimum. So, I recommend the RM1000x. I know it's $365, but this is an investment (all PSUs are an investment). When you are going to have a high load going 24/7, you want it to land at about 40-60% of the PSU's capacity for the best efficiency and PSU life/longevity.


----------



## OrSpeeder

This list is mix of search engine usage, physically visiting stores, and some online sites.

But if you want to look, I use a lot buscape.com.br to run searches, and balaodainformatica.com.br is one of the sites with most stuff available.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrSpeeder*
> 
> This list is mix of search engine usage, physically visiting stores, and some online sites.
> 
> But if you want to look, I use a lot buscape.com.br to run searches, and balaodainformatica.com.br is one of the sites with most stuff available.


What about this EVGA 850 G2, its a great PSU, and about 250 USD.
http://www.kabum.com.br/cgi-local/site/produtos/descricao.cgi?codigo=52383&origem=1


----------



## OrSpeeder

Indeed, good price.

I will add to my list here.

It have one concern about it though: I am really irked by those stamped grilles, they are quite noisy, the RMx/i have better grille and fans that shut down, and my crappy 500W PSU I am using right now has better grilles too, I don't understand why someone still place those crappy stamped grilles on high-end PSUs when cheap PSUs from 10 years ago had it right.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrSpeeder*
> 
> 1. I can't import without getting stuff up to local prices again


True, I just checked a $100 PSU + $50 shipping imported as an individual costs in the end +$150 on the insane import duty and tax making it a $300 PSU in the end.
But there was something about products cheaper than $50 being exempt blah blah, it won't let me recalculate and I can't make heads and tails out of the insane Brazil tax system from what I search it's like you pay 10 taxes to some 10 mobsters that rip everyone off.

I've got a better solution, export yourself out








Buy a PSU when abroad.
Have someone buy it abroad and bring it to you.
OrSpeeder I don't know why EVGA uses the crappy stamped grille but even cases come with them when you pay insane $ for a case. I have the 850 G2 running it passive in hybrid mode. And I have cut out every gorram grill out of my case and fan holders.

You need to look around for a while and find some decent PSUs with a decent price as far as decent a price in Brazil can be. It seems to me your tax system is setup in such a way to enforce local products over imported ones as to protect your local market. Unfortunately this age is very much about import/export for about 60+ years now and no one has it all, especially electronics are made all over the world but half of all stuff is really made in Asia if not more...
On the other hand if you decide to make PSUs in Brazil locally you will probably "make a killing" as those insane import taxes and all will protect you from world wide competition especially cheap Asian production.


----------



## OrSpeeder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> 
> I've got a better solution, export yourself out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buy a PSU when abroad.
> Have someone buy it abroad and bring it to you.


Actually, this is how I bought all my parts, except PSU, Cooler and Chassis, because those would draw too much attention of the police. (I mean, all of them are big metal blocks, it is not like you can hide those from x-ray scanners...)


----------



## JackCY

So? Who says you can't travel with a PSU? Stuff it in your carry on or luggage when flying or traveling otherwise. If you've seen my pack sometimes, all the electronics in my carry on because I won't put it into a luggage out of my sight








Or the Brazil police/customs checks you when you arrive? Since when can't you travel with a PSU, sure can travel with a laptop no? Why not PSU? They ask if you bought it on your travels you say no and move on









Another trick is to have it marked for declaration as price below a limit over which you pay all those crazy taxes. In EU it is about 20EUR because they would go mad if they had to process at customs every one of my <$5 orders from China








Isn't it $50 in Brazil? You could fit a PSU into that but it depends if they also count in shipping etc. costs, then it's not doable/believable. Some sellers just do this themselves and write something like $10 on the package so they can send it cheaper instead of a real price of $100 and you can't even do anything about it as a customer.


----------



## OrSpeeder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> So? Who says you can't travel with a PSU? Stuff it in your carry on or luggage when flying or traveling otherwise. If you've seen my pack sometimes, all the electronics in my carry on because I won't put it into a luggage out of my sight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or the Brazil police/customs checks you when you arrive? Since when can't you travel with a PSU, sure can travel with a laptop no? Why not PSU? They ask if you bought it on your travels you say no and move on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another trick is to have it marked for declaration as price below a limit over which you pay all those crazy taxes. In EU it is about 20EUR because they would go mad if they had to process at customs every one of my <$5 orders from China
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it $50 in Brazil? You could fit a PSU into that but it depends if they also count in shipping etc. costs, then it's not doable/believable. Some sellers just do this themselves and write something like $10 on the package so they can send it cheaper instead of a real price of $100 and you can't even do anything about it as a customer.


You think the police didn't seen it all here? Of course they did, because EVERYTHING decent is purchased that way (this include my clothes, some food, and much, much other stuff).

How customs work here: when you arrive by airplane, customs scan all your bags with x-ray and other technology (it depends on various factors that affects how strict they want to be, and what is available to them that day).

After you get your bags back, then you must say you don't have anything, or voluntarily head over to customs and declare stuff.

In both cases, the police and customs might ask you to step aside so they can check if you were truthful, if you declared wrong values, or said you didn't had anything, or other lies, you will get punished, depending on what lie you told them.

The lightest punishment is for claiming you didn't had anything with you, and getting caught, the punishment is payment of all taxes twice. (ie: if you was going to pay 300 USD in taxes, you pay instead 600).

If you claim values wrong (example, claiming that I bought a EVGA 850B2, that costs 79.99 on EVGA site, costed me 50 USD), then they will charge the taxes based on local values instead (in the EVGA 850B, they will consider the "true" price to be 280 USD, that is what it costs here, THEN they will slap the taxes on top of that, THEN add the penalty mentioned above, thus the final taxes+fines result in 7 times the original correct taxes on this case).

About laptops:

There is a specific law about them, phones, tablets and cameras. They are strictly banned from imports unless you are willing to pay full taxes every time (including RMA returns, or if you bought them used, or whatever... you will always pay taxes as if they were new when crossing the border or gettign them delivered to you), UNLESS you register the ones you already own during your exit from Brazil.

Thus you CAN leave with a laptop, and bring it back. But if you bring another laptop, no matter the reason, even if it is broken, used, gifted, free, whatever, you will pay taxes as it if was new.

On road border crossings, the police will be very rough checking your stuff, and more strict.

On water-based crossings, if it is a proper port, it is more or less like airports... if it is NOT a port, and you are crossing by a random river, you might be considered a drug smuggler, and shot and killed on sight. Doesn't matter if what you was actually importing was tomatoes (yes, this actually happened, tomatoes in Argentina are like a third of the local price).

If you cross in a private airplane, you can also be shot down.

If the value is high enough, you also need special permits, that aren't free.

If you claim a obviously new product was used, RMA, refurb, whatever, the police can legally take it and never return.

Finally, stuff "getting lost" on customs is very normal.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrSpeeder*
> 
> UNLESS you register the ones you already own during your exit from Brazil.


That is bonkers. You should go with #1 and export yourself.


----------



## Elrick

Sorry if this is a repeated question here but I have to ask this;

Just saw this model for sale on Newegg - http://www.newegg.com/global/au/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817103085

Is it worth buying and using, or is it "utter rubbish" (shilka's usual terminology here).

Use to remember they had produced sterling units some years ago still used in server rooms around the world but they went silent, until I saw their latest product on Newegg.

As usual, would appreciate some serious commentary here regarding this power supply because it is "Platinum" based and attracted my attention immediately.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> Sorry if this is a repeated question here but I have to ask this;
> 
> Just saw this model for sale on Newegg - http://www.newegg.com/global/au/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817103085
> 
> Is it worth buying and using, or is it "utter rubbish" (shilka's usual terminology here).
> 
> Use to remember they had produced sterling units some years ago still used in server rooms around the world but they went silent, until I saw their latest product on Newegg.
> 
> As usual, would appreciate some serious commentary here regarding this power supply because it is "Platinum" based and attracted my attention immediately.


I don't know. I am pretty sure this PSU used to be on the list in the OP, but one thing I *do* know is, the 80+ Certification can't be used to judge the quality of a PSU.

Can you buy from PC Case Gear?


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I don't know. I am pretty sure this PSU used to be on the list in the OP, but one thing I *do* know is, the 80+ Certification can't be used to judge the quality of a PSU.
> 
> Can you buy from PC Case Gear?


Sure, have already bought some RM550x units in my last order with them, just was curious to know if there are other, BETTER power supplies about for sale?

Hate to miss out on a brilliant unit, due to living here in Convict Town plus the experts here on Power Supplies know your stuff hence always touching base here is of prime consideration, when it comes to purchasing numbers of PSUs.

As always want to purchase the VERY best Power Supplies that are made recently that are GOLD or PLATINUM rated.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> Sure, have already bought some RM550x units in my last order with them, just was curious to know if there are other, BETTER power supplies about for sale?
> 
> Hate to miss out on a brilliant unit, due to living here in Convict Town plus the experts here on Power Supplies know your stuff hence always touching base here is of prime consideration, when it comes to purchasing numbers of PSUs.
> 
> As always want to purchase the VERY best Power Supplies that are made recently that are GOLD or PLATINUM rated.


Why do they have to be Gold or Platinum? Like I said, that's not an indication of quality.

Anyway, the RM550x easily destroys that Sparkle PSU. You could get the 650W G2 from PC Case Gear which is again a much better unit (it is just as good as the RM550x) for less than the cost of that Sparkle PSU.


----------



## Bold Eagle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Why do they have to be Gold or Platinum? Like I said, that's not an indication of quality.
> 
> Anyway, the RM550x easily destroys that Sparkle PSU. You could get the 650W G2 from PC Case Gear which is again a much better unit (it is just as good as the RM550x) for less than the cost of that Sparkle PSU.


$10 more and you can get the 750W G2 unit - no brainer isn't it?


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bold Eagle*
> 
> $10 more and you can get the 750W G2 unit - no brainer isn't it?


Is it? Why pay $10 for something you don't need? Power requirements are only going down, so the idea of buying a much higher wattage PSU than you need is becoming less and less relevant.

That $10 is probably better spent elsewhere.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bold Eagle*
> 
> $10 more and you can get the 750W G2 unit - no brainer isn't it?


Not when someone is focused on trying to spend as little as possible (and they're already only looking at a 600W PSU).

So, I am recommending something with more power at a lower cost. You're recommending something with more power at a higher cost. To me, the no-brainer is to go with the 650W G2. However, even having said that, I want to see what he has to say.


----------



## JackCY

Look at Corsair RMx/i and EVGA G2/P2 or SF Leadex Gold Platinum models.
I'm not sure I would want a Sparkle to sparkle.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> So, I am recommending something with more power at a lower cost. You're recommending something with more power at a higher cost. To me, the no-brainer is to go with the 650W G2. However, even having said that, I want to see what he has to say.


DONE, order put through for 15 - Evga 650W G2s.

Usually I go though Newegg's website looking for something 'unusual' as to say but when I saw that "Sparkle" and they are still making PSUs, naturally thought about putting through an order to them. Alas far cheaper to get some PSUs locally than to bring a whole pallet load in from overseas.

Thank you very much OCN Experts, you're worth your weight in Gold







.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> DONE, order put through for 15 - Evga 650W G2s.
> 
> Usually I go though Newegg's website looking for something 'unusual' as to say but when I saw that "Sparkle" and they are still making PSUs, naturally thought about putting through an order to them. Alas far cheaper to get some PSUs locally than to bring a whole pallet load in from overseas.
> 
> Thank you very much OCN Experts, you're worth your weight in Gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Wow. 15? What are these going to be used for?


----------



## JackCY

Isn't he making like a classroom or something? He had some questions before involving many PCs not a single one.


----------



## TwoCables

Yeah, I'm beginning to seriously question the need for such high-end PSUs.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Yeah, I'm beginning to seriously question the need for such high-end PSUs.


For two mine sites and I was given the task to purchase on behalf of the company all the hardware to make this happen.

Needless to say these PCs shall be working for at least 4 years before the next upgrade. Everything of course is tax deductible for the Company hence we never go short of the mark when it comes to providing the very best for our miners.

Think we are one of four companies throughout this Convict Settlement, that have catered to the hardcore gamers which are quite a few amongst certain age groups.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> For two mine sites and I was given the task to purchase on behalf of the company all the hardware to make this happen.
> 
> Needless to say these PCs shall be working for at least 4 years before the next upgrade. Everything of course is tax deductible for the Company hence we never go short of the mark when it comes to providing the very best for our miners.
> 
> Think we are one of four companies throughout this Convict Settlement, that have catered to the hardcore gamers which are quite a few amongst certain age groups.


Wow. Then it's a privilege and an honor to help out! I had no idea. I kinda thought it was just a personal purchase as usual on here. This is pretty special and you honor us by asking for our help.


----------



## JackCY

Miners? Convict settlement? What is that?


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Miners? Convict settlement? What is that?


Known as Australia.

There is a push amongst the 'Higher Ups' to instigate a worthwhile pursuit on our mine sites besides drinking heavily down at the onsite pub. Quite a few of them arrive inebriated and some have lost their jobs because of it, so the Company thought to develop a Gaming Room for them to get involved with, instead of spending their available time down at the drinking hole.

It's free whilst the pub isn't, also after spending some time playing their games leaves them to sleep solid between the 12 hour shifts.


----------



## JackCY

Ah yes.


----------



## OrSpeeder

I saw some reviewers managing to pull with the R9 380X 370W from the wall using platinium/titanium PSUs...

Also while researching on some issue, I found tutorials in Ethereum mnining blogs, about how to downclock the 380X to hit optimal power usage on the PSU.

Nevermind more powerful cards...

I saw some benchmarks ofr hte 295x2 using 980W from the wall. So I guess awesome PSUs really are a necessity today.

This doesn't surprise me though, one of the reasons CPU and GPU development is slowing down, is that we hit a power density problem, early on, people found out that as you made transistors smaller, they needed much less power and could switch faster, when dual-core CPUs became a thing, it was because manufacturers noticed that now each iteration in making transistors smaller was increasing the transistor count and frequency faster than it was reducing power usage, meaning every generation need more power if you keep increasing processing capacity, also every generation, even if you DON'T increase processing capacity, has more power in a smaller area (ie: suppose you go from a "40" to a "20" sized transistor, if you don't increase the transistor count, only make a smaller chip, you will get half of the chip area, but about 2/3 of the power, thus increasing the power per area, thus making cooling harder).

Altough everyone now is focusing desperately on reducing power usage because of mobile, noone is stupid to get "stuck" without performance, thus until the performance race stops, we will keep seeing ever-increasing power usage (unless someone figures out a completely new way to compute things, that use less power per unit of computation).


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrSpeeder*
> 
> I saw some reviewers managing to pull with the R9 380X 370W from the wall using platinium/titanium PSUs...
> 
> Also while researching on some issue, I found tutorials in Ethereum mnining blogs, about how to downclock the 380X to hit optimal power usage on the PSU.
> 
> Nevermind more powerful cards...
> 
> I saw some benchmarks ofr hte 295x2 using 980W from the wall. So I guess awesome PSUs really are a necessity today.


A 380X pulling 370W? Pretty sure thats full system wattage, but feel free to prove me wrong.

And the 295 is just a dual gpu card with 2 290X's which are notoriously power hungry. And I bet thats full system wattage too.

And you have to take power supply effiency into account.

These both are older cards too, not sure why you'd brig them up now.


----------



## OrSpeeder

As I said, 370W FROM THE WALL

of course it is full system wattage, I never saw "per-part" measurement of power from the wall.

And the 380X is not old, it is the most recent consumer (not "Pro") AMD GPU (at least until the 480 actually launches). And I mentioned it, because I bought one recently.

And I did took power efficiency in account, I said reviewer machines with GOOD PSU, saw 370W watts from the wall, meaning a budget (ie: bronze/white and non-80 cert) PSU probably would draw something like 400 to 500W from the wall.

The 380X in particular is a sort of "mainstream" card, thus if you have a higher end card, you can imagine a 500 or 600W PSU might be risky (ie: it will still work, but close to the PSU limits).

Or if you have multiple 380X for some reason.

Or if you use all the computing power of your machine (doing scientific computation, simulations, CAD, mining, etc...).

Also, if you look in the 80-plus rules, and ATX specs, they expect the PSU to behave at its best on 50% (ie: on 80-plus the 50% need to be more efficient than all other load levels for example), so maybe a good way to decide on a PSU might be calculate your average power usage on your most important loads, and then use that as "50%" level (thus if you calculate that in your most important tasks you will use 400W, it might be good idea to buy a 800W PSU).

Of course, all of that I am just conjecturing, so feel free to ignore me, I am just explaining why maybe people like high-end PSU.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrSpeeder*
> 
> As I said, 370W FROM THE WALL
> 
> of course it is full system wattage, I never saw "per-part" measurement of power from the wall.
> 
> And the 380X is not old, it is the most recent consumer (not "Pro") AMD GPU (at least until the 480 actually launches). And I mentioned it, because I bought one recently.
> 
> And I did took power efficiency in account, I said reviewer machines with GOOD PSU, saw 370W watts from the wall, meaning a budget (ie: bronze/white and non-80 cert) PSU probably would draw something like 400 to 500W from the wall.
> 
> The 380X in particular is a sort of "mainstream" card, thus if you have a higher end card, you can imagine a 500 or 600W PSU might be risky (ie: it will still work, but close to the PSU limits).
> 
> Or if you have multiple 380X for some reason.
> 
> Or if you use all the computing power of your machine (doing scientific computation, simulations, CAD, mining, etc...).
> 
> Also, if you look in the 80-plus rules, and ATX specs, they expect the PSU to behave at its best on 50% (ie: on 80-plus the 50% need to be more efficient than all other load levels for example), so maybe a good way to decide on a PSU might be calculate your average power usage on your most important loads, and then use that as "50%" level (thus if you calculate that in your most important tasks you will use 400W, it might be good idea to buy a 800W PSU).
> 
> Of course, all of that I am just conjecturing, so feel free to ignore me, I am just explaining why maybe people like high-end PSU.


A lot of those tests include 1200W bronze rated PSUs that are around 82% efficient. I've seen them. They add in something like a 4.6GHz 5960X and turn off all power saving features so the chip is constantly at full voltage. So no, those tests are horrible. For professional reviews, I would expect them to measure the GPU by itself on it's own unit on something like an 88% efficient unit. It's not that hard to do... I picked up my (discontinued) Capstone for $55 and it hits 88%-90%

There is a general rule of thumb: any CPU and any single engine GPU can run on a quality 450W unit. There are a few exceptions, but in most cases it is true.

EDIT: The 50% myth is a myth. Efficiency does seem to be best at around 50%-60%, but it's only a variable of around 3% efficiency on units worth buying.


----------



## OrSpeeder

What is a "quality" 450W unit that for example allow you to run simultaneous computation on a i5k or i7k + 380X, 390, etc... GPU?

Plus power a bunch of HDDs, fans, etc...

(honest question, because so far all 450W units I saw would just fail with that load).

Also the 50% load is not just efficiency, for example I saw many PSU reviews where both on crap PSUs with poor load controls, and awesome PSUs with very tight load controls, the 12v is 12v at around 50% (while being more than 12v at less load, and less than 12v on more load).

I never checked ripple though... now I wonder if ripple is better at 50% load too or not.

Also, a "4%" efficiency variation when you are for example at 92% efficiency, is a large difference (ie: from 92% to 96%, you can invert the number and instead consider you are wasting 8%, and then 4% of power... thus halving your waste... but I honestly can't think a situation where buying such PSU would be worth it anyway, even with that power waste halving, PSUs that good would be ludicrously expensive and probably never save enough power to be worth it).


----------



## TwoCables

He said "around 3%", not "4%".

Anyway, the 50% load thing is all about the *average* power draw. As it seems you know, a consumer would be foolishly wasting money if they were to buy a PSU so that their maximum power draw lands at around 50%. For a typical gaming machine, it needs to land at around 85-90%. That way, your average power draw will end up falling at around 40-60%, which is the sweet spot for efficiency.

However, as AcEsSalvation said, today's recommended PSUs (or at least the ones we need to recommend here on *Overclock*.net... for overclocking purposes) are so damn good throughout their entire capacity range that we no longer care about this whole "maximize your efficiency" attitude.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

The ~3% range is typically something like 85%-88% range for most units, the rest will stay around 86%, +-3% from there. Other than those, you will have amazing and expensive 92%+ units, or units that aren't recommended.

Fans are typically 12V 0.25A max, so around 3W, and HDD's are commonly 6W-9W at spin up. While the do contribute to power draw, it isn't enough to worry about those putting you over the edge.

Good 450W units like my Capstone, XFX XTS, etc (on front page) are all good choices. They would be able to take a 390x with a bit of OC and a 4790k at 4.8GHz pretty well. Under real loads, you would never get a power down unless you have a faulty unit. Using stress tests (depending on the tests too), you might have a shut down, but the unit and computer would still be fine


----------



## TwoCables

And we also have to remember that the 450W capacity is a *continuous* capacity, not a maximum.


----------



## JackCY

Yet another endless argument?









Don't buy a 450W PSU if you have a power hungry GPU and or CPU and you are gonna OC one or both. Those 7970-380x and 290-390x are pigs, the latter are happily gonna push your rig over 400W when you load them up full or OC. Wanna run a 390x loaded get yourself a 650W, a solar panel farm and call it a day.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Yet another endless argument?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't buy a 450W PSU if you have a power hungry GPU and or CPU and you are gonna OC one or both. Those 7970-380x and 290-390x are pigs, the latter are happily gonna push your rig over 400W when you load them up full or OC. Wanna run a 390x loaded get yourself a 650W, a solar panel farm and call it a day.


This isn't an argument, it's just a civil and calm discussion. It's a friendly exchange of thoughts and ideas and information.

Anyway, we're not recommending that someone actually go out and buy a high-end 450W PSU for such a thing. We are just saying that one could be used if you already have one and you don't want to buy a new PSU right away. It would work. That's all we're saying.

Here's proof:

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/amd_radeon_r9_380x_4gb_review,4.html

Their card pulled 197W out of the PSU. Now for some reason, they didn't break it down like they usually do. So, here's a review of a video card that has a similar power consumption, but it's broken down for us:

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/asus_radeon_r9_380_strix_review,5.html

This one pulled 196W. The PSU pulled 332W out of the wall outlet under this load, and this means that if the PSU were 90% efficient while pulling 332W from the wall, then the entire computer system was pulling a hair under 300W (298.8W to be exact). Add maybe 100-125W to that for an overclocked mainstream CPU like the 6600K, and that's 400-425W. However, the gaming power consumption would be lower than that, never exceeding 400W.

Yes, I know we're talking about overclocking the video card, but it's not like we're saying "You should use a good quality-made 450W PSU for this". No. We're saying that it could work for you if you didn't have much of a choice.


----------



## Tokztero

My friend has a brand new XFX 650w XXX Edition PSU for sale. I checked on the recommended lists and I don't see this particular model on there. I've heard good things about all XFX power supplies but should I buy this for back-up for $40 or should I stick with my 3 year old Corsair HX 650?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokztero*
> 
> My friend has a brand new XFX 650w XXX Edition PSU for sale. I checked on the recommended lists and I don't see this particular model on there. I've heard good things about all XFX power supplies but should I buy this for back-up for $40 or should I stick with my 3 year old Corsair HX 650?


That XFX PSU is a rebrand of the Seasonic M12II and so is the bronze rated Corsair HX650
If you have the bronze rated Corsair HX650 you are not making an upgrade you are getting the same unit in another box

If you have the gold rated Corsair HX650 then you are making a downgrade with the XFX
The gold rated Corsair HX650 is a rebranded Seasonic G with two of the PCI-E cables removed.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokztero*
> 
> My friend has a brand new XFX 650w XXX Edition PSU for sale. I checked on the recommended lists and I don't see this particular model on there. I've heard good things about all XFX power supplies but should I buy this for back-up for $40 or should I stick with my 3 year old Corsair HX 650?


I think it's best to stay with the HX650. If you have the newer Gold-rated HX650, then it's a better PSU (it's a SeaSonic G Series). If you have the Bronze-rated one, then I think they're the same PSU inside, the SeaSonic S12E - if I remember correctly.


----------



## shilka

The S12E is non modular so you might be thinking of the M12E.


----------



## Tokztero

Thanks for the advice guys. I will go ahead and buy it since it seems to be a good deal.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The S12E is non modular so you might be thinking of the M12E.


I'm just going by this:

http://www.overclock.net/t/654983/on-corsair-psus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokztero*
> 
> Thanks for the advice guys. I will go ahead and buy it since it seems to be a good deal.


Why? There's no need to buy it. Again, your HX650 is either equal to or better than this PSU. If it's the Gold-rated PSU, then it's a SeaSonic G Series and therefore better. If it's the Bronze-rated PSU, then it's just as good (the same PSU inside I think).

So, don't waste your money.


----------



## JackCY

Back up.


----------



## TwoCables

His HX650 is only 3 years old. I bought my HX650 on December 12th, 2009 and it's still working fine for me.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> His HX650 is only 3 years old. I bought my HX650 on December 12th, 2009 and it's still working fine for me.


Yours is even still under warranty until the 12th if they've always offered a seven year warranty on them.


----------



## JackCY

Indeed


----------



## TwoCables

The point is that this is a big waste of $40.


----------



## Tokztero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> The point is that this is a big waste of $40.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Indeed


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> His HX650 is only 3 years old. I bought my HX650 on December 12th, 2009 and it's still working fine for me.


What you've had yours for almost 7 years!!! I guess I don't have to worry about it failing soon, I dont even put too much stress on my system.

Mine is Gold rated with the 7 year warranty, by the way.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokztero*
> 
> What you've had yours for almost 7 years!!! I guess I don't have to worry about it failing soon, I dont even put too much stress on my system.
> 
> Mine is Gold rated with the 7 year warranty, by the way.


Ok, so yeah yours is better than mine and better than that XFX unit and should easily last a very very very long time. Again, it's the SeaSonic G Series which is definitely a good PSU.


----------



## Liranan

Hi again guys, I have a quick question.

Reading the above I can see that HD's use little power but I need to ask anyway. I intend to build a somewhat more professional server than the one I already have and I intend to use a Xeon X3430 2.4GHz, 8/16GB RAM and a maximum of 8 HD's. According to that wonderful PCU Calculator I should be at around 340W but last time Two Cables calculated this for me the website was overestimating power use by quite a bit so I was wondering whether I would be fine with a 300W PSU or whether I need to get a more powerful one.

Here is a link to the results:

http://outervision.com/b/AG8N3u

I'm getting an older system mainly for ECC RAM, not because the CPU or motherboard are fantastic. I'm trying to keep it cheap as it will allow me to spend more on the HD's, which are the most important part of the system.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> Hi again guys, I have a quick question.
> 
> Reading the above I can see that HD's use little power but I need to ask anyway. I intend to build a somewhat more professional server than the one I already have and I intend to use a Xeon X3430 2.4GHz, 8/16GB RAM and a maximum of 8 HD's. According to that wonderful PCU Calculator I should be at around 340W but last time Two Cables calculated this for me the website was overestimating power use by quite a bit so I was wondering whether I would be fine with a 300W PSU or whether I need to get a more powerful one.
> 
> Here is a link to the results:
> http://outervision.com/b/AG8N3u
> 
> I'm getting an older system mainly for ECC RAM, not because the CPU or motherboard are fantastic. I'm trying to keep it cheap as it will allow me to spend more on the HD's, which are the most important part of the system.


My guesstimate:

CPU: No idea how much power it actually draws under load, so I'm going with the TDP: 95W
Fans: Lets say 10W total, as I have no idea what fans you're using.
Raid card: 10W
8 7200RPM HDD's, they usually have a power draw around 8W at idle, 12w at load and 25W startup. so worst case scenario that's a peak draw of 200W at startup and 96W under full operational load.

So you're looking at a worst case scenario continues load of around 210W with a max peak load of 315W. So a quality 300W continues rated PSU should be fine, probably.

Take this with a grain of salt as there are more than a few guesses in my estimation.


----------



## Liranan

I have a quality Super Flower 300W PSU. While it's not on the recommended list it I was told that all SF units are very high quality.

TDP doesn't translate to power consumption, if it did my FX chip would have a TDP of 180W or so at stock and even more at the speed and voltage I run it at. Even if it does I assume the 3430 will never be fully loaded as I will only use it to store media, so we're looking at very low CPU usage.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> I have a quality Super Flower 300W PSU. While it's not on the recommended list it I was told that all SF units are very high quality.
> 
> TDP doesn't translate to power consumption, if it did my FX chip would have a TDP of 180W or so at stock and even more at the speed and voltage I run it at. Even if it does I assume the 3430 will never be fully loaded as I will only use it to store media, so we're looking at very low CPU usage.


It's not true that *ALL* Super Flower units are very high quality. Whoever told you that doesn't know anything about power supplies and shouldn't be speaking authoritatively on PSUs in the least bit. Some Super Flower units are barely ok and some are awesome, and they have everything in between as well. I don't know how yours rates, but maybe someone here does. Which model is it exactly? Tell us and someone might be able to tell you whether it's safe to use.


----------



## Liranan

Sorry for my assumption.

The model is SF-300P14XP(RD). Can't find anything on it. Most results are related to the 650W Golden Green I have.


----------



## shilka

Some of the really old SF units where and still are god awful
They have about the worst multi rail setup known to man

So no not all Super Flower units are great.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> Sorry for my assumption.


No it's all good. It's not you're fault.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> The model is SF-300P14XP(RD). Can't find anything on it. Most results are related to the 650W Golden Green I have.


That's better than what I found. All I can find are uninformative pages in Chinese.


----------



## Liranan

This unit wasn't without its problems. The fan it came with was extremely loud so I replaced it with a Zalman 12CM fan that I plugged in a 5W power splitter, it's quiet at least. As the system never runs at full load I assumed it wouldn't make that much of a difference.

If you guys need I can take photos of the interior and show you. If it turns out to be mediocre at best I'll get a new PSU once I have the major parts of the system, longevity is all I care about.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> This unit wasn't without its problems. The fan it came with was extremely loud so I replaced it with a Zalman 12CM fan that I plugged in a 5W power splitter, it's quiet at least. As the system never runs at full load I assumed it wouldn't make that much of a difference.
> 
> If you guys need I can take photos of the interior and show you. If it turns out to be mediocre at best I'll get a new PSU once I have the major parts of the system, longevity is all I care about.


The power consumption is just a small part of the bigger picture because you also have to worry about ripple (voltage stability) and voltage regulation (voltage accuracy).


----------



## Liranan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> The power consumption is just a small part of the bigger picture because you also have to worry about ripple (voltage stability) and voltage regulation (voltage accuracy).


Yes, I understand that. After my previous post I did start to wonder why it was so cheap at less than 20 USD. Assuming I made the wrong choice I found some cheap Antec EA-380W PSU's. I suspect they are second hand as they're even cheaper than the one I have now. My current PSU cost me 120 RMB (about 20 USD) and these Antec ones cost 95 RMB (16 USD).


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> Yes, I understand that. After my previous post I did start to wonder why it was so cheap at less than 20 USD. Assuming I made the wrong choice I found some cheap Antec EA-380W PSU's. I suspect they are second hand as they're even cheaper than the one I have now. My current PSU cost me 120 RMB (about 20 USD) and these Antec ones cost 95 RMB (16 USD).


Oh, good, the 380W Earthwatt PSUs are known to be solid budget PSUs. I would feel much more comfortable over here if you went with that instead of this unknown Super Flower PSU.


----------



## Liranan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> Oh, good, the 380W Earthwatt PSUs are known to be solid budget PSUs. I would feel much more comfortable over here if you went with that instead of this unknown Super Flower PSU.


Even second hand?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> Even second hand?


I confess that I didn't think of that. I should've since I remember reading it now (I guess I've been awake too long).

Anyway, I think if the seller is trustworthy, then it should be quite alright.


----------



## Liranan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I confess that I didn't think of that. I should've since I remember reading it now (I guess I've been awake too long).
> 
> I think of the seller is trustworthy, then it should be quite alright.


It's been added to the long list of things I need to get. I will just sell the entire system including PSU for as close to 100 USD as I can and start afresh.

Thanks a lot for the help gentlemen.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> It's been added to the long list of things I need to get. I will just sell the entire system including PSU for as close to 100 USD as I can and start afresh.
> 
> Thanks a lot for the help gentlemen.


You're welcome!  It's a pleasure to help out.


----------



## Liranan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> It's been added to the long list of things I need to get. I will just sell the entire system including PSU for as close to 100 USD as I can and start afresh.
> 
> Thanks a lot for the help gentlemen.
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome!  It's a pleasure to help out.
Click to expand...

The Golden Green PSU I have I bought partially based on your advice so I highly value your input.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> The Golden Green PSU I have I bought partially based on your advice so I highly value your input.


Oh wow. That's neat.  I can't take all the credit though. I'd know nothing if it weren't for OCN.


----------



## Liranan

The shop informed me today they don't have the EA380 but they do have a VP450P for not much more.

According to this review it's not a bad unit, staying within specs but it's not PFC and not on the recommended list.

http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/antec-vp450-power-supply-review/

Is it still worth getting or should it be avoided?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> The shop informed me today they don't have the EA380 but they do have a VP450P for not much more.
> 
> According to this review it's not a bad unit, staying within specs but it's not PFC and not on the recommended list.
> 
> http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/antec-vp450-power-supply-review/
> 
> Is it still worth getting or should it be avoided?


I'm not sure. My impression of it is that it's just barely ok, which makes me believe it's not quite as good as the EA380. I don't have any facts or anything though. Sometimes I wonder though if my impression comes from using it for overclocking and gaming rigs rather than a server like you're planning to build.


----------



## Liranan

I'm tired of looking for a PSU, going to get either a Super flower SF-400P14XE or SF-450P14XE (both Golden Green), both of which are around 30 USD so pretty cheap and at least the 450 one is recommended.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> The shop informed me today they don't have the EA380 but they do have a VP450P for not much more.
> 
> According to this review it's not a bad unit, staying within specs but it's not PFC and not on the recommended list.
> http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/antec-vp450-power-supply-review/
> 
> Is it still worth getting or should it be avoided?


Those are actually quite good. We use them here where I work for replacement power supplies. I think they are 80+ efficiency but the don't have active PFC to get the certification.

I wouldn't run them with anything more than an i5/i7 and a mid to high end GPU.


----------



## incog

Hey,

I have a Superflower Leadex Gold (750W), which I bought in Europe.

If I take this power supply and plug it into the socket in the USA (where it's 110V instead of 230V), will I have issues? I'm thinking that no, but would rather triple check!


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> I have a Superflower Leadex Gold (750W), which I bought in Europe.
> 
> If I take this power supply and plug it into the socket in the USA (where it's 110V instead of 230V), will I have issues? I'm thinking that no, but would rather triple check!


Its in the specs








Quote:


> Input Voltage Full Ranage - 100V~240V


----------



## TwoCables

Yep, it automatically adjusts.


----------



## mralqmor

Hello guys.

I'm planning to have rx 480 cross fire reference edition (choosing the reference as it will use less power than the others 150w
)
So will my psu Gigabyte superb 720 w peak and normal 610 w will be able to handle ?

I do have i7 920 @ 3.8 and 16 GB 1666 Hz Ram.

Regards,


----------



## incog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> I have a Superflower Leadex Gold (750W), which I bought in Europe.
> 
> If I take this power supply and plug it into the socket in the USA (where it's 110V instead of 230V), will I have issues? I'm thinking that no, but would rather triple check!
> 
> 
> 
> Its in the specs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Input Voltage Full Ranage - 100V~240V
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Yep, it automatically adjusts.


Awesome, thanks guys.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mralqmor*
> 
> Hello guys.
> 
> I'm planning to have rx 480 cross fire reference edition (choosing the reference as it will use less power than the others 150w
> )
> So will my psu Gigabyte superb 720 w peak and normal 610 w will be able to handle ?
> 
> I do have i7 920 @ 3.8 and 16 GB 1666 Hz Ram.
> 
> Regards,


Personally, I wouldn't trust an investment like that to a low-quality (and old) PSU like that.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quick one guys, what's best bang for buck PSU right now. Modular or not.

Basic system plans... i5 4460, RX480, 1SSD, 1HDD.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> Awesome, thanks guys.




For future reference and to be more specific, the only power supplies you have to worry about voltage are the ones that have the red "110-220" switch (pictured above)

This is active PFC vs passive PFC. A power supply with an active circuit can handle anything from 100v to 240v regardless of any switch. If your power supply has an 80+ rating of any kind, it's automatically Active PFC.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Quick one guys, what's best bang for buck PSU right now. Modular or not.
> 
> Basic system plans... i5 4460, RX480, 1SSD, 1HDD.


It depends on what 'size' PSU you want, but I would recommend a good 550W PSU for this, provided we don't find a bigger good-quality PSU at the same price or lower.

I used PCPartPicker and I sorted the PSUs from lowest to highest price in any wattage starting at 550W: http://pcpartpicker.com/products/power-supply/#W=550,2000&sort=a9&page=1

Starting at the top of this list and scrolling down, the first one that can be recommended would probably be 550W XFX ProSeries Core Edition for no more than $70 between SuperBiiz and Newegg: http://pcpartpicker.com/product/2tckcf/xfx-power-supply-xfxts550w

Scrolling down some more, the next one I'd recommend is the 550W EVGA SuperNOVA GS for $72.99 after a $10 rebate : http://pcpartpicker.com/product/N6X2FT/evga-power-supply-220gs0550v1 It's not a high-end PSU, but it's a basically solid PSU that is made by SeaSonic (but we don't know which SeaSonic PSU EVGA used).

After that, there's the 650W XFX ProSeries Core Edition for about $75 before shipping: http://pcpartpicker.com/product/98tCmG/xfx-power-supply-p1650snlb9

Then there's the 550W EVGA SuperNOVA G2 for about $75 after a $10 rebate: http://pcpartpicker.com/product/qYTrxr/evga-power-supply-220g20550y1

After that point in the list, I don't see anything else unless you want to spend closer to $90 or more.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> It depends on what 'size' PSU you want, but I would recommend a good 550W PSU for this, provided we don't find a bigger good-quality PSU at the same price or lower.
> 
> I used PCPartPicker and I sorted the PSUs from lowest to highest price in any wattage starting at 550W: http://pcpartpicker.com/products/power-supply/#W=550,2000&sort=a9&page=1
> 
> Starting at the top of this list and scrolling down, the first one that can be recommended would probably be 550W XFX ProSeries Core Edition for no more than $70 between SuperBiiz and Newegg: http://pcpartpicker.com/product/2tckcf/xfx-power-supply-xfxts550w
> 
> Scrolling down some more, the next one I'd recommend is the 550W EVGA SuperNOVA GS for $72.99 after a $10 rebate : http://pcpartpicker.com/product/N6X2FT/evga-power-supply-220gs0550v1 It's not a high-end PSU, but it's a basically solid PSU that is made by SeaSonic (but we don't know which SeaSonic PSU EVGA used).
> 
> After that, there's the 650W XFX ProSeries Core Edition for about $75 before shipping: http://pcpartpicker.com/product/98tCmG/xfx-power-supply-p1650snlb9
> 
> Then there's the 550W EVGA SuperNOVA G2 for about $75 after a $10 rebate: http://pcpartpicker.com/product/qYTrxr/evga-power-supply-220g20550y1
> 
> After that point in the list, I don't see anything else unless you want to spend closer to $90 or more.


What's up with the Rosewill Glacier's? Andyson is the OEM. No major reviews on it so far since it's new.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> What's up with the Rosewill Glacier's? Andyson is the OEM. No major reviews on it so far since it's new.


I wish I knew. :/


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I wish I knew. :/


I wish more sites got into the nitty gritty of PSU's. I love reading JG reviews on power supplies. I do realize that it's time consuming to do a review on just one box.


----------



## shilka

Most of the new Rosewill units are mediocre very unimpressive and have lots of flaws
The only one of the new ones that i would call really good is the Quark.

Why you should not buy a Rosewill Photon
Why you should not buy a Rosewill Valens


----------



## Jayjr1105

Capstone and Hive were pretty good. I think the Capstone has changed OEM's from SuperFlower though.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Capstone and Hive were pretty good. I think the Capstone has changed OEM's from SuperFlower though.


Tne new Capstone G is worse then the old Capstone.


----------



## TwoCables

And the HIVE series had a wattage rating of about 100W higher than its actual continuous rating. Like, a 750W HIVE had a +12V capacity of only 648W which is the same for many good 650W PSUs.


----------



## shilka

That was the old Hive models the new ones with the same name replaced the old ones.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Quick one guys, what's best bang for buck PSU right now. Modular or not.
> 
> Basic system plans... i5 4460, RX480, 1SSD, 1HDD.


Best bang4$ probably some cheapo PSU I wouldn't buy.

If you want a decent PSU then you have a few choices:
Corsair RM550x/i
Corsair SF450
EVGA 550 G2
SF 550W Leadex Gold


----------



## shilka

The XFX XTR is also an option but it cost more last i checked.


----------



## sherlock

Anyone found any review for Seasonic's new Prime series Titanium PSUs? espically the 600 Fanless/650W/750W? Was considering one of those but the 650 cost $160 and I got myself a good quality Plat unit(Supernova P2) for $80 AR instead.


----------



## shilka

Kitguru and hardocp has reviews of the Seasonic Prime but i found a german review which was better even if i cant read german
Kitguru and Hardocp dont state their voltage regulation in clear and easy to understand numbers like jonnyguru techpowerup does which is annoying.

http://www.kitguru.net/components/power-supplies/zardon/seasonic-prime-750w-titanium-power-supply-review/
http://enthusiast.hardocp.com/article/2016/07/21/seasonic_flagship_prime_750w_power_supply_review


----------



## TwoCables

$160 for a 650W PSU. Um... what the hell?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> $160 for a 650W PSU. Um... what the hell?


It has 30ms of hold up time otherwise its actually unremarkable at least from the reviews i have seen so far.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> It has 30ms of hold up time otherwise its actually unremarkable at least from the reviews i have seen so far.


What does that mean? And how does that compare to other good PSUs we recommend every day?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> What does that mean? And how does that compare to other good PSUs we recommend every day?


Ripple is the same as the RMx and G2/P2/T2 but without the caps on the cables, voltage regulation was under 1% on all the rails but i have still to see the exact number
Hold up time was 30ms which is the highest i have ever seen on a consumer grad unit.

http://www.webopedia.com/TERM/H/hold_up_time.html


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Ripple is the same as the RMx and G2/P2/T2 but without the caps on the cables, voltage regulation was under 1% on all the rails but i have still to see the exact number
> Hold up time was 30ms which is the highest i have ever seen on a consumer grad unit.
> 
> http://www.webopedia.com/TERM/H/hold_up_time.html


So that's why my stuff stays on when the power blinks off for a split-second.


----------



## shilka

The old Corsair CX has less then 10ms of hold time just to compare
Most good units have 16ms or more as per ATX specifications.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Friend was using a lower end PSU for a bit (traded an iPhone 4 for a basic computer), we had a surge shut off power to both of our complexes which are right next to eachother - my computer stayed on as well as monitors, everything else turned off while only his computer shut off XD

So after that happening, he was more receptive to my explanation of why you need a good PSU. He ended up with a Capstone 550M


----------



## Jayjr1105

After some research, I think I might of answered my question of best bang for buck 500-600W psu...

http://bit.ly/2aqRiHr

after rebate though unfortunately.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> After some research, I think I might of answered my question of best bang for buck 500-600W psu...
> 
> http://bit.ly/2aqRiHr
> 
> after rebate though unfortunately.


Did you see my post?


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Did you see my post?


I did, then I found the quark. $59 AR for platinum and a good OEM is pretty solid.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> I did, then I found the quark. $59 AR for platinum and a good OEM is pretty solid.


Oh really? What did you learn about the Quark? I'm interested now.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Oh really? What did you learn about the Quark? I'm interested now.


Two good reviews
http://bit.ly/2aqlfUJ
http://bit.ly/2aIHLfO

$59.99 AR
80+ Platinum
Enhance Electronics is the OEM
Fully Modular.
5 Yr warranty

How can you beat all that for 60 bucks?

Edit: BTW, we have identical main rig PSU's. I wonder how much longer the thing has. It's coming up on 6 years old.


----------



## Shardnax

The JG review is for the 1000W version of the Quark.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Still same OEM, soldering, parts, etc. Just beefier to support 1000w


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Two good reviews
> http://bit.ly/2aqlfUJ
> http://bit.ly/2aIHLfO
> 
> $59.99 AR
> 80+ Platinum
> Enhance Electronics is the OEM
> Fully Modular.
> 5 Yr warranty
> 
> How can you beat all that for 60 bucks?


For future reference, it's ok to use full URLs like this:

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2016/03/08/rosewill_quark550_550w_power_supply_review/1

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=435

That way, you can see what the link is for.

Anyway, the 80+ Efficiency isn't much to consider unless you are determined to reduce your electricity bill. Regardless, I guess if spending $15 less is a big deal, then get it. However, the 550W G2 for $75 after a $10 rebate is better.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> For future reference, it's ok to use full URLs like this:
> 
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2016/03/08/rosewill_quark550_550w_power_supply_review/1
> 
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=435
> 
> That way, you can see what the link is for.
> 
> Anyway, the 80+ Efficiency isn't much to consider unless you are determined to reduce your electricity bill. Regardless, I guess if spending $15 less is a big deal, then get it. However, the 550W G2 for $75 after a $10 rebate is better.


Yeah, I shorten the links as an OCD thing







looks nicer.

I would agree the G2 is a better unit. Scores a 10/10 on JG. Rosewill power supplies have treated me well. (Green, Hive, and some others)

Edit: in case you didn't see it before, we have the same main rig unit. How is your 650 holding up?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Yeah, I shorten the links as an OCD thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks nicer.
> 
> I would agree the G2 is a better unit. Scores a 10/10 on JG. Rosewill power supplies have treated me well. (Green, Hive, and some others)
> 
> Edit: in case you didn't see it before, we have the same main rig unit. How is your 650 holding up?


I would rather have a big link that tells me where it's going to put me instead of clicking some mysterious link posted by someone I don't even know! That way, I know before I click if I can trust it. So, please stop using the short links. They aren't better.

Don't judge PSUs by brand name. Rosewill's OEMs are a major mixed bag of everything from crap stuff to decent (the old Capstones). The G2 is the Super Flower Leadex, which is pretty damn high-end actually. The Quark is just basically pretty solid but it's only $15 less. I don't like that.

My HX650 seems fine, but I confess that I worry from time to time. Maybe I'm being overly paranoid for nothing.


----------



## kenpachiroks

My friend is building a PC and he asked me for advice. But, I've been off the OCN grid for a while so I thought it would be best to ask here. I've seen the table in the OP but was unsure about the wattage.


*Buying Location.*
First choice : Switzerland (http://www.toppreise.ch/top100.html?cat=1994 ; http://www.steg-electronics.ch/de/articlelist/newArticles.aspx ; www.pc-ostschweiz.ch/PC-Netzteile-c11875.htm ; https://www.digitec.ch/de/s1/producttype/pc-netzteil-81?tagIds=76-524 ; http://www.microspot.ch/msp/pages/searchResult.jsf?searchTerm=Netzteil+&N=0&Ntk=FulltextSearch_de&Nty=1 )
Second choice : EU
Third choice : USA

*Budget! Set a preferred price and an absolute maximum if you can.*
~100$ . Max 130$

*Wattage needed, if you're not sure then that's fine but make sure to give us the details to #4!*
I am unsure about this. (Outervision calculator gave me 350W-400W)

*What will you be powering? Include as much detail as possible.*
i5-6500 or i3-6100.
RX480 OR R9 380 depending on availability.
2X8GB DDR4 RAM.
256GB SSD (Samsung/Transcend)
ATX Motherboard - Model Undecided
Everything will be run at stock

*Modular cables? Non-modular/semi-modul*ar/fully modular.
Do not required modularity at all. But do not mind it.

*Number of PCIe cables needed.*
Two?

*Any other requirements. For example dimensions, flat cables, ATX/SFX/TFX etc.*
ATX case. No dimension restrictions, no cable requirement.
DVD writer


Thanks


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kenpachiroks*
> 
> My friend is building a PC and he asked me for advice. But, I've been off the OCN grid for a while so I thought it would be best to ask here. I've seen the table in the OP but was unsure about the wattage.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: snip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Buying Location.*
> First choice : Switzerland (http://www.steg-electronics.ch/de/articlelist/newArticles.aspx ; http://www.toppreise.ch/top100.html?cat=1994 )
> Second choice : EU
> Third choice : USA
> 
> *Budget! Set a preferred price and an absolute maximum if you can.*
> ~100$ . Max 140$
> 
> *Wattage needed, if you're not sure then that's fine but make sure to give us the details to #4!*
> I am unsure about this. (Outervision calculator gave me 350W-400W)
> 
> *What will you be powering? Include as much detail as possible.*
> i5-6500 or i3-6100.
> RX480 OR R9 380 depending on availability.
> 2X8GB DDR4 RAM.
> 256GB SSD (Samsung/Transcend)
> ATX Motherboard - Model Undecided
> Everything will be run at stock
> 
> *Modular cables? Non-modular/semi-modul*ar/fully modular.
> Do not required modularity at all. But do not mid it.
> 
> *Number of PCIe cables needed.*
> Two?
> 
> *Any other requirements. For example dimensions, flat cables, ATX/SFX/TFX etc.*
> ATX case. No dimension restrictions, no cable requirement.
> DVD writer
> 
> Thanks


Wattage is going to be well below 500W, but I'm going to recommend 500W+ PSU's anyway because the selection is just plain better.

The new Corsair Vengeance PSU's are pretty killer value, the 650W got a great review by JG and I think its fairly safe to assume the 550W is based on the same platform. But if you want to be sure you could just get the 650W.
http://www.toppreise.ch/prod_456376.html
http://www.toppreise.ch/prod_456379.html

If you're willing to spend a little more the Corsair RM550x or EVGA G2 550W might be good choices. They're more efficient, full modular and generally higher end units.
http://www.toppreise.ch/prod_426102.html
http://www.toppreise.ch/prod_452078.html


----------



## kenpachiroks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Wattage is going to be well below 500W, but I'm going to recommend 500W+ PSU's anyway because the selection is just plain better.
> 
> The new Corsair Vengeance PSU's are pretty killer value, the 650W got a great review by JG and I think its fairly safe to assume the 550W is based on the same platform. But if you want to be sure you could just get the 650W.
> http://www.toppreise.ch/prod_456376.html
> http://www.toppreise.ch/prod_456379.html
> 
> If you're willing to spend a little more the Corsair RM550x or EVGA G2 550W might be good choices. They're more efficient, full modular and generally higher end units.
> http://www.toppreise.ch/prod_426102.html
> http://www.toppreise.ch/prod_452078.html


Thank you for your response and the links Gilles. Are your suggestions limited by the stores I mentioned? I ask because I have added a few more stores I can purchase from.

If purchase location wasn't a restriction would your recommendations change?

I shall read the review and add it to my shortlist. Thanks


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kenpachiroks*
> 
> Thank you for your response and the links Gilles. Are your suggestions limited by the stores I mentioned? I ask because I have added a few more stores I can purchase from.
> If purchase location wasn't a restriction would your recommendations change?
> 
> I shall read the review and add it to my shortlist. Thanks


No problem, and I think you already figured it out, but toppreise.ch is just a price comparison site for Switzerland like geizhals.de for Germany/EU and pcpartpicker.com for the US/Canada.


----------



## JackCY

Corsair RM 550x.
Or EVGA 550 G2.

Ask no more, just find it and buy it


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> For future reference, it's ok to use full URLs like this:
> 
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2016/03/08/rosewill_quark550_550w_power_supply_review/1
> 
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=435
> 
> That way, you can see what the link is for.
> 
> Anyway, the 80+ Efficiency isn't much to consider unless you are determined to reduce your electricity bill. Regardless, I guess if spending $15 less is a big deal, then get it. However, the 550W G2 for $75 after a $10 rebate is better.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I shorten the links as an OCD thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks nicer.
> 
> I would agree the G2 is a better unit. Scores a 10/10 on JG. Rosewill power supplies have treated me well. (Green, Hive, and some others)
> 
> Edit: in case you didn't see it before, we have the same main rig unit. How is your 650 holding up?
Click to expand...

Code:



Code:


[URL=http://www.hardocp.com/article/2016/03/08/rosewill_quark550_550w_power_supply_review/1]HardOCP[/URL]

Does this:
HardOCP


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [URL=http://www.hardocp.com/article/2016/03/08/rosewill_quark550_550w_power_supply_review/1]HardOCP[/URL]
> 
> Does this:
> HardOCP


Thank you. This is a great way to have short and clean links because we can still hover over the link to see if we can trust where we'll be going if we click it.

Also, you don't have to type the code manually. Just click the Insert Link button.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Correct. If you use the link button, you type in (or copy/paste) the URL you want the link to go to. After that, something like this pops up:

Code:



Code:


[URL=http://www.hardocp.com/article/2016/03/08/rosewill_quark550_550w_power_supply_review/1]http://www.hardocp.com/article/2016/03/08/rosewill_quark550_550w_power_supply_review/1[/URL]

The second set of the URL will be highlighted for you to delete it and replace it with the "HardOCP" I did.
Basically, after the close bracket, replace that text with what you want

Code:



Code:


[URL=http://www.hardocp.com/article/2016/03/08/rosewill_quark550_550w_power_supply_review/1]//here\\http://www.hardocp.com/article/2016/03/08/rosewill_quark550_550w_power_supply_review/1//to here\\[/URL]


----------



## Edge Of Pain

Hi everybody. Has anyone here heard of HiPoint power supplies? I usually avoid unpopular branded PSUs like the plague but you never know... Also, does the sticker on the side imply that this PSU is 1000W, 550W, or what? Another thing - there seems to be only a 6 pin for PCIe cards, but there's an 8 pin for CPU power, then along the same cable there's another 4 pin for CPU power! I've never seen anything like it.

Here's some pictures. Sorry for the bad quality, I had bad lighting, with access to only a phone camera, and I'm not the best photographer either:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









I inherited this from a guy who's giving me a bunch of his old server hardware. He said this PSU stayed in its box and is hardly/not at all used, however.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edge Of Pain*
> 
> Hi everybody. Has anyone here heard of HiPoint power supplies? I usually avoid unpopular branded PSUs like the plague but you never know... Also, does the sticker on the side imply that this PSU is 1000W, 550W, or what? Another thing - there seems to be only a 6 pin for PCIe cards, but there's an 8 pin for CPU power, then along the same cable there's another 4 pin for CPU power! I've never seen anything like it.
> Here's some pictures. Sorry for the bad quality, I had bad lighting, with access to only a phone camera, and I'm not the best photographer either:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I inherited this from a guy who's giving me a bunch of his old server hardware. He said this PSU stayed in its box and is hardly/not at all used, however.


Can't find much information on it at all. And them not even indicating what wattage it is isn't exactly reassuring.

I personally wouldn't use it.


----------



## Edge Of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Can't find much information on it at all. And them not even indicating what wattage it is isn't exactly reassuring.
> 
> I personally wouldn't use it.


Indeed, that's why I came here! I couldn't find anything on HiPoint PSUs, and barely anything on HiPoint as any sort of brand for anything else at all!


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edge Of Pain*
> 
> Indeed, that's why I came here! I couldn't find anything on HiPoint PSUs, and barely anything on HiPoint as any sort of brand for anything else at all!


That glossy outer shell almost always means junk. Maybe there is an exception.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edge Of Pain*
> 
> Indeed, that's why I came here! I couldn't find anything on HiPoint PSUs, and barely anything on HiPoint as any sort of brand for anything else at all!


I did find their website, they seem to primarily sell networking hardware. But there aren't any power supplies listed.









http://www.hipointech.com.tw/


----------



## Edge Of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> I did find their website, they seem to primarily sell networking hardware. But there aren't any power supplies listed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hipointech.com.tw/


Very weird. I might contact them out of morbid curiosity, just to find out who actually manufactured this thing and what its model number/name is.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edge Of Pain*
> 
> Hi everybody. Has anyone here heard of HiPoint power supplies? I usually avoid unpopular branded PSUs like the plague but you never know... Also, does the sticker on the side imply that this PSU is 1000W, 550W, or what? Another thing - there seems to be only a 6 pin for PCIe cards, but there's an 8 pin for CPU power, then along the same cable there's another 4 pin for CPU power! I've never seen anything like it.
> 
> Here's some pictures. Sorry for the bad quality, I had bad lighting, with access to only a phone camera, and I'm not the best photographer either:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I inherited this from a guy who's giving me a bunch of his old server hardware. He said this PSU stayed in its box and is hardly/not at all used, however.


When I see a PSU that looks like that and has an all-inclusive specifications sticker like that, all I see is another ultra low-quality junker PSU. Avoid it at all costs. It's just a paper weight.


----------



## Edge Of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> When I see a PSU that looks like that and has an all-inclusive specifications sticker like that, all I see is another ultra low-quality junker PSU. Avoid it at all costs. It's just a paper weight.


Very well. I'm going to stick to the list of recommended PSUs in this thread.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edge Of Pain*
> 
> Very well. I'm going to stick to the list of recommended PSUs in this thread.


We can help you too though.


----------



## shilka

Finally a review with numbers that are easy to understand
http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=481


----------



## 8564dan

Hey guys,

I'm currently looking at upgrading my PSU with some future proofing with extra power.

These both are solid PSUs I think...

https://www.scan.co.uk/products/750w-evga-supernova-p2-80-plus-platinum-full-modular-sli-crossfire-single-rail-624a-plus12v-1x140mm-

https://www.scan.co.uk/products/750w-evga-supernova-750-g2-80-plus-gold-full-modular-sli-crossfire-single-rail-624a-plus12v-1x140mm-

Woul you say the EVGA P2 is best to go for over the G2?

Thanks


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8564dan*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm currently looking at upgrading my PSU with some future proofing with extra power.
> 
> These both are solid PSUs I think...
> 
> https://www.scan.co.uk/products/750w-evga-supernova-p2-80-plus-platinum-full-modular-sli-crossfire-single-rail-624a-plus12v-1x140mm-
> 
> https://www.scan.co.uk/products/750w-evga-supernova-750-g2-80-plus-gold-full-modular-sli-crossfire-single-rail-624a-plus12v-1x140mm-
> 
> Woul you say the EVGA P2 is best to go for over the G2?
> 
> Thanks


No, because it's pretty much the same PSU but just slightly more efficient. Do you really need all this power? What will you be powering?


----------



## shilka

If you are not going to have two video card you dont 750 watts.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8564dan*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm currently looking at upgrading my PSU with some future proofing with extra power.
> 
> These both are solid PSUs I think...
> 
> https://www.scan.co.uk/products/750w-evga-supernova-p2-80-plus-platinum-full-modular-sli-crossfire-single-rail-624a-plus12v-1x140mm-
> 
> https://www.scan.co.uk/products/750w-evga-supernova-750-g2-80-plus-gold-full-modular-sli-crossfire-single-rail-624a-plus12v-1x140mm-
> 
> Woul you say the EVGA P2 is best to go for over the G2?
> 
> Thanks


The 550W G2 gets a 10/10 rating on Johnny Guru. Single video card, it's a no brainer.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438053


----------



## TwoCables

Of course, you'd only save about £25 by getting a 550W PSU:

https://www.scan.co.uk/products/550w-corsair-rm550x-series-80-plus-gold-full-modular-single-rail-458a-plus12v-1x135mm-fan-atx-psu

https://www.scan.co.uk/products/550w-evga-supernova-g2-psu-fully-modular-80plus-gold-atx-sli-crossfire-ready

https://www.scan.co.uk/products/550w-xfx-xtr-series-full-modular-80-plus-gold-atx-psu


----------



## 8564dan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> No, because it's pretty much the same PSU but just slightly more efficient. Do you really need all this power? What will you be powering?


Right ok. I might just go for the EVGA Supernova G2 650w then: https://www.scan.co.uk/products/650w-evga-supernova-g2-fully-modular-80plus-gold-atx-power-supply-541a-single-plus12v-rail-140mm-dou

I will be upgrading my CPU, mobo, GPU soon. If I were to go with a single GPU setup (gtx 1080 eventually) and a CPU of 6-8 cores, will a 650w PSU still suffice? This PSU is the start of my upgrade so I want to make sure it's future proof enough.

Thanks again guys.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8564dan*
> 
> Right ok. I might just go for the EVGA Supernova G2 650w then: https://www.scan.co.uk/products/650w-evga-supernova-g2-fully-modular-80plus-gold-atx-power-supply-541a-single-plus12v-rail-140mm-dou
> 
> I will be upgrading my CPU, mobo, GPU soon. If I were to go with a single GPU setup (gtx 1080 eventually) and a CPU of 6-8 cores, will a 650w PSU still suffice? This PSU is the start of my upgrade so I want to make sure it's future proof enough.
> 
> Thanks again guys.


It would be extreme overkill. Unless you plan on using a custom BIOS to modify the GTX 1080's voltage to do some extremely insane overclocking, you would have *more* than enough power with the 550W G2.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8564dan*
> 
> Right ok. I might just go for the EVGA Supernova G2 650w then: https://www.scan.co.uk/products/650w-evga-supernova-g2-fully-modular-80plus-gold-atx-power-supply-541a-single-plus12v-rail-140mm-dou
> 
> I will be upgrading my CPU, mobo, GPU soon. If I were to go with a single GPU setup (gtx 1080 eventually) and a CPU of 6-8 cores, will a 650w PSU still suffice? This PSU is the start of my upgrade so I want to make sure it's future proof enough.
> 
> Thanks again guys.


650W PSU will work for any single CPU(peaks at 250W I think)+ single GPU(you have to volt mod a Titan to draw 350W) setup with current hardware.

Also regarding "future proof", the general trend is new hardware draw less power than previous generation, so if your PSU satisfies current hardware power draw it should have no problem powering future hardware.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> 650W PSU will work for any single CPU+ single GPU setup with current hardware.


And so would a good quality 550W PSU.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8564dan*
> 
> Right ok. I might just go for the EVGA Supernova G2 650w then: https://www.scan.co.uk/products/650w-evga-supernova-g2-fully-modular-80plus-gold-atx-power-supply-541a-single-plus12v-rail-140mm-dou
> 
> I will be upgrading my CPU, mobo, GPU soon. If I were to go with a single GPU setup (gtx 1080 eventually) and a CPU of 6-8 cores, will a 650w PSU still suffice? This PSU is the start of my upgrade so I want to make sure it's future proof enough.
> 
> Thanks again guys.


Most gaming systems with a single video use between 200 and 300 watts even with overclocks on everything
So even a 550 watt would be overkill if not for the fact that units below 550 watts are way overpriced.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> And so would a good quality 550W PSU.


True, though you might be able to push its limit with OCing a X99 CPU with 6+ cores and 250W GPU with unlocked Bios(Titan X Maxwell could be bio modded to draw 300W+ I think) For a quad core + single GPU gaming system 550W is more than enough, a 6-8core + a 1080 likewise.


----------



## 8564dan

Thanks guys. 750w is overkill for what I need then.

I'll decide between the 550w and 650w EVGA G2 PSUs.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8564dan*
> 
> Thanks guys. 750w is overkill for what I need then.
> 
> I'll decide between the 550w and 650w EVGA G2 PSUs.


Before you get the 650W G2, consider what Oklahoma Wolf said about the CPU's power cable:

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story2&reid=429

Quote:


> This is the CPU cable. I hate it. I really do. Folks, a 650 watt unit has no need for dual CPU cables in the first place. That said, I thought it was cool when I found that split dual cable in the GS box in addition to the single cable. On that unit, if you happen to need the dual CPU connectors, you get to use two separate cables joined to one connector all the way down at the power supply.
> 
> On this unit? You get one cable with two daisy chained CPU connectors. If you need a four pin connector, you have to use the connector at the end and leave the 8 pin EPS further down the chain dangling in mid air, which looks about as ugly and half baked as a Tim Hortons donut (and yet still better tasting). If you only need the 8 pin, it's a little better but then you have to tie the 4+4 end of the cable out of the way. Or cut it off, thereby removing the cable's only built in capacitor from being able to do anything at all for ripple. And God help you if your second motherboard EPS connector is more than 150mm away from the first one... with this cable, you'd be screwed and have to go get a super ugly cable extension.
> 
> That's not even talking about power. One cable can carry less power than two separate ones can. Seasonic thought of all this stuff on the GS unit. Not that it even matters on units this small.
> 
> I'm scoring against this. One cable, one 4+4 pin connector. That's all I need in a 650 watt unit. This cable is longer than the GS CPU cables are, and that's a small plus if you have a big case, but this whole daisy chaining nonsense just doesn't light my fire at all.


----------



## JackCY

Aka the most worthless note and pickiness on EPS cable ever.

You can just hide those EPS cables easily, every decent case has an opening up top next to the EPS connector on the mobo and you need about 4" to get from connector behind the mobo. I have an 850 G2, I don't know which cable I use, maybe just a single EPS not the dual but fact remains there is about 4" from EPS on mobo to the grommet so what ever cable you have you just hide it behind the mobo easily if you can even see the EPS connector area at all as most CPU air coolers occupy the whole area around CPU and cover it up from sight and access.

If you need a new PSU look at Corsair RM550x/i and EVGA G2/P2/SF Leadex 550 or what ever wattage you need.
I would go with the Corsair RMx series or SF series for tiny cases. EVGA if you require high wattage up to 2kW.


----------



## TwoCables

Dude, all I'm doing is sharing something that some people feel is worth considering. It's up to him to decide whether it's worth considering.


----------



## espn

Can a bad psu “kill” a graphic card by providing unstable voltage or other possible ways? Same for motherboard.


----------



## shilka

Yes it can damage or even break everything its hooked up to which include stuff like SSD´s/HDD´s fans motherboards and video cards.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> Can a bad psu "kill" a graphic card by providing unstable voltage or other possible ways? Same for motherboard.


Yes.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> Can a bad psu "kill" a graphic card by providing unstable voltage or other possible ways? Same for motherboard.


Very easily. Why are you asking?


----------



## Jayjr1105

It's certainly possible but more often that not, most hardware survives a dead or failing PSU.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Very easily. Why are you asking?


beause my 6 years old hd5770 dead and just show a blank screen in any desktop computers. I dont know if it is aging or my fsp psu killed it. My fsp psu is around 2 years old. I bought new rx460.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> beause my 6 years old hd5770 dead and just show a blank screen in any desktop computers. I dont know if it is aging or my fsp psu killed it. My fsp psu is around 2 years old. I bought new rx460.


What's the exact model of your FSP PSU?


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> What's the exact model of your FSP PSU?


Hexa 550+


----------



## shilka

Which is not all that good and i believe we have told you its not very good before.
Why you should not buy an FSP Hexa


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Which is not all that good and i believe we have told you its not very good before.
> Why you should not buy an FSP Hexa


I clicked at the review link but 403 error comes up.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Which is not all that good and i believe we have told you its not very good before.
> Why you should not buy an FSP Hexa


The review doesn't sound so badly, it is a cheap one and it sounds like a pretty good one out of all cheap kinds.


----------



## shilka

You need to remove the www from the url adresse in the bar in the top of your browser if you want to see the review
Or you can just use google or this

http://www.realhardtechx.com/index_archivos/FSP.htm


----------



## TwoCables

Test: http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=341


----------



## TwoCables

My link seems to work fine. Why?


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> My link seems to work fine. Why?


Because Shilka only pasted the link as text and didn't use BBcode but you did use BBcode thus it works at is should. Some internal messup in how links are handled.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Because Shilka only pasted the link as text and didn't use BBcode but you did use BBcode thus it works at is should. Some internal messup in how links are handled.


No, I pasted it in the Rich Text Editor as plain text.

*Edit:* Ah ha. He's using the BB Code Editor. I can tell.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Hey all. Would a 750 do it with a 8370 @ 4.5 and two 780ti's? Maybe light oc on the 780's


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Hey all. Would a 750 do it with a 8370 @ 4.5 and two 780ti's? Maybe light oc on the 780's


Hmm. Which 750W PSU?

It might be near the PSU's 750W maximum continuous capacity.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Hmm. Which 750W PSU?
> 
> It might be near the PSU's 750W maximum continuous capacity.


Something well researched so basically a quality model. I'm looking at a new Thermaltake TPD-0750 on criagslist. I think it's CWT or Enhance made


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Something well researched so basically a quality model. I'm looking at a new Thermaltake TPD-0750 on criagslist. I think it's CWT or Enhance made


So it's used?


----------



## shilka

There are better options then Thermaltake.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Something well researched so basically a quality model. I'm looking at a new Thermaltake TPD-0750 on criagslist. I think it's CWT or Enhance made


I would rather say sell those two 780s, buy a more modern card and an Corsair RMx or EVGA G2 etc. quality like PSU, 550W should be fine.

I would not touch a 2nd hand PSU from Thermaltake.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> So it's used?


Seller claims less than 10 hours of use. It was used for a client build that provided his own PSU in the end.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> There are better options then Thermaltake.


I never claimed this to be the best. Just hunting a good deal. Besides, JG gave the Enhance version of this unit a 9.1
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> I would rather say sell those two 780s, buy a more modern card and an Corsair RMx or EVGA G2 etc. quality like PSU, 550W should be fine.
> 
> I would not touch a 2nd hand PSU from Thermaltake.


At some point you get sick of the buy/sell/trade game and just want to settle on something and actually have some fun using the equipment. I understand second hand PSU's can be sketchy. BTW, I have a 1st gen Corsair HX650 that is still rock solid so only hunting a PSU if I go SLI.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Seller claims less than 10 hours of use. It was used for a client build that provided his own PSU in the end.
> I never claimed this to be the best. Just hunting a good deal. Besides, JG gave the Enhance version of this unit a 9.1
> At some point you get sick of the buy/sell/trade game and just want to settle on something and actually have some fun using the equipment. I understand second hand PSU's can be sketchy. BTW, I have a 1st gen Corsair HX650 that is still rock solid so only hunting a PSU if I go SLI.


I'm sorry, I can't trust used PSUs. Anyone can lie about what a PSU has been through.

It's a little bit like rechargeable batteries. Brand new, rechargeable batteries are great. Used, well, you don't know what they've been through. With PSUs, it's even worse.

Then on top of that, if your power consumption gets close to 700-750W (which I think it will to be honest), it's even more important to avoid that PSU.

The 9.1 review as back when this unit was new. Today, it would probably get a much lower score.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Seller claims less than 10 hours of use. It was used for a client build that provided his own PSU in the end.
> I never claimed this to be the best. Just hunting a good deal. Besides, JG gave the Enhance version of this unit a 9.1
> At some point you get sick of the buy/sell/trade game and just want to settle on something and actually have some fun using the equipment. I understand second hand PSU's can be sketchy. BTW, I have a 1st gen Corsair HX650 that is still rock solid so only hunting a PSU if I go SLI.


780s are oldies, the SLI and CF support is quite poor, your best bet is truly IMHO to sell the 780s and buy a more modern card, new or used. The 780s has seen their fair share of use by now. And you won't need a new PSU.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I'm sorry, I can't trust used PSUs. Anyone can lie about what a PSU has been through.
> 
> It's a little bit like rechargeable batteries. Brand new, rechargeable batteries are great. Used, well, you don't know what they've been through. With PSUs, it's even worse.
> 
> Then on top of that, if your power consumption gets close to 700-750W (which I think it will to be honest), it's even more important to avoid that PSU.
> 
> The 9.1 review as back when this unit was new. Today, it would probably get a much lower score.


I appreciate your input and I understand the concern on craigslist power supply's. I've had a pretty good streak of equipment and I feel like I know when the seller is full of s*** but I'll be careful if I even go forward with it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> 780s are oldies, the SLI and CF support is quite poor, your best bet is truly IMHO to sell the 780s and buy a more modern card, new or used. The 780s has seen their fair share of use by now. And you won't need a new PSU.


I get it, but 2880 cuda cores for $120 was too hard to pass up. I was dead set on a RX480 and a cheap freesync monitor but things change. This is just an idea that's been swirling in my head for a while. Not 100% done deal by any means.

You have to admit 960 to 780ti was a nice upgrade whether I jumped back a gen or not. Still 28nm either way.


----------



## legoman786

Hey guys,

I'm not sure if this is the right place to post this, but uh, is it normal for a 2007-2009 (Honestly, can't remember when I bought the sucker) model Corsair VX550W to maintain the nominal +/- 10% variance?

It's been on almost 24/7 since I bought it.


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Shouldn't this list be updated yearly? For instance I don't see the SeaSonic Snow Silent on there.


----------



## Liranan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> Shouldn't this list be updated yearly? For instance I don't see the SeaSonic Snow Silent on there.


The list is pretty old and some of those PSU's are EOL and either hard or impossible to get.


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> The list is pretty old and some of those PSU's are EOL and either hard or impossible to get.


Well it looks like it has been updated about two years ago, maybe another update in a year from now?


----------



## JackCY

I'll update it for ya right here:

Get either EVGA G2/P2 or similar from EVGA or Corsair RMx, RMi, SF or HXi also uses the newer better design I think with being platinum rated.
EVGA G2 550, Corsair RMx 550, SF 450 being the PSUs to go to most often.


----------



## Jayjr1105

I use this database exclusively for ratings/reviews....

http://www.realhardtechx.com/index_archivos/PSUReviewDatabase.html


----------



## Bold Eagle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> I use this database exclusively for ratings/reviews....
> 
> http://www.realhardtechx.com/index_archivos/PSUReviewDatabase.html


Funny that - so does this thread's OP:
http://www.overclock.net/t/183810/faq-recommended-power-supplies#post_2070073
Quote:


> For a proper, comprehensive review database I suggest you visit *RealHardTechX*, an extensive, easy to navigate and up to date resource. Try to stick to reputable, competent reviewers when doing such research, I'd recommend JonnyGURU, TechPowerUp, Hardware Secrets, HardOCP, PC Perspective, KitGuru and for a touch of exotism IT OCP and Playwares.


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> I'll update it for ya right here:
> 
> Get either EVGA G2/P2 or similar from EVGA or Corsair RMx, RMi, SF or HXi also uses the newer better design I think with being platinum rated.
> EVGA G2 550, Corsair RMx 550, SF 450 being the PSUs to go to most often.


There are tons of good power supplies out there by many companies. Condoning PC Builders to only use one or two brands is just a bad idea for obvious reasons. Look at all the power supplies in this FAQ they are all equally as good otherwise they wouldn't be in this FAQ.

I think not updating this FAQ is a bad idea. It might take some time, but everything good takes time.


----------



## legoman786

I see plenty of people complaining that the list hasn't been updated. Why don't said people use that energy to update the list and ask the mods to change the owner of the thread, so that it can be updated?


----------



## Shardnax

Twerk knows it needs an update, if people compiled a list of what needs changing I'm sure it'd get done pretty quickly







.


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Twerk knows it needs an update, if people compiled a list of what needs changing I'm sure it'd get done pretty quickly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Community effort!


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Twerk knows it needs an update, if people compiled a list of what needs changing I'm sure it'd get done pretty quickly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I was not aware that Twerk is an active member. Seen plenty of threads change hands over the 10 years I've been a part of the OCN community.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> There are tons of good power supplies out there by many companies. Condoning PC Builders to only use one or two brands is just a bad idea for obvious reasons. Look at all the power supplies in this FAQ they are all equally as good otherwise they wouldn't be in this FAQ.
> 
> I think not updating this FAQ is a bad idea. It might take some time, but everything good takes time.


Define good. Because for me good is different than what is on the OP list, I wouldn't buy most of the PSUs listed in OP.
Of course most are decent but not worth buying anymore or not sold anymore at all.

Everyone has different metrics, I prefer performance/price ratio along with certain limits for minimum performance and maximum noise allowed.
For me it does get down to 2-3 PSU manufacturers indeed. But that is far better than say for monitors and other peripherals where a lot of compromise needs to be made.

Many webs have review databases even the one listed for PSUs, it's simple to check specific PSUs if someone needs to.


----------



## TwoCables

"Good" means that the PSU is safe to use and you could even do some overclocking without worrying that the PSU will cause problems, or worse, fail on you and hurt your system. Yes, some PSUs on the list would be a bad choice due to the competitive pricing, but that's not what the list is for. It's to show you which PSUs are safe to buy. Period.


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Define good. Because for me good is different than what is on the OP list, I wouldn't buy most of the PSUs listed in OP.
> Of course most are decent but not worth buying anymore or not sold anymore at all.
> 
> Everyone has different metrics, I prefer performance/price ratio along with certain limits for minimum performance and maximum noise allowed.
> For me it does get down to 2-3 PSU manufacturers indeed. But that is far better than say for monitors and other peripherals where a lot of compromise needs to be made.
> 
> Many webs have review databases even the one listed for PSUs, it's simple to check specific PSUs if someone needs to.


I was basically going to go with this answer:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> "Good" means that the PSU is safe to use and you could even do some overclocking without worrying that the PSU will cause problems, or worse, fail on you and hurt your system. Yes, some PSUs on the list would be a bad choice due to the competitive pricing, but that's not what the list is for. It's to show you which PSUs are safe to buy. Period.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> "Good" means that the PSU is safe to use and you could even do some overclocking without worrying that the PSU will cause problems, or worse, fail on you and hurt your system. Yes, some PSUs on the list would be a bad choice due to the competitive pricing, but that's not what the list is for. It's to show you which PSUs are safe to buy. Period.


Getting an answer on pricing and more detailed information is as simple as posting in the thread.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Getting an answer on pricing and more detailed information is as simple as posting in the thread.


I know. Are you telling me or everyone else?


----------



## Liranan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> There are tons of good power supplies out there by many companies. Condoning PC Builders to only use one or two brands is just a bad idea for obvious reasons. Look at all the power supplies in this FAQ they are all equally as good otherwise they wouldn't be in this FAQ.
> 
> I think not updating this FAQ is a bad idea. It might take some time, but everything good takes time.
> 
> 
> 
> Define good. Because for me good is different than what is on the OP list, I wouldn't buy most of the PSUs listed in OP.
> Of course most are decent but not worth buying anymore or not sold anymore at all.
> 
> Everyone has different metrics, I prefer performance/price ratio along with certain limits for minimum performance and maximum noise allowed.
> For me it does get down to 2-3 PSU manufacturers indeed. But that is far better than say for monitors and other peripherals where a lot of compromise needs to be made.
> 
> Many webs have review databases even the one listed for PSUs, it's simple to check specific PSUs if someone needs to.
Click to expand...

It's impossible to compile a list based on price thus a list based on quality is the only possibility and all the PSU's on the list are quality units.


----------



## TwoCables

But let's not forget to state for those who might not know that the PSUs on the list range from "not the best, but still safe" all the way to "the best of the best" and everything in between.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I know. Are you telling me or everyone else?


Yes. I was quoting you and saying what I did as an addendum.

On updating the list: I think the first order of business should probably be denoting which PSUs are no longer available new.


----------



## Liranan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> But let's not forget to state for those who might not know that the PSUs on the list range from "not the best, but still safe" all the way to "the best of the best" and everything in between.


Considering the uncountable number of units that will set your house on fire I consider this list as consisting of units that won't do that and are thus quality.


----------



## toyz72

i just picked up a evga gtx 1070 FE card. evga says it draws 150w and you should use a 500w psu. would the corsair sf450 gold do the job? the rest of specs are in my sig.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> i just picked up a evga gtx 1070 FE card. evga says it draws 150w and you should use a 500w psu. would the corsair sf450 gold do the job? the rest of specs are in my sig.


450W should be plenty for your system. I assume you're changing to a case that only accepts SFX PSU's, because if its a case with an ATX PSU mount, you need an ATX to SFX PSU bracket.

Like this one:
http://www.corsair.com/en/sfx-to-atx-psu-adapter-bracket


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> 450W should be plenty for your system. I assume you're changing to a case that only accepts SFX PSU's, because if its a case with an ATX PSU mount, you need an ATX to SFX PSU bracket.
> 
> Like this one:
> http://www.corsair.com/en/sfx-to-atx-psu-adapter-bracket


yes...im moving back into my node 304,and the sff psu will give me even more room. i researched the adapter plate already. ill be going with silverstones sff to atx.


----------



## TwoCables

The 500W recommendation is for 500W peak-rated PSUs. The typical 500W peak-rated PSU would have a +12V capacity of no more than 360W. The Corsair SF450's +12V capacity is 450W.


----------



## JackCY

You don't need a bracket to screw the SF PSU in. And if you want one either buy it or make it.
I would not go for the Silverstone PSU especially not just because it comes with a bracket lol


----------



## Smanci

Btw, any proper reviews on the ST30SF v2.0 yet?


----------



## juniordnz

Guys, I have a XFX TS850 PSU. But I can't find anywhere a review of it's voltage regulation and ripple measurement. JohnnyGuru has two XFX reviwed but they're not the same model as mine.

Question is: I know this is a seasonic based PSU. Is there any review where I can find this voltage/ripple values? Would I benefit from an upgrade to a platinum PSU like Ax860i/850P2? Or is this XFX good enough and I would be justing wasting money?

Thanks a lot


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Guys, I have a XFX TS850 PSU. But I can't find anywhere a review of it's voltage regulation and ripple measurement. JohnnyGuru has two XFX reviwed but they're not the same model as mine.
> 
> Question is: I know this is a seasonic based PSU. Is there any review where I can find this voltage/ripple values? Would I benefit from an upgrade to a platinum PSU like Ax860i/850P2? Or is this XFX good enough and I would be justing wasting money?
> 
> Thanks a lot


It's more than good enough for the average overclocker and average gamer. If you were doing more extreme things like professional competitive overclocking where you would need sub-zero temperature cooling (dry ice, liquid nitrogen, phase change), then yeah you'd want to step up to the best PSU on the market.

Judging from your rig, your PSU is already extreme overkill.


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> It's more than good enough for the average overclocker and average gamer. If you were doing more extreme things like professional competitive overclocking where you would need sub-zero temperature cooling (dry ice, liquid nitrogen, phase change), then yeah you'd want to step up to the best PSU on the market.
> 
> Judging from your rig, your PSU is already extreme overkill.


Yeah, 850W is a lot for my build. I bought this PSU when graphic cards needed more juice and I was planning to SLI them. Also I like the idea of some headroom. But the SLI never happened and each day hardware draws less and less power.

My concern was mainly on voltage regulation and ripple suppression because I couldn't find anything on those and since I'm refreshing my build I thought that maybe the PSU was something to take a look on.

I don't bench or anything. Just looking for the max stable, safe, overclock for gaming purposes.

Thanks a lot for the fast reply


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Yeah, 850W is a lot for my build. I bought this PSU when graphic cards needed more juice and I was planning to SLI them. Also I like the idea of some headroom. But the SLI never happened and each day hardware draws less and less power.
> 
> My concern was mainly on voltage regulation and ripple suppression because I couldn't find anything on those and since I'm refreshing my build I thought that maybe the PSU was something to take a look on.
> 
> I don't bench or anything. Just looking for the max stable, safe, overclock for gaming purposes.
> 
> Thanks a lot for the fast reply


That PSU is more than fine for your uses in terms of ripple suppression and voltage regulation. You wouldn't experience any difference getting a "better" PSU. It would just be extreme overkill in terms of quality and a major waste of money. Like I said, those kinds of PSUs are really only appropriate or worth the money if you're doing professional-level competitive overclocking where every little edge you can have over your competition matters.

So like I said, looking at your rig tells me you would have no use for such a PSU.


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> That PSU is more than fine for your uses in terms of ripple suppression and voltage regulation. You wouldn't experience any difference getting a "better" PSU. It would just be extreme overkill in terms of quality and a major waste of money. Like I said, those kinds of PSUs are really only appropriate or worth the money if you're doing professional-level competitive overclocking where every little edge you can have over your competition matters.
> 
> So like I said, looking at your rig tells me you would have no use for such a PSU.


Great! Glad you could get that idea out of my head.

Thanks a lot, mate!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Great! Glad you could get that idea out of my head.
> 
> Thanks a lot, mate!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +REP


You're welcome, but you didn't have to tell me that you gave me a Rep. I wasn't looking for one or waiting for one or expecting for one. If I were, then I would have seen it anyway.  I wasn't expecting a single thing in return for helping you.


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> You're welcome, but you didn't have to tell me that you gave me a Rep. I wasn't looking for one or waiting for one or expecting for one. If I were, then I would have seen it anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't expecting a single thing in return for helping you.


That's just something I do when I find that a post helped me a lot, and yours did. Not that I thought you were just seeking for it or anything


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> That's just something I do when I find that a post helped me a lot, and yours did. Not that I thought you were just seeking for it or anything


Oh, well if someone is waiting for a Rep, they will see it regardless if you tell them you gave them one.  It's usually best to just not say it because most of us aren't helping to get Reps out of people.


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Oh, well if someone is waiting for a Rep, they will see it regardless if you tell them you gave them one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's usually best to just not say it because most of us aren't helping to get Reps out of people.


Got it, mate!







I'm removing it from the post and I'll change my habits from now on. No offense meant, really.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Got it, mate!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm removing it from the post and I'll change my habits from now on. No offense meant, really.


It's all good. It seems to me everyone does it and to be honest, it makes it harder for me to reply with a cheerful "You're welcome" because then I wonder if it could be interpreted as "I'm relieved that you gave me a Rep. Thank you. That's all I cared about, really." lol

I apologize for all this, but I really wanted to make sure I said 'you're welcome' without any sort of possible interpretation that I am relieved to know that you gave me a Rep. lol Reps are a silly thing, to be honest. If it weren't for OCN's Marketplace, then I doubt we'd even have a Rep system (or any sort of a system that would be similar to it).

I have to go though. I have an appointment to get to. I'll be back later though.


----------



## SultanOfWalmart

Quick question for you lads. I recently got back into playing around with Withcer 3 and Star Citizen and wanted to squeeze out every little bit of juice out of my 290(x); this sucker has been a workhorse and I need it to last me until Vega, or if AMD fails to deliver....a 1080Ti comes out and I sell one of my kidneys to pay for it. Anyway, one thing I noticed was that under load at max OC, 1175 core at 1.320 VDDC (furmark), my 12v rail was, according to GPUz, dropping to 11.38v and VDDC droops to 1.172. Looking at the ATX spec, the 12v reading is out of ATX spec of 5%, but then again, I don't know how accurate are the GPUz readings in the first place, plus Furmark is just puts an absolutely ridiculous load on the GPU.

That being said, is or could, the drop in 12v line voltage be causing instability and hindering the OC potential; aka I'm shopping for a new PSU? Or is this a "normal" drop in voltage considering the load(seems unlikely being that it is out of spec). Is there a better (easily accessible) way to measure?

The PSU is a Tt Toughpower 750w AP and is probably close to 6-8 years old and was originally purchased based on JonnyGuru's Review.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SultanOfWalmart*
> 
> Quick question for you lads. I recently got back into playing around with Withcer 3 and Star Citizen and wanted to squeeze out every little bit of juice out of my 290(x); this sucker has been a workhorse and I need it to last me until Vega, or if AMD fails to deliver....a 1080Ti comes out and I sell one of my kidneys to pay for it. Anyway, one thing I noticed was that under load at max OC, 1175 core at 1.320 VDDC (furmark), my 12v rail was, according to GPUz, dropping to 11.38v and VDDC droops to 1.172. Looking at the ATX spec, the 12v reading is out of ATX spec of 5%, but then again, I don't know how accurate are the GPUz readings in the first place, plus Furmark is just puts an absolutely ridiculous load on the GPU.
> 
> That being said, is or could, the drop in 12v line voltage be causing instability and hindering the OC potential; aka I'm shopping for a new PSU? Or is this a "normal" drop in voltage considering the load(seems unlikely being that it is out of spec). Is there a better (easily accessible) way to measure?
> 
> The PSU is a Tt Toughpower 750w AP and is probably close to 6-8 years old and was originally purchased based on JonnyGuru's Review.


Software is notorious for being inaccurate with PSU voltages. You would need a good digital multimeter to know what they are. So, I'm saying that we really don't know what your PSU voltages are at all. Sure, that 12V voltage *could* be dropping to 11.38V which is 0.02V lower than the lowest that ATX Spec allows for (11.40V), but we really can't know what your voltages are until we use a good digital multimeter (DMM). I don't know which DMMs are good though.

So, get a good DMM first and then we'll go from there.


----------



## SultanOfWalmart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Software is notorious for being inaccurate with PSU voltages. You would need a good digital multimeter to know what they are. So, I'm saying that we really don't know what your PSU voltages are at all. Sure, that 12V voltage *could* be dropping to 11.38V which is 0.02V lower than the lowest that ATX Spec allows for (11.40V), but we really can't know what your voltages are until we use a good digital multimeter (DMM). I don't know which DMMs are good though.
> 
> So, get a good DMM first and then we'll go from there.


I've got a FLUKE 77 IV. How and under what conditions to I test?

EDIT: Ok so here is what I tried so far. With my PC powered of and booted into W10, I hooked up the multi to an free molex connector 12v line coming off of my PSU which resulted in a reading of 11.99v idle. I then fired up Furmark and started a burn test. The reading jumped to 12.01v (GPUz was showing 12v as 11.63v). I then shut down the PC, unplugged the 24 pin cable and once again hooked up the MM to the 12v+ground and jumped the green/black. PC came to life and the 12v line was showing 12.03v.

So, either my PSU is functioning just fine 6+ years later, or the way I tested it is totally sideways.

Comments/ideas/suggestions?


----------



## Gilles3000

So i just saw these super affordable non-modular Platinum King PSU's from Super Flower pop up. the the 450, 550, 650W for 59, 68 and 80GBP respectively.

They oddly enough have the same model number as the older Golden King Platinum units, same platform? Have these been on the market for long? Any reviews?


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> So i just saw these super affordable non-modular Platinum King PSU's from Super Flower pop up. the the 450, 550, 650W for 59, 68 and 80GBP respectively.
> 
> They oddly enough have the same model number as the older Golden King Platinum units, same platform? Have these been on the market for long? Any reviews?


Well I just ordered the 650w so I hope they're ok







I didn't have any time to research much since I needed to order one for Saturday delivery under 100 quid :l

Haven't been keeping up to date with PC stuff and neglecting my PC for the last few years :[ My 7 year old HX1000 started to die last night, 3.3v is reading 2.8v and shuts down if I put any high load on it.. Surprised it's lasted this long tbh, poor thing is thick with dust and crap from neglect..


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> Well I just ordered the 650w so I hope they're ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't have any time to research much since I needed to order one for Saturday delivery under 100 quid :l


Found some more info on them here: http://www.jonnyguru.com/forums/showthread.php?t=13597


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Found some more info on them here: http://www.jonnyguru.com/forums/showthread.php?t=13597


Thanks









Seems it's not the best choice for the price but meh, it will do the job I suppose.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems it's not the best choice for the price but meh, it will do the job I suppose.


Probably not, but it still seems solid and it it has platinum efficiency, which is remarkable at that price.


----------



## phazer11

Anyone know what the guts of EVGA's Supernova 850 G2L are?

220-GL-0850-X1


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> Anyone know what the guts of EVGA's Supernova 850 G2L are?
> 
> 220-GL-0850-X1


It's the Super Flower Leadex, but with LEDs. That's why they have the "L" designation.


----------



## phazer11

Ok wasn't sure if they'd gone with a diffferent one, so it's the same as the G2 version just with LEDs. Was wondering if I should get one they have them for $99. My 1050W Silent Pro Hybrid from Cooler Master (RS-A50-SPHA-D3) is aging been a few years now.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> Ok wasn't sure if they'd gone with a diffferent one, so it's the same as the G2 version just with LEDs. Was wondering if I should get one they have them for $99. My 1050W Silent Pro Hybrid from Cooler Master (RS-A50-SPHA-D3) is aging been a few years now.


The Super Flower Leadex platform should provide *much* more stable and accurate power than the 1050W Silent Pro Hybrid (much less ripple and much better voltage regulation). Even back in 2011, Oklahoma Wolf at JonnyGURU.com wasn't exactly impressed:

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story5&reid=259

Compare that to the 850W G2: http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story6&reid=377

It's going to make your computer a lot happier.  I don't know whether you will get a difference to your end-user experience, but the vastly superior voltage stability and accuracy is *MUCH* better for a computer's overall stability and longevity. So, you might actually have superior overclocking experiences with the Super Flower Leadex platform compared to this Cooler Master PSU.


----------



## phazer11

It might help, trashed a few gpus because their fps was unstable and kept spiking (all under warranty thankfully), kinda suspected something like this which is why I've been looking at new PSUs for Christmas, not going to complain too much about the Silent Pro Hybrid I did get it and a heap of other stuff free from Cooler Master. Might help with my cpu clock too.

Trying to decide between the 850 and the 1000 as I do hope to get enough scatch to get an SLi setup, the 1000 doesn't appear to be the same one as in the recommended list it's a 80+ Gold not 80+ Platinum.

Edit: Though the 850 is 99$ for another few hours... and I have 52 EVGA bucks and a 10% off PSU purchase coupon. Sold.


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> The Super Flower Leadex platform should provide *much* more stable and accurate power than the 1050W Silent Pro Hybrid (much less ripple and much better voltage regulation). Even back in 2011, Oklahoma Wolf at JonnyGURU.com wasn't exactly impressed:
> 
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story5&reid=259
> 
> Compare that to the 850W G2: http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story6&reid=377
> 
> It's going to make your computer a lot happier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know whether you will get a difference to your end-user experience, but the vastly superior voltage stability and accuracy is *MUCH* better for a computer's overall stability and longevity. So, you might actually have superior overclocking experiences with the Super Flower Leadex platform compared to this Cooler Master PSU.


Cooler Master makes some good PSUs, or rather, they make good Seasonic PSUs. I have a semi-modular VSM V750, which jonnyguru liked pretty much. I got it on sale, else I would have gone with the similar XFX or EVGA models that were fully modular. (Not that it makes a difference if you have at least one GPU.)

Jonny Guru's review http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&file=print&reid=383


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PloniAlmoni*
> 
> Cooler Master makes some good PSUs, or rather, they make good Seasonic PSUs. I have a semi-modular VSM V750, which jonnyguru liked pretty much. I got it on sale, else I would have gone with the similar XFX or EVGA models that were fully modular. (Not that it makes a difference if you have at least one GPU.)
> 
> Jonny Guru's review http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&file=print&reid=383


This doesn't mean that all of Cooler Master's PSUs are ok. Even worse, the newest versions of the V series aren't as good as the originals.

With PSUs, you can't use the brand name to judge their quality because until you look at a review of the current version of the PSU in question, you can't know how good or bad it is.

So, you're really not making any kind of a point here. You're talking about a *completely* different PSU.


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> This doesn't mean that all of Cooler Master's PSUs are ok. Even worse, the newest versions of the V series aren't as good as the originals.


It means one can often not judge a PSU by its brand. EVGA and others also make some cheap PSUs that have too much ripple for overclocking, though I would say that more of EVGA's lineup are Seasonic and Superflower reworkings than Cooler Master's.

I'm aware that the new V series full modulars are worse...


----------



## TwoCables

Please see my edit.


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Please see my edit.


Great minds think alike.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PloniAlmoni*
> 
> Great minds think alike.


It sounded to me like you were trying to say something quite different. I blame the plain text.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

So, what are the current models for mITX? Trying to convince a friend to let me build him a HTPC


----------



## Smanci

What do you mean by mITX?


----------



## TwoCables

I think Corsair has some new small form factor PSUs, but generally it seems to me that Silverstone has always been the one holding the market here for safe PSUs. I guess the Corsair PSUs are pretty good too though.

That's all I know, but I guess it's better than nothing.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> So, what are the current models for mITX? Trying to convince a friend to let me build him a HTPC


Assuming you mean SFX PSU's, currently the best ones are the Corsair SF450 and SF600. But Silverstone is supposed to release some revised units soon which could be good too.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> So, what are the current models for mITX? Trying to convince a friend to let me build him a HTPC
> 
> 
> 
> Assuming you mean SFX PSU's, currently the best ones are the Corsair SF450 and SF600. But Silverstone is supposed to release some revised units soon which could be good too.
Click to expand...

Yes, my bad. Was talking about an mITX build


----------



## Smanci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Yes, my bad. Was talking about an mITX build


You'd want to use any quality ATX PSU unless you absolutely can't fit one.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> You'd want to use any quality ATX PSU unless you absolutely can't fit one.


Why? The Corsair SF's are better than many of the (even high end) ATX PSU's, I'd recommend running them in any case with limited space, even if it can fit ATX PSU's.

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=477


----------



## AcEsSalvation

At this point, I may be frankenstein-ing a rig together with some of my old spare parts and some newer ones. If I did the HTPC, it would be either a Pentium (most likely) or my 4690k stock (not likely) with a Radeon 460, if I find one that fits. It will be some sort of lower power Radeon card if that doesn't work.
Other wise, I still have my list of PSUs for the normal ATX cases.


----------



## Smanci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Why? The Corsair SF's are better than many of the (even high end) ATX PSU's, I'd recommend running them in any case with limited space, even if it can fit ATX PSU's.
> 
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=477


From practical performance perspective it's the same whether you have, say, an RMx or SF series unit but SF series is noticeably noisier.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> From practical performance perspective it's the same whether you have, say, an RMx or SF series unit but SF series is noticeably noisier.


While the RMx is quiter, the SF isn't what i would call noisy. And both run fanless at idle, which to me is the most important part as far as noise goes. Also, if you get the SF600 for a single GPU rig, you most likely won't be fully loading it anyway, so the fan won't go near full speed.

Imo, if you're only considering bigger mid-full size cases, ATX PSU's are fine. But if you're considering anything more SFF related SFX is definitely the way to go.


----------



## Smanci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> While the RMx is quiter, the SF isn't what i would call noisy. Also, if you get the SF600 for a single GPU rig, you most likely won't be fully loading it anyway, so the fan won't go near full speed.


Might not be noisy in your books but especially the 600W model can be flat out noisy for people looking for a more quiet experince. The temperature based control is rather aggressive.


----------



## axipher

Hello to this beautiful informative thread. I come here with a simple request. I have a cougar QBX case as my HTPC which has a little PSU support tab that limits PSU size to 140 mm in length. I was using an EVGA Bronze series PSU but found the fan was just a little noticeable in it.

In the case it's just a 100W APU with a 1050 Ti then Noctua for the heat sink and cooling fans. Without the power supply fan, the rig is super quiet under low to medium load, so I'm looking for a new Power Supply for it that meets the 140 mm length requirement. It's for a media PC so I don't need gold or any fancy features and it doesn't even have to be modular. I know that the more you pay, the better quality you get, but it's a HTPC so it's on maybe a couple hours a night at the most for some RocketLeague or Kodi/Youtube so reliability/efficiency are not at the top of my list.

The requirements are:

- ATX

- super quiet fan, or even fan off mode

- is at least Bronze rated

- 140 mm max length


----------



## PsyM4n

For simpler htpc cases I'd recommend an Enermax Revolution Duo. Despite using Taiwanese capacitors, its design helps with the limited (in such cases) flow. Well in your case, it would be a mediocre choice, due to the qbx case being psu friendly.
Unfortunately, small psus with just a single 120mm intake fan will end up doing some noise cause the components in them are too cramped and the fan is relatively small.

So yeah, better get the enermax rev duo.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsyM4n*
> 
> For simpler htpc cases I'd recommend an Enermax Revolution Duo. Despite using Taiwanese capacitors, its design helps with the limited (in such cases) flow. Well in your case, it would be a mediocre choice, due to the qbx case being psu friendly.
> Unfortunately, small psus with just a single 120mm intake fan will end up doing some noise cause the components in them are too cramped and the fan is relatively small.
> 
> So yeah, better get the enermax rev duo.


The OEM on those are Yue-Lin Electrical Technology and everything i have seen so far from them have been god awful
The Cooler Master V or the EVGA SuperNova G3 would be a better option or the Corsair SFX units for that matter.


----------



## PsyM4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The OEM on those are Yue-Lin Electrical Technology and everything i have seen so far from them have been god awful
> The Cooler Master V or the EVGA SuperNova G3 would be a better option or the Corsair SFX units for that matter.


The problem with these is that either the fan profile will be too relaxed and capacitors on the secondary will wear out faster or it will be too loud for the one who asked. The SFX unit(s) will be even worse.


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Hello to this beautiful informative thread. I come here with a simple request. I have a cougar QBX case as my HTPC which has a little PSU support tab that limits PSU size to 140 mm in length. I was using an EVGA Bronze series PSU but found the fan was just a little noticeable in it.
> 
> In the case it's just a 100W APU with a 1050 Ti then Noctua for the heat sink and cooling fans. Without the power supply fan, the rig is super quiet under low to medium load, so I'm looking for a new Power Supply for it that meets the 140 mm length requirement. It's for a media PC so I don't need gold or any fancy features and it doesn't even have to be modular. I know that the more you pay, the better quality you get, but it's a HTPC so it's on maybe a couple hours a night at the most for some RocketLeague or Kodi/Youtube so reliability/efficiency are not at the top of my list.
> 
> The requirements are:
> - ATX
> - super quiet fan, or even fan off mode
> - is at least Bronze rated
> - 140 mm max length


Given your intended use, I hope you don't mind me asking this - Have you considered just getting an Xbox One?


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsyM4n*
> 
> The problem with these is that either the fan profile will be too relaxed and capacitors on the secondary will wear out faster or it will be too loud for the one who asked. The SFX unit(s) will be even worse.


I'd take a slightly warm quality PSU over a slightly cooler sub-par quality one. High quality capacitors don't have a problem running a little warmer, and newer high quality PSU don't even get all that warm anyway.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> I'd take a slightly warm quality PSU over a slightly cooler sub-par quality one. High quality capacitors don't have a problem running a little warmer, and newer high quality PSU don't even get all that warm anyway.


Not only that, but the better the ripple suppression and voltage regulation is, the more stable your system can be and the longer it can live.


----------



## axipher

First of thanks everyone who is giving advice, I originally was looking at the EVGA G3, but the 150 mm length wouldn't fit in the Cougar Case without removing that little support tab which I would rather keep intact.

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Hello to this beautiful informative thread. I come here with a simple request. I have a cougar QBX case as my HTPC which has a little PSU support tab that limits PSU size to 140 mm in length. I was using an EVGA Bronze series PSU but found the fan was just a little noticeable in it.
> 
> In the case it's just a 100W APU with a 1050 Ti then Noctua for the heat sink and cooling fans. Without the power supply fan, the rig is super quiet under low to medium load, so I'm looking for a new Power Supply for it that meets the 140 mm length requirement. It's for a media PC so I don't need gold or any fancy features and it doesn't even have to be modular. I know that the more you pay, the better quality you get, but it's a HTPC so it's on maybe a couple hours a night at the most for some RocketLeague or Kodi/Youtube so reliability/efficiency are not at the top of my list.
> 
> The requirements are:
> - ATX
> - super quiet fan, or even fan off mode
> - is at least Bronze rated
> - 140 mm max length
> 
> 
> 
> Given your intended use, I hope you don't mind me asking this - Have you considered just getting an Xbox One?
Click to expand...

I forgot to mention that I also like to play on emulators on this as well and *planned* to have this as a small mini-LAN rig. I was using an Xbox 360 before, but the emulators are what mainly drove putting HTPC's behind every TV in the house and garage.


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I forgot to mention that I also like to play on emulators on this as well and *planned* to have this as a small mini-LAN rig. I was using an Xbox 360 before, but the emulators are what mainly drove putting HTPC's behind every TV in the house and garage.


Fair enough!

Also, garage TV? My uncle had one of those growing up...right next to the beer fridge. Right on, man!


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> First of thanks everyone who is giving advice, I originally was looking at the EVGA G3, but the 150 mm length wouldn't fit in the Cougar Case without removing that little support tab which I would rather keep intact.


I would personally get an SFX PSU, the Corsair SF maybe. They come with shorter cables and leave much more space for cable management. should make the QBX a little easier to build in.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I forgot to mention that I also like to play on emulators on this as well and *planned* to have this as a small mini-LAN rig. I was using an Xbox 360 before, but the emulators are what mainly drove putting HTPC's behind every TV in the house and garage.
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough!
> 
> Also, garage TV? My uncle had one of those growing up...right next to the beer fridge. Right on, man!
Click to expand...

Yeah, an old 28" Flat Glass CRT, mainly kept it around for using my NES with light gun, but also a Nvidia 8800 GS with S-Video to the TV for pulling up electrical diagrams and stuff when working on vehicles or electronic projects.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> First of thanks everyone who is giving advice, I originally was looking at the EVGA G3, but the 150 mm length wouldn't fit in the Cougar Case without removing that little support tab which I would rather keep intact.
> 
> 
> 
> I would personally get an SFX PSU, the Corsair SF maybe. They come with shorter cables and leave much more space for cable management. should make the QBX a little easier to build in.
Click to expand...

It support a full size PSU no problem as long as its 140 mm max, lots of room in the front of the case under the PSU for cables, right now a non-modular PSU has no issue having the spare cables tucked away in the front. I'll take a look at that Corsair though later today.


----------



## PontiacGTX

what do you think about the ripple test done in this review?

the high ripple levels on 5vsb how could affect a pc which is turned on 24/7 on 12v load?


----------



## Jubijub

Hello,

I'd like to confirm (or not, you tell me) my choice of PSU for my "Fast learner" rig.

First of all power : based on the power draw of the cards, and as I want to leave space for a 3rd card, I though about going for a 1200W. Do you agree ?

Second, the PSU : I am considering the Corsair AX1200i which has good review (I currently own an AX860i and never seem to had any problem with it.
EVGA and Seasonic also seem to have good rep.

I might want to use custom cables afterwards, so I want to make sure the PSU choice doesn't restrict me there. Also, this rig will have a big uptime, possibly running several days uninterrupted, so I really value quality of build / durability.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jubijub*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I'd like to confirm (or not, you tell me) my choice of PSU for my "Fast learner" rig.
> 
> First of all power : based on the power draw of the cards, and as I want to leave space for a 3rd card, I though about going for a 1200W. Do you agree ?
> 
> Second, the PSU : I am considering the Corsair AX1200i which has good review (I currently own an AX860i and never seem to had any problem with it.
> EVGA and Seasonic also seem to have good rep.
> 
> I might want to use custom cables afterwards, so I want to make sure the PSU choice doesn't restrict me there. Also, this rig will have a big uptime, possibly running several days uninterrupted, so I really value quality of build / durability.


The AX1200i is a good PSU, but the Seasonic Prime Platinum 1200 and EVGA P2 1200/Super Flower Leadex Platinum 1200 are both cheaper and at least as good(don't feel like checking JG reviews right now, but from what I remember they are really close in terms of quality and performance).


----------



## shilka

The AX1200i is overpriced and as said the EVGA SuperNova P2/T2 and the Seasonic Prime are just as good and cheaper
But the Seasonic is louder then both the AX and the P2/T2 at very high loads so if you are looking for a super quiet PSU the Seasonic is the least quiet.


----------



## Jubijub

EVGA it will be then.

For some reasons it's out of stock everywhere in Switzerland, I will order it from DE.


----------



## KaRLiToS

EVGA 1200 P2

A single big rail is the way to go. I currently have the EVGA Supernova 1600T2 and it is a solid unit, I'm good for another 9 years.


----------



## cdoublejj

How does the be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 80 PLUS Platinum 850 stack up to the version 10 that is on the this list? IS this list still fairly up to date?


----------



## shilka

The list has not been updated in years.


----------



## TwoCables

Right, but how good or bad is it?


----------



## JackCY

Read reviews and decide for yourself.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Read reviews and decide for yourself.


What I'm saying is, he didn't answer the question and I believe he has the answer. I'm not asking for myself. I'm asking for cdoublejj. He could easily say, "Yes, but you didn't answer my question".


----------



## Jubijub

The thing is that is doesn't appear that the PSU market got revolutionized in the last 2-3 years...when you look at the review dates of the Corsair AX series, or the EVGA P2 series...


----------



## JackCY

The be quiet! PSUs weren't bad per se, at least some of them but at least for me they were more expensive than comparable models. I think the PSU market is one of the more competitive ones compared to how rest of the PC parts are stuck with 2 brands tops. Leadex is a good platform and it pushed other PSU makers to step up in quality such as Corsair, Seasonic and now these newer designs from the manufacturers are trickling down to even less known smaller brands such as Bitfenix etc.

For Jobijub, I'm not sure what Corsair offers in 1200W range, maybe the new HXi go higher than RMx/i? Those top out around 1000W. Yeah HX/i goes to 1200W but RMx/i only to 1000W if you really need that much power which is crazy and you better have an AC or use it as a winter heater. At least HXi should be on the newer design, but sure about HX, don't follow PSUs anymore, there are so many to choose from now it depends what you are looking for specifically and cost in your shops.

Seasonic launched the nice Prime series lately as well. And then there is Leadex 2 in EVGA G3 and from SF I guess but they don't run in G3 as quiet some say by default. I have G2 and I never use the fan for years as my rig never probably went above 400W.


----------



## Jubijub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> The be quiet! PSUs weren't bad per se, at least some of them but at least for me they were more expensive than comparable models. I think the PSU market is one of the more competitive ones compared to how rest of the PC parts are stuck with 2 brands tops. Leadex is a good platform and it pushed other PSU makers to step up in quality such as Corsair, Seasonic and now these newer designs from the manufacturers are trickling down to even less known smaller brands such as Bitfenix etc.
> 
> For Jobijub, I'm not sure what Corsair offers in 1200W range, maybe the new HXi go higher than RMx/i? Those top out around 1000W. Yeah HX/i goes to 1200W but RMx/i only to 1000W if you really need that much power which is crazy and you better have an AC or use it as a winter heater. At least HXi should be on the newer design, but sure about HX, don't follow PSUs anymore, there are so many to choose from now it depends what you are looking for specifically and cost in your shops.
> 
> Seasonic launched the nice Prime series lately as well. And then there is Leadex 2 in EVGA G3 and from SF I guess but they don't run in G3 as quiet some say by default. I have G2 and I never use the fan for years as my rig never probably went above 400W.


Corsair has the AX/AXi range that goes above 1000W. There is a 1200W as a matter of fact : http://www.corsair.com/en-us/professional-series-gold-ax1200-80-plus-gold-certified-fully-modular-power-supply


----------



## Smanci

Does anyone have any information regarding the internals of a Thermaltake PSU supplied with their Element Q case? Probably junk but how junk?


----------



## NubLock42

Hi, I have a quick question. Please read all the way through to understand.

I'm trying to go RGB LED fans. I bought five Corsair RGB LED 140 mm fans, along with the Corsair Commander Pro and the Corsair Led Controller. I got everything plugged up and, with the loss of my CD drive 5.25 bay, and I'm only getting one out of five leds on the fans working. Now, I've been checking my hardware and I think it either might be a bad LED controller (Which I'll yell at Corsair and try to sell this somehow and install NZXT components instead) or it might be the PSU. Said PSU is an EVGA GS 550 Gold+. Any help would be appreciated on both fronts, because I am interested in upgrading my PSU.

Thanks again.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NubLock42*
> 
> Hi, I have a quick question. Please read all the way through to understand.
> 
> I'm trying to go RGB LED fans. I bought five Corsair RGB LED 140 mm fans, along with the Corsair Commander Pro and the Corsair Led Controller. I got everything plugged up and, with the loss of my CD drive 5.25 bay, and I'm only getting one out of five leds on the fans working. Now, I've been checking my hardware and I think it either might be a bad LED controller (Which I'll yell at Corsair and try to sell this somehow and install NZXT components instead) or it might be the PSU. Said PSU is an EVGA GS 550 Gold+. Any help would be appreciated on both fronts, because I am interested in upgrading my PSU.
> 
> Thanks again.


The PSU is probably not the culprit. I mean, it's not like you're dramatically increasing the power consumption. You might be adding just a few watts. After all, they're just LEDs.

So, I seriously doubt that you need a new PSU.


----------



## shilka

The EVGA SuperNova GS 550 is rather mediocre so wonder why you would pick it
As for LED fans dont bother and get some LED strips instead.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The EVGA SuperNova GS 550 is rather mediocre so wonder why you would pick it


This seems a bit harsh and very unnecessary. He didn't ask for this at all. What do you hope to accomplish by saying this to him? Do you want him to buy a new PSU to replace it? Or are you just hoping to make him feel stupid for buying it? Your comment "so I wonder why you would pick it" can easily be interpreted as, "You were very stupid for buying it." What if one of us recommended this PSU to him and what if we did so because it was the best one he could get within a tight budget? Also, do you think he came here to be judged for which PSU he bought? It's not like his PSU is a piece of garbage. It's just fine. Even if it were, it's very rude to say things this way. It implies that you think he's stupid and should know better.

So yeah, I think it's rather rude to make such comments and I'm honestly tired of seeing you make them. How is such a comment going to be helpful, especially when it has nothing to do with the question? Even if someone asked, "Hey, I bought this PSU, what do you think of it", it would still be rude to say "It's rather mediocre so I wonder why you would pick it".

Then almost to add insult to injury, he already has the fans and they're already installed yet you're telling him he should get rid of them and get LED strips instead. It seems he's already made up his mind about what he wants but he just needs some assistance getting them to work. So really, I don't expect him to appreciate your response very much. I know I wouldn't. All he came here for was help with getting his RGB fans to work and he just wants to know if the PSU is the culprit. As I told him, it's probably *not* the PSU (because it's not like it's an ultra-crappy PSU - it's just fine). I see no need to say anything about his choice of PSU because that's not what he's asking for. He just wants to get help making his other 4 RGB fans work. That's all he wants here.

Since this PSU is good enough that it's likely not the culprit, he should look at the LED controller. There's no need to say anything else, unless of course we can help him get the other 4 RGB fans to work.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> Does anyone have any information regarding the internals of a Thermaltake PSU supplied with their Element Q case? Probably junk but how junk?


and just so you're not feeling ignored here while we're bickering at each other, I don't know the answer. Sorry. I would assume the same thing you're assuming though: I would bet it's absolute junk to be avoided at all costs (especially considering how old it is combined with the fact that it's a Thermaltake PSU). Corsair's SF Series PSUs are very solid, so if you need an SFX PSU then you can buy one of those knowing they're very safe to use.


----------



## NubLock42

I was new to building my computer and this was what was recommended from a few friends as this one was fading off the market for the mass production of the G2 version.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NubLock42*
> 
> I was new to building my computer and this was what was recommended from a few friends as this one was fading off the market for the mass production of the G2 version.


You don't have to defend your choice or reasoning for why you chose it. No one should be saying anything about it anyway.


----------



## NubLock42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> This seems a bit harsh and very unnecessary. He didn't ask for this at all. What do you hope to accomplish by saying this to him? Do you want him to buy a new PSU to replace it? Or are you just hoping to make him feel stupid for buying it? Your comment _"so I wonder why you would pick it"_ can easily be interpreted as, _"You were very stupid for buying it."_ What if one of us recommended this PSU to him and what if we did so because it was the best one he could get within a tight budget? Also, do you think he came here to be judged for which PSU he bought? It's not like his PSU is a piece of garbage. It's just fine. Even if it were, it's very rude to say things this way. It implies that you think he's stupid and should know better.
> 
> So yeah, I think it's rather rude to make such comments and I'm honestly tired of seeing you make them. How is such a comment going to be helpful, especially when it has nothing to do with the question? Even if someone asked, "Hey, I bought this PSU, what do you think of it", it would still be rude to say "It's rather mediocre so I wonder why you would pick it".
> 
> Then almost to add insult to injury, he already has the fans and they're already installed yet you're telling him he should get rid of them and get LED strips instead. It seems he's already made up his mind about what he wants but he just needs some assistance getting them to work. So really, I don't expect him to appreciate your response very much. I know I wouldn't. All he came here for was help with getting his RGB fans to work and he just wants to know if the PSU is the culprit. As I told him, it's probably *not* the PSU (because it's not like it's an ultra-crappy PSU - it's just fine). I see no need to say anything about his choice of PSU because that's not what he's asking for. He just wants to get help making his other 4 RGB fans work. That's all he wants here.
> 
> Since this PSU is good enough that it's likely not the culprit, he should look at the LED controller. There's no need to say anything else, unless of course we can help him get the other 4 RGB fans to work.


Thank you for you help, friend. The culprit was the LED controller, so I'm going NZXT and see if this company's LED controller is better.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NubLock42*
> 
> Thank you for you help, friend. The culprit was the LED controller, so I'm going NZXT and see if this company's LED controller is better.


You're welcome! I kinda suspect you just had a defective one, but I don't blame you for not wanting to get another one after this experience.


----------



## NubLock42

Can you point me to the right forum for LED controllers? I've been unsuccessful in any forums for troubleshooting LED RGB fans for any brand on any site, including the ones from the company's website. Does anyone have a brand which anyone likes the best between corsair an NZXT? I can't say anything bad about either one, so input from you guys is appreciated.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NubLock42*
> 
> Can you point me to the right forum for LED controllers? I've been unsuccessful in any forums for troubleshooting LED RGB fans for any brand on any site, including the ones from the company's website. Does anyone have a brand which anyone likes the best between corsair an NZXT? I can't say anything bad about either one, so input from you guys is appreciated.


I'm sorry, but I'm a dead-end there. The best I can do is recommend you post in the Air Cooling forum on here - or maybe the Other Peripherals forum? I'm not sure. Don't make 2 identical threads though because then you'll have to follow 2 threads, and it'll be confusing for you and for everyone replying, etc. "Hey what the hell I posted in this thread - where's my reply?" lol Yeah, not fun. hehe


----------



## Melcar

PSU died a noble dead (kept a heavily overclocked Vishera stable for 4 years). Anyway, new PC needs a new PSU now. Specs will be:
CPU: R7 1700 (no OC initially but like the option)
Motherboard: GB Gaming K7
RAM: 2x16gb 2400mhz
GPU: RX 480 Nitro+ (factory OC only)
Storage: 2xssd + 1xhdd

Last PSU was a Cooler Master Silent Pro M 850W. Had really good luck with EVGA Supernovas on other builds so I'm looking to get one for myself. Available options here are:
- 750G2
- 750GQ
- 650GQ

Would a 650W unit be enough for me planned build (even if I decide to OC in the future)?. Any other differences between the G2 and GQ models other than one being fully modular?


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melcar*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: specs
> 
> 
> 
> Motherboard: GB Gaming K7
> RAM: 2x16gb 2400mhz
> GPU: RX 480 Nitro+ (factory OC only)
> Storage: 2xssd + 1xhdd
> 
> 
> Would a 650W unit be enough for me planned build (even if I decide to OC in the future)?. Any other differences between the G2 and GQ models other than one being fully modular?


Even if you decided do overclock both the R7 and 480, you'd be more than fine with a 550W PSU. The difference between the G2 and GQ isn't just the full modular cables, the G2 is a significantly higher quality PSU. The GQ is more of a mid range PSU (Not bad, but not particularly great either) and the G2 is definitely high end.

Depending on the pricing I'd Try to go for a G2/G3 model. Can't really help you with that as Merida seems to be a location in Spain, Venezuela, Mexico and N-Africa, might be more useful to just enter your country as your location.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melcar*
> 
> PSU died a noble dead (kept a heavily overclocked Vishera stable for 4 years). Anyway, new PC needs a new PSU now. Specs will be:
> CPU: R7 1700 (no OC initially but like the option)
> Motherboard: GB Gaming K7
> RAM: 2x16gb 2400mhz
> GPU: RX 480 Nitro+ (factory OC only)
> Storage: 2xssd + 1xhdd
> 
> Last PSU was a Cooler Master Silent Pro M 850W. Had really good luck with EVGA Supernovas on other builds so I'm looking to get one for myself. Available options here are:
> - 750G2
> - 750GQ
> - 650GQ
> 
> Would a 650W unit be enough for me planned build (even if I decide to OC in the future)?. Any other differences between the G2 and GQ models other than one being fully modular?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1541939/evga-supernova-lineup-explained


----------



## Melcar

From Amazon I can get either a 750w g2 or a 650w g3 at about the same price (the g3 is like $10 more).


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melcar*
> 
> From Amazon I can get either a 750w g2 or a 650w g3 at about the same price (the g3 is like $10 more).


Almost everyone that buys a G3 complains that the fan profile is too aggressive when used in hybrid aka eco mode
It goes from low RPM to high RPM with no warning which means its quiet and then its loud with no warning or anything

If you want a quiet PSU a G3 when used in hybrid fan mode is not it
Either turn hybrid fan mode off and leave the fan always on and yes its more quiet that way as the fan profile is more relaxed

Or get another PSU like the older EVGA SuperNova G2 or better yet the new Seasonic Focus Plus Gold which is better as well as cheaper in many places.


----------



## Melcar

Found a really good deal on Amazon for a 750W G3 unit. Should get it next week.


----------



## TwoCables

It seems to me that the G3 was *not* recommended. It has an overly aggressive fan profile.


----------



## Melcar

Only thing not recommended about it was ECO mode, which I don't care about. I always have fans spinning in my rig, and it gets loud under load anyway.


----------



## Melcar

Alright, starting to doubt. Cancelled the order. A lot of the negative "reviews" seem to be about the loud fan. Is it really that loud? I remember an old Corsair RM unit I had and that thing was loud at startup, like almost to ridiculous levels. I don't want a PSU that loud. I know sound is subjective and I don't care for a dead silent PC.
I have used Bronze units before (from EVGA) and I can barely hear them even under heavy load.


----------



## Smanci

G3 is consistently noisier than the G2 which in turn is on the noisier side of the PSUs in their class. There are great differences between the models, 1000W G2 for example has no semi-passive mode and fan always spins at 1000+ RPM.
If you do value low noise then you'd like an RMx.

850W at Tom's:


----------



## TeliaSonera

new version of 1000W G2 has semi-passive mode and black vga cables


----------



## Melcar

Saw a few reviews about the lower watt versions (750 and 650) that claimed the units were adequately quiet. Seems only the higher wattage ones have the problem with the fan. Oh well, ended up with the G2 instead.

Here is one such review (G3 750W):
https://www.eteknix.com/evga-supernova-750-g3-80-plus-gold-power-supply-review/7/

Normal


Eco


800 rpm on a 120/130mm fan is generally on the "slightly audible" side. Still, I have read reviews on this specific 750W unit that say the fan is loud.

EVGA also kind of confirms the different fan profiles on the units:

1000W


850W


750W


650W


Source


----------



## cdoublejj

whats the story with this unit?

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139200&cm_re=cx650-_-17-139-200-_-Product


----------



## vallonen

I usually go right ahead and void the warranty doing a fan swap instead, thus solving the problem straight away, I can’t be bothered with noisy fans.
Then connect it to a fan controller or Speed Fan or, when/if it works, let the PSU itself control the new fan.


----------



## shilka

cdoublejj said:


> whats the story with this unit?
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139200&cm_re=cx650-_-17-139-200-_-Product


I dont understand your question


----------



## cdoublejj

shilka said:


> I dont understand your question


is it garbage in a fancy box? does it have an unwanted amount of ripple etc etc? is it halfway decent or alright? if a friend was building a budget machine and couldn't afford a super nova g2 750 watt do you think this unit would suffice with mild overclocking?


----------



## shilka

cdoublejj said:


> is it garbage in a fancy box? does it have an unwanted amount of ripple etc etc? is it halfway decent or alright? if a friend was building a budget machine and couldn't afford a super nova g2 750 watt do you think this unit would suffice with mild overclocking?


The non modular version of the CX is made by Great Wall and there is no info on that one
The semi modular vesion on the other hand is made by CWT and while its not fantastic its one of the better options if you are on a small budget

Its only $10 more on newegg even with rebate for the semi modular version
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...17139148&cm_re=CX6550M-_-17-139-148-_-Product

Does he even need a 650-750 watt PSU?


----------



## cdoublejj

shilka said:


> The non modular version of the CX is made by Great Wall and there is no info on that one
> The semi modular vesion on the other hand is made by CWT and while its not fantastic its one of the better options if you are on a small budget
> 
> Its only $10 more on newegg even with rebate for the semi modular version
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...17139148&cm_re=CX6550M-_-17-139-148-_-Product
> 
> Does he even need a 650-750 watt PSU?


how about this unit?
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139228&ignorebbr=1


----------



## shilka

cdoublejj said:


> how about this unit?
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139228&ignorebbr=1


 Those are not very good to say the least and anything price at or cheaper than $50 is going to be as bad or worse
The CXM is by far the best option in that price range


----------



## Kokin

cdoublejj said:


> how about this unit?
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139228&ignorebbr=1


Any chance you can share what your friend's CPU/GPU combo are and if overclocking will be involved? This may be a better choice if you're trying to stay under $50: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16817151095

I'm running an OC'd+watercooled 3570K and 1080Ti on a 600W PSU and could even go down to a 450-500W PSU.


----------



## cdoublejj

shilka said:


> I dont understand your question





Kokin said:


> Any chance you can share what your friend's CPU/GPU combo are and if overclocking will be involved? This may be a better choice if you're trying to stay under $50: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16817151095
> 
> I'm running an OC'd+watercooled 3570K and 1080Ti on a 600W PSU and could even go down to a 450-500W PSU.


that unknown yet, all he has atm is a gt 1030 but, i think he wants to upgrade. he is looking at a cheap FX 8350 atm.

EDIT: guess he's gonna save the $10 bucks not OC. if it works it works. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## shilka

Would he rather save those $10 and have a fried PC or spend the $10 and get something decent
If money is such a big problem get the 450 or 550 CXM instead


----------



## Kokin

cdoublejj said:


> that unknown yet, all he has atm is a gt 1030 but, i think he wants to upgrade. he is looking at a cheap FX 8350 atm.
> 
> EDIT: guess he's gonna save the $10 bucks not OC. if it works it works. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Yikes, maybe he should just not buy it yet since he doesn't have all his parts anyway. PSU is the one component I wouldn't skimp out on, like tires for a car.


----------



## lightsout

Hey guys I'm in need of a new PSU on the cheap, but like everyone I wasn't the most for my money.

I'm looking to spend about $50. Hoping to get a 650w. It's going to run an oc'd 5820k and a GTX 1070. I want the option to upgrade to 1080ti. 

Either way don't want to drop below 600w. Also looking for fully modular and one that has 8+4 CPU power. 

I know that's asking a lot but any ideas?


----------



## huzzug

lightsout said:


> Hey guys I'm in need of a new PSU on the cheap, but like everyone I wasn't the most for my money.
> 
> I'm looking to spend about $50. Hoping to get a 650w. It's going to run an oc'd 5820k and a GTX 1070. I want the option to upgrade to 1080ti.
> 
> Either way don't want to drop below 600w. Also looking for fully modular and one that has 8+4 CPU power.
> 
> I know that's asking a lot but any ideas?


Have read good things about Seasonic Focus Plus650W. However, it's a tad expensive than what you've provided for. Is your budget fixed or would you not mind spending a little extra for quality?

There were also EVGA B3's which were decent for the price. But their availability maybe sketchy.


----------



## lightsout

huzzug said:


> Have read good things about Seasonic Focus Plus650W. However, it's a tad expensive than what you've provided for. Is your budget fixed or would you not mind spending a little extra for quality?


 I'm cheap and don't want to spend much on a PSU. I'll probably shop for a deal or buy used if needed. I have one for this build that would probably be fine. But I don't like that it doesn't have an extra 4 pin for the CPU. Just a single 8 pin. Some say it's not needed but idk.


----------



## huzzug

lightsout said:


> I'm cheap and don't want to spend much on a PSU. I'll probably shop for a deal or buy used if needed. I have one for this build that would probably be fine. But I don't like that it doesn't have an extra 4 pin for the CPU. Just a single 8 pin. Some say it's not needed but idk.


What are you using now?


----------



## lightsout

huzzug said:


> What are you using now?


I'm taking one multi purpose build and making it into two. So I have an XFX 750w thats going into my server. For the 5820k/1070 build I have an old Antec NEo Eco 520w. But like I said it doesn't have the extra 4 pin. It does 40 amps on the 12v rail though so its no slouch. All my power supplies are like 10 years old.


----------



## huzzug

Would be a good idea to replace those with better units if you don't want to risk losing entire systems because of faulty power supplies.


----------



## lightsout

huzzug said:


> Would be a good idea to replace those with better units if you don't want to risk losing entire systems because of faulty power supplies.


They've been going strong all these years.


----------



## shilka

lightsout said:


> They've been going strong all these years.


They dont last forever so you are playing russian roulette


----------



## 331149

I always replace my power supply when warranty runs out. I might stretch it a month or three, but no more than that.


----------



## lightsout

shilka said:


> They dont last forever so you are playing russian roulette





TheBDK said:


> I always replace my power supply when warranty runs out. I might stretch it a month or three, but no more than that.


Two different schools of thought. Some replace all the time, some let em rip. The way hardware is today I don't think a newer one is any less likely of failing, I guess you'd have the hope of warranty replacement if it took something else out.


----------



## lightsout

I ended up listening and grabbing a seasonic focus+ platinum 750w. Leaves me some room to grow. 

I will think about upgrading the PSU in my server as well.

What do you guys think I would need for an i5 4570s, 8gb ram , 1 x SSD and 7 x HDD? And a few 140mm fans.


----------



## Gilles3000

lightsout said:


> What do you guys think I would need for an i5 4570s, 8gb ram , 1 x SSD and 7 x HDD? And a few 140mm fans.


That probably draws under 200w, so basically grab anything that's of decent quality and you're good to go. I'd suggest something in the 500w/550w range as there's not much good out there with lower wattage.

Something like a Focus Plus Gold 550W would be great.


----------



## shilka

You can get a Corsair CX450M for that sort of system just get the modular CX450 and NOT the non modular as the OEM in not the same on the non modular
Great Wall makes the non modular CX units and CWT makes the modular ones, i am talking about the new CX series with the grey sticker not the old one with green stickers

The old ones are not very good anymore


----------



## lightsout

Gilles3000 said:


> That probably draws under 200w, so basically grab anything that's of decent quality and you're good to go. I'd suggest something in the 500w/550w range as there's not much good out there with lower wattage.
> 
> Something like a Focus Plus Gold 550W would be great.





shilka said:


> You can get a Corsair CX450M for that sort of system just get the modular CX450 and NOT the non modular as the OEM in not the same on the non modular
> Great Wall makes the non modular CX units and CWT makes the modular ones, i am talking about the new CX series with the grey sticker not the old one with green stickers
> 
> The old ones are not very good anymore


Sweet thats what I am hoping, I will look around for something with plenty of sata cables, thats my main need. Hate having a bunch of molex adapters.


----------



## shilka

If you need that many SATA connectors you are going to have to get a 650-750 watt as anything smaller only give you 4-7 SATA connectors
The smallest i can think of that has 8 or more SATA connectors is the Seasonic Prime Ultra Titanium 650 watt which has 10

The Gold and Platinum 650 watt only has 6 unless you step up to the 750 watt
Or you could buy more SATA cables from CableMod if you need more than the 4-7 small wattage units comes with


----------



## Gilles3000

The SilverStone ET550-G has 8 sata connectors, its cheap, 80+ gold efficient, but non-modular. From the little information I can find, it seems to be build decent enough, but I can't say that with any certainty.


----------



## shilka

Gilles3000 said:


> The SilverStone ET550-G has 8 sata connectors, its cheap, 80+ gold efficient, but non-modular. From the little information I can find, it seems to be build decent enough, but I can't say that with any certainty.


 Its a CWT design rated for 40c and with only a 3 year warranty but no reviews that i can find
Its probably not all that great but it is on the other hand cheap

Would really be helpful if orionpsudb could get around to updating their database
http://www.orionpsudb.com/


----------



## lightsout

shilka said:


> If you need that many SATA connectors you are going to have to get a 650-750 watt as anything smaller only give you 4-7 SATA connectors
> The smallest i can think of that has 8 or more SATA connectors is the Seasonic Prime Ultra Titanium 650 watt which has 10
> 
> The Gold and Platinum 650 watt only has 6 unless you step up to the 750 watt
> Or you could buy more SATA cables from CableMod if you need more than the 4-7 small wattage units comes with


Thanks. I'll probably just get something cheap and use a couple adapters. Not my preference but I've been using some for years with no trouble.


----------



## TheBadBull

You can get 1 molex to 4 sata, just be mindful to get decent quality ones as molex to sata is(or at least was) infamous fire starters.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

lightsout said:


> They've been going strong all these years.


ditto


shilka said:


> They dont last forever so you are playing russian roulette


if they were quality units to start, i don't think i'd agree. 


TheBDK said:


> I always replace my power supply when warranty runs out. I might stretch it a month or three, but no more than that.


how long are your warranties?

i've been running my AX850 for a long time now. still meets my needs. 100k hour MTBF, so replacing it before the 12 year mark seems unnecessary. even after that, why throw it out if it still meets spec?


----------



## 331149

u3b3rg33k said:


> ditto
> 
> if they were quality units to start, i don't think i'd agree.
> 
> 
> how long are your warranties?
> 
> i've been running my AX850 for a long time now. still meets my needs. 100k hour MTBF, so replacing it before the 12 year mark seems unnecessary. even after that, why throw it out if it still meets spec?


5-10 years. Last one I kept for 5 years, new one I plan on keeping for 10 years. It was also upgraded to gold from bronze, so a bit of cash saved there.


----------



## cdoublejj

is this bronze unit reliable at all? https://imgur.com/Ow4p2YJ


----------



## shilka

cdoublejj said:


> is this bronze unit reliable at all? https://imgur.com/Ow4p2YJ


Its the new CX which is far better than the old CX


----------



## hdtvnut

New rig on an Asrock OC Formula has 7920x (de-lid planned), 1080ti, Corsair H115i cooler, one m2 NVMe 500, one 4TB and three 140 PWM case fans. Assuming cranking up the OC as far as it will handle video editing and conversion, what would be recommended for the PS? Would a 850 watt rating be too much overkill?

Price and efficiency are less important to me than reliability, especially the safety of the rest of the system. I see reports of catastrophes more with EVGA and Corsair than Seasonic; are they misleading?


----------



## shilka

hdtvnut said:


> New rig on an Asrock OC Formula has 7920x (de-lid planned), 1080ti, Corsair H115i cooler, one m2 NVMe 500, one 4TB and three 140 PWM case fans. Assuming cranking up the OC as far as it will handle video editing and conversion, what would be recommended for the PS? Would a 850 watt rating be too much overkill?
> 
> Price and efficiency are less important to me than reliability, especially the safety of the rest of the system. I see reports of catastrophes more with EVGA and Corsair than Seasonic; are they misleading?


Every brand and company has duds thats not something anyone can avoid and it comes down to bad luck if you get a bad unit


----------



## hdtvnut

Would you recommend a model and size for this system, where I'm guessing the CPU will at times pull 250-280 watts tdp?


----------



## shilka

A 650 watt would be enough but if you are really going to push the limit something like a 750 watt would be better a little bit overkill but a GTX 1080 Ti with volt mods is a massive power hog
The Seasonic Foucs Plus is a very good bang for buck option but if you want something better there is the Seasonic Prime Ultra


----------



## hdtvnut

Thanks. So far I have stuck with Seasonics; so be it.


----------



## Kenji

I'm looking for a Gold or + 750W PSU to run a 9700k and 2080. 

I have my eye on the following but open to anything thats cheaper than the EVGA 750w supernova G3
EVGA 750w Supanova G3
Corsair 750i Gold
Seasonic Focus Plus Gold 750W Power Supply
Seasonic G-750 Gold 750W Power Supply
SilverStone Strider ST75F-GS Gold 750W Power Supply


----------



## shilka

The Seasonic Focus Plus Gold is the best one there
The G3 is loud the Corsair costs more the G is old and the Strider is not very good

https://www.overclock.net/forum/31-...evga-supernova-g3-eco-mode-noise-problem.html


----------



## Gregar Forte

Hi guys. Does anyone have any experience with Superflower Silver Eco 600W/500W? Really need to pick up a temporary PSU for my PC while waiting for my Seasonic Plat 860W RMA. Unfortunately, there are not many choices available. Another one would be Thermaltake EVO Blue 2.0 650W Gold. Any insights would be greatly appreciated


----------



## shilka

Gregar Forte said:


> Hi guys. Does anyone have any experience with Superflower Silver Eco 600W/500W? Really need to pick up a temporary PSU for my PC while waiting for my Seasonic Plat 860W RMA. Unfortunately, there are not many choices available. Another one would be Thermaltake EVO Blue 2.0 650W Gold. Any insights would be greatly appreciated


 Cant find info about the Super Flower but the Thermaltake Evo Blue 2 is based on the CWT PUQ-G platform which is what one of the older Corsair HX750/HX850 series was based on
Not bad option just an old platform


----------



## Gregar Forte

Sorry for the late reply since I was quite busy these week. Really appreciate your reply sir. Anyway I just grabbed a used CM V750s which is Enhance unit iirc. It should be fine right?


----------



## shilka

The only problem i had with those was the price which was a ripoff when they came out but if you bought it second hand it does not matter


----------



## jjm

helo i am interesting to buy one from all these 4 psus which is the best from all these 4??


Super Flower LEADEX Titanium 1600W Power Supply


SilverStone Strider Titanium 1500W Power Supply


Corsair AX1600i 1600W Power Supply



CoolerMaster MasterWatt Maker 1500


----------



## diggiddi

Is this decent? didn't see it on the list Thermaltake Toughpower GX1 PS-TPD-0700NNFAGU-1 700W ATX 12V v2.4 and EPS v2.92 80 PLUS GOLD Certified Non-Modular Active PFC Power Supply

https://www.newegg.com/thermaltake-...1-700w/p/N82E16817153375?Item=N82E16817153375


----------



## shilka

diggiddi said:


> Is this decent? didn't see it on the list Thermaltake Toughpower GX1 PS-TPD-0700NNFAGU-1 700W ATX 12V v2.4 and EPS v2.92 80 PLUS GOLD Certified Non-Modular Active PFC Power Supply
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/thermaltake-...1-700w/p/N82E16817153375?Item=N82E16817153375


 The ripple suppression is a bit meh which is why its so cheap 
You can get a CX650M for around the same price https://www.newegg.com/corsair-cx-s...on=CX650M&cm_re=CX650M-_-17-139-148-_-Product

And its not on the list because the list is pretty much dead and have not been updated in ages


----------



## Gilles3000

diggiddi said:


> Is this decent? didn't see it on the list Thermaltake Toughpower GX1 PS-TPD-0700NNFAGU-1 700W ATX 12V v2.4 and EPS v2.92 80 PLUS GOLD Certified Non-Modular Active PFC Power Supply
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/thermaltake-...1-700w/p/N82E16817153375?Item=N82E16817153375


First of all, system specs?

It seems to be an okay power supply, but not great for the price. You might be able to get a better fit for your system depending on your specs.


----------



## diggiddi

I needed an efficient psu with at least 2 sets of pcie connectors for mining currently fx 9590 24 GB ram 2x rx580 3hdd 1ssd


----------



## diggiddi

Would any of these pass muster? 
https://www.newegg.com/p/pl?N=10000... 50001400 50001402 50001516 50002031 50002177


----------



## shilka

Buy a Seasonic Focus GX / PX or a Fractal Design Ion+
None of the ones in your link is all that great

The Antec NeoEco Gold might be good but i have not seen reviews of it


----------



## Dogzilla07

Antec NeoEco NE750G is focus gx inside.


----------



## shilka

Dogzilla07 said:


> Antec NeoEco NE750G is focus gx inside.


Any source on that?


----------



## shilka

deleted


----------



## shilka

deleted


----------



## Dogzilla07

https://www.nikktech.com/main/articles/pc-hardware/power-supplies/9018-antec-earthwatts-gold-pro-750w-power-supply-unit-review

https://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/antec-earthwatts-gold-pro-750w-psu,5429.html

https://www.kitguru.net/components/power-supplies/zardon/antec-earthwatts-gold-pro-750w-psu-review/

I wasn't talking about zen btw, no point when earthwatts so close in price on newegg.


----------



## diggiddi

Dogzilla07 said:


> https://www.nikktech.com/main/articles/pc-hardware/power-supplies/9018-antec-earthwatts-gold-pro-750w-power-supply-unit-review
> 
> https://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/antec-earthwatts-gold-pro-750w-psu,5429.html
> 
> https://www.kitguru.net/components/power-supplies/zardon/antec-earthwatts-gold-pro-750w-psu-review/
> 
> I wasn't talking about zen btw, no point when earthwatts so close in price on newegg.


The ones you linked are Antec EAG PRO though and the one on the page is just NE


----------



## Dogzilla07

@diggiddi On the link for the newegg, where there's a range of a two dozen supplies, there's what i wrote, that's what I'm referencing to, i even specifically mentioned it, it's in your quote, ...


----------



## Elrick

shilka said:


> Buy a Seasonic Focus GX / PX or a Fractal Design Ion+


Dear Sir,

Presuming you are male (if not please forgive my ignorance).

Which current version of Power Supply made today would you purchase for a Super High End System running advanced H20 cooling throughout the PC case, cooling all the Video Cards (THREE), CPU and VRMs?

This is an honest question here about your own personal preference and nothing more. Money is no object for this prospective PSU, it has to be the Best of the Best for 2020.


----------



## ahnafakeef

So my AX1200i that I bought in late September with my new system decided to randomly turn off and not turn on again until it's left turned off for a while. Only found out about its notorious track record upon Googling for solutions. Didn't think I'd need to research Corsair's exorbitantly priced flagship lineup of PSUs before making a purchase, but here I am.

I've since replaced it with an HX1200i. Here's to hoping that I have better luck with this one.

/rantover


----------



## shilka

Elrick said:


> Dear Sir,
> 
> Presuming you are male (if not please forgive my ignorance).
> 
> Which current version of Power Supply made today would you purchase for a Super High End System running advanced H20 cooling throughout the PC case, cooling all the Video Cards (THREE), CPU and VRMs?
> 
> This is an honest question here about your own personal preference and nothing more. Money is no object for this prospective PSU, it has to be the Best of the Best for 2020.


Seasonic Prime Ultra



ahnafakeef said:


> So my AX1200i that I bought in late September with my new system decided to randomly turn off and not turn on again until it's left turned off for a while. Only found out about its notorious track record upon Googling for solutions. Didn't think I'd need to research Corsair's exorbitantly priced flagship lineup of PSUs before making a purchase, but here I am.
> 
> I've since replaced it with an HX1200i. Here's to hoping that I have better luck with this one.
> 
> /rantover


 The HXi was the single worst choise you could have made since the RMx and RMi uses an improved version of the same platform and sell it for a lower price
Its not bad but you pay more for something that is worse

The non i HX or the new AX1200 would also have been better options if you really need a 1200 watt PSU


----------



## LukaTCE

I need new budget PSU 500w or 600w I don't want to buy expensive PSU for this build as it's old otherwise would go titanium
As seems PSU broke 2 gfx (might be even mobo dmging gfx ?) All gfx that need additional pcie power are broke and 1 pcie slot on mobo stopped to work and now seems second too or just PSU
Seems best choice is to get RX 580 590 or 5500 but even that 2500K will bottleneck so all are 130w-180w GFX

Wanted to buy Be Quiet System power 9 but I see it's dual rail
So be quiet only have Dark Power Pro 11 and POWER ZONE which is one rail or quality multi rail or one rail with Dark Power Pro 11 is even good ?

I see best choice is Corsair CV 650 (60€) Bronze one rail
Evga White 500w 600w 50€ 60€ Plus one rail
This is the shop I want to buy the only shop with some PSU choices https://www.funtech.si/si/vsi-oddelki/komp/napajalniki/
Or I can order from Germany but would take a week or 2
https://www.computeruniverse.net/en/c/hardware-components/power-supplies
Or https://direkt.jacob.de/ but need to use search for PSU model
Or Amazon seems most can ship to me Amazon UK and DE (select eng language)


----------



## shilka

The 80 plus rating has nothing to do with quality and you can find rubbish with ratings as high as titanium and there are more than a few good units with broze ratings so the 80 plus rating does not matter the least its not quality its efficiency

As for the rails you should read this https://www.overclock.net/forum/31-power-supplies/761202-single-rail-vs-multi-rail-explained.html

The Corsair CV series does not exist so i assume you meant CX
The white EVGA are trash so you dont want any of those https://www.overclock.net/forum/31-...ou-should-not-buy-evga-400-600-500b-600b.html


----------



## ntuason

shilka said:


> The new AX1200 would also have been better options if you really need a 1200 watt PSU


Woah there’s a new AX1200? I’ve been having a difficult time trying to find an upgrade to my really old PSU. But if there’s a new 2020 updated version I’d gladly re-purchase that.

Thanks


----------



## shilka

ntuason said:


> Woah there’s a new AX1200? I’ve been having a difficult time trying to find an upgrade to my really old PSU. But if there’s a new 2020 updated version I’d gladly re-purchase that.
> 
> Thanks


 Its a rebranded Seasonic Prime it has nothing to do with the older AX1200 and AX1200i which had Flextronics as the OEM
The Prime might be cheaper than the Corsair rebrand so double check and see which is cheaper


----------



## ntuason

Aw damn I got excited for nothing LOL. 


Thank you


----------



## shilka

Whats wrong with Seasonic


----------



## ntuason

I was set on Seasonic but then came upon a forum with a thread called “why you SHOULDN'T buy a Seasonic Focus (Plus) (Gold/Platinum)”

LTT Thread:
“ Old revisions (2017-2018) will shut off on some GPUs (970, 1080 ti, vega 64, Vega VII, 2080 ti). it'll will trigger the overcurrent protection, and will shut down immediately. This is likely due to the high transients the GPUs are known to put out”.

My local shop only sells the 2017 version which is a shame otherwise I would of purchased Seasonic in a heartbeat. Now I’m just thinking of purchasing a Dr. Power II to see if my current PSU is okay and still providing sufficient power through the 3.3v, 5v and 12v. 

These posts I’ve been reading about PSU popping, exploding or dying and taking components with it frightens me. All I really care for are the GPUs.

Thanks


----------



## shilka

ntuason said:


> I was set on Seasonic but then came upon a forum with a thread called “why you SHOULDN'T buy a Seasonic Focus (Plus) (Gold/Platinum)”
> 
> LTT Thread:
> “ Old revisions (2017-2018) will shut off on some GPUs (970, 1080 ti, vega 64, Vega VII, 2080 ti). it'll will trigger the overcurrent protection, and will shut down immediately. This is likely due to the high transients the GPUs are known to put out”.
> 
> My local shop only sells the 2017 version which is a shame otherwise I would of purchased Seasonic in a heartbeat. Now I’m just thinking of purchasing a Dr. Power II to see if my current PSU is okay and still providing sufficient power through the 3.3v, 5v and 12v.
> 
> These posts I’ve been reading about PSU popping, exploding or dying and taking components with it frightens me. All I really care for are the GPUs.
> 
> Thanks


First off all it was ONLY the early models of the Focus FX and not even all of them as it was fixed not the later models of the Focus FX and the later Focus GX that replaced the Focus FX and not the Prime or any other model or rebrand so its not a issue or a problem its a storm in glass of water 

Second the problem was ONLY with small handful of GPU´s nothing else ever had or has the problem 

Unless you buy an early model Focus (which you cant since they are no longer made) with the problem which is extremely unlikely since the problem was fixed AND you have an Asus GTX 970 Strix or a Vega 56 or 64 its not a problem

You seem to have completely misunderstood what was said

The new Prime Ultra and the AX1200 has nothing in any form or shape anything to do with the early Focus models with the problems so using your logic you should also be afraid of black cats, ghosts and evil spirits

And last a good quality PSU blowing up is about as risky as getting on an airplane in fact its far more dangerous to get in a car
Sory but your logic is a bit ridiculous its fine to be cautious but thats being cautious on the verge of being paranoid


----------



## ntuason

Thanks for the clarification! This is great news then. I can buy the Seasonic prime 1300w platinum (which I was initially interested in) and not have any worries. 

Thanks +Rep


----------



## shilka

Note thats the old Prime it has since been replaced by the newer Prime Ultra which is slightly better and the caps on the cables has been removed and that it comes with a tester in the box
The Prime does not go above 1000 watts but do you even need a 1200-1300 watt PSU? unless you are doing some really extreme stuff 1000 watt is more than enough power


----------



## ntuason

Correct me if I’m wrong. I want a 1300w for the %50 load at 90%+ efficiency.

What I was thinking is if I were to buy a 1300w my system would probably use no more than 600w (gaming) therefore giving me the most efficiency? I’d also love to take advantage of that 0 RPM fan up to 20% load.


----------



## shilka

ntuason said:


> Correct me if I’m wrong. I want a 1300w for the %50 load at 90%+ efficiency.
> 
> What I was thinking is if I were to buy a 1300w my system would probably use no more than 600w (gaming) therefore giving me the most efficiency? I’d also love to take advantage of that 0 RPM fan up to 20% load.


 You seem to have misunderstood again this time to the ancient 50% load myth
https://www.overclock.net/forum/31-power-supplies/872013-50-load-myth.html

You dont scale a PSU to your max load its a misunderstanding and it simply doesn't work like that


----------



## ntuason

Great read. This experience really shows how ill informed I am.Damn... Now to check what choices I have at my local shop for 850w -1000w. Thanks for your patience!


----------



## shilka

Is the system under your sig updated? if thats the case the power draw of your system might be much lower than you think 
What you should do is get a kill a watt put it on the outlet the PC is on with nothing else like the monitor on then load the CPU and GPU and see what the power draw actually is

Just remember to take the rated efficiency of your PSU off which in your case would be somewhere around 90% so take 10% off the number you get from the kill a watt
A 750 watt might be more than enough power for your system

A kill a watt is around $30 so while you have to spend that you might save that or much more on the PSU when you dont need to buy a big PSU


----------



## LukaTCE

So what PSU do you recommend ? I read that article you linked me before yes so only higher priced multi lanes are good ? 200€+ ?
Think Seasonic titanium and EVGA are still good ? Corsair and EVGA are similar but just Seasonic and EVGA share same spec at reviews so same units.
I see Phaedrus2129 is not active anymore ?
CV but I see now u mentioned I see there is notify button instead of buy lol didn't noticed before
https://www.funtech.si/si/vsi-oddelki/komp/napajalniki/atx-standardni/od-600w-do-699w/73254/
Also at EU 230V are rating better. About parts I doubt there is any best in that price rank. So what would be best choice ?


----------



## shilka

It does not matter if its single rail or multi rail thats up to you if you want either multi or single does not make anything better or worse

I have never seen the CV before but i can tell from experience and looking at it thats its not very good
As for EVGA other than the G2/P2/T2 and the G3 most of what EVGA sells is rubbish but the B3 is a decent budget option

If you are looking for a decent budget PSU the Corsair CXM is one of the better options but looking at that site they dont have the CXM but they did have the B3
https://www.funtech.si/si/vsi-oddelki/komp/napajalniki/atx-modularni/od-600w-do-699w/55208/

Since i dont read and understand Slovene could you please link me to the PSU section and i can take a look and see if there is anything better


----------



## Gilles3000

shilka said:


> Since i dont read and understand Slovene could you please link me to the PSU section and i can take a look and see if there is anything better


Here you go: https://www.funtech.si/si/vsi-oddelki/komp/napajalniki/ (Chrome's page translation does a pretty good job btw)

They do seem to have the Corsair CXM's.


----------



## ntuason

Hmm... I’m at my local shop and someone is is selling a Cooler Master V Platinum 1300 for $150 CAD. I know I don’t need anywhere near 1300watts but does anyone have any knowledge on this specific unit and for the prince a good buy?


----------



## shilka

ntuason said:


> Hmm... I’m at my local shop and someone is is selling a Cooler Master V Platinum 1300 for $150 CAD. I know I don’t need anywhere near 1300watts but doors anyone have any knowledge on this specific unit and for the prince a good buy?


 Its an older design from Delta Electronics and its not bad but there are better and newer platforms/designs on the market
To compare the Corsair HX1200 is better but i dont know what its going for in $CAD


----------



## ntuason

Okay thanks I’ll just do your idea and buy a Kill A Watt and see how much this rig actually uses. 

It’s actually still going for $299.99 + a 13% tax. That’s why I almost jumped on that Cooler Master 150 flat.

Thank you


----------



## Gilles3000

ntuason said:


> Hmm... I’m at my local shop and someone is is selling a Cooler Master V Platinum 1300 for $150 CAD. I know I don’t need anywhere near 1300watts but doors anyone have any knowledge on this specific unit and for the prince a good buy?


New? If so, that's an amazing price regardless, even the cheapest 750W platinum unit would cost you 20 CAD more. The V1300 Platinum usually retails for 350 CAD... 

Edit: For reference, the HX1200 @shilka mentioned, goes for just over 300 CAD.


----------



## Elrick

ntuason said:


> Hmm... I’m at my local shop and someone is is selling a Cooler Master V Platinum 1300 for $150 CAD. I know I don’t need anywhere near 1300watts but does anyone have any knowledge on this specific unit and for the prince a good buy?



Also here in Convict Town, a seller is giving out CM V Platinum 1000w PSU for $269.00AUD plus postage.

So cheap, yet this model seems to rate highly, so why the low price compared to the platinum and titanium Seasonics which make high quality PSUs for far more money (here in Convict Town)... ?

Is this something to be suspicious of.... ?


----------



## yanks8981

I am looking for a new PSU that is easier to sleeve. I am between the Corsair RM550x and Seasonic GX-550. I will likely make my own CPU and HDD cables to sleeve, but use the existing 24 pin. With either of these have any issues with cutting off the factory sleeving/shrink or replacing them with my own? I hear some have inline capacitors that can be an issue. My rig is a 1700X ryzen and a GTX 1070, so I believe 550 is more than enough.


----------



## Gilles3000

yanks8981 said:


> I am looking for a new PSU that is easier to sleeve. I am between the Corsair RM550x and Seasonic GX-550. I will likely make my own CPU and HDD cables to sleeve, but use the existing 24 pin. With either of these have any issues with cutting off the factory sleeving/shrink or replacing them with my own? I hear some have inline capacitors that can be an issue. My rig is a 1700X ryzen and a GTX 1070, so I believe 550 is more than enough.


I'm pretty certain neither of these have inline caps, should be fairly trivial to resleeve. 550W is indeed plenty.


----------



## yanks8981

Do you know where I could find the exact pinout of each cable for either of them? it would certainly save time instead of manually examining each to see how a new cable would need to be made.


----------



## Gilles3000

yanks8981 said:


> Do you know where I could find the exact pinout of each cable for either of them? it would certainly save time instead of manually examining each to see how a new cable would need to be made.


You'd have to look for it I'm afraid, generally you can find posts with pinouts schematics for popular power supplies somewhere. But they're all user made.

But if you're planning to us the stock cables you really don't need a pinout, just do every cable one by one, unpossible to make mistakes that way.


----------



## Imprezzion

Since Cablemod is having delivery troubles with the virus and such and I bought a 1080 Ti Lightning X that needs 3 PCI-E 8 pins and my cheap secondhand Seasonic Focus Plus Gold misses the second PCI-E cable I was thinking i'm going to upgrade to a higher efficiency.

I have to stay with Seasonic as that way I can keep the existing cables in my case which are all pre-routed already and can just add a second PCI-E. Also some of them are already CableMod customs so I'm not switching brands.

However, as jonnyguru hasn't posted a review in like a year, I have no idea which Seasonic model would be the go-to now.

All the modern Seasonic PSU's use the same cables according to Cablemod's compatibility charts but like, Prime vs Prime Ultra vs Prime TX, GX, PX.. I don't know anymore...

I was looking at the Prime PX-850 as that's sort of reasonably priced but.. no reviews of it whatsoever lol. There's a regular Prime 1300w for the same price, around €200, the Focus GX-850 is not more efficient but is WAY cheaper at like, €124. 

Then there's the Focus PX-850 which is super cheap for a 85ow Platinum unit at like, €149 but again, no reviews. Is it any good.

I would've loved to be able to buy a Phanteks Revolt 1000w or 1200w as they are Seasonic based but they are nowhere to be found here and neither are the ASUS ROG Seasonic PSU's..


----------



## shilka

Imprezzion said:


> Since Cablemod is having delivery troubles with the virus and such and I bought a 1080 Ti Lightning X that needs 3 PCI-E 8 pins and my cheap secondhand Seasonic Focus Plus Gold misses the second PCI-E cable I was thinking i'm going to upgrade to a higher efficiency.
> 
> I have to stay with Seasonic as that way I can keep the existing cables in my case which are all pre-routed already and can just add a second PCI-E. Also some of them are already CableMod customs so I'm not switching brands.
> 
> However, as jonnyguru hasn't posted a review in like a year, I have no idea which Seasonic model would be the go-to now.
> 
> All the modern Seasonic PSU's use the same cables according to Cablemod's compatibility charts but like, Prime vs Prime Ultra vs Prime TX, GX, PX.. I don't know anymore...
> 
> I was looking at the Prime PX-850 as that's sort of reasonably priced but.. no reviews of it whatsoever lol. There's a regular Prime 1300w for the same price, around €200, the Focus GX-850 is not more efficient but is WAY cheaper at like, €124.
> 
> Then there's the Focus PX-850 which is super cheap for a 85ow Platinum unit at like, €149 but again, no reviews. Is it any good.
> 
> I would've loved to be able to buy a Phanteks Revolt 1000w or 1200w as they are Seasonic based but they are nowhere to be found here and neither are the ASUS ROG Seasonic PSU's..


There are other reviews on the internet other than jonnyguru which has had their reviewer leave 
Toms hardware, Techpowerup and Kitguru all have professional reviews with load testing and everything 

As for the Seasonic Prime Ultra its an improvement on the older Prime series and its one of the best series around
If you are looking for a review here you go https://www.kitguru.net/components/...rime-ultra-platinum-850w-power-supply-review/

There are other reviews of both the Prime Ultra and the Focus GX/PX on all 3 sites just look around


----------



## LukaTCE

Imprezzion said:


> Since Cablemod is having delivery troubles with the virus and such and I bought a 1080 Ti Lightning X that needs 3 PCI-E 8 pins and my cheap secondhand Seasonic Focus Plus Gold misses the second PCI-E cable I was thinking i'm going to upgrade to a higher efficiency.
> 
> I have to stay with Seasonic as that way I can keep the existing cables in my case which are all pre-routed already and can just add a second PCI-E. Also some of them are already CableMod customs so I'm not switching brands.
> 
> However, as jonnyguru hasn't posted a review in like a year, I have no idea which Seasonic model would be the go-to now.
> 
> All the modern Seasonic PSU's use the same cables according to Cablemod's compatibility charts but like, Prime vs Prime Ultra vs Prime TX, GX, PX.. I don't know anymore...
> 
> I was looking at the Prime PX-850 as that's sort of reasonably priced but.. no reviews of it whatsoever lol. There's a regular Prime 1300w for the same price, around €200, the Focus GX-850 is not more efficient but is WAY cheaper at like, €124.
> 
> Then there's the Focus PX-850 which is super cheap for a 85ow Platinum unit at like, €149 but again, no reviews. Is it any good.
> 
> I would've loved to be able to buy a Phanteks Revolt 1000w or 1200w as they are Seasonic based but they are nowhere to be found here and neither are the ASUS ROG Seasonic PSU's..


If you can't buy from your country then buy from Amazon UK and DE they both offer Phanteks Revolt and both Asus ROG. I also seen Netherland shops can ship international too and have good prices. I also seen they offer PSU cables.
This are also other German shops 10€-20€ international shipping.
https://www.caseking.de/en/
https://www.computeruniverse.net
https://www.cyberport.de
https://direkt.jacob.de/


----------



## Gilles3000

I'm somewhat struggling to make a decision, hoping you guys could pitch in with your thoughts on the matter.

So here's the deal. I was looking for a cheap used PSU for an older gaming rig(that's lacking one) that I'm looking to sell.

Nothing decent came up, was looking for a reasonably priced Corsair CXM or something, but nada. until I found this *Seasonic SS-660XP²* that'd been for sale for a few weeks, seller claimed it ran out of warranty so I haggled quite a bit and got it cheap. Turns out its only *just over 2y old and had almost 5y of warranty left*, and has the receipt from an authorized retailer included(which seasonic requires for a psu that changed owners).

Way too good to put in a crummy gaming rig that i'm looking to get rid off imo. Thinking of *replacing my 3yo Corsair SF600* with is 3yo which wasn't bought at an authorized reseller, so *warranty might not be valid* anymore...

*So here are my options.*

Flip the 660XP2 again for a profit, and look for a more suitable PSU for the old rig.

Use the 660XP2 in my rig, sell the SF600, and look for something more suitable for the old rig.

Just put 660XP2 in the old rig and sell it with that.


----------



## Elrick

*Just noticed this model here;*

Been surfing Newegg to spend some money here and came across this new model;

https://www.newegg.com/global/au-en/seasonic-connect-ssr-750fa-750w/p/N82E16817151232

Does anyone know if this model is actually decent and good to use, inside a Fractal 7 Case at all?

Just curious if this PSU could be a new way of installing and using a Power Supply with a close connection to ALL the hardware, inside the case. A unique design or a complete failure here have no idea but would like to receive any informative guesses as to it's intended purpose compared to the old style of PSUs and their cabling system.


----------



## Gilles3000

Elrick said:


> Been surfing Newegg to spend some money here and came across this new model;
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/global/au-en/seasonic-connect-ssr-750fa-750w/p/N82E16817151232
> 
> Does anyone know if this model is actually decent and good to use, inside a Fractal 7 Case at all?
> 
> Just curious if this PSU could be a new way of installing and using a Power Supply with a close connection to ALL the hardware, inside the case. A unique design or a complete failure here have no idea but would like to receive any informative guesses as to it's intended purpose compared to the old style of PSUs and their cabling system.


I recon it's mostly just easier cable management. Moving the 5/3.3v bucks out of the main supply, could open up some room to improve the 12V side, and the shorter cable runs could be beneficial as well. But I don't expect there to be a huge difference.

Looks like it should work well in the define 7 if you're able to remove those plastic cable guides.


----------



## Elrick

Gilles3000 said:


> Looks like it should work well in the define 7 if you're able to remove those plastic cable guides.



Thank you, Gilles3000 an order has been put through.

Have to try this latest release from Seasonic, I actually don't mind their gear hoping this unit won't have any trouble with a Vega 64.


----------



## franz

Hey all,

Im looking for a PSU to power my next BOINC/Folding rig

CPU: Ryzen 1st Gen
GPU: 2 GTX 1070, this may change down the road but I tend to stay around the 125-175 TDP range.
Usage: 24/7
Budget: Not unlimited, looking for a good value, but also efficient and reliable PSU

Running BOINC on 3 cores and folding on the GPU, my Sandy Bridge rig with a single 1070 pulls ~300-400W at the wall with a Seasonic X650 Gold, so I was thinking 650-750w range would be fine for the new rig but let me know if you think otherwise. 

I have a Microcenter nearby, but otherwise I would be looking at Newegg or Amazon to find the PSU.

Thanks for the help


----------



## Elrick

franz said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Im looking for a PSU to power my next BOINC/Folding rig
> 
> CPU: Ryzen 1st Gen
> GPU: 2 GTX 1070, this may change down the road but I tend to stay around the 125-175 TDP range.
> Usage: 24/7
> Budget: Not unlimited, looking for a good value, but also efficient and reliable PSU
> 
> I have a Microcenter nearby, but otherwise I would be looking at Newegg or Amazon to find the PSU.
> 
> Thanks for the help



Get a Corsair HX850 (good price) because it will last and has a good recommendation among the hardcore overclockers and higher spec rig runners.


----------



## rares495

Elrick said:


> Get a Corsair HX850 (good price) because it will last and has a good recommendation among the hardcore overclockers and higher spec rig runners.


Pretty bad deal, actually. The Focus PX 750W is around $140 and you can probably find the 850W for ~160. At 185-200 you can find titanium units.


----------



## Elrick

rares495 said:


> The Focus PX 750W is around $140 and you can probably find the 850W for ~160. At 185-200 you can find titanium units.



You could but the HX850 is still a very decent product model from Corsair and if your addicted to higher 'ratings' then go for the Seasonic 850W Titanium Prime Ultra.


----------



## rares495

Elrick said:


> You could but the HX850 is still a very decent product model from Corsair and if your addicted to higher 'ratings' then go for the Seasonic 850W Titanium Prime Ultra.


Never said it wasn't a good PSU. Just overpriced.

"Made by Corsair" means nothing to me. They just stick labels to other people's products. I prefer buying from Seasonic/Super Flower. They are actual manufacturers.


----------



## Elrick

rares495 said:


> Never said it wasn't a good PSU. Just overpriced.
> 
> "Made by Corsair" means nothing to me. They just stick labels to other people's products.


YES the HX850 is made by Channel Well Technologies (CWT) design, a company that Corsair frequently trusts for their middle and high range products. That is why I am constantly recommending that particular model brand, before the Covid-19 madness (price-jacking) hit.

It was 'then' quite cheap and very good value for the asking price (here in Convict Town you could of picked it up for $239.00AUD).


----------



## franz

The Corsair is unavailable at most retailers is the US but I did find the Seasonic. I also found the EVGA G3 650W which is recommended by Toms Hardware. Thanks for the info, I will keep looking.


----------



## rares495

franz said:


> The Corsair is unavailable at most retailers is the US but I did find the Seasonic. I also found the EVGA G3 650W which is recommended by Toms Hardware. Thanks for the info, I will keep looking.


Avoid the G3. Those units have plenty of issues.

G2/P2 are fine but rather old.


----------



## Gilles3000

rares495 said:


> Avoid the G3. Those units have plenty of issues.
> 
> G2/P2 are fine but rather old.


And avoid the G5 as well, it's even worse.

Having a tough time to find something to recommend, availability is horrible right now.


----------



## Elrick

Gilles3000 said:


> And avoid the G5 as well, it's even worse.
> 
> Having a tough time to find something to recommend, availability is horrible right now.


Basically you stay with tried and true performers here which will always be far more expensive now due to this epidemic.

If you really do require a power supply today or close to tomorrow then best buy the expensive high end model rather than something cheap at this point in time. The 'Expensive' is still the safer choice because their quality never went down during this time period, they're still excellent with performance and reliability.

The true horror now is that scummy PSUs are now cruising at far higher price tags, fooling the inept/uninformed into thinking they MUST be really good.


----------



## franz

Yep I picked the wrong time to build. I will probably grab one from Microcenter. They have the Seasonic Focus Plus Gold series or the Corsair RM Gold series.


----------



## Elrick

*Need suggestions on some Brilliant PSUs*

Just a recommendation required from all the Experts here on OCN - because there are a lot of them;

Currently have these;

MSI B450 Gaming Pro Carbon Max (sitting in a Box)

*3300X* (ordered)

ASUS ROG GeForce GTX 1660 Ti Strix (spare)

6 - 8TB Ironwolf Pro Drives (spares)

So, what power supply should be used for these items to get maximum efficiency and reliability? Money no object, especially during these 'Covid-19' rip-off, wallet gaping times.

Was looking at a *550w* or *650w* PSUs - simply because the CPU literally sips tiny amount of power, compared to all the 6 and 8 core models.

Your recommendation is desperately needed here but I don't think this setup would run reliably on anything smaller than a 450w PSU, simply because it's like trying to run at full speed with a tiny gas tank attached.


----------



## Gilles3000

Elrick said:


> So, what power supply should be used for these items to get maximum efficiency and reliability? Money no object, especially during these 'Covid-19' rip-off, wallet gaping times.


Quite late, sorry m8.

For the best efficiency and reliability at that wattage rating and money being no object, I would most definitely pick the Seasonic PRIME TX-650(or Prime 650 Titanium, they're basically the same). Kind of the only choice really.


----------



## Elrick

Gilles3000 said:


> I would most definitely pick the Seasonic PRIME TX-650(or Prime 650 Titanium, they're basically the same). Kind of the only choice really.



Thank you.

Even though these models are Single rail only, they're still quite good for being just that alone.


----------



## Elrick

*Faulty SF Power Supplies from Corsair....*

Here's an article I came across just now;

https://www.anandtech.com/show/15829/corsair-sf-series-psu-recall

What's really concerning it's the recent models that are affected, so be aware of those mentioned if you have it running inside your PC setup.


----------



## Ragsters

Just bought the Cooler Master 550W bronze. Don't have too many choices nowadays and the price was good. Only worry I have is that the motherboard that I will be using comes with 1x8pin cpu and 1x4pin, power supply only comes with 1x8pin. Will this be an issue?
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B074ZDLGMK/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Gilles3000

Ragsters said:


> Just bought the Cooler Master 550W bronze. Don't have too many choices nowadays and the price was good. Only worry I have is that the motherboard that I will be using comes with 1x8pin cpu and 1x4pin, power supply only comes with 1x8pin. Will this be an issue?
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B074ZDLGMK/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Not unless you're heavily overclocking a top op the range processor(10900k or 3950X for example), you only need to plug in the 8 pin for normal operation.


----------



## rares495

Gilles3000 said:


> Not unless you're heavily overclocking a top op the range processor(10900k or 3950X for example), you only need to plug in the 8 pin for normal operation.


You won't be close to maxing out a single 8pin even with a heavily OCd 3950X.


----------



## Gilles3000

rares495 said:


> You won't be close to maxing out a single 8pin even with a heavily OCd 3950X.


It draws about 265W through the 8pin EPS cable at 1.35 volt, which exceeds the 235W continues power rating. While its probably not enough to cause damage or instability with a decent motherboard/power supply, it isn't within spec. 

If you're going to correct someone, you might want to be sure you have your facts right...


----------



## rares495

Gilles3000 said:


> It draws about 265W through the 8pin EPS cable at 1.35 volt, which exceeds the 235W continues power rating. While its probably not enough to cause damage or instability with a decent motherboard/power supply, it isn't within spec.
> 
> If you're going to correct someone, you might want to be sure you have your facts right...


Don't know where you got that number from but the 8 pin is rated up to ~600W depending on the power supply. Simple math, really. 4 12V wires x 7-13A = 336W - 624W.

http://www.playtool.com/pages/psuconnectors/connectors.html#eps8

https://www.mouser.com/datasheet/2/276/0039012080_CRIMP_HOUSINGS-140038.pdf


----------



## Ragsters

Gilles3000 said:


> It draws about 265W through the 8pin EPS cable at 1.35 volt, which exceeds the 235W continues power rating. While its probably not enough to cause damage or instability with a decent motherboard/power supply, it isn't within spec.
> 
> If you're going to correct someone, you might want to be sure you have your facts right...





rares495 said:


> Don't know where you got that number from but the 8 pin is rated up to ~600W depending on the power supply. Simple math, really. 4 12V wires x 7-13A = 336W - 624W.
> 
> http://www.playtool.com/pages/psuconnectors/connectors.html#eps8
> 
> https://www.mouser.com/datasheet/2/276/0039012080_CRIMP_HOUSINGS-140038.pdf


Thanks guys! What about quality of the PSU. Its pretty damn old but for $60, I thought it was worth it.


----------



## Gilles3000

Ragsters said:


> Thanks guys! What about quality of the PSU. Its pretty damn old but for $60, I thought it was worth it.


Its a decent enough unit for $60, at that price point for a 500-600W psu, you're not going to find much better these days.


----------



## Ragsters

Gilles3000 said:


> Its a decent enough unit for $60, at that price point for a 500-600W psu, you're not going to find much better these days.


That's what I figured so I just went with it.


----------



## Imprezzion

I need me a as cheap as possible PSU for a simple office rig and I am totally not familiar with low power PSU's and quality of those.

What would you guys recommend for a i5 4670, 2x4GB DDR3, no GPU, a single 64/128GB SATA SSD and a simple case with a single 120mm fan and a cheap-o CPU cooler or stock cooler if I can find one lol.

Or should I just get a secondhand old M12II 520w or a Earthwatts EA600 or something as you see those float around for like 20 bucks here and there.


----------



## shilka

Imprezzion said:


> I need me a as cheap as possible PSU for a simple office rig and I am totally not familiar with low power PSU's and quality of those.
> 
> What would you guys recommend for a i5 4670, 2x4GB DDR3, no GPU, a single 64/128GB SATA SSD and a simple case with a single 120mm fan and a cheap-o CPU cooler or stock cooler if I can find one lol.
> 
> Or should I just get a secondhand old M12II 520w or a Earthwatts EA600 or something as you see those float around for like 20 bucks here and there.


The Seasonic S12III is the cheapest thing i would recommend even for an office machine


----------



## Elrick

Has anyone gotten a really high quality *10 year warranty *SFX Power Supply in 2021?

Interested knowing whom are making decent SFX PSUs worthy of buying, because the current range of models don't exactly excite me with confidence or trust here  .


----------

